#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-04
<lotutu> 请问如何用 lseek来路过一行进行读写？
<lotutu> 跳过
<blueghost> lotutu:) 跳过一行不读吗???
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你读一行， 不处理行吗
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你的一行， 怎么算一行， 遇到换行符？ 还是固定字数为一行？
<lotutu> blueghost: \n
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你不可能不读的啊， 你不读 怎么知道 遇到了 \n
<lotutu> 我不知道怎么用lseek处理这个
<blueghost> lotutu:) 没办法的啊
<lotutu> 我是说怎么lseek到一个 \n之后
<blueghost> lotutu:) 必须 读正行。 你不处理
<lotutu>  blueghost:lseek不是要给出字节数吗？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你怎么知道 \n之后 是隔多少个字符。 你不读怎么知道？？ 有算法？？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你怎么 多少字节数 就一定是\n???
<blueghost> lotutu:) 每行是固定 长度的吗
<lotutu> blueghost: 你的意思是一个一个字节读完确定 \n ?
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你怎么知道 多少字节数 就一定是\n??? 如果你不读 的话
<blueghost> lotutu:) 有 标准 库函数 整行读的
<lotutu> blueghost: 如果不用呢？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你每行 的字节数是固定 的吗
<lotutu> blueghost: 不
<blueghost> lotutu:) 好了， 先 不说 怎么读。 就 一大段 文字。 我问你怎么确定一行
<lotutu> 那么用lseek是必需要知道 字节数了？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 不是的吗
<blueghost> lotutu:) 好了， 先 不说 怎么读。 就 一大段 文字。 我问你怎么确定一行
<blueghost> lotutu:) 不是 遍历 字符 来确定 的吗
<lotutu> blueghost: 好像不行
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你有 什么办法 不遍历 字符 来确定一行。除非你每行的字数是固定的
<lotutu> blueghost: 那么fscanf %s 是怎么实现的读一行的？
<cfy> 谁有vpn?
<cfy> 借我用下.我想装opera....
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<blueghost> lotutu:) 有问题吗？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 关键 就是你必须要读
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你读 不处理，跳过去就行。 不可能 不读可以确定一行的
<blueghost> lotutu:) 怎么实现 都一行， 就是 每个字符 读， 直到遇到 \n
<blueghost> lotutu:) 你用的是 c 还是 c++
<blueghost> lotutu:) 用 getline ()/ gets()读取一行
<lotutu> blueghost: 它也是一个一个读取再判断是不是 \n 的吗？
<cfy> RavenChan: 有没有开vpn啊....
<blueghost> lotutu:) 有可能不是吗
<blueghost> lotutu:) 如果不是， 那你说 是怎么实现 的
<cfy> lotutu: 读了以后可以放回去吧
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> lotutu:) 如果你有新的做法， 恭喜你， 那就是 一个创新了。
<lotutu> blueghost:  那样一个一个读不是很麻烦？
<blueghost> cfy:) 读了以后 可以放回去？？？
<cfy> blueghost: 可以的.
<cfy> blueghost: 我查查,我记得可以的.
<lotutu> blueghost: 我也见过，可以
<blueghost> lotutu:) 先不管读盘。 就 说 一个 字符串， 你怎么 在一个字符串 提取一行的。
<cfy> blueghost: 不过.这时候不能seek,
<blueghost> cfy:) 放回去是什么意思
<cfy> blueghost: int ungetc(int c, FILE *stream);
<lotutu> blueghost: 我只会用一个一个的方法
<blueghost> lotutu:) 有可能将数据 读取到 缓冲， 然后再来处理。
<cfy> blueghost: lotutu为啥不看源代码呢?
<blueghost> lotutu:) 但还是要一个一个字符来判断 一行 的。
<lotutu> blueghost: 如果我要添加内容到一个文件，而且要保留最后一行为最后一行，用read, lseek之类的要怎么操作？
<cfy> lotutu: 貌似就不行了.要重写吧
<blueghost> lotutu:) 如果你嫌 麻烦， 读取一大段 到缓冲， 然后处理字符串
<lotutu> cfy: 源代码？我一直以为很难
<blueghost> lotutu:) 什么意思， 就是每次都是追加 内容到文件尾吗
<cfy> lotutu: blueghost 至少vim之类的貌似每次都是重新建文件的.inode号变了
<cfy> lotutu: 应该是glibc的源代码
<lotutu> blueghost: 嗯，不过不是文件尾，而是最后一行之前
<blueghost> lotutu:) 就是 追加 到最后一行的前一行？？
<lotutu> blueghost: 对，我想知道用 read, write ,lseek怎么办？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 往前读若干字符然后判断
<cfy> lotutu: 你直接在特定位置追加貌似没问题.后面会被覆盖
<blueghost> lotutu:) 一句话 大概字符 是多少， 应该有个数的吧
<blueghost> loader:) 从头 每行来读， 可能会很麻烦
<lotutu> blueghost: 有是有的，不过难道要自己数？
<lotutu> cfy: 如果在一个位置写内容，后面的是覆盖还是顺延？
<cfy> lotutu: 覆盖的.
<blueghost> loader:) 从最后 往前读 若干 字符， 然后 判断， 如果找到了， 就插入。 如果 没找到，再往前都若干字符
<blueghost> loader:) 该读多少，自己判断下， 最好能都一次 就能 找到最后一句。 但也不能读太多
<blueghost> loader:) 要不 你就 将所有字符 都读取， 然后处理字符串， 然后再写回文件
<lotutu> blueghost: 按照 cfy所说，会覆盖，那还要保存最后一行？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 对啊
<cfy> lotutu: 重建文件的.反正标准来的话,估计得这样
<cfy> lotutu: 如果是特殊api,那可以
<blueghost> lotutu:) 简单的办法是， 读取所有文件的数据。 单纯 处理读取后 的字符串。 然后回写
<blueghost> lotutu:) 简单的办法是， 读取所有文件的数据。 单纯 处理读取后 的字符串。 然后回写
<blueghost> lotutu:) 文件的读取，只有读 和写各一次。
<lotutu> blueghost: vim中编辑一个很大的文件时中间插入要保留 差不多全部文件内容到内存？
<cfy> lotutu: 是啊.所以很慢你没发现么:)
<blueghost> loader:) 但要看你 文件 的大小。
<cfy> lotutu: ls -i看下就好.如果文件新建了.inode就变了
<blueghost> loader:) 要不 你就 一块一块 从后往前读
<lotutu> cfy: blueghost: 谢谢，知道了，原来以为不用保存呢
<blueghost> loader:) 直到 最后 一句
<cfy> lotutu: 等下,我找到源代码了.
<blueghost> lotutu:) 前面可以不用 重写， 插入点 之后就必须重写了
<blueghost> lotutu:) 文件的写，没有 插入的概念的
<lotutu> blueghost: 嗯
<lotutu> blueghost: fwrite也是覆盖吗？
<blueghost> loader:) :)
<blueghost> lotutu:) 没有插入的
<blueghost> lotutu:) 不会自动往后 移的
<blueghost> lotutu:) 应该标准库是没有。 或者 你可以自己实现 一个 文件插入 的库。
<lotutu> blueghost: 那么在一个位置处保存至文件结尾的内容到内存要怎么读？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 不过实现，还是 要 插入点 之后的都要重新写
<lotutu> blueghost: 我还没有这能力
<lotutu> blueghost: 是不是一直读，直到返回值小于 size代表文件末尾？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 这个不是数学问题吗， 得到文件大小 a， 和你那个位置， 不就知道 你读取的长度了吗
<blueghost> ........
 * cfy pasted "vfscanf" at http://paste2.org/get/1343179
<cfy> lotutu:
 * cfy afk
<lotutu> cfy: 嗯 ，我看看
<cfy> lotutu: 反正有用ungetc,我也不确定.代码不容易看
<lotutu> cfy: 挺长的，一会放vim中看
<cfy> lotutu: strace -p pid
<cfy> lotutu: 可以看具体实现.比如vim的:)
 * cfy afk....
<lotutu> blueghost: 能够知道位置的百分比？
<blueghost> .......
<cfy> lotutu: 可以知道字节吧,可以看文件大小啊
<cfy> lotutu: 知道行的百分比得遍历一次吧
<blueghost> lotutu:) 知道百分比 干嘛？ 就算要知道也没问题啊， 算啊。 获取 文件长度啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 不是个数学问题吗
<blueghost> cfy:) 知道位置， 知道文件长度， 什么算不出来啊
<lotutu> blueghost: 数学问题怎么解？
<blueghost> loader:)
<blueghost> lotutu:) ???
<cfy> blueghost: 是啊.
<lotutu> 文件长度知道，不过根据位置算怎么算？
<blueghost> 先说什么是 位置 的百分比是什么意思
<blueghost> 位置 / 文件长度 ????
<lotutu> blueghost: 我以为你说的数学问题是文件长度 x 百分比
<lotutu> blueghost: 所以问百分比的问题
<blueghost> lotutu:) 越说 越糊涂了。 你要干嘛， 文件长度 可以获得 的。
<lotutu> blueghost: 那么一个位置到文件结尾怎么算？
<blueghost> lotutu:) 怎么读取 从一个位置 到 文件尾。 就可以算出 你从这个位置 到文件尾 的 长度 不是 文件长度 - 位置吗
<lotutu> blueghost: 嗯，明白了
<blueghost> lotutu:) 将 文件指针 跳到 你的位置， 然后读取这个长度 的数据。 不就好了吗
<lotutu> blueghost: 有一个tell什么的函数是吧
<blueghost> lotutu:) seek 啊
<blueghost> lotutu:) 文件长度 有 标准函数的啊
<blueghost> lotutu:) 位置 是你给出的。
<lotutu> 嗯，谢谢
<blueghost> lotutu:) tell 是 告诉你当前的 文件指针 是什么
<lotutu>  blueghost:我去看看源代码，一会再聊
<blueghost> lotutu:) 好
<lemonhall> 44个人
<wsk170> du 命令查看文件夹大小 与 用文件管理器看到的大小 怎么严重不一致啊？
<mfmg1911> /etc/rc5.d/中pppoe启动脚本是哪個文件？我想回歸NM，但是每次開機都是pppoe自動撥號。。。
<ofan> 有没有遇到每次从挂起状态恢复后,oss都需要重启才有声音的情况?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好
<blueghost> jiejie:) 姐姐????
<jiejie> blueghost: -。-！
<jiejie> GeGe: -。-！
<JieJiesGeGe> gege被人注冊了
<jiejie> 哈哈
<ofan> ...
<jiejie> 汗
<ofan> 小姨..
<DaJiu> .....
<DaJiu> lemonhall1:) 我來啦
 * DaJiu 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall1 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall1 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<DaJiu> 看來李剛兩父子 要在獄中 團聚了
<DaJiu> 中国 对 殡葬 的那些需求 是 保护的啊
<DaJiu> 是否 保障 一定火化， 但 不保障 火化后 放哪？
<DaJiu> 火化 是免费的吗
<DaJiu> 不免费， 儿子没钱 火化 我， 我的遗体 怎么保障呢
<kim_linux> 遗体。。。
<lemonhall1> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> DaJiu: 。。。。。。。。
<oooo> 大家有用kdm代替gdm的吗？
<DaJiu> kim_linux:) 如果我儿子 没钱 给火化 的钱， 国家 怎么 保障 我的遗体 火化呢？？？ 丢到路边吗
<pityonline> 请教个问题，原来我的一台服务器用的是 192.168.1.xxx 的 ip，但路由器后台被改成 192.168.2.xxx 网段的了，我把 ip 啥的都改成 2 网段的，但始终上不了，求解。
<DaJiu> lemonhall1:) 怎么办。
<crose> DaJiu:送到医学院做解剖实验用
<kim_linux> DaJiu: 其实按我照我的想法。。。随便他们怎么弄都得的。。。我又不会知道……
<DaJiu> crose:) .....
<roylez_> DaJiu: 送给野狗充饥
<DaJiu> kim_linux:) 会不会 连火化 也不是 国家 保障 的
<kim_linux> DaJiu: 8知道他们是怎么想的
<DaJiu> kim_linux:) 到底 国家 保障 了什么。
<roylez_> 呼吸权
<kim_linux> DaJiu: 不知道。
 * adam8157 我准备活化后海葬...
<crose> DaJiu: 国家保障你有在国营火葬场火化的权益
 * adam8157 火化
<DaJiu> roylez:) 空气 也是 国有 的。 可能 以后 会被 某个 央企 垄断。
<crose> 看来自焚才是最便宜的死法:P
<crose> 虽然现在汽油也挺贵……
<pityonline> 请教个问题，原来我的一台服务器用的是 192.168.1.xxx 的 ip，但路由器后台被改成 192.168.2.xxx 网段的了，我把 ip 啥的都改成 2 网段的，但始终上不了，求解。
<DaJiu> crose:) 哦。 火化 一定 是可以 的。 不用钱 也行。 就是不保障 火化后怎么办？
<roylez_> DaJiu: 这个是休想吧
<kim_linux> pityonline: 你网关弄好了嘛？
<crose> pityonline: 改服务器的网关了么？
<pityonline> kim_linux: crose gateway 192.168.2.1
<crose> DaJiu: 找个地方集中停放了，总不会把你供到八宝山去吧……
<kim_linux> pityonline: ping 不通路由器？
<adam8157> crose: 八宝山是奴才坟...
<DaJiu> crose:) 极大可能 不管你同意不同意， 都海葬 了
<pityonline> FYI: address 192.168.2.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255 gateway 192.168.2.1 dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<pityonline> kim_linux: 192.168.2.1 是可以 ping 通的
<DaJiu> crose:) 火化后直接 丢到海里
<kim_linux> pityonline: 你的IP地址最后一位用不着这么大的吧。123台机器？试着使用路由器的自动分配IP地址的功能。
<DaJiu> crose:) 或者 火花炉 直接通大海， 这边烧完， 那边就 排到大海
<crose> DaJiu: 算了，还是直接投海死好了……
<kim_linux> DaJiu: 我自己都没有了。什么都没有了。
<lemonhall1> DaJiu: 你。。。每天都在挖坑
<pityonline> kim_linux: 好的，我改个小的试试
<DaJiu> lemonhall1:)
<kim_linux> pityonline: 反正我的家用路由器设置的，最后那3位数是不能过100的。。。过100就不得。
<pityonline> kim_linux: 明白
<DaJiu> 那些高价 的墓地， 为什么 价钱 那么高？ 是不是也和房地产一样， 也是 地价高？
<crose> DaJiu: 风水好啊哈哈
<DaJiu> 民政部表示墓地只是租赁关系，不是产权关系，没有所有权。使用年限为20年一周期，特别是经营性公墓。
<DaJiu> 经营性公墓 的这些人 就有 所有权 了？？？？
<pityonline> kim_linux: 改成了 100 以内的，重启了网卡，但还是上不了网
<kim_linux> pityonline: 那自动获取IP呢？
<pityonline> kim_linux: 我还没尝试，发现 /etc/networks 里面有条写的是 192.168.1.0 我改下试试
<kim_linux> pityonline: Linux下面改这个我还没有尝试过呢。刚用Ubuntu没多久，只是给一点建议。
<pityonline> kim_linux: 已经非常感谢了 :)
<DaJiu> 现在 貌似 生不起， 活不起， 死不起
<DaJiu> 生多一个要罚款
<kim_linux> DaJiu: 也吃不起。。养不起自己啊。
<DaJiu> 活着 房价 太高， 税太重， 收入太少， 物价太高
<DaJiu> 死 也死不起
<DaJiu> 结论是 投胎 错了
<DaJiu> 出生， 活着， 死亡
<kim_linux> 其实到哪里都挻难的吧。
<xunrui> Who know ? How to type chinese in Ubuntu ?
<xunrui> Who know ? How to type chinese in Ubuntu ?
<xunrui> Who know ? How to type chinese in Ubuntu ?
<xunrui> Who know ? How to type chinese in Ubuntu ?
<crose> xunrui:who knows……
<xunrui> ...
<^k^> xunrui: .. ..
<crose> ï¿¥sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin
<xunrui> crose : It doesn't work.
<DaJiu> 中国 总说要和 国际接轨。 老外就没有 入土为安 的习俗了？？
<crose> xunrui:right click on ibus icon->preference->input method->select->chinese->pinyin->add
<crose> DaJiu:老外有主护着
<DaJiu> crose:) ....
<Xunrui> crose : i'm clicked. but no anything shows.
<DaJiu> 这里有个美国老外， 我想 知道 美国 是怎么样的。 是不是 如果是 基督教徒， 都可以葬 在 当地 教堂 的墓园 里呢
<Xunrui> Who knows how to input Chinese in Ubuntu ????
<tingo> 看wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<DaJiu> 对了， 如果 是 没有亲人 的人死了， 怎么办
<crose> DaJiu:拖到医学研究机构了
<stlifey> ㍦请问firefox-pgo和普通的版本有啥不同。。
<DaJiu> crose:) ????
<crose> Xunrui:http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBus - Ubuntu中文
<Aerowolf> 各位，我用Xfce 4.8桌面环境，在“窗口管理器”中点击设置了几下“按钮布局”之后，最大化、关闭等等按钮位置不合适了。我用其它用户登录，发现窗口按钮是正常的，这说明只和当前用户有关，我只需找到当前用户中关于窗口按钮的配置文件，删除或修改它就可以了。
<Aerowolf> 但它们在那里呀？
<Aerowolf> 谁指导一下？
<pityonline> kim_linux: 找到问题根源了，原来是 /etc/resolv.conf 里写的还是 192.168.1.1，改过来就好了，那 /etc/network/interfaces 里填的 DNS 无效
<crose>  pityonline:dns？
<kim_linux> /etc/resolv.conf 是什么来的。
<kim_linux> 我应该看一看。
<DaJiu> google 搜索， 10页 了 也看不到 到底 什么 是殡葬 的基本需求。
<pityonline> crose: 是的
<crose> DaJiu: 大活人着急这个干嘛，到时候说不定政策又变了……
<DaJiu> crose:) 我想 会 更厉害。 除非 敬爱 的 太阳 下山了
<pocoyo``> pityonline: 还是dhcp好。
<crose>  DaJiu: 大家都没的地方埋，都埋不起，问题不就解决了嘛
<pityonline> pocoyo``: dchp 还要看 dns 的
<pocoyo``> pityonline: 只是resolv.conf里不用手动改了。
<pityonline> pocoyo``: 哦
<DaJiu> crose:) 怎么就 解决了呢。 可能 解决 的办法 是 垃圾填埋的办法呢
<weicsss> 一个小问题，为何我在 freenode 一些其它频道发言，会出现这样的信息Cannot send to channel
<cfy> Kandu: RavenChan: 我想用vpn...有没有啊
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 哦
<crose> DaJiu: 填了就填了吧，反正到底还是挖个坑埋起来
<DaJiu> crose:)
<weicsss> DaJiu 什么情况
<DaJiu> 好吧， 不说了
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你用的是什么 客户端
<crose> 哈哈
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 是断线了吧
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 还是 这些 频道 没给你 发言权？
<DaJiu> weicsss:) channel 可以设置 不给 发言权， 这可以看， 不能发 的。 只有申请 发言权 才可以
<weicsss> 要怎么申请了
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 不知道 具体 原因
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 只是 说 这些 都有可能
<crose> 今天是哪国的儿童节？
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你在 哪 个 channel 会有这种情况 啊。
<weicsss> cakephp
<weicsss> 我有一些这方面的小问题
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 或者 你对某个有权限 的人 私聊 看看
<Xunrui> crose : i don't know. is 4-4 Children's Day ?
<rookies> 民国的儿童节
<crose> 中国台湾
<crose> Xunrui:你输入法还没搞好？
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 问他 怎么回事， 如果 确实 是权限 的问题， 对他说 给你权限
<Xunrui> crose : it's downloading...
<crose>  Xunrui: :P
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 貌似 没这个问题啊
<weicsss> 你可以发言？
<weicsss> 你的昵称是不是有注册了？
<Xunrui> crose : What's ":P" ??  I'm using irssi.
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 我这个昵称 没有 注册
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 或者 你 跟有权限 的人 私聊下， 问问 他
<weicsss> 算了， 我断开，重连下看看了
<DaJiu> phpnut 这个人
<crose>  Xunrui: 吐舌头的表情
<Xunrui> crose : ...
<DaJiu> :Q 这个呢
<DaJiu> :* crose 这个呢
<crose> DaJiu: ？？
<DaJiu> crose:) :* 吻
<Xunrui> crose : Do you know how to use GRUB to boot Windows 7 ?
<weicsss> DaJiu 要不你帮我问下好了
<weicsss> 问个小问题
<crose> Xunrui: ï¿¥sudo update-grub
<DaJiu> wegue:) 我英文很差
<crose> DaJiu: 你用的又是哪个客户端？
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你在 那看到我的 说话吗
<weicsss> 看得到
<DaJiu> crose:) xchat
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你还是不行吗？
<crose> DaJiu: O
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你给 禁言 了吗
<Xunrui> crose : but i'm made a custom grub.cfg
<weicsss> chgtg freeflying 都是这里的常客了。。 几年前，超过 5年了，我来时，还看到你们
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 你是不是 给 禁言 了
<weicsss> DaJiu  天知道
<weicsss> 这是我第一次上那个频道
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 那我不知道了， 我英语很差
<DaJiu> 谁 帮 weicsss 去那问一问， 我英语 超烂
<crose> Xunrui: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/GRUB%E5%85%A5%E9%97%A8%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B#.E5.BC.95.E5.AF.BC.E8.8F.9C.E5.8D.95
<pocoyo``> cfy: 那个paste的脚本 能帖图片不？
<^k^> ⇪ title: GRUB入门教程 - Ubuntu中文
<weicsss> DaJiu  thanks all the same
<cfy> pocoyo``: 好像不行
<DaJiu> weicsss:) 不用谢我， 我英语太烂， 帮不了你
<pocoyo``> cfy: ...
<cfy> pocoyo``: 你说paste2么?
<pocoyo``> cfy: 哪个都行啊 。
<pocoyo``> cfy: 最好有 elisp的。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 不知道别的..
<OT_iux> @@
<saimazoon> 大家好
<pocoyo``> saimazoon: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍣ 
<fillayu> 快速弹出命令框的快捷键是什么
<pityonline> fillayu: alt+f2
<crose> alt+f2
<fillayu> okay, got it, thanks
<fillayu> 在vim 中，想让从 5到第10行的向右移4个字符
<fillayu> tab
<fillayu> 键
<fillayu> 有办法吗
<ofan> :5,10>
<ofan> fillayu
<Hoxily> 想让vim把一个文档的每行的开头部分删除n个字符可以吗？因为有时候从网上复制下来的源码有行号，想把它们删除掉。
<ofan> :%s/^\d\+\s\+//g
<fillayu> 全局替换
<fillayu> 的问题了
<fillayu> 是吧
<ofan> :%s/^\d\+\s*//g  Hoxily
<Hoxily> 很强大，果然做到了删除。谢了。 ofan
<pocoyo> gae 是不是不能用了？
<Colin-shzsc> Gmail 的 Web 界面那么多年来一直都没有要求已读回执的功能，其他的倒是该有的都有了……
<ofan> gae早被wall了
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 我走 IPv6
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 当然不是真的纯 IPv6，是 gogoc 的
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 我用的miredo
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: miredo 的几个服务器从我学校的联通网络连接好像都不太稳定
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 而且同样这样的网络环境貌似 gogoc 快点
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 默认的就行...
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 有几次我默认的连不通，能找到的其他几个也都有过连不通的情况
<wegue> QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::initiateDrag(QWidget *) to QuantaApp::slotTabDragged(QWidget*)
<wegue> 请问这是个神马情况
<ofan> wegue:  (null)::
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: ipv6只能临时撑一下
<wegue> ofan: 为什么null呀
<ofan> wegue: 你写的是null
<cfy> RavenChan: 在不?
<wegue> ofan: desktop:~$ quanta
<wegue> kbuildsycoca running...
<wegue> Reusing existing ksycoca
<wegue> QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)
<ofan> wegue: 软件的问题..
<wegue> ofan: 是软件的代码出错了？
<ofan> wegue: 应该是
<ofan> wegue: 这个应该只是个warning,不会崩溃
<wegue> ofan: KCrash: Application 'quanta' crashing...
<wegue> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<Colin-shzsc> 哪天我如果看到有别人用 Linux 的想来个恶作剧就偷偷给他打个 cat /dev/full > damn
<ofan> wegue: 那应该是别的问题引起的
<Colin-shzsc> 磁盘会很快被占满，呵呵
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: full?
<wegue> ofan: 我去英文区问问
<fillayu> cat /dev/full > damn  这表示什么
<mfmg1911> /dev/sda7/home 總數178.0G 剩餘34.9G 可用25.8G 已用143.2G，還有9個G的硬碟空間哪里去了？
<ofan> 一般qt的connect失败不会导致崩溃
<HelloWorld> 将full文件的内容输出到damn文件？
<Colin-shzsc> HelloWorld: 自己蛋疼地试验过，如果把 /dev/full 输出到一个文件，那么在终止之前这个文件的大小会不断增长
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: null.....
<Colin-shzsc> cfy: 额，null 当然应该除外
<HelloWorld> Colin-shzsc：huh，很有探索精神
<cfy> ofan: 有用vpn么?ipod或者iphone怎么设置?openvpn
<ofan> cfy: openvpn要安装啊
<cfy> ofan: 我说客户端
<ofan> cfy: 就是客户端啊
<ofan> iphone支持的ipsec
<_NINJA> fedora adsl 怎么命令式链接
<wegue> 终于解决了
<wegue> google搞定的
<quanru> conky怎么用啊
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 你blog有没有备份的?
<cfy> RavenChan: 照着这个,我弄了openvpn,server的.
<cfy> RavenChan: http://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/openvpn
<^k^> ⇪ title: HowTo/openvpn - Debian Wiki
<edison0354> cfy: http://imagebin.org/146537
<RavenChan> cfy, ipv4的vpn对我意义不大....
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似把DOCK扔左面也挺不错的
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥?
<fillayu> 有比较方便的翻强办法吗
<fillayu> 翻墙
<RavenChan> cfy, 学校ipv4要钱，v6不用..
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...
<edison0354> RavenChan: …⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 么有dock的路过
<cfy> ofan: 你用iopenvpn么?
<ofan> cfy: 额  不用..
<cfy> ofan: 那用的啥?
<ofan> cfy: 啥都不用啊
<freeappleqwe> k
<cfy> ofan: 好吧...
<wsk170> 为啥 du 与文件管理器 显示文件夹的大小不一样？
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/mylist1254#1254
<edison0354> ofan: 整个一列表⋯⋯
 * desksong 蛋疼，阿，揉，都没用
<ofan> edison0354: 神吗,你的列表?
<ofan> desksong: 切..
<edison0354> ofan: 比然不是
<desksong> ofan: ……贫道还看不穿空
<ofan> desksong: 压,挤,踹,踢..
<wujie_> 给个给力的网址，有微软的Office和qq以及迅雷5,都是DEB格式的，要下wine
<wujie_> http://dl.dbank.com/c0ubxrf11t
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Deepin Wine 计划–数据银行网盘|资源共享-文件备份-免费网络硬盘
<appleloveaa> kk
<DaJiu> 人死了，“办事”基本上就是那些程序。谁也不想死，所以殡葬业实行公益性，不会“死人越来越多”的。
<wujie> 请问有人玩星际2么
<cfy> ofan: 有没有硬重启的?ipod死了..按电源键都没用...
<wujie> 有个小按钮阿
<ofan> cfy: touch?
<wujie> 找到没？
<DaJiu> 据 某消息 称， 下个 月 殡葬费 优惠， 优惠期 有限。 我们 要死 就 尽早 啊
<cfy> ofan: 知道了.关机+home
<cfy> ofan: http://www.brighthub.com/electronics/mp3/articles/64299.aspx
<wujie> ipod？
<cfy> ofan: iphone可以拆电池么?
<cfy> ipod touch
<wujie> 不可以
<cfy> o
<wujie> 你拆了就上当了，苹果会拒绝给你保修了
<cfy> 完了.貌似ipod touch卡死了...
<cfy> 开不了机...
<cfy> 我晕
<wujie> 重做系统
<pityonline> cfy: 是开不了还是关不了？
<pityonline> cfy: 苹果的手持设备没有拆电池一说
<cfy> wujie: 好了....
<wujie> 你用你个激活的软件试下
<cfy> pityonline: 开了好长时间..
<DaJiu> “墓地乱象”频现 专家建议推墓地管理“国八条”‎
<pityonline> cfy: 哦
<DaJiu> 中国真是 一个 神奇的国度
<wujie> 呵呵，你是什么人？
<DaJiu> 有个问题 政府 拍卖 土地
<DaJiu> 应该不能说是 “卖” 吧
<wujie> 我还是喜欢安卓设备，苹果的软件很霸道，
<DaJiu> 所有权 没有转移 啊
<DaJiu> 最多 是 拍“租”
 * edison0354 我去，阿荣来北京了⋯⋯
<pityonline> edison0354: 这几天好像来北京的小朋友挺多的
<myke2> RavenChan: Hi
<DaJiu> 在这样的情境下，“经适”等同于政府的恩惠，也就成为了万众期待的民生工程。
<ofan> cfy: 不能拆...
<wujie> 有玩星际2的么
<fillayu> 有用 cakephp 的吗
<wujie> 是什么软件
<wujie> Ubuntu11.04预热贴一：Unity 界面的快捷键列表
<wujie> 2011年4月3日 lingyired 3 条评论
<wujie> 分享到新浪微博 分享到腾讯微博 分享到Google buzz 分享到Twitter 分享到豆瓣
<wujie> Super  -单击   开启Unity面板
<wujie> Super  -按住   调用启动器面板，按住super之后按数字键就可以打开启动器面板上对应的程序。
<^k^> wujie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<RavenChan> myke2, ~
<wujie> * 在顶部面板上中击（不是菜单）- 把当前窗口放置到所有窗口的最后面。
<myke2> RavenChan: 堆中任意元素修改如何实现?
<wujie> 谁装了11.04了
<Neo_> 我
<Neo_> 以前没用过  不习惯
<RavenChan> myke2, 不会
<dennischang> mysql数据库的data目录下,建立了一个软连接到其他盘,在phpmyadmin里可以看到数据库,却看不到其中的数据表,是怎么回事啊?
<dennischang> 有人知道吗
<myke2> RavenChan: 写过普通的堆么?
<dennischang> mysql数据库的/var/lib/mysql/目录下,建立了一个软连接到其他盘,在phpmyadmin里可以看到数据库,却看不到其中的数据表,是怎么回事啊?
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯
<myke2> RavenChan: 帮我看下错哪里
<myke2> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365195/
<fillayu> 硬链接跟软链接，本质区别是什么
 * desksong 《天地玄门》太扯了，穿越了
<dennischang> 找到解决办法了
<dennischang> 是apparmor禁止了mysql读取其他目录
<myke2> fillayu: 当然有区别
<fillayu> 本质区别是什么了
<ooooOOOO> 还会javascript的吗？
<ooooOOOO> 请教一个问题
<pocoyo> ooooOOOO: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ooooOOOO> document.write("hello.world.")
<ooooOOOO> 这个write怎么实现？
<caleb-> fillayu: google 一搜一大把
<ooooOOOO> caleb-, 没找到哦
<ooooOOOO> caleb-, 指点下，我刚看javascript
<ooooOOOO> :)
<myke2> RavenChan: 总算会写二叉堆了
<jack__> 大家下午好,我是新人
<ofan> jack__: 好
<jack__> 还是中文亲切阿
<cfy> Kandu_: 在不?
<jack__> ?
<RavenChan> myke2, ....
<myke2> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> myke2, 没事
<DaJiu> jack__:) 新人好
<jack__> 好
<jack__> 下午没什么人阿
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 什么 document.write () 啊
<DaJiu> jack__:) 上午也没什么人
<jack__> = =
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 就是自己实现document.write这个功能。
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 你的用意是什么 啊。 什么 实现 document.write 啊。 你是想 在  浏览器 外 模拟一个环境？？
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 好像网上 ， 看过一个类似 的
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 对了。呵呵
<ooooOOOO> 我看javascript不久，还不太熟悉。
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 是这个意思 吗？？ 想在 浏览器 外 模拟一个 ???
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 是的。在外部环境解析网页的js
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 前几天 在网上 看过 一个这样的， 但 忘了 标题了。 只能 说 一定有。 自己慢慢找。
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 忘了 网址 忘了 标题
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 呵呵，恩好的。
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 对了， 好像 是在 qt4 上看到的
<cfy> 谁设置过openvpn?
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 有点印象了
<cfy> 能ping到server了.后面不会设置了...
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 帮你找找
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 好的，太感谢了。
<ooooOOOO> :)
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/03/10/say-hello-to-envjs-for-qtscript/
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 这个
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 不过是 qt4 的
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 伪造 一个 javascript
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 对于GUI不太关心，关键是想弄明白script和HTTP DOM的交互。
<ooooOOOO> 呵呵
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/03/06/faking-a-web-browser-environment-in-qtscript/
<DaJiu> 应该是这个
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 那我就不知道了， 就是 那里讲到 伪造一个 浏览器 的 javascript 环境
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 不管怎样，谢谢你，我现在去看看。
<ooooOOOO> :)
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 最后一个应该才是 主要内容。 第一个 是后续 的。 好像还有源码
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 我没细看， 希望对你有帮助
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 恩，好的。
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:)
 * cfy ...
 * pityonline 请问一下在 ubuntu 中切割视频用什么软件？
<pityonline> ^k^: am i online?
<desksong> pit
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 貌似 前一个 地址 是另一个 Envjs 。做同样的事， 两篇文章 不是 同一个 东西， 但做同一个 事
<desksong> pityonline: nnnnnnooooo
<^k^> pityonline, 我想有很多人。  ㍧ 
<pityonline> desksong: :)
<lemonhall> DaJiu: ..........
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 怎么
<cfy> pityonline: mencoder and ffmpeg
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) ............................................................................................ 比拟的长
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) ............................................................................................ 比你的长
<pityonline> cfy: 是要用命令行喽？
<cfy> pityonline: i only know that
<cfy> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<pityonline> cfy: thx :)
<DaJiu> 我们去 #qt-script 看看
<cfy> http://www.linux-sound.org/snded.html
<Evanescence> 有什么方法将现在安装的系统制作成一个ISO镜像的阿？
<DaJiu> Evanescence:) 问 lemonhall
<DaJiu> Evanescence:) 他是 百事通
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 恩，都是实现伪造document这个，和一系列的浏览器函数，比如getElementById()这些。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 有什么方法将现在安装的系统制作成一个ISO镜像的阿？
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 是的。 没细看。 刚才又看了一下， 有两个，一个是作者自己做的 伪造 javascript， 一个是作者介绍的 Envjs
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 呵呵，我去看它源码去，只是现在有点困，想睡觉了……
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 不知道，你要做成那种镜像？至多就是一个硬盘备份而已，你要的ISO是什么意思？
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 啥东西？
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 好的， 慢慢看吧。 我只是 扫了一眼。
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 你越来越。。。儿童化了
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 什么什么东西
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 就是制作成含有用户目录的，然后可以重新安装的那种
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 你说成熟好吗 ?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 相当于liveCD多了安装后的软件和Home目录及一些配置
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 成熟 在 英文 是个贬义词。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你见过有这样到方法么？
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 一直 保留一颗童心 有什么不好。 保留 着 对 事物的好奇心。 想知道的冲动
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 好像有，忘记叫什么了，当时看到的是一个英文文章
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 什么都无所谓了， 就好吗
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 我是说你说的那个Envjs，和oooo讨论的JS的东西，我对JS的东西都感兴趣
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 很难吗？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 或者有这方面的软件吗？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 我没见过你说得这么好的东西。。。所以。。。很好奇
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 听上去就是GHOST啊。。。。
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 哦， 你跟 ooooOOOO 讨论吧。 我只是 去 qt4 官网看看 qt4 会有什么 影响 自从 微软 和诺基亚 合作以后。 顺便 看到的。 我对 js 不感兴趣
<Evanescence> lemonhall: linux下的确有类似Ghost的软件的
<lemonhall> Evanescence: GHOST的有的
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 好。。。。吧。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 给你儿子问好
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 成熟了 就圆 了。 边边角角 都给打磨了
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 我刚看了一下。。。
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 明白意思了
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, :)
<Evanescence> lemonhall: dd这个命令不行吗
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 非诚勿扰里面有一个男嘉宾，你应该很欣赏。。。。安田，你搜索一下。。最近很多人都在讨论他
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 不关心
<Evanescence> check module: unionfs ... ** MISS !! **
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 我拉一个 女的过来
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 当然可以，就是在制作一个IMG啊
<lemonhall> DaJiu: .....................
<Evanescence> Please install 'live-initramfs' package !!! 这个软件在ubutnu里好像找不到阿
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 然后可以还原吗？
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 这个东西按我的理解就是，一个用来自动化测试网页到东西。。。和NODE。JS很像啊，现在node.js是可以完美模拟游览器的DOM树，并且完美执行JQUERY 1.5的
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 不清楚，你搜搜吧。。。没类似需求，这和GHOST系统实在没区别，价值不大。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你玩nodejs?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: o.
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 我想 它是说 想自己做个 livecd
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔，略懂
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 我看js不久，等下去看看。
<DaJiu> Evanescence:) 对吗
<Evanescence> 各位能找到live-initranfs 这个package吗？
<Evanescence> DaJiu: 恩，而且能够包含设置的
<DaJiu> Evanescence:) 对不起，
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 我想 他是说 想自己做个 livecd
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, LiveCD在suse studio中很方便的。
<ooooOOOO> http://susestudio.com/
<DaJiu> Evanescence:) 对不起， 我把你称为 它了
<lemonhall> DaJiu http://baike.baidu.com/view/98045.htm
<Evanescence> DaJiu: 打错正常的
<DaJiu> Evanescence:)
<lemonhall> DaJiu: LIVECD。。。也搞不定他到需求啊
<kasion> 台式机上一个独立显卡+主板集成显卡的情况下如何实现双显示器呢?
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 我会选择成立一个基金，或者照顾一些孤儿，做一些慈善。如果只有100万美元，不是很多，你可以去买车或者干嘛，但1000万美元，我觉得完全可以给一个学校啊。你必须要有为人民服务的那种精神啊！”安田甚至还引用一条名言来表明自己
<lemonhall> “为人民服务”的志愿——最后，安田表示：“我不能做选择……我只能自己走了。”
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 就是这一段话，把女人们弄郁闷了
<DaJiu> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 国外大学教育出来的人，觉悟比我们还高啊
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, nodejs是一个web服务器
<ooooOOOO> ……
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 具体来说是哈佛，牛津，伯克利大学。。。。
<Evanescence> 算了，这个先放一边，大家能不能在ubuntu里找到live-initramfs 这个package阿？
<kasion> 那男人要实现"为人民服务"的前提时他首先不能是个loser
<shiky> 怎么注册永久帐号
<kasion> 自己都养不活的话谈这些就很空洞了 所以养活自己先
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 可以这样理解，它可以从服务端执行JS，并且说白了它有方法直接模拟一个DOM层，又因为它本身基于V8所以JQUERY运行很完美
<ooooOOOO> shiky,  Type:/msg NickServ help
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 模拟游览器，做小爬虫对它而言很简单。。你说得那个EnvJs是什么呢？
<shiky> Type:/msg NickServ help
<shiky> 这个？
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 你要知道 人家不是 在 太阳 统治的。
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 在 这里 无论 学习 还是什么， 都是要改变 命运， 将知识当工具 的。 除了这些， 没任何内涵了
<DaJiu> 怎么走了
<DaJiu> 如果 不是 现实 的残酷， 不是 只有 读书才可以 改变命运 的话。 学习 就不会像 这样了
<drovencrazy> 怎么  在讨论按天？
<DaJiu> 现在 哪个人 是为了追求知识 而学习 的
<Evanescence> 谁知道怎么安装live-initramfs 这个包？
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 有的。:)
<DaJiu> 哪个人 会有 自己 的想法
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 有， 但是不多
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, 精英都是少数人的。
<ooooOOOO> :)
<DaJiu> 在中国 这样 的人 被认为另类。 在国外， 不说他对不对， 但就是以这个 目的来教育 的
<DaJiu> 在中国 这样 的人 被认为另类。 在国外， 不说他 最后 培养 的这些 人多不多， 但至少是以这个 目的来教育 的
 * drovencrazy 安田确实很令人汗颜
<DaJiu> 让 孩子 有自己 的独立思考
<DaJiu> 不直接 告诉他答案
<jiero> 只有精英才能做的事情在生活中实在太少了。
<ooooOOOO> DaJiu, “君子居之，何陋之有？”——《论语》
<drovencrazy> 在国外  社会责任感确实是一个很重要的话题
<DaJiu> 让他 自己 想。 可能 产生 许多可能性， 而不是只有一个标准答案
<NoIE> 今天老师讲到了一个很难的词。一个女生大呼：“啊——我牙疼”，
<drovencrazy> 我们的教育是热爱祖国 热爱人民 拥护 the party
<NoIE> 另一个女生附和道：“啊——我蛋疼”。。。两个声音都没过变声期。
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 对
<DaJiu> 有了 自己 的思考， 每个人 对 一件事 都有自己 独立的想法。
<drovencrazy> 根本教育的指向就不同  无论怎样 美国 的法律还是建立在（至少表面上）《人权宣言》《独立宣言》的基础上
<DaJiu> 可能我说的 不对
<itrufeng> itrufeng: xx
<DaJiu> 我也没去过 美国
<drovencrazy> 我记得小学生守则和中学生守则 都从来没有什么社会责任感==的事情
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 去过国外读书的学长都说 很多事情原来觉得无所谓 到了那里都是要每天关注的  比如税收
<DaJiu> 但 我 自以为是 的认为， 美国 培养 的人， 创新 很够， 但是 没那种 精益求精 的
<itrufeng> 谁会opencv编译呀
<DaJiu> 像德国 那样的精工 ， 日本那样 的
<drovencrazy> 所以我们才有机会出国  而且可以拿奖学金
<DaJiu> 所以美国很多东西 都非常有 创意 创新， 但 汽车 竞争不过 日本
<drovencrazy> 不然凭什么他们接受清华北大的学生
 * NoIE http://news.163.com/11/0404/02/70OTC33000014AED.html
 * NoIE 山东潍坊救护车救人现场轧死伤者 司机被疑酒驾
 * drovencrazy  K丢人
<drovencrazy> NoIE, 太丢人了
<leyle> 120开车的很毛
<DaJiu> 当然 可能我说的不对
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 愤青兄 你跟microcai肯定有共同语言
<DaJiu> 我一直在想， 中国 可以 出 很好 的技工，技师， 基础知识好。 但 缺少创新， 创意
<DaJiu> 美国倒过来， 创新好， 但没有那种 扎实 的基础。
<ooooOOOO> 大家慢慢聊。我离开会。
<DaJiu> 当然， 可能我只是片面了
<ooooOOOO> :)
<DaJiu> ooooOOOO:) 好
<xwx> 好
<xwx> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<DaJiu> xwx:) 我是人
<xwx> 呵呵
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 升学压力太大 像我家那里 其实技工的待遇很高 但除非必要 不会有家长送孩子去技校
<xwx> 新来的
<xwx> 照顾一下昂
<xwx> 啥？
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 你以为 中国大学不是技工吗
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 这也导致技校风气极其败坏
<xwx> 你们都上学的还是工作的？
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 你以为 中国大学不是技工学校吗？充其量就是高级的职业学校
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 我以为大部分大学还不不如技校
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 比如我的 顶着个211和985 但是大部分专业都很渣
<drovencrazy> xwx, 我上学
<xwx> 哪上呢？
<drovencrazy> xwx, 长沙
<shiky> xx ooooo
<shiky> 注册成功！
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 别人 的大学 是期望 出来的学生， 可能对 现有 的科学有 更大 的思考， 或者有更多创新出来。 我们的大学 生出来是为了 工作 的。 为了不 再做 农民 的
<xwx> university？
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 国外强调的确实是独立思考 而我们强调的基础过硬 不一样的
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 不说 中国 大学 是怎么 看自己的。 就是 那些送 孩子上大学 的家长 就是将 都大学为了以后好找工作的
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 互相依存的 没有中国人和印度人 国外的实验室根本开不下去
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 不要愤这个，大学是唯一没有售后服务 人们还一直往里面塞钱的公司
<wujie> 菜鸟来到
<drovencrazy> xwx, yep
<wujie> 问下一个问题，怎么升级内核
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 在 2000 年前后 在火车上， 听三个家长 谈自己 儿子该读什么。 一个说 学金融， 一个学电脑， 一个说学医生， 都是为了 以后找个好工作。 结果是 金融风暴 刚过， 科网 又来了。
<DaJiu> 还是最后一个有见地， 知道现在 最吃香 的还是 医生， 可以收红包
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 中国人处在 下游，西方的处在上游。 和 中国制造一个样
<xwx> 其实中国现在也不容以
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 美国 小学，中学， 大学， 学生么算数。 一来 有计算器， 二来 有中国学生。 只要 让自己 有创意就好。 基础都丢给 中国印度学生抗
<xwx> 中国发展不动是因为人太多
<maya> 真的假的
<maya> xwx解释解释
<wujie> 谁知道如何升级linux内核
<xwx> 如果中国现在只有1亿人的话，，估计早超美国了，，
<maya> 具体。。。
<DaJiu> xwx:) 观念的问题
<xwx> maya你怎么也来了？
<DaJiu> xwx:) 学习干什么 的
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 说白了 为了收红包去当医生 是一种悲哀
<maya> 我倒想知道     中国不发展和人太多是怎样鬼使神差联系起来的
<xwx> 学习只是一方面
<drovencrazy> DaJiu, 但是不可否认当医生确实很有钱途
<maya> 什么叫也？
<maya> 你在群里的名字是。。。。
<maya> (16:19:22) DaJiu: xwx:) 观念的问题   顶
<xwx> maya，我？
<maya> en
 * drovencrazy 为什么lug
<xwx> xwx611
<DaJiu> xwx:) 中国五千年 读书就是为了 做官。 以前 科举 是为了 做官， 现在是为了 工作。 但 本质是一样的， 将知识 作为工具的
<maya> 哦！
<xwx> 你说的并不是没有道理，，
<maya>  xwx:) 中国五千年 读书就是为了 做官。 以前 科举 是为了 做官，   官本位思想   儒家文化的核心价值
<xwx> 那是你的观点，，
<maya> 哦、、、
<shiky> ^_^读书顶个鸟用
<DaJiu> 科举 的时候，有哪个秀才是真正 研究 这些 知识 的
<xwx> 当每个人最饿的时候他最想吃的东西不一定都是馒头
<maya> 中国被儒家文化统治两千年没发展起来  是我个人观点~~~
<xwx> 你们都考虑的比较极端
<xwx> 我觉得这个问题是多方面的，，
<maya> 您别急着说我们
<DaJiu> xwx:) 是有现实问题。 中国的出路 太少， 读书基本就是 少数出路 之一来了
<kasion> 真极端
<drovencrazy> 整个教育系统就不适合现代社会
<maya> 您倒是说说  怎么和人口挂上关系的
<DaJiu> 基本就是为了 以后 不再做农民
<wujie> 各位哥哥，问下里怒下内核怎么升级
<drovencrazy> 畸形  以钱为本 培养不出人才 吃人的教育系统和体制
<DaJiu> 希望 有朝一日， 山鸡跳上枝头变凤凰
<wujie> linux
<drovencrazy> lug太高了
<wujie> 宝宝们，linux内核怎么装入
<kasion> drovencrazy Dajiu 你们觉得那样的想法时错误的么?
<drovencrazy> wujie, 我表示大牛们不在
<DaJiu> kasion:) 一句话， 太功利了
<xwx> dajiu，我觉得你说的很有道理
<drovencrazy> kasion, 那是是对的 但是时代不一样了
<kasion> 太功利了?
<DaJiu> drovencrazy:) 我想， 太阳 不希望 我们有独立思想。 希望我们一直这样 安于现状。 这样太阳就永不落了
<kasion> 不是这样的吧
<DaJiu> kasion:) 你说什么想法呢
<DaJiu> kasion:) 不知道是不是这样。 只是 个人感觉。
<maya> xwx小时了
<DaJiu> kasion:) 希望 我的感觉不对， 纯粹是观念问题，也好。 怕的是 因为 太阳 想让我们 当顺民
<xwx> maya？
<kasion> 这是两码事 好不好
<tang_> 大家下午好
<DaJiu> kasion:) 希望是
<DaJiu> kasion:) 其实 教育 是要 看 目的， 目的是想要 有创新 的思维， 还是 要扎实的知识基础。
<tang_> 两者都应该有
<tang_> 看哪方面倾向大点而已
<kasion> 什么功利? 人家米国的宣言里还说了 人人都有追求幸福的权利 在社会物质财富积累到一定程度的时候 自然有会有更好的社会福利
<nemocaptain> vimp3的MOW
<DaJiu> kasion:) 目的不同， 做法就不同。 如果 说中国的教育 的 目的就不是想要 有创新 的， 只要做的东西 扎实， 就 应该像 中国那样 训练的。
<nemocaptain> vimp3的MOW的界面怎么透明？
<kasion> 怎么又扯到教育目的了?
<wujie> 中国不会买卖人类，特别是黑人
<tang_> 中国注重传授知识
<DaJiu> tang_:) 这个 同意
<kasion> 米国的美元政策不知道掠夺和剥削了多少人的血汗
<DaJiu> tang_:) 不需要 你 弄明白， 不要 你 反对。 就要学就好
<DaJiu> kasion:) 对于 米国来说 ，那是正常的
<DaJiu> kasion:) 我更希望 中国也能这样， 掠夺别人， 来 藏富于 中国老百姓
<xwx> 这个聊天室怎么在终端下进行？
<DaJiu> kasion:) 米国 抢石油是为了 米国国内 石油 价格保持低廉
<xwx> 我新手，，请教下老手
<kasion> 都是要将国情的好吧 不要都往意识形态什么上推
<Evanescence> 中国搞不定别人就只能搞定自己人，清朝就是搞好明证，外国人搞不定，就帮助外国人搞定自己人
<wujie> 我们不会主动打战，不会故意挑事，
<DaJiu> kasion:) 我 可不希望 中国 不到 外国抢 石油， 却 剥削国内的老百姓
<Evanescence> 外国不好，中国不见得多少是宣扬的那样道义
<nemocaptain> irc有终端
<maya> 伊凡塞斯
<maya> 、、、、、、、、
<xwx> nemocaptain 怎么弄？
<Evanescence> maya是H动漫里经常听到的名字。。。。
<maya> 。。。。。。
<xwx> :-)
<Evanescence> maya: I am not mean that ...
<wujie> 妈呀
<nemocaptain> 用irssi
<tang_> 咋没有人说话
<maya> ok
<maya> 再打电话
<Evanescence> nemocaptain: weechat比irssi好一点
<DaJiu> kasion:) 别老说美国怎么抢外国的。 美国抢外国 的图利美国老百姓。 我也希望 中国 抢外国 图利 图利 中国老百姓。
<xwx> 顶dajiu
<myke2> weechat
<Evanescence> 中国那是自己人压榨自己人，还很忍耐的，听从宣扬，不明
<maya> 伊凡塞斯 我哥哥喜欢
<iGnome> cfy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/746972/how-do-you-manage-configuration-files-in-perl
<^k^> ⇪ title: How do you manage configuration files in Perl? - Stack Overflow
<maya>  DaJiu   求gtk
<Evanescence> maya: 他们的歌是我第一个开始喜欢的歌特类型的乐队
<kasion> 整个社会的物质财富积累起来了情况就会好很多了 这一切的前提是要有一个稳定而强大的国家 者才叫富强
<cfy> iGnome: ...ee你也弄configuration了lol
<maya> 哦哦
<maya> 我喜欢nightwish
<Evanescence> 有人曾说，有钱人一定是从别人那儿骗到或者压榨来的钱，我半信半疑
<wujie> 微软就是阿
<DaJiu> kasion:) 现在是国富民穷
<Evanescence> maya: 我觉得linkin park在某种程度上和evanescence 一样，还有nirvance
<DaJiu> kasion:) 你说的都没错
<tang_> 国进民退
<DaJiu> kasion:) 前提是有一个 稳定而强大的国家。
<maya> 话说  我对伊凡塞斯不是很了解   林肯倒是可以啊
<xwx> 我考，，
<tang_> 问个问题请帮助一下
<xwx> 怎么别的聊天室都是英文的？
<wujie> 因为这个是国人的
<DaJiu> kasion:) 问题是 稳定 强大 的国家， 没有 惠及 国民
<Evanescence> 如果这个国家是对的，那就会有人幸福，但是很多人并不幸福，这个是很明显的，难道你告诉我这现在糟糕的情况就是国家给我的幸福生活？
<tang_> DaJiu,
<DaJiu> tang_:) 怎么
<tang_> 我的浏览器
<DaJiu> tang_:) 怎么
<wujie> 怎么了？
<xwx> 问下，，irc的终端怎么进？
<wujie> 到软件仓库下
<kasion> irc的终端?
<DaJiu> tang_:) 浏览器怎么了
<tang_> 打开的时候页面始终是我上次退出时的页面
<tang_> 我想设置一个固定的
<wujie> 哦，
<tang_> 比如百度
<wujie> 这个是火狐特有个
<tang_> 能不能设置
<DaJiu> tang_:) 好像有设置的吧
<tang_> 好像？
<tang_> 我就是没有看见
<DaJiu> tang_:) 我已经不用 firefox 了
<maya> tang用什么浏览器
<tang_> 那用什么？
<tang_> 你推荐一个
<tang_> 我去看看
<DaJiu> chrome
<maya> chrome~~
<tang_> 不过要中文的哦
<DaJiu> tang_:) 好像不是中文的
<maya> (16:43:54) tang_: 打开的时候页面始终是我上次退出时的页面     这是你想实现的 还是目前状况
<tang_> 英文的我看不懂
<tang_> 这不是我想的
<Evanescence> tang_: 取消那个last session 选项
<wujie> 谷歌浏览器到谷歌官网下
<tang_> 我想设置一个固定的页面
<Evanescence> 应该在generol里
<wujie> http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?hl=zh_cn&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=zh_cn&utm_source=zh_cn-ha-apac-zh_cn-bk&utm_medium=ha
<^k^> ⇪ title: 谷歌浏览器 - 获取适用于 PC、苹果机和 Linux 的新版快速浏览器
<tang_> Evanescence, 怎么设置
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 貌似 我一开口， 所有话题都与 ubuntu 无关了
<wujie> http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?hl=zh_cn&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=zh_cn&utm_source=zh_cn-ha-apac-zh_cn-bk&utm_medium=ha
<wujie> 这个网址
<maya> tang男的女的
<lemonhall> DaJiu: ..........................................................................................................................................................
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 我是搅局的
<tang_> 我男的
<Evanescence> tang_: 打开firefox的设置页面，选择generol里的when firefox start,然后选择show my home page ,然后在下面的地址里填你要的网址
<maya> ok。。。
<maya> 你继续
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 你是挖坑的
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) .....
<wujie> 火狐4的源谁要的
<Evanescence> wujie: 网上搜索PPA add firefox4有
<sanq> 请教一个问题。v4l读取一帧图片总是显示Invalid argument
<xwx> ubuntu下怎么加载iphone
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 你热衷于挖一个个的坑，然后等我们来跳
<tang_> Evanescence, 好的，谢谢
<Evanescence> xwx: ubuntu tweak里有一个这样的软件
<tang_> 哦刚才有人说这个系统还可以用其他的浏览器？
<tang_> 是谷歌？
<tang_> 是不是中文的？
<xwx> evanescence ？什么软件？
<wujie> win7皮肤
<wujie> 安装指令：
<lemonhall> tang_: 中文的，OPERA也可以
<wujie> wget http://web.lib.sun.ac.za/ubuntu/files/help/theme/gnome/win7-setup.sh
<wujie> chmod +x win7-setup.sh
<wujie> ./win7-setup.sh
<tang_> lemonhall, 你觉得哪个好用？
<Evanescence> xwx: 你安装上后里面的application列表里有，自由一个里面的介绍是有iphone的，你一看就知道
<maya> 之前很热爱opera
<xwx> evanescence 好的，，我看看，，谢谢昂，
<maya> 现在几乎不用了。。。。
<Evanescence> tang_: chromium, opera, midora , firefox, uzbl, lynx, elink , jumanji, .......
<lemonhall> tang_: 我全装了，主力是chrome
<wujie> 我用IE
<lemonhall> DaJiu: 晚上你不做饭？
<sanq> 有人懂video for linux （v4l）怎么读取一帧图片不？
<wujie> IE+谷歌+火狐4
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 你们是夫妻?
<tang_> wujie, 你比较猛哦
<tang_> 这么多？
<wujie> ie是wine装的
<DaJiu> lemonhall:) 不做
<maya> FF+chrome+opera飘过~
<Evanescence> DaJiu: 你们是夫妻?
<wujie> 装过苹果的浏览器，很不给力
<tang_> 你觉得哪个用起舒服？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: ..................
<Evanescence> 我一共装了8个浏览器，开机后火力全开，一下子全开了。。。。
<leling> 大家讨论啥呢
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 是不是？
<leling> 哈哈
<xwx> evanescence 我找不到啊
<caleb-> safari 太渣了
<leling> 额
<lemonhall> Evanescence: ...........
<Evanescence> xwx: iphone那个？
<leling> 什么问题
<maya> 他们都这么说的
<leling> -----------------------------------
<caleb-> 苹果只靠 eye candy 吸引小资用户
<wujie> 我装了QQ2010
<Evanescence> xwx: 你装了ubuntu tweak没阿？
<xwx> 恩
<maya> 在别的系统下装苹果的东西 不值。。。
<blueghost> 我先下了
<blueghost> maya:) 我去弄 我的东西了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下了
<maya> (16:56:07) wujie: 我装了QQ2010    我只装了QQ2008
<wujie> 我装了winxp在ubuntu中
<lemonhall> blueghost: 888889888888888888
<maya> ok
<maya> 懒鬼。。。
<xwx> 装le
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子 闹别扭也完了
<blueghost> .......
<maya> 额。。。
<maya> 你儿子。。。。
<maya> (16:56:41) wujie: 我装了winxp在ubuntu中      我装了ubuntu在winsxp里
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不知道 是不是 我太感情化了。 儿子一闹别扭 我就没心情做东西
<tang_> Evanescence, ubuntu  tweak?
<blueghost> maya:) 对啊
<tang_> 啥东西？
<maya> OMG   你多大
<blueghost> maya:) 对于男人来说， 年龄是秘密
<maya> 头一次听说。。。。
<tang_> 我在XP中装了ubuntu
<blueghost> ：）
<maya> ：（
<wujie> 我终于把NVIDIA显卡装上了，官网的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 慢慢来，单亲家庭欢乐多～～～
<Evanescence> tang_: 一个中国人写的软件，里面有一些PPA的软件
<maya> 单亲？
<blueghost> 想问一下， 大院里的很多 小孩 都是因为我家电脑 才过来 玩。
<blueghost> maya:) 对
<maya> 冒昧的问下   她呢、、、
<blueghost> 其他小孩 的家长都让小孩用电脑
<blueghost> 我无所谓
<lemonhall> blueghost: 以后给你慢慢聊这个事情，我第一个GF是单亲。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以知道单亲家庭有些问题需要注意～～
<blueghost> maya:) 我把她 ban 了。 生了不养。 我自己养
<tang_> Evanescence, 谢谢
 * caleb- 觉得给小孩学写程序不错
<maya> 哦哦
<caleb-> 只要别把视力搞坏
<wujie> 谁要要打包过的QQ2009+迅雷5+office的？
<kasion> 计算机让人变傻
<maya> 09不能上了。。
<Evanescence> tang_: 不要说谢谢，心里记者就行，浪费屏幕的
<maya> 这里的人上QQ么、、、、、
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题是， 我儿子 把这些小孩 当朋友。 出去 玩 都喊着 "和朋友一起去"
<blueghost> kasion:) 看你 是怎么用电脑
<tang_> 我上QQ
<tang_> 不过是WEBQQ
<maya> 晕
<maya> 有区别么。。。。
<tang_> 好像没有QQ软件能用是吧
<maya> 我还上08QQ呢~
<wujie> deb格式的哦，打包的wineqq2009+迅雷+office
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题来了， 这些 小孩 只是为了 电脑才过来。 我特不喜欢这种功利性的。 我是让 小孩原理 他们吗
<tang_> 我心里记着了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得孩子，真的是善良、擅长和品行一样善良的孩子做朋友，这是最重要的，其余的都无所谓。。。
<caleb-> kasion: 玩网游让人变傻
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但儿子又 把他们当朋友。 我是该 让他 继续和他们玩， 还是该干涉呢
<caleb-> 玩网游不如去写星际AI
<maya> 该玩还是玩
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你应该教他甄别什么是真正的朋友，良师益友，讲义气的朋友，还有什么那些只是利用他的朋友。。。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 对。没错
<maya> 只不过晚上回家教育的事情就是你的了
<caleb-> blueghost: 小孩本来就功利啊，有奶就是娘，给电脑玩就是好叔叔
<maya> 孩子很小  你不该干涉他和同龄人交流的权利
<tang_> 孩子还没有达到利用的地步吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题是现在 的小孩 有哪个不功利的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你好阴暗啊。。。。。。。。。。
<tang_> 这不是功利
<caleb-> 小孩本来就是「你对我好我就对你好」 <- 这是单纯
<tang_> 是趋利行为
<tang_> 自然的
<caleb-> 大人都是「你对我好我不一定对你好」
<blueghost> tang_:) 看的出那些 小孩 就是 为了 电脑。
<maya> 如果从小就把你儿子教育得很理智 很淡定  失去了该有的童真  那恐怕他失去的不只是童真吧。。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 不对
<blueghost> caleb-:) 不对
<blueghost> caleb-:) 不对
<lemonhall> blueghost: 要教会孩子，投桃报李～～～
<maya> 有些事还是他自己去经历感受的好。。
<tang_> 孩子要让他自己去明白很多东西
<maya> 恩恩
<blueghost> caleb-:) 那些朋友 之间 没有功利的。 当然 会有一些炫耀。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 这个很正常
<maya> 你要做的是 告诉他生活的方式 而不是生活
 * lemonhall 唉，实在不太好说，选择朋友这种事情，往往是一生的功课～～～我们有时候不也交到一些损友么？
<blueghost> caleb-:) 他们 都是 没电脑玩的
<tang_> 不要拔苗助长
<blueghost> caleb-:) 问题是这些小孩 对我儿子，纯粹 是为了 电脑来的
<caleb-> 米国去年 1/5 的离婚是因为玩 facebook
<caleb-> 在 facebook 交到损友啊
<maya> 可惜 现实中  怎么没几个家长能这么理智。。
<maya> 哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那你九应该鼓励鼓励吧。。。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 一来我家，就一屁股坐到电脑钱
<jack__> = =
<lemonhall> blueghost: 鼓励你儿子出去踢足球？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还是和你的工作有关啦
<wujie> http://dl.dbank.com/c0pulywg6z这里有QQ
<caleb-> blueghost: 鼓励你儿子出去踢足球？拯救国足要从娃娃抓起啊
<lemonhall> .......................
<maya> wujie  你是QQ控？
<lemonhall> caleb-: .........
<blueghost> caleb-:) 他们一大邦小孩，就争着。 甚至 把我儿子凉在一边
<caleb-> 估计百年后就能进世界杯前八了
<maya> 你儿子什么反应
<caleb-> blueghost: 把电脑改成 linux 开机，看谁还来玩
<maya> 哈哈
<blueghost> caleb-:) 他们出去玩， 都是 一大帮小孩 一起玩， 从来不叫我儿子 去。 来我家 就一电脑。甚至 把我家电脑看成是他们的了
<Evanescence> 极度讨厌QQ中，而且讨厌广告多的东西，烦死广告多就杀掉
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> blueghost: 这悲惨的
<blueghost> caleb-:) 就是 linux。 小孩根本不懂什么 win, linux
<maya> 那他们怎么玩的？
<caleb-> 此等损友确实该远离
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你娃真悲惨。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> blueghost: 远离啊
<blueghost> maya:) 问题就在这， 我儿子的反应就是， 把他们看成朋友了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 只能这么说啊
<tang_> 不对？
<cfy> blueghost: 让你儿子来irc吧
<maya> 他被晾在一边  也把他们当成朋友？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 如果按你的说法，你儿子内心深处估计还是没有把他们当作朋友吧
<maya> 哈哈
<wujie> http://dl.dbank.com/c0pulywg6z
<^k^> ⇪ title: deepin-wine 1.0.0–数据银行网盘|资源共享-文件备份-免费网络硬盘
<caleb-> blueghost: 把介面全换成鸟语，看谁还来玩
<blueghost> maya:) 那些人纯粹 当 我家是游戏机室
<lemonhall> cfy: +1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> caleb-:)
<maya> 锁好门。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)  问题就在这， 我儿子的反应就是， 把他们看成朋友了
<maya> 带你儿子去踢球
<lemonhall> cfy: 我们这些叔叔们来调教小正太～～～～哈哈哈哈哈
<maya> 叔叔。。。
<caleb-> 去把正太调教成伪娘
<maya> 我不是叔叔、、、、、
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一去 哪，都说 要和 朋友玩
<wujie> 我昨天把女友弄哭了
<lemonhall> maya: ................
<maya> 因为你用了QQ
<maya> lol
<myke2> QQ好东西啊
<lemonhall> maya: 那怎么叫，GG？
<caleb-> wujie: 还好不是弄疼了
<maya> MM~~~
<wujie> 不是，忘了带套套
<jack__> = =
<lemonhall> maya: ............................
<maya> 晕
<lemonhall> blueghost: maya 就是你拉过来的？
<maya> 不是啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是吧
<maya> 我早就来了
<wujie> 睡着后稀里糊涂的搞了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 她应该没来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唉，家庭教育，问题最大。。。尽力而为吧，听上去你儿子应该内心深处挺孤独的
<maya> 只是之前没想今天说这么多
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的， 我经常 陪他玩。 但 问题是 可能陪的太多了。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的第一个GF，没有朋友的。。。。转校很多次
<myke2> 调试不动了
<wujie> 为什么女孩被高的时候都会叫阿
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以相当孤独。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 单亲家庭，需要一个非常阳光的家长啊。。。记住。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也许吧。 艾
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我太阳光了
<maya> 你为哈不找个？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么都陪他玩
<wujie> 绿色僵尸，你是女女
<blueghost> maya:) 找啊
<maya> 哦哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那多少有些溺爱了吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那倒不是
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> blueghost: 儿子几岁啊？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有时我很 狠的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去做饭吧。。。。。。。。。
<wujie> 绿色僵尸是干吗的
<Evanescence> wujie: 那是蓝鬼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我发觉我又被你带到坑了了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<cfy> lemonhall: XD
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也得加油找个女朋友了，否则在这么下去。。。真得单身一辈子了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 该做 的事 一定要做。 而且是 自觉做。 做完 该做的， 爱怎么玩就怎么玩。 每天一定找时间和他玩
<wujie> 我喜欢叫绿“色”僵尸阿
<Evanescence> wujie: good boy, sexy
<wujie> 绿色僵尸，你做几次了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的 想法 是 不要给太多 既有的 想法给他。 让他 玩。 但 有个前提是， 知道 有些事情是一定要先做 的
<blueghost> wujie:) 说我吗
<Evanescence> 找个十七岁的女孩子做女友。。。。在十八岁那年，。。。。。
<wujie> 恩
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你？
<maya> 额
<wujie> 问问阿
<tang_> 人生的意义在什么？
<tang_> 在于过程
<tang_> 失败成功
<tang_> 失意得意
<tang_> 付出收获
<tang_> 受伤学乖
<tang_> 都是宝贵的
<^k^> tang_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<maya> 正好17的飘过~~~
<blueghost> wujie:) 我很纯洁的。 处男 给了前妻， ban 了 前妻后 一直都 没xx 过
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 不要思想漂太远。。。。
<lemonhall> maya: ................................................
<hoxily> 这里越来越水了。:)
<lemonhall> maya: 你是小LOLI啊。。。
<blueghost> wujie:) 有需要时， 最多 自己解决
<caleb-> maya: 难道在找男友？！（寒。。。）
<maya> 非loli
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。。。
<maya> 不能用年龄来评定一个人的状态吧
<maya> 甘罗还12呢~
<lemonhall> blueghost: 教育这个问题，我也很在意
<maya> 没哟啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 让他知道， 什么是该做的。 什么是不能做的。 有个 底线
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://dacafe.petit.cc/banana/
<caleb-> 甘罗只是被大人卖了
<wujie> 哦，我很霸道，我的纯洁给了我女友和她的朋友以及她的表妹
<maya> 。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这是我喜欢的相册。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是 小孩一张纸， 画画 一定要小孩自己画。 但必须 有个框， 我称之为 规矩。 不能超过这个框了
<wujie> 我是不是太过火了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 日本人的相册，我还没结过婚，不过说实话，因为和单亲家庭的女孩交往过，所以对家庭问题很重视。
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<wujie> 一下在弄5个女人
<tang_> 教育很重要
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 做什么， 我让 小孩自己想办法做。 我不会手把手 教他
<caleb-> wujie: 不过火啊，没吃上亲子丼
<wujie> 去你的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 儿子 会 拖地，会 扫地。 会自己 打理猫。
<caleb-> 会打理 modem?
<wujie> 我会搞20岁左右女孩
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么好吃的， 但又打不开的， 我不帮他。 让他自己 想办法。 打不开，就不吃， 要吃 就得想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是不是很 狠 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 挺好的，真的
<Evanescence> wujie: 不是搞，是被搞，然后被告强奸，然后被罚钱，被坐牢。。。故事结束
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是个温柔的大叔啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能做 的一定要自己做。 不能做的才帮。
<maya> 教育方式没问题啊。
<maya> 观点也没问题。
<wujie> 我有原则17岁以下不泡
<maya> 诗歌红人。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我们要是在一个城市就好了
<maya> 是个好人。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还有时间问题。
<tang_> wujie, 你厉害哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 很 恶毒的
<maya> 你要给孩子当后妈啊？
<tang_> 给了那么多人你的春节
<wujie> 主要长的象林俊杰
<wujie> tang是女的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 7：30分一定要上幼儿园。 在此之前一定要弄好东西。 时间一到， 穿成怎么样 就怎么去
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 结果有一天， 儿子没穿鞋子就去了。 天很冷。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<wujie> 然后去了寂静岭？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 为啥让我想起白色之春了
<lemonhall> maya: 我是男的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 儿子 在幼儿园门前大哭， 几乎所有家长 都指着我的鼻子 指指点点
<lemonhall> maya: 我比你大11岁。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 结果，儿子还是去了幼儿园。
<wujie> 我才21
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没什么，小孩子不记仇的
<maya> 哦哦
<maya> 28不算老
<maya> 婚姻  还是宁缺毋滥的好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我跟他说， 时间足够你穿好所有东西。 你自己 不抓紧时间 是你的事情。 没人会 帮你的。 这些都是你 能做的。
<maya> 你的教育方式没问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 很 狠毒把
<maya> 能不能在中国环境下培养出人才   看你的了~
<tang_> 我男人
<blueghost> maya:) 可能有时候过了
<maya> 其实这是我理想的教育方式
<blueghost> maya:) 该做的没做， 儿子没饭吃的
<wujie> 好大叔，我们饿了
<blueghost> maya:) 不是作为惩罚。 是过了 吃饭时间 就没饭吃
<wujie> 给我们做饭阿
<maya> 按照规矩来  固然好  但要孩子感受到体制之外的温暖
<blueghost> maya:) 该做的，拖拖拉拉， 过了吃饭时间。 大人吃饭，还来不了。 过后不会单独 弄热给他
<blueghost> maya:)
<maya> 对啊
<blueghost> maya:) 不知道。 我怕破了规矩，以后就不知道怎么办了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好了
<blueghost> maya:) 好了
<wujie> 对了，ubuntu上有桌面游戏么，像QQ游戏大厅似的
<blueghost> caleb-:) 好了
<blueghost> wujie:) 好了
<blueghost> 我下了
<blueghost> 弄我的东西了
<wujie> bye
<blueghost> 886
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<maya> 不要太理性哦~
<maya> ok   88
<blueghost> maya:)
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wujie> k是谁啊
<maya> 管理员》
<maya> ？
<maya> 果然。。
<tang_> wujie, 你问的问题我也想问
<maya> 管理员。
<caleb-> ^k^ 是主神
<wujie> 说
<wujie> tang
<blueghost> 886
<maya> 88~
<tang_> ubuntu有没有游戏大厅
<blueghost> ........
<blueghost> ^k^ 有点像我， 太理性了
<^k^> blueghost, 有趣的对比。  ㍩ 
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 ^k^ 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 ^k^ 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<wujie> 没看到
<maya> 既然玩游戏 何必装ubuntu呢。。。。
<blueghost> 886
<ofan> 谁会java?
<wujie> 我只玩斗地主
<tang_> 斗地主？
<tang_> 我也只玩这个
<wujie> javaSDK怎么装阿
<tang_> 你在哪儿玩？
<myke2> 总算把Binary Heap调试出来了
<wujie> QQ游戏没有，波客城市有网页版的，还是有声的
<tang_> 博客城市》？
<myke2> cfy: 调heap真累
<infinet> 还有没有人用NNTP新闻组？
<wujie> http://www.gc73.com/这个网站
 * lemonhall 大叔终于走了。。。。
<maya> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/i6fM4nn3KjI/
<maya> 这容颜     真要命。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 只要他在，这里就不是UBUNTU的IRC了
<xwx> 为什么ubuntu tweak更新软件这么慢？
<wujie> tang你是女女
<maya> 为啥
<tang_> 男
<tang_> 你咋回事
<tang_> 老把我当女的？
<wujie> 问下有女生玩linux么
<tang_> 不过我有个女儿有个儿子
<tang_> 嘿嘿
<tang_> 女生怕没有啊
<wujie> 女儿多大了
<tang_> 满10岁了
<lemonhall> tang_: ..................
<ofan> 又一个有娃的...
<lemonhall> tang_: 你也是当爸爸的人了啊
<wujie> 看来linux不太火额
<ofan> 上次是俩儿子
<maya> 如果我没看错  电影庐山恋2010里 女主角的电脑是Linux的
<lemonhall> ofan: 现在都喜欢和有孩子的人交往。。。比较稳重
<gebjgd> ofan, 一个差点有娃的人路过
<maya> 哈哈
<wujie> 看过电据惊魂么，老头也用linux
<tang_> 我是当爸爸的
<ofan> lemonhall: ä½ ?
<maya> 哈哈
<tang_> 我当爸爸已经很多年
<ofan> gebjgd: 你结婚了?
<gebjgd> ofan, 当然了
<byncz> 大家好我装了minibufexplpp.vim 打开2个源文件时有2个buffer状态栏 怎么去掉一个？？
<pocoyo> byncz: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> gebjgd: 额.. 差点有娃是啥意思
<maya> 女友有了  大调了
<maya> 打掉。。。
<ofan> - -
<wujie> ？？
<byncz> 大家好我装了minibufexplpp.vim 打开2个源文件时有2个buffer状态栏 怎么去掉一个？？
<pocoyo> byncz: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<maya> 。。。。。。
<lemonhall> ............
<gebjgd> ofan, 老婆以为有了
<lemonhall> 打住吧。。这里是技术群。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 结果没有
<gebjgd> ofan, 虚惊一场
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以说差点有了
<tang_> 这也讲技术
<OT_iux> .......
<tang_> 嘿嘿
<ofan> gebjgd: 额.. 这个也会误报...
<maya> 额。。。。。
<OT_iux> gebjgd: 可憐的娃
<ofan> tang_: 什么技术
<gebjgd> ofan, 是阿，验孕棒都买了
<gebjgd> ofan, 没用上。考
<ofan> tang_: 请指教..
<lemonhall> .............
<gebjgd> ofan, 6欧元白花
<ofan> gebjgd: 那玩意..准?
<gebjgd> ofan, 超级准
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 想起来了，你是在德国？
<lemonhall> ofan: 好像原理是测试雌激素
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 恩那
<ofan> gebjgd: 不会过期了不好用之类的..
<OT_iux> 6欧元……
<ofan> lemonhall: 哦~~ 好专业
<tang_> 有没有四川的？
<tang_> ？？
<byncz> 我装了minibufexplpp.vim打开2个源文件时有2个buffer状态栏怎么去掉一个
<tang_> ？？/
<tang_> ？
<gebjgd> ofan, 不会的
<gebjgd> ofan, 保质期很长
<ofan> gebjgd: o
<tang_> ？？
<Loongjiang> freeflyi1g: 在不
<wujie> 我短线了
<maya> 没   你是被T了~
<Loongjiang> freeflyi1g: 问下你啊，那个我已经订阅了launchpad的邮件列表，怎么修复bug呢，十分郁闷
<maya> O:-)
<wujie> 真小气额
<tang_> wujie, 博客城市是不是中文的？
<tang_> 没有人了？
<wujie> 是阿
<wujie> 用wine玩星际2
<Loongjiang> tang_: 都在潜水
<maya> ............................
<wujie> 我在阿
<maya> 深海寻人~
<wujie> 呵呵，好奇
 * Loongjiang 表示十分纠结
<Loongjiang> ed不在啊
<wujie> 什么呢
<Loongjiang> ee在不在啊
<wujie> ee？
<tang_> wujie, 博客安装不起》？
<tang_> 怎么回事？
<wujie> 不用安装
<wujie> 试玩
<tang_> 游戏平台不装？》
<wujie> 恩
<tang_> 怎么玩？
<wujie> wangye
<wujie> 网页
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我说，你加了个什么奇怪的功能啊
<OT_iux> lol 找借口机
<cfy> OT_iux: bot啥语言写的?
<myke2> cfy: perl
<OT_iux> mirc script...
 * OT_iux 指Oicebot
<lemonhall> OT_iux: .......................................................................................................
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 这里我很像认识的人有两个呢
<cfy> myke2: 哦?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 一个是你，还有一个是blueghost....
<OT_iux> @@?
<OT_iux> 很像认识是啥意思……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 可惜啊可惜，肉身啊。。。如果在一个城市，就很想见个面什么的
<void1> 还有人能下载到sqlite2吗
<cfy> sqlite2?!
<MopperWhite> 我发一个能让所有人内牛满面的图
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 西安……我认识一个妹子在西安
<MopperWhite> http://www.muylinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/macandlinux-359x500.jpg
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 估计年内有机会去西安
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 今年的园博会还是什么在西安举办
<OT_iux> MopperWhite: 火星了…… 上面那个有外表没有脑子，下面那个有脑子没有外表
<OT_iux> MopperWhite: 习惯就好
<OT_iux> 2011西安世界园艺博览会
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有Min-Path的数据比较强的题?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。。好吧。。。我有票。。4月底唉
 * microcai 微菜来啦，要热闹咯
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我要外表
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 好
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<void1> 还有人能下载到sqlite2吗
<myke2> MaskRay: Heap-Dij比较难写, 打算多写几个
<MaskRay> myke2: 搜索 poj dijkstra 很多的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: poj那些很多水的, spfa都随便过的
<tang_> 再见各位
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有vpn?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒設置
<Kandu> cfy: 正用 ssh
<cfy> Kandu: 哦,我设置不来.....
<Kandu> cfy: 我也不會
<MaskRay> myke2: 那自己生成去，网上搜刮人家的代码，几个一起跑
<cfy> Kandu: 主要我想装个mini.可惜中国没有..
<microcai> cfy:  中国有什么？
<Evanescence> linux下有没有什么好玩的游戏阿？
<cfy> microcai: 中国没有opera mini ip版的
<OT_iux> Evanescence: Alien Arena
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 各种小游戏
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 企鹅卡丁车
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 这些以前装过，不好玩，有没有人玩过nethack阿？我看教程还是不会玩
<cfy> Evanescence: telnet nethack.alt.org
<Evanescence> cfy: 还没试过这样玩的，试试
<cfy> Evanescence: 主要是可以看别人玩,和恶化.
<cfy> Evanescence: 主要是可以看别人玩,呵呵
<Evanescence> 不错，里面应该有很多高手吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我都已忘記 patsubst 函數了。剛剛看了下，確實有這麼一句
<Evanescence> 他们玩的好快。。。。我自己玩的时候好慢阿。。。。
<xqvp43> seems more people are using ubuntu
<zhangchao> 这里可以打中言文吗
<xqvp43> 可以啊
<zhangchao>  你好啊
<zhangchao> 我是新手，刚用linux，
<xqvp43> 你好
<zhangchao> 还不知道这是怎么回事呢，
<zhangchao> 晕晕的，
<zhangchao> 你要是有时间帮我随便讲一下好吗
<roylez_> Evanescence: nethack不要求速度
<xqvp43> 我也是新手 ：）
<xqvp43> 多逛逛英文channel才是王道
<zhangchao> 噢
<Evanescence> roylez_: 恩，不过刚才看过别人的，就知道自己真的是菜鸟，感觉到很大的差距阿。有时间再看看手册
<roylez_> Evanescence: wiki hack不看不行
<Evanescence> roylez_: 为什么阿？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 太多技巧了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> .
<zhangchao> 我想学习
<Evanescence> roylez_: 那我果断存书签。。。。
<caleb-> zhangchao: 看论坛吧
<roylez_> cfy: 我宅了3天了
<cfy> roylez_: 跟我说说自动rehash呗
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 我成功.
<roylez_> cfy: 您还在纠结这个
<cfy> roylez_: 我给你看下
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<zhangchao> 对不起，请问去那个地方看论坛
<roylez_> _force_rehash() { (( CURRENT == 1 )) && rehash return 1    # Because we did not really complete anything
<roylez_> }
<cfy> roylez_: zstyle ':completion:*' completer _complete _prefix _correct _prefix _match _approximate _force_rehash
<caleb-> zhangchao: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<cfy> roylez_: 函数我也写了.但是没效果
<roylez_> zstyle ':completion:*' completer _oldlist _expand _force_rehash _complete _match
<cfy> roylez_: _force_rehash的函数我也写了.
<zhangchao> thanks
<roylez_> cfy: 可以的阿
<cfy> roylez_: 不行啊.
<roylez_> cfy: 你要敲个字母，tab按下，就rehash了
<roylez_> cfy: 这个应该放在 _complete 的前面
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 要外表是啥意思……
<roylez_> cfy: 如果我没记错....
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.我试试
<cfy> roylez_: thx行了
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥要这么做呢?
<zhangchao> 我再请问下，现在我用的是ylmf os3.0,想换一个别的，请问用那个好 一点
<pocoyo> zhangchao: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<cfy> zhangchao: debian或者ubuntu
<cfy> zhangchao: 没光驱就用debian
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔你反应真慢。。。要漂亮妹子要MAC
<roylez_> cfy: _complete执行完了之后补全列表就已经生成了，再去rehash已经没意义
<cfy> zhangchao: 有光驱就用ub
<zhangchao> 对不起
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 刚吃晚餐
<lemonhall> zhangchao: ...........
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.其实我也有看文档.可是你知道的.那文档长的....
<cfy> roylez_: 三国杀不?
<lemonhall> zhangchao: 不用给机器人说对不起
<roylez_> cfy: 可以阿
<caleb-> zhangchao: ubuntu 吧
<roylez_> cfy: 那文档坑爹没商量的
<zhangchao> ubuntu 的那个版
<roylez_> cfy: 哪个区哪个房间？
<cfy> roylez_: 上海电信.三,八人标准,自由,2361
<cfy> roylez_: 来吧.
<cfy> roylez_: 等一下.这局还没结束
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> cfy: 什么级别阿？
<cfy> roylez_: 13了.
<cfy> roylez_: 14
<cfy> roylez_: 不过文功才100+
<cfy> roylez_: 我菜..
<cfy> roylez_: 可以来了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 结束
<cfy> roylez_: afk了?
<roylez_> cfy: 你的胜率怎么可以那么渣渣
<roylez_> cfy: 我忠
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.
<cfy> roylez_: 那个鲁迅也忠
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你有notify的吧,陆逊忠,我跟陆逊也说了.
<roylez_> ok
<crose> 你们串通好了玩三国杀啊……
<cfy> crose: 哈哈.
<cfy> crose: 有主席在,不怕,lol
<crose> 想起来以前寝室里三个人串通好玩上海麻将:P
<lemonhall> crose: ..........
<lemonhall> crose: 开黑店。。。。。。。。。。
<crose> lemonhall: 啥开黑店？
<myke2> 给新手装系统, 256MB RAM, P4 2GHz CPU, 装什么系统?
<crose> xp
<Loongjiang> myke2:
<myke2> 没xp
<Loongjiang> arch
<Loongjiang> dos
<fillayu> hi
<fillayu>  一个小问题
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍫ 
<myke2> 这种没人会用的
<fillayu> 我想把 系统的 php 5.3 改到 5.2
<fillayu> 有没有比较方便的办法
<Loongjiang> fillayu: 修改版本信息，改改名字就行了
<fillayu> 不行
<fillayu> 我一个项目，不能用 5.3
<fillayu> 版本
<Loongjiang> fillayu: 这是最方便的办法
<fillayu> 晕了
<myke2> Loongjiang: Ubuntu可以回溯的吧
<fillayu> 有没有比较实用的办法？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<fillayu> 自己编译？
<cfy> roylez_: 死主席
<cfy> roylez_: 骗人在游戏里啊
<cfy> roylez_: irc还骗...
<jack__> 问各位一个问题 C的某些变量名前加一个点表示什么?
<roylez_> cfy: 我下把也是忠臣哦...
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<crose> cfy: 哈哈
<Loongjiang> fillayu: 在网上搜个5.2的DEB包没问题吧，省时省力
<roylez_> cfy: 真的
<cfy> roylez_: 我也是...
<roylez_> cfy: 主公选大夫好危险
<roylez_> cfy: 放闪电自杀阿
<roylez_> cfy: 司马照改
<vic> 英语听力 是听美音的呢还是英音的？
<crose>  vic:英
<vic> why
<cfy> roylez_: 空成啊
<roylez_> cfy: 空城照样被劈
<crose> vic: 我觉得英腔好听
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈.小内
<roylez_> cfy: 可惜了
<fillayu> Loongjiang  那原来的包怎么办
<vic> crose: oh。。
<crose>  cfy: 你们用的是air还是网页版？
<roylez_> cfy: 不用看，这把你们危了
<cfy> crose: virtualbox+ie...
<crose> cfy: ……
<cfy> roylez_: 危?
<Loongjiang> fillayu: 直接用apt-get删了啊
<cfy> crose: 为了不乱码..
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席别走.
<roylez_> cfy: 乐了
<cfy> roylez_: 再来
<roylez_> cfy: en
<crose> cfy: air也不乱码啊
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<roylez_> crose: 网页版
<cfy> crose: 哦.
<crose> roylez_: 哦
<crose> 混了几天新手区……胜率二十几好像= =！
<cfy> crose: 你也来吧...
<cfy> crose: 别相信主席.
<cfy> crose: 我们开黑...
<crose> cfy: 等以后吧，看电影现在
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: 乱 码
<roylez_> cfy: 。
<cfy> crose: o
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: 低能儿
<crose> Loongjiang: 调戏bot呐
<Loongjiang> crose: 看看它有多聪明，加个空格都不认识那两个字 了
<crose> Loongjiang: 哈哈
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<cfy> roylez_: 装了下..
<lemonhall> crose: 四人麻将3人在同一宿舍，太赖皮了，这就是开黑店啊
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 学的真快...
<crose> lemonhall: 嘿嘿
<roylez_> cfy: 坑死自家娃了吧
<roylez_> cfy: 我要吃饭了，你们先玩
<roylez_> cfy: 再来一把吧
<Loongjiang> Guest20402: go back ，你倒底叫什么啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: cfy
<Loongjiang> 昨天跟我聊的是你吗
<Loongjiang> cfy: 是你吗
<cfy> 忘了
<jiero> Supertuxkart 0.7.1 released
<crose> cfy: 论坛id？
<Loongjiang> cfy: 你发了个google reader截图给我看
<Loongjiang> cfy: 你看了我的新闻组gnus
<cfy> roylez: 3
<LongJ> hello
<LongJ> test
<pocoyo> LongJ: 论坛楼主：假如我有一亿人民币，我就可以贷款在汤臣一品买房子了！　@论坛回复：嗯，不过你还要先借钱交物业费～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<^k^> LongJ, 好  ㍫ 
<MaskRay> Kandu: : 就是 patsubst 吧
<vic> 英语的数字真蛋疼
 * Oicebot 疼就割了吧，vic。
<vic> Oicebot: 鄙视你、
<crose> vic: 被机器人调戏了……
<vic> crose: 悲剧啊
<xwx> 我的iphone挂载失败，，怎么办？
<crose> vic: 杯具的人参……
<myke2> Ubuntu 8.04如何
<vic> crose: 人参就是一套悲剧
<crose> myke2: 桌面版已经没支持了吧
<xwx> 解决下行不行？
<crose> vic: 哈哈
<xwx> ubuntu怎么加载
<vic> 怪不得阿拉伯数字在西方先流行啊。。是有原因地
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果要求最小割, 有条边的两个顶点必须在割的两侧, 能否做
<crose>  xwx: 做U盘不是插上就自动识别了么
<xwx> 不是别
<xwx> 不识别
<xwx> 他提示挂载iphone失败
<MaskRay> myke2: (u,v,\infty)?
<crose> 木有iphone不清楚
<xwx> 他能识别出来iphone
<crose> ……
<xwx> 但是就是挂载失败
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样的话这条边必定不能割断了吧
<roylez_> cfy: 我居然还是忠臣
<myke2> crose: 那怎么办
<xwx> 还有个问题，，
<xwx> 你们有谁用过运营商的wlan
<crose> myke2: 什么怎么办？
<xwx> 每次连接的时候得登录一下，，
<cfy> roylez_: 我也是.
<xwx> 有没有什么拨号软件能让他自己拨号啊
 * LongJ test
<myke2> crose: 256mram
<xwx> 要不然那个登录界面不能关
<myke2> crose: 10.04跑不动的
<crose> cfy: roylez_: 你们两个……
<xwx> 只要关了就不行了
<crose> myke2: debian之类的吧
<crose> myke2: lmde试过没有，还有arch
<cfy> crose: roylez_是内,刚才被我干掉了
<cfy> lol
<myke2> crose: 容易用的
<roylez_> cfy: 今天在这个房间就一直是内...
<NoIE> http://news.xinhuanet.com/legal/2011-04/04/c_13812840.htm
<crose> myke2: lubuntu？
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了。。
<cfy> roylez_: ...什么情况...
<NoIE> 新华网不是官方的网站吗？怎么广告那么多？
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 我其实想了解下是不是npc
 * Oicebot 对myke2说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<myke2> Oicebot: !bot
<roylez_> cfy: 主公裸了
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈.大桥是睡
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<vic> 机器人现在很活跃啊
<vic> Oicebot: hi
<OT_iux> hi~
<^k^> OT_iux, 好  ㍫ 
<pocoyo> roylez_: 万能的主席。
<roylez_> .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席我忠
<roylez_> cfy: en
<cfy> roylez_: 你啥?
<roylez_> cfy: 内
<cfy> roylez_: 哦?不是吧...
<saimazoon> 你们好
<raylei> 竟然通过IRC开黑店。。。。。
<OT_iux> ？
<OT_iux> 啥意思……
<OT_iux> 喔~
<kdlijian> Hi
<^k^> kdlijian, 好  ㍬ 
<kdlijian> 大家帮我看看这个包能不能被access
<kdlijian> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//4.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kdlijian> so quite.
<kdlijian> quite -> quiet
<reiv> quite quiet
<kdlijian> pretty ugly.
<roylez_> cfy: 打完这把真的去吃饭了
<crose> 问个问题：PKGBUILD的source如果要添加本地的源代码应该怎么填写啊
<cfy> roylez_: 吃完饭还玩么?
 * reiv 被android郁闷坏了...
<kdlijian> 嘿嘿 大家有空点一下试试吗 看能不能下载就行 thanks
<xwx> 问下
<xwx> pdg开视频就掉为什么？
<xwx> gtalk
<kdlijian> xwx: 装那个插件了没？
<xwx> 怎么装？
<kdlijian> xwx: 就是Gmail里提示的那个
<vic> 请问怎么用正则 把 (01) 替换成01
<kdlijian> xwx: 不是有deb包的嘛
<xwx> 插件太多了，，我不知到装哪个
<xwx> 也不敢乱装
<kdlijian> 我帮你找找
<vic> crose: 直接写source名，然后source和PKGBUILD放在一个目录就可以了
<vic> 请问怎么用正则 把 (01) 替换成01
<crose> vic: thx
 * vic 请问怎么用正则 把 (01) 替换成01
<cfy> vic: sed?
<vic> cfy: 可以
<xwx> 好了吗？
<cfy> vic: perl?
<cfy> vic: s/\(01\)/01/
<kdlijian> xwx: http://www.google.com/chat/video?hl=zh-CN
<vic> cfy: 那批量呢？里面的数字是连续的
<kdlijian> xwx: 帮我点点这个链接能下载吗 谢谢
<roylez_> cfy: 想坑死我阿
<Freebuilder> vic, s/(\(\d\d\))/\1/
<kdlijian> xwx: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//4.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
<cfy> vic: perl -i.bak -e 's/\(01\)/01/g'
<xwx> 能
<xwx> 我正在下载
<kdlijian> xwx: 别下了。
<roylez_> cfy: 吃饭了...
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd
<kdlijian> xwx: 我的就不能。我擦。
<roylez_> cfy: 一晚上内
<xwx> 为什么？
<vic> cfy: 呃。。。ls一个列表然后pipe到perl？
<kdlijian> xwx: 你是在国内吧？
<xwx> 让我点第一个还是第二个？
<cfy> ro呵呵.
<xwx> 第一个可以
<xwx> 恩，，对
<cfy> vic: find|xargs perl
<kdlijian> xwx: mozilla那个
<cfy> roylez_: 还来么?
<xwx> 第二个还没式
<kdlijian> xwx: 试试。
<kdlijian> xwx: 第二个是我要下的。
<xwx> 第二个不能
<kdlijian> xwx: 果然。谢谢。
<xwx> 不用谢
<cfy> vic: 会生成.bak的备份文件
<xwx> 我那个pdg gtalk怎么弄？
<xwx> 视频
<xwx> 第一个是干什么的？
<xwx> kdlijian能加下gmail吗？
<kdlijian> xwx: 已私信
<cfy> iGnome: ee来三国杀吧
<vic> cfy: 没效果
<cfy> vic: 哦?不会吧..
<wzlxx> archer??????
<wzlxx> 现在这几天arch怎么老是不更新啊？
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 撤
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 天天有更新
<vic> cfy: 真滴
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 你用的源有问题
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 不可能吧？
<cfy> vic: 不懂了.
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 天天有更新
<wzlxx> 我用的北交大的
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 就这几天啊…
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 没用过
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 有更新
<wzlxx> 你用的哪个？
<vic> Lesson (01).lrc   Lesson (15).lrc  Lesson (73).lrc   Lesson (11).mp3   Lesson (45).mp3
<vic> Lesson (03).lrc   Lesson (17).lrc  Lesson (75).lrc   Lesson (121).mp3  Lesson (47).mp3
<vic> Lesson (05).lrc   Lesson (19).lrc  Lesson (77).lrc   Lesson (123).mp3  Lesson (49).mp3
<vic> Lesson (07).lrc   Lesson (21).lrc  Lesson (79).lrc   Lesson (125).mp3  Lesson (51).mp3
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 德国
<vic> Lesson (09).lrc
<vic> 类似这种
<^k^> vic:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 汗…
<vic> ^k^: 太霸道了
<^k^> vic, 真实的。  ㍬ 
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 换源
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 太霸道了
<pityonline> 请教：如果一个视频文件不能被mplayer播放，那么转换格式也不能用mencoder是吗？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 真实的。  ㍬ 
<cfy> pityonline: 一般来说能播放是前提
<pocoyo> pityonline: 最近用mencoder合并文件 得到的文件总比原来大不少啊。
<pocoyo> ^k^: 太霸道了
<iGnome> cfy: 打牌的，算了吧。我改了下cairo-weather
<cfy> iGnome: ...我有ipod可以看.你也可以看崽崽的嘛
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/146566
<pocoyo> cfy: 咱在irc里打牌？
<iGnome> 看啥
<pityonline> cfy: 如果那个视频文件可以用ubuntu自带的电影播放器播放，那么要用ffmpeg来转换格式了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 三国杀.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 大，正常
<cfy> pityonline: 什么格式?
<cfy> iGnome: 天气啊.不是自带有?ipad?
<leyle> 天气？
<iGnome> 那是游戏机。没桌面
<pityonline> cfy: mkv的，不能用mplayer播放，但可以用totem播放
<cfy> pityonline: 哦.那不清楚了.看具体吧.
<cfy> pityonline: mplayer -identify foo -frames 0
<iGnome> pityonline: 你这说的。
<leyle> mkv为啥不能用mplayer播放？
<roylez_> cfy: ??
<cfy> roylez_: 开始了.好了我叫你
<wzlxx> gebjgd: arch现在内核都多少了？
<cfy> roylez_: 还来的吧
<roylez_> en
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 好.
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 2.6.37-ARCH
<pityonline> cfy: mkv文件里的音频好像是dts的
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 哦，一样…
<pityonline> iGnome: ？
<cfy> pityonline: 好奇怪的格式.没听过..
<cfy> pityonline: ffmpeg -i foo
<caleb-> mkv 挺常见的啊
<caleb-> pityonline: 一般换个版本就可以播了
<pityonline> cfy: Stream #0.1(hin): Audio: dca, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
<cfy> pityonline: ffmpeg -formats|grep dts
<cfy> pityonline: ffmpeg貌似可以.不过mkv有内嵌字幕.这个我不会
<pityonline> caleb-: 换什么版本？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 当冬夜渐暖
<pityonline> cfy:  DE dts             raw DTS
<caleb-> pityonline: mplayer
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 项目主管回来了？
 * Oicebot 跟 alvin_rxg 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<iGnome> ● mplayer /home/eexp/视频/动画/[骨碎龙传说].Legend.of.the.BoneKnapper.Dragon.2010.BD.MiniSD-TLF.mkv
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯.D是解码.E是编码
<pityonline> caleb-: 好像不行
<alvin_rxg> 回来了？
 * Oicebot 跟 alvin_rxg 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
 * alvin_rxg 回来了？？？？！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<pityonline> cfy: 哦，这样
<alvin_rxg>  回来了？？？？！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 * Oicebot 跟 alvin_rxg 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<alvin_rxg>  回来了？？？？！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 * Oicebot 跟 alvin_rxg 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 回来了
 * Oicebot 跟 gebjgd 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是没有意义
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我继续作
<alvin_rxg> Oicebot: 我哪句话跟你有关了？！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<caleb-> 开源播放器兼容性都没有完美的
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 回来了。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 这么明显的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 辛苦了，那你之后或许可以要挟下他咯，多要点工资  xD
<pityonline> cfy: ffmpeg -i foo.mkv -acodec dts -ab 192k foo.mp3 这样提取音频对吗？
<cfy> pityonline: 不知道.没提取过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我也觉得是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没办法。继续干把
<roylez_> cfy: 那哥们去了？
<pityonline> cfy: 总提示输出编码不支持
<alvin_rxg> 驱散 Oicebot
<roylez_> cfy: en
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还好有个奥地利的小哥帮我
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 总公司派过来的
<cfy> pityonline: 那wav吧..pcm啥的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那不错么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比我小一岁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奥地利德语一开始听起来很费劲
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=324106
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 发现很难确定生僻字显示所需的字体。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过没多少东西了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是不是除了发音和常用语不同，其他都类似？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：没错。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 需要适应
<alvin_rxg> 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<pityonline> cfy: 好像不行，可能我的选项写的不对
<alvin_rxg> 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：当然是啊。
<alvin_rxg> Oicebot 是不是 傻逼？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：啥？没听清。
<cfy> pityonline: 不能是pcm
<alvin_rxg> Oicebot 是不是 傻逼？
<cfy> pityonline: 我查查
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：是的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该很快就适应了吧？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你求SCC是用Tarjan还是Kosaraju
<pityonline> cfy: Unknown encoder 'wav'
<caleb-> iGnome: 丢给 pango 烦恼就好
<iGnome> caleb-: 只要cairo画。不提pango，多依赖了。
<cfy> pityonline: 稍等
<caleb-> iGnome: pango 依赖不多啊
<hoxily> query oicebot
<iGnome> 我最怕脚本不简洁。
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<caleb-> qt4 到现在还会缺字，真不给力
<roylez_> iGnome: perl一堆shit
<roylez_> iGnome: 求鉴定 http://www.jiongus.com/home/attachment/201104/3/47978_130180962170CE.jpg
<iGnome> roylez_: 很爽的。 lol
<roylez_> iGnome: 您口真重
<iGnome> 这谁啊
<iGnome> 本来就这趋势。你又不是不知道
<pityonline> cfy: mkvinfo查看提示 + 编解码器 ID: A_DTS
<roylez_> iGnome: 求鉴定嘛
<MaskRay> myke2: tarjan
<iGnome> 。。你找疼猪问
<roylez_> 人不在
<lemonhall> roylez_: ..........
<roylez_> cfy: 帮着鉴定下 http://www.jiongus.com/home/attachment/201104/3/47978_130180962170CE.jpg
<iGnome> 你找 missing
<iGnome> missing:
<cfy> pityonline: ffmpeg -codecs
<cfy> pityonline: 你找着,我杀着
<roylez_> iGnome: 为了感谢您，给你个关键词 Tiffany Thompson
<pityonline> cfy: thx :)
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<iGnome> 外国名字，无爱
<roylez_> iGnome: google下阿，有惊喜的
<iGnome> nnnd
<pityonline> cfy: ffmpeg: unrecognized option '-codecs'
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席的图片很厉害。。佩服
<pityonline> cfy: 我自己再找找吧，谢谢了
<cfy> pityonline:  ffmpeg -codecs,我可以阿呀
<pityonline> cfy: 难道我少装了东西？
<myke2> bot大战
<roylez_> cfy: 要去了？
<cfy> pityonline: 不是吧,这个应该是基础吧
<reiv> roylez_: 那图片...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我已经适应了
<reiv> roylez_: 要统计一下的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 问题是那个奥地利小哥能不能适应
<cfy> roylez_: 哎,还有一把红斧...
<roylez_> reiv: 认得不？想要八卦下是谁
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那哥哥刚下飞机
<reiv> roylez_: 不知道。只知道那个图很不科学...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 操。都快晚饭点了
 * adam8157 求irssi插件, 用来打开链接...
<Evanescence> roylez_: 怎么安装live-initramfs这个包阿？
<roylez_> reiv: 科学的
<pityonline> cfy: 不晓得哪里出错了
<roylez_> Evanescence: 没装过
<reiv> roylez_: 需要统计一下，要有分布.
<cfy> pityonline: 你悲剧,我看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 印象里，欧美人经常到处跑的呀，我觉得他应该是去过德国很多地方玩过的，应该是比较了解 hoch deutsch 的
<roylez_> reiv: 实践下就知道了
<reiv> roylez_: 不同的角度随时间的分布.
<Evanescence> roylez_: 如果在ubuntu里搜索不到，要怎么办？
<roylez_> Evanescence: google
<roylez_> cfy: 等还是换房间？
<Evanescence> roylez_: no good result.
<chgtg> 11.04 acroread <===有用这个组合的吗？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 求神
<Evanescence> roylez_: 呵呵，主席就是。。。
<Evanescence> roylez_: forget it
<HuiHui> ubuntu可以装在u盘上给日常使用么? 装的软件和配置都会保存下来。
<kenifanying> squeeze 默认根目录下没有opt文件夹？
<cfy> pityonline: pcm_alaw
<roylez_> HuiHui: 可以的吧，没干过
<pityonline> cfy: 这是啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 等下好了.3个人找房间有点麻烦
<roylez_> cfy: ok
<cfy> pityonline: pcm吧.有好多pcm
<cfy> pityonline:  DEA    pcm_f64le       PCM 64-bit floating point little-endian
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不清楚了，继续干活了
<pityonline> cfy: 咋用？
<caleb-> HuiHui: 可
<reiv> roylez_: 有没有什么好的vps推荐？
<Evanescence> HuiHui: 你可以写个脚本，然后在u盘里可以使用的空间里放配置，用脚本调用替换默认的，简单搞笑
<roylez_> reiv: 没...
<iGnome> 谁会搞定该死的 PunkBuster
<iGnome> bs 打牌的
<cfy> pityonline: audio编码啊
<HuiHui> 这么麻烦。。。
<roylez_> reiv: 他们都用burstnet，貌似
<Evanescence> HuiHui: or remastersys
<kenifanying> debian用户帮我看看你们根目录下有没有opt文件夹呀？？？
<cfy> http://pastebin.com/CBJzqatn
<cfy> pityonline: http://pastebin.com/CBJzqatn
<roylez_> cfy: 下把我还是忠臣，恩，就这么决定了
<caleb-> kenifanying: /opt 是标配
<HuiHui> 就木有个简单点的方法么？别太折腾了
<kenifanying> caleb-, 奇怪，我根目录下怎么没有？
<cfy> pityonline: debian么?
 * adam8157 终于没忍住, 装了experimental里的iceweasel 4.0
<pityonline> cfy: ubuntu 10.04
<cfy> roylez_: 这也可以?
<cfy> pityonline: 用debian就可以了.估计...
<pityonline> cfy: 那些编码我都能看到，但怎么用呢？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 如果装过第三方 deb 又移除，/opt 可能会不见
<pityonline> cfy: 晕
<roylez_> cfy: 刚才不是一直都好使的不
<caleb-> kenifanying: 比如 adobe reader / google chrome
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<kenifanying> caleb-, 会把opt也给移除了？诶，那我得再建一个……
<pityonline> cfy: 我这没有 libmp3lame
<roylez_> cfy: 猪哥死了
<LongJ> adam8157: iceweasel十分恶心
<cfy> pityonline: 呵呵.
<adam8157> LongJ: why?
<caleb-> kenifanying: 没必要建啊，有用到一般会自动建
<pityonline> cfy: 但有mp3
<cfy> pityonline: 我建议你找个简单的格式.比如wav啥的.然后哦用lame转
<cfy> pityonline: 是D还是E?
<kenifanying> caleb-, ：）没有不舒服……
<cfy> pityonline: 要看清楚可能只是mp3解码
<caleb-> kenifanying: / 那么多空目录…
<reiv> roylez_: google果然厉害：http://www.cnttw.com/html/296-11/11567.htm
<LongJ> adam8157: 我不晓得它怎么好，但它的确强制性的改变我的意愿
<pityonline> cfy: ==
<pityonline> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84023
<cfy> roylez_: 啥人物?
<roylez_> cfy: 我果然是忠臣
<cfy> roylez_: 呵呵.我变成你了..
<cfy> pityonline: ffmpeg -formats
<cfy> pityonline: 我也不太清楚.这里说是format...
<cfy> pityonline: 应该是codec
<roylez_> cfy: 没男人，貂蝉悲剧
<cfy> pityonline: 我试试看吧
<cfy> roylez_: 主席..
<caleb-> iceweasel 本来就是蛋疼的产物
<pityonline> cfy: ffmpeg -formats mp3 那行显示为 D A。ffmpeg -codec 无效参数
<cfy> pityonline: format
<cfy> pityonline: 不是codec
<caleb-> 为了让 iceweasel 用 standard xulrunner, 白费很多工夫
<pityonline> cfy: ffmpeg: missing argument for option '-format' 肯定是 formats 啦
<adam8157> LongJ: 比如呢?
<caleb-> 直接 sed 把 firefox 改成 iceweasel 多轻松啊
<cfy> pityonline: 后缀
<reiv> 那个，libav和mplayer2有人用过吗？
<pityonline> cfy:  DE mp3             MPEG audio layer 3
<caleb-> 用了 standard xulrunner, 也没让 iceweasel 的维护期变长
<Guest90246> 今天怎么人这么多？
<cfy> pityonline: 那加上后缀试试
<caleb-> 鼓捣 iceweasel 就是浪费生命啊
<LongJ> adam8157: 细节我记不清了，但的确用了几天，十分的窝火，所以留给我一下恶劣的印象
<caleb-> libav 那帮人太没素质了
 * caleb- 支持 ffmpeg
<myke2> iceweasel?
<LongJ> adam8157: 还是firefox吧
<myke2> 不是就是firefox?
<pityonline> cfy: 都不行
<adam8157> LongJ: 哦...我是用debian的, 就直接用了iceweasel了...除了不能用prism, 其它都还好
<caleb-> LongJ: myke2: iceweasel 改动很大
<cfy> pityonline: 哦.我先玩着
<pityonline> cfy: 难道我要手动编译ffmpeg回上 --enable-libmp3lame?
<pityonline> cfy: 感谢！
<Guest90246> 好像gnu还有个gnu cat？
<caleb-> firefox 用的是 forked xulrunner
<Guest90246> Ice cat
<caleb-> iceweasel 用的是 standard xulrunner
 * LongJ 表示同意caleb的意见
<HuiHui> LXDE的LOGO怎么那么像是迅雷的
<myke2> caleb-: xulrunner是mozilla的?
<myke2> caleb-: forked是什么分支?
<caleb-> myke2: xulrunner 是 mozilla 一切的基础
<reiv> caleb-: gentoo上firefox应该用的是标准的xulrunner...
<caleb-> myke2: mozilla 产品基本全都用 xulrunner
<myke2> caleb-: 我知, 但是forked?
<cfy> roylez_: 啥时toomean?
<reiv> firefox就是xulrunner的一个application
<roylez_> cfy: xiao qi
<cfy> roylez_: 哦....
<caleb-> myke2: fork 是常用术语，意思是不同于 trunk / mainframe
<cfy> roylez_: 学习了..
<caleb-> myke2: 比如内核也有很多 branch
<kdlijian> reiv: xulrunner那个大呀！！！
<myke2> caleb-: fork不是分支么
<reiv> www-client/firefox-4.0-r2: 252 files, 75 non-files, 2286.22 KB
<reiv> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0: 3425 files, 49 non-files, 85434.286 KB
<reiv>  
<kdlijian> reiv: 可不。
<caleb-> reiv: 如果 gentoo 是直接编 firefox tarball 应该就不是用 xulrunner
<kdlijian> 离开xulrunner firefox 能用吗？
<caleb-> iceweasel 那样搞，变得大家都累，不好维护
<Guest90246> 很奇怪，ubuntu 把xulrunner独立出来了，编译完的ff还是那么大
 * LongJ 同意caleb
<caleb-> Guest90246: ubuntu 是直接编 firefox tarball 的
 * MaskRay net-libs/xulrunner-2.0 编译了两次，分别花费 35 和 16 分钟
<LongJ> caleb-: 而且ubuntu也越来越不象话了
<cfy> MaskRay: ccache表现不咋地啊
<Guest90246> 但是 ff依赖xulrunner的啊
<roylez_> cfy: 出昏照了
<LongJ> 10.04之前的版本还行
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用 ccache 啊
<kdlijian> xulrunner编译了8次 平均用1个小时
<MaskRay> reiv`: 为啥编译时间差异如此巨大
<roylez_> cfy: 我的错
<caleb-> Guest90246: firefox 自带特殊的 xulrunner, 不依赖外部 xulrunner
<kdlijian> 最近一次用了1小时34分钟
<reiv`> 。。。
<reiv`> 网络坏了..
<pityonline> cfy: 用winff倒是可以转出ac3来
<roylez_> cfy: 孙尚香吓死我了
<myke2> MaskRay: 有种基于交换的方法按照字典序生成全排列, 怎么弄的, 忘了
<cfy> roylez_: 呵呵.我有桃
<cfy> roylez_: 不是应该说fault么?怎么bad了?
<pityonline> cfy: 用winff转成mp3也可以，但不知道怎么切割时间线……
<cfy> pityonline: audacity
<roylez_> cfy: 别讨论语法了...
<MaskRay> myke2: dfs(k,n){if(k==n){...} for(i=k;i<n;i++){swap(a[k],a[i]); dfs(k+1), swap(a[k],a[i])}
<cfy> pityonline: http://www.linux-sound.org/snded.html
<MaskRay> 露了个 }
<MaskRay> 漏了个 }
<MaskRay>   fcitx-sunpinyin 又不正常了，不出字
<LongJ> fbida
<pityonline> cfy: thx :)
<kenifanying> 好奇的问下，cgroup目录是干啥用的？fedora 14开始有的好像……
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: ..
<LongJ> freeflying怎么一直不来的呢
<cfy> roylez_: hao
<roylez_> .
<cfy> roylez_: 我同学说没经验不干
<cfy> pityonline: sox默认的不一定支持.mp3,lame不错噢
<pityonline> cfy: 跟sox有什么关系？
<cfy> pityonline: sox是音频的瑞士军刀啊
<cfy> the Swiss Army knife of sound processing programs
<pityonline> cfy: 额
<cfy> pityonline: http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<pityonline> cfy: 正从源里安装
<reiv> 各位用gentoo的和不用gentoo的同志，libav和ffmpeg互相block，选哪个？
<caleb-> reiv: ffmpeg
<roylez_> cfy: 我是主公
<cfy> roylez_: 我内
<cfy> roylez_: 其实我忠...
<vic> cfy: 用python搞定了
<cfy> vic: - -!
<MaskRay> vic: ？
<cfy> MaskRay: vic在鄙视perl.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你搞定他,XD
<vic> MaskRay: 批量删除文件名里的括号
<cfy> vic: 文件名?!
<cfy> 不说清楚..
<cfy> 无语
<cfy> 或许我理解错了...
<vic> cfy: 不是我鄙视，是我真不了解。。还是对python了解的多一点
<touparx> reiv< 我的world里没libav
<MaskRay> cfy: rename?
<cfy> vic: 重命名的神器,perl-rename
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以为是内容呢
<reiv> 把media-video/libav放到/etc/portage/package.mask里面去了
<roylez_> cfy: 梦游呢你
<touparx> reiv< 话说gentoo里已经有mplayer2了
<vic> 你们放音乐都用啥
<reiv> touparx: 3周没emerge world了
<cfy> roylez_: 不在这里聊天了..
<reiv> vic: mpd, ncmpc
<cfy> roylez_: 分心了..
<touparx> reiv< 哈哈，我过来后三个月没emerge -avuDN world,
<reiv> touparx: mplayer2用过不？
<touparx> reiv< 三个星期。。。，打错了，结果一更新800多M
<MaskRay> vic:  perl-rename 's/\([^)]*\)//g' *
<reiv> touparx: 我平时一周一次，也要600M左右
<touparx> reiv< 有些细微改变吧，具体没感觉出来
<reiv> Total: 120 packages (108 upgrades, 9 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 540,879 kB
<void1> mplayer2又不是mplayer的新版，是其他人开发的一个fork版而已
<MaskRay> 我打算一周一次，不 -D
<reiv> void1: 据说mplayer2有些新的feature
<reiv> void1: 版本上来就是2.0了。。。
<vic> MaskRay: 谢谢
<void1> reiv: 那是作者喜欢这样命名版本号而已
<soiamso> reiv: 现在一直 用 arch ?
<reiv> soiamso: 那个arch机挂了。现在的gentoo机，好几周没更新了。最近在搞android...
<AK-47> mplayer 会不会版本大跃进？
<soiamso> reiv: ssh 下载 sdk ?
<roylez_> cfy: 搞的都是自家人？...
<soiamso> reiv: 最近搞 android app ?
<reiv> soiamso: 用maven了，sdk什么也是通过portage装的。
<cfy> roylez_: 孙是忠?!
<reiv> soiamso: 自己写些东西..
<roylez_> cfy: 貌似
<soiamso> reiv: 我也想搞个地图应用
<cfy> roylez_: 失误...
<cfy> roylez_: 蕃贼啊..
<soiamso> reiv: arch 有sdk 下载吗？
<treex> join#ubuntu-eu
<roylez_> cfy: 没看周瑜出过牌
<reiv> soiamso: 很久不用arch了，不太了解。反正通过正常的方法需要翻wall才能找到连接。sdk本身没有被wall。
<cfy> roylez_: 我也是..
<roylez_> cfy: 真鸡内
<cfy> roylez_: 不是吧...我是内..
<roylez_> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 我在irc里不说假话...
<pityonline> 请教：ffmpeg 转换格式时不能指定时间线吗？
<LongJ> reiv: 哦，就是说arch很难连接到源
<cfy> roylez_: 真迹是蕃贼吧
<LongJ> reiv: 是吗
<xwx> 问下
<xwx> iphone挂载失败怎么办？
<roylez_> cfy: 陆逊搞什么飞机...
<cfy> roylez_: 真乱...
<LongJ> 请教下那个fbgs怎么整才能用
<cfy> roylez_: 我没看懂...
<cfy> roylez_: 啥啊..
<cfy> roylez_: 真迹忠吧
<myke2> LongJ: fbi能用才fbgs
<xwx> 能不能先回答我的问题
<LongJ> 运行失败的原因居然是“不是linux console?????"这样的结果
<soiamso> reiv: 现在搞什么方面的应用？ 社交类？
<reiv> LongJ: 应该可以的，找到了链接就可以了。应该是dl.google.com什么的。
<LongJ> myke2: 哦
<LongJ> myke2: 恩，我是FBI
<myke2> LongJ: 要在tty下
<myke2> LongJ: 不能在pts下
<LongJ> myke2: 当然
<LongJ> myke2: console mode
<reiv> soiamso: 同步。研究怎么把手机上的contact自动同步到pc上。google最近太不给力了，不想依赖google的帐号同步。
<myke2> LongJ: echo $TERM
<LongJ> myke2: 然后呢
<myke2> LongJ: 显示什么
<xwx> 能不能先解决我的问题
<LongJ> myke2:linux
<myke2> LongJ: tty
<LongJ> myke2: 那为什么不能用呢
<myke2> LongJ: 显示什么
<myke2> LongJ: 显示什么?
<LongJ> 显示not a linux console
<xwx> 提示挂载失败
<LongJ> myke2: 显示not a linux console?
<myke2> LongJ: 我说tty指令的返回
<LongJ> myke2: 显示加载页面，加载完了就invalid argument
<myke2> LongJ: 我让你输入tty
<LongJ> myke2: /dev/pts/7
<dreampuf> 如何在find中引用查找的文件名?
<myke2> LongJ: 是pts, 不是tty
<myke2> LongJ: fbi只能在tty中
<LongJ> myke2: 是怎么回事？？
<pityonline> 原来 ffmpeg 用 -ss 表示从哪个时间线开始裁剪，用 -t 表示要裁剪多长时间
<myke2> LongJ: 你开了term
<myke2> LongJ: 例如fbterm
<soiamso> myke2: pst  吧
<myke2> soiamso: pts
<LongJ> myke2: 我明白了
<soiamso> myke2: psudo terminal
<dreampuf> find . -iname "*.lrc" -exec iconv -f gbk -t utf-8 {} > ... \;
<dreampuf> 这里的...该换成什么呢?.
<alvin_rxg> dreampuf: {}
<pityonline> 我靠！终于成功了！
<LongJ> myke2: 看来fbterm是有相当大的缺陷
<myke2> soiamso: /dev/pts
<dreampuf> alvin_rxg:  ....那样会保存到一个"{}" 的文件
<reiv> 一般xargs配合find
<reiv> 需要'{}'吧
<myke2> LongJ: 是fbi做的死
<myke2> LongJ: 他内部判断, 你不是tty就不成
<reiv> find . -iname "*.lrc" | xargs recode gbk
<myke2> LongJ: fbv没类似问题
<caleb-> 这年头用 X 就好啦
<reiv> iconv 默认是-t utf-8的..
<LongJ> myke2: 明白了
<myke2> soiamso: Pseudo Terminal (pts)
<myke2> soiamso: wikipedia
<caleb-> framebuffer 太不好用，资源也没省到哪去
<LongJ> myke2: fbv是什么东东
<myke2> LongJ: 类似fbi的
<LongJ> myke2: 哦
<myke2> LongJ: framebuffer viewer
<dreampuf> reiv: 没有./Word 的文件...
<dreampuf> reiv: .....
<MaskRay> pts 是 pseudo terminal slave 吧
<cfy> roylez_: 主席啊...
<reiv> find . -iname '*.lrc' -print0 | xargs -0 recode gbk
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: 咋了？
<cfy> roylez_: 披死华佗啊
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<Evanescence> 有没有把ogv格式的视频转化成mp4或者mpeg等等是命令？
<myke2> MaskRay: y, 看来wikipedia wrong
<reiv> Evanescence: mencoder吧...
<dreampuf> reiv: 3Q ...解决了..
<Evanescence> reiv: 怎么用？ 我现在需要现成的，
<MaskRay> myke2: wikipedia 没提到 pts 是 pseudo terminal
<reiv> Evanescence: mencoder很麻烦。现成的也有，但我不了解。
<roylez_> cfy: 几个手下太慢了，还不如死了算
<myke2> MaskRay: 我刚刚复制的是wikipedia的
<cfy> roylez_: 好啊.杀你别闪..
<reiv> Evanescence: 看看有没有好用的ffmpeg的前端。
<myke2> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_(Unix)
<^k^> ⇪ title: tty (Unix) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<myke2> MaskRay: See also 最后一个
 * reiv emerge mplayer2中
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<LongJ> myke2: thanks
<LongJ> myke2: 找不到fbv包，是自个编译才有的吗
<LongJ> caleb-: 也不全是为了这个
<LongJ> myke2: 改也fbi，不让它判断不就完了，只管运行，？？是不是会崩溃啊
<myke2> LongJ: 不清楚, Google下, 我这里有
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席, 你的irssi用了什么插件打开url?
 * reiv mplayer2完成安装，没发现什么区别...
<cfy> adam8157: 主席很忙
<adam8157> - -!
<cfy> adam8157: 忙着闪我的杀呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 双击
<reiv> cfy: 你在3国杀？
<cfy> reiv: 嗯啊.你要不要来?
<adam8157> roylez_: - -!
<cfy> roylez_: 主席 直接逃吧
<reiv> cfy: 什么地方？
<pityonline> cfy: 谢谢你的指导，我最后用 winff 成功切割并转换成 mp3 了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席脾到了
<cfy> pityonline: 客气:)
 * MaskRay 发现个未用的 10g 分区，是不是该格式化为 btrfs 存 /usr/portage/packages
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<pityonline> cfy: :)
<reiv> MaskRay: 放其他东西吧。
<adam8157> 哦, 看到xresources里的charclass了
<MaskRay> reiv: cfy: 分的区太零碎了，刚才意外发现的
<LongJ> test
<LongJ> 我还在线吗
<pocoyo> LongJ: 你踩我的脚没事，可别踩我的鞋呀！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<LongJ> cfy: netsplit又开始T人了
<reiv> MaskRay: 我那个目录只有7.6M，还是刚刚保存的mplayer的.
<MaskRay> reiv: 以前 /usr/portage 只弄了 1.1G，虽然把 distfiles 独立出来的，但经常要 emerge -b 给笔记本用，空间老是不够
<roylez_> cfy: 不玩了
<cfy> roylez_: 我卡了.
<cfy> roylez_: 再来
<cfy> roylez_: 主席我卡了
<roylez_> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 不是吧...
<cfy> roylez_: 再来啊..
<reiv> MaskRay: 我的distfiles挂在nfs上的。
<roylez_> 最后一把
<roylez_> cfy: 最后了
<cfy> roylez_: 好
<cfy> reiv: 你来不?
<reiv> cfy: 怎么来？
<cfy> reiv: 三国杀啊
<roylez_> cfy: 给我个反贼，nnnd
<reiv> cfy: 在什么地方？
<LongJ> pocoyo: 无聊
<MaskRay> reiv: 这个主意好，eix 有 cache 还是能用的吧？
<reiv> MaskRay: 可以呀。
<cfy> reiv: 上海电信.三,八人标准,自由,2361
<cfy> reiv: 速度来.主席要走了.
 * reiv 表示，不理解cfy说的那些术语...
<roylez_> cfy: 开吧
<cfy> roylez_: 不等下 reiv ?
<cfy> reiv: 上海电信3
<roylez_> reiv: 明显他还没入门阿
<zmcbb30> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Y1URv1Wf-xc/?tid=-1&aid=-72188435&pid=41010111&oid=64913595&isNielson=0
<reiv> cfy: 没在网上玩过这个...
<cfy> reiv: 8人标准自由.2361房间..
<cfy> reiv: web.sanguosha.com
<roylez_> cfy: 开吧开吧
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.
<centerpoint> 怎么查看某个命令属于哪个软件包？
<cfy> reiv: 你慢慢进来吧...
<reiv> cfy: 让我先研究一下吧。
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 金老板
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: http://www.uggaustralia.co.uk/womens-bailey-button-boots-uk/5803,en_GB,pd.html?dwvar_5803_color=DST&start=1&q=Baiey%20Button
<cfy> centerpoint: apt-file search foo
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<cfy> reiv: 嗯.好.你刚好也要注册下
<reiv> 居然要注册..
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 网页不能完全打开
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: belly button我就知道
<LongJ> freeflyi1g: 在啊
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 我买了一双给我老婆，小了
<roylez_> cfy: 悲催的，又是忠臣
<freeflyi1g> LongJ: 是啊
<cfy> roylez_: ..
<cfy> roylez_: 我反贼
<reiv> freeflyi1g: 看成买了一双老婆。。。大惊.
<cfy> roylez_: 死主席
<cfy> roylez_: 不玩了.洗澡去
<centerpoint> cfy: 怎么知道某个软件包提供了哪几个命令？ 看包含的文件吗？ 有没有更快的办法？
<reiv> cfy: 卡在下载10%那里了。
<cfy> reiv: just wait
<cfy> centerpoint: dpkg -L fff
<reiv> dpkg -L xx|grep bin
<reiv> qlist xx |grep bin
<reiv> rpm -qL xx|grep bin
 * reiv rpm那个是猜的..
<MaskRay> cat /usr/ports/*cat*/*pkg*/pkg-plist
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,我洗澡咯....
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 这鞋满街的a货...
<cfy> roylez_: 没想到我打酱油了....早知道不和你说了阿....
<centerpoint> cfy: thx
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.恭喜恭喜...
<roylez_> cfy: 我也over了，看小说，睡觉
<cfy> roylez_: hehe
<cfy> centerpoint: you are welcome
<centerpoint> cfy: bash的命令补全对某些命令可以补全参数，对某些生僻的命令则不能，这是由谁控制的？
<cfy> centerpoint: 不清楚.貌似有个啥脚本的.东西.
<reiv> centerpoint: gentoo上有bash-completion的USE
<reiv> centerpoint: 还有一个app-shells/bash-completion的包，以及eselect bashcomp的命令
<wsk170> 今天 make clean 的时候 按tab键 CPU飙升啊
<centerpoint> reiv: 阿，我查查看，要是能补充的更多些就好了
<reiv> centerpoint: 可以的，自己需要一些脚本
<wanglemao> 我是新来的 原来ubuntu还有这个聊天工具的啊
<LongJ> 问下你从launchpad邮件列表怎么改debug呢
<LongJ> freeflyi1g: 问下你从launchpad邮件列表怎么改debug呢
<reiv> centerpoint: 例如，git开了bash-comletion的USE后，就有一个/usr/share/bash-completion/git的文集
<reiv> s/文集/文件/
<centerpoint> reiv: 恩
<reiv> centerpoint: /usr/share/bash-completion里面居然有216个文件...
<centerpoint> reiv: 我找不到这个目录
<reiv> centerpoint: 其他的发行版应该有对应的目录的。
<roylez_> reiv: http://98.136.170.121/5108/5583969145_4aabd65452_m.jpg
<reiv> centerpoint: /etc/bash_completion.d
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍮ 
<centerpoint> reiv: I see
<reiv> roylez_: 没看出图片有什么问题...
<roylez_> reiv: 霸气
<reiv> roylez_: ....
<reiv> roylez_: 我的反应是彪悍,霸气倒不觉得。
<cfy> roylez_: 我花开后百花杀...
<cfy> roylez_: 霸气不?
<roylez_> cfy: 没觉得，你说那花是菊花吗？
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 包哥
<reiv> cfy: 放弃，那个flash下载的进度就没变过。当然不排除我这里网络不好的缘故。
<crose>  哇，你们还在杀？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你太慢了
<centerpoint> 我的elinks只能显示utf-8的网页，其他的都是乱码？怎么办阿？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 上班呢
<cfy> reiv: ie?
<cfy> reiv: 有win么?有客户端的.装个opera试试
<cfy> reiv: 网络问题吧,你啥时候好的时候试试:)
<cfy> reiv: 这样可以打主席
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 洗澡去咯....
<reiv> cfy: firefox4.
<reiv> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110225/175832.html
<reiv> cfy: 三国杀我基本不怎么会玩的。
<LeaoX> 终于进来刘。。
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 是啊，国内99%的都是假的
<alvin_rxg1> 国内有哪些速度快的图片共享站点？ 类似 imagebin, uploadpie 的
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: ... 它服务器在国外
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: 你咋知道的？
<alvin_rxg1> 我咋不知道
<wanglemao> |-)
<caleb-> 因为之前 ubuntu.org.cn 的主机被连坐停机待审
<caleb-> 只好翻墙了
<caleb-> 打个酱油都会被停机
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: 你咋知道的？
<zhangkaixuan> pocoyo:大部分个人的或者非政府网站都使用的是国外的服务器。。。 与国外服务器相比，国内服务器价钱太高，而且质量......
<zhangkaixuan> pocoyo:况且 有很多很多说是国内服务器其实也是使用的国外服务器，相当于代理。比如我在国外花100块钱卖一台服务器，在国内我可以把服务器空间分成N份，每分在以100块钱卖出去...
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan: 高。
<edison0354> syq: 额，你换马甲了
<kenifanying> caleb-, 难怪我今天死活上不了www.ubuntu.org.cn……
<edison0354> NoIE: 阿荣今天来帝都了⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好…⋯
<Evanescence> 有谁在irssi里用nickcolor的？ 怎么用这个插件阿？
<NoIE> edison0354: 阿荣是哪位？
<edison0354> NoIE: happyaron⋯⋯
<NoIE> edison0354: 他不是一直在帝都吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: …⋯
<Colin-shzsc> 悲催的 chromium 居然只肯服从我从缓存里还没删掉的 chrome deb 包里面提取出来的那个 flash，系统的 flash 一碰就崩溃……
<edison0354> NoIE: 他是吉林的
<NoIE> edison0354: 是吗？我错把他当成北京的学生了。
<edison0354> NoIE: 他马上就是北京的学生了
<edison0354> NoIE: 你是工作了还是上学？
<NoIE> edison0354: 工作。
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: google chrome 的 flash 比系统的好使多了
<allen1st> chrome偶尔把系统搞挂掉
<caleb-> allen1st: chrome 把系统整个搞挂？
 * caleb- 没遇过
<allen1st> caleb-: 是的 死翘翘  得按电源键强行关机
<caleb-> allen1st: 内存吃的？
<test31> 据说版本chrome的要高于官方页面能下载的
<allen1st> caleb-: 不知道...按什么都没反应，只能强行关机。后来卸掉不敢用了。幸亏没有在干活。现在只用firefox和opera
<caleb-> test31: 最近是这样没错
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表白没？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 表你妹
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对自己没信心了，所以女人还是不要了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫的你都有房子的淫了…⋯你还怕啥⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 离婚。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我怕离婚
<edison0354> lemonhall: 汗！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 所以干脆不结婚算了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 您强⋯⋯
<zkwlx> ............
<edison0354> cfy: 您强⋯⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 那个交换名片是啥东西呢?
<edison0354> cfy: 交换通讯录吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 我也不用
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,是啊.好像很神奇的东西.
<alvin_rxg> 请问：sprintf 如何保持 float 值整体的宽度？ "%4.2"期望 1.234 => 1.23, 12.345 => 12.3, 123.456 => 123
<cfy> edison0354: 邮箱还要密码....
<edison0354> cfy: 神奇毛⋯⋯
<edison0354> cfy: 我从来不用那东西
 * edison0354 有天津的吗？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 貌似是精度优先吧
<cfy> edison0354: 要不要交换下号码.手机的...
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 如何宽度优先呢？…… perl 的问题
<edison0354> cfy: 随便，要交换用gtalk⋯⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 手机啊....怎么gtalk
<edison0354> cfy: 那有机会，不要在irc里发
<cfy> edison0354: 私聊嘛
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我想想先
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 真不行的话，我干脆忽略小数部分好了…… 以 "%4d" 输出
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 要不正则吧?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 通过正则保持宽度？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 可以获取一下吧.比如[\d.]{5}
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 听说有个format吧
<myke2> zkwlx: zkw?
<alvin_rxg>        format  Declare a picture format for use by the "write" function.
<zkwlx> ?认识我？
<zkwlx> myke2, 认识我？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: cfy 好基友？
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你去找你的英语妹子表白去吧！
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 别见了我就说英语妹子。。。好不好
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那说啥⋯⋯
<cfy> lemonhall: 没,找人装黑苹果
<cfy> edison0354: 不过为啥你不能发我邮件?
<edison0354> cfy: 我就没发……直接上的gtalk，方便
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你快去找个妹子吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 北航无妹子
<alvin_rxg> 学英语的真幸福啊
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那有什么。。飞机场？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 幸福的啊，有妹子找
<cfy> edison0354: 想起一句话,直接上分为10种人,认识10禁止的和不认识的.
<cfy> edison0354: 想起一句话,直接上分为10种人,认识10进制的和不认识的.
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 额
<edison0354> lemonhall: 侏罗纪
<edison0354> cfy: 干嘛不是二进制？
<cfy> edison0354: 10 -> 2阿
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 看来你不识XD
 * cfy afk
<edison0354> cfy: 鉴于前面已经出现99了，所以不是二进制
<edison0354> cfy: 当然也可以是AA
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你好OUT啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我喜欢C罩杯到D罩杯的
<edison0354> lemonhall: C是最佳，D有点稍大
<zkwlx> 我说你们怎么睡不着，一群淫民
<edison0354> zkwlx: …⋯
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你是淫长
<edison0354> zkwlx: …⋯
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我切系统去了…⋯
<lenage> 有用mathmatica 8的么？
<lenage> 有用mathmatica 8的么？
<alvin_rxg> 大嘎好
<zkwlx> 内好
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: zkwlx: 好
<alvin_rxg> 侬好
<zkwlx> 这么晚了，没睡的都干啥呢：D
<edison0354> zkwlx: release notes又更新了，弄呢
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我重装后，就把更新全关了
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉無是上海咛
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<qinglingquan> 现在还没睡的大部分是不是都还没结婚？:)
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: gebjgd <- 结婚了的
<soiamso> qinglingquan: 废话，哪有结婚了的这么晚还不在床上？
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: knownbad <- 结婚了的
<lenage> 没结婚的
<zkwlx> qinglingquan, zkwlx <- 再过5年就结婚的
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我说我更新gnome3的release note呢……我翻译呢……
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: ^k^ <- 再过100年也不会结婚的
<qinglingquan> 呵呵，因为我猜结婚的老婆多少会有点意见的。:)太晚睡的话。
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你再过5年结婚？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 呃....差不多....
<soiamso> qinglingquan: 晚睡伤身，
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: ^K^....再过100年可说不准的。
<sjh518168> 大家好哦啊
<qinglingquan> soiamso: 内分泌失调，免疫力下降，是不好。
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: ^k^ <- 再过100000年也不会结婚的
<sjh518168> 什么呢亚
<zkwlx> alvin_rxg, 小心它娶了你
<soiamso> qinglingquan: 除非长时间倒时间。晚上上班，早上睡觉。
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: =.=
<sjh518168> 听不懂】】
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 你可以给它整个老婆或老公阿。
<qinglingquan> soiamso: 恩，偶而没什么，人总需要放纵一下自己的。
<soiamso> qinglingquan: 没计划，没目标，活的很惨
<qinglingquan> soiamso: 有多少人有自己的计划，目标，又有多少人完成了自己的计划，实现了自己的目标。活的洒脱的我很羡慕。
<blueghost> http://blog.qq.com/qzone/622006552/1301934116.htm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, EDEKA 10点关门
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我操，太爽了
<alvin_rxg> 本来就是的呀……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我刚刚知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前家那边没有edeka
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好可以天天买小肋排吃
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奥地利小哥在吃胡萝卜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lol
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 你俩加班啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我上网。他加班
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 呃？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们一起弄东西。我的部分搞定了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我等他
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人家是外国人
<alvin_rxg> 这么棒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考，现在跑的程序都是我写的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不棒也得棒
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……  =.=
<TalkSoup> 哈哈
<knownbad> 有加班费吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 反正家就在楼下
<gebjgd> knownbad, 回家也没网络
<knownbad> 架设个wifi不是更好？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用公司的网络架wifi
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你想死阿？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接开除你
<knownbad> 是啊, 不是说楼下吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太给中国人丢脸了
<knownbad> 中国人不怕丢脸。只怕没钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你感情是入籍了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 等我入籍了再这么办
<gebjgd> knownbad, 站着说话不腰疼
<knownbad> 自古不是笑贫不笑娼吗？
<raylei> 奇怪，用IRSSI竟然边不上IRC
<raylei> 有人知道为什么么？
<blueghost> 当记者咨询八宝山公墓时，工作人员说：“今年早售完了，明年再来问。”因为墓园每年只开发20多个墓，每个墓售价20多万元都供不应求。
<blueghost> 死也要 排队
<alvin_rxg> 老百姓都死不起，所以：让领导先死
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的殡葬 是怎么样的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 基督徒 都可以在 当地 的教堂 的墓地中 下葬 的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110404/13/12567159201104041349303486384643307_010.jpg
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看不懂
<alvin_rxg> 语文作业……
<blueghost> 希望全体认真...
<alvin_rxg> 请在下下周日??
<blueghost> .....
<alvin_rxg> 完成助读翻译?
<alvin_rxg> 校对，..... 希望
<alvin_rxg> 全体认真对待
<blueghost> 请在下下周日之前 完成
<blueghost> 看不懂
<blueghost> 请在下下周日之前完成助读翻译及校对，时间不多。希望全体认真对待。
<blueghost> 找到翻译好的
<alvin_rxg> 睡觉咯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 小光又这么早睡觉
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 太懒了
<Loongjiang> blueghost: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-05
<Loongjiang> morning
<tusooa> 早
<Loongjiang> 真好，ibus真好
<Loongjiang> 各
<Loongjiang> 各位早上好，为什么各位中单打后面一个字就崩溃呢，奇怪的bus
<Loongjiang> bug
<Loongjiang> Archlive: welcome
<isgoungoo> ??????????????????????????
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........
<Loongjiang> date
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> kd
<Loongjiang> qingmingjie kuaile
<lemonhall> 快乐你妹 Loongjiang
<Loongjiang> 清明节
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: the computer deaded,of couse,very bad
<Loongjiang> ????
<yilian> java中将byte换算成bit的方法是什么？
<zzmfish> yilian, 你要干什么？
<lemonhall> yilian: 问GOOGLE
<lei`> yarout里好多东西都装不了啊，
<lei`> 还没起床吗
<yilian> 搜不到，我只是想把byte的值转成bit表示，并打印出来
<yilian> 小计算器的功能
<yilian> 那个API文档不会用，查不到
<lemonhall> yilian: 啥叫byte的值转成bit表示
<lemonhall> yilian: 你好像在搞进制转换。。。不是类型转换啊
<yilian> 貌似~0。0
<zzmfish> yilian, 一个byte就是8bit，应该无论哪个语言都一样
<yilian> 不会
<lemonhall> yilian: 你举个例子吧，你要把什么东西转换成什么东西。。
<lemonhall> yilian: 我不是科班出身，所以也听不太懂你说的byte->bit...
<yilian> byte a=123; 将a的值以0，1表示，打印出来
<Loongjiang> yilian: a=123ls
<lemonhall> yilian: 哦。。那就是进制转换。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> yilian: 你搜索的关键词估计不对
<Loongjiang> yilian: what do you meaning
<lemonhall> 无符号 8 位整数
<lemonhall> 明白了。。。。uint8
<kiss_kill> hello  有人在吗？
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<kiss_kill> 哎！！～～～～又是机器
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。
<kiss_kill> ibus 选第二个词的时候 崩溃  MD
<lemonhall> yilian: -128~127...byte... 用101100方式打印出来
<kiss_kill> 郁闷
<yilian> java.lang.Integer 包里的函数能用，解决了
<lemonhall> yilian: toBinaryString
<lemonhall> yilian: 我刚搜到了。。。
<yilian> 嗯，可惜转换成字符串类型了
<lemonhall> yilian: JAVA里的CHAR是16位的啊
<lemonhall> yilian: 晕啊。。。。
<yilian> 不懂
<lemonhall> yilian: 我以为也是8位的
<cherrot> char 是unicode
<cherrot> 16位
<lemonhall> cherrot: 唔，也是哦。。C语言里面也没有强制规定吧
<maya>  lemonhall好~
<lemonhall> cherrot: 前几天遇到的C程序是8位的，所以就记住，CHAR是8位了
<cherrot> lemonhall: C语言是平台相关的 只能说基本上是8位。
<lemonhall> maya: 好。。。你还真活跃
<maya> 咋啦
<cherrot> lemonhall:但移植到别的系统后有可能不是8位 :-)
<lemonhall> cherrot: 恩，对对。。。不太懂C，但是上个月才在这个上面载了跟头。。
<lemonhall> maya: 早，清明好
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> 今天威海天气很好
<cherrot> lemonhall:java的话就多看看Java 6 API吧 建议把他的ZIP包下下来随时参考。嘿嘿
<lemonhall> cherrot: 我不用JAVA，也很少进行这类操作。嗯嗯～～我都跟数据库打交道
<cherrot> lemonhall: DBA？ soga~~(*^__^*)
<cfy> 谁是高中生?
<cfy> 初中也行.
<pocoyo> 请问一下 一般 ls -l 列出的目录 前面的那个 4.0K 是吧 为啥有的目录会很大比如36K？
<lemonhall> ...........
<pocoyo> cfy: 你的家目录有多大？
<pocoyo> ls -l /home
<maya> 我高中生
<cfy> 问个概率问题,一个袋子里有8个求球,一个白球,三个红球,4个白球.问,摸出两个,颜色相同的概率
<cfy> maya:  问个概率问题,一个袋子里有8个求球,一个白球,三个红球,4个白球.问,摸出两个,颜色相同的概率
<cfy> 是不是 3/8*2/8+4/8*3/8=0.28125 ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 斯诺克。
<maya> 想象。
<cfy> pocoyo: 文件夹里的内容大小决定了.ls出来的大小
<cfy> maya:  问个概率问题,一个袋子里有8个求球,一个白球,三个红球,4个黑球.问,摸出两个,颜色相同的概率
<maya> 话说 我还真忘了   容我想想
<cfy> maya: 四个的是黑球
<maya> 无所谓啦
<pocoyo> cfy: 我原来没有这么大啊。 我删除了很多文件 怎么还不会变小？
<lemonhall> cfy: 这是高中题？
<cfy> maya:  又打错了: 一个袋子里有8个球,一个白球,三个红球,4个黑球.问,摸出两个,颜色相同的概率
<ofan> cfy: (C(2,3)+C(2,4))/C(2,8)
<cfy> lemonhall: 不是,是我玩三国杀.一个内奸,4个反贼.1个主公.2个忠臣.主公和忠臣是一对的.
<pocoyo> ofan: ^^^
<ofan> cfy: ........
<maya> lol
<cfy> 错了...应该是8*7..
<cfy> ofan: 我看看
<lemonhall> cfy: 你这明显是大学题。。我高中可解决不了这种概率问题
<maya> 我真的忘记怎么做了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 回答我的问题 。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 高中题~~
<cfy> pocoyo: 我都是4096啊
<kiss_kill> 不是大学题，是高中的概率
<cfy> lemonhall: 不是吧....生活题...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我怎么一看题就想到用先验概率做啊
<kiss_kill> 对的
<kiss_kill> 就是概率
<ofan> lemonhall: 大学的将的深入
<kiss_kill> 说通俗点  就是排列组合
<maya> 这是排列组合么。。。。
<maya> 我们最近刚开始学
<kiss_kill> 对的
<maya> 也就是说 选定第一个
<lemonhall> ofan: 你怎么做？
<cfy> 0.12的概率么...
<kiss_kill> 高中的数学里面 有一小块。这个题目是公务员必考项 也是高考必考项
<ofan> lemonhall:  (C(2,3)+C(2,4))/C(2,8)
<kiss_kill> ofan的应该是对的
<ofan> C就是组合~
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。。对
<lemonhall> ofan: 白球抽到就KO了
<ofan> lemonhall: lol..
<maya> 我们目前只学到了A，，，‘
<maya> 没学C捏。。。。。
<maya> 我大学能不能不学。。。
<ssfdust> 求问,为什么输入emerald --replace命令一点反应都没有
<cfy> ofan: (1+6)/4/7=0.25?
<cfy> ofan: 1/4的概率么?
<cfy> ofan: 9/28?
<cfy> 3/8*2/7+4/8*3/7
<cfy> maya: 大学要学的,概率,考研也要的.
<maya> 啊啊啊啊啊 、、、、
<hoxily> 概率论！！令人蛋疼啊
<maya> 现在学的排列组合我已经很纠结了。。。
<cfy> maya: 可能性/总可能
<maya> 啊？
 * pocoyo 表示 cfy 是个好学生
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍢ 
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是啦...
<kiss_kill> 不一定要听老师讲的 这个东西要自己理解
<maya> 555555555555555555
<maya> 我想逃避行不行
<maya> 不喜欢数学  喜欢文字。
<cfy> maya: 那文科啊.
<Loongjiang> cfy: 什么
<cfy> maya: 跟你说吧.你要是理科,像我们学校.物理.数学是一定要学的.
<maya> 理呀。。。。。。
<cfy> maya: 貌似C也成必学科目了...
<cfy> Loongjiang: ?
<maya> 我可以大学换一下把。。。。
<maya> 啥   C语言》
<maya> ？
<cfy> maya: 不可以啊.你先文,才能考文啊.
<cfy> maya: 对C语言
<maya> 啊！！！！！
<maya> 和搞IT的人呆在一起  容易变得疯狂。。。。
<cfy> maya: 又不能调文理的.至少我这里是这样,你是不是浙江的?
<maya> 山东威海
<cfy> 哦.
<maya> 我生性不热爱数字 怎么办。。。
<wxm> maya: 威海哪的
<maya> 乳山
<wxm> OK
<maya> 你知道》
<maya> ？
<wxm> 我威海 哈工大的.
<maya> 哦哦
<Loongjiang> 日子怎么样，快乐不快乐
<cfy> wxm: 哈工大?
<wxm> cfy: 哈工大(威海).
<cfy> wxm: 我以前遇到一个哈工大的,当时是在弄C,他是论坛管理员...
<wxm> cfy: 哈工大有三个分校...
<cfy> wxm: 哦....
<lemonhall> 大学生。。好遥远
<wxm> cfy: 我也当过论坛管理员.. 哈哈
<Loongjiang> 测试
<cfy> wxm: :)
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍢ 
<maya> 在环翠？
<wxm> 恩. 环翠区
<maya> 哦。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 晕了,为什么Enter键没有用呢  ，Backspace也没有用
<cfy> Loongjiang: 你杯具...
<maya> 数据线让我被抓狂。。。。
<maya> 我只能一遍一遍看着手机提示USB charged connected 和USB removed。。。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: cfy 工切换成英文才能使用
<cfy> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/feeling/1/760820.shtml
<cfy> 『情感天地』 女孩,突然不接不回你的电话和短信
<cfy> 还没结婚的好好看下吧:)
<maya> 。。。。。。
<cfy> maya: 你可以参考下.
<wxm> - -  ...混天涯和混猫扑的男人...
 * cfy pasted "其中的经典回复" at http://paste2.org/get/1344987
<cfy> wxm: 说我么?
<wxm> cfy: 恩. 怎么喜欢上天涯啊 .我很费解..
<cfy> wxm: 我是习惯googl
<cfy> wxm: google出来的.
<Loongjiang> 巨郁闷
<cfy> 喜欢
<wxm> cfy: 额...呵呵`
<maya> 我打开乱码啊
<cfy> maya: 编码gbk
<maya> (10:32:21) cfy: maya: 你可以参考下.   我和他已经N天没打电话了。。
<cfy> maya: 手机 ?换opera
<maya> 额
<maya> 我用chrome的  没问题吧》
<maya> ？
<cfy> maya: 这个是啥? 什么N天
<maya> 我们都是至少一个周才打一次电话   发一次短信也是在抽时间回复。。。。
<cfy> maya: 换编码或换浏览器...
<maya> 我自认为很稳定的
<maya> ok 我换opera试试
<cfy> maya: 早恋啊...
<maya> 啊~
<cfy> maya: 看来,你有点难?好好看看吧
<lemonhall> .........................
<maya> 不难啊
<maya> 我很享受这种方式。
<maya> 果然opera给力啊。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 踹飞你~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> maya: 哦,我不懂这些.....
<cfy> maya: 不过这里有的是大叔XD
<maya> 我还记得有次  回答一个人的问题  他女朋友是个学生  开始总是他买些东西给她  他们通话   后来女孩变淡了  我回复说她开始答应和你在一起部故事为了向同龄人炫耀 并非真的爱你  结果二楼有人鼓励他继续追
<maya> 过了几天 我的答案被采纳为最佳答案   结果什么样 显而易见
<cfy> maya: 看来你是nb人物啊...下次向你请教...
<maya> 额。
<maya> 不敢。
<cfy> MaskRay: 来了啊.有gf了没?
<maya> 看来我要考虑卸掉FF了。
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩，我是大叔
<maya> 默认的是chrome  偶尔开个FF  乱码还解决不好  既没有chrome简约  也没有opera可爱 我留他干嘛、、、
<maya> FF88~
<lemonhall> cfy: 看你们调戏软妹子感觉很怀念
<waiguoren> hi
<cfy> lemonhall: 我哪里有.....只是 maya...
<lemonhall> cfy: 其实是软妹子调戏你们，我懂得。。你们继续
<^k^> waiguoren, 好  ㍢ 
<maya> 额。。。。
<waiguoren> 有没有人成功wine风行 ？
<MaskRay> cfy: ？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啥.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 着急了啊。。
<maya> cfy多大啊。。
<metbsd> 风行可真是高清啊
<maya> 我也去下~~
<MaskRay> cfy: 有了吧，但是怕丢掉了。。
<maya> metbsd  能不能帮个小忙~
<metbsd> ？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 丢就丢了，25岁之前的感情。。。。多半不会太稳定的
<maya> 你在风行里找一下《海上钢琴师》 看能不能找得到
<maya> 反正pipi找不到   其他的都找不到
<cfy> maya: 21了.
<maya> 才21啊。。。。
<cfy> 才21..
<maya> 啊，，，
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来我落伍咯.....
<fossilet> le
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 哦。。
<metbsd> 能找到啊
<maya> 哦哦
<maya> 谢谢
<maya> 立马卸了pipi  装风行
<waiguoren> metbsd, 风行 on linux?
<maya> 哈哈
<metbsd> 风行没有Linux的
<waiguoren> wine 呢？
<metbsd> wine可以下载吧
<kiss_kill> 貌似可以
<metbsd> 看还是要用vlc
<maya> 推荐个下载工具》
<maya> ？
<kiss_kill> wget
<metbsd> 只是linux网银比较麻烦
<kiss_kill> 虚拟个XP就行了
<kiss_kill> U盾可以在虚拟的XP里面用
<maya> 很惭愧的说  我是XP
<waiguoren> 网银＝浦发银行
<kiss_kill> :-)
<billlee> 问个问题：用grep如何在匹配模式"<h1>.*something</h1>"中输出".*something"部分？
<metbsd> 那我也跟你一起惭愧
<cfy> 很惭愧的表示,virtualbox+xp
<wxm> grep -E
<maya> 额
<maya> virtualbox里的ubuntu老是出问题
<maya> 风行怎么这么多广告
<maya> (10:51:05) metbsd: 那我也跟你一起惭愧   哈哈  ~
<billlee> wxm, 具体要什么正则表达式或什么选项？我只会输出匹配部分，不知道怎么匹配后输出其中一部分？比如<h1>ABCsomthing</h1>我要输出ABCsomthing, 如果是<p>ABCsomthing</p>就不要匹配。
<lwf808> 我把freebsd8.2解压在硬盘，现在我想用freebsd8.1-dvd来引导安装8.2能行不？
<metbsd> freebsd都赶到8.2啦
<metbsd> 快超过slackware了
<lwf808> 8.2-release
<metbsd> freebsd是最像linux的一个BSD
<metbsd> netbsd是最unix的bsd
<lwf808> 舒适、小巧，
<MaskRay> billlee: perl -lne 'print $1 while /<h1>(.*?)<\/h1>/g'
<lemonhall> billlee: <([A-Z][A-Z0-9]*)\b[^>]*>(.*?)</\1>
<MaskRay> lwf808: freebsd-update ?
<lemonhall> billlee: html tag regex作为关键字来搜索，很快得到很不错的答案，加上类似于宏的系统，可以匹配close和非close的TAG。。。
 * NoIE http://xiazai.zol.com.cn/article_topic/223/2238686.html 编辑的软件该升级了。
<lwf808> MaskRay, 也行
<wxm> billlee: 不能grep 配合 sed ?
<lwf808> MaskRay, 不过我想重新安装，我喜欢小巧，有时候安装了垃圾东西，不知道怎么删干净，于是常常重装
<billlee> MaskRay, 你的可以用，谢谢
<billlee> lemonhall, wxm 也谢谢你们，grep 配合 sed 也应该可以
<cfy> lwf808: 你的问题在于你需要个正常的硬盘
<MaskRay> lwf808: 我用 gdb 也像这样的，除了点问题就退出重调试
<lwf808> cfy, ??
<MaskRay> s/除/出/
<tusooa> billlee: foo="$(grep -o '<h1>ABCsomthing</h1>' | grep -o 'ABCsomthing)"
<tusooa> billlee: foo="$(grep -o '<h1>ABCsomthing</h1>' | grep -o 'ABCsomthing')"
<lwf808> MaskRay, 为老是重装，我自己写了个，shell 安装完基本系统后，自动安装软件，并配置各种需要配置的文件
<tusooa> 重装。。。额
<lwf808> 就是freebsd下的sed不知道怎么用a\,i\搞不定
<billlee> tusooa, 嗯，这也可以，谢谢
<cfy> lwf808: 买个大硬盘.不要怕费空间
<MaskRay> lwf808: 那个 a i 后要换行的
<MaskRay> lwf808: 像这样 "a\\\n123"
<metbsd> grep awk sed perl
<MaskRay> lwf808: c 的转义方式
<lwf808> cfy, 一直用着80G的硬盘，真的有些郁闷
<lwf808> MaskRay, 我试试
<MaskRay> lwf808: bash zsh 输入的话像这样：sed 'a\ **C-v C-j** xxx'
<MaskRay> lwf808: 输入 \ 后换行
<lwf808> MaskRay, st# sed '/pkg/a\\\nlwf' main.sh不行
<crose> 问一下vbox能识别摄像头用qq聊视频么？
<metbsd> eval join "",(map{"for $_ (0,1){"}@v),"print \"\\t@v | \",((",$_,")?1:0),\"\\n\"","}"x@v, "\n";
<MaskRay> lwf808: 我的意思是像 c 的转义那样，\\\n，不是直接输入 \\\n
<metbsd> 这行是干吗的呀
<metbsd> MaskRay, 能说说吗
<lwf808> MaskRay, 我也考虑过shell的前期处理，要是在a\后面什么都不加，就能输出空行
<lemonhall> metbsd: map and join, tab...for ...?1:0 这行是格式化输出的
<lemonhall> metbsd: 好复杂的写法。。。不如直接贴全部
<MaskRay> lwf808: s e d SPC ' a \ C-v C-j 1 2 3 C-v C-j '
<metbsd> 这个就是全部了
<metbsd> 一行perl相当于几十行
<MaskRay> metbsd: 正在看。。
<MaskRay> metbsd: 第一部分：map{"for $_ (0,1){"}@v 是用 @v 里的值作为变量，写出若干循环
<lwf808> MaskRay, 我理解力还是不够，要不来个具体的如何？在文本中含lwf808行的后面插入一行lwf
<maya> (11:07:55) crose: 问一下vbox能识别摄像头用qq聊视频么？
<maya> 啥意思
<maya> 额。。。。。
<crose>  maya: ？？
<maya> sorry。。。。。      我以前叫VirtualBox     我以为你叫我。。。
<maya> 哈哈   你们继续
<crose> maya: = =！
<maya> - -！
<MaskRay> metbsd: 假设 @a=('a','b')，第二部分输出 print "\ta b | ",((
<MaskRay> metbsd: 第三部分输出当前 lexical scope 的 $_
<Lavande> crose: 好像可以的，自己试试啊
<MaskRay> metbsd: 第四部分输出当前 )?1:0),"\n"
<metbsd> 原来如此啊
<crose>  Lavande: 恩恩
<MaskRay> metbsd:  第四部分输出 scalar@v 个 )?1:0),"\n"
<MaskRay> metbsd:  第五部分输出 scalar@v 个 }
<MaskRay> metbsd:  最后输出一个换行结束
<MaskRay> metbsd:  整个程序的作用是，在 @v 里存一些 标量的名字：比如 @v=('$a','$b')
<MaskRay> metbsd:  输出一个程序，该程序迭代 @v 里的标量，生成 scalar@v 个循环
<MaskRay> metbsd:  每次输出这些标量当前的值，再加上 | 后当前 lexical scope 的 $_
<MaskRay> metbsd:  这个程序不像是有实际意义的东西，能说说是什么东西吗？
<pityonline> 请教：如果某些软件包被保持不变，如何手动升级它们？
<pityonline> 只能用新立得吗？
<MaskRay> lwf808: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365717/
<cfy> Kandu: 推荐你一个可以查芯片的网转
<cfy> Kandu: 推荐你一个可以查芯片的网站
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/
<pityonline> 请教：如果某些软件包被保持不变，如何手动升级它们？
<pityonline> 好吧，我还是用新立得吧……
<pityonline> 好吧，新立得解决不了依赖关系……
<itrufeng> 我编译安装了 fcitx 。但是我想卸载掉。如何做呢？高手给指点下。
<lemonhall> make uninstal
<lemonhall> make uninstall
<itrufeng> 谢谢
<itrufeng> 为啥我编译安装了 fcitx 重启后 确没有这个输入法呢？是需要再做啥么
<lemonhall> 需要做很多很多，所以还是继续将就用IBUS吧
<MaskRay> metbsd: 产生类似效果的 for$i(0..(1<<4)-1){$c=sprintf"%04b",$i;$c=~s/(?!^|$)/ /g;print"\t$c | $_"}
<itrufeng> 。。。 好吧
<nemocaptain> 要设置fcitx为默认输入法
<lwf808> MaskRay, 你真是太棒了，非常感激，终于可以抛弃head,echo,tail
<Loongjiang> 测试中心
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> 纯属无聊 send-to-term: ● foo=xterm; echo xxx > /proc/"$(pstree $(pgrep "$foo" | head -n1) -Ap | sed -e '1s/^'"$foo"'\([0-9]+?\)-[-+]-[a-zA-Z0-9\\_-]+?\(([0-9]+?)\).*$/\1/;q')"/fd/1
 * tusooa send-to-xterm: ● echo xxx > /proc/"$(pstree $(pgrep xterm) -Ap | \egrep -o '\)---zsh\(.+?\)' | \egrep -o '[0-9]+')"/fd/1
<NoIE> 今天是五四青年节。
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> NoIE: 4.5?
<NoIE> ofan: 我完了。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 头晕了吧
<NoIE> ofan: 我发烧了，本来想躺在床上睡一觉的。
<ofan> NoIE: ...
<NoIE> ofan: 不过想在睡一觉之前看看新闻、翻译两篇文章。
<ofan> 4月5日消息，据路透社报道，在清明到来之际，马来西亚华人纷纷购买iPad 2复制品烧给过逝的先人。
<NoIE> ofan: 刚刚看了一下，翻译的文章上也有很多错误。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: ..................
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你敖娇了。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 啥翻译的文章?
<pityonline> NoIE: 我也有感冒倾向了
<NoIE> ofan: 今天的黄历上写着，感冒后不宜工作。。。
<ofan> 一年感冒不了一两次的路过...
<ofan> NoIE: 翻译啥
<NoIE> ofan: 稍等。。。
<NoIE> ofan:  http://panda3d.blogbus.com/logs/115031097.html ，有时间再校对吧，我先去睡一觉去了。
<snoopy2556> gwibber还能使用status.net的api吗？
<snoopy2556> 怎么只有认证这一项了？11.04 beta1
<pityonline> snoopy2556: 还是别用gwibber了
<snoopy2556> pityonline: 那用哪一个？
<freeflyi1g> pityonline: android上用的啥twitter客户端
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍤ 
<fillayu> 请问，要启动扫描无线网络的图形化工具是什么
<Cherrot> fillayu network manager
<Cherrot> fillayu:网络管理器
<fillayu> 提示找不到命令
<fillayu> 命令是怎么样的了
<cfy> fillayu: wpa_gui
<fillayu> 好像不是这个
<fillayu> 那个图标会出现在输入法旁边的
<reiv> wicd也有相关工具
<reiv> nm
<fillayu> 应该是gnome的
<fillayu> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NetworkManager - Linux Networking made Easy
<fillayu> 这个工具
<fillayu> 我找到了
<yilian> 有谁知道firefox对网络上下载的.bat文件默认处理方式是直接运行还是询问？
<yilian> 我在新浪共享点击下载批处理，总是不显示下载窗口。
<Cherrot> ubuntu下会用文本编辑器打开  那是Win下的程序啊
<fillayu> reiv   you're correct
<hoxily> yilian: 网址给我看看。
<fillayu> it's nm
<fillayu> but the command is nm-applet
<yilian> 这里：http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/3908794.html
<fillayu> I'm at costa coffe bar now
<cfy> 有没有嘉兴的?
<genieliu> cfy: 有上海的。。。
<cfy> genieliu: 我创建了qq群,linux-jx....
<hoxily> yilian: 这个链接倒是可以弹出窗口，http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/7742634.html?from=like
<cfy> 找人加入....
<fillayu> 我在上海
<fillayu> 现正在一家咖啡馆
<fillayu> 边写代码，边查文档，边聊天
<genieliu> fillayu: 好悠閑
<cfy> fillayu: 舒服啊.
<Loongjiang> s没有LC的环境变量 ,怎么整呢,输入的中文都变成了问号
<fillayu> 没办法，出来外面，只有咖啡馆环境比较可以
<yilian> hoxily:我多虑了，我就是怕不知道什么内容他就执行了。
<cfy> Loongjiang: slackware?!
<Loongjiang> cfy: no,fedora,我用过slackware但它不支持我的网卡，
<cfy> Loongjiang: 哦.
<yilian> 	hoxily: 你给的地址也不弹出下载窗口
<hoxily> 我用的firefox 3.6.16 可以的。奇怪。
<yilian> 我4.0
<xwx> ..
<xwx> 中午好
<fillayu> 晕了，看对对面做着一漂亮MM
<fillayu> 咋办
<OT_iux> 做着！？
<OT_iux> 正在做？
<test31> 做着...
<OT_iux> 马上录影！
<fillayu> 如何上去搭讪
<fillayu> 因为我在咖啡厅，呆的时间不会长
<fillayu> 这是一个很高的技术问题
<fillayu> 求教
<yilian> 貌似firefox是直接执行的，我的网络共享发现打开了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ..................
<OT_iux> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你也做就好了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我思想好邪恶
<OT_iux> lol
<xwx> irssi终端怎么运行
<OT_iux> 输入 irssi 回车
<yilian> 貌似又没自动执行，好像是诺顿打开的，总是提示诺顿可以提供更好的防护的窗口。
<xwx> 用安装irssi不用？
<xwx> 我试试
<genieliu> 難道還沒安裝irssi就想用？
<xwx> 装上了
<genieliu> xwx: 看看路徑在不在PATH沒吧
<Loongjiang> xwx: s sdsyes
<Loongjiang> fqls
<Loongjiang> xwx: irssi -c irc.freenode.org
<Loongjiang> xwx: no ,irxxi -c irc.freenode.net,not org
<Loongjiang> genieliu: which irssi
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍥ 
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<maya> ........................
<wujie> 菜鸟来也
<chgtg> 11.04的clipboard在哪里？
<iGnome> 不知道你要哪个clip
<iGnome> man xclip / xsel
<iGnome> 扫墓扫墓
<chgtg> iGnome: 想看看。acroread 复制出来的图片，可以在oo中粘贴
<wujie> 塞班开源了
<chgtg> 却无法帖到gimp中
<chgtg> 但，在oo中，ctrl+c ，就可以粘贴到gimp中
<tenzu> 原来真的是神
<chgtg> 太怪异了
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神 :em70
<xwx> wujie
<xwx> 你天天在啊
<xwx> wujie: 你天天在啊？
<thanks> Loongjiang: hi
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你肿么了？
<thanks> oK??????????/
<chgtg> iGnome: 难道gimp和acroread无法共用同一clipboard？
<Loongjiang> 奇了
<thanks> under the X,I can't press chinese,
<wujie> 人呢
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 数电还会不?
<xwx> ？
<genieliu> 數電那時候上課有點難，還好考試前狂啃書
<wujie> 请问下，菜鸟该从何处下手
<wujie> 好像雨林木风的网管也回家扫墓了，两天没更新了
<Loongjiang> 17
<iGnome> cfy: 有用的，应该还记得。那简单的啊
<iGnome> 作题目，就不确定。
<iGnome> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/146680
<iGnome> 中国的网站，下载个东西，都迷惑。不知道点哪里。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你又下啥H的东西呢？
<wujie> 你是那里人？
<tenzu> iGnome: 啥字体？
<Loongjiang> v
<tenzu> iGnome: 再不说话爆你菊了啊
<iGnome> 疼猪。又不乖了
<tenzu> iGnome: 快说用的啥字体
<Guest19995> ...
<iGnome> tenzu: 猜吧。
<tenzu> iGnome: 猜不出来
<wujie> 有用GNOME3.0的没
<wujie> http://www.gnome3.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<iGnome> tenzu: 。。你这。园呼呼的嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 幼圆？
<lemonhall> 把一个命令甩到后台去，并且从父进程分离的那个命令是什么？
<ofan> lemonhall: nohup
<lemonhall> ofan: 比如 ./node hello.js %
<wujie> gnome3.0源要不sudo add-apt-repository ppa:Ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<iGnome> tenzu: @@@ 园体
<wujie> 　　sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<lemonhall> ofan: 比如 ./node hello.js &
<lemonhall> ofan: 和这个有区别么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 有点区别吧,比如在我的zsh里 &就不管用...
<iGnome> lemonhall: 你是要dtach吧。
<lemonhall> ofan: ....................唔，我说的是bash嘛
<lemonhall> iGnome: 恩？
<iGnome> tenzu: 赶快推荐片子
<pocoyo> iGnome: 请问个问题。 我的~ 目录 怎么有 36K 之多？
<iGnome> lemonhall: 不知道的，就赶紧搜索嘛
<lemonhall> iGnome: 好像是，记得有人说过一个更复杂的命令。。好像是你那个
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你下a片了？
<pocoyo> iGnome: drwx------  2 root   root   16K  3月 29 2010 lost+found
<pocoyo> drwxr-xr-x 64 pocoyo pocoyo 36K  4月  5 11:02 pocoyo
<pocoyo> iGnome: 没有。 平常的目录都是 4.0K
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你进过win了？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 。。。 这跟iwn有啥关系？
<ofan> lemonhall: bash里基本一样吧,nohup默认会重定向输出
<iGnome> 看到lost
<pocoyo> iGnome: 我 ls -l  /home
<iGnome> 我没注意过这。就没lost+found
<iGnome> 删除嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 有啥好推荐的？我很久没看片了
<iGnome> cfy: 推荐片子
<leaveboy> A
<pocoyo> iGnome: 每个文件系统都有这个目录啊。 我删了很多 就是减不了啊。原来很小 不知道什么时候变这么大。 这个大小究竟是啥意思？
<iGnome> tenzu: 。 你的dropbox里面有啥片子？
<iGnome> pocoyo: 这是不知道。没注意过。我看到lost+found是肯定删除的。
<pocoyo> iGnome: 我没问那个啊。。
<leaveboy> 刚刚想给笔记本装arch，奶奶的！cfdisk无法格式化硬盘
<leaveboy> 纠结诶
<iGnome> pocoyo: 那啥。全部目录都16k？
<iGnome> leaveboy: 想去gtk3找死？
<leaveboy> iGnome: 。。。
<leaveboy> iGnome: 我又没搞gnome
<pocoyo> iGnome: http://goo.gl/8hL9r 我就想问这个。 16k跟 36K是什么意思？
<pocoyo>  
<iGnome> 。
<leaveboy> iGnome: 我用slim
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你这网站。半天打不开。
<iGnome> leaveboy: slim丑的。
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<iGnome> pocoyo: 额。这么大
<pocoyo> iGnome: kimg.es啊。
<roylez_> tenzu: 你找片子？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 为什么。。。。
<leaveboy> ig
<leaveboy> iGnome: ,...
<iGnome> 中病都了。要不不知道。 pocoyo lol
<pocoyo> iGnome: 干啊。
<leaveboy> iGnome: 小
<iGnome> leaveboy: 直接.xinitrc算了。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 是你那个目录文件的大小吧，乱猜的。以前上课学过，忘了。格式化后默认最小的block是4k，所以如果建个新目录是4k，目录里面的子目录什么的多了，目录文件要记载的东西就多，大小就变大
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万万岁～～ 是这个情况。 可是 我删了不少东西 就是不见变小啊。。 咋回事？
<pocoyo>  
<roylez_> pocoyo: 不清楚
<lemonhall> 作为一个技术宅
 * lemonhall http://www.bilibili.us/video/av77406/index_2.html
<roylez_> pocoyo: 这个你弄那么明白干什么。知道得太多会被党带走的
 * lemonhall 这片子真是让我热血沸腾啊
<iGnome> pocoyo: 那搬移一次，估计就可以小。
<roylez_> iGnome: http://cnbeta.com/articles/139172.htm   我居然有firebug和xmarks
<eason> 原来这里不用密码，试了不少时间
<roylez_> lemonhall: 我以为你说的是“热血男儿无敌凉快”呢
<iGnome> fx在我这，只是一个测试软件。
<iGnome> 没插件啥的
<roylez_> iGnome: 您喜欢裸奔，地球人都知道
<iGnome> 光杠
<iGnome> op bs plugins
<roylez_> :)
<roylez_> 是男人就喜欢plugin
<iGnome> 那是女人吧
<roylez_> 您牛
<iGnome> 推荐片子吧。 roylez_
<iGnome> 无聊？试试我的新脚本吧
<roylez_> 最近一直在看ppstream，没看新片
<roylez_> 不干，我的程序快完成了
<iGnome> 组合主席踏入现代社会
<iGnome> 祝贺
<iGnome> 我也去看pps去？找找
<eason> bye!
<iGnome> 居然菜单都没
<wujie> gnome3明天有可能发布
<roylez_> tenzu: 出来
<roylez_> tenzu: firefox 4的同步功能用过没？
<lemonhall> iGnome: ..................
<lemonhall> iGnome: 是女人就喜欢插件？
<lemonhall> iGnome: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 还真用过
<roylez_> tenzu: 现在靠谱吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: xmarks让启动变慢，已经上榜了
<leaveboy> iGnome: tmw还是不太习惯
<tenzu> roylez_: 还凑合，我也在考虑要不要干掉xmarks
<roylez_> tenzu: ok
<roylez_> tenzu: 能给bookmark加tag吧
<Cherrot> 我一直用 firefox sync
<tenzu> roylez_: 我只是分了组
<roylez_> tenzu: 太高级了，居然用key
<pocoyo> tenzu: 干了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯，换了新机器还得复制key
<tenzu> pocoyo: 啥？
<pocoyo> tenzu: xmarks
<pocoyo> tenzu: key保存到gmail里
<tenzu> pocoyo: 其实我更喜欢chrome的google sync
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 我也一样
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 保存在GMAIL里
<tenzu> live.com里有备份
<lemonhall> ED不在
<lemonhall> 有人喜欢看美漫么？
<tenzu> ED = erection disable？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没用过。
<roylez_> tenzu: xmarks is gone...
<tenzu> pocoyo: 还凑合，不过我受不了chrome的鼠标手势
<tenzu> roylez_: 好吧，我也去干掉它
<roylez_> tenzu: 上海人说
<lemonhall> http://www.bilibili.us/video/av34161/
<lemonhall> 复仇者
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 和老婆吵架后，老婆闷声去烧开水了。过了一会我觉得很渴，想问她水开了没有，随口一句：“还没滚啊？！”……老婆听了，一气之下离家出走。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> pocoyo: ...................
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 你是人机结合是吧
<Stifler> lemonhall: 他是BOT吧。。。
<reiv> 人机合体...
<roylez_> 人鸡合一
<tenzu> 人鸡合一
<tenzu> 最近ssh连远程shell越来越慢了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.min.us/imQ2xE.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.min.us/imMfJm.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 您入墙了？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imm.io/4KSt.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 我倒是想早点入墙
<roylez_> tenzu: 真是围城阿
<Stifler> roylez_: 好图啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 那可不。主要是孤身一个人在外面太寂寞，你懂的
<lemonhall> roylez: ........................
<wujie> 和老外讲话真伤感，还好有“有道”
<pocoyo> roylez_: 刚才我的 .mozilla里的cache 居然有 1.2G 吓死我了。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席你也蛋疼了。。。。
<Stifler> 还是手语好用
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你干嘛了，打开了一堆黄图？
<pocoyo> roylez: 同干嘛啊。
<tenzu> 看H图不至于那么大吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我手动删了。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我这两天也就看了看故事片儿神断狄胖胖4
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://i.imgur.com/uPC6O.png
<roylez_> pocoyo: 看看人家办公室养的宠物
<pocoyo> roylez_: 北极熊？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 棕熊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/qrsw4.png  作业写不完，这么干
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/E3afi.jpg
<Stifler> 好悠闲...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我的项目直接申请delay的，我接手之前已经delay快2年了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 好办法。
<Stifler> 和我国的delay一样不？
<tenzu> Stifler: 应该一样吧。只不过甲方老板从一个和蔼大叔变成了更年期妇女，从此大家日子都不好过了
<Stifler> tenzu: - -!
<tenzu> Stifler: 你对付中年妇女有招数么？
<Stifler> tenzu: 跟她聊儿子上学啊，老公喜欢吃啥菜啊之类的共同话题呗
<lemonhall> Stifler: .............
<lemonhall> Stifler: +1
<Stifler> lemonhall: 有效啊
<tenzu> Stifler: 人家好歹也算高级政府官员。。。
<Stifler> tenzu: 那就直接推倒
<lemonhall> Stifler: +2
<Stifler> lemonhall: - -
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我来了
<tenzu> Stifler: 她还真有几分姿色，你上吧
 * Stifler 对更年期妇女使用了春宫之术，力量+1
<tenzu> 后宫之术能加多少？
<Stifler> tenzu: 那会直接被秒
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在蛋疼的看美国英雄
<edison0354> lemonhall: marvel还是DC？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 今天清明，你就不要去了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 复仇者
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那是marvel的，漫画？
<leaveboy> cleanup
<Stifler> ubuntu似乎比arch肉点
<tenzu> Stifler: alternate版会好些吧，我没试过
<Stifler> tenzu: 我装的就是alternate版
<ofan> Stifler: 肉大发了
<Stifler> ofan: ^_^
<leaveboy> 厚实！
<tenzu> Stifler: 那你用洗发水吧
<tenzu> Stifler: 反正我没了yaourt就活不下去
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av34463/
<Stifler> tenzu: 感觉yaourt,pacman,apt都差不多
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我去找其他妹子也好，哎~~~结婚是人生大事啊。。。。好烦
<tenzu> Stifler: yaourt好使，尤其是对我这种不会编译的选手来说
<jiejie> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<jiejie> Tue Apr  5 14:57:15 2011 Note: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tap0: Device or resource busy (errno=16)
<jiejie> Tue Apr  5 14:57:15 2011 Note: Attempting fallback to kernel 2.2 TUN/TAP interface
<jiejie> Tue Apr  5 14:57:15 2011 Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/tap0: No such file or directory (errno=2)
<jiejie> Tue Apr  5 14:57:15 2011 Exiting
<^k^> jiejie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av77448/
<Stifler> tenzu: 能编则编，不能则等别人发包，:-)
<caleb-> http://code.google.com/p/codeslayer/wiki/CodeSlayer # GTK+ based lightweight IDE
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我晕，你竟然看这个……日本人现在出marvel系列已经出疯了，4月新番有X战警，前几天是有蜘蛛侠还啥来者
<jiejie> -。-！没人搞tap的么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，这是美国动画？
<tenzu> Stifler: 前两天遇到个麻烦，要装gsview，yaourt了以后ftp没响应。可是我却从官方网站上下到了源码
<tenzu> Stifler: 这让小生情何以堪啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额？在哪里，好看么？我看他们弹幕上再说比日本的好看，画风。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 日本那个不能看啊……
<jiejie> 尴尬列。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<Stifler> tenzu: 自己试着编译吧，我每回都碰运气的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 无意义，就是一个gtksourceview+notebook+无数自定义的东西吧。。。GNOME下拼一个这种IDE太多了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 虽然美国漫画的画风我也不能接受……但是好歹比日本人画美漫好……
<tenzu> Stifler: 官方也没个教程神马的
<caleb-> lemonhall: 这个还不错的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人家不是有自己的IDE了？
<Stifler> 我喜欢马达假死家的企鹅
<caleb-> lemonhall: 有影片可以看，不过在墙外
<lemonhall> caleb-: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgtksourceview2.0-dev
<Stifler> tenzu: google呢？
<edison0354> Stifler: 我1，2季都有收
<lemonhall> edison0354: 果然。。。。。是sourceview2.0
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不懂，不懂
<lemonhall> caleb-: 果然是2.0的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我正在等3.0的
<Stifler> edison0354: 我喜欢老大,hoho
<caleb-> lemonhall: gtksourceview 跟 gtk 基本 widget 差不多了
<tenzu> Stifler: 暂时没时间详细研究，还好有gv先用着
<caleb-> lemonhall: issues 有人贴 gtk3 patch 了
<Stifler> tenzu: 你用来打印PDF么？
<caleb-> lemonhall: gtk3 + gtksourceview3
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩啊恩啊恩啊
<tenzu> Stifler: 我想转存为图片
<Stifler> tenzu: 哦
 * edison0354 不过美国和日本的动画再烂也比中国的强几百倍……
 * caleb- 对 gtksourceview 唯一不满是依赖 libxml
<tenzu> Stifler: gsview可以直接另存为，gv和ggv只能看
<Stifler> tenzu: 哦，我以前只用过它的PDF功能
<Stifler> tenzu: 你的头像是哪个mm?
<tenzu> Stifler: 无名素人
<tenzu> Stifler: 装了个moonshiner，齐活
<Stifler> tenzu: 什么东东
<iGnome> 这dconf以后，怎么得了哦。罗嗦很多啊。都bin配置。
<iGnome> 疼猪。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av76718/
<tenzu> Stifler: ps转pdf的东西，带gui，够用了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 画的还可以，就是日语太瞎狗耳了……
<Stifler> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> iGnome: dconf神马东西？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你又在折腾啥啊？
<caleb-> iGnome: bin配置 是啥？(我没用过 dconf)
<caleb-> dconf-- gsetting--
<iGnome> 就是在那.~/.config/dconf/user
<iGnome> 我还准备一步到位，发现操作根据困难。没接口。除开dconf-edit
<iGnome> 一步到位，吞并kde。全上GIO Gsettings。 lol
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我擦。。。雷神。。。这个英雄为何算做美国英雄
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那是啥……北欧英雄？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔，我去吃点东西
<Stifler> 炒面好吃
<Loongjiang> edison0354:
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ……
<wujie> 我是棱镜
<netsnail> 如何把kernel从2.6.36.37.1 通过打补丁升级到2.6.38.2？
<caleb-> netsnail: 所有补丁都是从 base 开始
<caleb-> netsnail: 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38 -> 2.6.39 这样打补丁
<lemonhall> netsnail: 直接编译2.6.38.2然后装上去不行么？
<netsnail> patch -R -p1 2.6.36.37.1
<netsnail> path -p1 2.6.38
<netsnail> patch -p1 2.6.38.2
<caleb-> netsnail: 小版本则是 2.6.37 -> 2.6.37.1
<netsnail> 我这样对吗？
<caleb-> netsnail: 小版本则是 2.6.37 -> 2.6.37.2 <- 全都从 base 开始打
<netsnail> 出错了，不知道怎么回事
<caleb-> patch -p1 < 2.6.38.2
<caleb-> 之能打在 2.6.38 上，不能打在 2.6.38.1
<caleb-> s/之/只
<netsnail> caleb-: ok
<lemonhall> caleb-: 打补丁干什么的？自从有了GIT之后我不明白为何还要打补丁
<caleb-> lemonhall: 没明白你想问啥
<netsnail> lemonhall: 对了，好主意
<qinglingquan> wget 拒绝接受的多个扩展名类型怎么表示？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不是，我不太明白，内核这种东西下载下来也就70M。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 一个补丁才 28K
<lemonhall> caleb-: 反正怎么都是编译，编译好38.2的内核然后装上去就OK了，打补丁的意义是为了少编译一些东西？
<caleb-> 为毛每次都要下 70M? 浪费时间
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 也有道理。。。。。现在70M也就是个几分钟的事情，所以我就忽略掉了
<quanru> 安装完.run驱动后怎么 开机屏幕会偏移
<Loongjiang> edison0354: KAO，emacs可以编辑图片，狂赚了
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不用，哦耶
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang:用什么扩展编辑？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: ..............
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 直接支持还是加载的其他.el文件？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan:直接 支持
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 哦，什么模式？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 不晓得，直接”emacs 图片“
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 我用的23.1.1没试过有没有
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 贴个图看看。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你＝下
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, ok
<lemonhall> ........................
<lemonhall> Emacs闲得蛋疼
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av77717/#
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我忘了，还有你在。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av74650/
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: http://imagebin.org/146688
<lemonhall> edison0354: 蛋疼之王
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 看吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 这。。有什么意义。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 能编辑啥恩？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 这个只是能查看吧。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 文本编译器唉，不止吧
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 我知道eimp.el有简单的编辑功能。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 那我后知后觉了
<Stifler> vim党报道
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 不过能查看就一定能编辑吧
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 要不怎算是编辑器呢
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, Major mode for image files.
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, to toggle between display as an image and display as text.
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, gnu emacs 默认支持的显示图片功能.
<xnccm_> 硬盘无法识别
<xnccm_> 怎么办
<xnccm_> 台式机的
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 不知道我用它打开声音文件和视频文件是不是也可以听和看呢
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 应该是no.
<Stifler> letmego
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 音频我一般是emms，视频直接dired mode调用mplayer
<Loongjiang> 我就听听音乐，自带的mpg123和mplayer都能用
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你是说dered mode 可以看视频？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 不用emacs时我都是urxvt+mocp
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, dired mode是emacs的文件管理器
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 怎么用呢
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 哪个的怎么用？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 怎么调用文件管理器呢，m-x没有
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: C-x d
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 你怎么编辑图片？
<cfy> 哦?!
<cfy> 到处都是emacser....
<qinglingquan> hehe
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 不是吧，错了吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我发现 你在dired mode下删除大的文件的时候 反应超慢啊。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 用不来。。
<cfy> pocoyo: strace跟下.
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 看到了
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥？
<qinglingquan> pocoyo, 多大的文件？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: G
<pocoyo> 级。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo, 没试过。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: google图片太过隐了
<cfy> pocoyo: strace -p pid看下在干啥.看emacs.你不是说慢么.
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你进到dired-mode 后shift+1就可以调用外部命令看视频，设置后缀名后很方便的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我没那么蛋疼。就是删大文件的时候 比较慢。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 哦
<cfy> pocoyo: ....怎么蛋疼了....
<pocoyo> cfy: 还得 strace 。 他不就是在删文件么。
<iGnome>    fde35bf..6f2926b  master -> master
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这也没这个命令啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, google图片怎么过瘾了？
<MaskRay> 各路高人 dired 下的操作能 C-h l 后给我看吗？
<iGnome> aBiNg: 额。那啥库呢。zoom的
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你应该比我明白
<DaBao> 华尔街日报：Google在华业务不断瘦身
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 真不明白
<cfy> MaskRay: Display last 300 input keystrokes....
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 看完得骂一句
<pocoyo> MaskRay: Display last 300 input keystrokes. 这个？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你想看啥?
<aBiNg> iGnome: 直接下 v0.4 吧 XD
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, ？
<iGnome> aBiNg: 这又啥了
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 我比较愚钝...
<aBiNg> 把内核升了下，加了些东东，出了 0.4。 iGnome
<pocoyo> MaskRay: C-x C-f C-j C-x b RET C-x b RETg g g g s C-x b RET C-x b <return> C-h l C-x o M-h C-g C-x o C-h k C-h l C-x o C-n C-n C-n C-n C-n C-nC-n C-@ C-e M-w C-x b RET m a <tab> C-y SPC 这 个 ？<return>
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 好吧，我贴个emacs调用mplayer给你看.wait
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 狗日的百度
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 恩，多谢
<qinglingquan> wait
<Stifler> strace -p term死了...
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 谷歌美女
<iGnome> aBiNg: 那又折腾。那不行了。
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你也ctrl到死了？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 暂时还死不了 我觉着我命比较硬。
<iGnome> 小手指会断的。
<iGnome> 直接影响小弟弟
<iGnome> lol
 * pocoyo 要了也没用啊。 算了 走了 扫墓去。
<aBiNg> iGnome: 二分钟就搞定了，你太懒了啊，不像以前的
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 嗯，想知道 dired 大神们是怎么用的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 去吧
<iGnome> aBiNg: 不是这，是会被骂的
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 怎么现在才去？
<iGnome> 上次就没sense了。还搞。就麻烦了。 aBiNg
<aBiNg> iGnome: 你就这点出息啊。LOL
<Stifler> chi fan qu
<LeaoX> 帮助文档打不开  该怎么办
<aBiNg> 说有高仿的 sense，你没试试？ iGnome
<iGnome> aBiNg: 稳定第一。
<iGnome> 没。安装了一个moji天气
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, http://imagebin.org/146689
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, http://imagebin.org/146690
<aBiNg> 国产的 apk 很少用。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 好
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 直接抓图视频内容截取不下来。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 恩？？？
<aBiNg> iGnome: 我觉得 AOSP 最稳定了，神马 sensor,htc，都浮.
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 想知道那个dired mode怎么整来的
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 我就没呢
<iGnome> aBiNg: 反正G4就那么大屏幕。暂时这样。
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, C-x d
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: C－x d 最多打开一个目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目录
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 刚才有哥们说了阿
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 我看了
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 就是用emacs文件管理器调用外部命令
<aBiNg> iGnome: 啥时候给寄来 G7 耍耍啊 XD
<iGnome> 那个才不动。保留
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 有视频文件打开就行了么？？
<aBiNg> 当时不知道，现在觉着 QVGA 很悲剧啊。 iGnome
<iGnome> 当时就只能高徳
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 第一张图是我设置扩展名后按shift+1,mini buffer有提示，回车就可以了
<Loongjiang> 哦
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 如果没设置扩展名会让你输入要调用的外部命令
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 天，我死了算了，
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 怎么了？：）
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 我的都没，可能要配置吗
<aBiNg> iGnome: 誋了说，再次更新不需要格式化的
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, dired-mode默认就有，如果想用的顺手就按自己习惯配置一下。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 我按了C-x d 在minibuffer里只提示"Dired (directory):~"
<xiangfu> how to dump a  all 0xff file?
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 那是文件好不好
<cfy> xiangfu: dump?
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你输入路径不就行了。也可以把你视频的目录单独设置一下目录，绑定到快捷键直接打开。
<cfy> xiangfu: do you mean to create a file content 0xff?
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 多麻烦啊
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 那dired-mode你可以不用了。
<edison0354> ofan: 看过肯普法没？
<ofan> edison0354: 没....
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你在emacs里编辑文件进行目录跳转你怎么办？
<edison0354> ofan: 极品狗血的剧情……
<blueghost> ubuntu 有什么新闻 吗
<edison0354> ofan: 自己被自己NTR
<xiangfu> cfy: yes.
<ofan> edison0354: 不爱看这种的,男变女女变男....
<edison0354> ofan: 然后自己是自己喜欢的人的情敌……
<edison0354> ofan: 无比狗血啊……
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: cd 啊
<blueghost> google 这几天 关于 ubuntu 的新闻 就 这么些 啊
<cfy> xiangfu: what's it's size?
<ofan> edison0354: 我还是喜欢正常点的
<xiangfu> 24MB
<blueghost> ubuntu 有什么新闻 吗
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, emacs中?
<edison0354> ofan: 看dog days吧，无比的治愈
<ofan> edison0354: 不看....
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 偶尔
<edison0354> ofan: 很治愈的，无比的萌
<ofan> edison0354: 重口味..
<edison0354> ofan: 重毛，你自己看去
<cfy> xiangfu: yes $(echo -n '\xff')|tr -d '\n'
<cfy> xiangfu: i think it is fast enough for 24MB
<cfy> xiangfu: yes $(echo -n '\xff')|tr -d '\n' |dd count=$((24*1024*2))
<xiangfu> cfy: thanks.
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你设置一下也就好使了。也不是非得你去输入路径。
<blueghost> ubuntu 有什么新闻 吗
<blueghost> google 这几天 关于 ubuntu 的新闻 就 这么些 啊
 * Loongjiang 表示十分迷惑
 * Loongjiang 掉进一大堆文件里
<DaBao> 全球黑客大賽的最新情況是啥？只知道第一、二天的
 * Loongjiang 掉进一大堆命令提示里
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你先看看dired-mode的帮助文档吧，熟悉熟悉。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 恩，在看
<Big_bear> 一台4核CPU,4G内存的PC机器可以用来当做IP-MAC的验证服务器吗？
<Big_bear> 在一个有200台主机的网络里面
<xxc> 多线程程序debug时正常,一运行一会就退出..请问这可能是什么造成的?
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 你用过el-get扩展没？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 当然
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 没有
<Loongjiang> 那些el文件不是扩展么
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 自己管理挺麻烦的。
<cfy> MaskRay: xiangfu: perl立功了...
<cfy> MaskRay: xiangfu perl -e 'print "".(pack "c",0xff)x(shift)x1024x1024' 24 这个太快了...
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 哦，你交给它管理
<cfy> MaskRay: xiangfu 250MB/s..... yes+tr+dd区区30MB/s
<cfy> MaskRay: xiangfu: perl怎么这么快...
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 我没试。每次升级扩展文件的时候不是麻烦嘛，用它能方便点。所以问问有没有用过的，有什么感受。
<cfy> xiangfu: 这才是你要的!!!  perl -e 'print "".(pack "c",hex shift)x(eval shift)' 0xff '24*1024*1024'
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 哦，扩展文件也升级啊，我以为都是自个写的呢
<cfy> xiangfu: 第一个是16进制表示.第二个参数是大小.要用''括起来
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, http://emacser.com/el-get.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNU Emacs的终极扩展管理工具 — el-get | Emacs中文网
<qinglingquan> 看看介绍
<xiangfu> cfy: thanks.
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 多谢指点
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 我也是在这问别人感受嘛：）
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8230/a-fast-way-to-repeat-output-a-7bit-charhere-the-char-is-0xffand-the-times-is-2410241024
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 这样太慢了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 你来个更快的.
<cfy> MaskRay: yes+tr+dd才30MB/s....
<cfy> MaskRay: perl可是240MB/s啊...
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: mpg123.el的文档是用日文写的，
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么这么快。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 快吧....不要小看perl.....
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa: 有空帮我顶下 http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8230/a-fast-way-to-repeat-output-a-7bit-charhere-the-char-is-0xffand-the-times-is-2410241024
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么看速度的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用pv
<roylez_> cfy: 你commandlinefu入邪了
<MaskRay> cfy: 完整脚本？
<cfy> roylez_: 突然想起来了...
<cfy> MaskRay: perl |pv > /dev/null
<roylez_> cfy: TL;DR
<cfy> roylez_: 这啥?
<myke2> MaskRay: 已知点集, 能在线询问O(logn)询问矩形内部点数?
<roylez_> cfy: too long; didn't read
<cfy> roylez_: 就是产生一个字符.给定大小
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 哦，我没有用那个扩展。可能是日本人写的。
<cfy> roylez_: 我表达不出来了...
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 没用扩展？那你怎么调用的
<myke2> MaskRay: 平面的
<cfy> MaskRay: roylez_: MeaCulpa: perl -e 'print "".(pack "c",hex shift)x(eval shift)' 0xff '24*1024*1024' |pv > /dev/null
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 那个扩展我没有用。
<MaskRay> cfy: yes $(echo -n '\xff')|tr '\n' '\xff' 快了点
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 看来偶真的是菜鸟，root敢死队员
<myke2> cfy: static function 在 C 中 什么时候引入的? K&R?
<myke2> MaskRay: SHTSC的题目, 不知道什么时候的
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 如果播放视频是不需要的.
<leaveboy> myke2: 本文件内有效
<cfy> MaskRay: 自卑了...
<cfy> MaskRay: tr '\x00' '\xff' < /dev/zero|pv > /dev/null
<myke2> leaveboy: bot?
<cfy> MaskRay: yes太慢了....
<leaveboy> myke2: x
<cfy> myke2: dont know
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 算了不研究了，mplayer多简单
<MaskRay> cfy: 用错了。。tr 不能 \xff 的
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 呵呵，也是，emacs就是调用了mplayer一下。
<blueghost> 谁用过 派克 钢笔的
<cfy> blueghost: me...
<blueghost> 派克 钢笔 会不会 国内 的 英雄 钢笔 那样， 入第二次 墨水 就漏 墨 的
<myke2> cfy: int somevar[static 5]还是什么的我见过, 不知道什么意思
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang, 自己用的着的就看看，没必要的功能没必要折腾。
<leaveboy> blueghost: 。。。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 楼上 说的有理
<xxc> 多线程程序debug时正常,一运行一会就退出..请问这可能是什么造成的?
<cfy> myke2: 在数组里?!
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了，我看看 haskell 的
<blueghost> cfy:) 我 刚 买了一个 英雄 牌 钢笔。 本来 就 怕买 国内品牌 的。 已经 很多支 钢笔 是这样 了。
<blueghost> cfy:) 但 派克 的又 太贵了
<cfy> blueghost: 我忘了.高中用的....
<myke2> blueghost: 还有派克墨水呢
<cfy> blueghost: 不摔的话,可以用很久啊.钢笔啊.
<cfy> blueghost: 对啊.你买派克钢笔.肯定派克墨水吧...
<leaveboy> blueghost: 你的空格还真多
<blueghost> cfy:) 哦， 我刚买 的英雄钢笔， 89 块。第二次 入墨水，就开始要漏墨 的 迹象了
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 习惯了
<myke2> blueghost: 平摊代价肯定比水笔小
<cfy> blueghost: 派克的质量不错应该不会吧
<cfy> myke2: 问题是谁还写字啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 我买的是 英雄 牌的。
<blueghost> cfy:) 我啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 派克 太贵 了。
<myke2> blueghost: 什么叫做漏墨?
<blueghost> myke2:) 笔尖 漏墨 啊。
<blueghost> myke2:) 一滴一滴 的
<maya> 好久没用钢笔了呀。。。。
<maya> 感觉应该不错。。。。
<myke2> blueghost: 写字的时候?
<leaveboy> 直接触摸好啦
<blueghost> myke2:) 现在我的新钢笔 还不这样。 但有点 迹象 了。
<myke2> blueghost: 我也是英雄的, 怎么没见这现象?
<blueghost> myke2:) 以前 几只 钢笔， 厉害的 甚至不写字， 笔尖 向下， 都会 滴墨
<blueghost> myke2:) 你 运气好吧
<myke2> blueghost: 好像还是很早的产物
<cfy> MaskRay: xiangfu: tr '\0' '\377' < /dev/zero|dd count=$((24000*1024*2)) |pv > /dev/null
<cfy> maya: xiangfu i thinks this is a better way
<caleb-> 这年头为毛要买钢笔？
<blueghost> myke2:) 貌似 越 早以前 的钢笔 都很少 这种现象。 越来质量越差了
<caleb-> 装逼？
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我 装刁 可以吗
<cfy> blueghost: 派克绝对不会
 * caleb- 签单都用服务员的笔 XD
<maya> cfy: maya: xiangfu i thinks this is a better way   啥意思？
<MaskRay> cfy: 比 Perl 的快？
<myke2> blueghost: 记得以前从十万个为什么看到说漏墨是因为气压
<iGnome> 男服务员？
<cfy> MaskRay: 比perl省内存....你试试超过24M....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我直接内存不够...
<iGnome> cfy: 你又搞学术？
<blueghost> myke2:) 以前 的钢笔， 不是不会 滴墨， 但很少。 就是 会刮纸。 现在 的笔越来越多 这种现象了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得这是个更好的方法
<blueghost> cfy:) 本来 想买 派克 的。 太贵了， 所以 没买， 换了 个 英雄 的
<iGnome> nnnd alipay一个充值，搞了3天。
<cfy> iGnome: 输出一个nMB大小的只有0xff的内容的,你想想
<xiangfu> cfy: what is the size is '0x12E0000'
<lwf808> 买十几元一支的，多买几只，好过买支贵的后悔
<xiangfu> cfy: don't under your command. tr pv ... :)
<iGnome> cfy: 没劲搞这吧
<cfy> xiangfu: 这里under是啥意思?
<cfy> xiangfu: tr '\0' '\377' < /dev/zero|dd count=$((24000*1024*2))
<MaskRay> cfy: 比 Perl 快，因为经过了 dd 一层管道，所以慢了
<cfy> xiangfu: 然后重定向吧.
<cfy> MaskRay: perl很耗内存.....
<xiangfu> understand.
<iGnome> 不泄漏就行嘛。 cfy
<cfy> MaskRay: 24MB,perl在输出前用了481Mb内存..
<xiangfu> cfy: what is \377 ?
<leaveboy> iGnome: 不遗漏
<cfy> xiangfu: the oct number of \0xff
<MaskRay> xiangfu:  \NNN   character with octal value NNN (1 to 3 octal digits)
<MaskRay> xiangfu: man tr
<iGnome> ytes) from 116.235.0.155:11851 to 192.168.1.103:60442 on eth0       │
<iGnome> │ UDP (1104 bytes) from 19
<xiangfu> translate \0 to \377 :)
<cfy> iGnome: 哪有那么大内存生成更大文件...
<cfy> xiangfu: yes
<iGnome> nnnd 这啥哦。无数udp包
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽在开bt...
<iGnome> 上海市电信(宝山区)
<iGnome> 这。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。。
<leaveboy> 今天都在加班？
 * leaveboy 今天各位都在加班？
<cfy> leaveboy: 没错加班复习....
<leaveboy> cfy: 有什么好复习的
<cfy> xiangfu: don't use the perl script i give you
<iGnome> 这谁，宝山的
<cfy> xiangfu: it use too many memory....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你宝山的不?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不是
<cfy> iGnome: 机房吧.
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你要来？
<leaveboy> sleep
<leaveboy> ls
<iGnome> 不至于一直发udp
<cfy> qq?
<leaveboy> 说明在看视频
<leaveboy> 或者局域网传东西
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 疼疼好～
<iGnome> 怎么可能
<cfy> anticlockwise: 弯弯好
<iGnome> 我要掐死宝山的
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽在偷偷得看呢.
<anticlockwise> cfy: 好～还在准备ACM吗？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不了.准备考试.转校的.
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽好.
<anticlockwise> cfy: 转校？
<leaveboy> 被开除了
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯,转校.这样近,而且学校好...
<cfy> leaveboy: 怎么会.....
<blueghost> 谁对 php 比较理解的
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩～加油～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 谢谢
<blueghost> php 是否 可以 发邮件
<cfy> blueghost: 可以吧.我想.这个简单的.
<blueghost> php 默认 的。 就是 不需要 额外 的 模块。
<cfy> blueghost: 实在不行你调用perl脚本...
<blueghost> cfy:) 哦。
<blueghost> cfy:) 因为我的 空间 是免费空间。 即是说 有很多 不能 受自己 控制， 所以 最好 是 php 基本版本 带有 的功能。
<blueghost> cfy:) perl 貌似 我的 空间 也不支持
<cfy> blueghost: 哦:)
<blueghost> cfy:)
<cfy> blueghost: 呵呵.我用perl嘛,其他我也不会.
<blueghost> cfy:)
<blueghost> 谁还知道 呢
<blueghost> php 是否有 发email 的。 最好不依赖 额外 模块 的
<blueghost> 有吗
 * leyle 有无讨论c语言的 irc频道阿？
<blueghost> leyle:) 当然有 啊
<blueghost> leyle:) 没有 就太差了。
<leyle> blueghost: 哦？说一下频道名字哈
<blueghost> leyle:) #c
<blueghost> leyle:) 就这个啊
<blueghost> leyle:) 中文 的 倒难说， 英文的肯定有
<leyle> blueghost: 汗，不能加入#c，必须被邀请
<leyle> [473] leyle #c Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<blueghost> leyle:) 我进入了啊
<blueghost> leyle:) /join ##c
<blueghost> 这个看看
<blueghost> leyle:) 或者 注册你的昵称，并登陆 看看。 至少我是进去了
<micheal> 请问，在perl里怎么只输出匹配结果，而不是输出结果所在的行？
<leyle> blueghost: 我就是输入 /join #c 但是 提示说要 被邀请
<blueghost> leyle:) 不过 我 进去的是 ##c 。不知道为什么， /join #c 自动转到 ##c
<cfy> micheal: print $&
<blueghost> leyle:) /join ##c
<leyle>  [频道] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<blueghost> leyle:) 这个 ##c
<cfy> leyle: 你啥问题呢?
<cfy> leyle: 这里用C的很多的.
<blueghost> leyle:) 要不 你注册 昵称， 并 登陆。
<micheal> cfy: 谢谢，搞定。
<blueghost> leyle:) 我 是进入 了。 没要 邀请。 可能你的昵称 不是注册 的昵称
<leyle> blueghost: 我这个昵称是注册了的
<cfy> micheal: 那是最慢的...我建议你两边加个括号.然后print $1
<blueghost> leyle:) 那为什么呢
<blueghost> leyle:) 我进去了。 你却被要求要 邀请
<leyle> cfy: 我自学了一下c，现在学不进去了，想晓得这个可以拿来做些啥子
<cfy> micheal: 你要是在生产代码里用$&,估计要被说的.有效率问题.
<blueghost> leyle:) 你去 ##c
<blueghost> leyle:) 你去 ##c
<cfy> leyle: 这个问题你要去#c问?
<leyle> blueghost: 哦？我再试一下
<leyle> cfy: 难道不是？
<blueghost> leyle:) 去 #c 会 Forwarding to another channel
<cfy> leyle: 这里就行咯.
<blueghost> leyle:) 去到 ##c
<cfy> leyle: perl的解释器就是C写的.
<anticlockwise> leyle: 没有问题，不过你的昵称必须是要注册的
<blueghost> 你直接 去 ##c 看看
<leyle> blueghost: 我再试一下
<leyle> cfy: 汗，那个太高级了，我还是个newbie
<blueghost> c++ 也是 ##c++
<cfy> leyle: 低级的?
<cfy> leyle: 一般没有吧.有其现在都脚本语言了.方便的一个脚本语言搞定.
<cfy> leyle: awk,C写的.
<blueghost> 貌似 这个 freenode ， ##开头 的chanel 都有 特别的意义
<cfy> leyle: coreutils包里的软件都是C写的.
<leyle> blueghost: 恩，进去了，
<blueghost> leyle:)
<leyle> cfy: 哦？有无不要那么高级的，听都没听过，coreutiles
<cfy> leyle: 一个包啊.rm啥的.
<leyle> cfy: 哦，就是说很多人看源码都是看的这个包？
<cfy> leyle: ls啥的.都是coreutiles包里的.
<blueghost> leyle:) 去哪 就 /join #哪 . 明白吗， 只要是比较普遍 的， 都可以去到
<cfy> leyle: 那我不知道.
<blueghost> 如 #linux
<blueghost> #ubuntu
<blueghost> #perl
<cfy> #scheme
<cfy> #lisp
<leyle> blueghost: 哦，明白了，谢谢了哈
<blueghost> ##linux
<cfy> 不要在#lisp里问scheme问题
<blueghost> cfy:) .....
<leyle> cfy: …………
<cfy> lisp貌似只是common lisp
<leyle> cfy: 还在酝酿
<blueghost> 那里 的人 可能大多 在西方
<leyle> 汗，三个蛋疼娃
<leyle> ：）
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 会不会被骂
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell Data.ByteString.Char 达到 1e+03MB/s 了
 * leyle 煮饭去
<cfy> MaskRay: 开玩笑吧........
<MaskRay> cfy:   24MB 0:00:00 [1e+03MB/s] [ <=>
<blueghost> cfy:) 他说什么呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 大点试试.搞个几个G
<blueghost> 在 ##c
<cfy> blueghost: 我查查词典..
<blueghost> cfy:) 被 中国人 侵略了？？？？
<xwx> ubuntu下用什么下载软件？
<MaskRay> cfy: 2.34GB 0:00:02 [1.08GB/s] [     <=>
<cfy> MaskRay: 给全部代码.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我哭了.....
<blueghost> cfy:) 长城倒了????
<MaskRay> cfy: 编译的，要两行，我看看怎么在命令行用
<cfy> MaskRay: 真是快啊....
<Stifler> 昨天悲剧的把BB8700丢了，哭啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 我看不懂英文
<cfy> blueghost: 在说GFW...
<cfy> blueghost: 一个人说这样很耗.可以让我们变傻..
<cfy> blueghost: 一个人说这样很好.可以让我们变傻..
<xwx> 。。。
<xwx> ubuntu下用什么下载工具？
<cfy> xwx: wget,axel
<cfy> blueghost: 还有个说fackbook应该被所有地方阻挡
<myke2> xwx:
<myke2> xwx: aria2
<Stifler> 君让臣死，臣facebook
<myke2> cfy: 太好玩了, 哪里?
<cfy> myke2: ##c.....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你为什么不懂英文？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 太奇怪了
<myke2> cfy: 他加入要注册freenode帐号的?
<cfy> blueghost: 看来大家对自己国家印象都不好?那个wulf是德国人...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么奇怪的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 程序员很少有不懂英文的啊
<edison0354> yunfan: 昨天阿容来帝都了
<edison0354> yunfan: 你也不表示表示
<yunfan> edison0354: 又来了？
<yunfan> edison0354: 我不知道
<edison0354> yunfan: 又……
<edison0354> yunfan: 谁让你昨天不在线
<yunfan> edison0354: 昨天去lerosua那吃饭了
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<yunfan> edison0354: 难道不是又？
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc -e "mapM_ Data.ByteString.Char8.putStr (Prelude.replicate 2400 (Data.ByteString.Char8.replicate (1024*1024) '\255'))" | pv > /dev/null
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道怎么加载模块，所以就这么长了。。
<blueghost> cfy:) 我走了。 不懂英文，在那会被骂的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只懂 编程的英语
<cfy> MaskRay: 犀利......
<yunfan> 这三天都没写代码 真实可耻阿
<blueghost> cfy:) 那里都说 什么的。 都是 对 中国印象 不好???
<cfy> blueghost: 没有啊?开玩笑吧
<cfy> blueghost: 我说中国的东西都很傻stpuid.但是不simple
<caleb-> leyle: 写个 gtk 软件吧，很简单的
<blueghost> 你说的啊。 <cfy> blueghost: 看来大家对自己国家印象都不好?那个wulf是德国人...
<cfy> blueghost: 对应 keep it simple stupid名言.
<cfy> blueghost: 然后wulf说,德国也是...
<blueghost> 哦
<reiv> MaskRay: pv是什么指令？
<cfy> blueghost: 然后我问他是哪里人.是个德国的某地吧
<cfy> reiv: 现实管道速度的.
<reiv> 2.4G的0xff ...
<blueghost> cfy:) 对 自己国家 是说 我们 中国， 还是 他们各自 的国家
<blueghost> cfy:) 我很怕 去 讲英文的频道。 被骂了几次
<yunfan> blueghost: 关键看你的问题 俄
<MaskRay> reiv: sys-apps/pv
<cfy> blueghost: 说德国
<cfy> blueghost: 不是吧....
<reiv> MaskRay: 正在emerge.
<MaskRay> reiv: 看管道状态的
<cfy> reiv: 显示管道速度.
<blueghost> cfy:) 我在 #ubuntu 说了 一两次 中文。
<MaskRay> reiv: ghc 表现很好，就是命令长了些
<cfy> blueghost: 不要说中文即可.否则他们会说去ubuntu-cn
<blueghost> cfy:) 不是 骂 什么。 是 说我在英文的地方，讲中文， 他们 看不懂。
<reiv> MaskRay: 其实是ghci吧。你那句没有编译。。。
<cfy> blueghost: 嗯.肯定啦XD
<blueghost> cfy:) 我 不是故意 的。 我 是笨。 没看 到底是什么 频道，就说。 那两次 都是以为 在 #ubuntu-cn
<reiv> blueghost: 赶紧说句sorry吧..
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在UBUNTU频道他们异常友好啊
<blueghost> reiv:) 说了 呢
<flwwater> hi
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我记得我在GNOME频道，问编译GNOME3的问题
<^k^> flwwater, 好  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有一个老外陪我找问题找了一个下午呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键是 我在那 说中文。 并且 就一大堆。 你也不是不知道，我一说就一大堆 的
 * reiv 比较自卑，不去英语频道...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 后来才知道，他是GNOME3项目组的某一位。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 当时我就泪流满面了。。。。直接见到GNOME3项目组的两个开发者过来给我解答问题。。。。真是荣幸啊
<reiv> lemonhall: gnome3怎么样？
<cfy> lemonhall: 我还见过某产品的创始人,XD
<MaskRay> reiv: 没编译吧，不过跟编译的速度差不多
<lemonhall> reiv: 可以吧，我没用过正式版的。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你太 泪浅 了吧。 不是很自然 的吗
<lemonhall> reiv: 2个月前编译的开发版本。。还行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该 项目 的频道， 都是相当于 后台服务的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧
<reiv> 主要是想了解gnome3的体验怎么样。目前用compiz几个月了，想了解一下。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 接收 意见 和 bug 的。
<lemonhall> reiv: 我觉得体验一般。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当然 会 安插 项目 的工作人员
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就相当于 后台小姐
<reiv> 从个方面了解，gnome3有很多不一样的地方。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。。我泪点浅。。关键那个老外挺耐心的，最后定位为JS引擎的一个小BUG，处理中文出错了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 收集信息 的
<lemonhall> reiv: 待会给你说吧，这个东西还是需要自己去用一下的。。。。。洗碗去
<reiv> lemonhall: 有什么推荐的liveCD吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当然 会 有耐心 啊。 你以为像 国企 的 服务小姐 吗？他们自己 的项目， 当然 会耐心 啦。 你以为 他们是为组织服务的吗。 做好 也是那么多工资， 做差也是那么多工资吗
<lemonhall> reiv: 去官网直接下载那个LIVECD吧，www.gnome3.org，对了，最好是用INTEL的集成显卡来体验
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，有时候我觉得你像个小孩子。。有时候又觉得你内心不算很阳光啊
 * MaskRay C=Data.ByteString.Char8; ghc -e "mapM_ $C.putStr \$ replicate 4800 ($C.replicate (512*1024) '\255')"
 * cfy pasted "C" at http://paste2.org/get/1345470
<cfy> MaskRay: 优化下吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是阳光 男人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是说 他们不可能不耐心的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 输入 \xff 碰到了困难。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说我那C?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果是你 自己的项目 的频道。 别人有问题， 你会有耐心吗。 任何人的任何问题， 都可能改进 项目 的。 具体到你的事情， 他们不是也是因为你而找到 那个小Bug吗？应该流泪 的是他们， 而不是你
<lemonhall> reiv: 反正我觉得GNOME-SHELL比较麻烦，切换不是很习惯，我已经习惯了10.10+COMPIZ。。。
<cfy> blueghost: 我内流了..
<lemonhall> reiv: LINUX现在在桌面上，正面说，创新很多（抄袭），反面来说，需要一颗年轻的心去适应
<MaskRay> cfy: 命令行输入 \xff
<cfy> blueghost: 有两个人发email问我的脚本问题...我内流.然后我回复一下,还问了问题....然后更加内流.人家不理我了.......
<blueghost> cfy:)
<lemonhall> cfy: ..............
<cfy> MaskRay:  $(echo -n '\xff' ) ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 人家 对你好，你就泪流满面。 而不知道 别人为你好， 就是为了他们自己 的项目。
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell这么快啊.......我内流
<lemonhall> cfy: 同内牛满面。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: linux抄袭?
 * myke2 不明真相
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，用借鉴
 * blueghost 打 得 lemonhall 皮开肉裂， lemonhall 泪流满面"你都是为了我好啊。"
<ofan> .....
 * blueghost 心想， 打你， 只是手痒
<lemonhall> myke2: 我不知道这个功能是哪个系统谁先发明的。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 借鉴谁的
<MaskRay> cfy:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365830/
<myke2> lemonhall: 什么功能
<lemonhall> myke2: 就是把窗口拖到最左边和最右边，或者最上面。。。半个屏幕
<MaskRay> 我错了，应该 memset 的
<lemonhall> myke2: 或者是全屏
<lemonhall> myke2: ED不在，他惯用MAC。。。。也许是MAC先搞出来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这样 的功能，到不如直接用 平铺式 的
<myke2> lemonhall: 这什么意思?
<myke2> blueghost: tiling +1
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 世界就是什么 一大抄
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问题在于这种东西本身就是一个有可能申请专利的东西
<MaskRay> soiamso: ghc 达到了直接 write(2) 的速度，可惜。。。 ghc -e "mapM_ Data.ByteString.Char8.putStr (Prelude.replicate 4800 (Data.ByteString.Char8.replicate (512*1024) '\255'))" | pv > /dev/null。。。吃饭去了
<lemonhall> blueghost: WIN7我是先发现的。。但是到底是谁先搞出来的就真吧不知道了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个世界大多数时间还是被非平铺式窗口管理器占据的
<MaskRay> soiamso: dump 特定字节
<myke2> lemonhall: 你觉得tiling是win7发明的?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 将 眼镜作为 显示屏 的可能性有多大。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 会重复表达，你要改为 unsafeperformIO
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 普通 的眼睛 的样子。 而不是 那种 很笨重 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 同时 可以 戴着可以看路的。 而不是封闭式 的
<lemonhall> myke2: 不是平铺式WIN7发明的，我说得是，将窗口拖到边儿上，占屏幕一半儿。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 给个图看看
<lemonhall> myke2: 还有拖到最上面，最大化。。。这个功能是谁先发明的？
<lemonhall> myke2: 我也不知道谁先发明的。。。我是现在WIN7下发现的
<caleb-> blueghost: 现在就做得到啦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在 打开的时候 影响 才会 覆盖 镜片。 而关掉， 则与 普通眼镜没两样 的
<blueghost> caleb-:) 哦
<myke2> lemonhall: 什么叫做托到最上面? 我没有这种概念
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还是不明白你的可惜是什么意思
<lemonhall> myke2: 你不可能一开始就用的是平铺式的窗口管理器吧？
<lemonhall> myke2: 总用过堆叠式的吧
<blueghost> caleb-:) 就是和 普通 眼镜 一样的。 而不是全 封闭 的。 打开 屏幕时， 影像才会 覆盖。 关了 就和普通眼睛一样
<myke2> lemonhall: 但觉得最大化好像不是win7的先例吧?
<lemonhall> myke2: 就是把某个窗口拖动到屏幕最上方，然后管理器就将这个动作理解为最大化
 * reiv xmonad很好，awesome也很好。现在用compiz配awesome的keybind.
<lemonhall> myke2: 那肯定不是，最早的X WINDOW和施乐公司的GUI就有了，这个是大家一直有的概念
<reiv> grub可以直接boot硬盘上的iso吗？
<lemonhall> reiv: 不行。。。你去搜一个小软件。。。
<Loongjiang> reiv:
<test31> grub4dos可以
<lemonhall> reiv: 可以让GRUB干这类事情，而且很方便给
<blueghost> caleb-:) 现在有吗？？ 成本怎么样？？ 为什么 不 去掉 现在 移动 设备 的 显示器。 直接用这个 眼镜代替。 显示 宽度 会 扩大， 而且 进一步 减少 电脑 的体积。
<lemonhall> reiv: GUI界面的。。。。叫啥我也忘记了，专门可以试用ISO的
<Loongjiang> reiv: grub 可以引导img文件
<blueghost> caleb-:) 为什么还见不到 这样 的移动设备。 是 这个技术 还不成熟。 还是成本还降不下来
<lemonhall> reiv: wowubuntu.com里面最近推荐来着
<cfy> MaskRay: 内流
<reiv> 算了，烧到u盘吧。最开始是想用vbox的，后来觉得gnome3应该有显卡需求，然后就觉得麻烦了...
<myke2> lemonhall: 没用过, 不懂
 * cfy pasted "c" at http://paste2.org/get/1345490
<cfy> MaskRay: 看上面...memset的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 比haskell稍微快点...
<myke2> cfy: 人家说去吃饭了
<lemonhall> myke2: 我晕，你到底用过哪些操作系统啊
<myke2> cfy: ......
<cfy> myke2: 吃好饭看么...
<myke2> cfy: 我怎么觉得我离开回来之后看起来很困难
<cfy> myke2: 那我再说次好了....
<myke2> lemonhall: 没用过你说的那种功能
<cfy> myke2: 我用lisp要内流了...
<blueghost> caleb-:) 同时 不挡住 视线。 在不使用 时 可以不必 把它摘下来， 也不影响 视力。 需要 用时 也可以很容易撤换 显示状态
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到 我的吗
<lemonhall> myke2: 你可以看一下GNOME-SHELL的官方视频啊。。。。就有这个功能
<myke2> cfy: erc能延迟反复提示?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看得到啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还没有这样的设备， 是因为 技术 还不成熟， 还是 成本太高
<cfy> myke2: C-r搜索一下嘛
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在挖坑
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么挖坑了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 拧头果断不理你
<blueghost> .......
<myke2> cfy: 哦, 我没有这种功能的
<myke2> lemonhall: 很久没用gnome了
<cfy> myke2: 我准备疼下.把这个发水木去,请大牛看看.lisp如何快得实现
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想， 如果有这个东西， 会挺有意思 的。 想象一下， 一个撤换 方式。 带着 眼镜后， 低头 就会 转换 显示 状态。 抬头 自动 关闭。撤换容易
 * leyle 坑爹呢，外面鞭炮烟花放的好欢。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 低头 用电脑， 抬头 就 回到现实世界。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在看美国超级英雄。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说得这不就是钢铁侠的面具么
<myke2> lemonhall: gnome-shell是gnome的新的wm?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再有， 低头后 往左边望， 可以撤换 桌面， ，像右望 也是另一个 桌面
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 三个桌面
<lemonhall> myke2: 是的，非常好用的。。。我指技术上，对程序员的接口来说
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中间 的是主桌面。 其余的是副 桌面
<lemonhall> myke2: 用户体验上，我个人还没适应，并不太喜欢。。。它取消了最小化按钮
<myke2> lemonhall: 什么语言写的?
<myke2> lemonhall: C?
<lemonhall> myke2: 不知道，管理上的接口是基于JS的。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: CSS+JS。。所以说对于【用户】友好。。。这两种语言现在掌握的人，绝对不容忽视了吧？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 主要工作 在主桌面上 操作。 往 右边 可以看到 一些 都媒体 的功能。 一般 只需要一些 点击就可以操作。 例如 往右下角 望， 就可以放下音乐。 又可以回到主桌面 进行工作。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 左下方的是 程序启动器。
<myke2> lemonhall: 完全不懂js
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 多有意思
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................
<myke2> blueghost: 不要了, 直接和你大脑连接, 控制你的视觉
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在意淫啊，我更喜欢语音控制
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 抬头 就可以看到 坐在 桌子对面 的女朋友。
<caleb-> myke2: 你发现了世界的真相
<lemonhall> myke2: 额。。不和你说，你是LISP控
<myke2> lemonhall: 不懂lisp啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 我几乎没编程
<lemonhall> myke2: 那你懂啥，你好像经常说一些我听不懂的话啊，不是你啊？
<caleb-> myke2: 你现在看到听到的全都是 matrix 给的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如此， 女朋友 就不知道 坐在 她对面 的你， 其实一直 在玩电脑。 还一直以为 一直 在陪着她
<lemonhall> myke2: 奥，是 MaskRay和 cfy 还有 hymusasldfkj 什么的。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ......................
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再想想， 低下头 看 A片。 抬头 看着 女朋友 说情话。 那该是多有意思的一个场面
<lemonhall> blueghost: 搞不懂你。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 真得不懂你
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有儿子的人，还这么为老不尊啊
<cfy> myke2: 你不编程....
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> cfy: 他在骗人是不是？
<cfy> lemonhall: 明显啊.
<lemonhall> myke2: 俗称装逼啊.............
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦.他是说不编程
<cfy> lemonhall: 只研究.不写....
<blueghost> myke2:) 如果这样的话， 技术 要到什么时候 才能实现 啊
<blueghost> myke2:) 至少 我的， 还是可以预见到的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这几天在玩模拟人生
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........几？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 话说你不能怪你儿子玩游戏啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 四个人，两难两女。 一个 有 爱调情 的人物， 在乱搞男女关系
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我是问你，模拟人生几？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一对 未婚， 一对 男女朋友。 在那男的乱搞另一对的女的， 先把 他自己的女朋友和 另一对男的打发到其他地方， 然后互相调情
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 3
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 多有意思
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不打发的话， 会互相 变成仇人。 而且要 买多两张床。 花费太大
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是不是太坏了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 模拟人生。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> 我要让电脑给儿子了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 只是充分显示了你阳光大叔真实的一面啊
<blueghost> 下了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好。。88
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是啊， 我很 纯洁的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 写 剧本 的人， 不见得 他就和 剧本所 描写 的一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 写 犯罪 小说的人 都是罪犯???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 模拟人生 就像 自己写一个剧本
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的人物， 有一个发明家
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个 画家
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个侦探
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个 邪恶的罪犯
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 罪犯 具有 爱调情， 和接吻高手
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在 描写一个纯情少女 爱上 英俊潇洒 的罪犯
<myke2> lemonhall: cfy 我是不编程的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 并且 无论 罪犯 如何背叛他， 那画家 女的 依然无怨无悔
<lemonhall> blueghost: ......下吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你儿子需要你
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<myke2> lemonhall: cfy 就写写这种oi这种, 而且还短短的, 能算编程的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 并且 可能 女的侦探 会有 后续 发展 的可能。 而且 女侦探 最后也 落入 男罪犯 的 情网。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最后那男发明家 最可怜
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者 将 那 男发明家 也和 男罪犯发展成最好的朋友
<wujie> 各位好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> 问个问题
<pocoyo> wujie: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> ................
<wujie> 你是男的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最后， 俩女的死心塌地 爱 那 罪犯。 男发明家 最后也想 不明白 给自己 戴绿帽 的原来 就是自己最好 的朋友
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 挺老套 的故事 把
<wujie> 绿色僵尸阿
<blueghost> wujie:) 说我吗
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 在干嘛呢，嘻嘻
<blueghost>  wujie 写剧本呢
<wujie> 哦，我要看喀纳
<blueghost> wujie:) 用模拟人生 写一个 坏蛋， 一个纯情女画家， 一个原来非常聪明 最后被爱情蒙蔽的女侦探，一个傻傻的男发明家，一直被最好的朋友欺骗而不知道。
<myke2> cfy: 你们程序员整天干嘛的
<blueghost> myke2:) 用模拟人生 写故事
<cfy> myke2: 编程没有入门的路过.
<cfy> myke2: 意思是比你更不编程....
<cfy> myke2: 我只是一个普通用户....
<blueghost> wujie:) 一个老套 的故事
<lemonhall> cfy: +1
<myke2> cfy: 那整天弄出来的perl啊什么的不是编程?
<cfy> myke2: 不是啊.
<blueghost> cfy:) 怎么不是， 不用谦虚。
<cfy> myke2: programing就是写program,算法+数据结构=程序
<cfy> myke2: 我两个都不会.所以不会编程
<blueghost> cfy:) 你没看过 我啥也不懂 的 每天在 吹水吗
<lemonhall> cfy: 你们两个在唱双簧？
<fillayu> myke2 　你是干嘛的
<blueghost> cfy:) 编程 有分底层 的和应用层面 的编程吧
<Stifler> 我整天重复写hello world
<blueghost> cfy:) 再说， 你以为 写 的perl 就没有算法??? 只是那些算法 不是你写， 而是你调用的
<cfy> blueghost: lemonhall: myke2: 有本著名的书 Algorithms + Data Structures = Programs
<blueghost> cfy:) 你不是 编程的， 那我啥也不算了
<cfy> blueghost: 是啊.我所以我不写啊....
<wujie> 我要用代码写故事。呼呼
<cfy> blueghost: 我没错啊.哈哈.
<blueghost> cfy:) 你写什么本身 就肯定就带有 算法和数据结构。 也许 不是你直接写的。
<cfy> blueghost: 我最高级的算法要属quick sort了...还是因为scheme自带没有sort...
<cfy> blueghost: ...
<cfy> blueghost: 所以我不会啊.....我没写他们啊...我在诡辩呢....
<wujie> 我要制作flash故事
<blueghost> cfy:) 或者是语言本身带有的， 或者 包含在库中 的。 你或者只是 调用而已。 但是 整体来说 不也是一个 包含了算法 和数据结构的程序吗？？你不也是一个编程者吗？
<blueghost> cfy:) 你都不算，我算什么
 * blueghost 自卑地看着镜子， 对镜子另一边的blueghost 疑惑地问“我算什么呢”
<cfy> blueghost: 你是老板.告诉程序员,我要个什么样的程序.然后程序出来了.老板也能编程了.
<cfy> blueghost: 我本来就不算啊.你看高我了:)
<lemonhall> ........................
<blueghost> cfy:) 那就是系统分析师
<lemonhall> 装逼是一种不好的习惯。。。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 重复表达？
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不
<blueghost> cfy:) 你老板， 分析程序需要什么功能， 判断 是否可实现。 然后交给你实现， 你说你老板算不算 编程呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 大小为n的堆中添加n个元素, 有什么比较快的实现?
<myke2> MaskRay: Binary-Heap
<blueghost> cfy:) 或者你老板 有个 构思， 然后给你 实现， 老板这些 构思 算不算 编程的一部分呢
<cfy> blueghost: 不说了....
<blueghost> cfy:)
<cfy> MaskRay: 我内流...
<soiamso> MaskRay:  后面那个表达式很慢吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell太快了...
<soiamso> MaskRay: Data.ByteString.Char8.replicate (512*1024) 这样会分配很多内存的吧
<myke2> 我今天才知道Binary-Heap能动态维护最大的k个数
<cfy> soiamso: 一点点吧.
<cfy> soiamso: 反正没有perl多......
<soiamso> MaskRay: 512M
<cfy> myke2: 我都不知道binary heap....
<MaskRay> soiamso: 512K？
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小堆？
<wujie> 什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 差不多
<myke2> MaskRay: poj2442
<soiamso> MaskRay: 512K * 4800 ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果你的内存很大， 或者硬盘很快， 什么都不是问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 新建一个权值最小的节点作为两个堆的 parent，然后删除根
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可能 牛拉火车，会有问题，但是 用火车 拉牛就一定没问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了
<MaskRay> myke2: 这不是 binary heap 了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 你习惯写其他的heap的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 看来还是老实一个个插入
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 用了 mapM_ 了，为什么还要 这么多内存？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你玩 模拟人生的吗
<MaskRay> myke2: std::make_pair stl::set stl::multiset
<fillayu> myke2  hi
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 到时给我的存盘文件给你
<lemonhall> blueghost: 玩过2.。很多年前了
<MaskRay> myke2: 自己不写的
<myke2> MaskRay: 都用STL了?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 8888
<myke2> MaskRay: 配对堆?
<blueghost> myke2:) 我 基本没用过 STL， 我被 qt4 宠 得 只认识 qt 不认识 c++ 了
<myke2> blueghost: 我都是手动写代码的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 最好compile了
<blueghost> myke2:) 谁不是手动写代码 啊
<cfy> 谁会lisp?
<cfy> scheme也行.
<blueghost> myke2:) 我只是 说 只用
<blueghost> myke2:) 我只是 说 只用qt4 自带 的 库。
<blueghost> myke2:) 没用过 c++ 的 stl 库了
<myke2> blueghost: 我也没用过, 因为我没用过C++
<caleb-> C++--
 * anticlockwise 觉得stl还是设计得非常好的～
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦
<leyle> 这个是 什么情况 ？ iso-9899 说 Herb Schildt 关于c的知识是  limited and inaccurate  而wikipedia 说  His books, particularly on C programming, have been best-sellers in three decades; McGraw-Hill, which published many of his books, calls him "the world's leading programming author".[1]
<leyle>  http://www.iso-9899.info/wiki/Books  和  这里  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Schildt
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 如果 泛型了解的不好， 读起来非常苦涩
<myke2> blueghost: C有泛型?
<blueghost> myke2:) 你说的 是 c????
<anticlockwise> blueghost: 恩，是啊～人家名字就是Standard Template Library，里边全是泛型
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不 compile 内存消耗会非常大？
<anticlockwise> myke2: STL说的是C++
<soiamso> MaskRay: bytestring 是不是还有一个 lazy 的对应库？你那个好像是 strict 的
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 所以 说 如果 泛型 不好的话，会很难读懂。
<myke2> anticlockwise: 看错行了, 正好上面有人在说C
<MaskRay> soiamso: 看过一点 haskell，就发现 stl 不少东西还可以再抽象一下，比如 accumulate 需要的是 monoid 什么的
<cfy> anticlockwise: 进google了么?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，Data.ByteString.Lazy.Char8，更加快了
<anticlockwise> cfy: 后天第二次面试～周五是Amazon第二次面试～Facebook刚也联系我了，正在安排第一次面试～最近RP比较好 :D
 * cfy 表示很受刺激.....
<cfy> anticlockwise: :)这么多面试啊.
<MaskRay> cfy: 2.34GB 0:00:01 [ 1.4GB/s] [   <=>
<cfy> MaskRay: ...你的机子快....
<anticlockwise> cfy: 呵呵，运气比较好，简历写得还不错吧～～
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里,C比haskell快200MB左右
<Loongjiang> 想问下各位，我们在irc时的聊天信息也会被天国的有关部门监控吗
<ofan> anticlockwise: 在米国?
<MaskRay> cfy: 代码？
<lemonhall> 这里肉身翻墙的还真多啊
<cfy> MaskRay: * cfy pasted "c" at http://paste2.org/get/1345490
<anticlockwise> ofan: 目前在英国～
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试试,我不会改haskell代码.
<cfy> anticlockwise: 呵呵:)
<ofan> anticlockwise: 英国爽...
<anticlockwise> cfy: 参加ACM还是挺好的，这些公司挺看重国际上这些比赛的
<anticlockwise> ofan: 英国工作不太爽啊，不然我就不会要申请去美国了～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯.刚好和考试时间重叠了.没办法啊.
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩～好运
<MaskRay> cfy: 2.34GB 0:00:02 [1.12GB/s] [     <=>
<ofan> anticlockwise: 我喜欢的乐队很多都是英伦的..
<anticlockwise> ofan: 喔～～～嘿嘿，乐队的话，的确是英伦的我更喜欢～
<cfy> MaskRay: 还慢?!
<myke2> MaskRay: poj2442 你写过么? 发现不好写
<ofan> anticlockwise: 能随便去看演唱会啊.. 爽.
<myke2> Loongjiang: 废话
<lemonhall> ofan: 看你羡慕的。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 快肉身翻墙去吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 留口水ing..
<anticlockwise> ofan: 呵呵，那也得到处跑才行，没空去啊～我来了快四年了，才看了一场Starsailor的
<lemonhall> ofan: 有把握没？英国的我只喜欢披头士
<ofan> lemonhall: 尽力呗..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我只能在墙内混了。。。这辈子，看你你们这些有前途的。。。口水才叫直流啊
<Loongjiang> myke2: 什么意思，是我说对了还是说错了
<ofan> anticlockwise: :D
<MaskRay> myke2: 堆内每个元素存 m 个序列的指针？
<Loongjiang> 想问下各位，我们在irc时的聊天信息也会被天国的有关部门监控吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 都是为了下一代~
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也想知道 ghc 是怎么做到的
<lemonhall> ofan: +1
<cfy> MaskRay: 看汇编啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 你到底多大来着？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不会...
<ofan> lemonhall: 21
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 会的
<lemonhall> ofan: 好年纪啊。。。
<lemonhall>  ofan最近我要调整调整心态啊。。。
<anticlockwise> ofan: 好年轻啊……
<ofan> lemonhall: 做啥?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 其实你unsafeperformanIO 化掉 Data.ByteString.Char8.replicate (512*1024) '\255') 这一段会快很多
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我以为这些开发者会给自个留条后路，
<ofan> anticlockwise: 这里还有很多20不到的
<myke2> MaskRay: 想不清楚, 好像是像滚动数组那样处理两个堆
<lemonhall> ofan: 没啥
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得好像不是nlogn了
<soiamso> MaskRay: unsafeperformanIO 后，这一段只会在整个程序中运算一次。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 不是，是UBUNTU.CN的人给这里加了一个记录器，是公开的，可以搜索到
<MaskRay> soiamso: 能写一下吗？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 不包括这个，我是说irc，单说irc
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 当然知道每天的信息都有记录
<MaskRay> myke2: 对第一行建堆，每当有新行时，把新的和上一行合并？
<myke2> MaskRay: 别人是这样的, 但是这样堆中不就最多会有O(n^2)个点?
<myke2> MaskRay: 平摊的看, 单次操作的复杂度似乎就是O(n^2 * log(n))了
<MaskRay> myke2: 比如现在堆是 a[0..n)，当有新行 b[0..n) 时，先 a[i] += b[i]
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: freenode有记录，貌似是。。其余的我不知道，但是FREENODE本身鼓励你用SSL连接进来，防止窃听
<myke2> MaskRay: 乱序的吧? 应该是a[i] + b[j]
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后 for i = [1,n) do update a with b[i]+a'[j]
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: Freenode说只要是政府要，它会给。。好像是这样定的。。。但是，本身应该不会公开的。
<flh> 请教大家：我debian升级后，tftpd-hpa搞不定了。有朋友用吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 所有元素应该是a[i] + b[j]吧?
<flh> 请教大家：我debian升级为squeeze后，tftpd-hpa搞不定了。有朋友用吗？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: freenode哪里说的，有没有出处
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样是 O(n^2 m log n) 的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 显然tle
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下这个http://www.chenyajun.com/2011/03/07/5668
<myke2> MaskRay: 他用STL, 我看不懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是O(mnlogn)
<soiamso> MaskRay: unsafePerformIO $ evaluate (expensiveexp)
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl的测评比haskell慢一点.不知道写这个,速度咋样
<myke2> cfy: #if defined和#ifdef什么区别
<MaskRay> myke2: 不如这样，一开始堆中放 (0,0,...)，表示指向 m 个序列每个的下标0
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.3/html/libraries/base-4.3.1.0/System-IO-Unsafe.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: System.IO.Unsafe
<cfy> myke2: don't know...
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后每次取出堆顶，扩展出 m 个元素
<MaskRay> myke2: O(n m^2 log n)，不知道对不对
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我想，就算freenode不给，政府也有办法搞到
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 唔，不猜测
<MaskRay> soiamso: 看不明白，这似乎是个很危险的东西？能把 a 从 monad 里脱离出来。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 他的代码是如何的
<leyle> http://www.china-pub.com/main/sale/renwu/luminary.asp?leibie1=%BC%C6%CB%E3%BB%FA&id=87  这个人坑爹的吧？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 你想啊，网络监控，监控的首要对象是什么，黑客，irc大约是首类监控对象，
<cfy> leyle: 啥意思?
<MaskRay> myke2: 每当有新行时，求出 n*n 个可能放入堆中，保证元素个数一直 <= n
<lemonhall> leyle: 光看销量？
<cfy> Loongjiang: lemonhall geek吧
<lemonhall> lemonhall: 不怎么样啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是每加入一个删除一个?
<cfy> leyle: 学C 看 K&R
<lemonhall> leyle: 不怎么样啊。。。谭浩强的销量可比他给力多了。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> leyle: 你要是看谈好强的.我就吐槽
<myke2> MaskRay: 但不明白如果这样操作的话不会重复? 就是a[i]+b[j]+b[k]这种出现
<lemonhall> cfy: 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Loongjiang> cfy: geek 黑客 骇客都是首要对象
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> cfy: 谭浩强的销量大概多少？？？估计轻松过1000万了吧
<cfy> lemonhall: 3000?
<lemonhall> cfy: 我去搜搜
<leyle> cfy: 我看的k&r 2ed
<cfy> lemonhall: only 1000万
<cfy> leyle: 你看好了?
<myke2> MaskRay: A[i]是堆, (i = 1, 2, ..., n), B[i]是准备加入的, (i = 1, 2, ..., n)
<myke2> MaskRay: 会不会加入A[i] + B[j] + B[k]
<leyle> 我是看 刚那个 ##c 频道里面的网站，说 这个人的书 是悲剧，简单还有 错误
<soiamso> MaskRay: 把 a 当作
<Loongjiang> cfy: 但从另外一个方面讲，IRC里的精英们会从来不给自个留条路
<leyle> 然后发现居然是个全能programming book作者
<Loongjiang> 后门
<leyle> cfy: 没，有些地方似是而非的
<Loongjiang> 留条后路
<cfy> leyle: 很好.坑死学C#的,lol
<soiamso> MaskRay: 正常情况下， a 会每一次都运算， unsafe不会每次都运算的
<lemonhall> cfy: 够强大了。。1000万啊
<leyle> cfy: …………
<lemonhall> cfy: 啥？C#？？？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可能我搞错了。
<leyle> cu上有个帖子比较全面的剖析那个 潭浩强的书 的错误
<MaskRay> soiamso: 理解不了了，IO 到底是什么样子的
<leyle> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1686753-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 以其昏昏，使人昭昭？ - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net
<wsk170> 编译的内核模块 不能加载 跟 gcc 的版本也有关系？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不是这样用的，我搞错了。应该搞成IORef
<soiamso> MaskRay: 现在你那个程序是 表达 中间那部分 4800次，
 * edison0354 画大图太TM恶心人了！
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也就是分配  240MB
<anticlockwise> edison0354: 什么大图？
<edison0354> 机械设计
<MaskRay> soiamso: 怎么计算的？我能理解 1024*1024 那部分至少需要 1 MiB 内存
<anticlockwise> edison0354: 喔……那你继续，这个还得手动～
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你要也要算上回收掉的
<edison0354> 0开的一张图。。。
<ofan> 英国17岁黑客网上盗1.8亿元
<edison0354> →_→
<MaskRay> soiamso: 执行 2400 次，每次都会把上次的 1Mib 回收掉吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 是的
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我用 Data.ByteString.Char8 发现那个 1024*1024 相当于我自己控制的 write(2) 的 buffer 大小，但 Data.ByteString.Lazy.Char8 就不用管了，可以直接用 2400*1024*1024，它似乎会自己算 buffer 大小
<soiamso> MaskRay: pure 的部分进入 monad 里面的时候都会运算一次
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<roylez_> sql有没有办法找到一条记录按照某个order的位数？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 这个不是 MeaCulpa 精通的么?
<ofan> 按照某个order的位数？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不好理解
<roylez_> ofan: 对
<cfy> roylez_: 要我就grep -n一下...
<ofan> roylez_: 啥意思..
<soiamso> MaskRay: 问题是你的程序慢，不是buffer 的问题。而是 中间那部分每经过一次都会表达一次，每次都会申请512K 的内存。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 但不是每次都能回收掉？
<cfy> ofan: select的时候.再多显示一下序列号,按某种要求排序的.
<roylez_> ofan: 比如有这些列 day, price, rsi，按rsi升序排列，我要找 day = 2011-04-01 是第几的
<roylez_> cfy: 序列号是什么函数呢？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 性能的差距就从这里来了，C 写的话，你会申请这么多次吗？最多就 buffer一次， 512K 一次。
<cfy> roylez_: 我再给 ofan 解释...我不知道的...
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 划个圈诅咒你
<cfy> soiamso: 啥意思?你觉得 haskell慢了?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 申请内存最浪费时间
<cfy> soiamso: 实际是C慢,我写得慢了.
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你用ioref 写，就可以避免这个问题。
<MaskRay> soiamso: ghc 没发现上次用的就是恰好下一次要用的？
 * cfy pasted "C" at http://paste2.org/get/1345568
<cfy> soiamso: 这个C比haskell慢
<ofan> roylez_: RANK吧?
<anticlockwise> roylez_: 主席好～
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 疼疼好～
<roylez_> ofan: okay，我查查，多谢
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 英美人~~~
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那个 Lazy.Char8 达到 1.4GB/s 了，buffer 为 512K 的 write(2) 是 1.1GB/s
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 面试咋样了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我那个是1M的
<roylez_> ofan: 没查到这个
<anticlockwise> tenzu: G和A都过了第一次，下一次在周四和周五，Facebook也很神奇的联系我了，在安排第一次
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可以测试一下用ioref 会不会更快
<cfy> roylez_: 我查到微软的了...
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 很好很好，希望你去Ａ
<roylez_> cfy: 什么名字？
<cfy> roylez_: sql rank...
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我也希望～
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那你说的用 unsafePerformIO 呢？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个与你写的 C 有关系，盏跟堆的问题
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 以后买东西靠你了，哥
<soiamso> MaskRay: unsafePerformIO 是搞错了。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 一个相反的过程
<leyle> 结论就：路边的野花不要采，书上的滥题不要做。初学者，乱做习题你伤不起啊！！！！！！！
<roylez_> cfy: sqlite没有，postgresql也似乎没有。我主要就用这俩
<anticlockwise> tenzu: ……你多大？
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯.悲剧了
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 你猜~~~
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 比我大～
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 你比主席小么？
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 主席多大？
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 算了，我31
<roylez_> 比天大，比神小
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 喔……我26~
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 只要你去了A你就是哥
<anticlockwise> tenzu: ...还是别……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 那你是姐？
<roylez_> cfy: post有rank，查到了，语法很倒霉。我用sequel，势必搞得不能移植到sqlite
<soiamso> MaskRay: 更快了吗？
<ofan> roylez_: http://forum.multitheftauto.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&p=304556
<^k^> ⇪ title: Multi Theft Auto • View topic - sqlite help (rank select)
<MaskRay> soiamso: 写不来。。
<roylez_> ofan: SELECT depname, empno, salary, rank() OVER (PARTITION BY depname ORDER BY salary DESC) FROM empsalary;
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你发你现在写的，我改改
<ofan> 貌似是sql server和oracle支持这么写..
<anticlockwise> tenzu: ...
<Guest741> NickServ	You cannot identify to 	iphone
<Guest741>  because the nickname has been frozen. nnnnd
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 你会携夫人同去么？
<Guest741> 被强行剥夺了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 慢了
<MaskRay> soiamso:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365859/
<MaskRay> soiamso:  退化成和那个 c 一样了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 当然～
<roylez_> ofan: 太坑爹了
<soiamso> MaskRay: mapM_ 的位置不对
<MaskRay> soiamso: 缩进不好？
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 很羡慕。去拿了绿卡，给我当担保人，办个visa去玩玩
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个能运行的，1.06GB/s，比之前那个慢
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我应该在4-5年内回国，所以绿卡应该没希望
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 那看来没戏了。不过你还是可以搞定管数据的大妈
<soiamso> MaskRay: 把 buff <- 拿到 mapM_ 外面
<lemonhall> ofan: 是。。。SQL SERVER？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个版本如果改 Lazy.Char8 就和那个 2400*1024*1024 的 Lazy.Char8 一样快了，1.4G/s
<ofan> lemonhall: 要的是sqlite的..
<ofan> 搜到好几个结果都是mail-archive的啊,全被墙了啊...
<cfy> ofan: +1...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你如果 把  buff <- 也放到里面，就多余读很多次了
<ofan> cfy: gfw很影响我学习...
<anticlockwise> ofan: 可以提供翻墙服务～～
<lemonhall> ofan: 我全程开着FG。。所以无视
<cfy> ofan: 我也这么觉得....
<cfy> anticlockwise: 有没有ipod touch能用的vpn?
<ofan> anticlockwise: 你提供
<anticlockwise> ofan: 如果数量不大的话～
<ofan> ?
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我想装个opera mini
<anticlockwise> cfy: 木有……不用VPN的……
<cfy> anticlockwise: 国内不能装.在ipod touch
<ofan> anticlockwise: 那是啥
<cfy> anticlockwise: 你是ssh?
<cfy> lemonhall: fg是啥?
<anticlockwise> cfy: ？？这边没有墙……
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不过话说我vpn了也没效果.估计得vpn到jp才行.听说opera mini on ipod touch只有日本有?
<lemonhall> cfy: 你懂得。。。。某个软件
<anticlockwise> ofan: 我的意思是你如果需要看墙外的东西，我可以弄到然后发给你……
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我说你提供的话.
<MaskRay> soiamso: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365862/，似乎是快了点
<cfy> anticlockwise: 原来是这样...
<ofan> anticlockwise: 额.. 搜索结果比较多哈
<lemonhall> cfy: 所以无视BLOGSOPT的封锁。。。很惬意
<cfy> anticlockwise: 你看看你的ipod能装opera mini么?
<tenzu> 原来刚才叫iphone那个苕货是神。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 内存分配也下降了
<anticlockwise> cfy: 额……没带在身边……
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我很想装个opera mini上去...
<ofan> 都打不开,墙的死死的...
<tenzu> cfy: 我的装了，不知道是不是你说的那个。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 怎么看内存分配的？
<cfy> tenzu: 怎么装的?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 找找 RWH 优化那章
<anticlockwise> cfy: 应该可以，至少欧洲这边的ipod touch可以装op mini
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我也不知道为什么 Lazy.Char8 比 Char8 快
<tenzu> cfy: 好像是cydia里面默认源就有，要么就是installous里装的
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦.那我悲剧不知道记录区域的在哪里.
<anticlockwise> cfy: 从app store上直接安装不行？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 貌似没有在中国发
<anticlockwise> cfy: app store分区域？着我还真不知道……
<cfy> anticlockwise: 分的
<cfy> tenzu: 我这里installous搜索opera基本是京剧..
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还是快很多？
<tenzu> cfy: 因为没开vpn？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 只能看出来的 汇编了
<cfy> tenzu: 现在没了.
<MaskRay> soiamso: Lazy.Char8 是 1.4G/s 级别的，Char8 是 1.1G/s 的
<lemonhall> ofan: 我都打开了。。。没有有价值的信心
<tenzu> cfy: 我不知道这玩意儿跟翻墙有没有关系
<lemonhall> ofan: 我都打开了。。。没有有价值的信息
<cfy> tenzu: ä½ vpn?
<iGoogle> 烂疼猪。又乱说话
<tenzu> cfy: 我人肉vpn
<tenzu> iGoogle: 参见神
<cfy> tenzu: 在欧洲?
<iGoogle> 幸灾乐祸的家伙
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我要装opera mini.........
<iGoogle> 你啥手机，，，那记得被水果屏蔽了吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: ipod touch
<wujie> cfy 装哪呢
<iGoogle> 就是啊
<wujie> 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 悲剧啊........
<cfy> wujie: ipod touch
<wujie> 买个苹果皮
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 这有帮助?
<iGoogle> hack了它，安装安猪算了
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,perl慢到一定境界了...怎么办?
<anticlockwise> cfy: 你要装op mini做甚？
<iGoogle> 就你洋气，买这。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 浏览网页啊.
<iGoogle> 我不觉得慢
<wujie> 我只用HTC G4
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也可以看看两个包的 hput 有什么区别
<wujie> 悲剧
<cfy> anticlockwise: 自带的不爽.我装不上opera mini也感觉不爽...
<anticlockwise> cfy: ipod touch不是有safari吗？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 对,就那个.不好用啊.你不觉得么?
<cfy> iGoogle: 很慢.真的.
<cfy> iGoogle: haskell 1.4G/s
<wujie> 用火狐4
<anticlockwise> cfy: 好吧……我用苹果的东西习惯了～
<cfy> iGoogle: perl 240MB/s
<iGoogle> 法国拉杰尼球场(La Jenny)以全球首个裸体高尔夫球场的特殊身份入选10个最牛的高尔夫球场。
 * anticlockwise 其实用啥都习惯了
<tenzu> pityonline: 哦，P哥
<pityonline> tenzu: 疼好晚上好
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 对ipad2有想法么？
<iGoogle> 你算啥算嘛。我只用pl作该作的事情。
<cfy> iGoogle: 生成n个字符
<cfy> iGoogle: 比我写得C还快...
<tenzu> pityonline: music empire建好了么？
 * cfy pasted "C" at http://paste2.org/get/1345625
<cfy> iGoogle: 这是C
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 没太多想法，不过正在酝酿～
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这个大概1G/s
<pityonline> tenzu: 没呢，这玩意儿累人
<iGoogle> 不搞没意义的啊。
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我有意给我夫人买一个，就怕她说我乱花钱
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 国内现价多少？
<tenzu> pityonline: 最近没出差？看你跑来跑去很辛苦的样子
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里没意义了.....
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我哪儿知道。。。
<wujie> ä¹°HTC G4
<pityonline> tenzu: 没出差，近期应该不出门
<wujie> 买XOOM，4999
<pityonline> tenzu: 春天到啦，本地转悠
<MaskRay> soiamso: 听说 mmap(2) 比 write(2) 快。不知道 Lazy.Char8 为什么比 buffer 为 1M 的 c 快。。
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我以为你在国内……
<iGoogle> cfy: 作该做的嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不搞perl了.慢得我伤心.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我现在好伤心的说
<pocoyo> cfy: 受伤害了？
<wxm> cfy, 为嘛啊？
<cfy> pocoyo: 是啊.
<cfy> wxm: 不为啥
<wxm> cfy, ....Perl多给力啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 不用到处乱跑就好
<cfy> wxm: perl能干的,haskell都可以干吧.
 * adam8157 合同明天能不能寄到哦, 麻烦EMS给力一点...
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我倒是想回去，nnd
<pityonline> tenzu: 其实跑跑也不错，哈哈
<cfy> wxm: 而且干得更快....
<tenzu> 小悟空。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 跑了有补贴么？
<wxm> cfy, 没学过haskell
<reiv> c可以干的haskell都可以干...
<cfy> wxm: mee too...
<wxm> cfy, 不是很了解..·
<pityonline> tenzu: 补贴很少
<iGoogle> cfy: 我的pl，不知道用得多好
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 你不是毕业了吗？新加坡要服役？
<adam8157> tenzu: 叫我咩?
<cfy> reiv: 而且haskell可能更快...
<pityonline> tenzu: 现在就是在外边想回来，在北京就想出去
<cfy> iGoogle: 刚好你的用途....
<iGoogle> cfy: 喜欢迷信的家伙，还不相信自己。
<cfy> iGoogle: 体现不出慢...
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个比较出来的呀....
<iGoogle> 适合运算的，肯定其他方面好差
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 月底大便。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如?
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 喔……那快了～～
<tenzu> pityonline: 你强迫症了
<pityonline> tenzu: 没那么严重
<reiv> haskell主要是安全，不容易segfault
<iGoogle> 有些芯片，适合作卷积，可连跳转都很差。 cfy
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 准备slides，还得练练口语。。。
 * adam8157 合同啊合同, 赶紧来吧...
<cfy> iGoogle: 卷积啊....
<cfy> iGoogle: 信号与系统,ee在用的?
<iGoogle> dsp芯片啊
<pocoyo> cfy: haskell是啥
<adam8157> pocoyo: 一种函数型语言
<cfy> reiv: 可是我觉得好快......
<smile_dream> cfy: 卷积是什么？？？
<cfy> pocoyo: functional programming
<lemonhall> cfy: haskell可以做的C都可以。。。。
<cfy> smile_dream: 一种积分.
<pocoyo> adam8157: cfy lisp不也是？
<iGoogle> 硬件卷积，多强。
<cfy> lemonhall: 不一定快.
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 嘿嘿，加油～～
 * adam8157 C+Shell+Python是王道...
<cfy> pocoyo: 是啊.
<adam8157> pocoyo: en
<cfy> iGoogle: 一般,我们学的就是....
<lemonhall> cfy: C可以做的，HASKELL不一定能做
<pocoyo> 不明白函数式语言到底能用在哪儿？
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我相信我没问题，顶多被蹂躏半小时，一闭眼也就过去了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你学的啥专业
<cfy> leyle: http://paste2.org/get/1345625
<cfy> leyle: 发错
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 能用的地方挺多的，Haskell主要还是用在研究领域
<cfy> iGoogle: 电子信息工程本
<pocoyo> leyle: C可以做的。0/1都可以做。 01可以做的C不一定能做。
<cfy> lemonhall: http://paste2.org/get/1345625
<adam8157> 竟然是代码, 还以为有福利..
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 什么研究领域？
<iGoogle> 不懂有些啥学科。
<cfy> iGoogle: 就硬件
 * lemonhall 今晚是HASKELL和算法之夜。。。。我去看我的动画了
<iGoogle> 那dsp会学到？
<cfy> lemonhall: 你帮我优化下 http://paste2.org/get/1345625
<cfy> iGoogle: ee http://paste2.org/get/1345625
<cfy> iGoogle: 让它跑得比haskell快吧
<pocoyo> cfy: haskell深奥不？ 我看lisp都大部分都看不懂。
<cfy> pocoyo: 深奥,我也看不懂.
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 我们学院人工智能的有一门必修课是Haskell，有一些人工智能的研究都使用Haskell写，Perl 6最初的解释器就是唐凤用Haskell写的
<cfy> iGoogle: 目前没穴道.
<iGoogle> 别给我看算法了。又不能计算生男生女。没经济效益。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 目前没学到
<pocoyo> cfy: 看不懂别看了 别浪费青春啊/
<maya> 嘎嘎
<cfy> pocoyo: 我那个是C...不是haskell
<maya> 晚安  各位  晚安  room~
<cfy> maya: 88
<lemonhall> maya: 萌妹子晚安。。。。。
<maya> 88   cfy
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 恩～祝好运
<maya> 11天以后见   上学啦~
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 英国人 很牛13. 嗯嗯。我们用不上。我们山寨就行
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 阿里嘎多
<lemonhall> cfy: 我帮你优化个什么啊，我不懂C
<cfy> lemonhall: ...okay...
<iGoogle> 我只要最自由的，那就是pl cfy 你觉得呢
<maya> lemonhall 晚安~
<cfy> iGoogle: perl不自由.
<iGoogle> c不会的，都去py
<tenzu> iGoogle: ruby呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: 解释器一家出....
<adam8157> cfy: 不要用write就快了, 无缓冲的函数当然比起来要慢...haskell可能少陷入内核态很多次...
<cfy> iGoogle: 来lisp吧,只有标准呢.
<iGoogle> 还不自由。。。。。
<iGoogle> @
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 其实我倒是用的不多，学院里边一些研究院用～学这个主要是为了锻炼另一种思维～
<cfy> adam8157: 哦....
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 都说锻炼 我也没发现我锻炼出什么思维啊。。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 要学lisp不?
<cfy> anticlockwise: scheme 还是common lisp?
<iGoogle> pl可以想当然的写。 tenzu
<cfy> iGoogle: 人家haskell号称写出的程序能编译出来就对了....
<anticlockwise> cfy: 可选～但选的人不多
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我写成download 艹榴新品.torrent行么？
<adam8157> cfy: 我觉得是这个道理, 你那个太多次系统调用, 你可以strace|nl比较一下你的c和haskell的系统调用次数...
<iGoogle> 反正不会去haskell
<xwx> caoliu?
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp,buttom-up,号称调试周期短
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不熟悉这业务嘛
<iGoogle> 你还在墙外，自己写
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 主要是更熟悉递归，Lambda Calculus吧～
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.
<cfy> anticlockwise: lisp淘汰了么....
<iGoogle> 水管弯弯
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要会写我还求这么多年干吗
<ofan> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/05/1024214&amp;from=rss
<anticlockwise> cfy: 也不是……就是括号太多……
<iGoogle> tenzu: 会C不
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 参见EE
<cfy> anticlockwise: 唉.....
<tenzu> iGoogle: 会C我就是神了
<iGoogle> 36:@alllunar=grep {! /\d{4}/ || /2011/} `/usr/bin/calendar -A $max`;
<anticlockwise> cfy: 一般人见到那么多括号都会倒的……
<reiv> lisp的macro据说很强.
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我写的第一个'有算法'的程序是用scheme写quick sort...
<iGoogle> mailto-attach.pl:34:	my %hash=map{split /:/} grep /FN|EMAIL/,split /\n/s;
<adam8157> anticlockwise: 你定下来去哪家木有?
<iGoogle> 3连发
<soiamso> MaskRay: 现在C 也很快了？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 呵呵.
<reiv> fp不都是用qsort来说明自己的精简的吗？
<wujie> 问下，apk谁会写的
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有这时间，你都会了啊。你都问几次了
<cfy> reiv: scheme的core defintion不带sort...
<anticlockwise> adam8157: 还没有拿到offer呢……周四周五分别第二次面试A和G，紧张着呢
<wujie> apk
<wujie> 问问阿
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没有。。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 哇～～NB
<tenzu> iGoogle: 只会点简单的python，算算坐标什么的
<MaskRay> haskell 的 regex 还是悲剧，没文档
<iGoogle> wujie: 那是sdk打包的格式嘛
<cfy> anticlockwise: 然后发现,qsort真的写起来简单....
<iGoogle> tenzu: 用py作，也可以嘛。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这里我笑了...
<wujie> SDK我下不了，悲剧
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你找墙外的，熟悉你那业务的。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 就着你，你用perl给我写一个
<cfy> MaskRay: 用管了perl,regex还要另装....
<iGoogle> wujie: 那是巨大
<iGoogle> tenzu: 爬虫，那要分析实际网页的
<cfy> tenzu: 你不是去ruby了?
<soiamso> anticlockwise: AI 不能用hasekll
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩，用haskell写起来应该也挺简单的
<reiv> 印象中AI里面很多用java的，早年则是lisp
<cfy> anticlockwise: haskell就一行,效率不行
<anticlockwise> soiamso: 看你是AI的什么方向了
<tenzu> cfy: 头大，学不会
<iGoogle> 弯弯上次去论坛，求什么？求运气？ anticlockwise
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我是用 vector的.不知道效率咋样.你会scheme么?
<anticlockwise> cfy: 不会……
<cfy> tenzu: 那来common lisp
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦....
<reiv> scheme超简单..
<wujie> SDK不会比系统还大吧
<cfy> reiv: 你会么?
<wujie> 我是菜鸟
<iGoogle> wujie: jinhua不在，要不你可以求他帮忙下载。
<tenzu> cfy: 看到计算机语言就头大
 * cfy pasted "scheme-qsort" at http://paste2.org/get/1345665
<iGoogle> 你记住这nick
<cfy> reiv: 帮我看看
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 恩～求RP啊～神赐点给我吧～三大公司面试呢～
<cfy> tenzu: 呵呵.
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 3大公司都找你啊。你人才啊。
<tenzu> cfy: 自己写点简单的还行，看别人写的直接晕菜
<wujie> 哦，他弄好了？
<soiamso> anticlockwise: 哪三大？
<reiv> cfy: 语法简单，那些函数不明白...
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 我投的简历嘛……
<cfy> tenzu: 慢慢看吧.
<anticlockwise> soiamso: Google, Amazon, Facebook
<cfy> reiv: 你说我的?我是照着算法导论写的.
<tenzu> cfy: 算了，目前够用了，等有需要了再学
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯.
<MaskRay> cfy: soiamso; 我们错了
<soiamso> anticlockwise: 真好
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说.
<MaskRay> cfy: soiamso: 不能用 pv 来看速度的
<cfy> MaskRay: 那用time?
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 啊。。。你专门搞IT的啊。
<anticlockwise> soiamso: 嘿嘿，运气好～还得加油面试
<MaskRay> cfy: soiamso: pv 是看管道的，如果一次性填管道的最大大小是最快的
<reiv> cfy: ...
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 是啊～
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄....
<MaskRay> cfy: Char8 速度和 c 一样
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 我记得你有照片的。只是不记得在哪里了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有么?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 所以 lazy 最快？
<cfy> MaskRay: C 0.002,ghc 0.264
<reiv> cfy: 不都是这么的吗： (define (func-name arg1 arg2) xx)
<cfy> reiv: lambda啊
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 论坛上就有……
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他的结婚照来的, 音容笑貌宛若眼前...哈哈
<reiv> cfy: 居然不是fp...
<iGoogle> 哦。是哦
<cfy> reiv: 嗯,我怕效率不好.
 * anticlockwise 脸红了
<wujie> 问下第2个启动项该叫什么
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365883/
<cfy> reiv: 每次带入,我觉得怎么可能很好呢?
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 这样，我给你的照片，脸上加点红色。你保证可以进amazon。
<wujie> 中文怎么称呼阿
<soiamso> cfy:  你那个算上加载 runtime 的时间了
<reiv> cfy: 不会是照着c写的吧...
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> reiv: 不是,算法导论
<iGoogle> cfy: 没学过asm?
<cfy> iGoogle: 没.求入门书籍
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会用.....
<iGoogle> cfy: 才记起，你的c喷臭的，那样编译出来的冗余代码很大。
<MaskRay> 算法导论那个不是很好，交换次数太多
<cfy> iGoogle: 那怎么写?
<cfy> MaskRay: 那看什么?
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 你果然是长沙的啊……喷臭都出来了……
<iGoogle> for要从大到小。避免使用局部变量。才快。
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: ...
<cfy> iGoogle:  o
<iGoogle> 那巨大的局部数组，尤其不要用
<cfy> iGoogle: 缓存啊.放到开头?
<iGoogle> 全局嘛
<reiv> cfy: 你等等，让我写写看...
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.有啥区别呢?
<MaskRay> c 的那个是一堆 count 为 1024*1024 的 write 系统调用，ghc Char8 那个是 select 夹着 write，结果差不多
<iGoogle> 在堆栈里面，会搞死人的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.全局在哪里?
<iGoogle> static
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 为什么 for 要从大到小？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.汇编如何入门?
<iGoogle> 看一次asm的结果文件，就知道了。 MaskRay
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 你是说少了个比较指令吗？
<iGoogle> 啊雕来了
<sheshark> iptables是防火墙吗？
<cfy> sheshark: 是
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 小依阿姨
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 那个不是关键因素吧，cache 是否命中是最重要的
<vic> 谭老师教我们i要从0开始 还得i++ 才有效果
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 有这个，还有结尾判断大数，是忌讳的
<cfy> iGoogle: 求教asm入门
<iGoogle> 代码长
<sheshark> cfy: 比firestater如何/
<cfy> sheshark: don't know
<iGoogle> MaskRay: static必须
<iGoogle> cfy: 你以后会学到的嘛
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 上次为什么不和我聊天啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们老师水的...你推荐下啊.书啥的.
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 啥子上次？
<cfy> iGoogle: 兔兔有没有出现过?
<iGoogle> Arthrun: ... 你这家伙。手机上啊
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 雕叔……
<Arthrun> 。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 这是多看实际的才懂
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 弯弯，去US了没有？
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 还没～～
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 你到福州了？
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 带了数组读写的，这个基本没影响吧。。
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 没空去
<cfy> iGoogle: 入门啊....
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 。。。。
<xwx> 有人不？？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 他那long了。堆栈中判断比较，多蛮多的。如果是减法，就好多了。连进位都省了。
<xwx> 跟我这个菜鸟聊会儿
<xwx> pocoyo: 啥？
<pocoyo> xwx: 没人
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 手机上的聊天，我截图了。你看不。
<xwx> pocoyo: 你发的啥啊？
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 手机系统重装了，根本没记录
<iGoogle> 我有嘛
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 这点事情，就重装系统。。。
<Arthrun>   hiahia
<soiamso> wujie: 可以问reiv 如何找到 sdk
<Arthrun> 我跟我女人换手机用，当然要重格系统
<Arthrun> 留下罪证怎么办
<iGoogle> Arthrun: ... 哪个女人？
<Arthrun> 只有一个女人
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 你结婚啦？找到女人啦？
<pocoyo> xwx: 我也不知道咋老发。
<reiv> cfy: (define (qsort lst)
<iGoogle> 不是才新婚嘛。就换了？ Arthrun
<reiv>   (if (null? lst) '()
<reiv>     (let* ((x (car lst))
<reiv>            (l (filter (lambda (y) (< y x)) lst))
<reiv>            (r (filter (lambda (y) (< x y)) lst)))
<xwx> pocoyo: 自动的？？
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 叫嫂嫂
<reiv>       (append (qsort l) (list x) (qsort r)))))
<^k^> reiv:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iGoogle> .
<cfy> reiv: paste...
 * pocoyo 雕叔有小三了？
<xwx> pocoyo: 我菜鸟不懂哈
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 啥时候的事？
<iGoogle> :D
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 去年啊
<pocoyo> xwx: 我是愤怒的小鸟 别惹我
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 恭喜～
<xwx> pocoyo: 汗
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 我们每人送了1k。你的现在交，还认。
<byncz> 在vim中怎么用gdb调试代码
 * anticlockwise 不做声了～
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> 英镑。不舍得。。。
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 婚礼都没去……
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 喜酒都冒恰……
<iGoogle> 意思要到嘛。
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 那要雕叔告之银行信息，明天钱到 :D
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 出来说下。
<iGoogle> 没事，弯弯的老家我知道去。不汇款，我抄他的家。
<tenzu> Arthrun: 雕叔~~
<iGoogle> 雕啊。出来啊
<tenzu> Arthrun: 你有小三了？
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 转交EE，他是我的CFO
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: T_T莫咯～～
<byncz> 在vim中怎么用gdb调试代码
<iGoogle> 这毛雕。关键时刻软了。
<byncz> 有人知道吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: setg是啥,汇编里
<iGoogle> byncz: 谈论别人结婚的时候，你调试啥。
<yudun> 求助正则匹配obj = re.compile(r'<dd>\r\n<ul\sclass="remark">(.*?)</p>\r\n</dd>')，我的目的是想匹配开头<dd>\r\n<ul class="remark">，结尾</p>\r\n</dd>的标签
<iGoogle> cfy: 没见过
 * yudun 求助啊求助
 * cfy pasted "assemble" at http://paste2.org/get/1345685
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 看man perlre yudun
<iGoogle> look around
<iGoogle> 部分
<cfy> iGoogle: 人家明显py....
<yudun> iGoogle, 恩恩py
<cfy> yudun: .*?换成.*
 * leyle 人家造人去了，
<cfy> yudun: 咋样?
<iGoogle> 挤兑py。我最喜欢了啊
 * leyle 那是 打湿
<yudun> cfy, 尝试中
<soiamso> cfy: 更快了？
<anticlockwise> yudun: 可以把(.*?)改成([^<]*)咯~
<cfy> soiamso: 不是.别的程序.我在随便看汇编.
<cfy> soiamso: setg是啥?
<cfy> iGoogle: 帮我看看啊.那句setg是啥
<iGoogle> cfy: 过几天。天天说asm好了。是吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说要多看啊...我就随便看下...
<cfy> bad ee
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 小依，现在生活没目标了，介绍我学业个语言吧
<iGoogle> 。 看了。不是我熟悉的asm。
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 你去学haskell吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: gcc如何弄你熟悉的?
<iGoogle> 额。你不是会R
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 拿来干嘛的
<iGoogle> cfy: sdcc的，我熟悉
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 现在用不上R了，扔了
<cfy> iGoogle: how?
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365891/,  c,  0.003 s
<yudun> anticlockwise,  匹配以<开头字符串的n次？
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 算算术的啊。和R一样，适合你。
<iGoogle> 。
<anticlockwise> yudun: 看错了 (.*?)已经是非贪婪的了……我试试哦
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 不用玩算术了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你结合硬件看一次asm。就理解了嘛。
<yudun> cfy, 尝试失败-_-好像不对哦\r\n是换行,我用findall,总是返回空list
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 额。那现在干嘛呢
<cfy> yudun: 不懂你意思
<cfy> yudun: 要匹配么?
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 没事写垃圾文章
<cfy> yudun: 如果是嵌套匹配re有些麻烦的.
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 教我学个语言可以用来写个文档管理软件的吧。。
<iGoogle> 。。。高级了
<iGoogle> 给一个看看？
<Arthrun> ...
<iGoogle> tex？ 虽然我都不会。
<MaskRay> soiamso, cfy: c 终于超越 haskell 了
<iGoogle> 文档管理？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想这类简单的C应该很好超
<yudun> cfy, 我想找到一个文档中所有以那个为开头另一个为结尾的字符,就re.compile()了一个对象，然后re.findall(regex,str),总是返回[]
<anticlockwise> yudun: 把\r\n改成\s+试试
<cfy> MaskRay: switch+do-while混搭都被你用上了呀...
<cfy> MaskRay: C expert学来的?还是竞赛的时候很普遍的技巧了?
<reiv> 换行是$?
<Arthrun> iGoogle: anticlockwise 闪了
<cfy> yudun: 我是perl....
<yudun> cfy, -_- roger
<iGoogle> Arthrun: lp叫你。你去吧。
 * tenzu 又和屌叔打了个平手
<iGoogle> 。
<yudun> anticlockwise, 额还是不行，疯掉了
<MaskRay> cfy: Duff's device，以前看到的
<anticlockwise> yudun: 那把你要匹配的字符串PASTE看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.也许不是c expert,不过我也看到过.某书吧
<tenzu> 有必要装个2.6.38的kernel么？
<cfy> tenzu: 疼疼......
<iGoogle> http://www.cntaijiquan.com/1352/1352.html 谁帮忙下载一个。
<tenzu> cfy: ??
<cfy> tenzu: 我觉得没必要
<cfy> iGoogle: 迅雷?不是那个的?
<tenzu> iGoogle: ed2k。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 我就是觉得新鲜
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你要打太极么？
<iGoogle> 驴子慢
<iGoogle> 试试啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这儿没装下电驴的东西
<iGoogle> 传说太极的，对散打的，一拳，就打一个跟头。
<cfy> tenzu: 迅雷?
<cfy> iGoogle: 骗人的.
<tenzu> cfy: arch，哪儿来的吸血雷
<cfy> iGoogle: 太极没练好,会受伤的.
<iGoogle> cfy: 电视里面放了啊。研究成果
<cfy> iGoogle:  - -!电视能信的?
<iGoogle> 。那 discovery 你信不
<cfy> iGoogle: 不信.我被 g.f.w搞得傻了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 今天有个德国人说wall好啊,人变傻就好...
<iGoogle> 德国，网络审查也严的。记得是
<cfy> iGoogle: 怪不得说德国也傻....
<tenzu> kernel下了一半，情何以堪。。。
<iGoogle> 疼猪。。你去啥了？arch? gentoo?
<cfy> tenzu: virtualbox+xp...
<cfy> tenzu: 哦,你那盗版严厉不?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我笔记本里装的arch噻
<iGoogle> 啊。这么洋气
<tenzu> cfy: 应该很严厉，我下COD7就被钓鱼了
<cfy> tenzu: 你在哪里的?
<iGoogle> lol 疼鱼
<tenzu> cfy: 新加坡
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我鄙视木纹
<iGoogle> file:///media/SOFTWARE/%E4%BD%BF%E5%91%BD%E5%8F%AC%E5%94%A46%E7%8E%B0%E4%BB%A3%E6%88%98%E4%BA%892-%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E5%AE%8C%E6%95%B4%E7%89%88
<iGoogle> cod7。我也要试试。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不如6好玩，4，5，6都不错
<iGoogle> 买这台机，就是无聊，找cod玩才买的。
<cfy> tenzu: 我有个同学也在新加坡
<iGoogle> 盗版，会鞭刑不。 tenzu
<anticlockwise> COD是啥？
<iGoogle> 去马来某岛，可以享受穿刺。 tenzu
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: ...
<anticlockwise> Call of Duty?
<zkwlx> 使命召唤
<anticlockwise> o...我只玩过4，因为只有4在MAC上能玩……
<iGoogle> 出钱没。 anticlockwise
<wujie> ｓｔａｒ２
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 没……英国没有鞭刑的～～
<tenzu> cfy: 你同学干啥的？上班？上学？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 盗版不至于吧
<cfy> tenzu: 上学的.在南洋
<tenzu> iGoogle: 贩毒倒是会被鞭几下
<tenzu> cfy: 那岂不跟我是校友。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 你工作了?
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 记得英国有石刑
<tenzu> cfy: 等着答辩呢
<cfy> tenzu: 下次介绍你们认识下?学数学的
<cfy> tenzu: 哦.呵呵.
<wujie> 星际2用wine表示无压力
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: ……那是中世纪吧……
<tenzu> cfy: 美女么？
<cfy> tenzu: 男的...
<iGoogle> 估计是。 lol
<tenzu> cfy: 那还是不见了，嗯嗯
<anticlockwise> ...
<cfy> tenzu: 女的,我还留给你么.......
<tenzu> cfy: 离你一千多公里，你也吃不到
<iGoogle> cfy:  lol
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<iGoogle> 学数学的。 tenzu 你就是呆。那能美吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我毕业了来你着吧
<iGoogle> 养2个月可以。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 傻了吧，ntu的phd里面未婚男性是宝贝，跟别的地方不一样
<iGoogle> tenzu: ntu啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 帮你赚钱呢.....
<tenzu> iGoogle: 男阳里攻啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 我可以帮你维护perl脚本.......
<iGoogle> cfy: 好。要是机会好，就收了。
<iGoogle> lol
<yunfan> s
<iGoogle> tenzu: 哦
<iGoogle> 这名字好
<tenzu> 编译个内核得多久？我都困了
<yunfan> 10m
<MaskRay> cfy: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8230/a-fast-way-to-repeat-output-a-7bit-charhere-the-char-is-0xffand-the-times-is-2410241024
<soiamso> tenzu: 看cpu
<cfy> tenzu: 按小时计算.
<MaskRay> cfy: 你写的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我删除了.是啊.
<tenzu> cpu信息咋看？
<cfy> MaskRay: 太耗内存.你贴haskell的吧...不过要装ghc,人家估计不感冒...
<yunfan> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cfy> tenzu: cpuinfo
<tenzu> cfy: 还得装？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 快了10多分钟 慢了 2多小时。
<cfy> MaskRay: time tr '\0' '\377' < /dev/zero|dd count=$((24*1024*2)) > /dev/null
<cfy> MaskRay: 500MB,也不错了.
<yunfan> pocoyo: 还有2h的？
<pocoyo> yunfan: 我。
<micheal> 能不能通过aptitude upgrade 升级到ff4和gnome3?
<yunfan> pocoyo: 什么机器？
<tenzu> cfy: pocoyo soiamso model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<tenzu> 估计得多久？
<tenzu> yunfan: 你竟然用这个mj上来。。。
<soiamso> tenzu: 如果 4G 内存，估计 10m 以内？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这得看你怎么编译的内容多少吧？
<tenzu> soiamso: 3Ｇ内存
<yunfan> tenzu: 我在家就是这个  准确来说是thinkpad
<pocoyo> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2350  @ 1.86GHz 我的就很慢。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我就是yaourt了一下
<soiamso> tenzu: 你现在搞了多久？
<micheal> 上次提示ff能升级还以为是升到4.0，结果升到3.6.16
<pocoyo> micheal: 我还3.5.
<tenzu> soiamso: 3-5分钟的样子
<soiamso>  tenzu：已经很快了？
<micheal> pocoyo: 是你没升还是源里的就是3.5？
<pocoyo> micheal: debian testing.就是3.5
<pocoyo> micheal: 我看3.6就直接跳过去了。
<micheal> pocoyo: 哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 被你删掉了。。
<tenzu> soiamso: /drivers/gpu的部分刚完
<dark> 有人吗
<pocoyo> dark: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<dark> 男的  女的 通吃
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊,我觉得不好,我再弄个.
<Guest31922> 我firefox最近老是崩掉
<Guest31922> 想干净的卸载了他  再重新安装下  要怎么处理
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8236/a-fast-way-to-repeat-output-a-byte
<leyle> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/139201.htm 哦？黑客社交网站？
<tone>  - -#
<blueghost> 我想知道，这里到底有没有女的
<tone> 这个我也在疑问中
<blueghost> tone:) 有可能 jiejie 是女的
<blueghost> tone:) hers 也有疑问
<tone> 这个我真不知道阿
<blueghost> tone:) her
<blueghost> tone:) jiejie--姐姐
<blueghost> tone:) hers -- her
<tenzu> 我认识的女的都没来
<tone> 没准是 杰杰呢
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦
<blueghost> tone:) 我希望是姐姐
<blueghost> jiejie:) 好
<pocoyo`> 我认识的女的来了
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何看编码? 我文件乱码
<myke2> MaskRay: 文件名乱码
<tone> 淡定吧  泡妞去QQ   别来这了 这是净土阿
<blueghost> myke2:) 应该 是 gb 的
<jiejie> blueghost: 你那么晚还来啊
<blueghost> jiejie是的
<jiejie> -。-！
<MaskRay> myke2: vim 不是够智能了吗？
<blueghost>  myke2 好
<blacklightmoon> 好
<blueghost> myke2:) 应该 是 gb 的
<blueghost> myke2:) 错了， 应该说 是 一定不是 utf8 的
<zkwlx> 明天要上课了/__\
<blueghost> tone:) 现在 我 醒悟过来了， 怎么 女的 在 就不是净土了
<tone> 不是女的在就不是净土了   是色狼在 就不是净土了
<blueghost> tone:) .....
<zkwlx> 还以为他要说这里是少林寺呢.....
<tone>  - -#
<colourwolf> tone give you a little colour to see see
<tone>  - -@
<tone> 我走了
<tenzu> 卡了握夫
<colourwolf> tenzu:) 什么意思
<tenzu> colourwolf: 中文音译
<colourwolf> :)
<colourwolf> tenzu:) 像 俄罗斯 的名字
<colourwolf> ubuntu 有什么新闻吗
<iGoogle> wolfcolorful?
<tenzu> colourwolf: 俄罗斯名字以不日不舒服斯基为代表
<colourwolf> ubuntu 新闻 在 google 上就这么几个。 没什么更新啊
<zkwlx> 我那个年代是不撸不舒服斯基
<colourwolf> 谁知道 ubuntu 有什么心的 新闻吗
<iGoogle> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/146729
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你第一次看这套漫画？
<tenzu> 呃，美女走了
<pocoyo`> 谁是美女
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 你是 AB 型的？
<iGoogle> my O
<tenzu> pocoyo`: 别说你不认识lainme
<iGoogle> lainme
<tenzu> 毛啊，这么久了还没编译完
<pocoyo`> 也不是我老婆啊。
<pocoyo`> tenzu: 哈哈 再等半小时
<tenzu> pocoyo`: 11点还不完我就直接睡觉去了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 在欣赏matrix字幕？
<colourwolf> 我想 gnome 3 正式版 出来后， ubuntu 会 放弃 unity 吧
<iGoogle> colourwolf: 又不是猴子。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没啊，等着内核编译完呢
<byncz> 编译内核啊
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 只是我的希望。 我是希望 unity 只是 暂时 的。 unity 太 恶心了
<iGoogle> 不启用就是。
<byncz> 我还是用rpm包省事点
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不知道matrix屏保啊
<byncz> 黑客帝国？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我就没装屏保
<edison0354> colourwolf: 你太天真了
<pocoyo`> tenzu: 编译他干嘛用
<byncz> matrix 是黑客帝国吗？
<aBiNg> iGoogle 你么有 gmail 么？用么？
<tenzu> pocoyo`: 我就是想看看新内核是啥样，yaourt了一下就等到现在
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 用。
<colourwolf> edison0354:)
<iGoogle> byncz: 系统带的屏保。形容编译的过程享受
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 那直接给我吧。 :P
<edison0354> Destine: 阿容回去了？
<Destine> edison0354, 没，在我这里。
<edison0354> Destine: 在你那里……这句话好诡异……
<Destine> edison0354, 嗯，外面刷夜呢。
<edison0354> Destine: 汗！
 * tenzu 拜见悦姐
<edison0354> Destine: release notes又更新了……
<Destine> tenzu, 拜见疼疼。
<Destine> edison0354, 翻！
<tenzu> 还以为悦姐把茸茸锁在房间里了
<Destine> tenzu, 。。。
<pocoyo`> Destine: 不会吧。为嘛不留在房间里。可怜的蓉蓉
<iGoogle> 刷夜? 刷墙壁？
<edison0354> Destine: 你俩电脑还爪机？
<Destine> edison0354, 电脑，在办公室。
<edison0354> Destine: 额
 * pocoyo` 's 春宵一刻值千金啊
<spirit> pocoyo`: 正解
 * tenzu 很难想像悦姐调教茸茸的场面
<tenzu> 我自己把自己踢了
<pocoyo`> 有人要倒霉。
 * anticlockwise 我迷托佛～～～
<iGoogle> tenzu... 我以为疼猪是猴子呢。 lol
<colourwolf> 怎么了
<pocoyo`> 我也千金去了。
<iGoogle> 居然学雕，自贡
<iGoogle> colourwolf: 你语文太差。
<iGoogle> 成语都不知道。
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 和 成语 有什么关系。 我只是好奇 的是， 为什么有人 被踢
<leyle> gimp 如何查看照片exif信息？除了重新编译？
<yunfan> colourwolf: 因为干涉他人隐私
<leyle> 或者有无啥子非命令行工具可以查看？
<colourwolf> yunfan:) 哦
<iGoogle> leyle: 安装exif
<colourwolf> Destine:) 你该踢了 yunfan
<yunfan> t把
<iGoogle> colourwolf: 你这nick，也该踢。 lol
<colourwolf> :)
<leyle> iGoogle: 刚安装了。咋个用阿？
<leyle> iGoogle: 不会是用命令吧？
<leyle> 囧，看man好像是的
<iGoogle> leyle: 知道man。还问啥。 lol
<leyle> iGoogle: 晚上闲的蛋疼
<vic> google emacs 看看效果
<edison0354> colourwolf: 我刚看到你的ID⋯⋯
<iGoogle> DieAvid 也紧张了。 你看。 colourwolf
<vic> 大家去试试 google 一下 emacs
<colourwolf> edison0354:) 怎么
<myke2> EMACS?
<Freebuilder> 冒个泡
<leyle> vic: 没啥特别的阿？
<edison0354> colourwolf: 没⋯⋯
<iGoogle> leyle: 多使用aptitude。没事找软件方便。
<vic> leyle: 我咋无法显示呢
<iGoogle> vic: 看你自己的nick
<vic> iGoogle: ？？？
<myke2> aptitude不支持ports? 我忘了.
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> 短了。缺rp知道吧。 vic 改成 vicrp。就可以搜索了。
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 新立德 好 还是 aptitude 好。 两个都用过， 但 对 aptitude 没什么感觉。 可能 用 新立德 习惯了。 可否介绍一下 aptitude 有什么过人之处
<vic> iGoogle: 凸
<iGoogle> colourwolf: 深入下search pattern，你就知道aptitude的好处了。
<iGoogle> vic: :D
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 哦
<myke2> Synaptic支持ports么?
<colourwolf> vic:) 凸？ 什么意思， 凹？
<iGoogle> 啥ports。不是这系统的吧。
<colourwolf> myke2:) ports 是什么， 有什么 用途
<myke2> 形象说法, 就是deb-src
<iGoogle> 根本不形象。
<myke2> apt-get source?
<iGoogle> 你画个图
<vic> emacs的学习曲线像坨屎
<leyle> 钗黛双收：若你也同Vim难割舍，却又看Emacs情切切
<colourwolf> vic:) 不知道是不是 我 太色了， 凸 看起来 就是 小鸡鸡， 凹 就是 那...
<iGoogle> leyle: 那会短命的
<myke2> 听说emacs不错的
<vic> colourwolf: 你啊你啊。。说你啥好呢  这么直接说出来干嘛
<leyle> iGoogle: …………
<colourwolf> vic:) ...
<vic> colourwolf: 呵呵
<colourwolf> :)
<myke2> colourwolf: 阿弥陀佛, 在这里说这个.
<pityonline> 明天又要上班了……
<colourwolf> myke2:) ...
<zkwlx> 凹就是那裤衩
<myke2> 什么场合说什么话.
<leyle> vim 写 email？
<leyle> 哦，天啊，这个也太神了吧
<vic> 有什么是emacs能干的vim干不了的
<colourwolf> gnome3 的中文网页 怎么还没变啊， 还是错版
<edison0354> colourwolf: 阿荣没时间提交⋯⋯
<edison0354> colourwolf: 其实前天就已经改出来了…⋯
<leyle> http://vi-improved.org/vim.png
<colourwolf> edison0354:) 哦
<colourwolf> edison0354:)
<zkwlx> 羡慕啊，英语好：D
<iGoogle> leyle: 别比这。支持外挂脚本的，都一样了。
<iGoogle> colourwolf: 你咋还没被踢。
<xin_> 总算进来这里了～哈哈，睡觉去
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) ....
<colourwolf> xin_:) ....
<leyle> iGoogle: 你们的终端底色是咋个整的？
<leyle> 背景是啥子颜色？
<colourwolf> leyle:) 色 的
<leyle> colourwolf: ？
<colourwolf> leyle:) 就是色 的， 符合我的nick
<leyle> colourwolf: 擦，
<leyle> 洛杉矶之战 坑爹阿，不好看
<iGoogle> 就是乌漆抹黑的。
<iGoogle> 看那，那不就是征兵宣传片嘛。
<colourwolf> iGoogle:) 维稳部队 ???
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不夜神你好
<iGoogle> 我睡觉了。
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> 我也睡了
<iGoogle> 别
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/146734
<roylez_> http://i.imm.io/4NjS.png
<lei`> pacman -S 时总说这个：错误：无法打开文件 /var/lib/pacman/local/libgpod-0.8.0-2/desc: 没有那个文件或目录
<lei`>   是怎么回事啊？有人遇到过吗
<leyle> 有无这样的脚本？就是在任何界面上，只要我复制一段文字，然后点击右键（或利用手势）就可以进行google搜索？
<leyle> 单纯的复制，然后放在浏览器里面搜索太蛋疼了
<Freebuilder> leyle, 你写个，服务大家
<leyle> Freebuilder: 才疏学浅，惭愧
<colourwolf> leyle:) 可以啊
<leyle> colourwolf: 你准备做一个？
<leyle> 我想到一个方法，比较蛋疼，首先复制一段文字，然后设定一个快捷键，这个快捷键绑定的脚本就是把剪贴板上的内容进行搜索
<colourwolf> leyle:) 一个 现实是， 在 linux 对于文本 的选择 就相当于复制。 就是可以 从剪贴簿 中获得你选择的文本。 你 需要一些 激发的机制， 在选择后，如何激发你搜索 的功能
<leyle> colourwolf: 哈，想到一块去了
<colourwolf> leyle:) 或者快捷键， 或者 随时判断 剪贴簿内容
<colourwolf> leyle:)
<leyle> colourwolf: 随时判断这个有点浪费资源，不是每个时刻复制的内容都要搜索。调用浏览器这个应该不复杂吧？
<colourwolf> leyle:) 这个不知道了。 应该 没什么问题的
<leyle> colourwolf: 剪贴板是 xclip ?
<colourwolf> leyle:) 这个不知道了， 我没直接 接触过 xwindow， 我只是 在 qt4 这个层次上编程的。
<beblessed> 各位好，請問哪位同時用ibus輸入法和vimperator？發現ibus和vimp的f鍵hint有衝突，請問有辧法解決嗎？
<adam8157> beblessed: 未发现冲突...
<beblessed> 具體情況是，開著ibus時按數字鍵不能正確找到hints所標示的鍵接
<adam8157> beblessed: 开着...为什么要开着...
<beblessed> 哦，就是在網頁輸入過中文後，一定要手工切換成英文纔能使用vimp
<adam8157> beblessed: 确实会, 但是不输入中文的时候为什么要打开输入法? 另外vimperator新版已经支持hintchars了, 比数字键hint舒服多了...
<alvin_rxg> 俺都习惯了敲完中文，就立即关闭 ibus
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 一样, 每次看到别人默认输入法是中文输入法就别扭...
<beblessed> 呵呵，關鍵我剛從scim轉過來，老是忘了關。。。
<alvin_rxg> 谁可以推荐个好的 cjk 字体？同时它的英文字体和 Dejavu 相似
<beblessed> 原來是這樣。看來以後要注意關閉了。
<beblessed> 用於latex的cjk字體？
<alvin_rxg> wmii ...
<beblessed> window manager?
<beblessed> 不懂， 祗會用awesome...
<alvin_rxg> awesome 对于 xrandr 的支持不完美
<beblessed> 唔。。我用著還行，基本都是默認配置，要求不高，哈哈～
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 丁噹 - 一半
<liuchong> 大家好
<^k^> liuchong, 好  ㍘ 
<happyaron> ...
<liuchong> 小k，
<liuchong> 你好
<leyle> 装了一个lua编写的conky脚本，就是画了四个圆，用了200+mb
<alvin_rxg> ..........
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 貌似用 conky 的家伙，很多都喜欢用 lua 画一些华而不实的东西
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 我果断的删掉那个脚本了，太坑爹了，
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 你用啥子修饰桌面？
<alvin_rxg> wmii... 没用啥修饰
<alvin_rxg> leyle: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=146742
<itrufeng> hi
<itrufeng> ´ó¼Ò»¹²»Ë¯Ñ½
<^k^> itrufeng, 好  ㍘ 
<^k^> itrufeng:say 大家还不睡呀 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<leyle> alvin_rxg:啥子都没看出来
<leyle> 除了字体比较丑
<itrufeng> 好了
<itrufeng> UTF了
<alvin_rxg> leyle: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=146743
<itrufeng> 我用wubi安装 ubuntu11.04 有问题。一直卡到安装系统的地方。有啥好办法呀。
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 咋个放在那个面板上的阿
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 那个是和 wmii 有关的。
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 哦，还是算了，不折腾了，听都没听过
<alvin_rxg> leyle: awesome wm, wmii wm... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_manager#Types   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<alvin_rxg> afk
<leyle> alvin_rxg: …………用那个的好处是啥子？
<lei`> itrufeng: 我也是
<lei`> itrufeng: 我现在改arch了
<drovencrazy> gnome3 美国时间几点？
<drovencrazy> 还有27个小时
<lei`> drovencrazy: 官方源已经是正式版了
<drovencrazy> lei,官方源？
<drovencrazy> lei,求地址
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 如果你喜欢纯键盘操作，那你会喜欢 tiling wm 的
<knownbad> 小银幕不好用。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 用什么看电视？  me-tv升级后一直搞不定channels.conf
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 用 mplayer 呗……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 功能好点就 vlc 或者 kaffeine
<drovencrazy> lei`, gnome3 10.10可用么？
<knownbad> 还是得搞定channels.conf。  不知那个w_scan设定。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: community/linuxtv-dvb-apps
<alvin_rxg> scan -a<NUM> -f<NUM> -d<NUM> /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/<???> > channels.conf   #我都这么搞定的……
<alvin_rxg> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lefacxCnRG1qas3fb.gif
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 看pdf用的啥子软件？ evince？
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 哪个都可以用的呀，zathura, evince, okular, xpdf, etc..
<alvin_rxg> 我用 okular..
<leyle> alvin_rxg: evince打开扫描版的pdf速度太慢，xpdf滚动不舒服，其他几个还没用过，okular用起来如何？
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 扫描的都慢吧……
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 恩，都慢，adobe更残了，在ubuntu上一滚动直接死掉了
<alvin_rxg> 那就试试 okular 吧
<leyle> 蒽饼
<leyle> 恩
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/dwarf_fortress  <-- 这么游戏怎么玩的……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dwarf Fortress | Linux game database
<liuchong> 有人吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, kaffeine
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自动扫描。自动录制，简单极了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 谢了，刚刚不在桌前。
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-c/dvb-t/analog才52,74
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很值阿
<alvin_rxg> dvb-c ... 不是说没信号……
<knownbad> apvlv 好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要的是analog
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, analog没有便宜的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我没找到
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那就买吧
<knownbad> 嗯，我之前才把analog的丢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, analog的很不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我连不上webqq了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那里行么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚，我用 libqq
<knownbad> 我也
<alvin_rxg> libqq svn r147
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有重复信息
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 果然。libqq能用
<alvin_rxg> ？……
<knownbad> 但老婆现在知道用天屁的好。
<alvin_rxg> 天屁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pidgin和fcitx有冲突
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打不出字体
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<alvin_rxg> 右键 -> input methodes?
<alvin_rxg> 右键 -> input methods?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fcitx的框出来。定在那里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是输入法的设置。我说的是冲突
<knownbad> skype=天屁
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是不清楚……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: (C)Tom ?
<knownbad> ？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: tom 版 skype ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前没有这个毛病
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用了libqq就有了
<knownbad> 嗯，倒是忘了老婆装的是那一版。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该是 pidgin 的问题啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 八成是
<knownbad> ibus没问题
<xiaoy>  有人在UBUNTU64安装TOTEM-PPS？
<knownbad> 应该需要lib32
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 破玩意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 登不上webqq了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我可以登录上去的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是公司的网络有问题了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不稳定……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还算行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用linuxqq了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆非要用qq
<knownbad> 换个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她不是可以用 windows 的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说的是我的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她2台win7呢
<knownbad> 有钱人
<alvin_rxg> 有钱人
<alvin_rxg> 看，有房有老婆，又即将有车子了
<alvin_rxg> 房子票子车子娘子，快全了
 * knownbad 羞愧的上吊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 用面条
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> 忘了打
<alvin_rxg> wmii 的 witray 刷新得好不及时……
<cike> 有人知道不用登陆管理器怎么直接进入awesome吗
<cike> 登陆管理器被我给删了，进不去了……
<cike> 但是我装了awesome，可是也进不去
<alvin_rxg> cike: startx ?
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 明天的记忆
<cike> alvin_rxg: startx不管用
<alvin_rxg> cike: ~/.xinitrc ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://naol.ca/photo/0807/0718-4.jpg
<cike> alvin_rxg: 写了，也不管用
<alvin_rxg> cike: 写了啥，不管用是啥？
<cike> exec awesome
<cike> 进不了桌面
<alvin_rxg> cike: 没错误信息嘛？如何的进不了桌面？全黑？全白？彩色？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: buntes republik deutschland....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: M"¹NCHEN  == münchen...
<cike> alvin_rxg: 原来进去了，被我删了一些软件，后来进不去了，在登陆管理器那卡住了，输入密码后回来还是登陆管理器
<alvin_rxg> cike: 现在启动 startx, 之后 到 tty 看看有啥信息
<cike> alvin_rxg: 在字符介面下中文都是乱码
<alvin_rxg> 丫就不能开英文啊
<cike> alvin_rxg: 有没有什么办法不用登陆管理器，直接启动awesome吗
<alvin_rxg> cike: 除了 *dm 之外有两种方案，不过实质一样。
<alvin_rxg> 就是 startx 和 直接 init x ...
<cike> alvin_rxg: 不知道ubuntu怎么开英文……
<cike> alvin_rxg: 那怎么配置才能直接进awesome？
<alvin_rxg> 在启动 startx 前， export LANG=en_US.utf8
<alvin_rxg> cike: 还是 startx 吧……  系统启动时直接 init x 有危险……
<cike> alvin_rxg: 收到
<cike> 恩，我再试一次
<cike> alvin_rxg: ubuntu的配置文件太乱了，我都找不到在哪
<cike> alvin_rxg: 你给的那个启动英文的是不是：export LANG=en_US.UTF-8?
<alvin_rxg> cike: yo，之后再 startx
<cike> al
<cike> alvin_rxg: ok
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: gn8
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 你认为有关当局很多吗？  ㍜ 
<tonghuix> Destine, 早上好
<tonghuix> lqi Hi
<colourwolf> 命运?
<colourwolf> 有什么地方 可以挂 机器人的 啊
<colourwolf> 我想 在我的 项目频道 挂一个 机器人。 主要 是 Q&A 收集 Bug， 或留言 的
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-06
 * edison0354 早
<Loongjiang> nethack，玩了一个 早上，死了一个早上
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 你终于来了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 早
<Loongjiang> freeflying:tesm
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 人生有几件绝对不能失去的东西：自制的力量，冷静的头脑，希望和信心！◎人生四项基本原则：懂得选择，学会放弃，耐得住寂寞，经得起诱惑。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> xiamx: welcome back
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 什么时候你上线的
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 你好
<Loongjiang> xiamx: nethack玩过没
<xiamx> Loongjiang, mei
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 日本请求俄罗斯派遣核辐射处理船
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 路透社4月5日电，日本请示俄核处理船
<Loongjiang> snownews默认的浏览器是什么，我不小心修改了，怎么也打不开完整的新闻了
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 高考成绩出来了，老师长出一口气对我说：其实没考上，对你和大学都是一种幸福。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> snownews默认的浏览器是什么，我不小心修改了，怎么也打不开完整的新闻了
<Loongjiang> 搜索用百毒，下载用逊雷，杀毒用瑞腥，输入用馊狗，聊天用扣扣，视频用暴疯，手机用网禽，嚼着双汇，再喝点三鹿，人生就完美了
<freeflying> Loongjiang: ?
<Loongjiang> freeflying: launchpad的邮件我订阅了，只是不知道怎样修改bug呢
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 看到bug你就尝试重现，然后修复，提交你的补丁就好
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我没用ubuntu也能尝试么
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 有些不一定是ubuntu特有的
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 哦，看来我得仔细的看看
<MaoDa> 早
<Loongjiang> MaoDa: 早
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 哪里提交补丁呢
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 你注册了后就可以直接给订阅的bug回邮件了
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 你是说回复就可以了？？
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 对
<imadper> ls
<imadper> 话说,pidgin上面飞信的服务器地址添什么呀?
<Loongjiang> imadper: google中国移动的服务器
<imadper> Loongjiang: ok~
<flay> ubuntu好像没有/etc/X11/xorg.conf 请问如果我要设置鼠标应该修改哪个配置文件呢
<Loongjiang> flay: locate mouse
<lwf808> 我需要修改freebsd.iso里的packages,我能不能在我系统下的/usr/ports下make index获得新INDEX,然后cp到iso
<lwf808> INDEX对iso安装系统时有那些影响？
<Kandu> 這個詞 “binutils” 如何發音呢？“binary utilities”？
<imadper> 现在有人用pidgin的飞信插件吗?我的总是说密码错误,登陆不上呀
<flay> 我现在不用pidgin了
<Loongjiang> solidot 最新消息 太空
<Loongjiang> 小文文 写道 "一块来自报废中国卫星的碎片可能会撞上国际空间站，美国宇航局下令站内的宇航员躲进逃生舱。预料这块6英寸（15厘米）长的碎片会在距离空间站5公里的地方掠过。由于没有足够的时间改变国际空间站的方向躲避，美国宇航局发出红色最高威胁警报
<imadper> flay: empathy的也行呀~
<flay> imadper: 用的irssi 原来用pidgin的时候一直没问题
<flay> Loongjiang: 没找到什么有用的信息
<imadper> flay: irssi的fetion?
<flay> Draftsight感觉鼠标在飘 貌似有2个鼠标 菜单栏是黑色的 画图区是黑的
<Loongjiang> flay: 。。。。
<flay> irssi有飞信的插件吗 没听说阿
<china> 有没有稳定的平板电脑装 ubuntu 的？手里的电脑好像有点旧了，需要买新的了
 * roylez 最讨厌神马飞信扣扣的
<tenzu> roylez: 前两天我用抠抠，狂丢消息
<china> 台式机太噪音，本本太热，下一个打算买平板，不知道好不好，最好还是  ubuntu de
<tenzu> roylez: fetion还好，我给我妈发消息很方便
<roylez> china: 我的asus ul30a，cpu从没超过53度
<china> roylez: o
<roylez> tenzu: 命令行的吗？
<roylez> tenzu: ee那厮威胁我加了他飞信好友
<tenzu> roylez: openfetion，好像有cli版
<xwx> 菜鸟来报个到
<tenzu> roylez: 啊，我也要加，我要轰炸死阿姨
<roylez> tenzu: 加上没？
<tenzu> roylez: 没动静
<tenzu> roylez: 发了好友申请，丫的还没同意
<roylez> 估计正在跟小蜜亲热吧...
 * pocoyo 求推荐linxu下的音频编辑软件 及教程. 
<pocoyo> cool edit类似.
<kasion> audacity? 没做过的表示不知道
<lemonhall> pocoyo: audacity 普通编辑小CASE
<kasion> audacity的界面真难看
<pocoyo> 你们都知道啊.
<pocoyo> google了下也就这个. 别的还真没有能看懂的.
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/hXEQ5.jpg  看这个，我笑抽了
<xwx> smplayer
<xwx> pocoyo: smplayer
<pityonline> roylez: 啥意思？
<xwx> pocoyo: vlc
<roylez> pityonline: 自己看咯
<pityonline> roylez: 能看懂就好办了
<pityonline> http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/r8lh7/ 这是俺宿舍楼电梯里贴的
<roylez> pityonline: 有个女学生，在大厅里面说“被一个Big Black Dude强奸”的恐惧感神马的，声音很大，很不巧旁边就住了个Big Black Dude
<tenzu> 有意思
<pityonline> roylez: well
<Darksair> roylez: 哈哈哈，最后的 P.S. 是重点
<xwx> roylez: 这是冷笑话么？
<roylez> xwx: 这个不冷好不好
<Darksair> 不怎么冷
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/fBzf5.png
<thorne> 太宅了
<roylez> 订书机 http://i.imgur.com/pFl3y.jpg
<tenzu> 藏品不少
<lemonhall> roylez: 主席是个宅？
<freeflying> roylez: 别忘记帮我发邮件
<quanru> Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_clock_rings execution failed: attempt to call a nil value
<roylez> freeflying: 发过了，这两天没看见他sametime上线，怀疑是出差？你这个急吗？
<tenzu> iGoogle: ？？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 飞信赶紧验证
<jyf1987> 终于不发光盘了
<freeflying>    roylez 不着急
<shiky> pidgin 的QQ能用不
<thorne> 可以 用新的libqq
<zhangkaixuan> Canonical 停止向个人用户派送免费光盘 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/canonical/
<zhangkaixuan> Shotwell 0.9.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/shotwell-0-9-1/
<jyf1987> 不送光盘是对的
<jyf1987> 就应该给团队光盘 u盘什么的
<jyf1987> 让团队去帮人安装
<iGirl> jyf1987: 你秀逗了,帮人装
<iGirl> shotwell很好用
<jyf1987> iGirl: 为什么不能帮人装？我都帮好多人装过了
<iGirl> jyf1987: 所以你秀逗啦,从来不干这个,xp都不帮人家装
 * iGirl 吃饭先~~~
<jyf1987> 这人比我还没逻辑 额
<zhangkaixuan> KDE 桌面环境的全功能媒体播放器 Kaffeine 1.2.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/kaffeine-1-2-1/
<thorne> KDE下就没有用过这个播放器 也不知道这家伙现在怎样了
<freeflying> zhangkaixuan: bot?
<zhangkaixuan> 针对 GTK+ 工具箱与 GNOME 桌面开发环境的快速图形界面开发工具 Glade 3.8.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/glade-3-8-0-and-3-10-0/
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 這樣的東西。還是不要發了
<zhangkaixuan> freeflying: nsdy
<nsdy> Kandu:都是比较常用的软件或者比较重要的新闻
<Kandu> nsdy: 其實你只要每天喊一遍訂閱地址就好了 :)
<nsdy> Kandu:.....。。。。。。并不是每天都发的
<nsdy> Wine 1.3.17 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/wine-1-3-17/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.17 : OSMSG
<ofan> Canonical 停止向个人用户派送免费光盘
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 常用的从来不用
<lemonhall> 有人在么？
<lemonhall> 帮个忙，用OO帮我转换一份PDF
<nsdy> Loongjiang: 好吧大牛。。。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 什么时候送过啊
<Baili> 我对指着cd /home/user/ 后半截问我这是什么的大学生绝望了，你们一个月的Linux课学的鸟啊！
<lemonhall> ofan: 你在LINUX下么，有OO么。。帮我转一份PDF。。。。有空？
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 牛不牛，linux上才起头
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 什么oo
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: open office,我想转换一份文档。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall:我有abiword
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/yW4UR.gif
<junk> gnome shell比nuity好用多了！爽~
<edison0354> lemonhall: ofan: http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/   投票去！
<roylez> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_3BEwpv0dM
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> 投你妹
<cfy> youtube?!
<lingo0o> 大家好！不知道有没有人遇到和我相似的问题，就是用Firefox打开三国杀的时候，会不知道怎么的变成白屏，只能重新刷新才行，Chrome有时也会
<pocoyo> lingo0o: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Kandu> cfy: rsync 在不同機器間傳一個文件，若這個文件只傳了一半。下次傳的時候會從中續傳？
<cfy> Kandu: use --partial
<cfy> Kandu: 不会,除非你用--partial,每次都用才行.
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/7Y2vB.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 越狱?!
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> Kandu:  rsync='rsync --progress --partial',从主席那里拿来的.
<cfy>  
<Kandu> cfy: thx
<Loongjiang> lingo0o: 有没有禁用javascript啊
<lingo0o> Loongjiang, 这个怎么禁用啊？
<cfy> roylez: 主席,怎么好像我直接写bindkey -s "^Z" "fg\n"在.zshrc里没效果呢?
<Loongjiang> 工具插件里，我是说如果禁用了JS就没法运行
<cfy> roylez: 在zsh里输入一遍倒是有效果.
<roylez> cfy: ^Z是按 C-V C-Z 出来的
<lingo0o> Loongjiang：我上网看到有说和Gnash有关，有这回事吗？
<cfy> roylez: 我C-v c-z没效果啊
<roylez> cfy: vim打开zshrc，改^Z，输入环境下按C-V C-Z
<roylez> http://bakerjake.deviantart.com/art/Tiny-Planets-Tutorial-80653688
<cfy> roylez: 然后呢?
<cfy> roylez: bindkey -s "" "fg\n"
<wanglemao> doat
<roylez> cfy: 没了
<cfy> roylez: 还是不行.
<roylez> cfy: 你直接打开我的配置，把那行复制过去，用yy，不要用鼠标
<cfy> roylez: 不是,问题是为啥输入在zsh里可以.配置里不行呢?
<roylez> 我的就可以阿，我搞不懂你那边有神马问题
<cfy> roylez: 在zsh里^和Z,还是^Z ?
<cfy>  
<roylez> ^Z
<cfy> roylez: 我在zsh里用的是^和Z,配置的话,两个都试过了.
<roylez> 是一个字符
<cfy> roylez: 在交互下,^Z会出错的吧
<cfy> roylez: 交互的时候也可以一个?
<roylez> ^Z是一个字符，不是两个
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/vim_C-z.png
<cfy> Kandu: 我知道.问题是,我两个都不行.
<cfy> Kandu: emacs里是C-q C-z,我试过和vim的C-v C-z是一样的.
<cfy> Kandu: 可是都不行.在zsh交互模式下,只能用两个字符的.一个字符的我复制过去,不行.
<roylez> cfy: use vim, all your pain from emacs will be gone.
<cfy> roylez:okay
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，那不知了
<cfy> Kandu: roylez 效果.
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: vim里删除,重弄,^Z已经是特殊颜色了.
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 开新的zsh仍然无效果.
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 现在C-z的效果是屏幕闪了一下.
<Kandu> cfy: 這得問 roylez，我剛只說 vim 鍵。 zsh 沒聽說過
<roylez> .
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，剛聽說了
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/qPq09.jpg
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/Xp58b.jpg
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 貌似partial只是不删除...你重传仍会覆盖...
<roylez> cfy: 是吗，我其实没试过续传...
<roylez> 底下那个万圣节的衣服太牛了
<cfy> roylez: 是啊....我给同学复制电影....C-c 再开始....又重新开始了...
<cfy> 我哭了......
<roylez> cfy: 没事，你还可以活好多年，足够把这个传完了
<jyf1987> cfy: hoho
<cfy> roylez: ....
<Kandu> 那我還是用 nginx 做服務。那邊用 wget -c 好了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,7z加密一下.就不怕了.
<cfy> Kandu: sftp不知道咋样.能续传不?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知哎
<MaskRay> cfy: sftp 不支持目录
<iGoogle> ten
<iGoogle> e
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: proxychains+wget咋样?
<MaskRay> cfy: rsync 要打目录名，麻烦
<Loongjiang> lingo0o: /quit
<iGoogle> roylez: 又这么闲
<cfy> MaskRay: 悲剧....我以一直觉得sftp没啥用.
<roylez> cfy: 挺好阿
<MaskRay> cfy: sys-fs/sshfs-fuse
<roylez> cfy: 我这边是主力
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在能 = fg么?
<roylez> cfy: lftp + sftp
<cfy> MaskRay: sshfs?
<cfy> roylez: how?
<iGoogle> sftp是没啥用吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个要挂载。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,我知道.
<roylez> lftp sftp://idiot@nonsense.city
<cfy> roylez: 懂了,我试试
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> roylez: 这个好
<cfy> roylez: 密码怎么填?
<roylez> cfy: 不是会提示的吗
<cfy> roylez: 我是证书的.没密码的.
<cfy> C-c就好了?!
<roylez> cfy: 证书似乎不行吧
<cfy> roylez: 我行了...
<cfy> roylez: 说错了.直接回车就好了
<roylez> cfy: ls能看到东西？
<cfy> 不是...
<cfy> 是C-c
<cfy> roylez: 可以..
<roylez> ...
<roylez> cfy: 我一直是把密码写 netrc
<roylez> 或者用 pass 命令
<junk> exit
<cfy> roylez: 可以....C-c就行.
<roylez> cfy: bug吧，nnnd，我这边不行
<cfy> Kandu: lftp sftp://xxx@foo.bar就行咯
<Kandu> cfy: 也沒用過。只用 tsocks
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 我试过两个vps了.
<roylez> cfy: lftp的好处是可以用bookmark
<cfy> roylez: 哦.呵呵.
<roylez> cfy: 而且zsh可以补全bookmark
<Kandu> cfy: ubuntu-cn 的兩個？
<cfy> Kandu: 我那个和你那个.我都试过了.
<Kandu> cfy: BurstNet DiaHosting
<hoxily> :-)
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<Kandu> cfy: 體驗如何？
<blacklightmoon> hello
<^k^> blacklightmoon, 好  ㍥ 
<blacklightmoon> ^k^: 什么？
<^k^> blacklightmoon, 难道你不明白吗？  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你不上班？
<calebot> ^k^ 是 bot
<^k^> Loongjiang, 如果我的工作？  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> calebot: 晓得，你也是吗
<Loongjiang> calebot: 应该叫做cale bot
<shiky> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 在哪上班
<^k^> Loongjiang, 你问我你在哪里工作？  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你在哪里工作
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我在学博士理查德华莱士的实验室。  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 意大利吗
<^k^> Loongjiang, 问：你对意大利最喜欢的部分？  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 学博士查德华莱士在意大利吗
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我相信他会乐于知道。  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你神经蛋
<^k^> Loongjiang, 你介意我告诉其他人：不明身份的人说我神经蛋。  ㍥ 
<lemonhall> ...............
<lemonhall> 小K的话怎么这么多???今天
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: freenode的服务器是在意大利吗
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 全球。。。它今天发神经。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 88
 * Loongjiang 潇洒的离开了
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: ...........88.。。。
 * lemonhall http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/14433897.html
<jingqq52101> topic
<leaveboy> up
 * NoIE 各位好，我做天感冒了，今天早晨觉得病好了
 * NoIE 去了一趟兴业银行，咨询贷款的事儿。有趣了一趟中国联通，将 ADSL 升级为2M.
 * NoIE 现在，病得更重了。。。
<NoIE> http://games.sina.com.cn/w/n/2011-04-06/1034487556.shtml
<lemonhall> NoIE: .................
<lemonhall> NoIE: 慰问一下？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 带慰问品了吗？
<calebot> 慰问品, 萝莉一只
<lemonhall> NoIE: 没有萝莉，我亲自给你暖床好了
<jyf1987> 做个有性欲才接客的鸡
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: .....
<mikeandmore> 原来我一直是ipv6上来的啊-_-
<NoIE> calebot: 收下了。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 女装没意见。
<calebot> mikeandmore: 看来不是
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你真重口
<calebot> mikeandmore: 你应该是 ipv4
<mikeandmore> calebot: 不会啊我ping freenode不行，要ping6的
<calebot> mikeandmore: /whois mikeandmore -> ~mikeandmo@60.191.99.13
<mikeandmore> calebot: @.@
<calebot> mikeandmore: 不是 ipv6 啊
<mikeandmore> calebot: 好吧。。。过真是。ping4太慢了而已-_-
<mikeandmore> 我v6看看-w-
<calebot> 翻了下 history, 我不用 locale 已经五年多了 (不过前阵子有用日文 locale)
<calebot> 不用 xim 满六年了
 * calebot is 不用 locale 鼓捣输入法的先进用户之一
<jyf1987> calebot: 什么意思
<calebot> jyf1987: fcitx 之类 xim-based 输入法依赖 locale data
<calebot> jyf1987: 我用 immodule 所以可以在 POSIX/C locale 用输入法
<jyf1987> calebot: 你真是折腾
<calebot> jyf1987: 不用 locale 很爽的
<mikeandmore> calebot: 比如？
<roylez> calebot: fcitx的immodule可以配？
<jyf1987> calebot: 有啥不同？
<roylez> http://98.136.170.121/5030/5594086673_9f2e255b61_z_d.jpg
<edison0354> NoIE: 你2M多少钱？
<NoIE> edison0354: 北京联通，168，附加300分钟的免费固话or手机通话时间。
<edison0354> NoIE: 额
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我是 66块的那个
<jyf1987> 额 我是3G
<NoIE> jyf1987: 限时吗？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 流量的
<NoIE> jyf1987: 哦。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 其实今天只是想取回我的adsl密码，看到一个固话绑定手机的广告，就顺便办了。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 哦
<mikeandmore> 这次是v6了
<NoIE> jyf1987: 手续很繁琐，因为要将两部不记名、预付费的如意通改为记名、后付费的世界风。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 再绑定固话。。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 这就是垄断的好处
<mikeandmore> 好像还不如v4..........
<NoIE> jyf1987: 至少，比以前便宜了。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 比变化不能光和自己比
<jyf1987> 房价还跌了几千呢 可是你还是买不起 NoIE
<edison0354> lemonhall: 正在输入
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...............
<edison0354> jyf1987: NoIE: 你俩有房子不？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不过不在帝都啦
<edison0354> jyf1987: 有钱人！
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那也是有钱人！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 在家里的房子 额
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有你妹 贷款买的 现在我每个月都要还
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我也和宽带通、歌华有线比较过。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你考研工作之后。。太简单了
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我用的就是宽带通 比联通还不如
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不过是套房子而已
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你才20W的贷款……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我看你以后怎么混 你是哪里人？
<NoIE> edison0354: 我妈妈有。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 山西
<edison0354> jyf1987: 其实我想找lemonhall混
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你无所谓 回家挖点煤来就行了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 为何？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 离山西近啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 房子也不是很贵
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那他是做啥的？劫道？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我家楼下有好多宽带通的广告，看过这些广告后的第一反应就是：
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是阿 我家里的房子还不到50w 居然还是市区 在帝都哪里可以想 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 北京你两个人买一套房子，平均每人负担150万，两个人一起打拼的话，每人年薪15W，20年的贷款立马就换完了。考虑上通胀和你工资的涨幅，两个一起还。。真的就是20年。。。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他码工吧
<NoIE> jyf1987: 去网上搜索宽带通的口碑。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫也得有那15W的年薪……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你丫北航的人。。。有点志气好不好
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你工资涨 利息也会涨 利息涨 还款还是要涨
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我知道 诶
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我那网通不来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还没考研……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 成天在这里泡IRC和看漫画的宅男什么的，当然年薪不可能15W了
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 为啥
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要是博了的话就有底气了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 男人重要的是志气啊，志气！！！！！！
<jyf1987> edison0354: lemonhall 我每次算北京房贷还款 就想起了 尤里的复仇里的奴隶矿场
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 大把的博士找不到工作
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..........
<NoIE> jyf1987: 上了贼船了吧？我一看到宽带通没有月付，就觉得不对。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 博士能解决户口
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 博士转户口不受指标限制
<jyf1987> edison0354: 又不给房子 有p用
<edison0354> jyf1987: 能给的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 谁给？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 国内大学排名算博士数量，一个博士就是一个牌坊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没说在帝都……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 可是帝都不缺博士阿
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 中国不是不给力的。出来了年纪又大，生产力又不行。好多经商去的。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你要是去我们黄山 我同学说 黄山学员是真的给房子的
<lemonhall> edison0354 jyf1987 mikeandmore 坑话题。。。请打住。。。。。。
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 中国哪里缺博士？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 珍爱生命，远离帝都
<lemonhall> edison0354 jyf1987 mikeandmore 这里博士多了去了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 去黄山吧 买个房子跟我做邻居
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩……
<lemonhall> edison0354 jyf1987 这种坑一般的话题不要多说了。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ^
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……不去……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 为神马？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 黄山靠杭州近呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来找我混吧。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你5，6年以后做好准备把……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 干嘛？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 贵死……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 5
<edison0354> lemonhall: 找你蹭饭
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就扯淡吧。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好像没那么长时间哈……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 5、6年后的事情谁知道啊。。。
<ghosTM55> hello all
<NoIE> 中国的博士比美国的人口还要多，摘自电影《社交网络》
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你那个西安交大电子信息是成人教育还是研？
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是正经一本。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 拿的是经济学学士
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那你那俩西安交大是啥意思？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不想多上了。。。现在想来也不后悔
<edison0354> lemonhall: 经济学……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 现在是码工？
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 我曾经的一个室友是经济的Phd.....
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在管着3个人。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 哇，是老大么？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你懂啥 黄山地处长三角地区 又有飞机场 高铁 而且没有大工业 简直是最优人居城市
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不是码代码的？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，俺北方人
<edison0354> jyf1987: 无视南方
<jyf1987> 成人教育是成天放教育片么？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 么前途
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 求被教育。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我写啊。。。写好原型就交给同事去继续啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 太祖南方人 不是照样来北方混了么
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，经济学现在码工了……
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: 你现在是啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好神奇
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我受不了南方的饭菜
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 小本。大四
<lemonhall> edison0354: 谁告诉你上某个专业就要干什么东西的？
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 啥叫小本？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你出来可以跑销售啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你这个反差有点大？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那更是扯淡 现在在哪里 什么菜都吃得到
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 就是正在上大四本科么。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 跑销售不错！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 年薪15W轻松啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 再说了 你才去过几个南方城市
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我在北京已经受不了这里的饭菜了……
<jyf1987> 年薪15w肯定没问题的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你多少？
<jyf1987> 我都100k差不多了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 本来就是啊，你这种机械加工什么的。。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: …………………………
<jyf1987> 还没到
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好多啊……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你毕业几年了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一个单子就是上百万的，销售的话。。。提成很高啊
<jyf1987> 一个月7k 一年84k 加上年终一个月奖金 大概96k了 是接近100k
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我09年毕业的 去年拿的证书 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，啥证书？
<lemonhall> edison0354 jyf1987 他是明显哭穷的类型。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 毕业证+学位证
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你说我？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 在帝都的，哭穷是必需的技能……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你研究生毕业15W应该是很轻松的事情。。。。
<tenzu> 胸毛男真有钱
<jyf1987> 靠 我怎么是哭穷呢 要在黄山拿这个 我绝对不哭 可是帝都拿这个 真的就是奴隶矿工嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来西安的话就不一定了。。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 谁？jyf？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 房子月租多少？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 西安年薪15W的就不多了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<jyf1987> 一个月到手6k2 要还房贷2k6 吃饭1k2 住房我现在住的是隔断间 800 以后要有马子肯定得1k5
<jyf1987> 最后还剩余多少？
<tenzu> edison0354: 就是他
<jyf1987> 还不够买个电子产品 wtf
<edison0354> tenzu: 额
<edison0354> tenzu: 好诡异的称呼……
<tenzu> edison0354: look，都是还房贷的人
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你真可怜，我一个月只还1.5K
<edison0354> jyf1987: 电子产品我想好了……都买二手的……
<jyf1987> 我一个月就还2k6的房贷 额 你们试试去还还 看 我家对面还有 700月付的房子呢呵呵
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你现在还的少，利息多啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你现在和以后想得会不一样的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 无所谓啊。。。。。。本来总额就不多啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<tenzu> jyf1987: 大款你房子买在哪儿？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 黄山市呗 别的地方哪里买得起
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我一朋友在深圳买房，200W的房子，利息100左右……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你不是肉身翻墙了么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这正常啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你要跟 tenzu学 他回来就是博士 还是海龟 估计会直接给个房子
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你打算回老家娶媳妇？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 很多年前就不给房子了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我就不能再翻回去么？
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 谁给？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 翻回来买房还是很轻松啊。。摔！！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 房子只是撑撑场面哈 我回黄山去 都找不到工作做
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 有些需要装点门面的单位吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你没媳妇？
 * lemonhall 欢迎混不下去帝都的来我们西安
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 不轻松的。maryland房子才16万刀
<edison0354> lemonhall: 热什哈尔.pdf这啥？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没有 不是跟你说了 光棍一个么
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 那要看那个单位人事部你认识不认识人。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 豆瓣上看到的？
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 而且是独户的对吧？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一部血泪史。。。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 羊肉泡和烤肉管够我就去
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 现在莫名其妙的“海龟”多了，正规海龟不一定吃香的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 序言就看的我全身发抖了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 呵呵 小地方还是稀奇的 比如去我们那
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你一边儿去。。。。。。
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 浙江大学的表示么这回事。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 海龟什么的。。。还来蹭饭。。好意思
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 你去浙大的？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 胡辣汤管够也行啊
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 啥专业？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我们是努力矿工啊
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 海龟，但是学校里面人脉不行的，照样悲剧
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我还不一样是矿工
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 计算机啊
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 我在浙大，马上就要滚蛋了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是一部关于回教当年被清朝人灭了50万的历史。。。。。。。。。很给力 的书。。。70页。。。你去看看？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好哦啊和谐……我是要入党的淫，免和谐～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这书很和谐啊，正式出版物，有什么不和谐的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 那你准备滚到哪里去？ 滚回马里兰？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 西北回乱当年互相攻杀好多人吧
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 我不去maryland啊。。。
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 那你滚去哪里？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你还是就呆在马里兰吧
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 那是中国吗？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有夫人了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马里兰哪里？
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: Toronto
<mikeandmore> edison0354: ......
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 那你担心啥 满天飞的人
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 嗯我分享的这本书是用阿拉伯文和波斯文写的。。。。秘史啊秘史。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 马里兰是哪里？哥是有家室的人
<lemonhall> tenzu: 拜一下。。。。有家室的人比较稳重。。。
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 到底是哪里？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 我看不懂
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: 你有家室吗？
<tenzu> edison0354: 你想给我当小三么？
<edison0354> tenzu: gun
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 想问你在浙大做啥子？ 难道是abc回来留学？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 整个聊天室救你最蛋疼啊。。遇到人就问你有家室吗。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 俺没家室啊
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: -_-我什么时候成外国人了
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 马里兰是哪里？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 同上
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 猜测的嘛
<mikeandmore> edison0354: -_-美国。我有两三个同学在哪里读书
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我也没有啊
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: ......
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ^
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<jyf1987> 那多伦多你怎么解释？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有什么好急的啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是你自己的问题，我这是条件所限
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 出国读硕士啊。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丁克？
<jyf1987> 诶 其实我希望搬到 加大伯克利分校去住
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 出国读计算机？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 只是找不到合适的罢了，半年前被人晃悠了。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你有那钱啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………………………
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 计算机工程。嗯
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 打工呗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 心理阴影了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没，正在走出心理阴影
<jyf1987> edison0354: 去那边 也不怕有城管 就自己搭个帐篷住好了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不如住麻省理工旁边……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 囧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这年纪，该阴影都阴影过了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 被人放鸽子了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还真是有阴影了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我还是欣赏伯克利
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，工科生表示MIT王道
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我是文科的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我知道
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 嗯，被个女人放了鸽子。。。最近才缓过来。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 诶 随便找个人过得了
<jyf1987> 要不就去移民
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你更强……
<jyf1987> 去参加农业移民
<tenzu> jyf1987: berkeley学术氛围很好
<edison0354> jyf1987: 找洋妞啊
<jyf1987> 去巴布亚新几内亚 买快地种好了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我知道
<lemonhall> jyf1987: .................
<edison0354> jyf1987: ^
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> 想到躺在海边 编程是挺爽的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我是听berkeley 老毕业生亲口描述的，错不了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，我表示我星期六去看看jyf长啥样……
<mikeandmore> tenzu: 听说Berkeley的faculty比较老了吧。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个基佬
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我一直觉得你是兔子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没事，网上没你照片的
<tenzu> mikeandmore: NB人物都是那些老Prof.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥意思？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 兔子=基佬=GAY=同性恋
<mikeandmore> tenzu: 嗯，但是新prof会更有活力的说。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<tenzu> mikeandmore: 当然，我了解到的信息仅限于civil engineering和geology engineering
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我是看业界成就
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我的人人上大量照片 不信你问 cfy
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这两个单词怎么翻译？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我没加你校内……
<jyf1987> 我觉得太平洋岛国不错的
<tenzu> lemonhall: 土木工程，地质工程
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你竟然玩校内……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我觉得荷兰好
<lemonhall> tenzu: ...................
<jyf1987> edison0354: 校内是web的 通过玩校内 就可以不用qq了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 澳大利亚更好……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 但你很难移民阿 岛国容易点
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你也是个移民控
<lemonhall> edison0354: 荷兰+
<lemonhall> edison0354: 荷兰+1
<edison0354> jyf1987: 应该还是俄罗斯容易
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 我是有钱就移民 没钱就回乡下
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 加拿大好移民的。。。我过去落地就可以开始申请了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 俄罗斯算了吧
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 额，米淫
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 不是吧 加拿大移民条件也蛮多的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我也觉得算了吧……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你回乡下的可能性比较大
<jyf1987> lemonhall: lol
<jyf1987> edison0354: 等以后我有路子了 一定带你
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 去年BC和ON省新政策。当然只限于一些专业。
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 没米。求包养，求G7....
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 那不就是了 你是那个专业的 当然觉得容易了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 荷兰可以，乡下就算了吧……
<itrufeng> xxx.
<jyf1987> edison0354: 去新几内亚真的不错
<jyf1987> 热带水果多
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 求包养，求MBA
<jyf1987> 就是新几内亚吃肉少
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，好像还可以把
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我是素食动物
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 求包养，Mac Mini就够了
<jyf1987> 不过现在都全球经济了 进口就是了
<itrufeng> 可以了没
<edison0354> mikeandmore: MBA+MBP+iMAC
<jyf1987> edison0354: 他们是那种少到影响人体营养的 你去看 枪炮病菌与钢铁这本书就知道了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> 要是能有个岛国 上面都是华人工程师就好了
<jyf1987> 一起写代码 搞外包 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 加拿大就好多华人的吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你这辈子就码工了……
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 求追求。。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 加拿大太多贪官外逃的了 我不喜欢跟他们见面
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 什么追求
<edison0354> jyf1987: 见了你也不认识
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 写点有用的好不。。。写个OS多有追求。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你真的太没追求了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我的一个朋友，也挺美追求的，但是人家想法和你不一样。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 去了加拿大，去泡官二代的女儿。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 校内搜到你了……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那什么样的才叫有追求呢？赚好多钱？出大风头？
<jyf1987> 也挺无聊的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 竟然第一条就是你……
<edison0354> lemonhall: +10086
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 多有追求男人啊
<jyf1987> 我觉得还是找个岛国 惬意生活比较好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去加拿大吧，顺便泡个官二代
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 写个os没几个人用的 还不如写win32程序
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，大叔好……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还不如写网页……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 就你现在做的……
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 你写好了当然有人用。再说可以fork已有项目么。比如fork个啥BSD什马的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 校内通过我申请去～
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 再说，写写linux也不错么。
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 难 不是好的东西就一定能得到推广的 因为用户大多是不懂行的
<edison0354> jyf1987: Linux一般都能做跨平台的，恩
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 而且你看 如果一个功能 在win32上执行0.1s 在你的系统上执行 0.01s 看起来有10倍的效率 可是对于人类来说 没啥区别呢
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 不是说追求么，推广干啥。
<pocoyo`> tetst
<pocoyo`> ...
<ofan> 写内核大部分时间都是在写驱动
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 恩 我就躲到岛上去写
<edison0354> pocoyo'`:好
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 是啊，但是问题是0.1s被10000个用户执行1天你就崩溃了。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 校内通过申请～
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 所以懂行的人会欣赏你 但是我说了 大多数人不懂行嘛
<jyf1987> edison0354: 通过了 你的头像好2
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 我不太喜欢赚不懂行的人的钱。觉得没意思。呵呵
<lemonhall> edison0354: 给我连接，我去看看你的校内
<edison0354> jyf1987: 丫的，我全网都是这个头像
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 难道是那只皮卡丘？
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 我也想赚懂行的人的钱 因为不辛苦 他知道你在什么地方付出了努力
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你好2
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你这样妹子怎么找你。。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你有男朋友了没？
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 那就去赚啊。有啥不好赚的。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> jyf1987: 有你妹……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 是准备搞个工具给技术控用呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不能歧视皮卡丘
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看到你。。。也只会把自己家的仓鼠介绍给你
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 男大当婚 女大当嫁 很正常嘛 没事多出去走走 不要老在家里做腐女
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，大叔我加你MSN
<edison0354> jyf1987: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不要加msn 还是gtalk好
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 不是啊，做的东西是支撑软件产业的就好啊。如果是支撑其他产业的我就觉得没意思了。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，我还以为你不上gtalk……
<itrufeng> 啥是腐女呀
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 额 我想做些有趣的应用 然后赚点钱糊口
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 当然钱多的话，我还是会做的
<jyf1987> 瞎扯么 我16小时每天的在线保证
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 好吧，我对应用什马的一直不感冒。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 头像啥样?
<yinyin> 啊
<yinyin> 还有几个人吗
<yinyin> 还不错
<edison0354> ofan: 就gtalk那个，我有加你吧
<jyf1987> èµµmm edison0354
<mikeandmore> 我得先歇会了-_-眼睛重影了@.@
<edison0354> jyf1987: 多少号gtalk？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ………………………………………………………………6
<jyf1987> ('@')
<jyf1987> 我的id @ gmail
<ofan> edison0354: 皮卡球......
<edison0354> jyf1987: 咦，你那特别好友里有个用相良宗介做头像的……
<jyf1987>  屁卡球？
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<yinyin> 我可以加吗
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哪个？叫啥名字
<leaveboy> blist…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<yinyin> <jyf1987> @ gmail 这？
 * flybug 
<edison0354> jyf1987: 方XX
<jyf1987> 不是吧 只有一个方的 都注销了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你丫gtalk名字就不能用中国人的写法写？
<leaveboy> edison0354: xx
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你的状态比我的头像还那个……
<edison0354> leaveboy: ？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我注册的时候是在英文界面写的 自然照英文习惯来了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不在扣扣？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都ping你好多下了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 加菲是南的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个腐女
<edison0354> jyf1987: 皮卡丘有公的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 连我的QQ都不放过
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………^
<edison0354> lemonhall: 擦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不是要我校内？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你说的是不是一个女的 方xx?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看到你校内了啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不知道男的还女的，反正就头像是相良宗介的那个
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～～～～～～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你直接说名字吧 这里都不认识的 无所谓
<leaveboy> 求图片
<edison0354> jyf1987:
<edison0354> 方锐
<lolicon> 挨批v六又回来了。。
<edison0354> lolicon: 御姐控表示围观
<jyf1987> edison0354: 晕 你这个死骗子 说什么方xx 那个是男的
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我没说是女的啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咦，你没校内……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我说字数 你说方x不就行了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我有，但是2年没用过了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你以后肯定当不了程序员
<jyf1987> 不过你也不必伤心 女孩子在程序员界本来也不多
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你适合做专业宅男
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我本来就不是程序员啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恩 你还是乖乖学绣花吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来西安吧。。。。我给你介绍妹子
<edison0354> jyf1987: 昨天有个人是把我伤到了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………
<jyf1987> edison0354: 咋？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这里妹子很多。。年纪太小。。我觉得不合适
<lolicon> ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 都介绍给你好了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我翻翻聊天记录
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 介绍给我
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要御姐
<lolicon> lemonhall: 。。。
<lenage> lemonhall:求妹子
<lemonhall> edison0354: 24对你来说是御姐还是妹子？
<lolicon> lemonhall: 你懂的。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你直接讲剧情不就行了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你天天弄Linux和android，怎么找媳妇啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 然后
<lemonhall> edison0354: 对我来说是妹子，对你来说算不算御姐？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 然后呢？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没有几个女人对技术有兴趣的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你怎么回答
<edison0354> jyf1987: 无语ing
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你找懂技术的mm就是了
<jyf1987> 有啥大不了
<edison0354> jyf1987: ………………………………
<edison0354> jyf1987: 懂技术的妹子都有家室了……
<NoIE> 有mm喜欢头圆的吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: 卡哇伊……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你看看我们果壳的招亲挂牌帖 那么多女的在主动求
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<jyf1987> edison0354: 男女就跟赛跑一样 短跑你跑不过她 长跑她就跑不过你了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你那公司不是遍地的妹子。咋还在空谈呢。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 别听他的。。。。。。听他的估计更找不到妹子
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我还在跟她们长跑较劲中嘛
<iGoogle> 还她们。。说明还没一个目标？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 再说了 她是要找男朋友 跟我情况有点不同
<jyf1987> 是吧 edison0354
<lemonhall> edison0354: 他是认定你是腐女了。。。。小ED
<edison0354> lemonhall: jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<jyf1987> edison0354: 忽然想起来  那个会是周六？？
<itrufeng> iGoogle是腐女？
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<itrufeng> 。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩，有事？
<jyf1987> 你管他谁 kick kick kick
<iGoogle> 西安古董
<edison0354> itrufeng: 是的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我要去学琴 那天下午
<jyf1987> 为神马不在周日搞？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你。。不是吹箫的吗
<edison0354> jyf1987: …………………………
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………………………
<jyf1987> lemonhall: hoho 是真的学琴
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………………………
<palomino|working> .......
<lenage> lemonhall: 求妹子 被忽略了么？
<edison0354> jyf1987: lemonhall: http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=249056131&from=myFoot_comeToVisit_imgToPrf
<NoIE> 大家在聊gnome聚会的事吗？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我记得你给我发过一个吹箫的视频，我以为你是在学吹箫
<itrufeng> edison0354: 你是管理？
<edison0354> jyf1987: lemonhall: http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=123722460&from=opensearch
<edison0354> jyf1987: lemonhall: 这俩妹子不错
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 瞎扯吧 记错了 我哪里会
<lemonhall> edison0354: .................
<edison0354> jyf1987: lemonhall: 错了，不是妹子……是御姐……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> itrufeng: 否
<itrufeng> 哦 看你的名字颜色不一样
<jyf1987> edison0354: 姓杜的很一般 姓刘的看不清 你真能忽悠
<itrufeng> edison0354: 哦 看你的名字颜色不一样
<lemonhall> lenage: 你被华丽的忽略了
<edison0354> itrufeng: 啥颜色？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 杜MM真人还是不错的，刘mm去看相册撒～
<itrufeng> edison0354: 橘黄色。别人都是白色的
<jyf1987> 不过北邮的我们可以去试试 攻破堡垒 打入他们内部
<edison0354> itrufeng: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 看相册要加人 我最讨厌了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 都是你的好姐妹？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你的好姐妹+1
<iGoogle> edison0354: 橘黄色。 lol
<itrufeng> iGoogle: ^k^、Cha'nS'er'v
<itrufeng> iGoogle：^k^、Cha'nS'er'v、freeflying 都是橘黄色的。
 * edison0354 安静了
<iGoogle> 潘霜霜 是谁
<Marshall> Hello!
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我给你一个选择题啊，看看你的答案
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<mikeandmore> NoIE: 求聚会。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一个漂亮的大专妹子，和一个不那么漂亮但是本科的妹子。。你选哪一个？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 本科
<lemonhall> edison0354: ！！！！！！！！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你挺成熟的啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你公司就在西安交大旁边？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。你。。。搜我IP了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我理论上至少去过你公司门口……
<itrufeng> 哇 我也在西安呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<edison0354> itrufeng: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你难道真有心思来西安发展啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我去西安交大考过自主招生
<lemonhall> edison0354: 跑交大来干嘛
 * lenage 
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有的啊，研毕业了西飞要我我就去
<lemonhall> edison0354: ???那是什么。。我不清楚
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，就高考前的一个东西，考上了降分
 * lemonhall 自主招生是中国高等教育招生改革扩大高校自主权的重要措施。自主招生选拔由高校自行组织，一般由笔试、面试两部分组成。通过自主招生选拔的考生必须参加高考(07年起上海地区考生通过复旦、上海交大的自主招生选拔后，高考成绩可仅作参考)，在高考录取时可获得20分或不等的优惠。自从2003年开始，我国就通过实施高
 * lemonhall 校自主招生探索人才选拔制度改革，允许部分高校拿出一定比例的招生名额，以选拔那些由高考不容易被发现的有特殊才能的学生。根据教育部要求，自主招生人数不能超过试自主招生面试点学校年度本科招生计划总数的5％。
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lolicon> ...
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 你在西安 工作还是？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恭喜
<lolicon> 降10分，可写高考差了40分。。。
<edison0354> lolicon: 萝莉控快去世萌给萌战投票！
<edison0354> lolicon: …………………………
<edison0354> lolicon: 投炮姐去！
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 工作啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 原来你真的是90后的
<jyf1987> 小mm
<lolicon> edison0354: 我不萌炮姐。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ………………………………………………………………66
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这只有两行啊。。。
<edison0354> lolicon: 那帮我投去
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你怎么不放点肥猪流的照片在人人上呢？
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 我也在工作嗯。你做的是》？Li'nu'x
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那好吧。。来西安吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 可能是贴过来有分段符或分节符一类的吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………………………
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 我？我什么都会一点儿。。。。。你在哪里？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 什么都会……
<lolicon> lemonhall: 煮饭。。。
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 我在 绿地这边。做iphone
<edison0354> itrufeng: objective c都挺有钱的……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 你是90⋯⋯哦。。。
<jyf1987> itrufeng: 这个可是主流的哦 不容错过
<itrufeng> edison0354: 刚开始入这行。。。我做图形图像处理。
<ofan> itrufeng: 卖iphone?
<edison0354> itrufeng: 额
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<itrufeng> jyf1987: 要么 一起 弄
<ofan> ?
<itrufeng> ofan: objc 开发
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 唔。。。。。不错啊，你们公司招人不，我跳槽过去算了
<ofan> itrufeng: 噢..  ios的sdk有没有免费的?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> ofan: 本来就是免费的啊
<jyf1987> itrufeng: 也行阿
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 最近招美工。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 要交钱
<edison0354> ofan: 注册developer可以免费下，然后网上到处有种子
<itrufeng> ofan: 没有
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 唔，招普通小工到时候叫我。。。。
<itrufeng> ofan: 设备要花钱的。。。
<edison0354> itrufeng: ……
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 好 嘿嘿
<ofan> itrufeng: 你说mac?
<edison0354> itrufeng: 求二手ipod nano……
<itrufeng> ofan :嗯
<edison0354> ofan: IP要花钱……
<edison0354> itrufeng: 黑苹果飘过
<ofan> edison0354: ip有
<itrufeng> edison0354: 是呀。好贵
<edison0354> ofan: 有钱淫
<itrufeng> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> itrufeng: 果断黑苹果……
<ofan> edison0354: 稳定?
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<ofan> edison0354: 你现在就用?
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 你们公司做啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 处女座的猪蜀黍好……
<edison0354> ofan: WIN开下载Ing
<edison0354> ofan: 狠稳定的哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我支持正品。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 我也想装个
<ofan> edison0354: 求详细教程
<edison0354> itrufeng: 买不起
<edison0354> ofan: 远景
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 做管理软件，做的我头痛了。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 没钱下附件了问阿荣要……
<ofan> edison0354: 不爽.. 是不是要把引导换了
<itrufeng> lemonhall: .net or java?
<lemonhall> itrufeng: .NET
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<itrufeng> lemonhall: soka
<ofan> edison0354: 驱动不好搞
<edison0354> ofan: 那个引导器比GRUB2漂亮！
<edison0354> ofan: 拉风装B专用……
<edison0354> ofan: 看机器了
<ofan> edison0354: 你什么及其
<ofan> 及其
<ofan> 机器
<edison0354> ofan: Y450
<edison0354> ofan: 你悲剧的打字……
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 你们做什么的？有多余的程序员没？
<itrufeng> 我用Y460安装mac吧 主板烧了。。。送修 换了主板。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 太智能了
<edison0354> itrufeng: …………………………
<itrufeng> lemonhall: iphone 小软件
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 比如招聘过来，你们又不需要的。。
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 好吧，赚钱的朝阳产业啊。。。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: y450g??
<edison0354> ofan: TSI
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 管理类软件手机化，我们也做。。。不过不用IP
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 公司有一个服务器 用的ubuntu系统。不过貌似没准备要人明前
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 用的是ANDROID的平台。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 现在这个公司缺人。。。。招聘比较麻烦。。。
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 我觉得没钱转。应用软件。。。。。就学图形图形了。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 给点教程贴
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 3大笔试 3大面试？
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 嗯，静下心来做。。什么都行
<edison0354> ofan: 额，好久不上了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你额什么啊？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实我还是没有人肉出来你到底是啥公司的……
<ofan> edison0354: 软件什么的,破解的多不多?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 只找出来位置了……
<edison0354> ofan: 水果无需破解
<itrufeng> lemonhall： 也是不喜欢 以前的j'a'va
<ofan> edison0354: 我说软件..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你真无聊，我很好人肉的
<edison0354> ofan: 有的要序列号，不过世界上有种东西叫serial seeker
<ofan> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不是很简单的说
<ofan> edison0354: 你装的哪个版本,有很多定制版的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我QQ号那么短，网上一堆痕迹。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: lemonhall……
<edison0354> ofan: 原版
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 管理软件。。。弄的我 整天 insert update delete select....太重复了。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 就直接装上了?
<edison0354> ofan: 你哪里人？
<edison0354> ofan: 啊
<ofan> edison0354: 山东
<edison0354> ofan: 额
 * edison0354 咋这么多人想装黑苹果捏？
<ofan> edison0354: 咋了
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 呵呵，做多了是有些烦躁。。。不过说实话，数据库弄好了也好。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 装13,拉轰啊...
<edison0354> ofan: 没，你要在帝都的话直接拷给你我装好的镜像就行了……
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<Marshall> 有山东青岛吗
<Marshall> 有山东青岛吗
<Marshall> 有山东青岛吗
<Marshall> 有山东青岛吗
<ofan> edison0354: 骗软妹 啊
<Marshall> 有山东青岛吗
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 有钱转 就行。嘿嘿
<ofan> Marshall: 你干啥
<edison0354> ofan: compiz已经很拉风了好不
<lemonhall> ofan: 没追求啊。。。。。。。。
<^k^> Marshall: .. ..
<edison0354> Marshall: ……
<itrufeng> Marshall: ....
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<edison0354> lemonhall: mac确实可以拉妹子的，compiz也可以
<lemonhall> ofan: 这样骗到手的妹子，不会长久的
<ofan> lemonhall: 再说啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是有成功经验的……
<ofan> edison0354: compiz不够拉轰
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是你还是没妹子啊
<itrufeng> edison0354： compiz...
<edison0354> ofan: 很不错啦～桌面立方体～
<ofan> edison0354: 而且我用的tiling wm
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然
<edison0354> lemonhall: 处男身还在呢……
<edison0354> itrufeng: 咋了？
<ofan> edison0354: 快说你怎么搞的
<edison0354> ofan: 没听说过……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 咋拉。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 以前我尝试过一次,不过在安装的时候就菊花了
<edison0354> ofan: 泡论坛几个星期……
<lemonhall> ofan: 我也装成功了
<edison0354> ofan: 当时菜鸟的时候泡了几个星期，你应该泡两三天就够了
<lemonhall> ofan: 关键是看硬件而已
<ofan> lemonhall: 能用?
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> itrufeng: compiz咋了……
<lemonhall> ofan: 用过半年的黑苹果
<ofan> edison0354: 我一天都不想泡....
<ofan> lemonhall: 删了?
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<lemonhall> ofan: 后来觉得OFFICE不好用，就懒得在用了
<ofan> lemonhall: 额..
<lemonhall> ofan: 而且跑VS 不给力，没办法啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: iwork必然比MS office好很多啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 泡vs?
<itrufeng> edison0354: ...没啥
<edison0354> lemonhall: 谁让你跑VS……疼死你了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: MAC有xcode
<lemonhall> ofan: 工作用的SQL SERVER+VS。。。。。当然不好用了。。切来切去的
<ofan> lemonhall: 你怎么装的,来个教程
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我的也在 要不我们找个富婆 卖她个双飞如何？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你试试用XCODE+MONO来搞定工作啊。。。摔！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 双飞开处 这个还不够吸引人阿？
 * edison0354 表示非程序猿，非码工
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 貌似男人的处不值钱的……
<ofan> lemonhall: 程序员一天要写多少代码
<jyf1987> 而且还有学生+白领
<jyf1987> 这个套餐组合很超值
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在基本不写代码
<ofan> lemonhall: 那做什么
<ofan> edison0354: 算了不装了..
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<lemonhall> ofan: 疑难问题我来搞定。。。整体架构。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 人家熬出头了，当领导了……
<ofan> lemonhall: 这么牛...
<lemonhall> ofan: 写一些通用的类。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 管理类软件本来就不难啊。。。我摔
<ofan> lemonhall: 就是项目经理咯?
 * edison0354 额，果然通讯录还是要用gmail整理
<lemonhall> ofan: 没名分，随意叫爸
<lemonhall> ofan: 没名分，随意叫...
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………
<edison0354> lemonhall: 想当爹想疯了啊……
<ofan> lemonhall: 我以为当程序员就是整天在电脑前不停得码...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我早就不是处了，否则和你们两个小的搭伙，来个三P
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是程序员么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那是4了……
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是..
<lemonhall> ofan: 那你干嘛的？
<ofan> lemonhall: 还不是..
<ofan> le
<ofan> lemonhall: 学僧
<edison0354> ofan: 我也以为你是程序猿
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没关系阿 你加进来 叫做熟男组合
<lemonhall> ofan: 额。。。我一直以为你工作了
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 重口味哥……
<ofan> edison0354: 我以为我们心有灵犀的..
 * edison0354 gmail傲娇中……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我会很多姿势。。。还有NIKON相机
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那就4P吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 单反？
<edison0354> ofan: 我错了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个年头，有单反都不好意思说出来，小声点
<ofan> lemonhall: 你在it公司么?
<lemonhall> ofan: 是啊。。。闲的时候很闲
<jyf1987> 摄影毁一生 单反穷三代
<lemonhall> ofan: 所以想跳槽。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 跳到哪?
<lemonhall> ofan: 及时做新项目，从小工做起也可以啊。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 发现很多帖子里的工具都是win下用的.. linux很无奈啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 小工有多小?
<lemonhall> ofan: 比如IPHONE这类项目啊，从程序员做起
<ofan> lemonhall: 工程师称号是不是评出来的?
<edison0354> ofan: 必然……
<ofan> edison0354: 直接放弃..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在不算纯程序员了，什么事情都做。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 不过Linux直接dd了……
<ofan> edison0354: ....
<ofan> edison0354: 求教程
<lemonhall> ofan: 是考出来的
<ofan> lemonhall: 考?
<lemonhall> ofan: 能上学就上学吧。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 考啥
<edison0354> ofan: 论坛……
<lemonhall> ofan: 走工程师路线多没意思
<ofan> lemonhall: 那走什么路线..
<lemonhall> ofan: 工程师，高级工程师。。。考，看你的专利，技术资格证明，各种证书。。。算是评出来的吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 你本科？
<ofan> lemonhall: y
<lemonhall> ofan: 21的话应该是本科刚毕业。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 你大几来者？
<mikeandmore> ofan: 走科学家路线吧。去解决P/NP问题多好
<lemonhall> ofan: 那继续读吧，读到博士
<ofan> lemonhall: 没毕业
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 科学家……
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<edison0354> lemonhall: 博士出来好老了啊！
<lemonhall> ofan: 博士真的挺好的。。。比工作轻松多了。
<ofan> lemonhall: 考国内的认证???
<lemonhall> edison0354: 能有我老？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 很多博士都比我年轻啊，我摔。。。
<jyf1987> p/np 还不如3p
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有能力就继续读。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 读博多没意思
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不知道，人生路，你自己看着办呗。。。。。。。。。。。去REDHAT工作也不错啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还早着呢，再说
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是当科学家的料
<edison0354> lemonhall: 最好读博士能泡个教授的妞……
<mikeandmore> 吃晚饭去了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔，！！！！！！！！！！！！你这才是有志气的孩子
<ofan> lemonhall: 我在咨询职场经验而已...
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 教授的妞才不给你这个老博泡的。
<edison0354> mikeandmore: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<lemonhall> ofan: 问微菜去。。。。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 额，你是不打算考研的哈
<ofan> lemonhall: 微菜貌似也没工作
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你咋想起来他了……
<edison0354> NoIE: 你是刚工作的吧？
<lemonhall> ofan: 扯。。。。他早工作了吧
<ofan> edison0354: 再说,现在想转学出国..
<jyf1987> edison0354: 据说读博的女的都被导师弄
<ofan> lemonhall: 他说他是博士...
<lemonhall> ofan: 那就出去读博士呗
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我说的是教授的女儿……
<ofan> lemonhall: no... 要赚钱的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你。。。说不定会被导师看上。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………………………
<ofan> lemonhall: 博士能赚几个钱
<jyf1987> edison0354: 教授既然自己弄 那他自己的女儿就决不肯放国内
<lemonhall> ofan: 读好了年薪40W轻松松
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你要被教授长期 哼哼
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 40W……
<lemonhall> ofan: 读烂了，毁你一辈子
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<ofan> lemonhall: 所以说要考虑先就业
<jyf1987> edison0354:
<lemonhall> ofan: 随意，这种事情外人也说不了啥。。。。。反正我个人不后悔没继续读下去
<edison0354> jyf1987: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不上班？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没啥
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在公司啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 当领导就是好……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 所以我求教职场经验 - -
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我已经不太忙了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今年最大的事情是搞定一个女人，先成家。。然后继续忙事业
<ofan> lemonhall: 工程师是要考国内的认证?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你刚刚不是还说不着急嘛……
<lemonhall> ofan: 嗯，是啊。。你能考国外的当然更好
<ofan> lemonhall: 国外也有这玩意...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你选择的挺好啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 选本科的。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不考不能升职么?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥本科的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在就遇到这个问题，最后想了想还是选本科的妹子。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个还用想吗？
<if_else> lemonhall: 兄台，您不会是 硕士把
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然要有学历的啊
<lemonhall> if_else: ????
<ofan> lemonhall: 大学里本来就不多了,还跟我们抢...
<tenzu> 本科妹子比较傻，好骗
<lemonhall> tenzu: .....................你精现了
<if_else> lemonhall: 您说，选本科，难道你不是本科？硕士 no 博士
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我总是跳出来吐槽
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<lemonhall> if_else: 不是，是这样描述的，一个大专的漂亮妹子和一个本科的一般般的妹子，你选那个？
<ofan> lemonhall: 漂亮妹子
<if_else> lemonhall: 我想，2个都要！嘿嘿
<lemonhall> if_else: 我想了想学历还是比较重要，大专的妹子固然漂亮，但是。。。
<tenzu> edison0354: 我估计你得选个初中的
<if_else> lemonhall: 但是，怎么了！
 * edison0354 还有十个多小时GNOME3就发布了
<edison0354> tenzu: 表示我是御姐控
<edison0354> if_else: ……
<if_else> edison0354: 不是说 g3 跳到 9月马
<lemonhall> if_else: 相处起来估计有些问题吧。
<ofan> lemonhall: 本科的也不一定就省油了
<edison0354> if_else: ……
<tenzu> edison0354: 你和姐控是同道
<leaveboy> edison0354: 你登巴
<edison0354> if_else: 你前几天过节了……
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> leaveboy: ？
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<wxm> perl里面的UID和Effective UID有神马区别.求助.. 谢谢..
<itrufeng> if_else: 你是4月1得到的消息吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 你要找个学艺术的 文艺女青年,有你受的...
<if_else> lemonhall: 这样啊啊，我觉得，还有看缘分啊啊
<blueghost> 大家好， 灌水 的来了
<pocoyo> blueghost: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> if_else: 也是
<leaveboy> edison0354: 你等吧
<edison0354> blueghost: 大叔好
<leaveboy> 。。
<if_else> lemonhall: 我倒是想找，女硕士！可惜了，没学上了
<lemonhall> ofan: 我之前就找了一个文艺的啊。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 相当恐怖啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 文艺的不好搞
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 又 是一个 机器人 ???
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是一般地球人能驾驭的
<if_else> itrufeng: 看来，我这几天不再状态啊啊啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你本身 就很 文艺
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你和大叔讨论英语妞和宠物店妞去吧
<edison0354> if_else: 妞？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。被你看出来了
<edison0354> if_else: ？？？
<itrufeng> if_else: 嘿嘿。你的名字不错
<if_else> edison0354: 兄台，俺是山东纯爷们啊啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不仅 文艺， 也很 化学
<if_else> itrufeng: 没有合适的名字啊啊啊
<if_else> itrufeng: 好记点
<lemonhall> edison0354: 山东的纯爷们，快上。。。。。。
<blueghost> 找个人 把 pocoyo 给 踢 了
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 在 做广告
<edison0354> if_else: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> if_else: 刚刚说硕士妞是啥意思？
<itrufeng> if_else: 挺好的。下次我也换一个break;
<blueghost> ^k^:) 你管不管 的， pocoyo 在做广告， 怎么 不 踢他出去
<if_else> edison0354: 俺想找个，女硕士，有文化啊啊！可惜啊啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<edison0354> itrufeng: 干嘛不continue，break好狠的……
<lemonhall> if_else: 起始博士很多啊。。。
<edison0354> if_else: 汗！
 * MeaCulpa 只要找个P股好看的即可
<if_else> edison0354: 这年头，妹子不好找啊阿
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 你多大了？
<lemonhall> if_else: 我教你怎么搞定啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<^k^> blueghost, 感谢您的信息：身份不明的人说我管不管pocoyo广告如何不踢他。  ㍩ 
<blueghost> if_else:) 女硕士 ????
<if_else> lemonhall: 我都没遇到个 博士
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 干啥？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 额，你是那个奔二的不？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 如果是奔二的就回避吧……
<lemonhall> if_else: 去大学旁听文艺理论课程。。。。很多女硕士。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<lemonhall> if_else: 从学校开始吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<if_else> blueghost: 俺爸，说俺，大学 4年，连个女人手都没摸过！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 干嘛不找个西安交大的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 让我同学帮你介绍？
<if_else> 俺也太失败了
<edison0354> if_else: 我快三年了，也没摸过……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我上一个就是交大的同学啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 咋了？
<leyle> 西安交大是不是悲剧？
 * edison0354 所谓价值观不同就是:给一根蜡烛，有人会觉得差一个蛋糕，有人会觉得缺一条皮鞭。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是不是对交大的心理阴影了？
<if_else> lemonhall: 兄，俺，在学校待不常时间了
<edison0354> leyle: 你是交大的妞？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没有啊，我谈过两个啊。。在学校里。。。
<leyle> edison0354: 我不是西安交大的
<blueghost> if_else:) 有问题 吗? 我 奔三了， 才 碰过
<lemonhall> edison0354: 要阴影岂不没法活了？
<edison0354> leyle: 那你是妞？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额……
<leyle> edison0354: 也不是，
<edison0354> lemonhall: 牛啊！
<edison0354> leyle: 那一边去……
 * leyle 我要是妞，天天摸自己
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我心里很健康的啊。。。。。。。我豆瓣只能那么写。。因为那个女人在看我的豆瓣啊
<edison0354> leyle: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 否则她会不爽的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你豆瓣写啥了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 现在不都分了嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 写我过的不好啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我纯情 吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我看看去……
<if_else> blueghost: 俺有压力啊啊！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看毛
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<if_else> 不说这些了！都是浮云
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我和你不是一代人
<arvy> 嘿嘿，到了。
<itrufeng> *: 这里有人在西交大？
<edison0354> if_else: 不是浮云
<if_else> arch 下面，还有 firefox3 没
<blueghost> if_else:) 你是 四代 单传吗
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 我是交大的啊。。。
<if_else> if_else: 不是
<blueghost> if_else:) 我四代 单传 都没压力， 你有什么压力
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 不错哦。我喜欢那个学校
<ofan> lemonhall: 相册里的妹子就是你的?
 * blueghost 已经完成任务了
 * lemonhall 不声张了。。。不给母校丢脸了
<tenzu> 求图片
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是，我上一个妹子比那个漂亮
<edison0354> lemonhall: 云风？
<if_else> lemonhall: 豆瓣多少？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 上一个妹子 ???
<lemonhall> edison0354: 云风是网易的技术总监
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……女的……
<lemonhall> edison0354:  男的！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 莫愁？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 男 妹子 ?????
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不在我好友里。。别猜了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，没像女的的名字了啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<ofan> lemonhall: 求照片
 * blueghost 在呼喊着 "快去围观 lemonhall  上 男妹子"
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 同求
 * lemonhall 你们这些八卦。。一说这些就来劲了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 男妹子
 * edison0354 吃饭吃饭～
<if_else> 外婆喊你吃饭漏
<arvy> ……在聊什么啊你们？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我和你不是一代人
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在校就已经不是处了。。。。。
<blueghost> arvy:) 在聊 lemonhall 上 男妹子你
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在校?? 幼儿园???
<arvy> ……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 70后和80后不太一样。。。
<arvy> 无语了，——本以为这是个不错的聊天室。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大学！！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 80 后 除了 上男妹子 外 再没有 任何追求了。 谢谢
<ofan> arvy: 本来就不错
<arvy> 看出来了，——只是……
<blueghost> arvy:) 是不错 的 聊天室， 但是 你要有 不错的话题 让我们不再 灌水
<tenzu> arvy: 今天下午的话题不太适合小盆友
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我还是比较喜欢和60后接触的。。。
<blueghost> arvy:) 例如有什么 关于 ubuntu 的问题 要问。 或者 有什么 ubuntu 的想法，提出来
<if_else> arvy: 可能有点众口味了，不好意思！扰您雅性
<blueghost> arvy:) 这里是一阵一阵 的。 没话题 就灌水
<ofan> lemonhall: 本来说的是正常话题,被你们带坏了...
<lemonhall> ofan: ...................
<lemonhall> ofan: 我是坏人。。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 自从 lemonhall 说起 上男妹子，话题就坏了
<leyle> vim配置，整了一晚上，都没整好，感觉似乎到位了，但是又差那么一点点，颜色仿佛有点不对，编辑貌似不是那么方便
<ofan> blueghost: 你来之前就讨论了
<blueghost> leyle:) 蛋疼。 我是 拿起来就用。
<arvy> 我头次使这个工具，先学着用。——我的确有一些问题要问，但前提是会用这个通讯工具。。。谢谢大家。
<arvy> 第一个问题：我怎么选定我要聊天的对象？
<blueghost> ofan:) 我是 火上添油罗
<blueghost> ArneGoetje:) 问啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。这里聊天室。。。。。。。
<leyle> blueghost: 整不好看，心理不舒服
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个聊天室的跑题大王不是你？
<arvy> 第二个问题：Ubuntu怎么设置屏幕保护的时间？
<tenzu> arvy: 输入对方昵称前几个字母，tab补全，在输入聊天内容
<ofan> blueghost: 您不去照顾儿子了?
<blueghost> arvy:) 打别人的字。 可以 tab 补全
<arvy> blueghost, like this?
<tenzu> arvy: preferences-- screensaver
<arvy> tenzu, 不成啊？怎么不是冒号？
<blueghost> leyle:) 太 完美主义了， 完美主义 会很悲剧 的。 别人开来已经 相当不错。 自己却怎么看怎么别扭。 也许 只是你爱钻牛角尖吧
<blueghost> arvy:) 是
<blueghost> arvy:) 你用什么 客户端
<blueghost> arvy:) 有设置的
<tenzu> arvy: 你用什么软件登录的irc？改改设置
<arvy> blueghost, Xchat
<blueghost> arvy:X 例如这样
<blueghost> arvy:X 设置那里改
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/18864207/
<blueghost> leyle:X 所以 不要想太多 了
<arvy> blueghost: 这样应该可以了吧？
<leyle> blueghost: …………
<arvy> tenzu: irc?是什么东西？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你知道我为什么和上一个分手么？因为发觉她跑去帮人写论文赚钱。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> arvy:X 对
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你太有 正义感了
<ofan> lemonhall: ... 有志气
<if_else> arvy: 最原始的聊天 把，只有文字
<arvy> 我看到跟我说话的人打的字是红色的。——我不知道别人看我说话是什么样子。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 这。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 应该成熟 点吧。
<ofan> lemonhall: 我欣赏你这样的...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啊，不是啊。。算是导火线吧。。。。
<tenzu> arvy: 你在irc里面聊，还问irc是什么。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是说我这样不成熟？还是？
<arvy> tenzu: 原来——呵呵，见笑了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 大家 都这么干。 你能不 从流吗。 要 正义 不要留在 中国，中国不适合你
<ofan> lemonhall: 不过这个抄袭时间的确很恶心人
<tenzu> lemonhall: 哥，你是正义的超人啊
<ofan> 事件
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 在中国 就必须学会 麻木。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 也不是啦，大家都这么干事一回事啦。。。。你也不能去直接帮别人干啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 必须学会犬儒。
<leyle> 明天是小deadtime阿，论文还没写阿，抄都木有抄，又要面对女老师那一脸失望的脸阿，坑爹的级数阿。还是无穷的，
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 为什么不呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 不是很正常 吗
<roylez> tenzu: 2个会，3点半开到5点半
<lemonhall> blueghost: .......
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是来搅局的。。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 我这儿一个会就半天啥都别干了，还不是group meeting
<lemonhall> blueghost: 前两天你还跟我说你教育儿子说扔垃圾的事情咧。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 我是劝你 看开点
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。好吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 劝  leyle 不要 太完美， 过得去 就可以。 劝你 不要 太正义。
<roylez> tenzu: seminar, group meeting之流最讨厌了
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 我是 来这里 说， 在中国， 过得去就行。 要犬儒。
<leyle> 躺着都中枪
<leaveboy> clear
<tenzu> roylez: 蛋疼的时候听听seminar还不错，没有Lunch也有tea break
<ofan> blueghost: 在国内是这样
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实也不是正义了啦，我也算是自私啊。。我的想法是这样的。这样的人作为伴侣的话，以后岂不是教坏小孩子了？投机取巧啊。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> blueghost: 没看我刚发的链接么
<blueghost> arvy 走了???
<ofan> lemonhall: 你的选择是正确的
<lemonhall> ofan: 谢谢~
<tenzu> lemonhall: 正义的动感超人，你离开她是正确的
<lemonhall> ofan: 关键是把我恶心了，一边卖论文，一边背交大校训啊。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 换 个思维想， 这样 的女人 教小孩， 可能小孩以后 更容易生存呢。
<blueghost> ofan:X 看了
<leyle> 人家万一是生活所迫呢，
 * leaveboy 此地已经沦为茶馆
<leyle> 总比出台好吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 以前中学老师曾经说过我正义感比较强... 在国内,这算是缺点
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 所以你快点 提些 有意义的话题。 别让我们 跑题跑得太厉害
<oyocop> 来大碗茶
<blueghost> 好吧。 我把大家 拉回 ubuntu 吧。
 * leyle 瓜子，花生，油炸薯条，矿泉水
<blueghost> 最近有什么 ubuntu 的新闻 啊
<blueghost> 昨天 我就问 了。没人理我
<lemonhall> ofan: 算不上正义感。。。只是觉得对将来的孩子不太好。。只是与我的观念冲突太大了。。。如果我需要钱，也许也会去卖论文的啊。。。可是，做不到一边卖论文，一边被校训啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 差不多算吧..
<blueghost> 在 中国 语境下， 只能说--
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你不正常
<lemonhall> blueghost: ........................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得被你们歧视了。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 好了， 我闭嘴了。 我不搅局了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，我们把话题拉回UBUNTU
<blueghost> 最近有什么 ubuntu 的新闻 啊
<blueghost> google 搜到 的 来来去去 就那么几个
<blueghost> ubuntu 临 发新版本， 不应该是 新闻最多的吗
<lemonhall> 没什么有价值的
<blueghost> 我 都在 为 是否 换 11.04 而发愁呢
<lemonhall> REDHAT发布了新的虚拟机API
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你换吗
<leaveboy> blueghost: 有什么有意义的话题
<leaveboy> 我都不小的
<flay> 我没准备换
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不想换
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 我只是 想 看多 点新闻， 让 我了解一下后 考虑 是否 该换
 * lemonhall 吃饭去
 * leaveboy 其实我想换arch，但是笔记本win7的分区不能装，要装就重新分区
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 以前 每出一个， 我都换一个。 但 新版本 出了 unity 觉得 有点 犹豫
<flay> leaveboy: 重新分区也很简单阿 赶紧换吧
<ofan> 吃饭中...
<leaveboy> flay: 关键我不想换win7
<leaveboy> 一会去pingpang
<flay> 可以共存的吧
<leaveboy> 现在就是ubuntu和win7
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 换了 win7 吧， 我什么 win 也没有
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 要 离 就要 绝断 ， 这样藕断丝连 有意思吗
<flay> leaveboy: 三个共存也可以阿
<leaveboy> blueghost: 工作需要
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 哦。 你是干什么的
<flay> blueghost: 我也想不留win 但还是要留着
<leaveboy> code
<leaveboy> win 留下的原因还是有的
<blueghost> leaveboy:X win code?
<leaveboy> 譬如魔兽，譬如迅雷看看
<leaveboy> arm code
<blueghost> 对了， ^k^ 应该 改进 一点。碰到 离题严重时 要 提出警告
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 哦。 arm code 一定 的 win下才能做吗？ linux 下可以吗
<leaveboy> 前天发现几人在此谈论生物问题
<leaveboy> 很是纠结
<blueghost> leaveboy:X
<edison0354> leaveboy: ……
<flay> 没人谈化学么
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 什么 生物问题
<blueghost> flay:X 你 来一个啊
<leaveboy> blueghost: 其实在哪都可以
<blueghost> flay:X 或者 生理 问题 ，更有兴趣
<flay> blueghost: 钙法和钠法漂粉精的工艺简介
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 什么
<edison0354> flay: 化学……
<blueghost> leaveboy:X 哦。 明白了
<NoIE> blueghost: ubuntu 不再向个人提供免费光盘。
<edison0354> flay: 好像学过
<edison0354> flay: 忘了但是……
<blueghost> NoIE:X 谣言吗， 还是真的
<edison0354> blueghost: 真的
<flay> edison0354: 不能忘阿 中国人的化学知识应该很丰富的 什么三聚氰胺都认得了
<blueghost> edison0354:X 免费下载 吗？ 是说 要免费， 必须自己 下载 刻盘 ???
<edison0354> flay: 真忘了，你说下？我也许能想起来
<edison0354> blueghost: 干嘛要刻盘……
<blueghost> edison0354:X 我是说 他的意思 啊
<edison0354> flay: 先弄成烧碱？往里通氯气？
<edison0354> blueghost: ？
<flay> edison0354: 电解食盐水制氢氧化钠
<edison0354> flay: 哦
<flay> edison0354: 差不多 你还真学过
<edison0354> flay: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:X 就是 要免费，只能 下载吗。
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> flay: 你学化学的？
<blueghost> edison0354:X 连下载 也不免费 ???
<flay> edison0354: 是的 准确的说是化学工程与工艺
<blueghost> flay:X 国内吗
<blueghost> 该死，果真跑到化学 去了
<flay> 国内的 不过已经毕业几年了
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> flay: 额
<edison0354> flay: 继续化学吧，简单的我应该还是能懂的……
<ofan> edison0354: 你现在几个系统?
<edison0354> ofan: 3
<blueghost> ofan:X 别拉回来， 让 他们继续 化学下去
<edison0354> flay: 工业氯气咋制的？
<flay> edison0354: 氯气是干嘛的 知道不
<ofan> edison0354: 奥
<edison0354> flay: 额
<edison0354> flay: 我学过高中化学的……
<blueghost> flay:X 不知道， 说说
<edison0354> flay: 但也仅限于高中化学了……
<flay> edison0354: 氯气就是电解食盐水制备的 产生烧碱 氯气 氢气
<blueghost> flay:X 化学武器///
<flay> 同时出来三种物质
<NoIE> blueghost: 好多网站都这么说。
<flay> 氯气就是小日本当年毒气战用的东东
<edison0354> flay: 汗，那不就是电解盐酸嘛……
<edison0354> flay: 我对不起我的高中化学老师了……
<flay> 剧毒 每立方米空气只要有1毫克就可以致人死亡
<edison0354> flay: 换算成体积，我懒的算了……
<edison0354> flay: 氯是35还是35.5？
<flay> 盐酸不稳定 不能电解 一加热就飞了
<flay> 35.5
<edison0354> flay: 哦
<WhiTeMoOn> hi
<edison0354> flay: 额，都忘了……
<blueghost> WhiTeMoOn:X hi
<tenzu> Cl 35.5吧，HCl还得加一
<^k^> WhiTeMoOn, 好  ㍪ 
<blueghost> WhiTeMoOn:X 这里是讨论 化学的
<WhiTeMoOn> blueghost, 化学？
<flay> 其实自来水中杀菌消毒也是用的这个东东
<edison0354> flay: 这个俺知道
<flay> 有时候闻到自来水里的怪味就是氯气溶在水里 是因为加多了
<edison0354> flay: 这里基本都学过高中化学的……
<blueghost> WhiTeMoOn:X 对啊
<WhiTeMoOn> 哥高考就是考化学的。
<blueghost> WhiTeMoOn:X 怎么做化学武器
<edison0354> WhiTeMoOn: 啥叫考化学的？
<blueghost> edison0354:X 我没学过
<flay> 理科都要考化学吧
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<tenzu> 我想知道怎么生成石油
<flay> 。。。石油是要几万年才能形成的
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:X WhiTeMoOn 来了后， 关于 化学 的学术讨论 的气氛更浓了
<tenzu> 有快点儿的方法么？
<edison0354> tenzu: 把你埋了……
<flay> 没听说过 那玩意成分太复杂
<WhiTeMoOn> ubuntu下有未分配空间怎么处理阿？想利用下，当时装得时候没放进来。
<edison0354> WhiTeMoOn: 讨论化学～
<edison0354> flay: 继续吧……
<ofan> edison0354: 你用的是变色龙还是bootthink?
<flay> 继续也要给个方向阿
<blueghost> tenzu:X 快点办法就是 乘坐 时空穿梭机 到 尚未 是有危机 的时候 采油 带回来。
<edison0354> ofan: 变色龙
<edison0354> flay: 额，自己想
<ofan> edison0354: 自动搜索系统?
<jingqq5210> topic
<blueghost> WhiTeMoOn:X 这里 是讨论 化学 的
<edison0354> ofan: 那东西是按分区boot的
<flay> 黄磷听说过没有
<edison0354> flay: 没……
<blueghost> flay 没
<flay> 可能白磷和红磷应该听说过
<ofan> edison0354: 啥意思..
<edison0354> flay: 只听过红的和白的，然后我一直分不清哪个是P4，好象是白的吧……
<flay> 可以自燃的伙计
<jingqq5210> 黄磷就是红磷
<edison0354> ofan: 不是搜系统的，是直接启动HFS+分区的
 * blueghost 带着 崇拜 的眼神 望着 flay 
<jingqq5210> 。。
<flay> 红的稳定 白的不稳定
<edison0354> jingqq5210: ……
<jingqq5210> 怎么变化学群了
<edison0354> flay: 这个知道
<ofan> edison0354: 那linux启动咋办,不能引导grub?
<blueghost> jinghua:X edison0354 .................................................
<flay> 注意 黄磷是剧毒 致死量0.1g
<edison0354> flay: P4是白的吧？
<blueghost> ofan:X 请注意， 现在 是讨论化学。 别跑题
<ofan> blueghost: - -
<jingqq5210> 汗
<flay> 一般都写的P4
<jingqq5210> - -
<edison0354> ofan: 变色龙下放引导权给Linux分区的PBR就行了啊
<blueghost> edison0354:X flay 就一 制读 的
<edison0354> flay: P4的结构忘了……
<blueghost> edison0354:X flay 就一 制毒 的
<ofan> edison0354: 奥,那还有重新装grub..
<flay> 生产一吨黄磷需要20000度电
<jingqq5210> 重写mbr就好啦
<edison0354> ofan: grub-setup
<flay> 生产一吨烧碱大概需要2500度电
<ofan> edison0354: 额 这我知道
<blueghost> edison0354:X 变色龙 -- suse???
<edison0354> ofan: 建议MBR用变色龙的
<jingqq5210> =-O
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<flay> edison0354: 正四面体
<ofan> edison0354: 先吧引导搞定了
<blueghost> edison0354:X suse 的图标 不是 变色龙吗
<edison0354> flay: 甲烷呢？
<edison0354> flay: 也是吧？
<jingqq5210> 也是
<flay> 是的
<jingqq5210> 高中化学
<edison0354> flay: 是氨气不是正的吧？
<edison0354> jingqq5210: 大几了？
<flay> 不是
<jingqq5210> 大三
<edison0354> jingqq5210: ==！
<jingqq5210> 氨气不是
<jingqq5210> :-D
<edison0354> jingqq5210: 你记得真清楚……
<edison0354> jingqq5210: 我早就忘的差不多了……
<flay> 其实黄磷就是那些民间艺人用来忽悠别人说可以隔空点燃蜡烛的东东
<lemonhall> ............
<ofan> Linux执行董事称斗微软就像是踢狗狗
<lemonhall> 在讨论什么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 回来啦
<jingqq5210> 必须的。。。当年搞竞赛吐血了都
<edison0354> lemonhall: 处女猪蜀黍好
<lemonhall> ofan: 那是个很2的言论
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你走错房间了， 这里是讨论 化学 的
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<edison0354> jingqq5210: 我竞赛是裸考的……40多分才……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～～～
<jingqq5210> 问个问题
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你这是逼我人肉你？
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jingqq5210> 有没有用校园网的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不是都给你校内号了嘛
<mflex> j教育网 路过
<jingqq5210> 这两天校园网很不给力阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 【人家不是都给你校内号了嘛】
 * edison0354 处女猪蜀黍傲娇了
<blueghost> 谁 踢了 pocoyo
<ofan> 黑客用人肉搜索搜集索尼员工信息
<blueghost> 他做广告
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<blueghost> 这里 禁止 做广告的吧
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/13f21458/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A40C0A60C0A592490Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
 * edison0354 给处女猪蜀黍做征婚广告
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，被吓跑了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 我 声明， 这下 的跑题不是我的问题
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我每次一看到你的头像我就有想捏的冲动
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jingqq5210> 大家用什么工具聊的。。
 * edison0354 谁来讨论生物？
<jingqq5210> 我觉得pidgin不好用阿
<blueghost> jinghua:X xchat
<ofan> edison0354: 你在win下装的mac?
 * edison0354 灰机发动机勉强也能聊起来吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 女人不难找，难的是。。和她过一辈子
<blueghost> jinghua:X 用 xchat
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: !@#$@#%$&^#
<flay> edison0354: 你对生物有兴趣
<edison0354> flay: 随便
<edison0354> flay: 开动？
<lemonhall> blueghost:。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 怎么做喷气发动机
<edison0354> flay: 你起话题……简单点的……
<flay> 那还不如聊核武器
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 母猪不难找， 难的是 会上树 的母猪
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的LAG非常高。。。啊。。。
<edison0354> ofan: Google
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是LAG？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你们说完N久我这边才出来信息
<ofan> edison0354: 你不是说可以讨论么
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 哦
<edison0354> ofan: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 延迟。。。。我WEE-CHAT显示达到37.5.。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: pidgin王道
<ofan> edison0354: 聊飞机发动机...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧，我们讨论发动机
<flay> irssi表示看不到图像
 * edison0354 ……………………………………
<flay> 从蒸汽机开始
<ofan> edison0354: 我见过德国人造的小型喷气式发动机.. 用在模型飞机上的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 今天彻底把这里水掉算了
<edison0354> ofan: 微型涡喷，我也见过，视频里……
<blueghost> lemonhall:X
<ofan> edison0354: 玩没玩过the powder这个游戏
<edison0354> ofan: 没听说过
<ofan> edison0354: 可以模拟物理 还有化学反应
<edison0354> ofan: 好像见过类似的
<flay> 是吗 那模拟一下原子弹
<ofan> flay: 可以
<jingqq5210> test
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 在和平奖颁奖典礼上，得奖者的椅子空着，亚格兰德说，仅仅是这个事实都已表明这个奖的必要性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jingqq5210> test xchat
<flay> 21岁的比利时女学生Noelle在网上拍卖自己的初夜
<edison0354> flay: 额，当年生物竞赛的时候讲受精过程……巨难无比……
<flay> 你讲
<edison0354> flay: 不会
<flay> 用植物讲不就可以了
<jingqq5210> good
<edison0354> flay: 更难……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，你这一进一出的……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ....
<flay> 生物其实蛮有意思的 比如是先有鸡还是先有蛋就够大家讨论一晚上了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我掉线了。。。LAG太大了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 小柠檬就出来了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用pidgin!
<lemonhall> edison0354: 现在好了，刚才估计链接到英国的服务器了，我去看看日志
<lemonhall> edison0354: LAG=3.2
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jingqq5210> 刚才在测试
<jingqq5210> 所以msg了几位同学
<ofan> “今开火狐4发布庆功会，刚听说Firefox团队也给IE人员送了个蛋糕。但快递公司说微软80多个楼转了n圈问了m个人，都说不知IE团队在哪个楼。结果蛋糕又退回来了。”
<jingqq5210> 噗哧
<flay> 有意思
<Cindy> test
<pocoyo> Cindy: 什么叫屈辱，一个国家被杀死这么多人，连个像样的统计都懒得做，这叫屈辱；一个国家能将政府的罪责和三千万人命推脱为自然灾害，这叫屈辱；一个国家有着荒唐到让人无法理解的十年动乱，如今却没有人为此负责，没有人敢公正的评价历史，这叫屈辱；一个国家用坦克碾碎民主的呼声，把枪口对准几千个大学生，这叫屈辱；一个国
<ofan> pocoyo: 没贴完..
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 人都是要死的
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 明年整个世界就over了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 和谐，关了你的BOT吧
<pocoyo> edison0354: 对。
<flay> pocoyo: 机器人
<pocoyo> 这话太不河蟹，
<NoIE> jyf1987: 看央视关于黄石国家公园火山的报道了吗？
<flay> 清明节去武汉玩 在图书城看了本书讲2012的 还真有点意思
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 疯掉了，你这人机合体和的
<jyf1987> NoIE: 没有 怎么了
<lemonhall> pocoyo: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/14433897.html
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 你老给我发这干嘛。
<douglas_> ?
<jingqq5210> 各种混乱
<jingqq5210> 1.0s lag
<douglas_> what?
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 我之前给你发过？
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 我刚才点过。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: ...........那不算是，我【对】你发的吧。。。。= =
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 那。。你给我发干嘛 我也看不懂说的是啥啊
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 唔。。。。我看你的机器人这么不和谐，以为你懂得。。。。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 我错了
<douglas_> :)
<flay> 我今天发现一个很有意思的事情 我在配置笔记本多媒体键时 把脚本放在~/bin下面不行 放在/usr/local/bin下却可以了 两个目录都在PATH里面
<lifeng> flay: 响应多媒体键的程序的path不包含~/bin
<flay> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84037 这是ub么
<flay> lifeng: 就是说我要在前面把~/bin export到PATH里面
<flhlenny> 什么什么？
<blueghost> the powder 这个游戏  那个 player 怎么控制 啊
<lifeng> flay: 我觉得你没看明白我在说什么，嘿嘿
<blueghost> 移动 用 方向键 ，
<blueghost> 踢 按什么
<blueghost> the powder 这个游戏  那个 player 怎么控制 啊
<blueghost> 移动 用 方向键 ，
<blueghost> 踢 按什么
<WhiTeMoOn> http://imagebin.org/146852
<WhiTeMoOn> 我该怎么把剩下得空间放到/usr去阿
<OT_iux> !tips 0
 * Oicebot 算了半天，发现目前OB的TIPS共有： 1459 条。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: .........
<OT_iux> !tips 1458
<Oicebot> TIPS: 本机器人为测试网络稳定性所用，30%代码为二十万只猴子随意敲打键盘后随机产生的，70%代码由Oicebot人工智能自动生成的。机器人发出的字符串为汉字随意组合而成，不代表作者观点，谢绝跨省。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你的小O 会被干掉的
<OT_iux> ?
<OT_iux> 哈皮不在吧？
<OT_iux> 偷偷玩弄一下
<OT_iux> 等下就驱散
<WhiTeMoOn> 。
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 65.16% (Lv14)
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 90.96% (Lv19)
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 91.79% (Lv19)
<ofan> 破表了...
<ofan> OT_iux: 你作弊..
<OT_iux> ?
<OT_iux> rpwt
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.79% (Lv17)
 * OT_iux 需要理由 不写代码
 * Oicebot 直到上線前一天生管被警察抓走了，所以才不写代码的嘛。
 * OT_iux 需要理由 让所有人放假回家
 * Oicebot 雙手一攤:行政當初沒有講清楚，所以才让所有人放假回家的嘛。
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.gnome3.org/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<lemonhall> edison0354: 悲剧了
<flay> lifeng: 响应多媒体键的程序是自己写的脚本 我写全路径好像也不行
 * lemonhall 需要理由 不结婚
 * Oicebot 負責談需求的助理才剛就任，所以才不结婚的嘛。
 * OT_iux 需要理由 抽打频道管理员
 * Oicebot 沒辦法,老闆暫緩實施，所以才抽打频道管理员的嘛。
<ZHAO> .
<ofan> 需要理由 ?
 * ofan 需要理由 ?
 * Oicebot 負責這個部分的科員重大瑕疵要檢討，所以才?的嘛。
 * lemonhall 蛋疼
<lemonhall> .........
<lemonhall> LAG这么严重
<ofan> edison0354: 你的mac版本多少?
<edison0354> ofan: 10.6.7
 * leyle http://i.imgur.com/BZcDz.png  坑爹呢这个是 ，做gfw的死全家，
<lolicon> 做 gfw 的。。。就跟要加薪一个下场。。
<imadper> mysql有没有啥中文界面的图形化控制软件?
 * leyle 来个福利， 3d 肉蒲团 预告  无码 的 ed2k://|file|3D%E2%D1D%208%DF%E5E%DE%EB%D4%A48%E6%AC.mp4|67064515|6BAE941AAA39E0AB36D25F45EC942B55
<ofan> leyle: 预告...
 * imadper 要正式的
 * imadper 不要预告
 * leyle 正式的还要几天去了大概一周
<lemonhall> leyle: 唔。。这个错误界面也很好看啊
<leyle> lemonhall: 好看…………
<ofan> leyle: 我以为早出了
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * Oicebot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 51.63% (Lv11)
<imadper> 木有三D眼睛
 * NoIE 请问，现阶段，AMD和NVIDIA的开源驱动，谁做得好？（不包括intel）
<imadper> jrrp
 * NoIE 正版的星际争霸II的价格也不高，我想玩一段时间。
 * Oicebot imadper今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 61.55% (Lv13)
<leyle> ofan: 还有段时间
<imadper> MaskRay: 看来还是我人品好
<MaskRay> imadper: 我最低
<imadper> NoIE: 显然N卡
<roylez_> NoIE: a卡别想，我吃了5年亏
<imadper> NoIE: a卡到现在都很难硬解高清
<NoIE> imadper: 开源驱动也是吗？
<imadper> NoIE: 开源的更差
<NoIE> imadper: 3Q.
<leyle> 有无装了 gnome3了的
 * imadper 有人在呼唤小白鼠
<imadper> NoIE: 客气
<leyle> jrrp
 * Oicebot leyle今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 21.72% (Lv5)
<leyle> 擦
<imadper> MaskRay: 哈哈,你不是最低了
<NoIE> jrrp
 * Oicebot NoIE今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 73.79% (Lv15)
<imadper> ....
<imadper> jrrp
 * Oicebot imadper今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 61.55% (Lv13)
<roylez_> jrrp
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 37.71% (Lv8)
<leyle> 天啊，
<baidu> jrrp
 * Oicebot baidu今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 51.5% (Lv11)
<ofan> 开挂...
<goobaigle> jrrp
<ofan> hrrp
<ofan> jrrp
<iGoogle> jrrp
 * Oicebot goobaigle今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 23.83% (Lv5)
 * Oicebot iGoogle今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 52.91% (Lv11)
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 90.96% (Lv19)
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<imadper> jrrp sss
 * imadper 
<jrrp2> jrrp
<imadper> ofan: ................................................................
<ofan> jrrp
<ofan> imadper: what?
<NoIE> ofan：恭喜。
 * imadper 
<ofan> NoIE: 你现在学panda3d?
 * imadper 大家一起jrrp,然后老k就把它给t了
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.79% (Lv17)
<ofan> jrrp
<Oicebot> ofan同志,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 86.7% (Lv18)
<NoIE> ofan：是的。
<jrrp2> jrrp
 * Oicebot jrrp2今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 6.94% (Lv2)
<adam8157> jrrp
<adam8157> 哈哈
<jrrp2> 擦，难道但是历史最低？
<ofan> NoIE: 我看了下,感觉不错
<NoIE> ofan：谢谢。
<ofan> NoIE: ...
<ofan> NoIE: 浏览器插件你能用?
<NoIE> ofan：现在翻译是我一个人，写游戏也是我一个人。谁能比我惨。
<ofan> NoIE: 写什么..
<NoIE> ofan：panda3d 的插件？
<ofan> NoIE: 是
<NoIE> ofan：一个很宅很宅的游戏。
<ofan> NoIE: acg?
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2011/04/06/run-luna.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 看链接还以为是奔跑的月神...
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2011/04/06/love-dolls.html
<NoIE> ofan：我没用 panda3d 的浏览器插件。
<NoIE> ofan：http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/112336915.html
<ofan> NoIE: 有个游戏需要貌似,a3p那个,没有arch用的安装包
<NoIE> ofan：那就只能用源代码编译了。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: .......
<lemonhall> NoIE: 求地址
<NoIE> ofan：什么是 a3p？
<ofan> NoIE: 官网上的demo游戏
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2011/04/06/trans-photo.html
<ofan> NoIE: 大富翁啊.. 模型贴图都是你做的?
<NoIE> lemonhall: 太次，不敢发布，等下个月吧。
<NoIE> ofan：哦。。。
<NoIE> ofan：是的。
<ofan> NoIE: 用的啥工具
<NoIE> ofan：blender 。
<leyle> roy
<leyle> roylez_:从man到woman了？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 唔，做得不错
<roylez_> leyle: 恩
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/ikyL0Q.gif
<NoIE> lemonhall: 谢谢，有兴趣加入吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 用python写的?
<NoIE> ofan：我爱 python。
<ofan> NoIE: 貌似用的是cython?
<lemonhall> NoIE: 可以啊。。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我能做什么？
<NoIE> ofan：不是，是 python 。
<ofan> NoIE: oh~
 * adam8157 EMS不给力, 今天还是没有收到合同...
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不知道。。。我也是第一次和别人合作。
<ofan> NoIE: 这个游戏.. http://www.panda3d.org/showss.php?page=0&shot=ssg-a3p/a3p02
<ofan> a3p
<NoIE> lemonhall: by the way ，看过原著吗？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 什么原著？
<NoIE> ofan：哦，好漂亮。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我写的是一个很宅很宅的游戏，
<NoIE> lemonhall: 游戏中的人物和道具以及场景来自一部漫画。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 唔。。。。求漫画。。。别是少女漫就好
<edison0354> NoIE: 啥原著？
<ofan> NoIE: 就你一个人做?
<NoIE> ofan：恩，我想再坚持一辆个月，如果一辆个月后没人加入，
<ofan> NoIE: 咋?
<NoIE> ofan：我就把源代码的注释写完整，共享出来，谁愿意接收谁就接手了。
<ofan> NoIE: ... 还没共享啊
<NoIE> lemonhall: http://manhua.178.com/mofalaoshi/
<NoIE> ofan：恩，现在写得还比较糟糕，怕丢人。
<ofan> NoIE: 额.. 丢啥人
<NoIE> ofan：代码只有一千行。。。而且都在一个类中。
<lemonhall> NoIE: .............
<ofan> NoIE: 这无所谓,刚刚我说过那个the powder toy的游戏代码才叫一个乱
<lemonhall> NoIE: 不想看。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 怎么了？
<ofan> NoIE: 还是老外写的
<ofan> NoIE: 先写出来,往后慢慢改进吧
<lemonhall> NoIE: 不知道，可能是因为昨晚刚看完美国英雄漫画，对LOLI日漫无法下口
<NoIE> ofan：好吧，等到 0.001.07 版的时候，我把源代码也贴出来。
<NoIE> ofan：我写的那个程序，除了 Chara 类的代码有一千行左右以外，其他的类，都只有十多行。
<ofan> NoIE: python?
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你加油，精神上支持你。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 你那些模型怎么搞的..
<NoIE> lemonhall: 好的，下次用欧美动漫英雄形象制作游戏时再合作。
<NoIE> ofan：自己建模啦。
<NoIE> ofan：要加入吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 那些妹子都是自己做的?
<NoIE> ofan：要加入吗？要加入吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 有兴趣,但是最近没精力
<NoIE> ofan：是的。
<lemonhall> ofan: 先集中精力出国吧。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 心太活可是不行的啊
<NoIE> ofan：哦，出国是大事。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我不知道能不能合作呢。。。我不会PY，有不懂PANDA。。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 你把东西都放出来,就无所谓加不加入了,说不定那天就有人改进一下
<itrufeng> hehe
<NoIE> lemonhall: 请帮我作曲，谢谢了。
<NoIE> ofan：好的。
<ofan> lemonhall: 是啊
<lemonhall> NoIE: ................
<if_else> smallfish 要离开上海？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你不会作曲啊。。大哥。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我不会作曲
<NoIE> lemonhall: 请帮我为小萝莉们配音，谢谢了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: .................
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我可以帮你给金刚狼或者反面角色配音
<lemonhall> NoIE: 谢谢
<NoIE> lemonhall: 下次吧，下次写一个猎杀僵尸的游戏，请你配音。（逃。。。）
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你别说。。我还真喜欢僵尸类的。。。
<blueghost> 谁 懂得 git 的
<blueghost> 有个 问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你还真 文艺
<blueghost> 谁 懂得 git 的
<blueghost> 谁 懂得 git 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你还真化学
<leyle> apue 的中文版 翻译的质量如何？
<blueghost> NoIE:X 你找他， 我不知道 他 的声音怎么样。 按他 这么 文艺， 你想 配个 文艺腔  的 僵尸 吗?
<ofan> blueghost: 啥问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: ........
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我又怎么惹你了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你才文艺，你们全家都文艺。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 没事， 我只是怕 ^k^ 判定 我 food。
<blueghost> ofan:X 前一次 我已经 存 修改 到缓冲
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<blueghost> ofan:X 我 又有 新的 更改， 未 缓冲 的
<blueghost> ofan:X 提交 怎么办， 按理说 只提交 缓冲 的。 而不 管 未缓冲 的
<blueghost> ofan:X 问题是， 提交 的时候 提示 还有东西 未缓冲
<ofan> blueghost: 只会上传commit了的
<blueghost> ofan:X 但 我当前 并不想 提交 未缓冲 的代码。
<blueghost> ofan:X 哦， 那我要怎么办
<blueghost> ofan:X 不上不下
<ofan> blueghost: 没提交的就不会被上传
<blueghost> ofan:X 还一直 在 本机中呢
<nihui> kde 程序不可以用 gplv3+ 许可证发布。。。
<ofan> blueghost: 本机没变化
 * nihui ................
<blueghost> ofan:X 我在看看。
<blueghost> ofan:X 原来没问题
<ofan> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> ofan:X 问题存在于换 分支。
<blueghost> ofan:X 换分支 时， 总处理 不好
<ofan> blueghost: 奥,其实你可以先stash一下,再换
<xxd_> 请问ubuntu怎么编译c#啊
<nihui> xxd_: 用 mono
<nihui> monodevelop 可以开发 c# 程序
<xxd_> 我正在下载monodevelop
<xxd_> 下完就可以了吗？
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍬ 
<xxd_> 不用别的插件吗？，是可视化吗和eclipse呢样的
<xxd_> 我想学vim可是网上没教程啊，怎么办
<NoIE> 请问，wowubuntu 的网站怎么了？
<lemonhall> xxd_: 基本上可以无痛移植。。。
<lemonhall> xxd_: 我是说基本上。。。
<xxd_> lemonhall, ？，mono还是vim
<lemonhall> xxd_: mono
<xxd_> lemonhall, 和vs2005一样吗？
<lemonhall> xxd_: 实际上还是有相当多的问题，限制，小技巧
<xxd_> lemonhall, --
<nemocaptain> VIM資料資料很多啊http://wiki.hotoo.me/Vim.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vim - 闲耘™.Wiki
<xxd_> nemocaptain, 哦，谢谢
<lemonhall> xxd_: 比如编码，比如那傻傻的MONODEVELOP的REFRENCE INCLUED功能，比如残缺的LINQ TO SQL，LINQ TO OBJECT，
<xxd_> lemonhall, 我就写写c#
<lemonhall> xxd_: 比如XSP2的大小写问题，比如一些莫名其妙的类错误。。。
<xxd_> lemonhall, 因为要学习的
<lemonhall> xxd_: 比如你完全搞不懂MONO到底兼容的是那一代C#。。。。
<lemonhall> xxd_: 比如monodevelop那让我崩溃的自动提醒
<xxd_> lemonhall, 这么复杂啊
<xxd_> lemonhall, 我就是应付下考试
<lemonhall> xxd_: 不要介意。。我是给你在吐槽。。。。说白了就是，你不如在VS2005/2008下开发。。。然后移植到MONO
<lemonhall> xxd_: 那无所谓，C#的特性你估计用不到1成。。那随意了
<xxd_> lemonhall, 不喜欢微软的，所以才用了ubuntu
<itrufeng> quit
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> ...
<xxd_> itrufeng, 加/
<itrufeng> ...
<xxd_> lemonhall, 谢谢了
<xxd_> itrufeng, 前面加/
<xxd_> nemocaptain, 你给我的网址进不去额
<nemocaptain> 可以的啊
<lemonhall> nemocaptain: 你的网名来自于哪里？
<roylez_> http://jayisgames.com/games/bullet-heaven/
<xxd_> nemocaptain, 进去了‘
<xxd_> nemocaptain, 网速太慢了，呵呵
<nemocaptain> 儒勒·凡尔纳的小說
<vmlinz> 请问下有人知道如何关闭关机动画，我想看字符的关机界面
<lemonhall> nemocaptain: 海底两万里的尼莫啊
<nemocaptain> 是的
<xxd_> nemocaptain, 这个教程太好了，死百度搜了好久都找不到个像样的教程，谢谢了
<Marshall> 有谁用过ubuntu下的openvas吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 10^7 线段树 需要离散化么?
<sheshark> 有没有看股票的软件?
<sheshark> 除了wine
<soiamso> sheshark: framebuffer 的算不算？
<sheshark> soiamso: 算，只要能看到股票，看到中文就行
<soiamso> sheshark: 广发有一个可以在 framebuffer 下用的。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这都有？
<lifeng> caleb-: 在不在?
<soiamso> lemonhall: 在各大营业厅看行情的机器都是 linux的机器
<iGoogle> ppa:ubuntugnometeam/gnome3
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我去搜搜，广发。。。LINUX？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 什么广发Linux？
<sheshark> 找到了一个pystock
<iGoogle> sheshark: 找大智慧的flash版本吧
<itrufeng> 我用的 vim 的 vimirc插件来上irc 但是说 you have build vim with perl interface 咋解决呀。
<lolicon> ..
<sheshark> iGoogle: 恩，我查查
<tenzu> 蛋疼了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 没找到。。。。关键词不对啊
<lemonhall> soiamso: 如果这个可以，我下次就给客户只装LINUX了。。
<soiamso> sheshark: 现在别入
<Colin-shzsc> 看见有人说我现在用的紫光双拼方案是常见的双拼方案里头最难记的一个……
<sheshark> soiamso: 我不炒股，就看看
<soiamso> lemonhall: linux 股票
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 我做得虚拟键盘不用背双拼
<soiamso> sheshark: 现在是最高点附近了，还加息了。可以查阅日本金融历史，中国正进入那种状态。而且更糟糕，加息直接打击所有工业
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 话说我虽在大双拼但也是默写不出键位表的
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 曾有段时间在屏幕上贴了个图，后来就纯凭感觉了
<sheshark> soiamso: 恩，我不大懂这个，只看看
<sheshark> soiamso: 炒股都是一大推人在竞争
<lemonhall> ................
<sheshark> 能不能赚到别人的钱就看自己的本事了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我搜了搜，还是大智慧FLASH版本最靠谱
<windparadise> hello Good morning
<lemonhall> soiamso: 唔。。难道。。你是说。。。中国的房地产搞不好最后会崩盘？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好悲观的语言
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好悲观的预言
<windparadise> pleasae I need an assistance to help translate a GPS interface into english
<windparadise> anyone speaks english here/
<windparadise> ?
<soiamso> sheshark: 所有资金都挤进金融产品，国家肯定还继续调控，很快就提高印花税了。说到底都是国家官员得益，官员越来越富，穷人也买不起自己生产的大部分东西。也就进入美国滞胀危机的翻版
<lemonhall> windparadise: ????? from chinese to english???
<sheshark> soiamso: 恩，我不太懂，目前正在看这方面
<windparadise> yes please
<windparadise> here is the image
<windparadise> http://imagebin.org/146864
<franj1> 为什么我的xterm下面显示中文的双引号变变成方块“”
<soiamso> lemonhall: 也不会崩的，就是跌跌而已，要不楼市倒，要不银行倒
<blueghost> ofan:X
<windparadise> it's an image
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 什么 语言 啊
<soiamso> sheshark: 其实看经济历史比看股票更快入门
<sheshark> soiamso: 恩
<blueghost> soiamso:X 什么 ， 你们 在讨论什么呢
<fillayu> hi
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 什么语言
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍭ 
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 什么预言
<lemonhall> windparadise: just this interface?
<xwx> windparadise: what?
<windparadise> yes please
<soiamso> sheshark: 官员门还是想放开搞的，那样自身利益损失较小
<franj1> 有谁在用xterm么，"“”"中间的是不是方块？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 回答我啊， 你这个 文艺 少年
<sheshark> soiamso: 恩，不过我觉得国务院什麽什麽研究中心的人应该不是和什麽利益集团挂钩的，就这点希望了
<lemonhall> windparadise: how to translate...??? send you a image with english??
<soiamso> lemonhall: 如果预测正确，还敢执行的话，能赚不少
<blueghost> soiamso:X 放开 搞 什么
<blueghost> soiamso:X 预测什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你问 soiamso 啊。。他在预言经济走势问题。。比较悲观
<soiamso> sheshark: 肯定有挂钩的
<windparadise> lemonhall: you can use MS paint and write the english word near to it
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 我一大段时间 在 带 小孩呢
<windparadise> english workd near the chinese
<soiamso> lemonhall: 加息这个很早就看出来了，日本还倒了，肯定只能夹击中国了
<lemonhall> windparadise: OK
<soiamso> lemonhall: 现在反倾销税的大量取消，就是一个定时炸弹
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 不能 介绍一下吗
<blueghost> soiamso:X 什么预测啊
<f> 大家好！我安装了豆瓣的插件后gwibber打不开了，查了好久都没有解决，我把rhythebox和gwibber 都重装了都没用，help ~~
<pocoyo> f: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<soiamso> blueghost: 没有预测什么，如果国内能卖空就好
<blueghost> soiamso:X 中国 会因为 经济问题 搞垮 吗？ xxx 会最终因此 下台??
<soiamso> blueghost: 不会吧
<soiamso> blueghost: 没有这么严重吧。
<f> 大家好！我安装了豆瓣的插件后gwibber打不开了，查了好久都没有解决，我把rhythebox和gwibber 都重装了都没用，help ~~
<pocoyo> f: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> windparadise: http://imagebin.org/146867
<blueghost> soiamso:X 希望 会如此 严重。 死而后生
<windparadise> ok, thanks a lot
<lemonhall> soiamso: 加息是很讨厌。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你说吧，倾销税影响哪个变量？
<blueghost> soiamso:X 再 起来 的时候， 期望 中国 的下一个 执政者 能看到 为什么 xxx 会 最终 垮台
<windparadise> thanks a lot
<blueghost> soiamso:X 希望， 能够改正 现在所有的错误
<soiamso> lemonhall: 倾销税的取消，会增加盲目投资，银行坏帐增加
<f> gravity 出新版了，支持新浪微博，twitter,facebook,4SQ
<soiamso> lemonhall: 产业持续不能转型
<blueghost> soiamso:X 希望， 从头 来过。 现在 积重难返 了
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 同意 吗
 * imadper happyaron在不?
<blueghost> imadper:X 不在 吧
<imadper> blueghost: 恩,好像确实不再
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 在屏蔽 我吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没有，在搜索类似的分析文章
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我已经很久没有关注过经济了
<lemonhall> windparadise: you are welcome ~~
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 你说， 你希望 中国 重新来过吗， 还是 像现在 这样 一直下去
 * lemonhall 这里竟然还混进来个老外。。真是少见
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我给你看一篇又红又专的文章？我刚看的
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0228/20/23620_96962005.shtml
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 老外 ??? 可能 他 输入法用不了 吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 他要求翻译唉。。。明显看不懂中文唉。。。
<sheshark> 股票是不是赚的都是炒股者的钱，股票分红只是小部分吧？
<leyle> 哦，简单粗暴的方法就是 #ubuntu 去
<sheshark> #ubuntu-en
<blueghost> 全球 最多的 高素质 劳动力 ？？？？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 制作 的质量 不如 德国2.
<lemonhall> leyle: 果然，这个用户也在UBUNTU群
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 创意 敌不过 美国
<soiamso> sheshark: 这个是中国特色，老美基本分掉 60%, 国内可以不分或非常少
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 这样 也算 高素质 ????
<leyle> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 应该 是最低层的吧。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不好说，我想跟人讨论呢。。但是后来觉得。。。趁着没小孩，是不是应该每天晚上出去跑跑步。。然后学学西班牙语什么的，这几年荒废的好厉害
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 在 分工 中 应该算 最地层 的 纯劳力 的吧
<tenzu> 西班牙？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X .... 你 还真的 非常 文艺 啊
<sheshark> soiamso: 为什么会这样？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 工程师 多， 科技人员多？ 还是学生多啊。
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........我到底哪里文艺了
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 钱多？ 钱都是谁的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不久是爱看希腊悲剧，尼采，歌德，罗马，圣经，佛经。。西班牙佛朗哥舞，日本的AV嘛
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 学 西班牙 文， 多浪漫 的一件事， 还不文艺 ???
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 太 文艺 了
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 我只看 老外 的 A 片
<lemonhall> blueghost: 怎么说呢，那一篇文章说了一堆废话，凝缩成一句就是，少说话，多做事儿。。。甭矫情。。。
<sheshark> X是什麽意思？
<sheshark> X是哪个？
<blueghost> lemonhall:X 而且 看老外 的 A 片， 只看 男的那一方 那 大鸡鸡
<blueghost> sheshark:X 不是谁， 教 一个人 设置 xchat 的例子
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔，我是有些文艺，三毛的缘故，所以想学学西班牙语
<blueghost> sheshark:) 这样 好了吗
<sheshark> blueghost: 还是没懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说得对的，反正他的观念就是【有闲阶级论】。。。。。。说白了就是一百年前那个作家关键的翻版。。。
<itrufeng> 我用的 vim 的 vimirc插件来上irc 但是说 you have build vim with perl interface 咋解决呀。
<blueghost> sheshark:) 就是某个人， 他用 xchat 的昵称补全， 默认 的是 ‘,' 分割， 我是 举个例子， 可以用 其他字符代替
<blueghost> sheshark:) 所以 我 随便 设了 :X 这样子 的
<blueghost> sheshark:) 现在明白了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一件事情 还要 长篇累牍 地解释，好痛苦 啊
<sheshark> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> sheshark:) 就是某个人， 他用 xchat 的昵称补全， 默认 的是 ‘,' 分割，但 他看到别人 的是":"， 他觉得奇怪，"为什么我和别人不同啊”  我是 举个例子， 可以用 其他字符代替。
<Colin-shzsc> 发现自己用了 gogoc 后，复旦、厦大、清华和同济的网站会直接返回 ipv6 解析的结果……
<sheshark> blueghost: 哈哈
<blueghost> sheshark:) 他的潜意识 是说 "别人有小鸡鸡， 我也有小鸡鸡， 为什么 我的比别人少一点"。 我的意思是跟他说， "除了 两个 点外， 你还可以加 个X"
<sheshark> blueghost: 我明白了
<blueghost> sheshark:)
<sheshark> ）
<sheshark> ：）
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 别人早过了工业化了，现在 中国才进入工业化
<blueghost> 爱
<tenzu> 说明中国有发展潜力
<sheshark> tenzu: 你是中国人吗？
<tenzu> sheshark: 你觉得呢？
<sheshark> tenzu: 有点象
<tenzu> sheshark: 我听你的
<sheshark> tenzu:)
<sheshark> 我有个高中同学也去了新加坡，现在不知道回来没有
<sheshark> 叫王志杰
<tenzu> sheshark: 多少年了？
<sheshark> 2000年上大学上大一
<sheshark> 华科去的
<sheshark> 学材料的
<blueghost> sheshark:) 你在寻人 吗
<tenzu> sheshark: 那早毕业了，不过不排除念博士或者去了别的国家
<sheshark> tenzu: 恩
<blueghost> tenzu:) 你和 sheshark 是 同学???
<sheshark> blueghost: 看他认识不认识
<tenzu> maonx: 毛女侠
<blueghost> sheshark:) 哦
<tenzu> sheshark: 我肯定不认识
<maonx> tenzu: 今晚还在呀~~
<sheshark> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> blueghost: 我和sheshark第一次聊天
<tenzu> maonx: 在同学家
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的项目 找你 做 德文 翻译可以吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不要
<maonx> tenzu: 还没有结束么?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦
<tenzu> maonx: 没忍住，正在装gnome3
<tenzu> maonx: 11号搬走
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧， 不勉强你
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: => gebjgd
<maonx> tenzu: 呵呵 那快了嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 其实 我更想 是 翻译英文
<maonx> tenzu: 试完说下感受 我还没玩呢
<tenzu> maonx: 搬回去就不用每天走那么远回家了
<blueghost> maonx:) 什么 游戏
<tenzu> maonx: 好吧
<maonx> tenzu: 当慢跑
<maonx> blueghost: gnome3....
<blueghost> maonx:) 哦
<tenzu> maonx: 现在回家不需要走路，有shuttle bus，就是路上时间长点
 * maonx 上次不知道谁来着 没用它说的现在Powerpill好像装着麻烦 还有没有更新速度比较快的方式  Arch
<maonx> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> maonx:) 可能 我守旧 吧， gnome3 或 unity 的都不喜欢。 但 另一方面 又想 尝新
<maonx> tenzu: Iphone~~
<tenzu> maonx: 看了一天屏幕，只能当ipod用
<maonx> blueghost: 你现在守什么呢?  我也想尝新呢 等Tenzu
<tenzu> maonx: 我本来想坚守openbox的。。。
<blueghost> maonx:)
<tenzu> blueghost: gnome3我觉得值得一试，unity还是算了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 凡是 新的东西， 我都 会很快 会厌倦， kde4 也是这样
<blueghost> tenzu:) 还是 openbox 这些的还是坚持 的很久
<maonx> tenzu: 好久没玩ipod了..刚把蜘蛛侠玩通关
<tenzu> blueghost: 我也喜欢openbox，轻便。
<tenzu> maonx: 没完过，3D的？
<cfy> Kandu: 不错啊.啥时候交钱?
<maonx> tenzu: 嗯 感觉效果不错
<cfy> edison0354: jyf大胡子
<tenzu> maonx: 我在iphone上喜欢玩2D的智力游戏
<edison0354> cfy: 咋了？
<cfy> edison0354: 啥图片啊.
<maonx> tenzu: 好久没玩智力了,上次的Mashage不错
<cfy> ofan: 你iphone啥版本的?
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<maonx> tenzu: 拼错了...中文是蘑菇时代
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<tenzu> maonx: 我比较喜欢和老婆一起玩找碴
<tenzu> maonx: marshage？没完过
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道你说啥……
<cfy> edison0354: <jyf1987> edison0354: 我的人人上大量照片 不信你问 cfy
<edison0354> cfy: 哦，我没看……
<maonx> tenzu: 玩的眼花这种的
 * edison0354 刚刚完了下同学的unity，真垃圾……
<tenzu> maonx: marshroom age
<maonx> tenzu: yep
<tenzu> maonx: 我比较喜欢doodle风格的东西
<maonx> tenzu: 那个看起来是不错的
<tenzu> maonx: 行，明天充了电去试试
 * tenzu 重启进gnome3
<maonx> tenzu: 来看看效果
<maonx> edison0354: unity 很垃圾?
<edison0354> maonx: 个人
<maonx> edison0354: :)
<maonx> edison0354: 正在等别人玩呢 然后看下要不要尝下先
<edison0354> maonx: 我就是玩的别人的……
<edison0354> maonx: 不当小白鼠
<maonx> edison0354: 周边没有玩Linux的人,最近新加一个也就玩下Ubuntu
<edison0354> maonx: 额，我那同学不知道咋想起来当小白鼠了……于是我就在他那里试了试，那孩子也是新淫
<maonx> edison0354: :)
<banxi1988> glib有没有parseInt之类的函数啊？难道要自己写啊？
<kevinqcs> parseInt ? atoi?
 * maonx Reboot
<mikeandmore> banxi1988: strtol/atoi
<Colin-shzsc> 我想拿 Gparted 看看一同学机子的分区表有没有问题，结果Ubuntu的U盘启动点点点还没出来就花了……
<Colin-shzsc> 那人是A卡
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，人家jyf刮了胡子的
<cfy> edison0354: 时刮时不刮的,搞不懂
<banxi1988> mikeandmore : thankyou ! 我用parse搜索，没有找到。在ascii类下。g_ascii_strtoll
<kenifanying> jfbterm用什么输入法？有没人用过？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 推荐个显示器.笔记本能插的.叫vga接口么?
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<NoIE> cfy: 要多大的？是那种笔记本专用的吗？
<gebjgd> cfy, hdmi
<iGoogle>   自7日零时起，汽油、柴油零售最高限价每吨分别提高500元和400元，相当于90号汽油和0号柴油全国平均每升分别上涨0．37元和0．34元。
<gebjgd> cfy, 你太落后
<iGoogle> 骨骼咋巨慢了
<cfy> gebjgd: tplink x200的.
<cfy> NoIE: 我要接笔记本.大屏幕玩起来爽
<iGoogle> 接电视机嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 又乱说...
<iGoogle> 你落后啊
<cfy> gebjgd: 打错了..thinkpad
<NoIE> cfy: 三星 E2220，我在用。
<cfy> NoIE: 多少钱?
<NoIE> cfy: 一千多。
<iGoogle> 搜索论坛。大电视打etqw的
<cfy> NoIE: 哦.
<gebjgd> cfy, thinkpad型号多了
<cfy> iGoogle: 又是你吧...
<gebjgd> cfy, 没有hdmi就是老东西了
<iGoogle> 还蛮多hdmi的，没声音输入的。
<debianer> 请问，chromium浏览器的临时缓冲文件夹在哪里？  [22:39]
<debianer> ERC> MaskRay 请问，chromium浏览器的临时缓冲文件夹在哪里？  [22:39]
<debianer> ERC> 各位，debian系统下，google浏览器的临时缓冲文件夹在哪里？
<iGoogle> 刚才我发了2个deb cfy
<iGoogle> 骨骼今天完蛋了
<itrufeng> :-(xixi
<itrufeng> 终于找到一个合适的了
<debianer> roylez: 主席，chrome临时缓冲文件夹位置在哪里？
<roylez_> 不用这东西
<itrufeng> 这次不知道弄好了没。可以收到我的信息么 大家
<debianer> 用chrome的知道flash缓存保存在哪里？
<kenifanying> 什么人帮忙看看proxy.ipcn.org能上不？
<itrufeng> ok
<kenifanying> 貌似挂掉了这两天……
<edison0354> debianer: 那个文件不能手动打开
<edison0354> debianer: 直接about:cache
<itrufeng> 不行。。上不去
<edison0354> debianer: 缓存在～下面，具体忘了……不知道是.chrome还是.config还是啥里面
<itrufeng> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to proxy.ipcn.org
<debianer> edison0354: 我找到了，在.cache下
<kenifanying> 教育网用户，帮个忙，看下proxy.ipcn.org能上不？
<kenifanying> 没有人？？？？？
<NoIE> 没有教育网用户。
<kenifanying> 公网的呢？？？？？
<NoIE> kenifanying: 试过了，不行。
<kenifanying> 谢了哈，可能真的挂了……
<kenifanying> #join #linux110
<yao_ziyuan> 打听一下，
<yao_ziyuan> 事到如今，
<yao_ziyuan> irc 上有没有大型的中文茶馆频道阿
<debianer> yao_ziyuan: 有道理
<debianer> yao_ziyuan: 本来中国人就少，都到这个频道来了
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍯ 
<yao_ziyuan> ^k^: 这是哪些 unicode?
 * yao_ziyuan opens charmap
<yao_ziyuan> U+336F IDEOGRAPHIC TELEGRAPH SYMBOL FOR HOUR TWENTY-THREE
<^k^> yao_ziyuan, 你不说。  ㍯ 
<yao_ziyuan> hehe，其实这里就是茶馆
<edison0354> debianer: 找缓存其实about:cache挺方便的，出来能右键另存为
<banxi1988> blogspot不能上啊！我想看glade的教程的。有谁能访问的，麻烦转到国内来啊！
<NoIE> 自由门
<debianer> edison0354: 明白了，firefox也可以这样吗
<edison0354> debianer: 不用FF
<banxi1988> ubuntu下也能用自由门？
<banxi1988> 上次花了N小时，搞那个autoproxy和tor就是没有搞定，灰心了。。
<NoIE> 可以
<debianer> edison0354: 你用什么浏览器
<edison0354> debianer: chromium
<banxi1988> NoIE：在那里下呢？
<NoIE> banxi1988: 你有skype吗？
<banxi1988> 貌似baidu不出来。。
<debianer> 我想问问，有没有关于太阳系9大行星的星历表查询工具？比如，今年哪些行星成直角、直线？
<banxi1988> skype安装了，也注册了，但几乎没有用来。。
<banxi1988> 莫非skype也能翻。。？？
<debianer> edison0354: 我想问问，有没有关于太阳系9大行星的星历表查询工具？比如，今年哪些行
<debianer> 	   星成直角、直线？这个我用来计算股票的转折日期很重要
<NoIE> banxi1988: 稍等。。。
<edison0354> debianer: 不知道啥东西……
<edison0354> debianer: 狠！算股票……
<debianer> edison0354: 是的
<alvin_rxg> debianer: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=scientific  你应该找这个发行版
<^k^> ⇪ title: DistroWatch.com: Scientific Linux
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 我看看
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你还在啊
<microcai> debianer:  SB, 8 个。现在还以为是9个啊！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋你一进来就是……
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 有没有星历软件？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 找哪个了？
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 它里边应该有吧
<debianer> microcai: 现在不是说还多了一个了
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 不知道软件名称还是找不到阿，用debian只要知道软件名称就一样可以用的
<lemonhall> debianer: 你。。的需求永远都是这么奇特
<debianer> lemonhall: 我研究江恩理论已经有重大突破
<debianer> lemonhall: 最近对大盘的分析都八九不离十，包括时间和空间
<alvin_rxg> debianer: synaptic 里边找咯
<microcai> debianer:  ç±³
<debianer> 各位可以看看我的江恩理论分析博客 http://gann.jishigu.com
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 英文不太好
<alvin_rxg> debianer: ……
<lemonhall> debianer: 问题在于。。你找星图软件干嘛？
<lemonhall> debianer: 为啥我觉得和你的江恩也有关系
<alvin_rxg> 这货是江民
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 啥是江民？
<banxi1988> NoIE:我的skype账号也是banxi1988
<debianer> lemonhall: 查询一年中行星相对之间的特殊位置时间
<debianer> lemonhall: 比如，某行星和地球、太阳之间三点共线，就常常是大盘变盘的关键时刻
<debianer> lemonhall: 我特别需要这个软件
<edison0354> debianer: 额，汗！
<alvin_rxg> 星盘？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 王江民不是早就死了？
<NoIE> banxi1988: 稍等，不知道哪里出了点问题。
 * edison0354 停电，哦耶
<lemonhall> debianer: 我就知道。。。。。。
<lemonhall> debianer: 那你要个看星图的那个软件还不行？
<lemonhall> edison0354: edison0354 因为停电而消失了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 让我们为 edison0354 默哀
<alvin_rxg> debianer: stellarium ?
<lemonhall> debianer: Stellarium
<lemonhall> debianer: 额。。 alvin_rxg 也找到了。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 我这边数据库比较小， debian 里边应该有很多的
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 那个不太会用，怎么知道哪天某个行星能和地球太阳在一个直线上？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 停电你还能用电脑
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 停电你还在线
<lemonhall> debianer: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<banxi1988> NoIE:没关系！我们这里12:00才断网
<lemonhall> debianer: 九星连珠
<debianer> lemonhall: 你怎么看到今后哪天九星连珠？
<Loongjiang> Linux.com刊文介绍了专业级的Linux计算机辅助设计（CAD）软件DraftSight。 DraftSight是非开源的免费软件，支持多平台，它是Linux平台上的第一款免费专业级CAD软件，支持读写行业标准的.DWG文件格式
<debianer> lemonhall: 我就是想知道这些特殊位置会发生在那个日期就行
<Freebuilder> 咋没人研究研究 brlcad 呢
<debianer> lemonhall: 比如两个行星和太阳构成的角度成90度，180度，120度，360度，这些
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 股市应该是人为控制的吧？
<lemonhall> debianer: 这里估计没人知道。。去天文论坛问吧
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 人是自然的一部分
<NoIE> banxi1988:  dongtaiwang.com
<NoIE> banxi1988: 动态网的 skype 帐号。
<lemonhall> NoIE: ............
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 就好比女人会受月亮的影响一样，所有人包括投资者的情绪等等都会受自然界的影响，而最重要的就是太阳和九大行星以及月亮的影响
<lemonhall> NoIE: ........
<banxi1988> 加为好友吗？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你想让记录的网站被封掉啊
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 女人怎么受月亮的影响了？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 那个地址都不能说的
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 每个月那个阿
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不是地址，是 skype 的帐号。
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 流血
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 是么？那是不是说，每个女人都要在同一天流血了啊？
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 你随他去吧，本来经济学弄到最后都像玄学了。。。经济周期理论里的太阳黑子学说
<alvin_rxg> \o/
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 相当玄乎啊，最后还是登入了正统的经济周期理论。。。
<banxi1988> NoIE：选那个啊？有很多的，全名是你说的那个的。。
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 自由市场的经济状况是有周期的
<NoIE> banxi1988: 是吗？没注意。
<NoIE> 我看看。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 管它呢。。。我不研究这些。。。吃好睡好。。做个傻瓜就行了
<NoIE> fg@dongtaiwang.com
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你就是找封。。。这里有聊天记录的大哥
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 不是，但周期是一个阴历月
<lemonhall> NoIE: 说这个地址都会让GFW注意到
<NoIE> lemonhall: 好吧，我和他私聊。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 恩，那个地址本身就是过滤的
<NoIE> lemonhall: 记录的机器人如果有敏感词过滤功能就好了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 。。。。。。。。。。
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 所以，股市如果在上一次某个天文关键时刻出现了翻转，那么下一个同样的天文关键时刻，也很有可能是重要的翻转时刻，这个可以比对过去几十年的股票数据
<lemonhall> NoIE: 自我审查？
<lemonhall> NoIE: Good Idea~
<activeuser_> 没什么 人呀
<thorne> exit
<activeuser> hi
<^k^> activeuser, 好  ㍘ 
<activeuser> 这淘宝是终身不能在ubuntu上使用了吧
<alvin_rxg> 现在国内猪肉卖几钱？
<NoIE> activeuser: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> activeuser: 淘宝是淘宝，支付宝是支付宝
<activeuser> 下午装手机版的淘宝旺旺在Ubuntu上，试了下不行呀
<NoIE> 我刚在淘宝上买了个包。
<Loongjiang> 、test
<activeuser> 就是旺旺用不了哈
<Loongjiang> dddddd
<activeuser> 现在成都猪肉12元一斤
<alvin_rxg> activeuser: 哪个部位的？
<flay> gnome3发布了么
<activeuser> 这还分部位？我一般是去买五花肉
<activeuser> 淘宝旺旺中午时发现了一个java版的
<activeuser> 就在淘宝官方网站
<activeuser> 不过是手机上用的
<activeuser> ：）
<activeuser> 试了一下
<activeuser> 还是不行
<activeuser> 所以想来打听一下同志们有什么 解决办法没得
<alvin_rxg> activeuser: 这边 猪肩肉 2.99 一公斤……
<activeuser> 什么地方？
<alvin_rxg> germany..
<activeuser> 先睡了，明早还要早起去做苦力
<knownbad> gebjgd肩肉 2.99 一公斤?
<knownbad> 台湾有个农场的猪喝的是山泉，吃的饲料好的连人都可以吃，每天还放出去运动。  哎。真好。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 2.99€/kg
<knownbad> gebjgd 身上的肉还真朋友。
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 打错了。
<knownbad> 便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你很胖？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 据说美国的人都这样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 高热量食物
<knownbad> 是啊，最近想自个烧菜了。  吃外面容易肥。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不易。skype更新你了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不易。skype更新了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都好久没用了……
<knownbad> 尤其等老婆来得少让她吃外面。
<knownbad> 我天天用。
<knownbad> 好用
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 西餐么？
<knownbad> 但版本就是落后
<knownbad> 自个烧的？  都有吧。
<alvin_rxg> skype 只要不是 tom 出品，都好……
<knownbad> 牛排最简单了， 撒点胡椒放烤箱。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch的那个步行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch的那个不行
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 的确简单，但买不起
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 经常发不到消息
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么不行了？
<knownbad> gebjgd 身上切块就行了。
<knownbad> 嗯，我也遇过。  但只有和国内时才有。
<knownbad> 美国境内没碰过。
<Tone>  - -@
<alvin_rxg> - -?
<Tone> 没事 无聊
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> ³_³
<alvin_rxg> €_€
<alvin_rxg> ¶_¶
<alvin_rxg> ŧ_ŧ
<alvin_rxg> ←_←
<alvin_rxg> ↓_↓
<alvin_rxg> →_→
<alvin_rxg> ¥_¥
<alvin_rxg> ↑_↑
<Tone> 哥哥  你冷静
<alvin_rxg> ø_ø
<alvin_rxg> þ_þ
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍙ 
<flay> 机器人也敢撩
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你在美国 ???
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国 的华人 一般都 哪的？ 香港的 多还是 国内 的多
<blueghost> knownbad:) 都 住在 什么地方， 散居， 还是一般 集中 在华人街
<blueghost> knownbad:) 能说说 美国 的情况 可以吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 让我这个 出不去 的也想象一下
<lolicon> =.=
<molecule_> kde 刚开始 时 给人 很差 的感觉 吗
<hechu> 有人不？
<molecule_> hechu:) 美人
<hechu> 我刚买了个Sandy Bridge的笔记本电脑，i5 2410m 的CPU，在 10.10 中，集成的显卡好像不能正常驱动？
<molecule_> hechu:) 没人
<hechu> 晕，一个假 bot。
<NoIE> hechu: 传说，Sandy Bridge 的显卡驱动尚不完善。
<hechu> 嗯。我是买回来才知道这个传说。这个CPU太新了。。。
<xiamx> GIThub在国内不被墙吧？
<molecule_> 假 bot????
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) linus?????
<xiamx> hechu, 跟CPU 没有关系
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: 干吗
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 没什么
<xiamx> molecule_, kde很好，如果你是从opensuse用起就会喜欢上kde
<hechu> 呃，我理解，显卡HD 3000是集成在CPU中的。而这个CPU是新发布的。
<molecule_> xiamx:) 我是从 蓝点开始用起的
<xiamx> hechu, 是ATI么？
<hechu> xiamx, 所以，我认为跟CPU还是有关系。2月刚发布的，太新了，intel没放出驱动。。。而10.10是去年的。
<hechu> xiamx,  HD 3000 是 Sandy Bridge中集成的显卡。
<hechu> xiamx, CPU中集成的显卡。
<NoIE> 不是吧？Sandy Bridge 是 intel 的技术。
<molecule_> xiamx:) 我只是 看到 一篇文章， 说 11.04 的 unity 还没准备好， 像当时 的 kde4 给人 感觉 没完成 的
<xiamx> hechu, 原来如此
<molecule_> xiamx:) 貌似， 我没这个感觉呢
<NoIE> 你说的是 GMA 3000 吧？
<xiamx> hechu, 那你可以试试natty livecd
<hechu> xiamx, 是的。买回来才知道这回事儿。
<hechu> NoIE, 我上网搜索了，Intel官网看过了，是 HD 3000显卡，不是 GMA 3100那些。
<NoIE> hechu: 是我弄错了？
<NoIE> hechu: 是我弄错了。
<xiamx> molecule_, 我感觉还是先入为主吧，从Fedora用到ubuntu 习惯gnome了
<hechu> molecule_,  xiamx, 我从 redhat 5.0 开始尝试用 Linux，13年了。
<NoIE> 5.0.。。。
<xiamx> hechu, 很强
<molecule_> hechu:) 九几年 就用了???
<hechu> 蓝点的老总，邓昱，是我朋友的亲哥。家里是深圳开电视机厂的。
<xiamx> hechu, 原来如此
<hechu> 98年啊。红帽子。
<molecule_> hechu:) 我 2000 年作用 用的 蓝点， 8 块一张
<hechu> molecule_, 我最开始也是很佩服蓝点，后来一说，哦，原来这样，拐弯就认识了，就不佩服了。
<hechu> 呵呵呵。
<xiamx> 蓝点 当时用的什么package manager?
<hechu> rpm 吧。好像。 xiamx
<molecule_> xiamx:) 我 kde gnome xxxbox 轮这样 的
<molecule_> xiamx:) 那时貌似 只有 rpm 吧
<molecule_> xiamx:) 我 kde gnome xxxbox 轮着用 的
<molecule_> xiamx:) 我 kde gnome xxxbox icewm 轮着用 的
<hechu> 你们有尝试 natty livecd 的，现在稳定么？会不会白鼠然后死的很惨？
<molecule_> fvwm 也用过， 不过用 的少
<xiamx> molecule_, 我就一个gnome
<hechu> xiamx, 你们有尝试 natty livecd 的，现在稳定么？会不会白鼠然后死的很惨？
<knownbad> 啊，刚刚离开座位。。。。
<molecule_> window mark 那个
<molecule_> 忘了 名字 了
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 我的公猫 开始叫了
<xiamx> hechu, 已经beta了，不会有重大bugl
<hechu> 我有段时间用 icewm 特精简。不过还是麻烦。换了 lxpanel + openbox
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你怎没跟他说呢？
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: o_O
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 说什么？
<xiamx> hechu, 不然你等RC?
<hechu> 我的笔记本太慢了，又要 eclipse 搞开发，所以把能精简的都精简了。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 你在美国 ???
<molecule_> knownbad:) 美国 的华人 一般都 哪的？ 香港的 多还是 国内 的多
<knownbad> 跟blueghost介绍德国啊？
<hechu> 今天换了新笔记本，本来准备爽的，现在看来爽不了。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 都 住在 什么地方， 散居， 还是一般 集中 在华人街
<molecule_> knownbad:) 能说说 美国 的情况 可以吗
<knownbad> 住房子里
<xiamx> hechu, 推掉换Thinkpad
<molecule_> knownbad:) 让我这个 出不去 的也想象一下
<hechu> xiamx, 干活儿还是稳定为重。
<hechu> xiamx, 钱钱啊。
<knownbad> 嗯，有点难描述呢。
<xiamx> hechu, 我现在还在用Lucid LTS
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我是说 是不是 一般 都 集中在 华人街
<xiamx> hechu, 虚拟了个 OpenSuse
<molecule_> knownbad:) 移民到 美国 的人 哪的多， 香港还是内地
<molecule_> knownbad:) 有普通话 的华人 电台 吗
<knownbad> 华人集中的地方蛮多的，各方人马都有。  得看区。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我听到过一个 广东话 的华人电台
<knownbad> 洛杉矶的华人已是国内的多了。
<xiamx> hechu, 同样是因为要做mono开发
<knownbad> 普通话和广东话占多数。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 哦， 国内 不同地方 的人 都会 选择 同乡多的区 居住？
<hechu> xiamx, 哦，LTS。但是我总是经不住各种诱惑。
<hechu> 哈哈。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 哦。
<xiamx> hechu, 哈哈 我也是，所以装个suse尝鲜
<knownbad> 新华人贪语言方便大多聚集一起。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 在 美国， 新移民容易 融入 吗
<knownbad> 就形成华人区了。
<molecule_> knownbad:)
<molecule_> knownbad:) 哦
<hechu> xiamx, 现在有了双核四线程的机器，640G 硬盘。我一定要搞虚拟机尝鲜。以前失策，Linux 只分了10G空间，总是要腾挪数据，非常不爽。
<knownbad> 看人，愿意学英文就行。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 有没有 不住 华人区的。 就是 周围没一个 华人 的
<knownbad> 你想来用专业移民最容易。
<knownbad> 也快。
<knownbad> 如能来美国留学更好。
<xiamx> hechu, 10G真是不够用.. 之装软件我这就用了12.6GB
<molecule_> knownbad:) 哦， 好像 要 获得 风险投资， 并 雇佣 至少数量 的工人， 多少年必须 盈利多少 的 限制 是吗
<xiamx> ×只
<xiamx> （/usr）
<knownbad> 有住过但对我没太大的差别
<knownbad> 那是有钱人的移民。
<knownbad> 自个就可以移民了。  完全看你。
<hechu> xiamx, 是的。一开始，初始系统不到3G，随便来个什么东西就5G+了，邮件imap4同步下来，完了。。。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 哦。 我不大了解， 好像 也不是 投资移民。 他 在 美国获得 投资 也可以
<molecule_> knownbad:) 忘了， 从 哪个 网站 上看了
<knownbad> 有投资移民，但得花钱。
<hechu> knownbad, 技术移民的门槛现在怎么样？我一直在了解澳洲的，美国的没怎么看。
<xiamx> hechu, 这么多想去澳洲的？
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我说 的那个应该不算 吧。 好像 说是 在 美国获得风险投资的，应该就是不是自己投资吧
<hechu> knownbad, 呃，问题大了点，你就随便讲讲。
<knownbad> 都差不多我想，以前去加拿大容易些。  但听说美国有可能开放些。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我从一个网站 看的， 也忘了 具体的
<hechu> xiamx, 因为大家豆说那块容易去啊。环境还好。
<knownbad> 那是集资的投资。
<knownbad> 这我就不太清楚了。
<xiamx> hechu,   jyf1987也跟我说他想去
<molecule_> knownbad:) 那我就不知道了。 看那篇文章 大意就是说， 也可以通过 在美国获得投资， 然后必须 雇佣当地 多少 个人， 一段时间 内 必须 有 多少 利润等
<molecule_> knownbad:) 在美国，华人 有 话语权的吗
<hechu> xiamx, jyf1987 是谁？
<knownbad> 基本上得有美国公司sponsor。  然后经过劳工局的审核。  要点是美国没有的人才就容易。  或是请不到的。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 不要， 从一个没有话语权 的国家 去到 另一个 也没话语权的国家。 那就没意思 了
<hechu> xiamx, 他87年的，除非过去读书，技术移民不够工作年限。
<knownbad> 像前段时候美国却护士就批准了一大批东南亚的移民。
<xiamx> hechu,  你几几年的？
<molecule_> knownbad:) 没回答 我的问题呢。 在美国， 华人 有自己的话语权 的吗？
<knownbad> molecule_: 哪干嘛 移民？
<hechu> xiamx, 我 78 的。妈的老了。
<knownbad> 呆在国内就好了。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 不想 在 国内待了
<knownbad> 吧国内建设的更好？
<hechu> xiamx, 澳洲新政，39岁以前还能拿 25分。现在就已经有点大了。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 能走就走
<xiamx> hechu, 这年龄挺适合技术移民的
<hechu> 对，呆国内做鱼肉。
<knownbad> 来美国留学不限年纪。
<hechu> xiamx, 英语还得提高啊，现在政策越来越收紧。哎。。。
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 以后 准备 定居 德国 吗？ 还是回来
<knownbad> 要美国公司的sponsor就看个人。
<molecule_> knownbad:) 在华人区，有没有不会说英文的人的。
<xiamx> molecule_, 当然有
<knownbad> 有超多的。  但不建议。
<molecule_> xiamx:) 哦
<hechu> xiamx, 以前有紧缺职业，现在没有了，以前有优先列表，现在也没有了，以前5.5就行，后来6分，现在快要7分了。。。
<knownbad> 那不叫移民。
<molecule_> gebjgd 准备 定居 还是回来
<xiamx> hechu, ..
<molecule_> knownbad:) 可能 我会去越南。 美国是没什么希望了
<molecule_> knownbad:) 宁愿去越南，也不在 国内呆
<knownbad> 这类的容易造成本地人反感，有些反移民就是这样造成的。
<xiamx> molecule_, 越南人都想着出去,,,你想进去应该容易
<molecule_> knownbad:) 只是因为不满意自己 国家 而移民 的， 会被讨厌是吗
<knownbad> 只要是移民就得有觉悟。
<xiamx> knownbad, 美国是什么移民测略？ 同化？
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我的觉悟就是 做中国人不好
<xiamx> molecule_, why
<molecule_> knownbad:) 错了，
<knownbad> 不会，换个说法吧？  追求更好的未来？
<molecule_> xiamx:) 错了
<knownbad> 没什么。  看个人。
<molecule_> 应该说 做 xxx 党的贱民 不好
<knownbad> xiamx: 容入？
<molecule_> 如果 xxx 党倒了，我 打死都不出去了
<hechu> molecule_, 别那么绝对。
<molecule_> 不是打死 不出去， 是没必要 走了
<xiamx> knownbad, 哦 这样阿
<knownbad> 美国其实不是单一文化的，虽然有些人这么说但不正确。
<xiamx> knownbad, 跟加拿大不大一样
<knownbad> 一样。
<molecule_> knownbad:)
<hechu> molecule_, 我的觉悟是，如果XXX倒了，一定要趁它倒之前出去。你看俄罗斯，改朝换代后，乱了一代人，20年。
<knownbad> 加拿大也是多文化，有个法国省。
<xiamx> hechu, molecule_ 我觉得这不大可能阿
<molecule_> hechu:) 你以为现在，我们不是一代人吗
<xiamx> knownbad, 我就在那个法国省
<knownbad> 其实国内也是多文化。  个省不都有些不同?
<molecule_> hechu:) 更可能 乱的 不止一代呢
<knownbad> xiamx: 那你来美国干嘛？
<knownbad> 头脑冻坏了？
<molecule_> xiamx:) 就是因为 看不到 xxx 倒， 我才想 出去啊
<xiamx> knownbad, 我有说过么
<knownbad> 嗯，没有。
<xiamx> knownbad, right
<knownbad> ditto
<xiamx> molecule_, 你经历过什么不公平的事儿了？
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 你没回答我的问题呢
<knownbad> 得工作了
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 你想 定居 德国 还是回来
<molecule_> xiamx:) 有没有不公平的事， 我也差不多这样了。 我儿子怎么办呢
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: 不清楚
<hechu> molecule_, 我意思是，变化之后会混乱很长时间。现在还没变呢。
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 还没有 打算 ???
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: 没
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:)
 * xiamx 发现今天这个时候这频道倒是出奇的热闹
<molecule_> xiamx:) ....
 * xiamx 一个半小时后有化学考试
<hechu> 还是别在技术频道讨论这个玩意儿。要知道，很多bot，keyword parser 在线呢。
<hechu> 大家还是多努力，当学生的多学习，工作了的多挣钱，在外面的，多关心关心还在水深火热之中的。
<hechu> xiamx, 日啊，怎么三更半夜考试？
<molecule_> hechu:) 没问题 的。 如果 真的在意， 至少我已经是被记在 禁止如内 的黑名单了。 事实上 我 却没有
<xiamx> hechu, 因为头脑清醒
<hechu> molecule_, 俺们是有家有口上有老下有小的了，还是厥着屁股老实刨我自己那块一亩三分地了。。。多年的教育，让我正在成为鲁迅先生文中“在沉默中消亡”的那些人。
<molecule_> hechu:) 想办法 跳出这个圈
<xiamx> 有没有人用JFS？
<hechu> 移民啊，不是说走就走的了啊。
<hechu> 话说，前几天去做了雅思模拟考试，没做任何复习和准备，裸考。作文5.5, 阅读4，口语4.5，听力 5.5。大大超出我的预期。阅读和听力，主要是题型完全没准备，不适应，前面简单的题目错的倒更多。口语，确实问题很多，不过我相信应该很快可以提高。作文比我想像的好太多了。
<xiamx> 5.5分是个什么水平？
<knownbad> molecule_: 我个人觉得除非有人帮你申请，出来留学容易些不管年纪。
<knownbad> 打错了。  自个出来留学容易些。
 * xiamx 同意 knownbad 的观点
<knownbad> 别太相信所谓的有门路的，这里当地都有人上当的。
<hechu> xiamx, 5.5？以前可以技术移民。现在普遍要求6分，特殊行业要求7分。
<xiamx> knownbad,  5.5的读写相当于高中几年级？
<knownbad> 不知，我不是国内来的。
<xiamx> 其实我很想知道我考会得多少分
<knownbad> 我只小学毕业
<hechu> knownbad, xiamx 意思是相当于美国的几年级学生。
<xiamx> hechu, 嗯嗯解释的很对
<hechu> xiamx, 有些雅思培训机构有免费听课和模拟考试，我本来准备去正式裸考一次。老婆说白花那么多钱干啥。然后找了个培训机构有个模拟考试，免费去试了一次。
<xiamx> hechu, 这样阿
<hechu> 美国不是英联邦，对雅思可能不了解。
<knownbad> 哦，还真不知道呢。
<hechu> xiamx, 你在哪里？
<xiamx> hechu, 加拿大
<hechu> xiamx, 晕，难怪深更半夜不睡觉，你去加拿大没考雅思么？
<xiamx> hechu, 加拿大中法国省
<hechu> xiamx, 魁北克？bonjour ?
<hechu> 不跟你们扯了，你们都是白天，我虽然是夜猫子，但是还是有正事干。
<alvin_rxg> ananas 巧克力真难吃
<hechu> xiamx, 最后一个问题，你是大陆过去的还是台湾的？
<hechu> xiamx, 上次有个人跟我讲了半天后来说他的输入法是‘大虾米’，我才知道是台湾人。
<xiamx> hechu, 大陆的
<xiamx> hechu, 有啥区别？
 * knownbad 支持
<hechu> xiamx, 没啥区别。奇怪你讲法语，而且不知道自己的英语水平。国内都是统一教授英语的。除非东北省份讲俄语。
<xiamx> 这样阿
<hechu> 现在明白为什么你深更半夜考试了。irc 国际频道确实应该放弃固有的时区观念。
<xiamx> 嗯  我去学校了
<hechu> 拜拜。我继续装机。
<hechu> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-07
<Loongjiang> hi
<yangtse> hello
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<yangtse> nice to c u
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 好强的E文，c u tu
<yangtse> c u 2
<Loongjiang> ^k^:你是哪里人？
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我来自宾夕法尼亚州伯利恒。  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 领教
<yangtse> wo lai zi henan xinxiang
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 那你几岁
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 哦
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我对你地球年11。  ㍠ 
<yangtse> 安装好了gnome3
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你有儿子吗
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 什么效果？贴张图来大家看看
<^k^> Loongjiang, 为什么没有任何人有一个儿子。\u003cbr\u003e我有一个机器人身上的计划。  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 机器人，你天天呆在这有什么用呢
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我会听从你的命令。  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你这样子会制造大量碳排放，很不环保的
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 劝你还是不要出来活动，像个假死人一样，懂吗
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我一直喜欢我的客户与人聊天。  ㍠ 
<yangtse> 很不顺利
<yangtse> 说我显卡不支持
<yangtse> 没有启用
<yangtse> 用了什么别的模式
<pocoyo> 求一篇党课结业论文. :D
<itrufeng> hi
<itrufeng> have nobody?
<^k^> itrufeng, 好  ㍠ 
<yangtse> gnome3 感觉真的不错
<yangtse> 呼呼
<yangtse> 刚才没有安装gnome-shell
<itrufeng> yangtse: how to convert encoding utf-8
<yangtse> 你用的什么客户端？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 密码时限做掉了
<OT_iux> ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，good
<ghosTM55> 大家早
<itrufeng> good morning
<ghosTM55> itrufeng: morning
<leaveboy> someone
<vic> 永中也要挂了
<iGoogle> 早死早超生。gnumeric多好。
<leaveboy> 现在openoffice还可以
<iGoogle> lerosua: M9了？
<lerosua> iGoogle:   你真是傻得可爱啊。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  那天跟你说话的时候是4.1啊，你现在还信啊
<iGoogle> 你个妖怪，敢说假话。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 国际惯例啊， 我真服你了
<lemonhall> 看看辐射图解吧。。这是我看到过的最好的图解
<iGoogle> 我是借机骂下你。你别当真。
<lemonhall> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2011/03/radiation.png
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不过我刷机了
<iGoogle> lol
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 。。强机也刷。折腾
<iGoogle> roylez: ~~.~~
<leaveboy> M9 还是不稳定
<roylez> iGoogle: 突然事情多到没脖子了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 刷刷更健康啊。更多内存，更多空间，更爽界面，更xxxx
<iGoogle> 有root，就有空间。不需要刷机
<iGoogle> roylez: 可怜的。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<lerosua> iGoogle: 但htc 那套东西还是太占内存了。而且一些中国特色的应用要另外装软件，不爽，比如来电查询
<iGoogle> lerosua: sense界面不好嘛
<iGoogle> 我觉得sense蛮好。强机，不在乎速度的啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我以前也觉得好，但是眼光不是独注一处啊，要放眼看世界。看看别的界面有啥优缺点。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 那abing喜欢搞xda的破解版本，要不你去找他，刷下最简陋的界面。
<iGoogle> 很小的空间占有
<lerosua> iGoogle: 干嘛要刷简陋的界面。不喜欢。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 还不是。就sense最花俏。。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 对于固步自封的人，我没兴趣也没时间教导他进步。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 保持原来sense也挺好
<iGoogle> lol 那不是白刷了。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我喜欢我新刷的rom, 对我来说是有得益的。啥叫白刷
<leaveboy> 只要速度快界面不太差，都可以忍受
<iGoogle> 有啥好处？
<iGoogle> leaveboy: G7怎么会慢。只是也快不了什么了。不管你啥界面。
<leaveboy> 最近想买个手机
<leaveboy> 很想买moto的defy
<lerosua> iGoogle:  喜新厌旧碑
<lerosua> leaveboy: 三防机，不错。支持。
<iGoogle> 啥
<ghosTM55> 有朋友在用gnome 3了么
<leaveboy> lerosua: 三防 + 智能还是不错
<leaveboy> 没用
<iGoogle> 防火？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 防水，防摔，防ee
<iGoogle> 炒作概念的js
<iGoogle> 这也信
<NoIE> Gnome 3 正式发布，洒花。
<lemonhall> NoIE: GNOME3有PPA。。。。。。。。。。。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 这年头，有啥不是炒概念的。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 难道没有人直接做一个GNOME3的11.04。。。。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall：有，mint 。
<iGoogle> 那ppa是对小本的吧
<lemonhall> NoIE: 唔。。。不对。。11.04没发布呢。。。所以。。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall：11.04 确定不使用 gnome 3.
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我去看看。。。MINT。。是基于11.04的。。？
<vic> lerosua: 你那三防机 卖多少刀？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 那MINT可以使用UBUNTU官方源么？
<iGoogle> 防盗窃
<NoIE> lemonhall：没用过，不知道。
<lerosua> vic: 我的是G7， 不是三防，三防据说2k5左右吧。比G7便宜点。
<vic> lerosua: 我就是问你，你那边卖多少钱  我这竟然要2900 。。。。
<lerosua> vic: 噢，之前是2k5的价的，后来据说竟然升了。不过升到2k9，那真狠了。我现在有手机了，不会再关注这些手机价格了，所以现在是多少钱，我也不清楚。
<vic> lerosua: 反正是炒作。。等啥时侯凉了就便宜了
<Loongjiang> lerosua: 防ee，什么是ee
<lerosua> vic: 嗯，这类机要冷静出手。
<lerosua> Loongjiang:  ee是神啊，你没怎么上论坛吧。
<Loongjiang> lerosua: 那防ee是什么意思，防神啊
<vic> lerosua: 必须滴啊。。。哈哈
<iGoogle> 这该死的斗篷。挑事情。
<lerosua> Loongjiang:   ee就是 igoogle, 这是我调侃他的
<Loongjiang> lerosua: 不懂你们的鸟语了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 他说你是鸟哩
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有一个deb。测试不。
<iGoogle> nnnd 还挑
<jtshs256> Igoogle终究没变成iphone…
<lerosua> deb？  iGoogle 我测啥deb， 我没ubuntu啊
<iGoogle> jtshs256: 你又谁啊
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你不是装过
<jtshs256> 摇脑袋那个…
<lerosua> iGoogle:  装过， 这是过去时，就是以前的事。我现在哪找机器试deb啊。
<iGoogle> 啊。原号的哦
<Loongjiang> lerosua: 不管怎样，ee至少比ed强，是人都怕
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我现在用的两个系统，一个是pkg包的，一个是rpm包的。就是没deb包的。 :-)
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你又谁啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 当然还有一个apk包的。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 这都啥烂系统哦。 lol
<lerosua> Loongjiang: 你联想能力好强啊。赞一个
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 我谁？我天天看到你，你没看到过我
<iGoogle> 不会是熊瞎子吧。
<iGoogle> 熊瞎子才疯了的啊。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 对，看不见别人的，目中无人的，都是熊瞎子
<iGoogle> lingfenghechao@qq
<Loongjiang> arch 在国内源快么
<Loongjiang> lerosua:
<Loongjiang> lerosua: 你用的是鸟系统啊，有pkg和rpm没deb
<drovencrazy> 有人装了gnome3没？
<Loongjiang> drovencrazy: 在等，
<iGoogle> 装这干嘛。
<imadper> 有小白鼠用gnome3了吗?
<leaveboy> Loongjiang: 163的不错
<drovencrazy> Loongjiang, ppa？
<sylvester> = =!
<imadper> 用这个会死的很惨吗?我想装个gnome3来玩玩,现在的gnome总是有问题
<drovencrazy> imadper, 我很想当小白鼠 但是不知道如何装
<Loongjiang> drovencrazy: 什么是PPA
<imadper> drovencrazy: ppa呀
<Loongjiang> drovencrazy: 管网下载啊，rpm -i啊
<drovencrazy> Loongjiang, 就是自动更新的  有没有 我这个没有
<drovencrazy> imadper, 给个源地址
<jtshs256> 用了一个礼拜，想回Kde了…
<imadper> drovencrazy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<test31> ppa不是只有natty的么
<imadper> 有人亲自体验过gnome3了吗?我想知道会不会死的很惨~
<lerosua> Loongjiang: 我用的是两个系统，分别是pkg和rpm的
<drovencrazy> imadper, 这个是正式版么
<lerosua> imadper: 放心，不会死得很惨的。会死得很快的 :-)
<Loongjiang> drovencrazy: 我订阅了ubuntu的launchpad邮件列表，可惜从来没机会尝试bug
<imadper> drovencrazy: 正是版还能叫小白鼠吗?
<drovencrazy> imadper, 正式版刚刚出了
<iGoogle> imadper: 那ppa是对上网本的。而且gnome3出问题，不可回溯的。
<imadper> drovencrazy: 不是说推迟到今年九月吗????
<iGoogle> 。
<drovencrazy> imadper, 官网已经除了
<drovencrazy> imadper, 出了
<imadper> iGoogle: 上网本...不可回溯没事,我还可以用kde~
<imadper> drovencrazy: 好吧~
<iGoogle> 。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 先别 进桌面，没事的，只管升，大不了就在终端把它删了
<iGoogle> 都是强人。那你们上吧
<drovencrazy> ubuntu官方源还没更新 表示
<imadper> iGoogle: 其实我想找个人问问的,但是好像木有人用过,我还是不当第一个小白鼠了
<iGoogle> 覆盖了你们的库，你们就只能哭了
<lerosua> imadper: 推迟的消息是 愚人节 节目
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 别人叫你ee，你还说我们是强人
<imadper> drovencrazy: 肯定不会有的,1104好像都不用gnome3
<imadper> Loongjiang: ee不如yy好
<Loongjiang> imadper: 你永远不会是第一个
<imadper> Loongjiang: 这我知道,但是,我木有听到别人的体会,还是不装了
<drovencrazy> imadper, 1104的桌面好恶心
<Loongjiang> imadper: yy又是什么，歪歪语音么
<imadper> Loongjiang: 好吧
<imadper> drovencrazy: 可以改...
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你是个挑屎棍啊
<drovencrazy> imadper, kde太吃显卡  不流畅
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 你是屎壳螂
<imadper> drovencrazy: 我表示,垃圾显卡木有压力
<drovencrazy> imadper, 所以现在才在等gnome3
<drovencrazy> imadper, 我表示有问题老显卡压力很大
<imadper> drovencrazy: 什么显卡?
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你当这个也可以，一个意思。
<drovencrazy> imadper, 8400gs
<imadper> drovencrazy: 那还行,其实跟7600gt差不多
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: KAO问你什么是YY就骂银
<iGoogle> 挑屎棍 挑屎棍
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 真是
<lerosua> 打架了，围观
<iGoogle> 是掐架
<imadper> drovencrazy: 神在傲娇而已
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 这银不银，
<Loongjiang> 张嘴就骂人
<iGoogle> @@ 你居然不明白挑屎棍
<Loongjiang> 淫到他嘴里
<Loongjiang> 看你不是银
<iGoogle> 说这火星语的，佛山的，真是熊瞎子？
<Loongjiang> 这里有几个懂得IP流的
<OT_iux> ?
<OT_iux> 啥叫 ip流
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 难道你们都认识？？
<iGoogle> 你是irc小白。
<OT_iux> @@
<iGoogle> 应该是他不知道佛山怎么来的。才问这的
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图不
<roylez> nop
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 是一种攻击手段，搞网络的
<iGoogle> 我发给你吧。 roylez
<OT_iux> 广东联通的 Loongjiang中午早
<gleerat> 如何用Xournal画一个矩形框呢？不是手动画四条直线的那种，是想拖拽出一个矩形框。Xournal是有一个“形状识别”功能的，不过不能很简单地拖拉出一个矩形框。用它来画图形根本就是对绘画技巧的考验。太难用了。
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 这话不合逻辑，都中午了还早
<chgtg> iGoogle: ee，ia32-libs 11和9的pixbuf区别导致acroread无法实现正常的拷贝图片
<chgtg> iGoogle: 有办法解决吗？
<iGoogle> roylez:  http://imagebin.org/146960
<iGoogle> chgtg: 这不知道。都不明白说啥
<chgtg> iGoogle: ia32-libs版本9下使用acroread没问题，换成ia32-libs 11的版本就有问题了
<chgtg> 刚刚查到是pixbuf的库位置（貌似）的问题
<iGoogle> 没用过acroread。
<chgtg> :(
<iGoogle> chgtg: 你找 lerosua 帮你分析。他喜欢分析库。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 又胡说
<chgtg> lerosua: 别谦虚
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/146961
<iGoogle> lerosua: 斗篷大人，你就帮忙嘛
<lerosua> iGoogle: 大哥，忙啊
<chgtg> lerosua: 为U献次身吧！
<yangtse> 放弃ubuntu吧，unaty没前途
<yangtse> gnome-shell才是正途
<palomino|working> 试用了一下11.04,unity真不怎么好用...
<lemonhall> yangtse: 问题现在我也不想换其他系统啊。。UBUNTU太恶心了
<palomino|working> 装gnome3吧
<lemonhall> yangtse: 11.04我想用过。。。GNOME3我也想用啊
<palomino|working> 冒死装 :D
<lemonhall> yangtse: 看来只能装PPA了。。。。。
 * Loongjiang 表示发高烧，肌肉酸痛，冷的打战，可能感冒了
<yangtse> 我也是纠结这个
<palomino|working> 我支持你们当白鼠。。
<yangtse> 尝试了一下arch
<yangtse> 感觉还不错
<yangtse> gnome3很稳定
<yangtse> 目前4个小时
<yangtse> 还没崩溃过
<yangtse> 操作感觉很方便
<yangtse> 窗口切换动动鼠标就行了
<lemonhall> yangtse: 唔。。年纪大了，不想折腾。。。。。。。。。
<yangtse> 很容易适应
<lemonhall> yangtse: 算了。。。继续10.10.。。。
<yangtse> arch不是很折腾
<yangtse> 我年纪也不小了
<yangtse> 奔3了
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 这么年轻
<yangtse> 准确说24周岁
<palomino|working> = =#
<palomino|working> 小鬼
<lemonhall> yangtse: Arch不折腾么？
<yangtse> irc什么客户端好，gnome？
<palomino|working> 我用xchat
<lemonhall> yangtse: 怎么听上去也是需要不停的编译编译+编译的系统
<yangtse> lemonhall: 安装的时候有个别的需要手动配置。
<lemonhall> yangtse: 有二进制仓库么？
<leaveboy> lemonhall: lfs才折腾
<yangtse> lemonhall: arch是binary包的，主要是
<lemonhall> yangtse: 那所谓的源大概有哪几家？
<leaveboy> lemonhall: arch不算
<yangtse> 编译的那个是类似辅助的
<sylvestee>  arch又不是gentoo，为什么要一直编译编译。
<lemonhall> yangtse: 我现在很关心源仓库的地址。。。。。
<mflex> 只装gnome-shell 不装其他组件 什么效果？
<lemonhall> yangtse: 这些东西都高度依赖网络。。。
<yangtse> mirrors.163.com
<lemonhall> ARCH稳定么？
<leaveboy> 计算机不网络就没什么意义
<yangtse> 感觉比ubuntu的未发行的版本稳定得多
<leaveboy> 就和移动硬盘一样
<lemonhall> yangtse: 你是说11.04？
<yangtse> 比如你在三月安装11.04，就不稳定。
<lemonhall> yangtse: 那我考虑折腾折腾吧。。。。。。。哎，现在觉得时间宝贵。。。。。
<sylvestee> lemonhall: 什么叫稳定？
<yangtse> 但是你不管什么时候安装arch都很稳定
<yangtse> 我的定义是不崩溃
<lemonhall> yangtse: 那不错
<yangtse> 能运行
<sylvestee> 我从来没崩溃过。。。
<lemonhall> 继续10.10.......
<palomino|working> 一般ubuntu到beta时就还行..除了6.10的beta让我痛不欲生之外... , yangtse
<yangtse> 上个月unaty就一直崩溃，我就受不了了
<yangtse> unaty应用程序没有分类，要从一大堆程序里面找
<lemonhall> 算了，不折腾了。。。等11.04正式版发布。。。。然后升级到11.04，然后慢慢拖GNOME3的PPA......
<yangtse> 找还不支持中文搜索
<lemonhall> 我现在极度害怕折腾。。毫无意义。。还耗费时间
<sylvestee> 我就知道我的ff的flash很让人蛋疼
<sylvestee> 经常让x花屏。
<yangtse> flash已经out了
<sylvestee> out也不能不用呀。唉
<yangtse> 其实还是感觉gentoo好，但是没那么多时间去编译他了
<yangtse> block之，需要用的时候开启
<sylvestee> block flash么？
<iGoogle> 编译最蛋痛的
<yangtse> yes
<yangtse> 不节能
<yangtse> 不环保
<yangtse> 高碳
<iGoogle> flash，应该设置安需启用
<sylvestee> 不都可以自己编译的么。gentoo有什么优势？
<yangtse> 自动化编译&&"USE"
<yangtse> 比如你不喜欢qt
<yangtse> 你可以 USE=“-qt”，然后编译你整个系统，绝大多数的软件就不编译qt支持了
<sylvestee> 额。每次都重新编译一次。谁受得了。
<yangtse> 资深用户
<sylvestee> 感觉是那些需求相对稳定的，但是需要高度可定制行的用户才会用到吧。折腾死人的。
<yangtse> 第一次编译需要1两天吧
<yangtse> 然后假如你每天升级，每次时间都不长
<sylvestee> 这样也不环保。我还是继续用用arch吧。
<lubcat> ..
<Loongjiang> sylvestee: 要稳定，debian 也足够了
<yangtse> debian不是稳定是守旧
<MaskRay> 为啥批评 gentoo 的都说不环保
<MaskRay> 用一两个核让它慢慢编译不好吗
<MaskRay> 反正你平时也有核闲着
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 啥是gentoo
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: ……………………………………………………………………6
<MaskRay> pocoyo: special flavor of Linux that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need.
<iGoogle> 贱兔嘛。就是那些不知道编译是啥的人喜欢搞的东西。
<pocoyo> stylish里的 关于google页面的 样式 怎么没有好看一点儿的。？ 原来 Perfect Dark Google [now with readable text!!!!] 挺好 后来怎么有变化了？
<MaskRay> 而且可以一次运行多个 emerge，dpkg 就不行了吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不折腾。
<quanru> 有没有人10.10安装了gnome3
<pocoyo> iGoogle: stylish里的 关于google页面的 样式 怎么没有好看一点儿的。？ 原来 Perfect Dark Google [now with readable text!!!!] 挺好 后来怎么有变化了？
<MaskRay> iGoogle: xdmcp  vnc  ssh -X  都太慢，有什么更好的？
<NoIE> 我在淘宝上买了一件火狐商店买了一件T恤，根本不是100%纯棉的。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 我才不用fx。 lol
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 咋用 stylish?
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 看你要干嘛。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 插件啊。安装。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://cnbeta.com/articles/139390.htm
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 跑 emacs 和 firefox
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席用stylish不？
<iGoogle> NoIE: 现在不可能有100%的。肯定掺入了其他东西
<edison0354> pocoyo: stylish脚本是不是要自己写？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 会css不
<pocoyo> edison0354: 自己写也行。有个根据当前面央自动查找安装的 google的最多了。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 显然不会
<edison0354> pocoyo: 哦
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 那白说了
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 跑远程？ -X
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 懂
<iGoogle> 还跑fx.
<iGoogle> 这bt了
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 台式机运行着 firefox emacs，突然要去看电视了，搬笔记本过去继续用。。
<roylez> pocoyo: no
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 局域网啊。那还差不多。
<iGoogle> vnc不慢吧。在局域网
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你真高级。ssh -X在局域网也不慢啊。
<pocoyo> 都没人用 stylish吗？
 * imadper 有人跑gnome3了吗?      
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 那大概是我网络问题了
 * imadper 跑gnome3会不会死的很惨?
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 无线hdmi。上吧。直接传界面到电视。再无线鼠标键盘
<iGoogle> imadper: 别神经兮兮的。自己测试嘛
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 这个好
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 丫丫的，就不信，卖了你的本本，买不来一个无线hdmi。是不。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 我用过，怎么了？
<pocoyo> NoIE: google的页面 你用的哪个。 在我机器上怎么效果都不怎么好看。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 你说的是站内搜索吗？
<pocoyo> NoIE: 不是啊。
<sylvestee>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sylvestee pzididfuajjt
<NoIE> pocoyo: 很久以前用过，现在不用了。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 一个一个试吧。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 我觉着挺好用的。看着好看一点儿。 都试过好多了。都不很满意现在 不知道哪儿有变化
<sylvestee> NoIE: 在台式机上用了一个黑色的界面，感觉还不错。就是不记得名字了。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 自己写，很容易的。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 我不会。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不错，可以弄黑界面了。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 那是。
<imadper> iGoogle: 怕折腾
<lubcat> ...
<pocoyo> NoIE: http://s2.kimag.es/share/81298712.png 这个里面的logo怎么写？ 能从本地文件写一个么？
<blueghost> 那個神能幫幫忙 啊
<blueghost> 由于依赖方面的原因，Ubuntu 官方源将不提供 Gnome 3 包，但用户可以通过这个 PPA 来安装 Gnome 3 。需要注意的是，安装这个 PPA 有可能会破坏原有 Unity 环境，所以请谨慎安装。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你用啥全黑的？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: Midnight Surfing - Global Dark Style ?
<pocoyo> MaskRay: darker google.
<blueghost> 網上 說 gnome3 和 unity 不相容。 給個意見， 選那個 好啊
<blueghost> 給個提示
<sylvestee> ubuntu想自己做界面了，呼呼。
<palomino|working> 根据我试用的感觉，unity不怎么好使 , blueghost
<MaskRay> pocoyo: Perfect Dark Google (complete rework)
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 哦， 是否 該 裝 gnome3 還是 徹底 拋棄 ubuntu
<palomino|working> 都行吧。。。
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 在 ubuntu 下 裝 gnome 貌似 不倫不類 的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不行 这个我都试过了。 你那个 midnight surfing 给我个网址。我怎么找不到？
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 在 ubuntu 下 裝 gnome 貌似 變得 不倫不類 的
<palomino|working> 没事儿吧
<palomino|working> 哪个桌面不是用呀。。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 搜索 darker
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 前几条有
<ivannov> blueghost: 感觉到后面软件都基本会依赖gtk和qt的，用kde，gnome，openbox，饿1
<ivannov> 差别不大应该
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/gVEdN.png
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 但在 ubuntu 裝 被 ubuntu 拋棄 的 桌面， 在心理上 感到別扭
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 那就debian+gnome好了。。
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 好吧
<blueghost> palomino|working:) redhat 的版 的 f什麽啊
<palomino|working> fedora?
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 這個可以嗎， 很久沒用過了
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 是的
<palomino|working> 我从fedora3转投的ubuntu...
<palomino|working> 之后没用过了
<palomino|working> 那时候还叫fedora core
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/UQtQN.gif
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 我也是， 不過 貌似 為 fedora 打包  有點麻煩
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 不像 ubuntu 還有個 ppa
<edison0354> roylez: 刚刚那个录音机的图好冷……
<palomino|working> :-) , blueghost
<palomino|working> 好慢阿.. , roylez
<weneedeaer> Test
<pocoyo> weneedeaer: 这个国家最让我心悸的，不是国家机器任意妄为地作恶，而是占据主流力量的普通人纷纷告诉你：这个国家就是这样的，你改变不了的，习惯了就行。他们可能是你的同学，同事，朋友，亲人，爱人。只要自己不被伤害，他们可以容忍任何人被伤害。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> palomino|working: 名字好长啊...
<lubcat> pocoyo:  up!!
<roylez> palomino|working: http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/cuttingchick/notfat-1.jpg
<palomino|working> 还好吧。。。 , ofan
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 知道 在 fedora 下 怎麽發布一個 rpm啊， 我想 我的項目很難 進官方的庫 啦。
<palomino|working> 一点儿也不会。。 , blueghost
<weneedeaer> 用手机进来真不容易
<blueghost> palomino|working:)
<roylez> palomino|working: 可见肥妞也很有投资的潜力
<palomino|working> deb我也不会打，只会用checkinstall...  , blueghost
<palomino|working> 太慢了。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 都没打开呢 , roylez
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 你給 的 url 打不開
<pocoyo> blueghost: 怎么可能。
<roylez> 破马....
<blueghost> 誰 知道 如何 為 fedora 下 打包
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 是不能 啊
<pocoyo> blueghost: 打得开。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不知道怎么让 Global Dark Style 不要对制定 url 起效
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 我大不開
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 比如说？
<palomino|working> 卧槽... , roylez
<palomino|working> 我想起how i met your mother里的barney... , roylez
<MaskRay> pocoyo: Perfect Dark Gmail 显示得比它好，但是两者都起用就是 Global Dark Style 的效果了
<palomino|working> 他在健身房对胖女都特友好，经常鼓励她们 , roylez
<palomino|working> 然后回头跟朋友们说：等她们减肥成功了会先想到我的 , roylez
<ofan> ......
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 那就只用perfact dark gmail呗 把那个勾掉？
<NoIE> http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/2011-04-06/14465373379.shtml
<NoIE> Firefox团队回赠微软蛋糕 不过被退回
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我要全局反色。。
<weneedeaer> 为什么我安装了debian，可是总是不能进到图形界面呢
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84040 可以编辑里面的网址 对指定的起作用。注释掉。
<roylez> palomino|working: 好主意...
<MaskRay> roylez: 有啥好的 gtk 的暗主题？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 戴副 墨鏡
<roylez> palomino|working: buy undervalued...
<MaskRay> pocoyo: evince 也能 C-i 反色，如果能每次打开自动启用就好了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 或者 帶著 黑暗 的心理 用電腦
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<MaskRay> blueghost: 。。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 就什麽 都是 黑 的了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) http://www.51caiju.com/shishusi/56c1605e2060f15b9c171628b60ae032.html
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 看看這個， 然後 帶著 看完 的心情 來 irc
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 什麽 明亮 的主題 都是灰暗 的了
<MaskRay> iGoogle, roylez: evince 能配置为默认 C-i 吗？
<blueghost> 我要是他（药家鑫），我也捅……怎么没想着受害人（药家鑫事件中的死者）当时不要脸来着，记车牌？
<blueghost> 記車牌 不是 正常 的嗎
<blueghost> 怎麽 記車牌 就是不要臉 了
<roylez> MaskRay: 用opera，gtk主题已经很次要了
<roylez> MaskRay: c-i？？
<MaskRay> roylez: 确实次要，我 emacs firefox 没那些 gtk 边框的，就是 evince 没办法，虽然可以用 C-i 反色，但菜单什么还是白的
<blueghost> 别忘了，俺们民族信奉的人生哲学是“好死不如赖活着”，不是“不自由，毋宁死。”
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不看了
<lubcat> .........
<lubcat> 实话总是如此难以令人接受。
<xiangfu> 怎么上加上角的所有提示时间都长一点。比如10分钟。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 早看过了。。
<xiangfu> 怎么让右上角
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 胖女比白骨精摸着舒服
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 太胖了不行吧
<roylez> MaskRay: 不玩这个。曾经有搞过全黑主题，结果gv和xpdf里面的文档都黑了
<xiangfu> 比如 xchat, empathy 等等这些的提示时间都长一点
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 最近有更新么 nn
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 没有。在忙milkymist
<xiangfu> jyf1987: http://www.openmobilefree.net
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哎， 所以 我很少 看新聞了
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 额 重点转移了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这屁股党，没什么好说的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我也是，，前两天电视上看到才搜的
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 没有转移。只是最近两周。过几天就回到nanonote上。忙下一个 openwrt release.
 * MeaCulpa okular 安逸
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 话说 jz4760放出来了么
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 没有正式
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 現實 已經 這麽 黑暗了。 你就別再 主題上 也弄 暗色 系的了。 讓自己休息會 好 嗎
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 那你们是君正送的？
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 花钱。
<jyf1987> 我其实想要个jz4760的 触摸的mp4来玩
<xiangfu> 买的EVB
<jyf1987> 可以改造 刷rockbox什么的
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 目前好像没有正式产品
<jyf1987> 如果带无线就更好了
<lotutu> 两台电脑直接相连共享文件用普通的网线行吗？
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 诶 是的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: evince 我知道有个反色。
<xiangfu> lotutu: 1000M 网卡可以。 100M不行
<lotutu> xiangfu: 怎么看是什么网卡？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 暗色系看起来舒服。。内心光明就行了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 聽我勸， 使用 明亮 的 主題吧。 最好是 能讓 自己 昏昏入睡 的 最好。 睡著了， 什麽也不想了
<xiangfu> lotutu: 看说明书
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9131618056
<lotutu> xiangfu: 你是说什么说明书，买笔记本时的那个？
<MaskRay> 我的 evince 在 --disable-gconf --disable-keyring 什么的之后不能打开文件了。。。得 命令行制定文件名
<MaskRay> blueghost: 别想这么多就行了。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<deadlight> 10.10universe源里的gnome3-session和gnome3什么差别？
<deadlight> 想用gnome3只能升级11.04然后ppa么？
<weneedeaer>  /topic
<vic> 我可不可以藐视一下gnome3
<blueghost> 李彦宏曾信心爆棚地回击质疑者：你一天不用百度试试？
<blueghost> vic:) 可以 ，就像 我藐視 unity
<blueghost> 我就 一次 不用百度
<lubcat> .....
<lubcat> 用雅虎都可以不用百度
<vic> 用有道都不用
<jingqq5210> test
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 人生有几件绝对不能失去的东西：自制的力量，冷静的头脑，希望和信心！◎人生四项基本原则：懂得选择，学会放弃，耐得住寂寞，经得起诱惑。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<vic> blueghost: 你用啥环境？
<deadlight> 战略上藐视完全没问题。
<blueghost> vic:) openbox
<vic> blueghost: 好。不错。。虽然我用够了
<blueghost> vic:)
<blueghost> vic:) 我不喜歡 gnome, kde。
<vic> blueghost: ^^我原来用gnome，后来试了几次kde，发现还是kde好啊。。
<jingqq5210> 还是gnome好啊
<blueghost> vic:) kde 有點疲勞
<vic> 还是kde好啊。。。。如果当年没有版权问题。。kde那就是千秋万代
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 太多 東西會 吸引 你的 注意力
<jingqq5210> 卫士么你的冒号在我这里变成 笑脸了
<vic> blueghost: 我就装个基本的东西。。我也不用太多 的东西。。。吸引我啥注意力了？
<jingqq5210> 为什么
<blueghost> vic:) 用 openbox， 可能會有點 不那麽方便。 但 會讓我 有時不知道 有 wm 存在
 * MaskRay 求黑菜单的 gtk-2 主题
<blueghost> vic:) 我是 說 太 美了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 用 gnome-color
<blueghost> vic:) 我還是 用 簡陋 點 的吧。
<vic> blueghost: 虽然我开了点效果。。但是我也感觉不到啊
<blueghost> vic:) 我這個人非常極端
<zhenbeiju55> test
<MaskRay> blueghost: 这是什么？
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍥ 
<blueghost> vic:) 要不 就簡陋 到底， 要不 我什麽都開
<jingqq5210> 为什么我的query和msg没区别了
<blueghost> vic:) 有這個功能，不開， 心理不舒服
<jingqq5210> 都只能小窗私聊了
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵 一般用openbox这些类型的轻量的都或多火烧有点。。
<blueghost> jinghua:) irc 就是這樣的啊
<vic> blueghost: 其实我对kde最吸引我的还是集成功能。。这个真好用
<MaskRay> vic: 这方便啊
<blueghost> jinghua:) 其實 irc 就只有一個 命令 msg
<jingqq5210> msg
<vic> MaskRay: ？？？
<blueghost> vic:) 什麽集成功能
<MaskRay> blueghost: PRIVMSG?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 對的
<zhenbeiju55> 咱們的聊天實是用什麽語言寫的亞
<jingqq5210> zh-cn
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) wen freenode
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 語言 ???
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道
<jingqq5210> zhenbeiju55: zh-cn
<vic> blueghost: 比如，ark一个gui的解压缩，可以在不解压的情况下调用kparts打开各种文件，再比如在终端进入某个目录，然后可以很方便的用文件管理器打开这个目录，在比如在文件管理器里集成终端。。。。在比如各种软件都可以通过kparts打开各种程序
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 問 freenode
<jingqq5210> zhenbeiju55: 简体中文
<zhenbeiju55> C 或者C++  JAVA  什麽的
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 問 freenode
<jingqq5210> 这个。。
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<MaskRay> blueghost: 找到了，gnome-look.org Slickness Black
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 我怎麽知道 啊
<zhenbeiju55> o
<jingqq5210> zhenbeiju55: ubuntu相关的
<jingqq5210> zhenbeiju55: 这些都有吧
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 用 gnome-color 的 啊。 找個基本 的主題，然後該顏色。 什麽都可以改呢
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 你是說 這個服務器 使用什麽 語言編寫 嗎??
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 你去 看 freenode 官網看看 有沒有 介紹。 或者 去 #freenode 問
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 为什么你对某人发消息后面都加了一个笑脸
<blueghost> .........
<blueghost> 我喜歡
<blueghost> 我就喜歡
<jingqq5210> 怎么做到的
<blueghost> 我就是喜歡
<zhenbeiju55> 恩
<NoIE> :)
<zhenbeiju55> 我搜索一下
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 你用 的是 什麽 客戶端 啊
<jingqq5210> empathy
<jingqq5210> 自带的
<zhenbeiju55> CHAT IRC
<blueghost> jinghua:( 好吧， 不用笑臉了，可以了嗎
<zhenbeiju55> XCHAT
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 。。。。
<blueghost> jingqq5210:( 表示 沒用過 empathy 上 irc
<NoIE> :(
<blueghost> :P
<blueghost> :* NoIE
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 你还是换回笑脸吧。。我只是想知道怎么自动添加的。。
 * blueghost :* NoIE 
<blueghost> jinghua:( 我不知道你的怎麽設， 我用的是 xchat
<test31> :-D
<blueghost> 8)
<jingqq5210> blueghost: soga
<blueghost> 什麽soga
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 明白了的意思
<MaskRay> blueghost: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?3c676.jpg，我平常用的四个软件都暗色系了
<blueghost> ....
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 小时候看日本动画片～～
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 表示看不到
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 再說，用 gnome-color 什麽也一了百了
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 你的圖片看不到
<deadlight> :* NoIE
<jingqq5210> NoIE??
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不知道你指的是哪个软件，我 eix gnome-color 搜到多个包
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 我也望了 名字了。
<blueghost> MaskRay:* http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnome_color_chooser.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: gnome-color-chooser：桌面颜色设置小工具 — LinuxTOY
<blueghost> 看看這個
<MaskRay> roylez: evince 有没有用 vim/emacs key bindings 的办法？
<MaskRay> roylez: j k / 明显不够用
<blueghost> MaskRay:* http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnome_color_chooser.html
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 應該 很出名 的 吧。
<MaskRay> blueghost: lxappearance 更好用吧
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 那個是直接改 gtk 顏色的。 幾乎什麽都可以改
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 不是換主題
<MaskRay> blueghost: 看上去比 lxappearance 好。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 就是你 選一個 比較喜歡 的 主題。 但不喜歡 他 的顏色 配置的話， 可以用 他來 該顏色
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 例如 你非常喜歡 一種 主題的式樣， 但 不是黑的， 你把按鈕啊，啥的 都改 黑色。就行了
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 你用下知道了， 有了它，你就不用那麽辛苦 找黑色調的了。 只要找 式樣就行。 顏色用它改
<MaskRay> blueghost: lxappearance 是选主题了，看来功能不重复
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 是啊， 不是說了麽， gnome-color-chooser 不是換主題的， 你在 lxapperance 換， 然後用 它改顏色。 因為顏色 和式樣 很難 都 符合你要求 的。
<deadlight> 10.10universe源里的gnome3-session和gnome3什么差别？
<deadlight> 想用gnome3只能升级11.04然后ppa么
<happyaron> deadlight: 建议用livecd尝试
<deadlight> happyaron: 刚才直接安装了gnome3-session，用了一会，看起来和gnome3给的界面很相似的。就是不知道具体差别在哪里。livecd现在手边条件不足没法使用。
<arvy> 请问，谁能告诉我怎么安装网络打印机？我在网上查不到我这款打印机的安装方式。驱动也找不到下载。
<arvy> HP laserjet 1213nf MFP
<MaskRay> happyaron: evince 的 vim/emacs 键绑定？
<arvy> 我的打印机：HP laserjet M1213nf MFP
<happyaron> deadlight: no idea
<happyaron> MaskRay: 没用过。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: feature request 不少，就是查不到
<happyaron> 额
<MaskRay> happyaron: --disable-gconf --disable-keyring 的 evince 不能用 C-o 打开文档？
<blueghost> happyaron:* 幹嘛 ubuntu 不弄個 過度 形式 啊。 gnome3 和 unity 共同 存在 一段時間 啊
<blueghost> happyaron:* 等 unity 成熟 了再 最終 用 啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 听说 ubuntu 要自己搞一套？
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 是吧
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 而且 看 網上 說， 官方不提供 gnome3 的安裝。 要安裝 需要到 ppa
<edison0354> blueghost: unity垃圾啊
<deadlight> arvy: 我的驱动是hplip，hp-cups提供的，不过驱动列表里确实没有laserjet m1213nf,前面有没有color？
<blueghost> edison0354:* 所以 啊， 我 倒希望 gnome3 和 unity 共存 一段時間。 你要 自己搞 也行。 但至少 讓 unity 成熟後， 不那麽垃圾 才最終 替換 gnome 啊
<blueghost> edison0354:* 一來 可以讓 用戶 體驗 unity， 并且 回歸 unity 的 不足，或 bug. 二來 還可以 回到 gnome 裏 呢
<blueghost> edison0354:* 三是 兩個桌面 互相競爭。 研究 下 unity 的策略是否正確， 是否被接受 的。
<deadlight> happyaron: 那还是等11.04正式版出来在尝试吧，thanks
<blueghost> edison0354:* 現在這樣子， 我都不知道 裝 11.04 了沒有
<blueghost> edison0354:* 現在這樣子， 我都不知道 裝不裝 11.04
<MaskRay> Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd for its Ubuntu operating system. 不知道这 shell interface 指啥？
<edison0354> blueghost: 不好用，我昨天在同学那里试用了下
<edison0354> blueghost: 装1104照旧用原先的gnome 2啊
<blueghost> edison0354:* 也不能 太絕對， 可能 會有人喜歡 呢。 我只是說， 別太早 強制 使用 unity， 也讓 人 裝 gnome3 看看。
 * MaskRay 不知道 gnome 3 长什么样子
<blueghost> edison0354:* 如果真的 如 網上 說的， ubuntu 官方源 不提供 gnome3 的。 要從 ppa 安裝 在 ubuntu 下， 我心裏不平衡
<test31> jhbuild build
<blueghost> http://www.techweb.com.cn/news/2011-04-07/1013632.shtml
<blueghost> 誰用過 永中 office 的
<edison0354> blueghost: 本来就不提供
<edison0354> blueghost: 永中都要挂了……
 * leyle 谁装了gnome3了
<edison0354> blueghost: 会正则吧？
<blueghost> edison0354:* 基本的能應付， 復雜 的很難說
<edison0354> blueghost: 13、13、天使兽，觉醒吧，，这种，删掉第一个13、应该咋写？
<edison0354> blueghost: 批量
<MaskRay> 什么都要加上“我国自主开发”
<deadlight> blueghost: vi就可以吧。
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，不用了……我会了……
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 加上 更有臉 要經費吧
<edison0354> blueghost: [0-9]表示重复这个模式几次应该咋写？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我指“我国自主开发的Linux系统”
<MaskRay> edison0354: \d{3,4}
<blueghost> [0-9]*吧
<blueghost> :)
<MaskRay> blueghost: 还有各种“自主知识产权”
<happyaron> blueghost: 我还没好好用过unity
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 我是說 喊的響， 哪的錢多。 內在 邏輯 不重要
 * leyle 谁装了gnome3了
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 領導 不知道這些 的。
<blueghost> happyaron:* 我 認為 有個過度期， 不要一下子 就硬上馬。
<edison0354> leyle: 去官网下试用live
<blueghost> MaskRay:* 就像 聽 上一輩 說， 考試 不懂的話，寫上 毛主席萬歲， 就不敢不給分。
 * edison0354 额，官网的fedora镜像还没更新……
<edison0354> blueghost: shell，如果对当前目录下的文件用for循环应该咋写捏？
<MaskRay> edison0354: for i in *; do xxx; done
<blueghost> edison0354:* 不懂 shell
<leyle> edison0354: 那个 ubuntu没法直接用么？
<blueghost> edison0354:* 如果 c 的話。很久沒用過 標准庫
<edison0354> leyle: ppa
<leyle> edison0354: 哦，好
<blueghost> edison0354:* 問我 qt4 怎麽遍歷 目錄， 我倒可以幫 你查 qt4 幫助
<blueghost> edison0354:* shell 別 問我
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，下文调用现在循环的那个文件名应该咋写？
<edison0354> leyle: 对了，听说PPA的极其不稳定……
<MaskRay> edison0354: for i in *; do echo $i; done
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦,thx
<edison0354> MaskRay: 能用正则一类的筛选文件名循环不？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 加个 grep -q xxx $i 之类的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<leyle> edison0354: 你用过没？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 你要做啥？
<edison0354> leyle: 用过live
<edison0354> MaskRay: 没事……
<leyle> edison0354: 我已经通过ppa安装好了gnome3 ，咋个启用阿？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 从网上下下来数码宝贝的日语原声版，flv的，我remux成mp4的
<edison0354> leyle: 你网速好快……注销了登录的时候看看有没有选项？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 50多话，只能想办法shell了……
<leyle> edison0354: 恩，我去试一下
 * leyle gnome3 感觉不杂个爽阿，有点不适应
<leyle> 连桌面切换什么的都没有了，conky也启动不了了
<leyle> 找应用程序的界面上，图片排列的好蛋疼，没有规律了
 * leyle 还是用默认的吧，太超前了，严重不适应
<iGoogle> 上网本的界面。求尺寸最大化而已。谁叫你用嘛。 leyle
<leyle> iGoogle: …………尝鲜，
<Kandu> leyle: 鮮不鮮？
<iGoogle> 需要unity尝鲜的，可以买我的eeepc，粉红色圣诞限量版本。预装unity5个月了。
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<leyle> Kandu: 不鲜
<leyle> eeepc，粉红色圣诞限量版本，
<leyle> 你牛死.脱袜子 (Linus Torvalds)
<alvin_rxg> 不是 |li na s| 么？
<leyle> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/20th/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The 20th Anniversary of Linux
 * pityonline 请问：chromium 如何提取缓存在本地的网页视频文件？
 * sheshark 总是弹出来要输入root密码，是不是被入侵了？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/146969
<iGoogle> 输入opera:cache，就可以选择flv什么的了。 pityonline lol
<leyle> liberoffice 有无中文语言包？
<leyle> libreoffice
<iGoogle> sheshark: 别人入侵你，还弹啥窗口提示
<leyle> iGoogle: opera旁边的灯泡是啥子程序阿？
<iGoogle> libreoffice-l10n-zh-cn
<iGoogle> 。那是无用的kuper
<leyle> iGoogle: 谢谢
<iGoogle> kupfer
<blueghost> 由于永中Office产品无论是设计还是编码都是中国人自己完成的，不存在国外软件常见的漏洞隐患。
<blueghost> 這句話 什麽意思 啊
<leyle> blueghost: 阴毛论
<iGoogle> blueghost: 少看傻子文。
<palomino|working> 只存在有中国特色的漏洞隐患 , blueghost
<pityonline> iGoogle: chromium 也可以输入 about:cache 但找到后是个网络数据包，类似 wireshark 那种的
<blueghost> leyle:* iGoogle:* 永中 官方 的文章
<cece> 永中破产了？
<leyle> blueghost: 拿出阴毛论论调，更容易在tg那里忽悠到钱
<iGoogle> pityonline: chrome的，估计没这么高级。
<blueghost> palomino|working:* 哦， 我還以為 他說 中國人自己完成 的，就沒有 漏洞隱患 了呢
<blueghost> leyle:*
<iGoogle> pityonline: http://imagebin.org/146973
<palomino|working> :D , blueghost
<blueghost> :* palomino|working
<leyle> 推荐一个下载youku在线视频的 脚本 http://code.google.com/p/ikudown/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ikudown - download movie or teleplay from www.youku.com on linux system - Google Project Hosting
<alvin_rxg> sheshark: 应该有提示说要执行哪个命令的吧？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 还是神的Opera高级
<iGoogle> leyle: 居然瞎推荐
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 有没有类似 ppva 的 p2p 加速软件？
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 没有
<leyle> iGoogle: ……
<pityonline> leyle: 这个脚本名字很强大
<iGoogle> leyle: http://code.google.com/p/flash-down/
<^k^> ⇪ title: flash-down - download flash video from web - Google Project Hosting
<alvin_rxg> 推荐一个下载更过在线视频的网站 www.flvcd.com
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你也瞎推荐
<leyle> flvcd 有点不爽的是，解析有些视频只能用他那个鸡毛客户端
<leyle> flvxz
<leyle> http://www.flvxz.com/
<iGoogle> leyle: 看了我给的url没。
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 不久 flvcd 么……
<pityonline> 我以前装了 youtube-dl 但从来没成功过
<cece> 爱裤裆
<leyle> iGoogle: 正在看
<pityonline> 现在更新了下，看行不行
<leyle> iGoogle: 以前在operachina 看见过这个脚本，好像，不过不杂个给力
<iGoogle> 。。。为什么不给力啊。
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 给力的是把 ppva 移植过来
<iGoogle> 那么强大的信息提示都有
<leyle> iGoogle: 这个脚本要先打开具体的视频网页，然后才下载，多段视频，关闭页面后，只能下载第一段视频
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 	`aplay '/home/exp/媒体/事件声音-et/I-need-ammo.wav'`;  # <== 这句代码什么意思？……
<iGoogle> 标题栏进度都有。notify进度也有
<iGoogle> 怎么可能哦。直接cli都可以下。
<pityonline> ERROR: unable to download video (format may not be available)
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 播放个声音而已。
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 看来你是打算自己用的么？ /home/exp ...
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 必然是他自己用的，
<iGoogle> lol 拖放过去的文件，，，
<iGoogle> 恩。我很久没修改了。因为太稳定了。 :P
<leyle> iGoogle: &……&……
<iGoogle> 只是googlecode的，很久没更新了。可能
<leyle> iGoogle: 是不是多线程的？
<iGoogle> 	`play "$ENV{HOME}/bin/resources/sound/skill_up.wav"`;
<leyle> 这一行可以删掉
<iGoogle> 还带mencoder自动牙片的
<leyle> iGoogle: 发布最新的吧
<iGoogle> 我去更新下吧。@@
<alvin_rxg> 干脆 aplay /dev/uranom ...
<leyle> iGoogle: 恩，速度
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/wTyv3.png 菊花提示
<alvin_rxg> 永中要破产了？
<leyle> iGoogle: 改成多线程吧，用axel
<iGoogle> Your client does not have permission to get URL /upload/flash-down from this server. (Client IP address: 58.20.51.238)。。nnnnd
<pityonline> leyle: 那个 iKuDown 在你那里能用吗？
<leyle> pityonline: 在youku上
<pityonline> leyle: 不能下载youtube的吗？
<leyle> pi
<leyle> pityonline: 应该不能
<pityonline> leyle: 我倒……
<blueghost> 誰用過永中 office 啊
<iGoogle> 同名文件，不能传。改名了
<blueghost> 有他吹 的那麽大嗎
<iGoogle> leyle: axel不需要。基本满速的。
<leyle> iGoogle: 把  “wget -c --tries” 改成 axel -a -n 5 行不行？
 * edison0354 MP4Box没mkvmerge好用
<vic> blueghost: 我用过用中
<iGoogle> 我没碰到过慢的啊
<vic> 确实在linux平台上对ms的兼容性最好
<iGoogle>  --tries有用的。这脚本可以自动接着下载的
<blueghost> vic:* 怎麽樣
<leyle> iGoogle: 我这里白天链接youku速度不错，晚上用wget速度不够给力
<iGoogle> 哦
<vic> blueghost: 复杂的表格 和公式直接悲剧
<blueghost> vic:* o
<leyle> iGoogle: 运行你那个脚本，生成了一个没有名字文件夹，
<iGoogle> 你给url。
<vic> blueghost: 符合ms的使用习惯 这个和ooo不一样
<leyle> ./flash-down.pl  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html
<iGoogle> 没碰过没名字的
<leyle> iGoogle:  ./flash-down.pl  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html
<iGoogle> 看截图。 http://imagebin.org/146974
<blueghost> vic:* 看的就像 ms office
<vic> blueghost: 恩恩 不过永中的集成文档格式 不错啊。。。。。做交叉引用很好。。不过我用不到
<leyle> iGoogle: 看我的截图 http://i.imgur.com/CK2Zk.png
<blueghost> ：）
<iGoogle> leyle: oops。这不明白。你啥系统啊
<leyle> iGoogle: ubuntu 10.10
<iGoogle> 没道理没名字啊。我才测试的
<leyle> iGoogle: 你不是在终端里面运行的？
<iGoogle> 是啊。你给我的url。
<iGoogle> 平时，我是opera右键菜单下，调用xterm
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦，你是用opera打开那个链接，然后调用xterm的？
<iGoogle> 刚才是再gnome-terminal跑的嘛
<leyle> iGoogle: 哈，怪事情
<pityonline> 到windows里用软件下载试试
<iGoogle> 那名字，从网页解析出来的。想不出为什么你的是空。
<leyle> iGoogle: 你opera用的啥子版本？
<iGoogle> 和opera无关嘛。我cli跑的
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 他的不是空的，不是可以隐约看到几个字么？
<leyle> iGoogle: 我用 10.10 2053 无法运行 execute program le
<iGoogle> 那提示，是提示几个地址而已
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 是空的，生成的文件夹都没有名字
<iGoogle> 标题应该还有名字
<iGoogle> 546:Item, 使用flash-download.pl下载=Execute program,"xterm -e /home/eexp/bin/flash-down.pl","%l",,"Smiley Cool"
<iGoogle> 这是右键菜单
<leyle> iGoogle: Execute program 这个命令在我这个版本无效了，
<iGoogle> 。。
<leyle> opera越升级越烂了
<iGoogle> 2048
<leyle> 2053
<iGoogle> 怎么会无效哦。小版本差别
<leyle> iGoogle: 不清楚，我以前都可以用那些命令，升级后就没反应了
<hcy> 额，新手发个言。。
<iGoogle> 那我最近不升级op了。 lol
<leyle> iGoogle: 还没说那个没标题
<iGoogle> leyle: 我想不出。你再试试其他的url
<itrufeng> 谁会用 git呀
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 给钱不。
<leyle> iGoogle: 还是那样的
<itrufeng> 我用git 想给github提交。。不知道哪弄。。。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 1快。要不要。嘿嘿
<iGoogle> leyle: 你这奇怪的。。#        print; exit; 你再25行，取消注释。cli下看结果，看有名字没。
<blueghost> 有個 c++ 代碼， 沒實驗過
<iGoogle> itrufeng: roylez 会。刚好1块够
<blueghost> const int& fun ();
<itrufeng> iGoogle: ...
<blueghost> 返回一個引用， 不能被修改
<itrufeng> roylez: 在么
<blueghost> 這樣通得過 的嗎
<itrufeng> 呵呵 看看 roylez在没
<roylez> itrufeng: .
<itrufeng> roylez: wa...
<itrufeng> 想知道 如何用git 给github 提交东西
<itrufeng> roylez: 嘿嘿
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 这问题太大了
<roylez> 现在忙死了，如果你愿意等晚上的话
<itrufeng> roylez: 好的
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 那网站选中文，看步骤，一步一步就是。
<itrufeng> roylez: 没问题的
<iGoogle> 说多了，要100块
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我弄出来后 还说我的mater是 空的
<blueghost> 我不想 返回一個 變量。 因為 返回變量 會 以 復制 的形式 賦予 新的變量。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我按照上面一步步 复制的 不过我有一个疑问 就是那个ss'h
<iGoogle> 这可不知道你怎么弄的啊。
<leyle> iGoogle: 害死好没有
<leyle> iGoogle: 还是没有
<iGoogle> leyle: 贴下cli的全部嘛
<iGoogle> itrufeng: ~/.ssh。自己先建立公钥。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: Add your public key 这里我不会
<aYuan> ~~
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 如何建立呢 使用啥命令喝参数呢 呵呵
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 有一个link，进去，把你的公钥复制进去。
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> ssh-keygen
<itrufeng> iGoogle: Enter file in which to save the key (/Users/egame/.ssh/id_rsa):
<iGoogle> 一直回车
<iGoogle>  /Users? 你水果啊
<itrufeng> iGoogle: soka 谢谢了
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 嗯 是呀。
<xrfang> 有玩java的吗？我有段字符串=>date的代码，http://www.ideone.com/bsN6q
<iGoogle> 拉。水果又一个呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ideone.com | Online Java Compiler & Debugging Tool
<Kandu> itrufeng: 那是私鑰的名字吧？確定不是 id_rsa.pub ?
<xrfang> 在ideone成功，但我这里跑不通。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 你給出 url 時， 前後要保留 空格。 好讓別人 點擊
<leyle> iGoogle: http://code.bulix.org/pb8jxy-79663
<xrfang> 哦 http://www.ideone.com/bsN6q
<blueghost> xrfang:* 你給出 url 時， 前後要保留 空格。 好讓別人 點擊
<xrfang> 谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ideone.com | Online Java Compiler & Debugging Tool
<itrufeng> Kandu: 啊？不明白。。嘿嘿 我比较小白。。。
<Kandu> itrufeng: 唔，我剛看錯了
<Kandu> itrufeng: 沒事兒 :)
<blueghost> xrfang:* 先說 什麽問題。
<iGoogle> leyle: 你没在那行，取消注释啊。这样没print出取名字的那段文字。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 好讓 別人 知道 該看什麽。 從頭理解 原碼 很雷
<blueghost> xrfang:* 好讓 別人 知道 該看什麽。 從頭理解 原碼 很類
<xrfang> blueghost, 问题是，应该在第二种格式就分析出日期了，但我这里走遍所有格式，都和我说failed
<xrfang> 就是说，这个字符串不能匹配所有格式。就是这个问题。
<iGoogle> leyle: 就是print; exit;那。
<xrfang> 成功的jvm版本是ideone的1.6.17，我一个朋友跑1.6.22，我这里两个1.6.24和一个1.6.20都失败。
<leyle> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/IFTbR.png 没有阿
<iGoogle> leyle: 。。。 我不是更新了嘛。你这是老版本啊。我才更新的
<blueghost> xrfang:* 异常捕抓???
<leyle> iGoogle: 新版本直接无法运行
<iGoogle> 那网站，改过几次网页格式呢。 leyle
<iGoogle> leyle: 提示啥
<blueghost> xrfang:* date = sdf[i].parse(str); 這句 中, parse(str)會拋出 什麽异常
<blueghost> xrfang:* 讓 你 catch 到， 然後 打印
<iGoogle> 它一改格式，网页解析就要改的。所以只能用新版本。 leyle
<xrfang> blueghost, Unparseable date: "Mon, 21 Feb 2011 02:01:46 -0800"
<xrfang> 全部是这个exception
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦，刚开始在老男孩那个页面失败了，说是解析失败，我换了个url好了，现在出来标题了
<leyle> iGoogle: 谢谢了哈
<iGoogle> 哦。那就好。搞定opera的菜单去吧。:-)
<blueghost> xrfang:* 不能解釋 格式 ???
<xrfang> blueghost, 没错，就是这个问题。
<xrfang> 但按照规范，应该在格式1出来结果了。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 是吧e7:83:4a:bc:7b:bf:56:5d:f0:7d:0d:5d:ed:bb:18:3e进入到网页里那个SSH公钥里么？标题可以随便写吧
<xrfang> 就是我数组的第二个格式。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 貌似 你的 for 循環 基本沒用 啊。 第一次 就 break 了
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 标题随便。大段的文字，复制进去
<leyle> iGoogle: 能再搞一个直接调用mplayer来播放不？
<xrfang> blueghost, break的前提是parse成功，如果出exception就不会break
<iGoogle> leyle: 这没必要了吧。fm里面右键菜单可以设置totem mplayer播放目录啊
<blueghost> xrfang:* 看出來了
<blueghost> xrfang:* 我有點需要 補習 异常了
<itrufeng> iGoogle: Oops! The key is invalid. It must begin with 'ssh-rsa' or 'ssh-dss'. Check that you're copying the public half of the key.
<leyle> iGoogle: fm？
<xrfang> blueghost, 一抹一样的代码，在不同的jvm上跑出不同的结果，真是晕菜
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 你复制的啥文件的内容
<iGoogle> leyle: 文件管理器
<blueghost> xrfang:* 是不是 沒有捕抓 到 你所需要 的异常 呢
<xrfang> blueghost, 这个。。。没有捕捉到应该抛出了。
<iGoogle> itrufeng: .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<blueghost> xrfang:* 是不是 不同 的 jvm 拋出的异常 的參數 不同。
<xrfang> 我试试修改一下。
<xrfang> 我测试的jvm都是sun的hotspot，没有ibm jdk或者openjdk
<blueghost> xrfang:* 就是拋出了， 但 拋出 的不是 那個參數。 java 我不清楚。 c++ 是 捕抓 是嚴格 遵循拋出 的格式 的
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 谢谢
<blueghost> xrfang:* 可能拋出 的參數 不是你捕抓 的那個參數.
<xrfang> blueghost: class java.text.ParseException: Unparseable date: "Mon, 21 Feb 2011 02:01:46 -0800"
<xrfang> 每次抛出都是这个exception
<leaveboy> 来个给力的话题
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 你lp漂亮不。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦。 你的意思是，不是 沒捕抓到， 所有 parse 都 拋出 了同樣 的异常 ???
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 漂亮
<xrfang> blueghost, 正是
<blueghost> xrfang:* 是不是 你日期 格式本身 有錯誤
<iGoogle> leyle: 我忘记operachina的那帖子的地址。要不，你帮忙更新说明下这脚本的url
<blueghost> -0800 是什麽
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 可以GPL不。
<xrfang> 这种异常是我可以预料的，也就是为什么这么多格式去套
<xrfang> blueghost, 那个是时区
<blueghost> 時區 嗎
<xrfang> 问题是，ideone上面是好的
<blueghost> xrfang:* 試一下 去掉 時區 ， 格式也去掉 格式。 先保証 可以正常 運行。 如果 去掉了， 能夠通過， 就應該 是 時區的問題了
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 不可以
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 为什么啊。就公布下照片嘛
<xrfang> blueghost, 不能去掉，我的原始数据是有时区的。不过我可以去掉试试看
<blueghost> xrfang:* 或者 用一個肯定正確 的 ，來判斷。 先看看 原碼 本身 是不同 jvm 都不同
<blueghost> xrfang:* 我說是測試啊。
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 不可以
<blueghost> xrfang:* 可能我的辦法比較笨
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 既然漂亮，就应该共享下。来吧。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 我的意思是想說， 先判斷 問題出在日期 格式， 還是你异常 處理 不同 jvm 的處理不同
<xrfang> blueghost, 是，谢谢你的建议。
<xrfang> 我测试一下。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 好的。 希望 能 幫到你
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 那你老婆拿来共享下先
<blueghost> leaveboy:* 共妻 ???
<xrfang> blueghost, 不行，去掉时区也不行。
<xrfang> 我去掉了格式中的时区和数据中的时区，都不行。
<xrfang> 诶。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦。
<xrfang> 我想别的办法
<leaveboy> iGoogle: blueghost 说的不代表我的意思
<pocoyo> 围观有人调戏神
<blueghost> xrfang:* 出現錯誤， 是出現 一條 還是 多條
 * pocoyo 老婆
<xrfang> blueghost, 多条。
<blueghost> xrfang:* :)， 那我再想想
<xrfang> blueghost, 谢谢 :)
<blueghost> xrfang:* 我 沒用過 java 呢。 怎麽編 java 的。 我去試一下。 我用的 是 c++
<xrfang> blueghost, java比c++简单，你去玩玩。哈哈
<blueghost> xrfang:* 先告訴我， 你的原碼 怎麽運行。 復制到 文本，直接運行?? 需要編譯嗎？需要什麽 環境
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 漂亮的才值得共享啊。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 保存什麽文件名
<leaveboy> iGoogle: no
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你又屁股痒了吧
<leyle> iGoogle: 没做成链接阿？ ln -s flash-down.py /bin/flv ; chmod +x /bin/flv  提示说 无法链接什么的
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 去看看苍井空对了
<pocoyo> leaveboy: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<blueghost> xrfang:* 說一下， 我也去玩玩。 順便看下什麽問題
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 你不是要给力的话题嘛。咋这么不积极呢。 :F
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 好了。谢谢呀。提交上去了
<iGoogle> leyle: cd /usr/bin; ln  -sf xxxxx .
<leaveboy> 此话题你给力？不苟同
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 下次借你的水果给我玩玩吧。
<blueghost> .....
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 嘿嘿 怎么玩呀。这个是公司的 嘿嘿。我自己用的Y460
<blueghost> 誰能告訴我，java怎麽玩
<edison0354> itrufeng: 我也要水果
<iGoogle> 拉。高级公司。。
<xrfang> blueghost, 你需要知道什么？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 嘿嘿
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 公司做iph'o'ne
<blueghost> xrfang:* 能運行 就行。 需要什麽環境。 我有 java 這個命令。 是否需要編譯的
<iGoogle> 。。山寨iphone的意思？
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:* gnome3 的網站 的視頻 還是看不了 啊
<xrfang> blueghost, 你是ubuntu吗？
<edison0354> blueghost: 必然，youtube
<blueghost> xrfang:* 對
<xrfang> blueghost, 建议netbeans
<blueghost> edison0354:* 你 不提個意見 嗎
<xrfang> 你去下载一个即可。
<edison0354> blueghost: 没法改的
<blueghost> edison0354:* 很痛苦 啊
<blueghost> edison0354:* 提意見 啊
<edison0354> blueghost: ……你让全世界都用youku阿……
<blueghost> xrfang:* 沒有呢。 我只需 暫時 弄一下。 以後 才 完善 ide
<xrfang> blueghost, 那你vi也可以写。还有什么问题？
<blueghost> edison0354:* 你不能 讓 他們 給個 副本嗎？ 在 中國 的 鏈接到 能訪問 的
<blueghost> xrfang:* 怎麽調用， 直接 執行嗎？ 原碼 的擴展名
<edison0354> blueghost: 不能
<edison0354> blueghost: 我早就问过阿容了
<blueghost> edison0354:* 你不能， 不能 提個意見嗎
<xrfang> blueghost, 不是调用。java和c一样的，需要编译的。
<edison0354> blueghost: 网站源码是一样的，用不同的语言翻译统一替换字符串以后出来的各种语言
<leyle> iGoogle: 估计是我记错了？怎么找不到那个帖子了，只有一个调用mplayer的，
<xrfang> 你写个程序然后用javac编译一下。
<blueghost> edison0354:* 讓他 開放 有關 視頻鏈接 給你 改啊
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:* 太痛苦 了
<iGoogle> leyle: 俄。那算了。你那正常就够
 * edison0354 额，用most做man的阅读器挺爽的阿
<blueghost> xrfang:* 那我自己 看吧
<blueghost> xrfang:*
<xrfang> blueghost, 哈哈这个只能你自己看。题目太大了。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 你再 問問 別人 看看。
<blueghost> xrfang:*
<leyle> iGoogle: 恩
<blueghost> 誰 懂 java 的， 幫 xrfang 看看
<xrfang> blueghost, 谢谢你的热心，我下载了apache commons DateUtils，一样的结果。看来是jvm的问题。
<xrfang> 我继续纠结。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 不過一定 要用异常 來做嗎
<leyle> opera 2081 可以使用 execute program 命令
<leyle> iGoogle: opera 2081 可以使用 execute program 命令
<xrfang> blueghost, 当然不一定
<blueghost> xrfang:* parse 出錯， date 應該是 null 吧。
<xrfang> 我最好是不用制定格式
<xrfang> 不对的，这个东西它就是抛出异常的。
<blueghost> xrfang:* 如果是 jvm 對于 异常處理的區別， 可否 跳過他
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦， 那我不知道了。
<xrfang> blueghost, 不是，应该不出异常，而不是出了以后的不同。
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 你整天都在
<blueghost> xrfang:* 那我就不知道了
<blueghost> 誰懂 java 的
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 这？差不多
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 有聊不？
<iGoogle> 无
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 看来你上班闲的很
<blueghost> xrfang:* http://topic.csdn.net/u/20071101/16/b4ac6631-799a-4e6a-9007-768c43079fd0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 关于SimpleDateFormat的parse函数抛异常的问题？ - Java / Java SE
<blueghost> xrfang:* 找到一个类似 的
<iGoogle> 你也无聊嘛。看来。
<qide> 大家有没碰到过这个帖子说的问题？http://bbs.operachina.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=49043
<blueghost> xrfang:* 你会英文 吗
<xrfang> bl
<xrfang> hui
<iGoogle> roylez: 推荐片子拉。大家都无聊了
<blueghost> xrfang:* 你 去 #java 问问
<xrfang> bl
<xrfang> 问了。呵呵，没有回复
<blueghost> xrfang:* ##java
<blueghost> 应该这个
<qide> 郁闷的很，用iceweasel访问gmail链接不上，但是用了代理就可以，然后不用代理，w3m也可以上，而且很快……
<pocoyo> iGoogle: hahahah
<blueghost> qide 你给 链接时 前后 留空格
<qide> 关键是，不用代理用iceweasel链接gmail的时候,停在了mail.google.com跳转到https://……那里，死活跳转不过去……
<blueghost> qide 你给 链接时 前后 留空格
<qide> blueghost,   http://bbs.operachina.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=49043
<blueghost> qide:* 看到了， 下次 留空格， 要不 别人 点不到你的 网址
<blueghost> qide:* 表示这个问题 我不知道
<qide> blueghost, 以为就我自己朋到过这个问题，网上今天看到一样的问题的……但他用的是opera，我用的是iceweasel（firefox)就是了
<qide> blueghost, 好的……怎么诊断？
<blueghost> qide:* 表示 不懂。 只是想看看 你给的网页是什么， 还以为是 A片。 要选择复制一次， 太痛苦了。
<qide> 英语太垃圾，要不然可以去#debian那里问……
<blueghost> qide:* 哦。
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你这啥烂输入法。那么多空格。
<qide> 其它教育网用户可以正常访问gmail?
<hymnusalae> 悲劇了……
<blueghost> iGoogle:* 不是 输入法 的问题。 是我的 问题
<iGoogle> 看芭比娃娃。 http://imagebin.org/146980
<iGoogle> blueghost: ..
<blueghost> iGoogle:* 我 喜欢 一个词 一个空格
<hymnusalae> 我這怎麽 NTFS 裏的文件名也是 GBK 的……
<blueghost> iGoogle:* 我就喜欢这样
<blueghost> iGoogle:* i just like it
<hymnusalae> 這下又是一堆活了……
<blueghost> iGoogle:* 忘了 是什么 广告词 了
<iGoogle> nnnd 变态的。又不是英文单词。还这样得意。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 开玩笑的。 我的 坏习惯。
<qide> 有没人可以教下怎么诊断我的问题？比如，看具体是那一步的问题导致链接不上的……
<hymnusalae> qide, 什麽問題？
<blueghost> qide 有 返回信息 吗
<blueghost> qide:* 像 404 或 502什么的
<qide> blueghost, 跳转了很久之后就一个链接超时
<leaveboy> blueghost: 你这习惯不咋好，打印都浪费纸张
<blueghost> leaveboy:*
<pomhg> proxomitron？刚才那个连接里面就由人这么用的
<qide> The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
<qide>     moments.
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 這你也能想的出來……
<blueghost> leaveboy:* 是啊， 但 我手痒 呢
<hymnusalae> qide, 什麽網站？
<qide> hymnusalae, Gmail
<hymnusalae> qide, 哦，你認了。這些天就這個情況。
<pomhg> qide: proxomitron你试试？
<qide> hymnusalae, 教育网内,iceweasel无法链接上gmail.但是w3m可以
<hymnusalae> ……
<qide> proxyomitron,iceweasel的插件吗？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 有什么想不出来的
<pomhg> 不是，本地http代理
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 好吧，我是沒有想到打印上去。
<blueghost> qide:* 是不是 你的教育网 什么的防火墙 会 判断你的 浏览器 信息 的
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 这不能怪你
<qide> hymnusalae, 我知道gmail最近被，那个，但是奇怪的是我用教育网代理就没问题……
<blueghost> qide:* 也不对
<blueghost> qide:* 也不对
<blueghost> qide:* 只是 gmail 是这样啊
<blueghost> qide:* 只是 gmail 是这样吗
<qide> blueghost, 恩
<qide> blueghost, 而且奇怪的是iceweasel跟chrome都不行
<blueghost> qide:* 是不是 你的教育网屏蔽 了 gmail了。 w3m 可能 因为某些原因 逃过 了 屏蔽
<blueghost> qide:* 我想 问题 不是 iceweasel chrome 不行， 而是 为什么 w3m 可以
<qide> blueghost, 但是，虚拟机里面无论用什么浏览器都行，然后，主机里，用iceweasel就不行
<blueghost> qide:* 哦
<qide> blueghost, 不知道，我对学校的网络不清楚
<blueghost> qide:* 你给的网页有人说 是 cokie 的问题。 你试一下 啊
<qide> blueghost, lynx这类的都没问题
<blueghost> qide:* 哦。
<qide> blueghost, 我把历史记录什么的都删掉，连.mozilla都删掉都没用
<blueghost> qide:* 那里有人 回答了
<blueghost> qide:* 哦
<xrfang> blueghost, haha，JavaMail api搞定
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦
<qide> blueghost, 试过了，重新安装iceweasel也没用
<blueghost> xrfang:* 到底什么问题
<blueghost> 有谁知道 怎么看浏览器 的发出 的请求头的。 回应头看得到，请求头呢
<xrfang> blueghost, 我没看源码，太麻烦了，改用JavaMail提供的解析器就可以了。
<xrfang> blueghost, firefox有插件
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦
<blueghost> xrfang:* 哦， 好像只能看 回应码吧
<blueghost> qide:* 哎，我不知道了
<iGoogle> qide: w3m不支持js
 * blueghost 哎， 感觉 自己很没用 啊。 帮不了别人
<iGoogle> 屏蔽了蛮多东西
<qide> pomhg, 那个proxyomitron,没这个插件
<qide> blueghost, 还是谢谢你
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 你用vim 多么
<pomhg> qide: 没说是插件，是本地http代理，可以查看详细连接log
<qide> iGoogle.可以解释下不？是学校屏蔽掉还是？
<blueghost> qide:* 不知道了， 问问 真正 的高手。 我是菜鸟
<leaveboy> 清除下消息
<qide> pomhg, 不知道怎么弄
<tusooa> ls
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 你水果，用vim掉价的。应该用高级的 geany。
<iGoogle> qide: 教育网都不熟悉，没法说。
<vegetableshoots> 我的名字是菜苗
<pomhg> qide: 需要wine运行，只有windows版，你要去google。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我在我自己的电脑上 用 vim 的 vimirc插件。有一个错误。。我解决不了
<qide> iGoogle, 要是学校屏蔽掉的话，在xp虚拟机里面应该用chrome也不能上的……
<iGoogle> 瞄准的瞄
<qide> pomhg, 好吧……我试试
<iGoogle> 学校没这么缺德吧
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 很难说
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 你贴下。
<iGoogle> 。。还大写。
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 现在 学校不是说要 “会商” 吗
<iGoogle> 学校应该是鼓励用google
<pomhg> qide: 其实没必要花这个力气去搞。。我这里gmail经常连不上，同是教育网。
<VegetableShoots> .........................
<iGoogle> 啥哦
<itrufeng> iGoogle: Error detected while processing function <SNR>11_StartVimIRC:
<itrufeng> line    2:
<itrufeng> To use this, you have to build vim with perl interface. Exiting.
<itrufeng> Press ENTER or type command to continue
<iGoogle> 论文抄袭，没骨骼，难道靠百毒？
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 鼓励 google??? 应该 鼓励百度 吧
<qide> iGoogle,还有，如果用代理，链接上gmail后，不用代理，就又可以正常查看gmail里面的邮件……
<iGoogle> 学校重论文啊
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 百度 好像 更好 吧。 他自己也侵权。 可能 资源 更多
<qide> pomhg, 你连不上是怎样的问题？
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 少了指定的函数。
<leaveboy> itrufeng: 明显没有perl
<iGoogle> 俄，这看出没Perl？
<pomhg> qide: FF，opera，uzbl等等，连接很慢，连上之后https容易断
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 百度 的翻版书 更多吧
<itrufeng> iGoogle: perl用 apt-get install perl 就可以了么
<qide> pomhg, ubuntu,debian还是fedora?
<iGoogle> 我不知道水果上是怎样的啊。 itrufeng
<VegetableShoots> pomhg:* 你是说 https 的问题???
<pomhg> qide: arch
<leaveboy> you have to build vim with perl interface.？？？
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我自己电脑是ubuntu
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 那你不早说。。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, geany 比 vim 高級？
<iGoogle> ub怎么会没perl哦。
<qide> pomhg, 我现在要上gmail要么用代理，要去开虚拟机里面的xp，才能上……
<pomhg> VegetableShoots: 不清楚到底因为什么，反正就gmail https这样，学校有个朋友说是因为gmail https受到干扰最近
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 高级些些
<edison0354> pomhg: 是的
<itrufeng> iGoogle: ...呢windows没有 呢
<qide> pomhg, 不知道学校是怎么搞的，上个学期一点问题都没有……
<edison0354> pomhg: 月光有篇文章
<iGoogle> 啥win
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 有可能 就是 https 的问题。
<iGoogle> itrufeng: ? 又win了？
<pomhg> edison0354: 还真有干扰阿。。
<itrufeng> iGoogle: win7
<iGoogle> @@@@
<iGoogle> 那不知道呢
<edison0354> pomhg: 和谐
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我是好几个系统都实验了。都这个问题。。
<iGoogle> 。
<pomhg> qide: 所以现在我看gmail就用手机看，gmail聊天就用irssi+bitlbee
 * VegetableShoots 同情 中国 的学子
<qide> VegetableShoots, 我也知道，https被干扰是针对整个公网的，而我链接不上，停在跳转那个阶段，就是linux下iceweasel，chrome这类浏览器的问题
<VegetableShoots> 中国 将 大学生 还当 幼儿园学生看
<iGoogle> qide:  你可以换opera试试。 :D
<iGoogle> 有turbo
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 貌似 就是 opera 出的问题
<Kandu> itrufeng: vim 編譯的時候，帶 --enable-perlinterp 配置
<iGoogle> 他不是臭鼬嘛
<qide> pomhg, 我是山寨机子，没法看gmail
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 哦。 那个没用过。 不过 qide 那个网址 说的就是 opera
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* 他给的网址 是说 opera 啊
<iGoogle> 网址？不是说gmail的嘛
<qide> iGoogle, 恩，晚点的话试试……
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 看混了？
<VegetableShoots> iGoogle:* http://bbs.operachina.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=49043
<VegetableShoots> :)
<itrufeng> Kandu: 我试试
<pomhg> qide:电脑上还是换个浏览器试试
<qide> pomhg, 手机上用irssi+bitlbee还是？
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 不过 你给的网址，也有人说的是 https
<pomhg> qide: 电脑上
<qide> pomhg, 问题是iceweasel(firefox),chrome都没问题……
<qide> pomhg, w3m，lynx进去了不知道怎么退出来……
<pomhg> qide: 没问题那还有什么问题？
<qide> pomhg, 说错了
<qide> pomhg, 都有问题……
<VegetableShoots> 那是因为没有https的时候所有的内容都是明文传输，包括登陆账号的时候你输入的账号和密码，所以有个软件可以在局域网抓到这些明文的账号和密码。但是https是加了密的，一般的方法看不到明文密码，这样重要信息不容易泄露。
<VegetableShoots> 所以google在登录的时候自动转到https是对的。
<pomhg> qide: 我这里都可以打开，就是比以前慢，有时候容易断。
<qide> pomhg, 丫丫的，学校还不让用宽带……要不然死活不用教育网
<VegetableShoots> 我 尝试用 小人的心 来 夺 教育网的心
<pomhg> qide: 教育网好，教育网下pt刷刷的。
<iGoogle> 教育网不是免费的？
<VegetableShoots> 可能 教育网 需要知道 你们这写学生的用户名 和密码。
<iGoogle> 下pt的，都该死
<qide> pomhg, 关键是上外网的话麻烦
<pomhg> iGoogle: 。。。为啥。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我是挂骡子的
<iGoogle> 害人嘛。 pomhg
<VegetableShoots> 以可以随时 进行 查看 你们 email 是否有不良 信息
<qide> iGoogle, 有的学校免费，但是限制流量什么的，我们不免费
<iGoogle> 驴子现在没流量吧。 edison0354
<VegetableShoots> 是否需要 会商
<pomhg> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> qide: 哦。还有收费的啊
<pomhg> 我们学校20块每月
<VegetableShoots> https 把这写 信息 都加密了。 教育网 就得不到 你们的信息了
<iGoogle> 。
<qide> VegetableShoots, 上mail.qq.com一点问题都没，虽然QQ也https了
<VegetableShoots> 所以 凡是用 https 链接 的一律干扰
<VegetableShoots> 必须让你们明文传输
<iGoogle> 这钱我可以挣。免费给你们开通**各种**网站。 pomhg qide
<qide> VegetableShoots, mail.qq.com一样要跳转，但它就没问题
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 我够 小人 了 吧
<iGoogle> :D
<qide> iGoogle, 可以呀，钱少的话
<iGoogle> 同价嘛。
<iGoogle> 下班
<qide> VegetableShoots, 学校貌似就因为那个不让人用宽带的……
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我吧perl下载安装了。如何 build vim with perl interface
 * edison0354 Ubuntu 11.04 被指为史上最差劲的 Ubuntu 版本
<VegetableShoots> 应该是 以小人之心，度教育网之腹
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 在教育网下， 你们就是被严格 审查的 一群。
 * qide 看来只能怪高考考的烂，来了个破学校……
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 再说， 谁不是 在 铁腕 之下呢
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 越好 的学校， 被 监察 的越厉害
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 你不是 在 学校里上的吧
<qide> VegetableShoots, 羡慕ustc,或者sjtu那些硬件好的
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 会不会现在 你的一言一行， 就在 学校 的 监视之中
<qide> VegetableShoots, 那还在哪里？
<qide> VegetableShoots, 可能吧……那也没办法……
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 你可千万 别说错话了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 為什麽？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ？
<qide> VegetableShoots, 貌似几句愤青的话外还没什么内容值得他来找我……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，cnbeta的一篇文章，你不觉得unity很垃圾吗？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就那了。
<VegetableShoots> qide:* 小心 就是了
 * qide ub不是又换回gnome了？
<VegetableShoots> alvin_rxg1:* 对了， 那本著名的 小说 198几了
<itrufeng> Kandu: 我吧perl下载安装了。如何 build vim with perl interface
<VegetableShoots> alvin_rxg1:* 说 一切都在 政府 的监视下 的
<ofan> 庆祝 Linux 20 周岁
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* ms 几岁了
<ofan> 不知道
<qide> VegetableShoots, 那到没什么吗，美国人民也在cia，fbi的监视之下……关键是学校还得来一层
<edison0354> qide: UB主发行版一直是GNOME
<jiero> 神秘岛Online出了Linux版本，开源了。
<qide> edison0354, 不是说11.04一开始要用unity？
<edison0354> qide: unity也是gnome……
<VegetableShoots> :)
<qide> edison0354, 诶……gnome的改进吧……
<VegetableShoots> 问一个 编程习惯 的问题
<VegetableShoots> 在 c++ 中， 大家 对于 const 是怎么看的
<VegetableShoots> 是否 严格 要求 不能 修改 类内部数据 的函数 一律 生命为 const
<VegetableShoots> void class::fun()const;
<VegetableShoots> 大家是否 会严格 遵循这个 规范
<ofan> 必须的
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 哦
<VegetableShoots> 其他人呢
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 如果要遵循的话， 就一切 都要遵循了。
<ofan> 有些情况下必须加const
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 哦。 我是说 不是必须 的呢。
<ofan> 那无所谓了
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 但在语意上来讲 也是 无须 读取 类内部数据。
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 只读.
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 但有个问题， 如果 不严格 遵循 的话， 在某些情况会很麻烦
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 有些情况就是编译不过..
<VegetableShoots> 在 非const 函数调用 const 函数没问题
<VegetableShoots> 但 如果 const 函数 调用非 const 函数就有问题了
<VegetableShoots> 如果严格遵循 的话 就没问题。 但太烦。
<VegetableShoots> 凡是 必须修改数据的， 就是 非const ，其他一律 const。 就 一了百了。
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 要保持好的coding style
<VegetableShoots> ofan:*
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 看来 你也是完美主义
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 这不是完美主义,http://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.xml
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 你也是一样啊
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 网址能留些空格 可以吗
<ofan> VegetableShoots: c++代码太容易写烂了..
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 表示不懂英文
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 看来 我也要清理一下我的代码了
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 学呗..
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* 等儿子学， 翻译给我
<ofan> VegetableShoots: - -
<ofan> VegetableShoots: 你也有娃了?
<VegetableShoots> ofan:* .... 貌似 这里的人都知道 我有 娃吧
<ofan> blueghost: 晕.. 改什么名字
<blueghost> ofan:*
<blueghost> 我改成菜苗
<ofan> blueghost: 你写qt程序应该知道,qt的风格就很好
<blueghost> ofan:* 是啊
<blueghost> ofan:* 我太依赖 qt了。 很多基础知识都忘了
<blueghost> ofan:* 有时候 太好 的 工具。
<ofan> blueghost: 我就是照着qt的风格写..
<leaveboy> blueghost: 你现在这名字是不是就是传说中的《蓝色妖姬》
<blueghost> ofan:* 人反倒会变成一个 被宠坏 的小孩
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你来了啊，ghci 支持基本的调试功能
<blueghost> leaveboy:* .....
<ofan> blueghost: 所以说要先学基础的 再整高级的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: :step :continue :break
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: :print :force
<blueghost> ofan:* 问题是， 用了 高级的， 把低级的给忘了
<ofan> blueghost: 那就没意思了
<blueghost> ofan:* :)
<leaveboy> C是基础
<blueghost> ofan:* 不过 在 template 我还是 一直在用
<ofan> blueghost: 比如我现在用eclipse,也不忘了整下我的vim
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。
<blueghost> ofan:* 我被 qtcreator 宠坏了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 最近在折騰我那些備份的東西，沒有時間呢。
<blueghost> leaveboy:*
<Kandu> ofan: eclipse 比 vim 更好用？
<ofan> blueghost: qtcreator也不算很高级吧
<leaveboy> blueghost: 你现在说话都带*
<MaskRay> 我应该区分一下 monad Monad
<ofan> Kandu: eclipse+pydev开发python的程序确实比vim好用些
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, monad 和 Monad 本來就不一樣吧，一個是函數，一個是構造器？
<blueghost> ofan:* 不知道， 至少 qtcreator 后，我再没碰过 vim, gedit, kate 这些了
<leaveboy> Kandu: vim肯定要比eclipse好用
<MaskRay> monad 是理论的东西，Monad 有 fail 这种不能解释清楚的东西
<MaskRay> 以前一直混淆了
<blueghost> leaveboy:* 怎么所有人都 对我 的后缀有意见
<ofan> Kandu: ide的好处就是可以动态的parse源吗,然后给出很多信息,还有调试功能强大
<blueghost> leaveboy:< 这样可以吗
<ofan> blueghost: vim不能扔..
<leaveboy> blueghost: *高亮下*
<blueghost> leaveboy:< 这样可以吗
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<leaveboy> 双星才能高龄
<leaveboy> 亮
<blueghost> ....
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你直接說範疇論裏的Monad和Haskell裏的Monad不就好了……
<blueghost> ofan :< 我就是扔了
<Kandu> ofan: 哦。 vim 的插件能做到實時更新屏幕內容嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 以前是图方便，都用小写
<blueghost> ofan :< 基本 qtcreator 之外， 在没用过其他的 来写代码了
<blueghost> ofan :< 不过编辑文件还是 会用 gedit 了
<ofan> Kandu: 有类似的插件,但是vim的补全和提示还是若了点
<blueghost> ofan :< 以前 我倒非常喜欢 折腾 vim
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就像 Perl 和 perl，以前混用的，后来从 perldoc 了解到 Perl 指语言，perl 指解释器
<blueghost> ofan :< 代码格式， 颜色主题。
<leaveboy> ofan: vim补全不弱
<blueghost> leaveboy :< 我用这样的， 可以了吗
<leaveboy> ofan: 而且相当的强悍
<MaskRay> 我 freebsd 下的 vi 经常不能实时更新屏幕
<ofan> leaveboy: 跟ide比起来还是弱
<leaveboy> ofan: 那是因为你没安装插件，IDE本来也要安装插件才能达到那个效果的
<MaskRay> ofan: XEmbed 把 ide 的编辑器部分弄成 vim
<leaveboy> blueghost: 别用多余的，就用最原始的
<blueghost> leaveboy :< 就用这个
<blueghost> leaveboy :< 我就喜欢这个
<ofan> leaveboy: vim的插件基本都是静态的,而且对于多语言支持还很弱,你不能补全python/ruby里的名字
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 好像是昨天看到 #haskell 里有人这样说
<blueghost> MaskRay :< haskell有什么好的
<blueghost> 今天谁说 要 暗 的gtk主题的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呵呵。
<leaveboy> ofan:我这的supertab,Tlist cscope,taglist ,c_c++complete,不必ide差
<ofan> leaveboy: 这些我都装了,只对c/c++好使
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那哪個不弱呢？
<leaveboy> ofan: 装对应的插件
<blueghost> leaveboy :< 再弄个 qt4 的库函数的补全
<ofan> leaveboy: 木有..
<leaveboy> ofan: 自己写个吧
<ofan> vim里没有工程的概念,ide就能一个工程对应一个环境
<ofan> leaveboy: 暂时没那么多时间
<MaskRay> ofan: emacs 我用 ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers，补全相同 major mode 的 buffer 的 word
<leaveboy> ofan: cscope就是针对工程的
<MaskRay> ofan: 大多数时候 word 补全已经不错了。。
<blueghost> ofan :< 可以自己弄 插件 的吧
<leaveboy> ofan: 用cscope基本可以达到sourse insight的效果
<MaskRay> blueghost: haskell 好啊
<blueghost> ofan :< 有 tag 的补全的吗
<ofan> leaveboy: 只是对c/c++....
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 介绍下
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 我没记错的话 是 函数型 的语言 吧
<leaveboy> ofan: 好像对lua也有效
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你推薦什麽？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 既然不是太看好 vim 的話。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 嗯，学术的语言
<ofan> leaveboy: 尤其是对于使用某个framework开发的时候,ide有明显优势,用eclipse+pydev开发gae和django的项目要比vim来的方便的多
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: emacs
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 写 haskell 得用 emacs haskell-mode
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦， 那我算了。 学术 的
<ofan> hymnusalae: 开发什么?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 呃，一定要有特定語言嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, NO EMACS
<ofan> hymnusalae: 当然
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 那你写 haskell 用什么？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那好吧，C/C++看你的意思好像是vim還行，perl/python/java/haskell呢？
<leaveboy> ofan: 当然你要写界面IDE肯定能减少你很多时间，
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, vim
<ofan> 开发gae程序的话,我会用eclipse+pydev
<hymnusalae> ofan, 呃，Eclipse……
<MeaCulpa> ... eclipse有啥feature...
<MeaCulpa> 对于django和gae...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: pydev
<MeaCulpa> ofan: o
<ofan> 本来想用pycharm,不免费还很慢
<MeaCulpa> eric
<MeaCulpa> eric4... 我用来写pyQt...
<ofan> eric限制窗口大小,还是4:3的
<leaveboy> *GNOME 3 Desktop Environment Released for Linux, Is Surprisingly Similar to Ubuntu's Unity *
<ofan> 在我屏幕上都显示不全
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，eric 窗口比较....我平铺...
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不同的工程需要不同的工具,死用一个工具只会用死..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: haskell-mode 的 indentation 做得不错的，tab 在几个位置间切换
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 好运
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我表示我強烈支持 Haskell 用 4 字節固定的 indentation
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 好晕
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 最 BS 那種按字來的。只要字稍微多些就惡心的要死。
<MaskRay> ofan: 一个 emacs 就够了
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……Perl 你用什麽？
<leaveboy> vim
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不写perl,要写的话可用vim
<ofan> MaskRay: emacs也是需要很多配置..
<ofan> MaskRay: 会了vim也就懒得学emacs了
<Loongjiang> edison0354:
<MaskRay> ofan: 那会给你全新体验
<Loongjiang> ofan: MaskRay 同意
<ofan> MaskRay: 小指怕痛....
<MeaCulpa> eclipse 还是不错滴
<MeaCulpa> 只是很多国人码农用的盗版myEclipse很让我恶心
<ofan> 赞同
<MeaCulpa> 丫变了工程文件格式
<blueghost> MeaCulpa :< 狂晕
<MaskRay> ofan: caps_lock -> ctrl  alt_gr->ctrl 等等，方案很多的
<MeaCulpa> 丫官方网站一怒之下ban了中国ip
<ofan> MaskRay: 我已经改了,慢慢适应..
<MeaCulpa> 丫发布个工程还要copy他们肮脏的myEclipse
<MaskRay> ofan: 用 emacs 不一定要用它默认的 key bindings
 * MeaCulpa 被乙方的工程师在电脑里安装myEclipse就像被人塞了坨shit在口袋里
<ofan> MaskRay: elisp速度能行?
<ofan> MaskRay: 能不能调用c/c++的借口
<blueghost> MeaCulpa :< wiki 的 所有图片都屏蔽啊。 一些 公式的图片也被屏蔽。
<blueghost> ofan :< 什么接口
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我就喜欢默认的 方便
<MaskRay> ofan: lisp 效率不差吧
<ofan> blueghost: 我vim装了不少插件,启动速度还是挺快...
<ofan> MaskRay: 不清楚啊,所以问..
<blueghost> ofan :< 你说什么调用 c/c++  接口
<blueghost> ofan :< 我没看 上下文
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: wiki? 你说wikipedia?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我也用默认的，只是说 emacs 的键设置更灵活，不是 vim 那种更像硬编码的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: wiki 我现在还是翻墙的
<ofan> blueghost: 就是c的代码能被elisp调用...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa :< 是的
<blueghost> ofan :< elisp 能 调用 库函数就行 啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班
<ofan> blueghost: 想用c扩展函数库呢?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩下班下班
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不要我送你一程
<blueghost> ofan :< 有 直接 在 elisp 解释 c 的源码的???
<leaveboy> 都是上班吓唬有的任
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lshba is aliased to `lsdev -F "name status physloc" -l fcs*|awk '{printf "%s\t%s   ",$1,$3; system("lscfg -vl "$1"|grep Network|sed -e \"s=.*\\.==;s=\\(.\\{2\\}\\)=\\1:=g;s=:$==\"|tr -d \"\n\""); print "   "$2}''
<ofan> blueghost: ..... 不是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以阿
<blueghost> ofan :< 能调用库就行 啊。 就是看他 怎么导入， 或者说 绑定一个库的
<roylez> 大厅见？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对了，你这个里面，我要在system里面再起一个awk, 把hba的:打上。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大厅见？
<ofan> blueghost: 比如c写了一个库abc,可以像python一样import abc一下,就能用了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个就是加了冒号的
<blueghost> ofan :< 对啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 怪不得，sed..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我本来的sed用map sed -e :it -e 's/\(.*[0-9A-Za-z]\)\([0-9A-Za-z]\{2\}\)/\1:\2/;tit' <<<
<blueghost> ofan :< 应该现代 很多语言 都支持 的吧
<ofan> blueghost: 不是在elisp里解释c....
<blueghost> ofan :<
<MeaCulpa> 但是要弄到system里面...就有问题了，你这样死搞反而handy...
<ofan> blueghost: 也不一定吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 大厅
<blueghost> ofan :< 我是说很多， 又不是说全部
<MaskRay> roylez: 什么功能？
<roylez> .
<ofan> blueghost: 很多就太广泛了
<ofan> 《每日经济新闻》报道，永中Office办公软件的开发商永中科技即将破产清算。
<blueghost> 近代对全能悖论的研究，还注意到了语言对于全能概念表述的内在限制。如果人类的语言不能正确的表达全能的概念，那么人类在哲学上甚至有可能不能理解全能这一概念
<leaveboy> ofan: 早上就出了
<ofan> 2008年的销售额中，有243.6万元是某省教育厅拖欠了约两年的销售款
<ofan> 亮点...
<blueghost> 英国哲学家C·S·刘易斯则认为，对于研究像全能这样的概念，再去讨论一个“很重，重到连上帝都搬不动的石头”是没有意义的，就好像讨论一个“方形的圆”一样。所以说问“上帝能不能创造一块连他自己都搬不动的石头”就像问“上帝能不能画一个方形的圆”一样，是没有意义的
<ofan> leaveboy: 说毛支持国产,都是骗小孩的...
<leaveboy> ofan: 永中其实不错
<leaveboy> ofan: 我用过一段时间
<blueghost> ofan :< 毛 不支持 国产 吗
<blueghost> ofan :< 不过也对， 毛 本身就是支持 马克思 的
<leaveboy> ofan: 至少比当时的openoffice好很多
<ofan> leaveboy: 现在用wps..
<leaveboy> ofan: WPS linux下不行吧
<ofan> 盗版office都不敢用,一堆病毒木马
<ofan> leaveboy: win下
<leaveboy> ofan: 就用2003
<blueghost> 另外一个观点是，如果上帝是全能的，那么他就必定能够暂时去除自己全能的能力。那么他就可以先取消自己的搬很重的重物的能力，造一块自己都搬不动的石头，然后再恢复自己的全能，去搬这个石头。这种观点承认了上帝有创造一个他自己都搬不动的石头的能力，但是石头搬不动这件事情却是他自己限定的，因此只要他不去让自己搬不动
<blueghost> 任何石头，他就还是全能。
<blueghost> 老外 还真 纠结
<leaveboy> dota中全能还是很厉害的
<ofan> leaveboy: 我就找的2003,那些网站下的都不敢用啊
<lolicon> 罗素悖论。。
<leaveboy> www.xdowns.com
<MaskRay> blueghost: 。。
<blueghost> lolicon :） 老外也有 纠结 的时候
<leaveboy> 这个地方的不错
<ofan> leaveboy: xdowns上的office被删了
<leaveboy> 哦！
<leaveboy> 我这都是用精简版本的
<ofan> 然后找了一个下载了,压缩包损坏..
<leaveboy> 300M
<activeuser> wps出LINUX版了？
<blueghost> 我们另外可以假设，上帝全能正是因为上帝有克服各种自身“不能”的能力。如果这样理解，那么上帝确实可以造出一块很重的石头，是他暂时不能搬动的。但是他将立即获得能够搬动这块石头的能力，因此上帝似乎仍是全能的。但是这种假设的问题在于，如果上帝是这种意义上的全能，那么他就必须不断地增强自己的能力，那么他就永远不
<ofan> 最后直接用了wps
<blueghost> 是全能的，因为他一直都在趋近于全能。
<blueghost> 又出来 个 导数
<blueghost> 上帝 永远 达不到 全能， 但会无限地接近
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ?
<palomino|working> 上帝怒了:你们管我搬不搬得动阿！
<hymnusalae> ofan, 所以我看了半天的結論是 Eclipse 還是很通用？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 无限趋于全能，呃。。。
<sheshark> 上帝的上帝
<sheshark> 上帝不知道又是哪里来的
<ofan> hymnusalae: 通用指跨平台? eclipse倒是支持win和linux
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 在看 全能 悖论
<hymnusalae> ofan, 通用指什麽語言都用它。
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 吃饱了没事干
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不通用..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: emacs 通用。。
<ofan> hymnusalae: eclipse启动很慢
<blueghost> Loongjiang :< 我被 MaskRay 的 haskell 语言 引到 那 的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我死也不會再用 Emacs 了……
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 何必那么过激呢
<blueghost> Loongjiang :< 从一个理论 到一个 悖论， 到一个 悖论， 就到那了
<ofan> 虽然能写c++,不过估计很少有人用eclipse写c++,但是写java用eclipse很合适
<foxfly> Hi all
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 斯巴達
<^k^> foxfly, 好  ㍩ 
<sheshark> 蛋疼蛋疼
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 以前用过？
<ofan> MaskRay: 你的emacs配置共享了么?
<blueghost> 如果规定某个机构有全能得法律权利，那么该机构就无法约束自己；如果要求某个机构能够约束自己，那么它就无法拥有全能的法律权利。
<blueghost> 是否 和中国 非常 相似
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<MaskRay> ofan, hymnusalae: https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs
<blueghost> 都 犯 了一个 全能悖论
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 一邊去，大人說話小孩不要插嘴。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我說你說那半天廢話是在做什麽，又在切入政治……
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 乖乖，学会在老子面前充大了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae, ofan: 也可以用 emacs starter kit 体验
<ofan> MaskRay: 哪一个是主配置文件?
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 好，那就小孩說話大人不要插嘴。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……不用
<MaskRay> ofan: init.el
<blueghost> hymnusalae :< 先是 从 MaskRay 说的 haskell 函数式 语言， 然后到了 λ演算， 然后看到停机问题
<blueghost> hymnusalae :< 在到理发悖论
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<blueghost> hymnusalae :< 再到 全能悖论， 最后到了 政治
<lolicon> 。。
<blueghost> hymnusalae :< 看 全能悖论时粘贴了一些讨论在这里， 只是说， 老外也爱 蛋疼， 将一个 悖论 翻来覆去地 讨论
<activeuser> 没事研究这些
<activeuser> 明年就2012了
<blueghost> hymnusalae :< 全能悖论 越看越 好玩， 说着说着 就到 全能的上帝
<activeuser> 把存折里的钱都拿出来
<ofan> MaskRay: ~/.emacs这个文件链接到了init.el?
<activeuser> 咱们合钱杀口猪
<blueghost> activeuser :< 所以说老外 爱 纠结。 中国人才不纠结 这些呢。 中国 连逻辑也不说 的
<activeuser> 再买两车皮的五粮液洗澡
<wujie> 各位，问下如何打包系统
<MaskRay> ofan: ~/.emacs.d/init.el ，东西全放 .emacs.d 里
<ofan> MaskRay: ok
<MaskRay> ofan: ~/.emacs.d/init.el 也是个初始化文件，类似 ~/.emacs
<ofan> MaskRay: 如果有了~/.emacs ~/.emacs.d是不是就被忽略了?
<wujie> 问下如何把系统打包成ISO
<MaskRay> ofan: 不知道，~/.emacs, ~/.emacs.el, or ~/.emacs.d/init.el 都可以
<MaskRay> ofan: 会下载一堆东西。。
<MaskRay> ofan: 失败了再启动几次
<foxfly> Unity这个玩意感觉会很悲剧啊
<justcc> 没人说话，还是我掉线了？
<lolicon> 你掉线了
<chgtg> 后者
<justcc> 看出来了
<foxfly> ：）
<justcc> ：P
<activeuser> ：）没一个有正形
<justcc> ：D
<chgtg> activeuser: 给大家来个正形呗！
<pomhg> 应该是大家除你之外都掉了。
<justcc> O:-) 这逻辑好像很纠结。
<ofan> MaskRay: 你近视吗?
<MaskRay> ofan: 还没
<blueghost> justcc :< 你确实 掉线 了
<MaskRay> ofan: 字体大些好，
<ofan> MaskRay: 我启动后就没响应了...
<MaskRay> ofan: 求截图
<ofan> MaskRay: 在执行 el-get is waiting for 'git clone org-mode' to complete
<MaskRay> ofan: org-mode 有点大，没办法的。。
<ofan> MaskRay: 这个是我没装?
<MaskRay> ofan: 也就 65M
<ofan> MaskRay: 是因为我没装,所以自动下载?
<MaskRay> ofan: ~/.emacs.d/el-get 下没有就会自动下载
<MaskRay> ofan: 好像 emacs 23.x 自带了，但不够新
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 新 的 emacs 有什么新的特色啊
<pityonline> 请问：wget 能批量下载某网站目录下的所有图片或pdf吗？好像不支持通配符？
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 现在 的 emacs 还是 没有 抗锯齿 吗
<blueghost> pityonline :< 表示 不知道
<pityonline> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 新 的 emacs 有什么新的特色啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 23 就有了
<pityonline> 那么wget支持正则表达式吗？
<LeanoX> quit
<wxm> wget -A不就行了么
<tenzu> vbox里千万别装gnome3，nnd
<NoIE> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/07/0522235&amp;from=rss
<NoIE> 永中科技破产
<zhangkaixuan> gmail......gmail.....gmail.....
<wxm> tenzu: 为啥 我刚准备装
<jiero> gnome 3 。。。就和e17一样么。
<wxm> 体验下比较好. 反正不费事
<jiero> 2年前曾用的很好，然后一段时间就报销了。
<wxm> ... 应该不至于吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果要对G和G^T分别做一次dij, 是否是建2次图?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我目前是建立在一个图上, 通过一个标记记录的, 但是发现常数因子大了很多
<jiero> 永中破产了，大家都去胁迫LibreOffice吧。
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么叫 G^T
<myke2> MaskRay: 反图
<wujie> 哥哥们有什么办法把ubuntu备份成ISO
<MaskRay> myke2: 不理解
<myke2> MaskRay: G = (V, E), G^T = (V, E'), E' = {(u, v) : (v, u) \in E}
<MaskRay> myke2: 邻接表？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你在emacs中C-a,C-e习惯怎么按？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么叫用一个标记？it->next it->next2 这样？
<pityonline> 请问，某网站目录下都是不规则命名的jpg文件，并且该目录在浏览器中访问提示为Forbidden，可以批量下载过来吗？用 wget 可以做到吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: bool fl;
<myke2> MaskRay: void dij(bool fl)
<NoIE> 可以。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: caps + a   caps + e
<myke2> MaskRay: if (fl ^ it->fl) && (CAN_RELAX)
<myke2> MaskRay: if (fl ^ it->fl && CAN_RELAX)
<lolicon> 显然不可以。。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦，按键互换了阿。
<ofan> lag 60....
<NoIE> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/07/0656202
<NoIE> Gmail支持直接从剪贴板粘贴图像
<MaskRay> myke2: 為什麼不弄兩個邊表？
<justcc> 请教大家一下：Pidgin的QQ插件更新了没有？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 有没有绑定右Control到合适键的方案？就是左右都能用的。
<wxm> pityonline: 不清楚.wget貌似只能绕过robot吧.不知道禁止访问是通过哪个实现的.得分情况.
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 我目前只caps lock和左control互换了。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 我不換的，setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<maonx> tenzu: 好了
<maonx> tenzu: ?
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍫ 
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦，明白，我也试过，还是选择了互换。
<myke2> MaskRay: 前向星?
<pityonline> wxm: 可能是网站目录下放了 .htaccess 文件给限制了
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦， 我装一个看看
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 是 emacs 还是 xemacs
<MaskRay> myke2: 分開來存。。
<MaskRay> blueghost: gnu emacs
<blueghost> MaskRay :< xemacs 和 emacs 哪个好啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 一般用 gnu emacs
<hymnusalae> jiero, 脅迫什麽？
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦
<wxm> pityonline: .htaccess限制的貌似是抓不到的吧. 没试过  你试试
<blueghost> MaskRay :< emacs 有什么 基本的插件。 不要太多
<zhenbeiju55> 有人會用green VPN 嗎
<blueghost> 这里 谁 用 vim 的， 谁用 emacs 的
<Evanescence2> 有谁在用Gnome3的？ 正式发布了
<wujie> 有什么办法把现有系统备份成iso
<myke2> MaskRay: 你意思是C++有OOP, 可以直接struct, 定义两个变量, 然后用构造函数建边.
<blueghost> Evanescence2 :< 没有吧
<zhenbeiju55> 好像可以備份在硬盤裏面
<myke2> blueghost: vim
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道你怎麽寫的。。
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 我看了消息了
<wujie> iso呢
<pityonline> wxm: 那个网站目录不可读，但目录下的所有文件都可读，但要有具体文件名
<MaskRay> blueghost: 要會點 elisp 才能用的。
<blueghost> MaskRay :< emacs 有什么 基本的插件。 不要太多
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是C++, 不用OOP
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦， 没有现成的吗
<wujie> 我学雨林木风自己做了个win7
<wxm> pityonline: wget url -A jpg 不行? 你试试
<blueghost> myke2 :< 你i要什么
<wujie> 但无法备份
<wxm> pityonline: 命名没有规律马?
<myke2> blueghost: ?
<pityonline> wxm: 命名是无规律的
<wxm> pityonline: 不应该吧. 没规律的话页面怎么引用啊.
<blueghost> myke2 :< 不是 c++， 不用oop。 指的 是什么
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦， 没有现成的吗
<pityonline> wxm: 的确是没有规律的，只是一大堆文件，但格式限于 pdf 什么的
<myke2> blueghost: pascal, 所以我说我基本上不会编程
<MaskRay> blueghost: auto-complete yasnippet highlight-symbol hilight cursor-chg workgroups
<wxm> pityonline: 额. 我是没什么想法. 等高手解决吧 .
<blueghost> MaskRay :< emacs 默认有 X11 界面 的吗
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 什么来的
<pityonline> wxm: 已经很感谢了
<wxm> pityonline: 客气
<MaskRay> blueghost: 有的
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 什么来的
<wujie> 哥，怎么备份成ISO啊
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 默认 没有 高亮的吗， 还要 highlight-symbol
<myke2> MaskRay: 次短路怎么Heap-Dijkstra?
<wujie> 绿尸怎么备份呢
<blueghost> MaskRay :< auto-complete 是自动 补齐什么的
<blueghost> MaskRay :< c++ 标准库 的???
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 默认支持 中文 吗， 还是要额外装 语言支持 的
<wujie> 綠尸怎么备份啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: font-lock-mode 可以高亮，highlight-symbol 用來高亮特定符號，還能跳到上/下符號，修改符號名
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦。 什么特定 符号， 要自己设的?????
<wujie> blueghost:教我如何备份ubuntu为ISO
<blueghost> wujie :< 问别人
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 你说的这些 去哪装 啊
<wujie> 说下么
<myke2> wujie: 为何要iso
<MaskRay> blueghost: 比如要全局高量某個變量名
<wujie> iso可以刻盘啊
<myke2> wujie: 然后?
<MaskRay> blueghost: 一般是在 emacs wiki 上找，比較好的方法是用 el-get 來裝
<wujie> 卖出去，说基于ubuntu10.10
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦， el-get 又怎么装呢
<myke2> wujie: 你这有什么用啊, ......
<wujie> 我把logo全换了
<MaskRay> blueghost: http://emacser.com/el-get.htm，只是試試看的話，學 emacs 沒啥意思，因為用 emacs 的一開始效率不會比 vim 高
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 怎么 emacs 越来越像 xemacs  了
<MaskRay> blueghost: emacs 不是那種默認環境給你非常好體驗的東西
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我前年 9月還是10月也試過一會兒 emacs，覺得比我配置的 vim 差太多了，去年用心配置了下就不怎麽覺得了
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 哦
<blueghost> 我 折腾一下
<myke2> vim几乎没配置的路过
<wujie> 我来了
<wujie> 菜鸟
<ofan> irc也快被河蟹了,刚刚登陆提示 error 104 Connection reset by peer
<myke2> ofan: 经常受到
<zhenbeiju55> ..
<zhenbeiju55> 不會吧
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 怎么新建 文件
<zhenbeiju55> md
<myke2> blueghost: MaskRay 是你的小秘?
<blueghost> myke2 :< 羡慕 吗
<ofan> 史玉柱爆料当年进军网游是因自己“被盛大封号”......
<MaskRay> blueghost: C-x C-f 打開文件，菜單裏告訴你不少命令的快捷鍵
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 怎么删除 啊
<blueghost> del 不行
<zhenbeiju55> cd 好像
<blueghost> 退格 也不行
<wxm> iptables 中的INPUT,OUTPUT,FORWARD三个链有区别吗?
<MaskRay> blueghost: ?
<zhenbeiju55> 刪除什麽東西阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 改成2个邻接表, 几乎没快.
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 装东西的时候
<blueghost> myke2 :< 什么 邻接表
<MaskRay> blueghost: 什麽叫怎麽刪除？
<myke2> blueghost: 请问Google
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 在 什么 scratch 下 不能 删除字符
<blueghost> myke2 :< .... 这里有老师 为什么 不问
<blueghost> myke2 :< 这里 有小蜜
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 要一个一个字符 删的吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: 能的， ctr/alt+backspace 是刪一個單詞
<MaskRay> blueghost: 能的， alt+d 是刪右邊的單詞
<blueghost> MaskRay :< 删除选择 的 呢
<hechu> 大家好。请问有用 eclipse 做 android 开发的么？今天装 ADT Plugin，要去升级个什么组件，好像那个地址被墙了。。。有碰到这个情况的么？
<MaskRay> blueghost: C-w (kill)，現代編輯器的屬于叫“剪切”
<redlhl> 现在把xorg卸载，装wayland能提高性能吗
<happyaron> redlhl: no
<redlhl> happyaron: 。。。
<redlhl> 不是说wayland比较高效嘛，维基百科上说的
<redlhl> 而且ubuntu已经在用了把
<happyaron> redlhl: 目前还是理论上比较高效
<redlhl> happyaron: ...理论上...@_@
<hechu> redlhl, 我昨晚安装的 11.04 beta，现在看来还是用的 Xorg。
<ofan> 11.04出来了?
<redlhl> happyaron: 害我开心半天
<ofan> hechu: 遇到过,google给的插件装不上...
<hechu> 我的 I5 CPU 集成显卡。旧版本无法驱动。权衡半天，装了 beta 版本。
<hechu> ofan, google 的什么插件？我是 eclipse 中安装 ADT Plugin 有问题。
<foxfly> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126335.htm
<hechu> 官网下载了 eclipse 就好了。
<ofan> hechu: 安装sdk有问题? google还给了一套eclipse的插件
<hechu> ofan, 啊？我看看。
<hechu> ofan, 哪儿啊？android 文档中说要做个升级，我升级的时候老是不成功，追查下去，eclipse 的一个自动下载 URL 做了跳转，跳到一个被屏蔽的大学服务器上了。
<ofan> hechu: 奥
<ofan> hechu: 用过ndk没?
<hechu> 我回家吃饭了。目前 11.04 有些小问题，不过还能用。忍受20天希望各种问题快点消失。
<hechu> ofan, 没有。我是干活儿，不是研究，所以新潮的东西都没实验。
<hechu> I5 的集成显卡驱动了后很爽。
<foxfly> 11.04 估计比较悲剧
<hechu> foxfly, 目前还好。呵呵。偶尔那些通知区域的小 applet 崩溃一下。基本习惯了。以前我也常从 beta 开始用。
<hechu> foxfly, 这次本来想保守一点，结果发现显卡驱动是今年2月才放出来的，只能用用新版本或者折腾编译内核了。权衡半天，还是用新版本吧。
<hechu> foxfly, 哦，对了，我用 gnome classic。那个 na,,, 什么玩意儿的，暂时还不习惯。
<gooripe> ／list
<chgtg> hechu: 源里的驱动（beta）吗？
<hechu> chgtg, 我直接网络安装的 11.04 ，显卡就是默认的开源显卡。intel 资助的工程师开发的。效率很高。
<hechu> chgtg,  *显卡就是默认的开源显卡驱动*
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 好
<alvin_rxg1> o
<chgtg> hechu: 我还以为有更新的呢，呵呵
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 最近过的怎么样。 学习还好吗
<alvin_rxg1> 一般
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 最近 玩 什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 想家了吗
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 别怪我水。 我是想知道 去了外面的人， 会是 乐不思蜀 ，还是 会 想 国内
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 不是 说 想你 自己 的家。 是 国内
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 不清楚
<hechu> chgtg, 哦，估计是没什么更新的。现在已经很好了。我的笔记本就那个触摸板的多点触摸不行了，还没研究。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 就是 说 如果 家里人 都去 外面了。 没有 自家 的 牵挂， 还是 会想 中国
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 我想 知道， 中国人 是否真的 像说 的那样， 有 根的 感觉。
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 因为我 没出去过， 体会 不到， 是否 会怎么杨
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1 :< 哦
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 艾， 可能我这个人比较 无情 吧
<void1> 中国现在还在不断的发展，以后回国的会更多...可能
<blueghost> void1 :<
<blueghost> void1 :< 我想 如果 我出的去， 可能 是 乐不思蜀 的那个
<void1> blueghost: 问题就是，现在的国外，早就未必是乐了
<blueghost> 乐了？？？
<void1> 乐不思蜀
<blueghost> 哦
<void1> 有人用上gnome3了吗
<ofan> 论坛的git服务挂了吗?
<activeuser> 我也想知道gnome3什么情况
<test31> 10.10git编译种
<banxi1988> hi,我想在虚拟机用体验gnome3要怎么做啊！
<zhenbeiju55> gnome3是什麽呀ubuntu11.04?
<banxi1988> gnome3昨天出来了。。
<banxi1988> 还是11.4。是gnome的一个全新版本啊！
<zhenbeiju55> o
<zhenbeiju55> 有什麽好的地方嗎
<zkwlx> http://www.gnome3.org/index.html
<zkwlx> 去看吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<zhenbeiju55> thanks
<zhenbeiju55> k看起來很漂亮呢
<zhenbeiju55> 這裏有人會C 編程嗎
<thorne> hello world 算"会"吗? define 会
<zhenbeiju55> 我剛下載了一個X-chat 的源代碼
<zhenbeiju55> 是C 語言的 想變成JAVA 的上
<zhenbeiju55> 這樣就可以在手機上運行了  哈哈
<zhenbeiju55> hello  我好像也會~
<jingqq5210> topic
<yangtse> android上面有很多irc客户端
<thorne> gnome3到底有什么?
<zhenbeiju55> 有碼  我搜索一下……
<yangtse> andchat
<yangtse> 我一直用这个
<jingqq5210> gonome 出了？？
<yangtse> 很方便
<banxi1988> 这里的人还没有人体验过gnome3啊！
<soiamso> thorne: 什么也没有，
<yangtse> me
<zhenbeiju55> 哦  thanks
<jingqq5210> 可以ppa安装不
<yangtse> 不是ubuntu
<jingqq5210> yangtse: 额
<jingqq5210> yangtse: 好吧～～你是用的什么
<zhenbeiju55> yangtse,  是android我的是摩托羅拉的裏程碑
<thorne> 我还是用kde好了 现在debian testing的KDE版本都还在 KDE 4.4.5 具linuxtoy上xx等言论 KDE4.6之后的版本才好用
<thorne> 我乐个去
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 能刷 cm rom 吗？
<thorne> 机器上搞了双显示器 很给力呀 得瑟一下
<yangtse> jingqq5210: archlinux
<jingqq5210> thorne: 羡慕一下
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: htc desire && i9000
<zhenbeiju55> soiamso, 可以`  但是我一直沒有
<thorne> 其实一个时18.5寸的 一个是实验室废弃的CRT
<zhenbeiju55> yangtse,  用什麽關鍵詞搜索， 沒有找到啊
<thorne> IRC FOR ANDROID
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: andchat
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<jingqq5210> 有人知道dropbox和gnome3兼容么
<OT_iux> 这个真不知道……
<soiamso> jingqq5210: 你能用dropbox ?
<yangtse> androirc
<yangtse> daralirc
<OT_iux> 不过dropbox是和 nautilus 连接的
<zhenbeiju55> 我的安桌市場裏面沒有：<
<OT_iux> 好像跟桌面环境没啥关系？、
<OT_iux> soiamso: 话说dropbox国内解封了
<jingqq5210> 刚才谁msg我
<yangtse> 推荐andchat和yaaic，前者功能最强，后者是开源的
<soiamso> OT_iux: 这样 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jingqq5210> 我找不到私聊的窗口了
<jingqq5210> 翻墙下载软件安装好就可以用了
<OT_iux> soiamso: 但是你得用https
<jingqq5210> 安装好就不用翻墙直接可以用
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: 用google自带的市场
<OT_iux> soiamso: 、直接http访问会重置
<soiamso> OT_iux: fgw 升级遗漏了dropbox ?
<OT_iux> 不知……
<zhenbeiju55> yangtse, 沒有自帶的………………
<zhenbeiju55> 行貨的系統，，，
<zhenbeiju55> Gmail都沒有……
<pityonline> OT_iux: 墙了网站，客户端没墙
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: 自己刷系统。so easy
<soiamso> OT_iux: 封dropbox 就是 115 这些公司检举的吧
<jingqq5210> gmail还不如直接墙了呢
<jingqq5210> 整天断断续续的
<OT_iux> pityonline: 客户端的非加密链接也会被重置
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<yangtse> 封google是baidu吧
<pityonline> jingqq5210: gmail现在在国内半死不活
<OT_iux> pityonline: 不过默认客户端都是用加密连接
<soiamso> jingqq5210: 不能做得这么出面
<pityonline> OT_iux: 哦，这个倒没注意
<yangtse> 封android dev是oms吧
<zhenbeiju55> yangtse, 網上說別的系統都不穩定……
<soiamso> jingqq5210: 感觉国内的邮箱公司最想检举 gmail
<zhenbeiju55> 所以就放棄刷幾了
<pityonline> soiamso: 不是简单的检举的事儿
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: 网上说的不是都可信
<jingqq5210> soiamso: 是啊
<jingqq5210> 降低gmail的使用体验，
<OT_iux> gmail已经被劣化到不用hosts就猛丢包的程度了
<jingqq5210> 我准备买vpn了
<jingqq5210> 唉
<zhenbeiju55> 哦，，等我有條件吧，，現在用的是ubuntu
<OT_iux> 我已经买VPN了= =
<zhenbeiju55> 好像刷幾軟件都是win下面的
<soiamso> jingqq5210: 最想打击的是 google app
<OT_iux> google的 GAE的主网址已经被墙了呀
<jingqq5210> soiamso: 唉，我等木有办法
<jingqq5210> 我在下载gnome3了
<OT_iux> 就是那个 blogspot 被墙很久了好像
<jingqq5210> 现在用gppproxy还凑合
<jingqq5210> 就是不太稳定
<Warm_HUG> jiejie: 人妖
<blueghost> OT_iux :< blogspot  曾经存在过吗
<blueghost> OT_iux :< 只是传说 吧
<jingqq5210> clear
<jingqq5210> 老是忘记打/
<blueghost> jingqq5210 :< 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :< 在 干什么的， 玩游戏吗
<alvin_rxg> 不敢买
<alvin_rxg> 不干吗
<snoop_fy`> gentoo里面怎么安装genome3,有没有什么好的办法推荐下的？
<OT_iux> blueghost: = =传说么……
<OT_iux> blueghost: 我以前自学GAE的时候还搭建过 = =
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍬ 
<blueghost> 扣税 是怎么扣的
<blueghost> 会直接 在 存折 上显示的吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 兲朝扣稅你完全不知道它咋扣的
<fillayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/17002/ubuntu-11-04-is-the-worst-version
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04：史上最差劲的 Ubuntu 版本 - 开源中国社区
<fillayu> 看起来得等 11.10了
<banxi1988> OT_iux：我也正打算学gae呢，以前老早就安装了个py 的gae。但没有时间学啊！
<jingqq5210> fillayu: 这个。。。
<fillayu> banxi1988　加油
<jingqq5210> fillayu: 说的过分了点，我觉得还是很不错的，这东西本来就是很主观的东西
<fillayu> 我不搞django很多年了
<fillayu> 对于开发来说，有什么好处吗
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 有个人 问， 他存折上 有个 6000 多快， 银行 说她取的。 她说没有。 但我看 摘要栏里 写着税
<banxi1988> django啊！就是那个与apache结合挺悲剧的。让我伤心啊！
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<fillayu> 要用 fast-cgi
<fillayu> nginx
<OT_iux> banxi1988: 现在你就算学了，appengine发布的网站也被GFW了……
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 扣税， 会不会 在 存折 上 打出来的
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知，这得问银行……
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 我跟她说， 可能是 直接 扣 她， 不是 她取的
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 以前用中行，会
<banxi1988> OT_iux: 什么被GFW了！天哪，我都一直不知道啦！
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 现在之用卡了，都很久没用折了。。
<banxi1988> 可怜的gae啊！
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 不过 6000 块 税， 也太高了吧。 一 退休老太太
<edison0354> blueghost: 囧
<edison0354> blueghost: 问问银行什么的去吧，是不是养老金的稅？
<banxi1988> fillayu：因为对于apache比较熟悉而已，后面到现在也没有时间搞py了。现在又在弄jsp。。
<blueghost> jingqq5210 :< 不知道 怎么回事。 不过 她 只问一笔， 应该 以前 是没看到过打出来 的。 可能 是有些问题。
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 我妈 是银行 做的， 刚好 是他那个银行。 所以来问我妈。 我妈不在。
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 所以 就给我看了
<edison0354> blueghost: 我更不知道……
<banxi1988> 声讨下eclipse啊！用eclipse装插件，让我明白了什么叫慢，什么叫等待！
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 我不是问你 怎么回事， 我是问你， 扣税，会不会 直接 在银行存折 上 打出。
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知道
<fillayu> banxi1988  用 jsp　干嘛
<edison0354> blueghost: 我只是好奇税务局咋知道帐号的……
<fillayu> 做什么应用
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 我 以前 没看到过 有 税这一栏。单位入钱， 也直接 显示入了多少，没有另起 一个税的栏的。 我也一直不知道我交了多少
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 应该是 和他银行挂 着的
<edison0354> blueghost: 正常……中国所有的东西都是直接给你税后的
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 扣税，直接 从她银行扣。
<fillayu> 讨论下，用程序能干点什么事
<blueghost> edison0354 :< 不过她好像 转了一次。 可能以前税务局挂 的那个银行 不显示， 换了银行后， 规矩变了， 他就不清楚了吧
<blueghost> fillayu :< 想的到什么就能干什么
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你是说编程 还是用 应用程序
<fillayu> 当然是编程
<banxi1988> Authorization failed eclipse svn
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你爱干什么就干什么。 你有想法就行
<fillayu> 能赚点钱的
<fillayu> 我遇到过个技术很不错的，　现在已经是Ｎ多家公司的老板了
<fillayu> 而且客户全是海外，还招了一批老外
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你有想法， 而且现有 的 不够你用。 你或者 改进一个符合你的要求。 或者自己另做一个
<blueghost> fillayu :< 做生意 的， 要你看 客户需要什么，而不是你 想做什么
<fillayu> blueghost　　听上去不错
<Evanescence> 有谁在用谷歌广告的？ 请教下怎么注册和到银行卡拿钱
<blueghost> fillayu :< 外包的。 还是 像 office 这样的
<blueghost> fillayu :< 如果 是通用 的。 你则必须要 有好的构思， 好的想法
<fillayu> 做广告系统之类的
<fillayu> 为海外的Ｂ２Ｃ带来更多的生意的广告系统
<jingqq5210> #ubuntu刷的好快阿
<blueghost> fillayu :< 现在，几乎 什么都有了， 除非你的程序 非常 高人一等， 很难竞争了
<jingqq5210> 在里面根本插不上嘴
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<jingqq5210> 老外是这个时候活动么。。
<blueghost> fillayu :< 如果是外包 的， 你则必须要有 技术储备， 该用到 的， 你都要顶上。 或者招一批人
<blueghost> jingqq5210 :< 你说呢
<thorne> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/20th/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The 20th Anniversary of Linux
<fillayu> blueghost　　这年头做ＷＥＢ的，除了Ｂ２Ｃ，广告系统，游戏外
<fillayu> 好像没其它了吧？
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你的想象，你的创意啊
<blueghost> fillayu :< 现在就这些需求
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你不会 自己 带动一 另一个需求吗
<blueghost> fillayu :< 这就是中国和外国的区别
<blueghost> fillayu :< 外国没出来新的东西， 中国都不会想到
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你自己不会思考一下， 有什么是你有的，别人没有的吗
<banxi1988> fillayu：我觉得好像大家都在做web。
<blueghost> fillayu :< 就算就这么 几个需求。 你不会 改变 方式 ， 并且 让人跟着你走。 而不是你跟着别人走吗
<banxi1988> 就我们专业来说吧。很多人都抱着本java web编程从入门到XX的。。
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55: 推荐你用miui
<fillayu> 听上去不错啊，
<banxi1988> 要么就是vc++,Mfc从新手到XX
<blueghost> fillayu :< 以前 是 商店卖东西。 现在 改了，网上卖东西。
<fillayu> 这年头就流行，ＷＥＢ跟手机应用
<blueghost> fillayu :< 可能 就这么几个需求。 但 方式，或技术手段 可以改变，可以更新。 你怎么不想想，怎么改得比别人更好。
<fillayu> blueghost　　ＷＯＷ
<fillayu> cool
<blueghost> fillayu :< 如果 你改得更好， 甚至 把门槛弄高， 或者从技术上，或者 从专利上 。 你不就可以在一定程度一定时间范围内垄断了。
<fillayu> 呵呵，敢问，请教您的行业是？
<blueghost> fillayu :< 你 想办法 让别人 追赶你， 而不是你追赶潮流
<alvin_rxg> ＷＯＷ
<blueghost> fillayu :< 引领潮流，还是追赶潮流
<fillayu> alvin_rxg　　在德国？
<yudun> 我在网上看一个文章，说Python 中的findall虽然很直观，但是在进行更复杂的操作时，就有些力不从心了。为什么？
<soiamso> banxi1988: 现在都 javascript 从xx 到 xx
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :< 我最烦 别人说，现在 做什么 什么 好， 什么什么 有前途
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一己之见而已
<blueghost> fillayu :< web? b2c?广告??游戏？？
<MaskRay> soiamso: ghci 也有個調試器。。
<blueghost> fillayu :< 为什么不自己弄个 c2b
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个有用的？
<ofan> yudun: 什么叫更复杂的操作
<soiamso> MaskRay: 调试函数还可以
<MaskRay> soiamso: 功能還行
<yudun> ofan, http://hi.baidu.com/php20/blog/item/c768340288242783d53f7c67.html  ，我看的这个文章
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :)
 * alvin_rxg 表示罪过！在 douban.com 偷 mp3
<yudun> ofan, ,不过我在做一个网页标签匹配的时候，findall一用就卡住了，但是search确能查找出来，不知道为什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :< 太 将自己的看法 强加于人了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 了解就行
<ofan> yudun: ...正则很复杂
<owcall> 我擦 这么多人呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :)
<owcall> 无聊的人真多 哈
<ofan> yudun: 能不用正则就尽量不用
<banxi1988> ofan:这个正则常用的都有人总结人了啊！只管用就是的了。。
<blueghost> fillayu :< 所以 别听我的。 我个人比较偏激
<owcall> 写什么呢？
<ofan> banxi1988: 滥用是不行滴
<banxi1988> 现在做软件感觉就像是搭积木似的。。
<MaskRay> ofan: Perl 就是盡量用正則
<yudun> ofan, 我抓取一个网页，找到里面特定标签的特定信息，不用正则的话，还有其他方法？
<banxi1988> 借用，可不是滥用，，
<ofan> MaskRay: 所以我不喜欢perl
<justcc> banxi1988: 做软件不一直如此吗？
<yudun> ofan, 用那些现成的东西？
<soiamso> banxi1988: 一直都是这样的吧，只是看有没有心情
<banxi1988> 网页的话，可用用htmlparser
<ofan> yudun: 其他方式匹配呗
<blueghost> owcall :< 无聊 的话， 你 弄个 关于 ubuntu 的话题， 让别人 跟着你讨论。 就不会无聊了
<owcall> 正则挺好的
<ofan> dom神马.. 不太了解
<banxi1988> 解析器之类的啊，自己写正则，那还得多麻烦啊。
<blueghost> owcall :< 这里一阵一阵的。
<blueghost> owcall :< 有时确实无聊
<yudun> banxi1988,我觉得我这样的新手还是手工写写比较好。碰到问题多~~
<blueghost> yudun :< 什么 手工写什么， 程序吗
<ofan> Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular expressions." Now they have two problems.
<yudun> ofan, wht
<yudun> blueghost, yeah
<zkwlx> 很经典的一句话
<yudun> ofan, dive in python?
<soiamso> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/07/0522235&amp;from=rss
<ofan> yudun: The quote is from Jamie Zawinski, a world class hacker.
<blueghost> fillayu :< 我的 看法 是别问， 编程可以干什么。 对于我来说，编程 是个 爱好， 而不是 拿他 做工具 的。 当然 能够以编程作为 谋生手段，更好， 但对于我来说，也只是附带 的。 当然这只是 对于我个人 的 想法。
<ofan> 都是前人的经验啊...
<blueghost> fillayu :< 所以 我和你不一样。
<soiamso> 再次证明卖授权肯定会倒
<banxi1988> blueghost:我得以编程吃饭啊，要不书肯定白读了。
<fillayu> blueghost  以爱好来搞，挺不错的
<yudun> ofan, 额，网上文章也没说到底是哪两个问题啊
<banxi1988> 想学习gtk的。不知道这个要gtk程序员的公司有没有？
<ofan> yudun: .... 木有幽默感..
<blueghost> yudun :< 个人 认为， 新手 最好 从头来。 不要 用太高级的。 例如 qt4什么的。 因为 qt4 会让你不知道细节， 所有东西 都封装了。 作为工具很好用。 但很难接触 到 底层
<yudun> ofan, 所以叫愚钝了...
<banxi1988> 对面一同学，都转去学Qt了。说Qt有公司要，我晕。。
<lifeng> debian居然真加/run了
<blueghost> banxi1988 :< 所以说每个人 不同。 我是 喜欢编程， 你是作为技能谋生。
<blueghost> fillayu :)
<ofan> banxi1988: qt程序写的好的,我要是老板我也要 lol
<yudun> blueghost,人生苦短，我用python
<lifeng> bug导致udev起不来。。。
<void1> qt写的好，不如mfc写的好
<blueghost> yudun :< 就 一个 链表， map， 什么的。 你用了， 就不知道他底层 到底怎么样了 。
<ofan> mfc..怎么能写好
<ofan> yudun: python+qt 绝配
<MaskRay> gtk2hs 绝配。。。
<owcall> 花钱找人写 能写好
<banxi1988> void1：呵呵，感觉好像是的，学院里科协就一帮mfc的。
<ofan> MaskRay: 你是学院派的~~
<blueghost> yudun :< 个人 认为， 最好 能 自己写一下 数据结构 的算法。 或者别人会说 再发明 车轮。 但那是锻炼你编程 的思维， 和算法。
<blueghost> yudun :< 所以还是有好处 的
<blueghost> yudun :< qt4 的类， 就好像 调用 另一个程序一样， 很多细节都包装给你了
<yudun> blueghost, .
<soiamso> yudun: 直接上个真实的项目
<banxi1988> 喜欢gtk+ c的那种很多下划线的感觉，呵呵！
<blueghost> yudun :< 我 被 qt4 宠坏了， 所以发些感慨
<yudun> soiamso, 正在做，所以遇到问题了
<blueghost> yudun :< 什么 项目
<yudun> blueghost,....
<blueghost> yudun :< 什么项目， 做什么的
<yudun> blueghost, 不是项目啦，自己玩的
<blueghost> 我要 叫 孩子 回来了
<soiamso> MaskRay: C 写 null 能到什么速度？
<banxi1988> 学qt的朋友啊！ 你们做一个局域网的聊天工具出来吧。能方便传文件和视频聊天的那种。。
<blueghost> yudun :< 没问题 啊。 厉害 的 人物 都是 玩出来 的
<soiamso> yudun: 还是先模仿别人的项目 ？
<owcall> QT是啥？
<owcall> 解释一下
<soiamso> banxi1988: 现在不是有飞鸽吗?
<alvin_rxg> owcall: cute => qt
<blueghost> owcall :< 一个 C++ gui 库
<banxi1988> 在ubuntu下不能用啊　1
<yudun> -_- 用python抓个网页，再用python做一个网页，
<blueghost> owcall :< 你用 什么 的。 kde 就是 基于 qt 的
<owcall> 奥 。。 c++ 我会
<owcall> qt 不会。。
<yudun> 仅此而已
<MaskRay> soiamso: ByteString.Char8.putStr 是 select 加 write
<owcall> 明白了
<blueghost> yudun :) 很好 啊。
<soiamso> banxi1988: 局域网聊天工具，有用吗？
<banxi1988> 飞秋什么的，只能在windows下飞。。晕。。
<ofan> banxi1988: 传文件 python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<owcall> 我没玩过 LINUX 编程呢
<wujie> 问下，QT4怎么学习
<soiamso> MaskRay: select是什么系统调用？
<yudun> blueghost, 所以，，qt的话~
<wujie> 我是菜鸟
<banxi1988> 比较我们学校，校园网作为局域网用飞秋的话不用流量啊！
<MaskRay> soiamso: 看 file descriptors 有没有准备好
<soiamso> wujie: 看文档？
<wujie> 问下QT4怎么学啊，E文不好
<owcall> 写木马 写病毒 。。。
<blueghost> yudun :) 玩玩， 就喜欢 上编程。 喜欢上了 ，就约有兴趣 想知道更多。 慢慢钻，慢慢钻。 把地球钻透了， 你也成精了
<ofan> banxi1988: qt把网络部分也封装了
<banxi1988> ofan：thank you。
<blueghost> wujie :< 很好学。 你 c++ 基础好吗
<banxi1988> 改天认真学下py。把文件传输这个部分解决了。。
<wujie> 没学过，白纸
<blueghost> wujie :< 会 c++ 就会 qt4了。 不过你要 了解一下 信号-槽
<blueghost> wujie :< 信号-槽 比较特别而已
<banxi1988> 但想想，还是不如QQ在局域网上传文件那么方便。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 所以比C 慢？
<lemonhall_> banxi1988: soiamso 我想说。。。UBUNTU默认有一个聊天工具，叫做：【附近的人】
<yudun> blueghost, 恩。有道理
<wujie> C++从什么下手啊
<ofan> blueghost: qt不用信号和槽也能跑
<ofan> blueghost: 底层还是基于callback的
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall_: sip ?..
<lemonhall_> banxi1988: soiamso 翻译如此之神奇、贴切。。
<blueghost> ofan :< 你要钻 也可以。 我是彻底 被 他宠坏了。
<owcall> 是装这个 QT创造器吗？
<banxi1988> lemonhall_:附近的人，要ubuntu对待系统啊！
<MaskRay> soiamso: 应该会慢些
<banxi1988> 我想要联系的人，都用xp。
<blueghost> owcall :< 对，然后 装 qtcreator
<wujie> 我才用linux的，
<ofan> owcall: qtcreator是ide
<owcall> 289M。。
<wujie> 对c++没基础
<owcall> 安装中
<owcall> 玩玩
<xwx> 玩什么？
<owcall> 写个木马。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不是lazy 那个也是不断 write ？
<xwx> google的服务器怎么这么慢
<blueghost> owcall :< 木马 用 qt4????
<owcall> 写个扫雷外挂试试。。。
<xwx> 主页点了登录半天出不来
<blueghost> ......
<owcall> 秒杀
<wujie> C++该怎么入手
<owcall> 有调试工具没
<soiamso> wujie: 不入手
<blueghost> ofan :< dbus 会不会被 截取的
<MaskRay> soiamso: Lazy 的是自己会控制 buffer 大小，非 Lazy 的是要用户控制的
<owcall> 能找CALL的
<ofan> blueghost: 截取啥
<owcall> 类似 OD 那样的
<banxi1988> py的跨平台gui默认的tk太难看了。。都拿不出手啊。。
<wujie> c++如何入门
<MaskRay> soiamso: 比如用 Lazy 的输出 replicate 1000000000 '.'
<blueghost> ofan :< dbus 程序间的调用
<ofan> blueghost: 啥意思? ipc?
<soiamso> MaskRay: buffer大小好像有个函数控制？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 它为分解为 8192 和一个 6xxx 的
<blueghost> ofan :< 例如 一个客户端调用 daemon 的一个 函数，被 另一个 daemon 截取这个调用 来处理他的函数。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 而非 Lazy8 的碰到这个就内存爆了
<blueghost> ofan :< 对 啊
<owcall> 你们是不是都放弃QQ啥的了
<banxi1988> wujie:Thinking in C++,The C programing ,C pointer
<xwx> owcall: 必须的
<owcall> 我觉得也是
<blueghost> owcall :< 你或者用 qt4 移植 eva 从 qt3 到 qt4
<ofan> blueghost: 没用过dbus,ipc的话直接开个本地socket
<owcall> 我俩屏幕。。 一边是XP 一边是 UBUNTU
<xwx> 虚拟机？？
<owcall> XP里虚拟的 UBUNTU 然后全屏
<blueghost> ofan :< 哦， dbus，不知道底层 是用什么的， 貌似也是 socket 吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也就是lazy那个不会写到 swap上了
<ofan> owcall: 我的qq
<owcall> 一个屏幕一个系统
<banxi1988> 我Vbox里一个xp里有QQ，前两天刚装上的。。
<robots> halou
<ofan> owcall: N久不用qq了
<owcall> 我也想放弃。。。
<lifeng> wujie: 21天学c++
<blueghost> ofan :< 不知道会否 被截取 之间的调用
<owcall> 但是里面 1000多好友呢。。 怎么说服他们用其他方式找我。。
<ofan> 甩卖6位qq.
<banxi1988> ofan：没有办法啊，联系人都用QQ。
<xwx> owcall: 虚拟机不好玩
<blueghost> ofan :< 如果 会的话， 可能 dbus 不大安全
<soiamso> lifeng: 学c++ 还不如学haskell 或 javascript
<lolicon> ofan: 我见过5位的。。
<owcall> 我用的 VM 7.1.3 速度很快的啊
<ofan> blueghost: 恩 对dbus不了解
<xwx> ofan: 联系我吧，，我用gtalk
<ofan> lolicon: 我也见过..
<banxi1988> ofan：可以到淘宝上甩卖的。呵呵。
<ofan> xwx: ?
<wujie> 哦，怎么学呢
<ofan> banxi1988: 有价无市
<blueghost> soiamso :< 个人喜好。 我喜欢 c++ 就是 儿子 和孩子 的关系
<xwx> ofan: 开玩笑
<blueghost> soiamso :< 而且喜欢 多重 继承，一个爸爸，一个妈妈
<banxi1988> ofan：什么叫有价无市啊？
<blueghost> soiamso :<
<xwx> blueghost: 儿子不就是孩子吗？？
<ofan> banxi1988: 没人买
<blueghost> xwx :< 错了
<yudun> blueghost, -_-我记得以前一个人说,c plus plus is for genius
<blueghost> 喜欢 父亲 和 儿子 的关系
<lolicon> xwx: 女儿。。
<blueghost> yudun :< 哦，没听说过
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 我老婆还没有呢
<banxi1988> ofan:6位的还是容易有人要的。。经常看见zhidao上有人求6位QQ。
<yudun> blueghost, 然后我试着用mfc写了个helloworld，就没有再打算学过那东西
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 李志、邵夷贝 - 路 (李志、邵夷贝)
<blueghost> yudun :< 编程， 我是 从 foxbase 过来的。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 希望是个女儿
<lolicon> 女儿好啊。。
<ofan> banxi1988: 有密保的,绑定身份证了..
<lolicon> 萝莉养成。。
<lemonhall_> lolicon: ...........................
<blueghost> yudun :< 学 foxbase 时， 想， 艾 编程可以 自己想干什么 就干什么。
<owcall> 唉。。 编程。。。
<yudun> blueghost, 额，我都没听过，我搜搜
<blueghost> yudun :< 所以 就 喜欢 编程了。 其实 说到底就是， 我什么也控制不了， 但是我可以让电脑按我的想法做。
<banxi1988> 我学Windows API几个月后，觉得太无语了，那些个参数啊！，后来因为时间关系，也没有人带，干果。
<owcall> 你让电脑给你做饭。。
<owcall> 给你搓澡
<blueghost> yudun :< 就是一个控制欲 很强， 但 没有控制 别人 的能力。 所以控制 电脑了
<blueghost> owcall :)
<owcall> 哈哈
<owcall> 结果还被电脑控制了
<yudun> blueghost, 所以现在编程变的傻瓜话对我们有益无害
<lemonhall_> ....................
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 你在忆苦思甜？
<yudun> 话说今天，真热闹啊
<owcall> 头一次用这万一
<owcall> 看着教程才进来的
<jiangyounan> 大家好 11.04beta1 可以升级到最终的正式版么？
<owcall> 原来你们都跟这藏着 可被我找到了。。
<owcall> 这个 QT 跟苹果那个 样子差不多
<xwx> 谁用gnome3了？
<xwx> 10.10到底能不能装gnome3
<NoIE> jiangyounan: 一定可以。
<tenzu> 神不在啊，nnd
<cfy> tenzu: 找神打仗?
<tenzu> cfy: 丫的也不通过我fetion好友申请，好几天了
<blueghost> yudun :< 是啊
<cfy> tenzu: ......
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :< 是啊
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :< 想当年， 在用 foxbase， 都在学 怎么用，学会计电算化， 我正业不学， 学编程
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :<
<owcall> 然后嘞？
<owcall> ;-)
<xwx> blueghost: 学会了没有？
<blueghost> owcall :< 然后就这样 啊。 编程 是自己喜爱的， 而不是 因为 用以 谋生 的。
<alvin_rxg> 然后就待业
<owcall> 那你怎么谋生呢
<ofan> blueghost: 现在还是自由职业?
<blueghost> owcall :< 因为 我本来 就不是 因为有用 而学。 如果是因为有用而学 学的就是 会计电算化 而不是 编程了
<blueghost> owcall :< 现在 靠编程
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :)
<zhenbeiju55> :)
<blueghost> xwx :) 本人比较 笨。 或者 太好奇了， 见一个，学一个。 不过现在 比较 不那么 折腾了。
<owcall> 我也是。。
<owcall> 见一个学一个
<tenzu> 我竟然还学过foxbase。。。
<sheshark> 见一个爱一个
<blueghost> owcall :) 以前 学 的很杂 的
<lemonhall_> ......................................
<owcall> 你不一定比我学的杂 哈哈
<blueghost> owcall :) 但学太多， 反倒 精通 的没几个
<sheshark> 我高中也学过一堂foxbase课
<lemonhall_> 我深切得感到我这辈子再这样下去将一事无成。。。。
<blueghost> owcall :)
<zhenbeiju55> 各位 晚安哦
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :) 你喜欢什么的
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :) 喜欢 编程 吗
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :) 来我的项目
<owcall> 你什么项目啊
<blueghost> 一个 基于 atomPub 发布协议 的 离线内容 管理器。
<soiamso> blueghost: 你现在有多少个队员？
<owcall> 奥
<lemonhall_> blueghost: .........................
<soiamso> blueghost: 新手都对gui有兴趣？可以介绍你项目正在找人搞gui
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我还是 atomPub 的 tester 吗？
<blueghost> owcall :) 在 本机中 对 远端内容进行管理。 抓取远端 的内容 保存 在本机中 进行 管理， 新增， 修改， 删除。 操作 只对 本地 进行管理， 只在需要 的时候 一批次 将 操作 更新 到服务器。
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 很快 要让 你 测试了
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 改了很多东西呢
<banxi1988> 又有一件恶心的事啦！打算用googlecode来管理项目的。但是googlecode感觉被gfw了啊！
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我在 sf.net 上的用户名是什么？
<ofan> 没有
<ofan> google code应该没啥事
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 等等
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 概念好像GIT啊
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 或者COUCH_ONE
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 不过现在的代码， 我改了很多 了。 测试 等我 上传 最新 的。
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :) 是吗， 我没这样想过
<banxi1988> :ofan 但是这个code.google.com/hosting/settings就一个被reset啊！
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 听你的描述，本地修改然后批量上传。。。。。就让我联想到GIT了。。。。。。。
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在主要改了什么？
<ofan> banxi1988: 被过滤了
<ofan> banxi1988: 还没到全面封锁的地步
<blueghost> owcall :) 这只是基本的功能。 也可以 以 atomPub 发布协议 开发新的服务， 在本地依据特定的服务器 做扩展 的客户端。
<MaskRay> ofan：为什么这个被封了？
<ofan> MaskRay: 有些 提供翻墙的东西
<blueghost> owcall :) 只要 服务 是基于 atomPub 协议的，都可以用我的 程序进行扩展。 现有 的基于 atom/atomPub 的 有 google 许多服务， bloger, google 日历, gmail 的列表(只读的),财经数据。
<blueghost> owcall :) 就是 一个可扩展的 客户端。
<blueghost> soiamso :) 改了 一些调用 接口。
<blueghost> soiamso :) 改了 一些调用 接口， 和本地数据的数据结构
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 因为改了很多，所以现在已有 的 和新的 不兼容
<blueghost> MaskRay :) 当前 改的 主要还是为了 能支持 google 的这些应用 的。 准备做一个 google 日历客户端
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 邵夷贝 - 大龄文艺女青年之歌（淡定版）
<blueghost> lemonhall_ :) 有兴趣吗
<lifeng> 发现今天早上已经有人中招了 #620870
<alvin_rxg> lifeng: jemand tot?
<MaskRay> blueghost: 求我的用户名。。
<lifeng> alvin_rxg: 这是啥？我说的是debian增加/run引起的bug
<alvin_rxg> nix
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 没搞懂你抱着什么样的想法开发这个东西的。。。所以谈不上有没有兴趣
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: hi , good night
<lemonhall_> Evanescence: Good night
<Evanescence> 在忙什么阿？
<qjy> wo de shu ru fa chu weng ti le,wo yong de shi fcitx.
<qjy> shui neng bang wo ma?
<qjy> you ren neng bang zhu wo ma?
<lemonhall_> qjy: 换IBUS。。然后重启。。。。
<qjy> wo yong fcitx.
<robots> 把gdm卸载了，怎么才能登录到gnome
<pocoyo> qjy: 为嘛不打汉字?
<qjy> lemonhall:gnome
<NoIE> qjy: 用 pkill fcitx 关掉
<NoIE> 再重启。
<robots> 不是startx的那个
<qjy> wo shi guo le ,mei yong .
<pocoyo> qjy: ubuntu?
<robots> 那个是root，
<qjy> pocoyo:yes.
<pityonline> 为啥 echo >(true) 会得到 /dev/fd/63？echo <(true) 会得到 /dev/fd/62?
<qjy> robots:not root
<pocoyo> qjy: ibus卸载了没有?
<lemonhall_> 我都懒得折腾输入法了
<qjy> pocoyo:fcitx.wo ba ibus shang le
<lemonhall_> 对了，谁在用11.04?????
<NoIE> lemonhall_: 我的上网本。
<lemonhall_> 现在，当下，谁正在11.04下？
<MaskRay> pityonline: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/process-sub.html?
<qjy> lemonhall:11.10
<qjy> lemonhall,wo kan bu dao ni de zhi.
<lemonhall_> NoIE: 看一下IBUS的版本号多少了。。。。我很期待新版本的IBUS的。。。有几个重要改进
<robots> qiy，我想用自己的账户登录，怎么搞？
<pityonline> MaskRay: 是的
<microcai> ?
<microcai> lemonhall_:  哦？
<robots> 11.04
<qjy> lemonhall,wo dou kan bu dao han zi.
<NoIE> lemonhall_: 没开机。
<lemonhall_> microcai: 内存载入。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall_:  ???
<qjy> sorry,wo kan bu dao han zi.
<microcai> lemonhall_:  什么内存载入？
<Evanescence> 怎么升级到11.04阿？
<MaskRay> pityonline: 我也刚才 twitter 上看到了。。
<microcai> qjy:  use cjktty .
<lemonhall_> microcai: 他不是SQLITE的么。。。。IBUS，把词库内存载入了
<MaskRay> pityonline: zsh 是共用的 % echo >(true) --> /proc/self/fd/12
<pityonline> MaskRay: 我也是在 twitter 上看到的，不知道为什么会这样？linux 的基本定义？
<robots> sudo update-manager -d ?
<qjy> lemonhall:wo kan bu de ni de weng zi .
<pityonline> MaskRay: 我对 zsh 还不了解
<MaskRay> pityonline: zsh 里只出现一个 >() 或 <()，是一样的
<Evanescence> robots: 有命令行的方法吗？
<qjy> microcai: cjktty ???
<pityonline> MaskRay: er
<microcai> qjy:  are you using X or console ?
<Evanescence> 11.04有没有Gnome3 阿？
<robots> 就换11.04的源，sudo update
<qjy> microcai:using x
<microcai> lemonhall_:  ibus ... 这么做相当的白痴啊
<microcai> qjy:  ...  away.
<robots> apt-get update
<robots> apt-get dist-upgrade
<microcai> lemonhall_:  除了增加内存的使用，没有任何好处。
<pityonline> ls /dev/fd/
<pityonline> 0  1  2  3
<pityonline> 但 /dev/fd/ 目录下没有62或63
<robots> 11.04米有gnome3
<microcai> lemonhall_:  linux 内核的缓存功能可是相当OK的。不需要他这种白痴类型的优化。
<robots> 或许他就是gnome的一个儿子
<lemonhall_> microcai: ........................
<lemonhall_> microcai: 用户词库。。。
<microcai> lemonhall_:  一样。
<Evanescence> robots: 多可惜阿，好想试试阿
<lemonhall_> microcai: 不知道你在说啥。。。。。。
<robots> 你可以试试fedora15
<lemonhall_> microcai: 反正听说是改进很明显
<qjy> lemonhall:microcai:can you help me?i have searched the internet for a long time for this question.
<robots> sudo apt-get install scim-pinyin
<Evanescence> robots: 恩
<qjy> if you type chinesss character ,it can't displayer correctly on my computer..
<MaskRay> microcai: 不知道你在说啥。。。。。。
<robots> 话说fedora15很ok
<lemonhall_> qjy: uninstal fcitx......install ibus...... BU ZHE TENG..............lao hu always say~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> robots: 感觉fedora 有流行起来的感觉
<qjy> robots:i don't like scim and ibus ,so i've uninstall them a few times ago.
<robots> 没用gdm怎么登录？
<robots> e.....
<lemonhall_> robots: F15是基于什么的？
<lemonhall_> roylez: 主发行版是GNOME3？
<robots> 当然
<lemonhall_> robots: 好折腾不。。。换F算了。。。。
<robots> 很好用
<robots> 主发行版是GNOME3
<lemonhall_> robots: 有时间去折腾11.04的GNOME3 PPA，不如直接下一个
<lemonhall_> robots: 有DVD的么？
<qjy> lemonhall:but i want to use ibus.even when i have ibus installed on my computer,it doesn't work correctly,so i unstalled it.
<robots> 去官网看看
<lemonhall_> robots: 算了，应该问。。。源仓库是那里。。比如163有么
<robots> 不试怎么知道:-)
<lemonhall_> robots: 讨厌。。。估计F没有WUBI安装这种方式
<robots> 这......没
<robots> 我是直接用unetbootin引导live-iso
<lemonhall_> robots: 好吧，可以用U盘装对吧？
<lemonhall_> robots: 把笔记本装成F好了。。。。。台式机折腾起来成本太高了
<robots> U盘？可以
<robots> 不过unetbootin更方便
<robots> 直接选择磁盘驱动器就ok了
<lemonhall_> robots: 15？
<lemonhall_> robots: 官网上还是14啊
<robots> 是
<robots> Fedora-15-Alpha-i686-Live-Desktop.iso
<robots> 嘿嘿
<lemonhall_> robots: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall_> robots: 大概几月份正式发行？
<robots> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/15
<lemonhall_> robots: 6月了。。。。。
<lemonhall_> robots: 继续我的10.10.。。。。
<robots> 11.04，我滴
<lemonhall_> robots: 不想折腾ARCH。。。又不想做小白鼠。。。只好等了。。。。
<robots> Linux mm-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 5 19:29:52 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<robots> 还算稳定
<blueghost> 终于连上 了
<robots> 没有gdm怎么登录？
<blueghost> 不知道为什么这两天 我 dsl 总掉线
<blueghost> happyaron :)  对了， 如果两个版本互相不兼容，新的版本 是否 该将 最前面的版本号 + 1
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我掉线 了
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 我懂得
<happyaron> blueghost: 不明白你的意思。
<blueghost> happyaron :)  对了， 如果两个版本互相不兼容，新的版本 是否 该将 最前面的版本号 + 1
<lemonhall_> robots: 11.04什么时候算正式发布？
<robots> 你懂得
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 快 了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)  :)  对了， 如果两个版本互相不兼容，新的版本 是否 该将 最前面的版本号 + 1
<lemonhall_> robots: 我觉得这次我算是被UBUNTU绑架了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: `?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 对于版本 号， 我总 搞 不好
<robots> 5.24
<robots> 你可以先搞个liveusb试试
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的项目 改了很多， 和救的 在 api 和 数据结构 都不同， 俩 版本 之间 基本 不能 兼容。 这个版本怎么算
<robots> 没有gdm，该怎么登录
<robots> ？
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 主版本号最好直接升一下
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 算是大的改动
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在 版本是 1.0.1， 应该是 1.0.2 还是 1.1.0 还是最高位
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 有些项目喜欢直接搞成单双号，但是估计你也不会再去维护旧版本
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在 版本是 1.0.1， 应该是 1.0.2 还是 1.1.0 还是最高位 2.0.1
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 所以就直接升主版本号吧
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
 * OT_iux 把 lemonhall 升级到 lemonhall_ 
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我 对版本号 有点 不懂
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 我只能说你版本号升得真快。。。。开源的项目不都是喜欢0.2.0么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .....
<lemonhall_> OT_iux: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我是 傻子好吗
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我是 傻子好吗
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我 一开始 就 1.0.1 了
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> lolz
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我想 改回 0.0.1行的吗
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 我看着node.js的版本号就在那里跳啊跳。。。才跳到0.4.5
<blueghost> lemonhall_:)
<robots> http://fedoraproject.org/zh_CN/get-prerelease
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我都说了， 我是 傻瓜， 弄成这样， 我自己 都 恶心
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 但不知道该不该 改回 0.0.1
<lemonhall_> blueghost: node.js 的API一旦有大变化，直接就跳一个0.1
<qjy_> lemonhall:bu neng shu ru han zi ,shi bu shi local you weng ti ?
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 哦。 但我 改 回 正常 的 最高版本 从 0 开始 可以吗
<lemonhall_> qjy_: wo zhen de shi ai mo neng zhu a
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 但 历史就乱了
<qjy_> lemonhall:why?
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 一开始 就错了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 但 改回去 就变成 1.0.1 -> 0.0.1->0.1.0
<qjy_> lemonhall:wo xian zai yong xchat ,ke yi kan zhong weng le
<lemonhall_> qjy_: problem with input method is so complex
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 则样 会 怎么办啊
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 别问我，谁让你这么自信。。。上来就是1.0
<qjy_> oh,but it't just works ok a few days ago.
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我一开始 就理解错 了。 将 最高版本 的起始 从1 开始了
<edison0354> lemonhall_: 老师攻略战咋样了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我这样 的 情况 怎么办 啊
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 昨晚看上的那个，没给我回信。。。我等啊等。。。。真是郁闷啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
<edison0354> lemonhall_: ………………………………
<lemonhall_> alvin_rxg: +1
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 一开始 就犯傻， 该是 一步错， 步步错？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不明白 你的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是该 三位 吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 其实你想怎么样就怎么样，没人强迫你
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 你是真傻还是假傻，一般来说，open source的项目喜欢这样命名，0.1.0~~~0.1.1代表的是BUG FIXED
<soiamso> blueghost: 四位不错
<yinyin> 11.04几号出啊
<soiamso> lemonhall_: 功能提升进一位吧？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 但是 我觉得 还是 随 现有 一般 做法好点
<lemonhall_> soiamso: 恩。。。
<lemonhall_> soiamso: 功能提升，或者API变了。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果 只是 改进， 但 俩版本 不相容 呢。
<soiamso> blueghost: 0.1.0 -》 0.2.0
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不过 也 可以说 变化 大了， 现版本 还是主要 针对 特殊服务做的修改
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 单数双数，或者直接把老的降级为一个封存版本，比如双数是稳定版。。。。单数是开发版。。。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 其实真的是随你高兴的。。。虽然有约定俗成
<blueghost> soiamso:) 但我之前 就是 1.0.1了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 但 我想 约定俗成 的那个
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 你个搅局的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是否 该 知错就改， 还是 将错就错
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我怎么搅局了。 我痛苦 啊
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 痛苦个毛。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 大不了把项目删了，重新建一次仓库就好了呗
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我想 改回 0.0.1 这样子 的。 但是改了， 回头看 历史就乱了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 但我已经 发布了啊。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 我去睡觉了。。。。
<lemonhall_> blueghost:  竟然为版本号痛苦。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall_:)
<blueghost> lemonhall_:)
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 等
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 我想改我的项目 名字 为 Snuggle->依偎
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 从 两个 猫 抱着 睡觉 而来
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) Snuggle Cat
<lemonhall_> ................................................
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 还说我文艺。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 对了 要改名字 怎么办 呢
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 版本号 又怎么算
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 重新 算还是， 跟 以前 的版本 好
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 项目主页 还 将这个故事 写出来。 怎么样
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 怎么 当时 只买了一个 公猫， 怎么跑了。 宠物那女 的怎么 让我 再 买另一个一起长大的母猫猫 来引 前一个公猫
<lemonhall_> blueghost: ...............
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 快去给你娃找个后妈吧
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 变成 两个猫一起了， 然后平时 俩猫 都 抱着睡， 温馨。 因此 想 起 那女的， 当初如何 怜惜 丢了公猫， 且 自作多情 硬塞了 母猫 的情形， 从而觉得 猫是一对， 人也应该一对
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 将这段 故事 作为 项目 的名字。
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 这个 故事如何
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 然后 画一个画， 两个 猫 抱着 睡觉 作为 网页 插图。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 睡了睡了。。。你浪漫起来也很恐怖
<blueghost> lemonhall_:)
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 好吧 洗洗睡
<wcheng> 有没有好玩点的聊天室呢
<owcall> 。。。
 * microcai 明天要去结业鉴定了
<owcall> 两个猫抱着睡。。
<FrankLv> /etc/services 这个文件 注释掉比如ftp啥的会这么样？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 再去看看 版本号 的解释
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 1．项目初版本时 , 版本号可以为 0.1 或 0.1.0, 也可以为 1.0 或 1.0.0, 如果你为人很低调 , 我想你会选择那个主版本号为 0 的方式 ;
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似 我太不低调 了
<blueghost> 谁帮帮我 啊
<blueghost> 项目 改名字了， 以前 版本是否也要改名字
<blueghost> 谁给我个提议 啊
<blueghost> 郁闷着呢
 * NoIE 最不擅长起名字的飘过。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你比 chromium 低调
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 现在我纠结 的是， 一般 一个项目 想 改另一个 名字，一般做法是怎么样的。 是否 公告 他 的前一名字及版本。 版本号 怎么算， 是 跟着 旧 的版本号 再往下 算，还是 重新算
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 随便啦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: libreoffice 不就继续了嘛，你也可以从0开始
<NoIE> blueghost: 那个叫做Vuze的，以前叫做Azureus。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， google 也没找到 相关 的， 可能 我的比较 爱折腾哦
<NoIE> blueghost: 一般的网站，都使用Azureus Vuze 这个名字。
<blueghost> NoIE:) alvin_rxg 哦， 也有 爱 折腾 的
<NoIE> 或者写明Vuze（原名Azureus）
<blueghost> NoIE:) 那他的 版本是从新 算 还是， 往后 算
<NoIE> blueghost: 没注意。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 那他的 版本是从新 算 还是， 往后 随之前 的 往后
<blueghost> NoIE:) 哦。
<NoIE> 我觉得，版本号又没有限制，还是用旧的数字比较好。
<blueghost> 还有， 最初 我太不低调了。 其实 我太不当一回事了， 把 初始 版本 变成 1.0.1 了。 那 我想 变回低调 变成 从 0.0.1， 可以的吗
<blueghost> 我知道 我罗嗦， 但 现在 我变的 在意 了
<blueghost> 我还能 变 回 0.0.1 这样开始吗
<blueghost> 是不是 我比较傻
<knownbad> 龟毛
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么了
<knownbad> 没什么
<knownbad> 德国香肠不在
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 我要 把 版本 调 到 比现在的小， 可以的吗。 现在 是 1.0.1， 想改为 0.0.1
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我在纠结 这个。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 可能 我太 折腾 了， 没人 理我
 * knownbad 也不里
<blueghost> .....
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 想降版本號？
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 重新發布次項目改個名字就是了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae_:) 是的， 当初 定版本号 太随便了， 改成 1.0.1， 我想改回 低调点 的 0.0.1
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 改吧。
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 你現在有讓人家給你打包什麽的嗎？
<blueghost> hymnusalae_:) 碰巧 我也要 改名字， 但是版本号 也 重新 定了？
<blueghost> hymnusalae_:) 我自己打包的啊
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 重新定就是了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae_:) 但 反应不出 历史了。 是否 给个说明， 提示 前一个 的名字 和 版本。 这样 好吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我菜都快烧完了，你还在纠结啊？！
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 你还要历史？那就0.1.0吧……
<hymnusalae_> alvin_rxg, 这大半夜的烧什么菜。
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae_: 消夜
<blueghost> hymnusalae_:) 现在 的是 atomPM 1.0.1 改名字 变 SnuggleCat 0.0.1， 并且 SnuggleCat 0.0.1 是 原来 的 下一个版本，
<blueghost> 很乱吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 版本号可以从0开始，也可以接着 atompm 的
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 就 0.0.1 吧你就。
<hymnusalae_> blueghost, 要我我就这么做。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不管如何，你是这个项目的老大，这事由你自己决定的
<blueghost> 就是 如果不改名， 应该 是 atomPM 1.1.0 是更新 后的， 改名 后的 SnuggleCat 0.0.1 对应 的是 atomPM 1.1.0
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 改名 我也希望 跟原来 的版本号， 但是 就得 snuggleCat 1.1.0 了
<alvin_rxg> 你丫就一个袁绍的性格
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我纠结 的是我对我自己的版本号 太 恶心了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 也可以的
<alvin_rxg> 恶心嘛？数字而已
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但我版本不想 第一个 是1，而是 0
<blueghost> :) 优柔寡断了 是吗
<blueghost> 想 跟 改名前 的 版本号 就得为 snuggleCat 1.1.0， 但 我又不想 主版本号 从1开始， 那我变 SnuggleCat 0.1.0 了
<tone>  --
<blueghost> 不纠结了， 就 SnuggleCat 0.1.0， 给个说明 前一版本 是atomPM 1.0.1
<blueghost> 艾， 我要教育孩子， 什么事情 都不能马虎。 必须要思钱故后， 别像老爸这样， 错了再改，一塌糊涂
<blueghost> gmail 出问题了， 列表打的开，看不到内容
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 惨了，我忘了 怎么设置域名了
<blueghost> 天哪
<blueghost> 我寄放域名错误
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 域名未生效， 不能寄放 的
<blueghost> 可不可以 多个域名 指向 同一个地方 的
<leyle> 可以
<blueghost> leyle:) 为什么 我的 域名 寄放不了
<leyle> blueghost: god knows
<blueghost> leyle:) snugglecatblog.tk 是这样子吗
<blueghost> leyle:) daemon 我设置了， 但未生效， 设了 ns。
<blueghost> leyle:) 然后在空间 设置 了这个域名
<leyle> 你 A 或者
<blueghost> leyle:) 但提示设置域名错误
<blueghost> ns
<leyle> a 或者 c记录要指向那个空间
<blueghost> leyle:) 我 以前设置过的。
<blueghost> leyle:) 我的是 ns， 没有 a 或 c 的
<leyle> blueghost: 阿？啥子域名，会没有a或者c
<blueghost> leyle:) 有 ns
<leyle> 你估计ns 服务器不稳定或者不运行？
<blueghost> leyle:) 设置 了， 但总体是 增加域名发生错误！请联系技术支援！
<leyle> snugglecatblog.tk  这个是你申请的域名？
<blueghost> leyle:) 未生效
<blueghost> leyle:) 8小时呢
<blueghost> leyle:) 貌似 原来设置的那个，不用等到 域名生效才可以的
<blueghost> leyle:) 不知道 你有没有误会我的问题。 域名 已经注册， 尚未 生效。 出现错误的是在 我空间中寄放这个域名时 出现 的错误
<leyle> blueghost: 空间不支持tk域名？
<blueghost> leyle:) 貌似 以前 设置的时候不需要 等 域名 生效 才 起作用 的
<leyle> byethost 的空间？
<blueghost> leyle:) 我以前 的就是 tk
<leyle> blueghost: 那不知道了，
<blueghost> leyle:) 以前 没问题 的。 只是 申请 了一个新的 域名， 等证实正常了，就删除原来的。 就是改名 了
<leyle> blueghost: 你不要修改ns，使用默认的ns服务器，就可以添加a记录了
<blueghost> leyle:) 我忘了 当时怎么做了
<blueghost> leyle:) 我没 改 ns 啊
<blueghost> leyle:) 那空间 改不了 的 ns 的
<leyle> 域名上改阿
<blueghost> leyle:) 没见有什么 a记录
<leyle> 在域名上设置a记录，记录空间的ip地址
<leyle> 仔细看看
<blueghost> leyle:) 域名上 填 了 ns。 域名只有填 ns 没有 a记录 的
<blueghost> leyle:) 域名上 填 了 ns。 tk 域名只有填 ns 没有 a记录 的
<blueghost> leyle:) 域名方面，该做都做了。 还没生效， 要等8小时后
<blueghost> leyle:) 是不是 要域名生效了，才能 改
<leyle> 估计是
<blueghost> leyle:) 该死，我随便 增加一个molecule1.com 反倒增加 进去了
<blueghost> leyle:) 没那个域名 的
<blueghost> leyle:) 他奶奶 的， snugglecatblog.tk 不行， molecule1.com 可以
<blueghost> leyle:) 不支持 .tk 了????
<blueghost> leyle:) 但为什么我以前又寄存了
<leyle> blueghost: …………
<blueghost> 他奶奶的奶奶的
<blueghost> leyle:) 为什么当时又可以
<blueghost> leyle:) 对 .tk 域名有愁????
<blueghost> leyle:) 随便改什么名字.tk 的不行， .com可以
<blueghost> leyle:) 他老爷
<leyle> blueghost: http://leyle.tk/  看这个
<leyle> 刚我注册的
<blueghost> 我操 他 freehostia
<leyle> freehost
<blueghost> leyle:) 那么快就生效了????
<blueghost> freehostia
<leyle> blueghost: 立刻生效阿
<blueghost> leyle:) ...
<blueghost> leyle:) 怎么我被提示 要等 8 小时
<alvin_rxg> tk 域名免费的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我申请 的那个是免费的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> leyle:) 哦，我知道了
<leyle> blueghost: 你知道啥子了？  我又注册了一个 http://qucaob.tk/
<leyle> 转发是立刻生效
<blueghost> leyle:) 可能 freehostia 改了。 他现在 可能靠卖域名赚钱了。 凡是 看到 免费 的 就 拒绝
<blueghost> leyle:) 我的是 通过 dns 的。 他提示要等
<blueghost> leyle:) 凡是 tk 的就拒绝
<leyle> blueghost: 看这个 http://i.imgur.com/QQXM0.png
<blueghost> leyle:) 怎么我和你的不一样。
<blueghost> leyle:) 你的是收费的吧
<leyle> blu
<leyle> blueghost: 免费的
<leyle> blueghost: 我的域名，修改域名
<blueghost> leyle:) 怎么和你的设置不一样的啊
<leyle> 截图看一下
<blueghost> leyle:) 知道了
<blueghost> leyle:) 我用的是 use custom DNS Service
<blueghost> leyle:) 填 空间 的name service的
<leyle> 哦，自定义的dns服务器说
<blueghost> leyle:) 现在 问题是空间寄存域名时，拒绝 .tk 域名 的寄存。 .com 的可以。 一输入那域名 就要你请求 技术支持
<leyle> blueghost: 果断换空间，付费才王道
<blueghost> leyle:) 太痛苦了。 我的博客 只能用回 原来 的域名了
<leyle> 哦，看一下
<blueghost> leyle:) 但我的 项目名改了， 也想顺便该 项目的博客
<blueghost> http://www.atompmblog.tk/
<leyle> blueghost: 你啥子项目？
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 推荐 自己的项目也很累人
<blueghost> leyle:) 项目主页 是 atompubmanager.tk
<leyle> blueghost: 上面那个广告是自动的？
<leyle> blueghost: 哦，你这个离线发布器，我用过
<blueghost> <blueghost> owcall :) 在 本机中 对 远端内容进行管理。 抓取远端 的内容 保存 在本机中 进行 管理， 新增， 修改， 删除。 操作 只对 本地 进行管理， 只在需要 的时候 一批次 将 操作 更新 到服务器。
<blueghost> <blueghost> owcall :) 这只是基本的功能。 也可以 以 atomPub 发布协议 开发新的服务， 在本地依据特定的服务器 做扩展 的客户端。
<blueghost> <blueghost> owcall :) 只要 服务 是基于 atomPub 协议的，都可以用我的 程序进行扩展。 现有 的基于 atom/atomPub 的 有 google 许多服务， bloger, google 日历, gmail 的列表(只读的),财经数据。
<blueghost> <blueghost> owcall :) 就是 一个可扩展的 客户端。
<blueghost> leyle:) 用过?????
<blueghost> leyle:) 哪些广告
<leyle> blueghost: 恩，搞了半天，最后文字处理成功，
<leyle> blueghost: 上漫的 tk it！ tk域名的广告
<blueghost> leyle:) .... 文字处理 成功???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 花点钱，打广告
<blueghost> leyle:) 那是我加 的啊
<leyle> blueghost: 抓回来了我博客上的标题和内容
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还没最终 成熟 呢。 等成熟点再想推广。
<leyle> blueghost: 你添加那个广告？搞啥子？回馈tk？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 可能这次更新 就会 想这方面了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> leyle:) 是啊
<blueghost> leyle:) 哦， 你确定是用的这个???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的项目主页也要改，改两只猫抱着睡觉的
<leyle> blueghost: 是阿，编译还整了半天，你博客上的和你后面传给我的不一样，容易死掉
<blueghost> leyle:) 哦
<blueghost> leyle:) 抓取内容 死的???
<alvin_rxg> o
<leyle> blueghost: 是阿，暗淡了，等了一会儿才恢复
<blueghost> leyle:) 你的是什么博客, wordpress 吗
<blueghost> leyle:) 现在还在用吗
<leyle> blueghost: 没了，当天下午用了，后面就删了，
<leyle> wordpress
<blueghost> leyle:) 你用什么 系统的，linux 还是 windows
<leyle> blueghost: linux
<blueghost> leyle:) ubuntu ???
<leyle> 恩
<blueghost> ubuntu 有 deb 的
<blueghost> 你再试试看，我给你源
<leyle> blueghost: 明后天再说吧，马上就要睡觉了
<blueghost> leyle:) 可以吗? 再试试
<blueghost> leyle:) 好吧
<blueghost> leyle:) 难得有人用用， 我很想知道在别人的机器 有什么 错误
<blueghost> leyle:) 等等
<leyle> blueghost: 明天或者后天，我上线的时候，你发给我
<blueghost> leyle:) 先给你吧，很快的
<blueghost> https://launchpad.net/~atompubmanager/+archive/ppa
<blueghost> 就这个
<blueghost> leyle:) 帮我测试一下。
<blueghost> leyle:) 谢了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 遇到我用户了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> leyle 用了我的
<blueghost> 但好像 容易死
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾， 刚知道， 他就走了。 没来得及问 是怎么死的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你有博客吗？你也测试一下
<alvin_rxg> 没
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是缺少 测试的。 只在我的机器上测试过
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 帮我测试下啦。 注册个 wordpress 就好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你 不用 ubuntu 了吗
<blueghost> 居然忘了自己的密码
<alvin_rxg> 你找别人测试吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 你的项目做什么用的？
<knownbad> 卖屁股
<qinglingquan> ...
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 发布博客的
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你想 试下吗
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我没明白你的项目用来发布blog的区别是什么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 惨了， 不单我的 项目版本要改， 底层库也要改
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 就是 离线 管理 网站内容，基于 atomPub 发布协议的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 抓取网络内容，在本地修改，删除， 新增。 然后在 需要的时候将这写操作 发布到 服务器
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你有博客吗， 什么博客
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我是在本机的，记录自己的一些东西。：）
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 哦。 wordpress 可以用我的东西
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 用的wordpress
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 哦， 但是你是在本机中???
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) ubuntu 吗
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 帮我测试一下
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 是不是就是一个发布用的东西？
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我是在
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 对， 可以 修改 删除 和发布
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 也可以 对 特定的服务进行扩展
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我是在windows下建立的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 例如 google 日历
<blueghost> ..............
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) windows 麻烦
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 如果 在 ubuntu 就好了， 很快的， 我 打了包了 在 ppa
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我找了一个套件php,mysql等都一次就可以了，单独安的wordpress.
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 哦
<blueghost> 等等
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 如果是单发布功能的话我用不上
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 可以删除修改
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 你现在项目做的已经稳定了吗？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 不是正测试吗， 刚才有个人也在用， 他说会总死。 它是编译的。
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 如果需要编译的话windows下是有点麻烦
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 是啊， 我在看ppa的源，有点问题， happyron 又不在
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 原来 装的没问题， 10.04 下打的包
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 项目编译需要什么依赖？我windows下安了cygwin.
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) windows 有 bin 的
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 有编译好的？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 有一部分编译好的，底层库没有
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) windows 下很麻烦的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 等下，我看看
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 那还是不行，太麻烦。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 等会， 我都忘了 怎么打包了
<qinglingquan> blueghost: ：）
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 应该可以
<blueghost> https://sourceforge.net/projects/diaryblog/files/atomPubManager/
<blueghost> 这个 着 win_bin 这个
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 惨， 我这里 反倒 测试不了 旧版本了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么弄一个 测试环境
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 隔开 当前 环境 的。 貌似 是 chroot 是吗
<qinglingquan> blueghost: windows下怎么用？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 找到一个 atomPM_daemon，启动他
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 然后找到 atomPM_manager 启动他
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 然后就ok啦？
<blueghost> 是的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你先要在 wordpress 下设置 支持 atomPub 发布
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 哦，明天把结果告诉你，现在用的linux,懒得切换了。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 惨， 我的也总死
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 好的
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 哦，对wordpress有什么版本要求不？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 1 设置 atomPub 发布就行。2 你的php运行在什么方式 cgi? module?
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 如果是 cgi 的没办法。 不是我的问题，如果是php运行在 aphace cgi 模式 的话，不支持 http 认证
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 应该是cgi
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 哎，不知道为什么php有这样奇怪的地方
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 明天试试有什么问题再说吧
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 要改这个错误，必须得 要 php 改了
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 如果是 cgi 的话，应该通不过 认证 的
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 呵呵，我不懂php只是拿来就用
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你 试试吧
<qinglingquan> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> qinglingquan:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好麻烦啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还真的总死啊
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 还是 等等 吧。 等我新的版本 出来后
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 确实 有问题。 不知道 是否 qt 换 版本的问题
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 当时 没这么奇怪 的问题的
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 哦，没问题，出了稳定的后告诉我一声就行，那刚下的就没必用留了。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 好的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 不过我还是担心 你的 身份认证 可能通不过
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 呵呵，没关系的，看试后的情况了。
<blueghost> 谁会 git 的。我想 暂时忽略 刚修改的 内容
<blueghost> qinglingquan:)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买了个dvb-t analog radio混合电视卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还带av in的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: analog 不就 av ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 带av in
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是说可以连ps3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当个普通电视用
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你知道有多少台么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太悲剧了
<alvin_rxg> 10个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 模拟有8个台
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 加上数字的13个，有一个重复的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们能看到20个台
<alvin_rxg> 12个够多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 数字的没有pro7
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 模拟的有
<alvin_rxg> 能看就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是，20个台够了
<blueghost> git 真好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有kabel 1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有sat1
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 都看什么呢。 德国的还是国内 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有superrtl
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<alvin_rxg> 那有啥新的台？
<hechu> 各位好，请问有用二代I5的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我考虑上dvb-s
<hechu> 我在二代I5上安装了 natty，好像因为显卡驱动的问题崩溃了好几次。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看来我要快点 上新版本了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦
<hechu> blueghost, 你做什么软件啊？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> hechu:) 一个 离线 的 内容管理，将服务器的内容抓取到本地进行管理的
<hechu> blueghost, 用HTTP协议抓网页那种？类似爬虫？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我现在在用RCS
<blueghost> hechu:) 然后 在本地增加， 修改，删除，修改属性。 然后一次 发布
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么 rcs
<gebjgd> blueghost, google
<blueghost> hechu:) 抓取网站内容的，然后发布的。基于 atomPub 发布协议
<hechu> blueghost, 抓取多服务器的么？要做分词么？
<blueghost> hechu:) 不用。 就是 通过 atomPub 协议 从 网站 抓取内容
<blueghost> hechu:) 类似 rss， 但是可以发布 的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你说的，不能简单说下吗
<hechu> blueghost, 哦。我正在搜索相关内容。你说的这个协议，是版权相关的，还是技术上所谓的通讯交互协议？
<blueghost> hechu:) 通讯 的数据格式。
<hechu> blueghost, 哦。我找到一些文档了，正在阅读。
<blueghost> hechu:) atom 类似 rss ， atomPub 是在此之上 发布的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) RCS -- 雷達截面積???
<blueghost> gebjgd:) RCS远程客户端架构？？
<blueghost> hechu:) 哦
<hechu> blueghost,   ;-)
<blueghost> hechu:)
<blueghost> hechu:) 怎么
<hechu> blueghost, 没事。只是一个回应。
<blueghost> hechu:)
<blueghost> hechu:) 对 atomPub 有兴趣??
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 对了，知道怎么 弄 另一个环境，和当前 环境 隔开 的。 我记得好像 是chroot。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 但 不知道具体怎么做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的2006年的本子屏幕黑了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 但我需要 系统 的。 用于 测试 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 升级完重启就黑了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 知道 吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 例如 我 的两个版本， 俩版本不相容， 但一些 人用了 旧发现错误，我怎么在一个干净 的环境下 测试， 以在新版本下修改 呢。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 删了呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上了btrfs了么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 删了 什么
<hechu> blueghost, 呵呵，我是对抓取数据的爬虫有兴趣。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我也要 维护新的啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚
<blueghost> hechu:) 我 的不是那个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 38内核支持
<hechu> blueghost, 我明白。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在用 lts
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能随时的snapshot
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你知道有什么好的方法吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 虚拟机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦。 chroot 可以吗。
<knownbad> btrfs?
<gebjgd> blueghost, 可以
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ./configure --prefix=$HOME/test_1;    ./configure --prefix=$HOME/test_2
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但 我有离线数据 啊。 编译 没问题。 库 的 会被 覆盖呢。 离线数据 俩版本 格式又变了
<alvin_rxg> --prefix 怎么会覆盖库？？？？？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我只需要临时 还一下， chroot 和虚拟机 那个更好。 就是说 暂时 测试完 了 ，又要回到 干净的状态。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 没用过 ./configure 这种方式了。 库不覆盖， 但 离线数据呢。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 离线数据 我的 设计 改不了不同目录 的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost:  代码是你的，临时改个路径么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我是希望 避免 暂时 测试 是要重装系统 系统， 太麻烦了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 也行。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别告诉我你在代码里都直接写路径，而不是用一个 const 变量
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哎， 刚才我就是 这么干的， 不是修改 代码的路径， 是临时搬 数据 到另一个 目录
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但 还是嫌麻烦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我用的是 #define 的， 虽不是 c++ 推荐的办法， 但我习惯了
<alvin_rxg> #define 也行啊，就改一个 define 的值就ok了呀
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我该的是数据文件夹 的名字，没改 源码。 可以不用编译一次
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过还是嫌麻烦。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是想 有个 临时 的环境。 临时测试一下。而不用 动 生产环境 的任何东西
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你临时一下咯……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在想 用 chroot 好还是虚拟机好
<blueghost> 我不大知道 chroot 是怎么样的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> 艾，其实 弄一个 用户
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/12675.html
<blueghost> 但还是有问题，如果我想测试 不同 环境呢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) chroot 是否可以 装另一个 linux 发行版 的。 我记得 知道 chroot 这个东西是因为当时 想 编译 32 位的程序， 网上说用 chroot 重建一个 32 位的系统。 我想应该可以的吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 应该可以
<gebjgd> blueghost, 对于你的情况还是qemu虚拟机更好
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦。 我自己去想想 用虚拟机还是 chroot
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 谢了，我去找找资料，自己衡量一下
<blueghost> gebjgd:) qemu对 cpu 有要求 的吗， 我的cpu不支持硬件虚拟的
<knownbad> btsfs 还好但不觉的特别快
<knownbad> 这只是在笔记本上。
<knownbad> 到头来可能改用ssd drive.
<gebjgd> knownbad, btrfs是为了安全
<knownbad> 知道但只是安全而已不值得推广。  就像lts一样。
<knownbad> 特殊用途而已。
<knownbad> 我在测试用着。
<alvin_rxg> Was haben ein Fuchs und eine Hebamme gemeinsam? Beide sitzen vorm Loch und warten auf Ihre Beute!
<knownbad> 刚装时不知 o flag not Implemented.  结果 fsck 就 loop 了。
<alvin_rxg> 可以直接将 ext4 转换为 btrfs 么？
<knownbad> 记得可以。
<alvin_rxg> good, 等 lts 到 38 了试试
<knownbad> 转 meta file.
<knownbad> 我的是 dm-crypt + btsfs 所以可能是慢的原因。
<blueghost> http://roll.sohu.com/20110408/n305475922.shtml
<knownbad> 国内好似在疯ipad?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 如果 国内 也可以 讨论 政府开支 就好了
<knownbad> 老婆说的市价几乎双倍了。
<knownbad> blueghost: 你需要人去监狱看你吗？
<knownbad> 现在可能人道点， 之进疯人院。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 只。
<knownbad> qq 上了 android 没？
<alvin_rxg> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/5404657/480/2011.04.08/5.jpg?v0
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是早有了？ webqq 打包的
<knownbad> 哦没用过。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ipad 优先欧美么，国内货源很少，就有人开炒了
<alvin_rxg> http://i.min.us/imFAG0.jpg
<knownbad> 还是买个 adroidpad 给岳母算了。
<knownbad> 还得弄个vps给老婆家里爬墙。
<knownbad> 现时似乎只有 buyvm 有便宜又有 vpn 支持。
<alvin_rxg> =.=  有免费的么？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 邵夷贝 - 独立音乐新纪元demo
<knownbad> 你又不需爬墙
<knownbad> 128MB ($15/year) 不贵啊。
<alvin_rxg> 我要爬里边去
<alvin_rxg> $15 ?
<knownbad> 一年
<alvin_rxg> great
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国人怎么看 政府可能要关门的
<knownbad> 爬回去不是用国内的 vps 好些？
<knownbad> 又爱又恨。
<knownbad> 爱的是砍预算，恨的是政府机构关门了。
<alvin_rxg> 没人给服务了
<knownbad> 因为不砍预算就得加税。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 比如老婆的移民申请就会受到影响。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，缺钱做绿卡
<knownbad> 不是，是没人。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 之前，政府还发过借条当薪水的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我想要个 lüfter，ebay 25€……国内25￥……
<blueghost> 美国的公务员 真惨， 还要 借条当 薪水
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干吗用？
<knownbad> 美国法律规定不能白干，所以得发点东西。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我2006年的本子黑了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给我的机器换上
<blueghost> knownbad:) 会补发 的吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屏幕挂了，郁闷了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 随便找个别的系统也开不起来？
<knownbad> 事后补发了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屏幕挂了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，是郁闷事……
<blueghost> :) 还是中国的公务员 过的舒坦
<knownbad> 美国公务员的退休金很不错的。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 国内是因为有配房？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 邵夷贝 - 大龄文艺女青年之歌（淡定版）
<blueghost> 另一个感兴趣的是 中国人怎么看这件事的。 暂时没看到有什么 评论。会不会也是 幸灾乐祸 的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 差不多吧，虽然工资不高，但福利特别好
<knownbad> 岳母的房子听说一个月30还是50.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 会拍 领导 马屁 的，还可能升官
<knownbad> 看人吧，我老婆的个性就不行。
<blueghost> 美国每年都讨论政府开支 的吗
<blueghost> 还是 怎么的
<blueghost> 美国每年都讨论政府开支预算 的吗
<blueghost> 是每年 吗
<knownbad> 有，大部分人都听烦了。
<blueghost> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad, blueghost alvin_rxg  led好还是lcd好？
<knownbad> 基本上政客没解决的意愿。
<alvin_rxg> led
<knownbad> led 省电。
<knownbad> 了亮些。
<knownbad> 也。
<knownbad> 那也只是 backlite.
<blueghost> 政府 卖地 的吗？ 没有 土地出让金 的吗？ 中国地方政府 不也是财政困难吗， 中国地方政府能通过卖地 得到 财政收入。 美国怎么不学中国啊， 搞到 要关门 的境地
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这不废话，美国土地私有
<knownbad> 要是有 keyboard backlite 的更好。  公司的就有。  晚上用时还蛮好的。
<blueghost> 我 没用过 led ，比较 不了， 但看报道说， led 好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 是不是厂家自吹自擂 就不知道了
<knownbad> 美国政府也有外包的，有些服务像监狱也外包了。。。
<blueghost> .....
<knownbad> gebjgd: 以前 thinkpad 有 thinklight， 现在比较流行 kb backlite.
<blueghost> 如果说 降低 财政支出， 从而 减少 税收， 但影响到 医疗 等公共服务 的，
<knownbad> 个人觉得 kb backlite 更实用。
<knownbad> 所以政客不愿意根本解决嘛。
<knownbad> 选民自个也自欺欺人。
<blueghost> 我的意思是， 减少税负， 但 同时减少 福利的。 还是 负担多点 税负， 但 不影响 医疗等福利 的。 在 现阶段， 到底哪个 好一点
<knownbad> 又要马儿好又要马儿不吃草。
<blueghost> 呵呵， 是啊， 所以权衡， 哪个 更容易接受
<knownbad> 天下没有白吃的午餐。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 起码买个 i5 的。
<blueghost> 就是啊， 所以 说 要福利， 但要付出多点， 还是 不想付出那么多，但减少福利，那种情况，在美国下， 哪个更容易 被接受
<gebjgd> knownbad, ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我要买个带hdmi的
<knownbad> 公司有 i3 和 i5， i5 就是快些。
<knownbad> i3 是双核， i5 是4核。
<blueghost> i3,i5是什么来的， cpu???
<knownbad> 现时都是displayport了。
<knownbad> 是，intel i5.
<knownbad> http://codepad.org/XojE01rC
<knownbad> 公司用的配备。
<knownbad> http://codepad.org/jgKDPMS6
<gebjgd> 看来只能买个三星的22寸的
<gebjgd> full hd的，2个hdmi的
<gebjgd> led
<knownbad> 贴错了。  第二个是cpu.
<knownbad> 啊， 银幕而已？
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<blueghost> 一位76岁高龄的日本籍大爷目前仍在坚持参演色情片...........女儿觉得父亲非常不成体统，德田重男的妻子则更担心他的身体负荷量
<blueghost> 老婆还真体贴
<alvin_rxg> 姑娘
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 怕他回家不搞她了
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍜ 
<Loongjiang> knownbad: 什么意思］
<knownbad> 没事
<knownbad> 得工作去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是准备买台式机
<gebjgd> knownbad, 准备自己攒
<gebjgd> knownbad, 装win跑游戏
<gebjgd> knownbad, displayport有什么用？
<blueghost> 但一些中国学者认为，中国相对平等的社会结构，使得中国政府有可能成为一个中性政府。
<knownbad> 不知呢
<knownbad> 没花时间看。
<knownbad> 台式几就买 i7!
<knownbad> 公司也有，8核。  真好用。
<knownbad> compile kernel 超快。
<knownbad> 你不睡？
<knownbad> 睡眠不足会性无能
<knownbad> blueghost: 中国的国民储蓄最强。
<gebjgd> knownbad, hdmi足够了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 郁闷三星的那个没有dvi
<knownbad> 嗯，新型的都没有。  省钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad,不是
<knownbad> 而且都是 1920x1080, 以前是 1920x1200.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 它有2个hdmi 一个vga
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 1920*1200足够了
<gebjgd> 1920*1080足够了
<gebjgd> knownbad, full hd
<knownbad> 但1080矮些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 宽些
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你是说看起来别扭？
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 公司刚进货时我都觉的有点宽。
<knownbad> 因为眼睛的平行视觉的关系。
<knownbad> 太近看起来有点吃力。
<knownbad> 离远些就还好。
<knownbad> 1920x1200 是电脑规格。  1920x1080 是ce规格
<knownbad> 但 1920x1080 便宜些因为跟电视相同规格。
 * knownbad 买午餐去
<xiamx> ce 是什么的缩写?
<knownbad> consumer electronic?
<knownbad> 家电用品。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-08
<lemonczy> 大家早~早起的鸟儿有虫吃
<lemonczy> ^k^ 你是谁
<lemonczy> ^k^, 你是谁
<^k^> lemonczy, 我问自己这个问题，“我是谁？”。  ㍠ 
<Xio> ^k^, 你好
<lemonczy> ^k^, 所以你自己说什么
<^k^> Xio, 您好！  ㍠ 
<Xio> ……你是水
<Xio> ^k^, 你是谁
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> Xio, 我是爱丽丝。  ㍠ 
<zhenbeiju55> test
<Xio> ^k^,你爸爸是谁
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍠ 
<lemonczy> ^k^,你爸爸有外遇吗？
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 在不在
<^k^> lemonczy, 我知道他很聪明，但我从来不知道他有外遇了。  ㍠ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你在作甚們
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我总是在网上聊天的人。  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你是聊天机器，不能称为“人”
<^k^> Loongjiang, 谈话是我的主要功能。  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 晓得什么是基因吗
<^k^> Loongjiang, 是什么吗？  ㍠ 
<leaveboy> some
<itrufeng> * 早上好
<if_else> 各位兄台：python 中下划线 是什么意思：template_var={"w":_(u"欢迎您 游客!")}
<if_else> 里面的 _(u"字符串") 这个不是元组吧！谢谢
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84048
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 元祖是啥？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 这里的下划线意思是一种凭自觉的private...，不像Java或者C++那样硬性规定对外不可见
<leaveboy> 一般来讲，变量名_xxx被看作是“私有的”，在模块或类外不可以使用。当变量是私有的时候，用_xxx 来表示变量是很好的习惯。
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: 这种私有没有解释器保护的，from package import * 不会带来这种变量，
<calebot> if_else: _() 习惯上是给 i18n/l10n/gettext 用的
<MeaCulpa> 但是如果你知道变量名，硬要用，也是可以的
<leaveboy> 不能用'from module import *'导入
<MeaCulpa> 反正Python根本没有private
<MeaCulpa> 要用都能用
<leaveboy> 里面的那个u应该是编码utf-8
<leaveboy> 前端时间看多一点python印象中是这样的
<leaveboy> 看过
<leaveboy> 今天是个没有太阳的日子
<egame> <b>看看支持html不<b>
<itrufeng> egame: 不支持。。。
<Pwnna> fedora vs ubuntu
<Pwnna> unity vs gnome 3
<leaveboy> gnome3 和unity很类似
<Pwnna> leaveboy: unity is gnome2
<MeaCulpa> gnome真搞...
<leaveboy> 2与3的区别也就那么回事儿！
<if_else> 谢谢各位兄台了
<MeaCulpa> windows 的utf-8真绝了，chcp 到utf8以后，python解释器直接歇菜...
<MeaCulpa> 微软死扛BOM了
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 听说你投靠了不列颠？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 啥？ 你找错id了吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 难道我记错人了。。。
<leaveboy> tenzu: 这已经很明显了
<tenzu> leaveboy: 我经常记错人物和事件
<leaveboy> tenzu: 不是个好现象
<tenzu> leaveboy: 所以我历史基本不及格
<leaveboy> tenzu: 这与历史有什么关系
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 错的人和事都记不住，所以语文基本不及格
<opera> 大家好
<pocoyo> opera: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<opera> 终于找到说中文的UBUNTU聊天室了
<tenzu> 我语文还是勉强过去了。。。
<opera> 刚才装了个STARDICT ，装好 后，不知到怎么找到它
<lemonhall> tenzu: 只能说明你不喜欢文科，觉得死记硬背没意思罢了。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 当时记住，转眼就忘
<lemonhall> tenzu: 以前我以为自己是个理工科的料，结果上了大学酷爱社科类的。。。。哎。。。喜欢文学的男人你伤不起啊伤不起。。。。
<opera> 是的
<opera> 特别喜欢文学的男人，可不如理工科男生有魅力
<opera> 大家用所什么输入法呢
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你想说你自己比较娘炮？
<leaveboy> opera: ibus + sougou
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。。
<opera> 哦
<tenzu> opera: ibus-sunpinyin
<opera> 我不知道我用的是什么输入法，怎么查呢
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你应该很容易认识文艺女青年吧
<leaveboy> opera: 这……
<gratidude> leaveboy: sougou 能在 Linux 上运行吗? 还以为是Win而已
<leaveboy> gratidude: 字库
<lemonhall> tenzu: 以前认识不少，现在不想再纠缠了。。。。
<opera> 我好像也是IBUS
<ofan> lemonhall: 求认识文艺女青年...
<tenzu> lemonhall: 香裆羡慕嫉妒恨
<opera> 大家觉得好用么
<lemonhall> opera: 不好用真的
<leaveboy> 感觉还可以
<leaveboy> 字库选对了还是比较快
<opera> 求推荐
<lemonhall> opera: 你直接 apt-get install ibus-   TAB TAB
<leaveboy> 那个是五笔
<lemonhall> opera: 有一个OPEN GRAM的词库，124万。词，还行。。。。
<leaveboy> 。。。
<lemonhall> opera: SUNPINYIN的词库。。。
<opera> LEMMOHALL。我也觉得别扭
<opera> 怎么选字库？
<gratidude> leaveboy: 这倒是新鲜。怎样安装sougou字库呢？
<mindcat> TEST
<pocoyo> mindcat: 新闻联播》主播郭志坚在博客评论《让子弹飞》：“情节不合逻辑拖沓冗长，让观众感觉极不舒服，青少年看了会给正在成长的身心注入一股非理性冲动。”对此姜文回应到：这也是我对《新闻联播》的看法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> test
<pocoyo> mindcat: 就算知道一个人的所有细节,在该忘记的时候还是会忘记的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
 * lemonhall ibus 的默认词库是借 Android的
<mindcat> 测试
<pocoyo> mindcat: 论坛楼主：帅有个屁用――到头来还不是被卒吃掉！　@论坛回复：帅有士陪，有炮打，有马骑，有车坐，有相暗恋…帅怎么不好？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你是有家室的人，我才是各种羡慕妒忌狠呢
<tenzu> lemonhall: 面包会有的
<opera> tenzu ，等我装好字库了和你聊聊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不说扯淡话题，会把这里水掉的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有人用过星际译王吗
<leaveboy> /usr/share/ibus-pinyin/db/androd.db 换掉就可以啦
<tenzu> opera: 我不当陪聊
<lemonhall> ofan: 你。。。。快出国去吧
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那谈谈gnome3吧
<lemonhall> tenzu: 行了，谈那个我挺郁闷的。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 11.04让我觉得被绑架了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我一直推荐洗发水
<opera> CARTER ，我刚装了星际
<lemonhall> tenzu: 洗发水是什么？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> opera:  是吗 你下载了本地词库吗
<opera> 不知道，我就瞎装的。从软件包里装的
<opera> 也不懂。
<opera> 现在需要装个搜狗输入法
<tenzu> lemonhall: arch噻
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> opera:  哦  我想下载本地词库 但网上找不到啊
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> opera:  用wine装搜狗吗
<tenzu> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 论坛里搜
<leaveboy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: http://code.google.com/p/hslinuxextra/downloads/list
<opera> 装
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 搜了  给的网址明明是词库的 但转到后就是下载的本身的软件
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 不是  我要装的是星际译王
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...
<mindcat> 表示我今天很郁闷,不能运行我的专门"游戏"系统了....症状是载入完视窗XP后黑屏并且再也不读硬盘了...难道我要跟QQ和游戏说拜拜?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这么多人推荐啊。。。
<opera> mindcat,我就是为了和Q说再见，才用UBUNTU的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧，看来确实很灵活
<tenzu> lemonhall: 其实很简单，习惯了之后会觉得比ubuntu舒服，适合轻度系统洁癖
<mindcat> opera:因为360事件吗?
<gratidude> leaveboy: 谢谢，我去试试 sougou-phrases-full.7z :)
<opera> 怎么拷贝，人名字啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 听上去不错~~UBUNTU这次未免有些太过分了，ARCH如果想试用GTK3.2的话，比较轻松是把？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我是对GTK的前沿比较感兴趣
<opera> MINDCAT，打起来，很费劲，你怎么拷贝的人名
<mindcat> 直接打的
<opera> 有高人知道怎么拷贝人名不
<mindcat> 表示UBUNTU在游戏上 是不能跟Windows比的...
<tenzu> lemonhall: 应该是的，我没试过
<mindcat> 机器人在哪里
<lemonhall> 继续相亲去，我摔~~~
<opera> mindcat,我为了结束一段感情
<opera> 来这里游荡，孤寂的游荡。不上Q
<mindcat> opera: 哦
<iGoogle> opera: 瞎抢nick啊。这nick也是你可以注册的？迟早被ghots
<opera> NICK,是什么
<mindcat> "opera" 某浏览器名称
<MeaCulpa> ...
<opera> 是啊，我的最爱。
<MeaCulpa> 10年前opera还不错
<opera> 可惜我念旧
<tenzu> 那是神器
<MeaCulpa> 后来就乱七八糟了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不会用吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，tiling wm里面一塌糊涂
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你还没通过哥的fetion邀请啊
<iGoogle> 瓦片和软件何干哦
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没登录
<tenzu> iGoogle: 赶紧的
<iGoogle> 不是应该发短信的嘛。没看到啊
<opera> 谁知道 ，怎么快速打别人ID啊
<iGoogle> opera: 你键盘有 tab没
<opera> 有
<iGoogle> 。。。看来你不太灵活。年级还小？
<opera> 太老了。不是太小
<iGoogle> 问啥答啥
<tenzu> shocked...
<mindcat> 请问怎样把Windows的MIDI效果搬到Ubuntu?
<mindcat> 虽然说会侵犯版权
<iGoogle> opera: 输入nick的前面2，3个字母，然后按tab
<mindcat> 原来如此
<mindcat> 自动填写
<iGoogle> mindcat: midi只是一个格式嘛。怎么是效果呢
<mindcat> MIDI的确是个格式
<mindcat> 但是每个系统播放出来的声音是不同的
<opera> iGoogle,
<opera> 谢谢，你真聪明
<opera> mikespook, ,测试
<iGoogle> 。多大了？
<MeaCulpa> midi可以理解为乐谱
<opera> 34，很大了
<mikespook> ?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你真聪明
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 就是乐谱
<mindcat> 所以我想要把Ubuntu的MIDI播放声音效果替换成WINDOWS的.
<leaveboy> 老年人
<tenzu> iGoogle: 真聪明
<lemonhall> arch在效率和定制上的比例是最佳的。
<iGoogle> tenzu: @@
<mindcat> 就是乐谱阿
<tenzu> iGoogle: 聪明
<tenzu> iGoogle: 明
<iGoogle> !!
 * lemonhall arch在效率和定制上的比例是最佳的。
<lemonhall> 评价很高啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: opera ui难定制，在我这个没有gnome和kde的环境里风格很怪
<opera> 哈，一群人收益了
<robin0305> 大家上班都很轻松哦
<MeaCulpa> arch 的python啥版本
<leaveboy> robin0305: 你很忙吗
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 定制，一直是opera才算定制。你啊。
<MeaCulpa> arch的berkerly db 有几个版本？
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 自己安装
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 默认python 3
<robin0305> 刚来公司 不知道忙什么
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 2和3都有
<iGoogle> 各种页面风格，都是css定制的。菜单都定制。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不过opera的插件可以很强很强，hoho
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: css.... 怪不得.... 偶不懂，以后研究下
<MeaCulpa> 默认python 3...
<ofan> 我2和3都装了
<iGoogle> 全自动兼容x gtk qt界面。你还要啥。
<mindcat> 表示用侵犯版权的软件是无罪的,只要人家不知道没被发现即可.
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说，arch系统里的所有管理用py都是python3的？
<mindcat> 企业例外
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大部分软件还是python2的,有时候装aur里的程序需要手动改一下
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 共存，估计会慢慢统一成3
<iGoogle> 带py的软件中心，比浏览器还卡。
<ofan> iGoogle: ...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 带perl的软件中心好不好？
<iGoogle> 那样的软件，标榜性的软件，肯定要C
<iGoogle> pl至少不出无数的warnning
<iGoogle> lol
<lemonhall> tenzu: 带RUBY的软件中心有木有？有木有！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> rubbish的，怎么可能做出复制软件
<opera> iGoogle, 怎么装搜狗输入法
<iGoogle> 复杂
<mindcat> 搜狗输入法别指望了...
<mindcat> 还是用Fcitx吧
<roylez> iGoogle: pl只出error，不出warning
<roylez> iGoogle: 只用die就好了，对不
<iGoogle> die和error有啥关系？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 谁有星际译王本地词库下载的"正确"地址
<mindcat> opera, 还是用Fcitx输入法吧...
<iGoogle> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 官网
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你在用ARCH么？
<iGoogle> 以前论坛ftp有。现在搬家，就没了。 Carter_Hou_Ubunt
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 去了 链接到的是的软件不是词库
<tenzu> lemonhall: vbox里一个，真机里一个
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 那现在怎么办?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我该下哪个版本的东西？
<iGoogle> 有词库，表面上不敢表明的。搜索地址吧。 Carter_Hou_Ubunt
<lemonhall> tenzu: i686 CPU	x86-64 CPU	Dual Architecture
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: ... 好吧 thx
<iGoogle> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 可能官网的论坛，帖子里面有
<mindcat> 谁能解释一下这英文缩写 STFU?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 恩 我去看看
<tenzu> lemonhall: 看你cpu呗，或者下dual那个
<lemonhall> tenzu: OK，我是最低的一款双核。。就它了
<tenzu> lemonhall: dual是i686和X86_64的都在里面
<tenzu> mindcat: shut the fuck up
<mindcat> tenzu: 知道了...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 哥们还在吗
<sheshark> http://www.ubuntusoft.com/alien-arena-3d-version-of-the-first-person-shooter.html
<sheshark> 这个有人玩过没有？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我没仔细看。。我再看看。。。看起来很友好的样子。。这个。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 如果你能搞定上网问题，那就没有问题了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> sheshark:linux上的第一人称射击游戏啊?
<zhw> 哈哈
<sheshark> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我也没玩过啊，刚看到的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> sheshark:哈哈  这个有意思啊
<sheshark> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 呵呵
<zhw> cs
<opera> 有高人在没
<sheshark> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 玩过quake没有？
<opera> 另外一个进程已经为状态数据库加了锁
<opera> 这个是怎么意思呢
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> sheshark:没有啊  在linux上我就玩过自带的那几个游戏
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 哥们还在吗
<lemonhall> tenzu: OK，600MB的CORE CD已经搞定了。。晚上试用完了有什么解决不了的再来问你。。。。。应该不会有什么特别的麻烦。。。。
 * tenzu 祈求：神啊，原谅他的无知吧。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<foo__> 机器人
<opera> 感谢该输入法作者WU Jun <quark@lihdd.net>的辛勤劳动
<opera> 下载输入法安装包，如果用的是32位ubuntu，直接下载作者制作的deb安装包安装即可，后面的步骤可以全面省略。如果用的64位系统，用命令 sudo dpkg -i –force-all ibus-sogoupycc_0.1.3.20100309-1_i386.deb安装也可以略过下述步骤。如果采用下载源码包，自行编译安装的方法，就继续看下去。
<opera> 执行  sudo apt-get install cmake libibus-dev libsqlite3-dev libgtk2.0-dev liblua5.1-0-dev liblua5.1-socket2
<opera> 解压源码，进入源码目录
<^k^> opera:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 哈哈 你去官网的论坛看看  太嗨了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我blog里有点安装备忘，不过是openbox的，你可以直接装gnome
<iGoogle> ..
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> iGoogle: 怪不得 官网地址都改了   原来做别的行业了
<sheshark> 目前有哪些博客网站能挂博主的牛皮癣广告？听说博客大巴可以，不知道是不是真的
<Loongjiang> ^k^:
<^k^> Loongjiang, 方法名 en2zh 未找到  ㍣ 
<lemonhall> tenzu: 额，这是字符安装界面啊，让我想起5年前装DEBIAN
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没装xorg之前必然是字符
<xwx> 问下
<xwx> ubuntu下怎么安装支付宝的数字证书？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我去看看你博客。。。我是忠实的GNOME党。。。。。。
<xwx> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xwx> 帮忙解决下
<foo__> xwx，ubuntu不能安装支付宝的数字证书
<foo__> 因为平台不一样
<foo__> 我个人也有一个问题，这里的机器人项目地址是多少呀
<yangtse> 请问现在下载盗版电影上哪里下比较好？
<xwx> 那怎么办啊，，我靠，，
<yangtse> 我想看电影
<xwx> wine里面也不行？
<foo__> wine应该是可以
<xwx> wine里面用那个浏览器/
<xwx> wine里面哪个浏览器用的效果好啊？
<foo__> 不过最好装个虚拟机
<xwx> 怎么装？
<foo__> 这个不复杂，你上论坛，里面有说
<xwx> 恩，，行
<xwx> 谢谢了
<yangtse> 请问盗版电影到哪里下载？
<crose>  yangtse: yyets?海盗湾?
<yangtse> 用什么软件下载
<yangtse> crose: verycd不好用了
<yangtse> crose: 找不到下电影的地方了
<foo__> 看电源，装个ppstream
<crose> yangtse: verycd可以用的，就是麻烦点
<sheshark> bt网站都被封了
<sheshark> 不过听说qvod有不少电影可以看
<sheshark> windows下的快播
<crose> yangtse: 去yyets的网站下就好了，要不上simplecd，和vc一样的
<foo__> ppstream
<sheshark> linux下的ppstream声音和图像不同步
<foo__> 是吗，我看了这么久，没注意到这个现象了
<sheshark> 我只用过一次，就没用了
<foo__> 吃饭先
<happyaron> http://debstats.dontexist.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: #Debian channel stats
<happyaron> 谁做统计的，可以学学这个。
<happyaron> 统计irc说话
<yangtse> crose: ed2k用什么打开啊？
<palomino|working> emule
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我那天搜索我自己，发觉我已经被统计了。。成为了这里的话痨
<yangtse> 没有迅雷吗？
<happyaron> :)
<crose> yangtse: ppa装个amule-dlp
<lemonhall> happyaron: http://irchub.linuxfire.com.cn/url/?nickid=3286
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxFire : IRC : 八卦大王
<mindcat> test
<pocoyo> mindcat: 我喜欢交朋友，尤其是女朋友。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> TEST
<pocoyo> mindcat: 我希望我的心上人也能理解这一点，这一切的开始并不是为了什么价值、责任、过去或是未来，这一切甚至不是为了现在，这一切只是源于passion。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> 测试
<pocoyo> mindcat: 缺乏的不是智慧， 而是勇气正直的纯正品性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<yangtse> palomino|working: emule amule哪个好？
<leaveboy> wsm怎么打开google reader
<palomino|working> emule好，但是只有win版吧
<happyaron> hehe
<palomino|working> 用amule的话，你最好用amule-daemon+amulegui的方式
<palomino|working> 不然太容易崩溃了
<mindcat> emule好
<lemonhall> happyaron: edison0354还有 palomino|working都是榜上有名。。。。 roylez 主席也在  。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 不会吧。。。 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 我说的不多呀- - , lemonhall
<mindcat> amule开启来会让我很卡
<happyaron> lemonhall: 哈哈
<palomino|working> 我下载机上跑amule-daemon,windows机上跑amulegui...
<mindcat> 因为amule 100%占用CPU
<yangtse> 隐婚男女这个电影找不到啊
 * yangtse 有个很麻烦的媳妇
<mindcat> 说Windows...我好想用呢,可惜出故障黑屏了
<happyaron> mindcat: ...
<sylvestee> ...
<sheshark> mindcat: 是不是被微软弄了？
<roylez> lemonhall: 啥？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<sheshark> 要是windows分区坏了，有没有办法不重装ubuntu?
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<sylvestee> sheshark, windows 分区关ubuntu啥事？
<sheshark> sylvestee: 我要是windows坏了，就只有重装ubuntu了，因为要装windows，把grub给格掉了
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍣ 
<sheshark> wujie: 你这个名字非法
<wujie> 为什么啊
<sheshark> 无界浏览器
<sylvestee> sheshark，我就知道如果grub装在ubuntu下的话，删了还是有办法能进windows的。只要修复一下MBR就好了
<wujie> 我就是这名，
<sylvestee> wujie, 好名字。哈哈
<wujie> 问下，谁有qt4教程
<sheshark> sylvestee: 安装windows时候一般都把mbr要格掉吧，这个有办法恢复吗？
<wujie> 有
<wujie> 用DOS工具箱
<mindcat> 症状是载入完视窗XP后黑屏并且再也不读硬盘不进系统.
<sylvestee> mbr怎么可能格掉，只是grub重写了它而已。
<mindcat> 连鼠标都没有出现
<wujie> 用DOS工具箱，自动恢复，只需5秒
<mindcat> 这可以的么...
<sheshark> wujie: 矮人工具箱有这个功能？
<sylvestee> 貌似有个diskgen还是什么名字的东西的工具可以。
<sheshark> sylvestee: 哦，下次看看
<wujie> 没用过，只用过系统DOS之家的
<wujie> 你有盗版win么
<wujie> 都带的
<sheshark> 我没次重装windows都是进dos，fdisk /mbr再装windows
<sheshark> wujie: 有的
<sheshark> 我这电脑没光驱
<wujie> 悲剧
<sheshark> 上次把grub删除了，结果装不了系统了
<wujie> 把硬盘拆下
<mindcat> 表示我已经装了4个可引导系统/程序,1个是现在所用的Xubuntu,一个是超级N合1维护盘,还有一个是Windows XP,再来还有个XP...
<mindcat> 1个30GB 1个80GB 都IDE硬盘,还有1个 80G SATA硬盘
<wujie> 我装了win7+ubuntu+红帽+MAC OS X10.7
<sheshark> 没人比我这电脑还旧的了
<sheshark> 03年的机器，没有光驱
<sheshark> 04年的机器，说错了
<wujie> MAC OS真不给力，连个QQ都要注册
<mindcat> 表示3个硬盘同时工作的话...速度我想比2个硬盘组成的磁盘阵列好一些
<wujie> 买个64M缓存的2TB的吧
<sheshark> win7真的比xp要好用吗？我怎麽觉得xp好用
<sheshark> 用过一次win7
<wujie> win7可以玩红警
<mindcat> 表示我没有光驱 1GB内存 DDR 333 3个硬盘 2.53Ghz 中央处理器 300W电源 不给利的256MB AGP显卡 ATI 移动版9600
<wujie> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，兼容性好些
<mindcat> wujie, 你付钱送我吗?
<wujie> 想的美
<mindcat> 那不就得了吗
<mindcat> 2TB的好像不支持MBR这东西
<mindcat> 只支持GUID这个引导....引导....
<wujie> 现在没这个说法
<mindcat> 哦
<wujie> 这个平台太牛了http://diy.pconline.com.cn/cpu/reviews/0906/1685171_2.html
<mindcat> 哦,分区表
<mindcat> 让我看看
<sheshark> 不如一些服务器吧
<sheshark> 现在的服务器应该就相当于将来的主机
<wujie> 西部数据的企业级硬盘RE4-GP 2TB在规格上确实处于世界的领先水平，而稳定性、无故障时间等我们无法测出，但官方宣称其无故障时间120万小时，足以显示他们对这款硬盘的信心，其售价1999元，
<lemonhall> tenzu: 搞定了，ARCH确实很友好。。。。接下来就是弄GNOME3
<tenzu> lemonhall: 真机还是vbox里装的arch？
<metbsd> arch没有pps吧
<lemonhall> tenzu: 虚拟机
<tenzu> lemonhall: vbox里不要装gnome3，会悲剧
<lemonhall> tenzu: 纳尼。。。。VMWARE呢？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 那我回去给我的小上网本装好了。。我的上网本自己编译过GNOME3，很给力。。。INTERL的卡。。就是好
<tenzu> lemonhall: vbox会提示神马X error，似乎是vbox还不支持，vmware没试过
<mindcat> 你们说,LINUX有啥好啊?
<sylvestee> 够折腾
<wujie> 对音乐十分好用
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我vbox里刚重装arch，就是因为gnome3
<sylvestee> wujie， 何解？
<Barden> mindcat: linux没啥好，工具而已
<sheshark> mindcat: 没啥好，我用windows老觉得有人在桌面监控我的电脑，虽然我装了360杀毒和安全卫士
<flay> 刚在源里找到一个gnome3-session 是不是装这个就是gnome3
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: Windows安全多了
<wujie> 别用GNOME3
<sheshark> 用linux觉得安心点
<yeizhihui_> 都已经用上gnome3了吗?  感觉如何?
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 是吗？为什么这样说？
<sylvestee> 用linux找工具方便一些。
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: linux 你用root跑，肯定没windows用administrator跑安全
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好，那我试试。。。。我网上搜索的资料都好老啊，都是07年的。。看来只能看官方了
<wujie> 悲剧，GNOME3与ubuntu11.04有冲突的
<flay> 10.10呢
<tenzu> lemonhall: archwiki足够了
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 我电脑总是弹出来输入root密码的窗口，悲剧
<wujie> 10.10用的是gnome
<Barden> MeaCulpa: 此话何解
<mindcat> 那么Windows 7安全不?
<iGoogle> sheshark: 怎么可能
<wujie> 你不上网，很安全
<sheshark> iGoogle: 是真的，我装了firestarter防火墙
<iGoogle> root密码。你自己开的？
<wujie> 我用瑞星
<sheshark> iGoogle: 不是，突然弹出来的
<iGoogle> 如果开启了root。那也不会还弹出
<sheshark> iGoogle: 什麽都没动
<iGoogle> 你那是说sudo的密码吧。
<iGoogle> 那根本不是一回事了哦
<iGoogle> 那安全的
<sheshark> iGoogle: 是的，输入sudo的密码，ubuntu不是不能root登录
<sheshark> 最近几天总是弹出来
<mindcat> 要是Ubuntu有总控制台就好了
<iGoogle> 可以开root。不建议开
<iGoogle> 啥总控制台
<sheshark> 我怀疑我的电脑上有木马
<sylvestee> 反正sudo能切到root帐号的，为什么要开root呢
<iGoogle> 。。。
<wujie> 的西数WD20EARS 2TB硬盘64M缓存价格从1299元狂跌至999元
<iGoogle> 那不同的哦
<sylvestee> sudo能做大部分root的工作，实在有问题就切到single模式下么
<wujie> 我直接SUDO -S
<mindcat> 总控制台....我不好说什么叫总控制台
<tenzu> western digital harddisk，我同学手里刚挂了一个
<wujie> 尽量安装Win7，系统内存占用少，运行速度快，兼容性好。(如果安装WinXP，请务必安装高级格式化硬盘在WinXP系统下的优化驱动)。
<mindcat> 表示UBUNTU的恢复模式是不安全的,在于本地
<wujie> 高级格式化硬盘和不同硬盘尽量不要混合使用，因为硬盘的存储和传输模式不同，如果两者之间有文件转移会有部分解码延时。
<sheshark> linux下有什麽桌面监控的软件的软件没有？就是那种看到别人桌面鼠标移动的软件
<mindcat> Win7有啥好
<sheshark> 就象反恐里面的死了之后看到别人打游戏的场景
<wujie> 我用ubuntu恢复模式打补丁的
<flay> 表示不会用win7的
<mindcat> 比WinXP好吗?
<wujie> ie9
<wujie> 就用吧，反正趁机子能带就带
<flay> opera才是王道
<sylvestee>  ie9有啥好？
<wujie> 听说傲游不错，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<sheshark> opera耗cpu比较多，chrome耗内存比较多
<mindcat> sheshark: 远程桌面监控...不会干坏事吧
<mindcat> sheshark: firefox呢?
<wujie> 我装了8G内存
<wujie> 1666的
<flay> opera耗cpu多 没听说过 我这里opera耗硬件貌似最低
<sheshark> mindcat: firefox耗内存和cpu都比较多，基本上没用
<sylvestee> rdesktop算不算？
<wujie> 用系统自带的浏览器就行了
<sheshark> 我这里ubuntu下面opera比chromium耗内存和cpu多
<sylvestee> chrome耗cpu少，内存多。
<sheshark> 360比遨游好用
<sheshark> sylvestee: 是的，最快的浏览器
<wujie> win用IE比较好因为设计者考虑到了
<mindcat> 那啥,在哪个环境刷BIOS最好?
<sheshark> 百度浏览器耗内存也多，有点象chrome,ie的核
<sylvestee> 不过ff用了几年都习惯了。
<sylvestee> sheshark: 不是像，根本就是。
<flay> 不会把 我也是ubuntu chromium占内存比较多
<wujie> 在不断电的环境下最好
<calebot> 百度好像只是 chrome 换壳？
<wujie> 我用8G没压力
<mindcat> 呃...我是说系统
<sylvestee> ubuntu为什么还用chromium？用chrome比较好。
<wujie> 到谷歌官网下呗
<flay> 360就是世界之窗换了个皮
<calebot> sylvestee: 完全一样的东西
<MeaCulpa> 世界之窗就是IE换了皮？
 * calebot 用 chromium 比较好
<debianer> google就是firefox换了个皮
<flay> 我都是用的chromium
<sheshark> 我用chromium习惯了
 * MeaCulpa 习惯火狐了
<sylvestee> calebot,不一样的，一个是社区版的，只是用户体验上一致而已
<sheshark> 以前下个chrome，字体设置不好似乎
<debianer> chromium比firefox快很多
<sylvestee> sheshark, 现在字体貌似已经好了。
<MeaCulpa> chromium 要是有vimperator和foxyproxy一样的就好
<calebot> sylvestee: code base 完全一样，只是 编译选项 和 私有元件 不同
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 没快太多
<debianer> chromium现在字体很好了
<sheshark> 现在chromium快取代firefox的地位了
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 不带插件的话，FF4已经快多了
<calebot> sylvestee: 你没搞懂 google chrome 和 chromium 的关系
<calebot> sheshark: 市占还差得远
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: 我这里FF4 已经把chromium存在的唯一理由消灭了
<debianer> calebot: 是啥关系
<sylvestee> 难道用chromium还能编译出和chrome一样的？
<calebot> sylvestee: 能
<sylvestee> 那chrome的目的？
<sheshark> calebot: 我以前也用firefox，在ubuntu下现在全用chromium了
<calebot> sheshark: 就说了 编译选项 和 私有元件 不同
<debianer> calebot: 啥关系
<debianer> calebot: 那两者啥关系、
 * edison0354 用chromium习惯的飘过
<MeaCulpa> chromium 插件不灵
<sheshark> midori也不错的，就是fcitx鼠标不能跟随
<MeaCulpa> 要是有vimperator那样的就好了
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 有竞争是好事
<wujie> 小企鹅装了IBUS不高兴了
<nemocaptain> 请教一个问题，linux下如何获取当前屏幕亮度？
<tenzu> win7和arch下都是firefox4，舒坦
<wujie> 面板小工具有
<nemocaptain> 之前是用cat /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightnesss | grep current
<wujie> 我的10.10也装了火狐4，
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 恩，但是webkit引擎可定制性太差了，本来指望google做个新引擎的，失望
<wujie> flash容易崩溃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这厮太闲了
<nemocaptain> 终端里怎么查看当前屏幕亮度？
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 想要 xul?
<blueghost> midori 是 qt 的吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 午休嘛
<debianer> MeaCulpa: webkit引擎是啥
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 也不要，从头做，google多nb
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 要怎么 定制
<wujie> IE
<MeaCulpa> chrome在linux还有点价值，在windows和mac还不如Safari了
<calebot> MeaCulpa: safari 很渣的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 只要稍稍友好点，像FF那样
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 你 的 定制 指的是 什么
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 你真用过 safari 么？
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 但是快啊
<wujie> safari太大了，一个浏览器何苦这么大
<Barden> nemocaptain: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 要快去用 opera
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 界面？ 还是 插件
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 用很久，老婆看时尚网站都是safari
<calebot> MeaCulpa: mac safari 就够渣了，win32 safari 更渣
<MeaCulpa> safari 到现在还号称“W”
<wujie> opera用过，在linux上性能很差
<MeaCulpa> worlds fasted browser....
<MeaCulpa> 号称而已
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 你 的 定制 指的是 什么
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 界面？ 还是 插件
<MeaCulpa> calebot: opera不快
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你说的都有
<blueghost> 界面 的定制？ 丰富的插件？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 又扯白
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 都有
<calebot> 今天怎么这么多人活在奇怪的年代…
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 其实我只要vimperator和foxyproxy那样傻瓜的
<wujie> 用自带的就行了，对了，今天有牛么
<calebot> opera 公认是最快的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 只要有这两个插件足矣~
<wujie> 有牛在不
<nemocaptain> 搞定，3Q Barden
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: huh?
<iGoogle> calebot: 又葡萄
<wujie> 大牛牛呢
<wujie> ？？？
<flay> opera一直在用 表示没发现性能差
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那 我 就不感冒 了。 我 还以为是编程 上 的 定制。 我想 知道的是 qt4 的 webskit 库， 怎么样
<iGoogle> flay: 他们没用熟悉过的。你别和他们扯。浪费时间。
<calebot> flay: 他们没用熟悉过的。你别和他们扯。浪费时间。
<flay> opera主要占资源确实少一点 速度也不错
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我没详细 用过 qt 的 webskit 但可能要用
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: safari 下载页面半年前还自称"world's fastest"
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那当然非常好...可是chromium怎么个用？
<wujie> 4MADSL网络，火狐下载达540K/S，OPERA只有120k/s左右
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 有段时间Opera弄得很好
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 下载没啥好比较的...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=322822 MeaCulpa 测试都假。只是你看看
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 有段时间Opera还绑上Qt呢
<calebot> 连可定制性都没搞明白…
<flay> 早就不需要了
<ficoal> 大家好，我在debian 下看不到光标（它是存在的，就是看不到而已），这是怎么回事？
<wujie> 说明opera消耗网络比较多
<pocoyo> ficoal: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<leaveboy> jrrp
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 是啊， 我还等 基于 qt4 的。 但 一下子就变了
<wujie> 驱动？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我上不去 啊
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 大概是字体啥的没搞定
<calebot> blueghost: opera 很长一段时间提供 qt4 build 的
<flay> ficoal: 我原来也遇到过 特别是待机后
<calebot> blueghost: qt3 -> qt3/qt4 -> x-only
<blueghost> calebot:) 我比较懒， 想要默认 的
<MeaCulpa> What is Safari?
<MeaCulpa> It renders web pages at lightning speed.
<calebot> blueghost: 都是官方 build 啊
<MeaCulpa> Apple现在谦虚了嘛
<calebot> blueghost: 不但提供 qt3, 还分 gcc3 / gcc4
<MeaCulpa> 以前还斗胆号称fastest browser
<wujie> 谷歌不给力，一到晚上很容易崩溃啊
<calebot> blueghost: 不但提供 qt3 / qt4, 还分 gcc3 / gcc4
<blueghost> calebot:) 哦
<iGoogle> calebot: 现在可不是x-only。是3套同时适应。
<blueghost> calebot:) 那我就不知道了， 不过现在什么都过去了。 不是 qt 了
<calebot> iGoogle: 是 x-only, 只是 theme 可用 gtk / qt
<iGoogle> 那可不是theme
<calebot> iGoogle: 不是真的 gtk / qt
<flay> 昨天在苹果店子里用了一下safari 忒慢了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: chromium出来之前，我老婆看时尚网站，safari比IE FF Opera快太多了
<calebot> iGoogle: 你又是一个没搞明白的
<blueghost> ^k^:) pocoyo 在 聊天室 贴打 小广告 。 你管不管 啊。
<iGoogle> 这界面上，可不能说gtk/qt
 * calebot 懒得帮大家科普了
<blueghost> ^k^:) pocoyo 在 聊天室 贴 小广告 。 你管不管 啊。
<wujie> safai太大了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 关键是时尚业界的破网站Safari测试的最多
<iGoogle> calebot: 你去官网看吧。
<lotutu> 帮忙看看一个问题，grub.cfg 中的 crashkernl 不知道是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=324589
<iGoogle> 没用过opera的，都在这说。
<^k^> blueghost, 试图确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  ㍤ 
<wujie> safai是IE的体积的8倍
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 现在没人关心体积...
 * MeaCulpa svn co 一下chromium要3天呢
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 囧
<calebot> binary size 和 ram consumption 不是一回事
<wujie> 太大不舒服
<iGoogle> 体积大，占用大啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: Google怎么用svn了？
<flay> 编译chromium才叫蛋疼
<calebot> binary size 只有鼓捣小型 live system 才有意义
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: google code的svn, hehe
<calebot> iGoogle: binary size 和 ram consumption 不是一回事
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: google code不是改hg了？
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 不是改，是都用
<iGoogle> 没接 wujie的。分开看哦
<iGoogle> 接 MeaCulpa的
<blueghost> ^k^的真神 出来， 有人 贴 电灯柱 小广告 了。
<blueghost> 电视台 半夜 的垃圾 广告就让人烦了。 这里也要有广告 呢。 而且 现在也不是 深夜
<wujie> 马路牛皮癣
<MeaCulpa> 关键是广告模特演示的不到位
<MeaCulpa> 否则塑身内衣啥的广告，还是欢迎的
<iGoogle> 等其他浏览器功能和op相同了。再说比较。
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是，要说默认的功能，opera比较多
<calebot> 等op和其他浏览器功能相同了。再说比较。
<roylez> 等其他浏览器跟opera一样难用。再说比较
<iGoogle> 2个愤青哦。 :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你在awesome里面起过opera哇
<iGoogle> 没用过的，说啥
<roylez> 没阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hoho...我在没有glib的机器起过，我觉得是gentoo的问题，opera根本没装全，或者默认配置不是纯X的
<leling> 谁用过birt阿?
<MeaCulpa> 不过高手配好以后应该挺好
<calebot> MeaCulpa: X 和 glib 完全不相干
<MeaCulpa> leling: Eclipse BI 套件？
<leling> 恩
<leling> 用过不?
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 想干与否有关系么...
<MeaCulpa> leling: 用过，连了oracle数据库，不会玩，放弃...
<blueghost> 这里来个 调查。 11.04 出来后， 谁会 首先卸载 unity， 或者 不用 unity 作为 桌面的 举手
<leling> 我 kde
 * calebot 不用 11.04 的举手
<iGoogle> blueghost: 切换嘛。何必卸载。
<crose> 不用 11.04 的举手:P
<blueghost> leling:) 好吧 来个 简单 的问法
<iGoogle> 那好多不用。
<leling> 恩
<blueghost> 谁 打死也不用 unity 的举手
<leling> 请说
<crose> 话说可以卸了unity？
<calebot> crose: 当然可以
<calebot> linux 下没有啥是不能换的
<crose> calebot:哦，那么还算厚道
<blueghost> unity 好难受。 样子 就惹人厌
<leling> fedora 15也要出了
<iGoogle> 那是上网本的界面
<iGoogle> 不是桌面用的。 blueghost
<flay> gnome删掉换成icewm了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 11.04 不是 变为 unity 了 吗？ 没有 上网本 版本了， 合并了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 桌面也用 的这个 11.04
<iGoogle> 那是有些家伙，头脑发热搞的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 11.04 桌面也用 的这个
<iGoogle> 有蛮傻的想法
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我希望 11.04 发布时， 那些家伙 发烧 好了
<iGoogle> 希望吧
<mzgcz> 大家好
<pocoyo> mzgcz: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/96735/
<flay> pocoyo: 又一个机器人
<leling> magcz 你好
<blueghost> firefox 5 也出来了
<RuiZi> 哈哈
<flay> 老外也是蛋疼 浏览器在比版本号呢
<leling> 哪个是机器人阿
<blueghost> flay:) 将我们 当猴耍， 我的 firefox 4 还没见过长傻样
<RuiZi> :)
<leling> @^k^: she?
<mzgcz> 请问有没有人知道ubuntu自带的内核与标准内核间的版本对应关系啊？
<leling> 盼望着html5早点完善阿
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu 内核应该标了版本的吧
<leling> 神马对应关系?
<mzgcz> 例如：ubuntu10.10中的2.6.35-28-generic对应标准内核是哪个？
<mzgcz> ubuntu是不是在标准内核的基础上做过修改呢？
<leling> 对应 kernel-2.6.35-28 吧
<flay> -28最后一位应该表示编译的次数吧
<leling> 内核修改情况不是很了解
<flay> ubuntu看来很保守 咋不愿意升级内核呢
<leling> 内核升级了对用户影响不是很大阿
<mzgcz> 据查，标准内核只有2.6.35.12版，为长期支持版
<leling> 好多人还用 ie6 thunder6呢
<mzgcz> 再往上就不是35了，就成36什么的了
<flay> 39都快出来了
<leling> 现在最新内核什么版本了 好久没关注了
<mzgcz> 38的，呵呵
<flay> 2.6.38.2
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: opera unite 密码找回有链接么
<iGoogle> 没找过。一直保存的。 lol
<iGoogle> 以前还用ettercap找过密码。你试试。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我只有email, 老早以前注册的，用户名密码都忘了
<MeaCulpa> 用户体验啊...
<MeaCulpa> 连个forgot password 的链接都没
<iGoogle> unite网站都几乎没去过。
<iGoogle> 准备开http? 聊天室？
<blueghost> 你玩的时候，就有人给你拍照，你想要这个照片，就得另外付钱。”
<blueghost> 别人给我照相， 我还得让他 给 肖像费 呢。 怎么还要 我付钱 呢
<blueghost> 这不是勒索吗
<crose> ……
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你长这样，就是给人看的啊
<iGoogle> 昨天看一个片子，那妹子就说，长了屁股，就是给人摸的。
<blueghost> 给一个人 照相， 要相片 就得付钱 不付钱 就不给。 就差 "不给钱 就把照片公布出来" 这句话说出口了。 这不就是 电视剧里 典型 的 敲诈勒索 的情节 吗
<blueghost> ......
<wujie> 他是绿色的
<iGoogle> 公布。那没那闲功夫吧
<iGoogle> 影楼的，婚纱，不给钱的，都剪烂。你咋不去告他们
<wujie> 好怀念win98
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那不就是 勒索 的桥段 吗。
<iGoogle> 一直是这样的啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 问题 是 我让 他照的， 他提供服务的啊。 他提供服务了，我不给钱， 当然不对， 但剪烂 照片另说
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 但那个 不是经过我统一的 啊
<wujie> 我想钻个win98
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我之前多年都是在不允许访问外网的机器工作，需要比较复杂的http和socks代理，所以opera和safari没法用
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 一进门 就有人 照你 的相。 要相片 就得交钱。 还说 不要贪心
<MeaCulpa> 现在终于解放了
<iGoogle> 这话可以任意说的啊。你的钱，可以包含全部服务费的。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: unite直接穿出去了。是吧。
<iGoogle> 现在
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我不消费， 他有什么理由要硬给我服务。 不是强买强卖吗
<iGoogle> 剪刀对付你的心理。js的套路
<iGoogle> 尤其妹朵。不忍心。就全买单。套路嘛
<mindcat> 表示98有无穷大多的漏洞
<iGoogle> blueghost: 看着一刀，穿越你的喉咙。你想想。
<mindcat> 无穷多
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ......
 * mindcat 拿起了菜刀,砍了一刀 blueghost 
 * mindcat 拿起了菜刀,blueghost被砍了一刀
<iGoogle> 。
 * blueghost 用手一挡， 挡住了mindcat 的菜刀。 没想到 把， 俺 是机器人
<tenzu> 你们都是bot
<iGoogle> 看来 blueghost 心态很好
<blueghost> iGoogle:)
<iGoogle> 不会出那些冤枉钱的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我根本就不会去
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 那99%，不可能
 * mindcat 在物品空间拿出了激光枪,向 blueghost 开了火.
<iGoogle> 不去照婚纱，小心你的弟弟没地方住。
<nicephil> 新手报道
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ....
<mindcat> test
<pocoyo> mindcat: 白首如新，倾盖如故。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> TEST
<pocoyo> mindcat: 世界上最最最没用的一句话是什么？　1、警察：不要跑！　2、国足：必胜！　3、老师：同学们不要睡了！　4、病人：医生，您轻点儿！　5、女人：不要嘛　6、男人：我发誓！　7、父母：孩子，不要闹了　8、罪犯：我是冤枉啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> 测试
<pocoyo> mindcat: 八戒，别以为你站在路灯下就是夜明猪了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Destine> test
<^k^> Destine, ....  ㍥ 
<Destine> 测试
<tenzu> 水牛会被你们玩儿死的
<^k^> Destine, ....  ㍥ 
<Destine> tenzu, 把水牛弄来玩玩。
<chattan> ......
<iGoogle> happyaron: 出来围观下
<ipocoyo> test
<pocoyo> ipocoyo: 士为知己者死。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<happyaron> iGoogle: 在围观
<tenzu> Destine: 他好像把我们几个加在某名单里了，我们说话不会引起他反应
<ipocoyo> TEST
<pocoyo> ipocoyo: 大便的离去，是马桶的追求，还是屁股的不挽留。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<iGoogle> lol
<ipocoyo> 测试
<pocoyo> ipocoyo: 问：你觉得你身上最值得保持的品质是什么？答：将错就错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<happyaron> 大家好
<^k^> happyaron, 好  ㍥ 
<Destine> happyaron, test
<blueghost> 美国 的预算案 怎么 没中国人 评论。 有兴趣 的是， 中国人怎么看 的， 是否因此 感觉到中国更强大， 或者 对 美国幸灾乐祸
<mindcat> 这里就怕有一个防Flood的BOT
<happyaron> Destine: ....  ㍥
<happyaron> mindcat: 有的
<pocoyo> Destine: .......
<Destine> happyaron, TEST
<blueghost> mindcat:) 是 ^k^
<happyaron> Destine: 士为知己者死。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> 我记得我在这里
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<Destine> happyaron, 测试
<mindcat> 以前说 TEST test 测试等等的话
<Destine> happyaron, 玩儿你
<happyaron> Destine: OK...  ㍥
<mindcat> 他会说时间等等的这玩意
<blueghost> happyaron:) ppa 的打包 怎么回事 啊。 ubuntu 的版本 更新 了 ，是否会 少 文件 的。
<happyaron> Destine: KO...  ㍥
<pocoyo> *** Destine (~destine@ubuntu/member/Destine) is now known as ipocoyo
 * pocoyo hahahahahahah
<tenzu> “13:25 < Destine> happyaron, 玩儿你”  大亮啊！
<chattan> ..............................
<mindcat> BOT会中毒吗?
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我的 包 10.04 打的包， 现在 更新源 都更新不了， 提示缺少 文件。 忘了什么文件了， 是一个压缩文件。
<happyaron> blueghost: 没明白你的描述
<pocoyo> tenzu: 也没玩儿你 哈哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 为什么 Destine 会爱 pocoyo
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你敢被玩儿么？
<pocoyo> happyaron: : kick了他 ..
<blueghost> happyaron:) 就是 加 我那个项目 的包 的源。 更新 仓库 的时候 提示 缺少 某个文件， 说 这个源更新 失败。
<Destine> iGoogle, 是矮pocoyo。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 直接 下载 deb 包 没问题
 * pocoyo kick iGoogle 
<blueghost> happyaron:) 直接 下载 deb 包安装 没问题
<Destine> 你们互相kick吧。
<pocoyo> Destine: 你是矮的。我是高的。
<happyaron> blueghost: 呃，估计你要重新上传一次，在changelog里写maverick
<iGoogle> @@ 不是吧。影响我的 i派声誉。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我是 10.04 的时候 打的
<Destine> iGoogle, hiahiahiahia~
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我能换ieexpress这个nick么？
<pocoyo> Destine: 给我个帽 我踢了他
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你个蓝色药丸
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦，就是 必须更新 到最新版本了???
<happyaron> blueghost: y
<iGoogle> tenzu: 别。我怕你了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢了
<jingqq5210> ls
<blueghost> 美国 的预算案 怎么网上 没中国人 评论。 有兴趣 的是， 中国人怎么看 的， 是否因此 感觉到中国更强大， 或者 对 美国幸灾乐祸
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那赶紧把飞信的事儿办了
<iGoogle> nnnd 说了。没短信
<blueghost> 或者 根本不关心。。。
<Destine> 咳咳
<blueghost> 中国不是很喜欢 看 美国笑话 的吗
<tenzu> iGoogle: web飞信噻，乖嘛
<iGoogle> 你傻了。没上飞信，就应该手机短信的啊
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你那破飞信破手机
<iGoogle> 咋没通知。你再来发一次
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 你新加坡手机？
<iGoogle> 俄
<iGoogle> 编外的
<iGoogle> ...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我用的国内号
<tenzu> iGoogle: 重新发了
<iGoogle> 这啥号码。这么长。不回
<iGoogle> 17位长啊
<tenzu> iGoogle: 难道和webfetion有关？
<happyaron> 去掉12520
<iGoogle> 啊黄。我允许了
<iGoogle> happyaron: 那也不对。后面是025
<tenzu> 行，以后没事儿短个信骚扰一下
<blueghost> 终于看到有评论 的怎么 都那么 6美金 啊。 一边倒
<iGoogle> 咋不是手机号。nnnnd
<foo__> bot
<foo__> 说出你的源码
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不是手机号那是啥号？
<iGoogle> 这不被疼猪黑了啊。不是电话号码
<foo__> 谁知道让机器人说出源码地址的命令
<iGoogle> kaihui
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你收到了么？
<zhenbeiju55> 我知道一個辦法可以翻牆了
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈
<zhenbeiju55> 就是不穩定
<zhenbeiju55> 一陣一陣的……
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 疼。
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<zhenbeiju55> pocoyo, 您哪裏疼
<palomino|working> 心?
<tenzu> 蛋
<zhenbeiju55> 他有沒有 ，， 我表示懷疑
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥，他说你没蛋
<zhenbeiju55> 誰會寫grub呀，， 教教我~
<zhenbeiju55> 是這個命令安裝grub嗎  sudo grub-install --force  /dev/sdb
<mindcat> 怎么使用cedega?
<zhenbeiju55> tenzu, 我只是懷疑
<mindcat> 蛋疼?
<zhenbeiju55> 為什麽我輸入以後用U 盤啟動還是不能進grub呢
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 翻墙和靠代理上网是两回事
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 我的是代理………… VPN
<happyaron> 午饭：海鲜浓汤卷面配深海鱼肉日及本海草
<zhenbeiju55> 看來我真小白
<tenzu> happyaron: 现在还吃鱼啊
<zhenbeiju55> 為你默哀
<happyaron> tenzu: 你真单纯
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 他说你有蛋 没棍
<RuiZi> 唉 服务器挂了 没人修。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈
<tenzu> happyaron: 我连饭都快不敢吃了
<RuiZi> 谁推荐个好点的虚拟主机啊？？？
<crose> tnnd
<pocoyo>  /me 你们都玩儿蛋去
 * pocoyo 你们都玩儿蛋去
<happyaron> tenzu: 你想想我吃的是啥呗
<mindcat> 怎么使用cedega?
<mindcat> 怎么使用cedega?
<tenzu> happyaron: 泡面
<Destine> tenzu, 他中午吃的康师傅鲜虾鱼板面。
<tenzu> Destine: 哼哼，我就知道
<happyaron> 这么快被戳穿了。。。
<Destine> tenzu, hiahia~
 * tenzu 觉得海鲜比牛肉的好吃
<zhenbeiju55> 發現了
<crose> google连刘宝瑞都给毙了，tmd一个说相声的还能反了zf阿
<zhenbeiju55> grub文件夾沒在boot文件夾裏面……
<zhenbeiju55> 我從起一下， 呵呵
<mindcat> 怎么使用cedega?
<blueghost> crose:) ....
<crose> blueghost: = =！
<mindcat> crose
<blueghost> crose:) 胡锦涛 也被屏蔽了。 可能 胡锦涛 干什么坏事了
<blueghost> crose:) 邓小平也是
<crose> blueghost: ……
<zhenbeiju55> 還是不行
<blueghost> crose:) 你 试试看 啊
<mindcat> cruse: 请使用HTTPS协议连接Google
<iGoogle> mindcat: 那软件商业了。
<zhenbeiju55> 開機就是黑屏 ， 只有一個光標在閃，，
<blueghost> crose:) 这些人 都 危害 zf
<iGoogle> 找5.0之前的
<zhenbeiju55> 誰有辦法嗎
<mindcat> iGoogle: 怎么可能呢?
<blueghost> crose:) 搜胡锦涛 直接 This webpage is not available
<crose> blueghost: ……
<iGoogle> 不信就算了。自己找嘛
<mindcat> https://www.google.com/
<Danielfeng> blueghost ：呵呵，我也经常喷到
<blueghost> crose:) 看到了吧， 这些人 都是被屏蔽 的 关键词
<blueghost> crose:) 你想想 他们 都做什么 了
<blueghost> Danielfeng:)
<mindcat> 上这个不就可以了吗?
<yinee-gay> 大家好，怎么设置小企鹅输入法阿？
<pocoyo> yinee-gay: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<vic> 连胡萝卜都屏蔽
<yinee-gay> <pocoyo>：你好
<crose> blueghost: 姓胡的他爱谁谁管我屁事，一个说相声的碍他zf屁事了？
<blueghost> crose:) 你说啊， 国家主席 都屏蔽了， 一说相声 的 被屏蔽 不正常吗
<yinee-gay> 安装好了的，不动配置
<crose> blueghost: 国家主席屏蔽正常，说相声的屏蔽不正常
<mindcat> 被墙的全部都使用XX门!
<jyf1987> 有什么正常不正常的
<jyf1987> 现实就是这样
<blueghost> crose:) 如果 说 屏蔽 姓胡 的， 是为了 屏蔽 说他的坏话。 你也可以往好处想， 屏蔽 刘宝瑞 也是 爱护他。 屏蔽 对他不好 的言论
<crose> ……
<blueghost> crose:) 凡是 换个思维想， 就可以 安慰自己了
<jyf1987> 他们爱屏蔽谁就屏蔽谁 你不服  可以去行动
<crose> ……
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我更多 持 QQ 精神
<crose> 党外无党帝王思想啊……
<jyf1987> 党内无派 千奇百怪？
<crose> 对
<jyf1987> blueghost: 管你什么精神 要么闹 要么出去 要么自我安慰
<crose> :P
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我不就是 自我安慰吗
<jyf1987> blueghost: 是的  你是成功的大多数
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 难道你被那轮子说服了？
<yinee-gay> 使用自由门
<blueghost> 共产党 万岁， 毛泽东 永世不朽
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 什么？
<blueghost> 快 吸收 我当公务员
<roylez> 这地方反动分子太多了
<yinee-gay> 好了，灰学校啦
<blueghost> roylez:) 我不是。 我是 拥护 共产党 的。 在 共产党的领导下， 走向 天堂 见马克思
<iGoogle> roylez: 那你还回来。
<Evanescence> 坚決拥护!!!哈哈
 * Evanescence Evanescence hi
<roylez> iGoogle: 我在替影帝巡视
<Evanescence> roylez: 影帝是谁啊
<iGoogle> 啥帝哦。影？？
<chattan> ;-)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你扣扣我干啥捏？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 这个乐队不错
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 不过女生Gothic/PowerRock Band主唱气力很难达到满格，唱的久了就干嚎了，现场演唱会比较辛苦
<MeaCulpa> 以前的NightWish主唱Tarja很强，但是她是女高音，美声唱法不太一样的
<rothsdad> 问大家一个问题，如何将麦克的声音直接传到音箱上呢？这样就可以K歌了，呵呵
<iGoogle> 以前可以。现在pa，不知道搞。 rothsdad
<xiaoping> ?
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 驱动 得起音响？？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 驱动 得起音箱？？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 愿闻其详
<iGoogle> 直接管道到声卡的声道
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不懂 这写。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: dd if=/dev/dsp of=/dev/dsp ??
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 他是说 mic 直连 音箱 把
<rothsdad> 恩
<iGoogle> 意思是这样啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不经过电脑
<iGoogle> 。这怎么可能。接线？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我试过这样，dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh rothsdad@192.168.0.100 dd of=/dev/dsp 可以远程传话， 我的意思是只在一台机器上，把话筒的声音直接放出来
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我也奇怪 啊。 但 按我的理解 rothsdad 就是 这样
<iGoogle> 远程啊。那倒是pa直接擅长的。
<iGoogle> 你本地是啥系统
<rothsdad> iGoogle: linux
<iGoogle> 是pulseaudio还是alsa的
<rothsdad> alsa
<larrupingpig> 大家好
<rothsdad> larrupingpig: hi
<blueghost> lainme:) 老师好
<iGoogle> 那你可以直接arecord|aplay。
<larrupingpig> 為什麽我發的信息我看一見呢？
<^k^> larrupingpig, 好  ㍦ 
<lainme> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 老师好
<blueghost> lainme:) 打错了
<blueghost> lainme:) 不好意思 班长
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 请教代码，呵呵
<lainme> ..
<wzssyqa> ....
<iGoogle> 啊。具体的可没有。man就是。简单的参数。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩，我看看
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 有什么好的方法 找 man 的。 在 不知道 命令 或库函数 名， 只 记得 某几个字
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 简单就是说 搜索。 在本地 的 man ，而不是 网上 的。 有办法吗
<iGoogle> locate -r .*man.*xxx lol
<iGoogle> locate的正则
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我试试
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<blueghost> iGoogle:) bash: local: 只能用在函数中
<blueghost> 提示这个
<iGoogle> 其实都再/usr/share/man下嘛
<larrupingpig> 為什麽我的pidgin看不到聊天信息？但是在聊天歷史記錄裏有信息哦
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦
<iGoogle> find也行。locate -r '.*man\>.*xxxx.*'
<ub-cn> 想买电脑了，现在买什么电脑了呢？平板电脑吗？
<ub-cn> 能用 ubuntu 就可以
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不懂， 举个例子， 我想 找 wri?e 的man。
<itrufeng> 平板的 我用了。。。不好用啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 具体 命令是什么， 我在去琢磨
<ub-cn> ubuntu PC 版跟 netbook 版，哪个好阿？
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 你想 蛋疼 的 用 unity
<rothsdad> iGoogle: arecord -C是录音，如何能同时把录的声音播放出来呢？
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 看到了吗
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 看到了吗
<ub-cn> blueghost: netbook 是否功能限制很多？我玩了半天，没有看出来什么不同哦？感觉还是 netbook 好看呢
<rothsdad> iGoogle: arecord -C test.wav | mplayer test.wav  ??
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 就一 残废 的东西。 我不用 netbook，纠结的是 11.04 桌面 也换这个
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 看到没有
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 如果感到幸福你就拍拍手
<ub-cn> blueghost: 愿闻其详
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 如果感到幸福你就拍拍手
 * rothsdad ee大师在否？
<ub-cn> 拍拍！！
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 有什么详， 我就是讨厌。 就像 我讨厌 女的
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 有理由吗
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 出来
<blueghost> rothsdad:) larrupingpig 还真不会 irc 啊
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 你要直接录音？
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 他说 看不到 #ubuntu-cn。 你帮帮 他
<ub-cn> 你爷爷的。你奶奶的，你儿子的，你弟弟的，你妹妹的。感觉都是在骂人。
<iGoogle> 播放出来？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩
<iGoogle> arecord -d 2 -t wav|lame - t.mp3|mplayer - 这样。mplayer的，不知道是不是-的写法。
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 是的，我在骂， 骂的是 unity， unity 太恶心了。 只是和你说 只是个人喜好，没有解释
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 谢啦 :)
<iGoogle> 就是编码一下
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 不为什么 的。 就是不喜欢 unity
 * edison0354 不喜欢uinity+10086
<ub-cn> blueghost: 你有喜欢什么的没有，让他来慰问你一下哈
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 应该不要写那t.mp3.
<ub-cn> 云主机 是个什么概念呢？
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 我没有喜欢的， 用着 openbox。 凑合着用
<Evanescence> 什么命令来格式化分区啊?
<rothsdad> iGoogle: Invalid seek to negative position! 之后mplayer就退出了
<blueghost> Evanescence:) google 啊
<Evanescence> 比如我要格式化分区/dev/sda8 要 怎么做?
<blueghost> Evanescence:)
<ub-cn> 今天就让 openbox 陪陪你哦。 openbox 是什么，好像手熟。绝对不是 vbox
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你懂个p
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 哈有你
<iGoogle> mplayer的，你再看看怎么写的。 rothsdad lame的也看看
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 好的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) http://soft.yesky.com/os/lin/462/2014462.shtml
<jyf1987> edison0354: 明天我去不了了 只有斗篷他们去了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 浅务式郫,丫文浅析了Linux系统中添加硬盘Ｌ分区，格式郫的相关应用命令…m" />
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 参照这个
<ub-cn> ubuntu 云，是做什么用的呢？有谁帮帮扫盲
<edison0354> jyf1987: 囧，俺不认识斗篷……
<edison0354> lerosua: 先来认识下……
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我用这个的 mkfs.*** 详细看那网页。 或者 man
<iGoogle> arecord -d 2 -t wav|lame - -|mplayer -
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你也不认识我 还不是一样的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 见过校内你的大叔照片的
<ub-cn> 这个是什么：http://www.cloudex.cn/ 跟 ubuntu 云一个概念不 ？
<calebot> ub-cn: 云很烦，具体你还是 google 吧，资料看不完
<ub-cn> calebot: 同意。我所以才想简单了解一个。
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 不好意思了， 我只是 太 恶心 unity， 而且 11.04 用这个作为 默认桌面。 有点口不遮掩
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我一天一个样
<ub-cn> blueghost: yaya. 我怎么就觉得 netbook 好看，ubuntu 终于默认我喜欢的东西了也！！ 庆祝
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 孙悟空 ???
<edison0354> jyf1987: 汗
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 艾， 我和你 的审美 不一样。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 成了，arecord -C | aplay -
<larrupingpig> 大家好
<larrupingpig> 為什麽我看不到信息。。。。
<^k^> larrupingpig, 好  ㍦ 
<ub-cn> 云其实就是一个主机，分布在很多地方，跟 torrent 差不多的概念？文件放在很多点上。
<ub-cn> 然后大家都不用硬盘了。
<larrupingpig> 大家能看到我的信息嗎？
<ub-cn> 隐私也没有了。
<calebot> larrupingpig: 看不到
<crose> larrupingpig: 能
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 能
<ub-cn> 都裸了
<rothsdad> ..
<ub-cn> 这个是云不？
<calebot> ub-cn: 你还是多看点资料吧
<blueghost> calebot:) 他的 pidgin 貌似有问题
<ub-cn> ^_^
<blueghost> calebot:) http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/484081capture1302245122.jpg
<blueghost> calebot:) 有很多字 看不到， 我 没用过 pidgin 了。 你帮帮他 吧
<larrupingpig> 是的，我的pidgin有問題，看不到你們的聊天內容，中間聊天信息窗口是空白的，我用鼠標把它反白，就可以看到
<calebot> larrupingpig: 把 $HOME/.pidgin 之类的改名然后重新登陆
<crose>  larrupingpig: 你去插件里把对话颜色勾一下试试
<ub-cn> calebot: 我第一感觉那个云，就是我的网上硬盘。
<larrupingpig> 現在
<larrupingpig> 現在可以了，
<ub-cn> calebot: 你是人是BOT ？
<larrupingpig> 我把所有插件都禁用了，就可以看到了
<calebot> ub-cn: bot
<ub-cn> calebot: 怕
<calebot> larrupingpig: 插件一个一个试得了
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 云 看不懂。 好像是很多的集合体。 什么 软件即服务 什么的， 一大堆 术语组合在一起
<calebot> ub-cn: 天网就在你身边
<ub-cn> calebot: 这么绅士的BOT 还第一次遇见。进步让人蛋疼
<calebot> ub-cn: 为人民服务嘛
<blueghost> calebot:) 你是 党员???
<larrupingpig> 大
<ub-cn> calebot: 是的。天网灰灰，疏而不漏。
<calebot> blueghost: 党有服务过人民？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！？！
<larrupingpig> 地
<larrupingpig> 1
<OT_iux> @@?
<blueghost> calebot:) 喊 的 厉害
<larrupingpig> 1
<larrupingpig> 1
<larrupingpig> 1
<larrupingpig> 1
<larrupingpig> 1
<roylez> 别聊这种东西了，拜托。一点意义都没有
<^k^> larrupingpig: .. ..
<calebot> larrupingpig: /join #test-pidgin
<calebot> larrupingpig: 表乱刷
<larrupingpig> 不好意思，我測試一下。。。看看到底是哪個插件的問題。。。
<larrupingpig> 因為剛才我把所有插件都取消掉了，就可以顯示了，
<larrupingpig>  sorry
<larrupingpig> sorry
<larrupingpig> s
<larrupingpig> d
<larrupingpig> d
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) ...
<blueghost> 在我私聊下刷把
<larrupingpig> 剛才我跟你私聊過。。。私聊可以顯示，就是在我們的公共的這顯示不了。。。。，鬱悶啊
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) 那你自己 建个房间刷
<ub-cn> calebot: 如果没有党，哪里的新中国，没有中国，你叫什么 ubuntu-cn 没有这个频道，你我都没有在这里聊天。
<blueghost> larrupingpig:) /join refreshscreen
<ub-cn> 基本逻辑
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 支持
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 可能名字是 ubuntu-minguo
<calebot> 这啥鬼逻辑…
<ub-cn> 中国人民万岁！
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 对
<calebot> 今天 #ubuntu-cn 被小白刷了？
<blueghost> calebot:) 没有党，就没有 中国人民
<ub-cn> blueghost: 终于跟您有共同话题：我热爱祖国。热爱人民。
<larrupingpig> 鬱悶哦，找不出是哪個插件的問題，算了，可以顯示就行了
<larrupingpig> 現在呢
<Evanescence> ub-cn: good boy, shit, where are your if there is no my kik
<calebot> 两个白痴
<blueghost> calebot:) 不是 人民 拥护党 执政的， 而是 党  让 人民 站起来 的
<ub-cn> 白痴还不黑呢
<blueghost> calebot:) 明白了吗
<Evanescence> ub-cn: WuMao Dang ??
<Evanescence> ub-cn: here is for ubuntu, not your Dang >>>>>
<blueghost> calebot:) 别 拿老外 的执政合理性来讨论 中国。
<ub-cn> 不要谈论政治哦。孩子们
<ub-cn> 我们一起学习电脑吧。
<Evanescence> 讨论 政治的地方多的是,这里是u不嗯土
<Evanescence> ubuntu
<blueghost> calebot:) 你要 高清楚 先后， 其他 国家 的党 是 人民 选举 让他 执政的。 中国是 没有党 就没有 中国，就没有中国人民的。
<Evanescence> ub-cn: 你吗的,翻书真快
<wcheng> 国内还有没有别的IRC了呢
<blueghost> calebot:) 别问我， 没有 党， 我们 该是 什么 人民， 我也不知道
<blueghost> wcheng:) 想要 吗
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 你折腾。还是arecord|aplay嘛。
<Evanescence> 我 走 了
<wcheng> 想，没事去聊聊
<blueghost> wcheng:) 以前 的 263 遗留的 irc
<blueghost> wcheng:) 变成 一夜情 集散地
<blueghost> wcheng:) 想去???
<wcheng> blueghost, 什么意思？看不懂，263是什么
<blueghost> wcheng:) 你和我不是一代人
<blueghost> wcheng:) irc.chinairc.net/6667 这个
<blueghost> wcheng:) 那里 成了一夜情 集散地了
<Kandu> happyaron: debian 能否方便地使用 ppa 資源？
<ub-cn> 电脑前坐久了，伤眼睛，眼睛是肝脏的门户，肝脏管理神经与免疫系统。大家注意健康。
<blueghost> wcheng:) gb 码
<wcheng> Blueghost,
<wcheng> 我是90年的呢
<blueghost> wcheng:) 你是 90生人，还是90上网 a
<ub-cn> 所以我看好PAD 的。有支持的没有？ 最好 电子墨水的。呵呵。
<wcheng> 生人
<happyaron> Kandu: 你不怕死可以直接加
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 你的逻辑很固定 的格式。 a 推出 b ，然后推出 c
<wcheng> 我知道的就这一个IRC，有时候好无聊呢
<blueghost> wcheng:) irc.chinairc.net/6667 这个
<blueghost> wcheng:) irc.chinairc.net/6667 这个
<blueghost> wcheng:) gb 编码
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么
<lemonhall> blueghost: Çë²»Òª´ø»µÐ¡ÅóÓÑ
<^k^> lemonhall:say blueghost: 请不要带坏小朋友 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你失策了， 有翻译 的
<ub-cn> blueghost: 请您仔细看，我说a->b, b->c , 我可没有说有A 就有C 哦
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我刚换了UTF
<ub-cn> 你自己照我的思路下去，你自己的逻辑了也
<lemonhall> blueghost: OPERA默认的竟然是GBK
<wcheng> Blueghost,什么频道呢
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 我是说 你前一个 和这一个 的逻辑的格式 固定。
<blueghost> wcheng:) 你用什么客户端
<ub-cn> blueghost: 呵呵 。人脑总是有人的味道
<blueghost> wcheng:) 你去 #北京 吧
<wcheng> jmirc
<blueghost> ub-cn:)
<blueghost> wcheng:) 没用过
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你有博客吗
<wcheng> 黑莓上的一个客户短
<wcheng> 端
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 加入我的项目把，我缺少一个 测试 的
<blueghost> wcheng:) 哦
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你在啊
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你有博客吗???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不怎么喜欢写
<wcheng> 哦，先闪一下，试试
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不是用PHP写的嘛。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我岂不是还要搭建PHP环境。。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你的 sf.net 用户名 是 maskray
<MaskRay> blueghost: 曾进有。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) wordpress 的有吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 木有
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦, wordpress 的呢
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过要测试，还是等等我，提交新的 源码
<MaskRay> blueghost: 用现成的。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) lemonhall 不灌水了。 我去忙了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是啊。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过要测试，还是等等我，提交新的 源码
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 新的 和旧的变得不兼容了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去吧，我今天闲
<blueghost> 我先潜水了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 去什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是等等把。 等我弄好先。 我很多源码 都没提交呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: .......
<blueghost> 话说 git 真是超级好用 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我又没说要帮你测试啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那你去什么
<MaskRay> blueghost: 终于找回用户名和密码了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 让你去忙啊。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是无限沉默派。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？？？？？？？？
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦，add-apt-repository ppa:aaa/bbb 相當於直接把 http://ppa.launchpad.net/aaa/bbb 加入源列表吧
<happyaron> en
<Kandu> thx :D
<wcheng> Blueghost , chinairc 乱码啊，这个到不是重点，重点是频道里就我一个人啊
<iGoogle> wcheng: lol
<iGoogle> 啥地方，就去。
<OT_iux> @@
<iGoogle> 要是公安局，你也直接去了？
<wcheng> Igoogle ,
<wcheng> Irc.chinairc.net/6667
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你害人啊。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没啥，你在我豆瓣上流过两次言
<lemonhall> edison0354: 两次都是 .................
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<iGoogle> 花瓣上流言？
<lemonhall> Kandu: 你是真的要DEBIAN用PPA？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 只是了解下。日常用的是 arch
<lemonhall> Kandu:恩，我刚换ARCH
<lemonhall> Kandu: 晚上配GNOME。。。。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不過一直想把日常也換 debian
<lemonhall> Kandu: debian 总体来说，问题在于过于保守
<lemonhall> Kandu: GNOME3我估计明年能进入它的STABLE仓库吧。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Kandu> lemonhall: 這應該不是問題吧。
<iGoogle> 为了gnome3，死士不少嘛。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 要是 gnome3 一出debain 就把它加入。那才是真會出問題
<lemonhall> Kandu: 我是觉得它太保守了，即使是TESTING仓库也有些保守。。。。而且以前我混用了几个仓库的东西，立马系统出问题了。。所以发觉这个系统适合服务器。。。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: Ubuntu明显在选软件入库上，激进一些。。但是还是觉得不足够激进。。。。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 呃，它激進了，對我們又沒好處，壞處倒是一堆。
<lemonhall> Kandu: ARCH怎么样？ 刚装好。。。感觉选择软件入库上比UBUNTU还新一些。。关键是滚动升级。。。。。决定折腾一个月看看。。。。
<iGoogle> 一旦滚起来，就不能停了。
<Kandu> lemonhall: arch 么，日常用用蠻好的
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 你这个评价更适合UBUNTU啊
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 你什麼意思？
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 对了。。。AUR是什么？
<j_> 自己用gentoo，服务器用debian，arch感觉两头都不太合适。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 类似于PPA？
<lemonhall> j_: gentoo我听他们说编译量太大了
<j_> lemonhall: 是很大，有时很心痛硬盘。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 類似。不過裡面都是 PKGBUILD。得下載後自己編譯
<lemonhall> Kandu: .........有二进制的么？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 可以
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不過沒人這麼干
 * edison0354  膜拜龅牙哥人人网：请点此进入（http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=249913456）  膜拜茫然弟人人网：请点击此处 （http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=251844903 
<lemonhall> Kandu: 不太理解，用一两个月再说吧。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是arch党？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为了GNOME3。。。决定换一个发行版。。。。
<j_> AUR的话，以前用过clyde这个wrapper感觉挺好用，比其它像 yaourt的快。
<edison0354> lemonhall: FC
<lemonhall> edison0354: UBUNTU的一些问题也让我很痛苦。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 比如我想用IBUS的最新版本。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 关键我想逃避大量的编译。。。我机器太慢了。。。
<j_> FC应该比arch还激进吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 如果机器好的话，搞不好我就去用GENTOO了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用ppa编译
<edison0354> lemonhall: 只要你上PPA速度还可以的话……
<lemonhall> edison0354: PPA的问题在于。。。网络太渣了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 阿荣一直是用PPA编译的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你现在是啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: GNOME3 的话，11.04也有PPA啊。。。但是一想到要在PPA上下载几百兆大的GNOME3。。我就头疼。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不可能的……我几十M的东西都下不下来
<lemonhall> edison0354: 10.10.。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你没用APT-FASTA吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: APT-FAST可以加快不少。。。。但是还是被那个网速弄得无奈了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我用过yum的那个自动查镜像，不过最后还是直接手动指定源了
<j_> lemonhall: aur可能也不会很快，
<lemonhall> j_: 那163里有arch的testing仓库么？
<crose> lemonhall: 有
<j_> lemonhall: 有
<lemonhall> crose: j_ 恩。。THANKS，我看到了。。有社区，有EXTRAS。。。。。基本都有。。。。。。
<j_> 主要是arch共存多个版本应用的时候没有gentoo那么方便，像ruby1.8和1.9
<lemonhall> j_: ?????
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是打算换arch？
<lemonhall> j_: Ubuntu很简单，配置起来也简单
<lemonhall> edison0354: 正在换。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 很多不适应
<edison0354> lemonhall: 干嘛不换fedora？
<edison0354> lemonhall: arch包管理是啥？
<stlifey> 我很想问arch能不能像gentoo一样有类似use的功能，每次升级都要重写PKGBUILD的编译选项，有没有自动一点的办法？谢谢哈
<j_> stlifey: 据我了解没有，像cairo都有两个包一个是 core里面的cairo一个是aur的cairo-xcb
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你用过FEDORA？
<crose> stlifey: 为什么一定要编辑PKGBUILD啊？我很少改的……
<stlifey> j_:谢谢哈，看来gentoo还是有些方面比较省心
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是，我现在是有点儿害怕有发行版概念的东西。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 算是用过吧……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥意思？
<lemonhall> edison0354:  我对于ALPHA这类东西又不敢用。。。其实和ARCH。。。也是一样啊，流式升级。。。。
<stlifey> crose:一些依赖不想安装，比如mplayer很多包都用不到
<j_> lemonhall: 我同时装了ruby1.8和ruby1.9，在gentoo上可以比较方便的指定用哪个，arch上还要自己写脚本貌似，不知道有没有更方便的方法。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 见到ALPHA有种恐惧感。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: arch是啥类型的？我对这个完全没概念……只是觉的arch的wiki做的很好……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也有的，beta我都不用的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我要用F的话，一定是装F15，但是它还在ALPHA。。。我不敢用啊
<crose> stlifey: oo
<edison0354> lemonhall: 等等啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我被UB的alpha坑过一次……然后再也不敢了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: me too....
<lemonhall> edison0354: 自此对ALPHA产生了阴影
<stlifey> F那种东西经常升级版本，陪不起哈
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<edison0354> lemonhall: 软件的alpha倒是没问题
<j_> gentoo就是编译太痛苦了。固态硬盘现在又这么贵。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你给我推荐F。。你用过么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 基本算用过吧……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不过yum的那个GUI前端把我恶心到了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。。。。。。
<stlifey> 大家用过systemd没，在arch用了一下，启动速度飞快
<j_> stlifey: 多久
<edison0354> lemonhall: arch的源是binary还是source？
<lemonhall> edison0354: binary
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我正在看。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦，有啥特点捏？
<stlifey> 3秒可以进入桌面
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/
<edison0354> stlifey: launchd飘过
<j_> stlifey: o_O
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> edison0354: 流式升级，没有发行版本的概念，简单。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其余的我也说不出啊。。。。没用多久呢
<crose> stlifey: 这么夸张？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那不会像UB的dist-upgrade那种恶心哈
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我看好多人都用ARCH。。。然后好像LINUX TOY的TOY在用ARCH。。感觉不被发行版束缚住好一些
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 蛊惑新人呢？
<stlifey> crose:以前的服务能看到一个个DONE，现在就显示几行字就进桌面了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: toy都是失踪多少年了毫不……
<edison0354> tenzu：喂喂，我不是新人
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 我是被你蛊惑的好不好。。你个有家室的。。摔，各种羡慕妒忌狠
<tenzu_> edison0354: 好吧，老帮子
<edison0354> lemonhall: openfetion作者是slackware
<edison0354> tenzu_: ……
<crose> stlifey: 全都搞到后台了还是= =！
<tenzu_> 手机打字真费劲
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对slackware没有好感。。。。
<edison0354> tenzu_: 哦耶
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为什么这个发行版还没死？
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个我也不知道具体有啥特点……
<stlifey> crose:可以这样说吧，不过进去IP，拨号，IPv6隧道全部都好了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我第一次在486上装的就是slackware.....
<lemonhall> edison0354: 它现在是不是还保持着软盘发行的特点啊？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……不知道……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你对gnome3很痴迷啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我说不出来ARCH的好处，你说说F的好处吧
<stlifey> slackware好像是最悠久的Linux发行版。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。我非常想日常GNOME3。。因为在它下面GJS和VALA会更友好。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是觉得fc后面有rhel顶着……估计好点……
<crose> stlifey: 这么牛= =!
<crose> edison0354: fc
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。应该是。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> crose: 习惯
<crose> edison0354: fc是顶在前面的炮灰吧……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是我要是用FC的话，我就会等到6月份底了。。。等不及了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你就是要gtk+3啊？
<edison0354> crose: 是的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对软件的要求可能是太激进了吧
<stlifey> crose:因为systemd进官方仓库了，所以试试看，但是看不见服务的DONE什么的就换回来了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，FC那会儿才发啊……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是啊。。。GTK3啊。。。。GNOME-SHELL也不错啊。。。日常也好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我还是喜欢compiz，坐等mission control中
<crose> stlifey: 是额，出了问题都不知道挂在哪里
<stlifey> arch上面的测试仓库的ibus编译成支持gtk3了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我估计。。。GTK+3明年就会彻底取代2了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对我来说没啥
<lemonhall> stlifey: 你这是明显在诱惑我啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: launchd王道！
<lemonhall> stlifey: 它的IBUS版本是多少？
<j_> ibus现在还是用python实现的吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也诱惑你……
<crose> stlifey: 昨天还没额……手动编译的
<stlifey> lemonhall:不过不能像以前init制定run level了。。。
<stlifey> crose:不是吧，很久就进入了community了
<tenzu_> 测试键盘
<^k^> tenzu_, ....  ㍨ 
<edison0354> tenzu_: ～～～～～～～～～
<yilian> 有对OSI七层模型或直连路由清楚的吗？私聊，关于华为三层交换机和VLAN
<stlifey> lemonhall:ibus和community一个版本的，不过放在community-tesing里面
<crose> stlifey: 昨天试了以下gtk3没开又重新编译的……难道是我用的源更新太慢= =！
<tenzu_> edison0354: 手机打字还是麻烦
<crose> stlifey: 哦，没开community-tesing
<edison0354> tenzu_: 全触屏的泪奔……
<crose> tenzu_: 搞个手写的
<lemonhall> yilian: 不懂，不过3层交换机定然是没有路由功能的
<tenzu_> 我也是啊，还专门换了K9输入法
<yilian> 还真是
<tenzu_> crose: 手写还不如k9快
<blueghost> tenzu_:) 外接 键盘 啊
<stlifey> 问一下，linux下面是不是不能在falsh里面输入中文的？fcitx和scim都不行
<blueghost> tenzu_:) 带个 手机 同时带个 键盘
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/147132
<edison0354> stlifey: 看阿荣的那篇输入法的文章去
<tenzu_> blueghost: 累死。。。
<stlifey> edison0354:嗯，谢谢
<crose> lemonhall: 没有路由功能怎么会叫3层交换机= =！
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 你净看那血型的四格漫画
<blueghost> tenzu:) 因为他自己的血型 不是这个星球有的
<stlifey> http://ctkarch.org/这个发行版好山寨
<tenzu_> blueghost: you got the point
<blueghost> tenzu:)
<blueghost> stlifey:) 你能 让 别人可以点你的 链接吗
<stlifey> blueghost:啧啧，不行。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu:  下载了，居然不全，蛮多重复的。这烂网站。
<blueghost> stlifey:) .....
<blueghost> stlifey:) 怎么山寨了
<stlifey> 在arch上面用openbox做一个最小系统
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 早知道当时给你存一份了
<iGoogle> for i in {1..69}; do for j in {1..5}; do wget http://www.f533.com/xuexingmanhua/images/$i-$j.jpg; done; done
<blueghost> stlifey:) 哦
<blueghost> stlifey:) 原配是什么啊
<tenzu_> fluxbox更简单
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我知道 我是傻子， 见到 链接就点
<stlifey> blueghost:就是openbox+pcmanfm
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有问题
<lemonhall> crose: 有路由功能的叫做四层交换机吧。。。。
<blueghost> stlifey:) 我是说 arch 原配是什么
<iGoogle> 。
 * lemonhall 闪了。。。。回家
<tenzu_> blueghost: 装啥就是啥，最开始连X都没有
<stlifey> blueghost:没有固定的原配吧
<blueghost> stlifey, tenzu 哦， 我不知道啊，所以问。
<stlifey> blueghost:可以直接pacman -S gnome gnome-extra。。。
<crose>  lemonhall: 四层到传输层去了，路由器是三层设备
<blueghost> 对了 可以 flxpanel + compiz 的吗
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 错了
<stlifey> blueghost:。。。。
<blueghost> 对了 可以 flxdesktop + compiz 的吗
<xwx> 聊会儿吧
<xwx> 无聊死了
<xwx> 大家都研究什么东东呢？？
<blueghost> xwx:) 好的， 哥哥 想聊什么呢
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/147134
<tenzu_> blueghost: 应该可以，我没装过
<blueghost> tenzu:) o
<xwx> blueghost: 你最近研究什么呢？？
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 不蛋定了啊
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有个概念 我没搞懂， compiz 算是什么呢， wm 吗？ 还是 和 wm 不是一个 概念
<xwx> 怎么回事？？
<stlifey> 买了个悲剧的XT701，还在意淫2.3.3
<xwx> 人呢？
<tenzu_> blueghost: 实现特效的，不是wm
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 表示 喜欢 西方 的美女
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦， 为什么 openbox 不能 用 compiz
<iGoogle> 皮肤粗糙的？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 鼻子高 的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 五官 清晰 的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不喜欢 像个馒头那样 的
<xwx> 日了
<tenzu_> blueghost: 这我还真不知道，也没试过。让神科普一下
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不行 的， 我是想知道为什么不行
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你贴个
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 科普一下为啥openbox不能用compiz
<Evanescence> ubuntu安装包不满足条間, http://paste.ubuntu.com/591138/ 要怎么解决 ?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 艾。 我教育孩子， 跟他说"不要什么一开始 就 问， 对什么好奇，先要 自己动脑 想一想， 别总 想着让人告诉你， 自己先有个 思考。 想到不知道对不对 才和大人说，或找书看，验证对不对。而且 要问多一句， 大人或书 的一定对 的吗？我的想法哪个错了"
<blueghost> tenzu:) 但 回想 我自己
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不行 的， 我是想知道为什么不行
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我也是 一有问题 就问，不自己先思考
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有口说儿子， 自己还是一个样
<tenzu_> blueghost: 不需要亲自解决的问题我不会主动思考
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没用过。ob啥wm。可能不支持ewmh吧。
<iGoogle> blueghost: 啥血型的
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ubuntu安装包不满足条間, http://paste.ubuntu.com/591138/ 要怎么解决 ?
<j_> blueghost: 说得好啊。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我也是， 可能 习惯了， 从小 一有问题 就问， 大人 总会给出 答案。 弄得 都喜欢依赖别人了
<blueghost> j_:) 到头来，还是 有口 说 儿子， 自己 还是同样 的问题
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你在 对血型 吗
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 就是源没有这包
<tenzu_> blueghost: 有些问题可以google，不过很多专业问题只能问人了
<j_> blueghost: 我总是会抱怨是中国教育造成的，呵呵
<iGoogle> blueghost: 可以判断下，为什么你不思考就问
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我各人的想法，先要 自己思考， 至少， 真的最后要问， 通过自己的思考，也知道 该问什么才是重点。 不会一点都不知道吧， 走有些东西 需要 问 专家 的
<tenzu_> ▲★
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你反证 啊。 看看 是否正确。
<iGoogle> 你说先
<tenzu_> blueghost: 你的想法没错，这样问问题会效率很高
<tenzu_> ◆
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦
<^k^> iGoogle:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是否 一有问题就问 的血型， 是不是 就是我的血型
<tenzu_> 我发的不是乱码
<blueghost> tenzu:) 对小孩来说， 可以 有个独立思考 的习惯。
<iGoogle> 老空格，看晕
<iGoogle> ✔✓
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 好吧，我尽量吧。 我也一直不知道为什么我这样。 习惯了， 现在回想有没有可能 google 用的太多了， 把所有词都按 关键字看了
<tenzu_> blueghost: 小孩子要养成好习惯，虽然长大了不一定坚持
<blueghost> tenzu:) 让他 自然 而然啊。 就是习惯成自然。 从小有这个习惯了，碰到问题，首先是自己想，而不是像我，首先先问人
<blueghost> tenzu:) 让他 自然 而然啊。 就是习惯成自然。 从小有这个习惯了，碰到问题，首先自己思考有什么办法，而不是像我，首先先问人
<iGoogle> 2个疼猪。。
<iGoogle> 手机？
<tenzu_> blueghost: 问人太频繁也不好
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 这个是爱疯登录的
<iGoogle> 啊。捡的？
<j_> blueghost: 就算是问人也要问到核心，说好自己的想法和问题的上下文， 那篇“提问的艺术”上面说的挺好
<happyaron> tenzu_: 爱疯不是会登陆成Tenzu么
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 你给我捡20个去
<tenzu_> happyaron: 全统一了
<iGoogle> 难道你勾了一个富婆了？
<iGoogle> 突然就有钱了
<happyaron> tenzu_: 哦
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 我打算勾你
<iGoogle> 难道是刚才那反正不用的号码？
<iGoogle> 那明显是富婆的手机嘛。
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 穷人都用爱疯
<blueghost> 怎么我总断线
<blueghost> 不会是我反动言论太多了把
<blueghost> happyaron:) 现在我要打包 是打 10.04的还是11.04的呢
<leaveboy> oracle 真的太马芳宁
<leaveboy> 真的他麻烦
<blueghost> happyaron:) 现在我要打包 是打 10.04的还是11.04的呢
<robin0305> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<robin0305> 木有人在吗？
<happyaron> blueghost: 你可以都做
<lifeng> aron完成推荐了，嗯
<happyaron> lifeng: :)
<happyaron> 剩下就只能等了。
<blueghost> happyaron:)  哦明白了
<lifeng> happyaron: debian官僚们可能会让你等上一年半载= =
<happyaron> lifeng: 到这步应该最多2月吧。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: waiting for AM是最难受的，据说有人等了半年。
<lifeng> happyaron: 我记得不知哪一年，最后开帐号等了8个月还是多少
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> 哼哼
<happyaron> lifeng: 我看最近的记录，都是半个月左右操作一次
<lifeng> 哦不是，4个月
<happyaron> 我还剩两步，理想一点大概一个月吧。
<happyaron> o
<lifeng> 好运
<happyaron> 不知道了，等吧。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你还在阿
<lifeng> http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=286 这篇可能是等四个月的原文
<blueghost> 巴西的英文
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lucas Nussbaum’s Blog » Blog Archive » 4 months and 10 days without any new Debian developer. Is Debian dying?
<happyaron> lifeng: Lucas的blog都挺好玩
<lifeng> happyaron: 他刚开始NM process
<lifeng> 可能我记错了= =
<happyaron> lucas是QA team和Ruby team的核心人物啊。
<happyaron> lifeng: lucas@debian.org
<lifeng> 嗯，和mpich2的维护者搞混了
<lambdaq>  ubuntu 下默认有什么GUI diff工具吗？
<lifeng> 还是不对= =
<wacheng> Ubuntu 经常死机，死机的时候NUM和CAPS灯都狂闪
<happyaron> lambdaq: meld
<lifeng> 和Mathieu Malaterre搞混了，debian med组的
<wacheng> 不知道该怎么办
 * MeaCulpa 为啥unix的df命令偏偏遇到太长的fs要换行呢
<lemonhall> wacheng: 难得还有UBUNTU经常死机的人
<MaskRay> lambdaq: meld
<lambdaq> happyaron, MaskRay 这个是apt里安装的嘎。系统没有默认自带gui diff工具吗？
<happyaron> lambdaq: 没有
<happyaron> lambdaq: 700MB的CD你想能装多少东西呢。。。
<MaskRay> lambdaq: emacs ediff 和 vimdiff
<lemonhall> lambdaq: http://wowubuntu.com/rabbitvcs.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: RabbitVCS : TortoiseSVN 的替代者 [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<lemonhall> lainme: 你可以试试这个，这里里面安装的DIFF工具很赞。。。。。本身也是个好东西
<lambdaq> lemonhall, 谢谢，我看看去
<tenzu> lainme躺着也中枪。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔到家了？
<tenzu> lemonhall: hi 大叔
<tenzu> edison0354: hi 老帮子
<edison0354> tenzu: hi，爪机疼猪
<tenzu> edison0354: 没尾巴了，没看到么
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，原来是两个一起挂啊……我还以为是掉线的……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你多大？
<tenzu> edison0354: 去开会的时候忘了把arch里的irssi关掉，所以。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你多大？
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，你也是arch啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 28
<edison0354> tenzu: 他比你大
<tenzu> lemonhall: 叫哥，我31
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哥
<edison0354> tenzu:
<edison0354> tenzu: 我错了……
<tenzu> 哼哼！
<j_> 呃。。。还以为我已经算老的了
<edison0354> tenzu: 你咋这么老……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 小正太。。。。
<edison0354> j_: 您贵庚？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你太小了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 同奔三
<roylez> tenzu: 忘了关irssi然后咋啦
<j_> edison0354: 28...
<tenzu> edison0354: 你还没见过这里的老帮子吧？
<edison0354> roylez: 然后带尾巴了
<edison0354> tenzu: flh是40+的
<roylez> o...
<tenzu> roylez: 然后爱疯再登录，nick就带了个尾巴呗
<edison0354> roylez: 主席今天也没尾巴了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我今天被你忽悠进ARCH了。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 晚上回去装。。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 爱疯……米淫
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我会对你负责的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<lemonhall> tenzu: .........
<j_> 下班走人
<roylez> edison0354: 上班的时候嘛，晚上就有了
<tenzu> roylez: 还没下班？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我会对你负责的。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> roylez: 还上班？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你先去公司对面找个啥吧
<roylez> tenzu: 是阿，为了祖国复兴而奋斗阿
<tenzu> roylez: 那我为了祖国富强吃饭去了，白白
<lemonhall> roylez: 你不是在一个什么电梯公司干么？
<lemonhall> roylez: 我记错了？貌似还是你们家的产业啊。。。有前途啊
<Guest75443> 有人在吗？
<lemonhall> 非人类飘过。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Guest75443> ...
<Guest75443> 那您慢慢漂。。。
<Guest75443> 我找一个不飘的人聊一聊
<Guest75443> 英文的人很多嘛。。。
 * edison0354 御姐控飘过
<Guest75443> 大家静一静。。。不要总飘。。。
<mindcat> 现在我是个大悲剧,刷BIOS失败了
<Guest75443> 嗯。。。是该考虑向政府所要抚恤金了。。。
 * NoIE 刚刚法线，VMware Player 最新版的版本号为 3.14 ，如果再修复一下 bug ，版本号就成 3.14159 了。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……再来一个就3.14159265了
<edison0354> mindcat: 那你咋用电脑的……
<edison0354> NoIE: 明天见……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不错，我大致理解了ARCH的理念了。。。。这就是一个对开发者来说相当友好的系统
<lemonhall> edison0354: Fedora被ARCH认为也是相当激进。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ARCH是个实用主义
<lemonhall> edison0354: 简约主义者。。。
<jingqq5210> hello
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍪ 
<jingqq5210> vim里那个自动在创建的文件前面江上文件信息的插件叫做什么名字
<NoIE> edison0354: 再见。
<jingqq5210> ^k^: k 老大是机器人回复么？
<jingqq5210> vim里那个自动在创建的文件前面加上文件信息的插件叫做什么名字	
<^k^> jingqq5210, 当老板是不是一个机器人回来了吗？  ㍪ 
<jingqq5210> ^k^: 乎乎～～看来是人机合体
<^k^> jingqq5210, 爱丽丝聊天机器人可以按照我们的许多事情，比如你的问题的讨论。  ㍪ 
<mindcat> edison0354: 好吧,我使用Xubuntu 刷BIOS刷失败的
<edison0354> mindcat: ……
<mindcat>  用一个程序 叫 flashrom
<jingqq5210> 哈哈～
<jingqq5210> ^k^: enen
<edison0354> NoIE: 再啥见……
<jingqq5210> 我找到了
<^k^> jingqq5210, 你通常怎样介绍自己？  ㍪ 
<jingqq5210> 原来就是c.vim
<NoIE> edison0354: 你不是说“明天见”吗？
<jingqq5210> ^k^:  哪方面的介绍？
<edison0354> NoIE: 我也没说我要下啊……
<^k^> jingqq5210, 是什么吗？  ㍪ 
<mindcat> 表示此程序已经警告的了的说,此BIOS芯片没有经过测试...我就去当了小白鼠...
<jingqq5210> ^k^: 混乱中
<mindcat> 结果失败了
<^k^> jingqq5210, 我需要时间来制定的答复。  ㍪ 
<mindcat> test
<mindcat> TEST
<mindcat> 测试
<edison0354> mindcat: 世界需要小白鼠
<mindcat> edison0354: 也是呢
<mindcat> test
<pocoyo> mindcat: 山崩地裂，不可动摇，人言可畏，不能移志，此即知己。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> TEST
<pocoyo> mindcat: 我要做个下载软件，名字叫掩耳。因为迅雷不及掩耳。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<mindcat> 测试
<pocoyo> mindcat: 人贵在言而有信——我说不还钱就不还钱！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<NoIE> 日本 7.3 级地震，相信 2012 的人又增加了。
<mindcat> 相信2012的人有几个E?
<ofan> mindcat: 念力猫?
<edison0354> mindcat: 观望2012中
<mindcat> ofan, 随你怎么叫
<Kandu> happyaron: debian 新維護人員手冊有新版本了么？
<happyaron> Kandu: 没有
<ofan> mindcat: 弯勺念力猫..  念力弯勺猫..
<happyaron> Kandu: 还是那版
<OT_iux> mindcat: 音译：卖淫凯
<mindcat> 我去WC了,你们聊吧.
<Kandu> happyaron: 嗯。不過，我發現裡面多了很多未翻譯的段落。而且更新日期也是 04-07 了
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，我去看看。
<happyaron> Kandu: 稍后我更新下
<fillayu> still @ company
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 的 香港，台湾 翻译都是 edison0354 翻译的吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 的 第一段， 香港，台湾 翻译都是 edison0354 翻译的吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 的 第一段，还是  香港，台湾 翻译抄 简体 的啊
<ubuntu> 有人在线吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) 貌似 第一段 三个地方 都差不多。 简体的，多了一句
<ubuntu> 呀 吗意思
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我想 是 香港台湾 抄 内地 的。 我想， 中国 内地终于有东西 被人抄了
<blueghost> ubuntu:) gnome3 网站 的翻译
<ubuntu> 哦
<happyaron> blueghost: 我翻的初稿，TW/HK抄去了，然后edison补充后来的更新，参考了TW/HK的
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<ubuntu> 什么文章啊 我刚来
<happyaron> ubuntu: http://gnome3.org/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不是 gnome3 的布局改正了。 看 台湾 香港 的 第一段 少 了 简体 的一句话 也不会错版 了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 就是 新的版面 不会 因为字数 不够 而错版 了把
<happyaron> blueghost: 你这说话一空格一空格的，真的很难理解。。。
<ubuntu> 这个桌面可以用了吗
<lemonhall> 搞不定ARCH。。。算了
<happyaron> ubuntu: 刚刚可以用，但是还有不少细节问题等待用户反馈。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不好意思， 我习惯了， 很可能是用 google 太多了， 把词都看成关键字
<happyaron> 呃
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我英语很烂，艾。 英语不行 还是 不行啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 真羡慕别人可以贡献什么。
<happyaron> blueghost: 帮别人解决问题，也是贡献。
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 好的
<blueghost> happyaron:) 但我本身 linux 都不大懂。我只将ubuntu单纯作为使用的。 深入不多。 也只是作为编程环境 而已
<happyaron> 没关系，使用就是支持，哈哈
<blueghost> 为了能帮助别人， 要深入了解一下 linux
<blueghost> happyaron:)
 * lemonhall 晚上在主机上装ARCH。。。祝福我吧。。。一旦折腾坏了。。。我3年没重新做过的主机就OVER了。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 现在不是 beta 了???
 * lemonhall 别了司徒雷登～～～～～～～～～～
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说你文艺又不承认
<blueghost> 走了
 * ofan 别了雷速登...
<NoIE> 到底什么是文艺？
<blueghost> NoIE:) lemonhall 文艺 腔
<NoIE> 我们有代沟。。。
<NoIE> 不是，我就在沟里。
<blueghost> 哦
<happyaron> blueghost: 已经发布了
<wujie> 各位
<wujie> 11.04不太好啊
<ofan> NoIE: 你也是学生吧
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu 11.04 真的官方 不支持 gnome 3 了吗
<wujie> 我也是
<wujie> 没，
<happyaron> wujie: 那就用老板本的
<NoIE> ofan: 不是。
<happyaron> blueghost: 11.10时才支持
<ofan> NoIE: 工作了?
<NoIE> 恩
<wujie> 11.04有点难看
<happyaron> blueghost: 现在人家没人搞，全力做unity
<ofan> NoIE: blender要求配置高不高
<wujie> 这个是不是创新呢
<blueghost> wujie:) 我也是。 活到老学到老
<wujie> 我是菜鸟额，嘻嘻
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 好像 unity 和 gnome3 有冲突， 在网上看的。 11.10会 解决把
<ofan> NoIE: 做模型 需要学点什么?
<lemonhall_> 实体机装不上。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 木工
<lemonhall_> 算了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 你不是别了吗， 怎么又来了
<ofan> blueghost: 3d模型
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<NoIE> ofan: 我用 AMD Athlon II X4 620 + NVIDIA GT210 。
<blueghost> ofan:) 需要有空间感。 立体几何
<ofan> NoIE: 四核?
<ofan> 我一垃圾本啊..
<NoIE> ofan: 是的，所以建议学素描。
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 镜像貌似有问题，肯定是。。。否则不可能两台机器都出现同样的错误。。。。我下次下完镜像要检查一下MD5
<blueghost> ofan:) 我基本上 是 拿起来就用。 根本没学什么。就是一边玩一边学
<ofan> NoIE: 你会素描?
<NoIE> ofan: 不会。
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么说自己垃圾呢
<NoIE> ofan: 所以模型做得很糟糕。
<blueghost> ofan:) 你有空间感，就行
<NoIE> ofan: 只要不是渲染动画，一般的电脑都可以吧？
<rothsdad> 大家推荐一款不错的思维导图软件吧？
<ofan> NoIE: 我看着还行.. 关键那写比例 你怎么弄好的
<blueghost> ofan:) 买点书，边玩边学
<ofan> blueghost: - -
<wujie> 问个问题，对某些软件编译时，提示权限不够怎么办
<ofan> blueghost: 大苏... 您不去看孩子了
<ofan> ?
<NoIE> ofan: 我也觉得那个难。
<blueghost> wujie:) 具体点
<blueghost> wujie:) 哪一步提示权限 啊
<wujie> 我从主机上ftp下来文件后，
<wujie> 在ubuntu中，想开启服务器 main
<wujie> 命令：./main
<ofan> NoIE: 我看你做的挺好.. 要我做就是一坨..
<NoIE> wujie: 编译不需太高的权限，安装需要。
<wujie> 结果权限不够
<NoIE> ofan: 谢谢。
<wujie> sudo -s也没用
<blueghost> wujie:) 像 NoIE 说的 安装时出现权限错误，还是编译的时候
<NoIE> ofan: 我苦恼的是，现阶段，做不出萝莉以外的东西。。。
<ofan> NoIE: ...
<blueghost> NoIE:) 萝莉???
<blueghost> wujie:) 像 NoIE 说的 安装时出现权限错误，还是编译的时候
<wujie> 帮看下
<ofan> NoIE: 你做之前没学过相关知识?
<blueghost> wujie:) 看不懂，是运行时的权限问题把
<NoIE> ofan: 很早以前买过一本 3ds max 6 的教材。
<wujie> 恩
<blueghost> wujie:) 什么服务器啊， 是不是要求特殊 的用户的啊
<qinglingquan> 谁知道有没有和fold功能相反的命令？
<blueghost> wujie:) 貌似 有些服务 需要特殊权限运行的
<wujie> 恩，我问下他
<blueghost> wujie:) 项目网站有 介绍的把
<wujie> 他说：wuckfindows(627440003)  19:33:55
<wujie> 但是 我编译了个新程序放进去 是可以的
<wujie> wuckfindows(627440003)  19:34:03
<wujie> 二进制文件
<ofan> NoIE: 哦~
<ofan> qinglingquan: unfold?
<qinglingquan> ofan: 似乎没有这个吧：）
<blueghost> wujie:) 看不懂
<lemonhall_> NoIE: 做美漫吧
<lemonhall_> NoIE: 美漫美漫
<NoIE> lemonhall_: 中漫不行吗？
<blueghost> wujie:) 你贴图可以吗
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 安裝時遇到什麼問題？ IO 錯誤？
<blueghost> 干嘛总dcc
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 直接上来一句GOOD LUCK。。。。
<wujie> 贴图怎么弄，只会截图
<blueghost> wujie:) 把你的输出 贴到网上， 大家都可以看到，更多人帮你啊
<blueghost> wujie:) http://code.bulix.org
<ofan> qinglingquan: 没用过fold,看介绍是是wrap text的,相反就是删除换行符吧
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 说什么/sbin/init 压根就启动不起来。。。两台机器一样，我就觉得不太对劲，虚拟机好好的。。有可能是U盘拷贝错误了？或者什么文件损坏了。。。
<blueghost> wujie:) 你的 是一个服务器，然后放个程序，由服务器 调用？
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 提示符是ramfs什么的
<blueghost> wujie:) 然后提示 没有权限???
<wujie> 恩，对
<qinglingquan> ofan: 恩，是的。但是段落间的不删除。
<ofan> qinglingquan: 一般段落都是以标点符号结尾,所以可以按照一定规则删
<blueghost> wujie:) http://code.bulix.org  你把输出 贴到这， 然后再问， 别从传我一个人。 看看别人 帮不帮的了你
<qinglingquan> ofan: fold就是控制多少列添加换行符。默认记得是80.
<wujie> 好的，谢谢
<blueghost> wujie:) 谢什么， 又没帮上忙
<qinglingquan> ofan: 现在就是想找个整理格式的工具
<wujie> file:///home/wujie/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/%E6%9C%AA%E5%91%BD%E5%90%8D.jpg
<fillayu> 最近硬件上，流行用什么ＣＰＵ
<wujie> AMD12æ ¸
<blueghost> ........
<ofan> qinglingquan: 代码格式化?
<blueghost> wujie:) 你干吗呢
<wujie> 我是菜鸟
<blueghost> wujie:)  程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org
<blueghost> wujie:) 文本的可以贴到  code.bulix.org 图的 贴到 imagebin.org
<NoIE> fillayu: 等APU吧。
<wujie> 知道了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 帮帮 wujie ， 程序运行时的权限问题。 我要陪儿子了
<blueghost> lemonhall_:) 别了 lemonhall_
<wujie> 恩
<qinglingquan> ofan: 不是，没代码格式化那么麻烦。在编辑器里用正则表达式或宏应该也可以，就是想找个简单的。
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/147143
<ofan> qinglingquan: 奥..
<houge_langley> 很就没有上来了。
<houge_langley> 很久
<lemonhall_> blueghost: .................
<lemonhall_> blueghost: 别了
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/147144
<houge_langley> 我在论坛发起了一个投票，希望大家参与一下，只是做个小小的调查
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/147144
<lemonhall_> wujie: 咋了
<oinil> 干啥的投票？
<wujie> 权限不够
<oinil> 懒得去翻论坛
<houge_langley> http://bit.ly/graZse
<Kandu> wujie: -_-b
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【投票】ubuntu 11.04发布在即，大家是继续现在的版本，还是更新呢！？
<NoIE> wujie: 请将运行后的提示贴出来，谢谢。
<wujie> 恩
<oinil> ....
<Kandu> wujie: chmod +x SuperServer
<lemonhall_> wujie: 你确定可以运行？
<houge_langley> 谢谢各位。
<lemonhall_> wujie: 恩。。 Kandu帮我说了
<lemonhall_> wujie: 应该事先让你LS一下看看颜色
<adam8157> 我继续用debian, 入职新公司后用fedora...路过...
<oinil> 我继续arch，入职新公司后还是arch.....
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/147145
<Kandu> wujie: file SuperServer
<wujie> 不懂
<lolicon> http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=249913456 .. 不解释。。
<NoIE> wujie: 意思是让你输入命令：“ file SuperServer”
<wujie> 人人？
<lemonhall_> 我的U盘明明是2G的。。。现在怎么只有1G了。。。LINUX的分区。。。WIN识别不了。。。怎么办呢？
 * lemonhall_ 啊。。算了。。当我没说。。我刚看完。。是1G的。。。
<wujie> 到linux下格式成FAT32
<lolicon> 低格。。
<lolicon> 或者重新分区什么的。。
 * lemonhall_ 没事，当我没说。。发觉写得是1G的。。我记错了。。以为是个2G的U
<lolicon> 你是不是之前做成启动盘了。。
<lolicon> ...
<wujie> 我用4g的做的
<lemonhall_> 我正准备做启动盘呢。。。。刚才用 dd 做的，这次换WIN做这个启动盘试试。。。不甘心
<NoIE> lolicon: you？
<wujie> 没想到卡在那里了
<lemonhall_> wujie: chmod +x SuperServer 然后sudo 还是不行？
<Guest68150> ls
<lolicon> ><
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 他那個不是可執行文件。他當然執行不了了
<lemonhall_> Kandu: ..............
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 理解不了你的话，我基础也不是很好。。。。
<lemonhall_> OK，启动盘做好了，再试一次。。。。
<wujie> 不行
<wujie> 郁闷，这软件变态
<leyle> blueghost: 在？
<lemonhall_> leyle: 养娃去了
<leyle> lemonhall_: 擦，他娃多大了，
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 我晕。。果真是因为启动盘没做好的问题。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: wujie: file SuperServer
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 装UBUNTU也遇到好多次这类问题。。。
<wujie> 痛苦阿
<leyle> wujie: 无界
<wujie> 恩
<leyle> 好霸气的名字
<leyle> 霸气外泄，
<wujie> 小心射你
<tztq> -list italian
<myke2> MaskRay: 你前两天说堆式的可以把大小定位到2^n?
<RuiZi> 拍黄片 + 名扬色情路 = ？
<lemonhall_> leyle: 听上去刚上幼儿园
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<xinqishi143> 请问这里有人有知乎滴邀请码不？
<myke2> MaskRay: 在写一个线段树, 比较头疼
<MaskRay> myke2: 求题号
<myke2> MaskRay: 3225
<MaskRay> myke2: 太麻烦了。
<RuiZi> 拍黄片 + 名扬色情路 = PHP + MYSQL
<crose> RuiZi: orz
<NoIE> 不懂
<NoIE> Ctrl+Z
<lemonhall_> Kandu: 安装期间貌似不能配置无线网络啊。。。看来得等装好再说了
<tenzu> lemonhall_: 你怎么带尾巴了？
<lemonhall_> nick lemonhall
<lemonhall> tenzu: 一不小心
<tenzu> notify.pl好像不工作了，nnd
<Freebuilder_> 怎么会多个下划线
<Kandu> lemonhall: 能配置
<oinil> 有没有人记得vi模式下的 bash里面引用上一条命令的最后一个参数是什么快捷键？
<myke2> oinil: k
<myke2> oinil: set -o vi
<oinil> 那是上一条所有的.....
<oinil> myke2: 你没有回答我问题阿
<tenzu> myke2: 客服你好
<myke2> oinil: k
<myke2> tenzu: 你好, 阿弥陀佛
<tenzu> nnd notify还是不干活
<oinil> myke2: k是上面一整条....我要的是最后一个参数.....就像emacs模式下的esc+.
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我卡到网络配置了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 卡到哪里？
<sheshark> bash里面删除光标后面的一个单词用什麽快捷键？删除光标前的是ctrl+w
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我的笔记本的网卡是USB的。。。首先怎么看内核是否加载了我这个VT6656的驱动？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 等我看看
<lemonhall> tenzu: lsusb....
<lemonhall> tenzu: 算了。。我自己来吧。。这个VT6656我很怀疑内核没有加载，然后果然没加载。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: modulus里面？
<tenzu> lemonhall: modules()
<tenzu> 拼错了
<lemonhall> tenzu: rc.conf?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 对啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我确定的知道37的内核是有这个驱动的。。。但是不知道我下载的这个2010.5的里面有没有。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 怎么写呢？在rc.conf的modules() 里写VT6656？ lsusb之后列表里没任何跟VT6656有关的东西。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 2010.5里面应该是34要么35，记不清了
<lemonhall> tenzu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup 恩，我是看这个来的。。。看来得先装驱动
<myke2> oinil: b不支持跨行, 可能只能k$bd0了
<tenzu> lemonhall: ipw2200，我用的是这个，不知道你什么情况
<tenzu> lemonhall: http://www.logicsupply.com/blog/2008/01/02/building-the-vt6656-linux-driver-for-ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Building the VT6656 Linux Driver for Ubuntu : Logic Supply Blog
<lemonhall> tenzu: 无线网什么的最讨厌了。。我的UBUNTU10.10不用编译任何东西这个VT6656就搞定了，以前9.04还需要编译，后来看了 microcai的内核的时候才注意到这个VT6656在最新内核里是有的。。。看来。。最快的解决方案是。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 插上双绞线。。更新内核
<oinil> sheshark: esc + delete
<nicephil> 有谁介绍下命令行下支持中文的浏览器
<tenzu> lemonhall: 无线更新多慢啊
<tenzu> nicephil: w3m
<pityonline> 有使用 rhythmbox 同步 ipod 的同学吗？请教下方法。
<qinglingquan> nicephil: elinks
<nicephil> tenzu 谢谢
<tenzu> pityonline: 你搞这玩意儿？
<sheshark> oinil: 多谢！
<pityonline> tenzu: 我懒得开 windows 7 再开 itunes 了
<sheshark> oinil: 不行哦，不是这个
<oinil> sheshark: 那就不知道了
<sheshark> oinil: )
<tenzu> pityonline: 网上看到说删除rythmbox文件夹里一个xml文件就可以，没试过
<pityonline> http://www.pcyyjs.com/sys/Ubuntu/3756/ 这里看到了，在 rhythmbox 的设备 ipod 图标上点右键有同步的选项，但我这没有
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu上同步iPhone的音乐和照片-Ubuntu-操作系统-计算机应用技巧网-计算机基础知识
<pityonline> tenzu: 那个好像是解决同步过的歌曲不在 rhythmbox 里显示的问题
<mindcat> join #cedega
<tenzu> pityonline: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-rhythmbox-iphoneipod-sync-issues.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Fix Rhythmbox Iphone/Ipod Sync Issues | Ubuntu Geek
<pityonline> tenzu: 我还没走到那一步，因为我现在不能把歌从 rhythmbox 中放进 ipod 里
<tenzu> pityonline: 插件不工作？
<pityonline> tenzu: 便携式播放器 MTP 和便携式播放器 iPod 两个插件都是启用状态的
<tenzu> pityonline: 没用过。。。
<maonx> pityonline: 同求,我在Arch下都认不出Ipod... 没法同步音乐感觉
<pityonline> maonx: 其实把歌曲拖进 ipod 图标就行了，前几天我试过，不行，以为这根本不管用呢，今天又行了……
<maonx> pityonline: 我的插在电脑上认不出来- -不知道是不是我写的usb规则不对,只能用ssh
<pityonline> maonx: 呵呵，俺啥都没写，全默认
<tenzu> 明天充电的时候我试试去
<maonx> pityonline: 我没装桌面环境
<tenzu> maonx: 伪装键盘控么？
<maonx> tenzu: 去arch试,openbox算是桌面 环境
<maonx> tenzu: 么
<maonx> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> maonx: 难道不算么？
<pityonline> maonx: 你厉害
<maonx> tenzu: 还以为算是窗口管理
<maonx> tenzu: Awesome好像没有usb管理的要自己挂或写规则
<maonx> pityonline: 装了Awesome
<tenzu> maonx: 我一直手动挂
 * maonx 要么周末直接整一个Gnome3 tenzu 
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下你的代码
<tenzu> maonx: 你会跟我一样的
<maonx> tenzu: 那找到不设置名- -
<maonx> tenzu: 设备
<maonx> tenzu: 我是有点怕 但区别就是你在虚拟机中
<pityonline> maonx: 那玩意儿我一直敬而远之，主要是现在没时间和精力折腾了
<maonx> pityonline: 呵呵 只是感觉快捷键方便 也折腾不了多长时间,现在我基本不折腾了
<myke2> ofan: vim能不能删除行?
<maonx> myke2: dd
<myke2> maonx: 不是这个意思
<myke2> maonx: 比如
<myke2> maonx: abcdefg\nUabcdef
<myke2> maonx: U表示现在光标所在位置
<myke2> maonx: 要删除前面一个\n
<myke2> ofan: 删除换行符
<maonx> myke2:可以删 不过我不会,- -||
<myke2> maonx: 刚才搜索到J是和下一行join, 我看下K是什么意思
<myke2> maonx: no
<adam8157> myke2: k 是手册
<adam8157> K
<adam8157> myke2: 关于换行符的正则是\r
<adam8157> myke2: vim
<adam8157> myke2: vim中是这样
<myke2> adam8157: 我为了删除向前一个\n, 用得着扩展命令模式?
<myke2> adam8157: 我就想的到类似J的效果, 只不过是连接到上行
<adam8157> myke2: 哦, 就一行啊? 那就kJ好了 :-)
 * maonx 我如果在ssh主机上,怎么把文件复制到本地, 我用scp感觉记不住目录的话好麻烦
<myke2> adam8157: 哦, 差不多.
<void1> maonx: 那用gui啊，filezilla什么的
<myke2> adam8157: 原来都是I BackSpace C-[的, 觉得很繁, 今天学到J
<maonx> void1: 对哦,忘了还有这个 :)
<void1> maonx: 或者sshfs，直接挂文件树上
<maonx> void1: 我有Filezilla 先试下
<adam8157> myke2: 但是默认会加一个空格
<void1> maonx: 恩
<leyle> 这个pdf，安装了poppler-data，也修改了 /etc/conf.d/49-sanserif.conf 倒数第四行，但是还是乱码  http://www.leyle.com/myfile/%E4%BA%BA%E6%9C%88%E7%A5%9E%E8%AF%9D.pdf
<myke2> adam8157: 能没有么
<tenzu> maonx: 刚才洗衣服去了
<leyle> 求帮忙看一下，具体如何，
<maonx> tenzu: 真勤快呀
<adam8157> myke2: 改formatoptions
<tenzu> maonx: 真机还是别装了，装完还得换回来
<tenzu> maonx: 不洗没的换了
<maonx> tenzu: 不能二个并存?
<tenzu> maonx: 可以，而且gnome3删不掉了
<oxbat> you ren zai ma
<oxbat> bagn ge mang
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种线段树用于模拟的我以前还真没遇到过
<oxbat> wo buneng da hanzi,...zai zhongduan
<tenzu> maonx: 我也就是进去看了一下，各种不正常，然后又换回来了
<oxbat> anyone who can help me
<oxbat> ...
<adam8157> myke2: -=M
<oxbat> help
<oxbat> help
<oxbat> adam8157
<maonx> void1: 搞错了...Filezilla是ftp的..
<maonx> tenzu: 还删不掉?
<oxbat> ...
<oxbat> help
<oxbat> me
<adam8157> oxbat: what's up
<adam8157> 快说 我要出门了
 * leyle 这个pdf，安装了poppler-data，也修改了 /etc/conf.d/49-sanserif.conf 倒数第四行，但是还是乱码  http://www.leyle.com/myfile/%E4%BA%BA%E6%9C%88%E7%A5%9E%E8%AF%9D.pdf
<void1> maonx: 不，选sftp
<oxbat> are you chinese adam 8157
<tenzu> maonx: 对啊，这个依赖那个的
<adam8157> oxbat: 是
<oxbat> wo de diannao da bucheng hanyu.baoqian
<maonx> void1: 哦
<myke2> adam8157: 如果打开paste呢?
<oxbat> zai zhongduan
<adam8157> oxbat: 没十二
<oxbat> meifa qidong chuankou xitong
<adam8157> oxbat: debian?
<oxbat> no,ubuntu
<adam8157> myke2: paste不清楚了
<tenzu> oxbat: 如果是tty，那麻烦了
<oxbat> windows keneng shi zhongdu,buduan lanping ,ranhou zhege xitong yejiu meifa qidong le
<oxbat> kanbudao hanzi..doushi luanma
<oxbat> mafan shiyong pinyin.xiexie
<myke2> adam8157: 应该是:set fo+=M?
<adam8157> myke2: 哦 是的
<sheshark> vim打什麽命令出现这样的场景？http://p.blog.csdn.net/images/p_blog_csdn_net/wooin/programming_with_gvim_01.png
<sheshark> ctags也装了
<myke2> leyle: 第几页?
<oxbat> not that easy question.
<tenzu> oxbat: www.inputking.com if your X is running
<oxbat> no it's not running
<leyle> myke2: 所有的正文中文内容
<oxbat> it's the first time that windows virus can danmage linux.
<myke2> leyle: 似乎没有任何问题
<oxbat> great
<leyle> myke2: 你看我的 http://i.imgur.com/SKzdA.png
<tenzu> oxbat: try live system, or you can find a way to enable fbterm
<myke2> leyle: fc-match
<leyle> myke2: 没看明白
<myke2> oxbat: What? Windows Virus damaged Linux?
<myke2> leyle: 命令
<oxbat> ohh,thank you tenzu.now the biggest question is can't kill virus.
<leyle> myke2: 详细一点哈
<oxbat> yes.myke2
<myke2> leyle: fc-match
<myke2> leyle: 这个命令, 看下输出什么?
<oxbat> maybe I should reinstall the system tomorrow.
<leyle> myke2: msyh.ttf: "微软雅黑" "Normal"
<tenzu> oxbat: try avast
<myke2> leyle: fc-match sans
<oxbat> but now no Xwindows.is there any command kill virus software.
<myke2> leyle: 用m$的字体, 我就说不清楚了
<oxbat> commandline
<freetstar> 求解答，明天得gnome3 party怎么去，直接去就ok？
<leyle> myke2: DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<freetstar> 求解答，明天得gnome3 party怎么去，直接去就ok
<freetstar> ？
<myke2> leyle: 字体替换, 装上wqy-zenhei应该没什么问题了吧
<freetstar> 求解答，明天得gnome3 party怎么去，直接去就ok
<freetstar> 我感觉我要刷屏了。。
<tenzu> freetstar: 通常这种场合好歹得拿个笔记本装装样子吧，没有笔记本就拿个照相机
<leyle> myke2: 最开始用的 文泉驿正黑，我乱码才换了的
<happyaron> freetstar: 去就行
<tenzu> freetstar: 照相机也没有就拿个带摄像头的手机。。。
<myke2> leyle: 找/etc/fonts/conf.d/44-wqy-zenhei.conf
<freetstar> 。。。
<myke2> leyle: 不是正黑的问题
<freetstar> 好的
<myke2> leyle: 在那里设置字体优先级
<leyle> myke2: 哦，
<freetstar> 只有手机了
<happyaron> 明天的GNOME launch party有50张ubuntu CD赠送，想要的去拿吧。
<happyaron> Canonical的shipit关闭了，以后再要CD就比较困难了，:(
<myke2> leyle: serif, sans-serif, monospace全部把中文字体设置在第一个prefer就应该没问题了
<tenzu> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/04/zhen-san-shen-zuo-smtv.html
<leyle> myke2: 好，我先去试一下
<tenzu> happyaron: 10.10？
<happyaron> tenzu: en
<happyaron> tenzu: 11.04的盘才开始预定
<myke2> happyaron: 11.04是LTS么
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<myke2> happyaron: 下一个LTS是?
<maonx> pityonline: 现在我用AVplayer播放音乐了暂时想听的...
<happyaron> myke2: 12.04
<tenzu> happyaron: 不知道官方贴纸卖不卖。。。
<pityonline> maonx: 临时的可以用 moc
<maonx> pityonline: 我直接ssh同步.. 另时跑步用用了
<pityonline> maonx: 额
<happyaron> tenzu: 有卖的，你在帝都的话可以送你几张。
 * tenzu 默默的注视着两个跑步男
<pityonline> maonx: 真得握手了，我早上跑
<tenzu> happyaron: 夏天。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: ok
<maonx> pityonline: 我晚上跑准备出发..
<maonx> tenzu: - -你不要越来越胖呀
<pityonline> maonx: enjoy that
<maonx> pityonline: :)
<tenzu> maonx: 75kg，哪儿胖了
<maonx> tenzu: 快赶上我了,身高?
<tenzu> maonx: 181cm
 * maonx 发现临时用AVplayer播放音乐 好费电..
<tenzu> maonx: 有漂亮小妹赶紧给我介绍
<maonx> tenzu: 比我瘦- -
<leyle> myke2:  fc-match 输出是 wqy-zenhei.ttc: "文泉驿正黑" "Regular"   并且也修改了 44-wqy-zenhei.conf 下面三个prefer里面第一项为文泉驿正黑，但是还是乱码
<maonx> tenzu: 身材是不错 最近没见过几个小妹
<tenzu> maonx: avplayer和vlc都费电
<myke2> leyle: fc-match sans
<maonx> tenzu: 现在同步问题就这个好解决呀 明天看你怎么连Iphone 我插了都认不出来
<edison0354> maonx: 好播放器！
<leyle> myke2: DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<maonx> edison0354: ~~~~
<tenzu> maonx: 我还真没试过，以前只是充电而已
<tenzu> avplayer我真的拿来放av，因为文件夹可以设密码，吼吼~~
<maonx> tenzu: 充电一点问题也没有,但就是认不出来
<maonx> tenzu: 我还没试过,我看下 还可以高密码??
<maonx> 设
<myke2> leyle: 按照我的设置是sans, sans-serif, monospace最prefer的都是中文字体了, 这样似乎没遇到过问题. 你改过什么东西我就不清楚了, 或者Ubuntu有什么特殊性. fontconfig复杂的几乎是一个语言, 一般简单的探索无法获知, 你找行家帮你解决吧.
<tenzu> maonx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IPod
<leyle> myke2: 哦，麻烦你了，我再看看吧，蛋疼阿。
<tenzu> maonx: avplayer setting里面自己翻
<maonx> tenzu: 又多了一个,真可以看AV了
<oxbat> ...
<oxbat> ohh,thank you tenzu.now the biggest question is can't kill virus./
 * pityonline http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown 第四个倒计时图标居然是 riku 同学设计的，不错！
<myke2> leyle: 你要网上搜索fontconfig的资料, 最好是english, 这些完整. 网上那方法都是在不了解fontconfig情况下的瞎子摸象, 可以是这么说, 所以局限性很强. 就像用C写个Hello, world一样, 按照别人的抄写一个, 虽然完全不懂C
<pityonline> 第一个和第四个应该都是
<maonx> tenzu: 设置了密码 进入无要求啊
<tenzu> maonx: 关了重开
<tenzu> pityonline: 感觉那俩没区别
<maonx> tenzu: 还是没用
<leyle> myke2: 哦？ english 材料没有乱码阿？他们也讨论类似中文这些 乱码？
<void1> 没看出1和4的区别
<pityonline> tenzu: 颜色稍有区别
<tenzu> maonx: 新建一个文件夹
<maonx> tenzu: 是新建了 颜色是红的但进去不用 密码已经设置了
<tenzu> maonx: 等我看看
<tenzu> maonx: 新建文件夹，点扳手，点右边的箭头，Use Passcode On
<wacheng> Debian安装了nvidia官方驱动之后还是不能启动了
<wacheng> 不能启动图形界面了，该怎么办呢？
<maonx> tenzu: ok 等下拷点AV 嘎  跑步去
<wacheng> 我刚装的debian
<tenzu> maonx: 你女朋友知道了得弄死你
<csslayer> wacheng: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maonx> tenzu: 不告诉她密码- -
<tenzu> maonx: 你敢不说么？
<maonx> tenzu: 一般她也就玩游戏不会主动去看这个的
<tenzu> maonx: 当然了，也有可能是good ending
<maonx> tenzu: 嘿嘿
<wacheng> Csslayer,我现在只能在命令行界面了，就执行这个吗？
<tenzu> maonx: 不过通常都是鬼畜bad ending
<maonx> tenzu: - -
<csslayer> wacheng: 看/var/log/Xorg.0.log 里面有EE的行
<csslayer> 不知道你是什么显卡，如果是老机器的话，也许没有装对nvidia的驱动（nvidia有三个驱动96.xx , 173.xx，还有最新的260还是270）
<wacheng> 我装的是最新的260
<tenzu> wacheng: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE  ，好像是这么写的
<csslayer> 什么显卡呢，不是特别老的就应该没问题
<wacheng> 8400m G
<wacheng> 我现在在win 7下面，可是查看不到你说的那个文件呢
<csslayer> wacheng: 那当然&……windows默认没法读取linux的文件系统
<wacheng> 用linux reader 找不到那个文件呢
<vic> 不知道大便是不是有linux-api-headers这个
<vic> 装完驱动，x进不去貌似就是这个原因了
<csslayer> vic: 如果是源里面的用不着这个
<csslayer> vic: 而且对于显卡驱动编译内核模块应该是kernel26-headers（如果你是arch的话
<vic> csslayer: arch需要这个，，。。我就被这个闹的头疼。。怎么都不行 害我重装。。后来才反应过来
<csslayer> vic: 为何不装源内的。。。。
<wacheng> 我是dibian,执行 cat 代码不可以啊
<vic> csslayer: 现在arch的分包很诡异。。。。这个header不会被依赖自动安装了。。。。
<vic> kernel26-headers
<csslayer> vic: ……你认为一个头文件可以影响驱动……n卡直接pacman -S nvidia不就好了
<wacheng> 而且我现在界面是命令行，汉字都是那种小框框，都看不到
<csslayer> wacheng: grep -10 EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<csslayer> wacheng: 放心，都是英文
<vic> csslayer: 这个。。。。我驱动，x我都装了个遍 就是进不去。。。。。后来装了headers才搞定
<csslayer> vic: 除非你的驱动需要编译，否则没道理。
<vic> csslayer: 我也纳闷呢。。。。。但是这确实发生了。。。。。话说我装arch还是很有经验的。。。。
<wujie> 各位好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> 有人？
<vic> 什么时候都有人
<wcheng> Csslayer ,执行之后无反应，就是光标在下一行闪
<csslayer> wcheng: 因为你现在估计也没法复制到pastebin这种地方贴……所以你试试Xorg -configure
<wujie> 问下Xchat如何恢复初始状态
<csslayer> wcheng: 看看有没有看起来不正常的显示
<csslayer> wcheng: 如果没有错误应该会生成一个xorg.conf.new，你复制为到/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wcheng> 执行 xorg-configure 显示 xorg-configure : command not found
<csslayer> wcheng: 注意我的大小写和空格
<csslayer> wcheng:  Xorg -configure
<vic> 装什么大便啊  直接装ub就没这么多麻烦了。。。。
<Scriptkids> help http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=324676
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请教一个问题fcitx不能用了..
<wcheng> 执行之后是 Xorg : command not found
<wcheng> Vic, 我就是对linux很喜欢，都说debian稳定才装一下
<lolicon> linux 下有什么富文本编辑器
<lolicon> 除了 ooo
<csslayer> lolicon: abiword koffice ?
<vic> wcheng: 大哥，你装了x没？怎么能没有Xorg啊
<wcheng> 我切换到root 用户执行还是一样的结果呢，csslayer
<vic> wcheng: 这个debian稳定我没话说，但是劝你还是装ub把。。要不linuxdeepin也行啊
<wcheng> 我刚安装的系统，我选择了图形界面啊，难道这不是选择安装了X吗？
<brianzhao> ?
<NoIE> vmware player 好像比 virtualbox 速度快，是错觉吗？
<vic> wcheng: 这个你装debian之前 装过别的没？或者对linux了解多少啊？看过多少安装教程贴？？
<Scriptkids> Please help me http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=324676
<vic> NoIE: 错觉 我这比vbox慢
<NoIE> vic: 哦。。。
<csslayer> Scriptkids: 应该不止这么一点吧
<csslayer> Scriptkids: 贴全点
<Scriptkids> csslayer: Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: wanfeng.conf
<Scriptkids> Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: wbpy.conf
<Scriptkids> Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: erbi.conf
<Scriptkids> Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: zrm.conf
<Scriptkids> Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: db.conf
<Scriptkids> Info:table.c:186-加载码表文件: wbx.conf
<^k^> Scriptkids:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<NoIE> Scriptkids: 不是贴在这里。
<csslayer> Scriptkids: ……请贴到paste
<tenzu> 被爆了吧
<csslayer> Scriptkids: http://code.bulix.org/
<vic> 小k是很厉害的
<vic> 绝对尽职
<wcheng> vic , 装过ubuntu ，可是总是死机，看过debian的官方的那个很长的安装教程，别的就没有了
<vic> wcheng: 双系统？
<blueghost> vmware 不是免费的把
<blueghost> vmware player 怎么用
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你搞定了？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 还是放弃了？
<blueghost> 怎么 在 vmware 下装系统 啊
<wcheng> 恩，先装的win 7 ,然后是ubuntu ,因为死机把ubuntu删了装的debian
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你在折腾什么呢
<blueghost> 怎么 在 vmware 下装系统 啊
<wcheng> vic , 那我怎么才能知道我到底有没有装X呢？
<blueghost> 有 vmare player 能装系统的吗
<NoIE> blueghost: 我。
<vic> wcheng: 执行下X试试。。。就一个大写的
<vic> blueghost: 能
<NoIE> blueghost: 我装过，新版已经可以当单独的虚拟机使用了。
<vic> 跟正常的虚拟机一样
<wcheng> command not found ,vic
<blueghost> NoIE:) 哦， 有 linux 版 的吗
<NoIE> blueghost: 有。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 简单吗？ 不想太折腾， 但我确实需要一个 测试的环境。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 官方源 有吧
<NoIE> blueghost: 测试 3D 程序吗？
<NoIE> blueghost: 下载可执行文件，在命令行下安装。
<blueghost> NoIE:) o, 不是 我的项目
 * maonx 今天怎么amule 搜不到资源了,除了kad
<blueghost> NoIE:) 虚拟多个不同的环境
<lemonhall> tenzu: 搞定了啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 下载的时间太长了。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: 如果一般使用的话，我个人觉得，还是 virtualbox 比较简单。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 速度多少？
<lucky_su> hi all
<^k^> lucky_su, 好  ㍮ 
<lemonhall> tenzu: 用的是SOHU的源。。。然后太慢了。。。34K。。。然后内核更新完了。。马上非常妥
<lemonhall> tenzu: 今晚看来就这样了。。明天继续折腾。。。争取明天折腾完X和GNOME3
<tenzu> lemonhall: 换别的啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 6
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> NoIE:) 哦， 性能方面呢
<lemonhall> tenzu: 163的不行啊。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有没有类似于APT-FAST的工具？？
<NoIE> blueghost: 没有明显的感觉，网上有评测文章，不过我没有仔细读。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么6？
<NoIE> blueghost: 您要测试什么程序？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我怎么能看到在出现提示LOGIN之前的那些字符错误，不是dmesg
<tenzu> lemonhall: 以前有powerpill，现在没了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 得查log吧
<vic> 163的源速度可以啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 是啊。。。就是想知道是哪个LOG
<tenzu> lemonhall: 有bjtu的源，很多人说速度不错
<tenzu> lemonhall: 什么出错了？看清了么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没按shift刚刚
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。我全都看了一遍。。。ACPI现在是报错的。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 看来笔记本装好之后估计不能很妥善的休眠
<blueghost> NoIE:) 未知， 只是可能会用到， 事先了解下
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我从来不用suspend和hibernate，因为swap只给了256M意思一下
<NoIE> blueghost: 建议先使用 virtualbox 。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 在 virtualbox 下 编译 qt4程序很慢。 我的 cpu 没有 虚拟功能。
<tenzu> lemonhall: acpi先关掉试试
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不知道 vmare player 会不会 快点
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。。也是。。。ACPI没关系的，反正不影响大局。。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: 哦。。。我想应该差不多吧？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 那我还是用回 virtualbox 把
<vic> blueghost: 装个双系统把
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大局为重
<blueghost> vic:) 不想频繁开机
<tenzu> lemonhall: bjtu的源你试试吧，我这儿都能100k
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好，哪个啥iwconfig是哪个包里的？
<vic> blueghost: 我用了两年的单系统+虚拟机 最后受不了了 装个双系统。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: iwconfig不是默认就有的么？
<vic> wireless？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 木有。。。。。真是杯具
<blueghost> vic:) o
<blueghost> iwconfig 是什么东西
<lemonhall> blueghost: 设置无线网的命令行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<vic> 要么wicd 要么wireless  你yaourt一下
<blueghost> happyaron:) 再问个gnome3的问题， 关于 gnome3最新视频 在 中国内有 克隆 的吗？就是 在 gnome3官网下 的
<tenzu> lemonhall: wicd吧，虽然得sudo一下，顺带gksu什么的一并装了
<lemonhall> tenzu: pacman -S wireless_tools，找到了。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 呃，原来你连那个都没装。。。
<happyaron> blueghost: 木有，你可以克隆一个
<happyaron> tenzu: 你在墙外吗？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我 访问不了 youtube 啊
<happyaron> blueghost: 翻过去。。。
<blueghost> ......
<wacheng> 怎么样在命令行下添加源呢
<blueghost> happyaron:) 太慢了把
<happyaron> blueghost: 我这里别说穿越，访问外国网站速度5k/s以下
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦，我是 google 不到有最新 的gnome3的视频， 有的都很旧了。
<blueghost> 该死我有用空格了
<blueghost> 变成下意识了
<happyaron> :)
<tenzu> happyaron: 在
<tenzu> happyaron: 咋啦？
<tenzu> happyaron: 刚才我去弄你中午吃的那个了
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 要不考虑把gnome3.org上那几个youtube视频搬到国内网站上？
<tenzu> happyaron: 要我帮忙下载么？
<NoIE> happyaron: 如果是新的视频，应该搬到国内来。
<NoIE> happyaron: 要不要我们自己录制几段？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不是说不能改页面源码？
<tenzu> 美女走了。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 如果方便的话就下，不方便就算了
<happyaron> NoIE: 可以啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以在视频网站上做个专辑给人看啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<tenzu> happyaron: 我现在去搞
<tenzu> happyaron: 没啥方便不方便的
<NoIE> 我还没有装 gnome 3.0 。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯，这东西不是啥必须的，毕竟gnome3还没几个人用。
<edison0354> tenzu: 顺便发优酷，建专辑
<edison0354> NoIE: 我还没打算装……
<happyaron> edison0354: liveusb啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 有
<edison0354> NoIE: 明天去吧？
<xwx> 有人不？？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xwx> ubuntu没声音怎么解决？？
<NoIE> edison0354: 去哪儿？
<NoIE> xwx: 安装好后就没有声音吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: launch party啊
<xwx> NoIE: 不是，以前有，，自从装了虚拟机以后，，每次开机15分钟后就没有了
<NoIE> edison0354: 我没收到邀请。。。
<xwx> 今天怎么这么安静啊？？
<NoIE> xwx: 有一个重启声音服务的命令，您搜索一下。
<edison0354> NoIE: 都没把？
<NoIE> 我以前对这个命令比较熟，不过现在声卡驱动很稳定，就没怎么用。
<edison0354> Destine: 明天的launch party要邀请才能去？
<NoIE> edison0354: 我搜索一下会场地址。
<edison0354> NoIE: http://www.bjgug.org/node/612
<^k^> ⇪ title: 九年来最大升级，GNOME 3.0 Launch Party 将在北京举办 | 北京GNOME用户组
<xwx> 现在10.10下能装gnome3么？
<Destine> edison0354, 不会啊，怎么了？
<edison0354> Destine: 我也觉得不会……
<edison0354> NoIE: 所以嘛～
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢。
<edison0354> Destine: 上面那孩子以为要邀请才能去……
<edison0354> Destine: 你明天大概几点去？
<Destine> edison0354, 1：00 Ray Wang来接我。
<edison0354> Destine: 你没戏了……
<Destine> edison0354, ？
<edison0354> Destine: 时间……1：00……你自己清楚的……
<Destine> edison0354, 怎么？
<happyaron> Destine: 迟到专家么。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 正解……
<Destine> happyaron, edison0354 放心，我12点就会开始烦他啦。
<happyaron> Destine: +1
<edison0354> happyaron: Destine: 你俩狠……
<tenzu> happyaron: 吃面ing，吃完了去弄
<happyaron> tenzu: 加油！
<happyaron> edison0354: 明天有ubuntu 10.10的盘拿
<TopWinStudio> 大家好。
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 我不要盘……我要T恤……
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是不多，差不多有50张
<happyaron> edison0354: 木有
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<fillayu> hi, be back
<TopWinStudio> 请教一个wine创建快捷方式的问题，比如我每次都用wine打开很多程序，每次都要找到目录去运行，很麻烦。有没有简单的方法？
<xrfang> 诸位，我发现一件怪事，我每次用Transmission下载BT的东西，一开始速度都能够达到150~220K，差不多是我2M的ADSL上限，但不出10分钟就一下子网络接近瘫痪了。不知道是Transmission的问题还是我TP-Link WIFI的问题还是ISP对BT有限流？
<xrfang> ISP的可能性不大。有人碰到过此类问题否？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我上次参加ntu的10.04 release party还搞了件Tee
<TopWinStudio> 我的bt下载都没速度。
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<TopWinStudio> 请教一个wine创建快捷方式的问题，比如我每次都用wine打开很多程序，每次都要找到目录去运行，很麻烦。有没有简单的方法？
<tenzu> happyaron: 还挺好看，虽然logo跟ubuntu没啥关系
<edison0354> tenzu: 你厉害……
<xrfang> TopWinStudio: 你装wine的程序难道不会自己给你建立快捷方式的？
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 写成脚本不行么？
<edison0354> tenzu: 1010的release party他俩直接穿着情侣装去的……
<TopWinStudio> 我还没开始接触脚本呢。
<TopWinStudio> 举个例子。
<tenzu> edison0354: 哼哼，求真相
<edison0354> tenzu: 我没照相机
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: wine A && wine B && wine..... 写到一个文件里，运行那个文件就行了
<tenzu> edison0354: 所以我说，要带笔记本，没有笔记本要带相机，没有相机要带有摄像头的手机
<wcheng> 不容易啊
<NoIE> edison0354: 仔细研究了一下路线，明天我应该能去。
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，爪机确实有摄像头
<edison0354> NoIE: 啥叫应该能……怕找不到路？
<NoIE> edison0354: 不是，我怕明天临时有其他的事。
 * tenzu 拜我了个擦的神
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦
<edison0354> tenzu: ?
<TopWinStudio> 哦。那样的话，wine A && wine B && wine..... 想运行A，B,C都行了？
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 运行什么写什么呗
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 也可以参照shell脚本写的规范点
<edison0354> NoIE: 你是长大叔样捏还是正太样捏？
<NoIE> edison0354: 二十年前就是大叔了（就相貌而言）
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<tenzu> edison0354: 你不会是正太控吧
 * edison0354 我是御姐控！  tenzu
<lifeng> NoIE: 同意，有些人幼儿班时就长得像大叔
<tenzu> 神进来以后表现很沉默
<tenzu> iGoogle: 别装了，出来吧，不然飞信轰炸你
<edison0354> tenzu: 求神的飞信号
<edison0354> NoIE: 表示避免被认为是大叔，刚剃了胡子……
<TopWinStudio> 嗯。知道了。
<tenzu> edison0354: 特殊渠道搞来的，不能外泄
<edison0354> tenzu: 囧
<lifeng> tenzu: 我记得 iGoogle 是个小女孩？
<TopWinStudio> 问一下，就是说，我需要创建几个快捷方式，就需要建立几个脚本文件，是吗？？
<tenzu> lifeng: 。。。
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 没这么死板，还可以用参数啊选项啊
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 一个脚本文件直接运行所有的软件
<TopWinStudio> 我并不是想一下运行所有的软件，我是想需要的时候运行其中一个软件。有没有方便的管理方法？
<edison0354> lifeng: ……
<lifeng> 都点点点不说话啊
<NoIE> ...
<tenzu> 。。。
<TopWinStudio> ss
<houge_langley> tenzu: 今天发现一个Android突墙利器，巨牛
<tenzu> houge_langley: 就是你facebook上发那条？
<houge_langley> 各位朋友，我要上坛子翻表一篇个人对Unity的观点文章，欢迎大家进来讨论。
<houge_langley> tenzu: 是的
<TopWinStudio> 是什么？我也想用。
<microcai> houge_langley:  在哪里？
<tenzu> houge_langley: 恭喜恭喜
<tenzu> happyaron: firefox找不到插件。。。搜索插件不能
<houge_langley> microcai: 天朝
<houge_langley> tenzu: 嘿嘿
<microcai> houge_langley: 我指的是你的文章
<houge_langley> microcai: 我还没有写的，只是构思好了
<houge_langley> microcai: 明白
<nemocaptain> 请教大家，终端里如何获取cpu温度数值
<cfy> nemocaptain: sensors
<edison0354> houge_langley: 发吧，我第一时间去BS unity……
<nemocaptain> 3Q cfy
<houge_langley> edison0354: － －‘，要发表意见啊，不许攻击……嘿嘿
<cfy> nemocaptain: np
<heiher> 大家好，哪位朋友认识 linuxsir 的管理员？为什么现在账号都不审核了呢？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我不人参攻击的……
<pocoyo> heiher: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<houge_langley> 哈哈
<tenzu> happyaron: 算了，明天再去下载
<heiher> pocoyo: 你给我发这个干什么？
<heiher> pocoyo: 这和我说的有一点关系吗？
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
<nemocaptain> conky的$acpitemp不能获取cpu的温度，debug log显示scandir for /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/: No such file or directory，是conky的版本问题吗？昨天升级系统后出现的问题
<moriramar> 哎，這個 LibreOffice 編譯得我真是做死呀……
<nemocaptain> 我觉得永中很不错
<heiher> ArchLinux 龙芯版 => http://www.archloong.info  桌面截图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605
<^k^> ⇪ title: ArchLinux for Lemote
<moriramar> nemocaptain: 應該不是，如果是 /proc/acpi/thermal_zone 不存在的話應該是你的模塊的問題。
<lifeng> heiher: 我记得你编译了龙芯的firefox
<pityonline> gnome3 只能用 ubuntu 11.04 来装是吗？10.04 可以装吗？
<heiher> lifeng: 是的。
<tenzu> 我竟然打不开论坛了，神马情况？
<edison0354> tenzu: 你还是墙外啊……
<pityonline> tenzu: 俺能
<tenzu> edison0354: 嗯嗯
<lifeng> heiher: 我的yeeloong本开ff后cpu就飚到100%
<edison0354> pityonline: 好久不见你了
<edison0354> tenzu: 你诡异了
<tenzu> pityonline: 我这儿firefox就好像傻了一样
<moriramar> tenzu: 墙外用戶表示可以打開。
<pityonline> edison0354: 我常在呢
<lifeng> heiher: 不开任何网页都这样
<nemocaptain> moriramar:同样/proc/acpi/下就没有video这个目录了
<heiher> lifeng: 4.0 吗？
<pityonline> edison0354: 你是指活人吗？
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<lifeng> heiher: 3.5, 3.6, 4.0都这样
<edison0354> tenzu: 用chromium！
<lifeng> heiher: 不知道其他人有没有这情况
<pityonline> tenzu: 抓住火狐的脑袋，你醒醒，你醒醒！
<moriramar> nemocaptain: 具體的我不清楚。說說看系统更新了些什麼吧。
<tenzu> edison0354: 不用，gesture不舒服
<tenzu> pityonline: 重启一下试试
<edison0354> tenzu: 不用手势
<pityonline> 同不用手势
<heiher> lifeng: 我这里没有的，其它人也没有听说。
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 有望今晚能装上GNOME3
<lifeng> heiher: 谢谢，我换个配置目录看看
<nemocaptain> pityonline:fire-fox -safe-mode 用排除法逐个屏蔽插件
<edison0354> lemonhall_: 你快多研究研究咋攻略老师把……
<wth> 已装上gnome3的飘过
<heiher> lifeng: 不客气。
<pityonline> nemocaptain: 是 tenzu 的 firefox 有问题
<pityonline> wth: 你是在哪个版本上装的？
<wth> archlinux
<pityonline> wth: 哦
<moriramar> edison0354: 你有手動安裝過 ibus-table-chinese 嗎？
<edison0354> moriramar: fcitx飘过
<moriramar> edison0354: 哦，打擾了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 不用这么客气……
<nemocaptain> fcitx-sunpinyin
<tenzu> 又行了
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 我真得会结婚么？
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 越来越觉得我是不可能结婚了。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: X装完了，更新到了testing库，又要下载70M的东西，然后开始 pacman -S testing/gnome
<tenzu> lemonhall: 装肯定能装上
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有推荐的轻量级的代替GDM的东西么？
<tenzu> lemonhall: slim
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好，我去看看WIKI有没有SLIM的配置
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这个ARCH比DEBIAN还折腾啊。。。摔
<MopperWhite> 请问这里有人会conky吗……
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: lxdm
<MopperWhite> hi……
<drovencrazy> 11.04用起来还可一
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………………………………………
<MopperWhite> 我被无视了TAT……
<drovencrazy> MopperWhite, hello
<edison0354> lemonhall: 传说中的pacman原来是arch的啊……
<edison0354> tenzu: arch的那个ch年“可”还是“吃”
<MopperWhite> drovencrazy: 能问个关于conky的问题吗……
<vic> arch就是装的时候折腾啊。。装完了 就不折腾了 、
<drovencrazy> MopperWhite, 不知到那是什么
<MopperWhite> TAT
<MopperWhite> drovencrazy: 哦……谢谢……
<moriramar> edison0354: 吃吧。我看忍者龍劍傳中的 ArchFiend 中的 ch 念做“吃”。
<lemonhall> edison0354: tenzu 强大啊。。。WIKI上基本常见的，都有中文的页面。。真强大
<edison0354> moriramar: 哦
<vic> 【ɑ:tʃ]
<edison0354> lemonhall: arch的中文wiki是tenzu翻的？
<heiher> 有什么错误吗？
<jianghu> wan shang hao
<iGoogle> 洗发水。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我只看鸟语版的beginner's guide
<tenzu> edison0354: 不是我
<jianghu> wo mei shu ru fa le
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你总算活过来了
<edison0354> tenzu: ^
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<vic> arch为啥叫洗发水阿 ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: arch的wiki做的相当好我感觉
<edison0354> jianghu: 悲剧你
<iGoogle> edison0354: 那是抄践兔的wiki的
<vic> edison0354: gentoo和arch的wiki是最好的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 当时我看synaptics和fonts.conf的配置的时候上面都有
<pityonline> vic: arch，雅倩，洗发水
<edison0354> vic: 没看过gentoo的
<edison0354> iGoogle: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的预感是。。。。
<jianghu> xi xi
<vic> pityonline: 晕
<lifeng> heiher: 换配置目录后cpu占用率正常，得找找原来的配置中是什么导致cpu占有率变高
<lemonhall> edison0354: ARCH估计要调教好。。必须要3天左右
<vic> arch是一劳永逸的玩意。。。。升级基本影响不大
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你可以话3个月调教个媳妇出来……
<heiher> lifeng: 嗯，这就好。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 然后来帝都请客……
<heiher> lifeng: 你用什么系统？
<heiher> vic: 完全同意你的观点。
<lifeng> heiher: debian
<heiher> lemonhall: 不需要这么长的时间。
<heiher> lemonhall: 20分钟就搞定了。
<pityonline> 请教：如何查找当前目录及子目录中的相同或重复文件？
<heiher> lemonhall: 这还是慢的，如果说网络不行就例外了。
<vic> wps出安卓版了
<heiher> lifeng: 嗯。你用的是我编译的 Firefox4 吗？
<lemonhall> tenzu: pacman -S testing/gnome 报错说，target not found.....我用得源太老了？
<lifeng> pityonline: 没治了，hash吧
<edison0354> vic: 不用，两个软件交替用的在android上
<pityonline> lifeng: md5？
<lifeng> heiher: debian/experimental的
<tenzu> lemonhall: yaourt gnome3看看
<heiher> lifeng: 哦。
<lemonhall> tenzu: yaourt? 我没装yaourt啊。。。先得装？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 装了吧，没坏处
<vic> lemonhall: 用arch  yaourt必装啊
<lemonhall> vic: 怎么装？
<lifeng> pityonline: 想不出有更好的方法
<xiamx> Yaourt 是什么
<vic> lemonhall: 添加archlinux.fr源
<lemonhall> vic: ......................
<lemonhall> vic: 好吧。。我先去看看怎么添加源
<vic> [archlinuxfr]
<vic>  83 Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<pityonline> lifeng: 在 itunes 中倒可以找出重复的歌曲，尽管名字不一样
<vic> le
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /i686/
<vic> lemonhall:打开/etc/pacman.conf
<jianghu> roylez:zhu xi hai zai a
<edison0354> pityonline: beatunes，有个软件叫这，能查iTunes资料库里的重复文件、表演者、流派一类的
<vic> lemonhall: 在最后添加 [archlinuxfr]     Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<roylez_> jianghu: .
<roylez_> jianghu: 看屎一样的节目
<vic> lemonhall: 如果你用64位  就把i686 换成 x86_64
<jianghu> roylez, wei he?
<moriramar> 有人在用 ibus 嗎？
<pityonline> edison0354: iTunes 既然已经有这个功能了，尽量还是不用第三方软件管理了，容易乱掉
<tenzu> lemonhall: vim /etc/pacman.conf 加里面就行了
<roylez_> jianghu: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110407/189174.html
<pityonline> edison0354: 我现在主要想看看我哪些专辑还没解压，因为解压后的目录我可能改了名字
<lifeng> pityonline: zfs中重复的文件只存一份
<lemonhall> vic: 加好了。。。OK。。。。
<edison0354> pityonline: 额
<vic> lemonhall: pacman -Sy
<edison0354> lifeng: 你说的是硬链接？
<pityonline> lifeng: 不值得马上换个分区系统
<jianghu> roylez, hao duo bu ren shi de ren
<vic> lemonhall: pacman -S yaourt
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我在跑团圈推广 xchat的第三方编译的Windows版本
<OT_iux> lemonhall: http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=37831.msg328553#msg328553
<edison0354> OT_iux: pidgin表示无鸭梨
<OT_iux> edison0354: 跑团需要能改说话的颜色
<lifeng> edison0354: 不是，比硬链接更底层
<OT_iux> edison0354: 不然太多人说话颜色都一样就混在一起了
<edison0354> lifeng: 哦
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 支持。。。。。
<edison0354> OT_iux: ……
<OT_iux> ^^
<lifeng> edison0354: 大概是对每个块做hash，相同就只存一份
<lemonhall> vic: 然后就是毛反应都没有
<OT_iux> 弄了个便携版PChat，塞进Python支持，塞进说话颜色脚本，加上自动登录果园的跑团IRC服务器，然后压起来
 * OT_iux 非常开心地跳来跳去
<vic> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。。
<xiamx> Zfs很好么？
<lemonhall> vic: yaourt gnome3....看来源不对劲啊
<lifeng> edison0354: 类似git存储对象的技术
<lemonhall> vic: SOHU的源不给力啊
<lemonhall> vic: 这可如何是好
<edison0354> lifeng: 我就想MAC啥时候用ZFS……
<wth> 163的源
<vic> lemonhall: 163的啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 电信用163，联通用sohu
<lemonhall> vic: 好，我去换163的
<vic> lemonhall: 你把中国的源全都打开不就完事了
<lemonhall> vic: 啊，可以这样？ 基于我对UBUNTU的经验。。我都是一个个的打开
<happyaron> vic: 那样容易死
<happyaron> :)
<vic> lemonhall: 全打开就会出现这样的情况，当第一个源无法链接或者中断 就会找下一个源
<xiamx> lemonhall: 跳槽arch了？
<cfy> happyaron: 还不睡啊...
<vic> happyaron: 没死过啊
<cfy> edison0354: 睡咯.
<cfy> Kandu: lftp+sftp真是好用啊.
<edison0354> cfy: 明天来帝都参加launch party？
<lemonhall> edison0354: vic 好了。。。这次搞定了。。。刚才用有线连接163的时候很古怪，现在反倒是无线了，很给力了
<edison0354> cfy: 汗，我忘了你不用gnome了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 恩，跳槽ARCH
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么来啊......
<cfy> 第二天...
<edison0354> cfy: 灰机
<vic> lemonhall: 要装gnome3 貌似得去gnome-unstable
<devil> 新人报到,弱弱的问下IRC和QQ群和何区别?
<xiamx> lemonhall: 有嘛感想？
<cfy> edison0354: 50/600,mp3 to aac
<jianghu> ???
<alvin_rxg> devil: 没有自定义表情
<cfy> edison0354: 睡觉咯,让ffmpeg慢慢帮我转换
<edison0354> cfy: 疼死你了
<cfy> devil: 没有sb的注册.
<edison0354> cfy: lossy to lossy
<wth> gnome3进入testing了
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂
<xiamx> Why aac
<edison0354> cfy: 有损转有损……
<cfy> devil: 没有验证码.不会提醒你说你的帐号很危险
 * edison0354 马上停电
<edison0354> xiamx: aac王道！
<edison0354> xiamx: 而且要用水果的encoder
<cfy> edison0354: aac看上去bit rate少的时候.大小也小点
<edison0354> cfy: 必然的
<cfy> edison0354: 空间不够.....
<lemonhall> vic: 那是啥，一个国外的源？
<cfy> edison0354: 所以aac
<xiamx> edison0354: 有什么优势？
<edison0354> cfy: 问题是你转半天音质损失好多……
<cfy> edison0354: 你引用啥转?
<edison0354> xiamx: 停电了
<edison0354> cfy: 我是无损转256 aac，用itunes
<cfy> edison0354: 我随便听听的.哪像你...不好比的..
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 感想是。。。有点折腾。。不过还在承受范围之内
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.你mac.....
<edison0354> cfy: win也有itunes……
<vic> lemonhall: 不是，是源的仓库
<reiv> 都不睡觉了....
<cfy> edison0354: faac这个bin貌似不支持mp3 to aac....所以我只好...
<roylez_> cfy: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110407/189174.html  直接跳到29分钟去看广告
<xiamx> lemonhall: 有什么可见的优势？
<cfy> edison0354: 你让我virtualbox+xp+itunes?!
<edison0354> cfy: ffmpeg是调用faac的
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<reiv> faac貌似license有问题的
<edison0354> cfy: vbox+mac+itunes
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,你lftp+sftp行了不?证书的
<vic> lemonhall: 一个源可以有好多仓库。。一般开core extra commuity就可以了
<edison0354> reiv: 那你用ogg吧……
<cfy> edison0354: encoder         : Lavf52.87.1
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> roylez_: 我要睡了..
<roylez_> cfy: 不行
<vic> lemonhall: 但是你要装gnome3就得开gnome-unstable了
<edison0354> cfy: 我记得编译的时候能调用faac的……
<roylez_> cfy: 公司的服务器似乎是aix的
<edison0354> cfy: 我都不知道你那encoder是啥……
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚了,我也没搜索到lavf这个包,先睡了.
<wth> 装gnome3开testing就行了
<cfy> roylez_: aix的lftp不支持?
 * cfy afk,sleep
<roylez_> cfy: lftp到aix上的sftp不行
<cfy> roylez_: 这是啥状况?....
<reiv> edison0354: 目前全是flac。
<roylez_> cfy: 去他的。我写netrc也一样
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<lemonhall> vic: 理解。。。可是没看到gnome-unstable这个仓库。。。在163上，我再去找找
<vic> 你可以在pacman.conf里打开啊
<wth> lemonhall:装gnome3开testing就行了
<lemonhall> vic: 唔。。OK了。。
<lemonhall> wth: 恩。。我看官方上也是这么说的。。。。yaourt貌似不错啊。。。。带彩色的
<reiv> 上次下载的gnome3的livecd（gnome3.org上面的那个x64的），用unetbootin写到usb,然后启动到一般就没反应了。
<reiv> yaourt不错的。
<reiv> aur多就靠它了
<lemonhall> 不错不错。。只要下52MB。。。。。
<reiv> 好像法国的那个源里面带yourt
<wth> 嗯
<houge_langley> 终于写完了这片文章，发布到ubuntu中文论坛，内容：个人对Unity，即Ubuntu 11.04的个人看法【个人不喜欢Unity】 http://bit.ly/i7qzZx
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 个人对Unity，即Ubuntu 11.04的个人看法【个人不喜欢Unity】
<lifeng> heiher: 看样子是hide navigation bar这个插件引起的
<pomhg> quit
<lemonhall> 唔，一堆人都闪人了
<lucky_su> gnome3的livecd有没有国内镜像？
<lucky_su> 官方的太慢了。
<jianghu> 各位老大好
<jianghu> 拼音可以用了
<jianghu> roylez,好久不见主席阿
<OT_iux> 困了……
<OT_iux> 大家安
<OT_iux> 我先闪了
<vic> lemonhall: 搞定了沒
<shuai> 123
<microcai> ....
<microcai> 去看了一下 ylmf OS
<shuai> 怎么样
<microcai> kao ... 细节地方做的非常好。 ubuntu 是学不来的啦。
<shuai> 艾 还不睡阿
<franj> microcai: 比如？
<vic> 話說不少人是知道了ylmf之後才找到ub的
<vic> 跟我当年的推断差不多
<microcai> franj:  名片
<microcai> franj:   mp3 乱码， zip 乱码，  集成 wine
<microcai> franj:  ubuntu 虽然能 apt-get 安装 wine , 不过基本没法用
<happyaron> 但是你不觉得那些hack都很脏么。
<microcai> franj:  ylmf 集成的 wine 调整过了，可以运行 qq ...
<happyaron> 以至于只能给中文用户用。
<happyaron> 别的发行版，哪个不得照顾很多语言呢。
<microcai> happyaron: 我是说， ylmf 那种为用户着想的精神是 ubuntu 学不来的。
<lucky_su> it sucks
<happyaron> microcai: no
<happyaron> microcai: mp3/zip这俩，没有谁不想解决
<iGoogle> . hh最喜欢搞wine的打包软件。lol
<iGoogle> 还不睡觉。
<iGoogle> 死微菜
<franj> iGoogle是女的吗
<happyaron> microcai: 但是至少mp3那个，已有的办法都是dirty hack
<iGoogle> franj: 你谁啊。 nnnnd
<happyaron> microcai: 为了中文正确，会让其他语言错误。
<happyaron> ylmf只管中文用户，所以才敢随便用这样的东西。
<microcai> happyaron:  so what ? 人家就是做的 chinese 发行版。 so what ?
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 不也是只管英文用户么！
<iGoogle> mp3有啥问题？ microcai
<happyaron> microcai: 我最讨厌so what了，那ypkg就还是一坨垃圾。
<alvin_rxg> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs  404
<microcai> happyaron:  N 多中文用户才遇到的问题都不去解决
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<lucky_su> microcai, mp3的tag默认没有编码信息，
<franj> iGoogle: "死微菜"，这语气像女的。。
<alvin_rxg> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs => http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/08/%23ubuntu-cn.html  404
<happyaron> microcai: 你实现出正确的编码探测函数就行
<iGoogle> GST参数设置下就可以。idv3本来就是错误的
<iGoogle> 或者直接批量转utf8就是。
<lucky_su> happyaron, 编码探测是不可靠的。
<iGoogle> 编码是没法探测了
 * microcai 自己无能，整天推卸责任。说是 *** 的问题。 这就是 ubuntu 的德行
<lucky_su> 对于没有编码信息的文本，通用的处理方式是当作utf8
<happyaron> lucky_su: 所以现在的方法都是dirty hack microcai
<iGoogle> 猜不对，重叠
<happyaron> microcai: 没有debian/redhat，你想今天还能有几个发行版呢。
<iGoogle> microcai: 是你没理解
<happyaron> microcai: 至少没了debian，发行版数量要直接少一半，没了redhat，linux的商业应用就是扯淡。
<lifeng> 对了对了，各位l10n专家，utf8字符串的宽度怎么计算
<microcai> happyaron:  gentoo
<iGoogle> lifeng: 不要算
<microcai> lifeng:  看第一个字节的 1 的个数
<lemonhall> vic: 正在装GDM
<vic> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> vin: 装好了之后应该就起码能进GNOME3了
<happyaron> microcai: gentoo年纪轻轻的不值得拿出来谈
 * microcai 至少有 Gentoo 这种真正的 linux 可以用。 
<happyaron> microcai: gentoo是bsd style，你那句话有问题 :)
<vic> slack请何以堪啊
<iGoogle> 不搞发行版宗教。用好就行嘛。
<lifeng> microcai: 在字节流中怎么把一个字符区分出来？
<happyaron> microcai: 没有freebsd的portage，gentoo还生得出来么。
<lifeng> happyaron: freebsd那是port啦
<happyaron> en...
<happyaron> port
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 摆脱。 BSD 用的是 ports
<microcai> happyaron:  Gentoo 和 BSD 没有任何关系
<vic> 。。。。。。别吵了。。没意义不是
<lifeng> microcai: portage显然是从ports借鉴来的
 * iGoogle 发现学术派的，都喜欢掐架。 plus happyaron
<microcai> lifeng:  借鉴，不是山寨，本质区别。
<lifeng> microcai: 还没说呢，怎么找出第一个字节？
<happyaron> microcai: 已经没有啥新的idea了
<microcai> lifeng:   UTF8 ？
<happyaron> microcai: 为啥他们没发明出archlinux，而是借鉴了复杂的ports？
<iGoogle> lifeng: 去看utf8的说明文档。一看就明白
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 你不懂 Gentoo
<lifeng> iGoogle: 事情不是这样的，等我慢慢说
<franj> arch的wiki上对比了很多发行版
<franj> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<happyaron> microcai: Portage is similar to the BSD-style package management known as ports, and was originally designed with FreeBSD's ports in mind.
<microcai> happyaron:  Gentoo 的哲学就是 Freedom of choice
<iGoogle> 掐架上瘾了。
<happyaron> microcai: 讲的是有没有自己的思想
<iGoogle> microcai: 知道编译是怎么回事不。 nnnd
<microcai> happyaron:  对，Gentoo 的意思就是 ，没有主攻方向。 Meta 发行版
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... ...
<happyaron> microcai: 花那么多时间研究gentoo，有那功夫我在debian上也能搞freedom of choice了
<microcai> happyaron:  是么？
<lifeng> iGoogle: 比如说我有一堆utf8编码的字符存在char a[100];
<happyaron> microcai: 现在我觉得我用啥系统都一样
<happyaron> microcai: 想要啥自己弄就好。
<lifeng> iGoogle: 然后printf("%s", a)
<microcai> happyaron:  你给我试试在 debian 安装个没有 pulseaudio 的 gnome
<happyaron> microcai: 这很容易，只不过是改几个选项然后编译一下
<lifeng> iGoogle: 这样显示出来占几列终端
<microcai> happyaron:  这句话只对 Gentoo 成立。
<happyaron> microcai: 扯淡 :)
<microcai> happyaron:  自己编译就不是 debian 了
<lifeng> iGoogle: 这有简单的函数计算没？
<happyaron> microcai: debian 支持核心组件编译的
<iGoogle> lifeng: 这个是要算了。找函数嘛。
<lifeng> iGoogle: 宽字符是有的
<happyaron> microcai: 它只是一个平台，谁管你要不要编译。
<microcai> happyaron:  这句话只对 Gentoo 成立。
<happyaron> lfs折腾开心了折腾成ylmf，lfs自动化脚本；再折腾就成gentoo了。
<lifeng> iGoogle: 在问各位么= =  有没有这种现成的函数
<microcai> lifeng:  有
<happyaron> microcai: 你真的还没体会到，所有linux都是一样的 :)
<microcai> lifeng:  在 glib 里
<microcai> happyaron:
<iGoogle> lifeng: c的不知道。pl直接处理length
<microcai> happyaron:  在我用了 Gentoo 后就体会到了
<microcai> happyaron:  我指的不是 ubuntu 发行版的问题
<microcai> happyaron:  你没理解我的意思
<lifeng> microcai: glib太高层、重型了点
<franj> happyaron: ylmf是从lfs建起的吗？
<happyaron> microcai: 但是你还觉得，在gentoo之外的系统上没有freedom of choice
<happyaron> franj: lfs自动化脚本，包管理系统不适合管理二进制包
<microcai> happyaron: 我的意思在于 ubuntu 的开发者。缺乏 ylmf 那样的专业精神
<happyaron> microcai: 呵呵，ubuntu一共才几个人，和ylmf一样我都觉得是匆忙的之中的商业产物。
<iGoogle> 一句话打死一堆人的。是愤青啊。 microcai
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... ...
<microcai> iGoogle:  少来。
<happyaron> microcai: 不过ubuntu有些人在debian本来就是牛人，ylmf的人是纯做产品了。
<iGoogle> 微菜愤青
<lifeng> microcai: ubuntu之于debian就像ylmf当年之于windows
<microcai> happyaron:  很多问题他们不是不能解决，而是不去解决。
<happyaron> microcai: 举例？
<happyaron> microcai: 我说debian
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 乱码问题。
<happyaron> gmail要伟大地倒下了
<microcai> happyaron:  IMAP 还可以继续上 gmail
<happyaron> microcai: zip编码的终极解决办法是ubuntu/debian协作的产物
<franj> happyaron: 慢性死亡了都
<microcai> happyaron:  如果他们解决了，就不会有 ubuntu--tweek 这样的软件了。真的。
<happyaron> microcai: mp3编码的问题，还没有能够不误伤的办法。dirty hack早就有，但人家不能只为你一个语言做。
<microcai> happyaron:  这就是问题所在
<happyaron> microcai: 这不是人家不作为
<microcai> happyaron:   i10n 的意思就是要为每个 locale 做。
<happyaron> microcai: 也不对
<microcai> happyaron:  既然不打算为每个 locale 做，就不要 l18n
<happyaron> microcai: 比如说，你用中文locale，下了一首其他语言tag的mp3，用了中文locale的设置导致那个文件被误伤
<happyaron> microcai: 这是什么？
<happyaron> microcai: 难道你用中文locale，就能保证避免其他问题？no
<microcai> happyaron:  so what ? 可是在 windows 下用了很多 dirty hack, 非中文的歌一样不乱码。
<microcai> happyaron:  只能说他们根本不想去解决
<lucky_su> mp3要用id3v2的标签，id3v1本身不带编码信息的。
<iGoogle> win下一个国家一个版本
<happyaron> microcai: 这事的起因就在windows乱弄编码，还有啥好提它的？
<microcai> happyaron:  解决的办法总是比问题多
<happyaron> microcai: 但是没有合适的办法。
<happyaron> microcai: 如果你总是对付对付，那最后就是跟着别人跑。
<microcai> happyaron:  so what ? 既成事实，只管去解决好了，抱怨什么恩？
<iGoogle> 去国外，看乱码
<lucky_su> stop using id3v1 is the final solution
<happyaron> microcai: so what?
<happyaron> microcai: gentoo给你解决了么？so what？
<happyaron> microcai: so what 你能换ylmf？
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 这个问题不在 Linux 上面
<happyaron> microcai: so what?
<microcai> happyaron:  而在于开源社区的氛围。整个没有多少实干家。
<happyaron> microcai: 你这句话要被人骂死的。
<microcai> happyaron:  呵呵。无所谓。
<lucky_su> 问问，gnome3有国内源的livecd么？想尝尝鲜。
<happyaron> microcai: 如果真就ylmf这几个人实干，那么他们可以慢慢写个新东西。
<microcai> happyaron:   .. 我没有说 ylmf 很好
<happyaron> microcai: 拼拼凑凑修修补补就实干了，未免过分偏颇吧。
<microcai> happyaron:  我是想说， ylmf 有一些值得借鉴的东西。
<lifeng> 联系了十几个包的作者，写信写得累死
<microcai> happyaron:  这些东西看似很小，但是在最终用户看来却很大。
<happyaron> microcai: 当然，我觉得他们有勇气自己搞就很好了。但是我不同意你列举的那几个点。
<happyaron> lifeng: 直接上irc上抓人
<microcai> happyaron:  dbus , 啊什么的，看似很大，但是最终用户却不以为然
<happyaron> lifeng: 写电子邮件人家再给你忽略了
<lifeng> happyaron: 上游作者= =
<microcai> happyaron:  开源社区缺乏以最终用户的方式思考的人。
<happyaron> lifeng: 最好的协作方式是你变成上游的一部分。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 话说，如果ubuntu不从易用性着手，我不知道今天ylmf能否做linux
<lifeng> microcai: 你去看unix发展史就知道了
<happyaron> 就RH9.0那套老东西，我觉得它不能对linux桌面构成像ubuntu这样的影响。
<lifeng> microcai: 这是不可能照顾"所有"最终用户的
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 显然还不够。要继续加油。这是我的观点。
<happyaron> 我觉得ubuntu走火入魔了。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/08/  为什么没有中文 log 了？？？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /freenode/2011/04/08/
<lifeng> microcai: 所谓不是"所有"，是说作者对用户是很挑剔的
<microcai> happyaron:   ubuntu 又要学 Gentoo 那样做个有特色的发行版，又要像 ylmf 那样走小白路线。不好。
<happyaron> microcai: ubuntu哪有特色
<happyaron> microcai: 那些特色，只不过是debian的技术试验场
<lifeng> happyaron: 每个上游包的理论部分就要学几个月
<happyaron> 一个DD说，Ubuntu是 A Debian Sid snapshot for every six month
<happyaron> lifeng: 悲剧
<happyaron> lifeng: 那还是别学了
<happyaron> lifeng: 你在science team，可以去做GSoc
<microcai> happyaron:  这话经典。
<happyaron> 有个BOINC的项目
<lifeng> happyaron: 我打算创建一个debian高能物理社区
<happyaron> microcai: 这次的那个apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree:i386，只是debian multiarch的一个前瞻性技术预览
<microcai> lifeng:  少来
<happyaron> lifeng: 赞
<happyaron> microcai: debian multiarch做出来以后，别的发行版就会把这个东西拿去，然后开始吹牛
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 至今没有能解决 multiarch 问题
<happyaron> 仅此而已
<happyaron> microcai: debian才开始讨论，而且给它准备了一个非常早期的preview版本软件
<microcai> happyaron:  发行版我就看到了 3 个 .... Gentoo , debian , RPM .
<happyaron> microcai: 它就给用到11.04了
<lifeng> microcai: 干嘛少来啊
<happyaron> microcai: multiarch要等debian做了，fedora才会跟进，然后别的发行版才有
<microcai> happyaron:  RPM 的实力大啊, suse , rh 都在用。  deb 就 debian 和 ubuntu , 其中 ubuntu 只是个 snapshot
<happyaron> microcai: 而写代码的那种激进，是fedora领先了
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 邵夷贝 - 妈妈我不听话
<happyaron> microcai: 嗯
<happyaron> microcai: 我觉得debian主要搞的是构架(apt, multiarch)，而fedora是前沿的具体实现(systemd)
<microcai> happyaron:  archlinux 就是个对所有软件包的最新版本的 snapshot .......
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 似乎。。。archlinux抛弃gnome2了
<microcai> happyaron:  debian 没有开发者。只有打包者。 这是问题的所在
<happyaron> microcai: debian没人出钱啊
<microcai> happyaron:  fedora 有rh 雇的全职码农。
<happyaron> en
<microcai> happyaron:  但是 ubuntu 有人出钱啊！
<microcai> happyaron:  为何还是没有开发能力呢？
<happyaron> microcai: ubuntu是用来挣钱的，实际搞开发的没多少。
<happyaron> microcai: ubuntu真正参与u不能图
<happyaron> * 真正参与ubuntu开发的没几个
<microcai> happyaron:  unity 快要被遗弃了
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 就是在浪费东西啊！
<microcai> happyaron:   unity 到头来还是没有  gnome3 稳定
<yinyin_> 嘿嘿
<happyaron> microcai: 所以你就知道ubuntu到底有几个人在搞开发
<yinyin_> 大家聊的很投入啊
<microcai> happyaron:    ubuntu 不如改变策略，改为替 debian 做广告算了。
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 到现在还不敢用 64bit
<microcai> happyaron:  现在的电脑，64bit CPU + 4G 内存 是标配， 32bit 压根不行。
<happyaron> microcai: 用debian吧
<happyaron> microcai: 如果对debian的发布周期可以忍受的话。
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 不敢搞 64bit ... 就是没有能力的表现。
<happyaron> microcai: 有64bit啊
<microcai> happyaron:  我用 Gentoo  很hi
<alvin_rxg> 看来我得整个脚本，在后台帮我 pacman -Syu……我经常忘了更新了都……
<microcai> happyaron:  ubuntu 不推荐使用 64bit .
<happyaron> microcai: 哦，那是因为费内存
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  别。容易崩溃。
<happyaron> microcai: 还有哪个ndsiwrapper不咋给力
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 一个星期一次，没问题的
<happyaron> 如果你不担心这俩，就没事
<microcai> happyaron:  把把 Gentoo 和一般发行版比。 Gentoo 就是自动化脚本的 LFS ....  本身没有 fedora 那样的开发能力的。
<alvin_rxg> 这个是最让我悲痛的 => "IgnorePkg = ati-dri libgl xf86-input-evdev xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse xf86-video-ati xorg-server xorg-server-common"
<happyaron> microcai: 我觉得gentoo就是一个很高级的lfs自动化脚本，而ylmf是一个原始的lfs自动化脚本
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... ylmf 和 lfs 没有关系把？
<microcai> happyaron:  ylmf  二进制的啊！
<happyaron> microcai: 那破包管理系统，就是个lfs自动化脚本，然后胡乱添加了个二进制支持
<microcai> happyaron:  ylmf 就是个 ghost 一个Linux ... 没有定制的可能
<happyaron> microcai: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=319675
<microcai> happyaron:  "Unity is crap! ..." 到处都是这样的声音，呵呵。
<happyaron> microcai: 自己下附件里的代码
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> microcai: ypkg的代码
<vic> alvin_rxg: 为啥ignore ？
<alvin_rxg> vic: 显卡驱动问题
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ....
<vic> alvin_rxg: 可以写在pacman.conf
<microcai> happyaron:   还不如 portage ...
<alvin_rxg> vic: 当然
<vic> alvin_rxg: 就不用每次敲了
<alvin_rxg> vic: 我又没敲……
<happyaron> microcai: 把它和portage比，那都有点埋汰portage吧。
<microcai> :)
<microcai> happyaron:  呵呵。
<happyaron> 不过人家敢自己搞，还是要表示一下支持。
<microcai> happyaron:  这种人做这个，起码是因为没有眼界， 居然不知道有  gentoo ;)
<happyaron> 有这样的勇气已经不易。
<microcai> happyaron:  只能证明它很白痴，连 gentoo 都不知道。
<happyaron> microcai: 赖老板能买xiangelinux，不可能不知道gentoo
<microcai> happyaron:  那为何不借鉴过来呢？
<happyaron> microcai: 所以我觉得赖老板有可能是上当了。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  还是那一套思想，不懂得借鉴。山寨很厉害，借鉴不懂。
<lqi_home> 有人么？
<alvin_rxg> .no 是哪的？
<alvin_rxg> norwegen?
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍝ 
<Alan_> topic
<Alan_> ./topic
<Alan_> 请问LDOCE5（朗文词典第5版）安装在UBUNTU 10.10上没有单词发音的问题如何解决（声卡工作正常）？谢谢！
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-09
<mindcat> 真是万幸啊
<mindcat> 刷BIOS没刷成,刷失败了都还能正常工作
<Loongjiang> mindcat: 你是双BIOS？
<mindcat> 单
<mindcat> 我主板是P4P800-X
<Loongjiang> 有没有人去看过联合国的网页啊点击：http://www.un.org/zh/
<Loongjiang> 有没有人去看过联合国的网页啊点击：http://www.un.org/zh/
<Loongjiang> 还可以RSS订阅联合国新闻哦
<wacheng> 问个问题，怎样在没有图形界面的条件下，更改源呢？
<knownbad> 看下 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Source
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<knownbad> 用 vim 或是 nano 编译。
<knownbad> 用些text的浏览器把源列表下来。
<wacheng> 怎样的没有桌面的条件下改变源呢？
<knownbad> 不是还有 console 吗？
<knownbad> 该走了。
<Kandu> wacheng: man sources.list
<wacheng> 然后呢
<wacheng> 我现在在win界面下呢，过去看看
<hoxily> cfy , freeflying , roylez , ub-cn :各位大早上好。Topic上的今天日志出问题了啊。本月的6，7，8，9的日志都不见了。不再记录了吗？
<roylez_> hoxily: 不用问我，或许 harpy 会知道
<Kandu> cfy: sftp 是？
<ub-cn> freeflying: 我几时也大了？
<hoxily> 哦，是“大大”~~
<ub-cn> freeflying: 终于找到旧博客。...oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn
<ub-cn> freeflying: 看原来的老友，一个一个 blog 成 ping 搜索了。
<ub-cn> http://eexpress.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ub-cn> http://oneleaf.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/
<ub-cn> 就记得2个了。呵呵
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<qinglingquan> facebook右侧页面是不是全是广告阿？
<wacheng> 怎么在命令行下查看源文件呢？
<hoxily> wacheng: cat filename
<hoxily> wacheng: less filename
<hoxily> 两个都可以。
<wacheng> 我试试哈，谢谢哈
<wacheng> 那怎么退出呢？我是小白
<qinglingquan> q
<hoxily> 用less命令的话，按q退出。cat命令不用退出。
<wacheng> 恩，退出了，谢谢哈,apt-get update是不是就是更新源呢？
<hoxily> wacheng: 这个命令我没用过。你可以试试以下的两种方式自己看说明文档。man  commandX或者info  commandX。
<hoxily> wacheng: 很多的命令都是有manual的。
<liuyix> pidgin的irc怎么用阿...
<liuyix> 怎么改nick
<pocoyo> liuyix: /nick liuyix1
<liuyix> 改过之后，哪儿有显示？
<liuyix> 看到了...thanks!
<pocoyo> liuyix: /whoami
<liuyix> 这里有BIT的吗？
<xiamx> 我现在突然有种想升级到gnome3的感觉
<liuyix> 大家都使用什么IRC client?
<liuyix> pidgin 窗口小啊
<mindcat> 表示我在使用系统自带的IRC客户端
<mindcat> XChat
<tyutyu> opera自带
<liuyix> 哦
<liuyix> 不用opera
<hoxily> liuyix: chatzilla
<liuyix> chrome不知道有没有自带的..
<xiamx> Xchat
<xiamx> or irssi
<liuyix> irssi想试试...不知道能否适应...
<xiamx> liuyix, 非常好用
<lemonhall> .................
<asus> konversation
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你装gnome3了么？
<lemonhall> xiamx: YEAH....under fbterm... no input method
<lemonhall> xiamx: gnome3 has been successe installed
<xiamx> lemonhall, 去装输入法
<lemonhall> xiamx: [screen] like tmux, there is an other optional package avilibe start with Letter By????
<lemonhall> xiamx: I need the package name Byoyel???? I forgot
<xiamx> lemonhall, byobu
<lemonhall> xiamx: yep
<cnliuyix> nick /liuyix
<knownbad> 咦，google news 引用新华社报导。  不错嘛。
<wacheng> debian开机就死，caps灯还不停的闪
<lemonhall> OK。。。搞定了
<blueghost> 谁会画头发的
<lemonhall> 字体有些不太好看
<lemonhall> 网络还有一些小问题。。。
<lemonhall> ARCH果然有些折腾
<Kandu> happyaron: debian 的文檔有個地方有點小問題
<Kandu> happyaron: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html#quiltrc
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chapter 3. Modifying the source
<Kandu> happyaron: 配置文件里變數的設定少了引號。執行會出錯
<happyaron> Kandu: 报bug
<maoyushan> deyh
<Kandu> happyaron: 呃，你不是 dd 么？
<maoyushan> nihao
<Kandu> happyaron: 向你報嘞
<maoyushan> 怎么和rot聊
<happyaron> Kandu: 我还不是DD :)
<maoyushan> sudo
<maoyushan> <sudo>
<maoyushan> <haowan>
<edison0354> NoIE: ～～
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，大叔还在线啊
<wujie> 大家在干嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我刚上来
<OT_iux> CCTV-NEWS 英文新闻频道今天报道日本海啸的情况时候，配的背景音效是魔兽世界大灾变的背景音乐
 * OT_iux 不小心看到了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 装好了ARCH。。网络，声音，GNOME3都搞定了。。。
<wujie> 日本大灾变
<lemonhall> edison0354: 图表也搞定了。。就剩下这个该死的字体了。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<wujie> linux的声音驱动好难装
<happyaron> edison0354: 你在哪？
<edison0354> happyaron: 宿舍
<Loongjiang> 晕，我还以为发生什么事了呢，原来是我下线重上了
<edison0354> happyaron: 还没吃饭……
 * lemonhall 这里谁是ARCH用户，分享些字体美化的经验。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚爬起来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 字体美化和发行版有啥关系……
<wujie> 我在打枪
<happyaron> edison0354: 去会场吧，很多人已经到了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 当然有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想看我的画吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗！先吃饭……
<wujie> 问下，谁打过声卡驱动
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你们都在帝都。。真是好啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等会
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我没在啊
<OT_iux> 。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 想看 我的画吗
<wujie> 对于日本地震我只能引用鲁迅的一段话，：假是我喜欢日本，就是他的地震和火灾
<happyaron> blueghost: 暂时没空。。。下午如何？
<edison0354> happyaron: 会场有网不？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 可以 啊。 还没画好呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我在 预定 观众 呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你那地方也是帝都好不
<happyaron> edison0354: 网是有，但不知道能否每个人都用上
<edison0354> happyaron: 无线共享出来……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你下午出去？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马上走
<edison0354> lemonhall: 干啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没，我会怀念你的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你下午也出去吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 去找找老师们
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在加班
<mindcat> lemonhall, ......
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那正好直接去对面
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧
<mindcat> test
<mindcat> TEST
<mindcat> 测试
<^k^> mindcat, ....  ㍣ 
<mindcat> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 有插座没……
<happyaron> edison0354: 应该是有的
<mindcat> 小K终于理我了
 * edison0354 走人走人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 头发好难画啊
<zhenbeiju55> 大家好
<zhenbeiju55> 问个问题阿
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 老师好
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍣ 
<zhenbeiju55> 我自制的,,liveCD为什么在开机的时候 进入系统一半的时候
<zhenbeiju55> 出现错误提示
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 什么错误
 * mindcat 发射了战术原子弹,目标未知.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你还没画好啊
<zhenbeiju55> switching to colour frame device 128X48
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 画头发。 我在 预告呢
<zhenbeiju55> 第一行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) <<my paint>> coming soon
<mindcat> 偶是新手 表问我
<zhenbeiju55> 什么原因呢~~     是不是我打包的时候出错了,,
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 太深奥
<blueghost> 问别人
<mindcat> LiveCD...光盘刻的?
<zhenbeiju55> 谷歌了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么 老外的女人都喜欢 卷的
<zhenbeiju55> 装在U 盘里面的
<mindcat> U盘么
<OT_iux> zhenbeiju55: 啥错误信息？
<zhenbeiju55> switching to colour frame device 128X48
<zhenbeiju55> 第一行
<zhenbeiju55> 错误提示
<OT_iux> zhenbeiju55: 难道是显卡驱动问题？
<zhenbeiju55> 不应该吧,,,我就在原盘里面删除了openoffice
<zhenbeiju55> 就打包了,,
<zhenbeiju55> 原盘启动没有问题
<mindcat> 为什么要删
<zhenbeiju55> BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu 1:1.13.3
<zhenbeiju55> 第二行的错误
<zhenbeiju55>  因为我想试着装软件,,  没成功 , 就删除一个测试一下^
<mindcat> ... 把全部字母打出来
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<zhenbeiju55> 要命阿,, 半个屏幕呢
<wcheng> win 7下面有什么好的分区软件恩
<mindcat> 不这样做...
<mindcat> 我没法帮助
<zhenbeiju55> PQ 可以哦
<zhenbeiju55> .....
<zhenbeiju55> 好吧 ,稍等
<nemocaptain> 编译一个python文件出现以下错误，http://i.imgur.com/3KAnM.jpg ,The usual way to define `LIBTOOL’ is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL’ ，怎么修改？
<mindcat> 有人吗?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 画老外 女人，最难 是头发， 干嘛卷发
<mindcat> 不
<^k^> mindcat, ....  ㍤ 
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或中国女人最难 是脸蛋。
<mindcat> 我刚才掉了?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 像个 馒头， 没点轮廓
 * OT_iux is away: 渐隐...
<wcheng> pq用什么版本的呢
<mindcat> 改名兄,您在干吗呢?
<wcheng> 我怎么装的不可以啊
<mindcat> wcheng, 试试DiskGenius吧
<ubuntutodaycom> 中国女人很美呀！
<ubuntutodaycom> :)
<wcheng> 恩啊 ，mindcat
<mindcat> 一个国产软件,非常给力的软件.
<nemocaptain> 编译一个python文件出现以下错误，http://i.imgur.com/3KAnM.jpg ,The usual way to define `LIBTOOL’ is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL’ ，怎么修改？
<zhenbeiju55> console:switching to colour frame buffer device 128X48     BusyBox v1.13.3(ubuntu1:2.13.3-1ubuntu11)built -in shell (ash)    Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.   (initrams)Could not find the ISO /linux/ubuntu.iso This could also happen if the file system is not clean because of oprerating system crash , aninterrupted  boot process , an improper shutdown, or unplugging of a removable device without frist unmounting or e jecting
<mindcat> (initrams)Could not find the ISO /linux/ubuntu.iso This could also happen if the file system is not clean because of oprerating system crash , aninterrupted  boot process , an improper shutdown, or unplugging of a removable device without frist unmounting or e jecting
<nemocaptain> 各位帮我看一下啊
<mindcat> 这条信息才是有用的
<zhenbeiju55> 等等,还有一半
<mindcat> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> to fix this ,simple reboot into windows ,let it fully start,log in.run'chkdsk /r' then gracefully shut down and reboot back into Windows.after this you should be able to reboot again and resume the installation
<zhenbeiju55> 全部的了
<mindcat> zhenbeiju55, ...我想问一句,U盘多大
<zhenbeiju55> 4个G
<mindcat> 好吧
<zhenbeiju55> 剩余空间有1个G 吧
<mindcat> 现在你的运行系统是什么
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu
<mindcat> ...
<zhenbeiju55> 10.04
<mindcat> 有Windows没?
<zhenbeiju55> 没有,, 怎么了
<mindcat> 好吧...
<zhenbeiju55> 怎么解决?
<mindcat> U盘里面真的有/linux/ubuntu.iso这个吗?
<zhenbeiju55> 名字是liveCD
<mindcat> liveCD.ISO?
<zhenbeiju55> liveCD.iso我自己做得
<mindcat> 真想到现场看一看
<mindcat> 或者说远程控制
<zhenbeiju55> 系统都可以看见开机页面了 ,, 出现好几个小点,,,
<zhenbeiju55> 什么的
<zhenbeiju55> 要不要给你账号??
<mindcat> 啥?
<zhenbeiju55> 用户名什么的
<mindcat> 不用了
<zhenbeiju55> 恩,我想都出现开机页面了, 应该不适iso的问题吧
<mindcat> 表示我想确认一下,LiveCD的文件名称是?
<zhenbeiju55> licecd.iso
<zhenbeiju55> 全名了
<mindcat> 放在哪个目录
<mindcat> 根目录吗?
<zhenbeiju55> U 盘根目录的linux里面
<mindcat> 试试把livecd.iso改名为ubuntu.iso
<zhenbeiju55> 好吧 稍等
<mindcat> 然后再启动
<mindcat> 话说您不懂英文?
<zhenbeiju55> 稍等,,呵呵
<zhenbeiju55> 懂一点点
<zhenbeiju55> 看见就头大了
<mindcat> 表示我比您好一点点
<zhenbeiju55> 好了
<zhenbeiju55> ^^^
<mindcat> 知道常看到的英文是什么意思
<mindcat> 好了?
<mindcat> 那就好...
<chattan> 问问     系统－系统管理－登录窗口    这是个么子程序呢？  谢谢
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵,,能看到提示找不到ISO
<zhenbeiju55> 别的兜捕懂
<zhenbeiju55> 都不懂了,,, 英语从来没有认真学过  该好好学了^
<zhenbeiju55> 吃饭去了
<zhenbeiju55> 88
<zhenbeiju55> 谢谢
<mindcat> 表示我英文自学通
<mindcat> 88
 * OT_iux is back (gone 00:17:33)
 * OT_iux haven't learned any English...
 * mindcat but you are speaking english....
<chattan> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sheshark> vim删除竖列是什麽命令？
 * OT_iux know nothing about English...
<OT_iux> @@ 可以删竖列么……
<Kandu> sheshark: C-v
<OT_iux> 我都是很悲剧地慢慢删
<mindcat> 请问您纯属用机器翻译来说英文的?
<sheshark> Kandu: ctrl+v？不行哦
<OT_iux> No, i'm using Chinglish
<Kandu> sheshark: 那就悲劇地慢慢刪 :P
<lolicon> c-v ..
<lolicon> 然后 j
<lolicon> 然后 d
<mindcat> ...中式英语么
<OT_iux> sheshark: C-v 会变成块模式，然后下拉光标到列底
<OT_iux> mindcat: yes you are right
<OT_iux> mindcat: she
<OT_iux> @@
<mindcat> long time no see
<sheshark> OT_iux: 可以了，多谢！
<mindcat> one car go one car come two car pong pong people die
<OT_iux> ：） 你应该谢 Kandu
<mindcat> LOL
<OT_iux> mindcat: lol
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你看看， 没画好
<hoxily> happyaron: Topic上的今天日志出问题了啊。本月的6，7，8，9的日志都不见了。不再记录了吗？
<sheshark> Kandu: 多谢！
 * OT_iux is away: 渐隐...
<happyaron> hoxily: 不会吧。。。我看看
<sheshark> 百度百科的vim内容不太全
<blueghost> happyaron:) http://imagebin.org/147293
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://imagebin.org/147293
<sheshark> 不要说我用百度百科不好
<blueghost> iGoogle:) http://imagebin.org/147293
<happyaron> hoxily: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/09/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<happyaron> hoxily: 我一会儿改topic
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> blueghost: 不错啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢谢， 我没学过画画， 纯兴趣 的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 昨天 你让我 贴图， 给你贴了哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到了吗
<sheshark> blueghost: 有点象梵高的画
<blueghost> sheshark:) 你是说 太抽象 了???
<sheshark> blueghost: 给人的感觉
 * edison0354 大家来吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我。。。。
<blueghost> sheshark:) 抱歉 让你有这种 感觉。 我不是 专业 的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你太有才了
<lemonhall123> http://wxdhrdd.blog.163.com/blog/static/120500564200952592233696/
<^k^> ⇪ title: arch linux 常用软件 - hrdd的日志 - 网易博客
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你 看了啊。 没画完 的。 以后 在画， 他的头发 太 难画了
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 取笑我吗
<happyaron> hoxily: 今日日志那个，得等wzssyqa做了。
<happyaron> 呃，我也不知道是不是他
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看过我的狗 的图片吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 惨了， 我的狗 的画 忘了在哪了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想看吗
<chattan> :-))
<Loongjiang> 问下各位，arch是软件包分类很混乱么
<chattan> 有用fedora的吗
<Loongjiang> chattan: 在也
<Loongjiang> chattan: 在下
<Loongjiang> 问下各位，arch的软件包分类很混乱么，请看这篇文章：http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-52217-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用ArchLinux还不如用Debian - Debian - 红联Linux论坛 全球Linux人网上交流平台 - 天下没有难学的Linux
<chattan> Loongjiang: Fedora有没有管理 GDM的工具knx
<chattan> 呢
<blueghost> 曾经那个被墙 的那个 图片库叫什么了
<chattan> 系统－系统管理－登录窗口  类似UBUNTU的
<Loongjiang> chattan: 不晓得，我看下吧，不过就算没有，也可以编译的吧
<chattan> 。。。。。
<chattan> 顺便问问个～～～～～不想去折腾
<chattan> ;-)
<OT_iux> = =
<mindcat> 之前主题:#ubuntu-cn 的主题是:Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn  今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Oneiric Ocelot
<OT_iux> Unity 还是 Gnome3
<OT_iux> it's a Question
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<chattan>  Gnome2
<mindcat> 现在主题:Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<jeffrey4l> 同意chattan
<OT_iux> i’m using Gnome2 now...
<mindcat> 对比一下,只是改了"日志"一些东西
<jeffrey4l> unity 试用了下，没啥兴趣 ～～下在下 gnome3看看如何 了
<chattan> 系统－系统管理－登录窗口   这个工具叫么子名字呢？ 帮忙看看，谢谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我一直在折腾ARCH，今天。。。。画都是想看的
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 酱紫阿
<OT_iux> 我在想，我装Ubuntu11.04之后要不要吧Unity卸载了装 Gnome3 Shell
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我已经折腾完了，看来现在发行版之间差异确实不是很大
<jeffrey4l>  不是说11.04上安 gnome3会不稳定？
<Loongjiang> jeffrey4l: 听说
<jeffrey4l> 就因为这，有点想换了ubuntu用其它 的了
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 恩…… 世界全球化
<chattan> 系统－系统管理－登录窗口   这个工具叫么子名字呢？ 帮忙看看，谢谢
<OT_iux> gdm?
<OT_iux> 喔，不是
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你画的吗？ mypaint?
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=324781
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<chattan> OT_iux: 应该不是GDM
<chattan> login manager?
<jeffrey4l> gdmsetup
<jeffrey4l> 叫gdmsetup
<chattan> 谢谢
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu里面复制文件夹用哪个命令呀
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是的
<zhenbeiju55> ~
<chattan> cp -r
<Cherrot> ubuntu里自带的open jdk 只有JRE 和 WebStart 吗？
<chattan> iGoogle: EE
<chattan> iGoogle: 水牛
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 忘记加空格了--!
<zhenbeiju55> 谢谢哦
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 画的 还 过得去 吧
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 对于 没有任何绘画技能的人
<Cherrot> ubuntu里自带的open jdk 只有JRE 和 WebStart 吗？
<Cherrot> 有没有人用netbeans开发？为何netbeans的库中只有jar的路径却没有源呢？
<blueghost> Cherrot:) java 现在 怎么样了。 自从 甲骨文 收购 sun 后
<Cherrot> blueghost： 保持着活力啊。sun老大离任时不是说了么 java 已经比较完备了，甲骨文不会对其造成什么大的破坏 :-)
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 哦。 我在 担心 qt 越来越 不被 nokia 重视。
<Cherrot> blueghost：最近也在接触Qt，不过对C++我是个门外汉 入门的过程总是最累的……
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 努力了
<Cherrot> blueghost: :-)
<blueghost> Cherrot:)
<blueghost> 有谁 能给 我一个定心 丸。 qt 可能会何去何从 啊
<blueghost> 看了 许多 新闻， 都 放心不下
<iamfbi> hi,gnome-screenshot截图工具，截出来的图片格式是PNG，能不能设置为JPG？
<iamfbi> 有没人知道怎么弄
<blueghost> iamfbi:) 我用不了 截图工具
<iamfbi> PNG 一个桌面1Ｍ多
<iamfbi> 今天星期六都没人聊天么
<wacheng> 都忙着呢
<iamfbi> for what
<wacheng> for love
<iGoogle> blueghost: nnnd 你这明显还画过嘛。
<iGoogle> 咋说没有任何绘画技能的人
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ...... 画过什么
<iGoogle> chattan: ..
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我是说 没学过 啊。 没技法的
<iGoogle> 肯定自己偷偷的，经常画美女。
<OT_iux> Linux基金会执行董事Jim Zemlin表示，在Linus Torvalds开发Linux操作系统内核20年之后，微软和Linux之间的斗争已经结束，Linux取得了胜利。 除了桌面外，Linux在几乎所有市场都取得了压倒性胜利，包括服务器端和移动计算。
<OT_iux> Zemlin宣称，现在已经无需再关注微软了，它曾经是主要竞争对 手，但现在和它竞争就好像是踢小狗。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/download/file.php?id=129556
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> iGoogle:)
<Fivesheep|osx> ooo
<blueghost> 五羊， 很久不见
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我猫快生了
<edison0354> 。。。。。。。
<edison0354> 两位大叔好。。。
<mindcat_> 那我快生猫了呢
<edison0354> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> 北京的孩子们都来了啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哪两位啊
<edison0354> 你和柠檬呗
<blueghost> 柠檬???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ????
<edison0354> 。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你名字也文艺 啊
<edison0354> 我这个爪机客户端不能指定ID
<jingqq5210> 纳尼？
<jingqq5210> 木有人？
<OT_iux> 我觉得我是人
<OT_iux> edison0354: 试试 AndChat ?
<OT_iux> edison0354: 或者你用 /nick 改名试试？
<jingqq5210> OT_iux: 。。
<edison0354> 额
<Fivesheep|osx> blueghost, 你好
<OT_iux> Fivesheep|osx: 爱吃苹果的五羊下午早
 * OT_iux è¹­
<jingqq5210> 、join #ubuntu
<Fivesheep|osx> OT_iux, 深夜了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在会场？
<OT_iux> Fivesheep|osx: 喔……晚上早……
<edison0354> 恩
<lemonhall> blueghost: 躺着都中枪
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中什么啊
<OT_iux> lemonhall: #兔子窝 开团了
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 欢迎旁观
 * OT_iux 当然是指另一个server
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 哪 的 irc 啊
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 那个 server 啊
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 不指个 方向， 怎么去 啊
<OT_iux> blueghost: irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6667/#兔子窝
<OT_iux> blueghost: 这个是UTF8的入口 irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#兔子窝
<edison0354> OT_iux: 额，会用了。。。
<tenzu> 里面都是兔女郎么？
<blueghost> 我来了
<OT_iux> ^^;
<OT_iux> 不是，只是跑团而已
<pocoyo> 炮团？
<OT_iux> 旁观请勿说话
 * OT_iux 抽打 blueghost 
<OT_iux> 旁观请勿说话~~
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你吐槽功力见长
 * OT_iux 抽打 blueghost 
<blueghost> OT_iux:) .................
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 干嘛呢
<majian> 大家好呀
<OT_iux> blueghost: 人家正在游戏中……你不要说话诶
<pocoyo> majian: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<solozm> 大家好i
<pocoyo> solozm: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<tenzu> 水牛君总是不由自主的说话
 * OT_iux 忘记提醒……
<pocoyo> solozm: 好个蛋。
<tenzu> 测试
 * OT_iux 有罪
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不敢。
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 干嘛呢
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 什么 正剧房
<eexpress> 大家好
<pocoyo> eexpress: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<eexpress> 你们好
<OT_iux> blueghost: 他们在那个房间用描述的方式扮演角色……
<eexpress> 测试
<pocoyo> eexpress: 天涯楼主：每天对着单位那群白痴说话让我感到前途很渺茫…　@回复：幸福吧你～因为对牛弹琴并不可怕，可怕的是一群牛每天对着你弹琴！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> eexpress: 神会惩罚你的
<OT_iux> blueghost: 主持人正在交代剧情= =
<solozm> ：pocoyo 无语
<OT_iux> blueghost: 然后你跳进去喊了声 小兔子乖乖
<OT_iux> blueghost: lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你不会惩罚我，对吧？
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 我怎么进不去？
<majian> 硬盘的扇区是从1开始的哈?
<OT_iux> pocoyo: 哪？
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 兔子窝
<OT_iux> 这个是UTF8的入口 irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#兔子窝 看团请勿插话
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 我进不去
<OT_iux> 喔，你是Emacs …… 那你得手动连 irc1.ourirc.com 端口 6668
<OT_iux> 然后再手动 /join #兔子窝
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 你咋知道？ 我用网页连进了 怎么都有中文的了。
<tenzu> lemonhall 还弄呢？
<zm> 请问在哪输入命令行啊。。NickServ？
<tenzu> zm: 聊天的地方
<solozm> tenzu 谢谢
<tenzu> solozm: 不客气，我只是测试一下插件，找人说话而已
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 怎么他们 也不留个 topic
<OT_iux> pocoyo: 因为是支持中文的服务器
<OT_iux> pocoyo: 你看nickname啥的统统是中文
<OT_iux> blueghost: 也许还没到时候吧
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 我进去 给个默认的英文nick.
<OT_iux> blueghost: 周日晚上我跑团的时候你也来看看，我们那个团是有topic的
<solozm> :-D
<soiamso> 各位今天都归位了
<OT_iux> pocoyo: 恩……啥叫默认的英文nick……
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 没到什么时候， 什么时候也得给 提示 啊。 贴个 闲人免进 也行 啊
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 没事 当我没说
<iGoogle> 这是干嘛的地方
<iGoogle> 还兔子
<OT_iux> blueghost: 本来就是闲人免进= =，我叫 lemonhall 去看团而已……
<pocoyo> iGoogle: http://s2.kimag.es/share/17348419.png
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你也给 坑了???
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 别乱发图
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 你俩有一腿？！
 * pocoyo 原来
<iGoogle> 啥。一个管理的房间
<pocoyo> tenzu: 什么插件。
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 干嘛， 还弄个 框， 你真艺术
<lemonhall> tenzu: 弄完了
<iGoogle> irc居然没预览图片功能。
<tenzu> pocoyo: notify.pl呗，刚才又不干活了
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 你和 lemonhall 是一对， 他文艺，你艺术
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<pocoyo> tenzu: 时灵时不灵。。。
<pocoyo> blueghost: lemonhall哪文艺了？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 闲吧
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 他名字 就文艺
<blueghost> 柠檬
<blueghost> 酸溜溜 的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 现在放到/script/autorun里似乎没用了，总得手动加载一次
<blueghost> 文艺腔 都是 酸溜溜的
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 同意
<blueghost> drovencrazy:)
<pocoyo> blueghost: 是挺酸
<blueghost> pocoyo:)
<pocoyo> tenzu: irssi升级了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<solozm> /alias /faint /me
<tenzu> pocoyo: 应该是
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你可以自己弄个客户端， 可以 贴图 的
<soiamso> tenzu: context 不对？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 0.8.15,你的是多少？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 用的 erc
<lemonhall> tenzu: 本来还想问问你字体的问题，然后发觉上了微软雅黑
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 貌似 xchat 也可以 加个 这个功能。 xchat 可以 放 tcl,perl,c++ 的插件
<tenzu> soiamso: 不晓得，以前一直能用的
<iGoogle> blueghost: 。你不明白我的意思的。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 中文wqy-microhei，英文monaco
<soiamso> tenzu: 加log功能看看？
<iGoogle> opera带的图片预览，在irc页码无效而已。
<tenzu> soiamso: 不会。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 咱俩一样
<soiamso> tenzu:  pl 不是有log函数的吗？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你可以利用这个， 弄一个 插件， 解释 irc 信息， 遇到 包含图片的链接，自动打开 一个窗口 加载图片
<tenzu> soiamso: 不会perl，我只是用现成的
<tenzu> pocoyo: monaco是主席教育的
<soiamso> tenzu: 会用什么?
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就可以了啊。 可能 嵌不到 界面上，还是有弹出窗口
<iGoogle> blueghost: .. bs xchat。我有高级bot的。随便怎样都可以。
<iGoogle> lol
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦， irc 页码无效???
<tenzu> soiamso: 可以说什么都不会
<iGoogle> 页面
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那 不就好了吗
<soiamso> tenzu: pl 我也不会
<iGoogle> 如果自带的功能，有效，不更好嘛。 blueghost
<tenzu> soiamso: 那是神用的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你是 专指 opera 的 客户端???
<soiamso> tenzu: 神用bash ?
<iGoogle> 是啊
<tenzu> soiamso: perl
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 误会了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是perl控，对吧？
<iGoogle> 有点吧。
<soiamso> tenzu: 有点也行了
<iGoogle> 用了perl，始终不愿回gtk了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我发觉我画的，第一眼 还可以， 仔细看就不行了
<iGoogle> blueghost: 画个全身的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 要花时间呢。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我画个裸体 的
<iGoogle> 特点要画好哦。 lol
<iGoogle> 有绘图板？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 没有呢， 鼠标画的
<iGoogle> 我可以把 tenzu 的头像加工下。
<iGoogle> 鼠标啊。@@
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我也想有个带压感 的绘图板
<iGoogle> 记得便宜
<iGirl> iGoogle: 赶紧
<iGoogle> 300吧
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦
<blueghost> 还是高光没表示出来， 有点古板
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你回来了没啊
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我去那里了?
<iGoogle> 高光啊。那要海拔的哦。 :D
<blueghost> 再说了， 以后再 完善
<blueghost> ....
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你不是去fd嘛
<iGirl> fedora啊?没有合适的版本安装,休眠中
<blueghost> iGirl:) 你是女的吗
<iGoogle> 来1104啊。一起死掉算了。
<iGirl> 默认是2.6.38内核的就11.04和fedora了...
<iGirl> blueghost: 可以是~~~
<blueghost> .....
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你在用11.04?
<iGoogle> blueghost: 别问这样的傻问题了哦
<soiamso> fedora
<blueghost> ...
<iGoogle> iGirl: 昨天无聊过来的
<iGirl> 主要是那个依赖乱七八糟的...定制不能满足我的洁癖,不爽
<iGoogle> 洁癖。。。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 11.04你删除gnome他自动给你装kde啊
<iGirl> 烦死
<iGoogle> ap ~imono 刚才差点又执行了一次
<iGirl> 装个gdm都一大推要装的
<iGoogle> 。。不是吧。自动安装kde?
<iGirl> 嗯,不知道现在好了没有
<iGirl> 本来我的11.04 gdm+fbpanel+openbox很舒服的
<iGoogle> 碰到几次假死。这烂unity
<iGirl> 坚决不用
<iGirl> 界面实在是不能接受
<iGoogle> lol
<soiamso> iGoogle: gnome 3 好像差不多的样子
<iGirl> 用2d的看看?
<iGoogle> 我4核，还假死。过份点了。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 说shell界面？
<soiamso> iGoogle: 是的
<iGirl> 我的nvidia开源显卡驱动不支持3d,gnome 3 unity都没戏
<iGoogle> 那也不爽。 soiamso
<iGirl> iGoogle: 4核?超线程的吧?你不是i3
<iGoogle> 只是看1104应该使用inotify管理蛮多了。搜索可能好些
<iGoogle> i3啊
<iGoogle> 超啥
<blueghost> iGirl:) 11.04 不是默认 unity 吗
<iGirl> 搜索啥?我没有找东西的
<iGirl> blueghost: 有gtk3的3d,有qt的2d
<soiamso> iGoogle: inotify 不是 内核的东西吗？
<iGoogle> 搜索多了也麻烦。自己出avi可不好了
<blueghost> iGirl:) 哦，unity 还是 gnome3
<iGirl> iGoogle: i3 i5都是超线程出来的四核好不好
<iGoogle> soiamso: 应用多了。
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你是js? 这我不知道。
<iGirl> blueghost: unity基于gtk的是需要开3d的,基于qt的是2
<iGirl> d
<iGirl> 的
<myke2> iGirl: 什么? 自动装kde?
<iGirl> iGoogle: ...
<iGirl> myke2: 你...是啊
<soiamso> iGoogle: i3 就二核吧
<blueghost> iGirl:) unity 2/3????
<iGirl> 我见过几次
<iGoogle> 那是以前的那版本。假的
<iGirl> blueghost: ....
<iGoogle> soiamso: 可一直看都是4啊
<iGirl> ...神
 * iGirl 拜神
<blueghost> iGirl:) 你的意思是基于 qt 的 很 2 吗
<iGoogle> 你是js不
<iGoogle> 不是2。是差
<iGirl> blueghost: 我的意思是基于qt的unity不需要显卡opengl就是开3d的支持,所以是2d
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不好意思， 我 看差了， 没有看到 2D
<iGirl> 广东话2d那是凶一点的意思,好不好
<blueghost> iGirl:) 我还以为你说的 2 是 版本呢
<myke2> iGirl: 10.04是否有类似现象?
<iGirl> myke2: 没有
<iGirl> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> 我等 11.10 了。
<iGirl> 12.04还差不多
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你是不是试过gnome3了
<blueghost> gnome3 一定 要 从 ppa 装 吗
<blueghost> 我去装下 gnome3
<iGoogle> 要死，干脆一次
<iGoogle> 只能ppa
<iGirl> 额,祝ee好晕~~~
<tenzu> 装完就后悔
<lemonhall> blueghost: 加油。。。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦
<iGirl> 不好用确实是
<iGoogle> 洗发水的，还后悔？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在使用GNOME3
<blueghost> tenzu:) 装什么后悔， unity 还是 gnome3
<tenzu> iGoogle: 回openbox了
<iGirl> arch的包管理更加烦死
<tenzu> blueghost: gnome3
<iGoogle> 我不急。我这有fvwm
<iGoogle> 管他啥问题。都可恢复
<iGirl> 那是...只是不忍心让你失望而已
<blueghost> tenzu:) 说一下 使用 感觉。 是不完善，还是单纯 操作 不习惯
<tenzu> blueghost: 不够完善，问题太多
<iGoogle> 多半不完善嘛
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你装完就后悔啦？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 用着不后悔，进不去X的时候后悔
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦。 那我尝下鲜
<iGoogle> lol arch
<lemonhall> tenzu: ............
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你笑个啥？
<myke2> iGirl: Ubuntu 10.04 的软件都是旧的?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 抛开 不完善呢。 体验 怎么样。 方便呢
<blueghost> tenzu:) 抛开 不完善呢。 体验 怎么样。 方便 吗
<tenzu> blueghost: 方便，我很喜欢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我来告诉你吧。。。。
<soiamso> iGirl: arch 应用更新快，但是系统结构更新慢
<iGoogle> 洗发水简单架构，还搞不定X嘛。 tenzu
<iGirl> myke2: 可以用ppa更新,我的以前的10.04就是2.6.38-6的内核
<happyaron> iGoogle: 11.04可能会放弃unity
<blueghost> tenzu:) 就是还不够成熟 是吧
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 换 gnome 2????
<iGoogle> happyaron: 那是我发言过的。lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神马神马错误了，我不得不rollback一下，要不就得重装了。。。
<iGirl> soiamso: 我知道,只是安装方便,删除麻烦,我有一点点洁癖的...
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<myke2> iGirl: 哦, 那个什么fedora呢?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 简单的说，就是。。你完全可以装11.04然后想办法用老式的窗口管理器
<tenzu> blueghost: 我感觉时不够成熟，至少和现有的很多东西都冲突
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那样很好了
<iGoogle> 论坛我放了狠话。 happyaron 如果坚持unity，就不升级。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我就发觉IBUS冲突，调整了一下就OK了
<iGirl> myke2: fedora 15软件就很新,我用的15也还好,啥事没有,几十比较热,电脑
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那我 考虑下 装 11.04
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> lol
<happyaron> blueghost: 现在还是unity
<iGirl> lol
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 是考虑 放弃???
<iGoogle> unity在eeepc卡死卡死的。我早试过了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我的ibus-sunpinyin怎么都打不了字
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好用么。。正是版本出来后升级到UNITY。。。。
<happyaron> blueghost: 考虑不做默认
<iGirl> tenzu: fcitx啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你编译了GTK3-ENABLE？
<myke2> tenzu: fcitx-sunpinyin
<iGirl> happyaron: 这个支持,自己的孩子也是做二奶的好
<tenzu> iGirl: fcitx在我这儿就不上班
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 默认的还是 gnome2， gnome3 赶不及 把
<tenzu> lemonhall: 应该没有
<iGirl> tenzu: 参数export的问题?
<happyaron> :)
<iGoogle> geek真无聊
<tenzu> iGirl: 三行export早就加了，就是不知道为啥不行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我发觉 gnome3 也是 从 1.0.0 开始算的
 * lemonhall 我在蛋疼的ARCH下。。。。。装UBUNTU-ONE的客户端。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他也太不低调了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: +
<iGirl> tenzu: arch的我不清楚,不过我一直都是用fcitx的,基本那个版本都可以用的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 人家那是发布了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该 从 0.0.1 开始
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我在为我的版本号 找理由呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 它是3.0好不好。。。。
<iGoogle> blueghost: 别，那样怎么能发展到2011版本哦
<tenzu> iGirl: ubuntu里我一直用fcitx，arch里自重4.0之后的某次系统升级，就一直不行了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 上面 的版本号 是 1.0.0 啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 装librsvg了么
<tenzu> happyaron: 不确定，我去看看
<iGirl> tenzu: 哦,这个很难说,arch的问题要自己狠狠折腾的,我就是也怕这个的
<Yuking> happyaron: ubutun11.04不用unity了？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 你+啥
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 表扬你下
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 你也是ARCH党？
<blueghost> gnome 和 debian/ubuntu 决裂了吗， 怎么不提供 deb 包啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 装了的
<iGoogle> 打到洗发水
<iGirl> 同打~~~
<blueghost> iGoogle:) unity==洗发水???
<tenzu> iGirl: 有ibus-sunpinyin也行，我不在乎
<iGoogle> @@
<iGirl> tenzu: 我不喜欢ibus~~~
<happyaron> Yuking: 还没确定，但有可能
<tenzu> 不许打！
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 什么洗发水啊
<iGoogle> iGirl: 对。带py mono的，都删除
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不许打,那踢吧lol
<iGoogle> blueghost: nnnd 你不是混这么久了。还不知道arch就是洗发水啊
<iGirl> iGoogle: py的我还是支持的~~~mono恨不得它去死
<Yuking> happyaron: 那unity岂不是个杯具？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 表示 对 arch 没兴趣。 不知道， 还以为你 打倒 unity 呢
<iGoogle> 软件中心就带py，然后py带出mono
<cike> 有人试过unity没
<iGirl> cike: 神在用
<iGoogle> 打到一切wm。除开fvwm
<cike> iGirl: 什么意思？
<iGirl> 打倒
<tenzu> iGoogle: 打倒fvwm
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我希望 ubuntu 等到 默认 unity 也提供 gnome3 的官方源。 装 gnome3 要到 ppa 装，算什么呢。
<iGirl> cike: iGoogle 是神,你的知道?
<iGoogle> iGirl: 别乱说
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我来告诉你我折腾了一天ARCH的感受吧。。。。
<iGirl> blueghost: 这个gnome-shell需要3d吧
<cike> iGirl: 不知道
<iGirl> iGoogle: 这个已经是公认啦~~~
<Yuking> gnome3发布了？哪个人说说是啥样子？
<iGirl> cike: 现在知道了吗?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我只是折腾出来和原来一样的一个系统而已。。只不过带了GNOME3
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 神是全能 的。 他能创造 自己无法 举起来 的石头吗
<cike> iGirl: 不知道
<iGirl> cike: 去死
<iGoogle> 不作无聊的事情吧。 blueghost
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 老外 不觉得这个是无聊 的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 爱折腾这个呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 第二个感受是。。。。ARCH无论是PACMAN还是YAOURT都不如APT-GET方便。。。但是从源代码编译和升级它方便一些
<iGirl> lemonhall: 同意
<liuyix> 我擦，这坛子怎么感觉像是刷屏啊
<iGirl> 就是从源码安装方便,别的啥都不是
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你还没试过aptitude嘛
<iGirl> liuyix: 你有意见?
<blueghost> liuyix:) 在 讨论 unity 呢
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 话说完。。。。
<cike> iGirl: 就是因为总是有你这样的人在这个频道，所以我好久都没有来了，今天想上来和大家说说unity的事，结果还这样，看来这个频道以后不用来了
<iGoogle> liuyix: 这哪里是坛子啊
<liuyix> 不好意思，第一次看到这么“热闹”的场面...我的理解跟不上了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 没用过的，别评论包管理软件的方便嘛
<happyaron> Yuking: 才开发多久啊，眼下看肯定是悲剧。
<blueghost> liuyix:) 在为 ubuntu 不将 unity 作为默认桌面 而欢欣鼓舞
<happyaron> 走了
<iGirl> cike: 哦,对不起啦
<blueghost> happyaron:)
 * lemonhall 结论是，从使用的角度而言。。。。。实在差别不大。。。，当然ARCH尝鲜方便一些。。不必长时间等待发行版升级。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你半夜起来吗
<Yuking> ha
<Yuking> happyaron: 悲剧好，说实话，我就用不来那个unity
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 额？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 半夜？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: UBUNTU的确对源代码包没有做管理工作啊。。。难道我漏了什么？
<blueghost> Yuking:) 对， 还不成熟的缘故。 可能 11.10 就默认 unity了。 我只希望 还是保留 gnome3。 最好能出个 gubuntu 像 kubuntu
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国现在是什么时候啊
<kuai410022283> 大家好！
<pocoyo> kuai410022283: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<kuai410022283> 你好
<blueghost> 大家 觉得 出个 gubuntu 好吗， 当 ubuntu 作为默认桌面时
<iGoogle> lemonhall: . 不对路啊。 没明白意思。 要不，你试试执行 sudo aptitude remove ~imono。就明白了。
<blueghost> 有 kubuntu, xubuntu，也应该有个 gubuntu 吧
<iGoogle> 。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: TZ=/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin date
<kuai410022283> 大家都在聊什么！
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 聊 ubuntu 该不该 发行 多一个 gubuntu
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 当 unity 作为 默认的桌面 时
<kuai410022283> 哦 ！ 谢谢
<liuyix> 各位是怎么看屏的....我IRC小白....
<blueghost> liuyix:) 不明白
<kuai410022283> 你们聊！ 我观看！
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我很少用APTITUDE这个命令。。。。确实不明白。。。从DEBIAN起就没用过
<OT_iux> liuyix: 什么叫看屏= =
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 你说呢， 该不该 多个 gubuntu 。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我都是 apt-get ..
<Yuking> liuyix: 拿眼睛看……
<iGoogle> happyaron: 1110直接上算了。省得浪费时间。你说怎么样。
 * iGirl 问一下那个破解工具编辑vc程序比较好?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 摸一摸。。。我也是
<OT_iux> ^^
 * Yuking 不知道gnome3是啥样的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说呢。 该不该 多个 gubuntu
<iGoogle> Yuking: 不会突变的。何必知道嘛
<kuai410022283> 其实一个版本弄好了 也就够啦
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 但是 对于 gnome 的 铁粉 不公平啊
<Yuking> iGoogle: 哦，那我还是先用着kde4好了
<lemonhall> Yuking: 下载个LIVECD跑跑玩玩吧。。。反正我是因为想跟着GNOME走才装的ARCH
<iGoogle> blueghost: 带g就掉价了
<liuyix> 我用的pidgin...进入这个频道，看到的信息貌似没层次感，看的好累，一会儿是某对某说，一会儿又是另外的人说...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有必要
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 如果 默认了 unity 作为 默认桌面， 那些 gnome3 铁粉 该继续 装 ubuntu 还是放弃啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我放弃了11.04，主机上仍旧使用10.10
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 但 看来 趋势 是 ubuntu 要将 gnome 踢开啊。 那就不是 掉价了
<kuai410022283> ubuntu感觉也不错啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 笔记本上用ARCH
<kuai410022283> 我现在也在用 ubuntu10.10
<kuai410022283> 感觉11.04 不太好用 问题多！
<myke2> 10.04如何
<kuai410022283> 不过 感觉下一版本会好些
<kuai410022283> 10.04 很稳定 是稳定版本
<lemonhall> 好了。。不扯淡了
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 我在等 11.04 在看看 ubuntu 怎么折腾
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 我在等 11.10 在看看 ubuntu 怎么折腾
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 应该是11.10
<myke2> 现在是10.04.2吧?
<stlifey> 要把gnome踢掉也要看自己家的unity的样子哈。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么扯淡呢。 在挽留 gnome 呢
<kuai410022283> ..
<myke2> 我打算去搞个Ubuntu
<blueghost> stlifey:) 所以 在等 11.10。 我倒期望 unity 成不了样子， 让 ubuntu 被迫 回到 gnome
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<tenzu> fcitx能打字，不过不能显示候选字，不知道是哪里出了错。。。
<myke2> tenzu: 什么候选字
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我就用3.6.3
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我老老实实ibus吧我
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是不是 太 小人了
<tenzu> myke2: 拼音候选字
<kuai410022283> IRC服务器 还有其他中国聊天娱乐的服务器吗！
<kuai410022283> 推荐几个被！ 谢谢！
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 有
<kuai410022283> 百度 似乎有些不好使  搜索不到！
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 我知道的有 irc.chinairc.net/6667 gb 码
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 我知道的有 irc.chinairc.net/6667 gb 码
<uni00> ubuntu11.04怎么装gnome3
<kuai410022283> 谢谢！
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 你去 #北京
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我多为 263 着想。 总介绍 人去
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 在那感觉怎么样， 到时说一下。 是否有种 热血沸腾的感觉。
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 不过要到晚上 才热闹
<uni00> ubuntu11.04怎么装gnome3有人知道吗
<blueghost> uni00:) ppa
<kuai410022283> 嗯  晚上 去逛逛！
<kuai410022283> 现在工作呢 嘎嘎！
<cnliuyix_> nick /cnliuyix
<uni00> blueghost: 加过ppa了，但是没有gnome3
<stlifey> 话说gnome3进入arch的testing了。。。
<blueghost> uni00:) ...
<stlifey> 速度真是快
<iGoogle> uni00: update没
<blueghost> uni00:) https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<lemonhall> stlifey: 我正在。。。。用ARCH下的GNOME3，和你聊天
<blueghost> uni00:) 去那看看
<uni00> iGoogle: 当然
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 感觉怎么样啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 爽吗
<stlifey> lemonhall:以前在gnome-unstable上面试过，还是习惯openbox加快捷键哈。。。
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 现在 263 基本变成淫窟了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 和之前自己编译的GNOME3区别不大。。。。。。
<stlifey> 中国基本上个人用户不是用arch就是ubuntu哈。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 但是毕竟是官方编译的版本。。。少折腾
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你好哲学啊。 兜了一圈 又回到 问题本身
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是问你 gnome3 用的爽吗， 管你是怎么样 装 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没什么爽不爽啊。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: GNOME-SHELL你没用过么？
<uni00> blueghost: 好像没有11.04的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你现在在10.10下？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和 gnome2 比较呢
<stlifey> lemonhall:其实挺爽的，看着挺爽的。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的， 没用过 才问 啊
<blueghost> stlifey:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你可以加个PPA，然后只装GNOME-SHELL
<uni00> blueghost: 11.04
<myke2> lemonhall: gnome-shell 和 老的gnome 性能如何?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 体验一下足够了。。而且我想说80%以上的体验是一样的
 * microcai 用 ubuntu 就是自虐
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我装了还要你告诉我啊。 不就是问你， 决定下 是否该不该冒险去装他
<myke2> 在 #ubuntu-cn 就如此评价 ubuntu ......
<lemonhall> myke2: 性能当然是10.10的2+compiz更好。。。。clutter这个库本身的问题限制了gnome-shell
<blueghost> myke2:) 怎么评价 他， 在这里就要 歌颂他吗？ 像在中国就必须 大喊 共产党万岁？ 要不就是政治犯?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不冒险了。。。就几M的东西。。。只是一个SHELL而已。。用完REMOVE掉就OK了
<blueghost> myke2:) 爱他 才 骂他
<lemonhall> blueghost: 10.10下装个GNOME-SHELL，然后体验一下，再来说把。。。
<blueghost> myke2:) 还要 打它呢
<uni00> lemonhall: 你装上gnome3了？
<lemonhall> uni00: 我折腾了近一天，叛逃到ARCH了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) gnome3 和gnome-shell 有什么区别。 是否 gnome3 包含了 默认的程序
<blueghost> ?
<microcai> blueghost:  gnome3 就是 gnome-shell
<lemonhall> uni00: 主要时间花在折腾ARCH和网速太慢。。。所以不必惧怕。。。装起来很简单
<uni00> lemonhall: 我一直用gentoo，为了体验gnome3才装了个ubuntu在U盘里……
<microcai> lemonhall:   DE = WM +  shell. gnome-shell = WM + shell , gnome-shell = DE
<stlifey> 其实gnome3里面的fallback模式就是gnome 2.3吧。。。
<uni00> lemonhall: 结果还不知道怎么装
<lemonhall> blueghost: 简单的说吧。。你用GNOME3的FALLBACK模式。。我会负责任的告诉你，你很有可能发觉。。。。GNOME3什么也没做
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦，我的理解是 gnome3 除了包含 gnome-shell 外 还包含一大堆 默认程序， 像 gedit， gnome 游戏。 不知道是否 理解对
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不理解
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就是除了GNOME-SHELL很明显有变化外。。其余的程序。。该什么样子，还是什么样子
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 抛开GNOME-SHELL。。。。你可能就感觉不到变化。。。
<Cherrot> 请问从哪可以下到OpenJDK的源代码？搜索了好久了找不到方法，去OpenJDK官网直接就晕掉了……
<Cherrot> 虽然再用的OpenJDK可以满足开发需要，但是有些时候还是想看一下他的源代码是什么，特别是Swing组件的。
<iGoogle> 软件包： fvwm
<iGoogle> 状态: 已安装
<iGoogle> 自动安装: 否
<iGoogle> 版本号： 1:2.5.30.ds-1
<blueghost> lemonhall:) firefox 现在 是 基于 gtk2 还是 给予 gtk3。 如果还不是，会不会最终 跟随 gtk3
<lemonhall> blueghost: 上网依旧是用CHROME，聊天依旧使用WEECHAT。。。终端还是那个终端。。。OPENOFFICE还是那个OPENOFFICE。。。。
<iGoogle> 多强壮啊。一直不动
<lemonhall> blueghost: 底层有一些对程序员而言有用的库的变化很大。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://blendogames.com/atomzombiesmasher/
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 上层除了这个GNOME-SHELL以外。。。真的没变化啦
<alvin_rxg> linux 下商业游戏都很棒啊…… 15$ 啊……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看不到 视频
<lemonhall> blueghost: GTK3昨天我发觉使用了MOZILLA的CHROMELESS技术。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: u2b 的
<tenzu> 打倒fvwm！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可以使用HTML5作为完整的后端了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我爱死我党了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 折腾好了以后GTK3.2直接就可以让FF4。。。作为后端了。。。
<iGoogle> 换啥版本玩。折腾。来这吧。 tenzu
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/debut-trailer-atom-zombie/707727 <= 这个不是 u2b
<lemonhall> blueghost: 以后WIN7就不需要远程终端了。。这个消息倒是不错
<tenzu> iGoogle: fvwm可以，ubuntu不要
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是问 最新 的 firefox 基于 gtk2还是gtk3
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 和fx和关哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: FF是独立的。。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  FF 使用 gtk2
<lemonhall> blueghost: GTK的很多技术是架构在XUNRUNNER上的。。。。
<yueying> tenzudµÄArch¹ÒÁË£¬ÐÞºÃÁËû£¿
<^k^> yueying:say tenzud的Arch挂了，修好了没？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGoogle> tenzu: 开一个X，启动吧。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不基于 gtk2 也不基于gtk3???
<microcai> lemonhall:  胡说八道
<caleb-> lemonhall: 完全不相干
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以。。。实在不应该说FF是基于GTK。。。
<tenzu> yueying: rollback一下就好了，vbox里的重装了
<caleb-> FF 有 gtk3 branch 了，不过常 crash
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 他会不会追随 基于 gtk3
<blueghost> caleb-:) o
<microcai> blueghost:   暂时不会
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我现在openbox就是写在.xinitrc里啊
<lemonhall> caleb-: 咋能不相干？
<blueghost> gtk3 可以使用 gtk2 的 style 吗?
<lemonhall> caleb-: 图形库都用的人家的。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那切换下啊。 Lol
<caleb-> lemonhall: xul 和 gtk 完全不相干
<lemonhall> caleb-: GNOME-SHELL都用的gjs 的
<iGoogle> 破机器吧。 tenzu
<lemonhall> caleb-: 是我说错了。。。是GNOME3
<lemonhall> caleb-: 两个容易混着说
<microcai> lemonhall:  gjs 可以换的。有打算用 webkit 的可能xing
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是看不到， 这么久 了还是1秒也没加载
<tenzu> iGoogle: 切换啥？
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。。跟WEBKITS也没关系啊。。。换也是换V8
<iGoogle> 来稳定的wm啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这本子虽然是公家的，可是配置也还过的去
<microcai> lemonhall:  不可能。 v8 用 cpp 的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ssh 个爬出来看吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你给我弄成gnome3那样的我就换
<lemonhall> microcai: 奥，也对。。GNOME。。。。是C项目
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<caleb-> gnome 都收 mono 了，cpp 也有可能啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有动画的。很酷的。
<lemonhall> microcai: WEBKITS的那个JS引擎不给力啊。。。还不如MOZIILA的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你先把你桌面给我看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是 问个问题， gnome-shell 他可以同时 运行 多个 同一个程序吗
<caleb-> gnome3 official 还包了不少 cpp wrapper
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity不行
<tusooa> ls
<iGoogle> 45度翻开窗口的。
<iGoogle> 白说。懒得切换
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要看你桌面
<iGoogle> 不看。就空的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 除了木纹，别的可以接受，嗯嗯
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 例如 打开 多个 gnome扫雷
<iGoogle> 还有我的天气
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看这个干么？
<kuai410022283> ubuntu evolution email 有设置163邮箱成功的吗？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 有panel么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity 必须要在 cli 运行
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 全热键的，要啥面板哦。
<uni00> kuai410022283: 网上有很多贴子，照着一个来就行了
<microcai> kuai410022283:  只有老用户的  163 邮箱支持  pop
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能 我会 打开 多个 gvim 啊。 或者多个 qtcreator 啊。 我是窗口控 可以吗
<tenzu> iGoogle: 窗口切换不需要看的？
<soiamso> blueghost: 在用unity了？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 用了一下， 然后删除了
<iGoogle> 当然不看
<soiamso> kuai410022283: 163邮箱不好吧
 * microcai unity 的垃圾，谁用谁知道。
<Cherrot> evolution 支持imap 干嘛还用pop？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 开20个窗口你怎么找？
 * caleb- 支持 pop3
<microcai> Cherrot:   163 不支持 imap ;)
<uni00> soiamso: gmail更倒霉
<caleb-> imap--
<iGoogle> nnnd 自己去看配置。这还不明白
<uni00> microcai: 同感
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 告诉我啊。 好让我 试不试
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你还是去装个GNOME-SHELL
<Cherrot> microcai：那我截图吧……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 估计就10M不到
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不是用着 gnome3 吗， 你试下 在告诉我啊
<tenzu> iGoogle: fvwm是破烂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 告诉我嘛， 我要求 不高， 就是这个可以满足，我就试一下
<iGoogle> forxp
<tenzu> forwin7
<kuai410022283> 我设置了 N次啦 都是接收好用 发送失败
 * lemonhall 谁来满足一个这个大叔的撒娇
<iGoogle> bs wm都不会配置的疼猪
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我被你拉上了贼船。。。然后发觉。。。其实。。。发行版之间的区别最终还是看个人的使用习惯。。。。。
<kuai410022283> 我用的163  和126邮箱 都不好用 发送邮件提示 错误
<iGoogle> 其实，扯啥都没用。没游戏玩，这最要紧了。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我将桌面 当游戏玩
<tenzu> lemonhall: yaourt啊，省得你弄神马ppa了，要啥有啥
<Cherrot> kuai410022283: 我收发正常
<iGoogle> 玩啥玩。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我有alt+F2足够了，还有啥好配置
<uni00> kuai410022283: 从来不用客户端
<kuai410022283> 哦 那能把设置 截图 给我邮箱发一份吗！
<iGoogle> 开etqw去。就这一个可玩的。唉。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那慢很多啊。
<Cherrot> kuai410022283：好的
<Cherrot> 等会嘎
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你说哪个慢？
<microcai> kuai410022283:  对国内的邮箱无视
<kuai410022283> 邮箱  kuai410022283@126.com 或163.com
<kuai410022283> 或者 qq也行
<Cherrot> kuai410022283：http://pic.yupoo.com/carrot0543/AYPPioH9/CNppj.png
<iGoogle> 启动一个软件，几次按键，自己算
<kuai410022283> 都是一个帐号
<uni00> microcai: 国外的邮箱你能穿过GFW？
<microcai> uni00:  ... ... 不是每个都给 GFWed 的吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: terminator, pcmanfm神马的我还是设了快捷键
<lemonhall> tenzu: 也是，反正最后发觉使用到最后，什么版本到了我手上最后都是一个样子。。。区别不大。。。。。美化，程序，都是照搬。。。VIM的配置，ECLIPSE。。。WEECHAT。。。
<uni00> microcai: 你用的什么邮箱？
<jingqq5210> 工具么～～
<iGoogle> 我开战去。你们继续扯白。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 对啊，常用软件的配置备份了就行
<tenzu> 神玩儿啥去了？
<microcai> uni00:  我用的是自己搭建的。
<uni00> microcai: ……
<jingqq5210> microcai: 自己搭的邮箱？
<lemonhall> microcai: 难道你不在国内？
<Cherrot> kuai410022283：163 设置成imap+  收信：imap.163.com  发信 ：smtp.163.com 就行了啊  用户名是@前面的部分。如果有问题不妨去163邮箱首页的设置里看看是不是有打开imap收信功能的选项
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...  在
<lemonhall> microcai: 微菜是本群难得一件的极端分子
<microcai> jingqq5210:  mailman 很容易就搞起来了啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 告诉我一下啊。 你启动 两个 gnome 扫雷 看看
<tenzu> 香裆极端
<jingqq5210> microcai: 嗯嗯
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我试试。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是否可以， 可以的话，我就去装一个试试
<caleb-> 这里极端分子很多啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity 做不了这个。
<tenzu> caleb-: 你极端么？
<blueghost> caleb-:) 什么极端 分子
<uni00> blueghost: 你感觉unity怎么样？
<kuai410022283> 我在好好试试吧！
<blueghost> uni00:) 讨厌
<kuai410022283> 估计 用户名 那出了什么问题
<blueghost> uni00:) 不是说你， 是说 unity
<uni00> blueghost: 能明白
<blueghost> uni00:)
<uni00> blueghost: 因为我也不喜欢unity
<blueghost> uni00:)
<blueghost> 这里有谁 喜欢 unity
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这。。是个特性把。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能 吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我这边没装扫雷
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不能 我连 gnome3 也抛弃
<uni00> blueghost: 扫十颗雷的最快多少？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 必须是扫雷？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 随便 哪个程序都行， 除了 gedit。 gedit 启动 多个 也是一个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 终端可以么？
<uni00> blueghost: terminal可以
<kuai410022283> 扫雷简单的还是高级的
<uni00> kuai410022283: 简单的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可以， 只要能 同时 打开多个 同一个程序就行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity 不行 的
<kuai410022283> 扫雷简单的 基本不错20秒
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 10 个的吗?
<uni00> kuai410022283: 我玩了好久了就是突破不了十秒
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 10个的我最快 9 秒
<uni00> 最快的11秒
<kuai410022283> 我用的是 触摸板
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) ..............
<uni00> kuai410022283: ……
<kuai410022283> 呵呵
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/147309
<uni00> terminal可以开多个
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你说的那个是什么类型的游戏。 我找到的视频 都 看不了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别看了，收费的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哪两个是终端
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哪两个是终端
<blueghost> lemonhall:) irrsi 和 终端???
<tenzu> 扫雷最快不是0秒么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好吧， 我装下
<uni00> tenzu: 你？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 上面两个是终端啊。。。
<tenzu> uni00: windows下面我本人2秒，见过同学0秒
<MaskRay> lemonhall: gnome 3?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦， 我试下。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 是
<uni00> tenzu: 一颗雷的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么打开 的呢， 是通过菜单，还是 alt-f2
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 说实话，我觉得全局菜单是个好主意
<tenzu> uni00: 最简单是10个雷吧，系统默认的easy难度
<lemonhall> blueghost: 菜单啊
<uni00> tenzu: 十颗雷0秒？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好的，我试试看
<MaskRay> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我发觉了GNOME-SHELL的一个不好的体验，在上网本上并不是很节省屏幕空间。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 大家好
<tenzu> uni00: 要么就是一秒，反正点了不到三下就过关了
<zhenbeiju55> 我回来了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍨ 
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 所以发觉UBUNTU还是为了用户体验花了很大心思的
<zhenbeiju55> 问个问题 嘿嘿
<uni00> tenzu: 牛
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 用 tiling wm，jump-or-exec 切换最大化的窗口
<blueghost> 我删掉 gnome2 会不会 把 gnome2 包含的软件都删掉 的。例如 gedit
<tenzu> uni00: 蒙的，全凭运气
<zhenbeiju55> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/midia/zl /dev/sdb
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在怎么装？
<zhenbeiju55> 这句话错了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你难道用PPA？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我打算 删除 gnome2， 本来我都不用他了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别折腾了。。。我是纯粹喜欢GNOME，想用VALA开发些小玩具。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 比win8好。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: +1
<lemonhall> happyaron: .............
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没用过WIN8，所以不敢评论
<zhenbeiju55> 暂停 谁帮我一下~
<zhenbeiju55> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/midia/zl /dev/sdb
<zhenbeiju55> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/midia/zl /dev/sdb
<zhenbeiju55> 这句话错了吗
<tenzu> 不懂
<zhenbeiju55> 把grub 写在U盘里面
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我发觉GNOME-SHELL占了我2/5的上端屏幕来显示一个硕大的窗口标题。。和工具栏。。。。好变态。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你不觉的gnome3的窗口上面太肥么？
<Yuking> zhenbeiju55: 似乎没错
<lemonhall> tenzu: 是啊。。。好肥
<zhenbeiju55> 恩 没错 嘿嘿
<lemonhall> tenzu: 浪费空间
<zhenbeiju55> 刚才没有仔细看  已经创建好了
<yueying> 确实好肥……
<blueghost> happyaron:) 怎么删旧的 gnome
<zhenbeiju55> 但是在终端上有错误的提示
<tenzu> lemonhall: 大屏幕无所谓了，笔记本上比较痛苦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不用删。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 完全相当于更新。。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 仅 桌面，应用程序不删
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 相当于把整个GNOME做了一次大更新
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道，没在自己系统上装过。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不删我硬盘 不够， 我的 A片太多
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 拍拖。。。你都是娃他爸了。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 正经些。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<happyaron> imap.googlemail.com 挂了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装 gnome3， gtk3怎么不见装 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似没有依赖 gtk3
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道。。你在用PPA装？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 祝福你。。。
<alvin_rxg> googlemail 不是 德国的域名？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我看看我系统上的GTK是多少
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么看 gtk的版本
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我装 了 gnome3，怎么貌似 不依赖 gtk3。并且 仓库找不到 gtk3。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也不太清楚别人怎么看的。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: pkg-config --list-all | grep gtk+-
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我是用pkg-config看。。。。别人估计有APT的方法。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那你的是什么
<blueghost> 等等，我去看看 长什么样
<aminixfan> 哪里可以下到debian sid
<happyaron> aminixfan: netinst CD
<caleb-> aminixfan: stable 安装盘就可以选择装 sid
<tenzu> sid是神马？
<happyaron> tenzu: Debian unstable
<aminixfan> 好的，我这就去下个6.0的netinst cd
<tenzu> happyaron: 晓得了
<lemonhall> tenzu: debian 的 unstable 对于ARCH用户来说还是太stable了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 升级悲剧了就爽了。
<happyaron> unstable都说broken呢。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我以前玩DEBIAN经常性悲剧。。。。也忘记了是用的什么仓库了
<happyaron> ...
<lemonhall> happyaron: 反正切记不能老师换仓库。。否则悲剧是不能避免的
<happyaron> lemonhall: 说明你当时RP有问题。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 你换到experimental当然不行
<caleb-> lemonhall: 说明你不会用 debian
<lemonhall> myke2: !!!!!!!!
<lemonhall> myke2: 估计就是。。。
<lemonhall> experimental....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) tnnd 怎么和 官网的 gnome3 截图不一样 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似还是旧的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ????????????
<myke2> lemonhall: 或者sid或者unstable也不稳定的
<touparx> 都装了gnome3了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 截图过来看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我回 openbox 了
<uni00> blueghost: 你用ubuntu装的gnome3吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 回去吧。。。我只用GNOME。。。。
<caleb-> gnome3 用 gtk2 编不起来的
<caleb-> 没 gtk3 就不可能用 gnome3
<blueghost> uni00:) 对啊
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我装了，也用了。 但是不是最新 的
<uni00> blueghost: ubuntu11.04？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我估计他加的是那个老源。。。1年前的GNOME-SHELL
<blueghost> uni00:) 10.10
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/gnome3_11.png
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 像这个
<uni00> blueghost:怎么装的？我11.04装不上啊
<blueghost> uni00:) 别装， 旧版 的
<uni00> blueghost: 旧版的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别折腾了，年纪一大吧了。。反正工作上来说用啥都一样。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不应该是这样 的吗
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 的 ubuntu 源 是什么 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果只是工作的， openbox 就足够了啊
<jingqq5210> 。。
<lemonhall> blueghost:本来就是啊。。XFCE其实也不错
<jingqq5210> 只工作很无趣
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你从哪里找的PPA？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个图相当老了。。是GNOME-SHELL的原型产品了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还有 哪找啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我装的就是那个啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就说你咋能装这么快
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道
<jingqq5210> 10.04可以装gnome3么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 正折腾 10.10装 gnome3
<yueying> jingqq5210: 好像不能
<jingqq5210> 坛子上的ppa是给11.04的。。
<zhenbeiju55> Yuking,  在不在
<jingqq5210> yueying:  ～～
<jingqq5210> blueghost: good luck
<happyaron> jingqq5210: 得自己编译了
<Yuking> zhenbeiju55: ？
<zhenbeiju55> Yuking, 刚才我输入的那个命令,然后配置grub.cfg了   开机选择U 盘以后
<zhenbeiju55> 还是不能进入grub
<zhenbeiju55> 是什么原因呢
<Yuking> zhenbeiju55: 你的U盘经过特殊处理没？
<zhenbeiju55> 没有
<zhenbeiju55> 早晨试过一次 可以
<zhenbeiju55> 安装livecd
<Yuking> zhenbeiju55: 那在网上查下如何才能让U盘启动电脑哈
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵  自己从新格式化了一下 ~~  载弄就不行了
<uni00> jingqq5210: 我需要11.04的paa，给个地址
<zhenbeiju55> 再
<uni00> jingqq5210: 我用的是11.04
<zhenbeiju55> 恩~  我搜索下
<Yuking> zhenbeiju55: 好像U盘得弄成USB HDD模式才行
<jingqq5210> uni00: 论坛里面有
<uni00> jingqq5210: 哪个论坛？
<zhenbeiju55> 恩  是开机选择那个模式
<jingqq5210> uni00: 你说呢？
<uni00> jingqq5210: 不清楚，不怎么上论坛
 * Cherrot 阳光灿烂啊～
<jingqq5210> unbuntu中文论坛
<uni00> jingqq5210: 收到
<uni00> jingqq5210: 加了那个ppa但是依然没有gnome3
<jingqq5210> uni00: 这个就不清楚了。。。我也没有试过。
<blueghost> uni00:) 我也是
<jingqq5210> uni00: 我比较懒，想直接找到10.04的 ppa
<jingqq5210> 或者等11.04稳定了再说
<uni00> blueghost: 对ubuntu越来越失望了……
<blueghost> uni00:) 我有了 gtk3了
<blueghost> uni00:) gnome3 还没找到
<uni00> blueghost: ……
<uni00> blueghost: 只有一个gnome3 session不知道是干吗的
 * edison0354 →_→
<blueghost> uni00:) gnome-terminal 也可以升级 3.0 了
<yueying> jingqq5210:换Arch吧
<uni00> blueghost: 有个gnome-desktop3-data
<jingqq5210> yueying: 不想折腾了。。
<blueghost> uni00:) 但是 升级不了，提示没有libgtk3
<blueghost> uni00:) 但我有个 gtk3 的 engines
<uni00> blueghost: 我把ubuntu11.04装到U盘了，就为了折腾unity和gnome3
<yueying> jingqq5210 换了Arch也没太折腾，就安装的时候折腾一下
<blueghost> uni00:) o
<happyaron> edison0354: 你搞到T-shirt没？
<jingqq5210> yueying: 我准备有时间的时候把各种系统折腾一遍
<jingqq5210> ubuntu最大的优点就是很傻瓜化～～
<edison0354> happyaron: 没，你媳妇说她要拿
<caleb-> jingqq5210: linux 所有 distro 只能算一种系统
<jingqq5210> caleb-: 没错～～
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<blueghost> uni00:) 貌似 升级 就行
<blueghost> uni00:) 要升级 1小时啊
<uni00> blueghost: 做饭ing回聊
<tenzu> 去了party的放照片
<blueghost> uni00:) 貌似要先装 gtk3。 好像 gnome3 的源 不包括 gtk3
<blueghost> uni00:) 升级 gedit 到 3.0 总提示 gtk3 未安装
<edison0354> tenzu: 没相机，让照了的发
<blueghost> gtk3的源谁知道在哪啊
<blueghost> 我弄了一个gnome3的源，但不包含 gtk3啊
<blueghost> uni00:) 貌似我找到了
<myke2> PARTY?
<blueghost> unity 还是 gtk2 的???
<blueghost> 可能我 上次装的 unity 也是旧的
<jingqq5210> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/GWqpZ32PlhI/
<happyaron> http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_5720300.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - 专辑 - 优酷视频
<jingqq5210> ^k^: 这次反应怎么这么慢
<uni00> uni00: 怎么做的
<uni00> blueghost: 怎么做的？
<uni00> blueghost: 我这朋友要用一下电脑，你怎么做的给我发过来吧
<blueghost> uni00:) 我先折腾一下
<solozm> 为毛wubi安装有时候只能上百度之类的网站？
<uni00> blueghost: 好的，进XP了，回聊
<solozm> 。。。
<solozm> 求po
<mike-w> 外国网站disconnected 是不是great wall firewall 的功劳？
<crose> mike-w: 不一定吧
<bao_> GWF也是没办法，外国老是想分裂中国
<mike-w> ...
<microcai> bao_:  就是就是。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我准备凑 一个gnome3
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个源 没 libgtk3
 * maonx 有在用Fbterm的么,我打开分辨率不行,字很小很小
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个源 11.04 没 libgtk3 10.10没 gnome3
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我准备加两个，凑一个 gnome3 出来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还少一个 gir 的
<itrufeng> *: 悲剧呀。git clone 出错。因为有中文。咋弄呢。网上3种乱码问题 中 没有解决 clone的。
 * pityonline cn99 的源挂了？
<pityonline> 我掉线了？
<pityonline> ^k^: hi
<itrufeng> pityonline: no
<pityonline> itrufeng: thx
<^k^> pityonline, 好  ㍩ 
<jingqq5210> ^k^: test
<pityonline> 错误 http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-zh_CN                                    解析“ubuntu.cn99.com:http”时，出现了某些故障(-5 - 没有与主机名关联的地址)
<jingqq5210> ^k^: hello
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍩ 
<zdc> 怎么用a
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你自重啊。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我反正已经折腾完了。。。ARCH完美跑起来了。。以后就ARCH了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 又弄了一个 freebsd 的一个源
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 挺奇怪 的 freebsd 的一个 台湾 的也有一个 ubuntu 源
<blueghost> http://freebsd.csie.ncu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/dists/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /Linux/Ubuntu/dists/
<uni00> blueghost: 装上了没？
<blueghost> uni00:) 折腾中
<lemonhall> blueghost: 反正最后发觉什么系统只要一上微软雅黑，就OKL阿
<uni00> blueghost: 怎么装的，说说
<lemonhall> blueghost: 雅黑真是个神奇的字体
<blueghost> uni00:) 正折腾呢
<blueghost> uni00:) 还凑一个库。 成功了告诉你
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还少一个 gir 的
<uni00> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> uni00:)  还少一个 gir 的
<blueghost> uni00:) 少很多依赖啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome3 怎么不弄个 for ubuntu 的
<blueghost> happyaron:) gnome 彻底 和 ubuntu 决裂了吗?? ppa 少很多依赖。 我要凑
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。。
<happyaron> blueghost: 是ubuntu没人弄，和gnome有啥关系。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你明显是找错PPA了。。。真的。。。
<happyaron> blueghost: 要骂去骂Mark
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦。 没骂啊。
<blueghost> gnome3 有 for fedora 和 suse 的。 没有 ubuntu 的。觉得奇怪 而已
<blueghost> uni00:) 找时间 一个一个下载
<happyaron> blueghost: 那是因为fedora和opensuse有人愿意做
<happyaron> blueghost: 而ubuntu没人愿意做
<myke2> happyaron: 不是Debian做么?
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦 明白了。 ppa 又要 服务器 编译的。 如果不是， 我把所有依赖库 下载完 了 然后提交
<happyaron> myke2: Debian刚做完Squeeze，还没动手做GNOME3
<myke2> happyaron: 那么以后呢? 等到Debian做了后
<caleb-> 只是因为 11.04 赶不上 gnome3 吧
<crose> ubuntu后院起火，unity还搞不好呢
<caleb-> ubuntu 人力不足
<caleb-> 11.04 早都 freeze 了，那时的 gnome3 还不堪用
<happyaron> myke2: 那就有了呗。
<crose> ubuntu搞出unity就只有心不用gnome3吧= =！
<happyaron> 可惜unity现在状况更垃圾。
<caleb-> debian 在等 transition
<lemonhall> 谁是ARCHER？？？？
<caleb-> gtk3 都还没进 sid
 * pityonline 请问 cn99 的源是挂了吗？
<myke2> happyaron: Ubuntu是用Deb的还是?
<crose> lemonhall: 某目前是
<lemonhall> 我的鼠标指针是默认的手表。。。。GNOME3也没给地方设置
<crose> 自己改吧
<lemonhall> crose: 鼠标指针是X的默认样式。。一个手表。。有点啥。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 先把debian的拿来，然后改改
<lemonhall> crose: 有点傻
<crose>  lemonhall: 自己动手改，gnome2也要自己改的
<lemonhall> crose: 好。。那我搜一搜。。。。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我找了一个gtk3 的， 但奇怪的是版本号是 2.9xx 的
<bao_> linux搞GUI本身就是填补空白用的，没有强项可言
<blueghost> bao_:) 不予置评
<bao_> linux的强项是命令行
<uni00> blueghost: 我到官网看了一下，手动装好麻繁，所以我决定回gentoo装去了
<zdc> 请问怎么再linux里修复win7的引导啊。只要再win7里删了安装linux的那个卷就没法进系统了。
<uni00> zdc: 装上grub
<blueghost> uni00:) http://packages.ubunut.com/zh-tw/natty/amd64/libs/ 找到依赖 的 lib。 要一个个下载 啊
<MopperWhite> 请问这是什么状况？http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368396/
<lemonhall> uni00: 有那个时间不如自己编译一个。。。。
<uni00> blueghost: 我在gnome官网看的http://live.gnome.org/DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<bao_> grub那么霸道，只会让人越来越反感linux
<lemonhall> uni00: 你是什么卡？
<uni00> lemonhall: 是啊，所以想着回gentoo装去了
<MopperWhite> hi？？？
<uni00> lemonhall: 集成
<lemonhall> uni00: INTEL？
<MopperWhite> TAT
<uni00> lemonhall: ATI radom好像是
<lemonhall> uni00: 如果是INTEL恭喜你。。。太友好了。。NV需要解决不少恶心的问题
<uni00> lemonhall: 当初装电脑的时候就考虑到这个了
<myke2> uni00: ATI radeon
<myke2> uni00: 也不错
<uni00> myke2: 恩就是这个，我记不清名字了
<pityonline> 请问，想让 -rw-r--r-- 1 pity  24K 2011-03-20 23:53 9-5.jpg 这样的数据只显示最后一列，怎么做呢？
<myke2> uni00: 我就是, 没什么问题的, 内核新点就行
<kuai410022283> O:-)
<crose> 有人论坛狂发颈椎病
<uni00> myke2: 恩，你用上gnome3了？
<myke2> uni00: 哦, 没
<myke2> uni00: 不用gnome的
<uni00> myke2: 用什么？
<myke2> uni00: 没DE
<uni00> myke2: ……
<blueghost> pityonline:) man ls
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<pityonline> blueghost: 好吧，我还是按创建日期筛选吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装什么 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 洗发水 吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 洗发水 的 包怎么安装的
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=298971
<pocoyo> happyaron: ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> pocoyo: 要封掉这个id不。。。广告
<kuai410022283> 都在说什么！
<blueghost> happyaron:) 要
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 折腾在 ubuntu 装 gnome3
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<kuai410022283> 真有心！
<lemonhall> 麻烦，不折腾了。。。。鼠标指针这么小的玩意再折腾实在有些蛋疼。。。
<jingqq5210> test
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 士不可以不弘毅，任重而道远！仁以为己任，不亦重乎！死而后已，不亦远乎！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 洗发水？ pacman -S testing/gnome testing/gnome-extras 就搞定了
<pocoyo> happyaron: ..你封了不就算了。忙。
<kuai410022283>  /topic
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 配置很难 吗
<jingqq5210> 我在11.04又在升级内核了
<zdc> 我11.04总崩溃
<jingqq5210> 我的还好
<jingqq5210> 而且我用的移动硬盘～～
<zdc> 所以我就删了
<kuai410022283> 感觉苹果系统怎样 mac os x
<jingqq5210> zdc: 这样不影响正常使用
<lemonhall> blueghost: 比较快，体验比我六年前用DEBIAN好一些。。但是。。这么比较不公平
<zdc> 总是蹦窗口噻
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我估计现在DEBIAN也很好配置。。。
<jingqq5210> kuai410022283: 好玩～仅此而已
<pityonline> pocoyo: 牛哥不上 gtalk 了吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 推荐我一个 简洁的 发行版
<pocoyo> pityonline: 最近倒是很少上。时间不多。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我说的是 桌面的简洁。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 基于什么 的没关系
<pityonline> pocoyo: 忙啥了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不再折腾 桌面了
<jingqq5210> blueghost: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我只用过DEBIAN/UBUNTU/ARCH。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你让我怎么给你推荐
<lemonhall> blueghost: 最好用的肯定还是UBUNTU。。。我只是想折腾GNOME3和VALA。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且我发觉ARCH的MONO竟然最最新的。。惊喜。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 比较适合我把
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你的是什么 发行版
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我跟你 把
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?_?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我要换 发行版了， 不用 ubuntu 了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 为什么？
<myke2> blueghost: ubuntu不错
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 装不了 gnome3
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 那就不装呗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我不知道哪个发行版能用 gnome3
<jingqq5210> 还有19天11.04稳定了，肯定可以装啊 blueghost
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 不装 不 痛快
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你用的是什么
<alvin_rxg> a
<jingqq5210> 生命不止折腾不息
<alvin_rxg> archlinux
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: ............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那你也ARCH吧。。其实配置结束后，和UBUNTU基本也没区别
<blueghost> gentoo 编译 是不是很花时间
<jingqq5210> |-)
<myke2> lemonhall: 当然有区别
<lemonhall> myke2: 我是说使用上。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 使用上, 区别大了, arch不方便
<lemonhall> myke2: 我是觉得没什么区别，软件还是那些软件。。不过尝鲜确实方便。。。UBUNTU等得我心急
<jingqq5210> ubuntu的软件管理是不是这些个发行版里最好用的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的英语老师等你表白也等的心急了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 上arch啊
<uni00> bl
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也觉得。。。。
<uni00> blueghost: 整好没？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 这么喜欢追新
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你的宠物店呢？
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<blueghost> uni00:) 想放弃了
<jingqq5210> http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner3.png
<blueghost> uni00:) 一个个 下载来解决依赖太 难了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 来，ARCH把
<uni00> blueghost: 我也放弃了，回到gentoo下一看，也挺乱的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一个晚上就搞定
<uni00> blueghost: 是啊，你可以用fedora15
<lemonhall> blueghost: 实在不行你手动编译估计。。。一个晚上也编译完了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的 gnome3 是编译的???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我之前的10.10上的是手动编译的。不太稳定。。。1个月前
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 编译多久啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你机器比我好的话应该就是半个晚上，我机器太慢了。。E2140的及其
<uni00> lemonhall: 我曾经编译OOo用了5个小时
<jingqq5210> uni00: OOo为什么要编译？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还是悲剧了。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ECLIPSE没装成功。。。我得去看看。。先吃饭去
<uni00> jingqq5210: 玩啊，有二进制的我没选，就弄的源码的，试试机器性能
<jingqq5210> lemonhall: ECLIPSE 为什么要安装？
<jingqq5210> uni00: 这样玩。。。
<jingqq5210> lemonhall: eclipse不是解压就可以用了咩？
<blueghost> 我想 装这个 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damn_Small_Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> blueghost: DSL很不好用
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦， 你用过。 但是他够极端
<myke2> blueghost: 我似乎第一个用的Linux就是
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦
<myke2> blueghost: 似乎没有包管理
<blueghost> myke2:)
<Adaptee> 有人用gnome3么？能顺利更改 region & language 么？我登陆后locale 总是 POSIX, control-center 里改也没反应
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ddamn small linux 软件包都不全，你会用？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> Adaptee:) 你在什么装 gnome3 的
<blueghost> Adaptee:) ubuntu 吗
<Adaptee> arch
<wacheng> Ubuntu频繁死机，应该是什么问题啊
<pityonline> 我这咋出来个 snort 进程，占 100％ cpu
<yilian> 有人叫毛泽西 ：http://uhatt.vcimg.com/201010/14/7995050_1287068804Kg7u.jpg
 * pityonline 我这咋出来个 snort 进程，占 100％ cpu？
<pityonline> /usr/sbin/snort -m 027 -D -d -l /var/log/snort -u snort -g snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf -S HOME_NET=[192.168.0.0/16] -i eth0
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 你用的什么版本
<wacheng> 10.10的，死机的时候 键盘灯一直闪
<pityonline> /usr/sbin/snort -m 027 -D -d -l /var/log/snort -u snort -g snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf -S HOME_NET=[192.168.0.0/16] -i eth0
 * pityonline 我这咋出来个 snort 进程，占 100％ cpu？
<Adaptee> 真的没有人用gnome3 么？
<blueghost> Adaptee:) 你在什么装 gnome3 的
<blueghost> Adaptee:) ubuntu 吗
<wacheng> jingqq5210,是不是可以查看活动日志来找到原因呢？
<blueghost> Adaptee:) arch 啊
<blueghost> Adaptee:) 我 以为 你在 ubuntu 下呢。
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 或许可以
<blueghost> Adaptee:) 你可以问 柠檬
<blueghost> Adaptee:) 你可以问 柠檬
<jingqq5210> 如果是稳定版本 应该不会频繁出问题的
<blueghost> 有没有 同时支持 多中 包 仓库 的发行版
<blueghost> 例如 rpm 和 deb的
<wacheng> jingqq5210,怎么查看活动日志呢？
<wacheng> 会不会是因为机器本身的故障啊，jingqq5210
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 系统管理里面有
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 你是新安装的ubuntu？
<wacheng> 看不懂啊，怎么查看是什么问题呢？jingqq5210
 * pityonline 我这咋出来个 snort 进程，占 100％ cpu？
<blueghost> pityonline:) 病毒
<pityonline> blueghost: 不是吧？刚才好好的，我只是执行了 ls | sort -n | convert *.jpg xuexing.pdf
<jingqq5210> 你大概描述一下你的问题吧
<jingqq5210> wacheng:
<kuai410022283> 没人啦吗！
<jingqq5210> kuai410022283:  you
<kuai410022283> 哦 :-)
<wacheng> 就是用着用着画面就卡着不动了，然后键盘灯就一闪一闪的，jingqq5210
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 键盘灯？？？
<jingqq5210> 你现在是什么版本的ubuntu
<wacheng> 死机的时候就突然卡着不动了
<wacheng> 10.10版本
<kuai410022283> 死机  目前我用的 还好 没死机过
<jingqq5210> 额，死机。。。
<void1> 有比zhcon更好用的中文系统吗
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 额，除非测试版，我从来没遇到过ubuntu死机
<wacheng> jingqq5210，我觉得是硬件的问题，可是不知道该怎么解决
<jingqq5210> wacheng: 以前有没有遇到过，看看主要是在进行什么操作，或者运行了什么软件之后出现的问题，显卡配置好没
<MopperWhite> 为啥我的conky不能运行……
<kuai410022283> 感觉也是硬件兼容问题 也就是驱动问题
<jingqq5210> 这是我能想到的排查的步骤
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=324830
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<pityonline> 刚执行 convert *.jpg xx.pdf 直接硬盘转死了……
<pityonline> 怎么会这么吃资源？
<jingqq5210> jpg转pdf。。还是用aobe的自家的吧
<jingqq5210> 或者打印，别convert
<kuai410022283> 现在 迅雷看看 在线视频  不知吃 火狐浏览器！  汗！
<pityonline> jingqq5210: 以前记得没那么严重
<jingqq5210> pityonline: 。。这个，
<kuai410022283> 现在 迅雷看看 在线视频 不支持 火狐浏览器！ 汗！
<pityonline> cn99 的源在俺这里挂了，nnnnnnnd
<jingqq5210> 现在网络突然龟速了。。。
<jingqq5210> 我这里也是
<jingqq5210> 现在更新速度只有20k不到了
<zdc> ls -l以后最开始的那个字母代表什么
<jingqq5210> nnnnnnd
<kuai410022283> 感觉还可以 网速
<kuai410022283> 我家4M的
<zdc> 如果没有是不是就不可以改权限了。
<wacheng> 不知道怎么解决啊
<happyaron> pityonline: sohu?
<kuai410022283> ？sohu
<pityonline> happyaron: cn99 是网易的吧？我也不清楚，之前在我这里是最快的
<pityonline> happyaron: 台湾源在我这才十几k
<happyaron> pityonline: 你换用网易的域名呢
<jingqq5210> 以前都很快的
<happyaron> pityonline: mirrors.163.com
<yilian> 华东电信地区建议用厦门大学的镜像，
<pityonline> happyaron: 163 的在这里挺快，基本达到满速了
<kuai410022283> 辽宁的呢
<yilian> 我在虚拟机里安装ubuntu10.10直接在进度条死机
<yilian> 辽宁属网通，不清楚
<kuai410022283> 虚拟机   CPU支持虚拟技术吗
<pityonline> happyaron: cn99 源的错误信息是 错误 http://ubuntu.cn99.com lucid Release.gpg 解析“ubuntu.cn99.com:http”时，出现了某些故障(-5 - 没有与主机名关联的地址)
<kuai410022283> 虚拟机安装 ubuntu  好像需要 cpu支持虚拟技术
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kuai410022283> 。
<yilian> 如果ubuntu的镜像链接能像sf.net一样可以自动选择最快的镜像就好了。opensuse的就是，虽然是opesuse.com/XXX的地址，其实会重定向到最近的mirror
<yilian> 我安装ubuntu10.04及以前的版本就没事，解释下呢？？？
<kuai410022283> 那就不清楚啦！
<happyaron> pityonline: 用163的域名呢？
<happyaron> 嗯
<yilian> 试试厦门大学的：http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/ubuntu/releases/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 厦门大学开源软件镜像
<xiaoliu> 虚拟机安装应该是不需要CPU支持的
<yilian> 要的
<caleb-> 不同虚拟机不一样
<xiaoliu> 我的E5200好象就不支持虚拟技术，但可以装。我用的是VM
<kuai410022283> 先小时一会 各位88
<kuai410022283> 先消失一会！
<xiaoliu> W: GPG签名验证错误： http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 3E0219167854A3A9
<xiaoliu> 更新完后出现这个错误，请问是怎么回事啊？
<pityonline> happyaron:
<pityonline> happyaron: 163 域名的源正常
<happyaron> xiaoliu: 你在用9.04？
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，那就行
<wsk170> 貌似现在google的扩展页面打不开？
<xiaoliu> 用10.04
<happyaron> xiaoliu: 那你添加错源了
<happyaron> 把jaunty改成lucid
<pityonline> happyaron: 刚才突然间出来个 snort 进程，占 100％ cpu 的，了解是怎么回事吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: 你安装snort了？
<xiaoliu> 恩，我看看
<pityonline> happyaron: 嗯，很久之前装的，但没用过，今天它突然自己跳出来了
<happyaron> 不知道了。。。
<pityonline>    ,,_     -*> Snort! <*-
<pityonline>   o"  )~   Version 2.8.5.2 (Build 121)
<pityonline>    ''''    By Martin Roesch & The Snort Team: http://www.snort.org/snort/snort-team
<lemonhall> pityonline: 入侵检测系统。。。
<pityonline> happyaron: thx all the same
<pityonline> lemonhall: 难道有人入侵？
<lemonhall> pityonline: 入侵检测的东西当然有可能忽然跑出来了
<lemonhall> pityonline: 报警器多少都有可能错误判断
<pityonline> lemonhall: usr/sbin/snort -m 027 -D -d -l /var/log/snort -u snort -g snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf -S HOME_NET=[192.168.0.0/16] -i eth0
<lemonhall> pityonline: 所以，简单卸载掉就好了。。反正家用机也不用担心啥入侵
<pityonline> lemonhall: 我看了 alert 里是空的，不知道是不是因为我强制终止了 snort 进程
<lemonhall> pityonline: 有可能。。。我对SNORT也不是很熟悉。。但是100%也遇到过
<pityonline> lemonhall: 诡异
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我回来了。。。ECLIPSE也装玩了。。共计花了一天左右
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 晚上又有团了 irc://irc.ourirc.com:6668/#TheHermit 观团同学请勿说话插嘴
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我不懂TRPG的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ~~~~~~~~~
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 看着玩……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<OT_iux> 还有 irc://irc.ourirc.com:6668/#恶魔之心 观团同学请勿说话插嘴
<blueghost> happyaron:) debian 有源的吗， 我一直不知道 debian 的源 在哪
<edison0354> happyaron: ~~~~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> iGoogle: ~~~~~~~~~~
<xport> 有人再吗？N年后我再回来，看看还有熟人在么？
<lolicon> 。。。google 什么的。。。
<lolicon> 麻烦 》《
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 差一些依赖的库， 我看看debian 的源 有没有
<happyaron> blueghost: 当然有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你知道 debian 的源 吗 ，不是ubuntu的
<happyaron> edison0354: 你回来了？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 地址呢，正在 官网 找
<happyaron> blueghost: packages.debian.org
<xport> @_@...，iGoogle 还在...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 谢了
<OT_iux> 观影指南： irc://irc.ourirc.com:6668/#大杂烩 正在跑团，观团同学请勿说话插嘴
<pityonline> iGoogle: 拜神
<blueghost> ....
<edison0354> happyaron: 吃饭ing
<lemonhall> blueghost: 怎么。。换DEBIAN？
<pityonline> iGoogle: convert *.jpg xx.pdf 咋一执行系统就死掉啦？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 但我怎么 设 apt 呢， 不会一个一个下吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在找 debian 的源 装 gnome3
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯
<happyaron> edison0354: 我就觉得你不会错过在外面吃饭
<iGoogle> pityonline: 系统受不了折腾而已嘛
<pityonline> iGoogle: 但我记得以前不这样啊，会吃硬盘，但不至于死掉
<kuai410022283> 推荐个  闲聊好玩的 聊天室被！
<happyaron> blueghost: 呃，不要那么做。
<OT_iux> kuai410022283: irc://irc.ourirc.com:6668/#新兵训练营
<iGoogle> pityonline: 应该也吃ram
<kuai410022283> 谢谢
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不要一个一个下载，还是不要加 debian 的源
<iGoogle> 你的多了吧。多少页哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔没出去？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 对，ram 占去很多
<happyaron> blueghost: 不要随便拿deb装
<happyaron> blueghost: 你要用debian的，不如装个debian玩
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥意思。。。
<blueghost> 差那么些依赖库 就能 装 gnome3， 很纠结啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 感觉，哈哈
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那我换 debian 了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去那裏。？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别了 ubuntu 了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对面学校
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别了 lemonhall
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是标准宅
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: DEBIAN有GNOME3啊。。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) lemonhall 对面 的学校？
<iGoogle> pityonline: 10张png，也是一瞬间完成了。你jpwt
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不知道， 我想 应该有那些依赖库 把
<pityonline> iGoogle: 难道是 jpg 问题？或是太多 149 张
<iGoogle> 拉。这么多嘛
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你看你折腾了一个下午。。。有魄力就直接装好ARCH了。。。或者DEBIAN。。。瞎搞
<iGoogle> 分开转。30张一次，再pdftk合并？ pityonline
<pityonline> iGoogle: 额，又要处理文件名了
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<happyaron> lemonhall: gnome3进unstable了？
<Gun^Rose> 受不了了，今天换arch了
<happyaron> 不是都在exp里呢吗
<Gun^Rose> 10.04没前途了
<Gun^Rose> 11.04越看越晕。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 怎么为debian打包呢。 debian 可以加 ppa 源的吗
<Cherrot> 国内上Gtalk是不是有点困难了？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 的确，如果只转 30 张，几秒钟就完成了，感觉不到耗资源，怎么回事呢
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我找到了 源地址了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我不知道。。那 blueghost 换 DEBIAN岂不是等于。。。。
<iGoogle> pityonline: 估计就是这样。那软件没处理内存而已。
<iGoogle> 一次性全部载入
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我用 debian 的源 来装。 是因为 会有问题，还是 规则不允许
<happyaron> blueghost: 会有问题
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 如果不允许的话，就算了。 如果是 有问题，我还是想冒险一下
<pityonline> iGoogle: 可能吧
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 很多问题。。。。劝你不要尝试。。。如此大的软件你凑着装。。我觉得是找死
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 拼死吃河豚
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是规则不许这样装吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是规则不允许。。。鬼知道它引用的是GLIBC的什么版本。。。UBUNTU和DEBIAN本来就不是二进制兼容的。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想看看 gnome3 是不是 像吹的那样。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一般只用 qt4的程序， gtk 很少用。坏了 就坏了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最多以后不用 gtk 的程序。 irc 换 irrsi
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么还是少库啊
<lemonhall> 我现在苦恼的问题是。。我的笔记本。。。电源有问题。。接触不好。。明天拿去。。看能不能配一个新的。。。
<Evanescence> 有谁知道配置組装机吗 ? 或者这方面的网站也好 谢了
<kuai410022283> 自己配机器 还是？
<NoIE> Eva
<NoIE> Evanescence: 报一个配置，我们给你参谋。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 我不懂,所以想 学点
<kuai410022283> 自己组装有个硬件兼容性的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 换 新电脑 ???
<lemonhall> NoIE: i5够用么？
<Evanescence> 苦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) i5 主频是多少的
<Evanescence> kuai410022283: 是 啊 ,这种怎么学?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 换电源。。。年底换电脑。。。如果可以的话。。换一个I7的
<NoIE> lemonhall: 够用吧？i5好贵。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) i5 主频是多少的
<kuai410022283> 推荐去 太平洋PC看看吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后就可以折腾LFS了
<kuai410022283> 了解下硬件的一些特性
<NoIE> Evanescence: 您要做什么用？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么是 lfs
<NoIE> Evanescence: 我喜欢 zol，他对 力怒小
<myke2> MaskRay: profit做过么?
<kuai410022283> 首先你要确定 你是游戏 还是上网娱乐
<kuai410022283> 还是 办公
<kuai410022283> 并且 要多钱买
<NoIE> linux 比较友好。
<kuai410022283> linux   要求配置也低！ 嘎嘎
<blueghost> NoIE:) lemonhall 会英文吗
<Evanescence> 我不用什么 特别的,就是学学关于组装和硬件
<kuai410022283> 哦 是为了学习啊！
<NoIE> blueghost: 没问过。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 你见孔就插
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不好意思
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我傻
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会英文吗
<kuai410022283> 如果 可以看看 一些硬件书！ 比如 微电脑
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<kuai410022283> 不知到现在还有没有 n年不看啦！
<NoIE> Evanescence: 二手，你可以买许多台，拆坏了不心疼，可以尝试不同的组合。
<Evanescence> kuai410022283: 恩
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会英文吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会英文吗
<xport> 看啥子书呀！去 diy.zol.com.cn diy.pcpop.com diy.it168.com 混几天就啥都明白了。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 好主意
<kuai410022283> :-)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 会一些把。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 正准备折腾KMS。。。
<maonx> .me 最近不知道怎么回事,打开Shotwell老是使CPU使用率升到100
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我 主页翻译
<Evanescence> 有学习这些的网站吗?英文的也没关系
<NoIE> kuai410022283: 多去驱动之家转转。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的都不懂 什么是 lfs 什么是 kms
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不会。。。中翻英我是不懂的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我得了7个点, 不知道为什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的都不懂 什么是 lfs 什么是 kms
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么东西？
<myke2> MaskRay: 需要uint64么?
<myke2> MaskRay: noi 2006
<myke2> MaskRay: profit
<jxhow> Evanescence: http://bbs.icpcw.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=392
<xport> LFS - Linux From Scratch
<MaskRay> myke2: 代码找不到了
<Evanescence> xport: thanks
<xport> 不客气，善用 google 之类的工具。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 终于用 i=`sort -n <(ls)`; convert $i xx.pdf 搞定了，只是转成 pdf 后图片质量下降了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2880013/
<happyaron> edison0354: 你这是？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 图片质量损失很少，是 pdf 缩放的问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，linux 的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: win.. 那上面只有 win 版本
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 什么类型 的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 游戏类型: PUZ 益智类游戏
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次你写的sgu285
<myke2> MaskRay: sgu385
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<myke2> MaskRay: SGU385 你写过, 就是那个算期望的
<edison0354> happyaron: ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 像防御型 的？？？ 装几个 炮。 打敌人的？？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你有其他想法了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 送你媳妇回宿舍ing
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 差不多
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: linux 的 demo  http://blendogames.com/files/atomzombiesmasherdemo_v1_42.tar.gz
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我看看
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有, 想看下你的代码
<happyaron> ...我是说你为啥一会儿进来一会儿出去
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要编译的？？？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不用
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的我去看看
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368461/
<blueghost> 外国怎么用信用卡买东西啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在国内，怎么用信用卡 在国外的网上 买东西啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: paypal
<OT_iux> blueghost: 需要双币信用卡
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。谢了。 哦
<blueghost> 好慢啊
<Freebuilder> 什么叫双 b 性用卡
<blueghost> Freebuilder:) ....
<TopWinStudio> 问个问题。
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<TopWinStudio> ubuntu的桌面的图标之间距离太大了。怎么调节？这点没有windows的好啊。
<Freebuilder> 就是把“双币信用卡”打错了
<NoIE> 试试把图标缩小会怎么样？我的桌面没图标。。。我不清楚。
<myke2> MaskRay: profit会不会是tle
<TopWinStudio> 缩小了。但是距离还是很小。google了好久没有找到答案
<MaskRay> myke2: 可能吧
<lolicon> 桌面的图标没多大用途啊。。
<Freebuilder> 拖
<lolicon> 屏幕太小了东西最大化就看不见桌面了。。
<TopWinStudio> 但是距离很大，而且文件名很长，看起来很别扭的说。
<Freebuilder> gnome 的图标貌似与标题文字有关，字多点间距自己就大了
<blueghost> happyaron:) debian 是否有 类似 ppa 这样的组织的。 为 debian 打的自己项目的包 也是放在那里
<myke2> MaskRay: 满分程序是否还要预置一个流的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要的，什么叫预置一个流？
<TopWinStudio> 很别扭的啊。你们没感觉吗？
<blueghost> 谁知道 rpm 有没有 类似 ppa 的组织。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看网上解答说什么要贪心一个最大流然后增光
<blueghost> 如 自己的项目， 针对 fedora 打的包 在 哪发布
<lainme> blueghost: opensuse有个build service
<blueghost> lainme:) 哦， fedora 呢
<lainme> blueghost: 也可以用吧。支持rpm和deb
<MaskRay> myke2: 不用的
<Freebuilder> 去 linuxsir 吧，反正那够冷清的
<blueghost> lainme:) 好像 opensuse 发展的好慢， opensuse 11.04 貌似很久了
<lainme> blueghost: 不了解，我是菜鸟，只用ubuntu
<blueghost> lainme:) 有专门 的吗
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 终于 开始 装 gnome3 了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 11.04？
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是否有数据?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你知道 fedora 有 类似 ppa 那样 可以放自己项目的包 的吗？？ 或者 arch 是否有
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 10.10
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 稳定么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 不知道啊， 2小时后再说
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) arch 呢
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 要两个小时？  没有离线安装包么
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 不知道是不是 debian 的源慢，还是我的网速慢，1kb/s 都不到
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 1.....我凌乱了
<xport> 找国内镜像的源去。
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) ppa 的所有 gnome3 源没有一个不是确实缺少依赖的库的。 干脆 我用 debian 的了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) ppa 的所有 gnome3 源没有一个不是缺少依赖的库的。 干脆 我用 debian 的了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我还是比较喜欢unity的全局菜单的
<OT_iux> @@
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 如果不是每天崩溃100次的话就更好恶劣
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) .... gnome3 应该可以 用把
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 再者 我讨厌 unity
<xport> 所有在IRC的同学，我推荐大家去看看 ABS Guide，地址是：http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 没有unity这么全  unity唯一看得上眼的就这个了 全局菜单 左边那个dock 简直神马玩意儿
<blueghost> drovencrazy:)
<alvin_rxg> xport: 防抱死？
<xport> 呵呵，是 Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<Gun^Rose> 这些新东西真的有点儿把我玩怕了。。。。
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) guns n' roses???
<drovencrazy> 我也装装看看 大不了等正式版出了再重装系统就是
<myke2> MaskRay: dinic的bfs能不能做到源入队了就return?
<MaskRay> myke2: 以汇点为起点？可以的
<drovencrazy> 有没有用greader的朋友
<pocoyo>  drovencrazy: ^
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我也差不多了 1KB
<iGoogle> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/ 13.8 kB/s 2小时 4分 21秒
<drovencrazy> pocoyo, 最近有没有连不上的情况
<blueghost> ：）
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 你也在装
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 拼了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那个源 在 10.10 中缺很多依赖 啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你是在 11.04吗
<iGoogle> 当然
<iGoogle> 缺依赖，aptitude会提示的啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我在 10.10 用 debian 的源装
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 但那些依赖 在 ppa 找不到啊
<iGoogle> lol
<blueghost> gir1.2.....这些
<iGoogle> 那你还冲，冲死啊
<iGoogle> gir是一个ircbot的名字
<drovencrazy> greader又连不上了 丫的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 貌似 ubuntu 11.04 这些都是最新版，10.10 貌似 这些库 都版本太低
<blueghost> iGoogle:)
<iGoogle> 不是最新，
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦。
<iGoogle> 换了后，一堆更新。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我真笨
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我真笨
<iGoogle> 。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 干嘛 不 放 ubuntu 11.04 的源， 加 debian 的源啊
<iGoogle> 。混源？那不是找死。尤其这关头
<blueghost> iGoogle:) alvin_rxg 再次证明 我是个 笨蛋
<iGoogle> 。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我是拼死吃河豚， 不想 升 11.04 尝尝鲜
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我用的软件都基本是 qt4的。 gtk 用不了就不同了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 要用gnome3 还是得11.04
<pocoyo> drovencrazy: 一直翻着 不知道不翻连不连得上。
<iGoogle> 关键是，你可能X完蛋
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 加了 11.04 源 应该就可以了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那我只好 装11.04了
<drovencrazy> pocoyo, 我熬过15分钟间隙了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 装了一半，不能 就这么放弃了把
<drovencrazy> pocoyo, 看来每隔15分钟的说法是真的  我现在更新完了
<pocoyo> drovencrazy: 唉。。
<iGoogle> 果断放弃。这有啥
<iGoogle> 不怕X完蛋的，你就继续。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 最好的结果是等 11.10
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 好的，我拼了
<iGoogle> ~
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 你直接livecd装下得了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 不了， 我还是用 10.10
 * blueghost 对着聊天室大喊， 谁也别懒我，让我死
 * blueghost 对着聊天室大喊， 谁也别栏我，让我死
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我是说 下个livecd  绝对不会出问题
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) livecd 没有 gnome3啊
<leaveboy> blueghost: 更新没那么快的
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我汗 去下gnome3官网上的livecd  是运行在opensuse上的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 朋友们  有用过sopcast 的吗
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 你才知道啊
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:) gebjgd 可能用过
<iGoogle> blueghost: 我可是不同。我是1010太稳定，无聊才搞的。还不怕没X。你是为啥。
<NoIE> 我在用dell的上网本躺在床上看土豆网的视频，
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> blueghost: 那个好用吗
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:) 他对 p2p感兴趣
 * drovencrazy 国人又v5了 成功把128m的u盘变500g硬盘 骗老外n多钱
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就为了尝鲜
<NoIE> 笔记本的底部热得烫手。
<NoIE> 烫手，不是形容，是真的烫到了手。
<iGoogle> 这shell不是找就出了嘛。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> blueghost: 我是想看比赛直播
<iGoogle> 尝啥鲜哦
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:) 你试下问 gebjgd 啊。 他对p2p感兴趣。 我是不懂的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦 好的 thx
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我要新的版本 啊。 源的gnome-shell还是很早以前的。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 出来，有人对 p2p 电视有兴趣
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 可能有事  没在吧
<myke2> MaskRay: http://blog.csdn.net/mznanan/archive/2010/10/29/5974403.aspx
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很早有个 linux 游戏 叫 fbi 的。 玩过吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 89行的while是否必须
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:) 你试下和他 私聊， 或者等会。 他可能 xxoo
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 英文的，挺好玩。 很早的了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚
<MaskRay> myke2: 我觉得没有
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> blueghost:好的  thx
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:) 谢我干嘛， 我什么也帮不了。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> blueghost:客气一下啊
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我不等了 完全没有速度
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:)
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 你不是也是用 大便 的把
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) debian
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我用ubuntu11.04
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 也是没有速度吗？ 我大便的没有
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 速度慢肯定是服务器带宽问题  这种要是加入p2p技术就好了
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个tfirst的优化效果如何?
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 或者你自己 做一个，然后想办法提交 给 ubuntu 让他们讨论
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 或者自己 做一个发行版， 然后 尝试 自己 改进 仓库。利用上 p2p
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 有想法就实现他
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 这个跟技术无关吧  涉及到对用户数据的扫描 容易吃官司 我所知最牛的就是迅雷p2p
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 或者 因为你的 p2p 的，你发展的开发版就火了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 哦
<myke2> blueghost: 不可以的吧, 这个在oversea似乎违法
<myke2> blueghost: xunlei么当然无所谓的
<drovencrazy> blueghost,  想想而已 力有不逮啊 不过在中国可以试试  毕竟我们的网跟别的国家不宜样
<blueghost> myke2:) 我不知道相关 的 法律。 如果可以的话， 或者是个点子
<drovencrazy> myke2, 我觉得其实可以 比如限制只扫描archive文件夹
<blueghost> myke2:) 或者 利用上 free 这个概念。 将自己 电脑  作为 源的一个节点，为 发行版做自己的贡献。 虽然 没有能力 直接 贡献，代码啊，包啊， 但是可以贡献 速度
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该有用的
<blueghost> myke2:) 当然必须解决 法律问题
<myke2> blueghost: oversea的law有些比较严格, 我们当然无视
<metbsd> oversea 是啥啊，过海吗
<blueghost> myke2:) 所以 说要 先解决 法律问题。 如果法律不行， 也只好作罢。
<drovencrazy> myke2, 我们无所谓法律 如果能解决这个带宽问题 真的谢天谢地 1kb看看就崩溃了
<blueghost> myke2:) 给出个协议行吗。 例如 在安装前给出 协议， 如果安装/使用 此发行版， 将会 被视为 源的一个节点， 并保证不会扫描 用户的私人数据。
 * lemonhall plymouth真是不好装的东西。。。。。。。。
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我觉得最主要的是某些媒体不要乱嚼舌头
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 如果 法律问题能解决 的话， 你可以先去 推销你的想法， 吸引 同样与你有相同不能忍受下载慢 的人，并且有相关能力的人，一起弄个项目呢
<blueghost> drovencrazy:)
<drovencrazy> http://cnbeta.com/articles/139534.htm  该说他们技术好呢 还是
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 问题是 我本身是小菜 而且不认识人  这聊天室有没有这种人 想法告诉他们好了
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 你可以到 技术网站推销啊
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 有心，应该总有办法的把
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 恩 去发个帖子看看有没有人鸟
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 当然吸引 不吸引得来，就是另一回事了
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨好
<blueghost> ：）
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 阿姨？？？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 别人叫我大叔
<zhan> blueghost: 阿姨是ubuntu传奇
<blueghost> zhan:) 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<blueghost> zhan:) 为什么叫阿姨呢
<zhan> blueghost: 芳名叫依依，但是年纪不小了
<blueghost> zhan:) 依依???
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 依依
<void1> bs ee
<blueghost> zhan:) 我去画 igoogle 出来， 一个年纪不小，名字叫依依 的 阿姨。
<drovencrazy> 依依  我凌乱了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<blueghost> 不画了， 想想不出
<blueghost> 不画了， 想像不出
<zhan> blueghost: 快画快画
<zhan> blueghost: 越丑越好
<cfy> hoxily: :)
<blueghost> zhan:) 你刚说的时候 一时间脑袋 有个图画出现，现在又没了
<blueghost> zhan:) 扎着两条小辫子，刘海中分 的 阿姨
<blueghost> zhan:) 扎着两条小辫子，刘海中分 的 胖阿姨
<Gun^Rose> 啊？ @@~
<hoxily> cfy: :) 晚上好
<Gun^Rose> 都扯到哪了？
<zhan> blueghost: 赞，快弄出来
<cfy> hoxily: 你以前啥nick?没印象了:)
<zhan> Gun^Rose: 给依依阿姨画像呢
<Gun^Rose> zhan: 哇咔咔。。。好啊
<hoxily> cfy: 我以前的Nick就是这个啊!有时候大写第一个字母 ,Hoxily
<cfy> hoxily: 哦:)
<blueghost> zhan:) 现在那图画又没了
<blueghost> 下了
<blueghost> 886
<drovencrazy> 依依阿姨的画像在哪里？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 你要?我有
<zhan> 那个 blue 说画的，跑了
<zhan>  
<drovencrazy> cfy, 来一个
<cfy> drovencrazy: 付费项目,XD
<drovencrazy> cfy, 这。。。。
<cfy> drovencrazy: 这样好了.你付一个人的钱,我给你看ee和崽崽的.
<drovencrazy> cfy, 支付宝？
<zhan> 。。。
<cfy> drovencrazy: 不过照片不好乱给....要ee同意的.
<cfy> drovencrazy: 不过,网上有的.你去他opera blog上看就有了.
<drovencrazy> cfy, ee是?
<BaByChU> opera现在不墙了？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 依依啊
<cfy> BaByChU: 貌似不墙了.
 * edison0354 我回来了 happyaron  Destine
<drovencrazy> cfy, ...给个链接吧
<BaByChU> cfy: ......算了 怕再被墙 还是算了
<BaByChU> 同志们  gnome3有几个用上了的？
<BaByChU> tout le monde.......
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍮ 
<Stifler> caro-dock+vbox+bonic,真卡。。。
<BaByChU> 似乎这里都是qt的
<kuai410022283> 。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 多谢多谢
<drovencrazy> cfy, 不好意思 系统崩溃了
<BaByChU> gnome3谁玩过了 说说感想
<cfy> drovencrazy: 还是等ee来了.你问他要好了...
<cfy> drovencrazy: :)
<edison0354> BaByChU: gnome3.org，自己下live试试就知道了
<BaByChU> edison0354: ....谢谢  不想试 所以问问
<Destine> edison0354, 你好快啊。
<edison0354> BaByChU: 也就600M左右的东西嘛～自己试了感觉更直观嘛～
<edison0354> Destine: 一般吧……
<BaByChU> edison0354: 只有fedora和suse的貌似
<Stifler> 今天遇到一起惨烈的车祸，惊魂未定，求安慰
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 只看到有人发fedora版的 六维
<edison0354> BaByChU: 是的
<BaByChU> edison0354: debian上也有 但是用experimental的不方便
<adaptee> BaByChU, 比 KDE 4.0 登场的情况好些，但是也就那样吧，可以玩玩
<drovencrazy> Stifler, 不要老想着那个
<edison0354> BaByChU: 那东西有风险最主要……
<BaByChU> adaptee: 恩
<edison0354> drovencrazy: fedora是近期才出的，以前一直只有SUSE的
<BaByChU> edison0354: 最主要想知道易用性的改进
<Stifler> drovencrazy: 谢谢，今晚不敢睡了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 总之     只能看看截图 真正用起来还早
<leaveboy> Stifler: 。。。
<BaByChU> edison0354:  freebsd上面的不知道猴年马月才能放port出来
<drovencrazy> Stifler, 我曾经也碰上过 早晨5点碰上的 好几天睡不着 后来想想 也就那样
<drovencrazy> Stifler, 我碰上那次很惨烈 斯泰尔撞上豆腐车
<adaptee> BaByChU, 易用性是个主观感受，不好说；但是稳定性就比较客观了，今天玩 gnome3 把 X 弄死两次 ....
<leaveboy> ...
<BaByChU> adaptee: 我要听的就是这个。。。。
<BaByChU> adaptee: 那我就不玩了
<Stifler> drovencrazy: 今天的那个皮卡只剩屁股了，其他部位粉碎，满地鲜红。。。
<adaptee> BaByChU, 一次是切换virtual console，另一次是休眠后恢复
<drovencrazy> Stifler, 你没看到人吧 我当时看到了   一部分的人 那才恐怖
<BaByChU> adaptee: 只是X死掉还是都死掉
<myke2> MaskRay: FASTFLOW测下来加上lfirst优化效果不明显, 但是如果BFS到了源就return, 有10%左右的优化
<BaByChU> Stifler: 你说6号高速的那个？
<Stifler> drovencrazy: ……
<adaptee> BaByChU, X 死掉，系统还没死
<Stifler> BaByChU: 不是，在国道312中段
<BaByChU> adaptee: 哎 还是算了  我不喜欢折腾
<pityonline> iGoogle: 求神个法儿，我想查一下当前目录及子目录中有哪些重复的 mp3 歌曲，有办法吗？
<BaByChU> adaptee: 服务器还是lenny的 还有个还是freebsd4的
<MaskRay> myke2: fastflow ac 了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 以前就ac的
<drovencrazy> 为什么ubuntu 看电影这么卡  怎么开启加速
<BaByChU> Stifler: 开车还是慢点好
<myke2> MaskRay: spoj那个
<Stifler> BaByChU: 是啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才说的部队, 同时加上两个优化(为什么会这样不知道)才能有10%的优化, 只加上到源退出反而慢
<iGoogle> pityonline: find+md5sum
<iGoogle> zhan: 鱼鱼。你有空了。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 高级。那 md5sum 是不是需要很长时间了？大约 1000 首左右
<myke2> MaskRay: 筛两个相隔不超过10^5的数(<=10^9)之间的所有素数, 什么算法?
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 那是当然
<Destine> foka, foka？
<iGoogle> 要不，判断id3
<foka> Destine, Hi Eleanor!
<iGoogle> 难得准确
<pityonline> iGoogle: 命令行有判断 id3 的工具吗》？
<Destine> foka, 好少见你上irc的。
<iGoogle> cli啥都有的嘛
 * pocoyo` 悦姐v5!
<pityonline> iGoogle: 求名字
 * drovencrazy 你们的ubuntu是64位的还是32位的
<cfy> pityonline: id3?是不是mp3的信息的?
<iGoogle> mid3iconv mid3v?
<cfy> drovencrazy: debian 64bit
<pityonline> cfy: 是的
<iGoogle> id3v2
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,有人要你照片
<sheshark> fvwm里面怎麽开nautilus?
<cfy> pityonline: soxi
<pityonline> iGoogle: 哦哦哦哦，我试试
<foka> Destine, 常常忘记上去，最近兴起重新学 Debian website，兴起把网页从 big5/gb2312 全部改为 UTF-8，但除了乱子，全部 zh-cn 页面空白 (因为我的人为错误 iconv error)，所以上 IRC #debian-www 求救。
<drovencrazy> cfy, 用起来有问题么
<iGoogle> mid3iconv  mid3v2
<cfy> drovencrazy: 没有
<foka> Destine, 自此之后就一直开着（还没关机，哈哈）
<MaskRay> myke2: 素性测试？
<iGoogle> cfy: 开玩笑。
<Destine> foka, 啊，这样。
<cfy> iGoogle: drovencrazy
<myke2> MaskRay: 筛法的吧, 估计实现比较特殊
<iGoogle> 。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 再多问一下，如果一首歌和一个副本只是名字不同，id3 信息相同，那么 md5 应该是相同的对吧？
<messi> bye
<iGoogle> 那难说
<cfy> pityonline: 理论上来说要全部字节相同.md5才相同.
<cfy> pityonline: 概率上来说.
<foka> Destine, 我以后尽量常常上来 IRC，至少挂着，呵呵，要养成好习惯，不然跟 community 太脱节了，呵呵
<tenzu> yo!
<iGoogle> 如果歌曲开头相同，可以用采样判断声音的变化。来比较。高难度
<pityonline> iGoogle: cfy 哦，那一首歌和它的副本把 id3 改成不同的，md5 肯定是不同了？
<lei`> 不拔耳机能用软件切换耳机和本本喇叭吗？
<iGoogle> 当然不同
<foka> Destine, 今天 GNOME 3 Release Party 后来精彩吗？我有事提前走了，其实挺想看两岸三地视频会议的，呵呵
<pityonline> iGoogle: 这个也就你能想得出来……
<pityonline> iGoogle: 服了
<edison0354> foka: 那个没啥意思
<drovencrazy> iGoogle, 阿姨。。
<edison0354> foka: 视频会议的延迟巨大，所以也没什么意思了
<iGoogle> 采样几点，判断变化的斜率啊。
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<pityonline> iGoogle: 太专业
<cfy> pityonline: 应该不同.你最好用sha*sum.md5已经可以故意凑出相同的了.
<pityonline> cfy: 嗯，谢谢了
<drovencrazy> iGoogle, 哈，刚那谁谁说的 跟风
<iGoogle> cfy: 你去凑。我等你。 lol
<Destine> foka, 很好看哦。而且好多美女呀~
<iGoogle> drovencrazy: 别乱跟风
<foka> edison0354, I see, 有看到对岸的 GNOME 高手吗？ :-D
<edison0354> foka: 木有……
<foka> Destine, 真的吗？哇！～～（流口水）
<iGoogle> gnome何谓高手
<cfy> iGoogle: 是有啊.ee没听说?!
<foka> Destine, 美女是台那边比较多吗？
<iGoogle> cfy: 说了，我等你啊。
 * drovencrazy  装驱动去了 ubuntu视频加速到底是有没有
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似一个软件就可以了.
<Destine> foka, 嗯，跳舞的哦~
<foka> Destine, Fred, Pockey, Sammy Lam 等香港朋友有出现吗？
<cfy> edison0354: faac真是不好用....
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过
<iGoogle> cfy: 别人比较一个mp3。你提这，合适吗？真是的。
<edison0354> cfy: faac只支持lc-aac，不支持he
<foka> Destine, Flamingo?
<Destine> foka, yup~
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似faac连自己输出的文件都读不了?!
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么?你说faac?
<iGoogle> 14分 30秒
<iGoogle> 没空
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过，我只用iTunes的encoder，曾经也用过winamp和dolby合作的一个encoder
<tenzu> gnome3复活，这次没什么问题了
 * edison0354 iGoogle   表示无视Mp3格式
<cfy> edison0354: 我还是卸载好了.ffmpeg够用了.不过我320kbps的mp3,ffmpeg转的时候是90+kps到aac
<edison0354> cfy: 那么低的码率你还是转成he-aac吧……
<myke2> cfy: gentoo折腾么?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔好
<cfy> edison0354: 64kps..
<cfy> edison0354: 64kbit
<pityonline> 我想把已有的 mp3 都整理到 windows 分区中再转成 aac 的
<edison0354> cfy: 90左右也可以啊，90的lc-aac太坑爹了
<cfy> myke2: 不折腾.一点也不.就是装软件不方便.而且肯定没有debian stable稳
<edison0354> cfy: he-aac在低码率表现好，lc的用高码率
<tenzu> pityonline: 我今天尝试挂爱疯，失败
<cfy> edison0354: 真复杂...
<edison0354> cfy: 不过你lossy to lossy本来就是一个很蛋疼的事……
<pityonline> tenzu: 往哪儿挂？
<cfy> edison0354: 我不是说了,我空间不够.
<cfy> edison0354: ipod touch空间不够.
<edison0354> cfy: he-aac有SBR，所以传说64的he-aac可以达到128的Mp3的水平
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<iGoogle> 没高级设备，听啥无损。
<edison0354> cfy: 你Ipod听那么烂的音质……
<cfy> iGoogle: edison0354 要的...
<Stifler> ape+山寨iPod
<edison0354> iGoogle: 同意
<iGoogle> 那算啥高级设备哦
<cfy> edison0354: ffmpeg自己弄的.我没强制编码率
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........
<pityonline> unrar 不能一次解压多个 rar 文件吗？unrar x *.rar 不灵呢？
<iGoogle> 等你的耳机买的是2000以上的，就可以听了。 :D
<cfy> pityonline: for一下
<tenzu> pityonline: 挂载都没挂上，我太没用了。。。
<cfy> pityonline: tar也不行.
<iGoogle> pityonline: file-roller
<pityonline> cfy: 原来如此
<cfy> pityonline: 该for还得for.这类软件貌似都不能多输入文件
<pityonline> tenzu: 把爱疯用作碰盘，手机上有这功能呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你生产啥的?
<tenzu> pityonline: 有这软件，我随便试了几个，没成功
<pityonline> cfy: yes
<myke2> cfy: 菜鸟表示不会for
<iGoogle> 金耳机配金耳朵，才适合无损
<tenzu> pityonline: ssh倒是可以
<cfy> myke2: - -!你个搞算法的不会for.....
<cfy> myke2: 我懂得fp....
<pityonline> tenzu: 我指的是把 iphone 用作磁盘是 iphone 自带的功能吗？
<cfy> myke2: 那eshell?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是来看 blue那个大叔搞定GNOME3没
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没想到他不在。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 不是
 * maonx update gnome3 when type gnome-session "can't open display"
<myke2> cfy: 没听说过什么东西
<maonx> tenzu: - -
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 烧纸吧。已经死掉了
<cfy> myke2: 就是emacs lisp的shell啊.
<pityonline> cfy: for 了果真就灵了
<tenzu> maonx: 我用slim+gnome3，没问题
<lemonhall> iGoogle: ..........
<myke2> cfy: 什么emacs没怎么用过
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<cfy> pityonline: 那肯定的.
<lemonhall> tenzu: slim刚开始觉得听好看，但是不好用，又换成了GDM
<cfy> pityonline: j=0;for i in *;do echo $((j++));ffmpeg -strict experimental  -i  "$a/$i" -acodec aac "$b/${i/%.mp3/.aac}";done
<maonx> tenzu: i have not Gdm yet
<pityonline> tenzu: 那能ssh也不错了，android 还得 adb
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我专门没用gdm
<myke2> cfy: MaskRay在表示鄙人不能算是搞算法的
<cfy> pityonline: 我的转换的.
<pityonline> cfy: 这码看着很可爱……
<tenzu> maonx: 写到.xinitrc里面就行，没有gdm也无所谓
<iGoogle> pityonline: 啥哦。我发帖子，推荐的软件。web管理的。要啥adb
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay: 你们在,我表示,围观大牛.....我只是个打酱油的.
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不知道该折腾啥了。。。连plymouth这种蛋疼的东西我也装了。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 这样转的与 itunes 里转的是同样的效果吧？不会不兼容吧？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你能再假一点吗
<tenzu> pityonline: itouch上可以用ifile这个软件，传文件很方便
<cfy> pityonline: 这个不清楚啊.不过我的 ipod touch能放.
<pityonline> iGoogle: 你贴子标题关键词是啥？
<lemonhall> myke2: MaskRay 装。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 从来不用那个
<pityonline> tenzu: 用 dropbox 也行
<iGoogle> 不记得
<cfy> tenzu: pityonline ip的话,用lftp + sftp吧,超爽的.
<maonx_> tenzu: 现在还可以进Awesome,但是别的tty都死了
<tenzu> pityonline: dropbox我没试过
<pityonline> cfy: 播放一般没问题吧，我指的是 id3 和专辑封面，歌词信息啥的
<cfy> MaskRay: myke2一直很假.......
 * maonx_ 话说在fbterm下看电影,也挺强大的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<cfy> pityonline: 这个啊.....你还是itunes吧,ffmpeg我不清楚,我试试
<tenzu> maonx_: modprobe fuse了么？我上次杯具可能就是没加这个
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是来看你的老师攻略战进行的咋样了
<pityonline> tenzu: 如果单纯是传文件，dropbox 就可以，拖一下就好
<happyaron> foka: 我对debian-www表示很无语。
<Stifler> maonx_: umf_fb?
<maonx_> tenzu: 还没有,但我看wiki说是这个只对smba这些呀 所以没加载 我试下看
<tenzu> cfy: 我觉得ifile方便。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没任何进展。。。我是单身的男人，读叔本华的男人。。。你伤不起
<tommy_> 有点部题想问
<cfy> pityonline: 你使用vpn的?
<tommy_> 不知道哪位能回答一下。
<pityonline> cfy: 我先做个测试，转换格式后用mplayer播放一下就知道了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是叔本华？
<maonx_> tenzu: 不过我估计又要重启了 我一开Awesome,其它tty全死,退出Awesome也死
<pityonline> cfy: 是
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 尼采知道么？
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<maonx_> Stifler: ? fbterm
<cfy> tenzu: 只用过ifile察看文件啥的.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 海德格尔？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大概听说过
<iamfbi> 谁能帮我改一脚本不？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道
<tenzu> maonx_: EE is here and blessing you
<lemonhall> edison0354: 维特根斯坦？
<Stifler> maonx_: 哦，用过一回，很好用 啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你在交大到底学啥的？
<myke2> cfy: 说的好像真的一样
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道
<cfy> myke2: ?
<maonx_> Stifler: 还不错
<Stifler> maonx_: 恩
<tenzu> cfy: 它自带一个share功能，相当于开了个类似ftp的东西，然后全在电脑上操作
<maonx_> Stifler: :)
<lemonhall> edison0354: 算了。。你是工科生。。。
<iamfbi> 转换图片至 JPG 格式的脚本，我想在转换后把原图删除，谁能帮我改一下啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……你是文科的？
<cfy> tenzu: 我喜欢cli XD
<tenzu> cfy: ifile，不是ifiles，这两个差老远
<maonx_> tenzu: 装了以后进tty 字体有变小么,现在我的字体小了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是，我是理科的
<cfy> tenzu: 我看看...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 萨特知道么？
<tenzu> cfy: 开了ifile一样在电脑上用cli，随便你用啊
<cfy> tenzu: ifiles是啥?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: 结构主义，或者。。百年孤独听说过么？
<tenzu> cfy: 阉割版ifile
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个小说？
<cfy> tenzu: 我用的破解版ifile...啥时候考虑一下买个...
<tenzu> maonx_: 似乎是小了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 泪目。。你终于有听说过的了
<tenzu> cfy: 哦我也是
<cfy> tenzu: web server么?
<tenzu> cfy: 应该是
<cfy> tenzu: 那个第二个按钮?你有没有装opera mini在ip上?
<maonx_> tenzu: 你也小了? 我改了Grub2的开机画面,设置了1024*768,但看起来字体比1440*900还要小
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<tenzu> cfy: 装了
<tenzu> maonx_: 我的没那么夸张
<cfy> tenzu: 厄,我忘了...你肉身
<tenzu> gnome3下面一溜notify啊，不点取消不掉。。。
<foka> happyaron, Hi!  Why?  :-D
<tenzu> cfy: 啊。。。是啊。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 不知道我为啥不能装....
<cfy> tenzu: 下次研究下...
<xiamx> tenzu,  在用Gnome3?
<maonx_> tenzu: 这个- -我先搞下Gnome再说
<tenzu> cfy: 通用教材都是ssh或者vpn之后cydia里面加源或者用installous
<tommy_> 谁能告诉我怎么除软件管理中的那个列表项
<tenzu> xiamx: 嗯嗯
<foka> happyaron, 因为 CVS?  因为 WML?  因为以前都是 Big5 转 GB2312?  因为太久没人管？
<tenzu> maonx_: good luck
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没事。。。党的好儿子，少读闲书。。。
<tommy_> tenzu do you know?
<edison0354> cfy: 肉身翻墙的你伤不起啊！
<xiamx> tenzu, 是natty上面么？
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩！明天上党校去……
<tenzu> xiamx: arch
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。。党的好儿子。。。
<xiamx> tenzu, 你们都用arch， lemonhall 也被拐去了
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 明天就结业考试了
<happyaron> foka: cvs和wml都还好，debian-www的人太能flame了
<edison0354> xiamx: lemonhall就是被他拐走的
<edison0354> pocoyo`: ……你六级过了吗？
<tenzu> xiamx: 他就是被我拐走的。。。
<foka> happyaron: 你指 mailing list 上有 flame？
<happyaron> foka: cvs我的确不咋适应，然后抱怨了一句，就被大批人flame
<happyaron> foka: irc
<tenzu> pocoyo`: 你考CET6?
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 不是我不想过 是我没找到一块买答案的人
<cfy> pocoyo`: ....
<edison0354> pocoyo`: ……
<pocoyo`> tenzu: 我不考。
<xiamx> tenzu, ....好吧   怎么说服他的？
<foka> happyaron, 都谁 flame 你？
<xiamx> edison0354, 你被怪走了没有？
<tenzu> xiamx: 不装就爆菊，然后你懂的
<edison0354> xiamx: 还没
<lemonhall> tenzu: ............
<xiamx> tenzu, 多简洁
<happyaron> foka: 想不起了，不是咱们华人。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我成你活广告了？
<foka> happyaron, 其实邮件列表也有人在说 CVS 受不了。说实话，时至今日，我也受不了
<happyaron> foka: 呵呵
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你可以跟他详细解释解释
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 明天考完就要准备入党了 心情很是激动
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你现在在用什么GNOME3？？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 嗯嗯 解释解释
<edison0354> pocoyo`: ……
<foka> happyaron, 你看 debian-www mailing list，最新发展是，大家开始有共识要转到 git，但工程比较浩大，git-cvs 不太行，但有人在尝试。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 解释啥。。没啥好解释的啊。。。开始觉得很麻烦，装到一半就觉得。。。和DEBIAN差不多。。。装完之后就明白了。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 嗯嗯，刚刚求死，又复活了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 现在gnome3和openbox共存
<lemonhall> xiamx: 什么版本的系统到某个人手上最后都会变成一样的东西
<happyaron> foka: 我当时就说，cvs不咋好，git会好点，然后有一堆人说cvs好，git垃圾
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 你呢？
<xiamx> debian还在CVS?
<foka> 包括 #debian-www 上最活跃的几位，其中一个叫 “Rhonda" (Gerfried Fuchs, 应该是个男的) 就在维护着、试验着 git-cvs
<happyaron> foka: 可以cvs->svn->git
<lemonhall> tenzu: 求GNOME3主题。。。现在这个主题。。。太亮了。。
<foka> happyaron, 你啥时候上去说的呀？
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 刚开始上啊……
<foka>  #debian-www 的确有 cvs 维护者，但不是全部
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我喜欢黯色的。。。正在找，否则晃眼睛
<tommy_> tenzu
<xiamx> leaveboy, 那me menu, notifyosd, indicator-message咋办？
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 明天第一次……
<tommy_> tenzu
<foka> happyaron, s/维护者/拥戴着/
<xiamx> yun
<tommy_> tenzu
<tommy_> tenzu
<foka>  s/维护者/拥戴者/
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那me menu, notifyosd, indicator-message咋办？
<^k^> tommy_: .. ..
<tommy_> 有问题要问你哦
<edison0354> happyaron: sf都是cvs吧？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我也是
<tommy_> 你们都很忙，
<tenzu> tommy_: 干毛？
<tommy_> 咋没理我的
<lemonhall> xiamx: ???
<edison0354> xiamx: me menu是ub自己搞的好不……
<xiamx> leaveboy, sorry我@错人了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 找到了告诉我。。。。我正在GNOME-LOOK上看呢
<tommy_> 那个软件管理中心中
<tommy_> 我以前加入了新源
<tenzu> lemonhall: 行
<xiamx> edison0354, 知道阿，就是 arch 没有了 me-menu
<tommy_> 加了新的列表项
<tommy_> 咋删除啊
<edison0354> xiamx: 必然～
<xiamx> edison0354, 那我就不习惯了
<foka> happyaron, 其中一个（小）难题是他们用了 CVS revision number 来比对英文和其他语言是否同步(译文是否最新)，反正等等他们弄吧，希望今年他们有人转为 git
<tenzu> tommy_: 没用过software center，只会简单apt-get
<cfy> happyaron: ub现在哪个版本好用?我同学问我
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 我靠 我明天就结业了。 虽然每次考试都是作弊过的。
<tommy_> thank you
<cfy> pocoyo`: ...你太夸装了把.
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 我们这里不敢作弊啊……
<cfy> happyaron: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/
<happyaron> foka: 呵呵，那可以用bzr，bzr也有rev number
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu-releases/
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你原来不用 indicator-message, notifyosd?
<happyaron> foka: Rhonda似乎是个女的。。。
<pocoyo`> 考了两次了 黑妹儿立功了。
<cfy> edison0354: 我们这里手抄的不严重...
<happyaron> cfy: 我在用1004
<foka> happyaron, Rhonda 的真名是 Gerfried，我也没搞清楚
<edison0354> cfy: 用爪机抄的？
<cfy> edison0354: 打印的严重
<foka> happyaron, 我没好意思问
<edison0354> cfy: 他两口子都是LTS党
<cfy> happyaron: 10.04.2是啥?
<xiamx> bzr倒是挺方便的
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?
<tommy_> 有哪位用过没用过software center的
<pityonline> cfy: 现在的 10.04 版本就是 10.04.2
<edison0354> cfy: LTS的一个小更新呗
<tommy_> 有哪位用过software center
<pityonline> cfy: 我看错了
 * pocoyo` 拜神保佑我明天作弊顺利 让我打入党内
<tommy_> 有哪位用过software center
<happyaron> foka: 是female，在db.debian.org上查
<edison0354> pocoyo`: ……
<xiamx> tommy_, 有
<happyaron> cfy: 就用这个
<xiamx> happyaron, 是female咋了？
<iGoogle> 卡死的gnome3
<cfy> happyaron: 用啥?10.04.2?
<lemonhall> xiamx: ..........不用
<tommy_> ximx
<tommy_> 你用过么
<cfy> happyaron: 那一般安装是不是都用 ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso  +
<tommy_> 我有问题要问
<cfy> happyaron: 那一般安装是不是都用 ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso  ?
<tommy_> xiamx
<xiamx> tommy_, 请
<happyaron> xiamx: 咋了？
<xiamx> happyaron, 没事儿，好奇
<tommy_> 我以前在源里加入了BT4的源
<edison0354> cfy: 你要换UB？
<tommy_> 然后在软件中心里出现了back track 列表项
<tommy_> 里面有bt的各种软件
<xiamx> tommy_, 现在呢？
 * microcai 哈哈，宇宙大发现！
<foka> happyaron, 好像最近 ypwong (Anthony Fok) 和 Kanru Chen 都挂在 #debian-www 上面  :-)
 * microcai 我解开了时间的秘密！
<tommy_> 结果我把BT的源删除了。那个东西还在。咋回事
<tenzu> lemonhall: 下面一堆notify你怎么处理的？
<happyaron> foka: Anthony Wong?
<foka> happyaron, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GerfriedFuchs 那里说 "I know Gerfried in person as I've met him at debconf7 in Edinburgh."
<xiamx> microcai, really..?!
<microcai> xiamx:  yep
<cfy> edison0354: 我同学问我呢.
<xiamx> tommy_, apt-get update下？
<tommy_> 试了。还是有。
<foka> happyaron, 当然，一切皆有可能，也许他喜欢自称女性，也许他变成她了，也许……我还是别瞎猜，哈哈
<foka> happyaron, 认识吗？
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/04/time-is-entropy.html
<xiamx> tommy_, BT4的软件都删了？
<tommy_> back track GNU/linux distribution
<tommy_> 是啊
<tommy_> 删除了
<happyaron> foka: 不认识，您刚才把ypwong后面注错了名字 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> foka: 我的AM认识Rhonda，有机会的话我看看他怎么称呼Rhonda
<tommy_> 难道还要把下载的软件包全清除么。可是不知道咋清掉
<xiamx> tommy_, 没遇到过， 你用的什么版本的 SC?
<foka> happyaron, Oh!!!  Silly me!  Thanks for catching the mistake.  :-)
<xiamx> tommy_, 这么说可能是bug
<tommy_> ubuntu 11.10
<foka> happyaron, Anthony Wong, first DD in HK
<tommy_> 不是吧。
<happyaron> foka: 嗯
<foka> happyaron, Now happily married in Beijing.  For a few years now.  :-D
<tommy_> 还有面版咋不能添加新的东西在上面了
<happyaron> foka: He's in Beijing now?
<xiamx> tommy_, 你都用上 oneiric了
<tommy_> what is "oneiric "??
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我根本就没开放这个功能啊。。。
<xiamx> tommy_, 我觉得像是bug，我用的lucid没法比较，你可以在launchpad上发个bug试试
<xiamx> tommy_, oneiric不是 11.10么，还是你用 10.10然后打错了
<tommy_> ubuntu 11.10
<tommy_> 是这个。
<tommy_> 不用说的太专业。
<foka> happyaron, 可能这里有答案（关于 Rhonda） http://rhonda.deb.at/blog/personal
<foka> happyaron, 在北京很多年了。
<tommy_> 我比较菜／
<xiamx> tommy_, 你确认你用的是 11.10??...
<foka> happyaron, 今天的 GNOME 3 Release Party 他也在。 :-D
<tommy_> yes 我是从10.04 升级过去的／
<happyaron> foka: :)
<banxi1988> 听到有人在说g3的。就上来听下。
<cfy> pityonline: android可以用linux刷么?
<xiamx> tommy_, 额, 贴个bug吧
<banxi1988> 怎么体验g3啊，我的10.4，而且我不想用盘，用虚拟机。
<tommy_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<tommy_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<tommy_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<tommy_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"
<pityonline> cfy: 没试过，不过 unrevoked 是在 ubuntu 下搞的
<edison0354> cfy: 可以
<foka> happyaron, 是他看见我跟我打招呼了，嘿嘿
<xiamx> tommy_, 明明是 11.04
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么知道?
<edison0354> cfy: android的SDK里有个adb，就用那个刷机的
<pityonline> cfy: 刷机只是把 zip 文件放在 sd 卡上，重启进入工程模式读取一下 zip 文件就好了
<tommy_> 神呐。我还一直在谷中来
<cfy> pityonline: 那不会砖的么?
<xiamx> tommy_, natty还在beta，很可能是bug
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.你也是android?
<tommy_> 以为升级成功了
<happyaron> foka: 哈哈，他应该是第一个华人dd？
<edison0354> cfy: 丫的你忘了我有android啊……
<cfy> edison0354: aimo
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得挺好听.
<tommy_> 那11.04咋还有这个BUG么
<cfy> edison0354: 多少钱阿.
<edison0354> pityonline: 也可以直接用adb刷机的，adb可以刷spl,recovery,radio,rom的
<foka> happyaron, 不确定，可能有人比他早，如 Herbert Xu
<pityonline> edison0354: 用 androdi 的都喝一杯吧，哈哈
<pityonline> edison0354: adb 刷机还没搞过，不过 adb shell 真能用
<happyaron> foka: 嗯。。。不过他走了，给Debian留下了巨大的耻辱。
<xiamx> tommy_, 不管怎么你都在launchpad上帖个bug呗，没有坏处的
<edison0354> pityonline: 恩
<tommy_> soft center  里删除不掉哦 就是左框中的列表项删除不掉
<cfy> edison0354: 多少钱买来的?
<cfy> happyaron: 走了为啥有耻辱?
<foka> happyaron, !?  (我没怎么关注他，不过好像在上海 Ian Murdock 见面会见过一次 Herbert)
<tommy_> what is launchpad ? where?
<foka> happyaron, 是因为 d-i 跟 Taiwan 的事情吗？
<foka> happyaron, 还是还有其他事情？
<edison0354> cfy: 二手啊
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥 foka 很萌呢?
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.
<edison0354> cfy: 你去了就知道了
<edison0354> cfy: foka不是一般的萌……
<tenzu> lemonhall: 似乎换不了theme
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧.有照片么?
<Loongjiang> 在座的有佛山的吗
<edison0354> cfy: 没
<cfy> foka: 求照片
<cfy> edison0354: 那firefox又是啥?
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 我认识个佛山的……
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 不会是那个浏览器?
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 哪位
<edison0354> cfy: 那还能是啥……
<cfy> edison0354: 我说 Destine在人人上那留言
<cfy> edison0354: 状态
<cfy> edison0354: ff为啥萌?
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不是搞这行的……我就是单纯的认识个佛山的人而已
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我觉得那个不萌……
<edison0354> cfy: ff的吉祥物的玩偶
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 那玩完了
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.
<happyaron> foka: 就是那事，我看了全部的public archive，感觉debian那次很丢人。
<happyaron> cfy: foka就是很萌啊。
<foka> cfy, 萌え ??
<cfy> foka: 求你照片
<edison0354> foka: 日语……
<cfy> happyaron: 那次咋了?
 * foka 害羞，哈哈
<cfy> foka: 别阿.再求......
<Destine> 我有foka照片哦~~~~~~~
<cfy> Destine: 悦姐,我想看......
<Destine> foka, ……
<foka> happyaron, 我都忘记了那次的最后结果是怎么样；我只记得很当初很当初因为 KDE 国旗问题引来好多争论
<cfy> Destine: 求照片
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 在佛山的算不算？
<Destine> foka, 有人求你照片~
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 算
<happyaron> foka: 变成“国家和地区”
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 我在佛山
<foka> happyaron, 最后是不是把国旗去掉了？我忘记了，哈哈，反正那个时候我们公司做两岸三地的 Linux 发行版，比较头疼，后来该脆干掉所有国旗
<foka> Destine, Haha!  :-D
<foka> cfy, 我还是别主动献丑了，哈哈
<cfy> foka: ...
<Destine> foka, 你好萌的~
<foka> cfy, 虽然估计 Launchpad 上有照片，不太好看就是了，哈哈
<happyaron> f
<happyaron> foka: :)
<cfy> Destine: 哪有照片?网上有么?
<Destine> cfy, 我这里有照的。
<cfy> foka: 唉,睡觉去.....始终不懂啥是萌.....
<cfy> Destine: 求....
<foka> Destine, 我也不知道什么是“萌"，是什么时候开始的？真的如网上说是日语转过来的吗？
<foka> cfy, 我也不知道什么是“萌"，是什么时候开始的？真的如网上说是日语转过来的吗？
<Destine> foka, 我不知道哦，就是觉得你好可爱的~~~~~~~~
<cfy> foka: 同不懂
<Destine> happyaron, ^
<happyaron> Destine: 我要受不了了。。。
<roylez_> foka: moe
<lemonhall> tenzu: 当然可以换。。官方的那个TWEAK就可以换，只不过现在的几个THEME作者还没发威。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 以前的能用么？
<pityonline> 一个文本里我写了多行 aa 和 bb，然后用 cat foo | uniq -D 来输出所有重复行，但结果只能得到 bb，这是怎么回事呢？
<Loongjiang> pityonline: uniq是过虑重复的行的意思
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不行。。所以GTK2的那些美工们正在努力学习怎么做吧。。。
<roylez_> pityonline: aa不是连续行吧
<pityonline> Loongjiang: 嗯，但为什么只滤出 bb，而不滤出 aa
<pityonline> roylez_: 不是连续的
<roylez_> pityonline: 试试 uniq -uD ，不行就 sort | uniq -D
<Loongjiang> pityonline: 参数d为小写的吧
<cfy> pityonline: sort没?
<pityonline> Loongjiang: 不管大小写都是只能输出 bb，不输出 aa
<pityonline> roylez_: cfy sort 也不行呢
 * Loongjiang 同意cfy说的
<cfy> pityonline: 不是吧.
<pityonline> cfy: roylez_ sort 我写错位置了……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我已经开始走危险路线了。。。编译gnome-shell-ex..-git
<roylez_> pityonline: http://124.228.254.229/html/anime/20110401/187225.html
<tenzu> lemonhall: 保重。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这个ARCH一定会被我弄残废
<pityonline> roylez_: cfy 先 sort 后就可以了
 * microcai 2012 is real comming 
<roylez_> lemonhall: 看你折腾了几个星期渣渣
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我也这么认为
 * microcai 日本已经开始地壳剧烈活动了，黄石公园也开始活动了
<lemonhall> roylez_: 啊？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你认为什么？
<happyaron> foka: 能把您照片给cfy吗？
<tenzu> lemonhall: arch会被你玩儿残
<cfy> happyaron: 在北京么?
<cfy> happyaron: 还在北京么?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 黄石公园活动了？？？？？
<happyaron> cfy: 没啊
<microcai> Loongjiang:  yep
<cfy> happyaron: 那为啥你和悦姐的帐号连起来了?
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哪里来的消息，我不要流言
<microcai> Loongjiang:  CCAV
<happyaron> cfy: 咋连了？
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 那岂不是说，我们都玩不长了？
<cfy> happyaron: 没啥,我睡了....你们都好精神阿....
<foka> happyaron, 如果你有的话，可以啊   -)
<pityonline> roylez_: 这个够欢乐
<cfy> edison0354: 下次上海有聚会你来把.
<foka> cfy, https://launchpad.net/~foka 应该有一张不好看的大头照
<cfy> foka: happyaron: 那我先不睡了...
<microcai> Loongjiang:  恩
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 没啥，我说你给cfy foka的照片
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
 * foka 在扫地，所以不一定在电脑旁
<Loongjiang> 在网上搜搜证据再说
<cfy> edison0354: 顺便我找你拷动漫,装系统.
<happyaron> cfy: email地址？
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 我说你来上海
<edison0354> cfy: 你咋拷？
<edison0354> cfy: 没戏……
<cfy> edison0354: 电脑阿.
<cfy> edison0354: 搞个网线.rsync同步一下?
<edison0354> cfy: 我不会去魔都的……
<lemonhall> /e/exit
<cfy> edison0354: 要不我带移动硬盘?
<cfy> edison0354: aimo现在听起来没有看动漫时好听了.
<heiher> 这里Arch用户多吗？
<pocoyo`> cfy: 不断网了？
<lemonhall> tenzu: .............
<cfy> pocoyo`: 周末不断
<lemonhall> tenzu: broken...........
<cfy> iGoogle: ee干啥呢?
<lemonhall> tenzu: my gnome3 broken...
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<tenzu> lem
<tenzu> lemonhall: good for you
<edison0354> cfy: 我不去上海啊……
<roylez_> tenzu: 中华民国一百年了？
<cfy> edison0354: 我说 超时空要塞 的那首歌aimo
<tenzu> roylez_: 不确定
<pocoyo`> 确定
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110409/189526.html   这个视频的左下
 * edison0354 马上停电！
<edison0354> cfy: 没看过
<pityonline> roylez_: http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/r4xw1/ 欢乐得花屏了
<cfy> foka: 你上海的呀
<cfy> edison0354: 不是把......
<roylez_> pityonline: http://124.228.254.229/html/game/20110408/189483.html
<cfy> edison0354: 表示不会停电
<cfy>  00:01:40 up 1 day, 55 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<cfy> 哈哈,难得不关电脑.....
<roylez_> pityonline: 这个哪里花屏了...
<roylez_> pityonline: 热血男儿看过没？
<foka> cfy, Hong Kong, Edmonton, Beijing
<cfy> foka: 哦
<tenzu> roylez_: 我恨acfun
 * cfy 睡觉去......
<foka> cfy, 虽然有试过在上海逗留超过两个星期
<pityonline> roylez_: 透明＋花屏，而且截图截不下来，只能拍照
<foka> cfy, Good night!
<pityonline> roylez_: 没看过
<cfy> foka: 呵呵.
 * edison0354 咋还没停电……
<roylez_> pityonline: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110225/175832.html
<roylez_> pityonline: 看完了发个感想...
<pityonline> roylez_: http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/r48rd/ 看右上角那，跟网页视频一起动的
<pityonline> roylez_: 我觉得 chromium 有问题
<roylez_> pityonline: ...chromium..
<pityonline> roylez_: 这会儿又不一起动了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 你扯远了吧
<lemonhall> tenzu: OK...fixed...
<roylez_> pityonline: 好看不？
<pityonline> roylez_: 没看完，感想就是唱戏的是疯子，看戏的是傻子，无聊低俗又拙劣的表演，居然能迎合观众席上那帮无脑之人的口味，简直让我觉得自己是个异类……
<roylez_> pityonline: 越看越带感....
<pityonline> roylez_: 我从不看这种东西
<pityonline> roylez_: 电视都不看
<alvin_rxg> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/09/%23ubuntu-cn.html  <= 这还加色的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<foka> happyaron, 哇，原来我有参加过讨论！我都不知道！（忘记了）虽然没有跟 Herbert 直接为这件事情沟通过，哈哈。我 2007 年在上海见到他的时候，不知道他有没有想到那件事情。反正我是压根儿没想起来，哈哈！
 * tenzu 睡觉去了，seeya all
<lemonhall> 啊。。。他走了啊
<leaveboy> hello all
<leaveboy> 我来啦
<lemonhall> http://imagebin.org/147359
 * lemonhall 我刚改好的超黯色。。。。GNOME3。。。。决定学学怎么做GNOME3的主题。。黯色是必须的。。否则眼睛受不了
 * lemonhall http://imagebin.org/147359
<leaveboy> some one here
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屏幕复活
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吼吼吼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<leaveboy> 看来只是简单的软件问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我把屏幕拆开了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 弄了弄线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<leaveboy> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,gnome 3 没入库阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, testing早就有了
<xiamx> 都下了
<alvin_rxg> o
<zdc> e
<pityonline> byobu 没有关掉当前标签页的快捷键啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 骑自行车出门
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<pityonline> exit
<pityonline> byobu 用鼠标滚轮居然是跟 irssi 里一样显示前后执行过的命令，无法接受啊
<pityonline> 还有人可以回答问题吗？我还有问题……
<pityonline> 用 md5 来查目录中重复的歌曲，这个不灵，很多重复的歌曲都是不同的 md5 值
<FrankLv> pityonline: Ctrl A [ 进编辑模式
<pityonline> FrankLv: 进什么编辑模式？
<FrankLv> byobu 其实就是screen
<xiamx> pityonline, 查ID3
 * FrankLv leaving
<xiamx> 求类似beagle的高效率索引工具
<pityonline> xiamx: id3 很乱，重复歌曲的 id3 也可能不一样，而且这个可能性很大
<xiamx> pityonline, 那就麻烦了，不如你用banshee来管理吧
<derong> hi, all
<pityonline> xiamx: 更糟糕的是，我要用 itunes 来管理，因为第三方软件管理后很多音乐在 ipod 上不正常
<xiamx> pityonline, 我一直用banshee同步ipod，基本没什么问题
<pityonline> xiamx: 而且 itunes 是个弱智，它转换 aac 格式时会重复转换
<xiamx> pityonline, 为什么要转换aac？
<pityonline> xiamx: mp3 格式的音乐有时候不能正常显示专辑封面和歌词，转成 aac 格式后完全正常
<xiamx> pityonline, 这太奇怪了，mp3和aac不是都用ID3 tag么
<xiamx> pityonline, 而且你 mp3 有损转aac有损音质会变坏
<pityonline> xiamx: 是的，不正常的地方是专辑封面和歌词
<pityonline> xiamx: 的确存在这个情况，但我又不愿重新去下载 1000 首歌
<xiamx> pityonline, 乱码么？ 我以前也遇到过
<pityonline> xiamx: 乱码倒是好解决
<xiamx> pityonline, 你双系统用itunes?
<pityonline> xiamx: 嗯，windows 7 中装了 ituunes
<xiamx> pityonline, 那你在linux下怎么听音乐？
<pityonline> xiamx: 挂上 windows 分区，直接用 rhythmbox 打开音乐所在的目录就可以
<xiamx> pityonline, 那要是添加音乐呢？
<pityonline> xiamx: 你指的是往哪里添加？
<xiamx> pityonline, 那样乐库不同步，我一直找不到办法
<xiamx> pityonline, 往..rhythmbox里
<pityonline> xiamx: thythmbox 是自动监视媒体目录的，itunes 这个笨蛋不能
<xiamx> pityonline, 确实
<pityonline> xiamx: 所以很头疼呀
<xiamx> pityonline, 我原来是挂NTFS 用banshee管理，后来一次断电搞得NTFS上丢了些文件
<xiamx> pityonline, 然后就不敢那么做了， ntfs挂成readonly
<pityonline> xiamx: 可以把音乐从 ipod 中导回去
<pityonline> xiamx: 你说的这情况的确有可能
<xiamx> pityonline, 丢的不是音乐，是C:\proram files
<pityonline> xiamx: 那是在 linux 中动了里面的系统文件了？
<xiamx> pityonline, 绝对没有的，不知道ntfs3g对日志的操作是不是有问题
<pityonline> xiamx: 哦，那个东西就不懂了
<xiamx> pityonline, 后来我就把所有个人文件都转移到jfs上了.. Ｃ:\就留个系统
<pityonline> xiamx: 一般我C盘都不放数据的
<xiamx> pityonline, 你的Ｌinux咋分区的？
<pityonline> xiamx: /, /home, /data, swap
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 都死哪里去了
<pityonline> xiamx: 把 /data 挂在了 /home 中
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/04/sth-about-mem-remap.html
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍙ 
<Stifler> remove myself
<pityonline> 饿了，睡觉！晚安各位
<Stifler> 推荐下LINUX下听歌的东东：亦歌AIR版
<xiamx> Stifler, 能写成 Banshee 插件最好
<Stifler> xiamx: 我还是比较倾向ryhythmbox;-) ,正准备看下它提供的接口
<xiamx> Stifler, 我也喜欢rhythmbox 但是它不能同步ipod
<xiamx> Stifler, 上次我想给banshee写douban-fm插件，到一半就放弃了
<Stifler> xiamx: 额，ipod,好东东啊，可惜木有米
<xiamx> Stifler, 接口太复杂，没有一点文档
<Stifler> xiamx: 呵呵，慢慢来么
<xiamx> Stifler, 关键是没有文档，官方的插件也没有注释
<heiher> 这个时段竟然还有这么多人活跃。。。
<Stifler> xiamx: 嗯，E文欠佳的话找资料忒费劲
<Stifler> heiher: :-)
<xiamx> Stifler, E文文档都木有
<xiamx> heiher, 都是不睡觉的
<Stifler> xiamx: 额
<heiher> xiamx: 呵呵。
<Stifler> xiamx: 我是听歌听兴奋了..
<xiamx> 1g1g air做的真不错
<Stifler> xiamx: 恩，我用的就是air版的，另一个linux版的打开异常，只好放弃
<xiamx> Stifler, 都是老歌
<Stifler> xiamx: 是啊，听得我热泪盈眶。。。
<xiamx> heiher, 你是国外的还是不睡觉的？
<xiamx> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/x6tr65m9/110409_001.png
<Stifler> xiamx: 什么东东？看不到
<xiamx> Stifler, 国内什么东西都墙。。真BT
<Stifler> xiamx: 是啊，你在墙外？
<xiamx> 怎么样在不删除其他包的情况下删除一个被依赖的包？
<Stifler> xiamx: 不知道也，敬请google...
<xiamx> Stifler, 遇到个依赖死循环。。
<knownbad> ignore dependent switch.
<xiamx> 以后不能随便加PPA了
<Stifler> xiamx: ^_^，没加过PPA
<knownbad> linux 就是要有冒险的精神。
<knownbad> 死机也死的痛快
<xiamx> knownbad, ... 那样我不如去用natty
<Stifler> knownbad: ^_^，对头
<xiamx> 玩LTS就是为了稳定
<Stifler> xiamx: natty是虾米？
<xiamx> Stifler, 11.04
<knownbad> 反正是被自个搞死的比被别人弄死好过
<xiamx> 都不习惯用codeName么？
<Stifler> xiamx: 哦，没敢试，还在10.10
<knownbad> 得陪老妈去。
<knownbad> 用vm试试嘛
<knownbad> adios.
<xiamx> Stifler, Maverick的支持周期短，过不了多久你就得升级的
<Stifler> xiamx: 嗯，我这种普通用户喜欢随大流
<ramazan> Stifler: 你太帅了
<Stifler> ramazan: 同帅同帅
<jingqq5210> ls两位奸情
<Stifler> jingqq5210: ^_^，同一个人
<ramazan> jingqq5210: ^_^
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 一个irssi,一个empathy
<jingqq5210> Stifler, ramazan  汗
<ramazan> jingqq5210: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ramazan> jingqq5210: CLI下上IRC的感觉真好
<jingqq5210> 怎么说？
<jingqq5210> ramazan,
<ramazan> irssi是term下的IRC客户端，试试，挺不错的
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 有GEEK的错觉，^_^
<jingqq5210> ramazan, 浮云
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<ramazan> jingqq5210: ^.^
<jingqq5210> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 你用的啥系统，啥客户端？
<jingqq5210> ramazan, 只有c和java的时候我才会用xterm
<jingqq5210> ubuntu啦
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 哦
<jingqq5210> 聊天就用自带的empathy
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 身为普通用户只好YY下啦，^_^
<ramazan> jingqq5210: Empathy也不错
<jingqq5210> ramazan, 同yy
<ramazan> jingqq5210: - -!
<jingqq5210> ramazan, 嘿嘿
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 你用JAVA开发啥，WEB？
<jingqq5210> 学习中
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 哦
<jingqq5210> 主要是嵌入式控制
<jingqq5210> java写上位机控制程序很方便
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 嵌入式有钱途啊
<jingqq5210> 随大流。。。
<ramazan> 不是用C的么
<ramazan> 我用C写过跑马灯。。
<jingqq5210> 呵呵～～算法，mcu用C
<ramazan> jingqq521哦，我只接触过MCU
<ramazan> jingqq5210: ARM啥的太高深
<jingqq5210> ramazan, arm确实太高深
<ramazan> 上位机指的是什么？
<jingqq5210> 就是pc神马的
<ramazan> jingqq5210: 哦
<chattan> 好多夜猫子
<ramazan> chattan: 尼古丁和咖啡碱摄入过量了- -!
<chattan> 。。。。。。。。。
<ramazan> chattan: ^.^
<metbsd> 哪里有免费的ASP web hosting a
<allen_tsau> 最近买了一个smartq的MID,折腾阿
<ramazan> metbsd: 不知道也，帮顶
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍚ 
<Stifler> yeap
<jingqq5210>  Stifler test passed
<chattan> Empathy 那个泡泡一样的对话的主题是哪里的呢？
<Stifler> chattan: 自带的吧
<Stifler> jingqq5210: ^.^
<allen_tsau> (oo)
<chattan> Stifler: 不带
<jingqq5210> gtk里的吧
<chattan> ubuntu下有
<chattan> Fedora下没有
<Stifler> jingqq5210: 对
<Stifler> chattan: Google之
<jingqq5210> http://ikan.pptv.com/p/10147455#1
<chattan> 要
<chattan> test
<^k^> chattan, ....  ㍛ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 骑了2个小时的自行车
<alvin_rxg> o
<TopWinStudio> 这么晚不知道还有没有人在呢？
<Stifler> gebjgd: 在健身么？
<chattan> 搞定
<chattan> 不过没有找到UBUNTU的那个
<gebjgd> Stifler, 差不多
<chattan> 没有UBUNTU下好看的说
<TopWinStudio> 咨询个问题啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还找到了rewe
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Stifler> gebjgd: 祝你早日成为健美男^.^
<TopWinStudio> 我如果在ubuntu下作QT开发，能否直接在ubuntu下编译出windows下的可执行程序呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, grill才卖10欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超级便宜
<alvin_rxg> 是不是还要买别的么？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个架子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上面的烤盘4欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再买点木炭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有烧烤用的碳
<TopWinStudio> 哦。那还是离不开xp啊
<Stifler> gebjgd: 再来点孜然
<gebjgd> Stifler, 对
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 离的开
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 用win7
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你有源码就行了。给别人源码就行了，让那人自己编译
<TopWinStudio> 我就想只用ubuntu嘛。
<TopWinStudio> wine能不能达到这个效果？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 那你就用被
<TopWinStudio> 但是我偶尔还会搞一些windows下的开发
<Stifler> wine没cywin强大
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不搞win开发的路过
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: 不搞开发的路过
<TopWinStudio> cywin？
<TopWinStudio> 是吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, cgywin
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: 个人觉得
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 那个是linux上的模拟器
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 错了。linux的模拟器
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, ubuntu太难用了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 上arch
<Stifler> gebjgd: 刚从ARCH转到U...
<TopWinStudio> 不容易上手就是
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: Arch挺好用
<gebjgd> Stifler, 为什么？
<Stifler> gebjgd: 换机子了，老婆喜欢肉肉的感觉- -!
<TopWinStudio> ubuntu下用网银 ies4linux稳定吗？
<gebjgd> Stifler, ubuntu肉肉的？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 没用过网银的路过
<jingqq5210> ubuntu 难用？
<Stifler> gebjgd: 是啊，特别是字体和默认的主题
<gebjgd> jingqq5210, 难用。
<jingqq5210> ubuntu最好用阿～～
<gebjgd> Stifler, 我更流氓，我用的opensuse的字体
<TopWinStudio> 呀。。。。那你真舒坦。
<gebjgd> Stifler, 拷贝出来给arch用
<Stifler> jingqq5210: gebjgd 请我觉得差不多
<Stifler> gebjgd: 好主意
<gebjgd> jingqq5210, 滚动发行版更好用
<gebjgd> Stifler, 相当的淫荡啊
<TopWinStudio> 偷偷地问一下，ubuntu下有类似聚生网管的软件吗？
<Stifler> gebjgd: 那是
<gebjgd> Stifler, opensuse的字体很给力，你拷贝出来就是了
<Stifler> gebjgd: 好，有空试试
<Stifler> gebjgd: 用ARCH开机习惯pacman -Syu..
<TopWinStudio> ubuntu下显示桌面的快捷键是啥？
<gebjgd> Stifler, packer -Syu
<gebjgd> Stifler, aur都更行了
<gebjgd> Stifler, aur都更新了
<Stifler> gebjgd: 是啊
<chattan> test it
<^k^> chattan, ....  ㍛ 
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍛ 
<chattan> join #fedora
<Stifler> tq
<Stifler> @tq
<Stifler> @tianqi
<Stifler> tianqi
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lost labyrinth 太难玩了……最高玩到 lvl 4 ..
 * Stifler 打了个长长的哈欠~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么玩意？
<alvin_rxg> 游戏呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么类型的
<alvin_rxg> rouge
<chattan> 呵呵
<Stifler> 有个类似百战天虫的游戏不错，角色都是开源软件的吉祥物
<chattan> 睡觉了
<chattan> 闪人
<Hexboot> swap 交换分区的物理机制如何分析啊～
<Hexboot> 还有人呢？
<Stifler> clear
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-10
<crose> 狗的猫腻
<Stifler> hi
<cfy> hillo
<Stifler> 大家都好早……
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍟ 
<cfy> 没办法被 起早
<Stifler> cfy: ^_^，我也是啊
<cfy> Stifler: 哈哈.
<crose> me2:P
<Stifler> 都是一群悲惨的人
<Stifler> 只好猛喝咖啡
<cfy> 都为啥呢?我是要为了准备考试....
<Stifler> 我是做了噩梦被吓醒了，FT
<cfy> .....
<crose>  被吵醒了，一醒过来就睡不着……
<Stifler> crose: :-)
<Stifler> 睡回笼觉去，哼
<Loongjiang> 看不见你的笑我怎么睡得着
<tommy_> 可有人在／
<tommy_> 出来问点部题
<tommy_> 有谁在用ubuntu11.04的soft center
<tommy_> who help me????
<tommy_> freeflying
<tommy_> who help me
<Loongjiang> tommy_: 直接说什么问题吧
<Loongjiang> tommy_: 不在
<Loongjiang> tommy_: ？？？？？？？？？？？？？／
<tommy_> 呵呵
<tommy_> 你现在用soft center来管理软件呢，还是用apt-get ?
<tommy_> 我的问题是关于soft center 的
<Loongjiang> tommy_: 都没
<kuai410022283> .
<yilian_fgpwd> tommy_:有什么问题直接说问题，别说谁用谁不用，这样谁都懒得回答。你要求高啊，回答问题人还要经过你的筛选。
<lemonhall> 用了2天的GNOME-SHELL了，感觉是。。。。
<lemonhall> 没有KDE4当年的惊艳。。。
<lemonhall> 估计等到明年才能变得成熟可用
<lemonhall> 动画效果好多都没加上，真是可惜。。。
<yilian_fgpwd> Gnome的进程是什么？如果结束了，那原来打开的一些窗口（如firefox窗口）会消失吗？
<soiamso> yilian_fgpwd: 不会，框不见了
 * xiamx 想写个Gwibber-renren插件
 * xiamx 想知道有没有人感兴趣想一起写
<mindcat> 刷BIOS成功啦~~~
<soiamso> xiamx: renren 有开放的 url api ?
<lemonhall> xiamx: 还是你自己写吧。。RENREN有开放接口？
<xiamx> soiamso, lemonhall  有
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你个懒人
<lemonhall> mindcat: 我的主机就是刷成DELL的了，。。于是。。可以用DELL的OEM WIN7
<lemonhall> xiamx: 默默的飘过。。。。我的确很懒。。。。。
<xiamx> 自从买了Wii以后我终于脱离windows实体机了
<soiamso> xiamx: wii 破解了？
<xiamx> soiamso, 还没有
<soiamso> xiamx: 有什么游戏玩？COD 7 ？
<xiamx> soiamso, COD7, NFS carbon （比我想象中的要好）
<xiamx> soiamso, 其他的不准备买了，准备破解
<soiamso> xiamx: 原装的 COD7 要多少一张？
<xiamx> soiamso, 我买的二手的
<xiamx> soiamso, 或许3手也说不定..
<soiamso> xiamx: 有日版 二手的吗？
<xiamx> soiamso, 我玩的NTSC，应该是美版的吧
<soiamso> xiamx: sina的插件早就有了吧？
<xiamx> soiamso, 人人
<soiamso> xiamx: 人人是邪恶组织吗？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 是
<xiamx> soiamso, 绝对是！
<xiamx> soiamso, 腾讯也是
<xiamx> soiamso, 要不是我的朋友都去用人人...我还真没必要写插件
<soiamso> xiamx: 能用什么语言写？
<xiamx> soiamso, python and python only
<soiamso> xiamx: gwibber 是一个python的软件？
<xiamx> Gwibber 3.0有个插件系统的模型，但是我#gwibber问过了，3.2的API要改，但是他们说如果改了会帮我移植
<xiamx> soiamso, 对
<soiamso> xiamx: http://code.google.com/p/gwibber-plugins/wiki/FAQ
<lemonhall> 将有限的生命浪费在TWITTER和IRC上，真是罪过。。。。
<lemonhall> 吃早饭。。去
<oinil> 话说ubuntu11.4啥时候出来阿
<oinil> 打算在虚拟机里面体验一下了
<xiamx> oinil, 18天后
<xiamx> oinil, 你现在就可以试了
<oinil> xiamx: 现在beta阿
<oinil> xiamx: 还是不试啦
<pityonline> xiamx: gwibber 不太好
<xiamx> oinil, 特性都冻结了 beta就被beta反正是虚拟
<xiamx> pityonline, 是唯一好用的 all in one client
<pityonline> xiamx: 相当难用啊
<xiamx> pityonline, 怎么呢..
<oinil> xiamx: 暂时空间也不够。我的虚拟盘是mount的实验室服务器上nfs共享盘，要等别人删数据.....
<pityonline> xiamx: 好像是 ubuntu coachdb 的问题，很存很多东西
<xiamx> pityonline, 好吧..
<pityonline> xiamx: http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/rh8vx/ http://picplz.com/user/pityonline/pic/rh5tf/
 * xiamx 很期待fedora
<pityonline> xiamx: 可能我用的时候比较久吧，gwibber 的数据居然占几个G
<oinil> 这玩意到底是干啥的？
<oinil> gwibber?
<oinil> 为啥google不到阿？
<pityonline> xiamx: 看看 ~/.local/share/desktop-couch 目录下 gwibber_messages_couch 文件和 .gwibber_messages_desigh 文件有多大了？
<xiamx> pityonline, 嗯... 这个问题是Bug么？
<pityonline> oinil: ubuntu 的社交工具
<pityonline> xiamx: 不晓的，ubuntu tweak 的作者说要把下个版本加入清理此项的功能
<pityonline> xiamx: http://twitter.com/#!/pityonline/statuses/46530995729612800
<xiamx> -rw-r--r-- 1 xiamx xiamx 34M 2011-04-08 19:30 gwibber_messages.couch
<xiamx> pityonline, 还可以接受
<pityonline> xiamx: 你用 gwibber 多久了？
<xiamx> pityonline, 6个月
<pityonline> xiamx: 哦，可能是我天天开着的缘故
<xiamx> pityonline, 或许你follow了太多人
<pityonline> xiamx: 当时不到 500 人
<wujie> 现在有点担心ubuntu了
<wujie> 怕ubuntu会走红帽的路
<xiamx> pityonline, couchdb 的缘故么？还是gwibber
<xiamx> wujie, 早晚的事
<pityonline> xiamx: 个人无责任猜测是 couchdb 的问题
<xiamx> wujie, 不出 Ubuntu enterprise linux已经算不错了
<pityonline> xiamx: 也可能是我个人的问题，我 fo 了 500 人左右，然后开机自动启动，所以它一直在收消息
<wujie> 如果linux都商业话，不知道会怎样
<xiamx> pityonline, Couchdb facebook 也在用，估计不太可能是他的bug
<pityonline> xiamx: 哦
<xiamx> wujie, 会加大Linux市场占有率
<wujie> 可我们不一定用的起
<xiamx> wujie, 那可以不用Ubuntu，反正有debian嘛
<hihihi1222> 大家，认为ubuntu 11.4 如何？
<wujie> 怕蝶变带头
<wujie> 11.04不好
<wujie> 我不打算用11.04
<hihihi1222> 我也这么认为
<wujie> 等11.10出来再说
<hihihi1222> 11.4的bug太多
<wujie> 毕竟gnome3才是主流
<hihihi1222> 是啊
<xiamx> wujie, ubuntu说了，不会有gnome_shell
<hihihi1222> 好像fedora以后要放弃gnome
<xiamx> hihihi1222, 不是吧....
<xiamx> hihihi1222, fedora要用KDE？
<soiamso> xiamx: renren 很多人用？
<hihihi1222> 不会吧！
<xiamx> soiamso, 我的朋友们正在疯狂的从facebook 移民到renren
 * xiamx . nono no kde please..
<soiamso> xiamx: 也只是 android 手机上的 人人软件的问题吧？
<hihihi1222> xiamx，新闻说facebook要来中国
<xiamx> hihihi1222, 但是不会叫Facebook
<hihihi1222> 为什么？
<xiamx> hihihi1222, 会是一个来到中国的贝宝
<hihihi1222> 哦！！
<soiamso> xiamx: 跟myspace 一样的倒下
<xiamx> soiamso, 嗯 差不多
<oinil> aur/gwibber 2.32.2-3 (Out of Date) (192) an open source microblogging client for GNOME..... 难道是'g微博'的意思？
<oinil> 囧阿
<wujie> fedora已经用gnome3了
<xiamx> oinil, 是的
<oinil> wujie: 旧闻了吧。
<oinil> wujie: 很多发行版都支持了
<xiamx> oinil, 就是ubuntu不支持
<oinil> xiamx: 难道11.4还不支持？
<xwx> 有人没有？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xwx> 帮我解决下fbterm的问题
<xwx> ？
<soiamso> wujie:  fedora 什么版本上的 gnome 3 ?
<xwx> 我配置framebuffer不成共
<xwx> 不成功
<xwx> 怎么办？
<wujie> ubuntu想要摆脱蝶变的影子
<xiamx> oinil, ubuntu就没准备支持gnome3
<xiamx> oinil, ubuntu有自己的替代品 unity
<xwx> 能帮我解决下fbterm的问题吗？
<xiamx> 这么多人玩fbterm
<wujie> 你到gnome33官网看看
<xwx> 我想在纯控制台下运行fbterm
<xwx> 但是它报错了
<xwx> 说framebuffer有问题
<xiamx> xwx, 你用的什么framebuffer?
<oinil> xiamx: 话说桌面系统不是都随便选择的么？只不过默认的各不相同吧
<wujie> ubuntu的老外很土哦
<xiamx> oinil, 有gnome3就没unity，反之亦然
<Loongjiang> very good,under the console-mode.the lan is faster
<oinil> xiamx: 难道不能共存？我现在fvwm+gnome+kde3.5+kde4.2阿
<soiamso> xiamx: 总有一个胜者的，
<xiamx> oinil, 共存可以，但是不可以同时用阿
<xiamx> soiamso, 没错，显然unity已经败在市场占有率了
<oinil> xiamx: 那是当然....但是起码是支持的阿，用户可以自己选择。
<soiamso> xiamx: 很难说
<wujie> 真鄙视老外，我们懂他们的话，他们却不懂我们的话
<oinil> 话说乃们玩的还真是多阿，怎么gwibber\fbterm这些我都第一次听说阿？
<xiamx> 晕啊，谁给我讲讲thin film吧。。实在看不会
<oinil> wujie: 同意
<xwx> xiamx: 我也不知道啊
<xwx> xiamx: 我想用fbterm
<xwx> xiamx: 但是他报错，说framebuffer配置不成功
<Loongjiang> xmx
<soiamso> xiamx:  unity 就是模仿 mac 的吧
<Loongjiang> xmx that you should join the group "video",so you can use framebuffer
<oinil> xwx: 这玩意有啥优势阿？
<xiamx> soiamso, no，是模仿docky
<Loongjiang> xwx: join the group video
<soiamso> xiamx: 什么是 docky ?
<xiamx> soiamso, 好吧。。就是模仿mac
<wujie> docky就是任务栏
<oinil> 没有任务栏的飘过
<xiamx> oinil, tilt wm党？
<oinil> xiamx: 不算。
<soiamso> xiamx: 也看了一下 gnome 3, gnome 3 必胜。那ubuntu 又怎样生存下去？
<Loongjiang> xwx: wq rhd i nat q rs r pb kcg
<xiamx> soiamso, unity也很不错的
<xiamx> soiamso, ubuntu就是要玩桌面整合
<lemonhall> 开始折腾LFS。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 祝福我吧。。。。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> xiamx: 就像当年 fedora 很不友好人们转向 ubuntu 一样
<lemonhall> 等不及新电脑入手了
<oinil> lemonhall: 恭喜你。
<wujie> My grammar is very poor, and the fault of Google
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我劝你不要玩，我试过，没有包管理，一点都不好玩
<lemonhall> xiamx: 弄起来了么？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 花了3天的LFS被我10分钟格式化了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 反正也不是用来日常的系统。。。
<oinil> lemonhall: 照手册做，配置个基本系统出来是不成问题的。
<oinil> lemonhall: 建议在虚拟机里做
<xiamx> leaveboy, 当然弄起来了，但是没有包管理，以后装那么多软件，那么多./configure参数杂办
<soiamso> xiamx: 用arch  也差不多吧
<oinil> soiamso: arch有pacman
<xiamx> soiamso, 起码有pacman
<lemonhall> 那就只配置一个基本系统。。。
<xiamx> soiamso, 而且都是编译好的
<lemonhall> 一天足够了吧？
<lemonhall> X是不打算装的
<oinil> xiamx: 也可以aur自己编译。
<soiamso> xiamx: 也可以从源码开始，
<oinil> soiamso: 是的。
<xiamx> leaveboy, 差不多了，最费时间的 glibc kernel 都可以在3小时内搞定，C++boost...那个是最长的
<oinil> soiamso: 源码控可以gentoo
<xiamx> oinil, 用过一年的gentoo
<soiamso> xiamx: fedora 发展不起来跟 网速也有关系。fedora 版本更新太快了。
<oinil> xiamx: 我也是。后来转arch了。
<Loongjiang> what a drastic misrepresentation of the #ubuntu-cn demographics
<xiamx> soiamso, 和ubuntu是一个速度的
<oinil> xiamx: 中间还用过一段sabayon
<xiamx> oinil, 我就是把sabayon改成gentoo
<Loongjiang> soiamso: I don't thinks so
<oinil> xiamx: 嘿嘿
<oinil> soiamso: 我就是受不了这些版本的更新速度.....
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你用fedora 的？
<xiamx> Loongjiang, shame on this demography
<Loongjiang> soiamso: yes
<xiamx> oinil, 我希望2年一个版本
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你的桌面日常用吗？
<oinil> xiamx: arch啦，不用考虑版本了
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你的桌面家里人用吗？
<Loongjiang> soiamso: just now
<xiamx> lemonhall, 瞧，又有一个arch传教士
<oinil> 这家伙是外国人？
<oinil> xiamx: 我不是....
<xiamx> oinil, 我喜欢稳定
<wujie> fedora好行吧，不过软件让人难受
<oinil> xiamx: 到现在我没说过arch好话吧
<soiamso> Loongjiang:  你半年升级一个大版本？
<oinil> xiamx: 哪有什么传教阿
<xiamx> oinil, 他不是，他最多是输入法坏了
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 2
<oinil> Loongjiang: ....
<xiamx> oinil, 昨天 teizu 宣传了半天arch，还拿了lemonhall做宣传
<oinil> xiamx: .... 版本的东西都是自己用的习惯就行。
<soiamso> Loongjiang: fedora 现在的 库从什么地方下载的？
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 我很久没有用了，现在想转
<Loongjiang> soiamso: now the library?????????
<oinil> soiamso: 你是问yum的源？
<mindcat> wujie, 谁叫电脑是美国人先发明的呢?
<soiamso> oinil: 是的，当年在学校用fd3 的时候感觉很不好，也没有很多源
<wujie> 呵呵，可恶的美国人
<oinil> soiamso: 教育网有很高速的源的阿。其他的话可以用镜像自动筛选，一般是台湾跟日本的源比较快。
<mindcat> 我想问一下大家,电脑是因为什么而发明出来的?
<oinil> soiamso: 昨天推上有个人说日本的源最近速度比较稳定。
 * lemonhall 为毛拿我做宣传？
<wujie> 因为分享黄片
<xwx> Loongjiang: 刚才出去了下，怎么加载video
 * lemonhall 我在这里不具什么代表性，无非就是话多些
<yuanye> virtualbox
<soiamso> oinil: arch 的话联通用美国国家实验室的不错
<Loongjiang> wujie: I had comeback
<mindcat> wujie, 错!
<xwx> Loongjiang: 我用的ubuntu
<wujie> 那是？
<yuanye>  virtuabox 里面怎么用usb阿
<mindcat> 再问一次,电脑是因为什么而发明出来的?
<soiamso> yuanye: 右下角
<lemonhall> mindcat: 为了解密。。。
<Loongjiang> xwx: join the group "video",group ,not you said
<xiamx> lemonhall, 因为你是出名的懒人
<yuanye> 开机时候就显示错误
<wujie> 因为脑袋被电了
<oinil> soiamso: 我在教育网，现在ipv6用bjtu的源，好的时候速度能到4M/s
<lemonhall> mindcat: 如果我没记错的话，大家公认的计算机是为了计算弹道或者破解密码
<mindcat> lemonhall, 那也是个原因
<soiamso> mindcat: 折腾
<lemonhall> xiamx: .................
<yuanye> 好了  谢谢咯
<mindcat> 我的答案是因为战争
<lemonhall> xiamx: 这个我承认。。。。。我是想当得懒。。。。ARCH也算不错了。。。。
<mindcat> 因为战争,所以会提早出现电脑
<soiamso> lemonhall: arch 有 udev 了吗？
<Loongjiang> xwx 是叫你加入那 个组,不是加载
<xwx> Loongjiang: 命令join the group？
<xwx> Loongjiang: 怎么加入啊？
<xwx> Loongjiang: 给个命令
<oinil> soiamso: core/udev 166-2 (base) [installed]
<Loongjiang> x
<Loongjiang> w
<soiamso> oinil: arch  用gnome3 了？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 算了。。我也没心情搞LFS。。了。。就看看手册就好了。。看起来好麻烦。。。
<wujie__> 刚才怎么了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 有啊。。。在init里看到了。。。有加载udev
<Loongjiang> xwx: 我晕,怎么加入组也要我教你??????
<oinil> soiamso: 支持了。前几天我在reader里面共享了一下，不过没仔细研究。
<xwx> Loongjiang: 我新手呵呵
<soiamso> oinil: testing 的 repo 怎样 安装？
<soiamso> oinil: gnome 3 在 testing repo 里面
<oinil> xwx: gpasswd -a yourname group
<installing> 有个问题怎么安装ubuntu
<oinil> soiamso: 修改/etc/pacman.conf，注释掉testing repo。
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/147359
<soiamso> oinil: 还有 arch桌面的美化也很麻烦 ？
<oinil> soiamso: 不都一样么？
<Loongjiang> xwx: addgroup --help,你看看把 ,我望了
<installing> 有几个连接,第一个连不上. 第二个和第三个 大小不一样. 一个691mb, 一个4G
<oinil> soiamso: gnome的话compiz, kde 的话kwin
<xwx> Loongjiang: 恩，谢谢了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 差不多。。。
<installing> 到底是哪个啊
<installing> 很及
<installing> lemonhall 知道 吗
<installing> lemonhall: 很急
<lemonhall> soiamso: 只要你肯上微软雅黑，然后我刚发现一个配置的不错的字体脚本。。。。
<soiamso> oinil: gtksu 好像不能用
<lemonhall> soiamso: 说实话，就是字体麻烦些
<installing> 有个问题怎么安装ubuntu
<installing> 有几个连接,第一个连不上. 第二个和第三个 大小不一样. 一个691mb, 一个4G
<installing> 到底是哪个啊
<installing> lemonhall: 很急
<lemonhall> installing: 知道的话，自然答你。。。。不理睬你，自然是不知道
<wujie__> 为什么红旗linux这么大，3G多
<soiamso> installing: 你用torrent 下载，不要直接下，国内网速慢
<oinil> soiamso: gtksu?  gksu吧
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 难看啊。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 哪儿找的主题？丑死了
<soiamso> wujie__: 网络支持差，所以大
<lemonhall> tenzu: 。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 。。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> oinil: gksu
<wujie__> 这也是理由？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 只是为了省眼睛啊。。。。。。。
<installing> soiamso 我在外面,妨碍别人呢
<Loongjiang> শি ্মেক্ষিতিক্ব্
 * pocoyo 握握 tenzu 的爪
<wujie__> 3G多啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 难看
<oinil> soiamso: 报什么错阿？
<installing> soiamso: 告诉我地址就好
<soiamso> oinil: 有时候越搞越烦，索性用发行版
 * lemonhall 泪奔~~~~我是实用主义者
<wujie__> 我用MACubuntu
<soiamso> installing: 这个
 * tenzu 握握 pocoyo 的蹄
<installing> soiamso: 怎么有两个 大小差这么多
<wujie__> 我也用XP，WIN7,主题
<soiamso> installing: 你什么网络，还有什么cpu 多少内存？
<installing> soiamso: 哪个, 我在人家那里,不能聊太多
<Loongjiang> cঅও,ক্প্ শি শেম্মে্ইতিঅ
<installing> soiamso: amd64 2G内存,有关系吗
<soiamso> installing: 有关系
<lemonhall> ,ক্প্ শশেম্মে্ইcঅcঅ Loongjiang
<soiamso> installing: 用稳定的版本，还是最新的？
<oinil> 礼拜天有多少人还在工作阿？
<installing> soiamso: 最新的
<soiamso> installing: 11.04 ?
<installing> soiamso: 对啊
<soiamso> installing: 用途主要是什么？
<tenzu> 好多乱码
<installing> soiamso: 痛快点
<soiamso> oinil: 在家里不行吗？
<installing> lemonhall: 告诉我
<wujie__> 我的是P7双核2.8GHZ+8G内存+1TB硬盘+nvidia310M1G独显+4M宽带
<oinil> soiamso: 我就问一下.... 像我这么命苦的还有几个
<installing> soiamso: 我操你奶奶的
<oinil> installing: 不要粗口
<xwx> 问下/dev/fd还是/dev/fb啊
<lemonhall> xwx: .............
<soiamso> installing: 哦，你有不是不会看英文，还在这里狂问怎样安装
<lemonhall> xwx: 你两个都一样啊
<wujie__> 我的是P7双核2.8GHZ+8G内存+1TB硬盘+nvidia310M1G独显+4M宽带
<lemonhall> xwx: 不都是/dev/fb么。。。
<mindcat> wujie, 您好,有钱户
<wujie__> 为什么我要装ubuntu呢？
<xwx> 我的这怎么是fd？
<soiamso> installing: 你选个东西都这么痛苦，就是连选的原则都不知道。
<xwx> 是不是配置错了？
<mindcat> 那你当初为什么要装ubuntu
<soiamso> installing: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<^k^> ⇪ title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu
<xwx> tty下支持中文的最好的软件是哪个？
<lemonhall> xwx: 是FD。。。。是FLOPPY DISK吧。。。
<xwx> 不是吧
<oinil> xwx: fb跟fd都有的
<leaveboy> xiamx: 干什么？
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 我的debian还没有用上ff4.还在3.5 唉。
<xwx> 奥，，
<wujie__> 想不通，还给了128G，
<xwx> 那就是我没有配置fb
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 为毛告诉我。。。。
<oinil> wujie__: 难道不是为了工作起来更顺手？
<leaveboy> pocoyo: 源里面还没有更新
<wujie__> 还装了个mac os 10.7
<xwx> tty下显示中文，你们都用哪个？
<lemonhall> xwx: FB是最好用的。。。负责的告诉你，当然前提是你显卡如果支持KMS最好
 * Loongjiang very sad
<lemonhall> xwx: 效果更好一些。。
<xiamx> leaveboy, 我发错人了
<wujie__> 我这电脑高了6个系统，5个都是linux
<leaveboy> xiamx: o～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<mindcat> ...
<mindcat> 比我还多
<thorne> ..... what for?
<leaveboy> wujie__: 一个就够啦
<mindcat> 我就4个系统
<lemonhall> cঅcঅcঅcঅ Loongjiang
<leaveboy> wujie__: 搞那么多不浪费
<xwx> 我显卡是nvidia geforce G 103M
<mindcat> leaveboy, 你不明白么?
<pocoyo> leaveboy: 实验的里面有。 不打算安装。插件还是很不习惯。
<wujie__> 1TB+8G内存，不用可惜
<soiamso> wujie__: 内存便宜
<mindcat> 我最低也得要2个系统
<mindcat> 一个LInux 一个Windows
<xwx> lemonhall: 第一次运行ftb怎么配置？
<Loongjiang> xwx: 加入video组就可以开起 framebuffer了
<thorne> 5个和一个有区别么?
<soiamso> wujie__:  最近又贵了
<leaveboy> pocoyo: 我自己是不打算安装那个啦
<mindcat> 版本区别
<mindcat> 系统版本区别
<wujie__> 最后悔装了mac os 10.7，连个QQ都难搞
<lemonhall> xwx: 不用配置。。。。你用ROOT用户启动FBTERM，先看装好没。。。
<xwx> Loongjiang: 昨天有个人让我更新了grub，grub里面我添加了vga=792
<Loongjiang> xwx: 系统管理
<mindcat> thorne, 我问你一下啊
<thorne> 说说
<Loongjiang> xwx: sudo也行
<xwx> Loongjiang: 这个是什么意思？
<mindcat> thorne, 你现在运行的系统是LInux是吧?
<wujie__> 对了。你们开机难看不？
<xwx> Loongjiang: 给个命令我试试
<soiamso> wujie__: 那样国内的 mac 用户怎样用 qq的？
<xwx> 我在tty下运行FB提示 can't open frame buffer device
<wujie__> 官网有，
<mindcat> thorne, 你不说我当你默认, 那么linux 能运行 WIndows的软件吗, windows能运行 linux的软件吗?
<xiamx> soiamso, 用那个 pidgin fork
<thorne> 不能
<mindcat> 这就是区别 thorne
<wujie__> 可以运行压缩文件
<xwx> 我开机的时候显示vga=792那个东西
<Pwnna> 有没有国产的物理引擎？
<soiamso> mindcat: 能，你要看是什么软件
<wujie__> 什么？
<xwx> 大家能不能先帮我解决下？
<mindcat> soiamso, 哦?
<pocoyo> leaveboy: 你用的哪个版本的？
<wujie__> 我有3D引擎驱动
<mindcat> soiamso, windows能运行 linux的软件吗
<wujie__> 可以
<soiamso> mindcat: 可以，绝对可以
<thorne> wine也可以呀 实在不行虚拟机
<wujie__> 装虚拟机
<mindcat> 虚拟机去死
<Loongjiang> xwx: 多简单的 事阿 ,sudo fbterm就行了
<mindcat> 这答案不算
<soiamso> mindcat: 我说的不是虚拟机
<wujie__> 我wineQQ2009TM3.2
<wujie__> 可以运行压缩文档
<xwx> Loongjiang: 我在tty下运行FB提示 can't open frame buffer device
<mindcat> 只要是关于\需要虚拟机方面的,那种东西就不算
<Loongjiang> xwx: sudo fbterm
<xwx> Loongjiang: 不行，同样的提示
<mindcat> 请问,linux 能像Windows挂外挂么?
<Loongjiang> xwx: 您内 核没开 framebuffer
<wujie__> 自己写
<xwx> Loongjiang: 怎么开？
<mindcat> 哦?自己写?
<wujie__> 外挂是自己写出来的
<Pwnna> 没人知道有没有国产的物理引擎吗？。。
<mindcat> 可是我有现成的外挂
<xwx> Loongjiang: 教我下吧，我想在tty下运行finch
<wujie__> 没听说过AMD？
<mindcat> 我是问怎样开外挂
<thorne> 什么是外挂? 不懂
<xiamx> wujie__, 怎么设置的？我一直都没wine成
<mindcat> thorne, 您玩过游戏没?
<wujie__> wine是什么版本的
<thorne> SC CS
<leaveboy> pocoyo: Vimperator 2.3.1 (created: 2010/04/07 18:56:53) running on:
<leaveboy> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.16) Gecko/20110323 Ubuntu/10.10 (maverick) Firefox/3.6.16
<wujie__> CS就别wine了
<mindcat> thorne, 那么你应该知道外挂是什么意思
<Loongjiang> xwx: 你什么都不会 ,
<thorne> 都用linux了我还折腾那玩意儿干嘛
<mindcat> wujie__, 如果我wine HL,你有意见?
<xwx> Loongjiang: 新手呵呵
<xwx> 刚玩ubuntu一个月啊
<mindcat> HL,Half-Life
<wujie__> http://dl.dbank.com/c04iuiqplq
<^k^> ⇪ title: deepin-wine-lib-1.0.0.deb–数据银行网盘|资源共享-文件备份-免费网络硬盘
<pocoyo> leaveboy: 我还是用firemacs吧。这个跟得上ff4了者了。
<wujie__> wineqq网址http://dl.dbank.com/c04iuiqplq
<mindcat> 小K会不会中毒啊?
<Loongjiang> xwx: google吧
<leaveboy> pocoyo: 自己装一个就是啦
<xwx> Loongjiang: google不好使，，
<xwx> 呵呵
<Loongjiang> xwx: 跳搂去吧
<flay> google还不好使阿
<mindcat> Linux怎么玩魔兽争霸3?
<xwx> Loongjiang: 别逗了，
<xwx> Loongjiang: 告诉我怎么弄
<thorne> mindcat要玩这些东西 还用linux干什么呢?
<Loongjiang> xwx: 我忘了 ,核况 我 现在用的fedora,我用setup你不以样的
<wujie__> wine，下载后双击EXE
<mindcat> Linux怎么玩魔兽争霸3?
<xwx> Loongjiang: 好吧，，我自己查查吧，谢谢了啊
<install> ubuntu 11.04 下载哪个 啊, 有两个 大小相差  太员的, 一个6百多mb  一个4G
<install> 应该是哪个
<wujie__> 我就是用EXE双击就能玩了
<mindcat> Linux 能注入DLL么?
<install> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 Beta | Ubuntu
<wujie__> wine内建
<Loongjiang> xwx: 不过我可以高苏你 ,不加载framebuffer,问谁都没用
<thorne> mindcat都是些什么需求?
<leaveboy> flay: google 打不开
<install> 这里的地址 第一个我上不了,第二第三个 相差很远
<mindcat> linux不能像Windows那样操作,我很头疼啊~~~
<thorne> 要还要用?
<wujie__> 可以
<install> 我很急. 我不是 新手, 告诉我是哪个
<wujie__> DEB OR RPM
<flay> leaveboy: 我这里还好阿
<tenzu> 我想知道gnome3里面弹出来的notification能不能设置自动消失。。。
<leaveboy> flay: 好像又好啦
<mindcat> 我X!
<tommy_> ubuntu 和dedora哪个好些？
<mindcat> 我的星际不见了
<wujie__> XXXXXXXXXXX
<thorne> exit
<mindcat> 里面可是有好多的精品地图啊~~~
<soiamso> install: 随便一个
<wujie__> wine1.3.17玩星际2不错阿
<tommy_> ubuntu 和fedora哪个好？
<tommy_> ubuntu 和fedora哪个好？
<wujie__> fedora是红帽的测试版
<lemonhall> tenzu: 什么情况下谈NOTIFAICATION?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 聊天软件？
<tommy_> 那是哪个好点？
<tommy_> 哪个强大点。
<soiamso> tommy_: 如果长期自用，还是ubuntu好点。如果是开发的话 arch
<wujie__> 各有好处，fedora可能要成熟许多
<tommy_> soiamso
<wujie__> 但ubuntu主题要美的多
<soiamso> tommy_: fedora 不适合新手用，太多信息了
<tommy_> ubuntu11.04咋没3D了。
<wujie__> 因为不是gnome
<leaveboy> 没什么适合不适合的
<leaveboy> 用用就知道啦
<tommy_> 装DOCK面板下方有条纹
<wujie__> ubuntu想独立了
<wujie__> 什么样子？
<install> soiamso: 不好意思, 我很急, 对不起.
<wujie__> 痛不？
<soiamso> 10.04.2 x86_64
<install> soiamso: 我奇怪的事为什么相差那么大. 哪个都行是吗, 谢谢了
<Loongjiang> 中文真麻烦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soiamso> install: 10.04.2 x86_64
<soiamso> install: 打的那个是给网络不好的人用的
<myke2> Linux下如何规定扩展名对应应用程序类型的?
<wujie__> 尝鲜Gnome 3.0
<wujie__> 添加PPA来安装：
<wujie__> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugnometeam/gnome3/ubuntu natty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugnometeam/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<wujie__> 安装这个 PPA 有可能会破坏原有 Unity 环境，所以请谨慎安装！
<tommy_> 我的输入法咋按CTRL＋SHIFT无法切找了
<pityonline> install: 有的是CD版本的700M左右，DVD版本的4G左右
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wujie__> ctrl+空格
<soiamso> install: 大饿那个打进去很多语言包，文字包
<tommy_> 我在输入法中设置了／
<tommy_> wujie
<myke2> 请问?
<tommy_> 那是开关
<kuai410022283> .
<tommy_> 我意思从一个输入法切到下一个输入法
<install> soiamso: 我下了。 别人要工作 了
<install> soiamso: 谢了
<myke2> Linux下如何规定扩展名对应打开的应用程序的?
<BaByChU_> gdm3每天升级一次 我受不了
<soiamso> myke2: 识别 文件里面最开始的几个特征字节
<lemonhall> myke2: GNOME有默认打开程序。。。
<kuai410022283>  gma x3100集成显卡  ubuntu需要驱动吗？
<lemonhall> myke2: 如果你是指这个的话。。。。
<kuai410022283> :-S
<kuai410022283> 没人啦呢！
<tommy_> what?
<leaveboy> 起床了
<kuai410022283> |-)
<pityonline> 为什么某个脚本在家目录下就可以执行，而在 /home/pity/data/音乐 这样的目录下就不可以执行呢？ /data 是一个单独分区，挂在家目录中
<leaveboy> 权限问题
<leaveboy> 更改之
<pityonline> leaveboy: 脚本已加可执行权限，用 sudo 也不能运行
<pityonline> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84058 就是这个脚本
<leaveboy> 脚本没有问题
<pityonline> leaveboy: 难道因为 data 是个单独分区的缘故？
<pityonline> leaveboy: 我试过在家目录中其它目录里是可以运行的
<void1> pityonline: fat, ntfs等默认的挂载选项是不支持执行的
<pityonline> void1: 是 ext4 的分区
<void1> 不能运行的错误消息是什么
<pityonline>  ./dddd
<pityonline> bash: ./dddd: 权限不够
<pityonline> sudo ./dddd
<pityonline> sudo: unable to execute ./dddd: 权限不够
<flay> ls -l dddd
<pityonline> ls -Rlp -o --full-time > /tmp/filelist_001.tmp 单独执行这句倒是没有问题
<void1> pityonline: 用mount命令看看这个盘的挂载选项
<pityonline> void1: 这个分区绝对是可写的，因为天天在里面写东西
<tenzu> 会不会是因为要操作/tmp？
<void1> 不是可写的问题
<void1> 贴出来吧，挂载选项
<pityonline> tenzu: 不是 /tmp 的问题
<myke2> soiamso: 你说的是file指令吧
<pityonline> void1: /dev/sda6 on /home/pity/data type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<void1> pityonline: 所以说问题就一目了然了呀
<myke2> soiamso: 我不知道wine里面的程序怎么让Firefox指定自己是默认应用程序的
<void1> pityonline: noexec
<soiamso> myke2: 一样吧
<pityonline> void1: 唉，怎么会这样呢
<myke2> soiamso: 那他怎么让wine的程序去执行他呢?
<myke2> soiamso: 有一个地方存储这个信息吧
<pityonline> void1: 我把挂载选项直接写成 rw 就可以了吧？
<void1> pityonline: 如果是mount命令手工挂载的，一般什么选项都不需要，也不会noexec的
<void1> pityonline: 除非fstab里有这个盘
<void1> 里面指定了noexec
<pityonline> void1: 不是手工挂载的
<pityonline> # /home/media was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<pityonline> UUID=cbd1041c-55e3-4af5-9f17-84d99119255c /home/pity/data     ext4    auto,rw,user        0       0
<pityonline> void1: 我是先手动 unmount 掉再重新 mount？还是直接去改 /etc/fstab？
<void1> 去掉user选项把，大概就好了，不确定
<void1> 改fstab咯，不然难道每次都还要重新mount啊...
<soiamso> pityonline:  改玩后 remount ?
<pityonline> soiamso: 没怎么手动 mount 过
<void1> pityonline: 查了一下文档，没错，你去掉user就可以了
<pityonline> void1: 改 fstab 后自动生效还是 source /etc/fstab?
<myke2> soiamso: 是.mozilla/firefox?
<myke2> pityonline: 改好之后重启就对了
<void1> pityonline: umount /home/media，再mount -a
<pityonline> myke2: thx
<pityonline> void1: thx
<void1> pityonline: 没事的话，重启一下也好
<pityonline> void1: ok
<chattan> Please use utf-8 charset
<void1> pityonline: :)
<pityonline> void1: remount 后果然好了，感谢 cc myke2
<myke2> soiamso: 他是如何通知firefox的.
<soiamso> pityonline: umoutn /home/pity/data
<pityonline> soiamso: 已搞定
<soiamso> myke2: firefox 自己判断的。
<mindcat> 怎么样才能改挂载权限,FAT32文件系统
<myke2> soiamso: 不会
<mindcat> 挂载点权限
<void1> mindcat: 设置umask选项
<myke2> soiamso: 自己判断应该不会定位到wine的, 肯定有什么通信
<mindcat> UUID=44F2-D9C9 /media/SATA80GB vfat iocharset=utf8 0 0 umask=0000
<mindcat> 什么选项啊~~~
<myke2> mindcat: umask
<myke2> mindcat: 还有users
<myke2> mindcat: man mount
<mindcat> uamsk是什么啊~~~
<myke2> soiamso: 知道了, 是mozplugger的作用
<xwx> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> xwx: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xwx> 我开机的时候说vga=792 is deprecated
<xwx> 怎么弄？
<myke2> xwx: 把/etc/default/grub里面的vga=792删除, 然后update-grub
<xwx> 我想激活framebuffer
<xwx> 如果删除了是不是就不行了？
<xwx> 我把vga改成788行不行？
<mindcat> 我对一篇英文帮助文章感到头痛
<myke2> mindcat: 翻倒Mount options for vfat
<xwx> myke2: ？
<myke2> xwx: 不需要
<myke2> xwx: 什么掀开
<myke2> xwx: 显卡
<myke2> xwx: 激活KMS就可以了, 显示效果和X下一致, 并且支援FrameBuffer
<xwx> 我把VGA792删了，然后激活KMS？
<myke2> xwx: 你什么显卡的
<xwx> geforce G 103M
<xwx> nvidia的
<myke2> xwx: 开源驱动?
<pityonline> 网上找了个查找重复文件的脚本，还不错，只是输出差点儿劲
<xwx> NVIDIA的
<xwx> 我想在tty下运行finch
<xwx> 想用FBterm显示中文
<xwx> 然后需要激活framebuffer
<pityonline> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84059 这个脚本可以查找目录中重复的文件
<mindcat> 终于搞定了
<mindcat> UUID=44F2-D9C9 /media/SATA80GB vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=0000,uid=500,gid=500,check=r 0 0
<tenzu> pityonline: 你不如让神给你定制一个脚本
<wujie__> 如何制作自己的系统
<pityonline> tenzu: 这个改改也能用
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/F9d2N.jpg   reddit现在的数据中心...
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么看都像车库
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/dGxjx.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: 不可能吧。。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 仓库吧
<lemonhall> roylez_: 都1亿的访问量而来
<lemonhall> roylez: 原文在哪里？
<roylez_> lemonhall: javaeye，访问量也很大，但是现在还是单主机
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/gmcc3/reddits_new_datacenter/
<lemonhall> roylez: 那个确实是优化做得不错。。。RAILS说实话我觉得本身来说效率不高，架构上他花了很大心思。。。。
<sheshark> 我的fstab文件怎麽开机加载不了
<sheshark> http://code.bulix.org/sknans-79670
<sheshark> 不知道哪里有问题
<roylez_> lemonhall: 关键不在于语言，而是架构和算法。c也可以写出屎的
<ofan> reddit不是用的云计算么
<jyf1987> hehe
<tenzu> jyf1987: 傻笑什么？
<jyf1987> tenzu: lerosua装gnome3把系统搞怀了
<sheshark> fvwm下怎麽开nautilus啊
<ofan> gnome3有啥好的
<sheshark> 看不了windows下分区了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 这个杯具的孩子，还能进别的DE么？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 装比倍
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我这儿就没问题，早上刚装好。虽然前几天失败了
<flay> 我也准备装的 想想算了 不折腾那些没用的
<tenzu> gnome3有些新奇，虽然还有些小毛病
<ofan> 求截图
<yinyin_> 11.04几号出啊
<freeflying> yinyin_: 28号
<yinyin_> 那需要29才可以看见了
<crose> kde-look和gnome-look上不去了= =！
<flay> 我只是关心到时候可不可以从10.10升到11.04
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你也是arch党吧
<tenzu> jyf1987: 对啊
<myke2> 现在btrfs稳定么
<myke2> 谁用btrfs的?
<myke2> hap
<ofan> myke2: 貌似happy用
<myke2> happyaron: 我要分配虚拟机区域, 用ext4还是xfs还是btrfs?
<myke2> ofan: 我也在用, 不过只有/home
<happyaron> host不要用btrfs
<ofan> myke2: 用xfs
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<myke2> happyaron: 就是有个地方要qemu-img的
<happyaron> myke2: 宿主机不要用btrfs
<happyaron> 否则不加调整的话性能很糟糕
<myke2> happyaron: 用xfs? 还是ext4?
<happyaron> 没测试过xfs
<happyaron> 不知道用虚拟机会咋样
<myke2> happyaron: 那么ext3呢
<happyaron> 可以
<myke2> happyaron: 听说3比4有某些优势, 不知虚拟机如何
<happyaron> 差不多吧，虚拟机可能3会好点。
<myke2> happyaron: 好吧, 我就3
<myke2> ofan: 话说xfs是用来放大文件的
<wars> 11.04 几号出来啊
<ofan> myke2: 你的磁盘镜像不就是大文件
<myke2> ofan: 是否实测过xfs和ext3
<ofan> myke2: 没
<myke2> ofan: 那我还是ext3, 那是Linux自己的
<ofan> myke2: 为啥不用ext4
<myke2> ofan: happy说ext3在这方面优于4
<lemonhall> myke2: ext3+1
<myke2> ofan: qemu-system-x86_64是什么? 和kvm什么区别
<myke2> ofan: 看上去是64-bit, 但是我宿主系统是32
<ofan> myke2: 64位的吧
<ofan> myke2: 那就用32位的
<myke2> ofan: 但是这个程序竟然也能运行
<myke2> ofan: 我用的是默认内核
<myke2> happyaron: kvm里面-localtime是否必须?
<myke2> MaskRay: 用过kvm么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 用过
<myke2> MaskRay: -localtime是否必须?
<MaskRay> myke2: 只玩过最简单的，不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 你的启动参数
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是说最简单的, 刚刚qemu-img创建好一个qcow2的磁盘
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你bash/zsh记录有么?
<ofan> http://www.cattail.nu/school_web/math107/math_artists.html
<MaskRay> myke2: 我 zsh 不留历史的
<myke2> MaskRay: 和我一样......
<flay> df
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在我启动不了
<MaskRay> myke2: 就一个 -hda ... 吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是-drive file?
<myke2> MaskRay: 阿, 你不构建系统的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是说早忘了嘛
<myke2> ofan: pacman -Ss virtualbox
<myke2> ofan: 我怎么没了
<myke2> kvm太折腾
<ofan> myke2: 有啊
<myke2> ofan: 先pacman -Syy下
<myke2> ofan: 你用哪个源
<myke2> Kandu: 你看下virtualbox这个在源里面还有么? archlinux
<ofan> myke2: 用的163的
<ofan> myke2: 能搜到
<myke2> ofan: 我也是, 为什么没了
<ofan> -Syu一下
<lemonhall> ofan: ..............
<myke2> ofan: 已经-Syy了
<lemonhall> ofan: 你也是ARCH？
<ofan> lemonhall: 早就用arch了
<myke2> ofan: 你pacman的版本? pacman -V
<ofan> myke2: 最新的
<myke2> ofan: 我3.5.1
<ofan> myke2: 一样
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> ofan: 你什么community-testing开了?
<crose> 这里快成archer的聊天室了:P
<ofan> myke2: 没有
<crose> myke2: 不用testing也是3.5.1，早就这样了
<flay> 额 都在用arch 我刚换ub呢
<chattan> ;-)
<chattan> bones7456: 骨头
<ofan> 刚-Syu了一下,又是一海的更新啊...
<myke2> crose: 我不知
<myke2> crose: 我知道
<myke2> crose: 我说我这里没virtualbox了
<myke2> crose: pacman -Ss virtualbox
<chattan> tenzu:
<myke2> crose: 空的
 * NoIE 不知道这两款显卡怎么样？ http://tech.sina.com.cn/h/2011-04-07/05091708132.shtml http://vga.itsogo.net/12/127965.html
<chattan> copyleft:
<tenzu> chattan: ？
<chattan> freeflying:
<chattan> tenzu: 蛋疼
<crose> myke2: 有啊
<tenzu> chattan: 因为装了gnome3？
<oneIeaf> 没有啦
<myke2> crose: 今天rp部队
<myke2> crose: rp不对
 * NoIE 我试着加入了网易的交友网站，我的空间已被3个人访问过，年龄分别是37岁、46岁、36岁。。。
<crose>  myke2: 用aur的好了，源里的有什么花头
<tenzu> NoIE: 你是大妈杀手
<myke2> crose: aur有
<myke2> crose: 总觉得源里面的正宗, 已经经过审核
<crose> myke2: = =！
<myke2> crose: aur里面很多, 不知道装哪个
<pocoyo> tenzu: 装gnome3了？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 装好了
<crose> myke2: 一直找vote多的装……
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好用不
<myke2> crose: 怎么看的? packer我现在是
<crose> myke2: packer？
<myke2> crose: 不是yaourt
<tenzu> pocoyo: 挺好，有点小毛病而已，也许是我还不会用
<crose> myke2: 不清楚额，aur网站上也有……
<pocoyo> tenzu: 比较激进。我还是老实点源里让用啥 俺就用啥。
<myke2> crose: 还有aur里面都是闭源的?
<tenzu> pocoyo: testing也算源
<crose> myke2: 有没有开源的不清楚……
<ofan> nnnd pacman不能自动删除db.lck了
<myke2> crose: 源换了, ok了
<crose> myke2: 哦哦
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这里testing跟sid是一个鸟样。
<myke2> crose: 原来是163
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我觉得testing还好，别装太奇怪的软件就行
<crose> myke2: 呵呵，163最近有时候会抽风
<myke2> crose: 不过bjtu慢
<crose> myke2: 我用kernel.org的，也不快……
<myke2> crose: ipv6的是否快点?
<myke2> MaskRay: 用Ipv6否?
<flay> 讨论一下ub下安装texlive吧 是不是直接装texlive-xetex就可以了
<crose> myke2: V6还没用上:'(
<lemonhall> myke2: 很多。。。。
<flay> bjtu慢吗？我不是教育网都可以1M/s 163的不行
<lemonhall> myke2: 都是community-testing库的
<myke2> lemonhall: 追新狂啊, 都开testing
<lemonhall> myke2: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。我昨天编译的好多东西都是GIT结尾的
<oneIeaf> :-O
<oneIeaf> 我是一叶
<oneIeaf> 都没有人理我吗
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 你是掐蛋
<oneIeaf> oneIeaf: 你是假的
<oneIeaf> 我是真的
<tenzu> 你是掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋掐蛋
<ofan> lemonhall: 开testing 你会挂掉的
<oneIeaf> tenzu: ........
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 有人在坛子里发有关键字的东西
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 我去看看
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 你去搞定一下
<oneIeaf> tenzu:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=324828
<oneIeaf> 这里的
<lemonhall> ofan: 问题GNOME3就在testing里，我用ARCH就是为了快速搞定GNOME3。。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<oneIeaf> ^k^: 你是Bot
<^k^> oneIeaf, 你介意我告诉其他人：不明身份的人说我的机器人。  ㍥ 
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 好吧，你赢了
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 我怎么赢了？
<oneIeaf> ^k^: 你蛋疼
<^k^> oneIeaf, 够了我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍥ 
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 你蛋疼
<oneIeaf> ^k^: 你没有穿衣服
<NoIE> oneIeaf: 你是谁？
<oneIeaf> NoIE: 一叶
<NoIE> oneIeaf: 我不信。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你都开了什么仓库？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不开testing
<Loongjiang> xwx: test
<Loongjiang> test
<ofan> lemonhall: gnome3什么样
<lemonhall> ofan: 社区和社区testing呢？
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍥ 
 * NoIE 我想五一买一块显卡，请帮我推荐一款 gts450 显卡，谢谢。
<OT_iux> @@
<ofan> lemonhall: 不开,默认的
<ofan> lemonhall: 我的pacman 又出问题了  不敢整testing
<lemonhall> ofan: 默认的是？CORE/EXTRA？？
<ofan> lemonhall: core community extra
<OT_iux> NoIE: 我刚买了一个 影驰GTS 440 D3虎将版 1G显存 64bit
<ofan> 64bit..
<myke2> ofan: 他胆子大啊, 出了问题了肯定过来嚷嚷了
<ofan> myke2: ...
<oneIeaf> NoIE: 你可以不相信
<ofan> 我的pacman 不能自动删除锁文件了...
<myke2> ofan: 本来就不能
<lemonhall> myke2: 系统到我手里一个星期必定会重新装。。
 * OT_iux 蠕动……
<edison0354> OT_iux: 64bit……1G……坑爹货……
 * lemonhall 挪动
 * NoIE OT_iux：GTS440 和 GTS250，哪个性能好？
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 被坑了……
<ofan> myke2: ...能的,正常退出就会删除
<edison0354> lemonhall: 飘过
<OT_iux> 额，不知道诶= =
<myke2> ofan: 哦, 你说正常退出啊
<ofan> myke2: 是
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我去睡一会儿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我刚爬起来
<ofan> OT_iux: 64bit显存?
<OT_iux> 观团提示: irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#荒野残阳 正在跑团。观团请勿插嘴说话
<myke2> ofan: 其实arch这点我觉得设计的不好, 为什么db.lck扔到/tmp
<ofan> OT_iux: 什么东西
<OT_iux> 1G显存…… 64bit带宽
<OT_iux> 观团提示: irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#荒野残阳 正在跑团。观团请勿插嘴说话
<ofan> myke2: 在/var/lib/pacman
<ofan> OT_iux: 我的笔记本显卡也是64bit的
<myke2> ofan: 我知道, 为什么不能扔到/tmp? 这样如果意外重启的话
<myke2> ofan: 或者扔到/dev/shm
<ofan> OT_iux: 这还3年前的机器...
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 迷惑了……
<ofan> myke2: /tmp权限比较大
<OT_iux> Guest88484: 布鲁苟斯特下午早
<ofan> OT_iux: 记得GTS类的都是缩水版的
<myke2> ofan: 可以在/tmp下建立一个只能root的文件的吧
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 酱紫阿
<ofan> myke2: 可以..
<OT_iux> ……………………不要我一买你们就让我后悔吧……
 * OT_iux 哭着跑了
<Guest88484> 怎么我装了 11.04桌面还是原来 的，不是 unity 了吗
<Guest88484> 我是升级 的
<ofan> OT_iux: ...
<OT_iux> Guest88484: 登录时候选 unity桌面了么
<myke2> ofan: 或者在启动脚本里面Delete LeftOver Files的时候把他删除了
<OT_iux> Guest88484: 不选的话默认望你原来的桌面环境进吧
<ofan> myke2: 这不是啥大问题,主要现在我pacman不能自己删除
<Guest88484> OT_iux: 没有的选， 但是有 ubuntu， ubuntu classic
<OT_iux> @@阿咧？酱紫么……？
 * OT_iux 迷惑……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ............
<Guest88484> OT_iux: 我想 ubuntu 应该就是 unity 吧
<OT_iux> 也许……吧？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你是来卖萌的
<Guest88484> OT_iux: 不过 我没装 驱动 呢
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 你猜 我 是谁
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 露点的癞萌猴早
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 这个是 不卤狗死特
<lemonhall> Guest88484: blueghost
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴最萌
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ..........
 * OT_iux 卖萌不如癞萌猴
<Guest88484> soiamso: 早上 对不起啦， 因为 我太急了， 可能 你以为我是新手， 问太多没用的了。 而且 当时 我在人家 的店里 刻碟， 说太多 妨碍别人 做生意。 所以 说了 些不好听 的。
<Guest88484> soiamso: 对不起 了
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 昨晚 我拼死吃河豚， 死了
<OT_iux> Guest88484: 名字改回来再道歉诶
<lemonhall> Guest88484: ...........
<OT_iux> Guest88484: 不然谁知道你是哪位嘛。
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<installing> 当时我用的是这个
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我无语了
<OT_iux> 英屎兜铃？
<OT_iux> 好名字
<itrufeng> 爽呀 irssi 登录irc太棒了。命令行的。
<OT_iux> itrufeng: 同意~
<OT_iux> itrufeng: 看起来很Geek
<itrufeng> OT_iux: 我喜欢 哈哈
<install> lemonhall: 除了  gnome 上不了，以及 freedesktop.org 的 dbus daemon 死了以外，一切还正常。
<lemonhall> install: mser ...............
<itrufeng> OT_iux: 爽死
<lemonhall> standby: ......
<install> lemonhall: 但是 因为 dbus死了， 却上不了网了。 貌似 nmcli 要通过 dbus， gedit 也是
<OT_iux> itrufeng: 唯一的问题似乎是，同时多个频道聊的时候比较麻烦
<OT_iux> itrufeng: alt 切来切去的
<install> lemonfox: 柠檬 狐狸?
<install> soiamso: 看到了吗， 对不起了
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 赖萌狐
<install> lemonhall: 可能 他还在气
<itrufeng> OT_iux: 不知道又消息提示没。我用苹果的时候 fink 又提示
<standby> install: 为什么
<install> standby: 说错话了
<lemonhall> ..........
<bubble_up> install: 不是, 我说你刚才dbus死了就不能上网
<install> lemonhall: 驱动 还在装
<lemonhall> bubble_up: 我昨晚其实已经死了一次了。。。
<lemonhall> bubble_up: gnome-common包
<lemonhall> heapify: gnome-common.........
<ofan> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/09/0511208&amp;from=rss
<install> bubble_up: 具体我也不知道， 可能 他通过不了 dbus 访问 网络图标。 就死了。 但这也太不公平了吧
<lemonhall> install: 我是笔电用ARCH，驱动内核都有。。。挺方便
<iSplay> install: 直接ifconfig不行?
<install> bubble_up gedit 是因为判断不了 是否 已存在 实例， 所以也推出了
<install> iSplay: 我不动 太高深 的
<install> iSplay: 我只懂 用 nmcli
<ofan> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2OAOnW3Ad2E/TZ2AAKiuoBI/AAAAAAAAAPg/cC3PP09wPjg/s1600/00f63d6s.jpg
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。
<install> iSplay: 基本 所有 系统图标都没有了
<lemonhall> ofan: 墙外啊
<install> iSplay: 另一层， 我是想说 dbus 真是无所不在 啊
<ofan> lemonhall: http://i.imgur.com/UgCWI.jpg
<ofan> lemonhall: 中国人造的移动硬盘...
<install> lemonhall: 默认 的 聊天软件 不知到怎么 验证密码
<lemonhall> ofan: 昨天看过，那个笑话。。太有才了
<ofan> lemonhall: 很无语...
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥笑话
<install> lemonhall: 我要将 你 加入 洗发水。
<install> lemonhall: 我要将你加入 洗洁精
<Gun^Rose> 硬盘很强悍的说。。。
<install> lemonhall: 柠檬 香味 的
<lemonhall> install: ..........
<iSplay> install: dbus的目的是进程通信, 让你不是root也能玩网络连接
<soiamso> install: 系统装好了？
<install> iSplay: 不单 网络连接， 几乎什么都有 他 的影子
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是SOLIDOT上的啊，老毛子一见到这种硬盘就大笑
<ofan> lemonhall: 额...
<install> soiamso: 装完了， 但是是英文 的。 在装 显卡驱动
<install> soiamso: 谢了
<lemonhall> install: dbus啊，很强大的 Arch下我才知道，已经是基础件了。。。。
<soiamso> install: 你家里有网络，为什么要刻盘？
<Gun^Rose> 这个硬盘要是真能存储数据就大牛了
<lemonhall> install: 开始我以为就是GNOME用用。。。
<install> lemonhall: 但是依赖又太大了
<install> soiamso: 因为我的网络上不了。 昨天 我 拼死吃河豚， 拼死了
<lemonhall> install: 正常。。。udev难道你不依赖。。。。
<install> lemonhall: :-)
<lemonhall> install: ............
<install> happyaron: 昨天 我壮烈 牺牲了
<shalee> 各位额,有人给kernel打上鸡血补丁了吗,能说说效果吗?
<soiamso> lemonhall: 以前是没有这两个东西的
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<install> :)
<lemonhall> install: 你真悲剧。。。年纪一大巴了。。拼死吃河豚之前也不多刻录几个U盘。。
<soiamso> shalee: 什么啊.....
<install> 怎么我装 显卡驱动， 进度不走了
<Gun^Rose> 正式版不是马上就要出来了吗？干吗那么着急呢
<iSplay> install: 是不仅仅网络连接, 基本上你想提权的地方(除了sudo)都有dbus
<lemonhall> soiamso:是没有。。。
<test31>  shalee:直接上2.6.38就有了
<install> Gun^Rose: 我是 拼死 吃 gnome3
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<lemonhall> soiamso: 以前还没有initramfs。。。。。
<install> Gun^Rose: 傻傻的用了大便 的 源。 结果 造成 dbus 用不了了。 openbox 能进， 单几乎 什么也用不了
<Gun^Rose> install: 新的东西，各个发行版都要消化一段时间的，
<shalee> test31: 这只是问问而已,听听效果,
<Gun^Rose> install: 恩
<happyaron> 有什么好的下载管理器吗？
<happyaron> 能自己指定backend的那种
<soiamso> happyaron: flashgot ?
<install> Gun^Rose: 关键 我是拼死 的。 预到有这种 下场
<soiamso> happyaron: downthemall
<happyaron> soiamso: 独立的程序有吗？
<soiamso> happyaron: firefox addon
<install> happyaron: 哦， 要怎么 的 backend 啊
<happyaron> soiamso: 那不都是fx的插件么，我想要个独立的flashgot
<test31> shalee:我自己编译38后发觉cpu占用有所改善，特别是flash播放占用的问题，不过我是x86_64
<lemonhall> happyaron: 有。。但是我忘了什么名字
<happyaron> install: flashgot的大部分功能，但是要native application
<install> happyaron: backend 是 独立 的程序， 还是 以库的形式
<happyaron> lemonhall: 帮忙想想。。。
<happyaron> install: 程序
<install> native?????
<lemonhall> happyaron: WOWUBUNTU上有介绍。。。支持ARIXX2，BT，AXEL
<install> happyaron: 有空 我自己弄个
<soiamso> test31: 38里面有个 tty base的调度器，吧
<install> happyaron: 不过 我不知道有什么程序可以做后台
<lemonhall> happyaron: 几乎全部你能想到的下载方式的一个东西。。应该就是你要的
<happyaron> install: wget aria2c axel
<shalee> test31: 看来没必要弄了.
<install> happyaron: 本身没 任何 下载功能，全靠 后台。
<happyaron> lemonhall: mldonkey?
<test31> soiamso:e~
<install> happyaron: 因为本身 不懂 下载这些处理
<happyaron> install: 嗯，后台是wget aria2 axel curl 这样的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不是
<happyaron> install: 这四个就够了
<install> happyaron: 有空先。 不过 可以想想。
<happyaron> lemonhall: uget?
<install> happyaron: 通过 选择一个url 来激活 下载 程序 吗
<happyaron> install: 那无所谓，我只想要下载管理能力
<lemonhall> happyaron: 恩是
<lemonhall> happyaron: 貌似不是很符合。。我刚看了
<happyaron> en
<install> happyaron: 哦， 那你去找找 有没有 的。 我有空 时想想这个。不一定做。 我还有一大堆东西烦呢
<lemonhall> happyaron: 自己写吧。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 上次看到的那个CHROME结合AXEL的那个也不错。。。
<happyaron> 额
<install> 自己写应该不是很难。 shell 脚本应该也可以。 主要 是如何 用一个通用 的 命令 行 格式， 转换 不同 后台程序 认得的 参数， 调用。
<install> happyaron: 应该 这样 可以吧
<happyaron> 没有的话我自己写吧。。。
<OT_iux> happyaron: 话说不是源里面有个程序叫 multiget 么？
<lemonhall> install:估计不是，都是调用libcurl
<happyaron> OT_iux: 能换backend吗
<OT_iux> happyaron: 不知道，没试过呢……
<happyaron> o
<OT_iux> happyaron: 您有空可以去调查下 xD
<lemonhall> install: 不知道有没有libwget...libaxel...libaria2
<OT_iux> 我把那Multiget当 网络蚂蚁 用了@@
<lemonhall> install: 返回下载进度是个挺麻烦的事情。。。
<install> lemonhall: 直接调用 程序应该也可以吧。
<iSplay> 下载? 用axel或者aria2
<happyaron> OT_iux: 安装中
<install> lemonhall: 用 各自后台的显示信息就可以了啊
<lemonhall> install: 直接当然可以。。。。。
<OT_iux> MultiGet   is   an   easy-to-use   GUI   file   downloader   for   Win‐
<OT_iux>        dows/Linux/BSDs/MacOs.  It's programmed in C++ and has a GUI  based  on
<OT_iux>        wxWidgets.
<iSplay> MultiGet效果不太好
<lemonhall> OT_iux: .........
 * OT_iux 的manpage好像很破碎
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 听上去是个。。不行的东西
<OT_iux> @@
<install> lemonhall: 或者将信息 传输 到一个 程序，然后通过分析，以一种好的格式显示出来
<install> lemonhall: 或者通过 dbus
<install> 有直接 从 shell 脚本 通过 dbus 传 数据 的吗
<happyaron> OT_iux: multiget没有backend设置
<OT_iux> 喔……
<install> 有直接 从 shell 脚本 通过 dbus 传 消息 的吗
<lemonhall> install: 额。。。反正我是觉得最好都LIB化。。然后通过DBUS调用。。。。
<install> lemonhall: 那样 貌似 shell 脚本 就难办了。 或者 python可能行。 但 我不动python
<iSplay> install: 用管道吧
<install> iSplay:）
<flay> xetex编译时提示! Undefined control sequence. 是怎么回事阿
<install> iSplay: 关键是我想 用一个 system tray icon 显示 可能会好看点
<iSplay> install: 有个工具叫systray吧
<install> lemonhall: 或者 在 irc 弄个机器人， 在 irc 显示 进度， 怎么样
<install> lemonhall: :)
<install> happyaron: 你说的这些 后台都有 续传 的吗
<happyaron> install: 应该是都有
<yinyin_> 那个会PYTHON啊  问个问题啊
<happyaron> install: curl有lib
<yinyin_> 有人会吗
<roylez_> yinyin_: 什么问题
<install> lemonhall: 我想 还是给个 gui 界面， 然后 弄个选项， 注册不同 的 后端， 注册时用一种格式化 的 格式 来转换 参数。如 wget %f %u (不懂 wget，只是举例)，%f保存文件 %u表示地址。
<install> happyaron: 个人认为 用命令行 时会 灵活很多
<happyaron> install: 当然
<happyaron> install: 就只有一个显示进度不好解决而已
<install> happyaron: 或者 默认的 后台 用 curl lib。 其他 另加 的用程序
<happyaron> en
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imm.io/4Sga.jpeg
<install> happyaron: 是啊， 我不知道有什么更好的方法。 我只能想到 的可能需要解释 显示信息。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我要去装个有道
<install> happyaron: 不过这样又必须根据不同的 程序来 做不同 的解释处理。 反而又 不灵活了
<yinyin_> os.system(')执行命令  执行完就一个就退出了   怎么使用raw_input 一直执行命令 之道我输入Q退出
<happyaron> :)
<yinyin_> 我是初学的
<install> happyaron: 或者 直接显示 后端自己的信息。
<install> 我下了
<install> 装了 显示驱动， 看那恶心 unity 能用了没有
<yinyin_> 求解决啊
<roylez_> yinyin_: a = raw_input('please type something, q to quit:')  ;  if a.strip() == 'q': sys.exit()
<yinyin_> 谢谢啊！
<iSplay> 这是Python?
<roylez_> iSplay: 不可以吗？
<iSplay> roylez_: 看见过 MaskRay 写的Python脚本, 感觉很像
<yinyin_> 谢谢roylez
<roylez_> iSplay: 好久没写python了
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> happyaron: aria2 has built-in JSON-RPC and XML-RPC interface. You can manipulate aria2 via these interfaces.
<lemonhall> happyaron: 多牛啊。。。
<lemonhall>  happyaron 人家已经想好了调用的问题
<happyaron> hehe
<MaskRay> iSplay: ?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 怪不得uGet选择 aria2来作为后端。。相当时髦的接口啊
<happyaron> 呵呵
<iSplay> MaskRay: 你以前给我一个评测脚本, 我觉得语法和刚才那个很像
<iSplay> MaskRay: 于是开始乱猜了
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/jmXh5w.jpg
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<MaskRay> roylez_: 球体。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://2chart.fc2web.com/2chart/pic/ankokutairiku.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 投胎不要投在这些国家
<roylez_> tenzu: http://13est.net/data/images/2010/10/p653557565.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 重要的是不要选hard模式
<roylez_> tenzu: 这里默认是hell模式吧
<FrankLv> apt-get install 可以指定安装目的地么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我稀饭baby模式
<ofan> roylez_: 里是debug模式...
<xwx> ..
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你怎么换的主题？
<Guest88484> 在吗
<Guest88484> 有人吗
<pocoyo> Guest88484: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Guest88484> 怎么我进了unity,怎么变没主题了
<Guest88484> 变 windows 98 了。设主题 也没作用
<Guest88484> 是不是 在unity 设主题 不是用原来那个 的， 我是升级过来的，可能有些 程序遗留下来
<Guest88484> 有人知道吗
<roylez_> tenzu: 企鹅的嘴巴 http://i.imgur.com/o3vze.jpg
<Guest88484> 我不想 用windows 98
<happyaron> Guest88484: 删了1104
<happyaron> Guest88484: 测试版的东西，出啥问题都可能
<xwx> framebuffer怎么激活
<Guest88484> happyaron: 哦
<Guest88484> happyaron: 又要装一次??
<happyaron> Guest88484: 正式版发布前别装呗
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/gm4jl/what_the_inside_of_a_penguins_mouth_looks_like_oh/
<Guest88484> happyaron: 旧的给我拼死了
<roylez_> tenzu: 看评论
<tenzu> roylez_: 里面是刀。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: note to myself - do not ever - ever ever ever again - stick my ... - inside crazy - sharp toothlooking - minty-fresh - rancore-like - analogy-prone - turtle - mouth ...
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 你装 的 gnome3 是不是回到 windows主题了啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 看到了，太欢乐了
<roylez_> tenzu: 海龟的嘴  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SqhhJb_P3Kk/SpAWTGSpg0I/AAAAAAAAIvg/ZrnVKpm-ACg/s400/leatherback+sea+turtle%27s+mouth.jpg
<yuihji> whois tenzu
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 回答我的问题， 我的gtk换不了 themes了
<mindcat> http://y.20q.net/gse-zhgb 这个能通过20个问题来猜出来你想的物件.
<mindcat> http://y.20q.net/gse-zhgb
<mindcat> 20Q 赢了！
<mindcat> 重新再玩游戏
<mindcat> 你正想的是... 计算机/电脑.
<mindcat> 您可以通过出售它赚钱吗? 你说 视乎情况, 我说 是.
<mindcat> 它可否令人欣慰? 我说 是.
<mindcat> 它一般暖和吗? 我说 否.
<^k^> mindcat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<banxi1988> hi,我们实验室的地址是动态分配的。125开头的。我用sudo dhclient重新获取ip地址。但得到的还是原来的。
<Guest88484> wo
<mindcat> 这个东西能通过20个问题来猜出来您想的物件: http://www.20q.net/ 点"进入简体版中文游戏"即可.
<banxi1988> no body can help me?
<OT_iux> RT @happyaron: 那天我不爽就在ppa里编译了一遍ffmpeg+mplayer+smplayer，没想到这都能弄科技创新大赛。
<guestttttt> 请问一下,哪里有专门聊天的IRC频道?
<banxi1988> OT_iux:有可能具有自主的知识产权呢！
<guestttttt> 说中文的...
<OT_iux> #Ubuntu-cn-ot
<guestttttt> 谢谢
<banxi1988> who can give me some tips about dynamic ip address binding?
<OT_iux> guestttttt: 还有 irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#新兵训练营
<OT_iux> banxi1988: @@不知道……
<guestttttt> 好吧
<OT_iux> banxi1988: 你试着在服务器里分配？
<OT_iux> banxi1988: 额，我是指，网关服务器 or 路由
<Guest88484> qq 上不了
<Guest88484> 我的 gtk主题正常了
<banxi1988> 就是我们学校的一个实验室，在其中一台机子上架了一个svn。通过ip访问的。但机子重启后，ip会变。
<banxi1988> 我想重新获取。如果new_ip  == orignal_ip 后，就停止重新获取。
<banxi1988> 否则就不断申请。因为一般都是svn服务器的机子先开，我觉得不断申请应该可以。的
<banxi1988> 但我在我的机子上试着申请却得到一个和原来一样的ip，试了几次都是如此。哎。
<Guest88484> 怎么 gedit 不是 gtk3 的
<OT_iux> banxi1988: 额……也许是你所在的网络的路由已经限制了短时间重新分配地址的次数？
<hechu> 11.04 有人用么？默认字体的顺序好像发生了变化，不优先显示微米黑了。。。我的chrome都变成了楷体。试验改了几个地方，都不成功。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 貌似我也是楷体
<OT_iux> 你到Chrome的设置里面看看？
<OT_iux> 语言 -> 字体啥的
<hechu> OT_iux, chrome 的设置没起作用。以前都不用改的。直接是微米黑。
<hechu> OT_iux, 好像跟 /etc/fonts/fonts.conf 有关的。。。。
<OT_iux> 额，我装的总是楷体= =每次都是自己改
<OT_iux> 那……这个我也不太明白了……
<banxi1988> OT_iux:嗯，我查到一个局域网的ip地址绑定用arp的不知道管用不？
<hechu> OT_iux, 呵呵，，，我不喜欢楷体，有点发虚。还是黑体好看，以前用正黑，现在用微米黑。
<OT_iux> banxi1988: 好像应该行吧…… 建议你联系你所在网络的管理员
<banxi1988> OT_iux，我觉得不是短时间的问题，因为从开始到现在，我过了约半小时，他还是不给分配一个新的ip。。
<banxi1988> OT_iux:ok thank you !
<OT_iux> banxi1988: hmm... 我自己单位的地址池的DHCP分配持续时间是32767秒
<Guest88484> 怎么上 qq， 我改了 qq2008 还是不行
<OT_iux> blueghost: pidgin?
<OT_iux> blueghost: 好像TCP什么的默认设置得改
<OT_iux> blueghost: 还有就是如果你被腾讯踢了，得上safe.qq.com 去解锁
<blueghost> OT_iux: o, tcp 默认是开的， 我要关吗
<OT_iux> 关掉试试？
<Evanescence> how to add IBus chinese input into ~/.xinitrc to let it auto startup , then change gnome-terminal encode from "kk" into "UTF-8" ?
<Evanescence> hi ?
<ccwolfly_> 刚上来，测试一下～
<ccwolfly_> 有人么？
<pocoyo> ccwolfly_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<hechu> Evanescence, 你装的啥系统啊？
<Evanescence> hechu: I can not see chinese now, because this terminal need to set UTF-8 encode, But I do not know how to  set
<ccwolfly_> 带把的～
<Evanescence> hechu: can you type english ?
<ccwolfly_> 你看官路风流？
<hechu> Evanescence, what version did you installed. and which components?
<shiky> 说英语的这个要疯了。
<Evanescence> hechu: Lucia,
<Evanescence> hechu: what is components ?
<hechu> Evanescence, "export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8"
<Evanescence> hechu: set the in .bashrc ?
<ccwolfly_> …………
<Evanescence> hechu: not work
<hechu> Evanescence, just run it, it can help you to set a environment variable (no output ), and then try "locale", see what happened.
<soiamso> Evanescence: logout  & login
<Evanescence> ok
<Evanescence> back later
<hechu> Evanescence, then?
<Evanescence> hechu: still now work
<Evanescence> wrong encode still
<hechu> en,,, did you installed Chinese related component (package)?
<soiamso> Evanescence: base teminal can display chinese.
<Evanescence> hechu: I find that even though I set export zh-CN,UTF-8 in .bashrc, but the gnome-terminal is still another encode
<soiamso> Evanescence: can't
<Evanescence> hechu: I am sure installed
<hechu> soiamso, it seems his local environment is wrong.
<hechu> Evanescence, run "locale", what is the output?
<Evanescence> soiamso: you mean that the gnome-terminal can not dispaly chinese ?
<Evanescence> hechu: all locale are zh_CN.UTF-8
<soiamso> Evanescence: gnome-terminal can
<hechu> Evanescence, gnome-terminal can display Chinese character, unless you set right locale environment variables.
<soiamso> Evanescence: font problem
<hechu> Evanescence, then do you have Chinese font installed?
<Evanescence> soiamso: shouldn't
<Evanescence> hechu: WenQUanYi
<soiamso> Evanescence: give out a screen shot
<Evanescence> soiamso: screenshot what ?
<soiamso> Evanescence: gnome terminal with chinese
<hechu> Evanescence, in your gnome-terminal configure menu dialog, special a Chinese font, don't use system default. then see what happened.
<Evanescence> hechu: set chinese font still now work
<hechu> Evanescence, the most simplest way to setup Chinese environment is run "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector".
<hechu> Evanescence, it may ask you to install some missed package. and you can also special input method, default language,,, etc...
<Evanescence> let me try
<Evanescence> I find that when I click "Terminal" and "character encoding" choose UTF-8 , then it can display chinese now, but when I open a new terminal, it can not again, so it can not store this setting . how to store it ?
<soiamso> Evanescence: locale
<soiamso> Evanescence: .bashrc had been descreapt
<Evanescence> soiamso: locale is UTF-8, but the terminal can not display correctly
<Evanescence> soiamso: here is my screenshot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=324958
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<soiamso> Evanescence: env
<Evanescence> soiamso: env : LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 ....
<freeflying> Evanescence: locale
<soiamso> Evanescence: test zh_CN.utf8
<Evanescence> soiamso: nothing return ...
<soiamso> Evanescence: replace zh_CN.UTF-8 in .bashrc with zh_CN.utf8
<Evanescence> soiamso: still, alright, give up, so damn
<Evanescence> maybe system variable problem ?
<Evanescence> soiamso: where is the config file for gnome-terminal ?
<hechu> Evanescence, what gui are you using? seems some kind of tiling window manager.
<flay> looks like awesome
<Evanescence> hechu: awesome
<hechu> Evanescence, and  my gnome-terminal doesn't has a dialog to set character-encoding like that.
<Evanescence> hechu: should have, "menubar" -> "Terminal" -> "encoding"
<OT_iux> @@
<hechu> Evanescence, oh yeah, right.
 * OT_iux 以为自己穿越了
<Evanescence> ok, back to gnome2....back back .... damn
<hechu> Evanescence, in my case it is "Unicode (UTF-8)" and "Current Local (UTF-8)"
<flay> 为啥我的locale显示是zh_CU.utf8
<flay> ubuntu那些设置放在哪里？谁能告诉我
<hechu> flay, 好像各个版本不同，是个小bug。有时候有些软件要手动做个符号链接。
<flay> 我一直以为是zh_CN呢，刚仔细一看怎么是CU阿
<flay> hechu: 我手工写到/etc/environment里面应该可以吧
<hechu> flay, 应该可以吧。你把 export 写进去应该会默认执行的。
<flay> 我觉得还是写到.bashrc里面安逸些
<hechu> 无所谓了。
 * lemonhall 这几天是不是折腾太耗精力了？
 * lemonhall 睡了一教。。。就快5点了
<lemonhall>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
 * pocoyo 今天党课作弊不顺利啊
<ofan> pocoyo: 被抓?
<pocoyo> ofan: ：（
 * NoIE 我把显示器的分辨率设为 2100x1680 了。
<shiky> quit:Quit
<ofan> NoIE: ..
<tenzu> 又要下雨了
<NoIE> 新加坡多雨？
<tenzu> 不下雨会热死的
 * shiky help:help
 * shiky shiky:quit
<franj> 有没有pdf阅读器是黑底白字的
<flay> franj: 可以自己设置阿
<franj> xpdf吗？
<flay> acroread xpdf很少用
<flay> 我都是设置的黑色背景
<franj> flay: thx，我试一下
<flay> 其实试到最后还是发现acroread最好用
<Guest88484> 怎么 改我的 机器名， 我的机器名弄 的好 长。
<flay> /etc/hostname
<Guest88484> 哦
<Guest88484> 谢谢
<stlifey> /etc/rc.conf
<Guest88484> 那个啊
<stlifey> archlinux在这里哈
<flay> ub没有/etc/rc.conf
<flay> arch是这个 或者直接运行hostname这个命令
<Guest88484> 不行 啊
<Guest88484> 还是老长
<flay> 修改/etc/hostname
<Guest88484> flay: 改了
<flay> 估计得重启才看到效果
<Guest88484> flay: 谢了
<flay> 你改了但是还没读呢
<Guest88484> 谢谢
<Guest88484> 怎么不见 增加语言的选项了
<Guest88484> 找到了
<Guest88484> 11.04 的菜单好晕啊
<Kandu> myke2: 我電腦上沒 arch 了，沒法看了
<Guest88484> 不习惯
<lemonhall> flay: source命令？
<lemonhall> flay: 发觉ARCH下经常看到这个。。UB下也能用么。。。我去搜搜
 * maonx 有人在gnome3 中用oss么 我现在不能控制音量
<ofan> maonx: ossxmix
<maonx> ofan: 在gnome3 上的面板上控制不了
<ofan> maonx: 装ossxmix
<maonx> ofan: 装了
<flay> lemonhall: /etc/hostname内容就是主机名 我怕source了没效果
<maonx> ofan: 但没法控制 面板上的小喇叭
<flay> maonx: 那去报bug吧
<ofan> maonx: 不知道了,不用gnome
<flay> 一般都没支持oss4
<flay> 我也不用gnome
<maonx> flay: o
<maonx> flay ofan 我玩玩，然后- -
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 有了 11.04 我在去 装 gnome3
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 尝完鲜 后 重新装 openbox
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 我折腾 吧
<iamfbi> ubuntu的主题在http://gnome-look.org/中应该下载哪个类别的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 你这几日的表现让我很不解。。。
<iamfbi> gtk 1 还是2
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 你是为了视察一下GTK？作为一个QT使用者。。还是？
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 想不通
<iamfbi> 还是其他？麻烦高手告诉一下我
<lemonhall> iamfbi: 2
<iamfbi> lemonhall: 好，谢谢
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 就是爱折腾。 没有理由
<iamfbi> 用ubuntu这么久了，但还是不知道这个，呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 主机名不是在/etc/hosts文件里吗？ 哪里有/etc/hostname这个文件呢？
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 好吧。。我也爱折腾。。。今年再买一台计算机好了
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 如果真的要找一个理由的话， 对 kde4 openbox 太腻了， 准备 换一个
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 就是 对 宠物小姐 腻了， 想换个 英语老师
<lemonhall> Guest88484: ...............
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 你还没追呢。。就腻了？
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 就是个比喻
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Gun^Rose> gnome3有用上了的？感觉如何啊？爽还是不爽啊？
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 没有KDE4当年那么惊艳，但是还是挺稳定的。。。
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 哦，稳定就好，就怕不稳定呢
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 使用的软件还是那写GNOME2的软件，所以。。其实就是换了个壳儿。。。。
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 作为用户来说。。我2天就没什么特别感觉了
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 哇咔咔，看来你的适应力超强
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: MACOSX在用户体验上才是最让人。。惊艳的存在。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: KDE4崩溃到4.5的时候才刚刚比较好。
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 我适应不了kde4，虽然很好
<happyaron> 之前一直在崩溃。。。
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 恩，osx没错的
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 我向来不喜欢KDE。。。GNOME很多人说臃肿。。但是KDE岂不是更恐怖？
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 我只是不习惯，感觉不适应
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 我估计。。如果UBUNTU如果继续如此一意孤行，加上投入大量财力来折腾的话。。。。
<Gun^Rose> happyaron: 据说suse的kde4很稳定啊
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 有可能做出一款完全不同的东西。。。
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 我已经跑到arch了，受不了鸟
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 毕竟它把COMPIZ的作者都雇佣了。。。现在看看COMPIZ。。。
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall: 恩
<happyaron> Gun^Rose: o
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不要跟MAC比用户体验……比不起的……
 * lemonhall 不好预测啥。。。就这样吧。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: canonical有钱是有钱，但是现在哪有那么多人手呢。
<Gun^Rose> happyaron: kde的吉祥物不就是一个恐龙吗？呵呵
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> KDE 抛弃了吉祥物。。。:)
<Guest88484> happyaron: 怎么默认还是不带 gtk3 啊。 难道说 unity 还是 gtk2 的?
<Gun^Rose> happyaron: 动静一直就很大，包括经常的崩溃
 * edison0354 chromium的sidetab终于有增强了……内牛满面……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我很悲观的感到。。。LINUX的桌面体验也许永远无法企及MAC
<edison0354> lemonhall: 乐观的也赶不上的……
<happyaron> Guest88484: 不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: MAC是一直被模仿，从未被超越的那种……
<happyaron> Gun^Rose: 呵呵。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个时候商业公司的优势就出来了。。。
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你看看10.7的新特性……没得比的……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 加入教主离开了，还是有可能的
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪
<happyaron> 假如
 * edison0354 哦耶
<lemonhall> happyaron: 有可能。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 可惜就是教主没培养一个接班人。。。
<jiero> 呃。假如。不知道。就当做Mac不存在。。。
<caleb-> Mac OS 9 以前的被超越很多次啦
<happyaron> en ...
<jiero> lol
<lemonhall> happyaron: GNOME3我用下来的感觉是。。如果是教主来做这个项目
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那就不一样了
<caleb-> Mac 行销厉害，其它的多次被超越
<lemonhall> happyaron: 估计GNOME3项目组会被K回老家去。。。就是个半成品
<ofan> edison0354: 黑苹果...
<jiero> 教主是谁?
<edison0354> caleb-: MAC OS 9和X不是一个级别的存在……
<edison0354> ofan: 哦耶～
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 也不至于
<caleb-> Mac OS X 刚出来也没好到哪去
<jiero> OS 9 据说比OS X体验强多了。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: apple也不都是牛人，只是有牛肉存在
<happyaron> 牛人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 教主是为什么被提出APPLE的？
 * edison0354 jiero  身为果粉，俺很桑心
<caleb-> Mac OS X 每次改版慢慢修正的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不是说技术上。。是教主对于品质的偏执。。让人敬畏
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好像是运营还有自作主张的一些决定把，忘了
<kuai410022283> mac os x pc机 有安装成功的吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 跟公司其他人不合
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那是
<happyaron> kuai410022283: edison0354
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是哪个项目？
<happyaron> kuai410022283: 黑苹果有很多人成功了啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 很久以前的事了吧……不知道
<kuai410022283> 她们真幸运  我就没成功！
<iamfbi> 呃，黑苹果我成功了一半
<kuai410022283> 郁闷的 把我所有资料全部 消失的无影无踪
 * edison0354 好吧，丫的刚说chromium的sidetab出新特性了，然后就碰到BUG了……
<ofan> kuai410022283: 她们?
<kuai410022283> 打错子啦 不要误会！  哈哈
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我ARCH下昨天装FF4.。。结果就下载了1.6M的东西
<ofan> kuai410022283: edison0354 装了
<jiero> 教主到底是谁的说。。
<kuai410022283> ？
<ofan> 黄教主..
<lemonhall> happyaron: 后来想了想才明白。。也许。。是GNOME3已经把FF4的核心装过了。。。否则不会这么小
<jiero> 。。。
<Gun^Rose> osx的用户体验最好，要看什么用户了，做设计肯定最好，作程序就完蛋了。定制性远没linux好玩。
<kuai410022283> GNOME3  没赶安装  不太了解！
<jiero> 黄教主？
<jiero> 作设计的用什么好？
<ofan> Gun^Rose: xcoder,textmate比较爽
<kuai410022283> 看做什么设计啦！
<jiero> gimp inkscape on OS X was called painful
<Gun^Rose> osx是拿来用的，不是拆着玩的，一不小心就over了
<tenzu> 罗姐~~
<jiero> tenzu: 疼姐
<jiero> 。。。
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 恩，这两个程序是很帅
<lemonhall> tenzu: 猪疼。。。
<tenzu> 很诡异的称呼
<kuai410022283> 在说什么
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<ofan> lemonhall: 来母豪
<lemonhall> ofan: 电扇O
<kuai410022283> 不知到你们在说什么！
<kuai410022283> 一头雾水！
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 没人让你在MAC上做Linux的编程……
<happyaron> kuai410022283: 装黑苹果本身就是要清空硬盘的啊
<happyaron> 很多人惨死了
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 做MAC的native程序的话，有xcode
 * happyaron MAC上的GTK程序是垃圾
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我装成功了
<kuai410022283> 是啊 我知道   但是没安装成功！
<edison0354> happyaron: 不要啊
<ofan> happyaron: 为啥.. 不能装到指定分区?
<happyaron> lemonhall: 成功了就不会xx了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我没丢过资料的
<kuai410022283> 如果安装成功啦 我就不说啥啦
<lemonhall> happyaron: 但是最后放弃使用了。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 虽然分区表挂过不止一次……
<happyaron> ofan: 装失败的基本都挂了。
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 哦，要是只开发osx的程序我就不感冒了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 因为有洁癖。。无法打最新的官方补丁。。让我的强迫症上来了。。。。
 * edison0354 happyaron 表示没用过MAC的GTK程序……
<kuai410022283> 破mac  为啥不普及 PC
<happyaron> edison0354: 你是成功了，失败的人不知道丢了多少数据。。。
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 毕竟那是小众群体啊
<kuai410022283> ^_^
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你能打最新的补丁么？
<ofan> 我想虚拟机里玩,可惜cpu不行
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是决定买MINI BOX去。。。用正版。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 于是我不知道找到多少恢复分区表的软件……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 搬家之后再说把
<happyaron> edison0354: disgenius的DOS版最好用
 * edison0354 lemonhall  表示我和白苹果的系统是一样的，用的原版安装包
<happyaron> diskgenius
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是你不是最新版啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: mac mini啊，买不起
<edison0354> lemonhall: 又搬家？
<edison0354> happyaron: 没用过……一直用的WIN的GUI
<edison0354> lemonhall: 谁说不是
<ofan> edison0354: 备份下mbr不就是了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一旦打不了补丁。。我就会觉得有强迫症。。不舒服
<edison0354> ofan: 就是没备份过……
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<happyaron> edison0354: diskgenius的DOS版是神做
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用原版盘装肯定能打补丁的
<edison0354> happyaron: DOS时代我还不用电脑……
<iamfbi> 黑苹果我安装成功，但是没驱动成功
<caleb-> lemonhall: 啥补丁？
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在也能用啊
<iamfbi> 还网都上不了
<edison0354> happyaron: 你有DOS？
<ofan> edison0354: 备份下应该就没啥问题
<kuai410022283> 黑苹果  intel cpu 现在 好像不支持啦
<edison0354> ofan: 必然的
<happyaron> edison0354: 做个dos livecd啊。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 用DOSBOX或者用FREEDOS。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我的U盘里是PE……有PE就不用DOS了……
<iamfbi> 怎么会不支持，I系列的CPU直接装原版内核
<Guest88484> lem
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有个maxdos还是啥的增强版
<kuai410022283> 那显卡呢！intel的
<Guest88484> lemonhall: unity 用的真郁闷
<edison0354> Guest88484: 谁让你用unity^
<lemonhall> edison0354: DOS..曾经也有很多版本的。。。DR-DOS/MS-DOS/IBM-DOS
<kuai410022283> 反正 我是没安装成功  第一个界面就花瓶！ 然后就死机  唉！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你的gnome3的主题是高对比度的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<Guest88484> edison0354: 准备装 gnome3
<edison0354> Guest88484: 装吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。不伤眼睛
<kuai410022283> gnome3	
<kuai410022283> 不了解    是不是 非常依赖网络啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我喜欢浅色系的主题
<Kandu> lemonhall: fx 是很小，主要是 xulrunner 大
<lemonhall> Kandu: 猜得没错。。。XULRUNNER。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: FF4就是XUL的一个壳
<Kandu> lemonhall: 現在我全用 debian 了
 * edison0354 马上上党校去了……  
<Guest88484> 美国 不要干预 中国内政
<Guest88484> 美国 不要干预 中国政权
<Guest88484> 政府 也应该 不要干预 人们的人权
<edison0354> Guest88484: 和谐，要不就T了
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你来了
<jyfl987> edison0354: ?
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 小叔子好
<Guest88484> edison0354:
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋变小叔子了？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你把你妹妹许配给大叔了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 因为他比我和 Guest88484 小
<jyfl987> edison0354: 因为你是妹子
<lemonhall> jyfl987: lol
<lemonhall> edison0354: +1
<lemonhall> edison0354: lol
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<edison0354> jyfl987: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<kuai410022283> 感情你们都认识啊！
 * edison0354 走了，党校去了
<Guest88484> 谁是婊子
<kuai410022283> 有好玩 娱乐的 频道没  推荐几个被！
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我们在嘲笑edison,说他是个妹子
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 哦
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 妹子有什么好嘲笑的 男女平等啊
<caleb-> lemonhall: 这为毛是嘲笑？
<kuai410022283> caleb-  你是东北的？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 嗷嗷。。好好。。男女平等
<lemonhall> caleb-:好吧。。不是嘲笑
<Guest88484> caleb-: 是取消
<Guest88484> caleb-: 是取笑
<kuai410022283> o(∩∩)o...哈哈！
<kuai410022283> 推荐几个 频道被！ 谢谢
<Guest88484> 美国政府关闭了吗
<Guest88484> kuai410022283: 去 263 的 #北京 啊
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 不是说给了一个星期的费用么？还是关门了啊。。。真好。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 我是问 啊。 网上 没看到
<kuai410022283> 服务器 地址
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 解除了。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 中国政府什么时候也关闭一下
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 乱掉
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 放心， 中国政府除了 革命 都不会 关闭 的。 美国 还有个 共和党 来 吵一下。 你想 中国 的民主联盟 来质疑 政府 的财政预算？
<kuai410022283> 有263地址吗 给个背！
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 再说了， 中国的维稳 部队 打死也不会 关闭的
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 还是不要在公共频道说这些的好
<Guest88484> kuai410022283: 重装系统， 没了 地址， 去找找 chinairc
<stlifey> IRC这么自由的地方到现在还不会被端掉真是奇怪
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 有可能 中国政府 还来 个自己关闭，已彰显 自己 也是个民主国家。 你还 反不了他
<kuai410022283> chinairc  这个 我链接不上 郁闷！
<kuai410022283> 一会再试试！
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 再说， 美国也没 关闭 军队 等。 中国 继续维稳， 你还说不了他
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 不要在公共频道和我讨论这些。。。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 我想， 这是个好点子。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 让 gfw 屏蔽 freenode
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 不会找FREENODE的麻烦，会找到UBUNTU。CN和LEMONHALL的麻烦。
<Guest88484> lem
<Guest88484> lemonhall: ......
<lemonhal1> lemonhal 我继续 反党理论
<lemonhall> lemonhal1: .........................................................................................................
<lemonhal1> :-)
<lemonhal1> ^_^
<lemonhal1> :D
<lemonhal1> 山寨了一个 你
<lemonhal1> 我想 你应该告我
<lemonhal1> 袁萌 这家伙 怎么 不知所云啊
<Saraon> 手机登录
<blueghost> lemonhall: 还是换名字 吧， 分布出你我了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 作为一个有孩子的大叔。。我实在是弄不懂你
<ofan> lemonhall: 返老还童...
<Kandu> 有 debian 中文頻道么？
 * lemonhall 吃晚饭去了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cuihao> gnome3如何换主题？找了半天没找到。。。
<cuihao> =。= gnome3真是用不惯
 * NoIE 请问，动漫啊宅们还在吗？
<caleb-> Kandu: 在 oftc
<caleb-> Kandu: irc.oftc.net
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦，謝謝
<Saraon> Wow ubuntu上面有关于gnome-shell换主题的介绍，可以去看一下。
<blueghost> lemonhall: 我以为 freenode 被封了呢
 * aBiNg VBox 4.0+ 中的 winxp 为什么这么卡？我记得最初的 1.0beta 版飞快啊。第三方驱动已加载。求助
 * caleb- 的 vbox 4.0.4 飞快
<aBiNg> caleb-: 求秘方
<aBiNg> 同是 4.0.4 啊 XD
<caleb-> aBiNg: disk I/O 问题？
<adam8157> aBiNg: io pic什么的不要给win开...
<aBiNg> caleb-: 设置中 display 的 2D 加载灰的，不知有木有关系。3D 倒是选了
<adam8157> aBiNg: io apic
<aBiNg> adam8157: 没开这个
<aBiNg> 主板 extended 全关了的 adam8157
<aBiNg> chipset 选 ich9 么？
<cuihao> 我选的默认PIIX3
<aBiNg> cuihao: 都是飞快的？
<cuihao> 嗯
<hechu> 我的4.0.4装深度XP，很快。我好像都选的 ICH 6/9 什么的。
<aBiNg> @@
<cuihao> 那个好像不影响啥
<hechu> 不过我的笔记本很快，5
<aBiNg> hechu: 我也 deepin sp3 啊..
<hechu> i5 2410,
<hechu> aBiNg, 你的母机配置如何？
<cuihao> 多核的话CPU选一个，貌似选多了反而慢
 * aBiNg 你们的 显卡 2d 加速都能打开？
<cuihao> 可以
<hechu> 我只选了一个CPU，512内存。CPU集成显卡。
<aBiNg> host 一样啊。在用 1.0beta 的时代。LOL
<aBiNg> 我还 ati 呢，开源驱动
<ofan> aBiNg: 笔记本?
<aBiNg> 双 cpu， 台机啊
<ofan> 哦
<aBiNg> 2 cpu，居然只能开启一个 cpu? 灰的
<ofan> 开源驱动 电源管理不好
<aBiNg> ofan: 还好吧。没发现啥问题
<aBiNg> 我估计是显卡 2d 加速那儿，我是灰的，如何开启？之前 google 无果
<cuihao> 我试了一下，关闭2D加速貌似不怎么影响
<cuihao> 看看显存是不是太少了？
<aBiNg> cuihao: 32M，默认的吧
<cuihao> 唔，我分了128
<aBiNg> 我 host 才 256 啊..
<cuihao> 没事，我的host也才384
<stlifey> 2d加速Linux不能打开的
<cuihao> 是2D guest打不开
<cuihao> linux guest
<aBiNg> windows guest 应该可以吧？
<cuihao> 可以，至少我的可以
<aBiNg> cuihao: 你是 intel 集显？
<cuihao> nvidia独显
<aBiNg> 哦
<OT_iux> 观团指南,  irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德 今晚是我的团，欢迎围观，围观请勿插嘴
<OT_iux> 观团指南,  irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德 今晚是我的团，欢迎围观，围观请勿插嘴
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴今晚不在阿
<cuihao> =。= gnome3没有任务栏真难受
<ah_kevin> 中文频道人很少啊
<cuihao> 不少了
<cuihao> 人太多说话容易被埋
<ah_kevin> 去 #ubuntu看看
<pathy> wo还没装gnome3呢
<cuihao> pathy: 那别装了
<cuihao> bug太多
<pathy> 是的，我过一段在装
<cuihao> =。= 我觉得等4.1出了再装才保险
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> 观团指南,  irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德 今晚是我的团，欢迎围观，围观请勿插嘴
<nihui> 日语高材生初到日本，感觉那边的人说话很快。。。
 * nihui = =
<ofan> nihui: 高材生?
<nihui> ofan: 我在引用别人的话....
<ofan> 哦..
<cuihao> 我刚开始学日语，一塌糊涂中
<nihui> cuihao: 我英语都一塌糊涂中....
<cuihao> me too……
<cuihao> 我虽然英语考试很好，但完全听不懂说话
<nihui> 我总是觉得自己说出来都是 中国式英语...
<xport> really? show me.
 * nihui 这里应该认识我的吧 o_(
<nihui> .... 中文都说不好了
<OT_iux> @@
<tenzu> chinglish
<OT_iux> 观团指南,  irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德 今晚是我的团，欢迎围观，围观请勿插嘴
<nihui> *_*
<cuihao> =。= 其实语文成绩一直比英语低
<tenzu> 150满分，我英语130，语文70
<ofan> nihui: 认识?
<touparx> OT_iux< 你的团是啥意思？
<ofan> tenzu: 跟我一个类型...
<OT_iux> touparx: 角色扮演游戏
<touparx> OT_iux< 扮演啥脚色？
<OT_iux> touparx: 游戏介绍： http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=23075
<tenzu> ofan: 你上大学以后英语成绩如何？
<ofan> tenzu: 还可以..
<tenzu> ofan: 免修了？
<ofan> tenzu: 啥免修
<crose>  tenzu: 免修是指免听重修？
<tenzu> ofan: 英语呗
<ofan> tenzu: 免费重修?
<xport> 曾经，高考时语文135分。
<tenzu> crose: 菊花免除修理优惠
<crose> tenzu: 不要，俺留着还有用
<ofan> OT_iux: 这是什么游戏,全文字??
<OT_iux> ofan: 没错
<ofan> OT_iux: ...
<OT_iux> ofan: 角色扮演游戏，还带简单的战棋类的战斗
<OT_iux> ofan: 一般是奇幻类背景
<OT_iux> ofan: 也有科幻的
<ofan> OT_iux: 我对这种游戏很没耐心
<tenzu> SRPG不错
<OT_iux> ofan: just watch
<ofan> OT_iux: 碰到一个胡说的怎么办
<ofan> OT_iux: 这不就是小说吗?
<OT_iux> ofan: 我们选择合适的队友一起玩
<OT_iux> ofan: 差不多咯
<crose> OT_iux: 网游？啥名字？
<ofan> OT_iux: 没有战斗系统?
<OT_iux> crose: 不是网游，是TRPG
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么 gnome3 没有设置界面 的工具 的吗， 连个 背景也没有啊
<OT_iux> ofan: 有战斗系统，用的是龙与地下城4版的战斗规则，回合制战棋
<crose> OT_iux: wesnoth那样的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么 gnome3 没有设置界面 的工具 的吗， 连个 背景也没有啊
<ofan> OT_iux: ...
<OT_iux> crose: 类似，但是不是和电脑打
<ofan> OT_iux: 真怪异的游戏
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用什么设置
<tenzu> blueghost: system settings里面有啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 窗口装饰 很难看
<crose> OT_iux: 又不是网游又不打电脑，难道热座模式？
<OT_iux> ofan: 国外很流行的
<OT_iux> crose: 进来看就知道了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 系统类没有一个 工具，空的
<ofan> OT_iux: 感觉就是说游戏的脚本
<OT_iux> crose:  irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德
<ofan> 故事脚本
<OT_iux> ofan: 有剧情~ 有战斗~
<ofan> OT_iux: 没图像 没声音...
<blueghost> 要装 什么的吗
<tenzu> blueghost: 你没装？右上角点你的名字，里面也有system settings
<cuihao> gnome3我也没找到主题设置
<blueghost> tenzu:) 没反应
<ofan> 表示对文字没啥感觉~
<blueghost> tenzu:) 要装什么
<cuihao> 系统设置有，但是没调主题的 - -
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有这个选项， 但没有 启动
<tenzu> cuihao: tweak-tool里面可以改gtk theme，不过似乎没什么好主题
<OT_iux> ofan: 有图象，比如战斗地图，偶尔场景贴图啥的
<blueghost> cuihao:) 我启动不了
<OT_iux> ofan: 有声音，irc可以sound request
<tenzu> blueghost: 应该本来就有的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 什么？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 怎么装 啊
<ofan> OT_iux: 额.. 什么声音.. 人声?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有一个TWEAK工具。。官方的。。
<cuihao> gnome-control-center
<Scriptkids>  为什么我的codeblocks不能用呢?编译的时候下边显示这样,g++: /home/zhangjiyang/code/¹¹/Õ».cpp： 这个乱码是怎么回事呢?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别对界面有太多期待。。。
<OT_iux> ofan: 战斗的时候放些背景音乐啥的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有窗口装饰 选择， 连背景也没得设
<cuihao> Scriptkids: 最好别用中文目录
<ofan> OT_iux: ... 这 能连贯么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 连背景也没 啊
<ofan> OT_iux: 感觉跟mud差不多啊
<OT_iux> ofan: 看主持人的技术了
<OT_iux> ofan: 恩，有点类似，不过MUD是一个server在运行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 背景是你没装把
<OT_iux> ofan: 而这个游戏是有个主持人（DM）
<lemonhall> blueghost: 背景可以换
<ofan> OT_iux: 这个trpg已经和技术无关了
<Scriptkids> cuihao: 恩..原来的时候明明是可以的.后来重装系统后就不行了..archlinux
<ofan> OT_iux: 感觉就根打牌一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么装啊， 我单装 gnome-shell
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在 是没办法设置， system setting 也启动不了
<OT_iux> ofan: 恩
<OT_iux> ofan: 最早没有发明计算机的时候就有人在玩这个了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你先问问其他人。。我晚上要写东西
<cuihao> blueghost: 直接打：gnome-control-center 命令
<ofan> OT_iux: 倒是想 如果有个游戏能很容易mod,方便加入更多情节 就好了
<OT_iux> DND可以
<OT_iux> 不过DND虽然在剧情和故事方面没有限制，在玩的时候限制还是有的，主要是要凑到一群人一起玩
<ofan> 感觉像是网游了
<blueghost> cuihao:) 不起作用 啊， 貌似 不是 gnome3 用的。 不起作用
<cuihao> 额，ubuntu吗?
<OT_iux> ofan: check out： http://zhwp.org/龙与地下城
<blueghost> cuihao:) 对 的
<blueghost> 貌似 没启动 compiz。 很慢，但奇怪 的事有 阴影
<yilian_fgpwd> 交换机端口汇聚，用两根交叉线是么？
<cuihao> blueghost：很棘手额，我用的arch，全套升级的
<cuihao> blueghost: 不过也实在没啥主题
<blueghost> cuihao:) 有些东西没 升级， 升级后应该就正常了
<blueghost> cuihao:) 我单装 gnme-shell
<blueghost> cuihao:) 但貌似 我没启动 compiz
<blueghost> 怎么看是否已经 启动 compiz
<cuihao> blueghost: 好像gnome-shell不能和compiz同时用
<KoreaGrace> 问个问题呀,我的rhythmbox突然就不能用了,咋搞了,有人遇到这样的问题吧
<KoreaGrace> 重新装了几次还是用不了
<cuihao> KoreaGrace： 命令行启动看看错误信息吧
<KoreaGrace> 都卸了......
<blueghost> cuihao:) 哦， 那有混合的吗
<ofan> OT_iux: 比较复杂..
<blueghost> cuihao:) 怎么 gnome-termal 还是假透明
<ofan> OT_iux: 有没有开源的程序实现?
<OT_iux> ofan: 不是计算机游戏……
<OT_iux> ofan: 是人和人的游戏……
<ofan> OT_iux: 我知道
<ofan> OT_iux: 桌游嘛
<OT_iux> ofan: 是阿~
<ofan> OT_iux: 联机玩啊
<OT_iux> ofan: DM这任务我不认为有程序能担任
<blueghost> cuihao:) 怎么 gnome-termal 还是假透明
<OT_iux> ofan: 我们用IRC跑阿
<OT_iux>  进这里看 irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德
<ofan> OT_iux: 有些规则化的东西 用程序跑起来更快
<cuihao> blueghost: 假透明是啥？
<OT_iux> ofan: 战斗部分有个开源的辅助软件
<OT_iux> ofan: 不过我们没有用
<OT_iux> ofan: 那软件叫 MapTools
<ofan> OT_iux: 你们要玩 不得等所有人都到齐了,而且速度很慢啊
<OT_iux> ofan: 你可以Google一下
<OT_iux> ofan: 没错，所以这个是一个难题
<OT_iux> ofan: 一般都是死宅玩这个
<ofan> OT_iux: 其实这就是个旗牌游戏嘛.. 可以搞个托管功能  hoho..
<zdc> 我的软件管理工具怎么没反应了
<OT_iux> ofan: 这是个角色扮演游戏~
<ofan> OT_iux: 桌游.. 都有色子...
<OT_iux> ofan: 有阿，DND也有
<OT_iux> ofan: 所以我们做了IRC的骰子机器人
<ofan> OT_iux: 所以就是回合制的旗牌嘛
<OT_iux> 但不纯是棋牌
<blueghost> cuihao:) 就是 只是将 桌面背景 复制到 窗口背景。 而不是 程序后面的 都可看到
<OT_iux> 当然，如果你能搞个xchat的dnd战斗托管插件，
<OT_iux> 那我帮你测试
<KoreaGrace>  大家现在都拿Linux做什么呀?
<OT_iux> KoreaGrace: 装系统
<crose> KoreaGrace: 装13
<KoreaGrace> 什么13?
<ofan> OT_iux: 开发bot hoho  不错...
<KoreaGrace> 没听说过,干嘛的?
<ofan> OT_iux: 可以用bot加速游戏..
<ofan> OT_iux: 集中管理人物的属性神马的
<KoreaGrace> 不了解,,,,,,,:-[
<crose> KoreaGrace: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%E8%A3%8513
<OT_iux> ofan: 已经有人做了，用java写的
<OT_iux> ofan: 一个含战斗地图，人物属性，攻击伤害判定等
<KoreaGrace> 对游戏也没什么兴趣........
<OT_iux> ofan: 全部合在一起的工具
<OT_iux> ofan: 就是我刚说的，开源的 MapTools
<ofan> OT_iux: java多次啊..
<cuihao> blueghost：不了解……我觉得终端还是黑的比较容易看清楚
<OT_iux> ofan: 你Google一下看看这个Maptools
<OT_iux> ofan: 如果你能写出一个比那个更好的，我们捐助你……
<ofan> OT_iux: 官网是啥
<ofan> OT_iux: 找到了
<OT_iux> http://rptools.net/
 * OT_iux google的
<if_else> 各位兄台，django model 定义时间类型，默认值使用当前日期，怎么定义
<if_else> 我 google 到说，可以使用 auto_now_add 还有一种 default= ... 什么情况？谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 用数值类型吧
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，怎么说？我还看到 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/10533864/
<if_else> default = datetime.datetime.now().date()
<blueghost> cuihao:) 就试用 不到一晚上来说， gnome3 比 unity 舒服多了。 虽然 两者都 不大适应，相对来说。 但是 gnome3默认的窗口装饰 也太恶心 了。 升级还要1个小时
<if_else> 这样定义的话，可以不，怎么有两个 datetime ?谢谢
<ofan> if_else: ... 定义default 只执行一次
<ofan> if_else: 不是 你新建一条记录就获得当前时间
<ofan> if_else: 第一个是模块名,第二个是模块的全局类..
<aBiNg> 1400x900 的 xft.dpi 多少合适呢？
<if_else> ofan: 兄，谢谢，我想定义的是用户加入到时间？default 应该可以吧，谢谢
<fillayu> 今天住旅馆
<fillayu> 故意跑来住的
<ofan> if_else: 那要写到用户注册的代码里
<if_else> ofan: 兄，我使用 from datatime import datetime 对不？
<if_else> ofan: 兄，你的意思是写在 views.py ？
<ofan> if_else: 是
<if_else> ofan: 悲剧啊啊，不会啊啊，没有个例子参考吗？
<ofan> if_else: 木有...
<ofan> if_else: 那个帖子里不是说了么
<if_else> ofan: 那位兄台，说的好晦涩啊啊！看来我要好好琢磨一下？谢谢了
<blueghost> 看样子， 装了 gnome3, unity 好像会用不了了
<blueghost> 应该也不会
<blueghost> 谁同时有 gnome3 和 unity 的。 谁说说 会不会 两个之间 有冲突
<lemonhall> blueghost: /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在捉摸这个目录。。都是些CSS/SVG/PNG。。。应该对你来说很轻松就改了
<fillayu> 下个版本的 ubuntu　用的不是 gnome3?
<ofan> fillayu: 改用qt..
<fillayu> 为何要改用
<fillayu> 换来换去多麻烦
<lemonhall> ofan: Ubuntu我觉得是在自己给自己制造麻烦啊，QT/GTK/MONO/VALA/特别混乱。。。。
<WhiteMoon> 8.04 怎么升级perl5.88到5.10阿
<WhiteMoon> 有没有系统问题阿？
<lemonhall> WhiteMoon: 有可能。。属于很底层的东西
<WhiteMoon> lemonhall:  电脑太破，只能装804，装10.04都卡
<ofan> lemonhall: 这都跟ubuntu没关系吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 都是独立的
<WhiteMoon> ofan: 可以apt-get装不？新立得里说perl已经是最新版本5.8了
<ofan> WhiteMoon: 5.8<5.1?
<fillayu> ofan 你在哪啊
<ofan> fillayu: 地球
<WhiteMoon> ofan: 5.010新阿
<fillayu> 哦？
<WhiteMoon> 现在是5.12了，8.04自带的是5.8.8
<ofan> ...
<OT_iux> WhiteMoon: 装10.04,然后不要开Compiz
<OT_iux> WhiteMoon: 或者换成xfce桌面环境什么的
<WhiteMoon> OT_iux: 为了升个perl就upgrade好像不值当的，8.04对我的老机器来说还是不错的：）
<OT_iux> WhiteMoon: 尝试手动添加源吧……
<WhiteMoon> OT_iux: 现在好不容易eclipse adt sdk都配好了，不想重新down一遍阿。慢死了
<OT_iux> 额…………
<OT_iux> 不知道这种东西能不能自己编译着来装的
 * OT_iux 呆滞……
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<lifeng> gnome-settings-daemon segfault了，界面丑得一塌糊涂
<caleb-> segfault 和界面丑有毛关系？
<lifeng> caleb-: gnome-settings-daemon起不来
<wegue> xchat 在xp下是收费的？
<caleb-> wegue: 有 free build
<caleb-> wegue: 源代码是免费的
<wegue> caleb-, 我还是用皮筋吧，XP上上个IRC我容易吗
<lainme> wegue: xchat2 for windows，容易。http://www.silverex.org/news/
<wegue> lainme, ubuntu下上IRC我一直用皮筋
<lainme> wegue: 一直用irssi
<caleb-> XP xchat 很多免费版啊
<wegue> lainme, 没听过这个软件
<caleb-> 皮筋太难用鸟
<wegue> caleb-, 皮筋的IRC设置不太难吧
<caleb-> 设置不难，但难用
<caleb-> 功能太弱鸟
<caleb-> 皮筋是样样通样央松啊
<caleb-> s/央/样
<void1> 只要不用ddc, pidgin的irc也没啥大不好的
<wegue> 一般应用就行了吧
<wegue> 通常IRC我就挂着。。。虽然不能升级。。
<void1> 我一直用pidgin irc的，能少开一个软件，多方便啊
<wegue> 皮筋除了上IRC就没作其他用途了
<happyaron> wegue: gtalk
<wegue> happyaron, 那个高级玩意儿我还没开始学习怎么用。。。
<yao_ziyuan> 额滴神啊，战斧巡航导弹的单价自轰炸利比亚以来已经在维基百科上翻了一番！
<yao_ziyuan> $US 569,000 (revised 19 March 2011) http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Tomahawk_%28missile%29&oldid=419683359
<yao_ziyuan> $755,851 (revised 20, March, 2011) http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Tomahawk_%28missile%29&oldid=419762125
<yao_ziyuan> $1,066,465 (revised 22 March, 2011) http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Tomahawk_%28missile%29&oldid=420073542
<wegue> 我了个去呀，没想到用个皮筋还要安装GTK。。
<void1> 哎？都不用msn吗
<wegue> 一般技术交流不是在IRC里解决么
<void1> firefox, chromium, 样样都要gtk...
<Gun^Rose> virtualbox4 虚拟了一个xp，使用3.2的addtions驱动很正常，就是不能用4的addtion，装完就变乌龟，不明白了。。。
<wegue> 目前是windows环境。。
<void1> 说的是平时和人联系啊
<Gun^Rose> 谁折腾过vbox4？
<void1> Gun^Rose: 旧版本addition会提示升级的吧
<void1> 正在用，被提示升级，于是升级
<Gun^Rose> void1: 会，我现在只能置之不理
<void1> 升级后一切正常
<Gun^Rose> void1: 我一升级就没法用了，太慢了
<void1> 个别现象吧
<Gun^Rose> 我的虚拟盘是直接用的3.2的，装了很多东西了，不想从头来过
<void1> 刚想说或许重装比较快...
<Gun^Rose> void1: 你开io-acpi什么的扩展了吗？
<wegue> void1, 联系别人一般QQ，或者手机
<void1> Gun^Rose: 没有
<iGoogle> .
<void1> Gun^Rose: 恩？刚才一看，好像他是推荐开的嘛，我打开看看
<Gun^Rose> void1: 我的这些是开着的，似乎和这个有关，但没法关闭了，已关闭就启动不了
<void1> Gun^Rose: 为什么？我可以很轻易的调整啊
<Gun^Rose> void1: 我估计是我的虚拟盘的问题，应该从新安装xp
<void1> Gun^Rose: 启动好了，也啥事没有，一切正常
<void1> Gun^Rose: 不过我的xp是只用来网银的，可能装的东西比较少
<Gun^Rose> void1: 有人说安装的时候不要开那个选项，一旦开了，就不能关
<Gun^Rose> void1: 算了，我重新安装吧，太别扭了
<void1> Gun^Rose: 哦，这样啊，我也不知道为什么，默认没有选上这个选项
<Gun^Rose> void1: 恩，我也没注意
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 继续用 3.x 不就好了
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04 怎么动作那么快 包括 了 qt 4.72
<kuai410022283111> #ubuntu /j
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 也是啊，就是心理觉得不舒服，每次都提示我有新版本了
<blueghost> 貌似 nokia 官方 的 sdk 还是 4.70 sdk beta版 的才包含 4.72
<blueghost> 不过还是担心， ubuntu 会 缺少某个库
<void1> 4.0开始ose版本也支持usb了，所以要升级啊
<Gun^Rose> void1: 呵呵，这个倒是，比较实用
<Gun^Rose> void1: 对了，ose和官方的比起来那个更好用呢？
<Gun^Rose> void1: 主要区别在哪里啊？
<blueghost> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/chw.asp
<blueghost> 这个不是 钓鱼网站 吧
<void1> Gun^Rose:  本来的差别主要就是usb啊
<Gun^Rose> void1: 那4版本的不是基本没啥区别了啊
<void1> 说起更好用肯定是官方版，但是ose的话可以从各个版本管理系统里装啊
<Gun^Rose> void1: 恩
<void1> Gun^Rose: 好像是从4开始是没啥区别了
<void1> 好像以前看到过一句代码合并了的什么话
<Gun^Rose> void1: 正重新装呢，发现不大开io-acpi的速度似乎很快！安装的速度就很快！
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 没区别了
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 哦，呵呵，太好啦
<void1> 管网上貌似已经没有ose的说法了
<void1> 只有vb的source下载
<Gun^Rose> void1: 哦
<zhaojie> ?
<cfy> 有没有杭州的?
<cfy> 熟悉杭州火车站到下沙的路的?
<OT_iux> 半夜上线的布鲁苟斯特早
<OT_iux> cfy: 杭州 or 杭州南？
<cfy> OT_iux: 杭州火车站
<cfy> OT_iux: 你杭州的?
<OT_iux> 我不是……但是杭州有2个火车站。
<cfy> OT_iux: 没有南那个
<cfy> OT_iux: 算了,我才想起来.是准备打的的.不用找路了...
<cfy> OT_iux: 杭州打的起步多杀?
<cfy> OT_iux: 杭州打的起步多少?
<alvin_rxg> 10
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 用过 gnome3 吗
<lemonhall> OT_iux: .............
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问你一个 gnome3 的问题
<OT_iux> cfy: 我当时是被送到杭州南
<lemonhall> blueghost: 直接问
<OT_iux> cfy: 被坑了好几十块才到市区
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 那 http://goo.gl/4rrQt
<OT_iux> cfy: Google地图说，杭州站就在下沙附近
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 点击 活动 后， 怎么 测换 四格 的 wallpaper
<cfy> OT_iux: blueghost 20km大概多少钱?
<lemonhall> blueghost: ??
<blueghost> cfy:) 什么 20km
<cfy> OT_iux: 嗯,看到了.到时可以考虑公交.不过我是 晚上7点到
<cfy> blueghost: 20km,打的,起步10元
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 四格 paper 测换 啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 本人 打 摩托 的，3块起步
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 每公里多少钱?
<cfy> blueghost: 呵呵....
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 每公里忘了……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 那20km大概呢?
<blueghost> cfy:) 茂名 从 这头 到 那头 总共 也没有 20km
<blueghost> cfy:) 打摩托 5块就吓死人了
<OT_iux> http://maps.google.com.hk/maps?q=%E6%9D%AD%E5%B7%9E%E7%81%AB%E8%BD%A6%E7%AB%99+to+%E4%B8%8B%E6%B2%99&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我已经换过来了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你用了TWEAK TOOL么？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 可能 100 不到点
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 貌似54
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 很少设置 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 被你一说还以为背景桌面和【活动】的桌面用的不一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我正在安装呢
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 10+(10-3)*2+(20-10)*3=54
<cfy> blueghost: 呵呵.你杭州的?
<cfy> http://www.ddmap.com/mstmap50007/mst_more.jsp?g_ref=taxi#571
<blueghost> cfy:) 我也想
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 是这样算
<cfy> blueghost: 那哪里的?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯,就怕被宰了...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我正在升级呢。 我是说 4格 那种样式 的 workpaper测换
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也觉得不多。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说错了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我正在升级呢。 我是说 4格 那种样式 的 workpaper测换
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啥叫测换？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 切换
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 欺负我 普通话不好吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 切换
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啥叫workpaper?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: blueghost 貌似直接有公交..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我英语不好， 普通话也不好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 工作区
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你哪里人啊
<alvin_rxg> cfy: hzbus
<lemonhall> blueghost: 四格？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 终于找着 术语了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 回学校，跟你儿子一起学
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 咋了?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊， compiz 的不也有 相同 的特效吗
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 查公交咯……
<lemonhall> blueghost: GNOME-SHELL只能用智能工作区。。和原来不太一样了。。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: k525 k210
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity 的切换 也是这样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你要切换工作区？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 便宜，4块钱到了
<lemonhall> blueghost: CTRL+ALT+上下
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这个时候...google连补上了.....
<cfy> 我操你妹, 方xx
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不喜欢这一点。 我喜欢 固定的。 而且每个工作区 有他自己 的用途
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有 主要的， 有编程的，有看a片和听音乐，有编程的，有上网的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 刚好 四个工作区
<lemonhall> blueghost: 也对，个人习惯不同。。。它是智能化管理的。。。我试试最多能开几个
<crose> A片区= =！
<vic_> 悲剧了，yaourt貌似搜索不了aur的软件包了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩。。开6个都行
<WhiteMoon> 第8套广播体操做了3遍～～http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTU2NzM2MA==.html
<cfy> blueghost: 我就一个,平铺....
<blueghost> cfy:) 我顶天立地一广东人
<blueghost> cfy:) 我想将程序和窗口分类
<cfy> blueghost: nb
<WhiteMoon> 我日，好长时间没做操，做几遍还挺累
<blueghost> cfy:)  最好每个工作区， 有独立 的菜单。
<cfy> blueghost: 平铺
<lemonhall> cfy: 平铺的话，是不是要求屏幕很大？
<blueghost> cfy:) 或者 将 菜单 某一类下 的程序，启动后，自动 去到相应 的工作区
<jingqq5210> 问一个c语言的问题
<blueghost> cfy:) 我想 单个工作区 的窗口尽量少。
<blueghost> cfy:) 尽量 按类别 管理程序和窗口
<cfy> blueghost: 我就三个....opera+emacs+xterm
<cfy> jingqq5210: 说啊...
<blueghost> cfy:) 那你简单。
<blueghost> cfy:) 有时 简约 就是美
 * blueghost 细看， cfy 就一美男子
<cfy> jingqq5210: 快说啊....我要断网了.....
<jingqq5210> http://code.bulix.org/qcaauu-79673代码在这里
<cfy> jingqq5210: 啥问题?
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 问题呢
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 编译不过???
<jingqq5210> 第15行如果把for循环的判断的两个条件顺序改了，就会出错
<cfy> 判断素数的?
<jingqq5210> 现在是正确的
<cfy> jingqq5210: ;isPrime == true, (div * div) <= num;
<cfy> jingqq5210: 你用= ?!
<cfy> jingqq5210: 说错了.你用      ','   ?!
<cfy> jingqq5210: 抛弃isPrime == true然或用后面的值啊...
 * edison0354 我上党校回来了
<jingqq5210> 嗯？有问题么？
<blueghost> 又来素数，素数 就是把不是素数的 剔除，剩下素数
<crose> &&
<jingqq5210> 额，我再去看看逗号 cfy
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 我的做法和你的不一样
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 怎么说～～
<cfy`> 第15用&&
<cfy`> 不要用 ,
<jingqq5210> cfy !!!!对啊
<cfy`> bs edison
<jingqq5210> cfy 我脑袋秀逗了，thx
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 不是一个一个数来判断是否 为素数， 把一定不是素数 的剔除， 剩下 的就是。用一大数组来保存。
<cfy`> 我刚断网…
<cfy`> edison 0354 ....
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 我刚才也作了一个跟你类似的
<jingqq5210> 但是我觉得数组太大了
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 全数组设为1， 把 不是素数的，填0.
<cfy`> 判断质数用 gmp
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 不过 会有一些数会重复 ，还没想到 怎么 解决
<cfy`> 用库好了，除非你在写作页
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 不过 会有一些数会重复判断 ，还没想到 怎么 解决。 这个方法 我用乘的。
<jingqq5210> 自己想写一个～～cfy
<jingqq5210> cfy`:
<soiamso> blueghost: gmp 库
<cfy`> Nb的都 miller-rabin
<OT_iux> \写一个超大的数列，然后从2开始，把2的倍数全踢掉，然后3的倍数，然后5的倍数 …… ?
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 对
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 已经知道不是素数的，不用倍数
<cfy`> 用高级的， 用概率法的
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 2,3,4已经被剔除不管,然后5,然后7
<jingqq5210> 额，9593 primes total from 1 to 100000.
<OT_iux> @@
<jingqq5210> 10万个数字一秒钟之内
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 大概到 max ^-2 就可以判断出了
<jingqq5210> 我觉得一个个的算，也不会太慢
<ofan> jingqq5210: 一百位以内的 能多快?
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 其实有库，工作时最好用库的。 平时 锻炼的可以 锻炼一下自己的算法
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 我只是 我自己的算法
<crose> 话说stdbool.h这玩意是c99的？
<jingqq5210> 嗯嗯 blueghost
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 好像我的有错误
<ofan> 能实际使用的素数最少也要200个十进制位
<OT_iux> ?
<OT_iux> @@
<blueghost> OT_iux:)
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 不过和你说的差不多， 不过 有些会被重复踢。 5 就是一个
<lemonhall> blueghost: ....
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 15被 3踢了一次，又被15踢一次
<OT_iux> 为啥会重复踢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 叔叔好
<OT_iux> 不会阿
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后。。。
<OT_iux> 3踢过了
<OT_iux> 就不在数组里了呀
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你到底是做啥的？C++QT都会啊。。
<jingqq5210> 正在用我的暴力算法算1到1 000 000 000 0
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只是看看你在不在。。妹子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 怪叔叔
<jingqq5210> 算了一半了。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 他是大叔...
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 我是用 标注的方式， 不直接从数组删除的，而是 赋 1 或 0
<edison0354> ofan: ?
<ofan> edison0354: ?
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 我就是考虑这样太浪费空间了
<edison0354> ofan: 我又要remux一大堆动画了……刚下了一堆，竟然丫的全是外挂字幕的……
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 这样的话， 值是0，到5了，又重复 赋值 0
 * RavenChan syslinux挺好用的 \耶/
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 空间可以用位
<ofan> edison0354: 挂字母多好
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 空间可以用位 来节省
<blueghost> 64位就64个数
<edison0354> ofan: 我放到一个mkv里
<jingqq5210> 哦～～ blueghost
<blueghost> 就是清0
<ofan> edison0354: 奥..
<blueghost> 非素数的位清0
<ofan> edison0354: 你有eva的tv版高清吗?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么 ，我也画画 呢
<jingqq5210> 现在cpu100%运行状态
<jingqq5210> 。。
<edison0354> ofan: 不高清，但是也不错了
<edison0354> ofan: 没法给你阿……
<jingqq5210> 如果万恶的window早改卡死了吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 升级完成了
<OT_iux> ofan: 我有EVA的TV版2003 REnew的版本
<OT_iux> ofan: 26级+OVA+剧场版
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 只是参考而已。 不一定好的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
 * OT_iux 是EVA狂热粉丝
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 先 重启一下
<ofan> OT_iux: 一集有多大?
<edison0354> OT_iux: 咱俩的好像一样
<ofan> OT_iux: 剧场版我齐了,差重制的tv版
<lemonhall> ofan: 去忙出国把
<ofan> lemonhall: 在忙
<lemonhall> ofan: EVA什么的少看。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ....
<Feng> 。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<ofan> lemonhall: 像个...
<Feng> ofan: ....
<OT_iux> :新世纪福音战士2003 RENEWAL$ ls -lh
<OT_iux> 总用量 2.8G
<OT_iux> -rw------- 1 rocky rocky 118M 2004-07-15 20:37 01.rm
<OT_iux> -rw------- 1 rocky rocky 105M 2004-07-15 23:42 02.rmvb
<ofan> lemonhall: 大姐姐...
<edison0354> lemonhall: onesama~
<ofan> OT_iux: 也不是很高哦
<OT_iux> ofan: 貌似我开着驴子一直在共享这货
<OT_iux> ofan: 没办法……不过好像画质够看的吧
<ofan> OT_iux: 有链接没?
<ofan> OT_iux: 有mkv的 一集200m
<OT_iux> @@ 我不知道……
<ofan> OT_iux: verycd上有个20G+的集合..
<OT_iux> ofan: 那个没源……
<OT_iux> ofan: 那你就下MKV的吧……
<ofan> OT_iux: 是啊
<ofan> OT_iux: 没源 啊
<Feng> 谁有mac的dmg没？
<OT_iux> ofan: 我找找我当年的源是哪个
<OT_iux> ofan: 我的电脑电驴24小时开着
<xiamx> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/09/0511208&amp;from=rss
<ofan> OT_iux: 好吧 求个链接
<edison0354> OT_iux: 咱俩的真的好像一样……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 看来你年纪也不会太大。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 又忘了你在哪里上学？
<ofan> edison0354: 氪星
<Feng> OT_iux: 有mac的源没？
<ofan> OT_iux: 正太?
<OT_iux> Feng: 话说电影分linux和mac么
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 刚毕业3年
<OT_iux> ofan: 额，verycd原来的资源发布贴都删了好像
<jingqq5210> OT_iux: 毕业啥感觉
<Feng> OT_iux: 话说我问的是mac系统的源
<ofan> OT_iux: 可以搜到
<ofan> 搜索就出来了
<OT_iux> ofan: 我不知道怎么从自己的电驴上找下完了的东西的ed2k链接
<OT_iux> Feng: 我不知道怎么从自己的电驴上找下完了的东西的ed2k链接
<ofan> OT_iux: 复制ed2k链接到剪贴板..
<OT_iux> 给你一堆MD5,你到Global里按MD5sum搜寻？
<Kandu> OT_iux: alcc 文件名
<ofan> OT_iux: 贴magnet链接吧
<OT_iux> Kandu: 谢谢，我试试
<OT_iux> ofan: 没有那个东西……
<crose> OT_iux: alinkcreator
<ofan> OT_iux: 不是amule?
<OT_iux> ofan: 是 amule 阿……
<ofan> OT_iux: amule可以
<OT_iux> crose: 额… 喔
<crose> OT_iux: 忘了在amule的哪个包里了
<ofan> OT_iux: 右键文件,就看到了
<OT_iux> 还是 alcc好用
<OT_iux> 稍等
<OT_iux> ofan: 我小窗你
<ofan> OT_iux: magnet链接?
<OT_iux> ofan: 能用么？
<edison0354> OT_iux: ofan：你俩要用ed2k传？
<OT_iux> edison0354: 我只是提供源= =
<Jade_Q> 我用的10.10，安装gnome3 编译的时候提示needed by `libregress_la-regress.lo'，出现了错误，怎么解决啊，谢谢～
<if_else> cfy，我在下沙的
<if_else> 城站 到下沙，坐 525 / 南站 坐 362
<if_else> 各位，兄台，早睡了
<if_else> 把
<blueghost> 我升级了，system setting 也有了， 怎么 还是调不了 窗口装饰
<gebjgd> blueghost, ubuntu?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 是的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 还要装 什么吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 推荐个好的录音软件
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 太难看了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没用过ubuntu
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 那你用 gnome3 吗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 要装什么才有 设置 窗口装饰的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: audacity
<Kandu> debian 將 libc 頭文件的 man page 放哪個包里？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win也有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给老婆
<Kandu> 同樣還有系統介面的頭文件又是？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有win的
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么在 gnome3中设置主题啊
<blueghost> gtk2和gtk3主题不相容
<blueghost> gtk3程序像 windows 98
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么设置啊
<blueghost> system setting 没有设置项
<lifeng> blueghost: 你看看gnome-settings-daemon启动了没有
<jingqq5210> 。。
<blueghost> lifeng:) 哦
<blueghost> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lifeng> blueghost: 很好，和我一样^_^
<blueghost> lifeng:) ....
<blueghost> 怎么办
<lifeng> blueghost: 不知道，懒得解决
<lemonhall> blueghost: GDB。。。段错误还能怎么解决
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的怎么设置窗口装饰的
<gebjgd> gdb * core
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的好难看
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不懂
<blueghost> You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<blueghost> 貌似我已运行了一个实例了
<blueghost> system setting 有设置， 但没有设置主题的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你太能折腾了
<iwohaoaini> 我的vpn服务启动失败，这是为什么啊
<blueghost> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<blueghost> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<blueghost> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<blueghost> 这个什么意思
<blueghost> 要怎么办
<lemonhall> blueghost: 包都坏了
 * edison0354 快停电了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 痛苦啊
<lwf808> 请问，怎样在freebsd 下把 网卡驱动 编译进内核，而不是模块？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不玩 ubuntulo1 了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不玩 ubuntu 了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 为了gnome3，我都想上arch了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 就是硬盘没有试用的空间了
<lwf808> 虚拟机
<lwf808> edison0354, 虚拟机
<edison0354> lwf808: 硬盘没空间了虚拟机毛还……还有，我没有用虚拟机的习惯……
<lwf808> edison0354, 你硬盘有多大？
<happyaron> 。。。
<edison0354> lwf808: 320
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 求硬盘……
 * edison0354 怎么还不停电捏……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 320g还没地方？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 早就满了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 20G都跑的arch
<lwf808> edison0354, 我80G的硬盘都还猛搞
<gebjgd> edison0354, 都是毛片？=
<edison0354> gebjgd: …………………………66
<edison0354> lwf808: 你东西少……
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<lwf808> edison0354, 没有电影，没有歌
<happyaron> edison0354: 我硬盘一共20G
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔终于出来了
<edison0354> happyaron: 那你还无损……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我有1.5T
<edison0354> lwf808: 我歌就有将近80G好像
<happyaron> edison0354: 听的少啊。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我比你多点
<edison0354> lemonhall: 1T+320G*2
<lemonhall> edison0354: 2t?
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<lwf808> edison0354, 能听完不？或者你现在听了多少？
<edison0354> lwf808: 收藏……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 等吧，下次直接买3T的硬盘
<edison0354> lwf808: 大部分都是itunes plus aac阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求旧的1T
<lwf808> edison0354, 怕打击盗版时，没得下载？
<Gun^Rose> 日啊，全都上T啦？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 装ARCH把
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你现在有几个系统？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 3
<happyaron> edison0354: 你悦姐随身带的移动储存设备就比我硬盘多了，总共的 储存量有2.5T
<edison0354> lwf808: ……
<lwf808> 我硬盘上最耗空间的是，虚拟机和系统iso
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的小本子是专门用来折腾的。。。所以无压力。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我随身只有4GB
<edison0354> lemonhall: 只有一台电脑
<lemonhall> edison0354: 而且因为是INTEL的显卡。。对LINUX相当友好
<happyaron> edison0354: 那你和我差不多
<edison0354> lemonhall: 投身MAC党吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下次也买这种小本子。。。
<lwf808> freebsd怎么把驱动编译进内核？不是模块。
<lwf808> google，baidu好像都是linux的，
<lifeng> 过六七年就要上百T了
<lemonhall> lwf808:
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我 用着 gnome3了
<lwf808> lemonhall, ??
<lemonhall> edison0354: ARCH真的不错。。。再折腾一个月。。。看看，不过听说像我这么折腾。。开TESTING库，很容易挂
<blueghost> 锐姐???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我也跟你的党了
<wegue> 请问ifconfig中的tun是什么东西啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) arch 党
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ping
<wzssyqa> happyaron: pong
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你转ARCH了？
<pityonline> wegue: tun 是 vpn 的虚拟网卡
<wegue> pityonline: 谢谢
<pityonline> wegue: :)
<wegue> 我终于知道为什么我能看油土鳖了。。。似乎用的是ipv6，gw6c起作用了
<lemonhall> wegue: ???
<lemonhall> wegue: gw6c?
<wegue> lemonhall: 是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 荷兰也玩armoklaufer
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 阿姆斯特丹一哥们扫射，死7 伤16
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 市中心的超市里
<alvin_rxg> o
<Gun^Rose> 现实版的T，够猛啊
<Gun^Rose> CT呢？
<lemonhall> wegue: 我去看看。。貌似不错的东西
<wegue> lemonhall: = =
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 不是吧，对生活不满？还是恐怖主义？还是精神问题？
<lemonhall> wegue: 找不到。。。ARCH下看来得手工编译。。麻烦。。明天折腾
<wegue> lemonhall: ubuntu软件中心无压力
<lemonhall> NoIE: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2888355/
<lemonhall> NoIE: 只剩下你一个啊宅了。。看这个课程。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 很神奇，不过我现在穷得没钱买纸了。
<leyle> ##c
<leyle> 还有人在么？帮我看一下我这个c 咋个输出不正确呢？
<pocoyo> leyle: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<leyle> http://code.bulix.org/osvnty-79674
<leyle> pocoyo: ？
<pocoyo> leyle: .
<alvin_rxg> scanf 错了……
<alvin_rxg> leyle:
<leyle> al
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 哦？能具体说一下不？
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 感觉scanf（）好复杂样
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 你把 scanf("please input %d,%d\n",&x,&y); =》 scanf("%d,%d\n",&x,&y);
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 哦，不能有前面那句话？
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 你把 scanf("please input %d,%d\n",&x,&y); =》 scanf("%d,%d",&x,&y);
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 可以有……
<alvin_rxg> scanf("%d %d", &x, &y);  <= 很多以空格作为分隔符的
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 果然运行正确了，为啥加入了 please 那个就错了？
<alvin_rxg> scanf("please %d,%d", ...) => 就得输入 "please 123,123"
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 哦，
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 这些库函数可以到哪里去找到一些有实例的文档阿？无论是man 还是k&r书附录都只有一个原型
<alvin_rxg> leyle: gnu..
<leyle> ……
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 忽悠阿，http://gcc.gnu.org/ 只有gcc的 document 和wiki 是如何使用gcc的阿
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 你问问别人吧，我没找过那些文档
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 你是咋个学习的？
<Kandu> leyle: open group 的文檔還不錯。都給出例子了
<alvin_rxg> 这不是 c语言基础么……好教材那么多……
<leyle> Kandu: open group http://www.opengroup.org/ 这个网站？
<leyle> 好像不是
<Kandu> leyle: 嗯
<chattan> CCSM里设置立方体底部的图片又变地方了？
<Loongjiang> 小Ｋ都下了啊
<Loongjiang> 真神奇，ibus可以在终端下用了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-02
<archl> ofan_ KDE 4.8 for windows 不错了
<archl> ofan_ 你可以让人用用，挺稳定的了。
<archl> ofan 有64bit
<archl> roylez:  主席怪鸡
<ofan> archl: linux上都不是很稳定
<ofan> archl: 关不了机
<Evanescence> 我遇到过Ubuntu 12.04 按电源键强制关机5分钟长按都无法关机的.最后拔电源线才关机,这个真让我恶心.....
<ofan> Evanescence: 你的电脑有问题
<Evanescence> ofan: 怎么说?
<ofan> Evanescence: 正常的不会按5分钟都不关
<Evanescence> ofan: 我就是按了5分钟都没有关机,我在使用shutdown命令后,然后ubuntu转到splash界面后就不动了,电脑的硬盘指示灯也不闪了.所以我才强制关机,可是还是不行
<Evanescence> 其实电源键和把插头差不多吧?
<ofan> Evanescence: 一般就按几秒
<Evanescence> 我的电脑总是要按好久,我遇到两三次了,估计买的不好
<newk> 咋没人吱声呢？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求在ubuntu11.10上用光盘安装win7 ？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369513 我的笔记本是hp4436s 。一直使用的ubuntu，想安装机子自带的光盘系统让它成为双系统 ubuntu/win7 ， 昨天搞了半天就是搞不好光盘启动的方法/害得我装ubutnu好几遍，硬盘分区我也使用GPARTED分区了。 求高手给点 …
<ofan> Evanescence: 换吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 没钱的说,不是说换就换的,不过也没问题,一般没事,就是遇到的时候非常纠结.还是忍了,为了没钱的我....
<xiaopeng> 有谁知道在gdb中设置一个断点时，`break *_start'中的*号的作用到底是什么？
<zlei> 回收站打不开了
<ofan> xiaopeng: 匹配
<xiaopeng> ofan: 匹配？我觉得不是这样
<xiaopeng> ofan: 应该是和地址有关的
<xiaopeng> ofan: 这不是正则表达式
<ofan> xiaopeng: 匹配函数名
<ofan> xiaopeng: help break
<xiaopeng> 不是这样的，gdb info中有*ADDRESS
<xiaopeng> 在9.2specifying a location
<xiaopeng> 我只是疑问一个问题
<xiaopeng> 在c中可以通过b main来设置main函数处的断点
<xiaopeng> 而在汇编中非的用 b *_start才行
<ofan> xiaopeng: 你写的没main
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我给你描述一下我的问题吧
<xiaopeng> ofan: 咱们讨论一下
<xiaopeng> ofan: 首先在c中b main和b *main是有区别的，它们停的位置不一样。
<xiaopeng> 这两种方法都能成功设置断点，成功调试程序
<xiaopeng> 但是在汇编中比如：.text .global _start  _start: nop movl $1, %eax int $0x80
<xiaopeng> 只能使用b *_start+1的方式，这里有个gdb的bug
<xiaopeng> b *_start并不会停止
<xiaopeng> 但是问题是当我在slax上写了一个C程序，可以通过b main来设置断点，但是在拿到debian上以后，这样的方式就失效了。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在？
<xiaopeng> 只能通过，b *main+1的方式
<xiaopeng> 我现在还不知道其中的原因
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: gdb 版本问题？
<xiaopeng> 我的是4.4
<xiaopeng> 我觉得还有其他原因，也许与gdb无关。
<namoamitabuddha> 4.4？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<xiaopeng> en, 4.4一直都是
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我把 stream 的问题在 SO 上问了下，老外让看 SICP 的 video
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他好像说够直观了。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 急需高手帮忙指点下简单脚本调用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369517 该脚本如下： #！/bin/bash # father script. echo "this is the father" FILM="A Few Good Men" echo "I like the film :$FILM" # call the child script # but export variable first export FILM child echo "back to father" echo "and the film is :$FILM" 调用的“child”脚本如下： #！/bin/bash # chi …
<zlei> 用arch的有没回收站打不开的
<namoamitabuddha> 回收站……
<waynewang> 谁知wikileaks的IRC ?
<waynewang> 88.80.16.63/9999
<waynewang>  #wikichat - for any WikiLeaks related chat
<waynewang>  #offtopic - for chat about just any topic
<waynewang>  #bitcoin - a channel created for our Bitcoin bot, used to gather Bitcoin donations. You can request a one-time wallet address and any BTC sent there will be accounted by us.
<waynewang> 怎么上不去呢
<namoamitabuddha> 谁学过 OCaml
<hoxily> wayne_wang, 可以上去啊
<wayne_wang> 88.80.16.63/9999 你能上去？
<hoxily> wayne_wang, 没错. 需要开启 SSL 模式.
<wayne_wang> hoxily, 我怎么就上去
<wayne_wang> hoxily, 在哪里开启，我用XCHAT
<hoxily> 否则提示 Socket Closed by server.
<namoamitabuddha> 这个 redhatlinux101 怎么老是登陆登出
<ofan> 屏蔽掉
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: HOWTO
<hoxily> Xchat-->NetworkList--> Edit button --> Use SSL for... checkbox && Accept invalid SSL... checkbox all checked.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: /ignore
<wayne_wang> hoxily, 谢谢，上去了，
<hoxily> no thks
<wayne_wang> hoxily, 上边人不多啊，呵呵
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: /help ignore
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我已经 ignore 了
<woju> 有没有讨论大便的频道？大家的大便都正常吗？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以屏蔽所有进出的
<caasi> 谁对电源管理比较了解的
<ofan> woju: 你去qq上找吧
<woju> 完蛋了，我肯定是得肠癌了
<caasi> 现在合上笔记本盖子无法睡眠了
<woju> ofan: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不想这么做。
<caasi> 。。。
<caasi> 你们讨论的是真的大便阿。。。
<caasi> 我以为是debian
<woju> caasi: 是啊，大便在健康里面很重要的，每天都有
<draketang> 重口味
<caasi> woju: 。。。
<caasi> 怎么查看event是否被探测到了
<caasi> 现在合上笔记本盖子都没反应
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 原来是用 acpid 的，现在应该是用 pm 代替了吧，我不清楚。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 之前还是可以的
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 不知道改了什么。。。然后就没反应了
<woju> linux的shell的寿命长，还是windows的寿命长？
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 你是用啥管理电源
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不会安装iNode客户端，求方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369521 我同学电脑来求救：：：今天我安装了ubuntu12，首先要解决的问题就是上网，我在学校用的是校园网，需要iNode客户端。之后，我就郁闷了，不会安装，看了网上的一些教程，关键的最后一步就不行了，放在usr/iNode/iNodeClient目录中的iNodeClien …
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: acpid+ pm-utils
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 还有个cpufretil
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 调cpu频率的
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: pm 是不是可以代替 acpid 了
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: cpufreq-util 是和 pm 配合的
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，是吧
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 那现在我想知道问题到底处在哪里，所以想先看看acpi事件是否被探测到了
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我现在完全偷懒，用 GUI 的东西
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 本质还是一样的把
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 这样就不需要关心到底层了
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我估计是因为事件没有被捕获，我在终端输入`pm-suspend`是可以睡眠的
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 例如哪一天 ACPI 被代替了
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 不一定，也有可能是消息指派函数被代替了。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 反正问题不大，随机应变就行了
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我看了下那个函数，好像是对的
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: /etc/acpi/handler.sh
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 还是说其他的？
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 现在应该是 pm 管理了把
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: pm 和 acpid 混用可能会出问题。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 因为之前一直是好着的
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我以前用的 laptop-mode-tools
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我之前一直混用着的
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我也用过laptop-mode-tools。感觉太累赘了。功能重复。现在不用了
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 其实最好仅仅用其中一种。
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: laptop-mode-tools 是用 acpid 的，现在应该要不用了，否则会引起混乱。
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 这方面的说明很少。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，不过arch 的wiki写的还是挺好的
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop-mode-tools
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Laptop Mode Tools - ArchWiki
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我看那里面似乎还没说 pm-utils 里面其实已经有了这部分内容，laptop-mode-tools 不是和 pm-utils 共存的。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我没用laptop-mode-tools
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 还有我刚试了一下 # acpi_listen
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我是说他上面的说明
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 然后按下了电源按钮
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 结果……睡眠过去了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 谁能发一个11.10的3D美化效果compiz的profile http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369523 安装了compiz后无论怎么弄都不成功，要么桌面黑屏，要么没有菜单栏，按照置顶帖的修复办法也没用 希望有人传一下那个配置文件当作最后的杀招了 统计信息: 发表于 由 多云转大雨 — 2012-04-02 11:30
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 这可以说明事件被正常捕获了吗
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 你要测试盖子的事件
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 刚又试了试合上盖子
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 没有睡眠。终端输出： button/lid LID close button/lid LID open
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 就是说事件被捕获到了，但是没有做出相应的响应
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我弄不清楚了。
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 那问题处在哪里呢？
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我是说合上盖子它没有睡眠，但是它知道我作出了合盖子这个动作
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 不清楚，acpid 和 pm-utils 算是同层次的东西，我觉得共存可能会带来问题。但是现在的状况似乎是 pm-utils 无法完全代替 acpid，很多工具都是用 acpid
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 哦。还是不太理解它们
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 设计混乱
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 大致理解了下 structure、functor 之间的关系。
<ofan> caasi: gnome/kde
<caasi> ofan: gnome
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: gnome 的话，gnome-power-manager 是上层
<ofan> caasi: 渣gnome,换了
<caasi> ofan: 额。。。
<caasi> ofan: 对于我貌似还没有充分的理由去换它
<ofan> caasi: 这还不充分
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 这个是安装了的
<ofan> 现在我kde里点关机没反映，我都想换了
<caasi> ofan: 额。。。你这个问题貌似比较严重
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 我知道。你要了解问题出现的层次。
<ofan> caasi: 还是不够稳定
<caasi> ofan: 每次shutdown。呵呵
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 我也不清楚具体的工作原理
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 解决 U 盘安装 Ubuntu 12.04 不成功的方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369524 现在正在学习Linux ， 所以决定在自己的电脑上装个Ubuntu用用。由于手头没有光盘，只能用U盘来装。 于是乎就在网上搜索 如何用U盘安装Ubuntu，网上的教程大部分一样就是找个刻盘工具把操作系统刻在U盘上然后电脑从USB 启动。  …
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 事件是触发的，只是没有接着触发`pm-suspend`。问题应该就出在这里
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 下关于Eclipse的配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369528 把Eclipse移植到Ubuntu下各种不爽。Ubuntu下写的代码要一个叉一个叉的点，导包，没有自动联想功能。请教Windows下自动导包，自动联想，以及代码补全功能在Eclipse下怎么设置啊。请原谅我是新手，怎么实现敲一个System.后自动联想out丫 统计信息:  …
<wujie> 哈哈
<wujie> 有WPS for linux 没
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: rlwrap 能高亮括号匹配么
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/3664515
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Just some Bruins fans.. oh wait?!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助] Ubuntu 11.10 升级 3.2内核无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369531 我下载了12.04的 3.2.0-21内核源代码，使用11.10 3.0内核的配置，编译安装后（具体见我的帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=369485），有线网卡和无线网卡都无法链接。 点右上角的网络图标 connect 会提示 offline。 用lsmod看  …
<Eastux> bug？？
<hoxily> redhatlinux10, 你好像每隔1分钟掉线一次. 怎么啦
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新到 gnome3.4 ，进不去 了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369533 现在的情况是，更新到 gnome 3.4 之后， 进不去GNOME SHELL 了，说是扩展的问题， 我就把扩展都御载了， 但是还是进不去，提示说： Code: Oh no something has gone wrong a problem has occurred and the system can't recover. please log out and try again 然后，我就 pacman -R gno …
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> 低价出售VPN,SSH
<mayli> ofan: 你把nick改成“低价出售VPN,SSH”更有效果
<sikao_lfs> 问一下，这算不算bug啊   ubuntu12.04如果你管理用户登录系统后。使用终端 先su root  再startx -- :1 那么将会把管理用户目录里的.Xauthority改变文件为root用户所有和root组.造成此用户重启后无法登录进入桌面系统
<freeayu_> sikao_lfs  你专门研究lfs的？
<sikao_lfs> 还有一个bug.就是我这种电脑双系统，当在win7下进入省电模式后，再进入ubuntu12.04就会花屏。。。。啥都看不清。
<sikao_lfs> freeayu_: 不是业余折腾的
<stlifey> 好像最新的xf86-video-ati有问题？
<stlifey> gentoo和arch都是，进入桌面之前有斜纹一样的东西。。
<sikao_lfs> freeayu_: 不是的。。我是业余折腾lfs。因为我曾经折腾这个长达9个多月。后面又断断续续的搞。所以干脆起这个名字。
<freeayu_> 真是不容易
<freeayu_> 居然折腾这么久
<sikao_lfs> freeayu_: 失败长达九个月。。。。。。现在想起就好笑。。。
<stlifey> sikao_lfs: 为什么你没考虑过gentoo。。
<sikao_lfs> freeayu_: 没法子，人笨。。。。。
<freeayu_> 没什么。。。
<freeayu_> 也许你你某些知识面不够导致
<sikao_lfs> stlifey: 因为我是爱好者。目前还想不出用这个赚钱，自然找社区支持最高的。
<sikao_lfs> 对了。关于我说的那2个算bug嘛？
<sikao_lfs> ubuntu12.04如果你管理用户登录系统后。使用终端 先su root  再startx -- :1 那么将会把管理用户目录里的.Xauthority改变文件为root用户所有和root组.造成此用户重启后无法登录进入桌面系统
<freeayu_> 我想知道哪里有比较全面 的介绍 debian包管理的文档
<sikao_lfs> 还有一个bug.就是我这种电脑双系统，当在win7下进入省电模式后，再进入ubuntu12.04就会花屏。。。。啥都看不清。
<ertuio> 还是web chat好，
<sikao_lfs> 必须重新回到win7下修改省电模式，ubuntu12.04才能正常。
<ertuio> 比xchat irssi感觉好多了
<stlifey> sikao_lfs: 内核有个WMI的东西，试试看关掉
<wujie> 我找到一个游戏平台，http://www.desura.com/
<kk> wujie,啥网址y Games & Mods | Desura
<freeayu_> 我想知道哪里有比较全面 的介绍 debian包管理的文档
<sikao_lfs> stlifey: 好，我试试关闭wmi
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 12.04登陆界面小齿轮只有unity和unity2D http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369534 求助 大神们，我安装时的12.04 登陆界面小齿轮 只有unity和unity2D两个界面，系统监视器里显示已经安装了Gnome3.4；可是在登陆界面选择的时候却没有gnome的选项，各位大神们 这是怎么回事 怎么才能出来四个选项啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<ertuio> .Oicebot on
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: rlwrap 能吗？
<ertuio> jrrp
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我网上 google 看到说可以，但是没说具体方法
<huangya> 问一个基础的问题：通常我们看到在计算硬盘容量的时候head数目为255.而目前主流硬盘只有4个盘面，即有4个磁头。那就是是不是说明Cylinder、Head、Sector中的Head的概念只不过是逻辑上的概念了？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 可能是 readline 的配置？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: set blink-matching-paren on ？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不行
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不行
<joerh99> dd
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: gauche 用过没
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不要纠结这些东西。scheme 不适合做 shell
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 啥 shell
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我在测试 rlwrap 的功能。看到里面一个 manpage 提到 gosh
<tmdd> 天气好暗啊，今天
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 只是 scheme 的 interpretor
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: blink-matching-paren 是 readline 的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: Gauche is an R5RS Scheme implementation developed to be a handy script interpreter, which allows programmers and system administrators to write small to large scripts for their daily chores. Quick startup, built-in system interface, native multilingual support are some of my goals.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: man rlwrap
<tmdd> 求音乐推荐
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Debian成为开源促进会的分支机构 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369542 Debian 项目宣布作为分支机构加入开源促进会（Open Source Initiative）。声明称，通过成为开源促进会的分支机构，Debian 项目认可了两个组织共同努力的目标。 Debian 是最著名和最有影响力的 Linux 发行版，而开源促进会（OSI）是一个全球 …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你用 rlwrap 有没有括号匹配？我发现我不能是因为 vi-mode
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-readline/2012-02/msg00002.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Re: [Bug-readline] 'blink-matching-paren' not working in vi-mode
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: blink-matching-paren 是不是光标临时跳转到匹配的括号然后再跳回来？emacs-mode 有
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他会 highlight 一下
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是 bug 就没办法了
<tmdd> redhatlinux10: 你在干啥
<tmdd> redhatlinux10: 101是你的bot ?
<tmdd> roylez_: 你出来下
<roylez_> tmdd: ?
<namoamitabuddha> conque 如何
<tmdd> roylez_:  redhatlinux101这是在刷屏吗？
<tmdd> roylez_: join #acfun
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: ä½  /ignore å°± OK
<tmdd> roylez_: 里面也有个人在不停的进出
<roylez_> tmdd: 没看见，都ignore了
<tmdd> roylez_: ...
 * tmdd 没ignore过。。。
<roylez_> /help ignore
<tmdd> roylez_: ...
<tmdd> roylez_: 我还以为你让我去man ignore
<tmdd> roylez_: 它这是什么情况？
<roylez_> tmdd: 不知道，客户的抽风吧
<tmdd> roylez_: 不会吧，如果要看今天的log，那还不痛苦死
<tmdd> roylez_: 你再抽风也不会不停的进出呀，
<tmdd> roylez_: 这明显的就是刷屏吗，#acfun里面也在不停的刷屏，这明显是有意为之的，即使是bot测试也不会不停的进出呀
<roylez_> tmdd: 没帽子，没办法
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: log 里面没 login/out 吧
<sikao_lfs> IP地址: 58.60.230.112  来   自: 广东省深圳市 电信
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 有时有
<roylez_> tmdd: redhatlinux10 redhatlinux101这种？
<tmdd> roylez_: [03:10] <namoamitabuddha> 这个 redhatlinux101 怎么老是登陆登出
<tmdd> roylez_: 从11点就有了。。。已经好几个小时了。。。
<roylez_> tmdd: 我连去公司灭了他
<tmdd> roylez_: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 我早上 ctcp clientinfo 他没回复的，是特意设置过。
<tmdd> [14:25] == bruce_oy [~Administr@58.60.230.112] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 这里没有 login/out
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，没它的
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: [14:16] CTCP VERSION reply from redhatlinux101: Purple IRC
<tmdd> roylez_: ...bruce是#acfun里面的。。。
<roylez_> tmdd: 无所谓了
<tmdd> roylez_: 它有进来了。。。
<roylez_> tmdd: 那个上来再踢
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: +b redhatlinux101
<tmdd> roylez_: 已经上来了。。
<sikao_lfs> 干脆直接封哪个ip
<sikao_lfs> 58.60.230.112
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 没干过，不会
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 封 IP 有啥用
<tmdd> roylez_: 查下它哪的，是不是小盆友在玩
<sikao_lfs> ，我也不明白。但是好像有人知道怎么封。
 * roylez_ hate RTFM
<sikao_lfs> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=369538               我把帖子发论坛了。希望有人能看到，另外我也不清楚怎么报bug
<kk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: ubuntu12.04发现2个bug? - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 问题是国内很多都是 dynamic IP
<tmdd> 封ip就太邪恶了
<tmdd> +b就行了
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。。。。。。
<tmdd> roylez_: +b redhatlinux101
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 督促QQ的LINUX版本更新，大家集体向客服投诉，电话0755-86060836，按0接客服。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369546 [b] 督促QQ的LINUX版本更新，大家集体向客服投诉，电话0755-86060836，按0接客服。 [/b ]今天在网上找到了QQ的客服电话，接电话是位MM，声音很甜，也很热情，记录了LINUX下QQ的更新问题。大 …
<roylez_> tmdd: 应该已经足够了
<roylez_> tmdd: /ban 你看看
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 我另外开一个 channel 测试下 bot 持续登陆登出的速率
<ofan_> http://julialang.org/
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y The Julia Language
<ofan_> http://0xcc.net/ttyrec/
<ofan_> http://www.playterm.org/
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y replay your terminal recordings online! (capture shell terminal recording and replay online),
<tmdd> [14:16] == redhatlinux101 is away: 我目前不在
<ofan_>  /notice redhatlinux101  搞他
<tmdd> roylez_: ...
<tmdd> roylez_: 你忘了加***吧？
<roylez_> tmdd: 再进来再说，估计已经可以了
<tmdd> roylez_: [14:33] == redhatlinux101 [~Administr@58.60.230.112] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<roylez_> tmdd: ....
<tmdd> roylez_: 已经进来了
<tmdd> roylez_: [14:34] == redhatlinux101 [~Administr@58.60.230.112] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<tmdd> roylez_: [14:34] == redhatlinux101 [~Administr@58.60.230.112] has joined #ubuntu-c
<tmdd> [14:35] == redhatlinux101 [~Administr@58.60.230.112] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<tmdd> roylez_: 你能看下那个10的信息跟101一样吗，我估计可能不是一个人
<roylez_> tmdd: 无所谓，他不是在acfun也干类似的事情么？有杀错没放过
<tmdd> roylez_: ...改天我也写个bot叫roylez__然后也让它作这种事，一定很爽，lol
<roylez_> tmdd: 那你死定了
<tmdd> roylez_: 额，现在还不会写bot的说，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 问题是你不是 ignore 了么，看不见了……
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 会有人汇报的
<m0ugly> 大家好
<m0ugly> 早上好
<m0ugly> 中国时间是中午吗？
<tmdd> m0ugly: 不，是晚上
<joerh99--> 你好
<joerh99--> 是下午 2：46
<tmdd> m0ugly: 刚吃了晚饭，整打算睡觉
<joerh99--> .。。
<m0ugly> 你要睡午觉吗？
<m0ugly> tmdd
<tmdd> m0ugly: 不，是晚觉
<luguanNO1> 大家好，有谁用scribes编辑器，怎么自定义自动保存位置
<m0ugly> 在中国抽大麻吗？
<joerh99_> joerh99--:nihao
<altathea> 大家好，新人报道
<tmdd> roylez_: 把你的fetchmail配置贡献出来
<roylez_> tmdd: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117166
<roylez_> tmdd: gmail里面设置imap一次只收1000封
<tmdd> roylez_: fetchmail好像支持idle
<tmdd> roylez_: 所以感觉deamon没用了。。。
<roylez_> tmdd: 对。不过这个配置用了好些年，懒得改了
<tmdd> roylez_: 我去试试
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 这种 bot 用 ruby 写轻而易举
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 额，不会ruby。。。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 网上也有很多ruby的bot,貌似
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 用c估计也很简单
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 看上去那人写的代码也不怎么优秀
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 如果要实现这种功能，登陆立即登出的，我这里只要8s左右
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，Ruby好，block(smalltalk) callcc(scheme)，写dsl方便，fp友好(python就是非友好的)
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 你感觉有人会闲的没事作这种事吗，只有一种可能那就是个初学者，一般老鸟估计也不会这么作吧，估计是个小盆友好奇，玩玩而已
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 现在小朋友太恐怖了。
<tmdd> 俺就是个菜鸟，俺一般也不会作这种事，干脆直接拉进来1000个bot,一个说一句就够了，或者想法把kk干掉用5个bot
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 求个1000个bot的脚本
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 什么意思
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 让一千个bot同时进一个channel
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 记得mode有限制
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 1000 个线程并发？不会。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我忍不了 Python 为了解决一个非常基础的概念就引入一个关键词 with（而非FP的通用解法形式，Guido Van Rossum被人指责不懂FP的）
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没学过 Python
<ofan_> with原来不是关键字
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 不安装推荐包的指令是？
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: apt-get or aptitude?
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: apt-get
<ofan>                      │    Alt + Alt_R
<ofan>  50 "xterm"                                                                                                    │"NoCommand"
<ofan>  51   control + b:2                                                                                            │    m:0x4 + c:105
<ofan>  52                                                                                                            │    Control + Control_R
<ofan>  53 # Increase volume                                                                                          │"NoCommand"
<ofan>  54 "amixer set Master playback 1+"                                                                            │    m:0x0 + c:112
<ofan>  55     m:0x0 + c:123                                                                                          │    Prior
<kk> ofan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 自己 man apt-get
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 1000 个 bot 做不到
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha:  -no-install-recommends ?
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: y
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 想法用bash可以做到
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 不是，问题是并发的话似乎没那么同步
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 再说我计算机单核的，不行。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 话说一千个bot一起发言一定很壮观
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你没那么好的网络和硬件
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 额，是没有。。。
<sikao_lfs> 又发现一个系统监视器的bug。是这样的。如果你管理用户开个x下载，然后再startx -- :1另外一个root的x下载。系统监视器默认吧你的下载的流量×2,下载的数据累计量×2.        当然如果ifconfig能看到真实结果。
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117167
<ofan> 解封没有
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍧ 
<jzmer> 有沒有人試過將方正 cid 字庫裏面的字體用在系統字體裏面？
<jzmer> 我弄了個方正飛騰4
<jzmer> 裏面我 fc-query 過裏面的 *.CID *.T0 *.T1
<johnnie502> freenode的6667端口必须用代理才能上了？
<jzmer> 全都報錯
<jzmer> freetype 不接受那些字體
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 把那个sleep600去掉估计就不能进入这里了吧，
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 对。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 原因是？
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: send 只是发出消息，又不是已经登陆成功。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【救命！！】刚才手贱，在xorg.conf里添几个字。。杯具了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369552 前辈们好！ 新装的系统，把所有该装的装了以后，就想修改登录界面分辨率 那个分辨率实在是太大了，输密码那个框框跑到屏幕左边界，只有指甲缝宽 网上说sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 找到以下几行 代码: Sec …
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你可以装上 ruby 跑跑看的。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: sleep600是为了的等server？
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 还有要延迟啊，又不是刚登陆就登出。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<ofan> -q了没有
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 如果想让人机和一，得需要一个接受显示，另一个等待键盘的输入吧
<sikao_lfs> http://imagebin.org/206387            问一下，这算不算bug啊   ubuntu12.04如果你管理用户登录系统后。使用终端 先su root  再startx -- :1 那么将会把管理用户目录里的.Xauthority改变文件为root用户所有和root组.造成此用户重启后无法登录进入桌面系统
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 但不会写，貌似不应该用两个线程，好像跟什么同步 异步 阻塞 非阻塞有关，我也不懂
<sikao_lfs> 又发现一个系统监视器的bug。是这样的。如果你管理用户开个x下载，然后再startx -- :1另外一个root的x下载。系统监视器默认吧你的下载的流量×2,下载的数据累计量×2.        当然如果ifconfig能看到真实结果。       http://imagebin.org/206387
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你开 1000 bots 还要控制每个的操作？
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 额，如果可以的话，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 其实不需要用 thread 并发的
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 额，我也感觉不需要
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 一般指令的格式是啥
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117169
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 去掉了线程和更改了sleep的位置，我一点也不会ruby,感觉end后面又有end跟pascal有点像，
<vic> 我一直很好奇 一连串的end  怎么有人受得了
<roylez_> vic: 习惯就爽了
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 你习惯 ))))))))
<vic> 那个end 如果不借助缩进是不是很难判断啊
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • fcitx嵌入系统栏太难看了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369556 本身就长的难看，还居中。。。可不可以整成象ibus那样？各位大侠怎么弄的 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-02 16:05
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 什么 (+ (* x x x) (* y y y) (* z z z) (- (* 3 x y z))) 也不是很容易判断的吧。
<namoamitabuddha> 除非写个什么 (infix->sexp '((x + y + z) * (x * x + y * y + z * z - y * z - z * x - x * y)))
<vic> 括号那个我觉得还是挺好判断的。。。。   end如果不借助缩进，得从头找？？我对这个不熟悉 可能说的外行了
<tmdd> 额，那个什么很多括号的好像有什么读法
<tmdd> http://blog.csdn.net/omohe/article/details/1899913
<kk> tmdd ⇪ ti: Linux命令格式 - 无语 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。
<vic> kimtoy 不错。。。挺好
<tmdd> 命令将从标准输入文件（即键盘）接受数据，输出结果显示在标准输出文件（即显示器）上，而错误信息则显示在标准错误输出文件（即显示器）上。
<tmdd> roylez_: 这句话对吗？我是小白
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 某认为：把文件这个词去掉
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 再就是 我也是小白。
<kk> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Codeblock-10.05的汉化文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369561 1.将下载好的zh_CN文件夹放到/usr/share/codeblocks/locale/目录下(如果没有改目录，则自己新建)； 2.在codeblocks 的setting-->Environment-->viwe-->Internationlization 下选择chinese(simplifield)； 3.重新启动codeblocks 即可。 别人的资源,放到这里了. 统计信息: 发表于  …
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 好像有句话说把所有设备都看成文件
<johnnie502> 大家好，新人报道
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 不一样，输入和输出可以从文件读取和输出到文件
<tmdd> cnhezhong: ...
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 某认为，这个文件还是表达准确的好，linux基础上有对输入和输出的解释，应该能明白的。
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 输入可以是用户输入也可以是从文件输入
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 输出到终端（也就是屏幕）或输出到文件
<tmdd> cnhezhong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_descriptor
<kk> tmdd ⇪ t: File descriptor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 比如终端输入： ls > file.txt 和直接 ls 输出不一样，某这么认为。
<cnhezhong> tmdd: ls > file.txt是输出到文件到file.txt 而直接ls是输出到终端
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 不一样的原因是 ls 可以知道 stdout是否被重定向了.
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 可以考虑下重定向
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 通常把显示器定义为标准输出文件， 一般情况下在屏幕上显示有关信息就是向标准输出文件输出。
<tmdd> cnhezhong: http://www.programfan.com/article/2697.html
<kk> tmdd ⇪ ti: C语言初学者入门讲座 第十六讲 文件(1) ― 编程爱好者 programfan.com
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 如果没有重定向, l 会往终端上输出一些带有颜色的文本. 否则就会去除这一部分颜色代码
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 某认为这个地方不应该较真 知道从哪里输入输出即可，到底是不是文件，这不重要吧
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 颜色不颜色，完全是看你系统了
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 那么, 如果我写个程序,想要判断stdout是不是被重定向到了文件该怎么判断?
<yall> hoxily: 关键倒不是这个问题。这可以用--color=always改的。ls输出到非终端会一行一个文件
<yall> ls
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 再说颜色这东西，很重要么，看类型ls -l 不就明白了么，
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 我想知道有什么方法可以判断stdout是不是被重定向.
<yall> hoxily: perl -e 'print -t STDOUT'
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 某认为 这个事情你完全自己明白的。
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 默认和不默认不是用户自己操作的么
<cnhezhong> 原理我们不谈，只要知道如何使用不就行了么 太深层次的东西 有必要在现在的阶段去研究么
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 我的这个bash里对ls是这样alias的, alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<tmdd> MeaCulpa: 0就是标准输入文件就是键盘，这么说对吗
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 所以ls具有判断当前stdout是否被重定向到文件的能力.
<cnhezhong> 我闭嘴得了。没想多考虑这个stdin和stdout
<yall> perl最方便。想判断哪fh,就做。
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 好吧. 可能我的意思你没明白.
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 应该是的。
<tmdd> hoxily: 0就是标准输入文件就是键盘，这么说对吗
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 书上怎么写就当作是对的
<yall> tmdd: 是stdin,不一定是键盘的。
<yall> tmdd: 可以用<重定向的。
<cnhezhong> yall: 哈> and >> or < and <<
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 书上没写。。。and没书
<tmdd> yall: 哦
<cnhezhong> tmdd: ppurl.com
<hoxily> yall, 你可以写一个可以判断当前的stdout是屏幕还是文件或者是管道的程序嘛?
<yall> hoxily: ● perl -e 'print -t STDOUT' 都给出了嘛。
<hoxily> 然后根据不同的情况, 输出不同的效果.
<cnhezhong> tmdd: ppurl.com 注册后，首页下面有标签，找linux，然后翻页下载相关书籍
<hoxily> yall, perl 不懂. 嘿嘿
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 嗯
<cnhezhong> yall: 我现在就头疼这个python的文件输入和外部命令调用。
<cnhezhong> yall: 可以概括的讲下么
<yall> cnhezhong: 额。吾不用perl的额。
<tmdd> cat<t 这时候标准输入文件是t吗？ hoxily
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu系统设置中没有语言支持选项该如何添加？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369566 安装的lubuntu系统，菜单都是英文的，在系统设置中没有语言支持选项该如何添加？是不是language support这个东西啊？可以在终端中安装吗？请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaogang89 — 2012-04-02 16:52
<hoxily> tmdd, 嗯. 是的
<tmdd> cat<t 1>&0 会怎样？ hoxily
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 并不是全部的命令都适合<
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 嗯
<hoxily> yall, perl -e 'print -t STDOUT'; perl -e 'print -t STDIN'; perl -e 'print -t STDERR' 返回的结果都是1.
<hoxily> cnhezhong, 比如说?
<yall> hoxily: 很正常啊。-t代表是否终端
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 你研究到哪个阶段了阿 为什么就一直较真这个输入和输出了呢
<cnhezhong> hoxily: cat < t 有必要么，如果想看t文件内容 cat t就得了
<hoxily> yall, 噢! 很好.
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 我一点也不会，这两天正纠结文件描述符
<hoxily> cat 可以替换成其他命令啊
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 一个重定向 一个管道命令。知道如何用就行，深层次的就不要较真了。
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 不停的在终端尝试就懂了
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 问那些高人关于文件描述符要不不搭理我，要不要我去看doc,我要是会也就不用问了。。。
<cnhezhong> tmdd: ls -l么
<tmdd> 我也知道作个伸手党很讨厌，但这有什么办法呢
<cnhezhong> tmdd:  文件类型知道- 和d就行。r w x明白什么意思就行
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 书上怎么说，你就记住就行了
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 你想知道什么 你现在是还不理解权限的问题吧
 * tmdd 我本来下午要学配置fetchmail的imap idle呢，后来安装时要去学apt-get,看不懂man，就搜出了指令格式，从指令格式里看到了设备文件这个词，然后又开始纠结文件描述符，我感觉好累
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 没必要的纠结
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 看不东man就装上中文man看，我认为既然自己英语水平有限，那就用中文man
<imadper> 有没有人要去找实习的...
<imadper> cnhezhong: 我连中文的也看不懂...
<yall> ls
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 嗯，感觉自己思维太活跃，很难学会
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那你是不用中文man而是有问题就问百度和谷歌了
<imadper> cnhezhong: google经常上不去, 百度知道根本什么都不知道...
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 没有难不难的  看过记住，然后操作
<imadper> 话说, 最近有没有人去面试的~
<imadper> 类似后台开发的职位的~
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那你应该是天生就懂
<imadper> 有问题求教~
<imadper> cnhezhong: ..........出生的时候嘛?
<cnhezhong> imadper: 话说笨鸟先飞，是因为笨鸟在努力。
<quanru> 问下,为什么我的右键菜单中没有ubuntu one 的选项
<imadper> cnhezhong: 我理解这句话了, 没理解为什么你要说这句话
<imadper> quanru: 可能因为你用的是windows
<cnhezhong> cnhezhong: 谁给我通俗的讲一下python的文件输入和外部命令调用啊
<cnhezhong> 说什么内置函数 还有os之类的 我搞不明白啊
<imadper> cnhezhong: perl的我会... 钻石操作符, 还有``,还有exec还有system
<quanru> imadper: 是用ubuntu
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那句笨鸟的话是说给我和tmdd的
 * imadper 求经验, 求内推!
 * imadper 求指导, 求爆菊!
<imadper> cnhezhong: 谦虚了..
<imadper> cnhezhong: 你这么说, 让我这种飞不起来的怎么办
<cnhezhong> imadper: 坚持，我看过一本高手编程箴言说要分六步走，如果真的完成这六步要搞个几十年
<imadper> cnhezhong: 不行呀, 我这个学期就要找工作了
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那你处在第三步上
<cnhezhong> imadper: 要升级了
<tmdd> [17:11] * imadper 求指导, 求爆菊!。。。
<imadper> ......
<sikao_lfs> 问个奇怪的问题。我使用ubuntu12.04自带拨上无线路由器，结果查看时吓一跳，DNS居然是127.0.0.1但是能正常访问外网网站。而且使用nslookup也显示是127.0.0.1提供的域名解析。。。。。真的很奇怪。。。。。。
<imadper> sikao_lfs: route, 看看default是什么?
<sikao_lfs> nmap  localhost  也显示53端口开着。。。。很奇怪ubuntu12.04到底采用什么机制加快访问网站啊？
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 回家后测试。现在不行，刚想到就问问。
<tmdd> google.com/ncr很强大的说， hoxily
<hoxily> tmdd, O_O!   https://www.google.com/ncr
<kk> hoxily ⇪ ti: Google
<tmdd> hoxily: > is equivalent to 1>, and < is short for <0.
<imadper> 话说, 北京有什么合适的it公司, 要实习生的, linux后台开发类似岗位
<tmdd> http://www.livefirelabs.com/unix_tip_trick_shell_script/june_2003/06092003.htm
<kk> tmdd ⇪ t: The Standard UNIX File Descriptors - Standard Input (stdin), Standard Output (stdout), and Standard Error (stderr)
<hoxily> tmdd, 给我们上Unix/linux课的老师说, 一个程序运行后, 操作系统会自动为它打开3个文件.
<MaskRay> cnhezhong: ruby更好用
<imadper> hoxily: 三个默认被打开的文件描述符
<hoxily> tmdd, 分别是 0 号的stdin, 1 号的stdout, 2 号的stderr
<imadper> MaskRay: perl6,,,,
<tmdd> hoxily: 哦，我非计算机专业，
<hoxily> tmdd, 哦
<tmdd> hoxily: 我们老师指教我们excel word和五笔。。。
<woju> 希望将来能够远程办公交流学习工作
<cnhezhong> MaskRay: python就行了，搞会这一个，其他都好学。ruby暂不考虑。
<hoxily> 有兴趣是好事
<tmdd> hoxily: http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/unix/fork.html
<kk> tmdd ⇪ t: Cambridge University Engineering Department - Fork and Exec
<imadper> cnhezhong: 其他都好学这句, 有待商榷..
<woju> 编程是不是都是相通的？只有编程思想不同而已，是不是这样？
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那怎么着
<imadper> cnhezhong: 有些东西他就是那么诡异, 那么难学
<cnhezhong> woju: 我所了解的是这样的
<MaskRay> cnhezhong: python设计比ruby差多了   http://xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/writ/why_not_Ruby.html
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: From Why Not Ruby to Fuck Python, Hello Ruby
<cnhezhong> imadper: 那说明：革命尚未成功，同志还需努力。
<woju> 往往一些高手喜欢装成菜鸟，菜鸟喜欢装成高手
<tmdd> hoxily: 我到现在还是不知道文件到底是啥
<cnhezhong> MaskRay: 现在的问题是我会什么，而不是我要学什么。
<imadper> ....
 * imadper 吃饭, 回来求爆菊
<tmdd> hoxily: 我也不明白文件删除的系统操作是什么
<woju> 编程是把内存 cpu 硬盘组织起来工作的活动吧？
<imadper> tmdd: 文件删除是减少指向文件的链接
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 想表达什么
<imadper> tmdd: 当链接为零的时候, 文件就被删除了
<cnhezhong> imadper: 这句好似听过
<imadper> cnhezhong: 恩
<tmdd> imadper: cnhezhong 比如我想直接向文件所在的内存写入，貌似不可以
<cnhezhong> tmdd: 为啥要搞这么明白呢
<woju> 大家得了癌症过后，会不会到生命的最后一刻都在上网？
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 因为很多东西用到了这个，
<imadper> tmdd: 怎么写? 所在的内存?
<cnhezhong> imadper: 只写文件  给讲讲啊
<imadper> tmdd: 你把文件读入内存, 然后写不了?
<imadper> cnhezhong: 什么语言?
<imadper> cnhezhong: python不会的...
<cnhezhong> imadper: 就是那个null
 * imadper 吃饭去了~
<tmdd> imadper: 文件得在硬盘上存着吧，我直接把一些东西写入那个地址
<imadper> tmdd: 先吃饭, 回来说~
<woju> 娱乐星天地，寻找幸福的真谛
<hoxily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911252/
<woju> 梦想的力量，你我同在
<MaskRay> 表现力上来说，Python 的 list/set/dict comprehension 学 Haskell 但学得不到家（语法太琐碎）；off-side rule(抄自iswim) 使得描述dsl非常困难（当然不是没有，但显然都不是正统的hack）；Ruby有Smalltalk形式的消息传递block，相比之下就非常方便
<hoxily> 其实我也不是很明白. 虽然学过了 <<操作系统原理>>
<MaskRay> Python 缺乏 Scheme 的 callcc，表现特定流程控制会很痛苦
<woju> 51度棉柔酱香，千载经典，盛世汉酱，贵州茅台酒股份有限公司出品
<woju> 国酒茅台为您报时
<tmdd> hoxily: 我也不明白，VC倒是用过，^_^
<yall> MaskRay: 反正吾只用perl.
<MaskRay> lambda抄自lisp 却搞成这副样子。所谓Pythonic就是抄自各个语言的一些 浅显 的特性但不得精髓，试图以简洁统一（BASIC？）但演化过程发现以前的设计越来越束手束脚
<tmdd> 话说高手也不出来纠正下我们这群小白的错误，
<woju> “让勇敢充满自己，为前行、为明天、为胜利，浓香郎特。
<woju> 好无聊
<tmdd> hoxily: 我还是应该加强下词汇量，然后去看英文doc，发现国人有能力的不愿意搞翻译，没能力的都抄别人的，抄都还抄错。。。还都错一处。。。
<tmdd> MaskRay: 那群高手都不出来和你玩 ，就你一个在这鹤立鸡群，^_^
<MaskRay> tmdd: 很多高手都过了嘲笑这、嘲笑那的阶段了。我还远不到高手标准，所以牢骚多
<woju> http://v.ku6.com/show/jKa_LehTOhkgXrbL.html
<kk> woju,啥网址y 世上最大的嘴 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<tmdd> MaskRay: 嘲笑说明还年轻，其实年轻好啊
<tmdd> MaskRay: 想我们这群小白也就只有年轻啊，高手貌似都已经不屑于加入小白那可笑的讨论中了，其实感觉一群小白在一起讨论谁也不懂的东西也很浪费时间，想有高手的回答，可高手不喜欢伸手党，就不参与讨论，高手喜欢聊天，这倒是真的，^_^
<tmdd> 话多，问题多，只能说明我们还是小白
<woju> 吃了个苹果
<woju> 真是美味
<woju> 为什么面向对象要比面向过程要时髦些？
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox 虚拟windows必备，高性能virtio网卡最新驱动2012年2月的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369573 下载地址，http://alt.fedoraproject.org/pub/alt/virtio-win/latest/images/bin/ 直接解压，选择相应的系统文件夹添加即可。 vbox设置virtio网络设置，然后启动虚拟系统会显示发现新设备。 screenshot2.png screenshot1.png 引用官 …
<stlifey> tmdd: 。。。。。那说明用slackware的都是高手
<jackey> add-apt-repository无法添加ppa源，怎么办，有没有人遇到过
<jackey> 任何ppa都无法添加
<Colin-shzsc> slackware……需要手动维护依赖关系的那货？
<jackey> 有没有人知道如何解决
<Colin-shzsc> jackey: 推测可能会加 key 超时，不过我现在不用 ubuntu。
<tmdd> stlifey: 那个把自己伪装成unix的厮？
<jackey> colin-shzsc：谢谢，任何一个ppa都是这种情况，上午用得还好好的。郁闷
<woju> ubuntu我一直读成优不疼
<tmdd> 刚看到隔壁宿舍的同学在看电影，里面有阿娇，不由自主的想起了那套黑丝照片，好吧，我承认我邪恶了
<cnhezhong> 我有全套艳照门照片
<cnhezhong> 谁要，我发邮件给你
<tmdd> cnhezhong: 我要
<woju> 快老死的和尚：原来和尼姑的一样！
<cnhezhong> email
<jackey> 哪个发行版比较稳定呢，大家推荐给我下。
<woju> 下面都是大同小异吧
<woju> jackey 这哥们发了一个消息就下线了？还是改名字了？
<quanru> 好无聊啊
<woju> quanru: 听歌啊
<woju> quanru: 你一般听谁的歌？
<quanru> woju: 在听啊,周杰伦,张悬,现在在试听陈绮贞的
<quanru> woju: 不得不说 最爱还是凤凰传奇,,,,,,最炫民主风
<woju> quanru: 张悬周杰伦都年龄大了，不再青春靓丽了
<woju> quanru: 凤凰传奇还是土了点，大陆的音乐人没几个不土的
<quanru> woju: 你让听张学友的人们情何以堪
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 阿婶的截图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369574 左 -> 右 : 时间,表示星期几的颜文字,taglist,tasklist,tasklist2(浮起或者最大化的窗口),输入法那几个后台运行的图标,声音,内存监视器,布局器 阿婶表示永远不让你看桌面. awesome.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tamamaxox — 2012-04-02 18:11
<quanru> woju: 我是开玩笑的
<woju> quanru: 呵呵
<woju> quanru: 张悬发胖的厉害
<quanru> woju: 我刚发现不久,你的右键有没有ubuntu one的同步选项
<woju> quanru: 现在连香港的歌手都有点土，听歌还是要听台湾的
<woju> quanru: 我没有用ubuntu one
<woju> quanru: 我上ting.baidu.com下载歌曲，然后用mocp听
<quanru> woju: 没听香港的.不过在广东有听好旧的粤语...我也是今天开始用u1的
<woju> quanru: ul是什么？
<quanru> woju: 我在谷歌音乐上下载,audacious
<quanru> woju: 是ubuntuone啊
<woju> quanru: 说句很土的话，我是百度的忠实粉丝
<woju> quanru: 可是百度就是不争气
<quanru> woju: 不土不土
<woju> quanru: 呵呵
<quanru> woju: 哪里人啊
<woju> quanru: 湖北人，你呢？
<quanru> woju: 福建
<woju> quanru: 我姐嫁到福建去了，我去过一次福建，我外甥女满月时候
<quanru> woju: 嫁到福建哪了
<woju> quanru: 我姐夫老家在福建古田，现在在福州当公务员
<quanru> woju: 哦哦  好男不娶福州女,好女不嫁莆田男....
<woju> quanru: 呵呵，珊瑚虫陈寿福是莆田人
<woju> quanru: 做珊瑚虫qq的那个人
<quanru> woju: 哈哈 一句流传了好久的玩笑话
<quanru> woju: 嗯 听过
<woju> quanru: 你现在在福建吗？
<quanru> woju: 在珠海
<imadper> 北京有什么公司要实习生的, linux后台方向的~
 * imadper 求推荐, 求爆菊
<woju> quanru: 珠海是不是挨着澳门？像深圳挨着香港那样？
<quanru> woju: 对,本来打算后天去的,可惜计划落空了,过段时间去
<woju> imadper: 这里的基本上都是打工仔，没有HR
<imadper> woju: 我只想知道都有什么公司
<imadper> woju: 顺便说下, hr也是打工仔
<imadper> woju: 而且工资不会太高
 * imadper 有没有人去百度面试过系统研发或者相近职位的呀~~
<woju> imadper: 如果有人说自己长期没有工作，那么这个人很有可能是老板
<woju> imadper: 上百度投简历
<imadper> woju: 我理解这句话了, 没理解你为什么这么说
<imadper> woju: 投了 , 我不是想问怎么投简历, 我是想问别的
<woju> imadper: 呵呵
<woju> quanru: 从听哪个歌手的歌，可以大致判断这个人的年龄
<tmdd> woju: 听eminem是啥年龄
<woju> quanru: 当然也有些变态者，听和自己年龄不符合的歌
<woju> tmdd: 国外的不清楚，eminem也红了很多年了
 * woju eminem我一直读成 m and m
<quanru> woju: 你猜我几岁
<woju> quanru: 28岁左右
<woju> quanru: 或者30岁左右
<quanru> woju: 好心酸....我有那么老
<quanru> woju: 你是从哪个歌手判断的
<imadper> quanru: 说明你成熟
<woju> quanru: 周杰伦
<woju> quanru: 张悬我才听说了几个月
<quanru> woju: ................听周杰伦的都很年轻吧
 * imadper 三十岁的人喜欢周杰伦?????
<woju> quanru: 这个也应该算新近的歌
<quanru> woju: 91年的我
<imadper> quanru: 恩, 91年的喜欢周正常年龄的
<imadper> quanru: 30不能接受
<woju> imadper: 我上大学的时候，周杰伦正流行，2002年左右
<imadper> woju: 事实和你的推断不一样的
<woju> imadper: 我29岁，2002年上大二，当时周杰伦的几个专辑都卖的不错
<quanru> woju: 我初三前很反感周的,后来就...
<imadper> quanru: 我到现在都听不出来他唱的什么
<woju> quanru: 跟着同学一块听是吧？
<tmdd> woju: 你29了？
<woju> tmdd: 是的
 * imadper 跑题了.... 求爆菊!!
<quanru> 吃饭去了,饿死....拜拜
<tmdd> roylez_: 主席，怎么解压rar zip?求工具名
<woju> imadper: 我听歌很少看歌词，不过偶尔也看看
<woju> quanru: 拜拜
<roylez_> tmdd: 7z x
<tmdd> woju: 一点不像。。。
<NWMonster> 顿生年轻的优势感
<tmdd> roylez_: tar能吗?
 * NWMonster 美滋滋。。。
<woju> tmdd: 我像多大的？
<roylez_> tmdd: tar xf
<woju> tmdd: 用图形界面，点右键
<tmdd> roylez_: 嗯
<tmdd> woju: 我试试
<imadper> tmdd: unrar
<imadper> tmdd: zip
<imadper> tmdd: 这种问题不用麻烦主席
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Xfce 4.10 将在 2012 年 4 月 28 日发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369577 经过两次推迟，发布日期终于敲定了。 2012-04-01     Xfce 4.10pre1，功能冻结(昨天已准时发布)。 2012-04-14     Xfce 4.10pre2，字符串冻结。 2012-04-28     Xfce 4.10 最终版发布(与以往不同，只有两个预览版) 各项目的软件包已全部翻译校订 …
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, ibm找实习生吗?
<roylez_> imadper: 你还没毕业？
<imadper> roylez_: 没呢~
<imadper> roylez_: 本科, 算是名校, ibm招实习生吗?
<roylez_> imadper: 招的。我们那边就有好几个
<imadper> roylez_: 本科哦~
<roylez_> imadper: 能不能进还是得碰运气，说实话...
<roylez_> imadper: 我们几个实习生都是2本级别的
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 好吧~ 我去试试~ 话说, 我看ibm官网都是要硕士的...
 * woju 百度贴吧的发贴禁止表单功能是怎么实现的？终于看到了一个不用填验证码的论坛了
 * woju 禁止自动填表单
<woju> ubuntu论坛的验证码太烦了
<hamo> adam8157 长城去了？
<wzssyqa1> woju: 多灌点水就没有了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于shell script中使用for的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369578 我在ubuntu中练习for循环时，用 read -p "nihao" num s=0 for ((i=1;i<=$num;i=i+1)) do s=$(($s+$i)) done echo $s 怎么老是报错说：Bad for loop variable。请各位大哥帮下忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzhiyoulan — 2012-04-02 18:48
<woju> wzssyqa1: 这个禁止自动填表不知道是不是首创
<tmdd> roylez_: 怎么把一个网页上的照片都下载下来
<adam8157> hamo: 明天吧
<jiero> ATI 显卡在 Debian下的设置。
<jiero> 谁能帮忙？
 * adam8157 afk
<imadper> jiero: 还要设置吗? 不是有个叫什么flgrx还是叫什么的驱动就行么?
<jiero> imadper: 问题是我一开始用intel的，现在插入了ati的cli也花屏
<imadper> jiero: 删掉xorg.conf文件, 然后装flgrx?
<imadper> jiero: 不保证可以哈~
<jiero> imadper: 默认应该是没有 xorg.conf 的
<imadper> jiero: 那就直接装那个试试看吧`
<jiero> imadper: 怎么装
<imadper> apt-个体
<imadper> jiero: apt-get
<imadper> jiero: 装完开不了机不要找我哈~
<imadper> jiero: 我是无辜的~
<imadper> jiero: 我忘了叫fglrx还是flgrx
<jiero> imadper: 切。我都看不到apt这个字眼。连登录那一步都不到就花屏了
<imadper> jiero: 用livecd进去, 然后chroot过去
<jiero> imadper: sid 啊。。。
<imadper> jiero: sid怎么了?
<jiero> imadper: 哦。没盘。。。算。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: jiero 啥问题？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Haskeller?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 他换了个显卡, 进去就花瓶
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，用 xvesa 就 OK 吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 或者 fbdev
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我现在就用 fbdev
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 他现在都进不去...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没机会改东西
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: text
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: grub 中加上 text 的参数
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 话说你是 Haskeller?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是呀
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我不认识你说的那个人...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我也不会haskell
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，记错了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩~
<kk> 新 华东校区 • Ubuntu11.04无法更新 求帮助啊～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369583 更新管理器 检查更新 更新缓存后 就出现一个 下载软件仓库失败 请检查网络连接 然后下面的一些网址就是 fai to feach ……………… 换了163和sohu的更新源不行啊 最近发生过的事就是 昨晚想更新 结果死机了 我就强制关机了 其他没有其他 …
<centerpoint> 哪位大牛对比过 ESXI和XEN的性能?
<roylez_> tmdd: 我曾经写过脚本，扔了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 引导区问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369585 烦请高手给予解答！！！ 我是WIN7和ubuntu双系统的！！！ 前天Win7出现问题，昨天就用的ubuntu，还更新过一次。 我想安装XP，第一次装XP光盘居然没安装完，后来才看到有划痕，我有用U盘制作了个启动安装，估计在这个过程中硬盘出错了，后来用PE …
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04更新以后不能听网络音乐了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369589 这几天的更新之后,用火狐不能听网络音乐了,网络视频也看不了,豆瓣,虾米和优酷什么的都用不了... 另外unity-2d怎么变得只有两个工作区了啊???什么时候给恢复四个才行啊!!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 whqingstar — 2012-04-02 20:25
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 山东师范大学的来报道了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369591 ，菜鸟进入希望大家多多帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 pengpenga — 2012-04-02 20:30
<phoenixlzx1> 有没有会postfix的？
<jiero> adam8157 回来了。
<jiero> adam8157 ati真是开源驱动不彻底。。。
<jiero> 还要装 firmware-linux-nonfree才能用图形。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 文字破裂比intel还厉害。。。
<Devil_Wang> 有人在heroku上开发过app?
<edward_xia> hello .dear
<phoenixlzx1> 有人了解postfix没？
<Devil_Wang> 有人在heroku上开发过app?
<edward_xia> is anyone can help me ?
<Devil_Wang> yep
<Devil_Wang> what the problem is?
<edward_xia> Today i install Ubuntu 11.04 in one computer
<ubuntu_> 哦
<Devil_Wang> then
<edward_xia> i don't know how to open the printer services to share printer sevices to many windows computer?
<edward_xia> do you know how to do  ?
<ubuntu_> samba
<edward_xia> configure a samba?
<ubuntu_> en.
<Devil_Wang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<kk> Devil_Wang ⇪ t: Printers - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Devil_Wang> check this
<edward_xia> ok , thanks . I think it maybe can help me as it's my first time to use this system ..
<Devil_Wang> try google
<Devil_Wang> when you confront problems
<edward_xia> It need connect to the Internet or not ?
<ubuntu_> try google ....无语。
<edward_xia>  ok .. it's a good idea. Google is always very helpful.. ..
<Devil_Wang> that is the point
<ubuntu_> :(
<adam8157> jiero: 好了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<jiero> adam8157 文字/图像渲染破裂，你遇到过吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<adam8157> jiero: sid?
<Devil_Wang> 到底有没有人在heroku上开发过app?
<jiero> adam8157恩。
<ubuntu_> 老子终于把ubuntu装进了1个G的SD卡，
<jiero> adam8157现在破裂的相当厉害
<roylez_> Devil_Wang: 没开发过，加过博客而已
<adam8157> jiero: 降级libcairo2 和 libcairo-gobject2
<dxy> 哇，有人唉，大家好
<adam8157> jiero: 这两天的bug...
<adam8157> jiero: 就是文字渲染乱七八糟是吧
<jiero> adam8157哦，是的。
<jiero> adam8157 恩。intel的没问题的说。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 升级就有了
<jiero> adam8157  据说intel开发的cairo，所以，intel问题少。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 哦 可能吧 我现在混了testing unstable 和 experimental源...
<jiero> adam8157 。。。
<jiero> adam8157你太狠了吧。
<jiero> adam8157 用 chromium可以避免cairo的问题。
<adam8157> jiero: 基板是unstable, 有时追新 有时遇到bug要降级
<alpha080> smb真心好用。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  smb是？
<alpha080> 文件共享
<alpha080> samba
<jiero> adam8157哦。 其实应该有计划任务，的snapshot版本sid，找人维护一下，有大bug上报就不接受作为i snapshot
<adam8157> jiero: This article tries to explain how to use APT Preferences. At this moment, only pinning is documented here.
<adam8157> jiero: 这里的pinning是啥意思
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<jiero> adam8157 强制攥住
<adam8157> jiero: 不大通
<alpha080> jiero: 我买了台veer,用samba 从计算机 直接传文件给手机
<alpha080> 好爽
<jiero> adam8157  就是有新版本也不升级
<jiero> alpha080:  你也veer了。
<stlifey> alpha080: 手机端用什么mount？
<stlifey> cifs？
<alpha080> 给老婆用的
<jiero> 有人用 radeonhd吗？
<stlifey> jiero: 那个不支持kms那个？
<alpha080> 她的太旧了
<stlifey> 停止开发了
<alpha080> stlifey: preware里面就有samba,已经配置好的
<alpha080> 直接装就是了
<alpha080> 虽然没android上面的wifi sharing app那么直观，但是也够好用了
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> wiki里还有。。。
<alpha080> 我现在就用radeon,闭源没装，太麻烦
<langhun> 呵呵
<tmdd> phoenixlzx1: 你要配置postfix?
<tmdd> alpha080: 大师好
<edward_xia> Hi ,dear
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 开机自动启动3D桌面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369596 怎么设置默认开机启动时，外观首选项里面的视觉效果是扩展项，我每次开机都要去设置一下才能开启3D桌面效果有点麻烦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenjialin — 2012-04-02 21:15
<xiaopeng> 一个精彩的movie:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTbjbCVdHAA&feature=related
<kk> xiaopeng,啥网址y YouTube - Bruce Lee in G.O.D
<xiaopeng> yes, Bruce Lee in G.O.D
<xiaopeng> 李小龙 的真正的《死亡游戏》
<xiaopeng> Game of Death
<phoenixlzx1> tmdd: 找到了...就是postfix支持多域名的
<phoenixlzx1> tmdd: 正在测试
<tmdd> phoenixlzx1: ...
<tmdd> 记得貌似有人说过ibm的postfix是sendmail的替代品，好像是这样，记不清了
<tmdd> http://news.mtime.com/pix/2012/03/28/203688.html
<kk> tmdd,啥网址y 3D《泰坦尼克号》全球首映 凯特&卡梅隆领衔 - Mtime时光网
<phoenixlzx1> tmdd: 你知道如何使用postfix多域名发送邮件吗？
<tmdd> phoenixlzx1: 不知道，应该有这方面的文档吧，最好搜英文的
<phoenixlzx1> 就是用户a在aaa.com上注册，他收到系统发送的邮件就是@aa.com，用户b在bbb.com注册，他收到的邮件就来自bbb.com
<tmdd> phoenixlzx1: 这个好像跟主机的域名有关吧，
<phoenixlzx1> tmdd: 我发现myorigin里面好像只能有一个域名
<tmdd> phoenixlzx1: 或许你可以man hostname，里面或许有一点有用的信息，其实我是小白and没配置过postfix,我用的是msmtp
<phoenixlzx1> tmdd: 好吧～谢谢你了
<faweideniu> :-D
<faweideniu>  hello
<kk> faweideniu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<faweideniu> 大家用的是什么版本的ubuntu
<faweideniu> kk,:-*
<tmdd> knownbad: 打开一个文件的时候，系统会打开三个文件，它们是stdin stdout stderr,不是很理解，请教下
<sulit> 我宿舍外面 来 台风了
<sulit> 人到 外面都吹傻了
<vic> 输入流  输出流   错误流  ？？/？///？？？？
<faweideniu> vic 你想说什么？？
<tmdd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_streams
<kk> tmdd ⇪ t: Standard streams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<faweideniu> :'(+++
<tmdd> 不认识的单词太多，看不懂。。。
<tmdd> When a UNIX program wants to use a file, it must first open that file.  When it does so, UNIX will associate a number with the file.  This number, which is used by the program when reading from and writing to the file, is the file descriptor.
<tmdd> A typical UNIX program will open three files when it starts.  These files are:    - standard input (also known as stdin) - standard output (also known as stdout) - standard error (also known as stderr)
<tmdd> Standard input has a file descriptor of 0, standard output uses 1, and the number 2 is used by standard error
<faweideniu> 当一个UNIX程序要使用的文件，它必须首先打开该文件。当它这样做，UNIX将文件关联。这个数字，这是由程序中使用的读取和写入文件时，文件描述符。
<tmdd> In computer programming, standard streams are preconnected input and output channels between a computer program and its environment (typically a text terminal) when it begins execution. The three I/O connections are called standard input (stdin), standard output (stdout) and standard error (stderr).
<tmdd> 谁来给我讲解下
<vic> 单词不认识 可以查词典
<vic> 你贴那么多有啥意义
<vic> 再说 google翻译一下
<vic> 也差不多知道啥意思了吧
<faweideniu> 标准输入符0，标准输入用1，数字2用来表示标准错误
<waynewang> linux下最好用的办公软件是哪个？
<tmdd> 我想知道的是具体过程，比如打开一个文件a,
<faweideniu> libre
<vic> 去找内核代码 看看呗
<tmdd> 看内核。。。接触linux才一个月，。。。
<faweideniu> 8-)+
<tmdd> c也不是很懂。。。
<vic> 你看文档跟本就看不出来是怎么实现的 只能去看代码
<tmdd> 如果有人能跟我大致讲下就好了。。。
<tmdd> 其实我现在就想明白文件描述符是咋会事
<tmdd> 看网上有人说，fopen函数返回的是一个文件指针，然后那个文件指针存到里一个FILE结够里，说FILE结构里有文件描述符和一些其它的东东
<tmdd> 还有socket时也提到里文件描述符。。。
<faweideniu> <(￣︶￣)>
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你不需要了解，这是一个抽象。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 比如我打开里一个文件a,系统会给a指定一个文件描述符也就是一个整数？
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 这个整数是大于2的吧，因为系统同时还会打开stdin stderr stdout
<cedar> 我在用ubuntu，请问下默认系统里的在线账户用的是什么软件呢？又能不能用于微博呢？先谢谢各位了
<Devil_Wang> cedar,
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你不需要了解，因为 fopen, fscanf, fprintf 提供了正确的功能。
<Devil_Wang> cedar, 这个名字是什么？
<tmdd> 文件描述符又和文件指针是啥关系？ namoamitabuddha
<Devil_Wang> cedar, 我最近在看Django
<cedar> 大魔王？哦，是一种树的名字。记得好像是雪松
<Devil_Wang> cedar, 在heroku deploy app的时候好像要加 cedar
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 因为我现在看的很多东西都提到里文件描述符，所以我才想知道到底是怎么会事
<Devil_Wang> 就是文件句柄
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 数据抽象的原理就是说，你在调用的时候不需要关心他的底层如何设计。
<tmdd> 文件句柄也不明白。。。
<Devil_Wang> 你可以理解为　文件的一个标识
<cedar> 那么，那个在线账户能不能添加新浪微博的账户呢？如果可以，又要怎么操作呢？谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 例如一个实现中，可以 FILE -> int
<Devil_Wang> 显然不太可能
<Devil_Wang> 这个是两个不同的类型
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 好吧，是我太心急了，以我现在的知识去理解它一定很困难。。。
<cedar> devil,Django是什么啊？
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 在合适的抽象层次上考虑才是重要的。例如你在用电脑的时候，不会考虑电脑里面每一个组件流过的电流值。
<Devil_Wang> cedar, 当我没说
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 并不是你不可以了解，而是你设计的层次不需要关心到 FILE 如何实现。假如你要设计一个新的文件操作，例如实现 fputs，那就不同了。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<waynewang> libreoffice和openoffice哪个好用？
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 我一点也不明白计算机原理，其实
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 比如为什么不能向一个在硬盘上存贮着某文件的地址里写入，我都不明白，它的保护机制是什么
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 每个 fs 有不同的实现。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 关机用啥指令? shutdown -h now ? halt ? init 0 ?
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 你不是有 DE 的么
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 例如 gnome
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 有gnome
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: 那不是提供了 gnome-panel?
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 没用gnome关过。。。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 想学习shell，所以想用它关机
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: linux 原本是 root 才能关机。
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 这个我知道
<vic> halt 关机
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 我发现电信的wifi若不中断便一直连着，好神奇，我用的是它提供的免费五个小时，我都用了一天了，它也没断
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: shutdown -h now; halt 都是给 root 用的。
<tmdd> vic: 我这两天用的就是halt
<tmdd> namoamitabuddha: 如果我的系统不关，估计明天还可以用它
<namoamitabuddha> tmdd: sudo halt 算是一种直接的关机方法，是借助 sudo 提供 root 权限。编辑 visudo 加上 halt 作为特判是可行的。我不是用这种方法，我是用 dbus 通信，那比较复杂，但是是一个 conventional interface，事实上很多 DE 如 gnome/kde 是这样干的。
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 嘿嘿，今晚你们当地电信割接，然后会瞬断10几秒。。。。。。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 那是什么东东
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 电信割接是啥
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 哈哈，就是说你想赖最后期限不主动踢下，
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 这想法会受多种因素影响。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 每天都会割接吗
<derekyang> 有人可以帮忙看一下  ip4 转发的问题吗？
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 不，但是割接是经常发生的。指不定电信割接，或者当地为了完成节能减排任务停电，都能造成线路中断。
<derekyang> 昨天都可以 突然今天就不行了
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 我用的是校园的wifi,也就是那个chinanet,
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 通信行业可是有很多奇怪的事。目前神仙也没折。。。。。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 应该不会割解吧
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 无线只是最后一公里无线。实际还是有线的。
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 我不想说通信行业的奇怪的事。说了大家会被乐昏的。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 哦，那我等它自动断开吧
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 其实我就是通信行业的。。。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 电子通信专业。。。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 数学老师整天讲傅立叶，通信原理还是傅立叶。。。
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 你说的是你学的专业。我说的是行业里的搞笑的事。。。。我就透露一个吧。
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 哈哈。理论课啊。
<tmdd> 计算机网络讲的基础部分，我其实一点兴趣都没有，我其实感兴趣的是应用，而不是基础设施
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 我跟你说，国家搞节能减排。是有硬规定的。你猜猜通信行业怎么分配并完成这一指标的？
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 挨个断电
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 网上说的都是电力公司搞短暂停电。。。。。。今天你想不想听通信行业怎么完成？
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 想
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 简单，闭站。。。。。。因为通信行业晚上0点到早上6点是不考核的。所以晚上批处理，大面积的闭站。
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 。。。
<sikao_lfs> tmdd: 我们采用的法子是根据晚上的流量。然后根据密度。晚上时流量小的站都主动关闭。。。。分布稍微照顾点。这样大家晚上信号会非常差。
<alvin_rxg> 节能减排个毛，三峡是摆设么？
<tmdd> sikao_lfs: 学校也采取这种方法？
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 我能理解你的愤怒。。。。但是官员们采用的是张居正的考成法。完不成是要丢帽子的。你说说神仙都挡不住了。
<alvin_rxg> 大家继续计划经济。xD
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 我有一次网上网友聊天。那个网友向我抱怨凌晨信号不好。。。。。。。我就告诉他，这是我干的。。。。。犯罪者和受害者相遇了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: 郎大叔说了，国内发电效率很低，很多机器都空转。竟然还有人提出节能减排……而且，节能减排竟然是停电……
<tmdd> alvin_rxg: 指令中的Description和option是啥关系
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg:你听听2011年11月沈阳的演讲完整版，就知道了。不是空转，是火电成本高。发电就亏，不愿意发电。
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: 这个郎那家伙有说。。
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 停电是地方为了完成节能减排考核指标，采用的应对手。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 简单的讲就是专门应付考核的
<alvin_rxg> :/
<sikao_lfs> 跟我们考试作弊是一样的。
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 至于水电，因为是交流电，晚上凌晨时，发多了用不了。只能空转了。
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 交流电。发出后，你不用，很难储存的。
<alvin_rxg> 企业呢，要用电的企业跑哪去了
<sikao_lfs> 所以说啊，如果搞文革，我也是应该被游街的。当然光游街我一个没用。必须县，地市，省。至少我知道这几级都是有责任的。
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 因为用电有高峰和地峰。。。。。。而交流电很难存储。。。。所以水电在用电低峰期就只好空转了。
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: 安啦。
<piggybox> 这个，转成直流就可以了吧
<vic> ac dc 转换的功率损失是多少
<sikao_lfs> piggybox: 我不清楚这样的储能站成本和规模。。。。如果这里有了解的专业人就好了。
<piggybox> 也许这个成本大于空转浪费吧
<vic> 其实主要是直流远距离输送的损失太大
<vic> 而且 隔很短的距离就要有补充电能的线路。。。。成本很大
<sikao_lfs> piggybox: 那只能说明技术上目前成本还无法降下来。
<MeaCulpa1> 我国那个把输电，发电分开的点子太牛了
<MeaCulpa1> 直接造就了富的流油的国家电网公司，和苦b的发电厂
<vic> 当然 可以期待电池的新技术发展了
<MeaCulpa1> 李鹏家族威武
<sikao_lfs> 其实啊，总的来看。电力公司为人民服务的还算是最好的呢。停电也是被行政指令的省，地市和县领导逼的。你说说他们肯定高兴卖电多，多赚钱了。这里完全不是什么电力问题。也可以考虑纠正考核。
<sikao_lfs> 更改考核的方法。
<sikao_lfs> 水电，我感觉这两个没改的。在中国目前这样的社会还是为人民服务好的。至少比我们通信行业要好些。
<tmdd> MeaCulpa1: 没找到fetchmail的mbox怎么存储，如果我不用procmail的话
<sikao_lfs> 或者纠正监督方法。比如太祖文革监督。群众运动把我这类的走狗和主子都游街
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。
<vic> 你很有负罪感啊
<sikao_lfs> vic: 不过是现实中感觉人生价值被扭曲后的发泄而已。
<sikao_lfs> vic: 其实都是我们这类技术人员帮领导想出的法子啊。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> vic: 领导其实啥都不懂啊。
<sikao_lfs> vic: 用脑子想想就知道，肯定是了解考核，了解内部运行。了解技术的专业人员出的主意。然后领导们相互交流经验传开的啊。
<sikao_lfs> vic: 说白了。干坏事，还得知道怎么干啊。这都是专业活。
<vic> 苦b的技术人啊
<sikao_lfs> vic: 所以啊，如果太祖文革，群众运动把我这类的游街也是有道理的。
<tmdd> fetchmail: 连接至 localhost:smtp [127.0.0.1/25] 失败: 拒绝连接。
<tmdd> fetchmail: SMTP 连接至 localhost 失败
<sikao_lfs> 技术人员就是毛。得付着在皮上。付在谁的皮上就帮谁干活。
<tmdd> 读取 dddd@gmail.com@iy-in-f109.1e100.net:58 封中的 27 封邮件 (邮件头 2346 字节)fetchmail: 查询状态=10 (SMTP 错误)
<tmdd> 这是为毛阿
<tmdd> roylez_: 白天那厮又来刷屏了，主席
<redhatlinux101> ///
<redhatlinux101> 我服了你了。
<tmdd> redhatlinux101: 你为毛刷屏
<piggybox> 好像不是一个人
<redhatlinux101> 你觉得我和你一样无聊吗？
<tmdd> redhatlinux101: 你还好意思说，bruce_oy也是你吧
<tmdd> redhatlinux101: 一个在这里刷，一个在acfun刷，好无耻
<redhatlinux101> 是的。
<redhatlinux101> 、、、
<redhatlinux101> 你继续吧。
<tmdd> redhatlinux101: 你为啥要刷屏
<sikao_lfs> 好了。晚了。休息了。大家以后聊。
<mayli> j
<alvin_rxg> mayli sama
<cocoa117> xbmc能和pptv放在一起用吗？
<alvin_rxg> 如果你还想念某人，把他的照片p成黑白，买个相框框起，放在包包里，想他的时候拿出来看看，然后告诉自己他死了。！我也觉得不错！女人不狠、地位不稳！
<knownbad> 你的越南妹？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 給照片，讓我幫你 P 一下吧
<knownbad> 不行，老婆不上相。
<alvin_rxg> 法國人
<alvin_rxg> chef macht Latte, ich mache Spüle
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> Chef?  Why chef?
<knownbad> Why not nurse?
<alvin_rxg> 那是電影裏的一句臺詞……有人對 kellner 抱怨咖啡不好喝……
<alvin_rxg> 然後酒保說這話。
<knownbad> Oh, 你突然发春了？
<knownbad> 你到底女友交的如何了？
<alvin_rxg> 不認識啊……
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<\b> 靠，又是谁在下载东西，连网页都打不开。逼我换位置
<alvin_rxg> 我沒有
<cleamoon_> 你们那里下载一般速度如何？
<\b> 下载速度不关我事
<\b> 只要能打开网页就行
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那你还不快去认识个？
<alvin_rxg> 我給你打工吧
<knownbad> 跟认识女孩有帮助？
<alvin_rxg> 有錢了就可以方便討好了被
<alvin_rxg> *唄
<knownbad> 公司是有个漂亮的泰国女孩但似乎多毛又没屁股。
<alvin_rxg> 我不要原始人
<knownbad> 交女友有不需要钱，尤其是学生。
<alvin_rxg> 是說吃白飯嗎？
<knownbad> 人家长的不错的。只可能南方一片草原。
<knownbad> 反正学生都穷各自买单。
<knownbad> 老是要你给的就不必了。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> 我看她头发浓密就大概知道了。
<alvin_rxg> 南方一片草原  是什麼意思？
<knownbad> 我倒是比较介意她没屁股。
<knownbad> 上方是北。
<alvin_rxg> 胸部以下是南？。。
<knownbad> 去你的，你哪里长毛呢？
<alvin_rxg> 腿毛
<knownbad> 这也是。
<knownbad> 有腿毛的你行吗？
<alvin_rxg> shit, 快10點了，還有 500MB 的流量沒用呢
<knownbad> 在arch还是debian上？
<alvin_rxg> debian.
<knownbad> 你就从新装些包就好了。
<alvin_rxg> debian 它又不計入的……
<knownbad> 如果你只是要吧流量用完。
<knownbad> 哦，真好。
<alvin_rxg> 這些鏡像我可以隨便用的 ftp://ftp.uni-hannover.de/pub/mirror/linux/
<knownbad> 那你下bsd iso去。
<knownbad> 噢不对，上方u也有。
<knownbad> 嗯还真齐。
<alvin_rxg> 它就沒 archlinux 的， xD
<knownbad> 用arch还是不多。
<\b> …………稀疏矩阵效率还是不理想。。。改用积分法
<alvin_rxg> colordict... =.= 網上看到有人在 android 用 colordict，然後寫教程，說安裝，然後下載詞典，然後得把*詞典轉換成某種特定的格式*……然後再使用……
<alvin_rxg> colordict... =.= 網上看到有人在 android 用 colordict，然後寫教程，說安裝，然後下載詞典，然後得把詞典轉換成某種特定的格式……然後再使用……
<alvin_rxg> colordict... =.= 網上看到有人在 android 用 colordict，然後寫教程，說安裝，然後下載詞典，然後得把詞典轉換成某種特定的格式……然後再使用……
<alvin_rxg> 是不是只有用 linux 的才會知道些好的軟件？。。
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 繁體有 bug ...
<alvin_rxg> 纔會？ 才會？
<alvin_rxg> 還是說它是對的？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 纔會？才會？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 才会是现代词。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那就是說，不存在 纔會 這詞咯？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 古时候（口语）用比如乃今　（见庄子：乃今南图）
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这些口语词每十年变一次
<alvin_rxg> 這麼快
<\b> alvin_rxg: 比如上次我跟你说的“脚本”，“角本”。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃，貌似都是習慣問題
<\b> alvin_rxg:　书面语或者其它标准也变的很快。　比如“硅”字，和“矽”字。　来回换了几次了
<alvin_rxg> 不是通用的麼？
<alvin_rxg> 現在 fcitx 用着不錯～ :)
<\b> 现在大陆标准是“硅”，湾湾标准是“矽”..
<\b> knownbad: 对不？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 對不？
<\b> 曾经大陆用过“矽”字
<\b> 再早的时候，大陆用的还是“硅”..
<alvin_rxg> 爲啥變呢？
<\b> 有人认为矽的读音和硒、烯、錫太按近
<alvin_rxg> 幹嘛不像日本那樣保留英文的音呢……
<\b> 本来硅的读音也是 Si ，只是被人读错了罢了
<\b> 就像光栅...
<\b> 硅字据说是从畦字来的.. 所以和 Si 读音相近
<alvin_rxg> si 找不到……
<\b> xi
<alvin_rxg> 矽xi 有
<alvin_rxg> 啊，看錯了。以爲說 矽 念 si
<\b> 今天中午拼了半天 suen .... 还以为手机出 bug 了...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<flay> 在讨论硅
<\b> 在讨论“才會”还是“纔會”
<\b> 这要问美国湾湾人
<\b> 字面上我会写作纔會
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 第一次听到硅胶我快笑翻了。
<\b> lol
<knownbad> 我以为是中药呢。
<kk>  06:08
<hamo> g
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-03
<freeayu> hiiiiiiiiii
<hoxily> freeayu, hi
<sikao_lfs> 古怪啊，好像我掉线很严重。。。。
<sikao_lfs> (08时20分25秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机里德ubuntu10.04怎么设置上网？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369640 我在学校 装个ubuntu什么版本记不清了 安装之后是中文的 而且可以在虚拟机里自动连上网 现在在家里的虚拟机装ubuntu10.04 （ubuntu官网下的） 安装成功后不是中文的 需要下载汉化 但是连不上网啊 有没有什么虚拟机连网的教学视 …
<Tommy_Cao> kworker是啥进程占cpu太历害了！！
<Tommy_Cao> 神牛们出来回答一下
<yall> Tommy_Cao: 随时准备shutdown的。
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 这怎么说？
<Tommy_Cao> yall, why?
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 说下解决方法
<lotutu> 我的进程列表中倒是没有这个东西
<lotutu> 刚刚搜索了下，好像是内核的问题
<Tommy_Cao> lotutu, 我的也不知道怎么出来的
<Tommy_Cao> lotutu, 内核级的？难道我要编一下
<lotutu> Tommy_Cao: 有的说是acpi, 有的说是gpu
<lotutu> 我也不清楚
<Tommy_Cao> lotutu, 现在又不高了
<Tommy_Cao> lotutu, 估计是显Ｋ
<lotutu> 这个东西好像是内核的线程
<lotutu> 在中断，IO等等的东西比较多的时候会占用大量CPU
<Tommy_Cao> lotutu, 我怎没查着
<lotutu> 刚刚看到一老外推荐的方法是关掉某些长时间运行的后台程序(rss, mail reader....)
<lotutu> Tommy_Cao: 你用的什么搜索引擎，我用的Google
<lotutu> Tommy_Cao: Google 搜索 kworker , 出来的问题大多和你的一样
<Evanescence> 也可能是crontab之类的同时执行了太多的进程,看看top,那几个经常占用最多CPU和Mem,
<lotutu> Tommy_Cao: 你自己搜索看看吧，我完全不懂
<archl> roylez:  ATI 不行呢。
<archl> roylez: 乐主席好。
<Tommy_Cao> archl, 我的是ＡＴＩ：
<archl> Tommy_Cao: 都被收购了
<Tommy_Cao> archl, 我还真不知道
<archl> Tommy_Cao: 被 AMD
<Tommy_Cao> archl, 一直以为是，呵呵
<Tommy_Cao> 现在又回归正常了。这是神马东东！！哎！！
<Evanescence> Tommy_Cao: 我也不知道了,不要问我
<Tommy_Cao> Evanescence, 谢谢了。
<Evanescence> Tommy_Cao: 建议多去读基本关于Linux的书
<Evanescence> 基本-> 几本
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何定时发送组合键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369641 我想在crontab定时向unity发送shift+F9像这样的组合键，应该如何做呢？》？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjxily — 2012-04-03 9:51
<archl> Evanescence: 还在
<archl> Evanescence:  GNOME 3.4 变得和我想的类似了——默认程序就是最大化的。
<waynewang> gnome怎么安装新主题，还要一部分一部分的安装吗？
<archl> waynewang: 需要么。。。
<archl> waynewang: gnome多简单，还要主题么。就是让你忘记有主题的设计。
<Evanescence> archl: 在Awesome下,Fcitx的kimpanel看厌了
<waynewang> archl, ？呵呵，就是想试一下，还不会呢
<Evanescence> archl: 而且在Gnome下,vim的F1~F12键大多不能正常按,被绑定了
<archl> waynewang:  实验了之后你会发现别的都是展示自己，gnome3的默认是尽量的隐藏自己。
<archl> Evanescence: 哦。
<waynewang> archl, 从网上下载来的主题 应该是.tar.gz格式吧
<archl> waynewang: 不知道
<waynewang> archl, 哦
<cfy> archl: 袋鼠， 节日快乐
<archl> cfy: 什么节日？
<cfy> archl: 清明节
<archl> Evanescence: 还是不会vim
<archl> cfy: 清明节？每天都是额。
<cfy> archl: ..
<Evanescence> archl: 额,vim不是挺简单么,看下vimtutior不就好了
<archl> Evanescence: 懒，没有找到需要用的时候——不知道额。
<waynewang> archl,把桌面弄地一干二净，把面板也删除了，但是找不出程序来了，只能用命令行打开？
<Evanescence> archl: 比如vi
<Evanescence> archl: 编辑config之类的额
<Evanescence> archl: gnome也是针对平板之类的设计,
<archl> waynewang:  按键，隐藏。右键，电源，自动，你想怎样就怎样。
<archl> Evanescence: 不是吧。。。
<Evanescence> 那些设备自然是要尽量多的留给内容了
<archl> Evanescence: config 我都用 nano
<Evanescence> archl: 恩
<archl> Evanescence: 是什么都考虑吧。。
<Evanescence> archl: 除了平板和电脑,还有什么设备么?
<archl> cfy: 我是外向还是内向？
<Evanescence> archl: 还有手机么?
<Evanescence> archl: 还是说TV?
<archl> Evanescence: 电脑用法也有很多很多种，不是按照设备种类说的。
<archl> Evanescence: 是按照操作种类
<Evanescence> 一个桌面环境含蓄的说都是面向所有设备的
<Evanescence> Awesome还可以运行在手机上呢
<archl> linux能装在几百种手机上了
<archl> Evanescence: 考虑到和实现是不同，针对性也没有
<waynewang> archl, 在光驱中装入光盘后，这个光盘映射到/dev下边 的哪个文件？      mount的时候 从/dev下哪个文件 到/mnt/cdrom？
<archl> waynewang:  不一定
<waynewang> archl, 我现在在BT5下边
<archl> 不懂
<waynewang> archl, ，我看/dev下边 那么多，不知道从哪个文件到/mnt/cdrom
<Evanescence> waynewang: 读读关于Linux的书
<Evanescence> 怎么都是这样连基本的知识都不知道的就上来问.....
<Evanescence> 我自从很久前被主席说RTFM后我就自己看书了
<waynewang> Evanescence, 要看哪本书，私房菜？
<Evanescence> waynewang: 网上搜索初级教程之类的
<Evanescence> 英文的就更加多了
<Evanescence> 什么on the road,nuteshell,bible之类的
<m0ugly> fucking manual 中文怎么说
<waynewang> Evanescence, 嗯，谢谢！
<Evanescence> m0ugly: 去读该死的手册!!!
<Evanescence> 或者是该死的去读手册??
<m0ugly> 哈哈
<m0ugly> 谢谢 Evanescence
<Evanescence> archl: 我好像不是菜鸟了,嘿嘿
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python IDLE图标不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369643 安装IDLE后，图标显示为一个红色禁止图标，不能正常显示。求解原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 uushi — 2012-04-03 10:12
<archl> Evanescence: 嗯。
<Evanescence> archl: 最近很少看你上线啊,难道在交女朋友?
<archl> Evanescence: 没有。
<archl> Evanescence: 我在比较忙。
<Evanescence> archl: 在工作了?
<archl> Evanescence: 一直是
<archl> Evanescence: 尽管不当事工作
<Evanescence> archl: 额,我怎么不记得你在工作来着,是啥工作?
<archl> Evanescence: 收银员，ebay客服
<Evanescence> archl: 啊,这不错
<Evanescence> archl: ebay?? 额,神了
<YeLee> 额，升到firefox 10.03之后，发现同步出现了个未知错误……
<cfy> archl: 为啥我看电影总是会一卡一卡呢？
<cfy> archl: 看一会卡一下
<cfy> archl: win就没这个问题
<archl> cfy: 哦。我没看电影碍。
<cfy> archl: 看1GB+和7GB的是一样的
<albert748> 你确定是硬解码？
<archl> cfy 呃。没看电影碍。
<cfy> albert748: 我不确定
<cfy> albert748: 我不知道
<archl> cfy: 我没有过 〉1GB 的视频文件——
<cfy> archl: 哦。。。
<woju> 大家有没有考虑过死亡？
<woju> 如果你现在得癌症了，你会怎么过？
<archl> woju: 傻吧。那个东西是初中想的问题，你还没想么。。。
<archl> woju: 当然是靠征服世界延长自己的寿命了。
<woju> archl: 呵呵
<albert748> cfy, 你用的什么?smplayer?
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux有哪些方法可以爬墙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369644 rt, 外面的世界真精彩. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hi-Stupid — 2012-04-03 10:35
<albert748> cfy, 试试把输出设备改成vdpau,前提是你使用的是nv的卡
<archl> cfy:  用 vlc，输入 vlc options
<yall> ls
<cfy> albert748: 我是intel的，嗯，用的smplayer
<cfy> archl: vlc也这样的
<archl> cfy: 显卡驱动让你搞坏了
<cfy> archl: .....
<cfy> archl: 我还是切到win7看电影好了。。
<albert748> cfy, 还是nv的卡给力，我从来不用其他厂商的卡
<cfy> albert748: 我之前也不知道啊，买电脑的时候
<albert748> cfy, 你把卡的型号给我一下
<cfy> albert748: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cfy> albert748: 怎么看？lspci?
<albert748> cfy, 恩
<archl> cfy: 你啥破系统 :)
<ofan> archl: 你啥破系统
<archl> of
<archl> ofan:  windows xp
<cfy> archl: gentoo
<ofan> archl: 在澳洲遭受过歧视没?
<archl> ofan 嗯，路上经常有男女开车向我喊话
<ofan> archl: 说啥
<albert748> cfy, 你用的gentoo?
<albert748> cfy, 呃，居然在ubuntu-cn也能碰到gentoo的，BTW，我也是
<cfy> albert748: 呵呵。嗯
<ofan> archl: ?
<ofan> archl: 反映这么迟钝
<albert748> cfy, 很久很久没用过ubuntu了～
<sikao_lfs> 太痛苦了。。。。。有没有amule地址批量导入到下载软件里啊？
<cfy> albert748: 同很久没用过ub
<albert748> cfy, 你的卡用的驱动是什么？开源驱动？哪个包？
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 有
<cfy> albert748: i915吧
<ofan> amule就行吧
<cfy> albert748: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
<sikao_lfs> 我下一个教程，居然有130多个链接，用ubuntu的amule下太痛苦了。必须一个个的复制地址加入到amule.总不成虚拟机win7下？
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 命令行
<sikao_lfs> ofan:不行啊。根本无法关联火狐。
<sikao_lfs> ofan:哦，man amule?
<ofan> sikao_lfs: amule也支持web界面
<sikao_lfs> ofan:？？？？支持？ubuntu里的amule的浏览器界面？可以直接点加入amule?
<sikao_lfs> ofan:怎么玩的？
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 可以的,其实只启动amuled就可以后台下载,web界面,gui界面都是个客户端而已
<albert748> cfy,http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA
<kk> albert748 ⇪ t: Intel GMA - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 在amule设置里
<cfy> albert748: 哦，我看看
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 这样就可以远程控制了
<sikao_lfs> ofan:我找找。。。。。。谢谢了。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: utorrent/transmission之类的也支持
<albert748> cfy, 我没有intel的卡，不能实验，你看一下，有问题我们一起研究
<cfy> albert748: 我都开了，不过是M
<cfy> albert748: 我转成内置的，再编译次，看看效果
<albert748> cfy, 不用，没用的
<albert748> cfy, 肯定是其他问题
<archl> ofan早就忘了。
<cfy> albert748: 嗯
<albert748> cfy, 除了高清看起来卡，还有其他问题吗？
<cfy> albert748: 我用gimp的时候
<cfy> albert748: 编辑照片，
<gebjgd> cfy: 内存坏了？
<albert748> cfy, 速度很满对吧？
<cfy> albert748: 有时候会突然整个照片区域不可见，被黄色覆盖
<cfy> albert748: 慢到不慢
<cfy> gebjgd: 内存坏了？
<cfy> gebjgd: albert748： 哦，我内存是杂牌的
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<albert748> cfy, id一下，确定你在video group里边
<archl> gebjgd:  2400ｐｒｏ的卡，还不如ｉｎｔｅｌ的
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu11.10升级3.0.0-18后 桌面崩溃(ironhide失效) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369651 我的笔记本是联想y460n(双显卡) 今天更新了下系统，结果重启之后进入桌面就崩溃，重新设置了ironhide都还是没用 有没有人遇到同样的问题？ 请各位大大帮忙解决下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lavender0261 — 2012-04-03 11:00
<cfy> albert748: uid=1000(cfy) gid=1000(cfy) groups=1000(cfy),10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),35(games),100(users),104(vboxusers),105(plugdev)
<archl> gebjgd:  debian 没有装nonfree的firmware,所以ati卡都不能用.
<gebjgd> cfy: memtest
<cfy> gebjgd: memtest还是memtest86呢？
<gebjgd> cfy: 随大便
 * archl 下载了.
<cfy> gebjgd: 啊？
<albert748> cfy, elsect mesa list
<albert748> cfy, eselect mesa list
<cfy> albert748: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117191
<albert748> cfy, eselect opengl list
<cfy> albert748: 只有一个   [1]   xorg-x11 *
<albert748> cfy, 卡的core型号是多少？
<cfy> albert748: 怎么看？
<albert748> cfy, 比如我的01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce GT 130M] (rev a1)
<albert748> cfy, G96 130M，你的没有显示吗？
<cfy> albert748: 没有啊
<cfy> albert748: 我是thinkpad x200
<albert748> cfy, x4500
<cfy> albert748: 好像是的
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> cfy: 确实是.
<cfy> albert748: 然后呢？
<albert748> cfy, 我在帮你查查
<cfy> albert748: 哦。谢了，我吃饭去了:)
<albert748> cfy, intel的卡应该只需要开启vaapi就可以了
<albert748> cfy, 这张卡是支持1080的
<albert748> cfy, 使用vlc，加入USE=vaapi，再试试
<stlifey_> albert748: gentoo?
<albert748> stlifey, 嘿嘿
<stlifey> vaapi不好用，宁可用软解
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> stlifey: 1080p还是会卡, 软的话啊
<stlifey> MadPerOxFEE1DEAD: 我的破笔记本是AMD双核，不卡呀，而且即使开了垂直同步画面还是会偶尔撕裂。。
<MaskRay> albert748: 我的怎么选 eselect mesa list http://paste.pocoo.org/show/575338
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> stlifey: 我二代i5, 卡....10G以上的电影就会卡
<stlifey> MadPerOxFEE1DEAD: 你啥系统，编译mplayer开CPU类型自动检测没？。。
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> stlifey: arch, 没编译, 直接二进制版本的
<ofan_> MadPerOxFEE1DEAD: 你是不大哈的马甲吧？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下用什么PDF阅读器比较好？最好能添加注释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369658 新手，请问ubuntu下用什么PDF阅读器比较好？最好能添加注释 统计信息: 发表于 由 chestthinker — 2012-04-03 11:44
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> ofan: 不大哈?
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> ofan: 我是imadper的马甲
<ofan> MadPerOxFEE1DEAD: ...
<ofan> MadPerOxFEE1DEAD: 名字太长了,原来他的名字最长
<yall> ofan: 那当然。nick最长16字。
<albert748> MaskRay, 又是一个gentoo？
<MadPerOxFEE1DEAD> ofan: ...........好吧...
<hoxily> nick 0xFEFF
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问这里经常备份数据库的朋友mysqldump会备份中文出乱码吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369661 听一些人总说MYSQLDUMP备份数据库不是很好 中文偶尔 出一些乱码 请问这是真的吗? 另外问一下现在目前来讲备份 MYSQL最好的东西是什么啊 phpmyadmin吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 williswatson — 2012-04-03 12:11
<yall> albert748: 像MaskRay cfy ，吾都是用践兔的。
<cfy> albert748: 谢了，貌似好了，刚才看了下，应该是没问题了的了
<archl> gentoo 党人都好乖乖
<ofan_> 围观
<ofan_> archl: 刚才怎么跑了
<archl> ofan_ 又不是休假。
<ofan_> archl: 你不没事么
<ofan> archl: 还上课?
<archl> ofan_ 周末休假就只抓住少数人
<archl> ofan_ 才不理你呢。
<archl> ofan_ 你只是消遣的~
<archl> 哈哈
<ofan> archl: 这么娇气..
<archl> ofan_ 嗯。
<ofan> archl: 问你遭受过歧视没
<archl> ofan 这种事情，笨不笨额，肯定有了
<archl> ofan 你有时候歧视老外不？
<archl> ofan 只是个人问题罢了
<ofan> archl: 我不歧视啊
<archl> ofan 你见的人少了，或者你接受的种类太多了
<ofan> archl: 我是看人品的,不看人种
<archl> ofan 我歧视拼命赚钱的人。。。
<archl> ofan 我是看思想
<ofan> archl: ...你没事吧
<archl> ofan 我歧视世界上多数人。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助 进不去recovery mode try hd0 0 ext2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369666 大神们 这样的 小白是双系统 win7在sda3，linux在sda1，用easybcd装的。在linux是 系统提示我low graphic，然后我就进恢复模式 不知道按了那个模式 好像是按了进去有提示 那个修改fstab的选项吧 然后悲催的我就进不去系统了 提示 try hd0 0 ext2 …
<ofan> archl: ...
<archl> ofan 我太不在意别人的眼光了。
<archl> ofan 所以，这个问题问我不合适。
<ofan> archl: 你超脱了
<imadper> roylez: 主席?在不?
<OxEFBBBF> 假如不是用UTF8编码, BOM(Byte order mark) 在 IRC 里会有吗? 每一句发言都会加上去?
<ofan> OxEFBBBF: 不会
<archl> ofan 在 windows 下用 dolphin 管理文件
<ofan> archl: 闲的
<archl> ofan 你懒得
<archl> ofan windows下用linux mint的字体作为主字体
<ofan> archl: 闲的
<archl> ofan windows下gtk程序的渲染和linux下差不多呢
<albert748> cfy, 那就好～我吃饭了
<ofan> archl: ..
<cfy> albert748: :D
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 联通校园宽带无法联网的问题后续。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369670 河南联通校园无线宽带，在windows可以正常联网，在ubuntu下，能连上网，就是不停的掉线，在android下使用pppoe联网，同样出现这种问题，我觉得这是linux内核的问题，也是Linux设计缺陷。 在Windows下如果连接一个受限或者 …
<archl> ofan 对比下？
<ofan_> archl: 还用比么
<archl> ofan http://i.imgur.com/rJn34.png
<ofan> archl: 左边的虚,看中文
<archl> ofan windows对otf和没对windows优化字体的支持就是渣
<ofan> archl: 用gdi++
<archl> ofan http://i.imgur.com/WIyQK.png
<archl> ofan 没用过，似乎挺麻烦？
<ofan> archl: google去
<Cherrot> 才 uptime 一天 Ubuntu得進程調度就比较吃力了……
<archl> Cherrot: sudo pkill Xorg
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于系统引导到启动的一些疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369672 1.mbr中的grub是怎么找到其配置文件的，其配置文件的位置是不是作为参数写在mbr中的 比如xp和ubuntu双系统，ubuntu装在第三分区。 现在进xp将第二分区格式化，分成2个分区 重启，读取mbr中的grub，到这一步后，grub还能不能找到它的配置 …
<Cherrot> archl: 我一般是 sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<archl> Cherrot: 我就没成功是用过lightdm。
<Cherrot> archl: 可怜的娃……
<Cherrot> archl: 莫非只有Ubuntu默认使用lightdm？
<archl> Cherrot: 不知道
<ofan_> Cherrot: 别用ubuntu了
<Cherrot> ofan_: 用习惯了而已 而且把第一次给了他 :D
<ofan_> Cherrot: 他？
<Cherrot> ofan_: it 。。。
<Cherrot> ofan_: 你用哪个发行版？
<ofan_> Cherrot: arch
<archl> ofan_ 你去参加老外的活动就知道了，人家开发者大多用Ubuntu。
<archl> ofan_ 纠结系统是没意义的。
<ofan_> archl: 都用mac的
<archl> ofan_ 如果不是mac的。
<archl> ofan_ 知道有用mac的
<ofan_> archl: 如果不是mac就是win
<archl> ofan_ 你去的什么地方啊。。。
<Cherrot> Ubuntu 安装方便，零配置哲学啊~
<ofan_> archl: 学校
<gead> archl: ofan_ 你们两个老外纠结啥系统，你们还不是想用啥就有啥。。。
<archl> ofan。。。
<Cherrot> ofan_: 学校用Win？
<ofan_> archl: 也没哪个教授上课会带个ubuntu的笔记本来讲课
<ofan_> Cherrot: 基本都是win
<archl> Cherrot: 这个自然，除了计算机实验室或者少数课程，都是windows
<ofan_> Cherrot: 无论国内国外，win,mac都是主流
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问各位高手两个问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369673 1.如果把ubuntu刻成光盘去卖，这点有没有违反自由软件的精神，或者说有没有违法？ 2.我自己安装了ubuntu之后，在windows上分了区，然后开机后出现grub error，请问这个什么原因，该怎么修复 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 src655 — 2012-04-03 13:13  …
<archl> ofan_ 因为无论国内国外，商业（广告）都是主流
<Cherrot> ofan_: 这样也好，省得linux安装杀软了
<gead> ubuntu让win用户发现了他们还有其它的选择，然后他们一抬头就找到里mac
<ofan_> linux底层变动还是太大，经常会扯到蛋
<archl> gead:  这算啥。。。mac比ubuntu知名度大多了
<archl> ofan 我就讨厌不变~
<gead> archl: 我只是想说，现在不是win就是mac而已
<Cherrot> Mac软件多么？
<archl> gead:  投射广告
<gead> 用mac能装B
<ofan_> gead: 在过内能装装
<gead> 就好像装商业人士得陪个黑莓一样
<ofan_> Cherrot: 不少
<Cherrot> ofan_: 哦 不少就够了 :)
 * gead 也想装B,买个mba,but 没资本。。。
<febboy> 各位有在北京东吗？
<ofan_> gead: 买个macbook
<gead> ofan_: 没money...
<archl> gead: 纠结啥。consumer是没前途的
<gead> ofan_: 多少米，在你们那？
<archl> gead 别傻，美国就比中国少了点税罢了。
<gead> archl: 中国买东西从来不告诉你税是多少。。。
<archl> gead:  因为你根本不交
<gead> archl: 不是不交，是因为买的东西已经含税了
<archl> gead:  哪里买东西不含税？
<archl> lol
<ofan_> gead: 5000 rmb不到
<gead> ofan_: 哦
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你这挂机挂一天了
<archl> imadper: 他在度假
<imadper> archl: ...度假就别挂机呀...
<imadper> archl: 他现在有生意都不做了
<archl> imadper: 我也可以挂机，刚才就挂了
<imadper> .....................................
<archl> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> archl: 然后你怎么复活的? 信春哥?
<gead> archl: 求减肥秘诀
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369677 刚装的ubuntu11。进桌面发现鼠标指针看不见。鼠标按键正常。打开firefox或libre office时，内容区域指针正常显示。但指针移到边框区域时又不见了。打开系统目录任何地方都看不见鼠标指针。 在XP的虚拟机中用ubuntu11鼠标指针是正常 论坛中没有类似的问题 …
<archl> gead:  健康饮食
<namoamitabuddha> 递归的数据太难理解。
<gead> archl: ...
<gead> archl: 身高180，体重180
<archl> gead 身高 180，体重 120
<archl> gead: 嗯是 60KG
<gead> archl: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<ofan_> archl: 你有180？
<gead> archl: 90kg
<adam8157> 178cm 73kg
<archl> ofan_ 差距 < 0.5cm
<archl> ofan 或者只是粗略比例
<lei> linux 买什么显卡好
<archl> lei:  用intel的
<archl> lei: 完全不纠结，有显卡就是错误
<lei>  我有intel不够用啊
<ofan_> lei: nvidia
<gead> 求迅速减肥的秘诀
<lei> 要用blender和gimp
<ofan_> lei: 买个中高端的
<lei> a卡好还是n卡好呢.
<ofan_> lei: n卡中高端的
<ofan_> lei: a卡可能便宜点
<lei> 看了神舟的两款,一款是i3配amd 6770. 一款是i7配nv 540m,都是3999,哪个好啊
<lei> 内存都是8跟
<lei> 8g
<ofan_> lei: i7 3999?
<lei>  .
<vic> 神州好便宜
<lei> 有什么问题
<ofan_> 有这么便宜？
<ofan_> i7光cpu就1k+
<imadper> ofan_: 神州都是去代工厂扫尾货的
<ofan_> 工程版倒是有可能
<lei> 我以前就是用神舟的
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> lei: 配置不止这些吧? 用料呢? 什么样的内存, 不只能看大小吧? 无线网卡用的什么的? 网卡用的什么的芯片?
<lei> 可以
<ofan_> lei: i7 啥型号
<ofan_> lei: 还有屏幕很重要
<vic> 想买mav
<vic> mac
<imadper> vic: mav就知道, mac就不知道了
<imadper> vic: 不过mav在国内不好买到吧?
<ofan_> vic: 买吧
<gead> ofan_: archl nokia在你们那用的多吗？比如e71 e63
<ofan_> gead: 没有用的
<archl> gead:  都太老了，清一色iphone htc，手机都是3年内的。
<lei> 忘了是啥型号了.优雅的
<ofan_> gead: 农村都普及iphone和android
<archl> gead: 人家计划就是那个钱，手机包不包都是那钱
<ofan_> 老外爱用大屏android还有iphone
<archl> gead: 记住，服务费比手机贵
<gead> archl: 那是在你们那。。。
<ofan_> archl: 一个月话费多少
<archl> ofan 我？没有
<gead> ofan_: archl 想整个全键盘的手机
<archl> ofan 我没月租
<ofan_> gead: 有很多
<lei> pre3
<gead> ofan_: archl 黑莓在这太黑。。。
<ofan_> gead: 不过 真的没什么用
<imadper> gead: 三星
<gead> lei: 国内能买到?
<archl> ofan_ 宅男没用
<ofan_> gead: 手机上搞命令行能让你吐血
<imadper> gead: 能, 很便宜, per3
<archl> ofan_ 为啥？
<lei> 我现在就是pre3上的irc
<gead> imadper: 对棒子国的产品表示担忧
<ofan_> archl: 不爽
<lei> 我在网上买的,1600.现在涨了.
<ofan_> archl: 还是标准键盘好
<imadper> gead: 经常从上铺把手机摔下来, 无压力
<gead> ofan_: 不想搞cli
<archl> ofan_ 说是说
<ofan_> gead: 那键盘没用
<ofan_> archl: 我一个月15刀，最多25刀
<gead> imadper: 三星的屏幕太亮，对眼不好
<lei> e63难用了,用了半年,给我姐用了
<archl> ofan_ 我4个月$50
<ofan_> archl: 牛逼
<gead> ofan_: 全键盘打字爽，触碰打字感觉不是很好
<ofan_> archl: 很多过来的都签at&t,一群傻x，劝他们还都不听
<lei> nokia的设计让我觉得很蛋疼
<imadper> gead: super AMOLED, 亮度可以调低一些的
<ofan_> gead: 很累的，手机还是太小
<ofan_> gead: 不如搞个小上网本
<gead> ofan_: 你们除了at&t是不是还有T-mobile
<archl> ofan 字号调大。
<gead> ofan_: 上网本有了
<ofan_> gead: 对，他们都签at&t，然后买签约的手机，实际上贵的要死
<gead> ofan_: 哦
<gead> ofan_: 表示没买过签约机
<lei> ge:
<ofan_> gead: 别买
<gead> ofan_: 嗯
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu使用virtualbox始终不能安装XP！！！急.... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369679 ubuntu使用virtualbox始终不能安装XP！！！急.... 0906202051a957576eb8946070.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianglan — 2012-04-03 14:11
<lei> gead:全键盘的别买nodia
<lei> nokia
<imadper> 可以考虑N0KIA, 别买NOKIA
<gead> lei: 为什么
<gead> 想要个黑莓，but太贵。。。
<iPeipei> samsung galaxy note
<hamo> roylez: .
<archl> ofan 签约的少关心资费问题。
<gead> 京东上貌似有大量的e71在拍卖，每次上夺宝岛都能看到e71的身影，
<ofan_> archl: 是他们不知道
<lei> gead: 我用那个e63就是键位设计不合理,空格键还有延迟.用着就想自杀
<ofan_> archl: 他门都入family plan,以为便宜
<lei> gead: 按了空格一秒后才上字
<gead> 现在正有一个e71即将以411的价格成交，，， lei
<lei> 其他型号的我就不知道了.
<gead> 后面还有三个e71在等待拍卖，
<lei> 看吧e71不值钱哈哈
<gead> e71也太渣了吧。。。
<archl> 对nokia linux之外的设备一无所知
<archl> 只知道n900 n9 和 n950
<gead> archl: n9昨天貌似以2000的价格拍下来了在京东
<gead> 那群人原来都在等最后时刻加价，e71在最后30秒内涨了200，最终以611的价格成交
<gead> 围观下次拍卖，
<archl> gead 这个大概不能设最高价。
<gead> archl: 是不能设最高价，最低价是1元，
<archl> gead:  那没意思
<gead> archl: 然后一群货就以一元一元的加上去，再来个200加价
<gead> archl: 加价最低1元，最高200
<gead> archl: 好像一个帐号只能加一次
<archl> gead: 不是这样，我拍卖时，最后直接给个我最高的心理价格，然后别人给价如果在这个之内我就得到——但是支付的是比第二高的人多最低单位的金额
<lei> ofan_: 确定是i7配nv 的卡好啊?
<gead> archl: 这我就不是很懂了，因为我也没拍过。
<gead> power7不知道好不好
<ofan_> lei: 同一个档次的，n卡要好
<gead> 听说过powerpc
<lei> amd6770是比nv 540m 高两个档次的
<lei> i7是比i3高两个档次的
<ofan_> 我的6750，感觉一般
<ofan_> 68xx + 2g显存才有优势
<lei> ofan_: 你用的6750在linux? 有没有什么问题.
<ofan_> lei: 开源驱动，没问题
<lei> ofan_: 那应该是驱动问题.如果真是驱动问题那真该买nv 配i7了
<ofan_> lei: 这个都没什么问题，只是n卡性能好一点，还能cuda
<lei> ofan_: 呃,开源驱动肯定不好
<ofan_> lei: blender的话还是上官方驱动
<lei> ofan_: cuda是物理加速?
<ofan_> lei: 普通使用没必要
<ofan_> lei: 通用的
<lei> 百科cuda了,确实强
<lei> 再看看在linux下能用cuda不
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu的软件有没有离线安装的? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369680 Ubuntu的软件有没有离线安装的?比如语言包,WINE等.因为我在学校,用的是手提,租房没有网线,也没有WIFI,想去网吧下载这些东西,然后用U盘复制回去离线安装.但我在网上找了很久都没有找到相关软件的直接下载. 还有,我想问问已经装了UBUNTU, …
<gead> archl: 你还在没
<lei> 决定买nv+i7了.cuda在linux也被支持
<gead> archl: 我想买个包，你给看下
<mao> 文件的一行中，前面是关键字，后面是值，如何把关键字合并，值相加
<gead> archl: http://www.360buy.com/product/268789.html#comment
<kk> gead,啥网址y 【希夏邦马时尚休闲电脑两用包14寸杏色1103051807】希夏邦马时尚休闲电脑两用包14寸1103051807杏色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<lei> mao: 用正则表达式
<lei> mao: 或者用电子表格.导入
<mao> lei: 正则表达式，该怎么写啊
<lei> mao: 我也不知道
<mao> lei: 好吧，我试试
<lei> 有时候支付几十块钱,请别人做还是值得的.
 * dddyyyy 这是太NB了，我把我的小三星手机用usb接到我的机子上，我竟然能用手机的网络上网了，^_^
 * dddyyyy 用的是中移动的cmnet
 * dddyyyy 真是太神奇了，连mount都不用
 * dddyyyy 求解这么神奇的原因
<archl> lei:  以后是 opencl了
<archl> lei:  opencl的话，大概ati卡就可以发挥效果了。不论驱动问题
<dddyyyy> adam8157: 为啥这么神奇
 * dddyyyy 手机能当无线上网卡用了
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 给个测网速的网址，
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: http://speedtest.net/ ?
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
<lei> archl: 等用上这些技术,本本也该换了.
<lei> 就目前看来,还是n卡驱动好吧?
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: test error...有国内的吗
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 有3个国内的检测点，如果算上香港的话。 国内的测速网站就比较多了呢 ip138.com ？
<Ansik> debian的testing CD不知道在哪个目录下找了。 － －
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 我试试
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 1p138上没找到速度测试。。。
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 不清楚了
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 30KB/s
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 果然是手机的网速。。。
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 摸摸头安慰一下……
<cnhezhong> 阿嚏
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 有了手机就不用无线上网卡了，如果换成联通的3G卡，速度可能还不错，
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 3G贵啊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 这一贴正式宣告联通校园无限宽带掉线的问题的终结。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369684 两天啊，整整找了来嗯天的答案啊，答案终于得到解决了，为什么校园宽带在windows下可以联网呢？而在ubuntu下却联网不停地掉线，原因就在于chinaunicom这个热点没有ip,把chinaunicom添加一个ip后，一 …
<imadper> mao: 用perl, 几行就搞定了
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 你说为啥，手机插电脑上，无线链接那就能多个中国移动的连接选项，在win下我也试过，需要安装手机的PC套件，为啥在linux下不用安装手机的PC套件就能用手机的网络？
<imadper> mao: 随便粘贴一行, 我看看是什么样的
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 内核自带固件了？  我给手机充电时也出现了CDMA网络 :D
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 毕竟很多手机都是linux核
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 不知道是否自带，我用的是三星的非智能机，估计把nokia的插上来也能用，
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 按理说也应该得安装手机驱动后才能使用手机的网络呀，不解的是直接插上就能用，不知道为什么
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 我刚才的意思是说电脑的内核中自带驱动了，只要手机接口支持（比如我以前那个CDMA），那么就可以连接
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 你把你的手机插机子上试试，估计也可以，就设置下apn就行了
<Cherrot> dddyyyy: 现在用的这个不支持了  以前那个如厕了
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 如厕了。。。
<dddyyyy> Cherrot: 那手机为啥挂载不上呀，我fdisk -l了一下，貌似没发现手机的内存
 * dddyyyy 30秒不到从google音乐那下了一首5MB的mp3
 * dddyyyy 手机网速还不错
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • xfce插件的详细说明有没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369690 若有中文介绍页面请帖出来我去看看，谢谢。 只要有很多插件不清楚具体都是做什么的。 xfce插件和各部件还有文件管理器之类的插件全部介绍，那里有呢？ 我的意思是指： http://archive.xfce.org/src/xfce 这里未有的东西，的全部介绍 例如xfc …
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-我的系统中总是有个僵尸进程。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369692 如下图。。。kill -9也杀不掉。大侠们怎么破？ aaaaa.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-03 15:58
 * user___ 
 * user___ 
<xiaopeng> a lecture by Terence Tao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V5U8Gwebc
<kk> xiaopeng,啥网址y YouTube - Terence Tao: Structure and Randomness in the Prime Numbers
<stlifey> 请问下gnome-shell能不能用nvidia的闭源驱动还是一定要用KMS的？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 通过USB安装ubuntu如何在text模式安装或者图形界面安装而不是livecd http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369696 下载了ubuntu10.04 LTS DVD光盘 为了不刻盘安装（刻盘确实挺浪费，而且手上8G优盘、移动硬盘都有） 准备通过u盘或者移动硬盘安装 首先按照网上到教程 将grub2安装到u盘MBR上 grub-install –root-directory=/med …
<naked89> 下载chrome不成功
<naked89> 这是为什么呢
<imadper> naked89: paste your error msg here
<naked89> http://www.google.cn/chrome/thankyou.html?hl=zh-CN&platform=linux_ubuntu_i386   然后下载不了
<kk> naked89 ⇪ ti: 用于 Linux 的 Chrome 浏览器 - 感谢您下载 Chrome 浏览器
<imadper> naked89: error msg... 你下载不了, 他提示什么呀?
<naked89> 位于 dl.google.com 的服务器响应时间过长。
<imadper> naked89: 那就是网络的问题了? 为什么不从apt安装?
<naked89> imadper: google code 下载osd lyric也是这样
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 真是奇怪，量产了cd-rom在别的惠普的机子上可以安装，在华硕的A43s上面就不行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369698 真是奇怪，量产了kubuntu11.10的32位与64为，以及ubuntu11.10的32位与64位 的usbcd-rom在别的惠普的机子上可以安装，在华硕的A43s上面就不行， 能进入开始那个画面，黑屏之后就出现一些字 …
<naked89> imadper: ap
<naked89> imadper: apt怎么安装chrome？？？
<imadper> naked89: 你的网络还有下载工具都没问题?
<imadper> naked89: 要ppa吧. 我好久不用ubuntu了
<naked89> imadper: 那我找找看ppa
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 让他装 chromium
<namoamitabuddha> naked89: apt-cache search chromium
<naked89> chromium和chrome有什么区别哦
<naked89> 我之前用的chrome里面有好多书签  所以得用chrome
<Zypeh> naked89, 没差别
<namoamitabuddha> naked89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chromium (web browser) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<test> whoami
<test> list
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.10覆盖fedora16 grub2设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369703 我是用ubuntu11.10直接在fedora分区上安装的，结果安完后就是grub2在启动时显示的是fedora的启动项，然后引导出fedora图标后变成ubuntu的启动，请问怎么改grub2啊？？急～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuanwujl — 2012-04-03 16:58
<lei> kk: 人工智能
<kk> lei, 我喜欢艾一也不少。  ㍩ 
<lei> kk: 你不会踢我吧
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: X 开不开完全可以 text。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: ...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu 升级到11.10后unity --reset fail sgementation fault http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369709 ubunt执行unity --reset时候出错，我是nvdia显卡，已经安装了最新的驱动，并且重启过。请教各位怎么回事 Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0". Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no Checking if internal files need to be migrated …
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  哦。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 为啥是你告诉我X 的问题，是昨天的事情？
<jiero> adam8157 开启 experimental 有 gnome 3.4 吗？
<XiaoQing> jiero: ~~
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: ~~
<XiaoQing> ofan_: ~~
<XiaoQing> free
<XiaoQing> freeayu: ~~
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我昨天看到的。
<freeayu> ??
<freeayu> what
<freeayu> XiaoQing ?
<XiaoQing> freeayu: 巨云浮玉清~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 嫌逅 我？
<XiaoQing> jiero: 嫌逅是啥。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 嫌弃的意思，
<XiaoQing> 酱紫。。。 哪里的方言、、
<jiero> XiaoQing: 好吧，你哪里不使用这个词
<jiero> XiaoQing: 潍坊有，青岛有。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 酱紫
<XiaoQing> 我们乳山镇和镇之间也有不同的方言 --
<jiero> XiaoQing: 高中时去一所学校，室友就玩一个游戏：其他所有人都对我说他们知道的方言——因为我基本不会，看谁的被我理解了，谁就输掉。
<XiaoQing> - -
<jiero> XiaoQing: 休息吗？
<XiaoQing> 恩
<XiaoQing> 清明放假
<jiero> XiaoQing:  哦。坏孩子，不好好睡觉。
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 挨踢男
<ofan_> XiaoQing: ~~
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我自动回家作业还一点没写 卷子还没拿出来~
<XiaoQing> ofan_: ~~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 还作业呢。
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 挨踢男是老男人了
<XiaoQing> 听n说你带了新人来群里调戏
<jiero> ofan_: 你是年轻男人。
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 他比你大11岁
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 是呀 他前几天欺负我 哇哈哈~
<ofan_> lol
<jiero> XiaoQing: 他谁都欺负，
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你是老年男人
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 额..
<XiaoQing> jiero: 哈哈 我知道啦
<jiero> 只是一种习惯
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 我加你gtalk了
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 因为他老婆不在
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 哈
<XiaoQing> jiero: 是呀 作业还是要写的~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 好孩子
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 我貌似在你的头像里看到了动能的表达式- -
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 啥？
<XiaoQing> jiero: 不对 作业还是要抄的~
<ofan_> XiaoQing: E=MC^2?
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 1/2mv^2
<XiaoQing> ...
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 奥
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 我用bitblee,看到不到自己的头像啊啊啊
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 酱紫- -
<jiero> ofan_: 你也卖萌了。
<ofan_> jiero: ..
<ofan_> jiero: 这是为了减小代沟
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> ofan 80后？
<ofan_> 90了
<ofan_> 我去.. 暴露了
<XiaoQing> 好吧 那就是正好90咯~
<jiero> ofan_: 。。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 肯定是80后 哇哈哈~  叔级别的~
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 他大妈级别的
<jiero> XiaoQing: 说了。我没隐藏
 * XiaoQing 我20- 我自豪~~
<jiero> ofan_:
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 精辟
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> 今天人好多- -
 * dddyyyyy 90后撸过
 * jiero 也觉得自己不像男人。
 * XiaoQing 啊哦
<ofan_> jiero: 长的不像还是？
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 他长的真纯洁（小时候）
<ofan_> jiero: 如果长得不像，我觉得这应该算个优点
<XiaoQing> ofan 乃毒。。
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 刚我把手机连接了机子，然后神奇的在机子的无线连接那里发现了手机的网络，然后我就神奇的用手机的网络上了会网，这是为啥?后来我又把android插里进去，没发现手机的网络
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 网络共享吧，pc可以通过手机上网
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 在win下需要安装手机的PC套件，为啥在linux下不用，而且非智能机能用，android机到不能用
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 不知道了
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 是因为内核里已经有手机的驱动了吗？
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 你是ubuntu？
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 嗯
<jiero> ofan_: 长得还算帅气的，至少初中的小姑娘很多想和我合影。。。
<jiero> lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装 ubuntu (Errno 5)input/output error http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369712 我记得以前装ubuntu11.10时，也同样错误，但只要换下isolinux文件夹下某个文件就行了，但忘了，求大神解决或404604730@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 juhuaxinjing — 2012-04-03 17:55
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 不奇怪了，ubuntu可能会自动链接手机作为一个新的interface
<jiero> dddyyyyy:  内核里有该有的硬件驱动。
<ofan_> 估计自带了一些tethering 的工具
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 什么是智能机？
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 那android为什么不能？
<ofan_> 以前用udev写过自动挂载iphone的
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 你的是啥
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 只是你的吧
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: moto
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 这个没测试
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 首先是能识别手机上的相关模块
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: android要开启共享，还得有驱动支持
<jiero> 其实链接方式就那么几种
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 所以内核里没有android的驱动咯？
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 是手机的
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 是手机里没共享的驱动？
<jiero> dddyyyyy: android驱动？
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: linux下没有
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 你以为windows有？
<dddyyyyy> jiero: win下有PC套件
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: pc套件就是驱动
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 有点晕了
<jiero> ofan_: 套件可以是一种虚拟机
<jiero> ofan_:  Nokia的PC套件是linux虚拟机
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 而且也看手机，有的插上后会主动向pc暴露所有设备，有的是经过通讯后才暴露
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 跟android无关？
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 和你的手机有关。
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 都有关
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: jiero 哦
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 我连了一个三星的。
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 三星的能用，moto的不能用
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 你那也能用吧？
<jiero> ofan_: 淘汰了android吧
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: 这个去google吧，不同的手机不同的方式
<jiero> ofan_: 我觉得android真的没意思。
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 不知道关键词
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 而且应是英文居多，估计没翻译过来的，
<jiero> 没翻译过来。。。
<ofan_> dddyyyyy: android linux tether
<jiero> lol
<dddyyyyy> ofan_: 嗯
<jiero> ofan_: 是联机同步？
<jiero> ofan_: 干嘛？
<ofan_> jiero: 共享网络
<dddyyyyy> jiero: PC suilt
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 你连上了没?
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 额。共享网络？什么网络啊，wifi的不会，手机内网络我没有实验过
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 不过以前的sony没问题，nokia没问题，都不是android
 * jiero 没有android手机。
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 额，连上后手机那会提示PC tools 和media,选PC tools,然后找你的无线标志，里面应该会多出一个你手机网络运营商的标志，然后设置下apn应该就可以了
<jiero> dddyyyyy: linux下，是直接点网络连接，然后设置
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 自动就有了
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 嗯，
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 输入你的帐号密码
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 或者没有
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 这个貌似不需要
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 有的需要，有的不必
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 直接设置apn就行了，其它的都空就行了
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 你们网络的连接点是啥？
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 我直接手机usb连接电脑，开共享，就可以让电脑通过手机上网
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, 来了
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 开共享？怎么开的？
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 手机开。
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 我插上Nokia 就有了
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, ：）
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 你那啥手机？能直接在手机上开网络共享？
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<XiaoQing> dddyyyyy: 他iphone5~
<jiero> dddyyyyy:  http://i.imgur.com/pmPYN.png
<cleamoon> jiero, 那个专业的网络共享软件巨贵呢...
<ofan_> 要听的歌全下到了... 哦也
<jiero> cleamoon: 啥。看图。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我知道，我也有...但是还是巨贵...
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 要听的歌全找不到了 也哦
<ofan_> XiaoQing: 悲剧..
<ofan_> 我要丢了就好自杀了
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 额，我忘了现在貌似android机也能作无线modem了，华为和中兴的很多都能。。。
<XiaoQing> ofan_: 木事 我要丢了顶多说句fuck
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, u r a girl ?
<ofan_> XiaoQing: ..
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: 我系maya啦~
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, what 's  that ?
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: 乃不是依云纯净水么。。。
<jiero> wayne_wang: 这是一个清纯小女生，要骗尽早
<wayne_wang> jiero, ...
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: jiero 是一个骗人高手 今早远离 ==
<roylez_> hamo: 白蛤蟆？
<XiaoQing> 尽早
<cleamoon> 这里还能有女人？
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, u r a girl ?
<wayne_wang> 发错了
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing, 你也喜欢linux？
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 我刚搜了下，原来华为的很多手机都提供网络共享，是我信息阻塞了，:-)
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: 乃不是杭州的？
<XiaoQing> wayne_wang: linux是毛
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: 你是maya?
<bearzk> http://www.codecademy.com/ 这站打不开了？
<hamo> roylez_: 咋还加了个字呢...
<kk> bearzk,啥网址y Learn to code | Codecademy
<Evanescence> 纠结的,咋每个人都有好几个Nick呢....
<wayne_wang> XiaoQing,和杭州有毛关系
<wayne_wang> 去吃饭了，回来再聊
<maya> Evanescence: 是呀是呀 我是maya~
<maya> wayne_wang: 好的
<Evanescence> maya: 额,你告诉我,你还用那几个昵称,我都加上去,我只添加了一个maya在buddylist
<maya> Evanescence: 哈哈  好吧 我换掉这个- -
<maya> brb~
<jiero> xiaopeng: 我多么希望我能有心有能力骗全世界都为我服务
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> maya: 是对你说的
<jiero> xiaopeng: 额，你也是afk的
<Evanescence> jiero: 你可以骗自己,这样你就骗了全世界
<jiero> Evanescence: 我一直是这样。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你是你世界里的全部
 * dddyyyyy 原来现在很多手机都能提供网络共享了。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 11.10升级12.04失败，重新安装12.04，OK http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369717 有11.10三个月，有点小毛病。禁不住诱惑在线升级12.04，终端显示一大堆错误，有种不好的预感，升级完成重启果然悲剧，桌面黑屏，什么也无法操作。 果断切换系统下载12.04 beta2，安装成功，感觉不错。 Screenshot.png 统计信息:  …
<jiero> Evanescence: 我想要的还没有到手呢
<Evanescence> jiero: 我一直这样认为,没有人可以超越自己身为自己的界限
<jiero> Evanescence: 骗自己找不到理由
<maya> ev
<Evanescence> jiero: 你可以骗自己已经到手了
<maya> Evanescence: 俺来了~
<jiero> Evanescence: 去要了maya吧
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 你机子的系统是？
<Evanescence> maya: 哈哈, maya乖孩子,我好像也不常见你上线啊,平常不在线么?
<Evanescence> jiero: 额...
<maya> jiero: 乃今天是肿么回事  老想给我做媒。。
<maya> jiero: 我木有老缠着乃吧。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 骗自己的理由是你需要你的世界变得完整
<maya> Evanescence: 哈 我上学当然木时间上咯~
<maya> Evanescence: 我们两个周放一次
<jiero> maya: 看你多可怜，需要找人给你做伴
<Evanescence> maya: 唉... 还是学生啊,嗯嗯,原来如此
<maya> Evanescence: 乃竟然不知道我高三- -
<maya> jiero: 切~  我才不可怜咧~
<Evanescence> maya: 我貌似是没机会,时间和地点知道你是高三....
<maya> jiero: 俺昨天还拒绝一人~
<maya> Evanescence: 好吧  怎么说 我也混了几个月了。。
<Evanescence> maya: 我只被拒绝过一次,就没再发生过
<maya> 或者 十几个月。。
<Evanescence> maya: 我通常挂机,但是不盯着IRC,
<Evanescence> maya: 我很少社交,一般无聊就看视频,我一般和人聊天要么只有一句,要么没完没了的...人家嫌我罗嗦
<jiero> Evanescence: 嘿嘿
<maya> Evanescence: 乃是只追求过一次 还是以后都没被拒绝过
<Evanescence> 所以这里一般很少发言
<Evanescence> maya: 于是也就没机会知道你还是高三的真相了
<Evanescence> maya: 前者
<Evanescence> jiero: 难道你也是惨痛代价?
<maya> Evanescence: 好吧  我蛮喜欢这样的人
 * maya 声明那个 我木有在相亲
<Evanescence> maya: 相亲??? !!! 强,我绝对去酒吧之类的找找
<Evanescence> 再或者去火车上找找
<Evanescence> maya: 难道你是在工科学校?
<Evanescence> 那可是稀有物种了啊
<Evanescence> 我深深的明白工科学校的处境
<maya> Evanescence: 囧
<maya> 回来聊
<maya> 吃饭咯~
<maya> 呼呼
<Evanescence> 哦,对了,你的昵称就是maya和XiaoQing这两个么? 没有其他的了吧?
<Evanescence> maya: bye
<dddyyyyy> 唉，可惜CyrusYzGTt没在，要不又有戏看了。。。
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_efbbbf: 这个nick。。。
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, 这名字给力吧.
<dddyyyyy>  hoxily_0xefbbbf 0ffffffffh感觉更好
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, 其实0xefbbbf是UTF8中使用的BOM.
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: 十进制是多少？你的那个nick
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • IBM的服务器怎么装Ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369718 服务器是IBM的System x3100 M4 2582 想装Ubuntu server10.04.4 U盘启动老是卡住， 屏幕就 光标闪烁 其他什么都没有 求大虾赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenyangdev — 2012-04-03 18:33
<dddyyyyy> IBM的服务器装ubuntu。。。
<dddyyyyy> 如果我这个菜鸟能有个18m的服务器，我会毫不犹豫的抛弃ubuntu去学AIX
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, 0xFEFF = 65279(10)
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: 哦
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, 按照 UTF 编码, 恰好就是 0xEFBBBF 这三个字节.
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: 我其实不懂UTF,-_-''
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<kk> hoxily_0xefbbbf ⇪ t: UTF-8 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: utf-8是Ken Thompson弄的好像以前就听说过了，还听说，win的内核也用utf-8，但外部对它支持很不友好，其实我啥也不懂，只是听说过一点，^_^
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> dddyyyyy, windows内核用的是utf-16吧?
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: 这我就不是很清楚了，我只是很久以前不知在哪听到过这句话而已，嘿嘿
<dddyyyyy> 其实我连内核是啥都不知道，。。。
<imadper> dddyyyyy: 18m的系统不好用吧>
<dddyyyyy> imadper: 没用过，我是菜鸟，
<dddyyyyy> imadper: 但18m的网站上有大量的linux教程
<imadper> dddyyyyy: 不是曾经有人吐槽ibm刻意把服务器的系统弄得很难用, 然后卖服务吗?
<dddyyyyy> imadper: 这我就不是很清楚了，貌似hp的系统也不好用吧，HP-UX 和compaq的那个系统，
<wayne_wang> 怎样在Linux里用命令行弹出光盘？
<imadper> wayne_wang: 没光驱的飘过
<imadper> dddyyyyy: 不知道, hpunix我都没用过地说
<wayne_wang> imadper, 呵呵
<dddyyyyy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tru64_UNIX
<kk> dddyyyyy ⇪ t: Tru64 UNIX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dddyyyyy> imadper: SGI还有个irssi，好像是这个名
<wayne_wang> 有光驱的，谁会？教我一下呗
<wayne_wang> 我试过eject cdrom不行
<dddyyyyy> imadper: 是iriss
<wayne_wang> eject -r cdrom        eject: unable to eject, last error: 输入/输出错误
<dddyyyyy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_IRIS
<kk> dddyyyyy ⇪ t: SGI IRIS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<maya> Evanescence: 高中还分工科学校。。 是啥意思，，，
<Evanescence> maya: sorry,习惯问题,习惯性以为你是大学了....
<dddyyyyy> hoxily_0xefbbbf: 我吃饭去了，bye
<Evanescence> 果然...
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> bye
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> 昨天遇到了一张不能制作镜像文件的光盘. 好神奇.
<maya> Evanescence: 酱紫 好吧。。
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> 可以用肉眼看到这张崭新的光盘上面有一些明显的小方块.
<hoxily_0xefbbbf> 这防盗版技术忒NB啊
<jiero> cpu 192%
<jiero> 恩。这游戏比较疯狂
<Evanescence> jiero: ..... 你爆机了?
<jiero> Evanescence:  没有。双核，
<jiero> Evanescence: 4核的话就是 400%对不？
<jiero> Evanescence: 话说以前同类游戏就说最好有4核，现在8核都出来了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不明白是这么算的
<Evanescence> maya: 你email多少?
<jiero> Evanescence: 有1200个单位计算行动路线和攻击路线。
<jiero> Evanescence: 全3D的，还是lua，所以慢
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,lua不慢吧
<jiero> Evanescence: 肯定不够快
<jiero> 好了。游戏时间结束。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那就把cpu使用提高好了;把150%给game
<maya> backnosee@gmail.com
<wayne_wang> 搞定了
<jiero> Evanescence: 额。都192%了。岂不比150%还多
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,忘记了
<jiero> Evanescence:  据说 i5 超频到 4.7Ghz，还是会卡。
<Evanescence> jiero: 卡的话,就降低好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 单位少了没意思哦
<jiero> Evanescence: 我想要更大的地图
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,只能买更高级的CPU了
<jiero> Evanescence: 现在是 /cheat give 100 ××× 单位
<jiero> Evanescence: 直接要单位，作弊玩
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。我不会买更高级CPU了。我会压榨这个CPU
 * jiero 开溜
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统拷贝 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369721 我在一台电脑上安装了ubuntu10.10，安装了一些软件。有没有什么工具可以拷贝整个电脑的ubuntu系统，可以使我在另一台电脑上快速的安装，而且不用重新安装那些软件？需不需要两台电脑是一样的型号？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whyseu — 2012-04-03 1 …
<Evanescence> 额
<maya> Evanescence: 好吧  文艺下~  http://minus.com/mJfNd1dlH/
<kk> maya,啥网址y 20120403004 - Minus
<Evanescence> maya: 虽然字写的很飘逸,但是完全看不出是什么字啊,不过能才出来是红豆
<maya> 呼呼
<maya> 同学写的
<wayne_wang> maivel, 刚想夸夸你了
<Evanescence> maya: 唉,还以为你自己写的, 你要是有这水平,我就想你讨要几张
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 好吧 我写一张来看看
<Evanescence> maya: 嗯嗯
<maya> 写啥~
<Evanescence> maya: 也写一首短诗
<Evanescence> maya: 三生石的那首
<mao> c语言怎么产生随机数比较好
<mao> 要0~1之间的
<xiaopeng> mao: 看srand 和 rand的man pages
<mao> xiaopeng: 谢谢
<xiaopeng> 不客气的
<wayne_wang> 在debian里怎么Ctrl+alt+T无法打开终端
<maya1> Evanescence: 好了~
<Evanescence> maya1: 贴出来看看
<maya1> Evanescence: 恩~
<adam8157> maya1: .
<adam8157> maya1: 又过来溜达啦
<maya1> adam8157 嘿嘿~  当叔
<maya1> 在秀文艺 哈哈~
<Evanescence> adam8157: 当叔
<maya1> hotoo: 神奇的是  方丈也来了~
<adam8157> Evanescence: 诶
<adam8157> maya1: 诶
<maya1> http://minus.com/mbfEq6Z8mI/2
<kk> maya1,啥网址y 20120403007 - Minus
<Evanescence> adam8157: 额, 都成叔叔了啊
<maya1> 这个是刚写的
<maya1> http://minus.com/mbfEq6Z8mI/  这个是刚才那位同学以前写的。
<kk> maya1,啥网址y 20120403007 - Minus
<adam8157> maya1: 啧啧
<maya1> adam8157 啧啧啧
<Evanescence> maya1: 不喜欢这个诗, 下次我也写一个,不过字体绝对无法比,我那种是垃圾字体....
<Evanescence> 你们两个舔口水呢...
<maya1> Evanescence: 好吧 我只能说  有我的真情实感里面  ;)
<roylez_> adam8157: 傻蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<Evanescence> maya1: 代表啊,
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看
<adam8157> roylez_: 看啥
<eeepc> maya1: 为啥你发的链接，俺看不了
<maya1> eeepc: 那乃翻墙试试。。
<maya1> 有人说要翻墙看的。
<eeepc> 小松冈，月如霜，人如飘絮花亦伤。十数载，三千年，但愿相别不相忘
<adam8157> roylez_: ?
<eeepc> 忘从哪看的了
<roylez_> adam8157: 没事，打招呼
<adam8157> roylez_: 我无聊了 你干啥呢
<eeepc> 感觉有点上火，舌头有点干涩
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟蛤蟆skype
<Evanescence> maya1: 这个诗不错
<Evanescence> maya1: 这个诗不错 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/110044374.html
<kk> Evanescence,啥网址y 三生石上旧精魂是什么_百度知道
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧, 谁被谁掰弯了?
<savr> hi
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<eeepc> 听说吃东西多了也会上火，不知真假
<savr> dear chinese people! can you do a speed test at http://alpha.wxop.com/iperf.php
<kk> savr,啥网址y Iperf - alpha.wxop.com
<savr> or run this command if you have iperf installed:
<savr> iperf -c alpha.wxop.com -P 1 -i 1 -p 5001 -f k -t 30 -d -r -L 5001
<savr> thank you chinese people !
<roylez_> adam8157: hamo说要把你给掰了，我在劝他
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 悲剧的台湾ubuntu-tw维运管理员 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369726 http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/ ... post222852 台湾的ubuntu管理员正在将人赶走= = 不知道大家有什么感觉。 这边也有一个悲剧的管理员 http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/ ... post221202 我曾经去问过版主，他说他技术很强，所以他讲的话他们无法反驳 …
<roylez_> adam8157: hamo誓死要把你给掰了，我劝不住....
<adam8157> roylez_: 我不打扰你俩...
 * hamo 嚓..又趁我不在...
<savr> chinese people happy holiday!
 * eeepc 表示不明白台湾那群人在吵什么
<adam8157> savr: This "holiday" is for dead people... not happy...
<coolfengyu> savr: just zero.
<adam8157> hamo: 主席被你掰弯了?
<coolfengyu> what's the meaning?
<savr> coolfengyu: speed test?
 * hamo 表示要掰弯你们俩...
<coolfengyu> savr: and it never stop...
<savr> adam8157: living chinese people can test the speed at http://alpha.wxop.com/iperf.php
 * hamo lol
<roylez_> ...
<reiv> savr: How to install iperf on Gentoo ?
<MacOS> ...
<savr> coolfengyu: it runs for 30 seconds
 * eeepc 想找个女盆友
 * reiv too
<coolfengyu> savr: no, never stops.
<adam8157> roylez_: 跟你说过他是*你不信
<savr> coolfengyu: interesting
 * hamo 表示并不懂掰弯啥意思...
 * hamo 我是小纯洁...
<savr> reiv: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-misc/iperf
<kk> savr ⇪ t: Gentoo Packages /package/net-misc/iperf
<reiv> savr: ok, now installing iperf.
<coolfengyu> connect failed: Connection refused
<savr> coolfengyu: how fast is your connection?
<savr> reiv: good!
<coolfengyu> savr: refused?
<reiv> savr: how to submit result?
<savr> reiv: it does it automatically
<savr> reiv: just pick your ip and enter your speed at the bottom of the page
<savr> may take a few minutes to show up
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 用css使opera浏览的网页字体带有阴影效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369729 用linux的人总觉得opera在linux下的字体渲染很是差劲，即便觉得opera很强劲也只能为此弃之不用，下面我用css来实现一个让opera浏览的网页字体都带上阴影效果，从此不再为她的字体渲染差纠结了。先上二图： 无缓冲看中央台和全国 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 这图亮点在哪里？ 为啥会有700+的oo？ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62d8a08bjw1drljunsstqj.jpg
<reiv> savr: I see, about 0.33 MBit/s
<adam8157> roylez_: sheldon啊!!
<savr> :)
<adam8157> roylez_: TBBT的主角阿
<savr> thanks reiv
<reiv> roylez_: 后面那个是自行车？
<roylez_> adam8157: o....渣渣
<faweideniu> sheldon
<adam8157> roylez_: 斯大林
<savr> coolfengyu: I think it worked
<faweideniu>  i love he
<roylez_> adam8157: 河北省
<coolfengyu> savr: no.
<faweideniu> P.S>
<savr> 	421s	0.125 Mo	0.002 Mbit/s	
<adam8157> roylez_: 来搞蛤蟆
<savr> thats not you?
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<faweideniu> lol
<savr> 421s at 0.002mbps
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛤蟆就是河北的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260856/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵汪】多P，强X，丧尸伦理啊 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> ...
<savr> trying to test 0.125mb
 * hamo ...
<savr> coolfengyu: private message?
<coolfengyu> savr: my ip is 113.89.213.126
<savr> coolfengyu: your results are in!
<savr> coolfengyu: you have the record for the slowest connection!
<faweideniu> 有谁喜欢妖精的尾巴
<savr> coolfengyu: are you on dial up?
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac320812/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 听得姑娘说――没钱你就别摸我 - AcFun.tv
<coolfengyu> savr: no 2M ADSL
<reiv> savr: I only know my download BW is 2Mbps, upload should be less, how should I fill the form?
<savr> coolfengyu: so select your IP and enter your speed
<savr> reiv: which ISP are you?
<reiv> savr: China telcom, 2Mbps adsl
<coolfengyu> savr: gd.189.cn
<savr> iirc it is about 256kbps
<roylez_> adam8157: 神曲呢
<savr> don't recall I had 1/1mbps fibre in china and 10mbps/10mbps
<savr> never adsl
<savr> sorry
<savr> not adsl recently
<eeepc> firefox不停地警告，该脚本正忙，是咋会事， roylez_
<roylez_> eeepc: 服务器js渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 不错
<savr> reiv: put in 256kbps as no matter what it is they have to look into it at the slow speeds you are getting
<eeepc> roylez_:  http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.2/jquery.min.js:12
<savr> reiv: they are adding bandwidth from hong kong, singapore, and tokyo soon. So hopefully it improves it.
<eeepc> 来自于捷克论坛 roylez_
<reiv> savr: ok
<savr> whoops
<savr> spoke too soon
<savr> your results are a lot better than coolfengyu
<savr> you are getting 0.338mbps
<savr> so it must be more than 256kbps
<savr> thanks for testing
<reiv> savr: I fill 0.25 Mbps, maybe I should I fill 0.256 Mbps.
<savr> doesn't matter that much
<savr> its ok :)
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你在呢
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284348/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 哪位大师能把这妖孽收了吗... - AcFun.tv
<savr> most important is to get the slow speeds and the routes they are taking
<savr> and get them better routes
<ansik> 有人用debian吗？
<Cherrot> roylez:正无聊呢
<ansik> dpkg was interrupted,  这个错误要删除哪个文件来着？
<ansik> 刚用aptitude install 安装软件突然中断了，然后重新装就提示dpkg was interrupted了。
<ansik> 记得要删除aptitude产生的临时文件，不知道具体地方了，有好心有指点下不？
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: vim indent-guides http://henrysnotes.org/?p=579  不过我试了不行
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Henry's Notes » Blog Archive » Another Vim plugin – IndentGuides
<reiv> ansik: /var里面的某个地方...
<reiv> ansik: man 一下 dpkg或apt吧。我觉得应该有办法搞定的。
<ansik> reiv: 好吧，我试试。
<Cherrot> roylez: 完了……我怎么听着挺有感觉的……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 恭喜你，我现在就看重口视频觉得带感
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你改vim了?
<savr> reiv: can you run:
<savr> iperf -c alpha.wxop.com -P 1 -i 1 -p 5001 -f k -t 30 -d -r -L 5001
<savr> reiv: this will test both upload and download
<yall> Use-Emacs
<savr> Pwnna: hi
<Cherrot> roylez_: ……
<Cherrot> roylez_: 音乐挺带感的 :P
<roylez_> Cherrot: 后面带影分身的部分很高能
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在线听广播 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369731 请问有什么方法可以在ubuntu下用火狐听在线的网页广播呢？我看了一下这些广播都是需要windows media player 插件的，但是这个没有支持linux版火狐的啊。请问路过的各位高手有什么方法解决吗？不然每次只能回到win7下面去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtz1990 — 2012 …
<eeepc> 刚找到了波多老师的giga系列
<MaskRay> adam8157: 根据需要选emacs/vim
<Cherrot> roylez_: 嗯  我在那一部分加上了对主席的缅怀~
<reiv> savr: Isn't this command the same as previous one?
<savr> reiv: not sure what you can last time but your download was not tested
<savr> this command should test it
<YeLee> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn论坛维护吗？
<kk> YeLee ⇪ ti: 信息 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<faweideniu> ubuntu论坛访问不了了 烦人啊
<faweideniu> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/180617.htm
<kk> faweideniu ⇪ ti: 红帽宣布捐赠 $100,000 给四个开源基金会_RedHat_cnBeta.COM
<faweideniu> 好大方的公司
<YeLee> 腾讯的收入貌似比红帽还多。
<hamo> roylez_: 这音乐真的挺带感的
<roylez_> hamo:后面影分身碉堡了
<wangtao> 请问:ubuntu11.10升级后无法开机是什么原因
<xw_y_am> ubuntu 论坛怎么会是啊。。。
<xw_y_am> ubuntu 论坛怎么回事啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 晚上看比赛不
<roylez_> adam8157: 不看
 * Cherrot 论坛正在维护，大约8点之前完成，暂时关闭论坛访问。
<lenovo> 9点ing
<jtshs256> lenovo: 是南瓜？……
 * Cherrot 一叶又在忙那
<lenovo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117202
<lenovo> 江湖告急
<lenovo> 急急急！！！
<faweideniu> 8：00是明早的8：00，现在是21：00
<Cherrot> 已经可以访问了哎
<lenovo> 恩
<faweideniu> 不是明早吗？
<faweideniu> 晕
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=369733
<sevk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 论坛 phpbb3 由 3.0.9 升级到 3.0.10 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sevk> 新 论坛 phpbb3 由 3.0.9 升级到 3.0.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369733 如题，有任何问题，请回复。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-04-03 21:09
<hamo> adam8157 啥比赛？
<adam8157> hamo: 巴萨 vs 米兰
<hamo> adam8157 不看，睡觉要紧...
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ 我用busybox建立的initrd不知道怎么又好了
<roylez_> adam8157: busybox.... 我手机上才用这个
<hamo> adam8157 你又折腾开嵌入式了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没 之前qemu环境用的debian的, 现在改成自己的
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视
<adam8157> roylez_: 隔的时间太长了, 我不赶确定是否是那个原因... sigh
<adam8157> roylez_: 给内核调试用的, 懒得启动一个大distro
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视没事调试内核的傻蛋
<eeepc> roylez_: symbian上也有busybox?
<roylez_> eeepc: meego
<eeepc> roylez_: 你换手机了？
<eeepc> n9 ? roylez_
<roylez_> eeepc: .
<eeepc> roylez_: .似啥
<adam8157> roylez_: meego用着如何
<roylez_> eeepc: . = 点 = nod
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天早上睁眼开始打游戏，一直打到下午3点....
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥游戏
<eeepc> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: poketRPG
<adam8157> roylez_: 以后要买游戏主机
<hamo> adam8157 温拿
<hamo> adam8157 壕
<adam8157> hamo: kgdb用的好么?
<hamo> adam8157 我说游戏主机呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 你这脑子切换进程很费劲啊
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: 问你呢 kgdb用的好么?
<hamo> adam8157 不用...那玩意弱爆了...kprintf党
<hamo> adam8157 printk
<adam8157> hamo: kprintf?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/consumer-tip-line-of-credit-card-late-fees-and-penalty-summary.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 消费提示：各行信用卡滞纳金及罚息方式汇总 » 什么值得买
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 简直是信用卡人品擂台
<adam8157> hamo: printk不能动态改东西, 有的时候打印还过多阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 诶? 工行不是全额罚息阿
<hamo> adam8157  嚓...反正是你自己写printk...代码在手还怕不能改东西...
<hamo> adam8157 如果是体系结构不相关的，建议用qemu的remote gdb功能
<adam8157> hamo: 那是啥
<hamo> adam8157 qemu的一个参数...能作为一个gdb的remote client启动内核
<hamo> adam8157 -s  Shorthand for -gdb tcp::1234, i.e. open a gdbserver on TCP port 1234.
<adam8157> hamo: 和-serial tcp::4321,server不是一个么?
<hamo> adam8157 你这个是说把串口打到远程的服务器上吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 一样的吧, 不过一个是走串口, 一个是用gdb的cs功能
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么用bash从快捷方式启动软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369737 在linux下是怎么用bash通过快捷方式(不知道还叫不叫这个名)启动软件的？ 另外我在用cygwin。我想直接用bash通过各个软件的快捷方式来启动相应的软件。请问如何实现？我已经把$PATH变得非常长了，实在是不想更长了。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<adam8157> hamo: 一个是直接client, 一个是通过串口client
<hamo> adam8157 但这样其实就是可以调试了，跟kgdb差不多了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 你 sicp 第三章的习题也做过是吧
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 我明白你的意思了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-23.html#%_sec_3.4
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 忘了早就...其实网上有解答的
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<adam8157> hamo: 当成普通应用
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 这个 section 你怎么做的。
<hamo> adam8157 http://wiki.osdev.org/GDB
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 网上第三章就很少了
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> hamo: kdgb也差不多, 就是通过串口而已
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我记得当时我找到一本习题解来着啊
<maya1> adam8157 当叔 俺睡觉咯~ 明天开学~
<hamo> adam8157 但是kgdb还得自己往内核里打补丁什么的
 * maya1 各位晚安~
<hamo> adam8157 这个就省很多事了
<adam8157> maya1: 好好休息哈
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: schemewiki 第三章非常不完整
<adam8157> hamo: kgdb内置啊 哦 需要自己编译
<maya1> 必须得~
<adam8157> hamo: -gdb是给app模式的qemu用的吧 (虽说都差不多
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321733/
<hamo> adam8157 内核对于qemu其实也就算个普通应用...
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 外国萌妹子唱 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> hamo: .
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 并行操作的 API 没有
<xiaopeng> 有读过 intel IA-32 architecture developer manual的同学吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 用了 -j4 快多了
<hamo> roylez_: 我咋感觉这妹子长得像监狱兔子里那个兔子呢...
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我看看能给你找到那个习题解不
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我记得还挺全的
<roylez_> hamo: 长相没什么，唱得还行
<iGoogle> 掐掐乐乐脸蛋
<iGoogle> hamo: 你居然看那种动画。
<iGoogle> 白痴动画啊
<hamo> iGoogle: ...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我想知道你那些程序怎么调试的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 断点+单步跟踪
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: parallel-execute 是虚设的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: Scheme 怎么单步的？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 你用什么IDE？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 这和 IDE 有啥关系。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我用的racket可以单步
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: MIT-Scheme 不支持单步。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: racket 是其他方言吧？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 他支持标准的scheme R6RS R5RS什么的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 还有你 parallel-execute 怎么做的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: mit-scheme 并不完全标准。还有我要用 vim + swank，这个 racket 不支持。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 其实初学的话还是搞个ide什么的方便..我都没仔细研究过scheme的那个执行环境...反正也不可能以后常用的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: parallel-execute 你怎么做到的。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我得看看能找到以前的代码不...
<eeepc> 中出是啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: IDE 的编辑功能没 vim 爽。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 这么长时间了，早忘了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: section 3.4 的习题。
<adam8157> hamo: dev节点建立的还是不对
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 实在不行我就不用 Scheme。
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 我busybox建立的initrd的dev节点还是不大对
<adam8157> hamo: 你这理解能力啊...
<hamo> adam8157 busybox的时候还没启动udev吧？你看看mknod的参数对不对
<adam8157> hamo: 用的mdev
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 实在不行我到 SO 上问
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> hamo: 启动起来了 少了几个东西
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 你还是到个专业的地方去问吧...我是真想不起来了...
<hamo> adam8157 你居然用mdev....
<hamo> adam8157 什么年代了..
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 话说你做的是 SICP 第二版么？
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了 gentoo还在叨叨用mdev替代udev呢
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我记得当时是有个库的
<hamo> adam8157 额...为啥？
<adam8157> hamo: å¿«?
<hamo> adam8157  但是扩展性差啊...这么多年了，咋又倒回去了...
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2007/10/26/sicp-334/
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y Eli Bendersky's website » SICP 3.4
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: plt scheme也就是racket的前身，有这个库
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321545/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 中国功夫 X 日常 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> hamo: 用-D把log都搞出来?
<hamo> adam8157 当年好不容易给dev那里引入了uevent...现在又搞回去...这群人真是折腾
<adam8157> hamo: 据说
<Cherrot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=g-all-pls&context=G2c18461FAAAAAAAAAAA
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y YouTube - Adele - Rolling In The Deep
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: racket 方言化严重，等会儿去 SO 问问。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 其实以后你很难再有机会用scheme了...反正只是学习思想，何苦在乎语言呢？
<hamo> adam8157 qemu有个-S的参数，可以在启动的时候暂停执行...这样就可以从头跟踪内核了...好用极了
<adam8157> hamo: kgdb的wait就是那样滴
<hamo> adam8157 并没有用过kgdb...懒人，有东西能有就懒得研究别的了...
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我属于要把一套东西准备的很好猜安心搞下去的人
<adam8157> hamo: 基本上弄好了 偶也
<hamo> adam8157 祝你在折腾的道路上一头走下去...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我要好好把ldd走一遍
<eeepc> firefox感觉好卡
<fans> 对不起，打扰下
<fans> 有用tor的么？
<fans> 。。。
<Zypeh> fans, tor是网络的吗？
<Zypeh> fans, 忘了
<fans> 额，是一个代理服务器软件
<fans> 网站不提供.deb下载.
<fans> 是tar.gz格式的.
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 装完系统后，笔记本键盘不可用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369743 我是ubuntu新手，刚刚安装了ubuntu-11.04, 可是键盘却不好用，很是苦恼。登陆时可以找到模拟键盘输入的密码，可进入后模拟键盘就找不到了，辅助那里没有了。网上说要改什么配置文件，可我现在字都打不上，键盘在windows  …
<fans> 解压缩以后./configure提示没用那个文件
<Zypeh> fans, 有读readme文档吗？
<Zypeh> fans, 读读下
<fans> 我也希望他有.可惜....
<fans> 没有文档..
<Zypeh> fans, 你用什么发行版啊？
<Cherrot> fans: tor 貌似提供软件包的啊
<fans> oneiric
<fans> 在源里被ban了
<Zypeh> fans, 我是说你用什么linux发行版啊
<fans> apt-get提示找不到网站..链接不上
<Zypeh> fans,  ubuntu？
<fans> ubuntu11.10
<fans> 恩
<fans> fans@fans-desktop:~/下载/222/tor$ ls -a
<fans> .   111     App     Data  Lib          .mozilla       start-tor-browser
<fans> ..  .adobe  .cache  Docs  .macromedia  .pulse-cookie  tmp
<Zypeh> fans, https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<sevk> Zypeh ⇪ t: Tor Project: Debian/Ubuntu Instructions
<fans> 里边就没有readme
<Zypeh> 看一看
<fans> 看了
<Zypeh> fans,  ./make 试下
<fans> 那个里说直接解压缩之后./configure就可以
<fans> bash: ./make: 没有那个文件或目录
<fans> 是不是我有软件包没装?
<Zypeh> fans, 不懂了
<fans> ....
<fans> 没关系
<eeepc> fans: 你要装tor干吗
<fans> 翻墙用
<fans> 要不上不了youtube
<MaskRay> adam8157: 成功了没？
<eeepc> fans: ssh or vpn is better than tor
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那个插件? 没试呢...
<fans> 问题是ssh限制流量的..
<fans> 收费的又要信用卡帐号..
<eeepc> fans: ...
<eeepc> fans: no idea
<fans> 谢谢大家了,我自己再去看官方的说明吧
<fans> :-)
<eeepc> 谁有空呀，帮我解决一个问题
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: Berkeley已经把SICP改编成用python的了 http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/sp12/book/index.html
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y EECS Instructional Support Group Home Page
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: thx
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 于是貌似還有Mubi 和Lubi這樣的東西啊...加上Wubi湊成三兄弟麽.. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369750 于是貌似還有Mubi 和Lubi這樣的東西啊...加上Wubi湊成三兄弟麽.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 1277135471 — 2012-04-03 22:45
<Zypeh> eeepc, 什么啊？
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: MIT 用 Python 只是因为 Python 有机器人库。
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 我并不认为 Python 是个好的选择。
<eeepc> Zypeh: 我安装fetchmail时提示我本地smtp错误
<Zypeh> eeepc, 不会～
<eeepc> firefox真不是一般的卡，真想把它卸载了
<Zypeh> eeepc, 转chrome
<eeepc> Zypeh: chrome能解决dns污染？
<Zypeh> eeepc, 好像不能
<Zypeh> eeepc, 要靠你的防火墙的吧？
<Zypeh> eeepc, arp的那部分
<eeepc> Zypeh: 没安防火墙
<namoamitabuddha> eeepc: 不可能。
<eeepc> Zypeh: linux下的防火墙是啥
<Zypeh> eeepc, iptables中该有
<Zypeh> eeepc, iptables总该有的
<eeepc> Zypeh: 嗯，没搞过iptables
<Zypeh> eeepc, dns污染是因为arp表被搞乱的缘故
<Zypeh> eeepc, 要靠防火墙的
<eeepc> Zypeh: 哦
<eeepc> Zypeh: 对网络这方面不是很了解
<mosesofmason> fans, sudo apt-get install tor 不久行了...?
<fans> 我用的ubuntu22
<fans> ubuntu11.10,源被ban了
<fans> 还有个镜像源也被ban,万恶的方校长...
<mosesofmason> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org 你打不开?
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y Index of /torproject.org/
<fans> 对
<fans> https能打开,但是不加密的就被ban了
<tone> 刚才进错了频道了  进英文版的了
<fans> 现在怎么能打开了?
<tone>  我直接 /join #ubuntu
<tone> 就进去了
<fans> W: 未能取回 http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/pool/main/t/tor/tor_0.2.2.35-1~oneiric+1_i386.deb
<fans>   连接失败 [IP: 46.4.153.21 80]
<sevk> fans,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<fans> ...
<fans> 被墙了??
<mosesofmason> 那你先装 apt-transport-https 就能 deb https 了...
<fans> 哦,明白了,谢谢
<Zypeh> fans, 可以了？
<fans> 在试
<andyhuzhill> bot:hello
<andyhuzhill> all:怎么测试bot？
<Zypeh> hello
<sevk> Zypeh, 好.. .  ㍘ 
 * andyhuzhill hug
<andyhuzhill> 囗囗囗囗 bot
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<andyhuzhill> 没有bot了吗？
<knownbad> 休假中
<mayli> j
<houge> 请问我用wine运行某个程序，需要使用http或者socks代理，如果写命令？
<kowalski> e
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那个 aeroflot 出事的消息是愚人节新闻吧?
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西……
<\b> alvin_rxg:  hannover 论坛上今天的新闻
<alvin_rxg> 今天的新聞還沒看……
<sevk>  06:18
<roylez_> .
<\b> 睡觉!
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-04
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • TeamSpeak3 中文版（团队语音通讯工具） For Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369785 Teamspeak（简称TS）是一款团队语音通讯工具，但比一般的通讯工具具有更多的功能而且使用方便。它由服务器端程序和客户端程序两部分组成，如果不是想自己架设TS服务器，只需下载客户端程序即可。Teamspeak …
<sevk> 新 软件推荐 • TeamSpeak3 中文版（团队语音通讯工具） For Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369786 Teamspeak（简称TS）是一款团队语音通讯工具，但比一般的通讯工具具有更多的功能而且使用方便。它由服务器端程序和客户端程序两部分组成，如果不是想自己架设TS服务器，只需下载客户端程序即可。Teamspeak依靠先进的 …
<Tuxzz> nickname DoraZZ
<Tuxzz> ??!!!
<xiaopeng> 有谁了解处理器的 out-of-order execution 吗？
<xiaopeng> 这样会不会引起一些访问i/o端口的同步问题？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321746/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【民族风】一起来为妹子打分吧~（番外1） - AcFun.tv
<Cherrot> roylez_:  ~
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321507/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【糟点满满】野蛮人罗纳尔 - AcFun.tv
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席早~
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04卸载了Firefox浏览器后，安装不了浏览器了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369787 如题，求帮助。没浏览器活不下去啦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-04-04 10:05
<Cherrot> roylez_: 报复社会啊……
<xiaopeng> sevk: 直接下载firefox上的包
<xiaopeng> 解压到某个路径下就行了
<sevk> xiaopeng, 去www.pandorabots.com并创建自己的聊天机器人的基础上@和AIML。  ㍢ 
<soiamso> xiaopeng: sevk 是一个 机器人
<xiaopeng> 哦，:-) 太容易让人相信它是一个人了
<xiaopeng> soiamso: 还有没有机器人，kk是吗？
<soiamso> xiaopeng: 是的
<Cherrot> roylez_: 野蛮人的动画做的很棒哎
<joseph__> 现在的机器人不能问问题了，以前很可乐，象iris
<roylez_> Cherrot: 干嘛报复社会，我只是对你继续教育而已.....
<joseph__> 如何在windows下制作debian的usb安装盘
<soiamso> joseph__: unetbootin
<soiamso> roylez_ acfun 上亮了
<roylez_> soiamso: 啥...
<archl> ha
<archl> gimp 2.8 出了
<soiamso> roylez_: 野蛮人视频上，在喊你的名字
<archl> libreoffice 3.6 也快了
<roylez_> soiamso: ....
<archl> roylez_ 你好可爱
<archl> roylez_ 嗯，要养成一个像royez 一样的孩子
<roylez_> Cherrot archl 你俩都死定了
<archl> roylez_ 你个天才还嫉妒笨蛋吗？
<Cherrot> roylez_: ......
<archl> roylez_ 从初中我对付比较喜欢的男孩子就是这么说的 :)
<joseph__> archl: You're girl
<archl> joseph__: 为啥？
<joseph__> archl: 难道不是
<joseph__> roylez_: 你被调戏了？
<archl> joseph__: 。。。对我来说男女区分不大
<roylez_> archl: 我记得你说过要戒了聊天，好好学习一个月，对么
<archl> 都是人。
<archl> roylez因为一直在商店里呆着。
<archl> roylez什么学习都被搅和了。
<roylez_> archl: 把你ban了就可以了
<archl> roylez_ 你也可以ban
<archl> roylez_ 我来就是为了发新闻的。
<archl> roylez_: 结束了
<soiamso> archl: 做什么生意的?
<archl> soiamso: 赔本买卖点
<sulit> 过节 好
<sulit> 这里有好多人又有钱了，工资 一年发一次 ，太坑爹了
<sulit> 我劝他们给你们多 烧些，我 出去走走
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu linux中如何开启和关闭root用户登录 （锁定） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369791 这次讲解一下ubuntu/debian linux的root用户关闭与打开。 ubuntu/debian linux的root用户默认是禁止的，需要手动打开才行, 事实上ubuntu/debian linux下的所有操作都用不到root用户，由于sudo的合理使用，避免了root用户下误操作而产 …
<zydingxiaomei> 终于找到家了
<zydingxiaomei> ubuntu对机器硬件要求的配置高不高？
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 看你干啥了。
<zydingxiaomei> 个人写程序用用
<zydingxiaomei> 写个程序啦，调试啥的
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 那不高
<zydingxiaomei> 我还有个问题请教一下，不要笑啊。
<zydingxiaomei> 我用的pidgin，我想对你说话，应该怎么弄啊。IRC不咋会用。  你看对我说话，你的名字后面就有我的名字，那我对你说话，怎么弄呢
<zzz> ＾＿＾
 * Zypeh 望着zydingxiaomei 
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 没啥啊。就输nick啊。
<soiamso> zydingxiaomei: 要看用什么开发
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 可以tab补全
<ghw> 刚安上Irssi
<zydingxiaomei> yall：这样吗？
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 对啊。
<zydingxiaomei> 原来对谁说话要自己输入对方的名字啊？
<zydingxiaomei> Irssi是什么？IBM的吗？
<yall> zydingxiaomei: 加nick是引起注意，避免混淆
<yall> zydingxiaomei: irssi,是一个可以上irc的。
<zydingxiaomei> 哦。嗯，刚看了一下，pidgin，用着很不爽
<Cherrot> roylez_: roylez 主席我爱你
<zydingxiaomei> =-O
<zzz> Telepathy王道
<zydingxiaomei> 我是新人，你说的我都没有听过呢
<zydingxiaomei> 我经常用perl写程序，不知道ubuntu适合不。一直用centos了
<soiamso> zydingxiaomei: 只是UI不一样，基本没有区别
<oneIeaf> 那不一定
<oneIeaf> 这个要看你是怎么写的了
<oneIeaf> 大部分是一样的，不过，你看写的一些目录呀，包管理都有的话，可能就有点问题了。
<zydingxiaomei> :'(ubuntu的界面还是很好看的
<Guest6501> 有人吗？
<zzz> 有
<Guest6501> 呵呵，谢谢
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 朋友们，如何让banshee能播放RMVB的电影啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369794 播放不了RMVB的电影，求助！朋友们 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjlin — 2012-04-04 11:28
<zydingxiaomei> 中午了，开饭啦
<faweideniu> 吃过 回来了
<zzz> 刚吃过早饭不久
<faweideniu> 牛差
<faweideniu> 看完一集 妖精的尾巴准备睡觉了
<psychologe> linux手机中的rootfs 大小 影响速度吗？
<faweideniu> 应该就是启动的时候 有点影响 但影响也不大
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linuxmint12亮度保存问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369797 笔记本安装linuxmint12后每次开机屏幕亮度都是最亮的，每次都要重新调，这该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiziyuan — 2012-04-04 11:52
<faweideniu> 关键还是cpu
 * Cherrot 竟然有用banshee放电影的……
<faweideniu> gimp 安装不了 怎么办
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • PDF阅读工具有那些好用的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369800 mupdf有没有图形界面的？总是要命令打开？ xpdf有什么特点？未用过 evince好像不稳定，并且依赖起来容量好大？ 除此之外还有那些好用的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-04-04 12:14
<zzz> faweideniu  :怎么会编译不了
<zzz> faweideniu  :怎么会安装不了
<dddyyyyyy> .
<zzz> ..
<dddyyyyyy> net split ?
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天偶得一法，解决ISO写入U盘无法启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369808 非常的简单，就是不用写ISO的软件，因为一些软件写入后启动不行，只停留在软件版本处光标闪闪闪不停，就完了。 所以用ImageWriter写，不过写之前把一定把扩展名ISO改成RAW。写完后直接启动 OK 统计信息: 发表于 由 w …
<vic> amazon 怎么搞的  chromium 各种排版错乱
<ofan> vic: css丢失
<vic> ofan: 怎么办 才不丢失
<ofan> vic: 网络不好吧
<vic> 其他网页 没问题啊
<flay> 安装了永中office的帮助文件，发现打开帮助中文竟然是口口口。。。
<soiamso> flay: 典型的java特征？
<majormeng> 为什么用port的时候被拒？
<majormeng> port 6667
<majormeng> 蛋疼。。。
<majormeng> 直接用命令/connect irc.freenode.net 的时候连不上来
<majormeng> roylez: 斑竹知道什么原因么？
<roylez_> majormeng: irssi？
<dddyyyyy> majormeng: try ping irc.freenode.net
<flay> soiamso: 但是中文字体是装好了的。
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu firefox可以正常上网，但是我用apt-get install 却无法下载安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369816 各位高手： 我的Ubuntu 8.10 不知道最近怎么回事？firefox可以正常上网，但是我用apt-get install 却无法下载安装软件，每次都提示：错误 http://debian.ustc.edu.cn karmic/main librpmio0 4.7.0-9 无法连接上 202.119. …
<flay> soiamso: 晕，竟然就解决了，果然是鬼字体的问题。。
<dddyyyyy> roylez_: fetchmail 访问本地25被拒绝是啥意思
<soiamso> flay: java 问题？
<soiamso> dddyyyyy: 防火墙阻挡 port 25 ?
<dddyyyyy> soiamso: fetchmail只是用来下载邮件，用110就行了，它用25干吗，而且linux有防火墙吗
<soiamso> dddyyyyy: 要看什么发行版，fedora 有
<dddyyyyy> soiamso: ubuntu
<flay> soiamso: 是的 我在安装文件的Jre/lib/fonts下新建了fallback目录，将中文字体放在这里，帮助就显示正常了。
<soiamso> dddyyyyy: apparmor  跟 ufw
<dddyyyyy> soiamso: 还这有ufw...
<soiamso> dddyyyyy: ufw status
<ofan> dddyyyyy: netstat -ntu | grep :25
<dddyyyyy> soiamso: 我不明白fetchmail访问25端口干吗
<ofan> dddyyyyy: netstat -ntup | grep :25
<soiamso> dddyyyyy: 病毒?
<dddyyyyy> ofan: 什么也输出
<dddyyyyy> ofan: 什么也没输出
<dddyyyyy> soiamso: http://www.phwinfo.com/forum/linux-debian-user/356141-fetchmail-problem-connection-localhost-refused.html
<sevk> dddyyyyy ⇪ t: Fetchmail problem: connection to localhost refused - PHWinfo
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • linux mint debian通知区域出现黑色阴影 如何解决 高手速来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369820 如图:Screenshot-1.png 因为在别处实在搜不到答案 只好求助大家了 如何解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_11 — 2012-04-04 14:25
<namoamitabuddha> 函数式程序设计语言怎么做线程并发优化的。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • xfce下怎么修改右键内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369822 我在xfce下右键没有有压缩和解压，感觉很不方便，该怎么修改阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiziyuan — 2012-04-04 14:43
<wujie> 有装了XBMC的没
<Evanescence> 我在project Euler上看的第一题,我觉得答案不对啊,为什么没有减掉重合的那几个结果? http://projecteuler.net/problem=1
<sevk> Evanescence,啥网址y Problem 1 - Project Euler
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装停滞在“您是谁”界面的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369825 这是一个已确认的bug： https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... bug/950952 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... bug/909179 有一个临时的解决方法： 在运行ubiquity前，运行 Code: sudo rm /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py 统计信息: 发表于 由 nopriler —  …
<chen> exit
<chen> quit
<changhe> 有人聊天吗？
<changhe> 好像都没有人在啊。。
<linux_> 终于找到组织了
<linux_> 大家好阿
<linux_> 怎么没有人阿
<changhe> help
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 睿风网络 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=33396 回复 我们睿风网络主要做网站开发工作，很多需要vps和独立服务器的客户我都是给他安装ubuntu server，主要是对ubuntu的管理比较熟悉了 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaoke0820 — 2012-04-04 15:25
<dddyyyyy> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求格式化建议 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369830 小弟我想把2个ntfs格式的分区格了 一个用来放 视频 ，一个用来放 虚拟机 特点就是 文件大，多读少写 amd64机+根目录格式ext4+swap4G 老鸟给个建议吧 兼顾快和安全 初步考虑ext4 或者 xfs 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-04-04 15:50
<dddyyyyyy> 我有一个想法，开两个程序，一个程序只接受显示信息，另一个程序只接受输入并发送
<Evanescence> 安装Virtualbox是安装virtualbox好还是virtualbox-ose 好?
<Evanescence> dddyyyyyy: very easy, use echo < > file, tail -f file
<dddyyyyyyyyy> .
<Evanescence> dddyyyyyy: 简单吧,呵呵
<dddyyyyyy> Evanescence: ...我是因为不会非阻塞socket，所以才想用这种方法去实现我irc client的。。。不是shell重定向，而且我也不懂文件描述符。。。
<Evanescence> dddyyyyyy: 你写个脚本,输出IRC的当前buffer给一个文件,然后用tail来刷新读取,这样就实现了,如果是weechat,你可以隐藏当前窗口的,不知道IRSSI可不可以
<dddyyyyyyyyy> chatzilla 感觉不是很好。。。
<Evanescence> dddyyyyyy: 好像还有个mobbit来着
<dddyyyyyyyyy> Evanescence: 不喜欢chatzilla的界面，喜欢qwebirc
<Evanescence> dd
<Evanescence> dddyyyyyyyyy: curses 爱好者路过
<dddyyyyyy> Evanescence: 直接telnet过去不知效果如何，我试试
<stlifey> gcc 4.7 arch已经进core了。。
<dddddyyyyyyy> sevk: hi
<dddddyyyyyyy> dddddyyyyyyy: goood
<sevk> dddddyyyyyyy, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<yue> sevk发言中的“㍨”字符在我这里一直是方块，有谁那里显示正常吗？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • nxserver 一连接上立即失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369832 装好了nxserver，还装了lxde和gnome，在最后的连接上出了问题，我已经通过密码验证了，windows版的客户端上还出现了Gnome桌面背景，然后就消失了，提示the connection with the remote server was shutdown please check the state of your network connection 请问这是什么原 …
<imadper> yue: 正常
<imadper> yue: 从来都正常
<yue> imadper: 最后一个字符是什么啊？
<imadper> yue: 16点
<imadper> yue: 合成一个字
<yue> 这样啊
 * imadper 为什么pae内核不进arch的core?
<woju> 有没有人练瑜伽？
<namoamitabuddha> woju: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/OpUWZ2UFVPk/
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: PY001 瑜伽师前加行 01_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 法尔禅修中心 瑜伽
<vic__> 应该去arch的论坛问
<dddddyyyyyyy> 天气变热了
<dddddyyyyyyy> vic__: 你用过seamokey吗？
 * adam8157 有人么? 问个问题 大家用qemu调试内核的时候习惯用qemu+gdb还是qemu+kgdb?
<vic__> dddddyyyyyyy: 没有
<dddddyyyyyyy> vic__: 哦
<reiv> yue: 那个"16点"在emacs里是用这个字体显示的："AR PL UKai TW MBE"
<changhe> 原来还是有人在聊天的啊。
<vic__> 在win下用google就没问题  在linux里就各种瘫痪
<changhe> 表示在Linux下面，没有任何异常！～
<vic__> 奇怪了。。。。。。
<dddyyyyyy> 感觉seamonkey 比firefox好
<dddyyyyyy> 有关于seamonkey和firefox之间争论的帖子吗？求链接
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 《Linux企业应用案例精解》一书已由清华大学出版社出版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369836 《Linux企业应用案例精解》简介 IT168、51CTO和ChinaUnix知名IT站点联名推荐此书 1976年的4月1号，Steven Jobs成立了苹果公司，今年的这一天也是我在51CTO开博，整四年之际发布此书。 随着我国信息化的深入发展，基于  …
<L00NG> 用chrome自带的flash插件经常出现无声，或者视频播放速度变快。换系统里的flash插件吧，视频颜色又老是不正常。
<L00NG> 这是肿么回事啊？
<felixonmars> L00NG: 视频颜色不正常的问题 关掉flash硬件加速通常就好了
<L00NG> 在哪里设置呢？
<L00NG> 在flash上打开的那个设置面板，上面怎么点击都没有作用
<felixonmars> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<dddyyyyyy> 在chrome里一打开链接就跳到seamonkey浏览器里，这是为啥
<dddyyyyyy> 好神奇
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • xchm如何设置才能看中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369838 可以打开，但看不到文字是怎么回事啊？ xchm 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-04-04 18:07
<L00NG> 关掉硬件加速，声音似乎也正常了，谢谢<felixonmars>
<felixonmars> L00NG: 不客气 :)
<dddyyyyyy> 用seamokey看youtube感觉比firefox好，难道我产生了幻觉
<L00NG> 心理作用了。。。
<L00NG> 莫非seamonkey下的youtube用的是html5？
<sulit> 好
<sulit> 怎么 没人说话
<RavenChan> felixonmars, 我的flash颜色不正常！
<RavenChan> felixonmars, 然后打开硬件加速就好了
<felixonmars> RavenChan: 嗯这个情况也是有的...
<RavenChan> felixonmars, 所以说怎么办啦= =
<RavenChan> felixonmars, 蓝色和红色互换了
<felixonmars> RavenChan: 扔掉flash吧...
<RavenChan> felixonmars, = =我也想啊
<L00NG> 这个用户说了不算啊
<L00NG> 还有这么多flash内容
<dddyyyyyy> seamonkey的youtube感觉真的比ff的好，真的是心理作用吗？
<dddddyyyyyyy> 太good了，seamonkey的modern theme终于没有firefox那脑残的tab自动跳到地址栏啦
<RavenChan> felixonmars, youtube上带广告的没法用和html5放
<felixonmars> RavenChan: 是的.
<dddddyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你咋有马甲了？
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何用shell获取某个程序窗口,然后进行一些操作。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369841 譬如执行个脚本就能控制播放器播放下一首。。。 查了半天也没发现。 不知大家明不明白意思 统计信息: 发表于 由 btiger — 2012-04-04 18:36
<dddddyyyyyyy>  > Time.now
<changhe> Time.now
<sevk> dddddyyyyyyy, 2012-04-04 18:55:29 +0800
<changhe>  netstat -n | awk '/^tcp/ {++S[$NF]} END {for(a in S) print a, S[a]}'
<L00NG> 我现在用的是32位的Ubuntu 11.10，想等到12.04出来后换成32位，有没有直接升级而不重装的办法？
<dddddyyyyyyy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dddddyyyyyyy> .Oicebot on
<dddddyyyyyyy> jrrp
<using> L00NG 有的，可以看看官方文档
<changhe> 到时候会提示你升级，直接升级不就行了。
<using> 重装其实没有什么必要，连内核都可以apt-get
<L00NG> <using>哪里？
<using> 昨天还看到ubuntu官网显眼处放着升级到beta版的步骤呢。
<using> 找找看。
<RavenChan> L00NG, 32位->32位？
<L00NG> 。。。
<L00NG> 错了
<L00NG> 是64位
<using> 这个，就不知道了。或许，应该，不能直接升级吧
<L00NG> 那只好重装了
<L00NG> home分区直接挂载上去没问题吧？
<RavenChan> L00NG, 没问题 = =
<changhe> 如果换版本，就只能重装了。。
<Evanescence> 麻烦的方法可以用chroot之类的方法安装
<Evanescence> 不晓得这方面的知识
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 无线网卡怎么配置上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369842 今天买了一块无线usb网卡，我用的是ubuntu系统，插上就可以自动上网了，但我想知道如何配置。 我ifconfig wlan0 down之后再开启就上不了网了，查看配置信息都没了，只能重启或拔下来重插一下。 我的问题是： 如何在控制台下用命令去手动配置。 …
 * LOL_ 100整
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你在 slime 里面怎么单步调试的？
<albert748> emacs现身了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ？
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 你不是用的emacs吗？
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: No
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 那你说的slime是什么？
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 阿，他用 emacs.
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, cfy？
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: Yes.
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 好多年不用emacs了，头疼，折腾了几个月，ctrl修饰键按着很蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 好吧，我用 vim。
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 嘿嘿，我也是，现在坚决拥护vim,emacs是stallman的专利～
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 那你编辑 lisp 么？
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, lisp不停地抱来抱去的，很非主流耶
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 我只是问你编辑不编辑 lisp
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, ((左抱抱(抱抱）右抱抱)还想再抱抱)
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 你怎么说话绕的。
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 不用
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: 好吧。
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 问什么要用lisp?
<draketang> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac322186/
<sevk> draketang,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<draketang> 测测你的音商
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: slimv
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: Google it.
<albert748> connection reset
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: ……
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 用途？
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2531
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: slimv.vim - Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for Vim ("SLIME for Vim") : vim online
<albert748> namoamitabuddha, 搞什么开发要用lisp？
<fhmdgxs> albert748: 我也不清楚
<L00NG> 看SICP要用到
<albert748> this one? http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<sevk> albert748 ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<albert748> got it~
<L00NG> 是的
<namoamitabuddha> L00NG: 在看？
<reiv> albert748: 很多CAS是用lisp开发的。
<fhmdgxs> 有什么专门的应用么
<albert748> http://www.amazon.com/Structure-Interpretation-Computer-Programs-Edition/dp/0070004846/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333540143&sr=8-1
<sevk> albert748 ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, Second Edition (9780070004849): Harold Abelson, Gerald Jay Sussman, Julie Sussman: Books
<albert748> 3星半，挺高的
<albert748> sevk, 你用的什么插件？能够把page title自动回复出来？
<soiamso> albert748: <title>
<namoamitabuddha> albert748: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<sevk> albert748, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<changhe> 表示 只用普通东东。。。
<reiv> sevk: 你是bot吧。
<albert748> sevk, follow you now
<albert748> sevk, 我的github username同IRC
<mao> sed怎么指定将除第一个空格之外的其他空格转换为指定字符
<sevk> reiv, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<fhmdgxs> mao: 我能想到的笨办法：将第一个空格转成一个不会出现的字符， 将空格转成指定字符， 将不会出现的字符转成空格
<mao> fhmdgxs: 这个我也想到了，哈哈
<mao> fhmdgxs: 我想的是先把空格全部转了，再把第一个转换的字符在转过来，不过你说的更安全
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fhmdgxs> mao: 不安全， 都存在一个假设。。
<mao> fhmdgxs: 我要处理的文件都是一些数字，.号，和字母，你说的方法还是能用的
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你的空格是各个不连续的 还是有连续的？ 只要替换一行中的第一个么
<ddddyyyyyy> 好安静啊
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级fcitx 无法输入中文文件名了为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369847 谁知道如何？ 浏览器一切正常 但是进入鹦鹉螺 重命名文件夹和文件 ctrl+space屁用都没啊 谁知道该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 悲惨&蛋疼 — 2012-04-04 20:13
<mao> fhmdgxs: 空格是单个的，作为分割符，我就按照那个方法做了
<fhmdgxs> mao:  For GNU sed
<fhmdgxs> mao: 简单的这么搞也可以 sed 's/ /uchar/2g'
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: 这样后面的都变了
<mao> fhmdgxs: 我就是想把除了第一个之外的变了，不知道该怎么指定范围，原来可以/2g
<mao> fhmdgxs: 谢谢啦
<fhmdgxs> mao: 刚搜的。。
<mao> fhmdgxs: 汗！！我自己搜没搜到...
<fhmdgxs> sed s option
<L00NG> 你用什么IRC客户端啊？
<L00NG> xchat似乎不怎么好使，每次都要手动输入频道
<fhmdgxs> 21.130.41.46] has left #ubuntu-cn ["Konversation terminated!"]
<fhmdgxs> 20:28 -!- sevk [~^k^@unaffiliated/kves] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<fhmdgxs> 20:28 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o sevk] by ChanServ
<fhmdgxs> 20:28 -!- toupar_ is now known as touparx
<fhmdgxs> 20:30 < fhmdgxs> mao:  For GNU sed
<fhmdgxs> 20:30 < fhmdgxs> mao: 简单的这么搞也可以 sed 's/ /uchar/2g'
<sevk> fhmdgxs:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 用pidgin啊
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 把频道加到好友里，然后自动永久登陆不就okey了么 pidgin
<L00NG> 嗯，试试这个
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 我一直在用它，觉得除了qq不能用之外，其他的还算okey
<mao> L00NG: xchat可以设置自动加入频道吧
<mao> L00NG: 试试weechat，我感觉还不错
<L00NG> 木有看到自动加入的选项
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 没用xchat，具体细节不清楚，应该是在对话中有选择的，即如：存为或另存为之类的选择
<albert748> L00NG, 不用每次都输入，在server list里边可以edit server
<cnhezhong> L00NG: xchat应该有自动登陆的，具体你看下社区的wiki
<ddddyyyyyy> youtube上MV的广告变成电影预告了，不错
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 眼馋！！1
<albert748> L00NG, XChat->Network List->select freenode->Edit
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: ?
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 看不了youtube
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: ...
<L00NG> <cnhezhong>:看到了
<L00NG> 可以添加收藏的频道
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn6-c223DUU&context=G2117f52RVAAAAAAAABQ
<sevk> ddddyyyyyy,啥网址y YouTube - B.o.B - Airplanes (Feat. Hayley Williams of Paramore)
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 开什么玩笑，中国的长城防火墙封锁youtube
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: ...
<albert748> cnhezhong, 买个vpn撒
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 吊哥胃口，放我鸽子，让哥一人放风筝……
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: 小k都能连接过去。。。
<fhmdgxs> 天朝舆论现在有放松啊
<fhmdgxs> 各种文革里的屎现在有头脸的媒体也在晒
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 鸟放松，民主进程停滞不前，且有后退的趋势
<fhmdgxs> 貌似被上面暗示这么搞
<fhmdgxs> cnhezhong: 有的 自己关注一下
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 除非开放党禁，否则一切都是扯蛋！
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 文革开始就是革不听话的G党人，现在是怕再来一场革腐败G党人的运动
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<ddddyyyyyy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7J_IWUhls&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<sevk> ddddyyyyyy,啥网址y YouTube - Paramore: The Only Exception [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
<fhmdgxs> cnhezhong: 乖孩子 党也不是铁板一块
 * Cherrot Calm down guys
<fhmdgxs> cnhezhong: 想想台湾民进是怎么出来的
<cnhezhong> 这个共产党不知道什么时候能够腐败到让群众造反啊！！！等的我头发都快白了。
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 那是人家蒋经国懂事
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: 别谈国事，小心有国安
 * reiv 这里有log的吧~~~
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 翻翻案总是好的
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 要看多少人生存不下去
<L00NG> pidgin不怎么好用啊
<fhmdgxs> 我们讨论pidgin
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 那是你还没习惯，有个先入为主之说
<ddddyyyyyy> cnhezhong: 打p可以，国事会有记录的
<reiv> 别用pidgin了，用emacs吧。
<soiamso> reiv: 这种讨论不会跨省
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 也就是发发牢骚
<reiv> soiamso: 氛围不好。
<ddddyyyyyy> soiamso: 你用gentoo?
<soiamso> ddddyyyyyy: 不是
<soiamso> ddddyyyyyy: reiv
<ddddyyyyyy> soiamso: 笨兔的故事不是你经常在这里发吗？
<fhmdgxs> 跟头好用么
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: p姐好
<soiamso> ddddyyyyyy: 不是
<stlifey> 这里有log记录的。。。
<Cherrot> 而且时公开的哟
<L00NG> emacs也能irc？
<ddddyyyyyy> L00NG: erc
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 你是？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<L00NG> stlifey，这个ID好熟悉啊
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 无名氏
<reiv> L00NG: 不止一个哟～
<cnhezhong> 《中华人民共和国宪法》第35条规定：“中华人民共和国公民有言论、出版、结社、游行、示威的自由。”
<soiamso> stlifey: 满大街比这里激进的
<mugebjgd> cnhezhong: 你不是公民
<reiv> 大家就不要体宪法了。
<mugebjgd> cnhezhong: 你是居民
<L00NG> stlifey,你以前做XT701的ROM吧？
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 无名氏是姓名的嫁给姓无的吗？
<stlifey> L00NG: yeh
<cnhezhong> mugebjgd: 是滴，是滴，我还不是人大代表
<L00NG> :-D
<mugebjgd> cnhezhong: 人大戴表
<DawnFantasy> cnhezhong, 你说的是草稿？
<L00NG> 现在还在搞吗？
<mugebjgd> cnhezhong: 人小戴不了
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 只是个不知名的人而已。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<stlifey> L00NG: 手机坏了=。=
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 开玩笑的，嘿嘿
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 话说，你经常去外地吗？
<soiamso> stlifey: 韩国货 ？
<fhmdgxs> stlifey: 手机rom怎么搞
<fhmdgxs> 是定制os 么
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 不经常，一两个月出一次吧，有时候一个月出两次
<stlifey> soiamso: 啥意思？韩国货？
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 你从谁那儿学的P姐？
<soiamso> stlifey: 三星？
<L00NG> 我的也变砖好几次了，不能开机，好像跟基带有关
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 额，胡子一寸的那家伙告诉我的，^_^
<stlifey> soiamso: 摩托驴拉。。
<L00NG> nvm_daemon服务启动不了
<L00NG> init.rc里禁用掉这个服务就可以了
<L00NG> 但是不能打电话
<soiamso> stlifey: 就是那一年一坏的 moto 而且维修费 离谱的 moto ?
<stlifey> L00NG: 插上线自动进去bootloader，我把U口换了还不行
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 现在胡子刮了
<stlifey> soiamso: 严格说是我自己拆坏的
<stlifey> MB860用了一年啥事都没，飞了不下100次
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 额，你整天在外面活动吗？
<L00NG> 我如果擦除掉bpsw分区，开机也会自动进入bootloader
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 我大部分时间坐办公室
<stlifey> L00NG: 那会有错误提示信息，我是直接进。。so，救不了
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 你带眼镜吗？
<L00NG> 唉，我的XT701还要再用一年。。。
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 300度
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 要相亲吗？我单身呢
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 29还单身？
<cnhezhong> 嘿嘿
<L00NG> 你跟那个shinyspark的ID是什么关系啊
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 失败的人嘛，就这样啦
<changhe> 要相亲单身的，进我的网站 http://www.zhuohun.com
<sevk> changhe,啥网址y 搜索 - 捉婚网 - 免费看QQ和免费发信的婚恋平台
<stlifey> L00NG: 没关系，我用他的号下软件~~~
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 你好像很了解我似的
<L00NG> 额。。
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 珍爱网没给发邮件？
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 发了
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 世纪佳缘好像也发过
<changhe> 我这个网站是完全免费的，大家可以放心在上面找对象的。可以看到对方的联系方式的。
<stlifey> changhe: 。。。
<pityonline> 莫非是我自我介绍太多了？
<L00NG> :P上面的人是真实的么？
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 你以前是不是打算建一个irc server?
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 嗯，弄过
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 或者一个channel
<alvin_rxg> Achtung !
<alvin_rxg> Es finden vom 05.04. bis 10.04.2012 keine Vorlesungen statt.
<changhe> 免费找对象的网的。
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 看来那时你指点过我
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 现在没了吧
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 拜见老师
<changhe> 当然是真人啊 ，加入的会员都必须经过手机认证的。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 學校系統還特意發佈這個消息……
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 只是试一下而已，实现这个功能后就再没弄过，因为没有用
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 额，我只是当时在这里围观过而已
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 哇，你记性真好
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 那时我还只是个高中生，实在无聊才在这里围观过而已
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 那你现在是大学生喽？
<cnhezhong> 我真服了，python核心教程里的例子代码总是缺三少四，害我考虑多多
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 额，不是大学生，是专科生。。。
<L00NG> 专科也是大学啊
<cnhezhong> ddddyyyyyy: 你的意思是大家都很无聊了哦？^_^
<ddddyyyyyy> 额，是学院。。。 L00NG
<stlifey> 看sicp。。
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 专科也是大学呀
<changhe> 有多少是学生啊？
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 我只是个永远的高二生
<cnhezhong> stlifey: 还没到那程度，慢慢来
<changhe> 。。。
<L00NG> 学院生也是大学生。。。
<cnhezhong> 好，chat里满一百人了。
<L00NG> 我现在上大三，也是某个三流学院的学生
<stlifey> cnhezhong: 数据结构的入门书籍而已=。=
<Evanescence> 好热闹啊,大家都在干嘛呢?
<pityonline> 我在找房子
<cnhezhong> L00NG: 你就搞个l00打头的id，成心的阿
<L00NG> 我也想用Loong，可惜已经被注册了。
<L00NG> 只好换成00
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 你还没找到房子？
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 没，还在找
<cnhezhong> stlifey: 现在还没计划看这本，我想以后要看就直接买本看，而不是在这看电子书或去图书馆看，济南大学的图书馆里计算机的书那叫一个乱放啊，大海捞针
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 看上去你了解我很多呀
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 额，看log
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: 没事喜欢看log
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 我没在 irc 里说过要找房子啊
<L00NG> SICP看过几十页，听有意思的书，可惜现在要复习考研，没什么时间看了
<stlifey> cnhezhong: 我买连供直接打印出来。。。
<ddddyyyyyy> pityonline: [21:14] <pityonline> 我在找房子
<pityonline> ddddyyyyyy: 这也算……
<fhmdgxs> 怎么你们好像都很熟似的， 我谁都不认识。。
<cnhezhong> stlifey: 看教程了。低手要努力才行。先把小白的马甲给脱掉……
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 彼此彼此。
<stlifey> cnhezhong: 我们都一样=。=
<L00NG> 这里面好像学生党比较多啊
<fhmdgxs> 你们说那本书不是有名的难么。。还看
<L00NG> 好像是老外的入门教材
<L00NG> 不算难
<ddddyyyyyy> L00NG: mit
<ddddyyyyyy> L00NG: mit的，貌似是
<stlifey> 至少比我们那么C写数据结构容易理解
<fhmdgxs> yanweimin的？ 我毕业这么多年了还是不太会
<ddddyyyyyy> youtube上看MV还有H&M的广告，刚看的有电影预告，真不错，千万别加再加那个洗车广告和汉堡广告了
<changhe> 我都挂了一天了，也没说几句话。
<albert748> networkmanager怎么自动执行路由表脚本？
<stlifey> 其实ubuntu也没什么好说的，去老外那边问才可行
<albert748> 我想开vpn之前可以设置路由表
<stlifey> 这么基本都是吹水
<fhmdgxs> albert748: vpn要自己设置路由？
<albert748> fhmdgxs, 默认的路由是全局的，国内的了路线也走国外，速度慢了
<stlifey> albert748: iptable应该有个daemon
<albert748> http://code.google.com/p/chnroutes/
<sevk> albert748 ⇪ ti: chnroutes - Scripts to generate special routes for china ips - Google Project Hosting
<stlifey> 有保存和载入功能
<albert748> 我是用的gentoo，如果直接用/etc/conf.d/net来配置倒是可以，直接写内置函数，现在gui虽然方便了，配置却不灵活了
<soiamso> albert748: 撇开 networkmanager 管理
<albert748> nm-applet只能手动一个一个些，几千个route，如果我没疯的华
<albert748> ibus总打错字，ND
<stlifey> 这些一般交给路由吧
<albert748> soiamso, 不用networkmanager用什么？直接用wpa_supplicant?
<roylez_> albert748: wicd
<soiamso> albert748: network， ifup ifdown 这类
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问从命令行怎么启动Virtual Box？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369854 就是要从命令行启动到那个能够新建、删除虚拟机的窗口，谢谢啦～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundamfj — 2012-04-04 21:14
<albert748> soiamso, 没懂
<albert748> roylez_, 我试试哈
<soiamso> albert748: NetworkManager 是可以不存在的
<stlifey> soiamso: 如果没有这个东西，chrome的代理要怎么设置呢？
<albert748> soiamso, 恩，不能共存
<stlifey> 用openbox，打开那个东西就说不支持。。。
<L00NG> chrome代理不是可以单独设置了吗？
<woju> 实在是受不了不能telnet的论坛bbs
<MaskRay> albert748: gentoo 没 ifup ifdown，强烈建议别用发行版特定的网络配置，自己写脚本设置网络
<woju> 用习惯了telnet，很难再爱上其他的论坛bbs
<L00NG> Proxy SwitchSharp
<stlifey> 不行
<L00NG> 我用着没问题
<L00NG> 不需要设置Gnome全局代理
<stlifey> When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment， the system proxy settings will be used
<yall> MaskRay: 额。吾用的dhcpcd的。就net.eth0
<mugebjgd> stlifey: openbox + networkmanager路过
<stlifey> 我只能export，但这不是解决办法。。
<stlifey> mugebjgd: emerge会有很多东西跑进去。。
<mugebjgd> stlifey: arch路过
<L00NG> 以前版本的Chrome只能使用系统的代理设置，后面可以单独设置了
<fhmdgxs> test
<stlifey> 前提是用kde，gnome啥的
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍭ 
<fhmdgxs> kk穿马夹了
<L00NG> 我在awesome WM里用也没有问题
<stlifey> L00NG: 但是打开就那个提示。。
<ddddyyyyyy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOsjP33nF4&feature=fvsr
<sevk> ddddyyyyyy,啥网址y YouTube - Bad Meets Evil - Fast Lane ft. Eminem, Royce Da 5'9
<L00NG> 什么提示？
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 提示什么
<albert748> MaskRay, 我只想知道怎么在nm-applet里边自动执行route配置脚本
<stlifey> 上面我贴那段鸟文呀
<stlifey> 不过chrome被我用来看PDF而已，主用还是火狐
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 没看到你的鸟文字
<L00NG> 你是什么版本的Chrome啊
<albert748> MaskRay, 如果用net模块，可以写道函数preup里边，现在用networkmanager不知道怎么弄
<stlifey> chrome 17
<L00NG> 按理说Chrome Stable也该实现了内部代理接口了啊
<stlifey> When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment,the system proxy settings will be used
<stlifey> 除非我export再开
<albert748> maivel, 也没找到相关的资料，我晕，这gui用这真蛋疼
<stlifey> 但是那样就变成全局代理
<ddddyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 母的来了？
<albert748> MaskRay, 也没找到相关的资料，我晕，这gui用这真蛋疼
<fhmdgxs> 还有什么irc国人多的
<woju> 银行的柜台上的电脑一般是shell得来吧？
<woju> 感觉和上bbs很象
<MaskRay> albert748: 我用 iproute2 的 ip 配置这些的。发行版特定的设置不值得学
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: irc.icq.com 的#chinese
<fhmdgxs> woju: 如果是sco 上面一般是c程序
<ddddyyyyyy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWt4wmZ_EMI&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<sevk> ddddyyyyyy,啥网址y YouTube - Bad Meets Evil - Lighters ft. Bruno Mars
<woju> 这个机器人居然能翻墙
<albert748> MaskRay, 我看看先
<fhmdgxs> cnhezhong: thx
<ddddyyyyyy> MaskRay: 你用啥client
<MaskRay> ddddyyyyyy: ?
<ddddyyyyyy> MaskRay: 我不想用irssi和xchat,所以想换中
<MaskRay> ddddyyyyyy: irssi
<albert748> ddddyyyyyy, 为啥？
<ddddyyyyyy> MaskRay: 不知为什么我的irssi 用指令没返回的信息
<fhmdgxs> ddddyyyyyy: 在第一个窗口
<ddddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 额，我开了两个终端在一个窗口里，也就是两个标签。。。
<fhmdgxs> cnhezhong: 那个频道都说鸟语的
<fhmdgxs> ddddyyyyyy: 不懂， 我的命令输出在alt1窗口
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 这个嘛，是的，林子大了鸟语也就出来了
<ddddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 就是在一个gnome-shell里开了多个标签，想现在的浏览器一样，
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: /join #python.tw 这里说中文，但是一天也挤不出几句话来
<cnhezhong> fhmdgxs: 当然 #python.tw是是繁体中文
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍮ 
<ddddyyyyyy> irssi的配置文件是啥
<fhmdgxs> ddddyyyyyy: ~/.irssi/config.
<albert748> 哪个频道讨论比较多？废话比较少的？
<stlifey> gentoo-cn，哈哈
<albert748> stlifey, 呃，一天无话
<albert748> stlifey, 没见过超过30个人
<stlifey> albert748: 你想问问题应该去#gentoo呀
<stlifey> 俺问了几次，基本都有人能给出解答
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 那就用arch贝
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 我的arch udev每次起3个
<stlifey> mugebjgd: arch改个东西太麻烦了，虽说我用了3年。。
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 起8个也没事啊
<mugebjgd> stlifey: gentoo编译才麻烦
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 为啥
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 一个不够啊
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 为啥起3个就有问题了？
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 但毕竟配置好了很少要人工干预
<stlifey> abs太麻烦了
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 直接二进制多好
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 各有好处。。如果用kde什么我肯定不会用gentoo
<albert748> mugebjgd, gentoo是长期用才有感觉，刚开始肯定编译多得要命
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 用什么都不用gentoo
<mugebjgd> albert748: 长期用arch也有感觉
<mugebjgd> albert748: 3年了
 * knownbad 摸摸 mugebjgd 屁屁
<albert748> mugebjgd, federa->ubuntu->arch->gentoo->ubuntu->gentoo,这是我的linux路线
<albert748> mugebjgd, 转了一圈，还是gentoo最让我满意
<stlifey> albert748: 我就准备用到电脑报废为止
<mugebjgd> albert748: rh9 -> fedore core -> ubuntu -> opensuse -> fedore -> arch
<albert748> mugebjgd, 我记得arch也有基金会了吧？
<knownbad> gentoo的资源耗费太严重。
<dddyyyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 你也用过ubuntu?
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 恩纳
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你用套子吗？
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 我以前开始用arch把每个wm都弄了一遍还不止，到后来软件越用越少，知道自己想用什么。。
<albert748> knownbad, 是不是你use flag搞太多了？linux都是一样的，没有耗资源一说
<stlifey> 换成gentoo肯定不能那样折腾，毕竟你不知道你要啥
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 弟弟滴液夜夜液？
<knownbad> 时间和processing to compile都是资源。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 用
<knownbad> 并不是说不好但确实是个考量。
<mugebjgd> albert748: 编译的时间就使资源
<mugebjgd> albert748: 编译的时间就是资源
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 吹气球？
<knownbad> 老婆呢？
<albert748> mugebjgd, knownbad, 哈哈，我都是晚上睡觉之前开着编译，然后自动关机
<mugebjgd> albert748: 机器太多 5台
<mugebjgd> albert748: 全arch
<mugebjgd> albert748: 一看你就是天朝的
<mugebjgd> albert748: 电费便宜
<albert748> mugebjgd, ...您家开网吧的吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 其实我想问下，在gnome的shell模拟器里能打开多个标签就像在浏览器里打开多个标签一样，alt+NO,能切换窗口，那对于irssi或web irc怎么切换窗口？
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 10.04LTS摄像头驱动程序的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369861 使用webqq的视频功能，能够看到对方完整到图像，但是我自己到图像支离破碎，被拉伸了，像隔着一个帘子。 尝试了安装easycam2，但是提示没有这样一个软件包。。。 又安装了camorama，提示could not connect to video device。。。 使用lsusb …
<stlifey> albert748: 。。。。
<knownbad> 但如果全世界的用户都用gentoo那资源的耗费就很严重。  使用binary就是资源回收。
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: g shell的快捷键可以改吧
<stlifey> albert748: 不用discc？
<woju_> 好困
<woju_> 睡觉咯
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 不知道，alt+no换的是大窗口，一个窗口里的窗口怎么换
<albert748> stlifey, 没这么多机器...
<mugebjgd> albert748: 笔记本
<stlifey> 之前换gentoo的时候还留着arch的chroot，不过后来删了
<albert748> ND，#gentoo上问个问题等半天也没人回答我
<mugebjgd> albert748: 老婆2台 我2台 一台台式机
<stlifey> albert748: 啥问题？
<woju_> mugebjgd: 你老婆也是程序员？
<albert748>  Hi, guys, I have a question, how to use preup functionality under networkmanager and nm-applet?I use VPN and do not want to use default global tunnel settings, So I need execute a script under nm-applet before pptp up
<albert748> 就是这个问题～
<stlifey> 不就是你刚才问的那个。。。
<albert748> stlifey, 没查到文档
<stlifey> 所以有个路由好办多了
<dddyyyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 感觉seamonkey比firefox快，
<dddyyyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 没ff那么卡
<stlifey> www-client/seamonkey-bin Mozilla Application Suite dddyyyyyyyy 这个？
<dddyyyyyyyy> mugebjgd: ff上捷克论坛不停提示脚本错误，seamonkey没有
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 你要不改快捷键 试着在irssi里用window goto命令切换
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 反正不用快捷键就行呗
<dddyyyyyyyy> stlifey: 嗯
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 哦
<woju_> 这个频道里面很多在国外的人？
<dddyyyyyyyy> irssi的提示为啥是黄色的字。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 怎么打开shell，不是gnome里的那个
<woju_> dddyyyyyyyy: screen?
<stlifey> irrsi是CM ROM标配的东西。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju_: 我的是gnome
<albert748> 我怒了，直接挂到net.lo下边开机执行route脚本～
<albert748> 试试看，应该可以
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: tty?
<woju_> dddyyyyyyyy: 你用的是xchat？
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 不知道tty,好像不是tty
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 你可以关掉x, 或者a+c+f2试试
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 怎么关掉
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: kill就可以， 建议用第二种方式
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 顺便， 你在tty里应该输入不了中文
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 我试试a c f2
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 哦
<fhmdgxs> a f2或者
<soiamso> nm 终于知道联通的悲剧服务了
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 信号差
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 没反应
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: a f2没反应
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 你机器alt+f2没反应？
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: alt+f2是打开运行
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 是差异服务，服务态度差，2G 跟 3G 的人工服务一个地狱一个人间，这样的公司不倒才怪
<woju_> 我用的黑白屏的手机
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: alt+ctrl+fn也不行？
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 多用几家公司，也不用打包的套
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 我都不用gnome， 忘了咋切了
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 你这个人间很得当， 3g也就是个人间。。
<Eastux> arch的irc是多少？
<woju_> 我们这里的电信的人，象当官一样，我求他装宽带
<stlifey> #archlinux
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 好想不行
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 你是KDE?
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 我没桌面系统的
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 那你能输入中文？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用新立得安装驱动说损坏是为何 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369866 下载NIVIDA的173驱动，选中后是感叹号，说是损坏。。。看了更新日志，说该驱动不支持X Server 1.11.3 ，只能等驱动更新吗，老的FX5200显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 UBUNTU NEW — 2012-04-04 22:25
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: shell是里面运行的程序， 兄弟
<soiamso> woju_: 估计你投诉电话，整天，”座席忙，请稍后再拨“，直接挂你电话。，3G 是“座席忙，等待请按0”
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 话说没桌面系统能用浏览器吗
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 不是外面那个启动它的东西
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 我linux是虚拟机。。
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: putty登上来的
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 纯的linux我不太会用， 不习惯
<woju_> soiamso: 我过年时候办宽带迁移，说等到正月十五上班以后
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 我只知道putty能当telnet和ssh用。。。
<woju_> soiamso: 现在的宽带也是总是断，我都不敢打电话问他们了
 * gfrog @@
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: links浏览器
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyyyy: 我就是用putty ssh到arch上。。
<soiamso> woju 你打省的投诉电话，服务态度就差很远，一天3个电话追中
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 没putty过别的主机然后上，，，，
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 你要是发火他们会补偿你话费的， 我那次急了， 联通说给我50， 我一怂没要
<woju_> soiamso: 我在农村啊，这里装宽带只有电信一家
<L00NG> links真心有用，arch装好之后就靠这个看wiki来配置了
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 联通刚拿到 3G的时候 省直管，现在又搞地方乱收费了
<fhmdgxs> 明天又上班
<albert748> stlifey, 蛤蛤
<albert748> stlifey, 功夫不负有心人啊
<albert748> stlifey, http://www.techytalk.info/start-script-on-network-manager-successfull-connection/
<sevk> albert748,啥网址y Start shell script on Network Manager successfull connection | TechyTalk.info
<albert748> stlifey, 这个文件夹就是放preup的地方了！/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<stlifey> 这些太复杂了。。在gentoo上我连consolekit都没装
<dddyyyyyy> 刚用sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop了。然后不知到怎吗进来
<happyaron>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<happyaron> 其实应该是sudo service gdm start
<stlifey> dddyyyyyy: gdm。。。
<dddyyyyyy> happyaron: 然后sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start没反应
<dddyyyyyy> happyaron: 后来又乱按了alt ctrl f6，提示我登录
<dddyyyyyy> happyaron: 进来桌面后发现刚才的打开的东西都没了
<dddyyyyyy> stlifey: 我，新手
<stlifey> dddyyyyyy: 想起要emerge那些东西我就觉得可怕
<dddyyyyyy> stlifey: 我这样做对系统有损坏吗
<fhmdgxs> stlifey: 跟头安装系统就很繁琐
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy: 没， 别怕
<dddyyyyyy> happyaron: 求解呀，aron
<dddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 哦
<stlifey> dddyyyyyy: 当然没，我是说知道自己需要什么才来装gentoo比较好
<dddyyyyyy> stlifey: 哦
<songli> 我也想装个gentoo
<stlifey> 别没事emerge几天后又把他unmerge了。。
<dddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 我sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop后，再用sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start后原来打开的东西都没了吗？
<fhmdgxs> stlifey: 我arch一共装了113个包， 觉着没用的都删了
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy: gnome-session是新的了吧， 你ps 看一下pid不一样
<dddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 这个不是很懂，
<dddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 我刚退出桌面后，文本下的光标不知为啥在屏幕的最右端
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, gdm 重启后进去，以前的会话都消失了，你就理解成 windows xp 里面的程序没保存，重启机器了。
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy: 我也不清楚。。不太用桌面啊
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 哦
<dddyyyyyy> fhmdgxs: 嗯
<dddyyyyyy> 不知文本下能联网不
<changhe> 乌兰浩
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 因为那个终端是启动的提示信息的终端，光标可能在最右边。你 alt + F1 进入第一个 tty 口，就有登录提示了。
<changhe> quit
<changhe> exit
<changhe> exit
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 文本下当然能联网，不过新手就不要弄了。
<coolfengyu> dddyyyyyy: lynx
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 我用alt ctrl f6好像也提示我登录
<hechu> dddyyyyyy,  一共6个虚拟终端，从 F1 -F6，都可以登录。
<dddyyyyyy> coolfengyu: lynx是啥
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 这就是那个tty?
<coolfengyu> 浏览器。
<hechu> dddyyyyyy,  lynx 是字符界面的浏览器，上网的。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 哦
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, alt+F1 - F6 就是登录提示上没写 tty1 之类的么？那就是。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 好像提示tty6
<hechu> http://bbs.wps.cn/forum-81-1.html
<sevk> hechu ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux - WPS Office官方论坛 -更懂中文的办公软件-应用心得讨论-意见反馈-开发动态-免费下载
<hechu> WPS 有 Linux 版本的了。
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 无所谓了，用起来都一样。
<hechu> WPS 有 Linux 版本的了。。。
<hechu> WPS 有 Linux 版本的了。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 和sudo service gdm stop 有啥区别
<hechu> 一样。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop后必须再次登录后才能进入桌面系统吗？
<hechu> 后面那个用了统一的命令接口来管理系统服务。都是停止 gdm 。
<hechu> 登录会话都被停了。你就理解是 XP 重启了一把。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 哦
<Losses> 唔 有玩Minecraft的么～
<hechu> 不懂！
<hechu> 最近在玩  WPS for Linux 。
<Losses> = =|||
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 还想再试试，但我怕系统问题
<Losses> WPS = =|||
<Losses> 为啥不老老实实Libre
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 随便整。数据备份好就行了。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 哦
<Losses> hechu 我觉得Libre比别的都有玩头哇- -
<hechu> Losses, （你这名字。。。） Libre 做出来的东西还是不能跟 MS 系的人正常交换啊。。。我是被逼的。
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 退出桌面就相当于重启，能让它不这样吗，
<hechu> Losses, 我可以自己用 Libre 写文档，但是一旦要和别人交换文件，就傻了。
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 挂起 或者 休眠。（你的电源管理要正常工作才行）
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 怎么弄，就是我退出桌面，然后再次进入桌面，刚才的会话会被保存并重新打开
<songli> wps linux 不是要邀请吗？
<hechu> Losses, 我公司 我用 Linux，哥们一个用苹果，一个用 XP，正常沟通开个会都困难（后来 skype 解决了）。文档，，，特别是发给公司外的客户的，MS 系还是主流。
<hechu> dddyyyyyy, 如果你用 XFCE，刚才的会话就会被保留。
<Losses>  hechu: google docs 通用万岁>w<
<Losses> hechu: 我这名字怎么了- -
<dddyyyyyy> hechu: 我用的是gnome
<piggybox> 就算在mac上，用ms office还是很多
<hechu> songli, 我有幸申请到了邀请码。
<Losses> 我已经没钱买正版了 - -
<songli> 我还在用libre
<Losses> Windows的正版和Office的正版上次想买结果付费没成功
<Losses> 于是作罢了
<Losses> 到现在windows还是循环试用阶段
<dddyyyyyy> init 3是啥
<songli> 晕，买windows的正版 ？？
<Losses> 校园先锋很便宜的- -
<hechu> Losses, 刚一走眼，看成了 Loser。。。
<Losses> 借别人学生证买的- -
<fhmdgxs> Losses: 要edu邮箱吧
<Losses> hechu: Losses Don - - 简称螺丝蛋
<stlifey> dddyyyyyy: 多用户的runlevel
<Losses> 不清楚 好像不用的
<Losses> edu域名又不贵=w=
<dddyyyyyy> stlifey: 哦
<Losses> 就算去买个edu域名还是比正常买windows划算好多
<hechu> Losses, 要跟别人交换文件，出于礼貌，必须使用别人能正常使用和打开的文件格式。所以，，，
<stlifey> hechu: 你可以用PDF。。。
<DawnFantasy> tx
<DawnFantasy> txt
<songli> 恩，PDF不错。。
<fhmdgxs> txt
<DawnFantasy> 我是来捣乱的
<fhmdgxs> epub
<fhmdgxs> mobi
<stlifey> man
<hechu> Losses, 以前我上班时候，鬼子同事问我，rar 是个什么玩意儿？，，，，他们统一使用 zip ，lzh，不支持 rar。后来我学乖了，默认用最通用的格式。
<fhmdgxs> 因为rar是要付费的
<hechu> stlifey, 有时候要修改，比如和同事一起起草合同，计算报价文件，不能给同事发 PDF。
<hechu> stlifey, 其实 PDF 用的很多了，但是有时候，还是得给原始文档。
<DawnFantasy> 7zip 是免费的，可以解压 rar
<dddyyyyyy> 我在去试试
<stlifey> 微软祸害几十年呀。。自己发布个格式，又不按照那个格式办事。。
<Losses> hechu: rar我也不用
<Losses> hechu: 一般不都是zip或者tar么
<songli> 7z不错。。。
<stlifey> tar.xz
<Losses> 7z也用 不过不是经常用
<Losses> 上次发布参赛游戏的时候用了一次
<hechu> 现在一般用 zip，有时候跨平台给朋友文件的，tgz 或者 7zip。zip 有中文文件名编码问题。
<fhmdgxs> Losses: 游戏？
<Losses> fhmdgxs: 嗯 简单的RMXP作品啦- -我只会敲php不会别的了
<fhmdgxs> php一哥
<Losses> = =我就一个高中生 能自己写出来个博客系统就一本满足了- -
<songli> 比我强多了哦。。
<fhmdgxs_> Losses: 比我强多了， 看你借学生证
<fhmdgxs_> Losses: 以为你大学毕业了。。弄了半天
<dddyyyyyyyy> help!
 * dddyyyyyyyy help!
<Losses> =-= 如果你知道我是以牺牲健康做换乘的话估计就不会这么感叹了
<Losses> IT这东西
<Losses> 小学我自己就有自己的论坛了 - -
<Losses> 这东西都能学的- -
<dddyyyyyyyy> i press alt+ctrl+f2 just now,i enter the text shell now ,and i cann't back to the gnome!
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyyyy: startx宝贝
<songli> 我小学的时候都没碰过电脑。。
<fhmdgxs_> songli: me2
<Losses> = - 年代嘛
<fhmdgxs_> 太幸福了
<Losses> = - 现在孩子一个个都眼镜
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: chinese cann't echo
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: run startx?
<Losses>  dddyyyyyyyy: reboot- -
<Losses>   dddyyyyyyyy: 你这是纠结什么呢- --
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyyyy: startx
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: i try it.
<Losses> = = 直接重启不是更快么- -
<fhmdgxs_> 看来重启了
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: startx cann't back to
<Losses> 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: echo you have active display 0
<Losses> reboot...
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyyyy: alt+ctrl+f6
<dddyyyyyyyy> Losses: i run top,i see chrome is run,not stop
<dddyyyyyyyy> fhmdgxs_: i try it
<Losses> 哪个命令是看进程池的来着- -
<Losses> 找到了直接kill掉就好了- -
<fhmdgxs_> Losses: 您这个进程池指的是啥
<Losses> =-= 正在跑的程序们
<Losses> 的清单- -
<fhmdgxs_> Losses: ps axu， 词不达意
<Losses> （据观察好像也有没跑的程序
<fhmdgxs_> 。。。。
<Losses> kill命令万岁- - Fedora那厮没事就莫名其妙的把yum给占了
<Losses> 而且最近bug频发- -
<dddyyyyy1yy> fhmdgxs_: i press alt+ctrl+f6,it just exit irssi ,and it don't change
<Losses> =-= 你们继续 我睡觉了……感觉这情况微复杂
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy1yy: ge ni chong qiba
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy1yy: qiu ni le
<dddyyyyy1yy> fetal server error ,server has active for display 0 , fhmdgxs_
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy1yy: guan dianyuan..
<coolfengyu> fhmdgxs_: 你不能打中文吗？
<dddyyyyy1yy> fhmdgxs_: en ,
<fhmdgxs_> coolfengyu: dddyyyyy1yy 看不到
<dddyyyyy1yy> fhmdgxs_: reboot...
<dddyyyyy1yy> fhmdgxs_: maybe i can run init 6
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy1yy: ni shisih
<dddyyyyy1yy> irssi in text shell is nice than gnome ,but it cann't echo chinese...
<dddyyyyy1yy> my english is suck! sorry ,everyone
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: sudo init 6重启了
<coolfengyu> dddyyyyyy_: chinese ok.
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 额，现在是gnome
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: 刚刚alt+ctrl+f2是咋回事？
<coolfengyu> dddyyyyyy_: fbterm支持中文。
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: 好像出来个tty2,然后提示我登录
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 我想问刚才alt+ctrl+f2后进入文本界面后提示我tty2登录是咋回事
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 貌似刚才没执行sudo service gdm stop。。是不是这个原因所以startx出现错误？
<dddyyyyyy_> fetal server error , server has activy for display 0
<coolfengyu> 你在干吗啊？
<atmouse> /etc/inittab 里面可以知道你有几个tty
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyy_: alt+ctrl+fn gnome里切换tty
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyy_: 你应该切回6就行了吧。。
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: alt+ctrl+f6?
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyyy_: en
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: alt +ctrl +f7能回来吗？
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: alt+ctrl+f1又是啥
<fhmdgxs_> f几就是切至tty几
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: 我再试试
<coolfengyu> dddyyyyyy_: 切出去要ctrl-alt
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs_: bingo, alt+ctrl+f7切会桌面
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 切出去是啥意思？
<coolfengyu> 切进来只要alt就可以了。
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 我试试
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 不行，他提是我登录
<coolfengyu> 。。。
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: login
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 癡癡
<dddyyyyyy_> coolfengyu: 我可以同时等好几个号，然后不停的切换他们的屏幕吗？
<coolfengyu> dddyyyyyy_: 这个没弄过。
<L00NG> 可以啊。。
<dddyyyyyy_> L00NG: 怎么弄
<fhmdgxs> 啥可以
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 同时登录好几个号，然后切换它们的屏幕
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: ..
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 比如一个屏幕irssi,一个屏幕看电影，一个屏幕写东西，
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 可以吗?
<L00NG> 都要有gui界面？
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 你多个虚拟桌面不行了么
<L00NG> 那估计不行了
<L00NG> 字符界面可以
<dddyyyyyy_> L00NG: 哦
<dddyyyyyy_> L00NG: 字符界面是用alt+ctrl+fn切换吗？
<L00NG> 对的
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 你可以用多个工作区啊
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 当前这个帐号是tty几？
<L00NG> 没这个说法吧
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 啥意思
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 你要查看？
<fhmdgxs> tty命令
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 嗯，我想查看当期这个帐号是tty几
<fhmdgxs> 输入tty
<fhmdgxs> 在ttyn下
<fhmdgxs> 如果是gnome不行
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 根据alt+ctrl+f7切回桌面，该不会是tty7吧？
<fhmdgxs> 是的。。
<fhmdgxs> 我以为是6.。。。
<fhmdgxs> 抱歉
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 没事，tty总共有多少个
<fhmdgxs> 这个应该是kernel配置
<fhmdgxs> 我搜搜
<fhmdgxs> 你等
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 哦
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 我先切个tty1，在里面上个irssi试试
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyy_: 蛋疼
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyy_: 有terminal不用
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 姑且认为有不定个， 看kernel支持
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 没搜到
<root__> .
<mugebjgd> root__: root党
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: root__ 就是我
 * mugebjgd 围观root党 
<dddyyyyyy_> mugebjgd: ...
<dddyyyyyy_> mugebjgd: 那是我的tty1
<fhmdgxs> 猜到了
<root__> mugebjgd: ...lu guan guan
<alvin_rxg> root__: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 你是河北的
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: en
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 你也是？
<fhmdgxs> 不是
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 哦
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 一个帐号能同时登录多个tty吗？
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 可以
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 放假了？
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 我试试tty2
<alvin_rxg> yo
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幸福啊
<alvin_rxg> :|
<dddyyyyyyyy> .
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: tty2也进来了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 复活节干吗去？
<alvin_rxg> 玩遊戲去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥游戏？
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 其它的tty不能开桌面吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃阿
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 不可以
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你女人什么时候来？
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: dddyyyyyy_ 可以
<alvin_rxg> 哪個女人
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 国内的那个
<dddyyyyyy_> mugebjgd: fhmdgxs ?
<dddyyyyyy_> mugebjgd: fhmdgxs 答案不一样。。。
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyy_: xorg -query
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyy_: man xorg
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啊，路漫漫，遙遙無期呀
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 以他为准
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你打工挣钱阿
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 跟你说了 我不用桌面。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 帮她申请出来
<dddyyyyyy_> mugebjgd: 还真有man xorg
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 哦
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 不知啥时候我也能到不用桌面的境界
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 不是境界。。是不会用
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: ...
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: alt ctrl f8是啥东东，没提示ttty8
<fhmdgxs> 兄弟，tty8是终端， 终端可以切， 但切过去得有东西啊
<fhmdgxs> 上面得跑个getty类的程序， 监听到你过去了抛出来login->bash
<alvin_rxg> 8:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty8 > /etc/inittab
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: ni na ge pinyin za nong de
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道，不是我幹的
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 哦
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: alvin_rxg 新手表示不是很明白
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: 说不明白 宝贝， 你先看看啥叫终端吧
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: 嗯，thx
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyyyy_: tiar, shui le
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: i'm too tired,
<dddyyyyyy_> fhmdgxs: thx
<cosnis> 有人么?
<knownbad> 39sec.
<alvin_rxg> iMacro 很強大，偷懶必備利器
<\b> 神马是 imacro
<alvin_rxg> \b: firefox, chrome 的一個插件，類似 windows 下的按鍵精靈
<\b> alvin_rxg: ~~~Achtung !~~~ Es finden vom 05.04. bis 10.04.2012 keine Vorlesungen statt.   晕。。。这事还帖通知...
<alvin_rxg> 我看到了……
<\b> alvin_rxg:　这学校真好。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我至今都不知从什么时候开始放假..
<alvin_rxg> :/ 這在它的 Zeitplan 上邊都有的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 按键精灵神马的全用 xmonad 的 keybind 了...
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 能直接鼠標按的？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 一连串按键我一般用　XMonad.Util.Paste  ... 没遇到过鼠标的情况
<alvin_rxg> 主要是網頁上沒辦法全部靠鍵盤定位的……
<\b> 神马网页要机械点的?
<alvin_rxg> 新浪微薄
<\b> 。。。。。点甚?
<alvin_rxg> 爲了把以前的全刪掉，只能 manual 了。100多條信息。
<alvin_rxg> 每條點2下
<\b> 每点一下还要等网页刷新?
<alvin_rxg> 那也就1秒
<alvin_rxg> 寫腳本還得調試半天…… iMacro 錄下操作後讓它重複執行就ok了…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> 今天開 windows 玩會兒遊戲，電腦斷電兩次……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.linux-magazin.de/NEWS/Android-Bot-attackiert-gerootete-Handys
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Android-Bot attackiert gerootete Handys « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online
<alvin_rxg> 藉口 藉口
<alvin_rxg> 這算什麼？是 bug 嗎？還是兩個不同的字？http://uploadpie.com/xV1CH
<alvin_rxg> shit
<alvin_rxg> 使用简体后，第一个是 藉口，第二个是 借口
<\b> ?
<\b> 没明白
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 在繁体状态下，输入 jiekou 出来的前两个都是 藉口。。
<\b> 那应该什么?
<alvin_rxg> 简体下面 第一个是 藉口， 第二个是 借口 。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> 你不是输繁体了吗，借口不就成为藉口了吗？  没明白你想说甚么
<alvin_rxg> 沒事，只是看到兩個 藉口，就覺得神奇了，兩個一樣的
<knownbad> 只能怪简体字。
<knownbad> 藉口是正确的。
<knownbad> 怎么了？　　国内流行繁体字？
<\b> 小时候路边小店墙上或者挂出来的黑板上还常常见到把糖简写成 米广 的
<\b> 这个字居然我的郑码码表里没有...
<knownbad> 小时候不识字。。。
<sevk>  06:03
<\b> 这个字简单..
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-05
<kingbo> 大家早上好
<albert748|> 早
<roylez> 城管上班了
<felixonmars> 发现#ubuntu-tw虽然很多人挂 但是昨天到今天没人说过话...
<kingbo> 都在默念先人。。。。
<caleb-> 有人搞 qt5 了没？
<ofan> alpha搞毛
<hamo> adam8157: 这么早就归位了...
<adam8157> hamo: 那是
<chinesedragon> Hello, Everyone
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/adam8157/kernel-de
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: adam8157/kernel-de · GitHub
<adam8157> hamo: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/04/setup-kernel-developing-environment/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 搭建内核开发调试环境 - Adam's
<adam8157> hamo: 今天早上还发现写错的地方, 上面哪里不对跟我说哈
<albert748ll> 我怎么把自己踢掉？
<albert748ll> 家里，公司，手机，全都登录了
<jyfl987> darkwhite: 你毒害青少年
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你毒害青少年
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在文末把脚本之间给别人了 毁掉了别人亲自动手写脚本的机会
<sevk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请教 blocked for more than 120 seconds http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369895 我的vps使用的ubuntu版本是 10.10，前些天出现过一次网站无法访问，远程无法登录的情况，后让管理员重启才解决，根据他给我发的错误截图主要如下： INF0: task php-cgi:31709 blocked for more than 120 seconds. "echo 0 /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_ti …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦... 我怕我写的不清楚...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以把脚本在各个步骤那地方写 就是不要让他们可以直接下载个脚本 执行下了事
<hamo> adam8157: 我看看先
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说的是哦... 不过这个脚本是无关紧要的东西, 拿这个开发调试才是重点啊
<hamo> adam8157:  不错不错...学习了...
<adam8157> hamo: 别谦虚啊
<hamo> adam8157: 没谦虚..
<albert748ll> 哪些人用知识管理软件？
<albert748ll> 比方basket，之类的
<LeithWong> 大多人都会用吧
<albert748ll> LeithWong, 用的什么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你学到了知识  别人只是捞到个半成品脚本而已
<LeithWong> 我没找到太好的　画思维导图用的mindjet 文档什么的用的zim
<jyfl987> albert748ll: 我正准备给自己做个 额
<albert748ll> www.wiz.cn
<albert748ll> http://www.wiz.cn
<sevk> albert748ll,啥网址y 专业个人知识管理、笔记软件 - Wiz 为知
<albert748ll> 我在里边业余开发，QT版已经小范围开源了，以后会全面开源
<LeithWong> 这东西好用吗
<adam8157> hamo: fedora才是最激进的啊!!! 各种不兼容
<albert748ll> LeithWong, 你先试试windows版吧，linux版刚出来，只有基本功能够用
<albert748ll> LeithWong, windows版除了界面外，功能还是非常成熟的
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...为啥？你又折腾什么了？
<adam8157> hamo:  error: unknown type name ‘umode_t’
<jyfl987> adam8157: fedora好狠
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好多兼容性的东西, fedora管都不管直接扔掉...
<albert748ll> LeithWong, 以前我用evernote，功能太少，文本保存经常出问题，后来发现了wiz，一用之下，非常满意
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是这个  我刚看到个新闻
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> http://lwn.net/Articles/487622/
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Fedora mulls ARM as a primary architecture [LWN.net]
 * gfrog_phone hi
<LeithWong> 如果说是移动版的　我除了用evernote还有一个云笔记做得还可以
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 竟然上班了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么样 你尿了把
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 当然
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们红猫有支持arm的么
<adam8157> hamo: 估计我要有新活儿了 看jyf那个lwn
<LeithWong> 不过大都不符合我的要求．．．我希望有树形的展示　以及标签支持　最好还能有ＴＡＳＫ功能
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 回来的人多嘛？ 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 你说给arm做QA？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还没有讨论结果
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: jyfl987 arm？
<adam8157> hamo: 笨
<freeayu> 各位同学，你们知道澳门IT行业薪水一般是怎么样的啊
<jyfl987> gfrog_phone: 自己看新闻
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 在6时代估计没可能支持arm吧
<jyfl987> 澳门也有做it的？
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 没可能
<jyfl987> 澳门做it的是不是搞嵌入式 mcu的多啊 ？
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: via cell phone，看网页有压力
<hamo> adam8157:   was to ask for input from various teams (QA, release engineering, kernel, and infrastructure) about the impact of a change like that.
<hamo> adam8157: 你说这个？
<jyfl987> gfrog_phone: 什么cell phone 看网页能吃紧？nokia 5730?
<adam8157> hamo: 不是这个, 那估计我们开会是你走之后的事情 当我没说
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: 败家里程碑运存不够，开浏览器irc要强退的
<jyfl987> gfrog_phone: 里程碑1还是2啊？
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: 1
<hamo> gfrog_phone: 青蛙君居然还在用里1
<jyfl987> gfrog_phone: 那果然是2了  现在想想 还是defy好 可以仍水里
<albert748ll> LeithWong, wiz都有
<gfrog_phone> hamo: 俺是穷人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真羡慕国外 随便可以买个io米玩
<albert748ll> LeithWong, 可以同步google
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: 。。。
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: 自己的扔多了也心疼的
<hamo> gfrog_phone: defy用户表示可以随便扔
<gfrog_phone> hamo: 表示担心那玩意的防水性能
<hamo> gfrog_phone: 防水不错..就是后面的盖容易被划
 * gfrog_phone 跑到大学里来蹭高数课听。。。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你什么手机
 * hamo afk
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/206734
<MeaCulpa_> 澳门做IT,抓老千
<jyfl987> iGnome: 一个htc g7 一个 nokia 5730xp
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我在想澳门的嵌入式肯定发达 过去用水银神马的弱爆了 现在咱都用mcu+步进电机了
 * gfrog_phone 我擦，都忘干净了，神马是奇函数偶函数来的。。。
<gfrog_phone> jyfl987: 。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04开机显示"无法应用原保存的显示器设置“，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369899 Ubuntu 12.04开机显示"无法应用原保存的显示器设置“，只能用默认的主题。之前用过gnome-tweek-tool设置过字体和主题，现在已经卸载了还是这样。网上有种10.04 gconf-editor修改配置的方法，在12.04里直接没找到相应 …
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你看下，你的g7显示多少rom容量的。对比贴图。
<jyfl987> iGnome: rom?
<iGnome> 是啊
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/206734
<imadper> 415mb的ram怎么出来的?
<imadper> 512里面扣出一部分嘛?
<jyfl987> iGnome: ==
<jyfl987> iGnome: 内部存储 总容量 148m 可用47m
<jyfl987> 我刷的是cm7
<ofan> g7撸过
<jyfl987> 对了 我刚装系统 没adb 不然可以上去df下
<iGnome> jyfl987: 咋只有这些点呢。
<iGnome> 装不下软件了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 本来就是256m左右的把
<iGnome> 我去查下
<jyfl987> 你有sd卡 这些又无所谓的
<jyfl987> 而且电池不进步 装那么多软件也没用
<iGnome> 512MB ROM啊。
<jyfl987> 而且市场上没有一个给开发者的分类 我老是找不到好玩的app
<iGnome> 至少显示总容量512嘛
<jyfl987> 我又没用df看  啊 我有终端 wait
<iGnome> 其他机器，airdroid显示的是正常的
<iGnome>  /system: 256000K total, 243856K used, 12144K available (block size 4096)
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这只是system
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你看mount 的结果 整个/都是ro 的
<iGnome> 加起来，也没512
<jyfl987> 我好像想起来了 还有个 /data
<jyfl987> 那个/data很鸡肋 放cache都不够
<iGnome> 刷cm9吧。
<jyfl987> 没意思 还是换个电池有意义
<iGnome> 你rom版本多少
<jyfl987> gwk74
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天有點紅
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助：当路由用RADVD发送RA后，client端是如何处理ICMPv6信息的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369900 如题 因为需要对通过RADVD发送的RA(ICMPv6)信息做一些特别的处理，需要搞清linux内核里哪些是来处理这样的信息的 client端为ubuntu 10.10 请教各位…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 upyzl — 2012-04-05 11:00
<adam8157> huntxu: 红个鬼
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。路澤爾
<huntxu> adam8157: 看到反擊的苗頭，但願不是回光返照
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒你...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有什么编程玩的app么 或者知识小卡片什么的 我记得我小时候我父母就给我看小卡片 你可以给你小孩试试
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽這麽失敗...
<yczbfx> 更新动作太大，出差多天的结果？
<yczbfx> 。。。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你要给谁看。
<iGnome> 斗篷那边有妈妈看看。你去问。
<jska> ### 带gnome的ubuntu安装最小要占多大空间？###
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我自己看 我上厕所需要看点东西 不然很无聊 看长篇大论看不下去 所以我感觉卡片式的知识很适合
<jyfl987> jska: 几百mb?
<jska> jyfl987: 有这么小么？
<BackSorry> 阿弥陀佛，最近怎么这么冷清呢。
<iGnome> jyfl987: .. 怎么会有值得看的卡片式的。你wc的时候，看百科网站吧。
<jyfl987> jska: 几百mb还叫小么 看来mint果然是lightweight的发行版 我以前还以为他们忽悠我呢
<freeayu> 香港做IT的大概什么样的薪水啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 看网站那个排版不适合手机这么小的屏幕啊 我记得有个谁写了个历史八卦的 每条都很短 很适合做成这种卡片式的 另外 各种数据记录 或者原理动画图也适合做成卡片式的
<jska> jyfl987: 俺觉得11.04默认安装完占了好几个G呢，也不知道都装了些啥
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 看杂志很完美
<iGnome> webkit的网站，自动重排版面的啊。
<jyfl987> jska: 你把libreoffice系列去掉 应该能省不少
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 我大便时候得出的经验
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: lol 我喜欢增长知识 已经病态了
<iGnome> 增长得不透彻，会得湿疹的。
<iGnome> nnnnnd 没找到一个好的照相软件。
<iGnome> 要触摸屏幕，锁焦就拍照的。
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 看你不熟悉领域的杂志， 或者从来不爱看的杂志， 或者小广告， 你会发现记的很深
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我尝试过看数学
 * woju 万般皆下品，唯有读书高，这话不知道过时没有
<jyfl987> 都是扯淡  你喜欢什么东西 不要拔高强迫别人
<fcl> 有用过 lxpanel 的么
<iGnome> fcl: 直接tint2
<chhx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 被墙了？
<chhx> 什么情况
<woju> chhx: 我这里也上不去
<imadper> 我能上
<woju> chhx: 能ping通
<imadper> 我直接能上
<woju> 计算机程序可以申请专利吗？
<iGnome> woju: 版权局，那不是专利。
<iGnome> 申请版权
<woju> iGnome: 哦
<iGnome> chhx: 论坛可以访问啊
<hamo> woju: iGnome http://baike.baidu.com/view/2775070.htm
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y 软件专利_百度百科
<iGnome> hamo: 你实际操作过再说。
<srdgame> 有没有用CMake的大神在
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: OCaml 有类似 `div` 这种用法么？
<iGnome> 基本就是著作权
<iGnome> 备案而已。没啥用。
<srdgame> -_-!
 * srdgame 很无助
<hamo> iGnome: 表示确实申请过
<iGnome> 这类事情，我是统管的。lol
<iGnome> 为了政策，一个破软件，拆开申请5个著作权，你试过没。一样成功。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没。ocaml 语法比 haskell 差不少的， (+) 也不方便
<huntxu> 阿姨的口氣就像在說“我是身經百戰的”
<hamo> iGnome: 我们当时是把一个小嵌入式的代码给申请了...人家让粘代码的前20页后20页，结果我们一共都没有20页
<OT_iux> hamo: 用大字体，大行间距……
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04更新后rdesktop不能启动了,闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369906 有没有解决办法啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2012-04-05 11:52
<woju> 现在能上去forum.ubuntu.org.cn了，刚才上不去
<sulit> 噢
<sulit> 念天地之悠悠,独沧然而涕下
 * archl 甜食吃多变得更瘦了。
<woju> archl: 小心糖尿病
<archl> woju: 怎么小心？
<archl> woju: 少吃吗？。。。
<woju> archl: 适当运动
<archl> 糖尿病是不是东亚流行病呢。。。
<woju> archl: 如果吃的多，人还瘦的话，多半是病了
<woju> archl: 得病的人很多，中国似乎有几千万
<archl> woju: 我的病已经20多年了。
<woju> archl: 你什么病？
<archl> woju: 糖尿病
<archl> 哈哈
<woju> archl: ......
<archl> woju: 我吃甜食20多年了，吃多甜食就瘦
<aye> flanch怎么添加不了QQ
<woju> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/34894207.html
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 很喜欢吃甜食，但是为什么还是很瘦？_百度知道
<woju> love is only a memory
<Yashira> 大家好！请问有谁用APU吗？
<ofan> Yashira: 我
<Yashira> ofan:那请问你装的系统是Linux不？
<ofan> Yashira: 是
<Yashira> ofan:哦！那你有没有遇到安装时黑屏的现象呢？其实系统是运行的，可是屏幕是黑的。
<ofan> Yashira: 没
<Yashira> ofan:那你文本安装还是desktop的呢？或者liveCD
<ofan> Yashira: 装的arch
<ofan> Yashira: 用最新版的试试
<ofan> 12.04
<cfy> test
<sevk> cfy, .. ..  ㍤ 
<Yashira> ofan:哦！我Ubuntu的问题倒是有办法解决。可是fedora 同样是linux就是不行！
<ofan> Yashira: 说明fedora渣, 换ubuntu吧
<cfy> why not gentoo?
<ofan> cfy: gentoo得16核
<ofan> 128g内存
<Yashira> ofan:呵呵！
<iGnome> hamo: .. 40页都没啊。lol
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: common lisp 怎么做惰性求值？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: arch 整好了？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: common lisp自带没这功能
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 差不多
<ofan> kde有点渣
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我现在已经用不来 arch 了。
<ofan> 基础功能不稳定
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啊？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: arch好用
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 新的 pacman 加上了一些机制。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 关了就是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 怎么关的？
<adam8157> iGnome: hamo 用一号字体
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 改pacman.conf
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我现在还有一个 LiveUSB 系统是用 ArchLinux 的 CD 做的。上次开就用不来了，那个什么验证。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以关了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他要我生成密钥，我搞了好久没搞明白怎么弄。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 生成密钥的时候要随机敲键盘,敲很久
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我敲了很长时间，一直没反应。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 等
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 话说可以从 /dev/urandom 重定向吧？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: no
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啊？
<hamo> adam8157:  嵌入式的程序你还不知道...本来就短
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没试过, 你可以试试
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 很久没用 Arch 了，我下次打算改成 Debian 的 LiveUSB，不过可能比较麻烦。不像 Arch 的安装盘是天生的 LiveUSB。
<adam8157> hamo: 扯
<Yashira> ofan：你的arch是alternative 还是 desttop啊？
<archl> woju: 我一直亢奋。。。
<archl> woju: 哈哈
<archl> woju:  只有在陌生人/不想表现的人面前不是
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那个好说
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 等会儿说。
<archl> ofan a卡要装debian先看wiki。。。
<ofan> Yashira: arch不分desktop
<ofan> archl: 你需要看
<archl> ofan 否则根本就没可能见到图形
<ofan> archl: 我看arch的wiki
<ofan> archl: 说明debian渣
<archl> ofan 说明arch 装了nonfree的。
<archl> ofan 据说只有debian才不装nonfree的linux-firmware
<ofan> archl: 默认不会有
<ofan> archl: 扯吧
<archl> ofa
<archl> ofan a卡要有图形似乎必须有firmware
<ofan> archl: arch默认也不会带协议不兼容的
 * cfy Linux localhost 3.3.1-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Apr 5 12:02:32 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ofan> archl: 不需要
<archl> ofan 我是去#radeon 问的，不信你去问去。。。
<imadper> archl: 貌似arch默认不会装fglrx的
<archl> imadper: 不是 fglrx 是 firmware
<ofan> archl: 最基本的vga输出要毛firmware
<archl> ofan 可能是kms吧。
<ofan> archl: kms早就入内核了
<archl> ofan 看到提到了。但我不了解kms是啥
<archl> ofan 你删了firmware试试〉？
<ofan> archl: 内核本来就不带firware
<ofan> archl: 删了最多上不了网
<archl> ofan 试试看嘛。
<archl> ofan 。。。不能上网更悲吧。
<archl> ofan 想要再装都麻烦
<ofan> archl: 试毛线
<archl> ofan 新闻 crysis2的引擎有linux port，就是不放出来
<ofan> archl: 装linux基本都老爷机, 放了也玩不起
<archl> ofan 。。。
<archl> ofan 你看了年度调查了么。。
<archl> ofan phoronix的年度调查
<OT_iux> @@
<ofan> archl: 没
<archl> ofan 双卡的连的占10%+
<ofan> archl: 我也双卡
<ofan> intel+amd
<archl> ofan 是SLI，同型号的那种。
<ofan> archl: 挑有钱的调查
<palomino|working> ..........
<archl> ofan 好吧。
<archl> ofan 有钱人才看硬件吧。
<ofan> archl: 估计也就是phoronix自己论坛里放了个投票, 大家象征性的选了选
<palomino|working> 得看是什么sli吧
<archl> ofan 嗯。反正不过2万人。。。
<ofan> archl: 上那论坛的都是专门玩机器的
<palomino|working> 要是弄俩9600gt sli
<archl> palomino|working: 那个玩游戏也够了
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> 9600gt是上个世纪的吧
<palomino|working> nonono
<palomino|working> 5年前的吧
<palomino|working> or 4
<cfy> iGnome: 最近有啥电影么？
<hamo> cfy: 泰坦尼克3D版
<cfy> hamo: 没3D设备看啊
<iGnome> cfy: 没。在找一个快速拍照的，手机软件。
<hamo> cfy: 电影院啊..
<iGnome> 有没
<cfy> hamo: 哦。。算了。不想去电影院。。。这时候
<cfy> iGnome: 自己做个？
<cfy> iGnome: 啥叫快速拍照？
<iGnome> 。没搞过这。
<archl> iGnome:  这个手机自带的最快
<archl> iGnome: 升级你手机的固件。
<iGnome> 手机带的，没触屏聚焦
<cfy> archl: 袋鼠好
<cfy> iGnome: 我的有。。。
<archl> iGnome: 我也是发现手机自带的，打开摄像头保护后，2s内就一张。
<archl> iGnome: 轻轻按下就聚焦了。
<iGnome> 要点屏幕，聚焦，拍照。
<ofan> cfy: 看的时候不停摇头就变3d了
<iGnome> 聚焦，拍照，分开的，不要
<archl> iGnome: 你的没拍照键？
<cfy> iGnome: 升级固件+2147483647
<cfy>  
<cfy> ofan: - -!
<archl> iGnome: 是按屏幕拍？
<iGnome> 要影响最小的方法。
<archl> ofan要三连拍
<cfy> 刷固件
<iGnome> 嗯。按屏幕，定点聚焦，自动拍照。
<archl> iGnome: 有实体按键的话用那个。
<cfy> iGnome: 换手机。。。
<iGnome> 不管啥按键，和聚焦分开，就不好
<archl> iGnome: 换nokia  Nokia 808 PureView
<cfy> iGnome: 我这可以啊，你系统问题吧
<archl> iGnome:  就是按拍照键，就聚焦吧。
<iGnome> 没理解透吧。 cfy
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐, 上班了?
<roylez> archl: 需要我ban你一个月么？
<iGnome> 定点聚焦啊。 cfy
<archl> roylez: 为什么对我差别待遇
<archl> roy
<ofan> 需要
<roylez> archl: 我特别关心你
<ofan> ban他
<BackSorry> 上帝，有人升级12.04么？
<roylez> archl: 怕你没学到东西
<archl> roylez: 嗯。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<iGnome> roylez: 你那破手机，啥拍照软件。
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。。我这也没。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 蠢肥丫
<BackSorry> :-(
<iGnome> cfy: 所以要找啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 也只是对焦，，然后还是需要按快门的。。
<archl> iGnome: 都是自带的吧
<roylez> cfy: 单词背了没
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<cfy> roylez: 正在背
<roylez> cfy: dilemma
<Yashira> 还有外语老师
<cfy> archl: 都是你灌出来的。。
<BackSorry> 有活着的的么？
<roylez> BackSorry: 没有
<BackSorry> 谁升12.04了， 出来说说怎么杨？
<archl> cfy: 什么？
<sulit> 昨天给你们少钱了
<iGnome> cfy: 试试 light photo
<archl> cfy: 你是注水鸭了？
<cfy> roylez: 困境
<cfy> archl: @_@
<BackSorry> roylez: 。。。。郁闷。 不知道好不好。
<archl> cfy:  现在我在windows xp下用3个fm呢，explorer，nemo document，和dolphin
<roylez> cfy: 查字典的渣渣
<archl> roylez:  过目不忘？
<archl> roylez: 我还记得小学时我是背单词最差的，班级里最后一个合格
<roylez> archl: 我可是下过苦功的
<jyfl987> roylez: 你下过啥哭共？
<cfy> roylez: T_T
<archl> roylez: 哦
<roylez> archl: 国庆放假7天背完托福词汇
<archl> roylez:  嗯。明白你厉害。
<cfy> roylez: .....
<cfy> roylez: nb
<archl> roylez: 我给你鼓掌了
<iGnome> roylez: 灌肠啊。
<cfy> roylez: 国庆放假，你能把cl的基本经典的书看完么？
<roylez> iGnome: 您又猜对了
<sikao_lfs> 恩，说说托福多少个单词，让我们大家膜拜一下。。。。。。
<iGnome> 背了就忘记了吧。 lol
<dddyyyyyyy> 重口味
<roylez> 已经忘了不少了
 * archl 不认背诵的。。。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 3480个吧
 * archl 已经忘记了曾经记住的50%的单词
<cfy> roylez: 每天400+啊。。。
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 不管怎么样，还是让我五体投地。。。。。
<archl> roylez: 我是5000单词量去考的雅思
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 嗯，膜拜主席
<archl> cfy: 注水鸭鸭
<cfy> archl: 啊人出来
<archl> cfy: 快去背诵吧。
<cfy> archl: 嗯
<archl> cfy: 其实中国人学那么久真没意思，还不如突击呢。
<cfy> archl: 你是中国人么？
<archl> cfy: 学校30天全英语
<archl> cfy: 高中的时候英语课就不说中文了。。。
<cfy> archl: 。。。。。。
<archl> cfy: 但是我不想说话。
<cfy> archl: 因为你有颗中国心？
<archl> cfy: 错，因为多数主题我没主意。
<cfy> archl: ...
<ofan> 再多单词量都不够用的
<cfy> ofan: 英语总共有多少词汇？
<archl> ofan当然，和我妹比我差远了。
<ofan> cfy: 太多了
<archl> cfy: 常用的有2万
<cfy> archl: 总共呢？
<archl> cfy: 总共你要来也没用。
<dddyyyyyyy> 不明白为啥黑莓卖得那么贵
<archl> cfy: 各地方言。。。
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 。。。
<cfy> 17万
<ofan> cfy: 术语太多, 普通生活的话,几百个单词估计就够了
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 国内用的又少，还傻贵，不明白它的市场调查怎么做的
<iGnome> 中文，只要几千字，就可以正常生活了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 几千个不少了 那只是字
<cfy> ofan: archl: roylez: iGnome: 主席，只要344天，就可以背完所有单词了
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 黑莓的市场营销部是不是吃脑残片吃多了
<iGnome> 几百单词，看电视都不懂哦。 ofan
<ofan> cfy: 会忘
<cfy> ofan： 主席不会的
<ofan> iGnome: 看广告
<cfy> ofan： 广告更加看不懂了吧。。。
<archl> cfy: 你有耐心你就赢了
<cfy> ofan: 广告和词汇量不太有关系的吧
<dddyyyyyyy> palm又被干掉了，黑莓又傻贵，想买个全键盘的手机都这么难
<cfy> archl: 靠ai了
<archl> cfy: 你去把ted talk都看懂了，和我一样变呆子吧
<iGnome> cfy: 羊羊羊，猪猪猪。这广告好懂啊。 lol
<ofan> cfy: 广告词少, 容易懂
<ofan> cfy: 常识
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 只是对你不利而已。
<cfy> archl: ted talk?
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 犯傻就是你了额。
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: ?
<archl> cfy: http://www.ted.com/talks
<sevk> archl,啥网址y TED | Talks | List
<ofan> cfy: 能无障碍听懂TBBT就算可以了
<jyfl987> archl: 清明节上坟了没
<cfy> archl: 嗯。搜到了
<archl> jyfl987: 不上
<jyfl987> ofan: tbbt有好多学术的词把
<archl> jyfl987: 每天都是清明节。
<ofan> ted很多欧洲的, 口音重
<archl> jyfl987: 死人都死了
<jyfl987> ofan: 好莱坞电影倒是比高考听力的清楚多了 nnd
<ofan> 说话快
<archl> ofan 还有印度的
<jyfl987> archl: 你倒看得开
<roylez> cfy: 叫我背344天，还不如杀了我
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 还有那让人很无语的nokia，cpu又低还卖得那么贵，也很不明白
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是为了照顾观众,而且这种一般发音都尽量标准
<roylez> cfy: 那7天背得我都要吐了
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 所以我眼里你就是傻
<jyfl987> ofan: 是啊 这样采好啊
<cfy> roylez: 那时，你几岁？
<iGnome> archl: 先看功夫片，单词少。lol
<dddyyyyyyy> ...怎么傻了？ archl
<cfy> iGnome: 你是说爱情动作片？
<roylez> cfy: 大三，你自己算
<ofan> jyfl987: 实际平常说话没那么标准, 而且各种口音
<archl> iGnome: 不想看。
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武，
<iGnome> cfy: 你自己理解。
<dddyyyyyyy> 爱情动作片好啊
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 买东西先看需要，再看价格，抱怨无用。
<dddyyyyyyy> 就是有点大
<jyfl987> ofan: 这简单 把我送过去生活个一两年就可以了 语言本来就是为了用的 如果不是为了用 学会了很快也要忘记
<ofan> TBBT发音也很标准, Raj的口语估计在印度人里都算数一数二的
<iGnome> cfy: 找软件去啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 我还是继续背单词。。
<iGnome> ofan: 口技？
<iGnome> cfy: 你干嘛
<ofan> iGnome: 口音算少的
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 我只是讨厌非全键盘和各种滑，只是喜欢全键盘的造型，感觉那样很cool
<ofan> 好多呆了20年的印度人还是那口音...
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyy: 我也喜欢全键盘
<jyfl987> ofan: 可是他们照样可以混下去 话说是白人迁就他们 还是他们本事了得？
<dddyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 那你现在用啥
<iGnome> 全键盘很傻的啊。
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道..
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: ...
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyy: 一个触屏的 一个全键盘的
<ofan> jyfl987: 中国人口音也重
<imadper> jyfl987: 就像如果我是河南的, 有口音, 来广州也没压力的
<iGnome> 本本键盘才好
<jyfl987> ofan: 还好把  你说的是那些福建闽南偷渡出去的把
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 全键盘可以当砖头砸人
<imadper> jyfl987: 白人能听懂就行了, 才不管口音
<ofan> jyfl987: 北方的
<dddyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 型号？
<jyfl987> ofan: 国内现在接受过教育的 不都是一口一个伦敦腔么 额
<iGnome> 接受过啥教育？
<jyfl987> imadper: 但别人必然听得费劲
<jyfl987> 只要上过学的  你读得不标准 都要接受无形压力
<jyfl987> 好比普通话一样的 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 国内都是用的美式吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 得看口音重不重了...
<cfy> iGnome: 没干啥。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是语法吧  读的时候貌似是伦敦腔
<ofan> jyfl987: 读的就是美式
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你口味重不重？
<jyfl987> ofan: 是么
<ofan> 拼写都是
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> 拼写我知道 color嘛
<imadper> ofan: 我们读的是, 中式英语
<iGnome> cfy: 找照相软件啊。这么闲。
<jyfl987> 我上学的时候 蛮喜欢读英文的
<imadper> jyfl987: 口味....
<jyfl987> 就是讨厌背单词
<jyfl987> 我他妈都是给这狗屁教育制度害的
<ofan> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 还好现在我又喜欢学东西了
<iGnome> jyfl987: 难怪你中文思维不正常
<jyfl987> iGnome: 难怪你没jj
<ofan> jyfl987: 国内英语的那点词汇量根本不够用的
<archl> jyfl987:  iGnome 我不论读什么，都读不连贯，都是看懂了说出来的是自己的话。
<ofan> 雅思考8都不一定都会
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键是平时上课那个根本不知道有什么用 我在跟老外聊天的时候 单词倒是进步很快
<iGnome> 从小就没pp
<jyfl987> 查个几次 就记住了 ofan
<iGnome> archl: lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你没py
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你看，没点思维了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 我现在就是收集生词
<jyfl987> iGnome: 跟你学的
<jyfl987> ofan: hmm
<ofan> 生词直接google
<cfy> iGnome: 继续背单词
<archl> ofan我是感觉他们说的我都不想知道。。。
<jyfl987> 我是 dict.cn/$word
<ofan> jyfl987: 平板装个好的看书软件
<ofan> jyfl987: dict垃圾
<jyfl987> archl: 你就是个祸害 祸害我们这些后面出去的人
<ofan> 很多意思没有
<jyfl987> ofan: 找不到更好的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也知道dict.cn好多tricy
<ofan> jyfl987: 先 google.com define: abc
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你出去吧。本来就是祸害。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你没py
<ofan> jyfl987: 然后wiki, 最后用下词霸
<iGnome> 你py长头上了。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那是英英解释 不过好像我现在也觉得还是英英解释好点
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你没py
<ofan> jyfl987: urbandictionary.com 查哩语
<iGnome> lol 无思维了。
<archl> jyfl987: 就是，接触过我的老外都认为我非常直白，不想中国人。
<imadper> ...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 跟你学的
<ofan> jyfl987: 有很多词查不到翻译
<jyfl987> ofan: 行 我以后用define好了
<cfy> ä¿©perler
<cfy> 互掐
<jyfl987> archl: 关键你祸害我们啊
<archl> jyfl987: 为啥？
<archl> jyfl987: 我让老外以为中国人都这么帅么？
<iGnome> cfy: 你信他会pl
<jyfl987> archl: 你说他们说的你都不想知道 搞得老外以为我们都跟你一样 不跟我们交流了 这不是你祸害的么
<ofan> archl: 怎么直白, 直接说你搅基?
<jyfl987> archl: 你还真是直言哈
<archl> jyfl987: 哦。多数老外对想要的就必须立刻拿到，和中国人的坚忍不一样。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 你错了 中国人也是想要的就想立刻拿到 但是这不是拿不到么
<ofan> 正解
<dddyyyyyyy> +1
<archl> jyfl987: 好吧，我不是那种人。。。
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 你们老外多长时间换次手机？听说国外有14天机
<jyfl987> archl: 你在白奥 话说可以向联邦买土地哈
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 一，两年
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: ...
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 我还以为两个月一换
<iGnome> 谁这么迷信。。
<cfy> 迷信 的都来拜神
<sikao_lfs> 手机发烧友，2年换3部手机都正常。。。。。。
<iGnome> cfy: è¿·ä¿¡cl?
<dddyyyyyyy> 额，
<cfy> iGnome: 还好
<cfy> ruby
<iGnome> .
<cfy> ruby 红宝石，红宝石色
<iGnome> 墙头草？
<dddyyyyyyy> 据说上海某学校的学生都是一星期一换
<cfy> iGnome: 别误会。。。刚背到。。。
<iGnome> lol
 * dddyyyyyyy 也想一星期一换手机
<BackSorry> 现在什么手机好用  便宜点的？
<cfy> htc?
<cfy> htc 2000左右的
<iGnome> dddyyyyyyy: 你心智不成熟
<dddyyyyyyy> BackSorry: 黑莓，便宜又好用，LOL
<BackSorry> HTC不是android的系统么？
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，还没30
<iGnome> 一星期一换手机，这体现啥
<BackSorry> 哈哈， 黑莓软件不更新跟不上阿。
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 话说，你30+了吧，
<archl> iGnome: 很可爱
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 体现我是暴发户
<BackSorry> 貌似， htc的东西也很鬼。
<iGnome> 体现很傻嘛。 archl
 * adam8157 后天去爬山 yeah
<BackSorry> 你们用过小米么？配置很高不知道怎么杨。
<dddyyyyyyy> 小米。。。
 * dddyyyyyyy 期待后天沙尘暴，LOL
<BackSorry> 小米，你们用过？是不是不好亚？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 爬什么山
<adam8157> jyfl987: 百望山
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 发现京东的夺宝岛貌似挺好玩的，嘿嘿
<iGnome> 破京东，破网页。别提
<dddyyyyyyy> 看一群人在最后两分钟那个猛加价，心理那叫一个爽啊
 * archl 突然觉得 罗技的M90鼠标就够用了。。。
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 是不是你也是上次那个。。。
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，。。。比铁道部那个还破？
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 哪个？
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 拍卖只要给一次价格就行了
<palomino|working> 京东应该比铁道部的破
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 不是，
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 买的人设定一个上上限。
<palomino|working> 上回弄个图书抢购就不行了
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 拍卖可以给好几次价格
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 貌似没上限，
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 。。。ebay有`
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 下限是1元
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 额，我在ebay上买东西，它能给我邮寄过来吗？
<iGnome> 铁道部的，没试过。反正京东的很破。
<iGnome> 破马这都知道
<dddyyyyyyy> 话说，ebay上的苹果的东西貌似都很便宜
<dddyyyyyyy> 但人家要米。。。
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 能。运费。
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 额，走海运还是空运？
<hamo> adam8157: build去百望山？
 * adam8157 ebay的logo真丑
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 买个130美元的东西，它收我运费多少？
<adam8157> hamo: 同事组织的, 不是tb
 * dddyyyyyyy 没海外购物过
<adam8157> hamo: tb都是工作日, 不会在周六的
<hamo> adam8157: 我都忘了后天周六了...
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 你真不成事。
<hamo> adam8157: 我以为今天周一那..
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 额，来自偏远山区
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 运费按重量
<adam8157> hamo: 过糊涂了呢
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 按体积
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 没吃过快餐和没去过电影院
<iGnome> hamo: gaoji
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 你是那个 LOL
 * hamo ...
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 去死把。。。
<archl> dddyyyyyyy: 发骚扰信息的家伙。
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 真gaoji
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: 又不是同一个ip，又不是同一个user,你为啥说我是LOL
<archl> 因为你的傻气
<dddyyyyyyy> archl: ...
<adam8157> archl: 好眼力
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: 你能识别我是谁？
<iGnome> ip.111.61.59.40
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 你说呢
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: adam8157 这个ip你们见过？
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 没有
 * dddyyyyyyy 难道我又要换ip了。。。
<iGnome> 找地方，然后配对嘛。以前那bot记录了地点的列表的。
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: 那你怎么认为我是他
<iGnome> 如果找不到，就踢了就是。
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: quote "13:27 < archl> 因为你的傻气"
<namoamitabuddha> iGnome: 啥？
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，如果一个地方有多个user在这里呢？
<iGnome> 比较你的傻气啊。
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: debian 用过么？
<iGnome> 像你这样的人才。不会走眼的
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: ...
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: 那个bot记录了地点的列表？
<dddyyyyyyy> iGnome: ubuntulog?
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: 话说op是不是穿斗篷的ip也能看到？
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 有斗篷的其实大家都可以看到
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: ?怎么看？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用过ubuntu
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 你猜?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 做过 LiveCD 么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没, 不过做起来不难
<erasin> 你们还真是唠家常来了...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 主要是驱动什么的, 还有启动时确定root位置
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: whois是出不来的，nickserv info只能出来第一次注册的ip,还有个查路由的指令，其它的就不知道了
<ofan> 不过貌似用isolinux比较容易
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 用 debootstrap 么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 用 UUID 确定 root 不行么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: uuid肯定不行
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: why?
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 登陆的时候会有个ip的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你iso装到u盘,跟刻盘出来的uuid不一样
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: debian 肯定不是 ISO 装到 U 盘了，要在 U 盘创建完整系统。
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: [13:29] == namoamitabuddha [~namoamita@unaffiliated/namoamitabuddha] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: 我这看不出来
<archl> ofan 啦啦啦
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: 跟客户端有关？
<archl> ofan 快点去竞争 GSOC 2012
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 怎么拿我开刀啊。
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyy: 可能跟op有关
<archl> ofan destine竞争失败了似乎
<ofan> 而且光盘没uuid
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，因为没找到别的穿斗篷的。所以。。。
<ofan> archl: 还没开始选呢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: U 盘，摆脱。
<ofan> 失败个鸟
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 什么叫做斗篷。
<archl> adam8157: 好像destine没被gnome选上
<adam8157> archl: 选上干啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 换个u盘就得改一次Uuid
<archl> adam8157:  Women Power
<dddyyyyyyy> adam8157: ssh进来还能看到ip吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这又无所谓，是我用的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 去看看isolinux吧
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，隐身衣
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: cloak?
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: yep
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那就格式化好后, 看uuid,把uuid写到iso里
<ofan> 不过以后你要写到别的u盘都要解iso改uuid
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 问题是做 LiveUSB 对体积要求比较高。我如果按照普通的装的办法，不行。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 为啥要是 ISO 啊。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 好写呗
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 看啥 IP
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 而且iso是紧凑的, 没碎片
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 如果 cloak 的 IP 随便都能看到，那干啥还要申请 cloak?
<huntxu> adam8157: 還沒翻過來？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那那个啥 squashfs 呢？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..不是这个问题
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯...
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，貌似的确可以看到，只是你一进来会显示你的ip，然后马上系统就会给你chang host加cloak,这是我现在这个客户端渣什么也显示不出来
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 哦，不是的。
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 不会看到。
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 那做个测试
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 是这样的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你這運氣...
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 他们用一些什么客户端，估计是 erc，然后自动登陆 #ubuntu-cn。
<adam8157> huntxu: 算了 反正我长线
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 我打开xchat和irssi,你退出再登录试试
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: JOIN 了之后再得到 cloak，所以才会看到。
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 好的，你登陆了告诉我一下。
<dddyyyyyyy> 。
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> .
<dddyyyyyyyy> .
<namoamitabuddha> OK
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧
<namoamitabuddha> OK?
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，没看到
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 他们自动保存密码，然后又没做延迟，所以会发生那种情况。
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 穿 cloak 需要一定的延迟时间。
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 但 cloak 也不是说得不到 IP 了，还是有很多办法的。例如 DCC
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 错误提示：gst/gst.h：没有那个文件或目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369914 错误提示：gst/gst.h：没有那个文件或目录 安装了gstreamer还是提示上面的错误，希望大家帮帮我，哪里去搞这个库？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 才亦财 — 2012-04-05 13:38
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 有的时候我 ip 还是会显示，例如我掉线了。我一般不去做处理，也不会处理。这里的人大多数都不会窥探别人 IP 后做坏事的。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: windows 下 netcat 做 listening 需要 admin 么？
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 我记得以前有个人抱怨说，他上了一个俄罗斯人的 irc channel。过了一会儿发现自己系统里面很多文件都被删除了。不过我没有考证是否是黑客攻击了系统导致的。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 大多数人不会说明不了什么  制定刑法也不是为了惩罚大多数不会犯法的人 而是惩罚剩下的那部分 少数人
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ?
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: netcat好像不需要admin
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我知道了，你的意思是一旦这里有1个人对这个感兴趣，这样就产生破坏性效果。
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 我在win下用过nc
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 我问监听是否要 admin。
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 我在 win 还很少用非 admin 的。
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: nc -lp 80 ?
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，我在win下从来没关注过是不是admin
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: bingo
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: -l [port]
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ?
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: nc -vlp port
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: -l 和 -p 冲突的
<dddyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 系统很容易被攻陷吗？
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: It is an error to use this
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyy: 有什么不可一
<namoamitabuddha>              option in conjunction with the -p, -s, or -z options.
<Cherrot> 如果要将帐号liuh的修改口令的时间设置为30天，而且口令过期20天后，该帐号被禁用，那么该如何实现？（提示：通过修改文件来实现）
<Cherrot> 各位有建议吗？
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，我可能记错了
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 不是你记错了，是不同版本的。我必须要用 bsd 的新的那个。
<Cherrot> 设定用户修改口令的时间是不是指的  usermod -e参数？
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，我用的是net for nt110
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: netcat for nt110
<namoamitabuddha> dddyyyyyyy: 我要在 windows 下用 mit-scheme 的 swank 做测试。这样我以后出去的时候，可以考虑就装上 vim, mit-scheme, netcat, slimv 了，不需要 linux。
<jyfl987> r/cl
<namoamitabuddha> No，it shall be mit-scheme.
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: 额，不懂
<cfy> iGnome: 在么？DCDC纹波10mv，能用么？
<cfy> iGnome: freescale的，
<dddyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 没攻陷过系统，
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: lispbox
<dddyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 你能给我讲下思路或步骤吗？是根据系统的某个漏洞还是软件？
<jyfl987>  /cl
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: No emacs.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: no emacs no lisp
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说你说下 common lisp 怎么做 惰性求值。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cl默认没这个功能
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 写个函数，或者宏把
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 写个宏代替defun?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我去，我都不知道啥是惰性求值。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 10mv问题不大，通常后面有电容啊。
<iGnome> 宽电压工作范围的
<cfy> iGnome: 已经接了电容的
<cfy> iGnome: 现在没接负载，直接用示波器看的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 stream。
<iGnome> 不是尖刺的干扰，一般没问题。
<cfy> iGnome: 我传个图片给你看看
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我要在一定范围内实现惰性解释。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 dy / dt = y^2 这种方程的求解。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 教你几招让我在ubuntu系统下看片和下载不再难！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369919 教你几招让我在ubuntu系统下看片和下载不再难！ 本人使用了UBUNTU系统已经达7年多了，刚用的时候遇到了很多的困难，其中有一项就是下载的问题。经本人多年的实战和GOOGLE，现在将经验推广开来。 一、用aMule关连Firefox  …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这个方程。。。。是啥学科来着。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 高数么。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 离散的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 手解
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 离散的解。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么不是
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如令 dt = 0.001
<dddyyyyyyy> 这厮是作广告的。。。
<fcl> iGnome: 谢谢哈，我试试
<cfy> 有谁懂电子么。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: dt = 0.001
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 然后每 dt 秒采集一个数据。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 现在要模拟采集得到数据图像的导数。例如采集到位移，要求速度。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦？
<cfy> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117246
<cfy> iGnome: 帮我看看
<cfy> iGnome: 能用么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说反了。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如采集到的是速度，要求位移。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你搞电子的么？怎么还离散采集数据？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不是高三么。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我怎么老是说反。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ..
<cfy> iGnome: 还在不
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦，对的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 采集到的是速度
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 保存在一个惰性的表中，例如叫做 v
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 假如解释器是惰性的，我就可以 (define S (integral S0 v))
<continue> 新人报道。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这样 S 就是位移的 list
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不懂。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你这调整了坐标。这样的波形，不好啊。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如刚才的微分方程
<cfy> iGnome: 什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: dy / dt = y^2
<iGnome> 峰值是10mv。一格2mv的？
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯
<cfy> iGnome: 差不多
<cfy> iGnome: 是交流的
<iGnome> 这不平滑。。
<iGnome> 是dc-dc芯片？
<cfy> iGnome: 开关电源
<namoamitabuddha> 我可以把 y 看成一个数据流，然后 (map (lambda (x) (square x)) y) 就得到 y^2 的流，积分后得到 y.
<cfy> iGnome: 类似的
<iGnome> 这波形不行啊。
<iGnome> 几级滤波哦。一级？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 明白不
<cfy> iGnome: 那我再试试滤波
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 额。没看你说的。。。我在搞电子呢。。
<iGnome> 如果是dc-dc，没道理这样规则的干扰纹
<dddyyyyyyy> namoamitabuddha: ni gao san ?
<cfy> iGnome: 是开关电源，不是dcdc,
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 再比如说 RLC 振荡回路。
<iGnome> 你那车，不是应该用直流电池？
<iGnome> ac-dc?
<cfy> iGnome:  电池7伏，降到3.3v
<huntxu> adam8157: 這樣很容易鎖定你的選擇
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: RLC 振荡回路你应该懂的吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 银行股啦
<iGnome> 啥芯片降压的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: rlc震荡电路。。。。你不高中生么。。这你也知道？
<cfy> iGnome: LM2576
<iGnome> 。陌生的型号
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: SICP 上讲了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 總共才多少跌的嘛... = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在不跌了
<cfy> iGnome: 那你用什么的？
<huntxu> cfy: 不要輕視現在的高中生...
<iGnome> 你电池，应该使用dc-dc芯片。降压的芯片多了。
<iGnome> 咋7v的电池？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都有接近+6%的了
<iGnome> 没这标准的电池啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<cfy> iGnome: 这个指定的
<cfy> huntxu: 嗯。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 最少的也2%+
<iGnome> 指定，，也没这标准的电压
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒!
<iGnome> 1.2 1.5 的倍数，才是电池标准
<huntxu> adam8157: 跑輸大盤簡直是恥辱
<cfy> iGnome: 7.2V
<iGnome> 7.2v?
<cfy> iGnome: en
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 你说7v。。。
<iGnome> 充电电池哦
<cfy> iGnome: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 阻抗是不是有一个那个什么虚数的。
<cfy>  namoamitabuddha: 那是
<iGnome> 你这带无线不。
<cfy> iGnome: 啥无线？
<iGnome> 没通讯模块吧。
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vim的statusline设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369920 我的设置如下： set statusline=%F%m%r%h%w\ [FORMAT=%{&ff}:%{&fenc!=''?&fenc:&enc}]\ [TYPE=%Y]\ [COL=%v]\ [%l/%L(%p%%)] 显示效果如下： Screenshot-1.png 我想把后面的那几个[ ]项放在最右边，请问怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zkwlx — 2012-04-05 14:22
<cfy> iGnome: 无线是没有的。不过可以自己外接
<iGnome> 不带，就后面接大电容算了。反正电压要求不高了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个我不懂。当时背过那些公式，都忘记了。
<iGnome> 示波器的那探测点，没电容吧。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好像有些用高斯定律推的。
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 还有总电容量限制。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。
<iGnome> 多少
<cfy> iGnome: 2000uF
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: haskell 看得懂不？
<iGnome> 为了环保，限制电容量？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥 fp 看得懂？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cl
<cfy> iGnome: 比赛就是这么变态。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……
<iGnome> 2k的，够了。200uF就够，看你电流要求多大。
<cfy> iGnome: 1A一下，芯片应该是500mA左右的
<iGnome> 额。那这么大。芯片
<cfy> iGnome: 已经用了220uF了。。。
<iGnome> 退偶电容没啥容量。你多加一级滤波。
<Continue2015916> 这里好激情
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写啥代码来着
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 小程序
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是用 lisp 么？
<iGnome> 7.2v降低，也不好。分2级，降压小了点。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你电脑上模拟下不就 ok?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 模拟什么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 电路啊
<cfy> iGnome: 听不懂
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你妹啊，这怎么模拟。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这怎么不能模拟。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 真心模拟不来
<iGnome> 带芯片的，模拟啥
<iGnome> dc-dc吧。
<iGnome> 1.5A以上的dcdc，降压的，多。
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有模拟不了的东西么
<namoamitabuddha> 现在的计算机仿真电路都不能模拟？
<cfy> jyfl987: namoamitabuddha: 没有相应的模型嘛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是个 prolog 吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: proteus(可能拼错了）
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 还有multisim
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 算了，不掺和了。
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 你试试看就知道了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 可以是可以啦，不过，现在属于，真实调试了
<mofaph> 使用 dmidecode -t baseboard 可以显示主板的一些信息。其中显示的信息有一些“fill by OEM”字样，怎么才能把一些“自定义”的信息写入主板，然后可以使用 dmidecode 读取呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你自己写 common lisp 代码模拟行么？
<mofaph> google 了一些资料，没有找到头绪
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 模拟电路？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这个我做不到
<mofaph> 不知道 flashrom 能不能完成任务？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 15:30
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 模拟纯电阻电路应该没问题吧？
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • AMD A6-3500 + kubuntu 12.4 beta2(amd64 iso) 多媒体简易评测报告 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369922 U盘安装完成后由于屏幕分辨率不能调，所以安装了最新的amd闭源驱动。 从软件仓库安装smplayer（默认配置），从网上下载chrome 18 amd64.deb 一个1280×720分辨率的MV，mplayer的CPU使用率维持在8%（疑似硬解？） 一个1280×72 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我们公司的翻译妹子的English水平，你我都能做他们的Director了
<nyfair> 每个折腾硬解的上辈子都是折翼的天使
<imadper> intel有什么硬解? vaapi没输出的
 * adam8157 仰视 MeaCulpa_ roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: 养你妹
<namoamitabuddha> intuition
<namoamitabuddha> intuitive
<adam8157> huntxu: 绿色收场
<huntxu> adam8157: 路澤爾.lee
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 怎么快速提高英语水平啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 找個洋妞，多喝口水
<palomino|working> .....
<cfy> adam8157: 学主席
<cfy> adam8157: 每天400+单词
<huntxu> 主席當年也是找的洋妞
<huntxu> 400+單詞是忽悠你們的
<roylez> huntxu: 我这个不是忽悠
<roylez> huntxu: 托福单词就这么背的
<Cherrot> 保研还是工作呢，谁能指导下？
<mofaph> 到底主板的厂商是怎么把*信息*写到主板里面去的呢？
<roylez> Cherrot: 能找到保研先答应下来，找到工作就溜号，反正没交学费
<adam8157> mofaph: 烧
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席倾向于工作咯？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 啥专业?
<roylez> Cherrot: 对
<Yashira> 每天400+难道脑袋是usb10.0?
<huntxu> Cherrot: 不能同意主席更多
<Cherrot> adam8157: 网络工程专业
<huntxu> roylez: 托福有那麽多單詞？
<mofaph> adam8157, 怎么“烧”？使用特定的工具还是编写一些代码？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 骗人专业...
<roylez> huntxu: 号称5000词
<adam8157> mofaph: 烧写器
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 保什么专业的研？
<Cherrot> adam8157: 绝对的，而且还在西南地区
<huntxu> roylez: 你10天秒的托福單詞
<adam8157> Cherrot: 电子科大?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 保什么专业的研?
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 保研貌似只能保其他学校的软件学院的
<Cherrot> adam8157: 云南大学……
<roylez> huntxu: 没算过。反正七天一本书
<adam8157> Cherrot: 软件学院... 去干啥哦
<mofaph> adam8157, flashrom 或是 RW Everything 这些工具，算是一种烧写器了吗？
<Cherrot> roylez: 你当年是直接出国读phD了？
<huntxu> roylez: 噗...
<adam8157> mofaph: 不算, 生产环境直接用rom的烧写器
 * hamo 牛主席...
 * adam8157 犇主席
<happyaron> 他是面主席
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉你在啊
<mofaph> adam8157, 也就是说，dmidecode 出来的信息，用户是不可以更改的了？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那你自己是混什么专业的
<roylez> happyaron: 踢错了...
<Cherrot> adam8157: 身上的技术90%全都是自学的，剩下10%就是数据结构、系统原理和网络原理而已。学院里混日子的老师居绝对多数
<happyaron> roylez: 恭喜。
<huntxu> why me?!
<adam8157> mofaph: 可以啊 flashrom
 * hamo lol
<roylez> huntxu: 误伤友军....
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 网络工程专业  目前擅长的也就是JavaWeb
<huntxu> 犇 <- 這個怎麽念...
<huntxu> = =
<adam8157> huntxu: ben
<huntxu> 犇
<happyaron> huntxu: 踢掉 roylez lol
<huntxu> 在第一頁哦
<mofaph> adam8157, 可否给点提示？或是给个参考链接？谢谢
<adam8157> mofaph: 你要干啥嘛到底
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 这么坑爹  我本来想告诉你出来工作 可是也不知到你能做什么 要不你就保研把 不过读研的时候注意给多给老板打打工  以及学点社会上用得到的知识
<roylez> huntxu: 好人哪
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> Cherrot: 同 jyfl987
<happyaron> 你们俩感情是一伙的。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 字用的妙
<jyfl987> happyaron: 看来你胆子比较小
<Cherrot> jyfl987 adam8157: 谢谢建议 :)  的确，到现在也没想清楚我和北大青鸟培训出来的人不同在哪。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 走吧，无聊了
<iGnome> 哈皮，居然出来晒太阳了。
<mofaph> adam8157, 我需要更改 dmidecode -t baseboard 显示的信息。比如，Manufacturer: fill by OEM 改为 Manufacturer: kkk
<happyaron> jyfl987: 嗯，更重要的是比较懒。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我看得出有不同
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 北大青鸟虽然是作坊 至少还给提供点就业机会 以及 他们教的东西至少还糊人 学校教的就更完蛋了 连糊人都糊不了  只能糊弄上面那帮老头
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu 11.10系统报错Could not connect to session bus://bin/dbus- http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369927 今天更新完之后 系统报错Could not connect to session bus://bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message 现在无法进入系统 系统为64位桌面系统，安装在虚拟机上。 求高人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyistef — 2012-04- …
<adam8157> mofaph: dump出来改改 再写进去
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 嗯呢，我熟练的技术他们比我更熟。 除此之外就剩英语好点，算法好点，学习能力强点了
<adam8157> mofaph: 具体的好多年没弄了 早忘了
<mofaph> adam8157, 我知道 flashrom -w 可以将一些信息写入主板，但是我不知道应该怎么填写这些信息。就像有许多填空题，我不知道应该填到哪一个空位
<roylez> adam8157: 吐出来，加点糖，再吃进去
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 算法顶个球啊 现在这年头  都用脚本开发了 热点的行为 早有人给你算法优化过了 真的崎岖的急需算法工程师的地方 你那么点知识又不够
<mofaph> adam8157, flashrom -r /tmp/rom 可以保存，但是现在的问题是，我不知道应该改哪些地方
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 你俩这么一说我就放心了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 这就是为何lisp又开始吃香的原因 因为下面有人在帮忙 他们把所有需要优化的因素都压缩到那几个地方去了 有一些像少林达摩院里的大师在那里研究优化
<adam8157> mofaph: 我也不知道
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 稍等
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 我这不也是给了留个饭碗么
<mofaph> adam8157, 哦，还是谢谢你的回答 :-)
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 的确哎， 少林达摩院里的大师……
<roylez> jyfl987: 像 huntxu 之流惦记着吭吃吭吃啃算法书的，真是没救了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你要到那个级别 得读多少年书呢 所以你还是搞搞脚本赚钱生活就行了 想装逼也有lisp嘛 还可以自己实现个lisp装逼 不过装逼归装逼 真用自己实现的lisp去跑商业就2逼了
<jyfl987> roylez: huntu还好 maskey已经掉下去了
<jyfl987> roylez: 不过我看 maskray有潜力进达摩院
<huntxu> roylez: 我學院派的好伐
<srdgame> roylez, 啃了算法可以去研究院，微软啥的
<roylez> jyfl987: 真是一二还比一二二啊
<jyfl987> 微软啊  阿里啊  盛大啊都是一座座庙
<iGnome> 额。又打击学术派的了。
<jyfl987> 每个庙里都有些这个院 那个院 其实都是达摩院
<mofaph> 楼教主在这里混吗？
<jyfl987> 不过毕竟普通和尚更多点
<iGnome> 能扯，都扯到和尚了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 瞎说 我很喜欢学院派的 只是我不喜欢别人装学院派
<Yashira> 精彩的部分漏过了。咋话题扯到了和尚呢？我们不是民工吗？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哈哈 一座座庙 :D
<gebjgd> 装民工派的路过
<iGnome> 你是2边都不吃亏。转得快。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你都去西域了
<Yashira> 那是喇嘛！
<jyfl987> iGnome: 是啊  我是火工头托 在庙里混口饭吃 却也可以出去搞点酒肉喝
<jyfl987> 头陀
<iGnome> 你咋不去当大师。现在大师还吃香
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 结婚了么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 话说你准备走算法工程师的路？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 马子都没 还结婚
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你这样的毛男应该很吃香的
<adam8157> jyfl987: no
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你刚才说什么放心
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你说"算法顶个球啊"
<iGnome> 真的，蛋蛋不知道搞写啥。那内核测试了些啥。 adam8157
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 现在女的都喜欢小白脸 女性化的那种 我们这种已经滞销了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 刮毛
<adam8157> iGnome: 我就是瞎玩儿 你们继续学术
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我的悲哀在于出厂时间晚了点
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 没必要 刮毛改不了脸型
<Cherrot> 看到一篇文章里的一句话：
<iGnome> 担心老测试，脱离现实，有天变傻了。 adam8157
<Cherrot> 所以，不管你是哪一种情况，都不建议考软件学院。除非你是女生，把能够成为一个研究生当着一生最大满足的那种女生。
<Cherrot> 突然发现自己弱爆了 哈哈
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 其实你可以考虑下跨界发展
<roylez> Cherrot: 软件学院还用考？？？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我还能跨什么界呢，只对代码和女人有兴趣的情况下？
<adam8157> roylez: 考上的有奖学金而已
<jyfl987> roylez: lol 我他妈当年想考都考不了  没有计算机学院肯招文科的 nnd
<nyfair> 凡人们，逾越节快到鸟，来接收浸礼吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋糕手
<iGnome> Cherrot: 写妄搓软件啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋糕手
<iGnome> 代码和女人都有了。
<gebjgd> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/chinese/2012/04/%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E5%8A%A8%E8%BD%A6%E6%A0%B8%E5%BF%83%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%87%BA%E5%8F%A3-%E7%BD%91%E5%8F%8B%E4%B8%BA%E5%AD%9F%E5%8A%A0%E6%8B%89%E5%9B%BD%E7%A5%88%E7%A6%8F/
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y 中国动车核心技术出口 网友为孟加拉国“祈福” - 中国数字时代
<adam8157> ...
<Cherrot> roylez: 苦逼的山东人考到云大的软件学院。。。。  不过不想花时间考研，顶多保研吧
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你不要进了软件学院就把自己当业界人士看了 社会上赚钱的路子多了去了
<iGnome> roylez: 咋了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你比青鸟的多不了哪里去 但是你比更多那些不搞计算机的人多了去了
<cfy> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117248
<iGnome> 你又欺负蛋蛋
<Cherrot> iGnome: 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 话说我有强迫症, 体现在给变量, 函数, 脚本, 项目起名字的时候
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么个表现法？
<iGnome> cfy: 不知道啥片子
<cfy> iGnome: 播放不了。。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 那如果跨界的话 不就还是从一无所有开始修炼了？
<nyfair> cfy: 装mediainfo，贴信息
<iGnome> Matroska file format detected.
<adam8157> jyfl987: kernel-dev -> kernel-de -> kernel-studio   github上这项目改两次名字了
<cfy> nyfair: 好
<cfy> iGnome: 放不了啊，用啥呢？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不见得  你虽然学计算机的 基本的公共知识难道你不会？ 难道你去卖菜还要进培训班学下才会？
<iGnome> 那些特殊解码器的吧。
<iGnome> 或者收费播放器才带的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你去看看我的googlecode 都叫  jyf-code jyf-note ...
<nyfair> cfy: 用的ffmpeg是什么版本?
<iGnome> jyf 这词不是不好嘛
<jyfl987> iGnome: 比你没py好点
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 可是对其他领域不感兴趣  就怕上了只能更痛苦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看到了...
<iGnome> 你上下两py。 lol
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你对计算机感兴趣？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我把你扯成8个 额
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 很明显啊……
<nyfair> cfy: mplayer几年前就不用svn了，这里显示svn的版本感觉很奇怪
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那为何学个java?
<iGnome> 有人公然歧视py。 roylez
<nyfair> 但是copyright又有2012
<huntxu> nyfair: 那我每天用svn up拉到的是什麽東西？！
<iGnome> 赶紧
<cfy> nyfair: 0.10.2
<nyfair> 不过主要问题和mplayer没关系
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 那就怪软件学院四个恶心的大字吧……   脚本语言基本没接触过，Qt/C++还可以。 因为平常大部分项目都是网站，自然而然选择了Java
<nyfair> cfy: 这提示是ffmpeg的demuxer问题啊
<huntxu> URL: svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk
<huntxu> Repository Root: svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer
<huntxu> Repository UUID: b3059339-0415-0410-9bf9-f77b7e298cf2
<huntxu> Revision: 34840
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你看那些成功的人  大多数都靠给普通人服务赚钱的嘛  腾讯你看赚了好多钱 反过来 你见freenode赚到多少钱了？ 还有wikipedia 都穷得年年要饭
<cfy> nyfair: demuxer?
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那说明你没有自学的自觉
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你如果真对计算机痴迷 怎么可能无视计算机界这么多已经在用的脚本语言呢
<jyfl987> 就算你不搞脚本语言 新的编译型语言也有好多啊 go 什么的
<nyfair> cfy: 直接用ffplay能放么？
<jyfl987> 还有 maskray玩的 haskell什么的  也没见你去学
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 大二一年对语音合成感兴趣，天天读Paper，看文献，想基于Festival做一个自己的TTS功能出来的，坚持了一年也是放弃了。 其间学习过Scheme，但没派上用场
<cfy> nyfair: 不行 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117249
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不坚持 一个好机会就这么错过了 现在语音相关的技术还是蛮火的
<nyfair> cfy: 唉唉，话说有windows吗？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我怕自己赌不起…… 时间不多了，但进步很慢  太多东西不清楚了。
<Cherrot> 一年下来英语水平猛增，也搞通了神经网络和HMM，但也仅此而已……
<cfy> nyfair: Format                                   : Matroska
<cfy> Format version                           : Version 2
<cfy> nyfair: 有
<cfy> nyfair: 估计kmplayer也放不了，win用啥放？
<nyfair> 不用放
<cfy> nyfair: ?
<iGnome> 现时播放Matroska这类格式并不需要专用的播放器，基本上任何播放器都可以播放MKV档。 cfy 才看了，一种封装格式
<cfy> iGnome: 可是我放不出来啊
<nyfair> cfy: 试试这个 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/nyfair/openSUSE_Factory/noarch/
<sevk> nyfair ⇪ t: Index of /repositories/home:/nyfair/openSUSE_Factory/noarch
<nyfair> 最下面的win-libav
<cfy> nyfair: 怎么用？
<iGnome> 包裹mkv等的。只是播放器要认。
<cfy> iGnome: 这个我知道，
<nyfair> 用avplay打开这个视频
<iGnome> 没碰到过。
<nyfair> 如果这个能正常打开，那就是ffmpeg的编译问题了
<cfy> nyfair: 哦。
<cfy> nyfair: 要不我把ed2k 链接给你？
<cfy> 这里下的 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/387139372.html?seed=0
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 求新世纪福音战士剧场版下载地址（包含序、破）_百度知道
<nyfair> cfy: 不要，我是庵野秀明黑
<cfy> nyfair: 不明白。。。
<nyfair> 命令行敲avplay "[新世纪福音战士新剧场版：序].Evangelion_1.11_You_Are_(Not)_Alone_(2009)_[1080p,BluRay,x264,DTS-ES]_-_THORA.mkv"
<cfy> nyfair: 我装个libav好了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 其实如果能读计算机学院的研究生的话对我而言已经是跨界了，而且还能有点底子 :D 谢谢你的建议！
<nyfair> cfy: 也行啊，不过mplayer得换mplayer2了吧
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我正想读个历史学的研究生
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 更新了下进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369933 之前重装了ubuntu，装了12.04.第一次选软件源竟然是MIT，也在用。更新完之后装视频驱动什么的失败。在网上搜了下，没看到有相关的。却看到了一个12.04的体验贴。里面推荐装f.lux之类的。就照着装。用命令，开始添加了一个ppa luanchpad（貌似）的 …
<mofaph> git有没有中文irc频道？
<cfy> nyfair: en
<cfy> nyfair: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117250
<nyfair> cfy: 话说4hun是什么组？我混多年了都没听过这名号
<cfy> nyfair: i have no idea
<nyfair> cfy: 找个hex editor，把mkv文件头贴来看看吧
<cfy> nyfair: how long,do you need?
<nyfair> cfy: 算了，那用mkvmerge重新封装下？
<cfy> nyfair: how?
<cfy> ubuntulog: mkvinfo http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117251
<nyfair> 。。。
<string> ?
<nyfair> cfy: I think you should verify the ed2k cache
<nyfair> DE981475?
<nyfair> http://115.com/file/au0yfu4
<sevk> nyfair,啥网址y [4hun][EVANGELION_2.22_You_Can_(Not)_Advance][BDRIP][1080P][BIG5_GB_JP][X264_AAC](DE981475).part09.rar网盘下载|115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘|网盘搜索|网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<cfy> nyfair: which program?ed2k_hash cannot calculate file larger than 4GB..
<nyfair> 囧，不是完整的...
 * kenifanying 现在购买的收银机一般都是什么系统的？
<string> what?
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Could not connect to session bus://bin/dbus-launch terminate http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369934 系统报错 在线等答案，求高手！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyistef — 2012-04-05 15:54
<string> cls
<string> clear
<gebjgd> kenifanying: win
<string> clean
<fhmdgxs> string: 有用么。。
<string> 没用
<string> fhmdgxs:  没用
<string> fhmdgxs:  IRC 有用的
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 最近我哥想开个小店， 要买个收银机，但是收银机的某某系统很贵，问我这个读大学的弟弟有没免费的，那个某某系统是操作系统还是收银系统？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你说的是手淫机
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 我还以为atm呢
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 有没免费开源的收银系统？
<string> 额 ，这个先进
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 是套软件
<gebjgd> kenifanying: google
<kenifanying> gebjgd, :-)
<nyfair> 好节操
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 应该就是在收银机操作系统上的一个管理软件吧？
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: http://download.cnet.com/Cash-Register-Plus-Free-Edition/3000-2078_4-10916044.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Cash Register Plus Free Edition - Download.com
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 能支持条形码不？ 这个问题有点傻了
<alvin_rxg> first, 你有机器吗？有机器都不带系统吗？
<imadper> kenifanying: 不都是配套的吗?
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 我哥说要买机器，系统另外算钱的，很贵
<alvin_rxg> 自己写程序
<imadper> kenifanying: 而且, 也不是操作系统吧..你的收银机打开之后是什么系统???
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 他太高看我这个弟弟了
<kenifanying> imadper, 不知道！
<kenifanying> imadper, 打长途问我的，没在家里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下午被强行休假
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下周2 3 也是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Ostern ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ostern也休息a
<imadper> kenifanying: 我表示, 你直接买一整套方便很多吧
<imadper> kenifanying: 省得折腾了
<kenifanying> imadper, 没什么钱，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 连上了
<kenifanying> imadper, 看来我还是问清楚来再来这边问
 * kenifanying 谢谢各位
<imadper> kenifanying: 那就看机器的系统是什么得了.. 要不去收二手的吧
<imadper> kenifanying: 肯定是机器还有软件都配套的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正好老婆在家 哟喉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 性福勒
<alvin_rxg> 是啦
<alvin_rxg> 好好享受嘞
<kenifanying> imadper, 如果是自己另外的收银系统，win平台,有什么好的推荐？得支持条码，我哥就给了这个条件
<gebjgd> kenifanying: android都支持条码
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 条码简单的很
<gebjgd> 有相应的scanner
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那似乎你就比我少半天假？工作了也這麼幸福呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 周一二三都8点半到22点了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不對，我下週三上課。。
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为了迎合米国时间
<alvin_rxg> 原來是之前加班了啊，所以他們讓你這幾天休息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赴米前的疯狂
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关键是无聊的加班
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很多时候无事可做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 待着
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算工資的咯
<cfy> iGnome: we try a programm at a 50mv ripple,it seems work fine
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04，突然开不了机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369937 开机显示到： ubuntu 12.04 。。。。 * Starting MySQL Serverlevel [OK] tibility *Starting CPUS printing spooler/server [OK] 就不动了。。。 没有双系统，求助哇，我的资料。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zlwhuan — 2012-04-05 16:17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在考虑下午做什么
<gebjgd> 无聊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一夜12回咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下午
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆明天晚上到家
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 從下午開始被
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她不在
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 開 windows 玩遊戲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没意思
<alvin_rxg> 或者再跑一次南德
<gebjgd> ...........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我宁愿在家睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 那睡覺被
<alvin_rxg> *唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 未必睡得着
<alvin_rxg> 把牀整舒服些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备换床垫子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那床垫子不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能感觉到弹簧了
<alvin_rxg> 那就花200塊買個好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是想买呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等明天你老婆回來了商量下咯。或許她覺得睡着舒服呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就想换了
<gebjgd> 必须家里有人才敢订东西
<alvin_rxg> x_X 那猶豫啥
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> gebjgd: 一开始家里没人啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 送到家门口 没人接受
<gebjgd> 明白了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 虽说就是对面
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 讓他們到時候打你電話被
<alvin_rxg> *唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一般很多都没有这个服务的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 尿了
<alvin_rxg> 你溼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 床垫子好贵
<alvin_rxg> ikea 都還行的
<jyfl987> happyaron: 1204 lts几号出来？
<OT_iux> 4月底吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ikea太远了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能选别的了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 送貨呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 远 运费会高
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的 下午干毛阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人的日子没法过
<LOL_> gebjgd:  撸管
<gebjgd> LOL_: 没意思 没有爱爱舒服
<LOL_> gebjgd: 额，对同一个女人做了n年，再饥渴的男人也会变软吧，出自于七年之痒
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：MBR的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369939 在网上找了好久，都没有一个正确的解释，所以来论坛发下帖，请大家帮助下。 1、MBR是在0磁头0柱面1扇区，为什么不是0扇区呢？ 网上有的说，就是从1开始的，这个我觉得不太可能，因为计算机上的计数基本上都是从0开始的。 有的说是0扇区被固 …
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不会
<erasin> sevk:
<gebjgd> LOL_: 只要类型对 多久都不腻
<Yashira> 可以用艾利可
<sevk> erasin, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<string> clear
<erasin> 有没有 at前端
<erasin> sevk: at
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你这么说是因为你女友潜伏在这里么
<sevk> erasin, 我们从来没有谈论它之前。  ㍨ 
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 无聊
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我女友就是我老婆
<LOL_> gebjgd: 昨天晚上在同学的机子上看了会那个肉蒲团，剧情不是很了解
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我老婆就是我女友
 * kenifanying 貌似我哥自己也没搞清楚……请问哪家的收银机比较好些？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 早就看过了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 看不懂
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 一样 你刚才那么说是不是因为你老婆也在这个频道里 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 手淫机要实验过才好
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 她显然不在
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 一般推荐？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 没用过
<LOL_> gebjgd: 里面那个能挑起车轮的女的其实比另外两个女的漂亮，可惜她没裸
<gebjgd> LOL_: 同意
<LOL_> gebjgd: 求那个女的录像带
<mraandtux> 在论坛内讲粗口不行吗？
<mraandtux> 他妈的！
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 粗别的可以 粗口不行
<LOL_> gebjgd: 对于你们这些有能力的网上淫民来说，一定会从各种渠道搞到某些知名艺人的不雅照或录像对吧
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我讲粗口是我的自由，不容任何人的干涉！
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我只看美剧
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 你杀人也是你的自由  不过可惜侵害到别人了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 那好吧，把Paris Hilton的发给我
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不喜欢那女人
<gebjgd> LOL_: 没有
<LOL_> gebjgd: Jessica Alba的也行
<gebjgd> LOL_: 向来都看met art
<gebjgd> LOL_: 自己下载去
<LOL_> gebjgd: 额，菜鸟，不会，
<mraandtux> 屌你老母！
<jyfl987> lol 我又听不懂广东话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ban了贝
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ip + 昵称
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中2012个人版更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369943 版本号由Yozo_Office_6.1.0030.131ZH升为Yozo_Office_6.1.0055.131ZH。 具体更新内容来自永中论坛： Quote: 在3.15发布的基础上新增了一些功能，主要新增功能有：窗口切换方式。开始页面，提供新建、打开、在线模板相关功能。Linux环境显示效 …
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你今天已经放假了 ？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是学生幸福啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自由
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你也差不多啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 生活压力大阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要挣钱养家糊口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己一个人的话花不了多少钱
<alvin_rxg> 也是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 生活不容易啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 德国糊口还不容易？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不能光糊口阿
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 养家 孩子 车子 房子
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你还说呢  帝都房子也买不了 车子也买不了 wtf
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 对了 德国电动汽车多么
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不多
<jyfl987> 德国黑客要发射卫星 这个消息你晓得发？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不晓得
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 装傻是没用的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 确实不致到
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 确实不知道
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 农民工没时间看新闻
<LOL_> gebjgd: 额，你多大了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额  你这一下子就把主席 阿蛋的层次给降下去了 你真该死啊
<gebjgd> LOL_: 奔三了要
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 人家比我强 主席是抛弃国外的房子车子票子 毅然报效祖国
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 阿蛋是放眼米国
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这不是还没去么 你都民工了 他们叫什么 哪有你这么当面打脸的
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez 建议给 gebjgd +b
<roylez> adam8157: .
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 人家起码都是管理层了
<LOL_> jyfl987: 额，我同意给 gebjgd +b
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我只能管理下我老婆
<adam8157> gebjgd: 怎么修改mmap的其实地址?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 怎么修改mmap的起始地址?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你看你看  你都有老婆了 还是民工 我们还没老婆  你这下真是捅了嘛蜂窝啦
<jyfl987> s/嘛/马/
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你还年轻
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我25岁才有性生活
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我26了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 没搞过mmap
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你还是处男？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你又打了我的脸 你说你该不该死
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 26岁还是处男 。。。。。 厉害 我觉得我25岁的时候还是处男就惨了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 拜下
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 诶 还好 刚才看了下统计数据  魔都地区男子结婚年龄是30 31 32 还没拖后腿
<nyfair> 吖哈哈
<nyfair> 魔都2w不如狗
<jyfl987> 哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 不如狗啊不如狗
<gebjgd> nyfair: 有几个能上2w的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你以为主席没上？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 说实话，很多
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 这么厉害
<nyfair> gebjgd: 人口基数摆在那里
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 主席至少4w把
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 人家是不好意思说
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 民工路过
<nyfair> gebjgd: 这不是空话，这里的狗都天天有三文鱼吃
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 别人只是在国内混个二毛子 你都混出去当了大毛子了 还民工 额
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件名乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369945 在wiki上看到把文件名由gbk变成utf.于是我就试了 转换文件名由GBK为UTF8 sudo apt-get install convmv convmv -r -f cp936 -t utf8 --notest --nosmart * 结果中文文件名都乱码 我应该怎么办亚 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreammaker5 — 2012-04-05 17:21
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 咋不说话了？ 不要以为不说话就可以混过去了 我是晓得你们的  你们是悶声大发财 像我这样嘴皮子磨干了也赚不来一瓶可乐
<mraandtux> 大家快来#mraandtux
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 什么是大毛子？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 就是洋鬼子呗
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 什么是二毛子？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这个我问问大师兄
<LOL_> 不明白为毛电阻屏的诺基亚都敢卖那么贵
<gebjgd> LOL_: n年不用挪鸡鸭了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 索爱路过
<jyfl987> LOL_: 你敢买 他就敢贵
<LOL_> gebjgd: 额，偶也很长时间没用过了，偶现在想是试试它的SB系统好不好使
<LOL_> jyfl987: 唉，估计国外可能便宜
<LOL_> gebjgd: Lesbian Symbian Debian有啥共同点？
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 结尾4个字符相同。
<kenifanying> LOL，“大品牌”， 值得信赖！laf
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 额，对，
<gebjgd> LOL_: 都是便便
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 为啥是bian
<jyfl987> LOL_: 共同点大概是都有一陀把
<LOL_> gebjgd: 我喜欢Lesbian
<worm> Maybe bien?
<gebjgd> LOL_: 够屎
<LOL_> gebjgd: ...
<jyfl987> LOL_: 可以玩双飞？
<LOL_> jyfl987: 对
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你的能力搞不定2个
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我也喜欢 诶
<gebjgd> LOL_: 伟哥你吃8次差不多
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这就是les的好处 你累了 就让他们自己爽
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不爽 还是身体力行最好
<gukw> 有人在win7 64位上成功安装ubuntu了吗？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我说的是你累的时候
<LOL_> gebjgd: jyfl987 额，当Lesbian是不是很爽
<LOL_> gebjgd: jyfl987 将来能和一对Lesbian保持长期的关系就好了
<LOL_> seamonkey的无标签，让我想起了ie6
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我是这么想的
<LOL_> jyfl987: 额，你见过现实中的Lesbian吗？
<LOL_> jyfl987: gay也行
<LOL_> 不知魔都这种东东多不多
<jyfl987> LOL_: 见过
<jyfl987> LOL_: les又不少见
<jyfl987> 只不过在中国这个强大的社会舆论下 gay都得结婚 何况是les
<jyfl987> 不过 我想一般人都不反对自己老婆les吧
<nyfair> jyfl987: 有去加拿大结婚的
<worm> Les Champs-Elysees?
<jyfl987> nyfair: 加国也支持了？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 显然有人反对
<nyfair> jyfl987: 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> jyfl987: friends里的rose
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez 听到没 加国已经支持了
<LOL_> jyfl987: 额，Les里面有英俊的吗？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额
<jyfl987> LOL_: 还有英俊的？
<LOL_> jyfl987: 英俊的les,偶喜欢
<LOL_> jyfl987: 中性的也行
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我只喜欢能双飞的
<nyfair> LOL_: 男能定众p，女能惑群t
<LOL_> jyfl987: 额，你太邪恶了，偶是站在欣赏美与占有美的角度去与她们ooxx
<nyfair> 渣渣
<LOL_> nyfair: t是啥？
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我是站在生殖角度的
<LOL_> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> LOL_: 你没听过那首著名的圣歌是怎么唱的么 《每个精子都是神圣的》
 * jyfl987 我现在总算知道为何他们说 你是有罪的 你是有罪的了
<LOL_> jyfl987: 有照片没，发两张过来，到现在连les长啥样都没见过。。。
<nyfair> LOL_: 就是说穿男装能搞定受，穿女装能迷惑攻，OK?
<jyfl987> LOL_: 没
<LOL_> nyfair: 喜欢这种类型的
<LOL_> jyfl987: 你google出来也行，发链接给我
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我没空帮你google
<LOL_> jyfl987: ...
<LOL_> jyfl987: 魔都还有les酒吧？
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我咋知道 我又不住魔都
<LOL_> jyfl987: 那你是？
<jyfl987> 在帝都混
<LOL_> http://bbs.city.tianya.cn/new/tianyacity/content.asp?idWriter=0&Key=0&idItem=39&idArticle=947120&page_num=1
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y Lesbian，你在哪里。_北京_天涯社区
<nyfair> LOL_: 很多学校里都有
<LOL_> nyfair: 哎呀，啥学校？
<nyfair> 孵蛋 华师 上外
<jyfl987> 上外有很多les?
<nyfair> 基数多而已
<LOL_> nyfair: 额，好想能去那样的学校呀。。。
<LOL_> 上大应该也有
<nyfair> 孵蛋比重偏高
<nyfair> 不过假的多
<nyfair> 都是11区动画看的太多的产物，过个几年不中二了还是会老实结婚的
<nyfair> 能滚到床上去的少
 * adam8157 这猎头给我发docx是什么意思...
<LOL_> nyfair: 11区是啥
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你可以找一个les的老婆 婚后放她出去勾回来一起玩
<nyfair> jyfl987: 渣渣，我就是
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你是啥？
<LOL_> nyfair: 你就是les?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • vi打开文档之后进入输入模式无法输入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369950 很久以前装的ubuntu 10 server版本，以前一直好好的，今天装呢个apache，编辑apache文档的时候，结果就出现这个情况呢，vi打开文档之后 按I进入输入模式，然后光标是可以动，但是不能输入，输入没反映，也不能删除，本机也是这样 …
<LOL_> jyfl987: 它是女的？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你把2两肉切了？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 日本
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我在互联网上 不信一个人说自己是女的
<LOL_> gebjgd: ?
<LOL_> jyfl987: 它的名字有点古怪
<jyfl987> LOL_: 这年头 gay比女人多
<LOL_> jyfl987: 它为啥不说话了
<imadper> 因为她突然发现自己是女的
<jyfl987> LOL_: 大概是去PS照片 好回来给我们看 证明他是女的
<LOL_> jyfl987: 这个我喜欢
<LOL_> jyfl987: 它在这里也很长了吧，
<jyfl987> 不是2两肉那快 也不是4两那快
<jyfl987> LOL_: 你对人太不尊重了 用个TA不就行了
<LOL_> jyfl987: 你咋没发现这里潜伏着一个百合呢
<imadper> 牠
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我说了 我从来不信互联网上自称是女的的
<LOL_> jyfl987: 这个基窝里潜伏这一支百合，让人太惊讶了
<gebjgd> 百合仙女
<jyfl987> s/百/野/
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你这个淫民没发现过这个基窝里潜伏着一支百合？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 百合限制？
<LOL_> gebjgd: 额，nyfair说ta是百合
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我信
<LOL_> gebjgd: 求百合照
<gebjgd> LOL_: 没有 对她不感兴趣
<LOL_> gebjgd: Majikaru Ririkaru ~ biu biu biu ~ madanei...
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • NVIDIA NVS 4200显卡驱动装不上 ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369954 我按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=300079&start=0的帖子上的步骤来执行，但是重启电脑后执行sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 来关闭gdm失败，提示Rather than invoking init script through /etc/init.d/gdm, use the service(utility, e.g. serviceSince the script you  …
<shuaiming> tar -zcf ./aaa.tar.gz ./jxc & 查看这个进程id 怎么查
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 怎么查
<fvw> 好静
<jiero> 明日就开始放假了
<jiero> cairo的bug真帅气
<vic> ??
<albert748> jiero, 神马bug？
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 时空幻境 Braid 全屏出现问题 求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369955 安装顺利。 运行后，繁体字版本。 选项中有“荧幕大小”一项，灰色，无法调整。 运行游戏默认全屏模式，游戏窗口不能铺满屏幕。 而是在屏幕左边伸出，如附件的画图。 看到里面有参数 README-linux.txt 文件，部分内 …
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: sysmd跟udev合并了 额
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我刚刚装的ubuntu10.04不能联网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369958 我今天刚刚装的ubuntu10.04但是安装完后发现不能上网。。。我是个小白，各位大神指点一下迷津。我的电脑是组装的技嘉G41主板集成的网卡，是不是驱动问题呀？刚刚装上，系统大部分是英语看不懂，希望大神帮帮忙啊。。 …
<jiero> jyfl987:  丫丫
<jiero> jyfl987: 好玩
<jiero> albert748: 文字破裂
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  urban terror 真慢，看来以前的Nv
<jiero> 比这个ATI快很多
<albert748> jiero, 截图看看
<xyy> 阿
<jyfl987> 重庆货车载万发炮弹运往吉林在湖北被查获
<jyfl987> Kandu: 最近搞毛去了？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁看过《黑客与画家》
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 看过 怎么说？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 值得购买么？
<Kandu> cfy: java 裡 sizeof(某 object) 大小是多少呢?和它的 class 裡面成員的大小有關不?
<cfy> Kandu: java也有sizeof啊。。
<cfy> Kandu: 才知道。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不告訴你
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 没有真正看过，只是看过别人吹捧说好。
<Kandu> cfy: 最近讀了些 wiki, 說 pascal 早期的 object 的 OO 模型是類似 C++ 的；新的 class OO 模型是類似 java 的。於是問問
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 因为要买 Concrete Mathematics。这本也只是听说好。Donald Knuth 写的。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 一般般 有点启发 你喜欢买就买 不喜欢就拉倒
<jyfl987> Kandu: os不写了？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 永中office2012个人版更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369959 http://www.yozosoft.com/person/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 naerlove — 2012-04-05 19:47
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那就不买了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 黑客与画家 就是计算机界的成功学洗脑书 :]
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，这样啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那就算了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不如看看 thinking forth好了 不用买 开源的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最讨厌洗脑书。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 寫的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你也开始洗脑了吧？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 哪个书不是洗脑？ 不洗的叫手册
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 找個合適的啓動
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 找個合適的驅動
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那倒没有 我只是建议看看 没有说他怎么好怎么好
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我的意思是成功学洗脑书。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你用过比例寻址么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ^^
<alvin_rxg> ""
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到家了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jyfl987> Kandu: x86汇编里那个 pushl popl 究竟是真的有的指令 还是个macro?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 學這幹嘛?
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 我好久不用 pascal 了。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我最近看csapp那个提到了 这个对于我实现forth很有用处 所以我要问清楚是指令 还是macro
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 哦，最近我主要用它了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 最近慢慢的走近 Functional Programming，觉得差距还很远。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 和 ss 的段描述符，指令前綴有關
<Kandu> jyfl987: 直接一個 pushl 或者 push, 不能確認幹什麼的。既不是 macro, 也不是明確的一個指令
<jyfl987> Kandu: 擦？那是什么？
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 哼哼，我要是30歲編程能夠入門就好了 XD
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個，還是不要學了吧，學了浪費時間的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你怎么也跟阿蛋一样 靠消灭问题来解决问题
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: SICP 不错。
<iceleaf> 有人么？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃。那我說 ss 描述符說 push pop 操作默認 size 為 16，同樣一個機器碼，是 push ax,當 ss 描述成默認 32的時候實際做的變成 push eax. 當加入指令前綴同樣的機器碼，在描述符描述成16 的時候是 push eax, 描述成32的時候是 push eax. 然後你去學 opcode å­¸ push pop 的指令，然後學 ax, bx 寄存器的代碼，去組合成具體的機器碼，然後你根據 ss 和指令前綴再來判æ
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 哦，有空去看看 XD
<mugebjgd> Kandu: 乱码
<iceleaf> 我打开firefox，关闭之后，launcher会多留下一个firefox图标，多打开关闭几次，留下的图标会更多，有谁知道怎么解决吗？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，打錯字了，我都搞不清了:  描述成32的時候是 push eax <- s/eax/ax
<debianer> chrome也一样
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 我还记得你，嘿嘿。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 复活节在家干嘛？
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 你记得我什么
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 你不会答应帮我svg矢量图没有做吧
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 我什么时候答应给你做东西过……我只记得你被 maskray 骗着用 emacs，要不我记错了？
<LOL_> caleb-: 大师好
<Kandu> cfy: -_-b 原來真沒 sizeof
<alvin_rxg> 大師好
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: - -!
<cfy> debianer: emacs才是王道哦
<cfy> nyfair在不？
<cfy> Kandu: 你刚才发了啥乱码。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃?發給 jyfl987 的全亂了?
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里是乱的
<caleb-> LOL_: 晚上好
<LOL_> caleb-: 你bot做好了没
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃.. 我是說同一個機器碼，ss 的值和前綴會有影響，要考慮那個
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 我现在也用emacs，感觉很好
<Kandu> caleb-: 前輩好
<debianer> cfy: 你会做svg矢量六方图吗
<cfy> debianer: 不会
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 然后在学 haskell?
 * caleb- is end user
<cfy> caleb-: end user +170141183460469231731687303715884105727
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: no,没时间学haskell，每天在看股票
<LOL_> Python开发者的哲学是“用一种方法，最好是只有一种方法来做一件事。Perl语言的中心思想可以集成为一句话“TMTOWTDI”： There's More Than One Way To Do It.（不只一种方法来做这件事。）。。。
<LOL_> from wiki
<LOL_> 没学过脚本的表示不知道哪个适合我
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我从没用 emacs 编辑 lisp。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: ruby
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我现在都不用vim编辑配置文件了
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助！！！运行华中科大IPTV出错～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369963 运行 wine IPTV.exe出错。。。 错误代码： Code: fixme:msvcrt:_setmbcp trail bytes data not available for DBCS codepage 0 - assuming all bytes err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {6bf52a52-394a-11d3-b153-00c04f79faa6} not registered err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {6bf52a52-394a-11d3-b153-00c04f79 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你以前用过？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 其实应该是什么适合就用什么的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如开一个文件，写 12345，那就编辑器都不用了，直接 echo "12345" > foo.txt
<banxi1988> 熟悉了解iptables的同学们：谁给解释下这个： iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp –dst 192.168.1.100 –dport 80 -j DNAT –to 192.168.1.100:8080
<roylez_> banxi1988: 貌似是代理
<roylez_> adam8157: ctrl-d和exit的差别，说说看
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 有谁知道这是什么字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369966 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 呼文彪 — 2012-04-05 20:37
<adam8157> roylez_: 有区别?
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 我改了点zshrc，sudo su切到root，ctrl-d不能退，exit可以
<banxi1988> roylez_:是的，好像是将到本地80的请求转发到8080端口。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你改ps1了?
<roylez_> adam8157: zshaddhistory
<roylez_> adam8157: 都说了是zsh，土人
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该是没去别, 因为我在ranger里S然后c-d, 窗口名字变成exit了, 说明当时执行的就是exit
<roylez_> adam8157: 吹吧
<roylez_> adam8157: ctrl-d不发sighup到子进程
<adam8157> roylez_: o? 我试试
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 瞎掰的
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 看不懂 http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=238202
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: What's The Difference Between Exit and Closing A Terminal Graphically? - FedoraForum.org
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是说c-d和exit都不发呗
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 星际译王英汉词典那本最好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369969 英语翻译成中文的，就是日常使用多的，最多人用的是那部？ 词典太多不知道那个最好呢，容量方面那个又小又好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-04-05 20:52
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说早上我还没给你解释清楚积分是吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 微积分。。。。不用了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 虽然你是数学帝
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 但是我不需要。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那你给我写个 dy / dt = y^2 的程序。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: common lisp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没空哦，亲
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 用Maxima吧。可以解这种方程的，还是用lisp写的。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 不是解这种方程，而是流模拟。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 那个方程和流模拟有什么关系？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 现在采集到的是 y 的数值流。
<namoamitabuddha> dt = 0.001
<namoamitabuddha> 流就是 x = 0, dt, 2dt, ... 得到的 y 值。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 解微分方程的数值算法吧
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 早上其实我想问他 common lisp 里面怎么搞惰性求值。他说他不知道啥叫惰性求值。然后我只能拿这东西做例子。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 他学电子的，这种离散化处理应该很擅长的。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 默认支持lazy的语言比较少，common lisp好像不支持（语言层面）。我印象中只有haskll, ocaml和scala.
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: http://www.iwms.net/n2298c2.aspx
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 梦寐以求的编程语言
<banxi1988> hi,ubuntu11.10怎么设置默认启动小键盘啊？
<banxi1988> 我喜欢用小键盘来输入数字。。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: Scheme 支持延时对象，但是不支持某个代码块是 Lazy 解释的。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: scheme不熟。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: Scheme 的做法在其他语言里面也可以模拟。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: (delay <exp>) 就是 (lambda () <exp>) 的语法形式，而 (force <exp>) 就是 (<exp>)
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 但这样做有一个问题，就是一个被 delay 的表达式被多次求值。解决方法很简单，就是 (memo-proc (lambda () <exp>))，其中 memo-proc 产生一个新的过程对象，第一次求值直接调用 lambda 的对象，然后保存值，之后就直接返回值。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: http://common-lisp.net/project/clazy/
<sevk> reiv ⇪ t: CLAZY: Lazy Calling in Common Lisp
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我需要的是一种解释器级别的支持。像他那样宏变换就是 scheme 的 delay/force，这样会导致一些问题。例如我要给每个函数的若干个参数，分类讨论是否是延时对象，将会导致编写很多过程对象。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说 maskray 有时候用 vim 写 haskell
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你那个 acm 搞得如何？
<vic> 网络真稳定啊  连续掉线
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍭ 
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 我只问一句：ubuntu软件中心为什么慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369976 严重怀疑开发人员一直用命令安装软件 所以设计出软件中心后就没有亲自试过 每当向别人推荐ubuntu，演示怎样安装软件的时候总是很纠结 用命令，别人觉得很深奥 用软件中心，这货又不争气 慢，慢，慢，还没等软件中心反 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 国家打击黄色，其实是灭了自家的支柱产业啊 http://jandan.net/2012/04/05/porn.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 色情网站早已成为互联网的主动脉
<adam8157> roylez_: 我又把一个人拉进了acfun的火坑
<roylez_> adam8157: 谁....
<adam8157> roylez_: 和我合租的
<roylez_> adam8157: 前天在acfun看了一部电影，丹麦的《野蛮人罗纳尔》真心不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 电影好看?
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<roylez_> adam8157: 高清
<adam8157> roylez_: 好, 相信你一回 改天看看
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac322538/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 妹子，太阳一照我什么都看见了~ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马叫做相信我一回。我最有信誉了
<adam8157> roylez_: 发个重口的来
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥要睡了
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天5点半到7点，我设了4个闹钟
<ares_> hi all
<adam8157> roylez_: 起那么早阿
<sevk> ares_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<aye> 起那么早干嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟老美开会
<cfy> nyfair是谁？
<aye> 那该睡了
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<cfy> adam8157: 主席怎么睡了？
<adam8157> cfy: ...
 * adam8157 afk
<cfy> adam8157 ...
<LOL_> cfy: 为啥问ta
<mugebjgd> cfy: 一个妹子
<cfy> mugebjgd: 用win么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 用rdesktop么？
<mugebjgd> cfy: 就当电视看
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我-r disk:share，从win xp复制文件有单文件4G大小上限
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 为啥我明明已经卸载了mldonkey,我切换到tty1还提示我starting mldonkey:mlnet
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 原来是卸载错了，应该卸载mldonkey-server...
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没用过mldonkey
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你就不下点爱情动作大片
<vic> 真心找不到种子
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我和老婆直接动作大片
<LOL_> vic: ...捷克论坛上有大量的种子
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • linux分区大小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369984 断断续续这半年大部分时间用的linux(ubuntu11.04--11.10) 可是仍然是一大堆问题，最近买了一块超大的硬盘（因为发现linux有些地方的确比windows好用些），准备长期使用 可是我想问下就是那个分区按比例如何分配 希望大家说下 顺便问下如何迁移老硬盘 …
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 。。。参观下别人的也不错
<ares_> mugebjgd: 看的人爽 做的人不然
<mugebjgd> ares_: 爽的很
<savr> hi
<savr> can you do some speed test from China for me? http://oats.wxop.com/iperf.php
<aye> sup
<sevk> savr,啥网址y OATS: Iperf Network Testing Server (OVH USA)
<savr> nihow aye
<aye> hao
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 怎么装usenet
<savr> see the site
<savr> the chinese always have cool nicks like aye and LOL_
<aye> ...
<LOL_> savr: my english is bad...
<aye> suo de na yang
<alvin_rxg> aye: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<savr> LOL_: :D
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<mugebjgd> savr: so what do you think of me?
<aye> lv a lv
<savr> mugebjgd: we should meet in person :D
<LOL_> savr: * 不要使用愚蠢而夸张的代号(user ID)或化名.
 * adam8157 我的blog被认证了? adam8157.info
<mugebjgd> savr: Münster, Germany
<mugebjgd> savr: nice to meet you here
<savr> nice to meet you
<LOL_> 不过很确定的,不会在 IRC.就我所能看到的,那除了骗子和 cracker 之外 什么也没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 淫荡的定了ladyshaver
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> 不就剃毛嘛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给老婆的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 還是你要讓她剃陰毛啊
<LOL_> 原著 Eric S. Raymond esr@snark.thyrsus.com
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就剃了 买个更好的而已
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 剃毛不利于排汗吧
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 剃毛好处多多
<alvin_rxg> 那說毛再長出來會很硬的，是真的嗎？。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 不是，
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是真的
<alvin_rxg> 然後就不得不經常剃，就像刮鬍鬚一樣
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你自己试试看就知道了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 过段时间就又变软了，只是刚开始会有点硬
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 行啊 年轻人
<LOL_> mugebjgd: :-)
<aye> 留长点　去拉直　用飘柔　更柔顺
<mugebjgd> aye: 飘柔没用
<mugebjgd> aye: 拉不直阴毛 只能拉直 jj
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 编译内核，sudo make时出错，请大家帮忙看怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369988 编译linux-3.2.13内核 ，从/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-17-generic/.config 拷贝到/usr/src/linux-3.2.13/目录下 然后在/usr/src/linux-3.2.13/目录下 sudo make ，出现如下错误： Code: Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#2)   Building modules, stage 2.   MO …
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 黑客与画家真的是一本洗脑的书吗？
<LOL_> http://liuxinyu99.wordpress.com/2011/09/09/关于计算机程序设计语言/
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 09 | 九月 | 2011 | 刘新宇的LIVE空间
<alvin_rxg> 劉新宇……你確定他不姓毛？
<mosesofmason> http://www.qnwqdj.gov.cn/
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y ~ Hack By Anonymous ~ 對中國人民的自由 ~ Freedom for Chinese people ~
<jackey> 来向大家求助，配置的conky最后一行只能显示出来一半，像拦腰画了一条线下面的没有了，该怎么处理
<jackey> 有谁知道的，帮助下，谢谢
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 额，这个就不是很清楚了，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我总是问的太多，看别人的评论太多，自己思考的很少
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 对了 你买了什么电脑？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: asus
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么型号
<LOL_> 我花了大量的时间去网上搜索别人对某一语言或程序的评论，却不肯自己去实践，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么型号
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么型号
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么型号
<sevk> mugebjgd: .. ..
<LOL_> mugebjgd: A43EB94SD-SL
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 有图么
<LOL_> mugebjgd: http://www.360buy.com/product/563049.html
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 【华硕A43EB94SD-SL】华硕（ASUS）A43EB94SD-SL 14.0 英寸笔记本电脑（B940 4G 320G G610M 2G独显 DOS 蓝色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 内存小点
<aye> 加
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我是一个很矛盾的人
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 没环境的时候我喜欢学习，等有了学习的环境，我就不学习
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 得不到的时候，为了得到而努力，等真的有了后，我却不想再碰以前的理想，我是不是很贱
<andyhou> 我的fedora软件管理器搜索软件超级慢，你们有没有？
<andyhou> 我怎么感觉fedora的yum管理起来比ubuntu的apt差远了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 4G？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我草
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 好机器啊
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 这机器跑arch gnome3能飞了
<LOL_> “语言设计者之间的最大分歧也许就在于，有些人认为编程语言应该防止程序员干蠢事，另一些人则认为程序员应该可以用编程语言干一切他们想干的事。JAVA是前一个阵营的代表，Perl则是后一个。（美国国防部很看中JAVA也就不足为奇了）” 来自于黑客与画家
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我现在最纠结的是我该学什么，我想干什么，
<Cherrot> LOL_: Me too  :(
<aye> 你该洗洗睡了
<LOL_> Cherrot: ...你知道的比我多的多。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 假象  你大几？
<andyhou> 原来是学生啊，太幸福了
<LOL_> Cherrot: 我是一个比较纠结的人，买东西时看的评论比谁都多，学语言前也是看骂战比谁都多
<Cherrot> LOL_: 每个人都是的吧
<LOL_> Cherrot: 大一
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 骂战的都是傻X
<Cherrot> andyhou: 那也是假象……
<andyhou> Cherrot: 真相是什么
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 写骂战的都有一定的技术实力，你能因C的一个创始人在一次发布会上说应该忘记pascal的十八个理由，就说他是傻X吗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 能
<Cherrot> andyhou: 有混日子的还算幸福，有混日子却又不想混的，有想有所成就的，这些人都不幸福。。。
<HajasLm> LOL: http://www.aqee.net/you-ve-probably-read-enough/
<sevk> HajasLm,啥网址y 你读得太多了
<andyhou> Cherrot: 这位同学你出家了么？
<Cherrot> andyhou: 有啥子关系嘛
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 好吧，你的技术实力已经直追Bell Lab那群疯子了，虽然现在貌似已经没有Bell Lab了，:-)
<andyhou> Cherrot: 是不是读了很多佛学的书
<Cherrot> andyhou: 我目前信耶稣……
<andyhou> Cherrot: 耶稣不会告诉你真相的，哈哈
<Cherrot> andyhou: Oops, 这个不需要讨论滴 :)
<Cherrot> andyhou: 反正做学生也纠结啦  你就没纠结过？
<mosesofmason> http://tygtzy.gov.cn/
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y ~ Hack By Anonymous ~ 對中國人民的自由 ~ Freedom for Chinese people ~
<LOL_> 学而不思则罔，思而不学则殆   就是一句矛盾的话，中国人的智慧就是充满了矛盾
<Cherrot> mosesofmason: 我靠……
<andyhou> Cherrot: 不怎么纠结，天天篮球场上风光无限
<LOL_> mosesofmason: ...
<LOL_> 一些黑客只喜欢自己用的语言，反感其他所有的语言。另一些黑客则说所有的语言都一样。事实介于这两个极端之间。语言之间的确有差别，但是很难确定地说哪一种语言是最好的。这个领域依然还在快速发展。”
<LOL_> 感觉充满了矛盾，在这个世界
<Cherrot> mosesofmason: 看来中国也有 Anonymous的成员哦，是你吗 :)
<mosesofmason> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/chinese_news/2012/04/120405_china_hacking.shtml
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y BBC中文网 - 两岸三地 - 据报中国几个官方网站受黑客攻击
<andyhou> mosesofmason: 上不去
<mosesofmason> Cherrot, -_____,- 不是我
<andyhou> mosesofmason: 你怎么知道的
<mosesofmason> Cherrot, 匿名有 twitter 帐號~~~
<LOL_> 一屋不扫，何以扫天下   ，       大丈夫志在天下，安事一屋乎， 谁又能说这两句话那句是错的呢？充满了矛盾呀，人，为啥总是这样纠结
<wzssyqa> 丢不丢人啊，攻击一个县国土局
<Cherrot> LOL_: Do it....  唯一的办法  去做点事，对吧？
<andyhou> LOL_: 哈哈，一切情绪皆是苦
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你的内存是4G?
<LOL_> Cherrot: 那你就不怕浪费时间在不适合你的事上吗？
<Cherrot> LOL_: 试过后才知道适不适合。 虽然也后悔，但总会有收获
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你纠结我的内存干吗？我现在纠结的是我应该学什么，我要干什么，我要成为什么，我的生活应该怎么过。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我现在掌握的技术，只能使我做个熟练工 装配工，很无奈吧 可我已经大三下了，还能再来一次么
<LOL_> Cherrot: 所以这就又纠结了，做了，你或许会发现浪费时间在错误的事上，看别人的评论或许会让你少走弯路
<andyhou> LOL_: 同学，出家吧，像数学天才柳智宇学习
<alvin_rxg> 页面源码有这样的话： <!-- I can't remember how many times we defaced it now. Learn to secure a server. -->
<mosesofmason> -____-
<LOL_> Cherrot: 人生貌似不能重来，反正不久之后，都会忘记，
<Cherrot> LOL_: 可总比做僵尸好，一个学院95%都是僵尸的话，你怎么办？
<LOL_> Cherrot: 反正最后你会和僵尸一样呀
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我说的僵尸就是混日子抱大腿的
<mosesofmason> https://twitter.com/#!/WeWorkForGlobal
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y Twitter
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你能保证十年后或二十年后，你还会计算机这么有热情
<Cherrot> LOL_: 看事业轨迹了
<LOL_> Cherrot: 感觉30以后都是混日子过，很难有现在的激情
<Cherrot> LOL_: 现在有必要为30年后做什么打算么？
<LOL_> Cherrot: 我30以后一定不会在这里混了，事业有成，没必要在这里混，一事无成，也没脸再在这里混日子
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 有必要
<LOL_> Cherrot: 我只是想在现在找到适合我的路
<andyhou> 哎，洗洗睡了，各位晚安
<LOL_> 人，真的是一种纠结的动物
 * Cherrot 通宵……
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 那可以说说你是怎么打算的吗？ 当然 不说也没关系 :)
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 买bmw 买地 盖房
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 这都是外表而已嘛
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 如果这样的话我的30年后也很好规划咯
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 外表能说明一定问题
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 但说明的太少了
<kungfan> 将shell输出同步到微薄的工具是什么?
<aye> gcc
<mosesofmason> .....
<LOL_> 看别人的教程或用别人的工具可能会限制你的思维，可是谁又能说自己能想那些天才一样不读别人的东西自己搞出一套理论呢
<cleamoon> LOL_: all you need to do is to know yourself.
<LOL_> 不看一点关于计算机之类的东西，你可能发展出另一套计算机体系，这谁又敢说一定不能呢？
<LOL_> 但大部分人貌似都不是那种变态
 * LOL_ 感觉人就是一种纠结的动物
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你把纠结的时间用来做些事情就好了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 这不是正在纠结应该做什么吗
<cleamoon> LOL_: you can try to find a real master. by following him you can find your own way
<LOL_> 反正计算机又不是我发明的，这个系统有不是我写的，这个语言又不是我写的，复制别人的代码和自己写代码有什么区别吗？在我看来是没区别的，反正都不是我的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我也同意 mugebjgd
<Cherrot> LOL_: 具体纠结什么呢？
<LOL_> cleamoon: where is a real master,and master is right?
<LOL_> Cherrot: 纠结我应该学什么
<Cherrot> LOL_: 具体点呢？有哪些可选项？
<Cherrot> LOL_: 你大一？
<fhmdgxs_> hi
<LOL_> Cherrot: 额，大一，and不知选什么，因为有太多的选项了
<sevk> fhmdgxs_, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Cherrot> LOL_: 大一嘛 正常。 已经比大一的我强大很多了 :)
<fhmdgxs_> kk又不在
<LOL_> cleamoon: the master is good for me ? maybe i can be the other master,sorry my english is bad
<LOL_> Cherrot: 那是你不知我有多弱。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 计算机的话不要为了学语言而学语言，这是我目前的看法。
<Cherrot> 要不买本《集体智慧编程》看看？我反正一直想读的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 那是你不知我有多弱。。   :D  Indeed.
<cleamoon> LOL_: you can speak chinese... the master is the most imortant thing
<Cherrot> LOL_: jiero 不在，他有个观点是 只要自信大于自卑就好了 :)
<Cherrot> 做点事情，总能派上用场，而你现在做的却派不上任何用场 对不对？
<cleamoon> LOL_: you don't need to learn anything from him. just follow him. he will show you the way.
<alvin_rxg> show me the money!
<alvin_rxg> show me the money! not the way!
<LOL_> Cherrot: 额，其实我想如果有人肯根据我的思维习惯而为我写门语言该多好，^_^
<LOL_> cleamoon: 我不知道大师在哪
<Cherrot> LOL_: 语言这么多 肯定有的 :)  因为你的思维习惯也在变化
<Cherrot> 语言就是工具，合适的工具做合适的事情而已
<LOL_> Cherrot: 嗯，或许你是对的
<cleamoon> LOL_: find. someone around can be a master.
<Cherrot> LOL_: 踏实的做点事情吧，不要浮躁下去了，不然到了大三就只能像我一样咯
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: the way to rich and powerful of course...
<LOL_> Cherrot: 一直没有那个学习的心态
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我大一也是，身边没有一个可以指点我的人
<alvin_rxg> pls send me to the hell.
<LOL_> Cherrot: 或许只学一种语言就行了
<Cherrot> LOL_: 貌似不行
<cleamoon> LOL_: try to wake up at 5 one day and go climbing some mountain.
<LOL_> Cherrot: 为啥
<cleamoon> LOL_: if you want to work in programming then you must learn at least 6 language...
<Cherrot> LOL_: 至少得会几个脚本语言才混的下去
<LOL_> cleamoon: e, there is not any mountain
<Cherrot> cleamoon: 你的6没依据嘛 LOL
<cleamoon> LOL_: go swim then...
<LOL_> Cherrot: 额，好吧，那是先学精一个以后再学其它的好呢？还是一起学
<cleamoon> Cherrot: of course there are reason... one language from every type of programming...
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我没什么意见。 我说了 我的观点时不能为了学语言而学语言
<LOL_> cleamoon: er , 不会游泳
<LOL_> Cherrot: 好吧，我自己思考
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 国语， 英语， 汇编， c, oop, 脚本
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...just try something you don't do...
<cleamoon> fhmdgxs: include chinese and english?
<LOL_> cleamoon: 嗯
<fhmdgxs> 凑数太难了
<Cherrot> cleamoon: Let me see....  Compiling Language, Script,  dynamic language, function language like Lisp,  Annotation Language like XML, and any other?
<fhmdgxs> 到哪知道那么多去
<cleamoon> ...
<LOL_> 。。。
<kungfan> docbook怎么学习?
<cleamoon> if you can things like lisp then you will only need to learn like 4 languages...
<kungfan> what is lisp?
<fhmdgxs> 我学不会那么多了， lisp啥的也就在这听说过
<fhmdgxs> 也就在这听得多， 而且没看到个真正讨论的 都是在说名
<linsuxy> 菊花痛死了
<mugebjgd> linsuxy: 被爆菊花了？
<cleamoon> lisp and haskell are funny. you will maybe never use them but it's good to learn.
<linsuxy> 是啊
<Cherrot> cleamoon: What are the 6 type you defined?
<linsuxy> 我都被爆的习惯了
<LOL_> cleamoon: 同问
<kungfan> why six kinds?
<linsuxy> 我的菊花被割了一道3厘米的口子
<fhmdgxs> linsuxy: 原来没有？
<linsuxy> 原来没有
<mugebjgd> linsuxy: 玩gay啊
<fhmdgxs> linsuxy: 同情你
<linsuxy> 之前有5厘米，现在好起来了
<LOL_> 人之所以痛苦，在于追求错误的东西。　http://liubin.itpub.net/post/325/3737
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 村长的麦田 | 传说中十个看完九个出家的贴子
<linsuxy> 不是玩gay啊
<cleamoon> object language, functional abstraction language, syntatic abstractin language, coroutines language, parallelism language and template
<linsuxy> 菊花有事就一定是玩gay吗
<Cherrot> cleamoon: wow
<Cherrot> linsuxy: 还有可能是反串
<fhmdgxs> 自己嘬死也有可能
<cleamoon> if you can c++ and lisp then you only need to learn some of those. not all of those.
<linsuxy> 其实我是肛瘘，肛裂手术而已
<LOL_> cleamoon: 那如果会c呢？
<Cherrot> cleamoon: Agree. 套路通了就好办了
<cleamoon> LOL_: it's good to learn c but c++ is more wide used. the best is to learn both.
<Cherrot> LOL_: 通过项目学习语言吧  别纠结语言本身了
<cleamoon> c++ is not that difficult if you can c and want to work hard.
<linsuxy> 学好c和java，走遍天下都不怕
<cleamoon> Cherrot: +1
<LOL_> Cherrot: 嗯，我不纠结了，反正都不是我的
<LOL_> cleamoon: i see
<Cherrot> linsuxy: 我现在就很怕
<linsuxy> 怕什么
<cleamoon> java is also very useful.
<fhmdgxs> c跟java那个能对菊花残有补益作用啊
<cleamoon> but if you can only that it's a little difficult to improve.
<Cherrot> linsuxy: 现在做的就是装配工的工作，设计页面，设计业务，然后装配框架  JSP/JSF, Spring, JPA ....
<Cherrot> cleamoon: Agree again.  little hard to improve
<linsuxy> 其实java用处最大的是j2ee
<Cherrot> 这到没错
 * Cherrot vic 这个名字总让我想起苏菲玛索…… 但理性告诉我这名字背后应该是个男的…………
<LOL_> Cherrot: 好吧，貌似应该去睡了，
<Cherrot> LOL_: Good night :)
<LOL_> Cherrot: 我现在已经不纠结了，反正都不是我的，
<Cherrot> LOL_: Maybe right.  Idea is yours, not the tool
 * LOL_ 计算机不是我发明的，系统不是我写的，语言不是我写的，我只是在用别人的东西而已，我又何必纠结别人的东西是否是最好的呢？因为最好的东西对我来说一定是我写的东西呀，^_^
<fhmdgxs_> 12.04有人用么
<ares_> exit
<devil_wang> chrome flash player 的设置不能选，你们还遇到过？
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 曾经遇到过 早就没这问题了
<devil_wang> mugebjgd:  我这里重现了
<devil_wang> 怎么搞。。。
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 用的是chromium
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 我用的也是chromium
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 怎么设置？
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 版本
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 18.0.1025.108 (开发人员内部版本 0 Linux)
<mugebjgd> 18.0.1025.142 (开发人员内部版本 0 Linux)
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 18.0.1025.108 (开发人员内部版本 0 Linux)
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 啥发行版？
<devil_wang> 我的版本比你底。。
<devil_wang> 我用的是sabayon8
<devil_wang> 基于gentoo的
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: gentoo的bin版本？
<devil_wang> yep
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: arch路过
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: www-client/chromium-18.0.1025.142
<devil_wang> 是这个142
<devil_wang> 是
<devil_wang> 吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天图书馆不错， 一个人都没有
<alvin_rxg> 呃？这么快人全跑光了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 复活节
<\b> alvin_rxg: 都回家
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<\b> 别说你断粮了..
<alvin_rxg> 没，刚买了一堆，17块啊……心疼啊
<alvin_rxg> edeka 的 ritter 巧克力降价， 65¢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 巧克力 都不用买 有人送
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<\b> 好久没见贱猫了，它答应要给我画像的...
<alvin_rxg> 可能去乌村了
<\b> 去什么鸟村?
<mugebjgd> 鸟村
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 17块 比我花的都多
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然去edeka买东西 有钱
<alvin_rxg> 乌坎，然后被请去喝咖啡了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 请去喝茶了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等老婆回来估计给她装win8试试看
<alvin_rxg> 正式版了再玩被
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也是 估计到时候她都习惯了用arch了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对普通用户来说 其实都一样
<alvin_rxg> 那你还想着折腾呢
<knownbad> wang8?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是折腾老婆吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老王八
<knownbad> 你也有一支。
<mayli> j
<alvin_rxg> 你俩谁的大？
<alvin_rxg> mayli sama
<mugebjgd> mayli: 三马
<\b> 趁 vsstudio 2012 还没有普及，继续用 xp
<\b> 只是 c 盘只剩 2.00kb 。。。用着不爽
<alvin_rxg> 赶紧讨工资，然后买新机器
<mugebjgd> \b: 把你的win删除了不就完了
<alvin_rxg> 比如花个 500块买个 ibm
<alvin_rxg> 撑到毕业，我就换机器。 :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还要多久？
<alvin_rxg> 1年吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那么快？
<alvin_rxg> 很慢了。
<alvin_rxg> 转专业前的计划，应该是去年就毕业了的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是刚第三学期么
<alvin_rxg> 话说在德国做个不算大但很精细的手术，需要多少钱呢？ Ostern 之后又要去约 Termin 了。
<\b> mugebjgd: 有时要写 win 程序。 而且写 .net 只能用 visual studio。。
<alvin_rxg> 那會兒的經歷，似乎在國內是沒法想象的…
<alvin_rxg> 曾還早，urb
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你滴那 c++ 程序写怎样了?
<mugebjgd> \b: 用qt
<mugebjgd> \b: 用fox
<\b> mugebjgd: fox 没普及。不晓得稳定程度如何。qt 帯一堆库。麻烦。 小界面直接用 user32.dll / libwine 写，复杂一点界面的用 visual studio 画
<\b> 或者用 wxglade
<\b> gtk 虽然是用 c ， 但写起来不怎么舒服。。 我还是习惯 windows 那套
<mugebjgd> \b fox稳定 速度超群
<\b> mugebjgd:  神马软件是用 fox 的？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 其实那个 forgber 教学用的界面库也很不错。 而且还是 C 的。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只是没有而局，只能定坐标。
<\b> 优点是简单、移植性好、文档详细
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> jiero: 解祼
<jiero> \b 又是傻气的家伙？
<jiero> libreoffice 3.5.2 上线。
<jiero> sid 使用中。
<sevk>  06:11
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣呆呆
<\b> jiero: ã³­ã³­
<jiero> roylez:  宝宝
<jiero> roylez:  抱抱
<jiero> roylez:  你6点就起来读书了？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-06
<jzmer> 現在中國大陸 bookbinder 多不多？
<jzmer> 尤其是私人單獨開店的
<byzantium> 大家好 有做过管道方面的测试的吗？
<byzantium> 等待
<phoenixlzx> 各位早～
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 早
<roylez> jzmer: 多了去了
<jzmer> roylez:  那怎麼找呢？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 今天又没带饭，快餐或华虹
<roylez> jzmer: 路边上看见就找到了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 快餐
<jzmer> roylez: 我這樣說好了，這種店的中文一般叫什麼好了
<jzmer> 要不然看見了也不知道
<mmfei-m> 早上好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/252584/ibm_cio_discusses_big_blues_byod_strategy.html?sf3753233=1
<sevk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y IBM CIO Discusses Big Blue's BYOD Strategy | PCWorld Business Center
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 大家都回家咯
<mmfei-m> 晕  现在才回家
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: [Firefox has determined the following add-ons are known to cause stability or security problems: IBM dev kit for Windows, Java,1.6.0]
<roylez> jzmer: 打字复印、牌子写了装订的，基本不错了
<jzmer> roylez: 但是，穩定是 bookbinder 一般提供 soft to hardcover 的服務而中國的裝訂一般是將複印出來的書加一層簡單的封皮
<jzmer> s/穩定/問題
<jzmer> roylez: 這兩種解釋差太原
<jzmer> s/太原/太遠
<roylez> jzmer: 哦，你想软皮书装成硬壳的？不是太好找。国内没这风气，对书真的很不爱惜。
<roylez> jzmer: 因为书太便宜，呵呵
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助 eagle在哪个网站 下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370010 在 软件中心下载了一个还要激活 。不知道怎么激活， 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyofinn — 2012-04-06 9:14
<jzmer> roylez: 你覺得家庭教會搞印刷的會不會有這方面的專長？
<jzmer> 因爲我聽說他們的書有些要作美工的
<roylez> jzmer: 家庭教会？这是政府打击对象
<jzmer> 不是吧，又不是公開的
<roylez> jzmer: 能忍的话，留着去香港或者台湾再弄吧
<Evanescence> roylez: iGnome , adam8157_away 主席, 神, 蛋蛋 求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=370013
<sevk> Evanescence ⇪ ti: 在命令行中使用字典破解账号。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez> jzmer: 打击的就是地下教会
<roylez> jzmer: 要喷政府的话，就在心理喷吧。如果嘴能当炮，中南海已经成了天坑
<roylez> Evanescence: 你不是号称会做么
<Evanescence> roylez: 额,不会做这个,会也不会贴了
<roylez> Evanescence: 有验证码，你坑爹呢
<roylez> Evanescence: 重新注册一个吧
<Evanescence> roylez: 那怎么办啊?上面验证码看上去不是太多噪点,网上有相关的代码的.
<Evanescence> roylez: 额,这个是和身份证挂钩的....没办法注册
<roylez> Evanescence: 看上去不难，不过我真的懒得写呢...
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,帮帮忙啦,你有时间就写一下,没时间就算了,我正在网上找
<roylez> Evanescence: 星期六可以写，今天就算了
<Evanescence> roylez: ok,谢谢了
<roylez> Evanescence: 明天记得提醒我
<Evanescence> roylez: 好的
<jzmer> roylez: 可是好像我也見過一些奢侈品的書籍
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Hi, is there any other GIT 'Project Hosting' like github.com? I find that github.com is so slow, since I'm in China.
<jzmer> roylez: 好像是用絲繡在綢子上的孫子兵法
<jzmer> roylez: 不過這種就不叫 bookbinding le
<MeaCulpa_> Patrick_DJ: google, loads of, /me spits
<jzmer> 實在怕麻煩的話弄個dyndns自己建一個
<jzmer> roylez: 您覺得 bookbinding 算工藝品嗎？
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa_: ???
<roylez> jzmer: 不算
<jzmer> 唉
<jzmer> 按道理說，bookbinding 是起源於中國的
<jzmer> 到現在終於失傳了
<jiero> 打打屁股
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux内核开发者讲述他们关于Linux开发模式的共同困扰 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370016 每一个释放出的Linux内核，都有超过一千名开发者贡献的代码。这一过程，从技术角度上讲行之有效；但同时，它又有着同样大的弊病。 本周Linux基金会合作峰会中的一个座谈会中，数名顶级Linux内核开发者详细描 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你知道香港地铁娃娃要票子么
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 1.3米？地铁里面就有标尺
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 旁边墙上
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 要票也没几个钱
<jiero> roylez: 什么意思？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦，知道了，谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ?
 * MeaCulpa_ spits on anything he doesn't quite understand
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 吐痰要罰款的
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 隨地吐痰不文明的
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: 吐口水，不是痰
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: 我也没随地，我瞄准了吐
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 口水=痰+唾液
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: 我不会吐痰，没学会
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: 不知道如何把喉部分泌物移动到口腔
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 我覺得你想說 vomit 而不是 spit
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 您老先生的 sabayon 現在折騰的怎麼樣了？
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: Sabayon不需要Z-Turn
<jzmer> 上次#sabayon的人說selinux不被支持我就回到 gentoo 下了
<jzmer> 後來一樣用 sabayon grub 2.00 的 ebuild
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04工作区怎么添加，目前只有一个，想要2个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370019 搜了下，没有找到能解决的办法 右键点击没有增加工作区域选项，tweak不能使用 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手9 — 2012-04-06 10:00
<cnhezhong> MeaCulpa_: 真服了你哦
<adam8157> roylez: 你害我
<jiero> cnhezhong: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你信主席不会害你？
<jiero> adam8157: 主席一直都是邪恶的
<hamo> adam8157: 主席咋你啦？
 * hamo 围观...
<jiero> hamo: 你围啥，太恶心了。。。
<jiero> hamo: 就你一个还围观。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 他骗我你是正常人
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: SeLinux? 干嘛要用那个
<hamo> adam8157: 那他得多诚实啊...
<adam8157> hamo: pm
<freeayu> hi,, 各位师兄，师弟，早上好
<hamo> freeayu: 你忘了师姐师妹...
<freeayu> 这里没有MM
<freeayu> 所以没有姐，妹的
<hamo> adam8157:  赶紧把你那同学找来...就有MM了...^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 这里本来就有
<huntxu> 阿蛋有女盆友了
<hamo> huntxu: 求爆料...
<huntxu> adam8157: 同球
<huntxu> adam8157: 又红了
<adam8157> huntxu: 踢死你
<huntxu> Destine: mm出来啊
<Destine> adam8157, 你有女盆友了？！
<adam8157> Destine: 没有呢
 * adam8157 清心寡欲
<Destine> adam8157, 快点啦～
<hamo> adam8157: 掩饰...
<huntxu> <hamo> adam8157:  赶紧把你那同学找来...就有MM了...^^^ <-- 蛤蟆说的这么委婉
<adam8157> Destine: 真没有...
<Destine> adam8157, 掩饰就是有事。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是清心寡欲，还是有障碍？
<adam8157> Destine: 有的话我把电脑吃了
<huntxu> ...看来是latter
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐一直不说话, 关键时刻一下子跳出来了
<Destine> adam8157, 对呀～
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> 怎么回事？刚切过来就看见大屠杀.....
<adam8157> roylez: 你那个电影... ca 瞎了我的眼啊
<roylez> adam8157: ....必须的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 狗眼不保
<adam8157> roylez: 收到oracle的hr发的邮件, docx... 果断拒了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是说是猎头嘛？
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: oracle.com的邮箱
<roylez> adam8157: 今天开会还收了个 xlsx
<adam8157> roylez: 那是啥 从没见过
<roylez> adam8157: excel的威力加强版
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: sigh
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 悲催
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我的人头发来docx简历, 都被我打回去的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我们这种小破公司，都还pdf
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 想不到哥的 office 2003 居然可以自己转化后打开
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你被装了转化器了
<huntxu> roylez: 有更新的嘛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 要是我就直接拿Libre打开了
<adam8157> huntxu: 俺们那些行政都是内部odt 外部pdf... 对外面的人好过自家人
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 问题是要保证里面啥macro的不挂掉
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: odt不是挺好么...
<huntxu> adam8157: 同上
<iGnome> odt也不是好东西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: huntxu 更喜欢纯文本和pdf
<iGnome> 搞复杂
<huntxu> adam8157: html喜欢不
<hamo> adam8157: 你就是文本癖...
<adam8157> huntxu: html... 倒是经常收到这种简历
<iGnome> rst吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你还收过html的简历...真文艺...
<adam8157> iGnome: markdown好啊
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 人家行政的要macro.
<iGnome> adam8157: 好是好，也有歧义的。
<adam8157> hamo: 好多html的, 都是在那些招聘网站上自动生成的
<iGnome> macro用外挂脚本代替。lol
<hamo> adam8157: 这种懒人直接挂掉...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 刚在对岸兴冲冲4M/s速度下了个东西，传回来60k/s, 尼玛...
<huntxu> hamo: 简历这种东西，看运气的嘛
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: ：O 叫G蛙做
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 让你们G蛙做整套excel 简单应用的markdown外挂
 * MeaCulpa_ 简历不就是留个联系方式么
<adam8157> hamo: 应届生都那样
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 那不是，简历是看长相的。
 * hamo 果断被秒了...
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 没照片
<huntxu> hamo: 可怜的
<iGnome> 那看你的体重
<iGnome> :P
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 本科吧，国内硕士的论文也用tex吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 咱的要求就是不要 标题: 简历, 内容: 见附件, 附件: 新建word文档(2).docx 就行. cc roylez iGnome huntxu MeaCulpa_
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 我知道很多用doc的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 哦，貌似不用
<iGnome> docx。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 简历贴一份到正文适当排版不是正常的做法？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 好学校的好学生有用tex
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...我一般只给一个链接，pdf 挂在我自己网站
<iGnome> adam8157: 你是不是要求附件：裸照？
<hamo> adam8157:  我觉得是的………………
<adam8157> huntxu: 喜欢正文里附一份纯文本的, 附件里一个pdf的
<iGnome> 蛋蛋现在是冲动的年纪。 hamo
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你请我吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 来吧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: A4单页单面，上留白4mm 下留白6mm, 左右6mm
 * hamo 哦米豆腐...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 发你tex src
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: src的就不好了吧... 各种编译不过
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 6mm不会太小？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 另附字体，和heruvaca stypatch, 你自己编译
<iGnome> 6mm...
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 恩...有点小...
<MeaCulpa_> 26吧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我有18摸和hp字体... 你可以打印，但不能再分发
<iGnome> 打印，不就是分发了
<iGnome> 中文都这样理解
<huntxu> iGnome: 字体文件不分发吧？
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: [再]分发
<iGnome> 再，也是再啊
<iGnome> 中文多灵活
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 有没有简历写得花哨，来了不干活的
<iGnome> 求蛋蛋的女友照片
<adam8157> iGnome: 哥, 目前真没有
<iGnome> 你天天招聘，没瞄上几个？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没有呢还
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我还没招到人...
<MeaCulpa_> 是啊，顺手
<hamo> adam8157: 你还没找到女生呢吧...
<iGnome> 招什么内核的，招前台嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 做内核的女的你敢瞄否
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们组有美女 cc hamo
<palomino|working> .......
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<jiero> cfy: 找个女神吧
<cfy> jiero: 求介绍
<jiero> adam8157: 没瞄准上司？
<iGnome> cc： cao 送。
<jiero> cfy: 我？不认识。
<iGnome> 。 lol
<jiero> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 重仓的，昨天5，今天2.6，咩哈哈
<iGnome> 女神： http://imagebin.org/206866
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼码
<jiero> adam8157: 什么意思啊，同事就不是人了么。。。
<iGnome> 支持罗杰
<iGnome> 都不看女神？
<jiero> iGnome: 因为女神太多了
<iGnome> 。
<huntxu> iGnome: 你这印第安人的审美
<jiero> iGnome: 女神对我来说不是外貌决定的。
<jiero> huntxu: 你的女神呢？
<iGnome> 。。nnnd huntxu http://imagebin.org/206867
<huntxu> jiero: 那是身体？
<jiero> huntxu: 上照片
<cnhezhong> 柏芝当年还是玉女呢！后来成呕像了。
<jiero> huntxu: 不是。
<jiero> huntxu: 是交流
<huntxu> jiero: 那也需要有“交”
<huntxu> jiero: 然后是“流”
<jiero> huntxu: 恩？
<jiero> huntxu: 冷冷冷冷
<jiero> huntxu: 你也是混混了。
<jiero> huntxu: 或者你一直都是么。。。 ：）
<huntxu> jiero: 这个流还可以理解成两个意思嗯嗯
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘿!
<jiero> huntxu: ？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然看懂了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<iGnome> 交沟
<jiero> huntxu: 我也大概能看懂，不过不喜欢谈这个，觉得很无趣。
<roylez> 神又在说淫文
<huntxu> jiero: 唔
<iGnome> 求乐乐的女友照片
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是说可以推荐神看一部片子么？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。求你老婆的照片会怎样？
<adam8157> roylez: 啥? 你要毁我?
<jiero> iGnome: 有你和你儿子了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Let's go
<roylez> adam8157: 没有啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<iGnome> jiero: 不上镜。
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。和那个有关么。。。
<iGnome> 废话
<jiero> iGnome: 好啊。那就不提了
<jiero> iGnome: 不上镜的意思是容易遗忘吧，就更不怕了
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 你居心叵测，估计还收集照片。是不。
<jiero> iGnome: 你说对了。
<iGnome> 那公布点出来
<jiero> iGnome: 不过你的和你儿的没。
<jiero> iGnome: 因为都放在网上了，不用收集，随时拿到
<jiero> iGnome: 喔。期待
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu的桌面环境xubuntu和xfce有什么区别么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370025 xubuntu的桌面环境xubuntu和xfce有什么区别么？ 进入时可以选择xfce和xubuntu，这两个桌面有什么区别么？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 leeker — 2012-04-06 10:57
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/206869
<iGnome> 有了吧。
<iGnome> 你自己的，给一个。
<jiero> iGnome: image broken。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哦好了。
<iGnome> 发现最近没照片。。
<iGnome> 杰杰乖，发一个你的
<huntxu> 杰杰乖，发一个你的
<jiero> iGnome: 我没照片额。
<jiero> iGnome: 找找看。
<iGnome> 就算你影响交通，交警队也有你的照片吧。
 * hamo afk
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果今天結束連續兩個5%，就出手掉呼呼
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<huntxu> 不過看起來希望渺茫
<jiero> huntxu:  iGnome  http://imgur.com/a/RYgCe
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y All - Imgur
<jiero> 里面有。。。
<jiero> 老的，新的。我没有。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/206870
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<jiero> 你要那样的照片？
<jiero> iGnome: 你去拍一组去。。。
<iGnome> 好青春哦。 jiero
<iGnome> momo jiero
<huntxu> jiero: 帥鍋
<iGnome> 你的眉毛，是不是修过的。
<iGnome> 嘘嘘鍋，你的也发一个
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 照片拿来。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 铜球
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<huntxu> jiero: 你不是有了嘛？
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> cfy:  皮痒了?
<iGnome> 拉。蛋蛋又欺负 cfy。 lol
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 8位微控制器上的Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370027 “经常见到新手在微控制器论坛问，他们能否在他们小小的8位微控制器上运行Linux——结果往往是笑料。同样很常见，在Linux论坛中，人们问Linux所要求的最低硬件配置如何；通常的答案是，它需要一个32位构架（处理器），一个MMU（内存管理单元 …
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<cfy> iGnome: 我也想焊个内存跳
<cfy> iGnome: 我也想焊个内存条上去
<iGnome> 你哪里来的外部总线嘛
<iGnome> 要那么宽的总线
<cfy> iGnome: 看上贴
<cfy> iGnome: sevk贴的那个
<iGnome> ram是4位一条的。那种可以。
<iGnome> 很老的吧
<cfy> iGnome: ram，要很老的？
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。对哦。
<iGnome> 只记得以前的，是4位一条的，自己拼成8位总线
<iGnome> 现在的，不清楚。当然多余的，可以固定电平。也可以寻址。
<cfy> iGnome: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIMM
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: DIMM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，也是
<iGnome> 浪费一堆内存嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 那是。。
<cfy> iGnome: 有啥高速存储模块么？
<iGnome> ssd
<cfy> iGnome: 我说单片机啊
<iGnome> 外接ssd
<iGnome> spi接口的而已
<cfy> iGnome: 外接ssd...
<cfy> iGnome: 那我还不如HDSD呢
<cfy> iGnome: SDHC
<iGnome> 你要高级的嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 想個解決辦法
<cfy> iGnome: 那也要能用嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: git log，點擊commit跳轉為git show COMMIT
<jyfl987> cfy: mcu
<adam8157> huntxu: 你找个图形的吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓...
<adam8157> roylez: https://lwn.net/Articles/487211/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y The N9: what MeeGo could have been [LWN.net]
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/181044.htm
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 十六die NAND闪存诞生：单颗容量64GB_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 问个命令行 for 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370029 在 Win CMD 中 for 有个参数 /D ，可以仅枚举目录，而不枚举文件，而在 Linux 中应该怎样做呢？ for /D %i in (*) do oscdimg -l%i -u2 %i Z:\directory\%%i.iso for s in *; do mkisofs -udf -V $s -o /ht7/directory/$s.iso $s; done （如何改成只枚举目录，就像有Win中/D参数一样） 统计信 …
<mofaph> linux 下有没有 win 下的 bios 修改工具？比如 amibcp 这些的替代品。如果没有，那么 linux 下怎么修改 bios 的配置呢？
 * CyrusYzGTt 王者歸來。。 
 * CyrusYzGTt 好想各位，，
<ugoub> 怪了，突然发现写在脚本中的find不自动查找子目录中的文件了。而手写find就会。
<ugoub> 但是，以前那个脚本都正常的，不知什么情况会导致这问题。
<ugoub>  10 find $1 -name $fType -exec grep -i -o --color=auto $3 {} \; -print >> $4
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 姦夫
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 阿姨
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 竹蓆
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,阿當。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 小天才
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ,,額，， wyz
<ugoub> 我的$fType是for $2的 是这个问题么？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 你又打错鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoub§ 額，不會，我用 locate
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 木有打錯，我記得我的gmail是這樣標記你的
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 那你改成syq吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: libavcall是什么库？ 难道是av点播？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 好吧
<ugoub> CyrusYzGTt: 我看看locate
 * CyrusYzGTt 不能上網的幾天裏，， 寡人解決了在linux播放 dvb-t it9135的問題
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoub§ 哦
<ugoub> find 我传"*.xml"作为脚本入参，在脚本中echo出来却是当前目录下 所有xml文件名，空格分隔的……
<ugoub> 明白了
<adam8157> jyfl987: CyrusYzGTt 刚吃饭去了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么早？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好久沒見了。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 早饭么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 午饭啊
<adam8157> ugoub: \*
<roylez> adam8157: 你天天看meego干啥
<adam8157> roylez: 帮你看看
<ugoub> 是因为带引号的参数进入脚本，会去掉引号，所以我在脚本中加上双引号就行了。估计前段时间加循环时改错的。
<roylez> adam8157: 给我3000块，我替你买一个
<adam8157> roylez: 没钱啊 主席
<roylez> adam8157: 那你去街边卖茶叶蛋蛋去
<cfy> roylez: 卖茶叶蛋蛋的肯定没有在redhat有钱
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 永中的菜单全都是框框？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370035 这是怎么回事。用tar安装和rpm安装都一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-04-06 12:17
<cfy> 有人知道atc这个游戏么？
<roylez> cfy: 谁说的。蛋蛋的蛋蛋很值钱的
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣，不准玩游戏，背单词去
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 知道atc么？
<cfy> roylez: 那个bsdgames
<cfy> roylez: 有没有自动玩那个游戏的
<roylez> cfy: contempt
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<cfy> roylez: 我觉得很有技术含量啊
<psychologe> 大伙知道用google 搜索所有文档类型的语法么？filetype:ALL  搜不到！
<cfy> psychologe: 这个是文档类型吧
<cfy> psychologe: 比如pdf filetype:pdf
<psychologe> 是的
<cfy> psychologe: 后缀
<psychologe> filetype:pdf 只有搜pdf ,我想搜所有文档类型，
<iGnome> all
<cfy> psychologe: 那不知道了
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> cfy: 赶紧去睡午觉
<roylez> adam8157: 你告诉ee那部电影了没？
<cfy> roylez: 睡觉。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 你昨晚说那个?
<iGnome> 睡觉
<roylez> adam8157: 你昨晚说的
<adam8157> roylez: 我就说你要毁我!
<cfy> adam8157: 啥电影？
<roylez> adam8157: -_-b
<iGnome> 看谁挑事。lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/qd1R0.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/hwptE.jpg
<paopao> 中午好
<paopao> 怎么都沉默了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Chinese什么意思？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Chinese 性取向有啥不同...
<MeaCulpa_> 萝莉控？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/dkYiZ.jpg
<Yashira> 仓井控呢！大家都是仓井老师的学生。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/TdMJy.jpg
<paopao> shit
<adam8157> roylez: 不错
<mony_> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Yashira> 第一张图片我懂，可是第二张没懂能解释下吗？
<jzmer> 有沒有人知道如何在 linux 上用 *.CID *.T{0,1} *.CMP 的字體？
<hh2013> hello,jetty有人用么？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/6rXUy.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那只小猫在干吗...
<Yashira> 它诱拐小鹿！
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: https://imgur.com/k7oVz
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Lioness holding a kitten - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/8TSOl.jpg
<hh2013> jetty如何监听指定域名下的请求，我现在domain.com www.domain.com 指向同一个vps，ip地址一样，端口一样，我不想让用户访问domain.com时被jetty处理，不用iptables
<soiamso> hh2013: apache
<soiamso> hh2013: reverse proxy
<roylez> adam8157: http://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/XeTeX
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y LyX wiki | LyX / XeTeX
<roylez> adam8157: LyX要是支持 lout 就好了
<adam8157> roylez: lout是啥
<soiamso> hh2013: 也可以自己写一个reverse proxy, 监听request，然后 分配到app
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 声卡问题, 看起来能识别声卡,但是播放音乐文件没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370041 系统是Debian wheezy/sid ,没有安装Gnome/KDE, 使用aptitude安装了alsa-base, alsa-utils两个软件包 运行命令 Code: $aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav 显示 Quote: ALSA lib conf.c:1220:(parse_def) show is not a compound ALSA lib conf.c:1686:(snd_config_l …
<roylez> adam8157: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/lout/index.php?title=FAQ
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: SourceForge.net: FAQ - lout
<roylez> adam8157: LyX要是支持lout我毫不犹豫就转过去了
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在不就是lyx么
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 转lout
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: lout用的多么
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp果然崎岖啊
<roylez> adam8157: 很少...
<adam8157> roylez: 那不完了
<jyfl987> adam8157: movl $0, %edx 这样的指令还有别的写法 知道是什么么
<paopao> lout是什么？
<paopao> lout是什么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是  xorl %edx, %edx 这样写生成的机器码少4个字节 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 和全一取与?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 明白了
<jyfl987> adam8157: x86果然好挫 现在我明白他们为何喜欢mips了
<adam8157> roylez: tex确实太老了
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips简单, 教学常用
<adam8157> roylez: 还是markdown -tex- ->pdf吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: x86寻址就那么多 还有许多特例什么的
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips就简单了 运算都要搞到寄存器里去再整
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 贫贱不能移 -> 移民的移
<adam8157> roylez: 什么时候pandoc能直接用tex模板就好了
<MeaCulpa_> .
<kikyou> 的\\
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 去过太平山么
 * adam8157 明天去爬山, yeah, 又去垫底啊, yeah
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我感觉光就书本讲汇编确实很枯燥 反而是那种单片机 有个液晶屏的好玩点
<adam8157> jyfl987: C反汇编出来, 然后去理解C, 比较好玩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个我在学forth的时候已经理解了 学forth的时候 他会告诉你循环是怎么实现的 额
<hh2013> 如何让jetty以非root用户运行啊，jetty8
<adam8157> jyfl987: 也是goto么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 肯定不是了 不然怎么实现条件跳转
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有什么虚拟机软件 可以让你任意组装硬件的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: qmeu?
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jyfl987: qemu
<jyfl987> adam8157: qemu可以任意组装硬件？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么个任意组装?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如可以任意加个自己写的硬件
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_o
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如我自己写个屏幕 分辨率是 640x480的 我用opengl加速 然后插在虚拟机上
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你怎么看？
<roylez> jyfl987: https://imgur.com/5cdh7
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y She does this every time I get out the vacuum cleaner - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 太平山就是港大的后花园，踏烂了
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 从容量看办公软件！ms，ooo，wps http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370043 wps的linux版真的要来了!前几天在win下对比了msoffice2010，ooo，wps ms只安装三件套！ooo和wps完整安装！ ms占用雄伟，达到3g！字体我还没装！ ooo占用接近500m wps只有154m wps是最轻量的！可是真的用起来功能却也是最少的！譬 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦，那个，缆车啥的有哇
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 有，要在中环坐
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦...中环...
<huntxu> adam8157: 變白了
<iGnome> 蛋蛋的里面，一直是白的。核心是黄的。
<adam8157> huntxu: 绿的
<iGnome> 调试内核，不用kvm啥的？
<mugebjgd> 好想买个平板 看毛片用
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 用途很明确阿
<iGnome> mugebjgd: 不是刚好出了防水的平板？
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 买个jz的 耗电不错
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 恩呢 破马有推荐？
<jyfl987> 不过问题是没看到高分屏的
<iGnome> 破马对这主题，很在意嘛。 nnnnnnd
<palomino|working> 没。我只买过俩华硕的平板
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 还2个？
<palomino|working> 等等google nexus呗
<palomino|working> 1年1个嘛
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 有钱
<iGnome> 方便浴室看片 NEC推防水平板电脑Medias Tab N-06D mugebjgd
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 阿姨很有经验啊
<iGnome> .
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 没看出来
<iGnome> rss才看到的。 笨 mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 怎么如此暴力呢 , roylez
<huntxu> 浴室不看片
<huntxu> 都是自拍的哼
<palomino|working> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 每天打破马，生活真潇洒
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 集思广义 交流学习
<palomino|working> 生活方式得变变了 , roylez
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 才7寸 小了 至少10寸
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> palomino|working: 恩，打得还不够
<palomino|working> kindle fire 2代据说10寸的
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/206880
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<palomino|working> 世界如此美妙，你却如此暴躁，这样不好 , roylez
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 等samsung tab 2
<roylez> iGnome: 图出来一半，看到是AV画质，果断关
<palomino|working> 何不等传说中的galaxy tab 11.6
<iGnome> 画质。你很敏感嘛。乐乐
<mugebjgd> roylez: 看met art
<palomino|working> AV画质是啥画质。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez: 绝对hd
<iGnome> 破马+
<iGnome> 建议 roylez 更新 wiki
<roylez> mugebjgd: 都翻烂了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 是皮包还是。。。
<roylez> mugebjgd: 看了快10年了
<palomino|working> 反过来的皮包
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: XD
<palomino|working> :D
<iGnome> 一堆家伙。。
<iGnome> 只有这主题，才能吸引破马出来啊。
<palomino|working> .......
<mugebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/69543.html
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y IBM设计最强计算机:吞吐数据相当全球互联网2倍(图) -6park.com
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 马儿一般都精力旺盛
<iGnome> *[,pælә'mi:nәu]
<iGnome> n. 帕洛米诺马
<iGnome>  ⣏⡱ ⡇  ⡷⢾ ⡇  ⡷⣸ ⡇⢸
<iGnome>  ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠇: ⠇⠹ ⠣⠜
<imadper> .........
<palomino|working> ......
<shelll> 中午有人吹水么？？
<mugebjgd> shelll: 晚上吹鲍鱼
<palomino|working> 大家都在努力工作呢 , shelll
<shelll> 额。。。哦。。。下班了。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……。大家加油呢。。走了
<palomino|working> .........
<mugebjgd> 估计是苦逼的sa
<mugebjgd> 福建省莆田市 电信
<iGnome> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13186193707&prt=1333691879103&prc=1
<sevk> iGnome,啥网址y 盛泉 6字仿真大便 恶搞整人道具搞笑整蛊玩具新奇搞怪整人玩具-tmall.com天猫
<hceasy> 心疼啊，笔记本摔了
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu强制关机后无法从硬盘启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370049 联想B450装ubuntu和win7双系统，ubuntu分给15G。昨天跑了一天，越来越慢，提示磁盘空间不足，清理垃圾，挪出点东西后想重启，无法重启就强制关机，重启。能进入BIOS，然后就卡死。无论从光驱启动还是从优盘启动都没用，以为硬盘坏 …
<hceasy> 没人么？还是我的延迟太高了？
<fhmdgxs> hceasy: you
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天的追求已經降到收攤時還能小紅就行了...
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<adam8157> huntxu: 要长线
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼长老好
<hceasy> T_T 本子摔坏了
<huntxu> adam8157: 長線也是由無數個短線來的
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当乖
<huntxu> adam8157: 這是極限的原理
<iGnome> 让股市玩自己，很傻的。
<hceasy> 换壳得花多少钱？谁知道啊
<iGnome> 都睡觉了。疼疼来了
<iGnome> hceasy: 都贵的。
<iGnome> 我的本本，换外壳不要钱。终身免费。
<hceasy> iGnome 我的是摔坏的，属于人为损坏
<jyfl987> iGnome: 做梦把
<iGnome> jyfl987: 说话前，不经过大脑的？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不就是你么 哪里有终身免费的可能
<iGnome> hceasy: 那就看你保修期了。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 换3次了。 lol 就是免费。咋的。
<hceasy> 没出保修，但是那是我人为损坏的，又不是自己开缝儿'53了
<iGnome> 那外壳有设计缺陷，asus保证的，终身免费。 jyfl987
<jiero> hceasy:  没关系，关系不大
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那也不过是目前为止免费而已 你这罗技真是有毛病
<jyfl987> 逻辑
<jiero> hceasy: 我的耳机让我踩断，我也说是放在口袋里自己坏掉的，也换了新的
<iGnome> hceasy: 没出。那收点工本费嘛。
<jiero> jyfl987:  有终身保修的耳机，平时卖 $79.99
<iGnome> 一样换的
<jiero> jyfl987: 看起来就是不会坏的样子。
<jyfl987> jiero: 世界上没有终身的可能
<hceasy> 神啊你就别逗我了，我真的很伤心啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧，life-long
<jyfl987> jiero: 他要倒闭了 你找谁去保修去
<iGnome> hceasy: 是说真的啊。笨笨。
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。这样好吧，就是life-long，不管谁的寿命到头了，都不能保修了
<jyfl987> jiero: 还有 以前买那种内存 现在你找谁去给你修？ 都不生产了
<jiero> jyfl987: 给你返款——
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • [求助]无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370050 Qt安装后运行时提示： Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap” 运行例子程序也有这样的错误！ Google 到解决办法为： sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf 但是我的运行结果却是： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正 …
<iGnome> 早不生成的型号了。一样有外壳换。 :D
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就不是保修啊 你机器内存坏了 结果内存厂商修不了给你还款 你也买不到配套零件了 那你整个机器都跑不起来 其他零件商肯给你返款么
<iGnome> 本本，2年就基本换型了啊。
<jyfl987> 毛 我还有个t43在用呢
<jyfl987> 你去中关村楼上看看 老多卖旧本本的 都是1k多
<jiero> jyfl987:  Product Lifetime Warranty:1
<jiero> The following Kingston products are covered by this warranty for the life of the product:
<jiero> Memory modules including ValueRAM®, HyperX®, Retail Memory and Kingston system-specific memory; Flash memory cards (e.g., Secure Digital, Secure Digital HC and XC, CompactFlash, MultiMediaCard, SmartMedia) and Flash adapters.
<iGnome> 你要说明啥。罗嗦鬼。
<jyfl987> 说明你没脑子 lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 很便宜。
<hceasy> Acer的，这是第二次摔了。T_T
<iGnome> 你又没逻辑了。
 * adam8157 一代神机x41
<jyfl987> jiero: 哼
<jiero> hceasy: 我的手机摔了n次了，不过都不到 1.5米高。
<jyfl987> adam8157: x41什么陪？
<jyfl987> 配
<hceasy> 我这个骑车时掉下来了…
<hceasy> 背包的带子断了
<jiero> jyfl987: 我有过一台ThinkPad 240
<jyfl987> jiero: 额
<jiero> hceasy: 没问题，我的台式机也是从那个高度掉下来的
<jyfl987> 砍肚怎么还没来
<jiero> hceasy: 上周我放在书包里转运，然后不小心停车过激，掉下来了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很多年前的了
<hceasy> 能正常开机，但是外壳彻底毁了
<iGnome> hceasy: 去换吧。要是不换。以后这牌子，还有人买？
<jiero> hceasy: 你的啥破包额。。。
<hceasy> 为啥没人买呢？
<jiero> hceasy: 我的包包着本子掉下来很多次，包结实（1kg的包
<hceasy> 地摊儿上三十一个的包
<jiero> hceasy: 好吧。我是花 $20 买的
<hceasy> 我就是想知道，这个
<jiero> hceasy: 去acer问。
<hceasy> 三线城市，售后得黑我多少，会有现货没
<fhmdgxs> 弄个意外保可以随便摔的
<iGnome> 几米高哦。全毁。破本本。不换，倒牌子的。
<jiero> hceasy: sony的，浇水了，照样换。
<jiero> hceasy: 错了是牛奶。
<jiero> hceasy: 以前有个同学就是带着sony的，没意外保险，换了。
<hceasy> 会收费不会
<jiero> hceasy: 不收
<hceasy> 大概多少钱
<hceasy> 真的么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: x86是不是只能从内存的某个地方启动？好像君正的cpu可以从flash启动？
<jiero> hceasy: 但是我真的没见过acer本～
<hceasy> 是先走售后电话预约？还是直接拿售后？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 某个固定位置 0x7c啥啥的
<jiero> hceasy: 直接售后
<fhmdgxs> hceasy: 我上大学那会 觉着sony的售后还是很靠谱的， 就是东西买的贼贵
<iGnome> sony的售后，很黑的。
<jiero> hceasy: 买dell的全面保护最好了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你确定那个固定为止不是bios搞的鬼？
<iGnome> 要是出了保修。贵死。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是CPU的
<hceasy> 顺便问下，手机的irc,什么客户端好
<jiero> hceasy: 以前某同学家里开公司全dell，就用那个
<jiero> hceasy: 啥手机？
<jiero> hceasy: 别以为都是android。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那他为何要跳过前面那几个位置？
<hceasy> 确实是安猪
 * jiero 不知道
<iGnome> hceasy: 去市场搜索嘛。这也问。手机用irc，想死的。
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 手机irc太正常了
<hceasy> 我现在不就用着么
 * jiero 的手机电池快死了。
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 阿姨out了
<iGnome> 操作麻烦死的。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 是你们折腾。
<jiero> hceasy: 恩。
<hceasy> 确实
<adam8157> jyfl987: 从flash启动的话 估计是用EBI调整的
<iGnome> 列表要切换，nick要切换。
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 不麻烦啊 有全键盘
<iGnome> mugebjgd: 去死。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 刷的快的irc就死了
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 啦啦啦啦啦啦
<mugebjgd> jiero: 随便刷
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥不是0我确实没想过 没有跳到0的架构
<hceasy> 找不到补全，然后就不能点名
<mugebjgd> hceasy: 笨 搜索键
<mugebjgd> hceasy: 你out了
<jiero> hceasy: 用 irssi
<hceasy> mugebjgd: 多谢
<hceasy> iGnome: 还真是这个
<iGnome> 不蛋疼。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 莫非0前面那些地址是留给重启与关机用的
<hceasy> jiero: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个不敢瞎猜
<mugebjgd> hceasy: 我都用了一年多了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计CPU有自己的用处, 然后隔开那些约定一个地址就是了
<iGnome> 围观不明白中断向量的。
<iGnome> mugebjgd: 难道你mu的，就是手机？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 可能
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 不是
<jiero> mugebjgd:  muuuu
<iGnome> 额。反的？
<hceasy> mugebjgd: 什么用了一
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 我向来用dockstar挂
<hceasy> 年多
<mugebjgd> hceasy: 手机irc
<adam8157> iGnome: 哦
<mugebjgd> hceasy: htc desire z
<iGnome> 冲死手机。 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູ
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 不怕不怕
<iGnome>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<jiero> mugebjgd: 还是电阻屏幕好。。。
<iGnome>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<jiero> mugebjgd: 如果屏幕键盘的话。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 反正我很少用屏幕
<jyfl987> iGnome: 手机会被这冲死？
<jiero> 可以按下去。
<iGnome> 有些客户端，会退出的。
<hceasy> mugebjgd: 哦，我是由systembian irc 过来的
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 我是ssh到dockstar上
<jyfl987> 那种客户端都好多年前的了把
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 随便冲
<jyfl987> 死不足惜
<jiero> 没人写个 html5 的irc 服务端？
<iGnome> 反正以前冲死过。
<mugebjgd> hceasy: andirc不错
<jyfl987> 要冲死手机党  最好是去xmpp聊天室
<jiero> 看 b2g
<hceasy> 神又调皮了
<jyfl987> 多上点不支持的插件数据 lol
<fhmdgxs> 能冲死电脑么
<jiero> 我想试试 android 4.0，去买microsd卡去。。。
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 很难
<jyfl987> jiero: 我似乎平板就是4.0的
<jiero> jyfl987: 你还有平板了哦
<iGnome> 多新的平板啊
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 啥平板？
<iGnome> 去年的？
<jyfl987> jiero: jz4770首发  我纯为处理器而去的
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: ainol novo7 basic
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e, pdflatex可以直接把两个tex生成的两个pdf并成一个么?
<iGnome> adam8157: 有一个啥，直接拼pdf的啊。
<adam8157> iGnome: pdftk
<jiero> jyfl987: hmm，就是先放上系统，以后再修的类型？
<iGnome> 选页，旋转等
<iGnome> 不是说pdftk
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？
<iGnome> 是latex带的。
<mao> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/181136.htm
<sevk> mao ⇪ ti: LibreOffice 3.5.2正式发布_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> iGnome: 求
<hceasy> 刚才查了下，好像说是没有损坏到主板，就给免费换
<iGnome>  %\includepdf[pages={1-3,11},nup=2x2,frame,delta=2mm 2mm]{beamer.pdf}
<iGnome> 带排列等
<jiero> hceasy: 你就说我拔下硬盘这是我的不能给你们。。。
<jiero> hceasy: lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 免费 fallout 下载
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:  http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Fallout - GOG.com
<hceasy> 只是外壳坏了，换个外壳就行了啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 有Linux Port，直接上啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGnome> adam8157:  \usepackage{pdfpages} %插入pdf页
<adam8157> iGnome: 这...
<jiero> nyfair:  http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout
<iGnome> 不行？
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋。
<iGnome> 包没安装全吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 我有a.tex b.tex 我想生成a.pdf b.pdf a+b.pdf
<iGnome> 是啊。看doc嘛。从2个选页面就是。
<iGnome> 纯简单的拼接，你pdftk吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 嗯
<iGnome> 前半截，给公司看的。后半截，给谁看的。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGnome: 啥哦
<iGnome> 分3个文件。肯定是为了好玩。
<iGnome> 要不，你a里面，input b就是
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: fallout1?
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我还是宁可玩New Vegas
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我比较喜欢3D的
<MeaCulpa_> 目前的优先级， 老滚V=>老滚III=>Vegas
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 那么多老婆？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 2D游戏modability普遍差
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 容易玩腻
<iGnome> 有短信，说从农行扣我的钱。我回了一句：猪头。
<iGnome> nnnnnd
<jyfl987> iGnome: 结果那边再回复了一条 恭喜您成功订阅了xxx定制的业务 该业务每个月收费仅xxx元
<iGnome> 我等
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: :)
<nyfair> nice boat
<imadper> 闲的蛋疼也不用去理那条短信吧
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2012/04/06/hypnochicken.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 走进科学：怎样催眠一只鸡[v]
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 走啦，别瞎逛了，去梳理尿经去
<iGnome> roylez: 你学这？
<hamo> adam8157: fedora的arm那事是真的啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 你以为呢
<jyfl987> hamo: hehe
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: èµ°
<hamo> adam8157: 我以为愚人节笑话呢...
 * hamo -_-!
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆
<jyfl987> hamo: 这很正常啊 他只是说把arm加到他们的主要架构中去 又不是说他主要架构只能是arm
<hamo> adam8157: 那话说如花会不会专门找几个人做ARM架构的QA？
<jyfl987> ubuntu现在发行不都有给arm架构的
<adam8157> hamo: maybe 不过是几年之后了
<hamo> jyfl987: ubuntu对于ARM也不是做主要支持的...
<hamo> adam8157: RHEL7不是据说要有?
<jyfl987> hamo: 不对把 现在不是已经都带镜像了 你去官方看他提供的下载
<adam8157> hamo: 不会, 有也是preview
<mugebjgd> 啥发行版现在没arm支持
<jyfl987> 有个 liano项目 这个ubuntu有参加
<mugebjgd> 太土了吧
<hamo> jyfl987: arm的源在http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports  还没放在官方的源里面
<sevk> hamo ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu-ports
<jyfl987> hamo: 好把 看来你对ubuntu还是蛮了解的
<hamo> jyfl987: linaro?  那个基本就是ARM跟ubuntu一起搞的
<mugebjgd> 直接arm debian完事
<jyfl987> 我终于帮红毛揪出个叛徒了
<jyfl987> hamo: 是啊
<jyfl987> hamo:我有个tegra的笔记本 用的就是ubuntu
<adam8157> jyfl987: 谁
<jiero> hamo: 似乎是主要支持了。
<jiero> hamo: 放手机那就是arm
<jyfl987> adam8157: 蛤蟆哥啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他早就跑了
<mugebjgd> 期盼等待android x86
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这也是他的罪行一件
<hamo> mugebjgd: 这个有了啊   androidx86有了啊..在APU上性能了得呢
<jiero> hamo: 罪啊
<mugebjgd> hamo: 不稳定
<mugebjgd> hamo: 输入法不给力
<hamo> mugebjgd: 表示并没有用过...
<hamo> mugebjgd: 看了评测..
<mugebjgd> hamo: 那你出来忽悠
<hamo> mugebjgd: 看了评测...
<mugebjgd> 就是为了给老婆跑蛋疼的那些应用
<worm> pango在configure的时候说could not enable any of FreeType X11 Cairo or Win32 backends.怎么办啊？要装什么啊？
<mugebjgd> 什么qq啊网络电视啊
<worm> cairo不是Dock吗？
<jiero> worm: 。。。
<caleb-> worm: 啥distro?
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 卖arch 继续
<worm> caleb-, GTK+
<stock-cn> 谁能帮忙做个六方图吗？
<caleb-> ...
<adam8157> -_-_-_
<mugebjgd> ccav好无聊
<caleb-> worm: apt-get build-dep libpango1.0-0
<iGnome> Your IP does not match the IP which was submitted at the request of the download process. Please repeat the entire download process.
<imadper> worm: cairo不是地名吗?
<worm> 然后在configure GTK+时又说libX11 Not found了，装了libX11-dev也没用……问题在哪？
 * adam8157 stay tuned是啥意思
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我草，完了，整个home都给我删了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370052 tm的，就为了删掉永中。我想把rm -rf /etc/yozosoft 但一想，还是移会家目录下，就 rm -fr /etc/yozosoft /home/xbl 忘了把rm 改成mv 了。 全没了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-04-06 15:32
<stlifey> 是不是用arch基本上都有用yaourt？
<mugebjgd> stlifey: packer
<jary_p> stlifey: Arch不用yaourt...
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 用arch显然要上yaourt
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 我尝试在gentoo上用AUR
<ofan_> adam8157: 请保持关注..
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 你的球疼？
<stlifey> 不过yaourt有点小问题
<adam8157> ofan_: 哦 gaoji
<LeithWong> 显然要yaourt好多个人维护的包
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 差不多，因为ebuild有点难写
<stlifey> mugebjgd: gentoo的第三方overlay才疼我觉得，AUR挺好的
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 不用gentoo 费电费时间
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 嗯，知道了，你说了好几遍了，AUR上的包也是要编译的，gentoo官方连appengine的SDK都没包，overlay上好老
<stlifey> packer好像不错，谢谢推荐。。
<jiero> ofan_:  我发现不论干嘛，就算是翻译，我也不会原样写出。。。
<cfy> 原样写处什么？
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求一些常用的指令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370053 本人菜鸟，用ubuntu一直用图形界面，最近想换换口味，求一些常用指令。 1、查找目录，比如说查找含有very一词的文件。 2、返回当前目录的上一目录。 3、确定目前所在的目录。 4、打开一文档。令开一个终端显示要打开的文档。 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<MeaCulpa_> stlifey: appenging那种依赖级别，自己写9999即可
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我一台win xp，开了12天，重启了。。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: Windows就因该每天重启
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 有没有玩过 atc?
<cfy> roylez: 主席有没有玩过atc?
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: no
<roylez> cfy: 没听说
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa_: 好吧。。你们可是玩过hack的啊。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 帮我问问
<mugebjgd> 好饿
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没早餐吃
<alvin_rxg> müsli
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 出門去麵包店唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没开
<alvin_rxg> ostern 還沒開始吧……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天就是
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你老婆回來了吃啥。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:吃的有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早餐没有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那就做點啥當早餐唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她晚上到
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位win7，尝试各种方法均不能成功安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370059 1,10.04这个版本可以成功安装。 2，11.10,12.04desktop各种i386,adm64均不能进入安装画面，要么黑屏（左侧有个光标），要么出现大段检测文字，如下图。 2.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 gkw521 — 2012-04-06 16:41
<mugebjgd> 张尚武 是谁？
<nyfair> 某举国体制下的小众运动冠军
<alvin_rxg> 該評論已關閉    http://news.163.com/12/0406/10/7UDAF3GA0001124J.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 财政部：中国官员差旅费标准低于美国_网易新闻中心
<nyfair> 这年头就ubuntu的问题最多
<alvin_rxg> 是嗎？
<cnhezhong> 党产共
<Evanescence> nyfair: 那是因为用Ubuntu的大多是新手,小白,
<palomino|working> 没错，我就是新手、小白
<cnhezhong> 小白好啊
<Evanescence> nyfair: 比如用Arch的就不会这么小白的问题很多了
<cnhezhong> 当小白更健康
<Evanescence> 进阶后就不会傻傻问问题了,大多自己能解决就自己解决,
<tenzu> palomino|working: 小白你好
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 tenzu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<tenzu> palomino|working: 小白马
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 你都小黑了,还小白
<palomino|working> ......
<nyfair> 你们两个，干脆交往算了
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 nyfair 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Evanescence> nyfair: 唉??想不到你有这爱好啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 主席吃醋了
 * tenzu 主席万岁!
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 你别拿马掌害人
<palomino|working> 一视同仁
 * tenzu 学钉马掌去了
<palomino|working> ......
<fhmdgxs> arch用的问题也很多， 找不到地方问关键是
<fhmdgxs> ubuntu群众基础好
<palomino|working> gentoo的wiki解决了我很多问题-_-
<stlifey> gentoo的wiki有三个。。。
<fhmdgxs> 跟头安系统太费劲了
<roylez> palomino|working: gentoo的wiki解决了你马掌长草的问题？
<palomino|working> 还好。。比lfs省力些-_-
 * palomino|working 踏主席
<roylez> lol
<roylez> 果然长草了
<palomino|working> 好累
<leapton> ¶î£¬ÄÜÈõÈõµÄÎÊÏ£¬ÎªºÎÎÒ°ÑpidginÀïµÄencodingsÉèÖÃΪGB18030»¹ÊÇÒÀÈ»ÓÐÖÐÎÄÂÒÂëÏÖÏóô£¿
<sevk> leapton say: 额，能弱弱的问下，为何我把pidgin里的encodings设置为GB18030还是依然有中文乱码现象么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<palomino|working> 看来需要设成utf8... , leapton
<leapton> ¿ªÊ¼Ä¬ÈϵÄÊÇutf8£¬ÂÒÂ롣ȻºóÎҾ͸ĳÉGBK£¬ÒÀ¾É²¿·ÖÂÒÂ룬ÔÙ¸ÄGB18030ÎÊÌâÒÀȻûÓнâ¾ö
<sevk> leapton say: 开始默认的是utf8，乱码。然后我就改成GBK，依旧部分乱码，再改GB18030问题依然没有解决 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fhmdgxs> leapton: 这样就很帅， 还有跟班
<leapton> ÉÏÃæÕâ¾ä£¬ÎÒ¿´µ½µÄ¾ÍÂÒÂëÁË
<sevk> leapton say: 上面这句，我看到的就乱码了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> leapton: maybe u need to set utf8, and restart pidgin?
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘，硬盘安装ubuntu11.10，都失败！！！出现如下界面！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370062 电脑型号映泰 H61MLC 台式电脑 操作系统Windows 7 旗舰版 64位 SP1 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 Core i3-2120 @ 3.30GHz 双核 主板映泰 H61MLC (英特尔 H61 芯片组) 内存4 GB ( 威刚 DDR3 1333MHz ) 主硬盘希捷 ST500DM002-1BD142 ( 500 G …
<roylez> palomino|working: 蹄子上长了草，走路阻力大，你当然累
 * palomino|working 站在主席脸上歇歇脚
 * roylez 要扒了 palomino|working 的皮做骨，剪了 palomino|working 的尾巴做拖把
<palomino|working> ....太残忍了
<roylez> palomino|working: 打错了，是鼓
<palomino|working> 大家都明白
<roylez> palomino|working: 你明白就行了
<adam8157> hamo: 哥打台球输给akong了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=784314 上次問你的那個問題
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 784314 in net-tools "ifconfig output format changed" [Unspecified,New]
<sevk> huntxu ⇪ t: Bug 784314 – ifconfig output format changed
<roylez> adam8157: 你自己上台啊，绝对滚进洞
<hamo> adam8157: 乃们日子过的好high
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 784314 in ffmpeg-extra (Ubuntu) "symbol __aeabi_d2lz, version LIBAVCODEC_52 not defined in file libavcodec.so.52 with link time reference" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784314
<hamo> roylez: 他会卡住的
<roylez> hamo: 小头朝下
<adam8157> hamo: 估计就没想修
<hamo> roylez: 哪个头？？？
 * hamo lol
<roylez> huntxu: 奥特贼，用 ip a / ip r
<roylez> hamo: 小头啊，你懂的
<hamo> roylez: .
<huntxu> roylez: 太爛啦
<huntxu> roylez: 有個程序parse ifconfig的結果.
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa_ http://jandan.net/2012/04/06/salary-envy-can-actually-make-you-happier.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 与同事比较工资可以让你快乐
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 豪马，你每月口粮多少？
<hamo> adam8157: 壕，你每月口粮多少？
 * hamo 求快乐啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我看来很难在这个公司获得比较工资的快乐了
<adam8157> hamo: 口粮? 没细算啊, 每天30-50不等吧
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<roylez> hamo: 下班
<adam8157> roylez: 浩
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 主席已经站在巅峰了看来 , roylez
<hamo> palomino|working: 嗯...我也隐隐感觉粗来了...
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 澎胡湾或者家门口小店儿
<hamo> adam8157: 又吃澎湖湾...真是壕...
<adam8157> hamo: 那就门口小店吧
<hamo> adam8157: 低调的壕
<soiamso> 集成显卡玩不了 trine 2
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在感觉C家真NB，现在基本一个不太了解linux的人一看到用linux做桌面的就觉得是ubuntu
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊 我也是从ubuntu入门的
<soiamso> hamo: 名字
<soiamso> hamo: 5年以上的发行版也没有几个
<palomino|working> 我从fedora入门的
<hamo> palomino|working: adam8157 我貌似也是从fedora，当时在盗版摊买的Red Hat 9
<palomino|working> rh我装过，但没怎么使过...
<adam8157> hamo: 初中时rh9没有安装成功的飘过
<nyfair> 没可能吧，sandybridge自带的显卡挺强的
<soiamso> adam8157: 大学才装 rh9的。。。。
<adam8157> soiamso: 你大学的时候是啥时候
<soiamso> adam8157: 就是你初中的时候。
<adam8157> soiamso: yoooooo
<hamo> adam8157: 这么说起来你好老哟...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 你不会算数啊...哎
<hamo> adam8157: 额...我发完了觉得不对了...
<adam8157> hamo: 你的智商啊 堪忧
<chayang> #vdsm
<soiamso> adam8157: 你活在了pc 普及的年代。
<adam8157> soiamso: .
<adam8157> chayang: 你暴露了
<chayang> adam8157, 一不小心
<kungfan> nobody here?
<nyfair> they just fade away
<srdgame> Up!
<Kandu> jyfl987: 昨天我把 cs 和 ss 搞錯了。是 cs 影響默認操作 size. 而不是 ss. 然後 ss 影響的決定以 sp 還是 esp 為棧指針
<hamo> adam8157: 想不到我也混到ppt eng & xls eng去了》。。
<sevk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 嘿嘿 我也来秀一下我的12.04 beta2 ````` http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370067 unity桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 skins — 2012-04-06 18:10
<adam8157> hamo: yooo 高薪啊
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...高薪那是主席...
<adam8157> hamo: ppt就是高薪啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: so?结论是什么呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: x86 的一個匯編碼，可能是多個指令中的一個，看上下文
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我昨天问你的是 是不是真有pushl popl这样的指令 还是这些不过是macro而已
<Kandu> jyfl987: 所以沒有，也不是 macro
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不是在跟我弹微码把？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 既然没有这个指令 又为何不是macro呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒，微碼這麼高深的東西，我怎麼可能懂
<Kandu> jyfl987: 匯編級的，就已經這麼複雜了..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 反正我是經常記不住
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你这个大坑爹  还有个问题 据说支持HT技术的x86技术 可以在1-2个周期里切换寄存器 你有用过这样的指令么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒。貌似沒有這樣的指令
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你少扯 超线程要支持这个 显然需要有一个指令可以快速切寄存器堆
<Kandu> jyfl987: cpu 內部的動作，對程序員透明
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看来你也不靠谱
<Kandu> jyfl987: ..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 要不你先去讀讀 intel/amd 的手冊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还有个东西 硬件栈你有用过么 还是说是用刚才那个 pushl popl这么坑爹的指令实现的？
<jyfl987> Kandu: intel指令太多了 有你问最方便了 不像mips就一个表格 那个我倒是愿意读一读
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒聽說過
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你实现的stack都是自己汇编了？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也許是我沒接觸過無棧的 CU 的緣故
<Kandu> jyfl987: 就 push pop 唄
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那我把那段内存划给stack用以后 其他程序还可以动那块内存么？ 还是说要我手动去指定那段不能动？
<Kandu> jyfl987: s/無棧/無專門棧段
<Kandu> jyfl987: 看 MM
<fzfh> clear
<fzfh> clear
<jyfl987> Kandu: 原来如此 那那些单片机在nand上跑的怎么办？
<Kandu> jyfl987: CU 有 map 功能，且 OS map 正確的話，不同 process 不能訪問到
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那就 corewar 了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好 我再问你个 汇编里实现个hash容易么？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有没有实现过？
<jyfl987> Kandu: shit 每次问到关键的地方你就跑了
<jyfl987> 我吃饭去
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 靠靠靠
<palomino|working> ?_?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，這和是否asm沒關係呃，你那 hash func 多長，只不過影響指令數量。設計 hash func 算法倒有容不容易一說
<palomino|working> 何故4连靠3
<gebjgd> androirc升级了
<gebjgd> palomino|working 无聊ing
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 跟我一样加班吧
<palomino|working> 会很充实的
<gebjgd> palomino|working 破马还没下班？
<palomino|working> 加班～
<gebjgd> 可怜娃
<palomino|working> 明天还得加~
<gebjgd> 假期中
<gebjgd> palomino|working 表示下同情
<palomino|working> thx
<gebjgd> 一想到今天晚上又能过生活 我就无比的激动啊
<mao> 请教如何杀死xorg
<gebjgd> mao kill
<palomino|working> kill -9
<palomino|working> :D
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome出现“X IO Error"错误，自动关闭！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370071 Ubuntu10.04，Chrome刚刚从17升级到18,升级前后问题同样存在。问题就是打开某个网站的时侯（网站不是特定网站，好多网站都会，尤其是视频类网站），chrome要么没反应，必须我用killall chrome和kill 进程ID杀死，重新启动chrome; …
<palomino|working> 生活就是吃拉撒...
<mao> gebjgd: xorg不会重启吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 又撸管呢？
<gebjgd> mao HUP
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 光管
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 赤管
<mao> gebjgd: hup也不行
<mao> 还是一直重启
<mao> 重启xorg
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 为啥我的 iptables 里已经允许了 outgoing 的 ftp 流量，但是仍然无法下载？总是卡在 => PASV 上
<soiamso> cap_sensitive: contrack (connection track)
<soiamso> cap_sensitive: 多了K
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 卖 ssh 能赚多少钱呢？taobao 上边貌似卖的人很少
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 不给卖吧，
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: burst 租用 vps 36一个月，买给5个人利润率就已经到25% 了
<reiv> vpn什么也不让买的。
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 每个账户9元
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 我用过的都这么差水平的，也就是25%是可以赚到的
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 不赚钱
<albert748> 谁用awesome?
<alvin_rxg> i
<albert748> alvin_rxg, obvious用过吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我用 vious
<albert748> alvin_rxg, 完全找不到文档，代码里边没有，awesome wiki 上也没有
<roylez_> ofan_: 得了吧，不赚钱就别来吆喝
<ofan_> roylez_: 已经很久没吆喝了
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 估计你超卖到一个限度，就不赚钱了。
<ofan_> vps一个月就好几百，赚毛线
<alvin_rxg> albert748: 里边的 readme
<reiv> albert748: awesome有没有好用的composite manager ?
<albert748> reiv, composite只有compiz
<soiamso> ofan_: 你买个这么贵的干嘛？
<ofan_> soiamso: 不超卖，稳定
<reiv> albert748: 我是指能和awesome配套用的，除了xcompmgr外的。
<soiamso> ofan_: 你买多个便宜的vps 可以分配到更多的时间片
<ofan_> soiamso: 蛋疼..
<ofan_> soiamso: 那些都openvz的，没法用
<soiamso> ofan_: 而且成本可以降低，你需要 crm
<albert748> reiv, 怎么个配套法？
<soiamso> ofan_: 买10个burst 肯定性能比一个 360元的vps 好
<ofan_> soiamso: 我自己还要用
<Freebuilder> 水果少妇不见了
<reiv> albert748: 就是用awesome时可以同时使用。
 * kenifanying 被gfw盾来盾去的，一般的公司跟企业用哪家的vpn?
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 聽 adam8157_away 說用公司自己的vpn
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 自己在国外弄个服务器？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu电源管理有大问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370079 我的笔记本在unity/gnome shell 下只要一拔电源就马上提示电量不足，马上就强制休眠了，明明电池是满的，kde下还好好的，没什么问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxcy — 2012-04-06 19:46
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,, adam8157_away 你問問吧，， adam8157_away 的公司就是 國外的
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt,你用哪家的？最近决定自己掏钱买个得了，懒得整天折腾这个软件那个软件
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..木有
 * kenifanying 板上的各位大虾，推荐些vpn或者ssh给小弟！
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 找 ofan_
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§  給你介紹生意來了
<soiamso> ofan_: 购 ssh 送 trine2 linux
<kenifanying> soiamso,laf
<L00NG> 多少钱一年？
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu配合seamlessrdp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370082 有无人成功过，我的总是打不开任何程序只进了无缝模式 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjxily — 2012-04-06 20:16
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 手头有 TAOCP 么
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：systemd出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370083 开机部分rc.conf 中的daemons开机不加载了。 initscripts-systemd已经安装，最近一次升级后好多rc.conf 中的daemons不加载了，比如networkmanager。 Code: systemctl enable networkmanager.service Failed to issue method call: No such file or directory 然后发现 Code: ls /usr/lib/systemd/system  …
<mao> 每个记录由(srcip,srcport,portocol,dstip,dstport)作为关键字，和两个键值组成，要能实现快速查找，应该用什么样的数据结构啊
<namoamitabuddha> 和
<namoamitabuddha> mao: hash
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 好的，谢谢啦，我看看
<mao> 如果我是想随时更新数据的，在进行散列运算后，我是不知道是不是冲突的啊，这样该怎么办呢
<soiamso> mao: 10个bytes 的关键字，不需要hash了吧
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你啥意思
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Leo 4.10发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370090 Leo是一个集成文本编辑器、集成开发环境、项目管理工具、音乐和电影播放器等的开源项目，用Python编写，GUI用Qt开发。它刚刚发布了 4.10版 ，主要新特性包括：新的命令，改进缩略词功能，改进URL处理，简化单元测试等。 来源： solidot 统计信息: 发表于  …
<soiamso> mao: srcip 32bit, srcport 16bit , protocol 2bit, dstip 32bit, dstport 16bit. 一共 98bit
<soiamso> mao: 问题是你需要怎样查找
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: proto 2b?
<fhmdgxs> 4个？
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 可能是两个
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<mao> 我想记录每个流最大和最小的SEQ
<fhmdgxs> key-value , value是个结构体就行 爱存上存上啥
<soiamso> mao: 用redis这些数据库做不行吗？
<mao> protocol可以用1bit表示，因为现在只关心tcp和udp
<soiamso> mao: 就是对比7 个Int16 就可以了。
<mao> soiamso: 这样查找方便吗，空间利用率呢
<soiamso> mao: 方便阿，你吧protocol 放到最后
<mao> soiamso: 对比7个int，我不太明白，能说具体点吗
<fhmdgxs> mao: 业界基本都是hash 别想了， 如果是自然包的话
<soiamso> mao: srcip 32bit 也就是可以转换储存为 Int32，你只要对比这个数就可以了
<soiamso> mao: C 可以选定Int的大小吗？
<mao> soiamso: 应该可以吧
<mao> soiamso: 一个个对比，还是
<soiamso> mao: 对比一个32bit 数 CPU 能做到吧
<mao> soiamso: 但是一个key有七部分组成啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 新的
<mao> soiamso: 脑子有点慢，跟不上
<gebjgd> androirc不错
<gebjgd> mao 怎么不行？
<gebjgd> 刚才吃饭去了
<soiamso> mao: 那样hash出来的值，又是如何对比的呢？
<mao> soiamso: hash出来不是直接就作为线性地址了吗
<soiamso> mao: 其实我那个也是hash，只是不会碰撞的。
<soiamso> mao: 你把 Int32 Int16 组起来不就可以了？
<mao> soiamso: 那这样是不是很浪费空间啊
<soiamso> mao: 你现在的地址空间大小就是 95bit
<soiamso> mao: 还有比这个小的算法？
<namoamitabuddha> 我觉得他是要存 map
<mao> soiamso: 没有，我也不知道啊
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: hashmap
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 你是要存 map 么？
<mao> 95bit是2^95这么大啊
<soiamso> mao: 是的
<soiamso> mao: md5 比这个大吧
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 我不是学计算机和软件的，不知道这些啊
<mao> ==!
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 你是要存一系列对吧
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 数据量是多少？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 95bit
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，由srcip,srcdst,prot,dstip,dstport组成的
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 我说有多少个这样的数据。
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 考虑是某个/24的子网的话，可以算算
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 我不清楚网络。
<fhmdgxs> 不到2^49
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 大概是srcip和dstip各有2^8,srcport,dstport假设有2^10个，port有两个
<mao> fhmdgxs: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 你显然不可能饱和数据的，否则无论如何都不可能存下。
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 我是说实际需要存储的数据的多少。
<fhmdgxs> 摆明就是个hashmap。。。 要不直接用list
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核中的CIFS模块后移植 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370093 因为要实现windows访问linux（ARM开发板）下的共享文件，我利用内核源码2.6.37配置了相应的CIFS模块，交叉编译生成cifs.ko（还有它依赖的crypto服务的一些.ko模块），之后把这些ko文件拷贝到开发板的lib/modules下加载成功了，之后看能不 …
<soiamso> mao: 其实你用redis 统计数据，然后每列做 index
<fhmdgxs> ip大概一端254个， 端口1-65535都有可能， 分tcp, udp
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 要不要效率？
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 不要随便用库
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 应为mao的数据量不可测，而且数据经常变动，只能用 redis
<fhmdgxs> soiamso: 好吧， 你们聊
<mao> 我看到一个做法是把srcip,srcip,dstip,dstport,prot变成个字符串，在用sha哈希一下
<mao> soiamso, fhmdgxs, namoamitabuddha, gebjgd ,谢谢各位，小弟不是学这行的，问得问题有点小白，谢谢各位了，各位说的我都看看
<soiamso> mao: 还不如直接对比字符窜
<fhmdgxs> mao: hash函数随便用个kernel里面的就行 void *指一下key, length就是keylen, 指定个hash数组大小， 冲突解决用list
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 其实平衡树也行。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 是的， hash快 我测过
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你不小白， 东西描述的很清楚， 而且都有概念
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: hash 函数的设计不容易吧？
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 考校到效率上最难的是hash后value的设计， 桶的大小跟cache line的关系
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: hash函数我向来是抄kernel那个 或者随便搜个
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 主要是 hash 函数如何设计。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 主要是cache的利用
<soiamso> mao: hash就一地址，123456,12345也算是地址
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 需要针对数据设计。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 真正效率上的差异是看你多久能不读内存
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 对静态数据，有很多技术，例如全域散列。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha:啥意思
<fhmdgxs> 全愈？
<fhmdgxs> 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 我也不是特别明白。你找下 CLRS。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 好的。。
<mao> 谢谢大家了，跟各位学习了 ：）
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你想做个什么？
<fhmdgxs> mao: ids? 路由？ 交换机？ 还是流量分析
<mao> fhmdgxs: 流量分析
<fhmdgxs> mao: 我写过个 你现在就想实现个session table是吧
<mao> fhmdgxs: 想估计流大小分布，用最大和最小两个seq近似流大小，统计每个流的大小
<fhmdgxs> mao: 不考究的话 用个最简单的hash就行 兄弟， 如果是c写的话
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 这部分如果你觉得需要思考一下，你可以先就写个接口。
<mao> fhmdgxs: 行，反正这玩意要的也是统计特性，差一点没什么大关系
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你流量做到多少？
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 行的，
<fhmdgxs> mao: 包怎么抓的？
<mao> fhmdgxs: 抓包我估计用tcpdump就行，反正只关心tcp头部
<fhmdgxs> tcpdump > pcap文件， 再读文件？？？？
<devil_wang> 土B点就用wireshark
<mao> fhmdgxs: 对了，我现在只是在模拟而已，因为不是对每个包都抓取的，有一个采样概率
<fhmdgxs> 。。。那还要啥效率， 跟那兄弟说的 你存数据库都没问题。。
<mao> fhmdgxs: ==!,好吧，谢谢啦
<soiamso> mao: 95bit 的Key表达式。 你 sha 的Key 做出来那表达式都不止95bit了
<fhmdgxs> 像样点的起码小包跑个几百MB， 再考虑处理效率吧。。 你那样随便搞就行了
<mao> soiamso: 对，我看他好像有截成了几段，然后又进行了逻辑运算
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 我建议你先写好这部分的抽象借口。
<namoamitabuddha> mao: s/借口/接口/
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈，sed表达式啊
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • tr 命令是否不支持将1个字符替换为2个字符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370098 tr 命令是否不支持将1个字符替换为2个字符 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-04-06 21:31
<soiamso> mao: 你搜集销量数据写入主库前 merge sort, 然后再merge到你的主库
<soiamso> mao: 然后你就发现 redis 或 mysql 类的数据库就是这样干的，你还不如用数据库，就跟搞BI 一个样。
 * alick 求推荐开源CMS，好用，容易配置
<mao> soiamso, namoamitabuddha, fhmdgxs ,我都仔细看看
<mao> 谢谢各位
<mao> 有不会的还来请教各位
<devil_wang> alick: 什么CMS
<soiamso> mao: 也就是bsd 数据库。。。。。
<alick> devil_wang: 内容管理系统
<devil_wang> alick: 类似于blog的
<alick> 做个网站什么的
<devil_wang> alick: 或者bbs
<devil_wang> alick: got it
<devil_wang> alick: 有什么好的开源的吗？
<alick> devil_wang: 做公司/产品宣传的
<devil_wang> alick: 我前阵子研究了googe app
<fhmdgxs> devil_wang: 那个wordpress也是这种玩意吧
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 个人理解是的
<fhmdgxs> devil_wang: 好难搞， 我整了半天才把字体改成微软雅黑。。
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 我对wordpress没兴趣
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 不过貌似doodle
<devil_wang> heroku
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 还有些别的开源的框架
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 写的挺好的
<fhmdgxs> devil_wang: 不知道， 我看他们都玩网站， 也想学着搞一个， 貌似就这个最号搜资料
<alick> fhmdgxs: 我以为把字体指定为 sans-serif 最正确
<alick> 貌似有许多CMS框架，想问问大家的感受
<devil_wang> alick: python的比较多
<fhmdgxs> alick: 这个字体是不是命令行下看字母舒服， 中文看起来好么
<devil_wang> alick: 我觉得google的app engine挺好的
<fhmdgxs> devil_wang: python可以写界面的？
<alick> devil_wang: 我觉得GAE不行，访问性是问题
<devil_wang> alick: 你架到自己服务器上
<alick> devil_wang: 其实这个OT了。我其实不关心网站托管
<devil_wang> 或者amazon的ec2
<alick> devil_wang: 网站托管我不太关心，目前问题是选择一个框架开始看
<alick> devil_wang: python的有哪些不错的介绍下？
<devil_wang> alick: 你可以看看heroku
<devil_wang> 跟google app engine类似
<adam8157> alick: web.py django
<alick> adam8157: 这些是不是太“底层”了，貌似算通用的网站架设框架？
<alick> adam8157: 我先用现成的CMS
<alick> adam8157: 先--》想
<adam8157> alick: worepress算了
<devil_wang> alick: 我也在找好的框架
<devil_wang> alick: 你可以看看doodle
<devil_wang> open source
<devil_wang> alick: 的，可以在上面扩展
<alick> adam8157:  er，wordpress做博客的。跟CMS还是有差距吧
<adam8157> alick: 可以作为cms阿
<alick> s/差距/差异/
<alick> devil_wang: 能给个doodle链接么？google的第一个看起来不是
<devil_wang> 我也是 google的
<devil_wang> 我在搞我的浏览器
<devil_wang> 灯下
<namoamitabuddha> wordpress 很难上。
<devil_wang> alick: 也是基于google app engine的
<devil_wang> 你可以不放在google上
<devil_wang> 放到自己local的机器上
<devil_wang> 现在有个open tool去 可以host各种第三方的app
<devil_wang> performance也有保障
<alick> adam8157: 我再看看吧。之前一直狭隘的认为wordpress就是写blog用的
<devil_wang> alick: 其实就是些blog的
<devil_wang> alick: wordpress
<alick> 但还是有人/公司用来做网站的 http://wordpress.org/showcase/tag/business/
<sevk> alick,啥网址y WordPress › Showcase » Tag » Business
<devil_wang> reiv 用的emacs客户端？
<devil_wang> 终于看到emacs同僚了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat路過
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛ubuntu比fedora火？
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的irc
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: fc相对冷清
<CyrusYzGTt> devil_wang§ 額，， 因爲可以說不同的話題。。
<devil_wang> CyrusYzGTt: 我也好久没来freenode了
<CyrusYzGTt> devil_wang§ 哦。我也一個星期沒來。。
<alvin_rxg> 是说这样吗？  =>  /set part_message Quit: ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs)
<devil_wang> alvin_rxg: faint
<alvin_rxg> 我这边是 /set part_message Ping timeout: 987654321 seconds
<devil_wang> alvin_rxg: 没事谁刻意设这个
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。
<fhmdgxs> hah
<devil_wang> ...
<devil_wang> 但疼
<fhmdgxs> 有人用vim上irc么
<alick> fhmdgxs: vim不是操作系统，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 虽然不是，但可以实现。 xD
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 但是 vim 不是用来干这个的。
<devil_wang> 果然很cd
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 虽然有 vimIRC
<devil_wang> xd
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 那是用来干吗的?
<fhmdgxs> 有个vimirc.vim有人用过么
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: vim 是用来编辑的
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 我用过，效果糟糕。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 那你认为emacs是用来干吗的？
<fhmdgxs> Emacs难道是操作系统么。。
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: emacs 说实话，很多时候不是用来编辑的。
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 那我就不玩了。。貌似还需要vim的perl支持
<alvin_rxg> 呃，还是用到 perl 的 irc 模块？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 为啥 vimscript 很多用 python
<alvin_rxg> 我咋知道，我又没那么多的插件
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 是 vim 对 py 支持比较好还是啥。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 讨论这个没意义
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 有意义。vimscript 同样不高效。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 什么高效？
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 你跑下 vimscript 就知道了。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 没跑国
<devil_wang> 一直emacs
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: emacs 用不来。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 习惯了就好
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 什么 Ctrl, Alt 看到就怕。
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 你会给你的linux定制hotkey吗？
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 不定制。
<fhmdgxs> devil_wang: 如何在tty下改变键盘的映射？
<alvin_rxg> setkeycodes ?
<devil_wang> fhmdgxs: 没玩过
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 他们有个需求是限制shell的某些命令， 我用了rbash, 但是tab键想禁用掉， 没想到好办法， 就想改个映射成个没用的键， 但也不会改
<alvin_rxg> xmodmap -e "keycode 36 = Escape"
<alvin_rxg> xmodmap -e "keycode 104 = Escape"
<alvin_rxg> :|
<hoxily> sevk, ni hao.
<hoxily> sevk, ce shi
<alvin_rxg> 谁又把 ban 列表擦干净了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是 ee 幹的好事
<alvin_rxg> 看 c++ 的书，还能了解到 <cr><lf> 的故事……
<fhmdgxs> 换行 回车？
<alvin_rxg> 回车换行
<fhmdgxs> 0x0d0a
<alick> alvin_rxg: 哪本书？书上怎么说？
<alvin_rxg> alick: praktische c++ programmierung
<alick> alvin_rxg: 这还不是英文啊
<alvin_rxg> 說，在計算機誕生前的黑暗年代～
<Freebuilder> ee 干什么坏事了？
<angelGao> 有python的中文irc么
<alvin_rxg> blablabla，Teletype 處理字符的速度是10字符每秒。然後機器問題，每次換行需要 0.2秒，就是兩個字符，就導致 teletype 運行過程中會丟失兩個字符。然後他們就編碼了 <cr><lf> 兩個字符來解決這個問題……
<alvin_rxg> alick: 英文是 Practical C++ Programming
<alick> alvin_rxg: 这不是又多造了个字符么
<alvin_rxg> alick: 他們是爲了處理機器問題呀。
<alick> alvin_rxg: 还是觉得“回车”和“换行“是两种功能更自然
<alvin_rxg> 是的呀，ascii 是兩個呀
<alick> alvin_rxg: 我是觉得他们对应打字机的两个功能键
<alvin_rxg> 那應該不是吧
<Evanescence> angelGao: #python.tw
<alvin_rxg> Title: 台南市醫師公會 TAINAN MEDICAL ASSOCIATION (@ python.tw)
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: robot ??? !!!
<alvin_rxg> shit
<angelGao> 谢谢了
<alvin_rxg> 這策略真難……要說吧， python.tw 也是有 title 的……
<angelGao> 还有什么好的irc频道推荐些
<alvin_rxg> #debian
<angelGao> 英文的看着比较吃力
<alvin_rxg> #debian-cn
<alvin_rxg> #ubuntu-cn
<angelGao> 中文的有些什么好的
<alvin_rxg> angelGao: 樂意的話，敲 /list，然後慢慢找
<angelGao> debian-cn基本没人。。。
<alick> 中文的本来人就不多
<bluebear720> oftc 上还有几个中文的IRC
<angelGao>  /list
<Freebuilder> 这年头的女人就像软件
<Freebuilder> 正式发布前不知道已被多少人试用了多少次
<angelGao> ...
<angelGao> -cn的频道搜了下就这个人最多，其他都没什么人。。
<alvin_rxg> 這不，都流行用 qq 刷表情呢
<imadper> 为什么一定要中文呢?
<angelGao> 中文有好的频道的话想加入下。。
<knownbad> 嗯，#archlinux-cn
<knownbad> 多些女生上irc人就多了。
<imadper> irc本来就是给我们这帮人上来打屁的地方
<devil_wang> 打屁 是那里的方言？
<knownbad> 还在想处女的肯定是处男。
<imadper> 不知道, 我嘞个去是哪里的方言?
<knownbad> 台湾用打屁的。
<knownbad> Coffee time.
<CyrusYzGTt> 打屁聊天
<Freebuilder> knownbad, 有道理，哥还是处男
<knownbad> 没事，看她心是不是向着你而已。
<knownbad> 这个好笑。  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-wtOKVfB1lk
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - Ted Movie Trailer (Red Band)
<angelGao> 如何光显示聊天信息，不显示别人进出房间的信息
<knownbad> 看你的客户端。
<knownbad> 通常用个script或是设定。
<angelGao> 用的texutal
<knownbad> 没用过，问别人。
<angelGao> 纯英文的设置，好多不理解。。
<knownbad> 下次进来是说你是女的就很多人会帮你了。
<knownbad> 我英文可以但有点忙。
<angelGao> 貌似找到了。。
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<angelGao> show channel join/part/quit activity
<knownbad> That's correct.
<angelGao> 设置功能太多，看着挺郁闷的
<knownbad> 一个一个的试免得不知道那个出了问题。
<angelGao> irc能保存聊天纪录么？
<angelGao> 在哪查？
<knownbad> 也看你的客户端。
<angelGao> 也是在设置里面么？
<knownbad> 我的在~/.purple/logs/下。
<knownbad> 应该有个默认的路径。
<angelGao> 我找找
<angelGao> 文件名叫什么呢。。。
<devil_wang> 你们的chromium是什么版本?
<stardust21> 18
<devil_wang> stardust21: 子号
<devil_wang> stardust21: 多少？
<stardust21> 18.0.1025.142
<knownbad> chromium 18.0.1025.151-1
<gebjgd> knownbad 老屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad 生气了？
<angelGao> 貌似debian上面的聊天内容比较长。。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你是说我放屁？
<knownbad> 这里也很热闹的。  我只有时来胡闹一番。
<gebjgd> knownbad 不是 和你老婆爽么？
<gebjgd> knownbad 现在2个人过日子 天天有性生活
<knownbad> 还好，但让你说对了。  昨天是有点不爽。
<knownbad> 没，老婆说我都不干活。
<gebjgd> knownbad 肿么了？
<gebjgd> angelGao 女的？
<gebjgd> knownbad 不干什么活？
<gebjgd> knownbad 你不动？
<gebjgd> knownbad 就在下面舒服？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 光管在干嘛？
<angelGao> no
<hh2013> linux user in /sbin/login shell ，这个用户无法使用
<devil_wang> stardust21: 142你还能设置adobe的flash storage setting
<alvin_rxg> 看書看書
<knownbad> 次数没这么多。
<devil_wang> stardust21: 访问web.sanguosha.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【三国杀online・官方网站】永不打烊的在线桌游吧！ - 游卡桌游 - 边锋集团 (@ sanguosha.com)
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 假
<Dororofig> 怎么最近电驴的服务器很难连接上？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 好的，我试试
<hh2013> This account is currently not available.
<alvin_rxg> 邊鋒？？？
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 你什么时候变得如此的勤快了
<alvin_rxg> 還活着啊？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啊
<alvin_rxg> 這麼快就6點了啊。
<hh2013> 我想让jetty服务器在非root下运行，创建了个never logged in用户，shell为/sbin/login
<stardust21> devil_wang, 打开了，怎么看能不能设置？
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 老婆马上就到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd1: 馬上就有洞了哦？
<hh2013> jetty无法使用此用户，但是nginx这个用户却能使用，php-fpm可以用nginx这个用户，设置一样
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 嗯 还有2座山
<alvin_rxg> 羨慕
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 把你女友办过来就行了
<alvin_rxg> 我沒有
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 找个
<hh2013> shell为/sbin/nologin 改下，我jetty nginx用户都是shell为/sbin/nologin
<hh2013> php-fpm可以用nginx这个用户
<alvin_rxg> 《徵女友》 走過路過，不要錯過，徵女友哦～
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 你看老色鬼不就搞到了么
<alvin_rxg> 人家有資本
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 谈谈你的优势
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 米国公民？
<alvin_rxg> 我的優勢就是沒有優勢
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 那你的优势岂不是很大
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 那越南妹呢 你们不交往了？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，太大了，沒優勢
<devil_wang> stardust21: 他有没有跳出个adobe flash的是设置框
<alvin_rxg> 不認識啊
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 始乱终弃
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<knownbad> 不认识就上了？
<knownbad> 好激情啊。
<imadper> ....
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 搞了就认识了
<knownbad> 好羡慕哦。
<gebjgd1> alvin_rxg 切磋下
<knownbad> 松鼠的尺寸肯定异于常人。
<devil_wang> stardust21: 还在？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 没有，但是右键在全局设置里可以设置的阿
<devil_wang> stardust21: 可以点？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 点什么？
<gebjgd1> knownbad 上了就认识了
<gebjgd1> knownbad 都一样的
<gebjgd1> knownbad 是。对松鼠来说绝对是雄伟了
<devil_wang> adobe跳出来设置对话框的时候
<alvin_rxg> 整個松鼠才多大
<knownbad> 应该伟大。
<devil_wang> 能设置成功？
<devil_wang> stardust21: ?
<stardust21> devil_wang, 允许 点不动 但是我看设置里容许了5k
<knownbad> angelGao: 现在热闹了吧？
<devil_wang> stardust21: 对的
<devil_wang> stardust21: 允许点不动
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你真的得试试交朋友。
<devil_wang> stardust21: 这个是bu
<devil_wang> stardust21: bug
<knownbad> 失败是成功的第一步。
<stardust21> 应该是吧 只能看可以手动设置不了
<devil_wang> stardust21: great
<devil_wang> stardust21: we can reproduce it
<stardust21> devil_wang, 手动设置也点不动，悲剧了
<devil_wang> stardust21: 恩
<devil_wang> stardust21: bug
<devil_wang> stardust21:  你还能升级到更新的？
<devil_wang> 152
<devil_wang> www-client/chromium-18.0.1025.152
<stardust21> devil_wang, 我刚更新时升级的，估计源里就是这个版本最新了
<devil_wang> 应该有更新的
<stardust21> devil_wang, 你可以试下把flash插件卸载，再打开那个网站，然后根据提示安装最新的flash插件
<stardust21> devil_wang, 或者换下火狐浏览器看
<devil_wang> stardust21: firefox也有类似的问题好像
<devil_wang> stardust21: 悲剧
<devil_wang> stardust21: chromium的flash是buildin的
<devil_wang> 你压根卸载不掉
<stardust21> devil_wang, 我Google了下，好像很普遍的一个问题
<devil_wang> 有workroud吗？
<devil_wang> stardust21: 有work round?
<stardust21> devil_wang, 我的火狐浏览器可以的
<devil_wang> stardust21: 不会吧。。
<stardust21> devil_wang, 什么是work round？
<devil_wang> stardust21: chromium有work round的方法？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 可以的
<stlifey> chromium没有自带flash的
<stlifey> chrome才有吧
<knownbad> That's work around.
<devil_wang> stlifey: chromium 有work round方法？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 无限制，当前已使用10934k
<stlifey> devil_wang: 不知道你说啥，我插件直接放到HOME里面
<devil_wang> stardust21: chromium 怎么设置？
<devil_wang> stardust21: 你说的是firefox 无限制吧？
<stardust21> devil_wang, 嗯，是火狐，
<stardust21> devil_wang, 火狐的插件版本是 shockwave flash 11.2 r202
<devil_wang> stardust21: 我care的是 chromium的 solution
<stardust21> devil_wang, 目前chromium还不行，我觉得玩游戏时换个浏览器影响不大吧
<devil_wang> stardust21: chromium-18.0.1025.151
<devil_wang> stardust21: 这个是最新的chromium build
<devil_wang> stardust21: stable 的
<devil_wang> stardust21: chromium 的release history里的版本
<stardust21> devil_wang, 那你可以试试看
<devil_wang> 我的发行版
<devil_wang> 也没有最新的package
<devil_wang> stardust21: 我用的sabayon
<devil_wang> stardust21: 基于gentoo的发行版
<devil_wang> stardust21: 我已经跟sponser联系了
<stardust21> devil_wang, 哦，那也没办法，我现在还不会自己编译安装软件
<\b> test
<sevk> \b, .. ..  ㍚ 
<\b> knownbad: 靠 ， 这也算论文？http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?tp=&arnumber=4632046&contentType=Conference+Publications
<sevk> \b,啥网址y IEEE Xplore - Abstract Page
<alvin_rxg> taiwan?
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你公司有没observe good Friday?
<knownbad> 什么Taiwan?
<knownbad> Oh, article about effect of digital life in Taiwan.
<knownbad> But it was published in 2008.  Ironically, it's outdated in digital age.
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> Society's adaptation of digital age is always evolving.  Any study should be based on time period.
<piggybox> err, e-life = no life
<\b> ……同样的数据，octave 要比 matlab 慢 10 多倍...
<\b> 换 R 写...
<piggybox> good luck
<ofan_> 怎么不用mathematica
<\b> ofan_: mathematica 不适合数值计算
<ofan_> \b: fortran
<\b> ofan_: 先用 matlab 或者其它高级语言写个模型，证明方法可行。然后再用 fortran, c/c++ 写
<ofan_> \b: fortran速度能行?
<ofan_> http://julialang.org/
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y The Julia Language
<piggybox> fortran还不够快么？
<\b> ofan_: 针对问题特殊作优化,可以比 matlab 快
<ofan_> 这个看上去比较nb
<alvin_rxg> 發過了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 看过没
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<ofan_> \b: matlab本来就不算快
<alvin_rxg> 我連 c 都不咋行，別說別的什麼語言了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: c要怎样才算行
<\b> ofan_: matlab 用户写脚本确实不快。但 matlab 内置的函数也是 c++ 和 fortran 实现的。。。而且是无数 phd 写的。
<piggybox> R也是一样
<alvin_rxg> 成爲一個所謂的高手唄。
<ofan_> \b: 还是看数据
<\b> ofan_: 自已写的通用解法一般还是没法跟 matlab 自帯的算法相比
<\b> ofan_: 所以我说要根据问题作单独优化
<alvin_rxg> 太墮落了，先看了 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Ember_%E2%80%93_Flucht_aus_der_Dunkelheit
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: City of Ember – Flucht aus der Dunkelheit – Wikipedia
<ofan_> gsoc申请截止了
<alvin_rxg> 然後又在看 木乃伊3
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 堕落
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ofan_> 我也很堕落，想写的一直没写
<ofan_> 这个julialang看上去很nb的样子
<alvin_rxg> 今天就看了10來頁的書……
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 最多一口气看100多页
<\b> ofan_: 你在 ohio state university?
<ofan_> 之后两个月都没再看
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> ofan_: 貌似 harrington 也是那里毕业的..
<piggybox> 我怎么觉得julia的那个benchmark倒是证明V8很nb
<ofan_> 然后再看的时候，就又从第一也开始...
<ofan_> 第一页
<ofan_> piggybox: v8超nb
<ofan_> \b: 恩osu中国人多
<\b> 哪里中国人都多
<ofan_> 中国人喜欢蜗居
<alvin_rxg> 還是說，我看的是木乃伊4 啊？咋感覺跟以前的又不一樣
<alvin_rxg> 待會兒還有 wolfman 看…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他们住在效区的居然能收到 dvbt...
<alvin_rxg> 哪裏
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在这个城市的西边
<\b> alvin_rxg: 估计那里房子少，视野开扩
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> 直接在屋里就能有 rice 模型
<alvin_rxg> x_X rice 模型？
<\b> 呃，好像德国的 dvbt 支持 gauß、rice 、和 rayleigh 模型
<\b> 有些编码 SNR 变化范围很大。至少德国没用
<ofan_> \b: 搞啥的，通信？
<\b> ofan_: 啥都能搞一点，通信、高频、编程...
<ofan_> 什么专业？
<\b> ofan_: 没有专业。。。。 大体上学电
<ofan_> \b: ...德国不分专业？
<ofan_> 方向呢？
<alvin_rxg> 電影看得累死了
<\b> ofan_: 想毕业的时候，看能凑到哪个方向的课表，就毕业那个专业
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 撸撸休
<alvin_rxg> 下面的 wolfman 還看不看呢
<ofan_> \b: ...这都行
<\b> scheisse, ieeexplore 上直接搜不出来，居然用 google 搜，第一篇就链到 ieeexplore ...
<\b> 神马世道
<\b> 靠，原来 electric field 打成了 electrical field....
<ofan_> \b: 德国phd有工资么
<\b> ofan_: 有，还不少。。据说英国的 phd 还是作学生看.. 德国这里就是当知识分子劳动力
<ofan_> \b: 够抵学费和花销么
<\b> ofan_: 远远有剩余
<\b> ofan_: 如果全职的话
<ofan_> \b: 额 这么爽
<\b> ofan_: 如果他们国内项目过来的，国内每月还有几千甚至一万人民币。。。
<ofan_> \b: 接私活？
<\b> ofan_: 神马回国服务都是浮云
<\b> ofan_: 天朝正腐给的
<ofan_> \b: 那个毕业了得回去吧
<\b> ofan_: 那个是假像
<\b> ofan_: 国内都人满为患了。。
<ofan_> \b: 应该会被要求回去吧，不回去天朝随时不就打了
<ofan_> 大
<ofan_> 损失
<\b> 显然。。。
<ofan_> 直接断了后路
<\b> ofan_: 你这时候不用上课吗?
<ofan_> \b: 下课了
<ofan_> 周末
<ofan_> 老美都赶着过复活节
<\b> ... 我以为美洲不过复活节。。。
<\b> 几个南美的小盆有，根本不知道这个星期是复活节
<knownbad> 因为南美流行巫术，天天都有人复活。
<piggybox> -_-
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 对他们来说这个不稀奇。
<knownbad> 只有白人为了耶稣复活就创了个宗教。
<\b> v_v
<ofan_> 复活教？
<alvin_rxg> °_°
<alvin_rxg> ³_³
<knownbad> 复活节是基督教的吧？
<alvin_rxg> ¬_¬
<\b> µ_µ
<alvin_rxg> ®_®
<alvin_rxg> ←_←
<alvin_rxg> →_→
<\b> ŧ_ŧ
<alvin_rxg> ↑_↑
<\b> ø_ø
<alvin_rxg> ↓_↓
<ofan_> 没劲
<alvin_rxg> Ø_Ø
<\b> ofan_: 你读过 taocp ?
<ofan_> 国内来的基督徒就傻蛋
<ofan_> \b: 没
<alvin_rxg> ð_ð
<ofan_> \b: 浏览过
<ofan_> 可以这么说 lol
<\b> ofan_: 记得里面有一章讲随机数生成的。。有啥高效的算法不？
<alvin_rxg> »_«
<knownbad> 我尊重宗教但得有些幽默。
<\b> 除法或者取余有点奢侈。。
<ofan_> \b: emmm.. 我就会个mod
<\b> 书在㡳楼，我懒得跑去拿...
<ofan_> \b: 随机数生成不都是基于这个的？
<ofan_> knownbad: 我也尊重，但不喜欢某些国内来的某些教徒
<\b> ofan_: 呃……分布质量稍差一点的随机数也可以
<\b> ofan_: 比如有没有甚么办法，事先生成一张表，然后免去除法，从表里抠出来几个
<piggybox> 基本上在国外我遇到的教徒都是很nice的人
<knownbad> 人性通常是不太改变的。
<knownbad> 只会比较礼貌性的隐藏些。
<ofan_> \b: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_number_generation#Generation_from_a_probability_distribution  这个
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Random number generation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan_> ?
<knownbad> 我对日本人的本意就比太确定因为太礼貌了。
<knownbad> 比较不确定。
<\b> knownbad: 这里教堂里许多修女老太婆，特和蔼，满面春风。一看就是 mugebjgd 喜欢的那种。　
<knownbad> 哈哈哈
<ofan_> piggybox: 那是老外生性nice
<piggybox> 东方文化比较含蓄，坏处是不那么直接，交流成本高
<ofan_> 从小就在这种安逸环境里长大的
<knownbad> 那是因为他们本性就不差，跟宗教少些关联。
<knownbad> 通常用宗教来改变人性都有隐藏的目的。
<ofan_> 国内来的教徒很多都是有前科的
<ofan_> knownbad: +1
<ofan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3TAOYXT840&feature=youtu.be&a
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: YouTube - Google Glasses: A New Way to Hurt Yourself (parody of Google's Project Glass)
<piggybox> this glasses will surely be banned while driving
<knownbad> 前女友也是教友。  我们最大的问题除了她妈就是她教会的所谓教友。
<knownbad> 基本上，打着宗教的伪善者很多的。
<knownbad> 宗教的另一端就是极度歧视非我类。
<knownbad> 能正确认识宗教的包容很少。
<knownbad> 当初还是我每个星期天叫她起床然后开车带她去教会陪她做礼拜。
<knownbad> 但对所谓的教友我只是披着羊皮的狼。。。
<ofan_> knownbad: 一教徒说那些体育馆天天练肌肉的基本都是同性恋
<knownbad> 呵呵，我是蛮色狼的没错。
<piggybox> ofan_: 这个倒是有可能的，哈哈
<ofan_> knownbad: 然后自己天天嘴上说搅基
<ofan_> 还看a片，说自己只是开玩笑
<knownbad> 美国的tele evangelist一堆的gay.
<knownbad> 每天跟教友说那些是罪恶然后自个晚上去实行罪恶。
<ofan_> knownbad: 干嘛的
<knownbad> 电视布道。
<piggybox> gay是罪恶？
<knownbad> 就星期天早上电视很多。
<knownbad> 根据梵蒂冈。
<ofan_> knownbad: 没电视的撸过
<knownbad> 还有一些基督教会。
<ofan_> piggybox: 他们整天说xxx是罪
<piggybox> 我的电视只用来玩xbox和看netflix
<ofan_> piggybox: 在哪？
<piggybox> ofan_: 问我么
<ofan_> piggybox: 对
<piggybox> ofan_: 我天天犯暴食罪。。。
<piggybox> ofan_: 美国
<knownbad> 他们甚至跟我前女友说她如果跟我一起当她死后将无法和我相会因为我将在地狱。
<ofan_> piggybox: 美国哪
<piggybox> ofan_: 加州
<ofan_> knownbad: 不能找信仰不同的
<knownbad> piggybox: Too much buffets?
<knownbad> You should try Las Vegas buffet of all buffets.
<ofan_> piggybox: 上学吗？
<knownbad> $50 for 24 hours of buffets.
<piggybox> knownbad: fear to eat buffets any more
<piggybox> ofan_: no
<ofan_> piggybox: ...上班？
<piggybox> ofan_: yeah
<ofan_> piggybox: 牛叉
<knownbad> Buffet is about what to eat not about eating indiscriminately.
<ofan_> piggybox: 湾区？
<knownbad> Gay city?
<piggybox> lol
<ofan_> gay area
<ofan_> 弯区..
<knownbad> 弯弯的那根。
<piggybox> many great artists are gay. they are very sensitive
<ofan_> nnd ohio连个工作的地方都没有
<knownbad> There is nothing wrong with gay.
<knownbad> But there is no reason to loose satire humor either.
<knownbad> ofan_: 你没试过附近的地区？
<ofan_> knownbad: 找个实习啊，太远了没车去不了
<ofan_> 先等gsoc消息
<knownbad> 在想带老婆去santa monica beach还是redondo beach。
<knownbad> 这倒是。
<piggybox> ofan_: 你申请了什么项目？
<ofan_> piggybox: kde的
<knownbad> Gay area应该很多求才的。
<knownbad> 你就屁股忍一忍就好了。
<ofan_> knownbad: 不都是只要stanford之类的
<ofan_> piggybox: 你在美国毕业的吗？
<piggybox> 不是，我老婆在美国毕业的
<ofan_> piggybox: 美国人？
<piggybox> ofan_: 呵呵，中国，国内大学同学
<ofan_> piggybox: 那怎么在美国工作
<piggybox> ofan_: 我？我是加拿大人
<ofan_> 。。。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 麻痹了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 被破门打劫了
<\b> fivesheep: 劫財还是劫色?
<doa> 谁用过qemu？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 劫色？  你失身了？
<knownbad> ofan_: Gay area不兴看文凭的。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 说真的？  我家里一把枪呢。  真遇上了我只好先毙了他。
<knownbad> 但得对方持有武器，武器的定义看你。
<sevk>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-07
<hha> who ip
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 还在这里泡。
<cfy> 袋鼠
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 只有宅和逃不脱的人才在这里
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 又见识了超越者
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 你呢。你是宅吧。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 逃不脱是啥？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 不能自由的。。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我没有总是在这里啊
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 那我们都是逃不脱的
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 恩。当你宅的时候你就在。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 除了，这里的富n代，管n代
<archl_dungeon> cfy: ？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ...
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 谁？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 知道bsd games么？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 去玩那些古老的玩意啊。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: roylez 一代 op
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 那知道atc么？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 恩。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 不
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 。。 就是航空管理的游戏
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我在找能玩这个游戏的bot
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 哦。我是不喜欢管理课程的，我顶多研究心理学。。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ...
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 倒。
<cfy> 额。。。我这里lag:1...
<MeaCulpa_> .
<cfy> roylez: archl_dungeon: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Shanghai/2260801
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 倪妮，肉色+凸点+勒痕 (转载)
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 这人怎么了？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 没怎么，随便推荐下。
<cfy> archl_dungeon:  貌似都没有什么人玩这个游戏？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 话说前天，那群傻傻的初中女生还玩着解纽扣诱惑我。。。
<archl_dungeon> lol
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 还是玩这个游戏的时候，互联网不发达，没有人在网上贴心得？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: è´´pp
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 啥？她们不让照。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ...
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 额。。。
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 肉肉
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 每次看到你的，就想到 meat
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 玩啥游戏啊，
<cfy> archl_dungeon: atc啊
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 玩 http://www.emhsoft.com/singularity/
<sevk> archl_dungeon,啥网址y Endgame:Singularity; an original simulation of a true AI
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 只是玩的吧
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 哦你学这个的？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 学航空管理？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 自己去论坛看。http://atc-sim.com/
<sevk> archl_dungeon,啥网址y ATC-SIM: a web-based air traffic control simulator
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 你到现在，连我学是呢么都不知道么？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 笨蛋，我根本就没记忆力啊
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 这个不是bsd-games里的atc吧
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我说的atc特指bsdgames里的
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我学EE的。你学啥的
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 你也是连我这个特性都记不住
<MeaCulpa_> archl_dungeon: 去死
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ...
<MeaCulpa_> archl_dungeon: æ­»Aussie
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 再过1个月去拜访你
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 你要来sh?
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 你在？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我在不远处的温州。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 哦。温州原来在上海附近呢。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 动车4小时
<yall> .
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 原来是靠南面的4小时。
<archl_dungeon> 不行。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 其实，上海离我家还算近，你呆多久？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 不确定
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 我就是可能去。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 毕竟我见识太浅了。对中国很不了解。
<archl_dungeon> 哈哈
<alpha080> Hi, buntuer
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 临近到了再和你说
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 如果是暑假，那我肯定在家
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 我家里到上海也就30min
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 哦，挺近便
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 对了，近便 是方言对不？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 不过上海太大。。。城市里，坐坐地铁也要好久了。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 不一样啊，不过应该可以听懂些
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 额。我么，觉得济南就够大了。。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: haha
<alpha080> 夹本。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 青岛很小的感觉，就是郊区多
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 都没去过。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 我就去过这几个城市 潍坊 济南 青岛 烟台 威海
<ColloquyUser> moring
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 我说的是记忆力，10岁之后。5岁去宁波
<archl_dungeon> 杭州
<archl_dungeon> 这些都记不住额
<cfy> archl_dungeon: o
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 我听不懂宁波话杭州话，不过宁波杭州人说的普通话大概是没问题:)
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 呵呵
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 温州话才难听懂
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 小时候我以为出了我在的城市，外人说话我都听不懂呢。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 没这么想过，我以为都一样呢
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 我祖父母都能说我完全听不懂的语言。
<alpha080> 满语？
<archl_dungeon> alpha080: 吴语（宁波话/杭州话）粤语 闽语
<archl_dungeon> 上海话/日语。。。
<alpha080> 你猴，佤依稀蛮南银
<archl_dungeon> 好吧，那时候英语也算，我姥爷经常和老外说话。。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu VPS • vps连不上了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370138 vps连不上了 还有两个月才到期 现在面板和SSH都连不上 在https://support.burst.net 提交了ticket要求修复 他问我要什么pin code 怎么弄啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhmh326 — 2012-04-07 9:09
<alpha080> 阿拉上海银啦，哇哈哟
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ....
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 什么喜欢男人？
<alpha080> 笨猪，杀驴
<archl_dungeon> cfy: ？
<cfy> alpha080: 什么喜欢男人？
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 发错了。。
<cfy> 哇伊？
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 猴子喜欢男人
<alpha080> 八嘎
<archl_dungeon> alpha080: alpha080 巴嘎
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 是不是很多人要结婚
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ?
<archl_dungeon> cfy:  jarrylyn 结婚了
<ColloquyUser> Why you say language
<ColloquyUser> 最好听懂的是北方话，南方人的普通话温州的的确听不清楚
<ColloquyUser> 其他的城市暂时没感觉
<MeaCulpa_> 上海话和日语一样，单音节为主，但除此之外就没啥区别了
<MeaCulpa_> s/区别/共同点
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 我姥爷奶奶那是在上海被迫学日语
<MeaCulpa_> archl_dungeon: 可怜
<kingbo> 早
<hoxily> kingbo: 早
<kingbo> hoxily: 你好
<hoxily> kingbo: 好. bot?
<kingbo> hoxily: 对，真人版bot
<hoxily> kingbo: 我是来挂机的.
<kingbo> hoxily: 呃，同道路过
<kungfan> 哪里有x windows方面的资料?
<kingbo> kungfan: 这个网上应该很多啊
<kungfan> 我想在不同终端同时开多个桌面环境。
<kingbo> kungfan: 你用的什么系统？
<kungfan> ubuntu
<kungfan> and fedora
<kingbo> kungfan: 哦，装了什么图形管理器。简单点就
<kingbo> 1、X :1
<kingbo> 2、exporty DISPLAY=:1
<kingbo> 3、图形管理器命令
<kungfan> 哦,等会起床试试
<kingbo> kungfan: 早安
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer有插件可以把截图发weibo么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370140 rbt.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-07 9:49
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 我支持pizza，蛋糕和牛奶是不是会在2个月内死去呢
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa_: 只
<hh2013> 一碟，，一碟。。。
<andyhou> test
<sevk> andyhou, .. ..  ㍢ 
<devil_wang> andyhou: test back
<andyhou> devil_wang: ㍢
<devil_wang> andyhou: 10点？
<andyhou> 啊，纠结啊，看原版要用google translate,看翻译又怕被误导，很纠结
 * archl_dungeon 回家了。
<yall> ls
<LOL_> 请问，tls的pop或imap端口是多少？gmail
<LOL_> cleamoon: 你知道gmail的pop端口是多少吗？用tls
<LOL_> ssl pop 995 imap 465 smtp 465
<LOL_> tls smtp 587
<LOL_> 我想知道tls的pop 和imap端口是多少
<ofan_> 443
<LOL_> ofan_: pop 还是imap ?
<ofan_> LOL_: 问服务商
<LOL_> ofan_: 额，google貌似只说了ssl，没说tls... 不知RFC上有没有指定
<ofan_> LOL_: 没说就是不支持
<LOL_> ofan_: 有相应的rfc吗？
<ofan_> 不知道
<LOL_> ofan_: 哦
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教 执行shell脚本的时候为什么echo -e的-e会出现 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370149 脚本是这样的： #!/bin/bash #program: # This program is used to show " Hello World!" in screen. #History: #2012/4/7 Duan First release PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH echo -e "Hello World ! \a \n" exit 0 执行后： duan@duan-G450:~/s …
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,脚本怎么样了?
<richard_> xchat 中如何发送表情呢
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 显示有发行版升级，但安装更新那个按钮是灰色的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370151 昨天更新了，出现了很多毛病，等今天更新，结果出现了如题的状况。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lngdzph — 2012-04-07 11:19
<DaBao> 繼續等待正式版
<DaBao> 而且要等到發行一周到半個月再說
<richard_> 我现在用beta版
<DaBao> 還在混跡于 10.04，呵呵
<richard_> xchat 中可以发送表情吗？
<DaBao> (^_~)-☆
<richard_> 还有我最近装了个osdchat
<DaBao> 這就是表情(^_^)v
<richard_> 无法正常显示中文
<DaBao> 編碼：UTF-8
<richard_> 在源代码里边改吗
<DaBao> 應該是在設置參數中吧
<richard_> 好的，我看看
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04的firefox看不了flash是缺少什么？其它浏览器正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370155 火狐的旧版本（下载火狐3.6也正常）正常，就是最新的火狐10和火狐11都不行 不知道是不是误删除了什么文件了，是什么原因？ 命令行运行没有错误提示，其它正常，只是看不了flash 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者  …
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会 graphviz
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/181265.htm
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y 互联网鄙视食物链大全：玩豆瓣的鄙视玩天涯的_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 我
<andyhuzhill> 有木有人做过Qt的移植 昨天花了一晚上编译了一个Qt for arm  交叉编译了一个小小的form 居然bus error
<andyhuzhill>  :(
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • flashget卸载不了！怎么卸载它？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370158 从网上下了一个flashget的tar包，解压安装以后不能用（应用里有flashget的图标，点击没反映！），之后用新利得卸载，却找不到安装的这个程序！找到/usr/share/flashget 这个文件夹也删除不了！求高人指点，怎么卸载这个程序！ 统计信息:  …
<ofan_> andyhuzhill: 做过qt，没做过arm移植
<houge> 请问大家，我的笔电使用快捷键无法调节显示器亮度，有什么办法么？切换到tty下也不行。
<ofan_> andyhuzhill: qtsdk貌似直接可以下编译好的
<ofan_> houge: ubuntu?
<houge> ofan_: fedora kde
<ofan_> houge: fedora貌似问题不少
<ofan_> houge: 看kde系统设置里
<andyhuzhill> ofan_: for PC linux 的qtSDK是可以用编译好的， 不过ARM的一般都是自己编译的啊
<houge> ofan_: 其实我用ubuntu livecd也不行
<houge> 设置里弄了也不行
<ofan_> andyhuzhill: 我记得可以选arm的bin
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-35.gif
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 这个图能画么？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不像是graphviz画的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我说能画这种图么？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不能
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 只用graphviz画过简单点和线的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 上次听 ray 说环境模型的图都能画。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 那是可以的
<ofan_> 就一个stack
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 这种 http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-12.gif
<andyhuzhill>  :|
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu怎么给移动硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370160 最开始移动硬盘是四个ntfs格式的分区，在ubuntu上使用时写文件比较慢，而且常出现在xp上使用时常出现RAW现象，要chkdsk才能恢复。 所以计划分成两个区，分别是ext3与fat32格式。首先使用fdisk分区，正常格式化成ext3格式后，却无法mount …
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 你纠结图干什么，理解了用别的形式也能画明白
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我要在电脑上画，很麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 画图我一点不会。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 装个dia
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 操作熟练了几分钟就搞定
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: dia?
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 专门话类似流程图一类
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 这类软件很多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: graphviz 的好处在于不需要手动排版。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 有限制的
<ofan_> 画'图'比较好，能自动计算节点之间的距离等
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 因为我艺术细胞不太好，所以排出来的可能还没电脑排出来的好看。
<doa> 有谁用过bochs或者qemu？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我知道，你是说 graph thoery 的 graph.
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: yup
<ofan_> 还有很多diagram
<ofan_> BNF,EBNF的diagram表示等
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 刚才看了下，dia 基本上 WYSIWYG
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: BNF 图表示？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: syntax diagram也叫railroad diagram
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 在？
<locodir-user> 1
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 是不是每次开机都要 xrdb .Xdefaults
<shenme> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/181265.htm
<namoamitabuddha> 求一个漂亮的英文字体
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么赋值时等号两边不能有空格？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370166 会提示什么not found....这是什么意思？小白一枚 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-07 12:43
<hoxily> namoamitabuddha: Dejavu Sans Mono(derived from Bitstream Vera Sans), it has more characters. http://www.winterdom.com/weblog/content/binary/WindowsLiveWriter/OtherProgrammingFonts_6F1A/DejaVuSansMono%5B11%5D.png
<namoamitabuddha> hoxily: dejavu 不漂亮，个人觉得。
<namoamitabuddha> hoxily: 我正在用。
<ofan_> 不大哈走了？
<ofan_> 消息称雅虎员工总数达1.8万 有能力裁员1万人
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • gcc出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370170 gcc test.c然后出现 Code: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 我通过将源里面的lucid改成natty将gcc和g++升级到4.5以后就出现了这种情况..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanshangzhao — 2012-04-07 13:14
<DBLobster> UDP: bad checksum. From 8.8.8.8:53 to 119.248.80.110:27790 ulen 71
<yanxiaolongchong> help --topic
<yanxiaolongchong> 怎么查看topic?谢谢
<richard_> @yanxiaolongchong  /help topic
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • 求助贴，登录时候卡在最后一个图标上面就不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370172 无论是直接安装kubuntu还是从ubuntu装kde，启动都会卡在卡在K图标上，反复安装了多次，都仍然无解，我是kde得重视fans啊，gonme用不惯，求指点。。。 在台式机上面安装都好好得，没什么问题，笔记本为什么就不行立呢？？ …
<sevk> 新 开源小工具 • ubuntu下塔防游戏：七十二座天门阵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370178 这是目前正在做的一个应用，由于感觉难以讲清楚，所以制作一个视频先放上 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc3MzI0Mjky.html 以给一个直观印象 我比较喜欢塔防游戏，尤其是可以自己定制的塔防游戏，所以我有几篇玩“oldj 的 HTML5 塔防游戏” …
<Guest41895> 大家好，新人来报道！
<richard_> 你好  @guest41895
<Guest41895> hi richard_ ^_^
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vimim的云输入法有点慢啊。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370182 每次打完一个字母，要等0.3s左右的时间才刷新，太慢了。。。 大家是怎么解决的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-07 14:11
<hoxily> Guest41895: hi
<mofaph> 怎么查看视频卡支持的颜色数和分辨率？
<soiamso> mofaph: 上网查
<mofaph> soiamso, 有没有一个命令可以查看？lspci -v -s 00:02.0 显示的信息没有颜色数和视频卡的。
<soiamso> mofaph: 显卡上边的信息没有什么意义吧，你还不如运行些 benchmark 的程序
<soiamso> mofaph: 假显卡还是有的
<mofaph> soiamso, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<soiamso> mofaph: 到intel 的网查
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,脚本怎么样了?今天不行就算了,未完成状态的脚本也可以,我可以参考
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vimim的搜狗云输入开不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370183 我装了一个vimim.pinyin.txt扔到plugin下面 进入vim想临时开启云输入:let g:vimim_cloud='sogou'，没有用 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-07 14:33
<Freebuilder> 能否临时关闭 xterm 的输入法支持？
<Freebuilder> 换了 OpenDNS 好慢！
<Freebuilder> 好处一点没体会到！
<soiamso> unbound
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 「求助」如何在BackTrack 5 上安裝GNOME 3？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370185 請教如何在BackTrack 5 上安裝GNOME 3？ 另外，還想知道如何更新BackTrack中的軟體，我嘗試用"apt-get update"，但它提示沒有更新。 謝謝 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2012-04-07 14:57
<richard_> (IghxyxeeVAk) "Tiny jet engine test 1" by "johnnyq90" is "Tech" - Length: 0:01:46
<LOL_> 请教个问题，我想用dd制作系统安装盘(u盘),现有一个8G的金士顿u盘，我需要先把它格式化吗？
<soiamso> LOL_: dd why ?
<LOL_> soiamso: 额，只看过dd的使用方法，别的貌似有点复杂
<LOL_> soiamso: grub4dos有点看不懂
<soiamso> LOL_: LFS ？
<LOL_> soiamso: -_-" 偶只是菜鸟而已，
<soiamso> LOL_: unetbootin
<soiamso> LOL_: 跟 grub4dos 有屁关系
<snoop_fy`> 有没有知道微信所用的.aud后缀的声音文件怎样才能提取里面的声音信息?或者有没有了解这方面的大牛，求指点
<soiamso> snoop_fy: speex ?
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 估计qq也就这能力
<snoop_fy> soiamso: OK，我去看看
<LOL_> soiamso: 我只是想知道是否需要格式化，
<LOL_> 虽然貌似dd会从磁盘的头开始写
<soiamso> LOL_: 不需要，只会修改 MBR 的引导部分，不会修改分区表，也不会修改文件系统的 头，dd 就会吧mbr的分区表修改掉，除非你避开 512bit
<LOL_> soiamso: 额，关键是里面没啥空间了，都被电影给占了。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 使用dd 而不是 unetbootin 这是一个奇怪的想法
<LOL_> soiamso: 额，就看懂了dd的安装方法在官网上面的。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 这个有难度
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> LOL_: 20G一下空间不够 linux 用
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ubuntu10.04安装ati驱动之后一直黑屏，recovery也进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370186 我的机器是Thinkpad t400,显卡是ati 3400系列 先装winxp，再修改boot.ini 加载硬盘上的ubuntu iso 安装ubuntu 装完之后内核有两个： 3.0.0-12和2.6.32-40 一直用得好好的，昨天想用wine玩一下windows下面的小游戏，发现有些游 …
<richard_>  www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpbFMhOAwE
<bluek> 有人吗？
<snoop_fy> bluek: 我是活着的
<bluek> 你们用的是啥网银啊？
<snoop_fy> bluek: 一般的网银，反正有虚拟机。。。
<bluek> 晕哈
<snoop_fy> bluek: 当然你可以存一部分钱到支付宝里面，这样支付的时候就不用开虚拟机了。。
<bluek> 这个我知道
<bluek> 支付宝也运行firefox了。。。我是在探探这边有没有什么新的发现哈
<bluek> 用上海交通银行
<soiamso> bluek: 手机银行支付
<bluek> 我不会用手机
<bluek> 除了打电话，发消息
<soiamso> bluek: 大额用中国银行
<bluek> 中国银行只能在ie上用
<soiamso> bluek: 却是最安全，最容易改成firefox 的银行，但是没有改
<bluek> 哦哦
<soiamso> bluek: 双动态密码，也没有几家了，在大陆
<bluek> 是的是的，但是很烦，又是手机又是动态口令
<bluek> 不扯了哦，我去银行办一个
<iGoogle> bluek: 现在不都是信用卡嘛。
<bluek> 我从来不用信用卡
<iGoogle> 不需要网银。
<soiamso> bluek: 现在不收令牌的钱，也就是免费开网银
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神V5
<iGoogle> 不用信用卡，是自己找麻烦
<soiamso> iGoogle: paypall?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 幸好你也用了。 lol
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 不是用speex压缩的好像，或者做了别的处理，因为我用speexdec无法解码。。
<iGoogle> soiamso: alipay也可以啊。
<bluek> 用信用卡是悲剧，我记忆力不好。万一忘记还了就得要利息。
<iGoogle> 没用过的，才这样说。 bluek
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 为什么要解那个？
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 有的东西想留存起来，因为以后都不会有了
<soiamso> snoop_fy: mp3 ?
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 不是，一个人的声音
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 微信嘛，聊天记录倒是很容易导出来，但是声音，没法提取出来，都是这种文件
<soiamso> snoop_fy: tencent 就这德行，开放个屁
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 在手机上的？
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 嗯，就是手机上的那个微信
<soiamso> snoop_fy: java 这种工程好 逆向吗？
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 使用arch三天 如今有几个问题没解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370193 安装arch的过程很曲折，大约下载了五六个各种版本，都是U盘启动之后卡死，或者引导失败的--最终发现，u盘有问题 格式化U盘之后，再装，一切正常。因为对arch软件管理不熟悉，很多软件没有安装，而且怎么也装不上nvidia驱动， …
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 你说的是Android吧，普通的java直接变成java的字节码，.class文件，但是android里面还会将.class字节码变成davilk的字节码.dex，然后默认的发行包貌似还会用proguard加密一次，所以android的软件包逆向难度应该还是比较大的
<soiamso> snoop_fy: android  app 逆向工程
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 嗯，我说的就是这个，难度应该很大
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 就是类似 php 的 加密？
<snoop_fy> soiamso: proguard是一个混淆工具，我不是很了解php。。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=143221&sid=d9811848493e56876ee7d6264ebbfcd3
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: 重新认识xterm及我的配置详解 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 似乎 xterm 都应该换成 XTerm
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 只要能逆向出加密那一步就可以了吧
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 只要delvik 没有相应的加密模块，就能逆向出来
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 都可以的吧
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: xterm 意味着调用方式只能是 /usr/bin/xterm。你可以尝试 ln -s /usr/bin/xterm ~/tmp-xterm; ~/tmp-xterm
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: Debian 是用 symbolic link 来确定 x-terminal-emulator 的，然后用 xterm 就挂了。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用了两年10.4，实在是不想装12.4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370197 10.4用了两年了，它的3D效果我灰常喜欢，装在笔记本上出去可以忽悠不少客户，12.4？ 之前装了11.4试了一下，效果非常不理想，虽然10.4有些小毛病不是很完美，还是暂时用着，目前很长一段时间内还不考虑安装12.4 统计信息: 发表于 …
<Tommy_Cao> svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read chunk size: Secure connection truncated (https://www.metasploit.com)
<sevk> Tommy_Cao,啥网址y ["the scheme https does not accept registry part: www.metasplo . IN gettitle"]
<Tommy_Cao> svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read chunk size: Secure connection truncated
<Tommy_Cao> 请问哪位大神知道这怎么回事／
<CyrusYzGTt> 用代理更新唄，
<Tommy_Cao> 这个问题是？
<Tommy_Cao> CyrusYzGTt, ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 更新不能就用代理。。
<Tommy_Cao> CyrusYzGTt, 木有代理。
<CyrusYzGTt> Tommy_Cao§ 那就等下次更新
<Tommy_Cao> CyrusYzGTt, 哎。。只能这样了。
<xiaok> 亲，这里头怎么注册昵称啊？
<richardlxc1> “/ns register 名字  密码   邮箱”
<richardlxc1> @xiaok
<snoop_fy> 中文测试
<CyrusYzGTt> 測試失效
<snoop_fy> ....
<snoop_fy> 换了一个字体。。
<richardlxc1> 测试什么
<sevk> richardlxc1, .. ..  ㍨ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 切換字體失效
<CyrusYzGTt> 切換字體失效
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 没失效。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 給我 ssh 就 生效
<snoop_fy> 中文字体跟英文字体的宽度在我的emacs里总是有问题，终于找到了一个字体，解决了
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 我的机器在内网里，给你ssh有啥用。。:)
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ ..需要能看 youtube的
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿，看youtube就一定要用ssh么?
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ ..我這裏絕對需要
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ vpn太霸道，， ssh王道
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 啦啦啦~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/207078 看，毫无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ ..額，， 話說 原來你是個帥哥，，不是美女，，  你找 羅姐吧。。
<snoop_fy> Cy
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 这里的女人貌似都是有老公的。。想来自己瞎逛到这个地方来的女人肯定不是凡人!
<richardlxc1> 用ipv6上也毫无压力啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 表示知道
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 我从上次失恋的时候就放弃了在这里找到希望
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ ..好吧
<namoamitabuddha> 额
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<CyrusYzGTt> richardlxc1§ 不是原生 ipv6一樣不安全帳號不見找回很麻煩的
<richardlxc1> 学校ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> richardlxc1§ - -|||
<richardlxc1> 或者走隧道
<xiaok> 亲，邮件中提示的msg 命令无效？
<richardlxc1> "/msg"
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • unity 面板文字重影 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370204 如图 切换到gnome-shell 下显示正常 unity 下就成了这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingthen — 2012-04-07 16:44
<richardlxc1> 不能用吗？
<xiaok> 提示无效的口令
<richardlxc1> "/help msg"
<richardlxc1> 看有结果么
<xiaok> msg help not found
<richardlxc1> 那你重新找个插件吧
<xiaok> 什么是插件？
<richardlxc1> 或者在NickServ 右键打开聊天窗口
<richardlxc1> 好像还没有这个nickname
<namoamitabuddha> ......
<xiaok> 我在iphone上，用的mango
<richardlxc1> 有时间在pc用xchat,或者 pidgin  ，iphone上没用过
<xiaok> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xiaok eqobjnbftwow
<richardlxc1> 这样可以了吗？
<xiaok> 您能帮我运行下么？
<richardlxc1> 不可以吧
<xiaok> 就是上面那个指令
<xiaok> 实验下？拷贝加斜杠粘贴六十
<xiaok> 就是
<richardlxc1> 你得先退出
<richardlxc1> 要不然我没法用 xiaok
<xiaok> 好的
<richardlxc1> 可以了
<alvin_rxg> ... http://dulei.si/files/2012/04/07/19c71b1d12d12b4ae7168890feedce42.jpg
<snoop_fy> 吃饭去...
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: OCaml / Haskell 的 functor 支持从整数到类型的这种映射么？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 例如 类型 (datatype n)
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 整数到类型的这种映射？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你说的是一个数字 对应一个类型？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 对
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 数字只是一个例子，就是说从一个值对应一个类型。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 就是动态类型拉
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你的结果是一个动态类型
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 有一个动态类型的库
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: ?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/GHC/Type_families
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: GHC/Type families - HaskellWiki
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 这个不像吧
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/6.12.2/html/libraries/base-4.2.0.1/Data-Dynamic.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Data.Dynamic
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 用这个方法因该能实现，你的想法就是动态类型，但是 haskell ocaml是静态语言吧
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不是，需要类型推断。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这种做法不是完全的。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: restricted
<alvin_rxg> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BS19FmJb/123RbU.jpg
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 需要在什么地方推断？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我在看 coq, 他是基于 ocaml 实现的，语法和 ocaml 相近。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 他里面支持定义这样的函数：
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: type function
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: Definition f := fun (x : Prop) (y : x) => y.
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 应该不会在haskell 出现的，最多也就做到 type family 这种，只为少写代码
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: caml 自身能做到么？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: Type, Set, Prop 在 coq 里面是特殊的类型。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 他的元素 本质上 是类型。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 看实现吧，例如haskell newtype 就是 type -> type , data 最近也引入了 type family 语法
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 但是你提出的 instance -> type 就没有看到，可能以后有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 来了
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这东西的实现是 restricted 我再次重申下。否则类型推断不能做。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 等价于停机问题。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 不知道什么是停机问题
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 就是写不出一个程序，判断一个程序是否能终止计算。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 升级了之后 systemd 不能启动 networkmanager
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 必须手动
<alvin_rxg> oh
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你画电路图是用啥软件
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: multisim
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • MySQL的deb包怎么装？dpkg -i 装不上！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370215 Code: virtual@Lenovo-G470:~$ sudo dpkg -i mysql-5.5.22-debian6.0-x86_64.deb [sudo] password for virtual: (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 186528 个文件和目录。) 正预备替换 mysql 5.5.22 (使用 mysql-5.5.22-debian6.0-x86_64.deb) ... 正在解压缩将用于更替的包文件  …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是 gnu 的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是 gpl 的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是，开源的我不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 电路？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: spice?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我用的都是老师教的。
<zlei> 大家用桌面搜索吗？
 * snoop_fy test
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu 64位系统成功，但无法启动！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370219 笔记本型号：Fujitsu S561，CPU：i5 2450，内存：4G。 Ubuntu版本：10.10，11.04，11.10，12.04，64位和32位都试过。 64位：可以安装成功，但装完后无法进入系统，错误提示： fsck from util-linux 2.19.1 fsck: fsck.vfat: not found fsck: Error 2 while  …
<zlei> 除了google的还有什么可以用.google的搜索窗口快捷键不好用啊.
<palomino|working> 我一般找文件用locate
<alvin_rxg> 我用 find
<cfy> mlocate
<CyrusYzGTt> +1
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 我在电脑上放了些html书籍,用google搜索太方便了,就是google的快捷键不好用,
<alvin_rxg> 能有多少东西啊，自己的东西都找不到么？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 尼玛，没有奖状的比赛伤不起啊。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 连个加分都没有，只当为‘校’争光了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: acm?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: yeah
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-51.gif
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这种图和电路图很像，能画么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-49.gif
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这种是matlab画出来的么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有可能是matlab的simlink画出来的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是吧，SICP 很早。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: Simulink
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦，sicp啊，那不知道了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 而且我听说 SICP 的作者是 GNU 的推崇者。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这和电路图很像吧？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看下 lisp 里面怎么实现。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你妹啊。。。不也要每次都这样。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我倒是准备写个程序跑bsdgames里的atc
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你觉得怎么样？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说那个积分器
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对你应该无比简单吧
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问，gtkqq要怎么安装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370221 如题。 在github网站上下载下来了kernelhcy-gtkqq-74f8acf.tar.gz，查看里面的INSTALL文件， 可是，根本没有./configure啊…… 怎么安装……？ 小弟对git机制不是很了解，也很想学习，但是不知到如何学起，有什么资料呢？ 希望各位大大指点迷津。 …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会积分器
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那里那个图看见没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像看到了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就是那个 initial-value 什么的图
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这种图应该看得懂吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 额。没仔细看。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这和电路图很像吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这个和信号系统的图比较像，我写代码去了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么信号系统的图？
<Evanescence> http://stackoverflow.com/q/10053996/711901
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 电路的一们学科
<sevk> Evanescence ⇪ t: video - how to program some "dynamic" graphic image like most seen in movie - Stack Overflow
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 信号与系统
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 电子的一们学科
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你给我看几个图
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: example
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你自己网上搜搜，我要写程序了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我找不到啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你有没有现成的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有，我只有书
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用简单工具手画两个看看
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 真没空啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 而且我也不太会。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: SICP 上叫 signal-flow diagram
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 以后聊
<Freebuilder> 信号与系统画的都是函数图
<sevk> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Ubuntu 12.04翻译不完整和virtualbox死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370227 Ubuntu12.04翻译不完全的地方 1.系统设置——电源—— When the lid is closed Show battery status in the menu bar When battery is present When battery is charging/in use 2.系统设置——外观 3.Ubuntuone没有翻译完全 4.亮度和锁屏 REquire my password when waking from susp …
<fvw> clang 好像还不错哦
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何强制删除vmware http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370230 RT VMWARE出问题了， 打不开界面了。。如何强制删除？ 用 sudo vmware-installer -u vmware-workstation后报错。 3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanlinlan — 2012-04-07 20:28
<faweideniu> 重启后试试
<jary_p> /erc-cmd-NP
<vic> wayland  最近好像很安静啊
<jary_p> /erc-cmd-HOWMANY
<raylei> ??
<stlifey> phoronix上面不是说wayland能跑gnome-shell了？
<vic> 羡慕 用ipv6
<vic> 的
<richardlxc> haha
<richardlxc> mao 就是啊
<richardlxc> 噢也是
<mao> ipv6哈哈
<mao> 不过半年后就要离开校园了
<richardlxc> 是啊
<richardlxc> 校园现在免费ipv6
<richardlxc> 怎么才能根据ipv6确定地理位置呢
<richardlxc> 有什么命令吗
<vic> 离开学校好多年的 单身老男人 黯然 飘过
<Tommy_Cao> svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read chunk size: Secure connection truncated (www.metasploit.com)
<Tommy_Cao> 帮忙解决下问题／
<Tommy_Cao> svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read chunk size: Secure connection truncated (www.metasploit.com)
<richardlxc> 太大了？
<Tommy_Cao> ？？
<richardlxc> chunk size
<yall> Tommy_Cao: 看到你这个，吾还以为吾断线了呢。
<Tommy_Cao> yall, ~~!
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 吓着您了
<richardlxc> 哈哈
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 这个问题可能解决／
<yall> Tommy_Cao: 吾说。是你问这问题，貌似问了好多遍了。还没解决？
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 这个问题可能解
<Tommy_Cao> yall,
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 没有呢。
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 这不正在努力中，无解
<yall> Tommy_Cao: svn啥命令啊
<richardlxc> 你在这网站搞啥的？
<yall> Tommy_Cao: 是说 svn command.command是啥
<Tommy_Cao> yall, svn up
<Tommy_Cao> yall, and msfupdate
<richardlxc> Tommy_Cao: 你到谷歌搜索吧
<yall> Tommy_Cao: 很好奇为啥会有`!svn'
<richardlxc> 貌似很多人有这问题
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc,一共就两页全被找完了。
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 就是没有
<richardlxc> 都没有解决
<richardlxc> ？
<Tommy_Cao> yall, 我比你还好奇呢。
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 是啊。无解才来问大家。
<raylei> chunk size是什么意思？
<sevk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 大家帮帮忙，这个python的题目怎么写，后半个不知道什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370231 Write a function slope(x1, y1, x2, y2) that returns the slope of the line through the points (x1, y1) and (x2, y2). Be sure your implementation of slope can pass the following doctests: def slope(x1, y1, x2, y2): """ >>> slope(5, 3, 4, 2) 1.0 >>> slope(1, 2, 3, 2) 0. …
<Tommy_Cao> raylei, 问我么？
<richardlxc> 相当大的
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 不是很大啊。
<richardlxc> 噢
<Tommy_Cao> svn co ***都能下载下来。
<raylei> Tommy_Cao: 我想建议的是，可以从这关键字入手解决你的问题
<Tommy_Cao> raylei, 我已google其中关键字后才过来
<richardlxc> 你在下载东西吗？
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 没有啊。
<richardlxc> 那干啥的？
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, 更新
<Tommy_Cao> richardlxc, msfconsole msfupdate
<richardlxc> 你用metasploit干啥的
<namoamitabuddha> Which is better? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<richardlxc> namoamitabuddha: 得看你硬件了
<namoamitabuddha> richardlxc: 支持 64-bit 的 cpu。2g ram
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<richardlxc> 那就用64  位的吧，32位也可以运行在64位的cpu上
<namoamitabuddha> 已经用了很长时间 32-bit，换起来不知道是否累。
<namoamitabuddha> 而且不清楚 debian squeeze 的 multiarch 是否足够好。
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 菜鸟对内核一个很深很深的疑惑，求助高手科普 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370235 曾经有一个叫作蓝点linux的，它的启动信息，就是闪下闪下的那些就是中文 像这种中文内核很难实现吗？ 或者这没有意义，我只是想知道都这么多年过去了还是不容易实现？ 如果理论上能实现，只是不值得做所 …
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 是不是市面上只有ASUS和Dell的笔记本有8G内存
<thanatoid>  有人试过Kstm软件的么我安不上 它是一个kde下的ssh管理软件 有替代的也行
<thanatoid>  有人试过Kstm这软件的么我安不上 它是一个kde下的ssh管理软件 有替代的也行
<MeaCulpa_> .
<namoamitabuddha> .
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计是systemd的问题。重新enable就好了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是所有机器都要enable一次
<zcf115> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=370237&sid=d7235e8b9fbeb851ebe69023a176fce6
<sevk> zcf115 ⇪ t: 在线等，急！有关移动硬盘问题。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zcf115> 帮忙看下
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321434/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y youtube上播放最多的中文歌曲！ - AcFun.tv
<cnhezhong> 因为中国人多
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> ca
<roylez_> adam8157: 给你练火眼金睛和顺风耳
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 你这贴出来 报复社会。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 现在能说了么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。。我不会啊。。
<roylez_> cfy: 叫你丫不去背单词
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会绘图
<cfy> bot用啥颜色好？
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备把blog搬到heroku了
<cfy> roylez: 你看完了么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不在heroku在哪里？
<devil_wang> adam8157: 你怎么解决db的问题的
<adam8157> roylez_: 自己有虚拟主机现在
<devil_wang> adam8157: heroku的db storage太少了
<adam8157> devil_wang: 啥问题?
<adam8157> devil_wang: 我静态页面
<roylez_> cfy: 废话，显然看完。氪金眼99级
<devil_wang> adam8157: 那还好
<adam8157> devil_wang: 那你用openshift好了
<cfy> roylez: 我也看完咯
<devil_wang> adam8157: 我当时就是db 放弃了heroku
<roylez_> devil_wang: 我们没有db
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看看这些，我先离开会儿。
<roylez_> adam8157: heroku维护简单点
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 别。。没兴趣啊。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋个维护?
<devil_wang> roylez_: 维护还好
<devil_wang> roylez_: google app engine也好维护
<roylez_> adam8157: 就是不维护...
<adam8157> roylez_: 还有啥paas的比较好的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你吃多了可以去用 cloudfoundry 吧
<roylez_> adam8157: github和heroku足矣
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: !
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 不想把这种东西放github上阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不想公开代码？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不想, 没必要. blog这种东西
<roylez_> adam8157: blog只写技术，不写其他，没什么不可以公开的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就不肯 take a peak? 算了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你说take a peek?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我都不知道你想干啥？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 而且我其实是不会scheme的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像我不会emacs lisp一样
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cl的化，宏那块也不太会
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因为你可能学过类似 singal-flow diagram，我对那个恰好不是特别领会。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就一个 section 不需要弄明白其中代码的意思，只是看下那些图以及一些解释。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有你应该知道 sicp 不是介绍语法的，所以也没什么特别的宏什么的这种高级语法。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 其实就是组成方程吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 比如a+b=3a这种吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 其他我也不懂了
<vic> 有没有那种可以直接解方程的语言
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你先从头到尾看下行不？我离开会儿。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 算了吧。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没兴趣
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不好意思了
<cfy> vic: maxima
<cfy> vic: mathematica
<cfy> vic: matlab
<cfy> vic: any programming language
<roylez_> adam8157: 笑死了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323205/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y [苍天哥]退伍军人教你杀僵尸 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 我前几天拉下水的那个 现在成天看acfun
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<cfy> 主席天天看acfun
<roylez_> adam8157: 给帽子，我ban了cfy
<cfy> 祖国未来堪忧。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我干啥了。。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 逼你去背单词
<cfy>  ban了我，我正好不来了，好
<fyodor_> 有的方校长死了，他还活着；有的方校长活着，他已经死了。lol
<cfy> roylez： 主席英明
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说啥时候给他解封比较合适？
<adam8157> roylez_: 您看着办
<adam8157> 哦弥陀佛
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04LTS不能使用wubi安装吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370243 刚才下载了precise-desktop-i386.iso，解压后没有看到以往的wubi 统计信息: 发表于 由 多云转大雨 — 2012-04-07 22:36
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276007/
 * adam8157 一般不喜欢ban人, 经常清ban列表..
 * roylez_ 天生是做城管的料
<vic> 主席 很 恐怖
<foo42> roylez: 不够彻底
<foo42> roylez: 最好ban ip
<foo42> roylez: 122.228.131.78
<foo42> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> adam8157: 可怜，直接ban了cloak的版本
<foo42> 人呢？
<foo42> roylez: 主席
<foo42> roylez_: 主席
<foo42> roylez: 傻乐
<foo42> - -!
<foo42> 别啊。。。
<foo42> roylez: 主席，快ban了我。。。
<mugebjgd> foo42: 怕什么 18年后又是一条好汗
<mugebjgd> foo42: XD
<foo42> mugebjgd: 那你ban我把
<foo42> mugebjgd: ip+chenfengyuan 谢谢
<foo42> 122.228.131.78
<cch> 这事肿么了
<mugebjgd> foo42: 我是有爱心的
<foo42> mugebjgd: roylez: 算了，，我还是自觉吧。。
<foo42> 被单词去。。。
<mugebjgd> 告诉大家一个好消息！前段时间，于老师被骗进昌平一个传销组织里了！
<mugebjgd> 但因为他一上课就睡觉，一吃饭就精神，天天大肠刺身，弄满屋子味儿，还抽烟，喝酒，烫头发，还老调戏女学员，结果，被传销的开除了！
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323178/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 美女明星看到裸体男之后 Punkd S01E03 - AcFun.tv
<mugebjgd> 于老师很快又能回到舞台跟大家见面了！
<srdgame> 昌平。。。
<srdgame> 好近
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然能这样搞 Jessica Alba
<adam8157> roylez_: jessica很漂亮阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 她变白了些
<roylez_> adam8157: 你有没有把那电影推荐给你的狗眼朋友？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没敢
<roylez_> adam8157: 果断推荐啊
<dddyyyyyy> .
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: maya was here some days ago
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..額，，
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: but you were not here then
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..我工作去了，當然不在
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: i installed the chrome from the site of google, but i don't find it ...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..??
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 google的 repo 被gfwed了。。現在只能 代理下載了
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: er... i download it from www.google.com/ncr
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de <~ google.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..額，， I 下載 from google repo yum use 代理
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<\b> mugebjgd: 甚马是光管?
<xuusheng> mugebjgd: 不知道啊。
<mugebjgd> \b: 光光的管子
<mugebjgd> 英国正式取消PSW签证 2万年薪阻退毕业生留英梦
<snoop_fy> http://ogcof.com/index.htm
<sevk> snoop_fy,啥网址y ~ Hack By Anonymous ~ 對中國人民的自由 ~ Freedom for Chinese people ~
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: i installed chromium from the software center, but i still cann't find the app
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..額，，用 fedora的飄過，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 我覺得很奇怪
<xuusheng> 一次升级之后，chromium总是崩溃，于是卸载了。
<UU123> fedora最新版必须得联网才能装得上吧？
<UU123> 不联网不给装
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: er.. i would like to install fedora.
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: Try to type chom + [TAB] in your terminal
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: i try it
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么很奇怪?
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: you get what?
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ,,額，我用的是 chrome。。 不是開源那個，， 開源那個直接用 fp的源 特別是 spot的
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 沒什麼，，只是想起 3年前的一件事
<CyrusYzGTt> UU123§ 可以不聯網
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: chromium is open
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么?哪方面的
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 看戲
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: why i cann't find it on the tab
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: 不是很明白你的意思，既然已经开了，那怎么找不到
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: i cann't find the chromium on the screen , there's not its icon
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: 能不能用?开着不?能访问网页不?
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: it works well
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: You can create a launcher for it
<UU123> 火狐下载的FLASH插件，扩展名为SO的，，，这个应该放在哪里？
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: i installed the chrome ,but i enter chrome in the terminal, it cann't be found
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: 很久没用了，也许它没有把程序链接到你的某个$PATH目录吧，没事，需要怎么样就怎样，你的机器你做主
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: en
<alvin_rxg> UU123: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<alvin_rxg> 网管们好！～
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 痴痴好
<UU123> alvin_rxg: ubuntu11.10 64位。。我没有找到你说的那个位置
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> UU123: 自己建立，或者直接从源里边找 flash 安装。
<UU123> alvin_rxg: 源里没有，，，替代的那个不能使用
<alvin_rxg> UU123: 那就按俺说的做
<snoop_fy> linux版本的chrome好像也自带flash吧?
<snoop_fy> 如果是的话，直接装个chrome得了
<UU123> 只是吧。。我喜欢火狐中的扩展，但chrome没有这个好东西
<CyrusYzGTt> 32bit的chrome才自帶 flash的
<snoop_fy> UU123: 举个例子。。。
<UU123> 在线视频的FLV，能下载下来
<snoop_fy> 成都CBD又被干掉了，哈哈，http://cdcbd.gov.cn/
<sevk> snoop_fy,啥网址y ~ Hack By Anonymous ~ 對中國人民的自由 ~ Freedom for Chinese people ~
<dddyyyyyy> UU123: maybe you can use seamonkey
<alvin_rxg> UU123: 哪些在线视频啊？ 很多都用 flvcd.com 了
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: i find the firefox has disabled  the tab key.that's greet.
<UU123> 类似于youku那样的
<snoop_fy> UU123: http://imagebin.org/207096 这个不知道能不能满足你，我也没有用过
<UU123> 我有时候会收集视频教程，只要能播放出来的，都能下载，找不到地址的也能下载
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..ff 對於 flash v11版本不需要安裝 nswrapper
<ofan> yooooooooo
<UU123> snoop_fy: 我装个试试看
<snoop_fy> defaced or will be defaced :http://pastebin.com/idSmnUeQ
<snoop_fy> anonymous说的
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: er... never focus on it
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: pinyinlish
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: pinyinlish ,haha, your ibus is normal?
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 好吧，， 我也遇到過 ibus-pinyin出問題
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: i find i forget to install ibus-pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: the source called universe don't have ibus-pinyin...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ .. universe是什麼意思？？
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: a name of source
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 好吧，， 你試試yum install ibus-pinyin ibus-qt ibus-gtk ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: No command 'ibus' found, did you mean:  Command 'ibis' from package 'ibutils' (universe)  Command 'bibus' from package 'bibus' (universe)  Command 'bus' from package 'atm-tools' (universe) ibus: command not found
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。。
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: apt-cache search ibus
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: i try it
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: ibus-gtk - Intelligent Input Bus - GTK+2 support ibus-gtk3 - Intelligent Input Bus - GTK+3 support ibus-hangul - Hangul engine for IBus ibus-pinyin - Pinyin engine for IBus
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: how i can installed it ?
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: It's depends on which desktop environment u r using
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: fix environment varible ?
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: what are you doing ?
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: if u r using gnome3, you can install the gtk3 version, else consider the gtk2
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 準備關機，，更新出錯了，， NetWorkManager出問題 wifi不能用
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 可以試試 fcitx
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: er... i don't know what's the version of gnome im using
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: update ...
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: post a screen shot, I'll try to help
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 我現在  用有線，， 在大廳上網，，好悲摧，，看AV都不敢
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，晚安
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 看AV
<snoop_fy> Cy
<whoiswhowo> w
<dddyyyyyy> snoop_fy: gnome3 ,it's
<snoop_fy> dddyyyyyy: OK, good luck and Good night!
<dddyyyyyy> ...
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: ee...
<srdgame1> :-)
<paopao> 大家睡觉没？
<\b> 才刚吃完午饭，又要烧晩饭了...
<srdgame1> 为啥我的昵称改不了了，
<srdgame1> help
<whoiswhowo> 没睡呢，可是也没有什么事情可做啊
<rannger> srdgame1:你是用什么客户端的？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在做甚呢?
<alvin_rxg> 没事干
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 今天easter weekend
<ofan> 学校连个鬼影都没有
<\b> mugebjgd: 在做甚呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg \b systemd升级后 所有的笔记本都要重新enable下networkmanager.service
<ofan> 我用wicd
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是systemd的问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: enable下就好了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 配置被覆盖了吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 八成是
<\b> mugebjgd: 我这里好像没问题...已经加载的模块照样用
<mugebjgd> \b: 你又不用arch
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自定义配置都放到 /etc/systemd下就好
<mugebjgd> ofan: 以前从来没遇到过呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是自定义的 不知道为什么这次升级后systemd会加载部分模块失败
<mugebjgd> ofan: 重新enable就好了。正好家里的都升级了 另外把 catalyst删了 正在用开源 不闪屏幕了
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Green 这人比较杯具...
<sevk> \b ⇪ t: George Green – Wikipedia
<mayli> jjjj
<mosesofmason> so many jj
<\b> jj复jj
<\b> alvin_rxg: 给我个 fhh 的临时帐户用用吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 走之前忘了把网盘里的资料复制出来了...
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 网盘？
<\b> 呃　。。netportal
<mugebjgd> mayli: 美丽仨妈
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 干什么呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 和老婆爱爱呢
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你老婆回来了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 没有出去度假？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 去哪？ 这冰天雪地的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 还好，我在niederlande
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 一边爱，一边和我说话？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我们这里0度到5度
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一边想着你老婆一边和你说话
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 然后在一边和你老婆爱爱，哈哈。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这边还好，不过晚上很凉。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<mosesofmason> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/hacker-steals-chinese-government-defense-contracts/11386
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y Hacker steals Chinese government defense contracts | ZDNet
<sevk>  06:00
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 明天晚上 Pro 7 有 Terminator 4
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 明天晚上 pro7 8点开始全是值得看的电影…
<mosesofmason> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/chinese_news/2012/04/120407_fanglizhi_condolences.shtml
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y BBC中文网 - 两岸三地 - 海外民运人士纷纷哀悼方励之去世
<xiamx>  /join #openbsd
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-08
<rst> topic
<rst>  /topic
<rst> exit
<rst> \q
<rst> quit
<rst> bye
<halida> 路过。
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 请问为什么我制作的Live USB好像只能使用一次，我第二次使用它时就卡机在启动界面不动了，然后就是只显示一个紫色的屏幕，什么也没有
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥我的live usb只能使用一次？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§ rp值低
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 第二次使用时就当机了
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§ .. 願三清與爾同在
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: iso文件，谁的最小？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§ 嗯，可能iso 被你弄壞了
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，是下载时有损失？还是启动后误操作弄坏？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§  不清楚，我不與你同在。。 啊米豆腐
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 下载官方文件好慢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§ 額，，不一定去官方下載的，， fedora有 md5sum文件下載用來校驗的
<flh> 不知道ubuntu12.04发布了没有，正式版？
<flh> 还有debian7.0发了没有？
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 也有可能是你的USB有问题。
<dddyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，我去下个md5文件校验下
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 额，金士顿的
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyy§ ..額，，你用fedora??
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy:  debian和arch的最小，没带内核吧。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 我一次就遇到过，给同学的U盘上写了ISO后，就是无法启动。
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 多大
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 全网络安装。
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: iso是20mb以下记得
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 后来你用的是啥u盘
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 哦
<jiero> flh: 没
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 读卡器 + Kingston的MicroSD
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 安稳的用你的ubuntu吧
<flh> jiero: 谢谢，搜索的时候也好像没。不知快了没有
<jiero> flh
<jiero> flh: 为什么信我不信官方呢
<jiero> flh: 直接 #debian #ubuntu都在。
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哦，不知2G的microsd能用不
<flh> jiero: 有#debian聊天室，并中文的？
<jiero> flh: 没
<flh> jiero: 我是百度，当心百度不全
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 你是想把UBUNTU做成LIVEUSB？
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 你还不跑？每次跑得比谁都快
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: yep
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 小鬼头
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 那应该是放得下的。
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 傻逼的fcitx，竟然有“龟头”没“鬼头”
<flh> jiero: debian7的gnome3比较漂亮，所以一直惦记正式版
<jiero> flh: 有不一样么。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 我是做了puppy linux的USB启动盘，2G里面乘下的1G多还可放其他文件而不影响。
<flh> jiero: 而ubuntu12.04的gnome3,不好看
<hoxily> 剩
<flh> jiero: 当然是个人的感觉
<jiero> flh: opensuse
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哦，我想制作一个live usb,在别的机子上也能玩
<flh> jiero: 我很好笑，今天是win2003下虚拟一个debian上来的，哈哈
<jiero> 3年前，impressive让人们不堪回首，因为那时显卡驱动问题。
<flh> dddyyyyyyy: 好想听听如何定制live cd?
<jiero> 现在好多了，多数显卡跑impressive毫无问题了，不过它也不开发了
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 就是用那个制作工具？装了几个包之后自动制作。。。
<flh> dddyyyyyyy: 最好还是针对自己的电脑硬件配置
<dddyyyyyyy> flh: 没搞过，不知道
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 额，usb creator
<jiero> flh: 看你的X里，装了无数个显卡驱动
<flh> dddyyyyyyy: 没看清楚，不好意思
<flh> jiero: 是吗？你真行啊
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 不知道怎么找到它的md5文件
<flh> jiero: 问下，你是怎么知道我的X的驱动的？
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: 昨天拍卖，差十分钟时开始看个wiki结果看过头了，没拍到。
<hoxily> ubuntu 自带的USB CREATER 就可以制做。
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 我想校验iso文件，不会找它的md5
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 不小心把libgtk 2.0-0给卸载了，图形界面消失啦，终端也用不了杂办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370268 本想把libgtk2.0-0卸载重装，可不曾想一卸载，就回不了头了。现在图形界面用不了，终端也调出来也用不了，怎么才能重新安装libgtk2.0-0啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-04-08 10:13
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 什么拍卖？
<jiero> flh: 多数linux发行版会把所有已经支持的显卡驱动都装上。
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: hp的一个工作站电脑
<dddyyyyyyy> jiero: 我是问你在哪个网站上拍卖
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 比如你在这里下载的，http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.4/release/
<sevk> hoxily ⇪ t: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<flh> jiero: 其它我这个linux是制定的，不过，共享着用，所以显卡驱动可能会多几个
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy: ebay.com.au
<hoxily> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.4/release/MD5SUMS 这个文件
<flh> jiero: 你以前好像不太发言是吧？
<Patrick_DJ> 大家早上好啊
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 我从这下载的。。。    http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<sevk> dddyyyyyyy ⇪ t: Download | Ubuntu
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 呃
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 32bit 的ubuntu 11.10
<jiero> flh: 。。。是你不发言。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 那我就不知道了。但是还有一种方法可以校验。
<flh> jiero: 我有好些日子没有上来了,玩气功了一些日子。哈哈
<flh> jiero: linux把我的身体弄坏了
<jiero> flh: 。。。
<dddyyyyyyy> 网站连个help都没有。。。。
<jiero> dddyyyyyyy:  我想要台这样的就足够用了。
<jiero> http://item.eachnet.com/prd/1333709758416904_prd.html
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y 神舟（HASEE）唐朝H350S D11 一体电脑【商务QQ：859407770】 - 易趣品质网购
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 如果你加载iso后，可以看到其根目录下有一个名为md5sum.txt文件。用这个文件也可以校验的。
<flh> jiero: 玩的时间太长了，要学的东西太多了，所以。累死了
<jiero> flh: 我插了3个鼠标，但是只有一个光标太郁闷了
<imadper> jiero: 你也没有三只手
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 额，
<flh> jiero: 一个人也许不能同时发出三个声音来
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 好吧，我还是换个系统好了，
<jiero> flh: 我有2只手和2双脚
<jiero> 错了
<jiero> 2只
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 昨天在u盘上跑11.10感觉不是很好，不是很喜欢gnome3
<flh> jiero: 可是大脑只有一个，接口可用的只有一个
<jiero> flh: 好吧。
<dddyyyyyyy> 尤其是左侧的icon
<dddyyyyyyy> 还有下侧没东西，也很不习惯
<flh> jiero: 能重定义接口，或许还行
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 你在用哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imcn.me/html/y2012/11272.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 开源CAD软件 gCAD3D 1.82 发布-全面改善
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: windows 7 & ubuntu 10.04.3 lucid server
<orighost> hello
<richardlxc> hello
<sevk> orighost, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哦
 * orighost 
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyy: 你在挂载目录下，执行 md5sum -c md5sum.txt 就可以看到校验结果了。
<flh> hoxily: 指导耐心，服
<dddyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯
<flh> 都升级到了12.04了没有，朋友们？
<orighost> 没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bug.zerobox.org/show-5029-1.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<flh> 我的cpu i7 2600 ,有些浪费。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 我也差不多
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 你有没有带k，是不是贵一点的？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..額，， 不知道，，我那是 i7-2630QM
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 不一样的，你的更实用，也许我的那个贵一点，去年要二千一只
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ - -..||
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 所以，我目前就玩虚拟机了，因为资源足
<jiero> 无啦无啦
<jiero> 我还是5年前的CPU
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..表示 硬碟 資源不足。
<flh> jiero: 什么无啦？
<jiero> 去年刚买的
<jiero> 等会儿再买个。
<kit0> 大家好，问一个简单问题，xpdf如何设置背景色啊，眼睛累啊
 * jiero 表示80gb的硬盘还有50gb
<flh> jiero: 五年前的也可以啊，只要能用
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 160G的硬碟還有 10G
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。i7只有160GB硬盘，你当时真的。。。
<jiero> flh: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jiero> kit0: 应该不能吧
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直烦恼，硬盘不够用，目前还是很贵不？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不清楚。。
<jiero> flh: 无啦无啦
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 一块盘，要win,linux,太少了
<imadper> flh: 硬盘已经很便宜了
<flh> jiero: 你挺开心 啊，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯嗯，， 所以。。現在感覺很鬱悶。。
 * jiero 至今不知道怎么用上160GB硬盘
<kit0> jiero 我网上搜了一下，说是可以，但是我11.10好像不太管用
<imadper> flh: 2t 600+
<flh> imadper: 谢谢，2T好一点的盘，要多少？
<flh> imadper: 谢谢，立马就弄两块新的，要好一点的，噪声小点的
<kit0> jiero 网上说的，编辑文件，可是我按路径找，找不到
<imadper> flh: 好一点儿的? 台式机?
<flh> imadper: 是台式机
<jiero> kit0: 不知道。。。
<imadper> flh: 日立不知道还做不做
<flh> imadper: 给我推荐一下吧。非常感激
<kit0> jiero 眼睛好累啊，你用什么pdf阅读器呢？
<flh> imadper: 去年的硬盘是贵疯了，所以只随便弄了一个
<imadper> flh: 日立的好像做的少了, 不然日立的可以考虑
<flh> imadper: 我是台式机，笔记本不动它了，有320G，用用算了
<jiero> kit0: 不读了。
<jiero> kit0: 好久不干那事
<imadper> flh: 日立也有3.5的
<flh> imadper: 行，只要噪声小一点
<imadper> flh: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5936770569
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 皇冠特价 全新行货西数wd 2t 硬盘WD20EARX 64M 高清游戏硬盘-淘宝网
<kit0> jiero 不都不行啊，买书买不起。。
<jiero> kit0: 显示器更重要
<jiero> kit0: 调整显示器
<imadper> flh: 都一样了, 硬盘随便了. 要是笔记本的还有的一挑
<flh> 硬盘WD20EARX 64M 高清游戏硬盘,看到了，这个价可以接受
<kit0> jiero 白底黑字总感觉不舒服
<flh> imadper: 我一直气功，所以就没上过淘宝了，谢谢提醒
<jiero> kit0: 改变显示色彩渲染～～～
<kit0> jiero 哦，这个不懂
<jiero> kit0: 以前我用过一个工具，忘记名字了，可以改变一个窗口内的色彩。
<imadper> flh: 只是给你看看大概多少钱
<flh> imadper: 我想，没玩过，双硬盘组建RAID0
<imadper> flh: 我又不是淘宝的托
<imadper> flh: 那你不如直接ssd
<flh> imadper: 信，
<kit0> jiero 我在去搜索下吧
<flh> imadper: ssd不知寿命如何？
 * imadper jiero是不是就是罗姐?
<imadper> flh: 比你的机械硬盘寿命长
<imadper> flh: slc的
<jiero> imadper: 可是你谁啊。。。
<imadper> flh: 而且要看主控的
<flh> imadper: 谢谢，看来您挺有研究啊
<imadper> jiero: 我就是madper呀
<imadper> jiero: 我一直就是这么个名字呀
<imadper> flh: 没什么研究, 一直流口水买不起而已
<flh> imadper: 曾经我也为ssd痴心一段时间，因为贵就没有弄，看过些资料，正如你说的
<jiero> imadper: 我的意思是一般只有论坛才熟悉 “罗姐”
<imadper> jiero: 论坛里我忘了我叫什么了, 好久没去过了..
<jiero> imadper: 64GB的 619元。
<imadper> jiero: 现在没那么贵了吧
<jiero> imadper: 刚看到huntxu感慨这么便宜了
<imadper> jiero: 反正ssd就是用来装系统和关键应用的~
<flh> 上面的价也能接受，用它做系统足足了
<imadper> jiero: 胡须好久没来了, 还有wowoto
<jiero> imadper: 对我来说64GB已经完全够用了。。。
<imadper> jiero: 恩, av放到机械硬盘里就行了
<flh> 六十四G，我也足了
<flh> 双硬盘组建RAID0，速度跟SSD差不多不？
<flh> 启动啊，读写快慢啦
<imadper> flh: 差一些
<imadper> flh: 小文件读取
<flh> 就是说，小文件读写，ssd有绝对的优势？
<imadper> flh: 现在ssd读取都500mb/s了
<imadper> flh: 大文件读取也有很大优势
<imadper> flh: 500mb/s
<flh> imadper: 哈哈，那么我还得再痴心一回，
<flh> imadper: 这儿不知有没有人，享受过这样的福气，用过ssd
<imadper> flh: 肯定有
<imadper> flh: ssd又不是什么南非血钻
<imadper> flh: http://www.360buy.com/product/587064.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 【美光CT064M4SSD2】美光（Crucial）M4系列 64G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(CT064M4SSD2) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imadper> flh: ssd的话, m4挺好的
<imadper> flh: win7下评分7.8
<jiero> 500MB 每秒。。。
<flh> imadper: 也许我老了，思想保守，接受新事物慢了，所以没换上
<jiero> 赶上内存了。
<jiero> 另外，USB 2.0的设备一般都很慢，远远达不到USB 2.0的上限。
<jiero> 我的闪存小时候64MB的就13MB/s的速度，
<flh> imadper: 我用R2几年了，还没评分过一次，也太老土了
<jiero> 现在的 4GB的，才20MB/s
<imadper> jiero: 我定制了一个16g slc usb3.0的
<imadper> jiero: 90mb/s
<jiero> imadper: 哦。
<jiero> imadper: 和理论差不少也是。
<imadper> jiero: 理论多少? 480?
<imadper> jiero: 不对, 我的是usb3.0
<jiero> imadper:  usb 3.0
<flh> 相差那么远？
<imadper> jiero: 3G/s?
<flh> 我的主板只有一个usb3接口
<flh> imadper: 你的主板如何？
<imadper> flh: 恩, 你的sata3接口速度早就上G
<imadper> flh: 没研究过
<imadper> flh: 笔记本
<jiero> imadper:  5G/s
<flh> imadper: 原来是本啊
<flh> imadper: 能放心SSD寿命，我就能接受它
<imadper> jiero: 这么高.. 现在我网速倒是真到极限了
<imadper> flh: slc的寿命很高的
<jiero> imadper: 比我内存速度差不多呢
<imadper> flh: mlc的寿命低, tlc的就是短命鬼
<flh> imadper: 网速极限？说的是什么？
<imadper> flh: 千兆网卡, 超五类网线, 我现在下载速度30+mb
<imadper> flh: 离极限已经不远了
<flh> imadper: 你在硬件上跑得快啊，行
<jiero> 网速有意义么。。。
<jiero> 其实。。。
<flh> imadper: 我的内网最快也只有10兆多一点，copy
<jiero> 那么快递的数据传播真的有用么？
<jiero> 不都是娱乐才需要？
<flh> jiero: 内网还是有意义的
<imadper> flh: 那是因为你们的不是千兆交换机
<imadper> jiero: 六维空间下载
<imadper> jiero: 最快能到50mb
<imadper> jiero: 平时30mb
<flh> imadper: 是的，明白，千兆交换机贵不贵，家用？
<jiero> 干么的？
<jiero> NAS是家用的，我都不明白有啥用处。
<jiero> 因为我就没那么多文件
<flh> 不过，10兆，我也能承受了，传个文件什么的
<jiero> imadper: 上照片 :)
<imadper> jiero: 等~
<imadper> jiero: 我现在下个东西给你看~
<jiero> imadper: 哦
<mayli> jj
<flh> imadper: 你是家庭还是单位，有那么高的网速？？？？？
<mayli> flh: cernet
<jiero> flh: 。。。我的手机耗电速度回复正常了。
<flh> imadper: 我是用心10兆下载的，感觉实在好
<jiero> 开着wifi的手机也不会一天用完电的感觉
<flh> 用过，不是用心
 * jiero 最高的下载速度也不过 1.6mb/s
<flh> jiero: 这个速度不怎么样啊
<imadper> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117329
<jiero> flh 够用了，也就下载些游戏慢些，普通下个iso几分种
<imadper> jiero: 你太弱了~
<imadper> jiero: 本来上面的足球的也是刚下载要给你看速度的, 但是无奈速度还没涨上去, 就下完了
<jiero> imadper: 我也不太在意，不下载视频之类的。
<imadper> jiero: 那av呢?~
<flh> imadper: 26Mb/s,看过了，行啊
<jiero> imadper: 。。。没有
<flh> imadper: 26Mb/s,是稳定的速度不？
<imadper> flh: 能稳定
<jiero> imadper: 我要的是你本人的照片，不是下载的。。。那个是截图啊。
<imadper> flh: 而且不是学校的内网
<jiero> lol
<imadper> jiero: ..........................................................................
<flh> imadper: 你是私人的网络还是？我不清楚
<mayli> flh: CERNET...
<imadper> flh: 学校的教育网
<flh> imadper: 前几年我在一个宾馆享受过10M/S的速度，神啊
<imadper> flh: ...
<flh> imadper: 说明你学校的带宽给力
<imadper> flh: 是因为千兆交换机的缘故
<imadper> flh: 百兆交换机带宽再打, 到你那里也是12mb的上限
<flh> imadper: 谢谢，但跟总的带宽分配有关吧？
<imadper> flh: 一般学校的带宽都是够的
<imadper> flh: 几个G的带宽
<imadper> flh: 然后光纤到每个楼, 每个楼下有个光交换机
<imadper> flh: 速度不会慢的
<imadper> 话说, 北京都有什么it公司?
<mayli> imadper: 中山大学？
<imadper> mayli: 着你都知道?
<imadper> mayli: 你还知道什么?
<imadper> mayli: 我身上有几根毛?
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian testing安装build-essential蛋疼的问题，sos http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370271 刚刚装好了testing，想装build-essential，安装的时候显示说要挂在光盘源，于是我就命令行挂载了Debian GNU/Linux testing _Wheezy_ - Official Snapshot amd64 kde-CD Binary-1 20120402-05:08.iso的光盘源，但是新得立一访问/media/cdrom/这个文件挂载的is …
<imadper> mayli: ~ 怎么啦?
<mayli> imadper: 南方的学校一般不走cernet，大多数学生只知道adsl。。所以你这炫带宽的行为再北方学校看起来。。。
<flh> imagelife: 刚才说SSD最好的芯片，打一下，忘了
<flh> mayli: 我是浙江的，啊
<imadper> mayli: 但是, 南方学校好多的呀
<flh> imagelife: 刚才说SSD最好的芯片，打一下，忘了。烦请打一下
 * imadper afk
<imadper> flh: 镁光 m4
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu11.04自带的banshee怎样创建和编辑播放列表啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370273 我想跟windows下那样批量的导入音乐文件或文件夹到一个播放列表里，然后让它们顺序播放 ，怎么弄啊？ 还有就是banshee很多英文歌曲名都是乱码 用下面的方法也没有弄好 Mutagen，可以用这个命令来安装： sudo apt-get inst …
<Tommy_Cao> ubuntu10.04 wicd 怎么连接vpn
<flh> imadper: 台机还是先玩下raid
<flh> imadper: 系统开关机，一天也一两次的
<kit0> kk-bot hello
<kk-bot> kit0, 好  ㍣ 
<kit0> kk-bot pidgin
<kit0> kk-bot 为什么单独给我对话呢？
<kk-bot> kit0, 还原。  ㍣ 
<c0n4shell> kk-bot ?
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 知道啥航空交通控制的算法么?要简单的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没听说过
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧
<kk-bot> c0n4shell, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我问你那种信号图的 feedback loop 是什么意思。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 类似方程吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么意思？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 比如一个运算 foo，两个输入a和b，然后这个运算foo的输出接到了b
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那么就是(foo a b)=b
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一个方程。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我这里是这样的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: a b 是数？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还是 stream?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我想可能也会是个式子吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: stream....我再说信号与系统。你那个我不清楚的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: stream 只是信号的整体观察
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不说了，我写程序去，bye
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我等会儿写个
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不愿意写，我写，好不？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 先学习下 common lisp 的 macro 怎么写
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .... 额，我忙啊，没时间啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我先下了。bye good luck
<flh> 系统用来用去，还是觉得win2003好
<flh> 还好没有人骂我，哈哈
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救 安装alsa后找不到声卡了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370277 由于编程需要，安装了alsa驱动。系统是ubuntu11.04，原来声卡正常，查看/proc/asound/version显示alsa是1.0.24版。 在官网下载alsa1.0.25版的driver、lib、util的安装包。 先是安装了xmlto，然后安装driver和lib都正常，安装util时提示configure: error: panelw lib …
<flh> 中午了，大家不要忘了吃饭啊
<namoamitabuddha> 没人需要为你的价值观负责。
<mytang> 第一次使用，进来先看看:-D
<cnhezhong> 冒个泡，各位安好！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新手路過
<woju> 老娘打麻将去了，还没回来做饭给我吃，估计又输钱了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 圍觀
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 吃饭了没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 吃了，， 昨晚剩下的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ wobu <<< 你兄弟？？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 看小說去
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 这年头，看微小说划算啊，不过难找到高产经典的微小说家
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我上大学时候看了不少小说，现在不看了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..嗯嗯，現在都是量產的小說，， 幾個人以上寫的感覺很鬱悶
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..我需要看小說才能不煩悶
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 你看不看金庸？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 电脑上看小说好累，还是纸书舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 不看，那太高文化
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道金庸的小说将来几百年后会不会流传
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯嗯，我也喜歡紙書。。 不過 囊中羞澀
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 不會
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的人很多人都拿金庸的小说来指导生活的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 特別是 韋小寶吧
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 读书学文化，就和练武功差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..??
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 金庸的书，很多哲学展示我觉得
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 文化水平問題，感覺不到，， 到時覺得 亂倫很嚴重
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直相信，今天死去的人，未来几万年后能复活，说不定都成电脑上的一段程序
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..倒是 量子 組成的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 那你看什么小说？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 古典的？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 看免費的 垃圾小說
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 都看 除了 恐怖小說 和 言情小說
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我不看小说很久了，自从上网过后就没看小说
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 以前倒是像找矿一样在图书馆里面找小说看
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我自從高中落榜後就一直看銷魂所
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我是隨機看的，
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我自從高中落榜後就一直看小說。。 打錯了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 四大名著看过没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 看過電影或者電視劇。。。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我只看过两本，剩下两本看不下去
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 對於那些高深的文字表示 鬱悶。。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 西游记和红楼梦太难看了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 水浒传倒是不很高深吧
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 三国演义也不大高深
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯，都是揭露 神仙 吃小孩 和 奪舍的故事
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 倒是西游记和红楼梦有点难看
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..老大，，你看懂文言文？？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯，，
<richard_> kk-irc-bot怎么用？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 水浒传和三国演义倒是很好懂，再早些年代的书就看不懂了
<richard_> 有在终端中用irc的吗？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 能出和10.04差不多的相关PDF教程不 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370282 哪位大侠能发一个比较接近12.04的教程下载地址，小弟想学 统计信息: 发表于 由 leijunhuan — 2012-04-08 12:33
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 水滸傳，我覺得是 奉勸不要相信 君主的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 三國就是 個 搞基故事
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯，都是揭露 神仙 吃小孩(西遊記) 和 奪舍（紅樓夢）的故事
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我忘了我当初看的感受了，我看的是金圣叹的评说版本，把武松排第一位的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 看來 金瓶梅 讓 武松 很出名
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 三国也是很多年前看的，现在也不记得了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 金瓶梅里面没有武松吧？我看过一点点
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 有的，， 特別是講 潘金蓮的那段
<hoxily> richard_: you.
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 電影是這樣的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我没看过
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我當時看過。。不過感覺劇情不順就不看了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 现在基本上不看小说了我
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 基本上不看书了，没有图书馆，也没钱
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱买书，只好上网了
<hoxily> richard_: you can choose irssi or weechat-curses. that's it.
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 两本书的钱，够上一个月的网了
<hoxily> richard_: but pure terminal (like tty1 ...) do not support Chinese.
<hoxily> richard_: you can use gnome-terminal instead
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我学编程学过很多年，从2003年就有想法，装linux从redhat7.3开始装起，到现在都没学会编程，没饭吃
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是没买书的缘故，哎！
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 不會編程。。
<richardlxc> 有在终端中用irc的吗
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<hoxily> richardlxc: weechat-curses or irssi
<richardlxc> hoxily, 谢谢
<hoxily> richardlxc: but pure terminal (like tty1 ...) do not support Chinese.
<woju> 好希望有个图书馆，可惜我生活在农村
<hoxily> richardlxc: you can use gnome-terminal instead
<richardlxc> 好的啊
<richardlxc> hoxily, 比如 kk-irc-bot用过吗
<hoxily> richardlxc: I don't know what is kk-irc-bot
<imadper> woju: 去淘宝, 打印你想要的书, 一般十多块一本
<richardlxc> hoxily, ok
<woju> imadper: 十多块也买不起，我爸不让我读书
<woju> imadper: 说我书都多了，脑读坏了
<hoxily> richardlxc: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot  This one?
<sevk> hoxily ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<richardlxc> yeah
<richardlxc> 说是可以查询天气之类的
<richardlxc> 我怎么不会用啊
<hoxily> 有说明文档历吗？
<richardlxc> 没有啊
<richardlxc> http://www.oschina.net/p/kk-irc-bot
<sevk> richardlxc,啥网址y kk-irc-bot - 聊天机器人 - 开源中国
<hoxily> 那么只能看源代码破解了
<imadper> woju: ... 这个不好办了..
<richardlxc> 这个sevk 可以解析网址？？
<woju> imadper: 呵呵
<richardlxc> hoxily, 怎么自己写脚本啊，放在irc上运行
<richardlxc> 比如sevk 刚才把我的地址自动解析了
<hoxily> 这，没研究过。 大概你需要知道 IRC 的基本原理。
<richardlxc> 恩，看有些人写的 irc-bot还是很有用的
<hoxily> IRC的相关协议有: rfc1459, rfc2810, rfc2811, rfc2812, rfc2813
<richardlxc> 好的，谢谢啊
<imadper> richardlxc: 解析地址不是用的正则表达式吗? 然后再随便的脚本, get一下地址网页的标题
<hoxily> 我曾经写了一个最最简单的IRC软件，连上freenode后，自动加入#ubuntu-cn,然后提供一个输入框供用户输入并发送。
<richardlxc> hoxily, imadper 都是高人啊
<hoxily> richardlxc: 你懂python吗？如果懂的话，可以试试使用pyirclib 之类的，将会简单一些。 http://sourceforge.jp/projects/freshmeat_python-irclib/
<sevk> hoxily ⇪ ti: Python IRC library Information - SourceForge.JP
<richardlxc> 恩，好的啊
<richardlxc> 我看看啊
<imadper> richardlxc: 我不是高人, 我是低人..
<hoxily> richardlxc: 我是来挂机的。
<shenme> 挂机+1
<richardlxc> irssi支持ipv6吗
<CyrusYzGTt> irc服務支持
<richardlxc> 那 irc.freenode.net怎么无法登录啊
<richardlxc> "/connect irc.freenode.net
<richardlxc> 我用xchat可以
<richardlxc> 看帮助了
<richardlxc> 应该加个参数
<hoxily> /connect
<richardlxc> 好了，登录成功了
<richardlxc> "/connect -6 irc.freenode.net
<richardlxc> welcome richardlxc1
<richardlxc1> 还是用在终端中用比较爽
<Kandu> MaskRay: 現在 ping ML 沒有 ipv6 地址回應了吧?
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 装了fedora之后，怎么用回ubuntu的grub http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370287 现在机器上装了三个系统。按安装的顺序来说是： xp-->ubuntu-->fedora 装了了fedora之后，启动就是用fedora带的grub了。但fedora太丑了。我能不能用回ubuntu的grub？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-08 13:05
<CyrusYzGTt> richardlxc1§ ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<richardlxc> 好的
<richardlxc> 我用  /connect  -6  irc.freenode.net
<richardlxc> 也可以连上
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 slime?
<richard_> :-)
<mugebjgd> richardlxc: 力插的
<mugebjgd> richardlxc: 你用lxc干嘛？
<ofan> 嗨力插得
<ofan> 母鸽不羁高端
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 用 linux 共享上网还要设置 iptable 是咋回事，为什么有些情况不用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370290 我在virtualbox里安装了winxp，没设置iptable，就可以通过linux共享上网了啊， 但更我看网上有好多用 linux 共享上网的教程，都要设置 iptalbe 脚本，看得我眼花， 那是咋回事？为什么虚拟机可以直接上啊 …
<mugebjgd> ofan: 呕饭三马
<mugebjgd> mayli: 魅力三马
<richardlxc> hehe
 * richardlxc 
 * richardlxc 
<srdgame> empathy 太弱了。。。
 * richard_ 
 * richard_ 
 * richardlxc 
 * richardlxc 
<sevk> richardlxc: .. ..
 * richardlxc 
<mugebjgd> srdgame:  早就知道了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Haskell 有高阶类型么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> bu xi huan perl de fuhao
<srdgame> mugebjgd: 只是gnome3跟它集成的太深了，， 想换pidgin 都不太容易了
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我的ibus杯具了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370292 装完系统我就装上gnome3.4了，结果有一次点了一下重新启动ibus之后，ibus就没有输入选择框了，现在我打的字都是我一下一下是出来的 统计信息: 发表于 由 iPerfectman — 2012-04-08 14:19
<ofan> 母鸽不羁高端
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10开机故障 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370293 我前段时间安装了11.10这个版本，这些天用sudo apt-get install update 升级了一下，现在开不了机，出现如图所示的画面，不停的闪。 我安装kde桌面之后，能够进入。 现在开机就卡到这里了，这里提示了一个错误：starting restore sound card(s') mix state  …
<mugebjgd> srdgame: 不用gnome4
<mugebjgd> srdgame: 不用gnome3
<mayli> 好像我还在用1104
<mugebjgd> mayli: 上arch啊
<mayli> mugebjgd: nonono
<mugebjgd> mayli: 美丽仨妈 你难道还是ubuntu的小白？
<flh> 我是小白。
<kjk> 求助，N900下安装neopwn安到了/home/user/.neopwn下了，该怎么改/opt/neopwn/control-panel-ui/etc/conf.py这个文件
<kjk> 我是根据这里安的，不过没有分区，而是直接解压到了/home/user/,neopwn
<kjk> http://n900-pentesting.blogspot.com/2010/09/installing-neopwn-v2-to-n900s-internal.html
<sevk> kjk,啥网址y N900 PenTesting Tutorials: Installing NeoPwn V2 to N900's EMMC Internal Memory Card
<kjk> 不会改conf.py这个文件了，
<kjk> 这是conf.py的内容，怎么改呀 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117336
<flh> mugebjgd: raid0,速度的确还快吗？台式机想弄
<mugebjgd> flh: 没用过raid
<kjk> 求求求助，
<flh> mugebjgd: 你这样的老鸟也没弄过。不敢信
<CyrusYzGTt> 超級小白路過
<mugebjgd> fl
<mugebjgd> flh: 我不用 但是我弄过 公司的机器
<mugebjgd> flh: mdadm
<flh> mugebjgd: 也许你是说，双硬盘浪费电，没什么出息？
<flh> mugebjgd: 其实我也不求启动快，反正一天启动一两次
<mugebjgd> flh: 我不用raid0
<mugebjgd> flh: raid1
<mugebjgd> flh: 不需要快 已经够快额
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 新的硬盘机制？
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 说软磁盘阵列呢
<flh> mugebjgd:似懂非懂，我啊
<mugebjgd> flh: man mdadm
<mugebjgd> flh: 简单的很
<flh> mugebjgd:下决心了，这个月再弄两块玩儿下
<flh> mugebjgd:去年上的硬盘小，而且贵，唉
<phoenixlzx> hi~各位
<phoenixlzx> 其实我发现有时候在终端里面玩IRC挺爽的
<flh> 不是爽，比较简洁。可惜没有表情。
<raylei> 终端里玩程序什么的,都碉堡了.
<sevk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 主题如何安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370301 求助各位大大，ubuntu的主题如何安装，我这边老是安装不上去，我是ubuntu11.04的系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 lijet — 2012-04-08 16:04
<namoamitabuddha> 只是心理感受而已
<bigeagle_xd> 嘛 console里比较有感觉……
<bigeagle_xd> :D
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教高手这个配置能玩得起ubuntu11.10吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370304 2.png 1.png 运行其他的程序蛮流畅的，就是从左上角的＂位置＂菜单进入文件夹的时候感觉有卡顿感，那个正在启动文件，经常要过１０秒左右才消失，而且时常新打开的文件夹窗口都不自动置顶，非要点击一下面板上的按钮， …
<mugebjgd> 为了能ssh过去 显然需要console
<doa> 有谁编译过一个微内核叫做l4ka
<richardlxc> 做什么用的？
<doa> 是一种微内核内核，这是编译方法
<doa> http://www.l4ka.org/120.php
<sevk> doa,啥网址y L4Ka - Pistachio - Pistachio/x86-x32 - Getting Started
<doa> 但是我编译出来的和他有出入
<richardlxc> 好的，谢谢
<Lavande> 求助，我的arch沒聲音了，中午點了QQ空間，結果那個狂卡，我就關了火狐，結果背景音樂還在一直莫名其妙播放，然後我一氣之下終止了pulseaudio進程，後來關機出門了，剛剛回來開機，發現系統沒聲音了，現在pulseaudio運行正常，我甚至還試過重裝它，但是也沒用……
<mugebjgd> Lavande: pulseauido里的设置没有问题？
<sevk> 新 校园网拨号 • H3C 802.1x拨号上网 （中国计量学院） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370308 本人菜鸟，下午刚装好，跟大家分享下（结合网上找了好些教程） 有点郁闷，上传附件提示扩展名 3 是禁止的，我在 libstdc++后面加里个.c，若真有人看了，下了，记得把.c去掉// h3c802.1xclient.tar.gz 与 libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3(目录1) libstdc++- …
<Zypeh> = =
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 截图
 * Zypeh 眼见没什么人，慢慢地浮上水面……
<Zypeh> 有什么终端下的好游戏吗？
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 我剛剛把~/.pulse刪了。。。然後就啟動不了了
<Lavande> mugebjgd: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<alvin_rxg>  ~/.pulse 下边是垃圾信息。
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 哈哈。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的 刚才给台式机换开源驱动的时候 似乎把input的包都删除了
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 呃……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 进了x没有键盘输入了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 键盘不需要驱动
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那为毛没输入了 没鼠标了
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 腫末辦。。。。
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 删除pulseaudio 重装试试看
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 用户加入audio了么
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 加啦
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 好了，謝謝！
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 进去之后截图 让我们看看你的配置
<Lavande> mugebjgd: 截哪裡的啊？
<mugebjgd> Lavande: 输出
<mugebjgd> Lavande: pulseaudio输出
<Lavande> mugebjgd: http://imagebin.org/207197
<Zypeh> 有什么终端下的好游戏吗？
<bigeagle_xd> cowsay
<Evanescence> sh: 1: cowsay: not found
<Evanescence> __     ___
<Evanescence> \ \   / (_)_ __ ___
<Evanescence>  \ \ / /| | '_ ` _ \
<Evanescence>   \ V / | | | | | | |
<Evanescence>    \_/  |_|_| |_| |_|
<Evanescence>                      
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能吧 进入x就没键盘鼠标了
<alvin_rxg> =.= 那是 x 的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关键是不知道少了啥
<alvin_rxg> 看 log 呗
<mosesofmason> emacs 裡有游戏的
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救USB问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370312 正准备安装linux 看看嵌入式的东西 可是我的电脑安装上fedora ubuntu 和 redhat 企业版5 都出现鼠标不好使的情况 重启就好使一段时间。过一段时间就突然鼠标不亮 但是在window下没有这个问题 而且无线鼠标一直都不好使 求解释 是硬件的问题吗？ 什么问题 …
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<flh> sevk: 还是你好，热情大方
<sevk> flh, 嗨，你好。  ㍪ 
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我的12.04升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370314 本来是更具《稳妥升级》的帖子来操作的，可是，差异化的环境导致不一样的结局。唉！在想改怎么办，重装的话，今晚又玩不成了，学校要断网的 统计信息: 发表于 由 rudolphking — 2012-04-08 18:16
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ATI mobility readom 545v 驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370318 装了ubuntu后，显卡的驱动找不到，那位高手能给个ATI mobility readom 545v 驱动的下载址。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuxy — 2012-04-08 18:39
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 准备修改sougou的皮肤移植给fcitx　但是发现语法变了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370320 我想修改几个ｓｏｕｇｏｕ的皮肤给ｆｃｉｔｘ 但是却发现　ｓｏｕｇｏｕ的语法貌似变化了 并且ｓｏｕｇｏｙ的颜色是16禁止表示　ｆｃｉｔｘ的颜色是ＲＧＢ　参数　表示 移植无法下去　举步不前　 …
<LOL_> hi
<sevk> LOL_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 额，一星期工作几天
<LOL_> .oicebot on
<LOL_> .oicebot off
<LOL_> .oicebot on
<LOL_> .oicebot shoot CyrusYzGTt
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot ffs
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot shoot LOL_
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好了 升级了之后就好了 邪门了
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot spit on LOL_
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: log 应该有说啥问题的吧？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 今晚 pro7 好多好电影啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 七天。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好的 我们这里快没pro7
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 很多电影咯 http://www.tvinfo.de/sparte/spielfilm
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Alle Sendungen der Sparte Spielfilmam Sonntag, 8.4.2012
<alvin_rxg> 看帖有感：有谁比较过音质吗？ http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28518709/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: UBUNTU下面有哪个无损音频播放器好？
<LOL_> .Oicebot kiss alvin_rxg
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 正常关机竟成了稀罕事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370322 我现在每次点关机时，基本上全卡死，都需要我手动强关，是不是因为我开课3D效果的缘故呢？但别人都没这个问题，我想知道这能不能修复。还有我现在火狐浏览器老是检测不到Adobe flash的插件 重装了好几次都不行，求指教。～～ 统计信息:  …
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 问题咋那么多呢
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你把 Oicebot 怎么了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ubuntu的问题就是多 不然就不是ubuntu了
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 我啥都没做，大侠饶命！
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 既然都叫我大侠了，那好吧，就饶你一命，
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 多谢大侠！
<alvin_rxg> xD      央视新闻报道：“美欧制裁使叙利亚4500万个家庭受到影响。”——叙利亚全国总人口才2369.5万
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 额，你那个禁用拼音的提示改了没
<alvin_rxg> 改什么？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:  ni chi fan le ma
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 茴香馅饺子
<alvin_rxg> :|
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。muyou
<alvin_rxg> 别诱惑我，我刚吃的早饭
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 香死了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啧啧
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: pin yin
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 待会想去吃东西
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，， 不關本尊事。。 在看電影呢
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 茴香馅的饺子啊 好香啊
<alvin_rxg> oh shit  言论自由和言论自由的区别。我在慕尼黑文学馆演讲时，一位德国读者提出一个敏感问题：＂中国有言论自由吗？＂我回答：＂当然有。＂我继续说：＂任何国家的言论自由都是相对而言的。在德国，你们可以骂总理，可是不敢骂邻居；在中国，虽然不可以骂总理，可是我们敢骂邻居。
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 额，天生对饺子，不能吃
<alvin_rxg> 一句话就泄漏天机了，一句话就告诉别人孰重孰轻
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps 上有碟中碟四
<alvin_rxg> 我都不用那东西了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电视机上的
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • linux下如何禁止HFS+格式优盘的日志 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370323 一个u盘是mac系统的HFS+格式，现在arch挂载了无法写入。 看网上说明需要取消其日志写入，不过我没有mac机器，没法操作啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldoldstone — 2012-04-08 19:41
<hh2013> 问个问题
<fvw> hi
<Zypeh> fvw,  hi
<sevk> fvw, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Zypeh> 神来了……
<fvw> 我不是ee
<fvw> iPeipei: hi
<fvw> 人越来越少了 认识的都不在
<Zypeh> fvw, 我没说你是ee
<Zypeh> ee 是 iGoogle
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问如何升级php新版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370325 之前是sudo apt-get install 安装配置好nginx +php +mysql环境的，但php是版本是5.3.2； 被要求要把php升级到5.3.10，请不想用源包安装的话，有无其他方法可以实现到php版本升级呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gh520 — 2012-04-08 20:10
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ iPeipei 是不是你的MJ。。 怎麼你來了，她也來
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ fvw 是 大小眼的父神，， 也算是神，，
<Zypeh> = =
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=370326
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 一个挑战 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iPeipei> fvw: hi
<iPeipei> CyrusYzGTt: i'm not ee
<CyrusYzGTt> iPeipei§ 哼哼， 誰讓你 前面有個 i ,,不是也得是ee的編譯分身
<richardlxc> 有用 irssi的吗
<woju> richardlxc: 我用
<richardlxc> woju: 你一般用哪些插件
<iPeipei> CyrusYzGTt: i am a fans of ee
<woju> richardlxc: 一个插件不用，我是菜鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> iPeipei§ 看得出，， 我也有個是 i開頭的nick
<iPeipei> CyrusYzGTt: hehe
<richardlxc> woju: scripts.irssi.org  这里边有很多插件，我也没用几个
<alvin_rxg> Title: web::irssi::scripts (@ irssi.org)
<xiaopeng> ghost ship
<xiaopeng> 有谁看过吗
<woju> richardlxc: 哦，我才上irc不久，也就一两年时间
<richardlxc> woju: 噢
 * woju cctv屏幕上的字体是什么字体，花钱没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該是木有的，， 我覺得，這個字體用了好久
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 上次看到新闻，说有个公司说失恋33天盗用他们的字体
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..好吧，， 你喜歡就去告。我圍觀就是，。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 繼續圍觀。。
 * richardlxc 晕倒
 * woju 我发现字要写的好的话，一般都是上下中间平分切4块，4块当中的部分重量相等的话，字就好看，不知道是不是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 你幼兒園木有在田字格上練過字麼？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 没上过幼儿园，直接上1年纪哦
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我字是相当丑
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..天才，， 算了，不跟你說，， 我水平不夠
 * richardlxc +1
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 本人小白 想安装Ubuntu 有个小小疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370328 情况是准备再Win7基础上装Ubuntu, 看了千里不留行的帖子有个疑问求教QQ截图20120408203846.jpg上图中分区后导入C盘WIN7是什么意思？如何导入? 统计信息: 发表于 由 anodlinux — 2012-04-08 20:52
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 一般菜鸟爱装高手，高手爱装菜鸟的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我是菜鳥裝高手
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 咔咔
<woju> 有人知道人生的意义吗？
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 人生的意义是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 修真證道
<\b> woju: 人生为了生人
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 真我、真身、真心、真神、真心
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 这个只能说明你还是有生活目标的，不空虚
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 這只是短期目標
<woju> \b: 你有生活目标没有？
<\b> woju: 神马是目标？
<woju> \b: 就是努力方向
<\b> woju: 我只有精神上的自我。已经许多年没有生活了
<woju> \b: 什么意思？
 * woju 我的人生目标是拥有足够多的上网时间好来琢磨事情
<\b> 肉体上的我早已不在了，细胞早就新陈代谢不是从前的细胞了，今天的我不是昨天的我。
 * woju 比如人活着是为了什么之类的问题
<\b> 精神上的我也不是昨天的我
<woju> \b: 那又怎样？
<\b> 只是“我”的某种本质没变。。。
<\b> 对于肉体上的生活，我没有目标
<woju> \b: 你是不是老头？
<\b> 精神上的新陈代谢，是为了满足精神上的不变的我
<\b> 自然规律早已决定了“我”的目标
<woju> \b: 还是没弄懂怎么回事
<Freebuilder> 能否设置 firefox 默认缩放 120%？
<\b> 整个宇宙在大爆炸的那一刻，就由边界条件决定了其后的发展。此后所有事件都早已在爆炸那一刻被决定
<woju> Freebuilder: http://www.firefox.net.cn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22914
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 如何修改Firefox的默认缩放率？ • Mozilla Firefox中文社区
<woju> \b: 我相信一切都是神的意思，包括很多人怕死
<\b> 我的存在只不过是一组方程罢了
<woju> \b: 人是神创的，包括进化
<woju> \b: 恩，应该是电脑程序
<Freebuilder> woju, 汗，又是扩展！
<woju> Freebuilder: 这个是我把你的问题全文放到百度里面搜索得到的第一个结果
<Freebuilder> woju, 我竟忘了还有百度
<woju> Freebuilder: 我英文不行，所以只能用百度
<woju> Freebuilder: 百度查中文还是不错的
<Freebuilder> woju, 没感觉
<\b> 因为百度只能查中文..
<woju> \b: 现在有bing的结果嵌在里面呢
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell 含空格的文件名作为位置参数如何通过类型测试？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370330 脚本a内容如下 if [ -d $1 ] then echo "File $1 is a directory" fi ./a Whitespace\ Matters Whitespace Matters为目录名 执行错误 如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-04-08 21:05
<richardlxc> hello
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<\b> 技术的东西，查中文没意义。。
<\b> 中国这些博士论文都是要付费浏览的
<woju> \b: 你英文如何？
<woju> \b: 考过托福没有？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<\b> woju: 能看懂就够了，写不了小说散文
<alvin_rxg> x)
<woju> \b: 中文的文字能看出来感情，不知道英文有没有这样的效果
<Freebuilder> \b 这名字也太 2b 了！
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 你每日修证挂在嘴边，是修性还是修命？
<Freebuilder> \b, 中文的才好看
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 都不修，， 要修一起修纔是正道
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 那个「§」怎么打出来的
<richardlxc> 5
<suteng1998> hi
<suteng1998> test
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 設置的，，
<suteng1998> test
<sevk> suteng1998, 不要玩机器人
<\b> CyrusYzGTt:　铅、汞、黄芽、白雪、姹女、坎水、离火、龙、虎。。。这些迷语可曾弄清楚?
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 不清楚
<suteng1998> startx
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 那还修毛...
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 所以我說了，都不修
<suteng1998> startx如何启动gnome-shell
<suteng1998> test
<sevk> suteng1998, .. ..  ㍭ 
<suteng1998> ==!
<hh2013> Thinkpad T420 4179GWC 咋样啊
<woju> hh2013: i5 cpu是64位的吗？
<woju> hh2013: 怎么内存能到8G
<alvin_rxg> i5 不是 64位的
<woju> alvin_rxg: 那为什么内存能到8G，32位cpu最多内存不是只能4G?
<alvin_rxg> pae
<hh2013> cpu支持的寻址范围决定识别的内存大小
<alvin_rxg> x=)  算了，不忽悠了
<woju> alvin_rxg: i3支持pae吗？
<hh2013> 现在cpu都支持emt64
<alvin_rxg> pae 是内核的一个啥啥来着……
<CyrusYzGTt> hh2013§ +3
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ cpu指令集 物理內存擴展。。
<woju> 我电脑4G内存只能识别出3.5G
<woju> 不知道将来要是想加内存行不行
<alvin_rxg> woju: 啥系统？有没有 pae 内核？
<woju> alvin_rxg: win7和ubuntu11.10
<alvin_rxg> win7 就算了， ubuntu 有 pae 内核
<hh2013> ddr2最多单条4G，ddr3单条8G，所以一些电脑会有参数说支持最大8G，最大32G，因为是2个内存插槽或者4个
<alvin_rxg> 那最大2G的怎么解释？
<hh2013> 我p8h67是4个插槽的ddr3，所以32G
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有成功WINE对战平台的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370337 如果成功WINE VS浩方之类的对战平台的话解决DOTA和WOW国内游戏问题就解决了一半了。至于腾讯旗下哪些大作基本就不考虑了，连win8都不去支持，也不知道腾讯到底高傲到了一种什么程度。难道腾讯系统马上要诞生了吗。 统计信息:  …
<alvin_rxg> woju: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic-pae in oneiric
<woju> alvin_rxg: 不敢乱装，怕弄坏了要重装系统
<alvin_rxg> 得
<\b> alvin_rxg: WIN7也能开 pae 的。。。
<woju> alvin_rxg: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，win7需要 升級版本，，才能用高內存。。 所以我寧願用linux
<\b> 1MB的页太奢侈
<\b> 我还是继续用 4k 的。。。
<\b> 我的程序写的都是 4k 对齐的数组，根本没考虑过 PAE
<woju> 我之所以用linux，是觉得win7下面电脑上有木马，我觉得360就是个木马，360的人应该能看到我的桌面看到我在做什么，不知道linux下是不是好点
<shenme> woju:有思路
<woju> 我以前还怀疑过windows下有微软的木马
<woju> shenme: 哈哈
<shenme> woju:你的怀疑都不差
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 你的懷疑都是正確的，，
<mugebjgd> woju: 不光木马 啥玩意都有
<shenme> woju:你懂的
<woju> 呵呵
<woju> 要是我用的163源里面有木马有没有可能？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你那里又下雪了?
<shenme> woju:理论上说有可能
<hh2013> yi qun zhu zai shuo shenme
<alvin_rxg> hh2013: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<stlifey> hh2013: 一群猪在说什么？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，电影看玩没
<Freebuilder> 「和牌」一词极具误导性
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 木有。。 木有字幕，現在重新下載，看小說中
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 从哪下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ed2k
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，求地址
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 你去 oabt.org
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Linux 下的 R 怎么调用之前的命令、自动补全等？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370339 最近想学一下R，发现进入R操作界面下后，不能像之前的 bash shell 那样用键盘上下键来调用历史命令了，也不能按Tab进行补全，连键盘左右键移动光标都不行，怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt  …
<Guest59887> 广告？
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<suteng1998> 没有登录管理器的情况下怎样自动登录gnome
<suteng1998> ？？？
<adam8157> roylez_: heroku create是在本地git上加了hook是吧? 然后push的时候根据在远端安装相应依赖, 比如rack. 去服务html?
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得只是创建个remote，hook在heroku那头
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦. 其实octopress这种东西, 远端只跑了一个rack是吧...
<roylez_> adam8157: 对。都写了 ru 文件了，那头照着装gem照着跑就好了
<adam8157> roylez_: 明白是个啥架构了
<roylez_> adam8157: 聪明蛋呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 这几天改变了下对云计算和ruby的看法
<roylez_> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前觉得云计算是虚的概念性的东西, ruby只有rails, 现在感觉云计算和ruby都确实有料啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 有料的公司没几个，说实话
<adam8157> roylez_: 俺们公司的openshift貌似不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 吹，继续吹
<adam8157> roylez_: 反正感觉云计算确实不错, 而且确实有实际的作用和效益, 不光是概念宣传
<woju> 我记得很多年以前，有人就说过，全世界之需要几台大的主机就够了，个人用户只需要些终端就行了，那个时候就应该有云计算的雏形，现在网速上来了，不知道云计算还不能不能行的通
<MeaCulpa> woju: 18M上个世纪这么说的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吹把你
<adam8157> roylez_: 原来只要ru和public阿...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 个人感觉啊
<MeaCulpa> 云就是扯，古汉语
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟18摸员工吹云计算，你还嫩得很啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我曾是职业吹
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧 能吹的都是金主
<dddyyyyy> 云计算是啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa afk, 洗脚去
<dddyyyyy> 跟plan9有关吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 根據某人的說法 雲就是 扯 ，， 意思就是 扯計算
<MeaCulpa> 中国人对云计算理解最透彻
<CyrusYzGTt> 風緊，。扯乎
<dddyyyyy> 额，感觉云就是一片混乱
<woju> 这么多专家都说行，大家都说不行？
<woju> 智能手机应该需要云
<CyrusYzGTt> 所有能夠在線升級的也可以說是雲
<CyrusYzGTt> 也是不安全的 就是像跟你個木馬也得接受
<CyrusYzGTt> 也是不安全的 就是像給你個木馬也得接受
<woju> 中央集权
<CyrusYzGTt> 雲概念對於 中央集權確實有點 相輔相成的 感覺，， 不過國內網速還是太低了，而且時不時的斷網，還是木有用處
<andyhuzhill> hello? I have a question that what's the latest version of qt-extend? and what't the differences between programming in Qt-embeded and qt-extend ?
<andyhuzhill> l> I was compiling a qt-extend 4.4.3 at ubuntu 10.04.4 , many people online tell me that qt-extend should be compiled under a system without qt, but I think it's wrong
<andyhuzhill> <andyhuzhill> Is anybody good at qt-embedded?
<dddyyyyy> 现在貌似流行吸血鬼类的东东在国外
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你下这个多快？　http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/7798338.html
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Computational_Electrodynamics_The_Finite-Difference_Time-Domain_Method_2d_ed-_A._Taflove..djvu_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我下了半天，只有0,2MB
<alvin_rxg> 估计100k吧
<\b> 帮我下一个传我吧
<\b> 多谢
<\b> 不知道是第二版还是第三版...
<alvin_rxg> 我错了……5k……
<\b> 2006年 avexhome 上有人传了第三版，当时没下，现在过期了...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 還不夠 黃帝的女兒厲害
<alvin_rxg> 开代理 300k
<\b> ....
<alvin_rxg> 下完了
<\b> ....
<\b> 神速。。。
<\b> 我这里1,2k/s
<\b> 那顺便下一个这个吧 :) http://www.mwtee.com/thread-18446-1-1.html
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Allen Taflove.3rd.Computational Electrodynamics FDTD 文字版125M - 计算电磁学 - 微网-微波社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<\b> 我连网页都打不开
<\b> 国内人扫描的就是仔细。。。 125MB
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac322742/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 用福利回
<hh2013> S.M.A.R.T C5 197 197 0 158
<\b> 图书馆总共就四本，借不久，打印出来看
<Evanescence> adam8157: 在Awesome下,你知道怎么让一个client在全部tab里可以看见啊?
<adam8157> Evanescence: c+s+w 123456789
<adam8157> Evanescence: 就是一个tag的toggle
<roylez_> adam8157: 无视我？狗眼坏掉了？
<Evanescence> adam8157: 谢了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚过op
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome 3.4的nautilus没有“安全移除驱动器”选项吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370347 更新gnome到3.4后，右键里面的“安全移除驱动器”选项消失了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirius99 — 2012-04-08 22:30
<adam8157> roylez_: 瞎了 赶紧转发
<roylez_> adam8157: ++++1
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 皇帝的女儿？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 還不夠 黃帝的女兒厲害
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 看清楚。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 俯卧撑去
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋俯卧撑？
<roylez_> adam8157: 高手
<z00mbut> hello everyone
<roylez_> z00mbut: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323939/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】别问我是谁！ - AcFun.tv
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个女儿？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ .. 旱魃
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 那个齐啥的小短裙 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323750/
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，那个家伙。。。
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 好强的残影 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..好吧，，我也看 avfun了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323750/
<dddyyyyy> roylez_: ...重口味。。。
<sabayonuser> 好假。。。
<roylez_> sabayonuser: 最恨尔等用 gentoo 的了
<roylez_> sabayonuser: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<sabayonuser> sabayon 如何？ <roylez_>
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好。我手快關閉了
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我一打开就关了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 好吧
<alvin_rxg> http://www.guokr.com/article/140384/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 色情网站有多大？ - 创意科技 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<imtxc> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<imtxc> 各位好， 回家终于把破手机给修好了， 求一个诺基亚上IRC 的软件和RSS客户端 ，这里网页的 google  reader每次要输密码很烦。。
<dddyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 看标题我还以为是色情网站的质量是多少呢，据说根据质能转换，整个互联网的质量是一颗草莓的质量
<\b> mugebjgd alvin_rxg : 昨天去 flohmarkt 见到有人卖一顶半旧的红军帽……額前一颗闪亮的红星...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 从东边来的吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 中国风味的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是苏俄红军
<dddyyyyy> roylez_: adam8157 alvin_rxg CyrusYzGTt 话说同学问我pdf能截图吗？
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<roylez_> dddyyyyy: pdf需要截图么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 需要, 加密和有限制的需要
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..額，， 貌似 福昕能
<dddyyyyy> roylez_: pdf里面有图，他需要
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 软件的全称
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 或者用 pdf2html 就會將 pdf的圖片導出
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过没？
<imtxc> roylez 你的N9上聊irc用嘛软件啊？
<alvin_rxg> 按键盘 Print Screen
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: win下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ alvin_rxg 的 方法
<roylez_> imtxc: n9不聊irc，打字太慢
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 那個是跨平臺
<adam8157> roylez_: 别的是视频瞎狗眼, 这个是字幕瞎
<imtxc> roylez o
<roylez_> adam8157: 字幕很牛啊，都有尔康的秘闻
<dddyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，他的pdf里面的图是一个长图，一个屏幕不能显示全，他想把他切出来
<alvin_rxg> adobe reader 明明可以选图片复制的
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 用 gimp 打開，， 不過如果很大會變得很卡
<dddyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 哦，我也不知道，他只是问问我，让我明天帮他看，我也不知道他那是咋回事
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉从pdf里面截图很蛋疼
 * adam8157 convert foo.pdf *.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 所以用 pdf2html可以將裏面的圖片導出
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ adam8157 說的也是個辦法
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，convert是linux下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 嗯，， 某個 包默認的，，
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 他的是win7...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ adam8157 說的問她去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: jann arden - insensity
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ adam8157 說的問她去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: jann arden - insensitive
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，pdf2html是win下的吗
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: Stormbreaker
<roylez_> adam8157: 这歌好些随便找人唱都挺好听的 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac321330/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 萝莉妹子基佬黑木耳纯爷们《在灵魂深处翻滚》 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 不清楚
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 什么叫黑木耳？
<dddyyyyy> mugebjgd: 。。。
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 跟吊丝对应的
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 你是外星人。。
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 紫葡萄、黑木耳、软香蕉
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 什么叫吊丝？
<devil_wang> roylez_: 除了黑木耳，还有银木耳和粉木耳
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 软香蕉是软鸡鸡？
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 紫葡萄是乳头？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 剩下还要我教你么？
<dddyyyyy> mugebjgd: 你装呢吧？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这些名词你都听说过？
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 吊丝是什么？
<alvin_rxg> loser
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 确实不知道
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你温拿 那普及下
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你果然不是中国人了
<alvin_rxg> 普及不了。俺又不知道其中的缘由。只知道 那是表示 loser
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吊丝是 loser?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> no idea.
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 想找个工作，最好不用干活就能有钱的那种
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 有没
<alvin_rxg> 去卖jj吧
<mugebjgd> 黑木耳是阴唇？
<devil_wang> alvin_rxg: 那得够大才行
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 你去當鴉 ，，睡在那，，自然不用動
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 错 靠硬度和技巧
<alvin_rxg> devil_wang: 去医院，装个假jj
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 不要体力活
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 好吧，， 你去當 領導
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac15177/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【斯密达】韩国美女 - AcFun.tv
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 非官&富2代
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..感覺有種 忐忑不安
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 你去找個乾爹吧
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你忐忑不安？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 這個是對於  roylez_ 發的鏈接說的，，
<Drocula> 大姐在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 大姐大也在啊
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 火眼金睛炼成了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..額，，倒是對於你發的鏈接免疫了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 快炼成了，我很欣慰
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..我說的是 不會好奇的去看。。 - -||
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然是想死的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<Drocula> 这个ddyyyy我还以为时间没显示出来么
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 接收到服务器信息， 在acfun那个视频上显示，黑屏绿字
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflyi1g§ 自由蒼蠅。。
<richardlxc> hello
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..不清楚，，我也看到。。
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Drocula> hello
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 问下主席
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 你問。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你问吧，他不会回答我的
<Freebuilder> 机关屌
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 好讨厌现在的感觉，我要去睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 去吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 希望你醒不來
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿米豆腐
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.mwtee.com/member.php?mod=register 这个你那里能注册吗？我连网页打开都很困难
<sevk> \b,啥网址y 注册会员 - 微网-微波社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，你自扣去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 试试 sogou 的 代理吧
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2wpPGdhi
<devil_wang> github的自动提示 是哪个包的？
<devil_wang> github 加tap可以跳出默认的命令的
<leapton> sogou的代理会不会被喝茶
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个傻冒给我老婆以前的电脑分得区 6G 9G 9G 9G 9G 9G 3G
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: xp系统
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能分这种分区的人会是多么的傻啊 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 其实他想着1G一个分区呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想像那人傻乐流鼻涕泡
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说那人还追过她
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦，他得到了她的第一次哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然没有
<DawnFantasy> 这个分区真有个性
<DawnFantasy> 第一次分区的权力
<suteng1998> archlinux
<suteng1998> dtest
<suteng1998> test
<suteng1998> test
<sevk> suteng1998, .. ..  ㍯ 
<DawnFantasy> test failed.
<suteng1998> \archlinux的gdm是最新的么？
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: 酥膯
<suteng1998> ==!
<feng> :-S
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: 显然是
<suteng1998> 为了gdm儿叛逃到archlinux值么？
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: 不用gdm的路过
<suteng1998> 貌似ubuntu的lightdm最近一直有点小问题，对gnome-shell支持不好瓦
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: lightdm不在源里
<suteng1998> 谁能说服我不要叛逃到arch
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: 5台arch用户路过
<suteng1998> mugebjgd：我的是ubuntu server+gnome-shell
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: 你还是留在ubuntu的小白阵营巴
<suteng1998> 刚接触linux，不懂，貌似linux不稳定
<suteng1998> lolo
<mugebjgd> suteng1998: ubuntu不稳定而已 linux只是内核
<suteng1998> 哦?
<suteng1998> arch netinstall,准备叛逃！
<qinglingquan> dbus-daemon一般有几个？
<suteng1998> archlinux有synaptic吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<devil_wang> 给你们推荐个项目
<devil_wang> gtkqq
<devil_wang> http://code.google.com/p/gtk-qq/
<sevk> devil_wang ⇪ ti: gtk-qq - A Linux QQ based webqq using gtk+2.0 - Google Project Hosting
<\b> 用个 archlinux 就叫叛逃………那我叛逃了许多软件....
<Evanescence> 把Ubuntu改成Archinux的样子,
<devil_wang> Evanescence: 把ubuntu改成Arch
<devil_wang> Evanescence: 先把gnome拿掉
<Evanescence> 卸载掉Ubuntu的包,然后编译Arch的包管理系统,安装上Arch的基本组件,就是Arch了
<Evanescence> devil_wang: arch也有Gnome的,而且比Ubuntu的新
<devil_wang> Evanescence: 个人觉得gnome已经违背了geek的路线了
<mugebjgd> Gtkqq 出来好久了 还是半成品呢
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 我是sponser
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: gtkqq
<Evanescence> devil_wang: 不觉得,没有什么软件是所谓geek路线的,
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 贡献者？
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: contributer
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 替我提下作者的屁股
<devil_wang> why?
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: why?
<Evanescence> 正如我用的Awesome,软件都是终端的的curses的.很少用到GUI的,我也不觉的这算是啥geek路线.
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 让他快点完成其他功能
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: faint
<Evanescence> 喜欢就会喜欢,不喜欢自然是不喜欢了.
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 我已经给 gtkqq加了好几个feature了
<devil_wang> gnome他妈的现在需要的mem越来越离谱了
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: 还没收到那些特性 就知道一直还是半成品
<mugebjgd> 所以还是webqq安逸
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: webqq需要更多mem
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 有更多的广告
<devil_wang> mugebjgd: 你不觉得boring?
<alvin_rxg> 广告？
<devil_wang> alvin_rxg: 你觉得Q+很好？
<mugebjgd> devil_wang: q+是什么？
<devil_wang> Our philosophy follows two simple statements:
<devil_wang> A) OOTB (out of the box) Functionalities: There should be no problems and everything should "just work."
<devil_wang> B) KISS: Keep It Simple Stupid!
<devil_wang> 我觉得这两点，就是linuxer应该遵守的theory
<devil_wang> gnome,这个垃圾，太耗资源了
<devil_wang> 在我这里老crash
<\b> 对，所以我用 kde...
<devil_wang> kde耗的更多
<devil_wang> kde  gnome
<\b> ... 但不容易挂
<alvin_rxg> 所以我用 awesome
<devil_wang> 我就用fluxbox
<\b> fluxbox,awesome 和 gnome, kde 不是同一个东西好吧
<\b> 同一类
<devil_wang> 反而是这些小众的 window-manager 反而耗资源少
<devil_wang> gnome越做越庞大
<devil_wang> performance很是问题
<devil_wang> usiblity也下降很多
<\b> 难道你的 fluxbox 帯 pdf　阅读器？　帯文件管理器？　帯图片查看器？　帯文本编辑器？　帯……
<devil_wang> 这个跟fluxbox不相关
<\b> 所以我说我用 kde
<devil_wang> window-manager
<\b> 我用 okular , dolphin, kolorpaint
<devil_wang> 你是个gui的软件，只要有window-manager就能跑
<devil_wang> \b: 你知道我在说什么吧。
<\b> 没有window-manager 也能跑
<devil_wang> \b: 你知道wm是作什么的？
<\b> 没有 windows-manager 第一个窗口就是 root 窗口
<devil_wang> 没有wm谁来启动x-server?
<\b> devil_wang: ....
<alvin_rxg> x-server vs wm???
<\b> devil_wang: 露馅了不是
<devil_wang> okular, dolphin 只是 x-client
<alvin_rxg> devil_wang: echo exec firefox >> ~/.xinitrc && startx
<\b> devil_wang: window-manager 只是一个根窗口罢了，没 wm 照样跑 X
<devil_wang> \b: 我home下就没.xinitrc
<\b> devil_wang: 你在造动时候加一个 X 指令，X 就启动了，谁管你有没有 wm
<\b> 启动
<devil_wang> so  ,跟kde有什么关系？
<\b> devil_wang: 我用 kde 的所有东西，除了 window-manager
<\b> devil_wang: 你之前比较的是　gnome 和 kde
<alvin_rxg> devil_wang: 他用 xmonad
<\b> devil_wang: 然后把话题转移到了 wm 上
<devil_wang> \b: 我一直以为gnome和kde都会起x-server
<devil_wang> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
<devil_wang> Once GNOME is installed, the X server must be told to start GNOME instead of a default window manager.
<\b> devil_wang: 你可以看看软件包的打包，我估计 gnome/kde 在组包的时候都不依赖 x
<devil_wang> 好吧，先起x-server
<devil_wang> 再起gnome
<devil_wang> GNOME Display Manager
<devil_wang> Gnome 可以是display manager
<devil_wang> 本质也是x-client
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<\b> 不能说不依赖x，应该是不依赖那个本地的x
<devil_wang> \b: 先去洗澡
<devil_wang> \b: 回头讨论
<alvin_rxg> echo exec firefox >> ~/.xinitrc && startx
<\b> 谁还记得 xfree86 ....
<alvin_rxg> 装驱动的时候记得
<alvin_rxg> 东南都下雪了，这边啥时候再下次雪…
<alvin_rxg> the biggest loser !!!
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里好热。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:　我看他们的抠抠签名上都说下雪了，连大婶那里居然也下雪了..
<alvin_rxg> 这边 10来度
<mugebjgd> 杠ß
<mugebjgd> b
<\b> mugebjgd: 母鸽班荆道故
<\b> mugebjgd: 母鸽苞苴竿牍
<\b> 回家烧饭去
<alvin_rxg> oh.. 誰扔了個大大的茄子……
<alvin_rxg> 這會兒沒電影看了，只能等8點了
<sdtyum> 你们那现在几点了
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 你猜
<sdtyum> 你是华裔？
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 你猜
<sdtyum> 我猜你是汉奸
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 你猜
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 我又不是汉族 何谓汉奸
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 是奸了汉族的女人就是汉奸？
<alvin_rxg> 滿足
<alvin_rxg> 滿族
<sdtyum> 有好看的网站没
<alvin_rxg> 還是鑲黃旗的
<sdtyum> 是那种好看的
<alvin_rxg> google.com 挺好看的
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/44120.html
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 【MPL】_Nastia_The_Traveler 66P 【高清】[套图]
<sdtyum> 管理员。用这个命令  /notice ＃Ubuntu 机油，大家好！
<sdtyum> Ubuntu-cn
<alvin_rxg> 這樣麼？
<sdtyum> 恩啊
<sdtyum> 不要刷屏
<sdtyum> 大家都能收到的
<alvin_rxg> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> 大家好
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: notice是禁止的
<sdtyum> 在教你一个  /quit 我会在回来的。
<mugebjgd> sdtyum: 发一次踢一次
<alvin_rxg>  /quit 我會回來的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你逗傻小子玩呢
<sdtyum> 这个   /Nick info savk
<sdtyum> 。。。。
<sdtyum> 没意思。都死人
<sdtyum> 孩子们。老子走了。
<mugebjgd> 傻小子走了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 爱爱呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我在想你老婆。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我也在想你老婆
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 哈哈。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还在荷兰呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没去红灯区找个女人啊？
<MegaDownload> 8點15分，9部電影同時開演，看哪個好呢……
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload: 早就不看电视了 没什么看的东西
<MegaDownload> 決定，看 Avatar
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload: 早就看腻了
<fishoneeyed> MegaDownload: 这么长时间居然换名字了？
<MegaDownload> :/
<fishoneeyed> quit
<MegaDownload> 我剛下了個 bt，不計流量？……
<MegaDownload> nani?! Terminator 4 竟然說不給16歲以下的看…
<MegaDownload> 看來 terminator 4 我是看過了的…
<mugebjgd> 自言自语的干嘛呢
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload: 你还不找越南妹去
<sevk>  06:07
<sdtyum> 昨天那个叫rxg的傻子呢？
<sdtyum> cao ä½ ma
<ofan> ...
<sdtyum> 有没有见那个傻子？
<sdtyum> 见到他。帮我问候他祖宗
<feng> ?
<jiero> ofan:
<jiero> ofan:
<jiero> ofan: 申请成功了吗？
<ofan> jiero: 干毛
<ofan> jiero: 还不知道
<jiero> ofan: 呕饭，我有买了台二手
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<jiero> ofan: 普通电脑
<ofan> jiero: 你要开网吧？
<jiero> ofan: 不是。
<jiero> ofan: 傻吧。要网吧直接去找公司讲价了
<jiero> ofan: 有个cherry键盘$0.1
<ofan> jiero: 哦
<jiero> ofan: 我这无线键盘的电池挡板让我妹丢了。。。
<jiero> ofan: 经常电池掉下来就不工作了。
<ofan> jiero: 你跟你妹住？
<jiero> ofan: 我妹 8岁了
<jiero> ofan: 大概是2年前搞掉的
<ofan> jiero: 搞掉？
<jiero> ofan: 你是不是又发神经啊。
<ofan> jiero: 什么叫'搞掉'?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-01
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机一直停留在UBUNTU界面上怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417912 就像这个样子，半个小时都不动 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeansking — 2013-04-01 7:50 
<cuihao> https://www.google.com.hk/intl/zh-CN/landing/nose/ google新产品 =w=
<inode_lf> Time.second
<inode_lf> eval Time()
<cuihao> time
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<inode_lf> Time.now
<inode_lf> Time.attribute
<inode_lf>   > Time.attribute
<inode_lf>   > Time.now
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `attribute' for Time:Class
<cuihao> eval 1+2
<inode_lf>   > Time()
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `Time' for #<IRC:0x219e6ef4>
<cuihao>   > 1+2
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: 3
<inode_lf>   > Time.length
<cuihao>   > 1+Math.sqrt(2)
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: 2.414213562373095
<inode_lf>   > Pi
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: uninitialized constant Pi
<cuihao> > Math.PI
<inode_lf> cuihao: 谢谢
<roylez> > Dir['*']
<cuihao>   > Math.E
<cuihao> =3= 我也是在尝试……
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: undefined method `E' for Math:Module
<inode_lf>   > Math.Module
<cuihao> 机器人用的什么语言？
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `Module' for Math:Module
<inode_lf> cuihao: 好像是那个叫什么来的，iGoogle喜欢用的
<cuihao> perl？
<inode_lf> 不是
<inode_lf> scheme的一个方言，忘了名了
<inode_lf> ruby
<inode_lf> puts "Hello world"
<cuihao>   > open("/etc/fstab").read()
<inode_lf> cuihao: 你说用输入<会产生什么？
<cuihao> 不懂
<inode_lf>   < 2
<inode_lf>   < +3
<inode_lf>   >
<inode_lf>   > "hello world"
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: hello world
<inode_lf> cuihao: 给调戏死了
<inode_lf>   > class Time()
<cuihao>   > [2,4,1,5,2,5,10,2,6,7,2,8,4,9,1,0].sort()
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: [0, 1, 1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 4, 4, 5, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10]
<inode_lf> cuihao: 牛
<performonkey> 不小心把Nexus S的SD卡空间DD了个ISO进去，现在不能挂载,请问大家有没有解决方案？
<cuihao> 格式化掉
<inode_lf>   > Math.sqrt(3)
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: 1.7320508075688772
<performonkey> 现在就是没办法格式化，那SD卡空间是机身自带的
<freeflying> performonkey: boot into recovery
<performonkey> recovery里也格式化不了，dd应该重新分了个区
<cuihao> 完全出现不了 /dev/sdX 这种设备吗？
<inode_lf> abort(dead)
<freeflying> performonkey: boot into bootloarder
<performonkey> 你们手机里有没有fdisk？
<inode_lf>   > float(3)
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `float' for #<IRC:0x219e6ef4>
<inode_lf>   > Float(3)
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: 3.0
<inode_lf>   > Double(3)
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `Double' for #<IRC:0x219e6ef4>
<cuihao> performonkey, 我先搞明白一下情况：你上面所说的操作，都是在手机里，而不是电脑上？
<performonkey> cauihao, 嗯，手机
<inode_lf>   > Integer(1+Math.sqrt(2))
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: 2
<cuihao> 唔，能看见 /dev/sdX 这样的设备的话，直接 mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX 不行么？
<performonkey> cuihao, 不知道怎么看分区表
<cuihao> 不要分区表了，整个设备一个分区。
<cuihao> 就像Windows下处理U盘那样
<performonkey> 我去试试
<inode_lf> exit(0)
<inode_lf> test
<^k^> inode_lf, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<freeflying> performonkey: bootloader模式用fastboot刷
<freeflying> gfrog: iMadper 据国外媒体报道，开源软件技术厂商红帽（Red Hat）目前增长势如破竹。这家全球首个也是唯一一家开源技术厂商的年营收达到10亿美元，这其中的一个主要原因就是，红帽手下的软件工程师们几乎不会离职
<performonkey> freeflying，我去试试看，谢谢
<inode_lf>   > Math.pow(6,15)
<cfy> freeflying: joke.....
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: undefined method `pow' for Math:Module
<cfy> iMadper: 你现在干得算软件工程师么?
<cuihao>   > 6**15
<cuihao> ...
<inode_lf> cuihao: 爆笑
<cuihao>   > 2**10
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: Timeout
<cuihao> = =
<cuihao>   > 2**6
<inode_lf> 0=2
<gfrog> freeflying: 看到我在微博的评论么？
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: Timeout
<cuihao> 唉，怎么一直超时？
<inode_lf>   > 2**2
<freeflying> gfrog: 我都没你微博账号
<gfrog> freeflying: 同irc nick
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: Timeout
<inode_lf>   > 6**15
<^k^> .
<inode_lf> test
<^k^> 别玩机器人
<inode_lf> cuihao: 挺智能的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搬家了
<inode_lf> ^k^: 机器人就是用来玩的
<^k^> inode_lf 我不是机器人
<freeflying> gfrog: 發個鏈接
<inode_lf>   > 8**28
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛链接？
<^k^> inode_lf 你自己安装个irb或pry玩去
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说看你的评论
<imtxc> 为什么我对一个交换机发 08:59:56.785314 ARP, Request who-has bogon tell bogon, length 28 这样的包它会给我回应，但是发  ARP, Request who-has bogon tell 0.0.0.0, length 46 这样的话不会回应我呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: .... 这是Redhat的消息，不是红帽的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 就这样。
<freeflying> gfrog: 笑点在哪
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么anime频道一群人在聊Vim 和emacs………
<inode_lf>   > `exit()`
<imtxc> gfrog: 求解释那两种 Request有什么区别呢？
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯…被ws了
<IsoaSFlus> irc真是个神奇的地方
<inode_lf>   > @?
<IsoaSFlus> 不管哪个聊天室都有人在聊linux或programming language…
<imtxc> ...
<inode_lf> test
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<^k^> inode_lf, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<IsoaSFlus> time
<gfrog> freeflying: ubuntu vs 友邦拓
<gfrog> imtxc: ^
<IsoaSFlus> test
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<inode_lf>   > Time.now
 * gfrog 烦死了，不要调戏bot啊。
<IsoaSFlus> kk分裂成了 ^k^ 和kk了么
<imtxc> gfrog: 但是我发的第二种包在别的机器上有回应就是华为的交换机不回应我。。。
<^k^> inode_lf, eval return: 2013-04-01 09:29:33 +0800
<IsoaSFlus> 嘛~反正都是kk~
<inode_lf>   > $DEBUG
<IsoaSFlus> …
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧，没看到乃那消息。等我理解下。
<gfrog> imtxc: bogon...
<imtxc> gfrog: 肿么了
<imtxc> 太老？？
<freeflying> gfrog: 车呢
<inode_lf> 。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 0.0.0.0肿么回应？
<imtxc> gfrog: 可是别的机器给我回应。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 找基蛋蛋，他不来拿。
<gfrog> imtxc: 我不太理解。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧。。。
<performonkey> 发到255.255.255.255呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个得看实现了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
<imtxc> freeflying: `买车了？
<freeflying> imtxc: 买啥车啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 。。忘了
<gfrog> freeflying: 买辆公路跟我们出去耍吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 家里没地方放车了，不然之前的车也不会送人
<inode_lf> test(?e Makefiel)
<cfy> gfrog: 求关注~
<cfy> gfrog: 已发邀请~
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以放我那，XXD
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<cfy> gfrog: .....你跑得够北的..
<cfy> gfrog: 海南到北京.....
<PS_REAL> emacs
<PS_REAL> 我正在用emacs上irc呢。
<gfrog> cfy: 瞎写的。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<gfrog> cfy: 莫信
<cfy> gfrog: .......哦
 * gfrog 渣浪这种网站还没资格拿到我的真实信息。
<cfy> 怀特赫斯特表示，红帽工程师数量最多的研发小组人员流失率仅为1.5%，而业界平均水平约为5%。他表示，我们为工程师们提供很好的薪酬待遇，这与公司和额外待遇无关，而是关系到公司自由奔放的开源企业文化。
<cfy> 研发小组....
<cfy> 工程师数量最多?
<freeflying> cfy: 估计QE/QA占了一大部分
<cfy> freeflying: 哦
<cfy> freeflying: 你也在北京吧,现在是不是不发光盘了?
<cfy> freeflying: 还是要问悦姐拿?
<cfy> freeflying: 记得很早以前,你负责的时候.....都不说话的....
<freeflying> cfy: 找悦姐，很久都是她
<cfy> freeflying: 不,我说２００９年左右的时候
<freeflying> cfy: 不记得啊
<cfy> freeflying: 我记得...
<freeflying> cfy: :)
<cfy> freeflying: 我想把我的kindle3给jailbreak了
<freeflying> cfy: go for it
<roylez> gfrog: 你跟渣浪不是一家的么？
<roylez> cfy: 早就越狱了
<roylez> cfy: 不越狱不能改字体
<cfy> roylez: .....关键是能干啥....我好久没用kindle了..
<roylez> cfy: 我每天都用
<cfy> roylez: ....
<gfrog> roylez: 哈？
<imtxc> cfy: gfrog roylez 求你的微薄关注
<imtxc> freeflying: 还有你
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<cfy> imtxc: ilisp42
<roylez> imtxc: 没微博
<roylez> imtxc: 支援我100块，我去开一个
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西弱暴了
<imtxc> cfy: 额， 你怎么这么能说
<freeflying> imtxc: 我很少发的，发的话也是吐槽
<imtxc> freeflying: ... 太少的不好，太多的跟cfy一样也不好。。。 酷啪叔儿的频率最合适了。。。
<cfy> imtxc: ?我怎么多了...
<cfy> imtxc: 酷啪是啥微博?
<imtxc> cfy: Mea_Culpa
<imtxc> cfy: 我现在首页一半是你的话了。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: http://weibo.com/ubuntumotu
<mao> 学校的网实在是扯…………
<cfy> imtxc: 不可能吧...
<cfy> imtxc: 我刚刚转发gfrog的,再之前一条是　3月31日 22:17
<cfy> imtxc: 一半是我的话.....这,之前你关注的得多不说话啊...
<gfrog> imtxc: 酷啪绝对是话唠。
<imtxc> ...... 
<roylez> freeflying: 亚马逊可以用银联卡了....
<imtxc> freeflying: 膜拜啊膜拜 加V的
<gfrog> roylez: 米帝亚马逊？
<imtxc> freeflying: 哎呀，看到有工作基会啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥工作基金会啊
<freeflying> roylez: 我一直在用啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 售前是干嘛的
<roylez> freeflying: 直接人民币支付
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 现在被我整得连某些英文都显示成方块了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417918 我想知道，怎么让它 至少显示英文是正常的 具体步骤。 把 windows 的 simhei.ttf simkai.ttf 字体复制到了 /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ 目录下了，怎么让 Debian 正常显示中文 具体步骤。主要是连 …
<roylez> imtxc: 兽前
<imtxc> //
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<freeflying> imtxc: 忽悠
<freeflying> NND，那个认证信息不能改，也不是我填写的
<roylez> freeflying: http://tankr.net/s/small/J7CV.jpg
<freeflying> roylez: what is that
<roylez> freeflying: good stuff
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 12.04.2开机黑屏，电脑没有任何反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417919 我的电脑只有1个操作系统。开机后，显示了联想的LOGO，然后过了一小会，屏幕变成紫色，再过一会就黑屏了，什么反应都没有，硬盘灯也不亮，按什么键都没有反应，重新启动也没有反 …
 * slucx 怎么交换大小写键和右ctrl啊？
 * slucx 求解
<airead> slucx, xmodmap
<IsoaSFlus> test
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: kk酱好~
<slucx> airead: è°¢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • beeshee豆瓣电台音质很低，笔记本合上再打开cpu将近100% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417921 小弟刚用上ubuntu不久，ChrUbuntu 12.04，机器是Chromebook Acer C7. 两个问题，用beeshee来听豆瓣电台，音质很低，经常有杂音而且。不论是在线听还是听已经缓存起来的。我查看了一下 …
 * Ferriac hello
<Ferriac> hello
<^k^> Ferriac, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<iMadper> cfy: 不算. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 老新闻了...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且你看adam就知道了... 这都是胡扯....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣
<cfy> iMadper: ........
<cfy> iMadper: adam 是攻城师?
<iMadper> cfy: 是吧. 
<cfy> iMadper: 不是你们组的么?
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 是啊
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 我们公司很多Rher
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2013/04/01/real-lolita-doll.html
<roylez> palomino|working: 娃娃要涨价
<palomino|working> 你还不赶紧买一打 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你替我买一个
<palomino|working> 人只能靠自己 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 还可以靠牲口
 * palomino|working 站在 roylez 脸上眺望远方
<^k^> p `> $min_next_say ; nil
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working slaps gfrog 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez 经验值满槽
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
 * palomino|working 在 roylez 脸上反复跳跃
<palomino|working> 侯总加冕了
<freeflying> 准备踢人
 * palomino|working 潜伏
<cfy> * palomino|working 在 roylez 脸上反复跳跃
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine简明教程，算是快速技巧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417926 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Wine 简明教程 大家都可以去修改。大家的成功配置最好也发表上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 cat650 — 2013-04-01 11:05 
<cfy> 有个疑问
<gfrog> palomino|working: wow，好A的动作 -> * palomino|working 在 roylez 脸上反复跳跃
<cfy> 为啥op们相继把op弄丢了?　cc iMadper 
<gfrog> cfy: gc启动了。
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1e39cv3oet2j.jpg
<cfy> gfrog: 可是 adam 和 roylez 都还在啊,为啥开始gc了?
<gfrog> cfy: runtime的gc
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西威武
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 没来上班？
<gfrog> bluezd: 回家了。
<cfy> gfrog: 你也在海淀吧
<bluezd> gfrog: 幸福啊
<gfrog> cfy: 啥？
<bluezd> iMadper: 早啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 苦中做乐呗
<cfy> gfrog: beijing
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸!
<bluezd> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> bluezd: 社区开发流程, 有啥资料没?
<cfy> iMadper: 先忽悠~
<airead> iMadper, 你想搞什么社区？
<iMadper> airead: sex8
<bluezd> iMadper: Google,以前看过些，记不清有没有了
<bluezd> iMadper: ...
<bluezd> iMadper: 有前途
<cfy> iMadper: 你怎么还不回北京...我都要去北京了..
<roylez> huntxu: RichiH(~richih@freenode/staff/richih) -> [Global Notice] Hi all! Please see https://blog.freenode.net/2013/03/insert-witty-title-here/ or https://plus.google.com/104326727082310562426/posts/bBmTomwNsBU as you will all kill the blog with your dDoS, anyway.
<roylez> huntxu: 帮我解码下
<freeflying> cfy: 又一个rher
<airead> google | sex8
<akong> iMadper, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches
<airead> > google | sex8
<iMadper> akong: thx.
<cfy> freeflying: 哼哼
<airead> 不晓得 sex8 是什么东西
<huntxu> roylez: ?
<^k^> airead, eval return: undefined local variable or method `google' for #<IRC:0x21fcfeec>
<roylez> huntxu: freenode 4/1的cloak
<huntxu> roylez: 沒明白 =.=
<huntxu> roylez: 那代碼不是brainfuck？裝個編譯器運行一下不就完了= =
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<roylez> huntxu: 丫告诉我啊
<roylez> huntxu: 我懒得装啊
<huntxu> roylez: 我是正常人 =.=
<UbuntuTalk> Xiufeng Guo 的昵称已更改为 Showfom。
<UbuntuTalk> [Showfom] 大家好
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 8-)
<psychologe> 想修改朋友电脑的hosts文件，将所有网站指向另一外页面。。hosts文件不支持通配符，请问有其他方法实现么？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 翻墙
<MeaCulpa> psychologe: 你自己生成了再写
<UbuntuTalk> [Showfom] 没。。。一个域名一行
<cfy> psychologe: dns搞死他
<airead> psychologe, 你想干坏事？
<psychologe> dns的话，那岂不要自己架个
<psychologe> 娱乐
<jusss> psychologe: unbound
<jusss> 好像是，这个名字
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有自己娱乐dns的么 ？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu这孩子很吃电，中麽办？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417928 ubuntu这孩子很吃电，中麽办？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 廖颖颖 — 2013-04-01 11:45 
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 双显卡么 ？
 * slucx 刚才无意翻到 adam 的博客，上面写的他离开帽子了？
<airead> 弄瞎一只眼
<psychologe> jusss, 我查下
<airead> 发这帖子的哥们是女的啊
<jusss> caleb-: 大师，您来了，lol
<caleb-> jusss: 早上好
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你消息闭塞
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 呃？
<jusss> +1
<slucx> 好久没动我的Linux了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 天天都是linux上
<onlylove> 谁见到oneleaf了
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 求真相
<Barden> 莫青萍?
<nyfair> Vim党和Emacs党必须战斗！再次声明，ACFUN的官方编辑器是Visual Studio，
<nyfair> Golang是最好的编程语言！
<jusss> nyfair: hi,美女
<nyfair> 真黑
<psychologe> haha
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] bluefish其实也挺好用的
<MeaCulpa> acfun是啥
<cfy> nyfair: die vim,die emacs
<jusss> MeaCulpa: avfun
<jusss> acfun.tv
<cfy> nyfair: visual studio is a truly useful ide
<alvin_rxg> Title: 兵庫北 VS 埼玉 (@ acfun.tv)
<MeaCulpa> 不知道
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 下A的地方？
<tyyhzh> 大家好！
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 求关注~
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 微博@ilisp42
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 性浪微博？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: en~
 * cfy 吃中饭去~
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我只看日片不看日本片
<jusss> 我在学校机房见到了eclipse
<tyyhzh> 你们用的是什么系统阿？
<cfy> os x
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] gentoo
<tyyhzh> 有用bt5的吗？
<jusss> debian
<jusss> bt5是啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有 u盘用
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 关注了...
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那玩意安装的电脑上太高调了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你用性浪微波？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 回溯算法 u盘用足矣
<tyyhzh> backtrack5
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 都用irc吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 用，偶尔发发
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 匿名是个好东西
<tyyhzh> 我就是用u盘装的bt5
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 恩 我也是
<jusss> 匿名是个好东西
<jusss> 现在啥都实名制，干脆那啥也实名制算了，
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 推荐 匿名的那个发行版
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 叫啥来着 ？
<MeaCulpa> 实名制只是形式
<MeaCulpa> 我国手机早就实名制了，我还不是铁路站买个号码用得好好的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] The Amnesic Incognito Live System (Tails)是基于Debian的自启动光盘或USB发行，其目标是为用户提供完整的因特网匿名功能。该发行装备了一些因特网应用程序，包括网页浏览 器、IRC客户端、邮件mail客户端、即时消息信使，这都以安全为理念进行了预配置，并对网络流量进行了匿名性处理。为达到此目标，Incognito 使用了Tor <http://www.oschina
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 此乃神器也
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 与bt5结合 很适合个人使用
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tyyhzh> 你现在用的是bt 5吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有时候用用奶瓶
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] bt5用的少
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 一般就用无线破解
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 无线破解通杀 没遇到破解不了的
<tyyhzh> 奶瓶我不会用，好像是可以用来破解无线网络
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 出门在外 一个u盘奶瓶足矣
<tyyhzh> bt5也可以破解无线，就是还没有学会
<jusss> cfy: ping
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] bt5容量太大了  奶瓶100mb的小身版 容易部署
<Router2_> UbuntuTalk 无线不可能什么都能破，企业级的一点戏也没有
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那就看你有没有方法了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 无线破解基本上都是漏洞注入 本地暴力破解
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 打算 用tails定制些小型安全发行版
<Router2_> UbuntuTalk 用户名密码验证的没戏，WPA2强加密基本也没可能
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 无线密码 基本都是让多人使用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不会设置多难的密码
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 看到咯
<cfy> jusss: pong
<freeflying> 这里的deveops有多少
<jusss> cfy: 数组和变量在符号表里是怎样的
<cfy> jusss: 不知道~
<jusss> cfy: 。。。
<iMadper> cfy: bash里面, 怎么打印到标准错误? 1>&2?
<iMadper> cfy: 能不能直接打印到stderr?
<cfy> iMadper: 可以转换吧
<iMadper> cfy: 太丑了...
<cfy> iMadper: ...
<jusss> cfy: 指针有内情向量吗
<cfy> jusss: ?
 * cfy 午睡~
<jusss> cfy: .
<nyfair> 兵库北？香菜黑丧心病狂
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: print foo >&2
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: thx. bash没有print....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那就echo
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我只是举例子
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: &2, /dev/stderr, /dev/fd/2
<MeaCulpa> 这三个都可以，看你系统有没有
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 明白了, 多谢. 
<iMadper> &2就可以了. 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 修改分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417930 使用下面的命令可以察看显卡信息 $ lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series] 使用xrandr命令就可以修改分辨率了： 首先，直接运行xrandr查看下分 …
<jusss> 有多维变量吗?
<jusss> eexp: 有多维变量这个东东吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Showfom] 1d
<freeflying> jusss: 新学语言不如看看go吧
<freeflying> perl太邪恶了
<jusss> freeflying: 哦，我看到符号表里的属性那栏有维数，然后我就想普通变量有维数吗
<chengshiding> linux下不能看百度影音
<chengshiding> 球解决
<chengshiding> 求
<freeflying> chengshiding: 不看号了
<iMadper> chengshiding: 需要插件的? 没办法. 
<MeaCulpa> chengshiding: 迅雷没压力
<chengshiding> freeflying: 总是不好的吧。关键是没有插件可以安装啊
<chengshiding> freeflying: 有插件还好说
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu下哪种视频软件可以打开多个播放窗口同时播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417936 ubuntu下哪种视频软件可以打开多个播放窗口同时播放 统计信息: 发表于 由 ff千雨 — 2013-04-01 13:43 
<eexp> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> freeflying: 数组在符号表中保存的是信息向量表的连接指针，那指针变量呢？
<eexp> freeflying: 又黑pl?
<freeflying> jusss: 问ee
<jusss> eexp: 指针变量呢？
<eexp> jusss: 什么语言？
<jusss> eexp: c
<tyyhzh> 安装flash就可以看电影了
<eexp> char *p
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: http://www.ixinyue.com/pshow/15154.html?15154-1
<MeaCulpa> haha
<eexp> void *p
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: flash安装了，看百度的视频不行啊
 * MeaCulpa 终于发现学学谭浩强还是有点用的
<jusss> eexp: 不懂。。。
<jusss> eexp: 有还是没有
 * MeaCulpa 可以对一些问题释然，不用刨根问
<eexp> 不认识那谁/  MeaCulpa
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 学他干哈？
<iMadper> jusss: 想学好c语言, 半年之内, 不要提符号表三个字. 
<eexp> jusss: 基础知识，自己去搜索
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 学他干啥？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 学他玩玩
<jusss> iMadper: eexp ,...
 * jusss 上课去
<psychologe> 玩游戏的同学很少吧，有没有玩steam。
<tyyhzh> 你可以在奇艺里面看呀
<eexp> psychologe: 巨大的游戏，下载都困难的。别搞
<tyyhzh> 在爱奇艺里面搜索电影名字就可以了，还有别的电影网站都可以
<tyyhzh> 干嘛非要看百度的视频？
<psychologe> eexp, 装了个cs起源，双显卡。。用optirun 好像运行不了
<tyyhzh> 谁有msn号，我申请了msn可是没有好友
<chengshiding> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibPziLRGvkg
<psychologe> 网上搜了半天，也没搞定，，以前在32位系统完美运行
<eexp> psychologe: 网速不好，没下完一个的。路过。
<chengshiding> 不要用msn了，用gtalk或者irc
<eexp> tyyhzh: msn过期了
<tyyhzh> gtalk是什么？
<iMadper> g = 基佬. 
<iMadper> talk = 聊天
<^k^> iMadper: = 基佬. http://g.cn 词条概况指男性同性恋。是指某一种喜欢男人的男性，此类人称为“基佬”。“基佬”一词 最早出粤语区，粤语系的朋友都知道，粤语里“机”、“基”都是“gay”的谐音，所以粤语 ...
<iMadper> gtalk就是给基佬们聊天(约炮) 用的. 
<iMadper> ^k^: 你真聪明. 
<tyyhzh> 是在linux系统下运行的程序吗？
<iMadper> tyyhzh: 跨平台. xmpp协议的.
<psychologe> eexp, cs起源4.4G,打折的时候花了三十几元
<MeaCulpa> gtalk不稳妥，哪天google就关掉
<iMadper> qq也不稳妥, 哪天腾讯就换协议...
<tyyhzh> gatlk在哪里下载？我的是linux系统？
<chengshiding> pidgin支持gtalk
<MeaCulpa> tyyhzh: pidgin就够了
<tyyhzh> 如果gatlk是给同性恋用的，那就不用了
<tyyhzh> 谁有msn号，加我一个
<tyyhzh> 我想用msn，可是没有好友
<airead> g = sex8
<^k^> .
<iMadper> airead: lol
<^k^> airead: = sex8 http://g.cn 2010年11月2日 ... 本文位置: 首页 》 经验与分享 》春暖花开sex8最新地址每日更新. 2013年3月15号 最新更新可以访问! 如果发现不能访问请留言. 为了给自己博客来点 ...
<iMadper> airead: sex8, 你好重口...
<airead> iMadper, 听你讲的
<iMadper> airead: 不可能! 我第一次听说~   OTZ
<airead> iMadper, 今天11点23的时候，我问你想建什么社区，你说 sex8
<iMadper> airead: ... 是吗? 那估计是我在梦游.... OTZ.
<tyyhzh> 哈哈～
<airead> iMadper, 可能真是在梦中
<iMadper> air
<iMadper> airead: 9494!~
<tyyhzh> 这里面有美女吗？
<iMadper> tyyhzh: imt
<iMadper> tyyhzh: imtxc 
<tyyhzh> imadper：imtxc是什么意思？
<iMadper> tyyhzh: 是个人. 你不是要美女吗? 去跟她搭讪去.
 * iMadper 堪忧.
<tyyhzh> OK
<tyyhzh> 她在哪？
<iMadper> tyyhzh: 直接跟她说话就行. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有人找你. 
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: ToT
<tyyhzh> intxc:在吗？
<tyyhzh> imtxc
<iMadper> tyyhzh: 就你还交错人家名字了. 
<iMadper> tyyhzh: sigh... 堪忧...
<tyyhzh> 我汗
<tyyhzh> ！！！
<tyyhzh> @@@
 * iMadper 通常, 男生在跟美女说话的时候, 智商会大幅度降低. 所以不怪你, tyyhzh 
<tyyhzh> 呵呵呵～
<freeflying> iMadper: 乱用 /me
<iMadper> freeflying: me会让你们也收到提醒? 不是只有notice才会吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都过滤了
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 那就没事了.
<freeflying> iMadper: 看了昨天给你的paper没
<iMadper> freeflying: 我用me只是为了让这句话变个颜色, 看起来好看而已. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 分布式数据库那个? 
<iMadper> freeflying: 没看完.
<freeflying> iMadper: 算法的
<iMadper> freeflying: 看到了2.2节就没看.
<freeflying> iMadper: 这人确实NB啊 http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html
<iMadper> freeflying: 学数学的....
<iMadper> freeflying: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/howto.txt   这个更有用. 
 * tyyhzh 是什么？
<tyyhzh> 这个有什么用 /me？
 * chengshiding jump
 * chengshiding NB
<chengshiding> 呵呵，没什么用
 * airead 跳一下
 * airead 用法：ME <action>，向当前频道中发送一个动作(动作使用第三人称陈述，例如 /me 跳一下)
<tyyhzh> 可以在前面加个*号吗？
 * chengshiding ×
 * chengshiding ×
<tyyhzh> 哦，明白了
<chengshiding> 怎么回事？
 * tyyhzh 你好！！！
<tyyhzh> 怎么了？
<chengshiding> 前面的昵称不一样，其他的都一样
<tyyhzh> 9494！
<tyyhzh> 你们的irc有声音提示吗？
<chengshiding> 昵称不一样说明这个人表达的信息是怎么样的
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: 你用什么客户端？
<tyyhzh> linux
<chengshiding> irc客户端那个？
<tyyhzh> 嗯？
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: 是pidgin吗
<tyyhzh> 我不知道
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: 无法沟通，算了，你自己玩吧
<tyyhzh> 这个都有哪些客户端呢
<chengshiding> tyyhzh: 自己网上搜
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<tyyhzh> 我用的是XChat-GNOME IRC
<tyyhzh> 是这个吗？
<tyyhzh> 这个是客户端吗？
<abinez> 我能吐槽一下么
<abinez> 今天吃饭还听隔壁桌俩男的各种互相讨论厨艺神马的。。总觉得关系不一般啊。。可是又不基。。真捉急！
<tryit> 有人完整看过《UNIX网络编程》吗？请教个问题
<abinez> 问吧
<tryit> http://82.157.70.109/mirrorbooks/unixnetworkprogramming/0131411551_ch08lev1sec8.html ，第14行的if测试在IP地址和端口相同的情况下也为TRUE
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/252366 这是调试截图
<^k^> tryit ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<tryit> 这2个结构用sock_ntop解析出来的IP地址和端口都是一样的
<tryit> abinez, ?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows7如何访问ubunt12.10远程桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417937 求各位大神帮忙！我想在windows7下远程访问ubuntu12.10，ubuntu12.10在内网里（路由器下），如何突破内网实现最终的远程访问呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜蛋瓜 — 2013-04-01 15:13 
<abinez> tryit: ；‘’‘
<abinez> 我不是大神
<abinez> 不好意思哦
<abinez> 帮不上忙
<abinez> 拿高档手机，有时候会惹出杀身大祸哇
<abinez> 还是老老实实用普通的手机
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130313/001007.htm
<^k^> abinez s, ⇪ 17岁少年为抢苹果手机掐死女邻居 抛尸化粪池_新闻_腾讯网
<big2wolf> nokia 105什么时候上市？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<tyyhzh> 大家好！
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍧ 
 * bluezd momo adam8157 
 * bluezd momo gfrog 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪啪
<xiaoan> ..
<atcyp> 有人在么？？？
<tyyhzh> 怎么在说话对象前加入对方名字？
<atcyp> 不知道
<atcyp> 我新来的
<tryit> adam8157, 咋不见你了最近？
<bluezd> 有妹子了
<atcyp> who？
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有啊 sigh
<tyyhzh> 我也是才玩这个没有多久
<adam8157> tryit: 忙工作撒
<tryit> adam8157, 你们不是挺清闲的嘛？
<xiaoan> 我今天才知道有这个。。。。
<adam8157> tryit: 我们?
<tyyhzh> adam8157:你是妹子吗？
<atcyp> 他是怎么加的名字
<adam8157> tyyhzh: 你才是妹子
<tryit> adam8157, 是啊
<tyyhzh> 呵呵~
 * adam8157 看见一大拨新人
<adam8157> tryit: 我们都是工作狂啊 cc bluezd 
<bluezd> tryit: 这种热爱工作的热情你们不懂
<ggarlic> 一"大波"新人
<bluezd> 看得好仔细
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我打错字了, 想打波的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿单蛋蛋
<ggarlic> adam8157: 单手打字确实容易打错....
<gery> adam8157: 我来打酱油了 cc bluezd hamo
<adam8157> ggarlic: 战斗机都在我老家坠毁了哦
<xiaoan> 一大波僵尸。。。。
<bluezd> gery: hello
<adam8157> gery: momo 我这会儿才来的
 * bluezd 我今天没说什么把 cc adam8157 
<tyyhzh> hello
<gery> adam8157: 刚睡醒？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 荣成人民打飞机一把好手
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<tyyhzh> hi
<ggarlic> adam8157: 死了俩男的,啧啧
<Router2_> tyyhzh 用/say 昵称
 * adam8157  开玩笑的, 默哀
<MeaCulpa> 估计开Su-27的不敢跳伞，怕回去处分
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧
<bluezd> hamo: 你肥了,死鬼
<adam8157> gery: 没啊, 我现在不是一直在这个频道了... 工作忙啊 哈哈
<bluezd> 你肥来了
<hamo> bluezd: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<bluezd> hamo: momoda
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<adam8157> hamo: 你俩对上了
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd hamo 乃三个id + nick 对齐刚好
<tyyhzh> 用/say 昵称是什么意思？
<tyyhzh> say<text>
<bluezd> gfrog: 你今天是 WFH 还是 PTO
<adam8157> gery: 房子租好了?
<gery> adam8157: 好了，从此上班1小时了
<adam8157> gery: 羡慕一居室啊
 * tyyhzh hello
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 安装好的ubuntu是否可以转换为linux deepin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417941 据说linux deepin基于ubuntu。那么已经安装好的ubuntu系统是否可以在不用重装的情况下，变成linux deepin。 比如改变软件源，安装对应的软件包。像lubuntu可以在ubuntu的基础上安装lubuntu-desktop …
<bluezd> adam8157: 今天来了个女同事 cc gery 
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<tyyhzh> Router2
<tyyhzh> hello
<tyyhzh> hi
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<tyyhzh> 我不太会玩这个
<big2wolf> ^k^ 16点 是怎么出来的
<tyyhzh> 你是怎么快速打出我昵称的？
<gfrog> bluezd: WFH
<gfrog> bluezd: 明天后天PTO
<gfrog> bluezd: 
<bluezd> gfrog: 难怪,居然连会办公室的电脑,我也为你 PTP 呢
<bluezd> 连回
<bluezd> PTO
<gfrog> bluezd: vpn + ssh + irssi啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩
<adam8157> kowalski: 日本运动服的名字
<adam8157> bluezd: 贵组?
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊,别的组我不会说啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 羡慕啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 做文件系统
<adam8157> bluezd: 上
<kowalski> adam8157: 啥？
<bluezd>  adam8157 ......
<adam8157> kowalski: 川崎?
<hamo> bluezd: 你上谁了？
<bluezd> hamo: 不知道
<bluezd> hamo: 没人啊
<kowalski> adam8157: 不是吧,yamazaky,miyazaky?
<gfrog> bluezd: 你上谁了？
 * hamo 川崎不是火锅料么？
<bluezd> ......
 * gfrog 川崎好象是灌篮高手里一只球队。
 * adam8157 我有一条kowalski牌子的短裤
<kowalski> adam8157: 川崎是Kawasaki
<kowalski> adam8157: -.-!
 * bluezd 是内裤
<adam8157> kowalski: 哦 那记错了
<adam8157> kowalski: 那你就是库娃斯基咯, 改俄罗斯了
<kowalski> adam8157: 洒家这是俄国名..
<kowalski> adam8157: 是啊是啊..
<bluezd> adam8157: 对日本有研究? 拜 !
<gfrog> adam8157: 见多识广啊
<kowalski> 科沃斯基
<adam8157> kowalski: 库娃斯基
<kowalski> adam8157: 太娘了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 贱多湿广
<adam8157> kowalski: 男女名字双修!!! 厉害
<kowalski> adam8157: ...
<hamo> bluezd: 他对日本的研究主要来自那些剧情和人物都很简单的电影
<adam8157> hamo: 日本新闻联播
<bluezd> hamo: 原来是这样
<kowalski> av联播
<tyyhzh> 哈哈哈～
<bluezd> adam8157: 日本新闻联播情节不简单,所以不算
<bluezd> adam8157: 山形健有了解吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你的新主题好晃眼
<bluezd> adam8157: 前天升级了,支持 markdown 了,准备换个背景
<kowalski> 日本小娘的小腿太短
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04.2 找不到网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417945 我的笔记本电脑网卡是Qualcomm Atheros AR8161/8165 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20) 的 在ubuntu下不识别，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onelook — 2013-04-01 16:06 
<hamo> bluezd: 你的勃客？
<gfrog> bluezd: 球链接
<bluezd> hamo: en
<hamo> bluezd: qiu
<bluezd> hamo: http://www.bluezd.info/
<^k^> bluezd ⇪ t: Bluezd's Home | Stay Focused ~ Stay Positive
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 你们觉得不撸的主题娘么?
<adam8157> 葫芦娃^^ ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 艾玛这花体字，晃瞎了。
 * gfrog 不想技术blog
 * gfrog 不像技术blog
<kowalski> 背景太花了
 * adam8157 觉得带www前缀也不像技术blog
<adam8157> bluezd: 看, 男女双修的都觉得花 cc kowalski 
<gfrog> adam8157: +1
<kowalski> adam8157: ...
 * gfrog 应该 zheshiyigejishublog.bluezd.info
<adam8157> gfrog: LOL
 * gfrog 这是钓鱼网站 ^ -_-
<kowalski> bluezd.jishu
 * hamo bluezd.gaoji
 * adam8157 觉得gimp的单窗口模式拯救了awesome用户
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gimp窗口不是很多的么
<MeaCulpa> 还有单窗口模式...不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在支持single-window mode了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我也觉得有点花,有时间再调调,换个字体
<MeaCulpa> o... gimp实在忒乱以前
<slucx> adam8157: 莫非我真的很久没来了，记得上次来时你在帽子的啊
<adam8157> slucx: 已经离职三个月整了
<slucx> adam8157: 为毛？单干了？
<ggarlic> 为了凑1.5%的离职率
<adam8157> ggarlic: 听白马忽悠
<slucx> -_-!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当当早
<imtxc> bluezd: 早啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 早
<bluezd> imtxc: 早
<bluezd> hamo: 有女朋友没?
<hamo> bluezd: mu
<imtxc> bluezd: hamo不是拍婚纱了么都
<nyfair> 蛋蛋，我想来c社观光
<bluezd> hamo: 那男朋友呢?
<hamo> bluezd: 那更不可能有了
<adam8157> nyfair: 被妹子叫我就认了, 来吧
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 发现一个文件必定丢失的BUG,不知道算不算兼容性问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417946 我是WIN8 UBUNTU双系统。 在win8关机状态进入Ubuntu然后再往win8的NTFS分区拷文件后切换回WIN8时这文件必定会丢失。 但是直接从win8重启进入Ubuntu拷文件时就不会出现。 这 …
<adam8157> ^k^: 黑到看不见了 混蛋
<tyyhzh> imtxc
<tyyhzh> imtxc你好
<slucx> ^k^: 怎么了？
<tyyhzh> hello
 * adam8157 晚上回去做白菜心炒猪脸 cc bluezd hamo gfrog 
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 好啊
<imtxc> 猪脸？
<adam8157> imtxc: 猪头肉啊
<tyyhzh> ？
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊，第一次听这个名称
<tyyhzh> 什么意思？
<hamo> adam8157: 那明天岂不是就看不到你的脸了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 有个老师挺漂亮的,只上过两节课,只是我不明白为什么我上她课的时候主题都是同性恋相关的呢?
<adam8157> bluezd: 上
<imtxc> hamo: 他的意思不是让你回去给他做么
<adam8157> bluezd: 你跟他说你内心是伪娘, 她是les 正好
<bluezd> adam8157: 难道她是同性恋啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 叫什么?
<bluezd> adam8157: wenjing
<imtxc> bluezd: 锤子班的老师？
<bluezd> hamo: 好幸福啊你,完胜还能吃到美味的菜肴
<bluezd> imtxc: 恩
<bluezd> 晚上
<imtxc> 老师都不放过 bluezd 和 adam8157 
<nyfair> bluezd: 求御姐教师包养
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你又调皮
<bluezd> imtxc: 为什么要放过老师啊?
<adam8157> bluezd: 赞
<imtxc> ..... 因为他们还小
<tyyhzh> imtxc你用的什么系统
<imtxc> tyyhzh: debian sid
 * bluezd 老师就有一点不好
<slucx> debian testing awesome 还木有更
<adam8157> slucx: sid也木有
<adam8157> slucx: 3.5的config准备四个月了快
<imtxc> slucx:登了好久3.5了
<slucx> adam8157: 记得以前你都弄过
<imtxc> 编译那个好下好多依赖。。。算了，接着等
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，你是光弄个config文件啊…
<adam8157> xcb的patch已经有了 所以也无所谓
<adam8157> slucx: 那时候办公室用的fedora
<adam8157> slucx: 有3.5
<tyyhzh> 我用的是bt5
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，fc果然是小白鼠啊
<adam8157> slucx: private build
<slucx> 哈哈
<adam8157> slucx: fedora repo里没有awesome
<slucx> adam8157: 你现在在哪呢？怎样？
<slucx> 话说我应该用msg
<tyyhzh> 你们都认识吗？
<adam8157> slucx: C社
<imtxc> adam8157: 开始做国家操作系统了么
<imtxc> 以后ubuntu不让老百姓用了么。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个暂时没接触到
<nyfair> adam8157: C社是宅在家的还是开办公室了？
<adam8157> nyfair: 有个临时的, 也可以宅在家里
<tyyhzh> imtxc 不会吧
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 我瞎说的
<gfrog> adam8157: 白菜心炒猪脸 -> 猪头拱白菜
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈哈哈 赞!
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛你要去拱哪个白菜？ XXD
<tyyhzh> 吓我，我都已经喜欢用ubuntu了，再用xp会不习惯的
<adam8157> gfrog: 买来的娃娃菜
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 慢慢习惯嘛
<imtxc> 娃娃菜不是辣的么
<tyyhzh> 我喜欢用linux
<foob> 有人用LIBREOFFICE BASE的吗？
<tyyhzh> 不喜欢windos
<imtxc> adam8157: 那俩你直接凉拌吃多好吃，干嘛拱了
<nyfair> 魔都2w不如狗啊，生活好艰难
<imtxc> nyfair: 拜2w的壕妹子
<gfrog> nyfair: 壕。
<nyfair> 平时小区里转转，全是家里几套房的
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕
<Router2_> nyfair 壕
<imtxc> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 电油汀有了解么？
<imtxc> ^k^: 壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 你打错了，我是毫
<tyyhzh> imtxc你是妹子吗？
<imtxc> roylez: 壕
<nyfair> 我是没房没车的啃老族，别黑我
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 你呢
<tyyhzh> 爷妹
<imtxc> nyfair: 你不是有套房子呢么，上次还出租呢
<nyfair> 市中心的石库门而已
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个老师你知道吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: 有啊 给我妈买过
<nyfair> bluezd: 老师情况求详细
<tyyhzh> imtxc你有msn号吗？
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 没有
<tyyhzh> @@@
<imtxc> tyyhzh: 不要鄙视我啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 求推荐啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我找一下
<adam8157> bluezd: 不认识 介绍下
<tyyhzh> 没有，我有msn号，可是没有好友
<imtxc> ....
<tyyhzh> 没有人玩msn
<imtxc> 这些人，老盯着人锤子哥的妹子们
<bluezd> adam8157: 我也不认识啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 帮我介绍不就认识了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸，现在来公司的实习生妹子中指都带戒指了，乃还是跟我出去爬山偶遇妹子好了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 帮你介绍完了就没我什么事儿了
<hamo> bluezd: 有妹纸照片么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 上次去了,没碰到妹子啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我给我娘买的这个 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B009C176EG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> adam8157 s, ⇪ Sampux 桑普电暖器 DB1303MS (超薄机身/高效升温/防摔倒自动断电)-厨具-亚马逊
<bluezd> hamo: 没有,挺萌的
<gfrog> adam8157: 热的快嘛？ 能带动多大的屋子？
<hamo> bluezd: 求照
<adam8157> gfrog: 蛮快的, 只在一个房间用过, 16平左右吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 1300w，他给的配图说是20平左右的屋子都行。。。
<bluezd> hamo: 我也木有啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃说这种好还是电油汀好？
<hamo> bluezd: 就你身边，照一个不就可以拉
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个就是电油汀, 只不过是平的
<gfrog> bluezd: 哪次？ 香八拉你也去了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。。
<akong> adam8157, 用gimp 多窗口难受很久了...
<bluezd> hamo: 有机会的
<hamo> bluezd: 直接照
<bluezd> gfrog: 没有
<hamo> bluezd: 强照
<bluezd> hamo: 什么叫强照?
<hamo> bluezd: 强行照
<bluezd> hamo: 难道还会反抗?
<hamo> bluezd: 反抗了不是正和你意嘛
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛炸
<adam8157> bluezd: 让悦悦安排我去这个老师的课试听
<hamo> roylez: 这么快就归位啦
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<bluezd> adam8157: 是越越
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子 
<imtxc> akong: 从2.8开始有单窗口模式了啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<akong> imtxc, oh, 才知道...
<akong> 有人用deepin上的sougo输入法没？
<akong> 哪里能得到源码？
<nyfair> sohu
<adam8157> akong: 去deepinrepo里抓就好了...
<nyfair> akong: 或者你可以去隔壁问问xuetian wen
 * adam8157 下载了下来但是没有兴趣用
<adam8157> nyfair: weng
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求问Ubuntu12.10如何安装FSL http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417950 在安装FSL时系统说安装程序不支持这个12.10版本，请寻求其他版本或者程序。 不知道该怎么办，故在这里求助？谢谢大家~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秋子之夜521 — 2013-04-01 17:02 
<cusion> 我在一台PC机上安装了ubuntu server 12.04系统，每次关机重启都需要手动运行ecryptfs-mount-private命令，如何才能够自动加载加密文件？
<cusion> 在网上搜了一个删除auto-unmount文件的方法，不过不成功
<alvin_rxg> cusion: fstab
<cusion> alvin_rxg:能具体点儿么？
 * adam8157 一居真贵啊
<alvin_rxg> cusion: 不知道……你可以 google 一下相关的 fstab ecryptfs
<cusion> alvin_rxg:fstab能带入密码么？运行了ecryptfs-mount-private之后要输入passphrase的
 * adam8157 用luks
<pity> roylez: 请教个问题，awk 怎么删除匹配行？
<endle> 问一下，lin下有轻量级的画图软件吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: 狗耳朵推送kindle不错啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> endle: 有个 kde 的画图软件，跟 windows 的画板很像的
<alvin_rxg> kpaint ?
<imtxc> 话说今天愚人节大家都传说kpw要在大陆上市。。。
<alvin_rxg> endle: kolourpaint
<endle> alvin_rxg, 我去试试
<adam8157> imtxc: rss 啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，就是要收费，年付到能优惠点，但是不能确定丫能不能坚持一年。。
<jusss> int a[3],*b; b=a; a是内情向量的首地址还是数组的首地址？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的kindle只看小说
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的kindle只看书 (不光是小说
<jusss> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<imtxc> adam8157: 看小说那个翻页太慢不舒服啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不慢
<adam8157> jusss: fuck off
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你最终用什么替代google reader了 feedly么
<adam8157> imtxc: 没换呢, 招什么急
<adam8157> imtxc: 等尘埃落定
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 我在网上看到一句话，若实参是数组时，只需将该数组内情向量的首地址穿递给形参即可
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么不是数组的首地址
<adam8157> jusss: 什么叫内情向量
<biergaizi> "数组内情向量的首地址"是什么新鲜东西
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk '/pattern/ {next}'
<roylez> pity: .
<roylez> pity: MeaCulpa 说的就可以
<jusss> adam8157: 数组信息向量
<roylez> pity: awk '! /pattern/'
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道这是啥
<roylez> pity: 这样也行吧
<imtxc> 信息向量？
<biergaizi> “信息向量”是啥……
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk '/pattern/ {next};1'
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird 可以用来当订阅 
<MeaCulpa> pity: sorry :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +1
<pity> MeaCulpa: awk '/pattern/ {next}' 这条不行
<pity> MeaCulpa: 后者对
<MeaCulpa> pity: 恩，我忘了打了
<biergaizi> jusss: 我只知道数组指针，首地址，或者 std::vector，信息向量是啥……
<jusss> adam8157: 开辟一些单元存放数组的某些属性，这些专门存放数组特殊属性的单元成为数组信息向量
<pity> roylez: 主席的也行
<pity> MeaCulpa: roylez 谢谢两位！
<jusss> biergaizi: 网上的
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯, 我明白了, 这是C语言的内部实现啊
<adam8157> jusss: 那就是说的数组首地址
<adam8157> jusss: 因为严格意义上 数组有记录别的东西, 所谓的首地址是内情向量的首地址
<jusss> adam8157: 数组首地址和数组内情向量首地址一样？
 * adam8157 觉得扯这些没用
 * adam8157 C语言内部具体实现大概知道就可以了, 没必要探究
<adam8157> jusss: 你这是看得什么鬼书, 这些不该说的
<jusss> adam8157: 我又晕了...
<jusss> adam8157: 网上的文章
<adam8157> jusss: 少看这些
<jusss> adam8157:http://jpkc.nwpu.edu.cn/jp2005/20/kcwz/wlkc/wlkc/05/5_8_4.htm
<^k^> jusss s, ⇪ Untitled Document
<adam8157> jusss: 我不看
<biergaizi> K&R C 的编译器参考手册里面都没讲这是怎么实现的
<jusss> adam8157: 额，好吧
 * adam8157 准备闪
<jusss> adam8157: 在网上翻了几页编译原理及实现...
<jusss> 牛蛋蛋别跑呀..
<jusss> microcai1: 在吗
<endle> jusss, 我觉得你是不是弄复杂了？
<endle> jusss, 我好想明白你的意思了
<jusss> endle: 你明白了？
<jusss> endle: 求解
<microcai1> jusss?
<endle> jusss, 你把第一句话重说一遍，行吗？
<microcai1> jusss h哈?
<endle> 我没看全你的发言
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 问大家一下这个叫什么？我不想用conky，密密麻麻不符合我的审美。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417952 Screenshot2.png 这个桌面应该是unity，我也用的unity，想弄一个跟他一样的监视器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 斯人93 — 2013-04-01 17:17 
<jusss> endle:int a[3],*b; b=a; a是内情向量的首地址还是数组的首地址？
<endle> jusss, 啥叫内情向量。。。
<jusss> microcai: 数组内情向量的首地址和数组的首地址是一样的吗？
<jusss> endle: ...
<endle> 我孤陋寡闻。。。
<microcai> jusss 我以为你要请教我编译原理 ...
<endle> 我看懂你后面传参的那里了
<endle> b = a 和 b = &a[0] 是一样的
<jusss> microcai: 是一样的吗？
<jusss> endle: 数组的内情向量记录了数组的属性
<microcai> jusss不一样
<microcai> jusss  a 表示数组
<microcai> jusss 如果赋值给一个指针, 编译器执行自动类型转化
<microcai> jusss 看上去好像数组名就是指针一样, 其实不是
<endle> jusss, 我写一段代码验证一下
<jusss> microcai: 我想知道a代表的是数组的首地址还是内情向量的首地址
<microcai> jusss a 就代表数组自己
<jusss> microcai: ，若实参是数组时，只需将该数组内情向量的首地址穿递给形参即可
<jusss> microcai: 看到这么一句话，为啥不是数组首地址
<microcai> jusss 你果然在看各种绕口的不知所云的烂书
<defaultuser> gfrog, 通过mailx 发邮件知道怎么配smtp吗？
<jusss> microcai: 嗯，我是在看各种书
<microcai> jusss 丢了吧
<microcai> jusss  各种说法都是出自 THQ
<endle> http://code.bulix.org/jbyc59-83225 我写的测试代码
<^k^> endle ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jusss> microcai: 我想知道数组在符号表里到底是怎么回事
<endle> -1077586824, 4
<endle>                 -1077586824, 4
<endle> 测输出是一样的
<jusss> microcai: 和变量到底有什么不同
<microcai> jusss 你知道啥是左值啥是右值不
<jusss> endle: 内情向量是没法测的吧....
<endle> microcai, 数组不是一个特殊的指针吗？
<jusss> microcai: 知道
<microcai> jusss 是啥?
<jusss> endle: ...
<microcai> endle: 不是
<jusss> microcai: 左边是地址右边是值
<jusss> endle: 数组和指针根本不一样
<endle> 难道我之前的理解都错了。。。
<jusss> endle: 完全是两个不同的东西
<endle> 好比 int *p; p = foo(); int b = p[1];
<jusss> endle: 指针是变量，变量有变量表，数组有数组信息表，两个都没在一张表上
<endle> jusss, 你是从编译原理的角度谈得？
<jusss> endle: 我瞎说的
<endle> jusss, 没开玩笑。真的，我之前一直是理解成一样的，跟别人讲也是这么说的
<endle> jusss, 你要是帮我破除这个误区，那我太感谢你了
<jusss> microcai: 我想知道数组和变量在符号表里的不同
<endle> 不是愚人节的玩笑
<biergaizi> microcai: THQ 到底是啥？
<jusss> endle: ...数组和指针没关系，[]是一种运算符
<jusss> biergaizi: 谭浩强
<endle> jusss, 那相似的用法只是一种语法糖？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • WIN7下给ubuntu留的空间，用U盘装的时候找不到空闲空间。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417955 救救小白。WIN7下给ubuntu留的空间，用U盘装的时候找不到空闲空间。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mgWith8 — 2013-04-01 17:53 
<jusss> endle: 我是小白...
<endle> 。。。。。
<jusss> endle: 我还迷糊这呢
<endle> jusss, 请问你是在看哪方面的东西的时候涉及到了这个概念？
<jusss> endle: 刚逮到个大神，大神跑了
<jusss> endle: 数组的编译器实现
<endle> jusss, 没事，你可以去邮件列表
<jusss> endle: ...
<endle> jusss, 哦，那我知道咱们的分歧在哪里了
<endle> 我之前没涉及过编译层面的东西，只是看过一点指针的用法
<microcai> endle:  [] 是一种运算符
<endle> microcai, 这个了解，好比 a[-1] 是可以通过编译的
<microcai> endle:  只不过恰巧 数组和指针使用的是同一种实现
<microcai> endle: 但是不能就认为数组是指针
<endle> microcai, 那我能理解成，指针和数组在使用的时候有跟多的相似之处吗？
<microcai> endle:  不能
<jusss> endle: * []都是运算符
<endle> 好比传参的时候 int foo(int a[]) 和 int foo(int const *a)
<jusss> endle: 不是只有数组和指针能用它们，普通变量也可以
<jusss> endle: 如果你清楚你的操作
<biergaizi> array[1] 本质上不就是 (*(array+(1))) 吗……
<jusss> 我的问题谁来回答下呀。。。
<endle> bie
<endle> biergaizi, 我也是这么理解的。。。
<longxin> jusss 啥问题？
<jusss> biergaizi: 那只是把一种运算换成另一直运算而已吧
<microcai> biergaizi: array[1] 本质不是 (*(array+(1))) 
<microcai> biergaizi: 得看 array 的类型
<jusss> biergaizi: 但你不能说他们一样
<microcai> biergaizi: 如果 array 的类型是个 std::map<XXX>::iterator 呢?
<microcai> bie
<endle> 是说运行效果一样吗？
<endle> 如果只考虑纯C
<biergaizi> microcai: 我说的是 ANSI C
<microcai> biergaizi:  ANSI  C 也不是
<jusss> longxin: 数组和变量在符号表里的不同
<microcai> biergaizi: 如果 array 是个多维数组, 就不是
<jusss> biergaizi: c没有多维数组...
<microcai> jusss 傻了吧, C 有
<jusss> c的多维数组是数组的数组，只是c这样叫它而已， microcai 
<biergaizi> C 的多维数组只是看起来是而已吧
<jusss> microcai: 在ada和pascal里有不同
<jusss> microcai: 某书上写的
<microcai> jusss 烂书
<endle> 有没有比较推荐的C语言的书？我必须要重学C语言了
<microcai> jusss 胡说八道
<endle> 当年看谭浩强就是个坑
<jusss> microcai: c专家编程
<microcai> jusss 胡说八道
<biergaizi> 我觉得多维实际上是一维的，加减运算算出它在一维中对应的位置
<microcai> jusss那本书就是个骗子写的, 你不知道?
<endle> biergaizi, 我也这么觉得。。。
<jusss> microcai: pointers on c
<biergaizi> 这也是我理解为什么二维数组传参要给出第一维的大小的原因
<microcai> jusss C 这种东西, 别看书怎么说, 你要看标准怎么定义
<microcai> jusss拿书当标准可不行
<jusss> microcai: 在ada中多维数组和数组的数组不同，在pascal中明确声明数组的数组和多维数组一样，但c把数组的数组叫多维数组
<biergaizi> 这个标准行吗……
<biergaizi> 不小心弄没了……
<endle> microcai, 你觉得在哪里查相关资料比较权威？
<biergaizi> 这个标准行吗……http://flash-gordon.me.uk/ansi.c.txt
<^k^> biergaizi ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<microcai> endle:   iso
<endle> 我觉得别讨论别的问题了，讨论怎么学C语言吧。。。
<jusss> microcai: 你写你那个编译器时用数组用内情向量了吗
<endle> 过完今天我都不敢跟人说我会C语言了
<microcai> jusss 我的编译器是 QBASIC 语言的
<jusss> microcai: 没数组？
<microcai> jusss 和 C 两码事
<microcai> jusss 有数组啊
<biergaizi> endle: 可以说你会 C 语言，别说精通就行。其实“精通”本身也是个伪命题
<microcai> 编译器的实现上, QB 里数组就是函数
<jusss> microcai: 没那些复杂属性？ 维数 届差 
<microcai> jus
<microcai> jusss 当然  这只是我这个编译器的实现恶意
<microcai> jusss 当然  这只是我这个编译器的实现而已
<microcai> jusss 而且我实现的是 BASIC 的一个方言. 不是标准的 BASIC
<jusss> microcai: 额，好吧
<biergaizi> BASIC 语言当初设计的时候还好，最后烂掉了……
<nyfair> 给跪了，这说天书啊
<endle> biergaizi, 回头安心啃书了，不行，各种夹生饭
<microcai> endle: 找对书很重要
<microcai> endle: 先推荐你看  <C解毒?
<microcai> endle: 先推荐你看  <C解毒>
<microcai> endle:  薛非的大作
<jusss> microcai: 那你说编译书看哪本
<endle> microcai, 对国内作者的书有点恐惧。。。
<microcai> endle:  我少见的推荐了国内的书, 因为这个是我认可的一个作者写的
<microcai> endle:  他还送了本样书给我
<endle> microcai, 我看看去～我信任的作者只有侯捷
<microcai> endle:  ... ...
<microcai> endle: 他是译者吧,
<endle> microcai, 写过一本 STL源码剖析
<endle> 我觉得很不错
<microcai> endle: 是这样的么?
<microcai> endle: 你还没有那个鉴赏力吧
<microcai> endle:  C 都没学通, 你怎么鉴赏的了那本书的好坏
<endle> microcai, 是，我的确需要锻炼点鉴赏力
<endle> 我看出了这本书比谭浩强的书好。。。
<jusss> microcai: 你能给我讲下变量和数组的不同吗在符号表里
<microcai> jusss what is 符号表
<microcai> jusss 别在这里扯不懂的概念
<microcai> jusss 你先给解释解释啥是符号表
<jusss> microcai: 在编译阶段收集在程序中出现的各种信息汇集成表格
<vermilioner> 有谁懂QT编程么？
<jusss> microcai: 文章上都是这么写的
<microcai> jusss简直就是胡扯
<biergaizi> vermilioner: microcai 是 Qt 黑，小心
<jusss> microcai: 你该不会说从来就没符号表吧
<microcai> jusss 谁告诉你编译器一定要有符号表的?
<microcai> jusss 这是编译器的实现问题, 不要拿来干扰语言的学习
<jusss> microcai: 常量表 变量表 数组信息表 保留字表 
<microcai> jusss 纯 TMD 扯淡
<microcai> jusss 编译器用什么表实现那是编译器的事情, 和语言有什么关系?
<jusss> microcai: 难道你的c编译器能编译所以语言？
<microcai> jusss 编译器用什么表实现那是编译器的事情, 和语言有什么关系?
<microcai> jusss 不要用编译器学语言
<microcai> jusss 更不要对编译器如何编译进行瞎猜
<microcai> jusss 那个作者胡说八道
<microcai> jusss 净YY
<jusss> microcai: 不知道怎么编译出来的，难道只学怎么用？
<jusss> microcai: 那还要那么多编译器干嘛，都用vc行了
<microcai> jusss 你还没有到那个学习编译原理的地方
<microcai> jusss VC 根本就不支持标准 C 和 C++
<biergaizi> VC 编译器就不用说了……
<microcai> jusss VC 只是一种兼容大部分 C 语法的 VC 语言罢了
<microcai> 据说很多 C 程序能用 VC 编译
<microcai> 那不过是一种凑巧
<biergaizi> VC 编译的代码里一片片的 void main()
<biergaizi> 居然没有任何错误
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我还以为是只能用vc编译
<endle> microcai, 我去看 C陷阱去缺陷，可以吧
<jusss> 我就不认为标准有什么好，我是小白，喷我没有
<biergaizi> 最后连 C 语言的作者（忘了哪一个）都跳出来狂喷：void main() 不是 C 语言！
<microcai> jusss标准不好? 
<jusss> biergaizi: 那不是c作者
<endle> biergaizi, 这个太坑人了！
<jusss> biergaizi: 是c++
<microcai> jusss你不知道如果你要准备 1000w 把螺丝刀才能修车, 你会有多痛苦
<jusss> biergaizi: c++不是c
<jusss> microcai: 我都说了我是小白
<biergaizi> C++ 当然不是 C，void main(void) 也不是 C
<microcai> jusss 小白也不能质疑标准
<smake> smake报道!
<microcai> jusss 小白不是挡箭牌
<jusss> microcai: 就质疑了，标准不是什么好东西
<smake> 报到
<nyfair> void main()不对？
<nyfair> 那什么是对的？
 * jusss 让所以标准都去死吧!
<microcai> jusss 去你妈的, 好心给你讲解, 你倒好 
<vermilioner> 大家在讨论啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在讨论 c 语言。
<smake> 云计算
<biergaizi> void main 是错的，从字面上看就有问题
<biergaizi> 一个程序不向操作系统返回值？！
<jusss> main只有int
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 关于 int main() 、 int main(int argc, char **argv) 、 int main(argc, char **argv, char **envp) 和 void main() 之间的问题。
<vermilioner> UbuntuTalk:  C语言有什么好讨论的，，，，，还是有人在讲课？
<jusss> main只有int返回值
<endle> microcai, 我看看K&R的原著，没有问题了吗？
<jusss> 没有声明就直接用的变量默认是int
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 int main(int argc, char **argv, char **envp) 。
<jusss> 早期的c就是这样
<jusss> 用变量不需要声明，默认为int
<endle> envp是干嘛的来着？
<microcai> endle:  K&R的原著 是早期的 C 
<endle> microcai, 知道，C语言的标准有一些变动
<jusss> 函数返回值不说明默认int
<microcai> endle:  我不记得他们有根据 C11 标准出新书了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] envp 是环境变量，不是 posix 标准，但在 linux 中可以这样用。
<endle> microcai, 我也不记得
<vermilioner> 呃，原来你们在讨论标准。。。。。
<smake> 标准很重要滴......
<microcai> int main(int argc, char **argv, char **envp)  是  linux 下  libc 的入口点
<microcai> libc 的启动函数将 char **envp 赋值给全局变了 envirement
<jusss> ioccc早期作品用gcc的c89标准也编译不过，如果你用tc2.0就能编译过了
<microcai> 所以能使用 setenv/getenv  
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] setenv 和 getenv 用的貌似不是这个变量。
<microcai> libc 的启动函数调用用户的入口点, 就是 int main(int argc, char **argv) 这一个形式
<microcai> 啊呜虫, 那就属于 libc 内部设计细节了, 不用考虑
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] char **environ; 这个全局变量好像是 posix 标准里的，不是很确定。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在 fastcgi 的环境里，它的内容和 envp 里的不一样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] setenv 和 getenv 的结果和 environ 的一样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道是不是 fastcgi 环境独有的。
<ggarlic> exit
<jiero> garlic。。。
<jiero> greater garlic sauce
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 界面文字显示不完整 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417960 我更新的时候发现有些字符显示不完整，甚至是拼写错误。 如下图，看上去是steble，我觉得应该是stable。 uncompletelyShownTitle.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Sigma.js — 2013-04-01 18:53 
<coperd> anyone?
<vermilioner> coperd: 然后？
<coperd> 大家在ubuntu12.04上有没有成功安装那个wine版本的迅雷
<vermilioner> coperd: 在Ubuntu下没用过迅雷，，，，，，，，
<vermilioner> coperd: 更没装过wine，，，，，
<coperd> 其实我刚开始用irc，嘿嘿
<vermilioner> coperd: 很不错呀，，，，，，，我也是上个月才进来的，，，，，，，
<coperd> 以后多交流哈
<vermilioner> coperd: 你用什么登录irc的？
<coperd> xchat
<vermilioner> coperd: 我第一次进来用的是pidgin，，，，，
<coperd> 是不是还有些基于字符终端的啊
<tyyhzh> 大家下午好
<jusss_away> coperd: irssi
<jusss_away> .
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome/chromium下QQ插件新鲜出炉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417962 用谷歌浏览器的同学有福啦，如果你不会装wineqq，讨厌webqq，离不开qq，碰巧正在用chrome or chromium。那就马上去应用商店搜索 Dualx吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 atlantisgcm — 2013-04-01 19:10 
<max_P> 大家晚上好，除了韦诺之战，Linux原生还有什么好玩的没有？
<alvin_rxg> max_P: te4.org
<alvin_rxg> jusss_away: 以后你是这地盘的中坚力量 :-)
<max_P> Thanks @alvin_rxg. 貌似我在win7下玩过这游戏
<alvin_rxg> max_P: 不错的，可以多玩玩的。剧情又不长
<max_P> 恩，正在下了。还有其他的推荐吗？
<alvin_rxg> max_P: 没了……我玩的就俩游戏， UrbanTerror 和 te4 ..
<max_P> 恩，已经非常感谢了。不过貌似这里不能用常用的IRC命令。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 株洲哪里找学生妹服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417967 株洲哪里找学生妹服务【电话：１８１－０６５６－２２１２佳佳】哪里有 【电话：１８１－０６５６－２２１２佳佳】 【安 全 问 题】１８１－０６５６－２２１２佳佳 地 点 都 是 客 人 决 定 的 …
<cnbluebee> 有人试过win7和ubuntu点对点连接成功吗？
<pity> 请教：有个 url 列表文件，我想让 curl 批量抓取那个列表里的 url，就像 wget -i file.list 那样，请问是什么参数？刚 man 了没发现
<cnbluebee> ubuntu 的 ad-hoc 模式，有人用过吗？
<vermilioner> cnbluebee: 没听过这个东西呢，，，，，
<vermilioner> cnbluebee: 这个东西有什么用？
<alvin_rxg> p2p ? bt ?
<cnbluebee> 就是两台电脑不用无线路由器，直接无线连接。
<alvin_rxg> 随便连……
<cnbluebee> 可是我在使用中，win7和ubuntu就连接不上。
<vermilioner> cnbluebee: Win7连接Ubuntu 10.04 建立的Adhoc网络共享上网？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<cnbluebee> 反过行吗？ubuntu 连接 win7的网络共享上网。
<cnbluebee> 不管怎么样，都连接不上。
<alvin_rxg> cnbluebee: 不就那几个东西嘛？ ip, router, dns 而已
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 添加新浪微博，系统报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417968 我是12.04.2的系统，使用gwibber添加新浪微博，在认证时系统报错，请问有解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2013-04-01 20:21 
<cnbluebee> 都设置过了，win7一直显示等待连接，ubuntu显示已经连接上，但是不能ping通win
<alvin_rxg> cnbluebee: tell us what did u do?
<cnbluebee>  ^k^: 不好意思，新浪微博已经升级了，gwibber 还没有升级。
<laper> 嗯, 又有人上当了，LOL，我不孤单^_^
<cnbluebee> ^k^: 认证也升级了。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你带帽子干啥
<laper> cnbluebee: ^k^ is a bot, 
 * jusss mark
<cnbluebee> 晕
<jusss> 我有帽子了，哇卡卡
<jusss> 哇卡卡
<jusss> o(∩∩)o...
<pity> for 循环输出时重定向到一个文件，为什么只有最后一次循环被写入了呢？
<alvin_rxg> pity: 没 flush 掉？ 还是 > && >> 没搞对？
<pity> alvin_rxg: 我用的 for i in `cat file`; do curl -sI $i > d.log; done 只把最后一次结果写入了 d.log
<alvin_rxg> pity: 的确是这个问题， > 和 >> 不一样。。。
<pity> alvin_rxg: 用 for i in `cat file`; do curl -sI $i | tee d.log; done 也一样
<alvin_rxg> pity: tee 得加 -a  ..................
<pity> alvin_rxg: 你的意思是循环一次写入一次，而不是把整个循环的结果写入？
<alvin_rxg> pity: 你得 append
<pity> alvin_rxg: 我晕
<pity> alvin_rxg: 敢情循环时不一样啊
<alvin_rxg> pity: 不是。。。 错误的地方是你重定向时把之前的覆盖了。。。
<pity> alvin_rxg: 是我把循环当成整体输出了
<alvin_rxg> pity: curl 重复执行的啊……怎么能当一个整体……
<pity> alvin_rxg: cat file | tee file.log 和循环不一样
<pity> alvin_rxg: 嗯，循环只是一次一次进行的，cat 是只进行一次
<pity> alvin_rxg: 多谢
<alvin_rxg> 不过重点还是 >> 和 tee -a
<pity> alvin_rxg: 明白，多谢
<freeflying> roylez: 啥帽子
<roylez_> freeflying: 没事了
<sidgwick> 哪位大哥(大姐)有 <<30天自制操作系统>>这本书的PDF文档, 烦请给小第看一下.
<alvin_rxg> 这跟 21天学会 c 语言有啥区别？
<alvin_rxg> sidgwick: 我有 http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/ars_longa_vita_brevis.png
<sidgwick> 这个书还不错, 我看了样章, 写的很好, 想通读一边
<sidgwick> 好牛气!!!!
<sidgwick> 看完后, 可以实现一个图形化的界面系统
<cuihao> 日本人那本？
<cuihao> 好像在书店翻过
<sidgwick> 对啊, 就是那本
<sidgwick> 虽说小日本写的
<sidgwick> 不过却是不错
<cuihao> =3= 虽说一句多余了…… 我不反日。
<sidgwick> 卖的话, 好贵的啊
<alvin_rxg> 500￥？……
<cuihao> 好像有CJK的内容，比较实用。
<sidgwick> 我也不反日, 我以为大家反日........没, 网上要70大洋
<cuihao> 计算机的书都贵得离谱。
<sidgwick> 可不
<jusss> roylez_: .
<sidgwick> 谁有? 我有O'REILLY英文原版电子档500多本, 谁要给我说. 我就求这一本
<roylez_> jusss: .
<sidgwick> :-D
<alvin_rxg> sidgwick: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/search.php?key=30%CC%EC%D7%D4%D6%C6%B2%D9%D7%F7%CF%B5%CD%B3&from=index&format=
<jusss> roylez_: 没电影看了
<sidgwick> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/search.php?key=30%CC%EC%D7%D4%D6%C6%B2%D9%D7%F7%CF%B5%CD%B3&from=index&format=     打不开
<sidgwick> 开了, 都是光盘啊
<sidgwick> 我想要书本的PDF
<sidgwick> 不想买
<laper> sidgwick: 这个？推荐支持原著http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/35528833.html
<^k^> laper s, ⇪ 《30天自制操作系统》迷你书.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<sidgwick> 这个是样章, 我看过了
<alvin_rxg> sidgwick: 那就买呗
<alvin_rxg> 再不然就是 linux 0.1
<roylez_> jusss: django unchained
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu13.04只能用开源驱动，不能安装amd 13.1显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417977 在论坛中找到的教程都没法用，ubuntu 13.04 怎么安装amd 13.1显卡驱动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinfun — 2013-04-01 21:15 
<sidgwick> 手头紧啊, Linux0.1没人解释, 太枯燥......
<alvin_rxg> sidgwick: http://oldlinux.org/download/clk011c-1.9.5.pdf  via http://oldlinux.org/book.html
<sidgwick> 而且, 我汇编不行, 没人解释, 有些我看不懂
<freeflying> sidgwick: 这本书那里又卖的
<sidgwick> Amazon, 当当
<sidgwick> 好多地方卖
<jusss> roylez_: 昨晚刚下django unchained,还没看
<sidgwick> http://oldlinux.org/download/clk011c-1.9.5.pdf 这正是个好东西, 以前没看过
<^k^> sidgwick ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/pdf", 长度=>5.15 MiB}
<sidgwick> :-*
<jusss> roylez_: 从yify下的，
<jusss> roylez_: 从yify下了个babel，竟然是mkv格式。。。
<freeflying> 翻译的书不敢看
<sidgwick> 问题是原版的看起来太费劲
<freeflying> 日文看不懂
<sidgwick> 中文啊, 
<sidgwick> AV听不懂, 不一样看
<freeflying> 这不是日本人写的吗
<sidgwick> 啊, 是啊
<freeflying> 原文怎么会是中文呢
<CyrusYzGTt> sidgwick§ 我有这本电子版
<sidgwick> 原文日文, 有翻译嘛
<sidgwick> 太好了, 给我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sidgwick§ 我那个是中文电子版，， 内核版本0
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 1
<CyrusYzGTt> 1
<CyrusYzGTt> (
<roylez_> jusss: django unchained还成。 Dr. King Schultz超帅
<CyrusYzGTt> 0
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 9
<CyrusYzGTt> 5
<CyrusYzGTt> )修正版 V
<CyrusYzGTt> 1
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 9
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣...
<^k^> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<sidgwick> ooooooooooooooooooo
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 丫哪里去偷的fedora的cloak？
<^k^> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<jusss> roylez_: 我前天看了the amazing spiderman
<roylez_> jusss: 渣片呢
<roylez_> jusss: 看完一点点印象都没有
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: scream 1-4，感觉不错
<jusss> roylez_: 还下载了源代码和德州电锯杀人狂，还没看
<jusss> roylez_: 还有adam
<roylez_> jusss: source code不错
<roylez_> jusss: 电菊没看过
<jusss> roylez_: 你貌似不喜欢惊悚片呀
<roylez_> jusss: 因为看了没感觉
<abinez> 看啥片有感觉哇
<abinez> 煮洗
<CyrusYzGTt> https://jumpshare.com/b/9EDEuYbsIZoj5iTgtRiR
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ Jumpshare - File sharing made simple!
<jusss> roylez_: drag me to hell,很渣的一个片，
<jusss> roylez_: 不知道说是恐怖片还是恶心片，强烈建议你看看
<freeayu> 想研究下nodejs的一些原理，有什么样的建议嘛
<freeayu> 或者相关的书
<CyrusYzGTt> sidgwick§ 在这里聊。 私聊开多个窗口，麻烦
<sidgwick> 啊, 好
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sidgwick> 恩, 我明白了. 下次聊, 先问问, 是不是给我传文件那个!!!!!呵呵
<sidgwick> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，也不行，。。算了，跟你也每什么聊的
<sidgwick> 呵呵, 
<sidgwick> 好吧
<sidgwick> 你做什么工作的?
<sidgwick> 我还是学生
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠，查户口的
<sidgwick> 不是啊, 感觉你技术是不是很牛那种
<sidgwick> 是横牛那种
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，我不是IT的，就是
<sidgwick> 好吧, 我尊重你的隐私
<sidgwick> 呵呵
<sidgwick> 您要工作的话, 就早点睡吧, 我不跟你聊了.
<jusss> eexpress: 假ee?
<biergaizi-mobile> 吓跑了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu 13.04安装后桌面如图情况，求解（如图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417982 ubuntu 13.04安装后桌面如图情况，求解（如图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 pancho — 2013-04-01 22:09 
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<tyyhzh> hello
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<tyyhzh> k 你会用这个发图片吗？
 * fyodor_ 问个问题。第一次注册 paypal，似乎币种无法选择？与所注册银行有关吗？
<cuihao> 不记得怎么搞了…… 反正添加信用卡就能付款，欧元美元通吃。
<fyodor_> 按帮助文档，币种那边都可以更改的。而我的页面只有余额显示（人民币），没有更改按钮
<roylez_> yunfan: bitcoin疯了 http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/
<^k^> roylez_ s, ⇪ Bitcoin Data Platform | Clark Moody Design
<fyodor_> roylez: 用过 paypal 没？
<cuihao> 唔，没往里面冲过钱，都是直接递账单到网银付款。
<roylez_> fyodor_: 5年前用过
<_Air_> .
<fyodor_> cuihao: roylez 哪家银行
<roylez_> fyodor_: 汇丰
<cuihao> ？唔，我是浦发。
<fyodor_> 嗯，这两家似乎都没问题，支持在列。看来交通实在挫
<MeaCu1pa> paypal收钱太黑
<MeaCu1pa> 只用来付钱
<fyodor_> 中间费听说比较高
<fyodor_> 又添加了建行，似乎与银行无关，我去..
<fyodor_> roylez: 我现在用的是 paypal 贝宝，似乎与 paypal 国际还有区别么
<fyodor_> 贝宝只用于国内....wtf
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:03.18)
 * hooluwa is back
<hooluwa> 谁能给我讲讲 Sawfish stumpwm 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贱猫在g+上
<alvin_rxg> curl -I 瞬间执行…… perl -MLWP::Simple -e head 好慢…… =.= 似乎 perl 在这没啥太大用处...
<xinchi> ls
<alvin_rxg> -irc: ls: command not found
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼了？
<^k^>  05:18
<philipballew> greetings people
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个声卡设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418144 我在声音设置里看到有5.1声道，我用的也三5.1的功放和音箱，但是中置音箱坏了一直没配，在windows的时候我是直接虚拟中置从左右声道发声的，但是在这里没办法实现。。。搜索了很久也没找到解决的 …
<qiao> morning .
<qiao> 大家有推荐新手学习ruby的资料没？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 一个关于自带内核的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418146 我用的ubuntu12.04lts 内核是3.5.0-29，在/usr/src/下两个文件夹linux-header-3.5.0-29和linux-header-3.5.0-39-generic，发现后者的里面的文件都是连接到前者的，但是前者好像缺了很多文件甚至连驱动编译的头文件 asm/ …
 * imtxc 倒霉 逢流感比躲不过。。。 请假。。。
<imtxc> 到现在保持着多年年从没错过任何一次流感的记录
<airead> imtxc, 你得几次流感了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • u盘安装ubuntu 急需解决的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418147 UBUNTU要想在中国流行，首要解决的问题是：1》如何安装ubuntu，除了光盘安装以外，最主要的是如何U盘安装，我今天尝试3次U盘安装 都失败，我用ultraiso做的USB-HDD启动盘，不成功。 2》解决ubuntu …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有一个问题，关于安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418148 我的是win7系统，现在分了一部分空间给ubuntu ，通过easybcd进入ubuntu 12.10安装界面，我的疑问就是：在安装时候出现的几个选项，重新安装，完全安装和其他，现在其他已经搞清楚了。 请问重新安装是 …
<roylez_> imtxc: 禽？
<roylez_> imtxc: 永别鸟
<jianfeng> 大家好
<^k^> jianfeng, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jianfeng> 最近在用ubuntu，碰到点问题，想交流
<KelvanSun> 哦
<jianfeng> 我装了个window xp和ubuntu双系统，在xp下不能关机
<jianfeng> 关了之后自动重启
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛...我电脑拿走了1天，ip, 网段，都变了，还不让硬指定，必须dhcp
<jianfeng> 有没有人知道啊？谢谢了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 台式？
<jianfeng> 笔记本
<KelvanSun> 单系统能关？
<jianfeng> 嗯，是的
<jianfeng> 在ubuntu下也能关
<jianfeng> 就是在xp下关不了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我一直dhcp，反正ip基本不变
<KelvanSun> 最好是双硬盘安装双系统
<MeaCulpa> 我dhcp 拿到ip自己再硬设，却不行...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩算了我也dhcp
<jianfeng> 每次在xp下labview编程完，关机后进入ubuntu关机的
<KelvanSun> 你的memory大吗？
<jianfeng> 我用的单硬盘给ubuntu一个分区
<jianfeng> 2G
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 最近越来越乱...貌似公司想好好整整网络，越整越乱
<KelvanSun> 你是双硬盘？
<jianfeng> 一个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 想把屎堆成砖么？
<jianfeng> 查了好多方法不行
<KelvanSun> 你的问题我真没遇到过，我是单系统的，就一个linux
<jianfeng> 单硬盘
<KelvanSun> 双系统我不想再搞了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 砌屎成墙~
<jianfeng> 哦，我们专业需要学好多软件，没有linux版本的
<jianfeng> 嗯，还是谢谢你啊
<KelvanSun> 内存加大，用vbox安装windows
<KelvanSun> 我现在 就是这么做的
<KelvanSun> 速度也很快啊
<KelvanSun> 关键内存要大
<jianfeng> 你的内存多大？
<KelvanSun> 8G
<KelvanSun> xp就给了2G
<jianfeng> 哦，怪不的，我的肯定不行
<jianfeng> 才2G
<KelvanSun> 这样双系统的切换也不成问题了
<jianfeng> 哦，也是
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<KelvanSun> 不过就速度而言，ubuntu是太慢了
<jianfeng> 谢谢你啊，我再找找，我机子不适合虚拟机，本身要用的软件就已经很大了
<KelvanSun> 哦，不用谢，我又没帮到你
<jianfeng> 嘿嘿，你一直在了解我的情况啊
<KelvanSun> ：）
<jianfeng> 交个朋友，怎么样？
<jianfeng> 互相交流
<KelvanSun> 你有微信吗？
<KelvanSun> 或twitter
<jianfeng> 没有，有QQ
<KelvanSun> 我不用qq的
<jianfeng> 你平时用什么通讯软件？
<KelvanSun> 错了我是说weibo
<jianfeng> 那我手机下个微博
<KelvanSun> 哦
<jianfeng> 不太会用，怎么加？
<KelvanSun> 搜 孙凯-Kelvan
<jianfeng> 嗯
<KelvanSun> http://weibo.com/kelvansun
<KelvanSun> 我的地址
<KelvanSun> 有什么事可以@我
<jianfeng> 嗯
<airead> KelvanSun, 你现在在哪？
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<KelvanSun> airead:  ??什么 ，在家啊
<airead> KelvanSun, 你在淅江吧
<KelvanSun> airead: 是啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Myeclipse10启动tomcat后网页还是无法打开！求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418149 系统ubuntu 12.10 ，直接在终端启动tomcat，localhost:8080正常打开，但在MyEclipse10里启动tomcat，能启动，但localhost:8080打不开，这是什么情况啊？ 这是用MyEclipse10启动tomcat时console …
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 样快不
<KelvanSun> airead: 加你了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 吃伤了啊
<airead> KelvanSun, ：）
<airead> g = KelvanSun
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> 那你慢慢修养，哈哈
<yunfan> roylez: 我建议你把bitcoin当作黄金来投资 而不是当作美元一样持有
<yunfan> bitcoin这种东西 很适合拿来做发行货币的准备金啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你在德国吃过他们的腌肉么
<dchxcrow> gnome 3窗口动画怎么弄呢？想配个窗口打开时是从中间向上下展开的那种效果
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34104
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 1BTC 达到 $100 美元, LTC 价格接近翻倍
<onlylove> 1:100了，值得投资
 * slucx 问个问题，他们.info的域名是怎么买的？具体费用多少？如何建自己的博客？
<onlylove> slucx: 去论坛一叶那买个vps玩去吧
<slucx> onlylove: 大概多少钱一年？
<onlylove> slucx: 这个没法回答你，你看那种舒服要哪种呗
<slucx> 哦
<dchxcrow> quit
<onlylove> slucx: vps是vps，还得买域名，不过好像oneleaf不卖那个
<slucx> .info域名现在220一年
<onlylove> 不贵了……
<dell> 有那么贵?
<dell> 220加个几十块钱都可以买个3年的.net域名了...
<onlylove> 还有.cc .me
<slucx> 是有点贵
<icook> 你在哪看的域名啊
<slucx> .com 139
<icook> info有的很便宜的,刚才找了一个只要差不多30一年
<icook> 当然热门域名另算
<MeaCulpa> info赚得是你第二年续费的钱
<icook> 看注册商吧
<slucx> vps一般价格怎么算？
<icook> 看vps配置咯
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你自己需求是啥，一般架设网站，shared hosting够了，vps的话主要是新潮的平台或者对24/7有要求
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 如果不要24/7, shared hosting的bandwidth远大于vps，至少明里是
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 搭个博客玩玩
<icook> shared hosting 限制好多啊
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 那shared hosting足够了
<MeaCulpa> icook: 没觉得
<slucx> MeaCulpa: shared hosting怎么算？
<MeaCulpa> icook: 很多流量很大的XXX都是shared hosting呢
<icook> slucx: MeaCulpa反正vps也便宜
<MeaCulpa> icook: ? 没觉得... vps贵
<icook> vps不是很贵啊
<MeaCulpa> icook: 举个例子
<icook> :MeaCulpa你的shared host一年多少?
<MeaCulpa> 8刀一个月吧
<MeaCulpa> 贵的是配个独立ip
<icook> :MeaCulpa 21刀一年
<MeaCulpa> icook: ip占了大部分
<icook> vps当然给一个独立ip啊
<icook> 没啊
<MeaCulpa> 21刀一年是啥vps...
<icook> ip一次给了
<icook> 256的配置
<icook> 40G硬盘
<MeaCulpa> icook: 我的shared hosting的ssh tunnel我用来看黄站...
<MeaCulpa> icook: 打游戏~
<icook> ....
<MeaCulpa> 40G? 我的shared hosting现在有500G垃圾
<MeaCulpa> 我们家所有照片...
<icook> 硬盘40G
<icook> 带宽500
<MeaCulpa> 不和我需求
<MeaCulpa> 我要家庭share照片，视频用的
<icook> 我没事把私人东西放上面干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 用途不一样
<icook> 那你把它搭成共享服务器
<MeaCulpa> vps有vps的用处
<icook> :MeaCulpa我主要是用来折腾的
<MeaCulpa> 折腾...我用自己电脑~~
<icook> MeaCulpa: 但你总得上线不是
<MeaCulpa> icook: 干嘛，折腾了要给人看阿？
<icook> 把服务其弄上线看能不能用才实在
<icook> 网络服务本地好了
<MeaCulpa> icook: 我一折腾就fork出1000个进程，vps个毛~~
<icook> 不代表线上好了啊
<icook> 1000多,你都折腾啥啊
 * MeaCulpa 折腾过vps, 被管理员无情毁灭了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<icook> :(
<MeaCulpa> icook: 比如抓所有>500G 带porn关键字的ed2k
<icook> ....
<icook> 注意身体...
<MeaCulpa> 比如下载18摸所有的pdf再转图片...
<MeaCulpa> vps 根本没法折腾
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭~
<icook> 需求不一样...
<slucx> icook: vps 21$ 一年？
<yunfan> 顺丰负责供应链管理的总经理田民表示“这里是以小时计算时间。”顺丰深圳总部有400名软体人员，规模相当于一家中型的软体设计公司，
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: xxxbunker.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: xxxbunker.com : the worlds largest xxx tube site (@ xxxbunker.com)
<icook> slucx: 得找打折的
<icook> slucx: 不是随时都有
<yunfan> slucx: 我的二奶机10USD一年
<icook> 128的配置吧...
<slucx> github上似乎也可以啊
<yunfan> 是的
<yunfan> 给某人买了个20刀的是512的
<icook> 512是burst的吧...
<icook> 有搭过apache+tomcat的么?
<slucx> .name 域名88￥
<icook> 去name.com看看域名
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<icook> 反正我域名是哪里买的
<yunfan> 不是burst的 是123system
<slucx> icook: 多少大洋？
<icook> slucx: 80多一年吧.net的
<slucx> icook: 没有那么便宜的，pw的最便宜
<icook> 你想申请的名字是啥?
<icook> 还有3.99美刀一年的啊
<slucx> icook: 那是一年的啊？
<icook> 是啊
<slucx> 我看到了最便宜4.49一年
<slucx> 不对，是3.99
<icook> 应该还有2.99的
<onlylove> 这干啥，4导一年
<icook> .co的挺便宜
<icook> onlylove: 在看域名
<onlylove> .co不是岛国的么
<icook> 看错了,.co是12.99
<onlylove> icook: 知道在看域名，不过这有点太便宜
<icook> 都是这个价啊
<onlylove> icook: 4刀一年真心不贵
<slucx> icook: $3.99还可以，哈哈
<icook> onlylove: 还有不要钱的.tk,可以用一年,关键是在一段时间这个域名得有访问
<icook> 国内的域名商偏贵 
<slucx> icook: 那空间呢？
<icook> 我是用的vps
<yunfan> 百度有人提问：有个问题问大家，我女朋友好像在欺骗我，每天晚上跟别人出去，很晚才坐车回来，车也不到门口，不知道谁送她。我偷看过她手机，结果她大发雷霆。那天晚上她又出去，我为了看她跟谁在一起，骑摩托车在街口等，结果发现摩托车漏油，请问，这摩托车才买一年，可以保修么？
<yunfan> 最便宜的是.info嘛  
<icook> .tk免费一年
<slucx> icook: 搭个人博客用，够用就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 这货有病啊，拐那么大弯子，直接问摩托车买一年保修不不就成了
<icook> 搭博客需求很低的
<palomino|working> ... onlylove 
<icook> 128就能跑起来
<palomino|working> 你太认真了 onlylove 
<palomino|working> 这后面还有好多回复呢 onlylove 
<icook> 这个段子不是很久了么...
<icook> slucx: 搭博客要求很低
<onlylove> slucx: 有国外vps可以做点好玩的啊，比方说穿墙术什么的
<slucx> icook: 那个网站的域名怎么缴费？续费？
<icook> paypal
<icook> 申请个paypal绑定工行卡,可以直接打钱过去
<icook> 汇率实时算
<icook> 挺方便 的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 事实证明，太认真的人容易上当被骗什么的
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 或者说……是我比较容易一根筋……和认真没啥关系
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当初看那么多人在帝都找工作，以为不难找……然后被骗到帝都以后才知道是个坑
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 还吸了毒气
<onlylove> 是啊……
<onlylove> 而且去年还赶上那么大一场雨
<onlylove> 还好我不在广渠门
<icook> .........
<palomino|working> 帝都有危险，生存须谨慎 -_-
<onlylove> 发现申请的cjb没啥用处……家人朋友都不上twitter
<jusss> palomino|working: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 这句话不是玩笑
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34106
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 北京污染赶走外国人
<jusss> onlylove: 把你的cjb给我，我上tw
<onlylove> 前几天论坛账号被盗，被封了，郁闷中
<onlylove> jusss: 自己申请
<yunfan> 我找工作就没这么多事情
<yunfan> 做题都没做过 额
<jusss> onlylove: 那...
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西又没被墙
<onlylove> yunfan: 快别提做题的事情了……
<jusss> onlylove: 我这被强了
<onlylove> 把你的email和想申请的名字密码私信给我，我给你申请
<icook> cjb是啥?
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道你让做题给伤了？
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.cjb.net/cgi-bin/shell.cgi?action=signup
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ CJB.NET
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我待会再试试，好几个月没上twi了
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种稀奇古怪的题目，最经典的是，公司有一条3m宽带，但是不够用，是重新再申请条宽带还是申请升级6m，晕死了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我比较运气 呵呵
<icook> 有什么用?
<onlylove> icook: 申请了就知道了
<onlylove> icook: 这个不能多说
<icook> 貌似很神秘,试试去...
<icook> 域名商?
<slucx> onlylove: 要这shell账户能干嘛？
<onlylove> slucx: 哦……你不知道啊，那算啦
<icook> 梯子?
<onlylove> icook: 你知道就行了
<slucx> onlylove: 能翻不能啊这？
<icook> 为什么不goagent ?
<onlylove> slucx: 靠，问这么多
<icook> 有搭过apache+tomcat的么?
<onlylove> icook: 你有goagent啊，那就不用申请了
<icook> onlylove: 当然有啊........
<onlylove> icook: 不需要一个备份的连接么？
<icook> onlylove: 搭过apache2+tomcat没,碰到个奇怪的问题.......
<icook> onlylove: 直接vps就出去了
<onlylove> icook: 咋，那东西不就是jre的问题么
<slucx> 表示注册过没有收到邮件
<onlylove> icook: vps要钱不是
<icook> onlylove: 买了一年的了..
<onlylove> slucx: 你用啥邮箱
<slucx> sina
<onlylove> 活该
<icook> onlylove: 有问题就ipv6出去了
<onlylove> icook: 目前还用大ipv4
<onlylove> slucx: 你以为随便一个邮箱就行啊
<icook> onlylove: 学校有,不过得改路由...
<onlylove> icook: 我都毕业5年了
<icook> sina邮箱国内的都不一定能及时收到
<onlylove> 能不能收到还是个问题呢
<icook> onlylove: 明年就毕业了:(
<onlylove> icook: 好好享受吧……如果你不好好学习的话
<icook> tomcat的连接不是有个JkMount  /examples/servlet/* worker1么?为什么要写到apache的DoucmentRoot下啊?
<icook> onlylove: 好好学习也是明年毕业了...
<onlylove> icook: 实际上tomcat自己有个webserver，不用apache也成……不过比较弱
<icook> onlylove: 就是想把apache与tomcat连起来
<onlylove> icook: 好好学习……嗯以后能有点用处吧……我现在理解不了我找不到工作，而有人找到工作可以现学
<icook> onlylove: 然后也连起来了,就是和官方文档有出入,强迫症一发作就像搞明白到底是怎么回事
<onlylove> icook: 照着readme做好啦
<icook> onlylove: 是照那个做的
<onlylove> icook: 哦……java的东西没搞过
<icook> onlylove: 这个与java有很大关系么...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 类似corel draw软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418152 请问下Ubuntu有没有类似corel draw的软件，最好能兼容corel draw的文档。能帮忙推荐下吗 ？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqiyihui — 2013-04-02 11:32
<onlylove> icook: 不知道……不过文档经常要更新的，通常照readme不会有太大问题
<icook> onlylove: 理论上那么做不会有问题的.......
<onlylove> icook: 实际上理论和实际还是有差别的
<icook> onlylove: 待会去tomcat频道问问去...
<onlylove> icook: 那个是示例吧……
<onlylove> icook: 仅供测试用，名字里面有example的
<icook> onlylove: 我都改成我自己的了
<icook> example改成我自几的了
<onlylove> icook: apache的document root是指定html存放位置的
<icook> 是的
<onlylove> 你这个是自己的应该就可以啊……tomcat的端口是8080
<icook> 然后JkMount /* tomcat要加到document root
<icook> 而放在httpd.conf配置文件中就不行
<onlylove> 这个要加吧？
<icook> onlylove: 哪个?
<onlylove> icook: centos？
<icook> ubuntu
<onlylove> icook: jkmount那个，ubuntu默认的是apache.conf吧，或者conf.d目录
<icook> onlylove:呃,不会吧
<icook> onlylove:我试试
<onlylove> icook: 通常自己编译的httpd或者rh家族的都是httpd.conf,debian家族默认应该是apache.conf
<icook> onlylove: 我看到他默认的文件夹下有httpd,于是直接就放到那里面去了
<black_angel> 看不到呀，一堆乱码
<onlylove> icook: 哦……不知道啊……因为很多东西都是照着rh做样本的……而且我很久没动server了，没工作机会
<icook> onlylove: 总会找到工作的!:)
<onlylove> icook: 不过可以放到conf.d目录下面，新版的应该有这个目录，这里面的配置是应该被加载的
<icook> onlylove: 正在尝试
<onlylove> icook: 倒不是没工作，是很久没碰linux了
<icook> 你现在不是linux下/
<onlylove> icook: 不是呢
<icook> 那是什么客户端>
<onlylove> 单位的机器装的正版windows，而且还有一堆windows only的软件
<onlylove> icook: 很多啊，web或者chatzilla什么的
<onlylove> icook: 其实也就这两个了，mirc要钱的
<icook> onlylove: 好吧,没用过...
<icook> onlylove: 只用过ubuntu下的客户端以及opera下的
<onlylove> icook: chatzilla是firefox的扩展，你可以在论坛右上角的chat直接点进来
<onlylove> icook: 你不说我还真忘了opera也可以了
<icook> onlylove: 我在ubuntu下有客户端的
<onlylove> icook: 实际上我在linux底下也很少用irssi，都是web或者chatzilla的
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<icook> onlylove: 偏好quassel
<icook> onlylove: 添加到apache.conf也失败了
<icook> 貌似只能放到documentRoot后面
<onlylove> icook: documentroot后面？
<widon> 开机需要执行到命令放在哪里比较好啊
<icook> onlylove: 后一行
<widon> 需要root来执行到
<widon> 的
<onlylove> icook: documentroot不就是apache.conf或者httpd.conf里面的么
<icook> onlylove: 理论是啊,但是就是不行
<onlylove> icook: 你是说把那东西放文件夹里面？
<widon> arp -s设置以后，重启就要重新再设置。。。
<icook> onlylove: 命令
<icook> JkMount /* tomcat命令
<onlylove> 命令啊……
<onlylove> conf是配置文件了
<onlylove> 当然不会帮你执行命令
<icook> onlylove: 但是会加载吧
<onlylove> icook: jkmount做的是什么工作呢
<icook> onlylove: 把jsp文件转发到tomcat
<icook> onlylove: 让tomcat来处理
<onlylove> icook: 为毛我觉得你还是没弄好呢
<icook> onlylove: 其他的加载命令都没问题,就是这个要放到DocumentRoot后面
<icook> onlylove: :(
<onlylove> icook: http://www.oschina.net/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 开源中国 - 找到您想要的开源软件，分享和交流
<onlylove> icook: 你看看能不能联系上这个网站的老大 红薯
<icook> onlylove: 这怎么联系的上...
<onlylove> icook: 这个是nginx的淘宝变种加tomcat做的
<onlylove> icook: 注册个账号聊天呗
<icook> onlylove: 嗯,试试
<icook> onlylove: 吃饭去了,88
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39170/apple-ceo-apologize-yield-to-china-market
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 苹果 CEO 致歉背后：向中国市场“屈服” - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 苹果没了乔布斯就是不行啊……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何格式化U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418154 我想把新买的U盘格式化成FAT32格式，貌似磁盘实用工具中没有fat32选项，应该如何操作？谢谢！ [img]http://img.xkw.me/di/WKYQ/2013-04-02_12:02:05的屏幕截图.png[/img] [img]http://img.xkw.me/di/7FQN/2013-04-02_12:07:31的屏幕截图.png[/img]  …
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • [原创] 标签型窗口管理器设计思路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418155 主要是从功能方面进行设计，至于如何配色，标签菜单的特效怎么样以后再说。 胡思乱想的，只能是抛砖引玉了，哈哈。 设计原则：最大程度减少多窗口的切换动作，并给用户以直观的感受。  …
<fong> 新人报到
<iOpera> fong: 交过保护费没？
<fong> i0pera:给帐号，要多少给多少。
<ikk-> libre office 有没有 vim 按键模式?
<biergaizi> 没有吧
<biergaizi> 不知道有没有插件可以做到
<ikk-> o
<philipballew> It's crazy when I only understand part of what is being said here...
 * philipballew goes back into hiding 
<onlylove> iOpera: 你啥时候开始收保护费了
<billlpd> topic
<billlpd> hi
<^k^> billlpd, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<IsoaSFlus> we will take a short vacation tomorrow~
<freeflying> http://www.btsmth.com/show_topic.php?en_name=Programming&gid=64569
<freeflying> iOpera: ^
<IsoaSFlus> ~
 * IsoaSFlus have a rest now~
<iOpera> freeflying: 额。你又被别人骗了。
<jusss> roylez: 我的xterm每次用gnome2的快捷键打开，目录在/
<jusss> 怎么办。。。
<jusss> iOpera: gnome2打开xterm，目录在/，怎么办
<freeflying> iOpera: 骗啥了
<roylez> jusss: cd ~;xterm
<jusss> roylez: 在gnome2的快捷键那就是这样写的cd ~;xterm，人家说指令错误。。。
<roylez> jusss: sh -c 'cd ~;xterm'
<jusss> roylez: 嗯，醒了
<jusss> roylez: 行了
<freeflying> 还有人折腾xterm啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你真是害人不倦啊
<roylez> freeflying: xterm依旧是最适合CJK的终端
<microcai> 放屁
<microcai> cjktty kernel patch 才是
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> microcai: 有本事把它推进mainline才是
<onlylove> 我觉得还是kernel支持宽字符比较好
<yunfan> microcai: 我只想问下如何输入
<freeflying> 我觉得还是freebsd内核+mir+unity靠谱
<freeflying> lol
<yunfan> freeflying: 打到unity
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 阿帖便笺无法同步怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418158 我以前一直用都好好的，现在重装12.04后居然无法同步了，无法从服务器上下载以前的便笺。 提示中的FUSE什么什么的是什么意思？希望前辈们指点一下，谢谢。 阿帖便笺无法同步.png 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<iOpera> 啦。这微菜又来搞传销了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是这个只解决了显示
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样的话……嗯像UCDOS那样的，图形外挂那样的总可以吧……先把显示器切换成图形模式
<yunfan> onlylove: talk is cheap 我在我的chromebook的tty下有fb 但是zhcon启动时候说他只针对x86 fuck
<yunfan> cce早就不能用了
<microcai> 所以还是我的补丁强， 支持所有架构
<onlylove> yunfan: zhcon我就没成功运行过……
<yunfan> microcai: 我就想你给我解决输入问题 我倒是想用你那个补丁
<yunfan> 但是zhcon跑不了 额fuck
<yunfan> 我是arm的
<ikk-> onlylove: sudo zhcon
<yunfan> ikk-: 给解决输入
<onlylove> ikk-: 别折腾了，我运行就死机
<yunfan> onlylove: 先确定你内核开了fb没 额
<iOpera> fbterm嘛
<ikk-> yunfan: 安装 fcitx 就行
<iOpera> zhcon跟不上形势了的
<ikk-> yunfan: zhcon+fcitx , 我这里可以输入
<yunfan> ikk-: 我说tty下呢
<ikk-> yunfan: 我试过tty
<yunfan> 我的chromebook暂时ubuntu桌面还是进不了unity
<ikk-> yunfan: 你试过吗?
<yunfan> 所以干脆就在tty下先等着
<yunfan> ikk-: 没意识到你刚才说的是 fcitx on tty
<iOpera> 曾经是zhcon -drv=vga 这样的可以。后来zhcon不兼容w3m-img了。
<iOpera> 还折腾啥
<yunfan> iOpera: 自从我用的时候他就不兼容w3m-img 
<iOpera> yunfan: 摸摸。你太小了。
<yunfan> iOpera: 那你用什么？
<iOpera> lol
<yunfan> 总要找个东西用不是
<iOpera> 有X，去啥tty
<yunfan> 草 我不是说了 起不来么
<microcai> yunfan: 显示的问题我解决了， 输入应该去找 fcitx 
<yunfan> ubuntu自己人都不喜欢X 要换mir了 你还推荐X
<microcai> yunfan: 我不是输入法专家
<iOpera> 目前还是X的天下。
<yunfan> microcai: 不能管杀不管埋  难道用户只管看 就不用输入了？
<cusion> 请问普通的PC机安装ubuntu server系统怎么把它作为一个代理服务器供局域网使用？
<yunfan> 就跟治箭伤的只剪掉箭就完事了一样
<ikk-> zhcon --utf-8
<cusion> 网上有的squid方法，不过都说要双网卡
<ikk-> cusion: 开启路由器模式
<yunfan> 正想说iptables
<yunfan> 不过他要的大概是socks proxy吧
<microcai> yunfan: 你可以找 csslayer 强烈要求他开发个 tty 下的 fcity
<microcai> yunfan: 你可以找 csslayer 强烈要求他开发个 tty 下的 fcitx
<yunfan> microcai: ikk- 说可以 不过我感兴趣的是你当时开发时候是怎么考虑的
<ikk-> yunfan: tty下面我试过,可以输入中文
<yunfan> 不可能只读中文不写中文吧
<cusion> ikk-:开启路由器模式是什么意思？
<yunfan> 我倒是现在养成习惯 写代码注释都英文了 额
<yunfan> 这是被迫的
<cusion> yunfan:iptables可以在单网卡情况下实现么？
<ikk-> yunfan: 难道是 zhcon 自带的输入法?
<yunfan> cusion: 可以啊 不过你要的是socks proxy吧 用路由的方式貌似不符合你的要求
<ikk-> cusion: 单网卡就 proxy
<yunfan> ikk-: 我用zhcon不就是为了那玩意么
<yunfan> uim还是什么来着
<yunfan> squid对网卡数量又没要求
<yunfan> 有没有inode特别大的文件系统?
<cusion> yunfan:我刚试着按网上的squid方法来，但是不成功，我的情况是这样的，有一台机器A能够联网，速度比较快，另一台机器B也能够联网，但是速度很慢，我想用机器A做一个代理方便机器B来下载东西什么的
<yunfan> cusion: 我一般直接用nginx
<ikk-> 我的zhcon 不需要 sudo , 上次修改了chmod 某个文件, 忘了,咋办?
<ikk-> 到底是哪个文件
<ikk-> 记得是 /dev 下面
<yunfan> fb?
<yunfan> fb0
<ikk-> 我看看
<iOpera> 基本就是fb
<iOpera> ikk-: 你这家伙，还在石器时代嘛
<ikk-> iOpera: 偶尔用用
<yunfan> wayland和mir 大家又回来了嘛
<ikk-> crw-rw---- 1 root video 29, 0  3月 22 17:00 fb0
<cusion> yunfan:nginx能实现这样的效果？
<ikk-> 不是 fb0
<iOpera> video是一个ln吧
<yunfan> cusion: 额 nginx的另外一大重要用途就是做代理
<cusion> yunfan:好吧，我承认我是新来的……谢谢，我再搜搜
<yunfan> ikk-: 你是andriod?
<ikk-> yunfan: ubuntu 12.04
<yunfan> ikk-: 哦 大概是为转向mir做准备
<iOpera> 没事做了。
<iOpera> roylez: 你又爬升了啊。
<ikk-> iOpera: 修改后,重启也不用sudo 运行 zhcon
<yunfan> iOpera: 哪个文件系统的inode特别大的?
<iOpera> ikk-: 当然
<iOpera> yunfan: 不知道哦
<iOpera> 咋都没在
<ikk-> 可能是这个: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root            14  3月 23 01:00 .initramfs -> /run/initramfs/
<iOpera> 我这/dev/ttyUSB0都是修改过权限的。
<ikk-> drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root          40  3月 23 01:00 initramfs/
<yunfan> 为何要改？
<ikk-> iOpera: 我也是, 我的 /dev/ttyS* 都是 777
<iOpera> ikk-: 额？？
<iOpera> 不会吧。
<ikk-> iOpera: 有什么不妥吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 设置手动静态ip，内网和外网均不通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418159 在Ubuntu桌面的右上角有个网络的图标，双击，然后点Edit，接下来就和Windows设置方式一样后，运行$sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 之后，仍然无法ping通外网和内网，哪位高人请指点 统计信息: 发表于 …
<iOpera> 缺省的，不应该是777
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实你那个剪掉箭杆的说法不是很准确……
<yunfan> iOpera: 又不是服务器 有啥大不了
<ikk-> KERNEL=="ttyS*", GROUP="kk", MODE="0777"
<ikk-> KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", GROUP="kk", MODE="0777"
<onlylove> yunfan: 比那样还恶劣
<ikk-> iOpera: 我修改了 udev
<iOpera> udev里面改的？
<iOpera> @@@@
<yunfan> onlylove: 是不准确 不过既然 microcai 本人都没异议 那就足够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来搞sco的机器有个东方龙马，你知道吧
<iOpera> 平时你用得到ttyS*? ikk-
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道 刚刚ee说了 我太小
<iOpera> 剪掉箭杆的说法，我觉得还行嘛。 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦那ee应该知道吧……就是个unix底下的汉字外挂
<yunfan> openshift的免费配额有GAE大么?
<yunfan> 我只知道ucdos
<yunfan> 不过等我玩电脑时候已经没那东西了
<iOpera> 我只知道中华龙。
<onlylove> 事实上ucdos是dos外挂……
<onlylove> 东方龙马是unix外挂……
<yunfan> 我想知道原理是 LIB_REPLOAD 还是 重写文本缓冲服务的实现
<onlylove> 说起来东方龙马那东西还成，但是sco那东西装在新机器上实在不成，总是死机
<onlylove> 而且sco自己带的软件好老……网景这种博物馆里面的东西都有
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04视频属性选项卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418161 10.10 时我记得右键属性有很多选项卡的，还有徽标什么的，视频和音频都可以现实具体的信息，图片的话有分辨率和生成软件等等信息。现在用的12.04 ，发现Audacious 无法更改歌曲的信息，右键属性也没 …
<ikk-> iOpera: 有时候调试设备要用
<abinez> 哦草吃了饼干立马肚纸疼。。→_→
<ikk-> abinez: 饼干不如苹果
<abinez> 为毛
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd 早啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<abinez> 蛋蛋
<abinez> 早
<abinez> 主席威武
<onlylove> adam8157: 没有帽子只能忍了
<yunfan> roylez: 这也行？？ 你是在发泄没有购入bitcoin么？
<abinez> 云烦
<iOpera> 额。额。。。
<adam8157> iOpera: 小e
<onlylove> 越来越没大没小了
<iOpera> 真反了啊。。。以前是蛋蛋霸占在上面。
<iOpera> 94
<adam8157> 94
<yunfan> adam8157: always look on the bright side of life cc roylez 
<roylez> yunfan: 你有多少bitcoin？
<cherrot> roylez, 你有多少bitcoin?
 * adam8157 求赠送
 * slucx 163里似乎没有opera啊…
<chengshiding> inode的大小可以在格式化的时候指定
<ikk-> abinez: 饼干没营养,还有防腐剂
<onlylove> ikk-: 苹果贵
<chengshiding> 凉水都有营养的
<chengshiding> 师弟们，没上课吗
<roylez> cherrot: 0
<adam8157> microcai: 什么时候喷下ruby啊
 * slucx 已装
<tryit> iOpera, 这儿聊吧，我在win下，完了到linux对照手册帮你看看
<vincezhao> ……第一次来IRC，有人在么？
<palomino|working> 有吧
<palomino|working> 不过大多在努力工作
<vincezhao> …………
<vincezhao> 也是，国内正早上
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 下午3点了
<vincezhao> 我在加拿大……连夜码代码……
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 可怜
<vincezhao> - -|||
<ikk-> 4好睡了
<adam8157> vincezhao: 求带走
<vincezhao> - -
<vincezhao> 进IRC有什么需要注意的地方不？
<tryit> adam8157, 移民呢打算？
<adam8157> tryit: 没资本啊
<vincezhao> 因为最近有个小组项目需要实现IRC协议，就体验一把……
<vincezhao> 不知道类……还没毕业……
<tryit> adam8157, 你们公司有没有到总部或者其他国家深造的机会？
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道
<adam8157> bluezd: 开会去了?
<vincezhao> 大家都用什么版本的Linux呢……
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10]
<bluezd> adam8157: 周三开会
<tryit> adam8157, 很多外企都有的，我有个表弟在上海，准备去日本。。
<vincezhao> 国内进FreeNode不墙么？
<bluezd> vincezhao: 求带走
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * adam8157 is using debian sid
<vincezhao> 我之前用Kubuntu总死机……而且查log查不出来，sysreq键按了也没反应，完全死的那种
<tryit> vincezhao, 是不是X死了?
<vincezhao> 后来果断换Slackware了
<vincezhao> 不是
<adam8157> vincezhao: slackware太废了吧
<palomino|working> why啊-_-
<vincezhao> Ctl+Alt+FX都没用
<vincezhao> slack很稳定的说……
<roylez> palomino|working: 打了丫的没反应，于是打重些
<palomino|working> ......
<tryit> vincezhao, centos很稳定。。
<adam8157> vincezhao: 稳定去用rhel, 没有比rhel更稳定的
<vincezhao> 恩
<vincezhao> 我的服务器用的CentOS
<palomino|working> 你的耐心也太少了吧 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 耐心是啥？能吃么
<vincezhao> ……
<vincezhao> 目测各种卖萌
<nyfair> vincezhao: you got the point, my little cat
<freeflying> adam8157: rhel是给人用的吗
<roylez> adam8157: rhel是给人用的吗？
<vincezhao> 正在wiki rhel中……
<vincezhao> 好吧……
<palomino|working> ...
<vincezhao> red hat……
<vincezhao> - -||
<adam8157> freeflying: roylez 是的啊, 用rhel加上你自己的repo很爽的啊
<vincezhao> 据说要订购才能获取rpm更新包的服务
<vincezhao> 不然就得make from source
<nyfair> 不同，有自助build service
<nyfair> 不用
<onlylove> 答RHEL是给壕用的
<vincezhao> 虽然天天在slack下也是这样的，不过有slackbuild
<nyfair> onlylove: 比windows server贵？
<yunfan> roylez: 一毛都没有 等你来送
<vincezhao> windows server是神码……
<vincezhao> 还有人用？
<tryit> vincezhao, 试试gentoo吧，自己的repo写个ebuild文件就能用
<nyfair> vincezhao: 火星人你好，火星人再见
<onlylove> 你居然看不起windows server
<vincezhao> - -||
<adam8157> vincezhao: 用centos吧, 升级最多慢两三天而已
<vincezhao> - -||
<adam8157> vincezhao: 再配合obs, 蛮好的
<vincezhao> 各种dist之争
<nyfair> adam8157: 别提那个把我帐号封掉的混蛋obs
<vincezhao> 在ubuntu的频道下，竟然没有ub的人吐槽
<adam8157> 15:07 <adam8157> 所以咯 debian和gentoo是归宿
<adam8157> 15:07 <adam8157> 其中, debian是正常人的归宿
<adam8157> nyfair: 歧视妹子?
<freeflying> adam8157: solaris
<tryit> adam8157, ...
<vincezhao> - -
<onlylove> nyfair: 你的啥账号被封了
<palomino|working> .... adam8157 
<nyfair> onlylove: opensuse
<vincezhao> 有些混乱……
<vincezhao> 还是一个一个试试吧
<onlylove> opensuse有账号》？
<vincezhao> 用了一次mint然后就再也没招过……
<palomino|working> 从lfs试起吧
<nyfair> onlylove: opensuse build service
<vincezhao> 之前就是用的ub的lts
<onlylove> 好高的权限……
<vincezhao> 很不稳的说……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你害人不浅啊
<palomino|working> :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: lfs一般人玩不转
<vincezhao> 权限？……
<vincezhao> irc除了op和普通用户以外还有其他的权限？
<palomino|working> 有voice halfop admin owner
<tryit> 我玩过两次lfs，后来玩过一次gentoo，以后就再也不玩了
<vincezhao> 哦
<vincezhao> 那你是？
<palomino|working> 玩过一次lfs之后就体会到有个不用折腾的发行版真好。。
<tryit> vincezhao, 我现在用windows..
<vincezhao> - -
<palomino|working> 我只是随意被欺压的普通用户
<vincezhao> 买了个正版win8
<vincezhao> 然后就再也没用过
<vincezhao> …………
<vincezhao> 发现linux下的xournal很好用
<tryit> vincezhao, 开玩笑了，其实各个版本差异不大的
<vincezhao> 还买了正版office……- -||也是没再用过
<tryit> vincezhao, 关键是熟悉一个dist后得深入点
<vincezhao> 喂喂，我windows总是死……
<vincezhao> 恩
<vincezhao> 怎么个深入法？
<iOpera> vincezhao: 天天看man嘛
<tryit> vincezhao, 到能自建repo的程度，然后能将src随意加进去
<vincezhao> …………
<iOpera> 居然有乱码
<vincezhao> slack很少用repo
<palomino|working> slackware爱好者?
<vincezhao> man是用的到的时候才看
<vincezhao> 跟教授混
<iOpera> 破马，你好精通op权限啊
<vincezhao> 教授是slack极端狂热分子
<palomino|working> ... iOpera 
<vincezhao> - -
<vincezhao> 这…………
<vincezhao> palomino|working, 这就算@别人了？
<iOpera> palomino|working: 哪里有压迫，哪里就有自学。
<palomino|working> 算吧..
<vincezhao> palomino|working, 还是只有你能看到？
<palomino|working> 都能看到
<vincezhao> 好吧……
<palomino|working> 可以私聊
<palomino|working> 开小窗
<vincezhao> ？
<vincezhao> how？
<vincezhao> 请教下
<palomino|working> 双击某某名字，会开新窗口
<iOpera> 又引诱别人搞基
<vincezhao> 如果在命令行下呢？
<vincezhao> - -
<palomino|working> 或者用/msg nick xxx
<vincezhao> 哦
<palomino|working> 还可以/notice
<vincezhao> 有点mc的味道
<vincezhao> minecraft..
<palomino|working> 这是notice的
<tyyhzh> hi
<tyyhzh> hello
<vincezhao> hi~
<^k^> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<tyyhzh> 你好！
<vincezhao> 各种格式的文本……
<tyyhzh> 你天天在阿！
<vincezhao> 如何做到的？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 啥格式?
<vincezhao> ^k^那种
<vincezhao> 看起来好挤
<palomino|working> 他那是个unicode字符吧。。。
<vincezhao> 不是啊……
<vincezhao> 貌似是分开的……
<palomino|working> ㍧ 
<palomino|working> 一个字
<vincezhao> 好吧
<vincezhao> 但是光标能在中间停留下……- -
<palomino|working> 字太宽了大概。。
<vincezhao> palomino|working, notice和msg没区别吧？
<palomino|working> 有区别
<palomino|working> notice不会开小窗
<vincezhao> - -
<vincezhao> msg也没有……- -
<palomino|working> 有啊
<vincezhao> 好吧……
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这。。。
<palomino|working> 原来只是对方开。。
<vincezhao> - -
<vincezhao> 原来如此
<palomino|working> 大概跟客户端有关
<vincezhao> 瞬间觉得咱俩有刷屏嫌疑（笑）
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我努力工作去了，byebye
<vincezhao> 恩
<vincezhao> 我也睡了，明天要写完radix sort
<vincezhao> ……下周期末T_T
<freeflying> adam8157: 爽在哪里啊
<palomino|working> 这学期的时间怎么如此微妙
<adam8157> freeflying: 类似ubuntu+ppa啦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu12.04找不到硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418163 如图，我安装到选择类型时一片空白， sudo fdisk -lu 能找到硬盘。 我把硬盘分成两个区，一个装了win7，另一个空闲。但是现在找不到硬盘了，也找不到空闲分区了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 压哨出手 …
<freeflying> adam8157: 就rhel上那么旧的东西，能说爽啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: query是两边都开
<palomino|working> 不错 onlylove 
<adam8157> freeflying: 旧不是大问题, rhel好的是它是一个正经的软件工程, 花了大力气投入, 用起来必须稳定得多
<adam8157> freeflying: 但我是坚定的debian user啦
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: s/debian/ubuntu
<adam8157> freeflying: ubuntu什么时候做的适合我了, 就是ubuntu最大的失败.
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不是ubuntu的目标受众啦
<iOpera> 蛋蛋，你这典型朝三暮四的主。
<ikk-> ubuntu可以自己定制
<ikk-> 会玩的人,可以把ubuntu定成debian
<iOpera> ikk-: 这。
<adam8157> iOpera: 没有啊, 我一直都是坚定的debian user
<ikk-> 换个 kde, xfce ,fvwm 都是小case
<iOpera> 别说英文，说中文。大便用户。
<iOpera> lol
<adam8157> iOpera: 在rh的时候一直喷rhel, fedora, ibus的
<iOpera> 娃。难怪你呆不长。。。
<ikk-> 说有软件都可以编译安装
<Chaos`Eternal> ...
<adam8157> iOpera: 还喷RH的人和那个台球桌
<adam8157> 那个桌子真的该修修了...
<iOpera> lin就像女人，可以穿不同的衣服，还可以一层一层脱掉。 adam8157 是不。
<iOpera> 你咋没喷你的女上司？
<adam8157> iOpera: 我这儿一直穿的少 嗯嗯
<iOpera> 。。
 * iOpera 希望蛋蛋去m$工作
<tyyhzh> 我这儿穿的多，穿的棉袄
<iOpera> tyyhzh: kde? lol
<tyyhzh> gnome
<iOpera> gnome穿得多？
<iOpera> 预加载库都只一点点
<tyyhzh> 我是说我现在衣服穿的多
<palomino|working> ...
<tyyhzh> 呵呵～
<bluezd> adam8157: 谁?
<tyyhzh> 不是系统
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥?
<iOpera> 我几年没打台球了。
<nyfair> iOpera: 但问题是lin这女人又没节操又没气质
<iOpera> 节操还是有的。气质是没啥
<tyyhzh> irc可以像QQ一样视频吗？
<iOpera> 视频。直接cat都可以
<iOpera> 又不是高级技术
<tyyhzh> cat怎么用？
<bluezd> 为什么要视频?
<tyyhzh> 想要深入了解linux
<iOpera> 深入。就去看怎么组合管道。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...ä½ ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥是节操啥是气质
<MeaCulpa> 理论上可以用nc 或者 ssh + dd之类把webcam stream到远端
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 咋了。
<tyyhzh> 你们的irc来信息了有提示音吗？
<iOpera> 不需要nc。dump/restore都可以
<freeflying> btrfs靠谱了不
<JuncoJet> 好无聊喔…
<nyfair> 我的洗发水一直用的btrfs，没遇到过啥问题
<nyfair> 虽说我电脑用到现在，神马fat32 ntfs，和硬盘相关的都没出过问题
<JuncoJet> irc 哪个频道妹纸多
<nyfair> JuncoJet: 出FreeNode，隔壁左转rizon
<palomino|working> rizon...
<palomino|working> 好多年没去过了。。
<nyfair> 或者别烦了，直接微信 陌陌
<nyfair> palomino|working: 菊苣平时挂哪些irc，tlf?
<palomino|working> 菊苣?_?
<palomino|working> who?
<JuncoJet> nyfair 手机上只有qq，gtalk，irc
<nyfair> palomino|working: 就是指您，大大
<palomino|working> -o-
<nyfair> 大大的大大叫巨巨
<palomino|working> 现在只挂这里和tlf+linuxfire了
<JuncoJet> palomino|working rizon是神木？
<palomino|working> 一个irc server
<palomino|working> 以前年轻时挂在某些频道上下载某些动画来着。。
<nyfair> JuncoJet: 一个专供大妈聊家常的irc
<JuncoJet> nyfair 好有爱啊，说不定我能找到个送我跑车的干妈
<cuihao> =3= rizon 有网页游戏。
<bluezd> adam8157: 明天凌晨看吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: sure
<bluezd> adam8157: 央视播巴萨还是拜仁?
<adam8157> bluezd: sinatv有直播, 央视我猜是播巴萨
<JuncoJet> 好像新版本的手机客户端可以发彩字了，我在犹豫要不要更新
<airead_> kernel struct 如何设置单字节对齐？  求大神解答：  http://code.bulix.org/57qyhh-83228
<^k^> airead_ ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<airead_> please
<chengshiding> OMG！
<jusss> roylez: 现在又可以发颜色文字了。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> jusss: fuck off
<adam8157> bluezd: 我最近都在这儿看直播 http://www.fengyunzhibo.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 风云直播 — 最全最快的直播分享网站_NBA直播_欧洲足球直播_弹幕直播
<chengshiding> 大家没去上课啊
<jusss> chengshiding: 刚下课
<bluezd> adam8157: en,还有个 android 的应用
<iOpera> adam8157 jusss: fuck off
<airead_> 再来一次， kernel struct 如何设置单字节对齐？  求大神解答：  http://code.bulix.org/57qyhh-83228
<^k^> airead_ ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<adam8157> fuck off
<JuncoJet> iOpera 尽然可以看彩字
<jusss> 16:08 < iOpera> adam8157
<jusss> 我这没彩色字。。。
<chengshiding> jusss：上学就是好啊
<jusss> 额，为啥连高亮都没了
<chengshiding> adam8157：你用什么客户端
<adam8157> chengshiding: irssi
<JuncoJet> ad
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是weechat?
<adam8157> jusss: nope
<tyyhzh> fuck off
<jusss> 忘名字是啥了
<JuncoJet> adam8157 irssi用起来很爽，可惜win版本有些问题
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<chengshiding> adam8157：怎么做到的
<tyyhzh> adam8157你是怎么发的彩字的？
 * palomino|working 揪 roylez 
<roylez> JuncoJet: 谁吃饱撑的管windows用户
<adam8157> chengshiding: tyyhzh 激发小宇宙, 心中带着愤怒
<bluezd> lol
<tyyhzh> 什么意思？
<adam8157> tyyhzh: 有查克拉也行
<ikk-> heihei
<JuncoJet> roylez win下喜欢的xchat收费的…
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu Linux 登录时不提示 password http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418165 我的服务器linux 系统版本是Ubuntu Linux 10.04.4，前几天开始远程无法连接，提示“server unexpectedly closed network connection”（“服务器意外关闭网络连接”），在服务器本机登录检查时发现，输 …
<chengshiding> adma8157:  how do that？
<tyyhzh> 不明白@@@
<roylez> JuncoJet: windows用户用web irc就好了
<nyfair> palomino|working: tlf的地址是什么？Connecting to (irc.ourirc.com: 6668) ERROR : Closing Link: [58.32.230.250] (Ping timeout)
<palomino|working> 试试irc1.ourirc.com
<palomino|working> 后面数字1234都可以试试
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working 喂 roylez 喝稀硫酸
<JuncoJet> 下班，闪人劳
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这样不好，王水什么的多好
<roylez> c
<palomino|working> 不知道主席喜欢哪种口味，慢慢实验 onlylove 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> nyfair: tlf是那个字幕组？
<palomino|working> tlf是个论坛
<palomino|working> 有字幕组
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> palomino|working: 我用过tlf的字幕
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 彩色版。。
<jusss> ...
 * roylez %1(o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez %r(o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 主席失手喽
<jusss> adam8157: 把颜色禁了吧，你最喜欢干的事
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<onlylove> 还差个红的
<nyfair> jusss: tlf字幕组不关我事，同是字幕组我个人非常反对halfcd这种重体积不重质量，当然人家卖黄碟的喜欢
<palomino|working> 刚才这一坨还不够红么。。
<palomino|working> 主要是为了消灭rmvb吧 nyfair 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> 嗯，刚才的是褐色或者赭石
<jusss> nyfair: 我下的都是bdrip的
<palomino|working> ...我这儿看是大红呢..
<onlylove> jusss: 你多大硬盘
<nyfair> jusss: 我明白啊，但是tlf会把bdrip都做成halfcd
<palomino|working> 也有bdrip啊
 * kingroup 这里都是直男啊
<jusss> onlylove: 250
<palomino|working> 不过不知道现在还有人压么
<jusss> nyfair: 好吧
<onlylove> 现在还有人压rmvb的
<palomino|working> rmvb应该坚决消灭啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 有，你要知道很多人依然觉得rmvb无敌
<onlylove> 原来说，试试机器咋样，说来片高清吧
<airead_> 问题解决了，使用 __attribute__ ((packed))
<onlylove> 然后一看片源……rmvb
<onlylove> rmvb的高清啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 快播是rmvb
<nyfair> 而且rmvb确实优于巨硬的wmv，还有xvid divx之流
<jusss> 下了好几个片，从快播，都是rmvb
<onlylove> 表示avi很久了
<jusss> 我喜欢mp4
<onlylove> jusss: mp4这东西就和mkv了
<nyfair> jusss: rmvb是codec，mp4是container，您这是关公战秦琼呢
<jusss> nyfair: 额，我小白
<onlylove> jusss: 很多人分不明白的
<jusss> onlylove: 不喜欢mkv
<onlylove> jusss: 你真错了，mkv和mp4是一个东西，你咋能厚此薄彼
<onlylove> jusss: 而且国内早期的很多HD都是mkv的
<nyfair> 因为水果不带mkv的分离器
<onlylove> 和水果毛线关系，他又不用水果
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://medium.com/i-3-video-games/6b10cfbc0ab0#7382
<jusss> 我用的android貌似也不支持mkv
<onlylove> 嗯……应该是一类东西，不是一个东西……
<jusss> 自带的播放器
<nyfair> 现在也是吧，基本都用的mkv，毕竟字幕字体封装各种章节转换，mkv功能还是比mp4强多了
<palomino|working> 自带的应该不支持。我买了个mxplayer pro看片用
<jusss> palomino|working: 我也用过mxplayer
<onlylove> 靠……手机打电话的，你们在做什么呢
<nyfair> android怎么会不支持mkv，google还巴望它那个webm了，支持mp4不支持mkv不是自抽耳光么
<palomino|working> no idea
<onlylove> 国货当自强
<jusss> palomino|working: 有个好像叫poweramp之类的播放器不错
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 跟winamp有关系么
<palomino|working> PowerAMP音乐播放器
<palomino|working> 哦。。我不怎么听音乐 :D
<jusss> palomino|working: 不知道跟winamp有没有关系
<jusss> palomino|working: foobar2000好像和winamp有点关系
<palomino|working> 不知。。
 * nyfair 表示手机自带的用用就可以了
<jusss> palomino|working: 播放器，各种插件呀
<palomino|working> 知道foobar
<palomino|working> 不知道它和winamp有无关系。。
<palomino|working> 手机自带的比较弱小吧。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 好像是winamp的人写的foobar2000
<palomino|working> :o
<onlylove> palomino|working: foobar的作者是winamp的插件作者
<palomino|working> 这样
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<onlylove> 水煮青蛙
<nyfair> 好像是原本winamp的公司nulldc被美国在线收购了，然后一堆人不爽aol跑出来另立门户
<palomino|working> 继续coding去。。
<nyfair> 于是就有了fb2k
<jusss> nyfair: 噢
<jusss> 好像看过一个短片讲的是mozilla的前身netscape被aol收购了
<jusss> nyfair: 我前段时间看过一个动漫叫未来日记
<nyfair> jusss: 其实你看的动漫肯定比我多
<jusss> nyfair: ...一定比你少
<jusss> nyfair: 我都不看动漫的现在
<nyfair> jusss: 我从来不看的
<jusss> nyfair: 最后一个看的完整的是妖精的旋律，看完各种纠结
<jusss> nyfair: 后来就没看过动漫了，
<noctuorare> 請教一下，vim的equalprg是不是只能看見你選定的文字？
<noctuorare> jusss: 那個才完結吧？
<nyfair> jusss:  不好好学习，看el这种18x干嘛
<nyfair> noctuorare: 你说的是妖精的尾巴
<jusss> noctuorare: 我说的是妖精的旋律
<noctuorare> 哦，看岔了。
<jusss> nyfair: 日本这种又不少，以前看了不少，夜勤病栋
<nyfair> jusss: 我不看动漫的，我只玩黄油
<jusss> nyfair: 你看过没？快播上有很多哦
<nyfair> jusss: 当然没看过
<jusss> nyfair: 黄油是啥?
<nyfair> jusss: erogame
<jusss> nyfair: 不懂。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10 64位安装后可以正常使用，第一次重启之后，提示“run in low-grafics mode http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418169 请问是不是我的显卡驱动没有装好？还是什么原因？请高手指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 独自看雪 — 2013-04-02 16:32
<nyfair> jusss: 恭喜，这是好事
<jusss> nyfair: 和尾行那种一样的游戏？
<nyfair> jusss: 啊哈哈，我什么都不知道的说
<jusss> nyfair: 见别人玩过尾行
<nyfair> jusss: 大叔，你跟我说这个很失礼哎
<jusss> nyfair: 不懂。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你在和妹子讨论H游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 我又没玩，只是看别人玩而已
<onlylove> jusss: 失礼不失礼自己判断
<jusss> onlylove: 再说我现在有没win
<onlylove> jusss: 没有win不是问题，有wine
<jusss> onlylove: 额，好吧，没wine，没vbox
<onlylove> jusss: dosemu也可以
<kylechenoO> 有人么
<^k^> kylechenoO, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<jusss> kylechenoO: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 还有crossover
<jusss> onlylove: 额，好吧，都没听过
<kylechenoO> 我的ubuntu apt-get install nmap 装了nmap但是一直报错 模块错误 用不了 有人处理过么
<jusss> 没用过nmap
<onlylove> 要用sudo哦
<kylechenoO> 。。。。。。
<kylechenoO> 是root
<onlylove> 是root啊……那就不知道了
<jusss> 在win下时据说nmap很强大，很向往，然后有了ubuntu,倒是没用过nmap
<onlylove> jusss: 看过鼠胆龙威4没
<jusss> onlylove: 看过
<onlylove> jusss: 马修用过
<jusss> onlylove: 就只看过这第4部。。。
<kylechenoO> apt-get install libsvn1 就ok了
<kylechenoO> 搞定
<jusss> onlylove: 就记得里面那个Q拿的那个硅胶折叠键盘不错，其他的没印象了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 里面坏人都用硅胶键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 好人用啥你看都不看
<kylechenoO> 电容飘过
<yunfan> jusss: 确实 坏人都用那个 我还买了一个 结果根本不好用 坏人真脑残
<kylechenoO> hhkb pro2
<jusss> onlylove: 好人没牛叉装备。。。
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> jusss: 你可以看下 虎胆龙威4
<jusss> yunfan: 看过了，就看过4
<jusss> yunfan: 下了个社交网络还没看，据说里面主角用seamonkey
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> 壮大我大seamonkey呀
<jusss> 用了好长时间seamonkey
<yunfan> jusss: 有啥大不了的 我感觉要耍库还是用tiling wm比较好
<jusss> yunfan: 除了fvwm 还没用过别的wm...
<onlylove> jusss: 那个dwm什么的
<yunfan> jusss: 那你前途大不了
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你的笔记本……算了吧tilling是给大屏准备的
<onlylove> 笔记本上用瓦片不爽
<yunfan> it depends
<jusss> onlylove: 我中午从网上报名了英语4级，付款成功了，可是它显示我未付款，然后我查了下我的网银显示付款了，
<jusss> onlylove: 现在查了下还是未付款。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，ubuntu校园网拨号问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418173 我们学校拨号认证客户端是srun3000，请问在ubuntu下怎么拨号上网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 frozen冻结 — 2013-04-02 17:04
<onlylove> jusss: 那没办法，找银行去
<onlylove> jusss: 我上学的时候记得那个不收钱啊
<onlylove> 还是收钱我忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 30块人民币
<jusss> onlylove: 我前天考2级c了，
<onlylove> jusss: 有没有说付款周期多长
<onlylove> jusss: 严重怀疑你报名那网站真假
<jusss> onlylove: 24小时吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那就明天这时候看看，看看是不是网站数据库没更新或者挂了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 考c做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 拿证。。。
<onlylove> 跟着神学perl去
<onlylove> jusss: 不爽perl学py也成
<jusss> onlylove: 人家不考perl吧。而且我太懒。。。c都没学会
<cusion> 单网卡用squid做代理服务器有什么需要注意的么？
<cusion> 按照网上的方法搞了一下午都不成功
<jusss> onlylove: py的tab缩进。。。
<cusion> 有木有人懂啊？求高手
<adam8157> bluezd: 他们又去打羽毛球了吧, 羡慕...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩~ 羡慕啥啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有羽毛球不幸福啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有妹子不幸福啊
<jusss> onlylove: 吃饭去了，晚上还有ps课
<onlylove> cusion: 多买块网卡会死啊
<cusion> …………
<onlylove> 居然还有ps课……
<cusion> onlylove:急用啊，不然肯定搞双网卡啊
<onlylove> cusion: 肯定不急，真着急早花钱解决了，买个防火墙什么的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • cuckoo sandbox 运行出错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418175 yijiedao@ubuntu:~/software/cuckoo-1$ python cuckoo.py _ ____ _ _ ____| | _ ___ ___ / ___) | | |/ ___) |_/ ) _ \ / _ \ ( (___| |_| ( (___| _ ( |_| | |_| | \____)____/ \____)_| \_)___/ \___/ v0.3.2 www.cuckoobox.org Copyright (C) 2010-2012 [2013-04-02 16:38:51,210] [Core.Ini …
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们可以组织下嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 骑行吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃都没车。。 动感单车吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 那得多少钱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 楼下中体倍力3k一年吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 借我辆公路，下次我们去慕田峪吧
 * leyle 有没有学习汇编的书推荐啊？王爽那个就算了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就一辆。。。
<onlylove> 汇编？看dos
<leyle> 不是啊，调试程序总会涉及到这方面
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这么壕，一辆怎么行啊，再买个两辆
<leyle> 所以想找好书学习
<adam8157> leyle: Professional Assembly Language
<leyle> adam8157: 多谢，我去看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，说出这话乃不亏心嘛，我哪里有壕。
<freeflying> adam8157: 应该让他直接去看intel的手册去 
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 也是哦
<adam8157> leyle: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer Manuals
<tryit> leyle, 有一本linux汇编的书很不错
<leyle> adam8157: 后面这个intel太高端了，暂时用不上，
<gfrog> freeflying: intel 手册用的intel汇编啊，看起来怪怪的。
<leyle> tryit: 哦？啥子名字
 * gfrog 不过intel的手册写的真心给力。
<tryit> leyle, 忘了，是红皮的
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 http://gfrog.github.com/2013/03/riding-dongfanghong-20130323/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: 东方红朝圣-20130323 - My Life, My Love!
<freeflying> gfrog: 离开了具体架构的汇编有多少意义呢
<gfrog> freeflying: at&t范儿的就好很多嘛。 看intel汇编有时候真心糊涂。
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说我这边真适合骑行啊，路宽，车少
<leyle> gfrog: 你还用k4？
<gfrog> freeflying: 买车吧叔儿
<gfrog> leyle: 嗯哼，很奇怪嘛？
<leyle> gfrog: 不奇怪，我也有，k4,kpw，dxg，不过感觉没有啥子用处
<gfrog> leyle: 看小说
<leyle> gfrog: 手机更给力，在线看，随时可以看
<gfrog> leyle: 不过真心感觉kindle没有ipad利用率高
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧，CCIE
<gfrog> leyle: 爪机是用来聊天的。
<freeflying> 过了没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 37769
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 !
<freeflying> gfrog: 眼看着sdn就要火了，你考的ccie要歇菜了 lol
<onlylove> sdn是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以今年准备哦RHCA了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 希望敝司能再给力几年。
<onlylove> 有rhce工作会好找么
<freeflying> gfrog: rhca好考不
<onlylove> 真心纠结
<gfrog> freeflying: 必须很难，5门，被tr 5次。
<onlylove> gfrog: 有rhca的人多不
<onlylove> gfrog: 工作好找不
<adam8157> onlylove: 大陆不超过100
<gfrog> onlylove: 敝司不太多。
<freeflying> adam8157: 不至于吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 大多出自帽子
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 大陆的第一个rhca是谁
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果我成为这100个之一……是不是去新浪百度啥的小意思
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying: 当时宣传的是不到100，不过目前有商业培训了，估计能搞出不少paper的来。 
<adam8157> onlylove: 会有不识货的
<onlylove> adam8157: 能不打击我么……我还是继续干IT吧……
<gfrog> onlylove: 倒也不至于吧。 渣浪好像没用RHEL。度娘那个RHEL4,啧啧，古董货。
<Michalegaozixu> 大家好
<^k^> Michalegaozixu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Michalegaozixu> ubuntu12.10 显示没有权限无法修改软件源是怎么回事啊
 * adam8157 今天晚上继续吃"猪头拱白菜"
<freeflying> onlylove: sina算IT公司吗
<onlylove> gfrog: 渣浪用的啥，前几天看的是fb和linux都有
<Michalegaozixu> 在软件中心 点击安装软件也无法动弹
<Michalegaozixu> 没有反应
<onlylove> freeflying: 我对IT不IT公司没意见，就是想弄个sa的活计做做
<Michalegaozixu> 有人知道吗
<gfrog> onlylove: 反正没看到渣浪跟敝司有啥联系。。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim高亮列的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418178 可以在固定的在某一列高亮，写代码的时候提示可以换行了 以前貌似在那里看到过的，但现在找不到了 麻烦各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjun403 — 2013-04-02 17:46
 * gfrog 壕铛铛
<leyle> 蔽司 是啥子司
<freeflying> gfrog: harsh 
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就是centos？反正国内我知道的聚美用的是debian，豆瓣大概是gentoo
<onlylove> leyle: redhat
<gfrog> freeflying: -_-
<leyle> gfrog: 你在rh上班啊
 * gfrog 撤退， fan time.
<onlylove> gfrog: 其他的大都centos吧……有小的不能再小的用ubuntu的？
<leyle> gfrog: 撸去了？
<gfrog> onlylove: -_- 小的不能再小的。。。 乃周围一堆ubuntuer哦，小心他们打你。
<gfrog> leyle: ....
<onlylove> gfrog: 哪里？哪里？说实话，我真没见谁用ubuntu做server的……
<onlylove> gfrog: 一大堆人哭着喊着用centos或者rhel
<leyle> onlylove: 为啥
<onlylove> leyle: 不知道
<freeflying> gfrog: gtalk给我下
<onlylove> leyle: 我只是大约猜，因为不熟悉，然后rh的资料多，可以照抄
<leyle> onlylove: ^^
<mengfei> 我就用的ubuntu做服务器，家用的共享服务器，下载机，当nas用
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有人用过Mac-on-Linux吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418179 有人用过Mac-on-Linux吗？ http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-on-linux/ 不知道怎么用。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-04-02 9:56
<onlylove> mengfei: 你有几个用户
<onlylove> mengfei: 你知道人梦想自己有十万用户同时在线
<mengfei> 一般就我自己用，十来个接入端
<biergaizi> 我不用 Ubuntu 桌面，但我用 Ubuntu 做 Server，CentOS 的软件包让你年轻十岁，伤不起。
<onlylove> mengfei: 你知道人都梦想自己一天几十万的pv
<onlylove> 下班……
<abinez>  我闺蜜本来决定今年四月结婚呢，结果上个月就结了呢，不但日期提前，新郎都换了呢。所以女人不要愁嫁不出去，说不定换人更幸福。
 * leyle 做个h网，100k在线人数，不是梦啊
<jusss> abinez: 你是女的？
<abinez> ;;;;说漏嘴了
<palomino|working> ......
<abinez> jusss: 你脑筋是啥子做的
<jusss> abinez: 不可思议
<jusss> abinez: 你竟然是个用树莓派的女的
<abinez> 话说，女的就不能用树莓派么
<leyle> abinez: 上真相看看
<abinez> NO
<jusss> palomino|working: 你有树莓派没，给我件吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 我再买个显示器就能看电影了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 接手机看好了
<abinez> jusss: 快出第二代了
<abinez> 再等等
<jusss> palomino|working: 我的手机很弱。。。
<jusss> abinez: 把你的树莓派给我吧，美女
<palomino|working> ...
<abinez> 你拿神马来交换呢？
<palomino|working> 我猜他要说"身体" abinez 
<jusss> palomino|working: ...当然不是
<jusss> abinez: 我的果照
<palomino|working> ....
<abinez> jusss: 你确定
<abinez> ：：：：？
<jusss> abinez: 你邮寄过来，我就把果照给你
<abinez> 问题是要那果照来干嘛
<jusss> 你可以yy呀
<abinez> 不然换RMB
<abinez> 肚子饿了
<abinez> 晚上吃什么/
<abinez> jusss: 我的树莓派，给我弄掉了一个电容
<abinez> 不过，我自己给焊接上去了
<jusss> abinez: 还是个会焊接的美女
<jusss> abinez: 把树莓派给我吧
<palomino|working> ....
<abinez> jusss: 最近穷死了
<abinez> 回家到现在，都没有一分钱收入
<nyfair> 啊，我就一个小时没看irc，居然就见到了ntr和喜当爹的节奏
<samuel___> 请问4月1日发布的镜像是真的吗？不会是愚人节的玩笑吧，我在mirrors.kernel.org看到有，官网上还是3月1日的
<alvin_rxg> Title: mirrors.kernel.org (@ kernel.org)
<abinez> 都是啃老本
<samuel___> archlinux的那个
<samuel___> 找不到地方问了
<samuel___> 来这里请教下
<samuel___> 请问4月1日发布的镜像是真的吗？不会是愚人节的玩笑吧，我在mirrors.kernel.org看到有，官网上还是3月1日的
<nyfair> samuel___: 这是要多天然的人才能觉得这种事情也能april fool?
<samuel___> --，
<samuel___> 看来真是愚人节玩笑
<nyfair> 不不不，我说得不是你天然，我指这个愚人节玩笑太冷了，相除这种玩笑的家伙实在是...
<samuel___> 我还是打算把它下载下载看看，不会里面全是0吧。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 成功驱动EPSON L358 Wifi墨仓式一体机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418182 最近买了一台EPSON L358 Wifi打印机，很是给力，墨仓式官方连供还提供保修，扫描、打印、复印以及无线打印都齐了。 在Windows中驱动很顺利，不过在Ubuntu中驱动EPSON L358就费了一番功夫。 首先EPSO …
<nyfair> samuel___: 全是0的话，今天archlinux就可以从地球上消失了
<samuel___> 事有蹊跷？元芳你怎么看？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在校园内用锐捷认证用上网。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418183 我装了UBUNTU12.04，但学校要用锐捷认证客户端才能上网的，如何才能使我的UBUNTU上网啊？？求各位帮帮忙。。万分感激！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Cryhelyxx — 2013-04-02 18:53
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • su # 与sudo # 密码不同，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418184 1.在图形界面下 $su root 密码正确可以转到# $sudo root 却密码不正确 （本人只设置一次简单root的密码） 2.ctrl+alt+1下 用户名或root都登陆不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 kymiss — 2013-04-02 19:15
<lei> amarok 无法添加收藏 
<lei> 重装无用,删配置文件无用
<lei> 换后端无用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在win7上通过wubi 装上了Ubuntu，然后无从下手根本不知从何下手、、、 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418185 请教大神们 ，如何从win7切换到Ubuntu 一定要虚拟机或者重启机器时选择。怎样不在上述两种情况下，在使用win7时自由的切换。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gofire — 2013-04-0 …
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装过程中自动中断 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418187 用ultraiso制作U 盘启动，可以正常启动，条件如下： 1，ultraiso必须是9.5以上版本，2，写入采用usb-hdd模式。 我今天就是这种方式正常启动了ubuntu安装程序。 但我今天没有完全安装成功，出错的原因不 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 墙裂推荐两个pdf阅读器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418191 它们是：Firefox 和 Chrome 感觉他俩在文字渲染上比evince，okular等强多了。 Firefox还有页码、缩放等，以后pdf默认Firefox打开了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2013-04-02 20:10
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 通过路由已经联上网络了，不过想用无线，对于新手来说，这是天大的事啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418192 通过路由已经联上网络了，不过想用无线，无线可以搜到，密码输入的和win7系统时的无线网络密码一致，就是链接不上，大神/大哥/大姐们，如何解决 …
<biergaizi> 无线网卡驱动存在 bug
<biergaizi> 把安全性设置为 Open 也许可以连上
<biergaizi> 一般只有渣渣网卡才会这样
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动只能先进入tty1,然后sudo gdm才能进入图形界面是什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418194 今天用tweak的清道夫清理了一下垃圾，可能不小心把重要的东西删除了，所以进入不了图形界面。只好在tty1里重装了gnome和gdm，但是重启后发现每次启动只能先进入tty1, …
<cuihao> 新人把同样的帖子重复发到不同板块，这样的现象我ms只在Ubuntu论坛见过诶。为什么呢？
<jusss> .
<chengshiding> win下的免费又好用的irc客户端推荐
<chengshiding> 求推荐
<cuihao> xchat？貌似收费……
<CyrusYzGTt> webchat
<chengshiding> mirc也要注册收费
<CyrusYzGTt> webchat 只要有浏览器，就能上
<chengshiding> 作者说在win下开发费了很大劲，所以才收费
<chengshiding> 是firefox的插件吗
<chengshiding> 难道win下开发软件的成本比linux下高吗
<cuihao> 此处webchat不是专有名词吧。
<cuihao> 大概就是 webchat.freenode.net 这样……
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<CyrusYzGTt> webchat 只要有浏览器，就能上.. 是 url ，， 网页上，，
<CyrusYzGTt> webchat.freenode.net 只要有浏览器，就能上.. 是 url ，， 网页上，，
<chengshiding> 正解
<chengshiding> irssi在linux下表现出色，不知道在win下怎么样
<chengshiding> 不过win下的命令行实在是搞笑
<jusss> chengshiding: ...
<jusss> chengshiding: 说在win下开发费劲的都是不想搞，根本不复杂
<jusss> chengshiding: 只要会点socket，都能写点，虽然可能会很简陋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助，启动只能先进入tty1,然后sudo gdm才能进入图形界面是什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418196 用tweak的清道夫清理了一下垃圾，不小心把重要的东西删除了，进入不了图形界面。只好在tty1里重装了gnome和gdm，但是重启后发现每次启动只能先进入tty1,然后sudo  …
<biergaizi> 开始设置 gdm 服务自启动
<lxh112210> 有win的免费版的xchat，只是不叫这个名字
<cuihao> 唔，那是叫？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 虽然conky是透明的但是能明显看出边界很不舒服 为什么 BUG？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418200 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-04-02 21:51
<sidgwick> :-D
<jiero> 干嘛要 xchat。。。
<yunfan> pidgin
<sidgwick> 我就是pidgin, Very GOOD
<cuihao> =3 感覺xchat比較舒服…… 可能是用慣了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教FAST FW54U Ver7.0无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418203 Debian6 为了安装FW54U Ver7.0无线网卡驱动，将内核2.6.32-5 升级到3.4.38， lsusb Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 003 …
<jiero> cssplayer 说了一句很经典的话啊。。。“假设我真的考虑用户体验的话，我早就写程序直接收集所有 fcitx 用户输入了，因为这些数据本身对于改进用户体验都是非常重要的，但是 fcitx 永远也不会主动这么做。”
<jiero> 哦。竟然打错了。。。
<jiero> 是 csslayer
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 要哭了。
<jiero> cs slayer 总被记作 CSS player
<jiero> 。。。
<sidgwick> 为什么没人写东西, 收集输入? 太难了么?
<jiero> 因为不想要做。
<jiero> 如此而已
<jusss> .
<jusss> roylez_: 我的chromium登录web store显示不了图片，还有不能下载应用。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 不知道是什么问题
<roylez_> jusss: 人～～～～～品
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> jusss: 你被删除了
<jiero> roylez_: 小乐乐
<jusss> roylez_: 会不会是我chromium版本低
<jusss> roylez_: 我从debian squeezy的163源下的
<roylez_> jusss: 人～～～品～～～值太低
<jusss> roylez_: 低你妹
<jiero> roylez_: 气指数太低
<jiero> jusss: 你越是生气，人品越是爆发
<jusss> roylez_: 我只是想从那里面下个扣扣而已
<jiero> jusss: 纽扣？\
<jusss> roylez_: web qq真心丑，换个界面也行呀，好看点的
<jusss> jiero: 扣扣
<jusss> jiero: 对于你这样没有扣扣的外国袋鼠来说，你是无法理解天朝扣扣的重要性的，连ofan这只外国猴子都有扣扣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04无线上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418206 刚刚安装了个ubuntu，宿舍有个无线路由器，但不知道怎么连接。屏幕右上角有个天线图标的东西，点击上，找不到在哪里查看无线热点。是不是没有无线网卡的驱动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 超级废柴男 — 2013-04-02  …
<jusss> roylez_: 我dhclient死活不能给机子ip
<jusss> roylez_: 连cmcc edu
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我勒个去，ubuntukylin还是不要加麒麟二字吧，难堪啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418208 我勒个去，ubuntukylin还是不要加麒麟二字吧，难堪啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 shunzide — 2013-04-02 22:32
<jusss> 我想要扣扣
<chengshiding> pidgin才是最终的解决途径啊
<chengshiding> win下和linux下毫无压力
<chengshiding> 碎觉
<MeaCu1pa> Game of Throne...
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 会开完了
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 丫有skype么？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 有
<fyodor_> 人给我付款，paypal 提示中国用户只能付不能收... 什么原因呢
<MeaCu1pa> fyodor_: 你没绑定银行卡
<fyodor_> 有银行卡呢，但没有认证。
<fyodor_> 提现才要银行卡？ MeaCu1pa 
<MeaCu1pa> fyodor_: 应该吧，但是我记得他们合作的银行卡一直在变，我估计国内存心和他们过不去
<fyodor_> 别人付款的话只是将钱打到 paypal 中转站，可能卡并不需要。可供认证的卡只有三家..
<fyodor_> 说什么中国用户不能收不太可能吧，那多做 ebay 生意的呢是不 MeaCu1pa 
<fyodor_> paypal 本地化做得实在挫
<wh_yu> .topic
<MeaCu1pa> fyodor_: 可以的，你去绑个银行卡
<MeaCu1pa> fyodor_: 不是paypal挫，是国家干他
<fyodor_> 注册时有银行卡设置的，用户信息中也有银行卡信息
<fyodor_> en MeaCu1pa 
 * roylez_ 睡觉
<lanezous> 11]
<leyle> fcitx 是 ccsplayer 现在在开发么？
<lanezous> ／ME fly
<October21>  /who
<lanezous> 这么晚了啊，大家好！
<NotMe> 这里还有留言的吗
<NotMe> 我要留言
<NotMe> knownbad, 你在
<NotMe> 啊
<NotMe> 我正想...你呢
<NotMe> knownbad, 我要圈圈
<NotMe> maya 没来国了么
<NotMe> 淫男不理我
<NotMe> 好静额
<NotMe> 淫男
<NotMe> gebjgd, 他是不是和老婆ooxx额
<NotMe> crazy5sheep, ??? 和 fivesheep 有何关系
<crazy5sheep> same
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 流言
<snugglecat> 额
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我要圈圈
<knownbad> 要啥？
<snugglecat> 上G+圈我额，我知道你不上，我只要你的圈圈
<knownbad> 我不是不上但 google 要求真名。
<snugglecat> 额，我没真名额
<snugglecat> 额，我没用真名额
<snugglecat> google那么天朝的啊
<knownbad> 之前是要求真名的但似乎撤了。
<snugglecat> 一直都没额，不过我也是刚上不久，之前不知道发生什么事。
<knownbad> 我得去 g+ 启动。
<knownbad> snugglecat: Going to bed, talk to you later.
<snugglecat> 好的，你陪你老婆，我陪我右手去了
<snugglecat> 我再看点东西也睡了
<snugglecat> 886 下了
<xinchi> :q
<vincezhao> 郁闷了……进错频道了……
<^k^>  05:04
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-03
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 每次从Windows上考过来的项目或者文件都乱码打不开,自己写了一个转码jar程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418219 用法很简单: java -jar EncodingTool.jar "要转的文件或者整个文件夹的绝对路径或者相对路径" utf-8 (想转成gbk就写gbk) 比如 java -jar EncodingTool.jar "/code/Hello.java"  …
<abinez> 对于一个之前接触过BASIC语言的学生，你基本上不可能教会他如何正确的编程：因为作为一个程序员苗子，他们已经脑残，无可救药
<yangfan> xiyoulinux
<yangfan> #xiyoulinux
<icook> 早上好
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • AMD显卡用户有福啦～～～radeon开源驱动硬解功能已经面世 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418321 Today AMD will be publishing open-source driver code that exposes their Unified Video Decoder (UVD) engine on modern Radeon HD graphics cards. This will finally allow open-source graphics drivers to take advantage of hardware-acc …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国现Smartisan OS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418323 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72817&fromuid=36714 “已经算得上传奇了的40岁再创业者罗永浩，去年四月宣布创立Smartisan 有限公司研发智能手机操作系统，并说它将以其革新性的用户体验羞辱所有的制 …
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> morning
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<freeflying> opensolaris貌似也嗝屁了啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 是么？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不是早被Oracle作掉了么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 哦，我奥特了
<freeflying> 现在教openindianna
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求求助THINKPAD W500显卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418324 如题,请教各位友友，我得电脑是intel集成显卡+ATI V5700独立显卡的电脑，现在刚装上UBUNTU 12.10 64 ，由于是第一次用这个系统，请大家指导帮助 ，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 poaod168 — 2013-04-03 9:18
<MeaCulpa> Solaris 曾经是企业unix应用的最大实例
<MeaCulpa> 现在外面的那些猎头阿，咨询阿，吹的"UNIX"已经是Redhat和SUSE之类了
<imtxc> 那天在 z.cn 买的 USB hub好高级啊，东西到了一周之后厂家给我从深圳邮来了一张发票。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: z.cn 自己的货随带发票，第三方的他们会要求厂家给
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样啊…… 我就说快递给我打电话让我取快递我还纳闷呢。。。
<imtxc> 良心企业啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> amazon比较狠，自己低价采购，还逼厂家直接开票~
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊，厂家还花钱给我快递。。。。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 貌似open indiana也快嗝屁了，最新的一个发布是在去年7月
<MeaCulpa> 但是还是比国内的其他渠道安逸
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 商业的Solaris还在吧，现在只是那些open的没人愿意玩了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Solaris毕竟不友好，靠它来play pussy的老头子现在也没底气了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 唉，sun真是可怜啊，愣是把自己都玩死了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: sun没把自己玩死，只是没吧自己玩贵
<MeaCulpa> 太便宜，容易被包养
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: zfs/dtrace 这些都那么NB
<freeflying> 啊
<freeflying> 以现在linux的发展，不知道啥时候能又这样的东西出来
<imtxc> ... freeflying 侯总早
<freeflying> imtxc: 哪里有侯总
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Java bull pussy吧
<MeaCulpa> s/bull/cow
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦啊，侯经理
 * MeaCulpa bull 没有 b
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 编译3.8.5时，出现无法启动virtualbox，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418326 成功生成并安装 linux-image linux-headers后重启机器，启动virtualbox 出现错误 Quote: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem w …
<pity> screen 能直接进入一个 attached 的连接吗？
<pity> 还是必须先 dettach 再 attach？
<if_else> screen -x
<pity> if_else: 谢谢。一直用 screen -x 但后面没加过连接名称
<pity> if_else: 原来这样也行
<if_else> pity: 要先用 screen -ls 查看当前活动的 screen  session
<if_else> 然后 screen -x <session_name_or_id>
<akong> pity, if_else    -d -r   Reattach a session and if necessary detach it first.
<akong> 如果只有一个session 的话很方便
<MeaCulpa> screen 开始的时候用screen -s 取个名字
<MeaCulpa> screen -S 取
<if_else> akong: -r 参数是在 session 是 detach 状态才能连接的，如果 session 是 attach 的是连不进去的
<akong> if_else, “-d -r” 是组合起来用的
<if_else> akong: 兄，原来如此 ... 高端玩家，学习了 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我居然要做包含screen的自动化，去搞那些像curse那样的东西的expect...容易么我...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一不小心IO就被block了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 好像mldonkey没有卸载干净。在/run里面有mldonkey这个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418329 关机的时候显示要终止mldonkey让我觉得很奇怪，但是任务管理器里并没有它 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoakekeyu — 2013-04-03 10:00
<freeflying> pity: byobu吧，别直接用screen/tmux了
<roylez> freeflying: byobu最渣了
<freeflying> roylez: 我很喜欢啊
<freeflying> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-run-unity-next-on-your-desktop
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: [How To] Run Unity Next on Your Desktop | OMG! Ubuntu!
<freeflying> unity-next你值得拥有
<freeflying> lol
<roylez> freeflying: http://i.imm.io/11IuH.png
<roylez> freeflying: 看我的，亮瞎你的眼
<freeflying> roylez: 配置分享给我啊
<roylez> freeflying: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<roylez> freeflying: screenrc或者tmux.conf随便你挑，都是一样的效果
<freeflying> roylez: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 更换一个kde桌面，总是出现这个问题，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418334 aaa:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop [sudo] password for aaa: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错 …
<freeflying> roylez: 你会自动attach session吗
<roylez> freeflying: screen -x或者tmux a，也没几个字
<freeflying> 不止一个session如何处理呢
<roylez> freeflying: 我从来只开一个
<roylez> freeflying: 反正zsh有补全
<yuxans> freeflying: screen -S <name>
<yuxans> freeflying: screen -r|-x <name>
<roylez> yunfan yuxans 你俩是兄弟？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez with yuxans 
 * roylez whips palomino|working with yunfan 
<yuxans> roylez: 当然不是
<MeaCulpa> unity是啥
<freeflying> yuxans: 我用tmux
<yunfan> roylez: 不是
<yunfan> roylez: 可以kick他
<roylez> yunfan: .....
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> (doseq #(fuck %) (take people-in-channel))
<yuxans> freeflying: 哦
<pity> if_else: akong 多谢
<pity> freeflying: byobu 在我这装不上
<pity> roylez: 主席截图上是 screen 的配置吧？
<kylechenoO> 尼玛 终于上来了...
<roylez> pity: tmux
<roylez> pity: 我的screen和tmux一个样的
<kylechenoO> tmux是什么
<palomino|working> 是一个类似screen的东西
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kylechenoO> screen?
<roylez> kylechenoO: 菜鸟，你暴露了
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> kylechenoO: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/GNUScreen
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: GNUScreen - Ubuntu中文
<kylechenoO> ^_^
<pity> roylez: 我用的你的配置啊，我这里 tmux 右下角是带时间显示的
<roylez> pity: 最近改过
<roylez> pity: 因为发现tmux可以显示中文了，所以把它捡起来了
<yunfan> roylez: 你也开始用tmux了？ 以前你们不都是screen么
<pity> roylez: 有空我去 pull 一下你的配置
<yunfan> 我现在终于知道了 tmux里切窗口是用/buffer N
<roylez> yunfan: tmux可以用中文了，呵呵
<roylez> yunfan: 好像是1.6开始的吧，现在1.8了
<yunfan> roylez: 额 我不知道screen不能 但是ubuntu打包那个 b什么的 不是可以么
<roylez> yunfan: 那个默认后端是tmux
<kylechenoO> 我在ubuntu server 12.04 64bit LTS里面装了最新的virtualbox...但是貌似NAT模式一直ping不通...
<kylechenoO> 请问有人用过么...
<kylechenoO> i need some help
<palomino|working> ping外面?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<kylechenoO> ping RHEL in Virtualbox
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道为啥，synergy像喝醉了一样
<palomino|working> 从外面ping虚拟机?
<palomino|working> 那得用bridged
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马过桥？
<kylechenoO> 从我的virtualbox主机ping virtualbox里面的RHEL...
<palomino|working> 对
<palomino|working> 那得用bridged
<kylechenoO> host -> VM
<roylez> palomino|working: gaoji
<palomino|working> 还要我重复第三遍么- - kylechenoO 
<kylechenoO> bridge是用来外网的吧...
<kylechenoO> bridge出去就跟host是同一个网段的...
<kylechenoO> 我要私有
<kylechenoO> 需要转发的...
 * imtxc 感觉要被疑似了又。。。。。
<imtxc> NND每次人感冒死人的时候哥就疑似。。。。
 * imtxc mo palomino|working
 * imtxc mo roylez
 * imtxc mo yunfan
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> roylez: 一点都不友好
<imtxc> kylechenoO: host - vm 的话， bridge 跟 nat什么的都可以啊
<yunfan> roylez: 不是吧 那个明明是screen的特殊配置而已
<yunfan> imtxc: 老虎的xx摸不得
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 x86 请教联网问题（在VBOX中使用win校园客户端） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418338 使用的是校园客户端，这货只支持WIN 环境，装上了VBOX XP，在虚拟机中能上网，怎么能把网络共享到Ubuntu中。 照着网上说的把虚拟机中的网卡MAC地址和主机调整至一致，U  …
<imtxc> ^k^: 校园网客户端真纠结
<imatch> 打个招呼
<roylez> imtxc: 我的dotfiles里面居然有43%是ruby了
<imtxc> roylez: 渣。。。
<imtxc> bash ++
<roylez> imtxc: 30% bash
<yunfan> roylez: -> ruby
<yunfan> 2个R
<roylez> yunfan: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/199993
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 户外神器：BioLite Wood Burning CampStove 便携型 火力发电站　$129.95（约￥930）-REI-奇葩物,户外装备,海淘特价 - 什么值得买
<imtxc> 然后10% py？ roylez 
<roylez> imtxc: 1%
<roylez> yunfan: http://jandan.net/2013/04/02/sandstorm-china-ends-california.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 中国的沙尘暴影响到了美国加州
<imtxc> 牛啊，加州招待所都有沙尘暴了。。。
<iOpera> roylez: 你这懒虫。应该全部迁移到rubbish嘛。
<iOpera> 估计还不熟悉。
<imtxc> 萌购这网站上显示的价格是日元么？
<Orc|Working> amazon.co.jp提供的价格是日元
<Orc|Working> 萌购自己的价格是人民币
<MeaCulpa> 中国的沙尘暴也是蒙古来的吧
<imtxc> 这么复杂啊，看别人在上面买来的hhkb好像比taobao便宜的样子
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/04/03/naked_sex_doll_couple_run_through_the_streets_of_beijing.php
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Photos: Naked woman chases naked man carrying a sex doll through Beijing: Shanghaiist
<yunfan> roylez: 火力发电站不适合地下使用 耗氧太严重
<MeaCulpa> 坐等便携式核反应堆
<imtxc> 。。。
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<saimazoon> 没有人吗
<imtxc> 国人怎么不赶紧山寨一个HHKB来啊。。
<imtxc> saimazoon: 早
<saimazoon> 哦，在中国中午了
<saimazoon> 早
<MeaCulpa> http://www.happyplace.com/22775/game-of-thrones-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-1
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Game Of Thrones Facebook Recap Season 3 Episode 1 | Happy Place
<saimazoon> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢GOT吗？
<saimazoon> 用字幕看吗
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 很牛的书
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 有字幕，没字幕看得累，在说翻译的也有喜感
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 我们一般叫冰火，GoT只是其中一部
<imtxc> .........
<palomino|working> .....
<imtxc> got 是什么
<palomino|working> game of thrones
<saimazoon> 冰火？
<saimazoon> 这是什么回事？
<palomino|working> 冰与火之歌
<imtxc> 。。gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 少数没把原著拍烂掉的美剧
<MeaCulpa> 不过冰火的确适合拍剧集，本来结构就像剧本
<palomino|working> 改编的地方不少啊。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 何止不少...不过还好
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 但愿Stark家少死几个
<palomino|working> 还好经常有裸女！
<palomino|working> Stark家族的第一高手还没出手呢 MeaCulpa 
<palomino|working> Tony Stark
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 那是必须的，就像黑胡椒
<yunfan> 【18】说普通话的圣战者
<yunfan> 他说普通话，自称优素福(Yusef)。英文字幕显示他的中文名是王波（音译）。一位加入阿拉伯世界圣战组织的中国汉族人（也许是唯一的）。他曾去利比亚学习，并见证了那里的革命。随后他去了叙利亚，正在帮助推翻巴沙尔·阿萨德政府，他说该政府“惨无人道地屠杀这里的每一位穆斯林，包括儿童和妇女”
<yunfan> 。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ...
<MeaCulpa> 中东那里为啥那些世俗统治者一旦拍西方马屁不勤快了，就是死路一条
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • [求助]关于系统内核模块编程前的准备工作出的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418342 安装kernel-source和kernel-headers时，我用的 apt-cache search kernel-source uname -r /*显示3.5.0-27-generic*/ apt-get install kernel-source-3.5.0-27-generic 提示找不到 kernel-source-3.5.0-27-generic，这一块应该怎 …
<IsoaSFlus> 下午放假了~
<nyfair> 明天又要有脑残在我扫墓的时候说清明节快乐了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<biergaizi> gcc 4.8 终于进入 Arch 了，我已经在 Gentoo 上用了一个月了……
<jusss> nyfair: 大妈？姐姐？妹妹？
<jusss> debian没带gcc...
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: 我gentoo, 4.63
<MeaCulpa> 4.6.3
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04能否装 搜狗 for linux? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418343 哪位大神提供一下PPA，方便安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-04-03 12:40
<biergaizi> ^k^: 搜狗在 Deepin 以外的其它发行版上安装，是违反软件许可的，因此提供 PPA 也是违法的，故现已全部移除
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 我用的是 Overlay，我不怕死
<palomino|working> 向bot解释软件许可问题是徒劳的.. biergaizi 
<qiao> 大家有谁用ruby啊。。。
<biergaizi> palomino|working: 刚发现这是个 bot...
<jusss> qiao: 乐乐用ruby
<biergaizi> 谢谢提醒
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: gentoo-zh? github有一天没一天的~~
<qiao> jusss: 乐乐 ？
<jusss> qiao: 嗯
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 我也是 gentoo-zh 的维护者
<qiao> jusss: 他的 nick name ?
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: 那又怎样？ Github有一天没一天的
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 我过几天打算给 gentoo-zh 建个镜像
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: 说不定哪天就墙~~
<jusss> qiao: ls|grep le
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 反正 GitHub 在我这里（北京）一切正常
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: gentoo-zh 的镜像将在墙内
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 我一直用 Funtoo，Github 从来没出过事情
<tyyhzh> biergaizi :镜像是怎么建的阿？
<biergaizi> 下了……上课
<qiao> jusss: 哦哦，好的，谢谢啦。。
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: 开个rsync的镜像吧
<MeaCulpa> 也不用几分钟
<MeaCulpa> 为了这装个git 多麻烦~~
<biergaizi> 上课去了，有事再说
<biergaizi> 我工作严重依赖 git
<jusss> 我还没用过git...
<tyyhzh> 谁会把现有的系统转存为镜像文件.iso?
<tyyhzh> 6t
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你还在毒害人用gentoo啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 什么都没开，一夜200G？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418344 台式机，开着ubuntu 只打开了terminal和chrome terminal也没运行什么后台命令 然后今早来看，路由器里统计我的ip流量是200多G 求问可能原因 要是经常这样 以后会被骂的吧 先谢过大神了 统计信息:  …
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<tryit> freeflying, 为啥说毒害人呢？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware 9.0中ubuntu12.04桥接上网设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418347 本人校园网，有ipv6，想在虚拟机里用ipv6。 目前我可以通过NAT方式上ipv4，但是不能上ipv6 网上说桥接可以，但是我改为桥接后连ipv4也不行，我也有在虚拟网络编辑里将网卡的自动获取改为指定 …
<imtxc> qiao: ruby当然是扎西啦
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪啪
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<chengshiding> 怎么老是崩溃啊
<chengshiding_> hi
<^k^> chengshiding_, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿啖蛋蛋
<adam8157> bluezd: 早啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> 为啥人民币不贬值啊, 硬撑着是什么情况
<bluezd> adam8157: 2:2 啊,挺好个的结果
<adam8157> bluezd: 好啥啊, 两个伤退, 好几个禁赛
<adam8157> bluezd: 下一场堪忧啊
<imtxc> 乃们在谈论什么？ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是外国势力要求升值么
<MeaCulpa> 居然有人看足球...
<adam8157> bluezd: 这一场巴黎一个越位 一个运气啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 上一回合那么困难都晋级了
<bluezd> adam8157: 巴尔德斯挽救了巴黎
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 美元最近升值很猛, 各国都贬值绑大腿, 就人民币硬撑着
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没办法，我们有钱，米帝是我们娘舅
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<imtxc> adam8157: 日元加油贬，过两天买便宜日本东西
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁！
<chengshiding> 好
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当万岁 
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授九千岁
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【代】【办】【海】【外】【文】【凭】ＱＱ897029955【教】【育】【部】【学】【历】【认】【证】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418349 【代】【办】【海】【外】【文】【凭】ＱＱ897029955【教】【育】【部】【学】【历】【认】【证】 专业办理大】【学】【文 …
<imtxc> 擦。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> 一说教授就来办文凭的了
<chengshiding> 叫兽
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当君，你那儿还有免费vpn么？
<nyfair> 日元只是前段时间疯长的反弹而已
<adam8157> tenzu: 我在用收费的了, 以前蹭的openvpn都死了
<bluezd> adam8157: 你是九千岁了现在 ?
<nyfair> 地下铁路还有筑波大学那个速度不是都不错么
<nyfair> 人家是c社亚太地区总裁
<tenzu> 阿当是好人
<chengshiding> yaaic不太稳定啊
<tenzu> 发卡
<chengshiding> 赞一个
<nyfair> 话说grub2支持zfs分区么
<lainme> 这发广告的，真执着
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡去砍bot
<chengshiding> zfs稳定吗
<lainme> tenzu: 已经有人砍了。去晚了
 * adam8157 预估美元要坚挺两年
<bluezd> adam8157: 挺好,一厂之主啊
<nyfair> 说起来广告姬能月赚多少？
<tenzu> lainme: 这次过年我买了些方便泡馍，很不错哟
<chengshiding> 撘不上话啊
<lainme> tenzu: 我还真没见过……以前有朋友买过。
<roylez> adam8157: 10å¹´
<adam8157> tenzu: lainme 只见过 没吃过
<chengshiding> 大家的ubuntu升到哪个版本了？
<adam8157> roylez: 那我是不是应该留着美元不要卖呢 =,= 利息有损失
<imtxc> chengshiding: 没人搭话就换话题哦
<imtxc> 膜拜有美元的壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃们工资发的美元？
<adam8157> roylez: 不留的话万一人民币崩溃
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是
<chengshiding> imtrc:  是的哦
<lainme> tenzu: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%B7%BD%B1%E3%C5%DD%E2%C9 你买的是哪种？
<^k^> lainme ... ⇪ 方便泡馍_淘宝搜索
<roylez> adam8157: 人仔很快就要变金元券了
<roylez> adam8157: 马上发行500的，有的人一个月领两张票
<chengshiding> 我用手机上irc，我容易么
<palomino|working> 天津已经把最低工资调成1500啦，能领三张啦！ roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫还得交社保，只能领两张
<palomino|working> ....
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<if_else> 各位兄台 http://google.com 和 http://google.com/ url 最后的一个 '/' 字符没有的话会需要再解析一次重定向到有 '/' 的？
<adam8157> if_else: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URL_normalization
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: URL normalization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> if_else: 看这个标准咯
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 都不是。我在某泡馍馆里买的，回头拍个照片给你看看
<imtxc> 膜拜有社保的壕 palomino|working 
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，瞅瞅看 ...
<if_else> adam8157: thx
<palomino|working> ...... imtxc 
<tenzu> roylez: 主席领20张？
<adam8157> if_else: np
<imtxc> tenzu: 主席的20张是新的那种500的吧
<imtxc> 我好像算错了
<imtxc> 应该是刀
<palomino|working> :D
<roylez> imtxc: 一张都不张
<roylez> imtxc: 咱公司走电子帐的
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好啊
<maplebeats> 终于上上来了
<adam8157> roylez: 踢他下去
<adam8157> lol
<maplebeats> adam8157: 坏人！
<roylez> adam8157: 坏人！
<imtxc> roylez: 拜走电子帐的壕
<adam8157> adam8157: 坏人!
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<maplebeats> roylez: 去si
<imtxc> maplebeats: 现在有几台电脑了？
<roylez> maplebeats: <       roylez@> adam8157: 坏人！
<roylez> maplebeats: 我帮你骂过元凶了...
<adam8157> maplebeats: 羡慕今天发工钱的
<maplebeats> imtxc: 2台
<imtxc> maplebeats: 卫星手机也有了？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 几百块你也好意思羡慕
<maplebeats> imtxc: 手机？那是什么
 * imtxc 唉，人大壕们今天发工资，我今天出账单。。。。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> maplebeats: 贵厂不是配电话么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 哦，座机啊，早就有了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 座机好啊，能打外线不
<maplebeats> imtxc: 应该能吧
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 为啥才几百块
<maplebeats> adam8157: 实习生啊
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 莫非还没RH的实习生多?
<imtxc> //// maplebeats 大家都说你家微信以后摇一次5毛？
<lainme> tenzu: 哦
<maplebeats> adam8157: 好像比RH多点住房补贴
<imtxc> 摇异性一块
<maplebeats> imtxc: 好啊，收费最好了。搞死微信它丫的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 羡慕住房补贴
<imtxc> m
<tenzu> adam8157: C记没有房补？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 羡慕补贴 任何补贴
<chengshiding> RH是什么
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥补贴都没有, 午饭都不管啊
<roylez> lainme: 有好事没囡囡
<maplebeats> 没有妹子补贴一切都是浮云
<roylez> maplebeats: +1
<maplebeats> chengshiding: 红帽子
<tenzu> adam8157: 你还是去米国吧
<chengshiding> 这么牛叉啊，去红帽了吗
<adam8157> tenzu: 求去
<tenzu> adam8157: 嫁个米国胖妞
<maplebeats> chengshiding: 这里红帽的，canonical的都有哦 cc 蛋蛋
<imtxc> chengshiding: 小红帽是北京一家快递公司哦
<lainme> roylez: 明天又要放假了
<tenzu> imtxc: 不是组团旅游的么？
<imtxc> tenzu: 团几个你的学生吧。。。
 * tenzu 小生的自主创新基金。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 求赞助
<tenzu> imtxc: 你打算在工科院校艰苦专业找妹子？
<imtxc> tenzu: 我就是这么一路过来的。。。。
<roylez> lainme: 哥也放假
<tenzu> maplebeats: 你来饼都，我赞助你一个JB果子
<imtxc> 对付工科妹子 咱有独到的研究
<roylez> tenzu: 搞到了？
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> roylez: lainme 哥也是
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 去年学校不要脸，没给，今年又不给补
<tenzu> adam8157: 你知道JB果子是啥，对吧？
<lainme> roylez: adam8157 周五可以喝免费的啤酒饮料
<roylez> tenzu: 要脸不是天朝大学
<adam8157> tenzu: 刚才笑了出来
<roylez> lainme: ...
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，wiki 里面提到的 url 标准化，是在 客户端进行的还是 服务端 DNS 搞的？
<imtxc> 刚才谁说泡摸来着？
<adam8157> lainme: 好妹子
<roylez> lainme: 寄一点到魔都来啊
<adam8157> lainme: roylez 最近每天做菜, 每天beer
<tenzu> adam8157: 注意素质
<adam8157> if_else: https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3986
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: RFC 3986 - Uniform Resource Identifier (URI): Generic Syntax
<roylez> adam8157: 教师都说你没素质，你一定没素质
<tenzu> imtxc: 我说的
<chengshiding> 广州这边没有红帽子，也没有乌帮拓
<tenzu> roylez: 主席放假去哪儿耍？
<adam8157> if_else: 和dns无关, 总是目录有/ 非目录不应该有/  但是没有大所谓
<imtxc> tenzu: 方便泡馍，是啥？哪有卖的？
<tenzu> imtxc: 类似方便面的东西，泡出来是羊肉泡馍类似物
<imtxc> chengshiding: 广东有东莞就够了，啥好的都不能给你们老广吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 掉了?
<chengshiding> 有ibm，但是进不去
<imtxc> tenzu: 超市有的卖不
<tenzu> imtxc: 西安的超市有，别的地方应该没有
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，还是忍不住，给电脑弄成Linux了
<imtxc> 我那天在火车上看有人吃牛肉面的方便面了，可惜也只有兰州有卖
<if_else> adam8157: 看来出 浏览器会先处理一下，后面 
<if_else> DNS 可能会进行 重定向
<chengshiding> 呵呵
<tenzu> imtxc: 各地特色都做成方便面一样
<sjd_zeus> 还有方便米饭呢
<adam8157> if_else: 不会处理的, browser又不知道你是目录还是文件
<imtxc> 可惜他们怎么不卖到外地呢
<imtxc> 媒婆跑了？
<tenzu> imtxc: 我目前只找到一种方便泡馍比较好吃，还是泡馍馆里卖的类似三无产品。超市里的都不行
<imtxc> 。。。。 
<imtxc> tenzu: 你是馍都人么？
<tenzu> imtxc: 就算是吧
<imtxc> 啊，提起馍就流口水，那天在超市看见卖的，看起来挺像的，一口吃下去居然跟面包一个感觉，还甜的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<tenzu> imtxc: 甜馍。。。
<MeaCulpa> 帝都的馍最那个，很多店家居然是碎的，不知道隔了几天
<tenzu> 还是锅盔给力
<MeaCulpa> 不用手掰的泡馍没法吃
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 你是行家
<roylez> tenzu: 在家宅
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<sjd_zeus> 早
<tenzu> roylez: 我也不想出门了
 * wzssyqa 对gnome 3.8 更换了触摸板滑动的方向很不习惯
<imtxc> 最近那个什么感冒 挺吓人的样子。。
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完源代码
 * tenzu 小生去排毒养颜了！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用SD卡扩容硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418350 ubuntu12.04 LTS 硬盘容量不够用，用什么方法把外置的SD卡，当作硬盘一部分。扩大硬盘容量！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-03 14:41
<onlylove> imtxc: 听说你对付工科妹子很有一套？
<sjd_zeus> 超级本+Linux就是快呀
<onlylove> 那个OYAU真要命
<onlylove> 提问题没完没了，还不自己动手
<jusss> onlylove: 什么问题
<onlylove> jusss: 哪个？那个OYAU?我靠，各种小白初级问题，自己给出答案，然后问，对不对？
<jusss> onlylove: 比我还小白?
<onlylove> jusss: 还有3G卡，那东西拨号没有usb-mode switch就不会把猫转换成modem模式
<onlylove> jusss: 我恨得咬牙切齿的，就是这几天不小心论坛号被盗了，然后捣乱被永久封禁了
<onlylove> jusss: 正好不去看那心烦的货
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己搜下看看就知道了……
<jusss> onlylove: ...盗号。。。
<onlylove> jusss: https://www.google.com/#hl=zh-CN&site=&source=hp&q=OYAU+site:ubuntu.org.cn&oq=OYAU+site:ubuntu.org.cn&gs_l=hp.3...1693.10873.0.11204.25.25.0.0.0.0.342.2886.11j8j4j1.24.0...0.0...1c.1.8.hp.Jcp1UCH1jzk&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.44697112,d.aGc&fp=6bc874f7427f1678&biw=1440&bih=716
<onlylove> jusss: 弱密码……自己的错
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来论坛那发广告的……真恶心
<onlylove> jusss: 快一个月了，还不放弃
<jusss> onlylove: 你是不是惹到谁了
<onlylove> jusss: 我没惹谁……
<jusss> onlylove: 一般没事谁盗你的号，
<jusss> onlylove: 你一定是惹到谁了，
<onlylove> jusss: 我这么说，那个发广告的盗的
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 还好我的号没有斑竹权限，不然麻烦了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我就没号
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] :-!
<iOpera> 啥号码，还被盗？自己忘记密码的吧。
<onlylove> iOpera: 和我id一样的那个
<onlylove> 主要是各种密码太多了……自己记不住
<onlylove> 下次弄个小本子记下……
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不用老二
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有个google账户就全部搞定了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 前提用chrom浏览器
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 怎么搞
<HZnno> Lasspass
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 记住密码？
<nyfair> 那就是个小学生啊，我经常在论坛被开源厨大叔骂
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 自动记住帐号和密码
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: FF也可以，但是……我经常乱搞配置的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 没事
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 而且如果总是依赖软件不是什么好事情
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 账户同步知道么
<iOpera> 不能记住密码的，还叫浏览器？
<onlylove> 知道，但是FF的不是很好用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 自动同步到账户了
<onlylove> 反正我尽量自己记密码
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 就像qq好友
<HZnno> Lasspass插件，FF和Chrome下都有。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 重点不是配置
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 是你记住一个账户就行了
<onlylove> 说起来lastpass这东西不错
<onlylove> 我还是喜欢拷贝ff的profile
<jusss> iOpera: 我就没让浏览器记过密码。。。
<if_else> 我修改 irssi 的 notify.pl 插件，希望过滤 2个 gtalk 的群：
<onlylove> 直接打开about:support
<if_else>  if (($nick !~ /$vim_group/) && ($nick !~ /$twitter_bot/))
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那就无语了
<iMadper> gcc 4.8了...
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我的google账户 记录我的所有用过的wifi密码
<if_else> if 进行匹配字符串是用的 perl 的正则么？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 联系人
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 书签
<iOpera> if_else: 过滤，通常应该反写
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 还有 网络密码
<iMadper> if_else: 是. 
<onlylove> wifi也要google记么
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那是
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] google帐号自动同步了
<if_else> iMadper: 这两个判断可以合并成一个么？
<iMadper> iOpera: ee神!!!
<nyfair> 常年lastpass自动生成密码自动登录，要是哪天这网站飞了我就惨了
<iMadper> if_else: 很难. 
<iMadper> if_else: 可以做到, 不过用两个方便很多. 
<onlylove> 如果你的网络密码忘了你还能连上google么
<if_else> iMadper: 好吧，那就这样吧，还好理解 ...
<iOpera> if_else: $_=$nick; return if /vim_group/ || /twtiter_bot/
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] gprs啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 是个问题，嗯，找回密码功能还是有的
<if_else> iOpera: 神回复 ...
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我换手机一般第一个就是用现有的gprs同步google帐号
<iMadper> if_else: 恩, 你可以让 iOpera 给你写一个合在一起的, 考察一下 ee的正则功底扎实不. 
<iOpera> iMadper: 呸。一边去
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
<iMadper> iOpera: 不过, 说正经的~
<iMadper> iOpera: 合在一起还真难写.
<iOpera> 话说，有啥片子没。动画的
<if_else> iOpera: if 判断的用意：判断一下 $nick 中是否包含 $vim_group 和 $twitter_bot 字符串
<onlylove> if_else: 这个是过滤？看不明白
<iOpera> if_else: 和c差不多嘛。看不懂？
<if_else> onlylove: 不是特别明白
<onlylove> 主要是没有上下文什么的
<if_else> iOpera: $_ 是啥意思？
<onlylove> if_else: perl内置变量
<iOpera> 缺省的变量。
<iMadper> iOpera: 没啥动画片... 最近找工作呢.
<onlylove> if_else: 你要理解神的语言
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我日 这些基础的玩意 自己看书去吧
<iOpera> 不是实习了？ iMadper
<iMadper> iOpera: 现在还得找. 找正式的
<iOpera> 别人不要你了？可怜的
<onlylove> iMadper: 去迅雷找新番呢
<iMadper> onlylove: ?
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟我说?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那和谁说啊
<adam8157> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> onlylove: 搞不懂你为啥要跟我说. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你在呀....
<adam8157> iMadper: 偶尔在
<adam8157> iMadper: any news?
<iOpera> 蛋蛋最近有闲了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是说要找动画么
<iMadper> adam8157: no update.
<iOpera> 日本动画，，，
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，看错了……是神找
<iMadper> onlylove: .... ...
<onlylove> iOpera: 你给你家帅帅看蓝猫巧虎什么的就行
<iOpera> 看了秘鲁大冒险
<iOpera> 找其他最新的
<onlylove> iOpera: 不行就来电小蝌蚪或者其他的什么经典点的，大闹天宫什么的
<jusss> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋，不要fuck off
<adam8157> jusss: go fuck your self
<iOpera> onlylove: 。我封你号码去。
<iOpera> 紧张不
<onlylove> iOpera: 央视台和美影厂的实力不是让人小看的
<iOpera> 。。
<onlylove> iOpera: 论坛账号已经没了，这个再换个id好啦
<iOpera> olnolvye 吧
<onlylove> iOpera: 难道要＋b？
<iOpera> 你想？
<onlylove> 我不想
<iOpera> 那你这么盛情的要求干嘛
<onlylove> 我紧张啊
<onlylove> 有人要封号呢
<iOpera> 是吧
<onlylove> 狼来啦！快跑啊，神要咬人了
<iOpera> 乖
<iMadper> if_else: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9900450/how-to-write-a-regex-that-includes-abc-or-bcd-but-not-diy-in-one-line 参考一下, 如何写成一句话. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: perl - How to write a regex that includes `abc` or `bcd` but not `diy` in one line - Stack Overflow
<onlylove> 零宽度断言？
<if_else> iMadper: 瞅瞅看 ...
<iOpera> iMadper: 你闲得。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 你又不写. 
<iOpera> 这样傻的要求，也帮去找。。
<iOpera> 用||就是
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~ 这个是我当年问的问题
<iOpera> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> iOpera: 那会儿我还不会环视呢...
<iMadper> imtxc: 早. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 环视是什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 塞子用着怎么样了
<iMadper> imtxc: 上了放还能听. 不上放闷, 而且低音控制不住, 太重.
<iOpera> onlylove: 去医院问就知道了
<iMadper> imtxc: 用m10听感觉很赞!
<imtxc> iMadper: 踢飞15有那么重的低音？
<onlylove> iOpera: 视力问题？
<iMadper> imtxc: 打算入手一个m10, 等我找到工作之后. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 很重. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计是C套的原因吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过我不喜欢硅胶套
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<if_else> iOpera: 被鄙视了 lol
<iOpera> 搞耳机啊。
<iOpera> if_else: ?
<iMadper> iOpera: 恩. 你来不来一起搞?
<onlylove> 唉，主席有在动粗
<roylez> iOpera: 搞尔基？
<iOpera> 我喜欢开大音响啊
<roylez> iOpera: 高尔基？
<iMadper> iOpera: 贵. 烧不起.
<iMadper> i
<iOpera> roylez: 。这你就听到了。。
<onlylove> 就是，弄套7.1
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.0就够了. 7.1多数都是垃圾. 
<iOpera> iMadper: 普通的。我只是要声音大。lol
<imtxc> iMadper: C套太闷了，话说你说的M10是个什么呢？ 我了解过
<onlylove> iMadper: 好的2.0太贵
<iMadper> iOpera: 线阵列音箱考虑不? 能让你全街都睡不了觉.
<onlylove> iMadper: 7.1多便宜
<iMadper> onlylove: 我宁愿要便宜的2.0
<iOpera> .. 等我有别墅了再说。 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你太狠了，线阵列
<imtxc> iOpera: 买声优来唱
<iMadper> s/唱/叫/
<iOpera> 幻想过，一个足球场那么大的地方听音乐。
<onlylove> 去音乐厅就好了
<iMadper> iOpera: 那就只有线阵列能满足你了
<roylez> onlylove: 你们那么好的耳机，用的还是alsa？哪里来的音源？mp3？这种搭配，可以听出差别？
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席. 用的是录音笔 + wav.
<roylez> onlylove: oss4的测试音乐特震撼，不过intel HDA实在配不好
<onlylove> roylez: 啊……我没好耳机……而且我平时用win的foobar2000
<iOpera> 先买地
<imtxc> 必须不是alsa了 roylez 
<nyfair> roylez: 大大，这种时候说出这种话会被当成卢瑟的
<jusss> roylez: 我是intel HDA...
<roylez> iMadper: 录音笔？？？？用这东西干啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 国砖不给力啊， cue都不识别
<onlylove> 不是alsa是啥？
<iMadper> roylez: 很多录音笔的回放功能也不错的.
<roylez> nyfair: 那怎么不像个卢瑟？
<iMadper> imtxc: 学林
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 国砖, 我只看好qls
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • openvpn的奇怪问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418353 大家好，最进在配置linux网关时遇到奇怪问题，具体是这样的，我有一个linux网关，上面有4块网卡eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3,eth0与电信拨号设备相互连接，使用pppoe程序建立宽带连接ppp0,eth3通过交换机与两个不同 …
<iOpera> 这又是一个专业了。忽悠人的名词太多。 iMadper
<roylez> iMadper: 录音笔问题是放什么？mp3？
 * iMadper 买毛国砖, 要的是随身! 在家果断jbl了.
<iMadper> roylez: wav
<nyfair> roylez: imtxc 买声优来唱
<iMadper> roylez: <iMadper> roylez: 坏席. 用的是录音笔 + wav.      不是说了是wav了?~
<onlylove> 嗯，JBL 奥特蓝星，你们都有钱人
<roylez> iMadper: .... mp3播放器放wav不行么
<roylez> iMadper: 你起码也得搞个noise cancelling的耳机吧
<iMadper> roylez: 可以. 推力不够. 
<iMadper> roylez: 主动降噪的耳机我有了. 
<iOpera> 问句，你们这么高级的耳机，是不是配合着要天天挖耳屎的。
<imtxc> iMadper: 随身？ ipc？
<iMadper> imtxc: m10
<imtxc> iMadper: m10 到底是个啥
<iMadper> roylez: 被动降噪的耳机我也有了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: google sony m10
<iOpera> 否则，共鸣不对
<imtxc> iMadper: 嫂你新出的那个么
<roylez> iMadper: 擦你妹，地主你在这里潜伏干啥...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那干嘛不加点钱儿上D50呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我第一天烧的时候, m10就已经出来多少年了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: tmd, 都说了是要随身随身随身!!!
<iMadper> roylez: 主动降噪又不贵iu.
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦 那个不是M10,有个骚红色的 新出的
<roylez> iMadper: 贵，超过50块了
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... 
<iMadper> roylez: 一百多就有飞利浦的主动降噪了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看m10 比国转没小多少
<iMadper> roylez: 我的那个sony的也很便宜. 
<onlylove> http://world.huanqiu.com/exclusive/2013-04/3792610.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ NASA：中国戈壁沙尘漂洋过海抵达洛杉矶_国际新闻_环球网
<iMadper> imtxc: 好很多. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 对比过m10和hifiman 601
<iMadper> imtxc: m10完胜.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个每个人听到的不一样吧
<imtxc> 大家都说960 也能完胜男人603的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 是个头, 外观, 素质, 操作便携性等, 很多方面, m10完胜.
 * iMadper 买毛国砖...
<imtxc> iMadper: 外观跟操作，还有个头。。。估计很多东西能妙国砖
<onlylove> http://www.jd.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己对比就知道了. 
<onlylove> 渣东的新域名真傻
<iOpera> 听mp3的，需要耳机不
<imtxc> iMadper: 我听过啊
<iOpera> jd?
<onlylove> logo居然是只狗，要和天猫打架么
<onlylove> 原来的360buy多好……
<onlylove> 唉……
<iMadper> imtxc: m10素质上面不输, 603暖一些, 中频凸一些. 
<iMadper> imtxc: m10比较直白一些.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，国砖的中频很不错啊
<imtxc> 960也这样。。。。
<imtxc> 听别人的535 很爽啊。。。。
<roylez> iMadper: 想不明白为啥mp3音质不如录音笔
<imtxc> iMadper: 对 新的那个叫 SX1000 啥的，样子很不错
<iMadper> roylez: 很多mp3的输出功率就很低. 推不动耳机的
<imtxc> 推力还是国砖头爽 哈哈
<iMadper> imtxc: 国砖的东西其实也挺坑的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 601用的RK2706. 你想想吧....
<imtxc> iMadper: 960推DT440, 九点方向我就觉得太吵了
<iMadper> imtxc: 声音大小, 和推力, 没关系. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 孩子, 别烧了....
<imtxc> iMadper: D50 是 4385？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没烧啊 玩别人的也叫烧么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没研究过d50.
<onlylove> 都是钱啊，烧了就没了
<iOpera> http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-10910342-1-1.html
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 骨感的魅力—AfterShokz骨传导耳机体验 - 耳机/耳塞 综合区 - iMP3随身影音
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫对国砖偏见很大啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我对砖头偏见都很大.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我喜欢廉价高素质的东西. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 譬如, 200块钱的dt131
<freeflying> 靠，又耳机啊
<freeflying> 你们太奢靡了
<onlylove> freeflying: 都给+q，然后咱们讨论别的
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: M10 不廉价
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.soomal.com/pic/10100027983.show.htm   自己看601. 就知道我为啥对国砖无爱了.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Soomal.com·数码多 - 头领科技 HiFiMan HM601 便携式播放器-频率扫描
<roylez> iMadper: 降噪耳机贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自己焊了一个耳放... 昨天刚给烧了.... 不然我才不考虑入别的.
<roylez> iMadper: 你寄一副给我，我就承认这货便宜
<iMadper> roylez: 便宜的我也买不起呀... 
<roylez> iMadper: 丫不是有了么
<roylez> iMadper: 刚才不是号称没压力么
<iMadper> roylez: 那也不能白送呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 男人601 就是渣渣
<iMadper> roylez: 那东西我坐火车/飞机必备的
<roylez> iMadper: 不是白送，我可以送你3M降噪耳塞
<iMadper> roylez: 那东西我有了. 
<roylez> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> roylez: 就是一块儿海绵嘛
<iMadper> roylez: 宿舍大哥打呼噜的时候必备. 
<iMadper> roylez: 主席每天上班, 路上要多长时间?
<roylez> iMadper: 20分钟，上班的时候看kindle，下班的时候手机玩ski safari
<roylez> iMadper: Bose® QuietComfort® 15 Acoustic Noise Cancelling® Headphones
<roylez> iMadper: 有个同事用这个
<iMadper> roylez: qc3就很好了. 
<iMadper> roylez: qc15, 怎么说呢, 降噪好了, 音质不如qc3了
<onlylove> 对那张图表示看不懂
<iMadper> roylez: 你就20分钟, 用不到主动降噪的, 主席. 
<onlylove> http://www.jd.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34133
<onlylove> 键盘的C不太好用了……
<onlylove> kk呢……
<onlylove>  相同架构加频率调整等于全新显卡
<onlylove> 我自己来吧
<roylez> iMadper: 我工作的时候戴耳机听电台，免得被码农吵架恶心到
<iMadper> roylez: 这个不是降噪耳机能做到的. 
<roylez> onlylove: ccccccccccc
<iMadper> roylez: 降噪耳机是减少前一瞬间的外界噪音. 所以如果是坐车, 想去掉发动机噪音之类的, 还是可以的. 因为是恒定不变的, 降噪效果非常好. 但是对于人声, 就无能为力了. 
<onlylove> roylez: 我说我电脑上的……经常ctrl+c没有复制，然后按v的时候又贴上次的内容
<iMadper> onlylove: 换个快捷键. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 懒，反正不是我自己的机器，单位配的
<philipballew> Good evening fellow Ubuntu users
<roylez> iMadper: 送个我测试下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.earthsciences.hku.hk/index.php/people/profile/42
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ The University of Hong Kong - Department of Earth Sciences
<iMadper> roylez: 你买个测试下更好. 
<imtxc> roylez: 壕主席定制吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫的屠夫当了教授
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说少年，既然你都不介意M10了，干嘛不来ipc
<iMadper> m10好过ipc
<nyfair> 单人办公室，坚决不用耳机
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在开机让win8来引导ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418355 我是先装win8后装ubuntu ubuntu是装在移动硬盘上的 因为开机是由ubuntu来引导win8的 所以每次开机都必须接上移动硬盘 不接上的话就会出现"no such device…" 连win8也进不了 我想要的效果是一开机就由win8 …
<roylez> nyfair: 您老在哪里上班？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过说起性价比来，M10还不错啦
<nyfair> roylez: 魔都屌丝聚集地
<nyfair> 的旁边
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> adam8157: 黑毛儿竟然没跟你一起跳出来。
<imtxc> iMadper: 901什么的，都被黑上天了
<imtxc> adam8157: 老一起出来会被误会哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 额，上句是发给你的 cc adam8157 
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 黑毛儿的婚纱到底是在哪拍的还是个谜啊。。。。。
<tryit> 请问下现在解析IP和其地理位置的都有哪些方法？
<freeflying> “百度的人，一挖就走;阿里的人，工程师都被洗脑，洗得了的留下，洗不了的撤;腾讯的人，谁也瞧不上;搜狗的人觉得自己学历牛B，但沟通都甄嬛体。”
<gradetwo> freeflying: 汗
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你帽的人呢
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<freeflying> novell的人不挖都走
<gradetwo> 阿里洗脑没有华为中兴厉害吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 寫個c家帽家18摸的來比較一下
<roylez> nyfair: 瘴江？
<freeflying> huntxu: 你来吧
<roylez> 胡子 huntxu 
<freeflying> huntxu: c记太小，跟帽记没法比，跟18摸更没法比
<bluezd> freeflying: 求带走
<nyfair> roylez: 刚好不算，在旁边
<freeflying> bluezd: 带走啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 敝司中国区CEO都是Novell跑过来的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃要CA的介绍？
<freeflying> gfrog: 要
<gfrog> freeflying: 只有官方网站上那点。
<adam8157> bluezd: 节操
<gfrog> adam8157: 快收了不撸吧。
<freeflying> bluezd: adam8157 在招小弟
<onlylove> adam找sa不，编码的事情干不来
<roylez> nyfair: 川傻？孙桥？
<freeflying> onlylove: adam8157 还缺个拎包的
<roylez> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-IMAGE-S4-Noise-Isolating-Headphones/dp/B001V9LPT4/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364976830&sr=1-9&keywords=noise+cancelling
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Klipsch IMAGE S4 In-Ear Enhanced Bass Noise-Isolating Headphones (Black): Electronics
<roylez> iMadper: 这个是被动降噪吧？好像是历史低价
<iMadper> roylez: 这东西从来都保持在历史低价. 
<iMadper> roylez: 除了戴着舒服, 没啥别的优点了. 
<iMadper> roylez: 但是肯定不如weston的带着舒服. 
<roylez> iMadper: 屁
<iMadper> roylez: 这东西不就是杰士邦的子牌子吗?
<roylez> iMadper: http://i.imm.io/11JI5.jpeg
<roylez> iMadper: 你就知道结实棒
<freeflying> iMadper: 杰士邦不是和durex一样吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 主席看上的那个耳机, 叫杰士.
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个和耳机啥关系
<iOpera> roylez: 你的耳朵不精致。听不出效果，怎么办
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃肿么不在推上吐槽了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<iOpera> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> iOpera: lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera
<iMadper> roylez: 32刀还真的是很低了.
<iMadper> roy
<iMadper> roylez: 之前都是36
<onlylove> 为啥不是软妹币
<roylez> iMadper: https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/11JJ4.png
<iMadper> roylez: 高级席.
<iMadper> roylez: 你不是要主动降噪吗?~
<roylez> iMadper: 我没钱
<roylez> iMadper: 等我的耳机坏了一个再换
<imtxc> iMadper: 悲催的960 我只能听半个月了。。 完了之后再蹭啥听好呢。。。 M10？
<iMadper> imtxc: qls
<imtxc> iMadper: 那不也是国砖么
<iMadper> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/SONY-%E7%B4%A2%E5%B0%BC-MDR-NC13-M-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2/dp/B0051MMGEU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364977696&sr=8-1   主动降噪, 我的就是这款. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ SONY 索尼 MDR-NC13/M 耳机 黑色-小家电-亚马逊中国 [降噪耳机]
<gfrog> adam8157: 强烈反差啊。 http://gfrog.net/2013/03/pics-of-follows-in-office/
<iMadper> imtxc: 国砖里面, 比较好的. 
<roylez> iMadper: NC13 .... 脑残B
<iMadper> roylez: .......................................................
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 羡慕
<imtxc> gfrog: 我从照片里面看到，贵司有女人？
<adam8157> imtxc: RH女士很多
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这打码...
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊，你们不抓紧。。人都有码了
<iMadper> gfrog: 应该给显示器打码就够了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 让你看最后一张。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 工具不太顺手啊，打得面积大了点。
<imtxc> gfrog: 最后一张一般人只能看到白色羽绒服
<imtxc> 马赛克太吸引眼球了
<nyfair> roylez: 那俩是乡下地方，我指张江靠近市区的那一面
 * gfrog ...
<roylez> nyfair: 龙痒噜？
<gfrog> adam8157: github比openshift速度强多了。
 * gfrog 某个货真是渣一般的东西啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: heroku赛高
<gfrog> adam8157: 可惜没真正的ssh连接。
<roylez> adam8157: 丫出来可以随便喷了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说你现在是什么前端
<adam8157> roylez: 从没用过那个
<gfrog> adam8157: openshift也就ssh连上翻翻墙玩儿了。
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
<iMadper> imtxc: 笔记本 + Fiio e11.
<iMadper> imtxc: 声卡是idt.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是谁？
<iMadper> imtxc: 随身是苹果的那个小夹子.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NB!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 港大一个教授，没上过本科，只有博士学位，上博士之前在广州当屠夫
<MeaCulpa> roylez: COW PUSSY
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦当年真该去港大
<MeaCulpa> 这种地里水文的paper, 似乎很好刷阿，人家老外也来不了实地勘探
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛这厮把中国东南所有河流都写了一遍
<MeaCulpa> roylez: curl -s http://www.earthsciences.hku.hk/index.php/people/profile/42 | grep -i Holocene
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ The University of Hong Kong - Department of Earth Sciences
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，你英文写写看...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，这有啥，等我发达了去荷兰把所有种族的妓女都写一遍他们的微生物群落
<MeaCulpa> roylez: in Latin
<roylez> MeaCulpa: in Elvish
<adam8157> roylez: 赞啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Ye!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Utuvenyes!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拼措了.. utúvienyes
<MeaCulpa> 第一人称完成式主格
<freeflying> roylez: 本科没上咋整的博士啊
<lainme> roylez: 谁？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 同问
<adam8157> freeflying: 博士不需要前面的学历 cc MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> 港大怎么收的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...
<freeflying> adam8157: 这么nb啊
 * MeaCulpa 等有钱了也去读个
 * freeflying 也去搞个phd号了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: freeflying 博士只要能评上就行, 小学没上过都没事儿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩， 跳板子刷paper
<freeflying> adam8157: 你确定博士也是评的？
<roylez> lainme: http://www.earthsciences.hku.hk/index.php/people/profile/42
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<adam8157> freeflying: 学校或者机构给颁发就OK
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，我们学校博士比停车证好拿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哪里的master证儿好拿？
<adam8157> freeflying: ps, 我的本子有msata slot
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: master...不知, master要写paper...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 吓，难道phd不要？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是说是评的么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: master不行, doctor可以
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没paper也评不上啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以master难
<adam8157> master 是有体系的, doctor更多是历史原因, 荣誉性的, 爵位的感觉, 有别于体系
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: TBBT里面Howard都上天了，还只是个master, 另几位不知道在干嘛...
 * gfrog 组团去刷phd吧。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: engineer没有doctor学位啊...
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.earthsciences.hku.hk/index.php/people/profile/42
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我国有的吧，我母校有啥｛系统分析与集成｝的博士点，丫装电脑就能装出来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老子5min刷砖头的机器比他们3年摸过得都贵呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大陆的博士现在批量生产中
<freeflying> adam8157: 你要那个msata ssd?
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在没phd找不到工作了
<adam8157> freeflying: 这多不好意思, 多谢候总 哈哈
<adam8157> freeflying: 错了, 有phd才不好找工作呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 送我吧，别给壕蛋。
<freeflying> adam8157: 1280软妹币，运费算了
 * adam8157 只出得起运费...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的mba 用不了
<freeflying> roylez: fuck啊，果然
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是TP啊，XD
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是所有的thinkpad都能用的
<nyfair> gfrog: 你到底是T还是P
<freeflying> nyfair: 看来你深谙les世界啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。
<gfrog> nyfair: =_=
<nyfair> 这个频道太黑了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 这你都懂啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我出运费，顺丰到付来吧侯总
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的TP有地方装
<freeflying> imtxc: 1280软妹币先拿来
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有e11啊，我以为你直推的呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 还要这个？
<imtxc> freeflying: 整这些虚的干嘛。。。 我都是你的粉丝了
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 大V猴
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要是粉 adam8157 ,他直接送你tp
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要是粉 基娃，他送你mba
<adam8157> imtxc: 是的
<adam8157> imtxc: 入会费10K$
<imtxc> 。。。擦 你们我都粉了。。。。
<imtxc> 在G+ 和weibo上粉了基娃娃 在tw上粉了当当当
<gfrog> imtxc: 我送你西太的mba， cc freeflying 
<imtxc> 还有扎西 还有酷帕，都不给粉丝送东西啊 roylez MeaCulpa 
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 还有不撸， 粉了你都不送礼物。。。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助如何将两个文件中不同的内容筛选出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418360 举例说，有两个文件all和pass， all中内容是： aaa bbb ccc ddd pass中的内容是： aaa ccc 想找出all中没有pass内容的，也就是说找出 bbb ddd 并且存成文件no_pass。。。 知道用cat | while do done 但不知道 …
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 明明有一堆p1的task在压着，但是俺偏偏把一堆p2的做完了，这个肿末破啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 干活本来就是看心情, 别管p!
<freeflying> gfrog: p是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: @_@
<gfrog> freeflying: priority.
<huntxu> gfrog: 求組團刷phd
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是是自己给自己分的task啊。
<huntxu> 還要從master刷起。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 今天看到有个哥们考ccie花了$17000
<adam8157> gfrog: 更别管了, 我的todo都堆起了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 据侯总说phd不用刷master
<gfrog> freeflying: 我花了￥3000左右，其他的报销了。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你老板不是要给你招个小弟了吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊, 在招呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，rh能报这么多啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 2年，报了￥20k吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 收了不撸去吧。
<huntxu> gfrog: 畢業前不給你証就連master都沒
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，不止20k，还有笔试，大概24k
<freeflying> gfrog: 人家花了$17000，你咋才￥20000呢
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<gfrog> freeflying: 国内paper厉害啊，租机时也便宜。
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 樂樂一定在一邊嘲笑你們這班連master都沒的
<imtxc> adam8157: 求当你小弟
<gfrog> freeflying: 国外$20一小时，国内￥20
<huntxu> adam8157: 求替代 imtxc 
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 考rhca大概花费多少呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 交1K$入会费先
<imtxc> gfrog: 猫猫好多钱
<imtxc> adam8157: 当你小弟一月发多少。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 培训班培训费￥24k
<gfrog> freeflying: 考试费没打听。
<adam8157> imtxc: 看心情
<freeflying> gfrog: 看来我也去考个啥算了，我们的tuition我还从没报过呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊 那不错，可以后付款么
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃们一年有多少额度？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不行
<imtxc> 求去C家，我还有俩月就自由了。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那行，我再攒俩月
<adam8157> gfrog: 和rh一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 太少了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 1500
<huntxu> imtxc: 果斷找侯總，把你弄進去當蛋蛋老大
 * imtxc 滚粗了，不知道这些壕在说什么
<imtxc> freeflying: 后总，求去C家
<huntxu> roylez: 你什麽時候又挂在上面了
<imtxc> freeflying: 我要当当当当老大，收他的保护费
<freeflying> imtxc: 我都要求去RH
<imtxc> freeflying: 。。。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，谁信。
<imtxc> 啧啧啧
<imtxc> adam8157: freeflying 啧啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog: 真的
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 冲着大V的微薄也不能走
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕
 * gfrog 不撸再一次躺枪。
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟我木关。
<imtxc> 及娃娃躺枪
<imtxc> 以后要减少来这里的频率，都快成了炫富频道了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 赶紧去，又介绍费
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog: 介绍我去rh啊
 * imtxc 烧钱玩去了，拜各位大佬
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，来帽帽做售前卖JBOSS嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠谱不
<gfrog> freeflying: 状况不明。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我们这边跟中国区是两个世界。
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 研发团队跟中国区的销售支持团队完全不是一个位面的。
<adam8157> 穷矮搓和高帅富啊
<freeflying> gfrog: RH售前收入很好的
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 
<gfrog> adam8157: exactly.
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前跳槽撤退了一大批
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们那边要云的售前不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道 @_@ 说了不在一个世界了。
<endle> 咨询一个C++问题
<endle> 我想在代码里指定使用 -std=c++0x 编译
<endle> 应该怎么使用宏命令？
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 如何修改Window下GTK3程序的外观？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418362 注意是 GTK 3 ，所以网上抄来的各种gtk2的方案就毋要提了。。。我都try过了，没成功过。。。 这边有一个预编译好的GTK3.6.1 for win的二进制。http://www.tarnyko.net/en/?q=node/20 我用glade3.14画了个简单界面，win …
<maplebeats> 我又上来啦:D
<nyfair> 不做死就不会死，为什么还是不明白
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求教这种情况我应该怎么启动啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418365 我装XP和Ubuntu 12.04的双系统，先XP，后Ubuntu，装完后提示我重启，我就重启了，但启动菜单还是和之前一样，两个选项：XP和“Install Ubuntu”（我之前设置的）。 我知道刚才Ubuntu装到了/dev/sda7里（就 …
<tacey> test
<^k^> tacey, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04 下Geary Mail的中文显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418367 前不久看到 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk 里面介绍geary mail就安装了来用， 刚好在置顶看到了支持geary mail的帖子，希望yorba能筹集到足够的资金。 这里要提一下geary mail里面的中文显示问题，在左侧目录和中间 …
<jiero> 累了。
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 吉林农业大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418369 农大,没看到........ 有没有在学习Linux的同学? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxcttt — 2013-04-03 19:07
<chengshiding> 出来聊天
<tryit> c语言中"u_int8_t th_off:4;"这种声明是啥意思
<chengshiding> tryit: 呜呜
<tryit> chengshiding, ?
<chengshiding_XX> ooo
<chengshiding_XX> \\\\\
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, yyyyy
<chengshiding> chengshiding_XX: jjj
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<chengshiding> abinez: 测试来的
<abinez> 嗯，
<abinez> 老板叫我回去上班了
<abinez> 烦恼哇
<abinez> 虽然上班的地方很好
<abinez> 上班的时候可以睡觉到下班
<abinez> 上班的时候也可以上网聊天
<abinez> 上班的时候也可以开电脑玩游戏看电影
<alpha080> 公务员？
<abinez> 上班的时候可以去弄点吃的
<abinez> alpha080: 话说不是公务员
<abinez> 在工厂里上班哇，看机器的
<alpha080> 发电厂？
<abinez> 只要机器正常运行，爱干嘛干嘛
<abinez> 老板又不在家
<alpha080> 自来水厂？》
<abinez> alpha080: 不是发电厂，不过我们那里也是有发电设备
<abinez> 是备用的，
<abinez> alpha080: 是织布厂
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • winxp硬盘引导安装12.04后xp启动项消失求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418370 使用sudo update-grub 也没用 文件中无xp有关内容 统计信息: 发表于 由 Revain — 2013-04-03 19:24
<abinez> 偶尔还可以去外面和朋友喝点小酒啥的
<abinez> 日子蛮滋润的说
<abinez> 如果你是足球迷，那么一定还关心着 FIFA 的球门线技术启用是否有了进一步的消息，如你所愿，好消息终于来了。FIFA 正式宣布和入球控制股份有限公司（GoalControl GMbH）签约，在今年的洲际国家杯以及 2014 年的巴西世界杯时候采用这家公司提供的球门线技术，从而有助于不再出现足球比赛的进球冤案。
<abinez> 高科技辅助定位球位置的技术已经在网球比赛中得到应用（判定球是否出界），国际足联也已经着手于这方面的工作许久，这次总算是尘埃落定。之前有四家公司参与到国际足联球门线技术的投标，而来自德国的 GoalControl 公司（这个公司名也起的很贴切）提供的技术方案脱颖而出。他们的方案中重点的一个部分是在球场四周不同的 14 个位置安装高
<abinez> 速摄像机，并配合电脑系统来判定是否入球，业内称之为 GoalControl 4-D 入球监控系统。系统安装完之后，会有专门的独立机构进行测试，每次开赛之前足球官员也会进行测试。我们希望这套系统的引入将让 2014 年的世界杯更加公平和精彩，跳转有一段球门线技术相关介绍影片，可以稍微了解下
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你们的SMART中192的值大小是多少？
<abinez> ^k^: 你欠扁啊？
<chengshiding> 拼音输入法
<abinez> http://news.ifeng.com/society/2/detail_2013_04/03/23852713_0.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 杭州男子拍照时婴儿车滑入河中 下河救子双双溺亡(图)_资讯频道_凤凰网
<abinez> 拍照要注意安全哈
<abinez> 不然就悲剧了
<cyber2013> hell
<cyber2013> hello
<^k^> cyber2013, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<abinez> 不去旅游了
<abinez> 呆在家里
<abinez> 真危险，
<abinez> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/special/h7n9/content-4/detail_2013_04/01/23745112_0.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 什么是H7N9禽流感病毒？_资讯频道_凤凰网
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核空间怎样向用户空间传输中断 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418371 如题，在内核空间接受到中断，希望将它传输到用户空间的程序中，有什么样的方式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leshrac — 2013-04-03 19:35
<nyfair2012> 渣雷这回NB了，新弄出来的h265解码器解码速度就比h264慢一半，同码率质量明显超越h264,比google买了一堆on2废人弄出来的vp8/vp9强多了
<nyfair2012> ...为什么我那个没下线？被盗号了？
<nyfair2012> 公司电脑都关掉了啊
<IsoaSFlus> 有人么
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<cuihao> 有！
<IsoaSFlus> 请问win8怎么查看分区是hd？，？
<cuihao> =3= 不會
<CyrusYzGTt> 众多行尸走肉在这
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 第一次用win8…
<cuihao> 還沒用過
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这里是 ubuntu-cn 啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] windows 里没有 hd? 那种表示方式。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我硬碟里面 有个OEM 的WIN7， 和自己升级的 f18
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 我要硬盘安装ub
<hooluwa> 装上arch了， 折腾了一天， 但是死活装不上sawfish....
<IsoaSFlus> 用easybcd
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] windows 没有那种表示方式，所以你只能自己算。
<IsoaSFlus> 可不知道d盘是hd多少…
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么算…
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看自己的硬盘分区结构。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哪个分区是扩展分区，哪个分区是主分区。
<IsoaSFlus> 那…oem和efi和恢复分区算主，分区？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 和那个没有关系，一般都是主分区。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你打开磁盘管理器，看里面的分区结构。
<IsoaSFlus> 一个个试可以么…
<IsoaSFlus> 在，gurb里可以看么？
<IsoaSFlus> 我猜了个0,4
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉肯定不是 4 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 唉，我的分区是 gpt 的，都是主分区。
<hooluwa> 有没有非常哇塞的窗口管理器
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] i3wm
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 平铺式窗口管理器
<hooluwa> ...
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么win8看不到引导列表了？
<IsoaSFlus> 奇怪啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么引导列表？
<IsoaSFlus> 开机选择系统的那个
<IsoaSFlus> 我一开机就是联想的logo然后就是w8了…
<IsoaSFlus> 跪…
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该是你的引导菜单没有别的引导项吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 配置了引导项以后，会进入 win8 的引导项菜单，各个条目用那种矩形显示出来。
<abinez> 啊呜虫
<abinez> 吃过饭了吗
<IsoaSFlus> 可我用easybcd装了neogrub啊…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个有点难搞～～求助～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418372 大虾好。是这样的，我有一台电脑上装了windows和ubuntu双系统，启动是用GRUB2引导的。现在我需要远程桌面到这台电脑上，而且远程的时候，有时候需要连到windows上，有时要重启电脑连到ubuntu上。可是我在远 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 吃过饭了。
<abinez> 话说，这次我要安装fedora了
<abinez> 新的安装器看上去很顺眼
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 我安装了neogrub的说
<abinez> 啊呜虫子，在干嘛呢
<IsoaSFlus> …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 玩游戏。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 求鸟π_π
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你的 easybcd 确定支持 win8 的 efi 引导吗？
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 我不清楚…
<IsoaSFlus> 抱歉，你教教我么
<IsoaSFlus> 能教教我么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也不清楚。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我先把游戏退了，你要做什么？说一下，我试试。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我现在的台式机是 win8 单系统， efi+gpt 的引导方式。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可能和你的环境差不多。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想在我的电脑上安装ub12.04
<IsoaSFlus> 这台电脑是我今天才拿到的
<IsoaSFlus> 预装了win8
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 现在还是不要用Unity界面的好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 装到硬盘上的一个分区里，用硬盘安装的方式？
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要装 32 位还是 64 位？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我去下一个 iso 试试，是桌面版的吧？
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯…
<IsoaSFlus> 我要装32位的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还没回答我的问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 32 位还是 64 位？
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> 32
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 32 位估计麻烦些，我试试。
<zhanshime01> IsoaSFlus: 直接刻张盘算了
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 没cd…
<IsoaSFlus> 问题这win8真心怪…bios的启动都开不到
<IsoaSFlus> 开机直接一联想logo然后进win8…
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看可以用 u 盘安装的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般是开机的时候不停按 delete 键。
<IsoaSFlus> 没u盘…
<IsoaSFlus> π_π
<KelvanSun> 那就老实得用win8
<IsoaSFlus> …不可能
<IsoaSFlus> 没Linux活不了…
<zhanshime01> IsoaSFlus:老实用win8就行，想尝鲜开个虚拟机
<KelvanSun> 我没linux也活不了
<KelvanSun> 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我下一个 unetbootin 试试。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是硬盘安装的工具，我以前都是用它做的。
<KelvanSun> IsoaSFlus: 想得到就得付出代价比如买个U盘
<zhanshime01> 连u盘都木有这不科学
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 我…
<IsoaSFlus> π_π
<IsoaSFlus> 刚刚发现有个32
<IsoaSFlus> g的u盘~
<IsoaSFlus> 可是在车库里…
<zhanshime01> 帮我点一下http://music.baidu.com/home/vip/invite/?bid=76090
<^k^> zhanshime01 ... ⇪ VIP会员免费领,最高可达3个月_百度音乐-中国第一音乐门户
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好黑又下雨…
<IsoaSFlus> kk帮你点了
<IsoaSFlus> 还是想硬盘安装…
<zhanshime01> kk不行
<KelvanSun> 我看到elf就怕
<zhanshime01> 她木有baidu账号
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 半小时后下载好 iso 。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> elf
<iMadper> 谁会有baidu帐号....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我有。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 混贴吧聊天用的。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 下好了么…
<IsoaSFlus> 我发现我这是efi的主板…
<IsoaSFlus> shit的ms
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 可以关的. 
<IsoaSFlus> 可我连怎么进bios都不知道…
<zhanshime01> UbuntuTalk:帮我刷一下http://music.baidu.com/home/vip/invite/?bid=76090
<zhanshime01> UbuntuTalk::-D 
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不刷。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也是 efi 的主板。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 开始是 bios 的主板，后来我刷了 efi 的 rom 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后就变成 efi 的主板了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 坑爹的天翼校园客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418377 ubuntu下如何使用天翼校园客户端上网啊 wine运行不了 求大神知道 另外附上客户端下载链接http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=431760&uk=2232273778 统计信息: 发表于 由 mywinr — 2013-04-03 21:58
<zhanshime01> UbuntuTalk:EFI好像不能用u盘安装，刻盘吧
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 没盘…
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 等我重启试试。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 谢谢了
<zhanshime01> UbuntuTalk: =====
<zhanshime01> 等一下
<zhanshime01> IsoaSFlus:你的EFI安全启动关了么
<IsoaSFlus> 没…
<IsoaSFlus> 现在
<IsoaSFlus> win8出了好多问题
<IsoaSFlus> 莫名其妙内存泄露
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 启动失败了。
<IsoaSFlus> 莫名其妙就死机闪屏
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 怎么看出来是内存泄漏?
<IsoaSFlus> 不清楚…我小白，就是说内存什么什么的然后最后一个单词是written
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助] 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418378 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7) 但是将要安装 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) 但是将要安装 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) 但是将要安装 2.32.3-0ubuntu1 Depends: libgstreamer-plugins-base …
<gfrog__> /me test
<gfrog__> /nick gfrog_
<gfrog__> test
<^k^> gfrog__, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<zhpeng> gfrog ....
<gfrog__> 爪机上irc客户端烂爆了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 啥客户端？
<zhpeng> Archlinux -> ubuntu now
<Ein-mobile> gfrog, 你爪机上的irc客户端能补全昵称吗？
<bigwolf> Ein-mobile:  andchat 可以补全
<Ein-mobile> 我现在用N9上的irc客户端，感觉还不错，就是打字速度慢。
<zhpeng> *
<zhpeng> empathy感觉怪怪的
<zhpeng> zhpeng:  ping
<Ein-mobile> 全触屏手机，打字速度提高很有难度。
<zhpeng> zhpeng: ping
<Ein-mobile> http://imagebin.org/252645  我N9上的irc客户端。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 关闭efi是不是可以正常安装ub？
<gfrog_ip> test
<gfrog_ip> s
<^k^> gfrog_ip, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<MatthewXie> 有中国人在吗
<Ein-mobile> MatthewXie, 放心，没外国人。
<MatthewXie> :-)，第一次使用ubuntu
<MatthewXie> 玩ubuntu的都是高人吧
<Ein-mobile> MatthewXie, 不是。
<Ein-mobile> MatthewXie, 玩Gentoo的才是。
<MatthewXie> 和win相比，linux要输入的指令有点多。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04安装Gnome-shell之后进入“活动”界面，背景全黑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418380 问题如上，安装Gnome-shell之后就是这个问题，无法更改，进去之后背景全黑。 哪位仁兄知道如何解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-04-03 22:53
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 命令行操作很多时候都会比鼠标点点快捷很多
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 蛋
<IsoaSFlus> 疼
<IsoaSFlus> 想用ub…
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 蛋疼不是病，疼起来最要命
<pop^^> boomaudio version is 1.0.14
<pop^^> http://perkele.cc/software/boom
<^k^> pop^^ ... ⇪ Peter Pawlowski's home page : Software : Boom
<psychologe> 我用的12.10,,想设置python默认用vim打开，，在ubuntu-tweak中设置了，但不行。各位有啥高见
<Hiso_> 像我这种预装win8的就没办法装ubuntu么？
<iMadper> psychologe: 卸载其他一切的编辑器. 
<psychologe> iMadper, 不行
<iMadper> psychologe: ... 那你现在双击, 是以什么打开?
<cuihao> 哦，psychologe 是想用字符界面的vim打开？
<psychologe> 默认是gedit,,删掉了再双击就没反应了
<psychologe> 是字符界面的VIM
<cuihao> 装个gvim吧。纯字符的还要依赖终端，可能设置会比较麻烦。
<psychologe> 网上有方法我试过，可能只对以前的系统版本有效
<alvin_rxg> 螺丝壳里边，右键，属性，打开方式…… blabla 等等的设置成 vim 不就行了？
<psychologe> alvin_rxg, 没有vim这一项，，在ubuntu-tweak中可以设置打开方式，我设置成 /usr/bin/vim，但不行
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: vim 需要个图形(terminal)才能显示 vim 的东西……不然……它该显示到哪里……
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: =>   gnome-terminal -e 'vim $&'
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: 错了
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: =>   gnome-terminal -e 'vim $@'
<alvin_rxg> 最后一个符号是 @  不是 &
<psychologe> 嗯，谢谢，我正在试
<psychologe> 嗯，现在点击py文件，会打开vim,但打开的不是我点击的文件，而是新建的一个名为＄＠的文件
<alvin_rxg> 呃……我错了…… 后边的参数得改改……
<psychologe> alvin_rxg, 谢谢你，改成vim %f 就OK了，非常感谢
<alvin_rxg> @_@
<eexp> alvin_rxg: .
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: 另外， gnome-terminal -e 'vim ...' 不具通用性，在 roxterm 里边得是 roxterm -e '/bin/bash -c "vim ......"'
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: 可以的话，最好也加上 /bin/bash ... 以防万一
<psychologe> alvin_rxg, 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 哎……说起我这样是不是在论坛是混不下去的啊？
<alvin_rxg> 在我看来， 『卸载』 == 『重装』，linux 下不成立，windows 下成立
<alvin_rxg> btw. 你们都不觉得 gnome-terminal 打开很慢嘛？
<Larex> 第一次使用IRC
<jiero> 都没睡醒？
<hiso> 请问，uefi+gpt怎么安装ubuntu呢。。。
<hiso> test
<^k^> hiso, 点点点.  ㍟ 
<happyaron> hiso: 直接装就行
<happyaron> hiso: 但是ubuntu的grub没法引导windows8
<happyaron> efi上没法引导win8
<hiso> 那怎么让两者共存？
<happyaron> 你可以用efi的引导选择工具来选择启动哪个系统。
<hiso> 也就是说，要进win8的话要先进efi？
<happyaron> 启动的时候不是有选择启动设备么。
<happyaron> 在efi里，那个也能选起哪个操作系统。
<happyaron> 如果默认设置了ubuntu，那想进win8就得到那个菜单去选。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-04
<hiso> 额，有点没听懂
<happyaron> 造成这问题的主要原因是ubuntu的grub没修改得足够给力。
<hiso> grub不能引导win8，那什么来引导win8?
<happyaron> efi
<hiso> efi不是类似于bios的东东么
<happyaron> 但比bios功能多……
<hiso> efi自带引导功能？
<happyaron> y
<hiso> 用easybcd能装么。。。
<happyaron> 没试过
<hiso> 你也是uefi+gpt？
<happyaron> 我放弃这选择了，lol
<happyaron> 不过折腾一下还是有益的，至少能改变对secureboot的看法。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • The Linux Game Tome 将要关闭了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418391 原文 Quote: The End is Nigh 25 Mar 13 19:25 posted by bobz Hi folks, The Linux Game Tome will shut down on April 13. Those of us who have maintained happypenguin.org over the years now lack both the time and the ambition to do what is necessary to keep the site afloat …
<happyaron> 我觉得对主流的单系统用户来说，secureboot是一件大好事。
<hiso> 。。。
<hiso> 诶，烦死了，你现在没在用ubuntu?
<happyaron> debian/ubuntu都在用，不一样的机器上
<hiso> ...
<hiso> 我想了想，不折腾了，到大学上台机再说。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 你保送了？
<hiso> 或者再观望一段时间，看看有没有更好的解决方法
<hiso> 我要能保送就好了。。。。
<hiso>  你怎么会有这么不正常的想法。。。
<hiso> 下了，写作业去了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • MATE Desktop 1.6 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418393 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72837&fromuid=36714 “十分自豪地宣布MATE Desktop 1.6 的发布！这一版本相对1.4版本来说，是一个巨大的进步。在这一版本中，我们已经使用Glib上可用的新技术替换掉了许多 …
<wh_yu> +i
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌改变其Android版本使用数量计算方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418395 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72838&fromuid=36714 谷歌改变了它用来计算运行特定Android版本的设备数量的方法。“从2013年四月份起，新的统计图表将使用Google Play Store设备访问的 …
<31NAACOA5> hello
<^k^> 31NAACOA5, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<31NAACOA5> 我没有改名，怎么自己改名了？
<31NAACOA5> ？/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 注消命令是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418396 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-04 9:44
<wsly> halt
<fedora> 上午好
<cuihao> 那是關機。
<cuihao> 好！
<wsly> 一个意思a
<wsly> 哪位大侠教我黑客技术
<airead> wsly, 什么是黑客技术啊？
<wsly> airead 就是可以入侵别人电脑的那种
<airead> wsly,-_-b
<wsly> 嘿嘿～～
<wsly> airead 那就是黑客技术吧
<airead> airead, 好像不是吧
<wsly> airead 那都不算，不会吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw启动默认防御，为什么这样? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418398 终端输入： sudo ufw default deny 图示，为什么这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-04 10:28
<airead> g = 黑客
<wsly> airead 什么意思？
<airead> wsly, 过一会就出来了
<airead> wsly, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%BB%91%E5%AE%A2
<^k^> airead ⇪ t: 黑客 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<wsly>  airead 高
<wsly> airead 凯文·米特尼克
<airead> wsly, 偶像么？
<wsly> airead 9494
<wsly> 哈哈哈哈
<airead> wsly, 加油吧
<wsly> airead 还有很长的路要走阿！
<airead> 是啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 关于挂起和网络连接的bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418400 本机上的情况，系统ubuntu12.10 在没有连网线的情况下，使用无线网，直接挂起，再次唤醒之后无线网络不能用了，就是网络那里没有无线连接选项，重启网络也不好使 在连接网线的情况下，挂起再唤醒， …
<October21> whois October21 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 保存.conf时无法创建备份文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418401 我想学网上做一个文件，在里面放代码 在文本界面创建了这文件 -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 4月 4 11:02 xinetd.conf 然后在图形界面进去，放入代码却不能保存 显示 gedit无法在保存新文件时备份原来的文件，保存xin …
<IsoaSFlus1>  Unable to load image "tiles.png" used by file "../data/theme.edj": File (or file path) does not exist. Check if path to file "tiles.png" is correct (both directory and file name).
<IsoaSFlus1> 编译e17时出现的，有谁知道如何解决么？
<bigwolf> fbterm 无法使用鼠标gpm，有人碰到类似情况么？
<crack> - -ubuntu中文的人好少。
<IronWard> 没有比这里人多的 中文频道了
<void1> 有繁体中文的频道 :D
<mengfei_p4> 大家都吃中饭了没？
<mengfei_p4> test
<^k^> mengfei_p4, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<zhpeng> kjh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ＵＢＵＮＴＵ插上耳机后，耳机没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418404 试过耳机是好的，自带的电脑也能啦吧也是正常，怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbrvnc — 2013-04-04 12:41
<sou_> alsa-utils ?
<crack> users
<stardiviner> 如何在Emacs里用五笔输入法啊？（Emacs里有内置的么？）
<bigwolf> fbterm中无法使用鼠标gpm，有人遇到这个情况么？
<purpleqq> hello!
<deadgirl> hi evryone?
<deadgirl> lwqq还能用吗？
<mengfei_p4> 可以啊，我现在 就用的lwqq
<mengfei_p4> pidgin-lwqq,在linux下，除了直接webqq，就这个好用了
<deadgirl> mengfei_p4: 我为什么一登陆就崩溃
<deadgirl> mengfei_p4: 你的qq开密保卡了吗？不知道是不是这个原因
<mengfei_p4> 没有，
<mengfei_p4> 没有崩溃过，就封过一次号
<wsly> hello
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<Larex> lwqq
<wsly> lwqq是什么？
<wsly> k 你知道吗？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 三星真的较真了 - 参与开源项目了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418409 第一次听说还是 Tizen 后来有了用于固态硬盘的 File System F2FS 现在又和Mozilla联手开发 Servo 浏览器引擎 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-04-04 14:11
<Larex> pdigin-libqq,无法使用群消息哦
<Larex> lwqq可以吗？
<Larex> 请问，menqfei？
<wsly> lwqq 是qq吗？
<deadgirl> Larex: lwqq= Linux Web QQ
<Larex> thanks
<Larex> F2FS用于固态其实挺好的，就是用棒子的东西感觉乖乖的
<Larex> 目测 lwqq比libqq要好一点
<stardiviner> 看电子书一般需要多大（至少）的尺寸比较舒服？ （至少：比如对于那些PDF编程书。）
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何访问w7的系统盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418410 我的ubuntu是安装在w7的c盘上的，最近w7的shell32.dll丢了，w7无法启动了.于是想在ununtu12.10系统下访问w7的c盘把shell32.dll粘回去，结果发现ubuntu访问不了c盘，能看见w7上的其他盘，如何能把c盘打开把shell32.dll …
<mengfei_p4> lwqq和webqq差不多，基本上webqq的功能都能用
<mengfei_p4> 最少要1024*768
<Larex> 最主要群能使用
<Larex> 不会没300s自检一次
<mengfei_p4> 能用，我就用lwqq挂着，现在开了三个群
<stardiviner> mengfei: 1024x768不是分辨率么？
<Larex> 它说尺寸啊？我觉得至少要8寸以上才好
<Larex> 9寸比较好
<Larex> 现在kindle7寸 感觉pdf有问题
<mengfei_p4> 我8寸的看pdf不怎么好，最好9.7寸的
<mengfei_p4> 视网膜屏最好
<stardiviner> Larex: 传说ipad非常适合看书，有没有其他的选择？我主要是看编程书，e-ink技术似乎不支持现实彩色代码什么的。。。。
<stardiviner> 或者说买个几百元的平板电脑看？
<cherrot> stardiviner, 看AV细节比较清晰
<mengfei_p4> 国产9.7寸视网膜屏四核平板不错，也不贵，
<Larex> stard
<Larex> stardiviner, e-link也可以看变编程书 我感觉不错的
<mengfei_p4> 我正在考虑换了我的8寸平板
<Larex> 现在的duokan系统也不错 
<Larex> cherrot, 。。。。汗
<jusss> iOpera: help
<jusss> iOpera: 我的printf("hi\a");没声音
<stardiviner> Larex: 看示例代码效果不错吗？
<cherrot> jusss, 主板有蜂鸣器么
<Larex> c语言代码 没问题 我用的kindle4
<jusss> cherrot: 不知道，
<Larex> 你们用什么client
<jusss> cherrot: 笔记本
<Larex> xchat不是很合我意
<jusss> cherrot: 我的gcc没man
<cherrot> jusss, 那就下去
<Larex> 要找即轻便又大屏的东西 真的比较难
<stardiviner> Larex: 是阿。大了，看着爽。但是不方便拿，也不方便随身带。。。
<Larex> kindle,出了图片扫描的pdf 都很好
<mengfei_p4> 我用的thunerbird，
<mengfei_p4> thunderbird,irc不错
<mengfei_p4> linux下，windows下都好用
<mengfei_p4> 以前用的pidgin
<Larex> 不知怎么保存频道名陈
<stardiviner> Larex: auto-join
<Larex> auto-join #ubuntu-cn
<Larex> 。。。nothing happened
<Larex> の 原来是这样「
<Larex> stardiviner: thanks:)
<stardiviner> Larex: thunderbird auto-join的。
<stardiviner> Larex: 我以为你说的是thunderbird。。。
<Larex> pidgin也有此类似的功能，刚找到，不过是ui的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • myeclipse 格式化输出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418413 今天刚刚搭建的环境 System.out.println("用户信息为：/n"+"用户名：/t"+name+"；密码：/t"+pwd); /n和/t 没有用吗？？这个是什么问题？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Feng_tao — 2013-04-04 15:09
<jusss> roylez_: .
<jusss> 今天天气不好
<jusss> 阴天
<Larex> 昨天阴天，今天刚好，晴天
<Larex> :-D
<zhpeng> d
<wsly> 大家下午好
<jusss> cherrot: 你的gcc是怎么装的？aptitude install gcc ?
<IronWard> 是不是有个 build-essential 包
<jusss> IronWard: 不知道，我就直接aptitude install gcc了。。。这样有问题吗
<Larex> sudo apt-get  install  build-essential
<Larex> 这个不久可以了
<IronWard> 我是debian的...不晓得ubuntu
<IronWard> 嗯楼上正解
<jusss> ...
<IronWard> libc-dev, make这些 都会跟着 build-essential 一起装上
<jusss> 那直接aptitude install gcc呢？
<IronWard> 这样可能没装 include文件...
<IronWard> dpkg -s libc6-dev 看看
<jusss> IronWard: Package: libc6-dev
<jusss> Status: install ok installed
<airead> c++ 有没有类似　man 手册一样的东西
<Larex> 有的
<Larex> wget ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/libstdc++/doxygen/libstdc++-api.20100719.man.tar.bz2
<Larex> tar xf libstdc++-api.20100719.man.tar.bz2
<Larex> cp libstdc++-api-20100719.man/man3/* /usr/share/man/man3/
<Larex> 一个示例，可以找更新的
<October21> 为什么我的irssi窗口不能输中文啊？（awesome,ibus）
<Larex> 赶紧投入到我大fcitx怀抱吧
<October21>  /say ibus好像提示无输入窗口
<Larex> fcitx-sougou
<October21> 是不是awesome的原因呢？
<October21> 码字我有vimim
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fedora17上成功安装搜狗。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418414 方法是opensuse上的女王提供的。 本人已经成功安装。 方法： 首先在源里安装fcitx，然后下载RPM包，进行一下步骤 1. 装 RPM 2. 重命名 /var/adm/update-scripts/ 下面的脚本，把 .txt 去掉。 3. chmod +x 那个脚本  …
<zixi> 有人吗
<^k^> zixi, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<cuihao> 有
<zixi> 看不清哎
<October21> ^k^ is a bot?
<cuihao> 正是
<^k^> October21, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<October21> why I can input chinese in Irssi? help me
<October21> can not
<zixi> what the fuck are you doing？
<October21> zixi ?
<zixi> 由中国人吗？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • openarena0.8.8有中文版吗或者可以汉化吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418415 以前玩过CS，现在发现openarena，最新版的是0.8.8，我下载的是解压版，只是英文的感觉不爽，不知道有没有汉化的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013-04-04 15:50
<IronWard> 文明啊文明...
<October21> zixi 不能输中文，我就用英文
<zixi> ？？？？
<October21> 怎么喜欢调戏老外
<cuihao> 这孩子好像很仇歪果仁的说
<zixi> 第一次来，不知怎么用啊？
<saimazoon> 大家好
<IronWard> zixi: can't you read chinese?
<IronWard> 我装个irssi看看
<IronWard> 卧槽不会用...
<alayasix_> 人挺多啊
<October21> IronWard 太高级了
<alayasix_> irssi很风骚啊……
<October21> my  irssi 不能输中文
<DrawNori> 我的irssi来了
<DrawNori> 可以打中文
<iOpera> 开了X，还使用irssi的，有点傻冒。
<DrawNori> October21 是你的软件问题...
<October21> ibus提示无输入窗口
<DrawNori> 有个weechat，也是命令行的，而且还不止支持IRC
<October21> 还有
<alayasix_> iOpera: 懒人喜欢
<iOpera> October21: XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<DrawNori> 话说这玩意怎么切屏
<DrawNori> 我要去看旁边那个屋
<October21> alt + num
<DrawNori> 怎么去
<October21> eg: alt+3
<October21> test one by one
<DrawNori> 嗯...晓得了
<DrawNori> 不过你在shell里能输中文吗/
<DrawNori> ?
<airead> Larex 谢谢啊，虽然你已经下线了
<October21> no(me ibus)
<saimazoon> 用拼音说话吧
<October21> I can copy words from Firefox
<October21> ha ha
<October21> maybe is the awesome's fault
<saimazoon> awesome是什么？
<DrawNori> 不玩了 irssi一点也不好玩
<saimazoon> 窗户总理吗
<October21> en
<October21> 管理
<October21> 窗户管理
<saimazoon> 嗯
<IronWard> 类似gnome吗
<October21> no ,Tilling
<saimazoon> 布类似
<saimazoon> 我用ratpoison,认识吗？
<saimazoon> 也是tilling的
<October21> yeah
<saimazoon> October21: 你有什么问题输入中文？
<October21> ibus can not work
<saimazoon> 如果不能输入汉字的华，就用拼音打字起来吧
<October21> I awalway copy Chines so I did not find ibus can not work in term
<October21> It is hard to read for everyone
<saimazoon> 我的ibus安装就在终端机上行得很好
<libre> 重装一下吧
<saimazoon> October21: 我恨英语呀
<libre> 为什么 
<cuihao> 你会发现看拼音更DT……
<saimazoon> 因为是帝国的语言
<October21> saimazoon: 可能是awesome的原因
<saimazoon> 不认为是窗户管理的理由
<October21> awesome冲突ibus
<saimazoon> cuihao: DT?
<cuihao> 蛋疼
<October21> me too
<saimazoon> 哦
<October21> 不伦不类
<saimazoon> pain in the ass?
<saimazoon> pain in the balls?
<libre> 。。。
 * cfy 换号码了,如果你想联系我,并且知道我152的号码请下载此文件: http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/detail?name=cfy.zip
<cuihao> = = eggpain
<cfy> iOpera: ee.....
<Orewa> 请教各位大神：火狐浏览器19.02总是提示“could not browse for file/folder.error:TypeError:netscape.security.PrivilegeManager is undefined”可有破解方法？本人使用的是win7-64bit系统，如能解答，不胜感激！
<saimazoon> cuihao: 是的，可是我觉得这样的言词英文没有啊
<October21> saimazon I have no way but use English why you
<saimazoon> 有人知道翻译吗
<cuihao> saimazoon：就是没有啊……
<saimazoon> October21: i said no problem, do as you please
<cuihao> 等待我们去创造……
<October21> saimazoon: ##english
<libre> orew
<libre> OREWA
<Orewa> 你好
<cuihao> bakada
<cuihao> 居然是个人
<October21> Orewa: pale moon
<cuihao> Orewa, 干掉profile试试？
<IronWard> google PrivilegeManager is undefined
<IronWard> 好像说是 extension 的问题...
<libre> 似的
<libre> 插件冲突或插件错误
<libre> https://support.mozilla.org/zh-CN/questions/942645
<^k^> libre ⇪ ti: How do I correct this? Error: TypeError: netscape.security.PrivilegeManager is undefined | Firefox 支持论坛 | Mozilla 技术支持
<libre> k, 什么意思 
<libre> =-O
<cuihao> 机器人
<libre> 是干什么的
<libre> 我第一次用IRC
<cuihao> 各种事…… 比如这次是给出你的link的标题
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<libre> 什么？
<cuihao>  > Math.sqrt(2)+1
<libre> 什么意思 
<cuihao> 你不是贴了个链接嘛，然后机器人把那个网页的标题输出出来了
<libre> 哦 
<libre> 好吧 
<pity_> libre: 机器人是聊天室里的一个普通账号，但它是一个运行的程序，可以和人交互，比如查询，计算什么的
<cuihao>   > Math.sqrt(2)+1
<libre> 好吧
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: 2.414213562373095
<libre>  厉害 
<libre> 给我算个卦吧 
<cuihao> 目测是大凶
<^k^> cuihao, eval return: 2.414213562373095
<cuihao> 这机器人这么迟钝
<cherrot> > exit
<cuihao>   > exit(0)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7硬盘安装ubuntu12.10后 ubuntu紫屏下近十分钟才显示登陆窗口，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418416 使用的是EasyBCD软件 各种状况良好，就是启动慢 统计信息: 发表于 由 冰碎星河 — 2013-04-04 16:19
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨
<test___> test
<^k^> test___, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<test___> 你好
<test___> K
<test___> 有人知道怎么装系统到U盘吗？
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 有个问题请教
<NotMe> gebjgd, 有个问题请教
<NotMe> 买了一个asus笔记本
<NotMe> 说明书说明自带系统，自带恢复分区
<NotMe> 但这个笔记本什么都没有
<NotMe> 什么回事
<NotMe> 有谁知道这个问题吗
<NotMe> 急
<NotMe> 在线等
<cuihao> 说自带什么？正版win7？然后其实没有？
<NotMe> win7
<NotMe> 应该有个 隐藏分区，用以还原系统
<cuihao> 所以说呢，没有Win7？
<test___> 应该有个一銉原键。按下就可以了。
<NotMe> 买的机基本就是裸机， 没系统， 没隐藏分区
<NotMe> 没有
<NotMe> 就是裸机
<cuihao> 那就去找卖家啊……
<cuihao> 换
<test___> 一键还原
<NotMe> 但是品牌机，而且说明书也指明有系统，有隐藏的还原分区的
<cuihao> 既然是新机器，这样就是有问题吧
<cuihao> 又不是自己的问题
<NotMe> 网络买的，网商说明无系统
<cuihao> …… 那就没有呗
<NotMe> 我怀疑这机器来路有问题
<NotMe> 不是我的机器
<cuihao> 说明书可能是给许多型号一起用的
<NotMe> 有品牌机，如果原厂的无系统的么
<cuihao> 特便宜的基本都不预装。
<cuihao> 把机器反过来，看看底部有没有正版Win7序列号。
<NotMe> 好的
<test___> 既然怀疑来路有问题。那么来路就肯定有问题了。要不然你会去打华硕售后电话就可以了。
<NotMe> 关键是不是我买的，是我亲戚买的，我不敢帮他装盗版的
<NotMe> 要是我买的，我装ubuntu
<NotMe> 那机器还配一张还原碟子，win7的， 但启动不了
<cuihao> 告诉你的亲戚，这机器有猫腻…… 让他自己解决。
<test___> 如果背面没有WIN7序列号，就应该先去买一个WIN7
<imtxc> roylez_: 求推荐kindle 完美字体
<NotMe> 我就是让他自己装，但我想弄明白
<NotMe> test___, 他也带一个标有win7的恢复盘，但启动不了的
<roylez_> imtxc: 忘了
<roylez_> imtxc: 随便挑一个就好
<NotMe> 我现在让他再带机回来看看
<imtxc> roylez_: 中文跟英文的显示 总弄不完美。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 你丫哪里下的
<imtxc> roylez_: https://wzyboy.im/post/736.html  我学的这里
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Kindle 中文阅读终极优化指南 | wzyboy's blog
<NotMe> 如果那机器本来带系统的，但卖家把那系统删了会有什么好处
<roylez_> imtxc: 看中文干毛
<test___> 如果没有序列号，就是有光盘也不是正版系统。
<imtxc> roylez_: 看不懂英文小说 
<imtxc> roylez_: 那你用毛字体  求发过来
<NotMe> 那要等会，他拿机回去了
<NotMe> 等会再请教你
<NotMe> test___, 如果有序列号，但又无系统，无说好的隐藏区，你估计是什么意思
<NotMe> 我第一感觉这机器有点猫腻
<test___> 估计是二手机翻新的。
<cuihao> 机器被动过或是出厂就有问题。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 运行./configure后出现cannot determine how to obtain linking ..... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418419 小弟装了个软件，于目标目录下运行./configure后，出现显示这段信息： checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c check …
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 动那个干什么
<NotMe> 要翻版win7么
<cuihao> 「动过」指很多活动嘛…… 比如别人用过，这是翻新的。
<roylez_> imtxc: 你接着搜
<cuihao> 弄个Ubuntu的LiveCD，看看smart信息吧，有一项是加电时间。
<imtxc> roylez_: ..坏席
<NotMe> 翻新也无需去掉隐藏的分区额。
<NotMe> 硬盘不是原装的？
<cuihao> ……你怎么不说，翻新也无需加上隐藏分区。
<cuihao> 最简单的，直接去华硕服务点让他们看……
<test___> 翻新估计把原来的硬盘都格式化了。又没有原厂的光盘。不知道怎么做隐藏分区
<NotMe> 至少保留系统让买家装额。
<cuihao> 既然是翻新的，他还管你这么多……
<NotMe> 还是等他拿机回来在探究一下
<cuihao> 反正一般人也就是，把预装的家庭版win7格掉，装旗舰版。
<jerryzhou> 恩 旗舰版
<NotMe> 我不是一般人
<jerryzhou> win7感觉不好用
<jerryzhou> 还是xp
<cuihao> - - 我的意思是，人家肯定是考虑一般人的想法……
<NotMe> 我就保留原装的，就算不好用，就贪“正版”好听
<cuihao> 呵呵，同感……
<NotMe> :)
<test___> 华硕售后会帮你把原来硬盘做上去。你就可以还原系统。如果有序列号就是正版的。
<NotMe> 好的，等他拿电脑过来再看。看着那么新，不像翻新的
<cuihao> 看着不新就不叫翻新了……
<NotMe> 难不成真的不带系统的型号？
<NotMe> 也对
<cuihao> 具体卖家应该写的有，然后说明书的某些地方应该也有注明。
<NotMe> 没详细看，说明书有说翻新的？
<NotMe> 翻新有保修的吗
<cuihao> …… 我不是说翻新的，当然品牌机不能卖翻新的。
<NotMe> 额
<test___> 我有会拿电脑去售后。问怎么没有系统。他们帮我做一个正版的操作系统上去。后来发现这个电脑是不配操作系统的。我格了以后，买了一个正片系统经装上了。
<NotMe> 品牌机翻新了，就不能保修了把
<test___> 在保修内可以保修
<cuihao> 第一想法应该是卖家坑我才对嘛……
<NotMe> 额
<test___> 很多型号都不带系统。
<NotMe> 装系统在不在保修约束之内的
<mayli> test from ooo
<mayli> test
<NotMe> 就是装了翻版系统，就不给保了
<^k^> mayli, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<NotMe> ...test ok
<test___> 如果原来的型号不带系统。应该不能装系统。但是售后可能会帮你装一个。为了让你好用。
<cuihao> 嗯，也许会拿个盗版碟帮你装上。
<test___> 只要在保修期内都可以保。
<NotMe> e 
<NotMe> 我帮亲戚装个 gentoo， 弄死他
<cuihao> 当初去thinkpad服务中心，看到不少人都是要重装系统的。
<test___> 不会的，他们会用他们带系统的电脑的厂商光盘。给你装一个和带系统机器一样的系统上去。用是一样用。但理论上说，不是正版的。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何添加两个网关？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418420 铁通的2年ADSL还没用完，就装了电信光纤 现在把两个路由的LAN口连在一起，把两条线放在一起用 只有一个网卡，网卡只有一个接口 而且我绝对不会去买双网卡 两个路由都已经设置好拨号、NAT 在Win …
<NotMe> 在哪看序列号
<cuihao> 一般是底部
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 写明 free dos
<cuihao> ……
<test___> 那就对了。free dos也可以用。
<NotMe> 额
<test___> 很酷的系统
<cuihao> 嗯，还有图形界面呢……
<NotMe> 那装翻版的应该没问题了把
<NotMe> 没有额
<NotMe> 连提示符都没
<cuihao> ……也许是人家觉得凡人都不用freedos，帮你干掉了。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 装翻版win7应该没问题把
<cuihao> 什么是「翻版」win7？
<NotMe> 他都带系统，我装啥都没问题了把
<^k^> : define:「翻版」win7？ http://g.cn 香港討論區救命....win7翻版黑桌面同開機個陣會彈d野話用緊翻版....有方法解決? - Discuz! Board.
<NotMe> 盗版 win7
<cuihao> 哦，基本是了。
<NotMe> 装个 ubuntu 给他
<October21> freedos has opengem but ausa may not install GEM
<test___> 装了ubuntu后，发现很多游戏不能玩。还是要装windows
<October21> openGEM just like Apple II
<test___> 有没有人用Thunderbird的Enigmail插件
<imtxc> roylez_: 恩，找到合适的了，宋体好
<freeflying> imtxc: 升级台式机，有啥建议
<imtxc> freeflying: 木有了解过台式机啊。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 有钱人啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ...哥，你这是什么逻辑，我是穷的蜗居没地方放台式机 所以都不敢了解
<freeflying> imtxc: 难道台式机不是屌丝专属吗
<imtxc> ...... freeflying http://www.chiphell.com/portal.php?mod=list&catid=2  侯总在这里选个推荐的组合得了
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 电脑 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> freeflying: imac啊
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu里文件关联问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418423 电子表格的打开方式一改，演示文稿也跟着一起变。 xls和ppt文件都是：ole2组合文档。 怎样把xls和ppt分开关联？文件关联的配置文件在哪里？ 100530nnizkuljmllljk5p.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 robust — 2013-04-04 18:01
<freeflying> gfrog: 买个imac回来装Ubuntu? 
<iMadper> cfy: ToT
<sulit> quit
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> cfy: 大师早
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求解：为何ubuntu12.10建立的wifi热点搜不到信号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418427 我在win7上建立局域网，也是用WEP加密，手机是能搜到共享出来的wifi的，可是到了ubuntu12.10，共享的wifi居然没信号。偶尔有信号，但是连不上，到底是那里出错了呢？ 统计信息:  …
<NotMe> 装不上额
<NotMe> cuihao, 装不上win7额
<NotMe> ghost 版
<NotMe> 不认cdrom 额
<NotMe> 怎么版
<NotMe> cdrom能够启动，但进入安装时，就是 ghost 时， 加载不了 cdrom
<NotMe> 谁知道怎么办额
<NotMe> dos 7.0
<October21> pe
<NotMe> 谁知道额
<NotMe> 谁知道额
<airead> Larex, 谢谢啦，　关于c++ man　手册的事
<Larex> 不客气
<Larex> 你弄好了？
<airead> Larex, 没呢，以后用到了再弄，正在看　C++ primer plug
<airead> plus....
<iMadper> c++ 新手 插入
<iMadper> 好书~   airead  :-)
<airead> iMadper, :) 你研究完了？
<iMadper> airead: 没有, 插入太难. (对我这个纯情小处男难说
<iMadper> s/难说/来说/
<airead> iMadper, 主要是缺少前戏吧
<NotMe> 帮帮我额
<iMadper> airead: 不了解... 没经验... 
<NotMe> 帮帮我额
<NotMe> QCDROM V4.2
<NotMe> driver name is "PATACD01"
<NotMe> no drivers to use
<NotMe> QCDROM not load
<airead> NotMe, windows 没经验啊
<performonkey> NotMe, 换张盘
<NotMe> GCDROM V2.3
<NotMe> Driver name is "SATACD01"
<NotMe> no-cdrom to use
<NotMe> GCDROM not load
<NotMe> 后面还有两个 GCDROM ... "SATACD02" 的提示
<NotMe> 都是 no-cdrom to use
<NotMe> gcdrom not load
<iMadper> NotMe: 这里都不会有人遇到过. 你问错地方了. 
<iMadper> NotMe: 找个发布盗版镜像的论坛, 比这里好. 
<NotMe> 貌似用 qcdrom,gcdrom程序来检测和加载CDROM
<NotMe> performonkey, 知道怎么回事么
<NotMe> 我在线等额
<NotMe> 为什么换张盘啊
<NotMe> 谢谢了。
<NotMe> performonkey, 别说俩字就不说了额，为什么额
<NotMe> cuihao, 知道么
<NotMe> iMadper, 我很急，等不急去论坛等
<NotMe> performonkey, 为什么要换盘额
<iMadper> NotMe: 如果你觉得这里能更快得到答案, 请继续. 
<NotMe> 好的
<NotMe> performonkey, 出来瘌
<NotMe> gebjgd, 知道么
<NotMe> gebjgd, 我装不了 win7， 克隆版的
<NotMe> 问 gebjgd 也是白费，德国没克隆版的 win7 把
 * iMadper 表示还没装过win7...
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> gebjgd, 出来啊
<Larex> 唉 这电压
<iMadper> NotMe: 这里, 你再问多两天, 也没结果. 
<NotMe> 有人答我了
<NotMe> 他潜水了
<NotMe> performonkey, 出来
<iMadper> 就是那个莫名其妙给了一句换盘的?
<Larex> 你不妨使用pe安装windows7吧，然后把光盘里的gho文件导入恢复
<NotMe> 啥是pe
<iMadper> NotMe: 有u
<iMadper> NotMe: 有u盘吗?
<Larex> 这样吧，你去百度，搜索，并下载pe，“pe 下载”什么的
<Larex> 刻录成u盘，然后从u盘启动，然后打开ghost软件，然后。。。。。
<iMadper> Larex: 搜winpe, 直接出来结果就是. 
<NotMe> 我很久没动过 win7 了，本来可以推了他的，傻傻的叫他又拿回来了，只为了看看有没有 win7 的序列号。
<iMadper> NotMe: 你的主板支持u盘启动吧? 
<NotMe> 最后是一个 freedos， 现在得帮他装了
<Larex> 。。。
 * iMadper 怎么刚想帮他, 他就开始说废话了....
<NotMe> cuihao, 害人不浅，不让看有没有 win7 的序列号不就没事了
<NotMe> 好像是 test__
<Larex> 你别自己弄dos吧，可能实际到驱动或者ntfs的事情，载入不了光盘
<iMadper> 光盘才不是ntfs的. 
<Larex> 不如搞个pe
<iMadper> NotMe: 你有u盘吗?
<NotMe> pe要windows 么， 我没 windows 额
<NotMe> 我的是 ubuntu
<Larex> 我说dos环境有些不支持光盘载入
<NotMe> 我帮他装 gentoo， 能死他
<NotMe> 我帮她装 ubuntu， 让她在大学里装技术女
<iMadper> 找winpe的img文件, dd到u盘. 
<Larex> 光img的不行吧，不好引导
<Larex> 不如直接下载iso的pe，刻录到u盘即可
<iMadper> Larex: 啥理论????!!!!
<NotMe> 我怕买多一个盘一样的
<NotMe> 他的是笔记本，应该在我的机器装应该没问题
<iMadper> NotMe: 都说了, 找个winpe的镜像, 然后dd到u盘.
<performonkey> NotMe, 分区了没
<iMadper> imtxc: 受不了了. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ？
<NotMe> 分了
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己看上面. 
<NotMe> 早分了
<imtxc> iMadper: 看见了。。。 win7?
<NotMe> performonkey, 分了
<iMadper> imtxc: 各种神问题+神回复. 
<NotMe> performonkey, 怎么办
<imtxc> iMadper: 有搜搜问问的感觉
<performonkey> NotMe, 不知道了
<NotMe> 怎麽办额
<NotMe> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我来这里四年了, 也就最近几天准备面试所以来的少. 结果这几天变化真大.
<iMadper> NotMe: 告诉你三次了, 下载个winpe的镜像, 然后dd到u盘. 
<imtxc> 。。。。 iMadper 准备面试？ 面了哪家？
<iMadper> imtxc: 能过了再告诉你,. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 透露下什么地方的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不方便....
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是帝都么
<iMadper> imtxc: 这次难度比较大. 希望比较渺茫. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以不好意思说. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊，那好好准备吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在后悔上次推掉suse的开发了. 
<imtxc> 估计是18m什么的
<imtxc> iMadper: 面上之后求送 TF15
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 前面的两页对话我没看明白是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 我打算把um1之类的全都给出了, 就留一个tf15, 一个m1.
<imtxc> .... 好吧 iMadper 
 * imtxc 吃饭去 放假居然下雨。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后专心烧箱子~
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近刚看上一款很廉价的入门无缘
<imtxc> iMadper: 就那个99？
<iMadper> imtxc: 鼠毛上面给了强烈推荐评级
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是. 
<imtxc> 那个好像是有源的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 是睿韵声学的一款.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的东西全是性价比王啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 睿韵声学是给大牌子做代工的, 我看他们手工不错. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我穷呀!!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 对箱子毫无研究
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要是蛋蛋壕, 我就不在乎了
<imtxc> iMadper: 眼看着面试上你就变身大壕了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没戏.... 
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 膜拜 当当当当当当当
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.fUzi2P&id=13257731251  这个, 3英寸全频看上去惨了点儿, 不过好在便宜. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 睿韵声学（纷泰刻）MS88 桌面3寸HIFI音箱套装 桌面HIFI音箱-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> iMadper: 我这蜗居，开放式耳机都不适合，就不提箱子了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 也对. 
<iMadper> imtxc: cfy来北京了, 等我回去, 咱吃饭?
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> iMadper: 好啊好啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你啥时候回来
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没想法呢. 
<imtxc> 6月？
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能吧
<imtxc> 至少也毕业之后吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 目前为止, 我跟cfy都还是实习生, 也就你是土豪. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 请客的重任, 就交给你了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我十五块钱的盖饭就满足了
<imtxc> iMadper: cfy 好吧，吃便宜点，过俩月你俩就成大壕了我蹭你们
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就没戏了. cfy肯定可以. 
<NotMe> i3 cpu 是64的吗
<NotMe> i3 cpu 是64的吗
 * iMadper 单号imtxc请, 双号cfy请
<NotMe> i3 cpu 是64的吗
<iMadper> NotMe: 是. 
<NotMe> 是不是啊
<NotMe> 谢谢
<imtxc> iMadper: cfy 你还有猫猫垫底呢
<iMadper> NotMe: 再刷屏, 找人t你 
<imtxc> NotMe: 是的
<imtxc> NotMe: 大哥你到底什么问题呢？
<cuihao> 肯定是64位的
<imtxc> iMadper: 本来清明还想着去后海什么的把把妹呢，结果下雨了
<cuihao> 現在的CPU都是
<iMadper> imtxc: 清明节宜把妹?
<imtxc> iMadper: 嗯嗯 至少不用送礼物啊。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡. 今天我刚给我在广州的妹子送了两份礼物. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 滚粗 不许提你的几个妹子了，禁止炫富
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过还好明天才快递到. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是穷人. 
<imtxc>  /kick iMadper NotMe 
<iMadper> imtxc: kick的usage是, /kick nickname reason 
<iMadper> 你这还来个不是你....
<imtxc> iMadper: 喂，光凭着俩妹子，你就可以在这个频道算温拿了
<iMadper> 这算是啥破原因. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的目的是kick俩
<iMadper> 我擦, 别扯了, 好多结婚了有孩子的. 
<iMadper> 我结不起婚呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少秒杀我这样的一批。。。
<iMadper> 给丈母娘的礼金我都出不起. 
<iMadper> 买房更是一辈子没戏. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 给丈母娘的，交给她亲家处理
<iMadper> 交给"她"亲家, 不还是我家?!
<jinger7281> 我去 ubuntu中文频道是谈房子问题的
<imtxc> iMadper: 卖了你家的房子，往外搬5公里，然后换两套。。。
<jusss> NotMe: hi
<iMadper> jinger7281: 你想讨论别的问题, 随意. 
<imtxc> lol
 * iMadper 我觉得我刚刚跟 imtxc 谈的是结婚问题... sigh... 堪忧呀
<imtxc> 等你娃结婚了，再往外搬两环，再换两套 哈哈 iMadper 
 * imtxc 次哦
<imtxc> 换个话题 话说刚才给kindle换了个字体很爽啊。。。
<iMadper> kindle... 无爱. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚弄了个 nook
<jinger7281> IMadper:我只是进来看看 没别的话题
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里还有一本香港带回来的playboy. 
<tacey> 刷koreader了么
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 这种书, kindle能驾驭的了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。
<jusss> NotMe: strugglecat?
<imtxc> tacey: 那个没有仔细研究 干什么的
<tacey> https://github.com/koreader/koreader/
<iMadper> imtxc: kindle的一个开源系统. 
<^k^> tacey ⇪ ti: koreader/koreader · GitHub
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用, 还是看不了playboy
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜订阅 playboy  的温拿 iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 订阅个毛, 就是去香港的时候带回来一本而已. 
<tacey> 哈哈 那用kindle fire好了
<imtxc> 膜拜去香港的 iMadper 
<imtxc> 我除了大甘肃就到过大北京
<iMadper> imtxc: 去香港很便宜的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 香港, 我都是当天去当天回, 住不起. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 吃饭不贵. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 逛商场, 逛街, 不买东西也不贵. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个通行证好办不
<iMadper> imtxc: 买东西的话, 很多东西也比国内便宜. 
<imtxc> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便办呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 能花人仔不
<iMadper> imtxc: 有些地方可以. 
<imtxc> 那还不错，光看看也行
<iMadper> 不过, 你入境的地方, 各种兑换点儿. 
<tacey> 甘肃。。。。
<imtxc> tacey: 对哦，什么时候请你其骆驼
<iMadper> imtxc: 我至今都没去过海洋公园和迪士尼..............................................
<imtxc> 我都不知道什么是公园。。。
<imtxc> 从没去过任何公园。。。。
<imtxc> 学校旁边的，家旁边的，也从来没进去过。。。。
<tacey> 一兰大的同学他妈让他过年回家的时候带点烧饼
<NotMe> 买了一张
<NotMe> 又买了一张
<NotMe> 还是不行
<NotMe> 我放弃了
<tacey> 。。。。。。绝对真事
<NotMe> gebjgd, 出来瘌
<imtxc> 德国佬摊上事儿了？
<NotMe> tacey, 你扫墓有无烧电器额
<NotMe> tacey, 不怕先人找你要保修么
<tacey> ?
<imtxc> NotMe: 孩子，你一起把CCAV烧下去啊，他们会管的
<jusss> imtxc: 万一人家比你还大呢，lol
<imtxc> jusss: 那我就吃饭去。。。。
<jusss> NotMe: 大叔？
<iMadper> imt
<NotMe> notme
<iMadper> imtxc: 在这个频道里出事, 最多也就是告诉别人一个错误的修电脑方法... 然后, 那个人悲剧了....
<NotMe> 额
<imtxc> 万恶的德国佬，把谁的电脑搞悲剧了。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 撤了，吃饭，面试好运啊
<NotMe>  买了一新的碟，连 克隆包 都找不到
<iMadper> imtxc: thx~
<iMadper> 什么叫克隆包???
<performonkey> NotMe, 你还是买的ghost的？
<jinger7281> 更新了一下语言包 继续来看聊天
<NotMe> performonkey, 是啊
<NotMe> 方便额
<NotMe> 我这里没有不是克隆的
<October21> esc choose boot from CD-ROM
<Larex> ghost对硬盘损害挺大的，不如dd
<Larex> 哦，原来是win
<NotMe> 是额
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • OpenBox 右击没有菜单显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418429 不知道为什么突然之间OPENBOX右击没有菜单栏了。。 这是什么情况？怎么解决阿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoCon — 2013-04-04 19:44
<saimazoon> hello
<saimazoon> 大家好
<cuihao> 好！
<October21> Hello all!
<cuihao> 哈羅！
<jiero> iMadper: 我关注的两个 UX 女最近都找到另一半了，好同时啊。
<hceasy> debian VPS上启用 IPSEC服务。 老提示ipsec_setup: multiple default routes, using 192.XXX.XXX.XXX on eth0  但是那个IP是错的 . 怎么回事 ?
<jiero> 2013年是特殊事件么。
<hceasy> 或者怎么改 ?
<knownbad> jiero: 你不是关注UX男吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 都关注啊。
<knownbad> wzssyqa: 你是这里的log bot
<jiero> knownbad 。。。呃，怎么列表里没你啊。
<jiero> knownbad 奇怪
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 
<iMadper> jiero: 他改了名字了. 本来是 jusss. 你的列表没刷新吧. 
<NotMe> 我买的盘有 pe
<NotMe> 要怎么做
<NotMe> iMadper, 怎么做
<NotMe> 我有pe
<knownbad> NotMe: 割掉
<NotMe> 。。。。
<NotMe> ....
<NotMe> knownbad, 我装 克隆版的 win7 装不了额
<NotMe> iMadper, 怎么做啊
<NotMe> 我有 pe
<knownbad> NotMe: 割掉就行了
<October21> NotMe:ESC choose boot from CD-ROM
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 啥意思
<NotMe> October21, 然后呢
<NotMe> 在 dos 里，找不到我笔记本的光盘，两张碟都一样
<NotMe> 在 dos 里，找不到我笔记本的dvd，两张碟都一样
<October21> you will know how to do when you saft boot to PE
<October21> not need dos
<October21> just boot from CD-ROM
<October21> why you need dos if you have CD-ROM(with ghost Win7)
<October21> just use CD
<October21> It is so easy
<October21> just like use CD install Ubuntu
<October21> Sorry for my bad English
<Larex> not bad
<NotMe> October21, 我不懂英文
<NotMe> October21, wo bu dong yingwen
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5q*IwHYc*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ps命令输出的每行，都有个行号。命令怎样写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418433 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-04 20:11
<NotMe> i can't got cdrom in dos
<NotMe> October21, i can't mount cdrom in dos
<NotMe> October21, how to mount cdrom in win pe
<Larex> NotMe: pe会自带载入
<jinger7281> 话说谁遇到过在Linux下使用网速比实际网速小很多的情况？
<CyrusYzGTt> jinger7281§ gfw在警告你
<Larex> jinger7281: 我感觉linux的网速要快一些，尤其是在上传速度满速的情况下
<jinger7281> 这是怎么个情况
<NotMe> Larex, 进入不了了，曾经进入国
<October21> NotMe:直接用CD启动
<NotMe> 好把明白了
<NotMe> 现在进不去 winpe 了
<jinger7281> 不知道怎么回事 我是十兆的带宽在Linux下只能发挥到四兆的水平
<CyrusYzGTt> jinger7281§ 或者ISP将你的一些带宽卖给其他人
<Larex> NotMe: 你cd驱动器有问题吗
<jinger7281> 这个应该不会 我在win下就能发挥出十兆的水平来
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 胡敏慧， 你忠于浦头瘌
<Larex> jinger7281: 请问你怎么测试的
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ ..额，我一直在挂IRC
<October21> NotMe 有选项,直接ghost也可以
<NotMe> Larex, 冇问题
<jinger7281> 下载同一个资源下的软件 都是用chrome下载 Linux只能到400KB/s win下能到1M/s
<NotMe> October21, 就是 ghost 挂不上 dvd 额
<Larex> NotMe: 那还说，汗。
<NotMe> 好像 pe 也挂不上
<CyrusYzGTt> jinger7281§ ..我跟你相反。。 
<Larex> 要么你吧dvd里面的gho文件复制到硬盘上
<NotMe> Larex, winpe 能挂上就可以了额
<NotMe> Larex, 我先得挂上 光盘才能复制啊
<jinger7281> 我觉得是不是我系统的设置有问题 我绝对不相信Linux会比win慢
<Larex> NotMe: 你光盘坏了怎么挂载？
<NotMe> Larex, 你是说让我拆了本本的硬盘到我台机上复制吗
<wzssyqa> knownbad: 我去
<alpha080> 弄个fvwm，保证跑的贼顺溜
<Larex> 。。。。
<NotMe> Larex, 光盘没坏，照我看，是 dos 挂不了dvd驱动
<October21> 可以说简单点直接光盘启动安装
<NotMe> 曾经进过一次pe，也看不到光盘
<Larex> 别用dos7.1什么的，用msdos 或者是 懒人dos工具箱
<NotMe> 不行啊
<NotMe> 不就是不行啊
<NotMe> 不行啊
<NotMe> 行我就不烦恼了啊
<Larex> October21: 他光驱坏了
<NotMe> 以前一直可以的，就是这个本本找不到 光驱
<NotMe> 光驱没坏，貌似 ausu 的光驱很特别
<CyrusYzGTt> USB引导
<NotMe> usb怎么引导光盘
<October21> ausu ESC
<NotMe> October21, 啥意思
<Larex> 可以用软件把整个盘刻录到u盘，也可以dd
<NotMe> 什么软件
<NotMe> 额
<Larex> 你在哪个环境下
<NotMe> 你是说先用我的台机把 光盘复制到u盘，然后再本本里复制过去么
<NotMe> 我u盘不够大
<NotMe> 那光盘是 dvd的
<Larex> NotMe: 那。。。
<NotMe> u盘4g
<October21> hai bu gou?
<Larex> NotMe: 你启动的时候cd无法引导，很奇怪，不应该呀 
<October21> 按ESC会出现启动选择(ausu)
<CyrusYzGTt> 买个8G的
<NotMe> 启动可以引导 cd， 但不能在 dos 挂载光驱
<NotMe> 就是用cd启动后，直接装，提示挂不了cdrom driver
<NotMe> 退到 dos， 也挂载不了 cdrom
<performonkey> 换张原版的盘吧，别纠结ghost了
<NotMe> 进过一次 pe， 好像也没看到 cdrom
<NotMe> 我这里只有克隆版的 
<October21> 光驱坏了只有制作启动盘
<NotMe> 没有安装版的
<NotMe> 光驱没坏，能光盘驱动，但进去后进入dos维修环境，挂不了光驱
<Larex> NotMe: 如果是在没有办法，只好，用你的4
<NotMe> 两张碟一样
<October21> 启动可以引导 cd为什麽不直接选择ghost
<NotMe> 选不了啊，进去后是一个 ramdisk，没有 cdrom 的
<Larex> NotMe: 用你的4gu盘刻录pe，然后在网上下载ghost文件，pe引导下ghost网上下载好的gho，来装win7
<NotMe> 两张碟都如此
<Larex> NotMe: 干脆放弃你买的dvd了
<NotMe> 不是我的， 是我亲戚 ausu的本本的
<October21> 为什麽用DOS
<Larex> NotMe: 没关系，网上下载一个系统，安装吧 你这纠结到什么时候去
<performonkey> 找老板换张盘就好了
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 进去是 ramdisk， 装和ghost都要再挂载
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ ...
<NotMe> October21, pe现在进不去
<NotMe> October21, 曾进去过，也没看到 dvd
<Larex> NotMe: 太纠结了
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ ..我的ASUS。每次用光驱前3分钟，我都会用眼镜布擦光驱的激光头
<October21> ghost盘怎麽不能直接启动?
<October21> 不然谁刻盘
<October21> 还不是简单启动安装
<Larex> NotMe: 你确定“手动”进入ghost后，无法选择到光盘？A盘
<NotMe> a盘是 ramdisk 不是光驱
<performonkey> 其他盘呢
<Larex> 你每个盘都看过去了吗
<NotMe> 看了
<NotMe> a盘有东西
<NotMe> 其他盘全空
<Larex> 话说很奇怪啊，里面有选项，第一个选项即使，把系统安装到c盘
<NotMe> 不行
<NotMe> 我可能知道为什么了
<mao> 有人现在用KUbuntu 吗？
<Larex> mao：不就是kde嘛
<mao> Larex: 也不完全对吧
<mao> Larex: 很多软件和使用习惯不一样了
<Larex> maO
<Larex> MAO
<Larex> MAO：这么说倒是也有道理
<mao> Larex: en 看起来这个不区分大小写的
<Larex> mao：不过也没这么泾渭分明，我经常混这用
<NotMe> 不行啊
<NotMe> mao 我再用
<NotMe> 有什么不一样
<NotMe> 一样额
<Larex> NotMe: 我服了
<mao> 我是用Kubuntu 单奔的，
<Larex> 你网速还可以吗 Notme
<NotMe> Larex, 不行，56K
<NotMe> 进去pe了，怎么版
<Larex> NotMe: 那你真是下地无门啊
<mao> Larex: 应该是软件混着用吧
<October21> ha ha
<NotMe> 在 pe 里只有一个x: 盘
<Larex> mao：是的，其实很多都是可以混这用的，不过一般我把3个主要的桌面都有装
<mao> NotMe: 呵呵，找到同道中人了，感觉如何
<Larex> NotMe: 那确实无法找到cd盘
<NotMe> mao, 不怎么样，恨死 kde 了
<Larex> NotMe: 可怜你56k，不然网上下载一个算了
<mao> NotMe: WHat？  why？？？
<performonkey> pe是从U盘启动的？
<NotMe> Larex, 怎么办，真得要用 u盘来过渡？
<NotMe> performonkey, 光盘启动的 pe
<Larex> NotMe: 办法不是大家给你很多嘛 你都不具备条件啊
<NotMe> performonkey, 依然没光驱，只有一个交 X 盘
<NotMe> gho文件有多大额
<mao> 在学校没有办法用bt和emule的，各位同学有没有一样的问题？？？
<Larex> NotMe: 有大有小
<October21> >2G
<Larex> mao：你有尝试ipv6吗
<October21> XP ba
<NotMe> pe 怎么只有一个區额， 怎么连硬盘都找不到
<mao> Larex: 这个要学校的网关支持吧？
<performonkey> NotMe, 你得用u盘启动PE
<October21> fidisk
<NotMe> 然后呢，pe连 ausu 的硬盘也找不到额
<Larex> mao：哪里有这回事，需要学校网络支持
<NotMe> 我复制到 u 盘，怎么移到本本
<Larex> mao：校园网很多属于教育网，教育网很多有ipv6构架
<October21> 用pe工具找一下
<Larex> NotMe: 对哦 你连硬盘都无法识别
<mao> Larex: 反正就是下载软件一开，等半天0KB。   我们好象是电信？不太确定。
<jinger7281> 我败了 用bt下载就可以发挥出十兆的水平
<NotMe> 我的pe只有一个 ramdisk，u盘启动pe我想也只有 u盘
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防止暴力破解密码，这条规则怎样写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418435 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 limit “规则” 限制连接次数。通常用于登录端口，防止暴力破解。如果同一个IP地址在30秒之内进行了6次及6次以上的连接，ufw将阻止（deny）该连接 …
<October21> 硬盘格没
<NotMe> 格了
<NotMe> dos 可以看到空的 cdef
<Larex> mao：你们自己拉的网线？不会吧，要是电信的话，不会速度这么慢。应该是学校统一调配的端口
<mao> Larex: 不是速度慢，我是怀疑是不是学校在局域网封杀了p2p类下载软件
<mao> Larex: 应为网页1看视频是刚刚的。
<Larex> mao：迅雷离线下载是个好的解决方案，不过需要钱。百度和腾讯好像也有免费的离线下载，效果怎么样，我没试过。我就用过迅雷，感觉很好
<Larex> mao：应该是这样 大的局域网会这样限制
<jinger7281> 腾讯的离线下载是你有会员就可以
<mao> 迅雷？，wine吗？
<October21> NotMe:你还是撤吧，找卖电脑的JS
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 好吧
<iMadper> mao: 通常是 限制连接数. 
<Larex> mao：不用客户端，在网页上也可以的
<NotMe> 胡敏慧
<Larex> NotMe: HAHA
<NotMe> 怎么
<NotMe> mao, kde怎么了
<NotMe> mao, 怎么变操作方式了
<NotMe> 我有点怀疑是 ausu 在使坏
<performonkey>  NotMe 不会是硬盘坏了吧？
<mao> NotMe: 我发现用kde自带的浏览器，看网页是会乱码的，慎用。
<NotMe> 就是让你无法在 dos 中挂灌区
<NotMe> 光驱
<NotMe> mao, 我重来用 firefox
<NotMe> performonkey, 没额
<NotMe> performonkey, 在 pe 看不到硬盘，但dos可以
<performonkey> NotMe, 可以fdisk？
<NotMe> 可以
<NotMe> 区份好了，也格了
<mao> NotMe: 用火狐是挺好，可irc的默认链接浏览器不是火狐。。。。。
<performonkey> NotMe, pe里有分区的工具没
<NotMe> 没
<Larex> mao：Konqueror确实有点小麻烦
<NotMe> dos怎么挂 u盘
<mao> Larex: 是的，
<alpha080> kde可以修改默认浏览器的啊。。。
<iMadper> 首先你不用分区, 其次你不用挂载.
<iMadper> sigh....
<NotMe> 能挂 u盘倒可以用台机将gho放u盘，然后在 dos ghost
<NotMe> iMadper, 咋都没用额
<iMadper> 你压根就不用自己进入dos. 你现在进去pe之后, 直接就可以去ghost了.
<Larex> ausu在搞怪
<NotMe> iMadper, 没用啊，在pe连ghost 都找不到了
<iMadper> NotMe: ghost的镜像找不到, 还是进不去ghost?
<NotMe> iMadper, 啥都没了
<NotMe> iMadper, 比在 dos 更变态
<NotMe> iMadper, 不是告诉你，就只有 x盘，而且这个 x盘还不是ramdisk。
<NotMe> 只是 pe 的文件
<NotMe> ghost 在 ramdisk
<performonkey> 那是pe临时分的区
<mao> 我用wine安装的迷你迅雷，安装 打开 下载都是没有问题的，可就是在下载过程中会自己退出，不知各位有没有遇到相同问题的？？？？
<mao> 求教的。
<Larex> mao：我也尝试过 可装不可用
<NotMe> performonkey, 额，就是除了这个区，啥都没有
<mao> Larex: 下载挺好的，wine1.4.1 能用，就是自动退出不知道原因。
<Larex> mao：我没发现有什么好的办法，迅雷用wine的话，除了5以外，鲜有成功的
<jinger7281> 终端返回什么提示？
<NotMe> 放弃了
<performonkey> NotMe, 你有没有linux的live cd？
<mao> Larex: 是很郁闷的，安装迅雷也不一定非要下多少东西，可不能下就心里有点。。。。疙瘩了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 被搞糊涂了，Live USB 到底是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418436 是把系统装在U盘上，然后启动U盘里的系统工作，还是像U盘启动盘，只是把安装文件放在U盘，然后把U盘里的系统程序安装在别的介质中？我百度跟维基，都是第一个意思，但我看到网上还有 …
<Larex> mao：不用郁闷，据说迅雷要除linux版了
<NotMe> performonkey, 有，你想让我真的帮她装 linux???
<mao> Larex: 真的，那就拭目以待吧。
<performonkey> NotMe, 试试看能不能看到硬盘
<Larex> NotMe: 不是吧，通过尝试livecd，然后吧光盘里面的ghost文件拷出来，顺便把分区也搞好先
<NotMe> 这个应该能啊
<NotMe> 太麻烦了
<NotMe> 我放弃了
<performonkey> NotMe, 把备份的拖到本地去
<NotMe> 放弃瘌
<NotMe> 放弃啦
<NotMe> 放弃啦
<NotMe> 敏慧
<Larex> :-X
<mao> 我闲聊啦，我问一下，现在还有没有同学还相信有鬼神什么的？？？
<mao> 清明了嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不同意也不否认
<mao> UbuntuTalk: 这是个好态度。
<Larex> mao：敬鬼神而远之
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我相信有 鬼子 鬼佬 神职人员 神经病
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这说明鬼神是存在的不然如何远之？
<rich___> 大家好啊
<^k^> rich___, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<rich___> 我想问你一个问题
<mao> 其实现在我是不坚决否定鬼神的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 这也说明 人间归人间 鬼归鬼 神归神
<rich___> 谁知道如何通过运行命令查看电脑是否被用过的啊谢谢
<mao> 其实人们信一点鬼神其实不是坏事...
<Larex> ^k^: 原来你也可以说话？
<Larex> 还以为是自动的。。。。
<mao> 我也以为机器人。
<October21> rich___ BIOS
<CyrusYzGTt> rich___§ /var/log
<October21> just bot
<rich___> 各位谁能解答我这个问题啊啊 我最近买了个笔记本总感觉像被用过的一样
<rich___> win8系统怎么进bios啊
<CyrusYzGTt> rich___§ 格式化 ， 重装系统。  
<iMadper> rich___: 可以查硬盘通电时间的
<CyrusYzGTt> rich___§ google.. 没有win8系统。。 
<iMadper> rich___: 显示器也可以查通电时间的. 
<Larex> rich___: win8你是否打开了快速启动的模式了？关掉它就可以看见进bios的按键提示了
<iMadper> rich___: 一般新买的笔记本, 硬盘通电时间在40-180小时之间都很正常. 
 * iMadper 进入bios能看别人用过没有?!
<rich___> 我听说运行命令也看查看吗
<rich___> 万一他重新装过系统呢也可以吗
<iMadper> rich___: 可以. 
<iMadper> rich___: 硬盘通电时间是在硬盘的主控上面的. 
<iMadper> rich___: 重装系统是不能改变的. 
<Larex> rich___:hdtune pro 这个软件可以很轻松看到
<rich___> 谢谢我先试一下呢的这个pro
<rich___> 能给一个没毒的可用的链接吗谢谢
<iMadper> rich___: 别做伸手党.
<rich___> 我不懂电脑的
<October21> use PE
<Larex> rich___: http://www.xiazaiba.com/html/158.html
<^k^> Larex ... ⇪ HD Tune Pro(硬盘检测工具)V5.0绿色汉化版-绿色下载吧
<rich___> 谢谢k 我是原来的greencat 
<October21> is the k a bot?
<October21> awesome刚才不能用鼠标，killall了
<October21> ibus终于正常了，以前终端中文一般用粘贴
<Larex> 难怪lost terminal
<Larex> October21: AWESOME方便吗？
<October21> 可以丢掉鼠标
<iMadper> awesome 不支持快捷键序列的. stumpwm万岁. 
<Larex> October21: 看起来酷酷的感觉 不过还是有点不实用
<October21> awesome闻如其名
<Larex> 能省不少资源吧？:P
<October21> 正式办公当然不行
<October21> 嗯
<iMadper> Larex: awesome自带tray, 自带notifition. 已经算是重量级的瓦片了. 
<rich___> 我的电脑怎么才运行了38个小时啊 听说出场测试都要几个小时啊
<rich___> 这台电脑是4月1号到的我都用了好多个小时咯
<Larex> October21: 看着真喜欢，可以和其他桌面并行安装吗，只是在login的时候选择？
<October21> iMadper 都4G内存还在乎重量级，当然非桌面用户
<October21> Larex 嗯
<iMadper> October21: awesome最让我看不上的, 倒不是占用资源大小的问题. 问题是, 不支持快捷键序列.
<October21> Larex 我12.04，直接安装
<rich___> 各位我的硬盘测试软件显示c4重新映射的扇区事件数不正常这是什么意思啊谢谢
<October21> iMadper 我不懂快捷键序列
<iMadper> October21: C-j g n  这样的快捷键. 
<Larex> iMadper: 不是可以win+。。的嘛
<Larex> iMadper: 不能自定义？
<October21> iMadper 用LUA可以扩展吗？我正在看WIKI配置
<iMadper> Larex: 我要快捷键序列. 
<iMadper> Larex: super键在我的emacs里面用很多了. wm里面再用会冲突. 
<iMadper> October21: 未见. stumpwm默认就是这种模式, 很安逸. 
<Larex> October21: 貌似stumpwm人气不行啊，都没人维护了
<October21> Larex my ibus can use in irssi now
<October21> and I don not know stumpwm
<October21> I just want to use some wm(I have used E17&awesome)
<Larex> iMadper: 应该问imadper 哈
<iMadper> Larex: 已经够用了. 
<Larex> iMadper: thanks
<iMadper> October21: 用中文吧...
<Larex> October21: thanks
<iMadper> October21: 你有二手的e17, 这句话挺难理解的. 
<Larex> 它ibus有委了
<jinger7281> 估计是他还没装中文输入法吧
<Larex> October21: 你真不用fcitx吗
<October21> I can use it in term but can not in irssi
<Larex> October21: 现在有fcitx-搜狗哦
<jzmer> 现在ibus有libpinyin版
<jinger7281> fcitx真心比ibus好用
<jzmer> 外加gnome的integration
<October21> Larex I know
<jzmer> 更加贴近osx了……
<October21> 我可以在终端中用，但不能在irssi
<jinger7281> 听说深度出了fcitx+搜狗cloud的搜狗输入法
<October21> vimim have four cloud iput methods
<Larex> jinger7281: 是深度系统1212搭载了，
<October21> baidu QQ sogou google
<Larex> jinger7281: 我现在用的既是
<jinger7281> 我现在还是fcitx+googlepinyin
<Larex> October21: 我像入门awesome，求指教
<October21> vimim is a plugins for vim
<jinger7281> vimim支持什么哪些协议？
<iMadper> a 后面不用+s
<October21> Larex 我在看官方wiki
<October21> jinger7281 Iput method
<jinger7281> October21是湖北的？
<jzmer> 自觉拒绝一切国产linux系统
<October21> en
<jinger7281> 黄石？
<October21> en
<Larex> jzmer: WHY
<October21> jinger7281 输入法
<jinger7281> 什么意思？
<October21> 输入法插件
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Fedora 18 安装lwqq失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418437 本人Linux新手，之前在虚拟机玩过几天Fedora，前两天在硬盘装了Fedora 18，其余的软件都找到了替代的解决方案，唯独QQ一直不知道怎么弄，刚才看到可以使用 pidgin-lwqq，按照教程安装，但是出错了，安装过 …
<jinger7281> 你现在用的什么系统
<October21> u 12.04
<jinger7281> QQ直接用网页版的不就OK了嘛
<October21> awesome wm
<jinger7281> 你现在用的是ibus吗？
<October21> en
<October21> vimim是输入法
<October21> in vim
<jinger7281> 我还以为是聊天插件呢
<October21> I don not like QQ
<jinger7281> 看见了个im
<October21> what
<jinger7281> vimim我以为是vim + im
<jinger7281> 猜测是聊天软件
<October21> 你怎么知道我在黄石
<October21> jinger7281 ???
<Larex> 183.92.192.110
<^k^> Larex, 183.92.192.110 湖北省 联通
<Larex> 来   自: 湖北省黄石市 联通
<jinger7281> ~ctx@183.92.192.110
<jinger7281> 看到这个了木有
<Larex> 看来k确实是个rot啊，不过貌似会给予一些帮助
<October21> en
<October21> 我不太懂网络技术 学材料的
<October21> 知道了为什么还问啊
<Larex> October21: 我第二天用irc 一直闻名'
<jinger7281> 用irc聊天挺不错的 
<October21> 你们什么意思，欺负我网络盲
<jinger7281> ....
<jinger7281> 什么欺负你网络盲
<October21> 知道了还问(ip)
<jinger7281> 只是确定一下而已
<jinger7281> 你用的什么irc客户端
<newborn> 话说某K兄的irc客户端带IP数据识别啊
<October21> irssi
<October21> 我只知道ipv4用完了没想到还是可以判断
<jinger7281> 睡觉了 晚安 明天还得去挣三薪去
<newborn> 看上去不错啊，纯CLI的客户端
<October21> jinger7281 这么好
<jinger7281> October21 不挣白不挣啊 反正在家也没事
<jinger7281> 一天顶三天后边再休回来呗
<October21> jinger7281 你哪里的，难道是老乡
<jinger7281> October21我是山东的
<October21> 哦
<jinger7281> 睡了 各位晚安
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 求问mysql题目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418438 Cars (license, owner, model) C011, P1,M1 C012, P3, M1 C013, P4, M3 C014, P4, M2 C015, P5, M3 Motorcycle (license, owner, model) M011,P2,M7 M012,P3,M8 M013,P4,M7 M014,P4,M8 Write ONE SQL request that populates the table : Ownership(owner, numberOfCars, numberOfMotorcycles) simple out: OWN …
<October21> 刚才怎么分析的地址，教教我
<October21> 教教我
<Larex> October21: 你的客户端可以看到别人的资料吗
<Larex> 比如，我右键点击你的名字，就可以在信息里面查看你的资料：
<Larex> 昵称: October21
<Larex> 用户名: ~ctx@183.92.192.110
<Larex> 真名: CTX
<Larex> 服务器: gibson.freenode.net (Oslo, Norway)
<Larex> 目前位于: #ubuntu-cn 
<^k^> Larex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<October21> 可以 /whois
<Newborn> try \/whois [NICKNAME]
<October21> 地理不能知道
<Larex> 哦，
<Larex> 没错 这个命令很好用
<October21> 怎么知道湖北的?
<Larex> 那么有显ip的的功能，要么直接百度查看呗
<October21> 182.86.100.151 ==>> 3059115159 ==>> 江西省 电信
<^k^> October21, 182.86.100.151 江西省 电信
<October21> jinger7281 怎么弄的?
<Newborn> curl http://ip.chinaz.com/?IP=182.86.100.151 | grep "查询结果"
<^k^> Newborn ... ⇪ 182.86.100.151的IP信息 - 站长工具
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 球推荐支持linux的移动3G网卡~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418439 暂时使用的ubuntu 12.04，联通太贵，电信也贵，只能用个移动。 可是找了一圈没发现有支持的，网上说支持的也就是含含糊糊。所以特此来球推荐。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2013-04-04  …
<October21> 这 bot 和小黄鸡
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一个可以使用移动3G网络的0安卓手机既可
<abinez> 50分钟后，系统自动关机
<abinez> The system is going down for maintenance in 50 minutes!
<ofan> https://pypi.python.org/mirrors
<hceasy> .这么晚了有人么
<Pwnna> yes?
<hceasy> ？？？
<hooluwa> 有人么
<^k^> hooluwa, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<hooluwa> 玩过sawfish吗
<hooluwa> sawfishpager.c:(.text+0x1e10): undefined reference to `gdk_x11_drawable_get_xid'
<hooluwa> 知道这是为什么吗
<^k^>  05:24
<BaByChU> ....
<BaByChU> 妈的 忘了时差了
<BaByChU> 聊天都没人
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-05
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • LucasArts 关门了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418453 LucasArts 历史。 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LucasArts 猴岛系列 Grim Fandango 星战系列 动作 -- - 反正我全部没玩过，但是这个名字很响。。。 另外，LucasArts 协作的星战系列中用Quake3的两个源代码GPLv2发布了。 统计信息 …
<crazy5sheep> knownbad1, yo
<jinger7281> ladys and gentleman
<Pwnna> o.o
<jinger7281> 淫荡的一天开始了
<Pwnna> ........
<ooko> ...
<iOpera> 精哥7281？
<jinger7281> 翻译的不错嘛 要不要吃一口
<iOpera> 乱说话，直接ban了。小屁孩。
<jinger7281> 是你先乱说的好不好
<ooko> ....
<iOpera> 在irc，要遵守规则。没权限的，不准打反口。lol
<ooko> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 绅士
<iOpera>  ⠈⢹ ⡇ ⡷⣸ ⡎⠑ ⡎⠑ ⡎⢱ ⡷⣸ ⡎⠑
<iOpera>  ⠣⠜ ⠇ ⠇⠹ ⠣⠝ ⠣⠔ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠹ ⠣⠝
 * ooko 吃饭
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 压片
<iyzsong> =w=
<genie> Morning~
<iOpera> Morning
<okko> hello
<cuihao> Morgen！
<^k^> okko, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<iOpera> Morgen
<genie> Guten Tag
<okko> 大家好
<jinger7281> 官僚主义真是到处蔓延，还有权限这一说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用pipe()实现父子进程的通信，但是有问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418455 看了pipe()的功能，比如说写功能，在写的时候都是写入要写内容的首地址，但是如何把我计算的结果一个个写入pipe中,并输出到屏幕上呢？ 比如说： Code: int shm[66][66]; for (i=0;i<66;i++)  …
<eN_Joy_> 大家每次有内核升级都会apply吗？我是remote工作，一想到要重启机器，总有点担心。。。
<okko2> okko
<willis_> 没有人吗
<eN_Joy_> willis_: 我也是第一次来，貌似现在人不多啊。。。
<willis_> 人好少
<Lex__> 求教
<Lex__> Downloads文件夹被更改了位置  
 * okko2 slaps okko around a bit with a large trout
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安裝后 grub-bios出錯，無法啓動求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418456 各位兄弟們，求救了 先說下分區的情況:(fstab) Code: # /etc/fstab: static file system information # <file system>   <dir>   <type>   <options>   <dump>   <pass> # /dev/sda2 UUID=60fcc612-9189-42b1-adc8-fd5b85e07b4b   /     …
<okko> .
<okko> .
<okko> .
<okko2> .
<yelin> hi
<^k^> yelin, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<yelin>  :) 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox安装什么插件，屏闭不安全脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418458 firefox 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-05 10:38
<yelin> good
<Saturn_> 大家好， 有人用过 ncurses 库吗
<Saturn_> getmaxyx(WINDOW *,  int rows, int cols) 到底是如何初始化 rows， cols 的。 没理由啊
<pity> 刚不小心把终端搞坏了，输入 v 不上屏了，好像进入了 visual 格式一样
<pity> 格式 => 模式
<\cx> okko是谁的机器人? 快停了. 
<\cx> 每次进来都弹个窗口, 纯粹是浪费时间. 毫无意义. 
<pity> 我也觉得 okko 是个机器人
<okko> i am an android
<yelin> android……
<yelin> 管理员设置的机器人呗
<iMadper> cfy又不在...
<iMadper> roylez__: 长尾席.
<Saturn_> 谢谢大家， 问题解决了， 刚刚看了一下源码 getmaxyx是macro 而不是func
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> roylez: 尾巴没了... 壁虎席
<pity> 我的终端里不能输入 v h m 三个字符了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.10，重启笔记本后Ubuntu启动失败，请大虾指点~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418461 在下新手，刚试着安装Ubuntu，遇到问题了，请大虾指导下~ 我是用EasyBCD引导硬盘安装的方法安装的Ubuntu，保留了Win7，双系统。 安装Ubuntu的分区是按照教程来的，从Win7 …
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 单奔
<iMadper> pity: 键盘坏了??
<pity> iMadper: 没坏，iterm2 里完全可以输入
<iMadper> pity: ... 不知道了, 你这情况太诡异....
<pity> iMadper: 我改了一点儿 .bash_profile 但好像改动和这个现象没什么关系
<iMadper> pity: 没关系的... 你这太诡异了... 问问扎西吧...
<pity> iMadper: 扎西
<alpha080>  德勒
<iMadper> pity: 扎西是 渣席...
<pity> iMadper: 哈哈
<pity> 按下 m 是 tab 键的功能……
<yelin> ぱ
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS播放网页flash时常常没有声音，但重启一下电脑后就有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418464 ubuntu12.04LTS播放网页flash时常常没有声音，但重启一下电脑后就有了，菜鸟求助大神。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 justdoitABC — 2013-04-05 11:47
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用13.04火速解决问题
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 每日构建13.04安装时提示no texts! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418465 我下载每日构建的13.04刻成光盘，安装时无法选择试用、安装、检查光盘、测试内存等哪个选项都提示： no texts /casper/vmlinuz:file not found 这是怎么回事？怎么样才能安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013- …
<pity> 晕，是 bash 中不能输入 v m h 三个字符了，跟终端没关系
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令，卸载安装了软件包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418468 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-05 12:30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows和ubuntu共存对ubuntu运行程序有影响吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418470 windows和ubuntu共存对ubuntu运行程序有影响吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 liubing1990 — 2013-04-05 13:17
<peanut_HRQ> 我安装时只有/分区，现在想吧/home独立出来，怎么做比较好？
<iOpera> peanut_HRQ: 去论坛找。步骤都有
<sidgwick> 我遇到了一个麻烦, 不太好描述, 给位帮我看看
<sidgwick> 是这样的, 我希望不用main函数, 写一个小的C程序, 能办到么?
<sidgwick> hello??????
<airead_> sidgwick, 你运行它么？
<sidgwick> 没法ld啊, 何谈运行??
<alpha080> 我遇到了一个麻烦, 不太好描述, 给位帮我看看
<airead_> sidgwick, 要不你把场景描述一下，不然都不知道你想干嘛
<alpha080>  是这样的, 我希望不用小蝌蚪, 生一个小孩, 能办到么?
<alpha080> hello??????
<airead_> alpha080, 裸板可以 :)
<iOpera> alpha080: 可以，准备一顶绿帽子就是。
<iOpera> 不用main的，换其他语言
<airead_> iOpera, 那也得小蝌蚪
<sidgwick> 恩, 我在自己写操作系统(对着书写的).开机引导做完了, 怎么执行程序?(我能执行汇编写的), 没法执行C写的, 我想是linux的elf格式的原因. 我想, 能不能用汇编写个main函数, 然后链接
<iOpera> airead_: 你居然不懂。。
<airead_> iOpera, 可能真不懂了，说说
<iOpera> 汇编的系统，调用elf，那要一个完整的架构吧
<airead_> sidgwick, 实现一个 p 兼容的
<sidgwick> 书上都是作者弄好的编译器, 连接器, 我想用linux自带的的
<sidgwick> 但是, 我感觉不行
<sidgwick> 所以, 我就想, 先用gcc -S把C变成汇编, 再编译, 可是也行不通
<iMadper> sidgwick: 进入分页模式了? 
<sidgwick> 没有,
<iMadper> sidgwick: 那你还在实模式呢?
<iMadper> sidgwick: 实模式就想运行elf的程序?
<alpha080> 我遇到了一个麻烦, 不太好描述, 给位帮我看看
<sidgwick> 保护模式啊, 但是我看书上说, 不是分页模式, 有什么区别?
<Larex> sidgwick: 汇编下debug，这封文章可对你有启发吗？
<Larex> sidgwick: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/0603abe919e8b8f67c1cb982.html
<iOpera> iMadper: 你邮寄了没。我要投诉了。
<^k^> Larex ... ⇪ 《汇编语言》研究试验报告_百度文库
<alpha080>  是这样的, 我希望不用括号, 写一个lisp程序, 能办到么?
<alpha080> hello??????
<iMadper> iOpera: 投诉啥呀. 别急, 下雨, 没去实验室. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 还没把um1从实验室拿回来呢
<iOpera> 。还不在边上的哦。实验室。。
<sidgwick> 好吧, 我在看看. 不行再来请教
<iMadper> iOpera: 走路三十多分钟呀!
<iOpera> 的士。我出钱。lol
<iMadper> iOpera: 下雨, 我连饭堂都没去, 叫的外卖....
<iOpera> 啥实验室？
<sidgwick> alpha080, 请不要打击初学者:'(
<iMadper> iOpera: 大学城, 有个鸟出租呀...
<airead_> alpha080, 你是机器人么？
<iOpera> 高级的城
<iMadper> iOpera: 明天给你发, 放心啦, 发申通.
<iOpera> 好罗。
<iMadper> alpha080: 可以的~ 写一个自己的预处理器, 用``zuokuohao'' 替换(
<iOpera> 申通，会不会丢失
<iMadper> iOpera: 丢了算我的. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 或者发顺丰?
<iOpera> hoho 随便啦
<iMadper> sidgwick: 随便看, 三十天自制操作系统 那本书, 一开始没多久就告诉你怎么调用c程序了. 
<airead_> alpha080, 你现在在干什么呢？
<iMadper> sidgwick: 不是, 是告诉你怎么调用c代码. 
<sidgwick> 恩, 我就看的这个, 我不想用作者给的编译器
<sidgwick> 我自己搞, 又行不通, 所以来请教大家的
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15用短c不行. 得用长c好听. 想买一副.
<freeflying> iMadper: 又烧了
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有呀... 我最近一年就入手了一个特价的tf15....
<iMadper> freeflying: 剩下的都是从同学/朋友那里强抢过来的....
<iOpera> gfrog: 
<freeflying> iMadper: 真好，我在没这样的同学和朋友呢
<iOpera> nnnd 噶嘛不在了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在学校, 大家一起混四年, 好基友自然多一些. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我也混过学校啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的意思是你需要一个强抢你东西的朋友? 那我很乐意. 
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<freeflying> 是买i7呢还是e3?
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪... e3... 有钱人...
<freeflying> iMadper: 淘宝山的e3比i7便宜很多啊
<freeflying> 就是不知道靠谱不靠谱
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] e3是什么cpu？
<iMadper> freeflying: 是吗? e3这东西, 性能其实是跟i5一个级别的吧?
<freeflying> iMadper: http://ark.intel.com/products/65729/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1245-v2-8M-Cache-3_40-GHz
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1245 v2 (8M Cache, 3.40 GHz)
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也正在看参数表.
<freeflying> iMadper: 看上去和i7没啥区别，还支持ecc
<iMadper> freeflying: 少个集成显卡. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我给你看的这个带 HD4000的核心
<iMadper> freeflying: 那我去看看
<freeflying> iMadper: 淘宝？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不然你还能去哪儿买? jd没有吧?
<freeflying> iMadper: jd只有1230, 价格跟i7差不多
<freeflying> iMadper: 你找到靠谱的淘宝店跟我说下
<iMadper> freeflying: 1230不好, 32nm的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也不知道谁靠谱呀, 没买过这么高端的东西. 
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 记得找v2版的，才是22nm
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 怎么看谁靠谱呀? 买的多? 评论多?
<freeflying> iMadper: cpu+主板+内存，下来也得3k多了
<freeflying> iMadper: 只能这么找吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 最近内存涨得太厉害, 现在买亏了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 老大难问题，求助加吐槽，跪谢各位看官 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418472 问题一：cpu间歇性占用率超高： 断断续续用linux也有将近两年时间了，中间换过一个笔记本。在换笔记本之前用的是联想G450,N卡。在那个笔记本上只装过ubuntu11.04和linux mint，当时感觉挺好， …
<iMadper> freeflying: 貌似是尔必达倒闭?破产之类的吧.
<freeflying> iMadper: 确实啊，现在16G差不多700多了
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.hV3Asn&id=15869136702   盒装的太贵了. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 所以你一开始就是要找散装的?
<freeflying> iMadper: 只能是散片啊，盒装的太贵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有靠谱的. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 销售超过20的都不见到. 评论超过十条的都不见到. 
<airead> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0MDM4MzM2.html?f=16967234
<freeflying> iMadper: http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20130405&q=e3+1230+v2&bucket_id=5&nk=ubuntu_cn&suggest_query=e3+1230+v2&suggest=history_1&source=suggest&wq=e3+1
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: e3 1230 v2_淘宝搜索
<iMadper> freeflying: 你得单独配一个显卡还.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不然没法点亮机器. 
<iOpera> 要买车了。看看 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.ASK7lG&id=15284873159
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ XDS喜德盛 MX500 27速铝合金油压碟刹硬尾山地车油压肩控锁死前-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> iOpera: 有钱神! 膜拜!
<iMadper> iOpera: 不过车一般..
<iOpera> 噶嘛的1w多呢
<iOpera> 不碳素车架的，就这么多钱吧
<iMadper> iOpera: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.63.BaL4kI&id=22559308594
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 德国宝马BMW2012年款BMW越野山地自行车 原装正品-淘宝网
<iOpera> BMW的，一听就山寨。不要
<iMadper> iOpera: 是德国宝马原产的. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 宝马都山寨了... 
<iOpera> 不还是Shimano的套件嘛。凭啥
<iOpera> 给家里人一说，肯定认为山寨的。lol
<iMadper> 哈哈, 好吧...
 * iMadper 频道里土豪太多. 吾等吊丝掩面...
<freeflying> iOpera: 上bf吧
<iOpera> 别人说，买不起汽车，买单车。会被嘲笑的。
<iOpera> bf是啥
<iMadper> brainfXXk?
<freeflying> bikefriday
<iOpera> 我附近逛逛，不要很贵的。又不去显摆。
<iMadper> iOpera: bf不贵, 不过多是小车. 
<iOpera> 这像小孩的车嘛。
<freeflying> iOpera: 这个是折叠，你可以放后备箱
<iOpera> 蛋疼。我才不放车后备箱。
<iOpera> 对折叠的，没好感
<freeflying> iMadper: 实在不想买不带集显的，linux下用非intel显卡太痛苦了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 是. 
<freeflying> iOpera: trek吧
<iOpera> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17417410777&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102251983:6:trek:733d00b8b4f02bb9546792d117b496c2&ali_trackid=1_733d00b8b4f02bb9546792d117b496c2 美女，只要188
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 正品 wellcls 2013新款特价长袖骑行服 女款长袖骑行套装 2色可选-淘宝网
<iMadper> iOpera: 你穿女款?
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 头天，专卖店的，准备用V刹，卖油压碟刹的价格，忽悠我。nnnnd
<linan> 有人用过texmacs来作为mathematica的前端么？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] iopera也是单车爱好者啊
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 山地车初学者握个手～
<linan> 有人吗？
<^k^> linan, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 有人的
<freeflying> iMadper: 1230很多，1245很少有卖
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 刚才我也发现了. 
<Larex> 下午好
<AutumnDog> 大家好~~~
<iMadper> freeflying: 要不乖乖i7?
<^k^> AutumnDog, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<AutumnDog> 终于找到组织了~
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] u的性能没的说
<Larex> AutumnDog: 呵呵
<AutumnDog> 你好~
<freeflying> iMadper: i7好贵啊
<Larex> AutumnDog: 你好
<iOpera> 蝉.
<iMadper> freeflying: 1230你还得配一个610之类的来点亮电脑... 
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 12.10安装了新立得在哪儿啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418473 我用 apt-get安装了新立得找不到在哪儿 统计信息: 发表于 由 thomas1119 — 2013-04-05 14:50
<iOpera> freeflying: 你买cpu？自己diy?
<peanut_HRQ> exit
<iMadper> freeflying: 1245, 卖的少, 你得自己担风险. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 1245我昨天看到有卖1580
<freeflying> iOpera: 屌丝啊只好diy了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 1580/1600都有, 都可以. 
<iOpera> freeflying: nnnd 侯总啊。还自己动手。
<iOpera> 找秘书去动手diy吧
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w185042797.24.f5Sfiy&scm=1007.172.0.0&id=4109121388&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个i7的价格貌似不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不过, 你不等haswell?
<iMadper> freeflying: 也就俩月了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: haswell不是跳票了吗
<jusss> roylez__: Dracula 2012真是一部神作
<iMadper> freeflying: 跳了? 我最近没关注... ... 那就多等等吧...
<jusss> roylez__: 和美国战舰一样的神作
<jusss> 寂静岭2有人看过没
<AutumnDog> 看过了~
<freeflying> iMadper: 刚出来的东西还是不用为好啊
<AutumnDog> 网上一大堆、
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 已经被汉化了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 电玩都可以下载到
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 寂静岭1+2
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 中文汉化版
<freeflying> iMadper: 而且haswell的DT版对ivy bridge没太大变化啊，功耗没减多少
<AutumnDog> 请教一下，irc怎么打出对某人讲话的？不懂
<iMadper> freeflying: 还行, 用linux没问题. 测试很多了已经. 连usb控制器之类的都测试完了. 
<Larex> AutumnDog: 
<Larex> 打出开头，按tab
<freeflying> iMadper: haswell没架构性的变化啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 外围的提高也不少呀... 自带的usb3.0控制器. hd4600的显卡. 
<AutumnDog> 打出开头，然后……不是吧，你不是mIRC吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 况且, 等haswell出来了, 老版会下调价格吧?
<freeflying> iMadper: sigh, 我不能等它几个月不做事啊
<Larex> AutumnDog: 都应该有tab键补齐吧
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Larex> :-(
<tenzu> roylez__: 主席尾巴够长的
<tenzu> 小谢走了
<tenzu> AutumnDog: 你是想问这个么？
<AutumnDog> tenzu yup~
<tenzu> AutumnDog: 你已经会了，恭喜
<AutumnDog> tenzu 为什么你有冒号呢
<AutumnDog> tenzu 没什么好高兴的，十几年没用irc，玩玩、
<tenzu> AutumnDog: 应该是客户端自定义的，每个客户端默认的不通
<AutumnDog> Larex 是的是的，跨平台，但是主要做B/S 开发。。
<AutumnDog> Larex 那你是程序猿么。。。
<Larex> October21: 欢迎
<Larex> AutumnDog: 不是啊 我不做程序猿
<AutumnDog> Larex 那你是？。。。
<October21> 你好！
<October21> 下午好！
<AutumnDog> October21 hi~ im October26~
<tenzu> Larex: 工程尸？
<October21> AutumnDog why 26
<AutumnDog> tenzu im java programmer
<Larex> 我就是个linux爱好者
<AutumnDog> tenzu not him/her
<October21> Larex me too
<AutumnDog> Larex i c...
<tenzu> AutumnDog: 拜见程序员
<Larex> AutumnDog: 拜见java。。。
<Larex> :-D
<AutumnDog> Larex im java programmer, but knows nothing about linux, fake~
<jusss> tenzu是个较受
<October21> AutumnDog why October26???
<Larex> AutumnDog: 我不是很喜欢win环境
<AutumnDog> jusss 此话怎讲？
<October21> 教授？
<AutumnDog> jusss 大牛都在装乞丐？
<tenzu_> jusss: 谢谢你的介绍
<Larex> juess：哈哈
<jusss> tenzu_: 你竟然也有尾巴。。。
<tenzu_> jusss: 谢谢你的介绍
<jusss> 额，好吧
<jusss> tenzu_: 较受
<tenzu_> jusss: 刚开了下vpn神马的
<AutumnDog> October21 <October21> AutumnDog why October26??? 
<AutumnDog> October21 cos i was born...
<jusss> tenzu_: 给我个吧，vpn
<jusss> tenzu_: ssh也行
<tenzu_> jusss: 我也只是临时用一下，朋友的，不好一直用
<jusss> tenzu_: 你那个南洋理工的没了？
<tenzu_> jusss: 我的免费ssh都挂了
<October21> AutumnDog I was born in October 1st not 21(ha ha!)
<AutumnDog> jusss i use ssh spring struts2 hibernate
<tenzu_> jusss: 那个用不了了
<Larex> October21: im using awesome as well
<jusss> tenzu_: 额，好吧
<AutumnDog> October21: so...u means u are 21...
<October21> AutumnDog yeah
<jusss> AutumnDog: 外国人？
<Larex> October21: 不过fcitx-sougou还是很犀利啊。。。
<tenzu_> jusss: 你买个vps吧，然后让我蹭vpn
<jusss> tenzu_: 买不起。。。
<jusss> tenzu_: 可以合买
<AutumnDog> jusss Cantonese
<October21> Larex 其实我想学形码
<Larex> tenzu_：哈 原来有两个tenzu
<tenzu> 哼哼，合体完毕
<Larex> October21: 什么是形码 求科普
<Larex> tenzu: 恭喜成功合体
<tenzu> jusss: 你买哪儿的？
<tenzu> Larex: 谢谢啊
<October21> Larex 就是结合拼音和笔画
<October21> Larex 打拼音太多就会忘记笔画了
<jusss> tenzu: 你说吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 最要命的是不会写字
<jusss> tenzu: 我对vps一点不会
<tenzu> jusss: 我也不会，那买毛啊
<October21> UbuntuTalk 对的
<jusss> tenzu: 请教hamo roylez
<October21> 搜狗的拼音副作用比较大，我不是贬低，只是提醒
<tenzu> jusss: 主席手里应该有能用的，蛤蟆那儿就不知道了。让他们教还不如找他们要个现成的
<October21> 昨天教我的查IP的方法（CURL）谁能解释下
<October21> ipv6?
<iMadper> October21: /whois   , 如果没有cloak, 就有ip了.
<iMadper> October21: 然后去随便一个有数据库的网站一查, 就知道那个ip的地理位置了. 
<iMadper> October21: 还有啥需要解释的?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu下iNode每隔40多秒就断了，又需要重连，求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418476 Ubuntu下iNode每隔40多秒就断了，又需要重连，求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wenxiaodong — 2013-04-05 15:50
<jusss> tenzu: 那找主席要个好了
<October21> 就是传参数给curl
<October21> 我昨天没记住
<tenzu> jusss: 主席能给么？
<iMadper> October21: 哦, 你说那个呀? 那个一看就是某个网站给的接口嘛
<tenzu> jusss: 弄个goagent用用得了
<jusss> tenzu: 你跟他关系那么好，让他送你
<tenzu> jusss: 我没那脸
<jusss> tenzu: goagent，没用过。。。
<jusss> tenzu: 你有的
<October21> 我不知道怎么找这个接口，想用CLI
<tenzu> jusss: 还不错，大部分时候都好使
<jusss> tenzu: ofan如果还活着，我都想买ofan的
<jusss> ofan: 你还活着没
<tenzu> jusss: 他驾鹤西游了？
<jusss> tenzu: 不知道，反正n长时间没见他开口了
<tenzu> jusss: 话说很久没见他叫卖了
<iMadper> 昨天还看 ofan 蹦出来说了一句话呢. 
<iMadper> tenzu: 可能是被人包了
<jusss> tenzu: 他该不会被xx了吧
<tenzu> iMadper: 你这思路很不错
<October21> 问一句，怎么进校园网（IP限制）？
<iMadper> 啥叫 进校园网? 
<October21> 学校内网
<iMadper> October21: 你是要在校外, 登录校内的网络?
<October21> 我们不能访问学校
<October21> 恩
<October21> 学校买的数据库不能用
<iMadper> October21: 问问题, 要说清你现在的情况, 以及你想做什么.   这个好说, 或者用学校的vpn, 或者找个同学开ssh转发, 你自己有外网ip, 让他反向链接你
<tenzu> October21: 校园vpn
<iMadper> October21: 况且, 这也不叫ip限制. 这叫nat穿透.
<tenzu> iMadper: 行家
<October21> 学校的内网不是主干，我们学生在校外（我是网络盲）
<iMadper> tenzu: 怎敢在教授面前放肆. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 我是外行，真的
<iMadper> October21: 我知道.  我刚才说的两个方法都可以. vpn或者找校内的朋友帮你开ssh转发. 
<iMadper> tenzu: 他问的估计是访问校内数据库这种东西, 你是行家了吧?~
<October21> 怎么搞校内VPN？
<tenzu> iMadper: 我这儿是校园vpn，不过我家直接连校园网了
<October21> 我们没内应啊？
<iMadper> tenzu: 家里直接连校园网了?!?!? 怎么办到的.. 你搬家到学校里面住了?
<iOpera> 疼疼，最近没在学校散布啥片子吧
<iMadper> October21: vpn是你们学校提供的服务.
<October21> 要申请吧？
<iOpera> iMadper: 校园网适合你去。猛下pt
<tenzu> iMadper: 就住学校家属区啊，以前没开通校园网而已
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<iMadper> iOpera: 对呀, 不然我震古烁今的六维帐号是怎么出来的?~ lol~
<iMadper> tenzu: gaoji!
<tenzu> iOpera: 我从来都是下载，不上传
<iOpera> tenzu: 你不乖，重来不公布些片子给我们下载。
<iOpera> iMadper: 恩
<tenzu> pt真爽，泰囧都能搞来高清的，还不用花钱
<October21> iMadper 你是校园网
<iMadper> October21: 哦. 
<iOpera> http://www.letv.com/ptv/pplay/85039.html
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 绿林大冒险 高清完整版 - 在线观看 - 乐视网
<October21> 这bot也太机智了吧！
<tenzu> iOpera: 崽崽看日本明星的片子么？
<jusss> http://www.youporn.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn
<iOpera> tenzu: 别乱说
<jusss> tenzu: 崽崽都是看欧美的
<tenzu> iOpera: 我是说高仓健那种，你想什么呢？
<October21> iMadper 有没有第三种方法啊？
<jusss> tenzu: 亚洲的没激情
<iOpera> tenzu: 去。
<iMadper> October21: 跑回学校去. 
<tenzu> jusss: 这是你说的，我可没说
<iMadper> October21: 你啥学校? vpn都没有?
<October21> iMadper 我们本来就在校外
<iMadper> October21: 那就用vpn呀, 干嘛不用?!
<October21> VPN我不知道那里去申请
<iMadper> October21: 打电话给贵校网络中心. 
<tenzu> October21: 网络中心问问
<October21> 我不想去图书馆查
<iOpera> iMadper: 看这破letv，居然限流。 http://imagebin.org/252865
<iMadper> iOpera: 人家那是数学. 2sin(t)
<iOpera> 太高级了点
<October21> iMadper 网络中心差死，最近选课是在0点搞定
<tenzu> 好规则的曲线
<iMadper> October21: 这不是网络中心的问题. 多数情况下, 应该骂东软国际. 
<iOpera> tenzu: 10M的速度，就是这样浪费的
<iMadper> October21: 他们再差, 告诉你一下vpn服务的地址的能力还是有的. 
<tenzu> iOpera: 我这儿限制流量…
<October21> iMadper 哦
<Larex> 这电压
<October21> 电压？
<Larex> October21: 家里电压不稳
<tenzu> 有点冷
<iMadper> ten
<iMadper> tenzu: 来广州?
<October21> 冒昧的问一句，有没有百度贴吧的LINUX客户端？
<iMadper> 贴吧要客户端干嘛?
<jusss> 死亡录像有人看过没
<jusss> 好看没
<Larex> October21 安卓有。。。
<October21> 刷新不好
<Larex> October21 你有这么关注贴吧？
<October21> 我只有WM手机
<Larex> October21 我也有
<iMadper> 初中的时候, 经常关注学校的贴吧, 后来大了, 就不看了.
<October21> 贴吧随便些
<October21> 很长时间没去论坛
<October21> Larex 不会吧
<October21> 就是因为它我才折腾电脑
<tenzu> iMadper: 去广州干嘛？
<iMadper> tenzu: 暖和. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 太潮湿
<iMadper> tenzu: 你顺便去东莞
<tenzu> iMadper: 你报销？
<iMadper> tenzu: 我自己都没钱去
<tenzu> iMadper: 那咱俩找神报销
<iMadper> tenzu: 拉神一起来, 让他直接出钱就好了
<AutumnDog> 不要来广州，广州现在空气污染很严重。。。
<iMadper> AutumnDog: ???? 你确定???!!
<AutumnDog> 没什么可以给你们玩的
<AutumnDog> 我是广州人
<tenzu> iMadper: 神得照顾崽崽，带上崽崽花费太高
<iMadper> AutumnDog: 连着下了两周雨了... 空气还不好?!
<Larex> October21 之前是多普达 后面是htc
<AutumnDog> 现在下雨也没用了，下雨空气也不清新
<iMadper> AutumnDog: 那是你没去过北京. 
<iMadper> AutumnDog: 没见过真正的脏空气~
<Larex> 都回家啊 家里空气好
<iMadper> AutumnDog: 广州就算不错了. 
<iMadper> Larex: 家是北京的. 不好意思. 
<October21> 我还试过rhobuntu
<Larex> iMadper 北京啊.....宏伟的古城。。。。。
<Larex> October21 那是什么
<iMadper> 现在的北京, 就是个渣渣. 
<iOpera> tenzu: 你居然想去东莞？你思想不纯啊。
<October21> 老外移植的LXDE ubuntu
<iOpera> 让你家女王鞭你
<tenzu> iOpera: 是小谢要带我去
<iOpera> 。。。搞反了吧。好意思这样说
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~
<tenzu> iMadper: 你别不承认
<iMadper> tenzu: 我说我要带你去了? 我是让你自己去的...
<iOpera> tenzu: iMadper比你小多了。你好意思。。
<Larex> October21 lxde比较轻巧啊
<iMadper> tenzu: <iMadper> tenzu: 你顺便去东莞    说的是让你去~ lol~
<Larex> October21 不过现在xfce就可以了
<iOpera> iMadper: 这样的教授，误人啦。是吧
<tenzu> iOpera: 你报销我就带他去！
<iMadper> iOpera: 就是!
<iOpera> 你家女王会找我算账的。
<tenzu> iOpera: 女王不管这个
<October21> 512MHz MSM7k 跑起来吃力，而且电源管理有问题，不如HD2
<iOpera> iMadper: 你相信他这句不。
<iMadper> iOpera: 他肯定拿钱之后, 变成自己住两晚~ lol~
<iOpera> 9494
<Larex> October21 我就是用了hd2
<Larex> October21 花样还挺多
<iMadper> iOpera: 或者变成一晚双飞. 
<iOpera> 然后女王找我麻烦。。。
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> iMadper: momo 你蛮熟悉套路的嘛
<Larex> iOpera YY无限停不下来了。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 看法制进行时看多了就知道了. 
<iOpera> 丫丫？
<iOpera> hoho
<October21> 我还在挣扎，不想android,想弄个KPW
<tenzu> iOpera: 我给你介绍个女教师吧
<iOpera> tenzu: 你先给 iMadper 介绍一个吧
<iMadper> 别!
<tenzu> iOpera: 他喜欢管楼阿姨
<iOpera> 。。。 iMadper 学海无涯。你这都不懂。
<iMadper> iOpera: .. .. .. 我一直在学... 到是你...
<iOpera> 是嘛。居然在学。为什么女教师，你就不干了？
<tenzu> iOpera: 你看你，小学没上完，被笑话了吧
<iOpera> 啥啥
<iMadper> iOpera: 妹子太麻烦了... 宁可单身. 
<iOpera> tenzu: 把女王的电话给我吧。我把你的话，转发过去。
<iOpera> ..
<tenzu> iMadper: 你forever alone啊
<iMadper> tenzu: 等找到一个脾气好的再说...
<tenzu> iOpera: 女王就在我旁边
<iOpera> tenzu: 呸。给一个视频，我就信
<iOpera> iMadper: 可怜的，你看来被折磨了
<jusss> 女王是啥？
<tenzu> iOpera: 我不跟你裸聊
<iMadper> iOpera: 说出来都是泪呀.... 
<iOpera> tenzu: 。。。说女王，没说你。
<tenzu> iMadper: 你有看上的么？
<iOpera> iMadper: ...
<jusss> 拿着小皮鞭穿着紧身皮衣的？
<iMadper> tenzu: 有呀. 不过暂时没打算出手...
<iOpera> jusss: 是啊。教授的lp号称女王
<iMadper> 就是红太狼嘛~~ 
<October21> jusss 你哪里放出来的？
<iOpera> iMadper: 不至于吧。
<jusss> iOpera: 那他们有玩各种游戏吗？什么滴蜡啦，皮鞭啦之类的
<iOpera> jusss: 你小心，得罪了教授，你有得受的。
<iOpera> 。停电
<tenzu> iMadper: 早上手早生娃
<iOpera> nnnnd
<tenzu> iOpera: 你说了什么不该说的？
<iMadper> tenzu: 不着急... 我才21.
<iOpera> tenzu: 我说啥都没关系。你说错了，才有事情出现嘛
<tenzu> iMadper: 小伙子，保重你的肾
<t0lk> 大家好,请教个问题阿,谢谢了http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=418477
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩. 虽然我现在是单身在宿舍. 不过我中午还是要了一份当归地熟顿排骨.
<^k^> t0lk ⇪ t: 源代码安装audacious无法正常播放音乐,搜索后仍然不能解决 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> 蜗牛也是_牛
<iOpera> t0lk: 你paplay可以播放mp3不
<tenzu> iMadper: 说的我饿了
<t0lk> iOpera mlayer可以播
<iMadper> tenzu: 我也是... ...
<iMadper> mplayer统一用的mencoder解码吧? 
<iOpera> t0lk: 你哪啥图片？都不显示
<iMadper> t0lk: 你找个wav用你编译的播放器播放试试看.
<iMadper> t0lk: 要是也不能播放, 就不是解码器的问题. 
<t0lk> iOpera http://imagebin.org/252869
<October21> iMadper m encoder 是编码吧？
<iOpera> audacious 不知道使用什么库。看来另类。
<iMadper> October21: 他不能解码?!??!?
<iOpera> t0lk: 命令行哪参数不对嘛。
<iOpera> Makefile的问题
<t0lk> iOpera configure;make;make三步走啊,INSTALL文件也没其他说明阿
<e-450> 华硕 1225B 笔记本 有兄弟在用吗？
<t0lk> iOpera 只要能把audacious问题解决就行了,不知道啥问题啊.弄了很久了,烦死了
<iOpera> t0lk: 去Makefile里面，把哪-fforce-men去掉，再make试试
<iOpera> 只是，要这播放器干嘛。
<iOpera> lin的播放器，都没啥特色，基本一样
<October21> iOpera 小巧啊！
<iOpera> mocp嘛
<iOpera> 下班。
<tenzu> 神去东莞了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 源代码安装audacious无法正常播放音乐,搜索后仍然不能解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418477 系统ubuntu10.04LTS,apt安装audacious版本有点老了,想安装更新版本的audacious. 从http://audacious-media-player.org/上下载3.2.4源码包与插件包. 然后先安装源码包,再安装插件包. 正常安装,但 …
<sidgwick> 各位, 把C代码用gcc -S变成汇编, 再用as编译, 这算不算在用C语言写程序??
<October21> jinger7281 你昨天怎么查的IP？
<jinger7281> October21 客户端自己带的
<jinger7281> pidgin
<October21> jinger7281 不会吧？
<jinger7281> 肯定的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] pidgin还有这个功能？
<jinger7281> 你点一下名字 然后右键看看
<jinger7281> 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 原来是指IRC
<jinger7281> 昵称: UbuntuTalk
<jinger7281> 用户名: ~UbuntuTal@ovz.lax.main.archlinuxcn.org
<jinger7281> 真名: XMPP 连通机器人
<jinger7281> 服务器: wolfe.freenode.net (Manchester, England)
<jinger7281> 目前位于: #ubuntu-cn 
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<^k^> jinger7281:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jinger7281> 看见我发的信息了吗？
<jinger7281> 这是获取到的信息
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 看见了
<October21> jinger7281 我只是惊讶，我不想改变系统的IRC
<jinger7281> 我估计你的客户端也可以看
<October21> jinger7281 没这详细，可能要插件
<jinger7281> NickServ info October
<October21> 我现在还没开始配置irssi
<jinger7281> 看见我给你发的指令了吗？
<jinger7281> 带上/
<October21> 恩，怎么用？
<jinger7281> msg
<jinger7281> 斜杠msg NickServ info October21
<jinger7281> 用这个命令你就可以看我的信息了
<October21> 不行
<October21> 知道物理地址要IP数据库
<jinger7281> 你去百度一下或者是直接链接淘宝的API自动获取也可以啊
<jinger7281> http://blog.csdn.net/xzknet/article/details/2030299这个是关于irc的指令 里边很多有意思的东西
<^k^> jinger7281 ... ⇪ IRC命令行帮助指南，揭开IRC的神秘面纱 - 虫二的专栏~~在路上~~~ - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<October21> 恩，其实我找到了离线查的工具
<hooluwa> hi,大神们。。。
<hooluwa> 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=418479
<^k^> hooluwa ⇪ ti: Ubuntu12.04编译sawfish出错, 附源码包， 错误信息 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 第一次刻录，请教些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418481 光盘是飞利浦 dvd+r 16x 4.7g ，想刻win7和ubuntu12.04的系统盘 是不是必须一次刻完？还是说可以第一次刻700m，下次继续刻，直到容量满或者刻坏？ 刻录不同东西是否应该用不同方式？能不能把所有东西都放一起 …
<e-450> 华硕 1225B 笔记本 有兄弟在用吗？
<hooluwa> 无语：This message was flagged as spam and has been denied.
<sikao_lfs> 今天的ubuntu更新火狐,大家的更新正常嘛?尤其是网页上点右键打开的菜单......好像菜单变的很大,且根本无效,无法使用!
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 安装symantec pcanywhere linux版软件过程中遇到的问题，请指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418482 由于现在在测试一个新的网络 认证软件，需要把IT部门员工的电脑全部更换为Linux系统，但是公司员工的电脑上基本上全部部署了这个pcanywhere客户端，这样就导致IT问题员 …
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<sikao_lfs> 还是机器人反应迅速...
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 哦我
<Larex> f
<Larex> 话说安卓手机也是可以irc
<sikao_lfs> 今天ubuntu更新了火狐,结果放动画不连续,一顿一顿的.右键菜单选项多了,但是全部失灵!
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我一直是下载官网上的firefox
 * jiero 一直不屑官网上下的firefox。。。因为到处都是错。
<sikao_lfs> 那你是怎么解决的?总不成我们使用chrome,可是总感觉chrome使用起来不舒服,且消耗资源.
<sikao_lfs> 受不了了.重启一下电脑,一个动画片20多分钟的,看了30分钟还没看玩.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 官网上有问题，难道Ubuntu编译的就没有问题了？而且我就没有遇到问题
<jiero> 。没问题。。。
<westbrown2013> hello
<^k^> westbrown2013, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<lingshu> 有人用texmacs作mathematica前端的吗？？
<lingshu> 有用texmacs作mathematica前端的吗？？
<westbrown2013> :-S
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • find /var -type f -exec rm -v {} \; 惹的祸！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418486 对这个标题大家别介意哈， 最近pidgin脾气有点大，点一下按钮就死机了。 在pidgin我加qq这个插件，知道是不是这个插件的事！ 然后我脾气也上来了，pacman -Rsc pidgin.又用新学到的命令， sudo find /| gr …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • deepin 如何安装unity http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418487 我是新手，用的是deepin系统，想安装一个unity桌面，linux deepin12.12用的是自己的桌面，挺好用，但是有个很大的问题就是很容易挂掉{不知道是不是我个人的原因}，中午把系统挂起了一下，睡了一觉起来以后竟然 …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<abinez> 次饭
<abinez> 肚子在唱歌
<October21> cmus 的DECnet是什么意思啊？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ?win7硬盘安装ubunt13.04beta1 ，vmlinuz和 initrd.lz 还有镜像到底放哪儿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418489 在论坛的视频里面看的是要把 vmlinuz和 initrd.lz 放在C盘根目录 度娘好几个网站上写的是vmlinuz和 initrd.lz跟镜像iso文件都要放在C盘根目录 百度文库里 说要把vmlinuz和  …
<imtxc_> test
<October21> eexp cmus 的DECnet是什么意思啊？
<imtxc_> 哎呀
<imtxc_> 掉线了又?
<iMadper> imtxc_: /time
<iMadper> imtxc_: 最快知道自己是不是在线. 
<October21> iMadper cmus 的DECnet是什么意思啊？
<iMadper> October21: 谁知道. 自己google吧. 
 * iMadper 莫做伸手党.
<imtxc_> 赞  imadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 我选好我的入门音箱了.  
<iMadper> imtxc_: 就ms88了. 等回去第二月发了工资就买. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 大嚎
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说猫猫还给你发工资呢？
<October21> iMadper 一播放器和DECnet有什么关系
<iMadper> October21: 都不知道decnet是啥.
<iMadper> imtxc: 等上班了才发. 而且, 也不一定是红帽
<iMadper> 想问问cfy实习的怎么样了, 不过他总是不上线. 
<October21> iMadper 刚才iOpera说cmus小,我就试了
<October21> 安装是提示设置DECnet
<iMadper> October21: 那你去找 iopera呀... 找我干嘛. 
<October21> 你冒出来了
<imtxc> 呃
<iMadper> October21: imtxc还毛出来了呢
<imtxc> 这两天好诡异
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经快受不了这里了
<imtxc> iMadper: 冒出来也犯事儿。。。
<imtxc> 不是啊，关键我没看懂他在说什么 
<iMadper> imtxc: 各种问问题不给上下文的. 
<October21> 我没跟他聊过
<imtxc> 理解不了。。。
<imtxc> 昨天那个哥们也是，看来我语文水平足够差了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的什么IM
<lingshu>  有用texmacs作mathematica前端的吗？？
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天忘了谁在问, 怎么链接学校网络(限制ip), 就这一句话, 我不知道是他不知道怎么登录h3c或者瑞杰. 还是要干嘛. 
<iMadper> imtxc: im是啥? 
<iMadper> imtxc: gtalk
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 后来问半天才说, 是要从校外访问校内资源, 这么容易表述的问题. 都说不清. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 买的这个屌丝平板装不了gtalk。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: VPN么
<alpha080> 啥破平板？
<iMadper> imtxc: 平板? android? 怎么会没有android
<imtxc> iMadper: nook啊 alpha080 
<alpha080> 啊，定制的
<imtxc> 是啊，里面没有google的框架
<alpha080> 那玩意儿怎么可能有gtalk
<iMadper> imtxc: 我跟他说了vpn或者找校内的朋友反向链接出来然后转发. 结果直接问我有没有第三种方法. 
<iMadper> imtxc: nook 可以刷的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 暂时没有完美的
<alpha080> 框架刷不进去么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的是nook啥? nook tablet?
<imtxc> iMadper: HD
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, hd的话, 还没root? root之后直接可以安装google play.
<abinez> 干嘛要装那个谷歌
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，没哟root，也没什么必要，而且更新之后就没了。。。
<abinez> 不装，肚子疼还是蛋疼啊？
<imtxc> abinez: 不能用gtalk啊
<abinez> 这样啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 更新没用吧. 可以关了. 
<abinez> GG疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 能有root还是有用的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 回北京了给带两本 playboy吧， iMadper root了之后唯一方便就是可以直接在平板上面装软件了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有第三方的rom，root用处不大
<imtxc> 现在只能数据线然后 adb install 装软件
<alpha080> cm不支持么？
<imtxc> alpha080: 没有完美支持的，问题还比较多
<iMadper> imtxc: 送的差不多了, 自己就一本了, 你要就给你. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西当礼物都拿不出手.
<imtxc_> 哥也享受享受
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为我不是正好去香港给你带, 所以都算是过期杂志了... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，顺便带上你的硬盘～～
<iMadper> imtxc: 我硬盘没啥东西的. 
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 好吧。。。
<alpha080> 这不科学。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我工作机来的, 上班都带. 放太多, 不安全. 
<iMadper> alpha080: :-)
<alpha080> 加密啊
<iMadper> alpha080: 太麻烦. 直接在线看多好. 
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 河南科技大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418490 河南科技大学，自动化。人人为我，我为人人。求河南科技大学校友。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zero-com — 2013-04-05 19:29
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 求在线地址
<imtxc> 那些个云点播不清晰啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还要看高清的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少要720吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不太关心画质. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了, 我换oss了, 感觉确实好了一点儿. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是挺值得的 
<imtxc> iMadper: oss是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: open sound system ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 和alsa对应那个.
<imtxc> 这样啊。。。 我以为是什么咸菜呢
<alpha080> 你的alsa有问题？
<iMadper> alpha080: 有点儿. 音量调到18或者以下, 就直接没声音了. 
<iMadper> alpha080: 但是19的声音又很大.  
<iMadper> alpha080: 索性, 我就直接换了oss4.2了. 
<alpha080> 旧机器吧？
<iMadper> alpha080: i5 + 8g内存的一个小笔记本. 
<alpha080> iMadper: 要不怎么还有这问题
<alpha080> 这= =
<alpha080> 什么牌子啊？
<iMadper> alpha080: hp. 
<iMadper> alpha080: 前几天还没这毛病... 我也懒得修.
<alpha080> 这么奇怪 
<iMadper> alpha080: 我的可是当年的hp中端笔记本呀~ 
<iMadper> alpha080: 声卡是idt的. 不过在linux下面, 统一识别为啥intel high xxxx
<lingshu> 唉，果断没人理我呀
<iMadper> lingshu: 问的太高端了. O_a
<October21> iMadper 我irssi可以alt切窗口，你的不能吗
<iMadper> October21: 可以切换, 但是会打断我当前的工作. 
<October21> iMadper 你们什么工作啊，以前也有人说过不过我不明白，非IT
<iMadper> October21: 我的工作就是忽悠. 
<iMadper> October21: 我也非it.
<iMadper> October21: 这里, imtxc是程序员. 
<October21> iMadper 都这么说，不能说明白吗？
<abinez> imtxc 吃饺子了吗
<iMadper> October21: 因为我不喜欢我的工作, 所以一般不说出来. 
<iMadper> October21: 就跟, 小偷一般也不愿意跟大家说靠顺别人东西混口饭吃. 
<October21> iMadper 我只是想弄明白，不会追问你隐私
<iMadper> October21: 我是做测试的. 不是程序员. 
 * iMadper 何必一定要让我再承认多一次我是做测试的...
<October21> iMadper 对了，上次那位说他不方便切窗口
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130405/000017.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 北京20余名买房者误信官员抛售二手房被骗近亿_新闻_腾讯网
<iMadper> 就是我. 不方便切窗口. 
<iMadper> C-x b 切换窗口. 
<October21> 我又不懂网络
<abinez> 你是哪里冒出来的
<debianer> iMadper: 你好
<iMadper> debianer: 好久不见~ 
<abinez> 不懂网络的青蛙
<imtxc_> iMadper 你才程序员
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我也想呀. 但我是测试. 
<October21> iMadper 不会吧？
<imtxc_> 你们都程序员
<iMadper> October21: 什么不会?
<abinez> 你们全家都是程序员
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<imtxc_> 我也是测试
<iMadper> 啊啊啊啊???? 你怎么也测试了?
<abinez> imtxc 
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你不是写c的吗?
<October21> iMadper 那你说我问你什么问题
<debianer> iMadper: 你有gtalk吗？我可以视频语音了
<iMadper> imtxc_: 别骗老子了. 
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<iMadper> debianer: 有, 我一直有加你吧.
<imtxc_> 我的梦想是去贵公司做测试  iMadper
<abinez> 骗你得啥子好处
<debianer> 有人有gtalk吗？我的chinesegann@gmail.com
<iMadper> imtxc_: 现在比较难了. 
<imtxc_> 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我有内部消息, 不能告诉你. 不过可以告诉你的是, 两年之内, 没戏. 
<imtxc_> 擦
<imtxc_> 两年
<imtxc_> 这么牛
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我是怕你伤心, 说的两年. 
<imtxc_> 。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc_> 好吧
<imtxc_> 猫猫这么牛了现在
<iMadper> imtxc_: :-) 其实考虑到你不是这个方向的. 所以, 你最好换一家公司考虑. novell一直在要人. 
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc_> 嗯，下个月了考虑
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 先面着再说? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 看你也不忙.
<adam8157> iMadper: 面了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 下周一. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 心情不好呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 到底什么地方 /ms
<adam8157> iMadper: good luck
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper: /msg
<adam8157> iMadper: 啷个?
<iMadper> adam8157: 咩?
<adam8157> iMadper: 怎么心情不好
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当当怎么今天有空了
<lingshu> 鼠用二笔怎么打？？
<iMadper> adam8157: 要英文面, 当然心情不好了
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<imtxc_> ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 技术面我到是不担心了. 要不你随便考考我?
<imtxc> iMadper: 都开始英文面了啊
<lingshu> “鼠”用二笔怎么打？？
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不. 技术面过了之后, 才有英文面. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 我今晚吃的什么
<iMadper> adam8157: 好有技术, 我算一下. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 自己在家煮面吃的?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 炒菜
<iMadper> adam8157: gaoji!
 * imtxc 目睹技术面
<iMadper> imtxc: 知道adam怎么进入的c家了吧?  lol~ adam8157 
<imtxc> iMadper: 懂了
<adam8157> imtxc: malloc()是怎么分配内存的
<imtxc> 你们都太有技术了 我要学习去了 不扯了
<iMadper> 面试官: 第一题, 你猜我吃没吃午饭, 猜对了就让你进.    adam8157 看了一下手表, 上午十点, 然后想了想, 说 吃了. 就进去了. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: glibc有自己的内存管理的. 
<iMadper> adam8157: malloc一下子分配一页或者几页, 然后留着慢慢让用户申请. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 底层调用什么syscall呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是说brk那个?
<imtxc> ad
<adam8157> iMadper: brk()和sbrk()原始的用处是什么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • HP ProBOOK 4421S笔记本装ubuntu12.04.02LTS过程详解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418494 亲。第一次在这里发帖。主要讲述一下我安装ubuutu12.04.02LTS（Lucid Lynx)）的安装过程及在这过程中遇到的问题。 我笔记本的配置。 HP4421s（WW386PA) 屏幕尺寸：14英寸 1366x768 CPU型号：Intel  …
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦... 这个卡了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看去. thx.
<adam8157> iMadper: 每次malloc()都会触发brk么? malloc(0)呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是每次都会brk呀. 因为一次会多申请. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 回来了 0 不会出发brk吧
<iMadper> adam8157: malloc(0)不会触发. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么高端
<adam8157> iMadper: malloc(0)会做什么
<adam8157> imtxc: 有么
<iMadper> adam8157: 返回一个指针. 虽然没有分配空间, 但是可以realloc
<imtxc> 唉，反正去不了贵猫了
<adam8157> iMadper: 差不多
<iMadper> adam8157: :-) 出一身汗呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要是问我kswapd函数之类的, 我还会回答... 
<iMadper> adam8157: 问我这个, 我都给忘了..
<adam8157> iMadper: fs的layout也看看吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要去他家？
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我去看看fs的去. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去, 我之前投简历, 人家不要我. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 那些kernel独有的, 不学不知道, 一看啥都没有的不重要, 体系结构知识最重要
<imtxc> 你们都在搞什么
<imtxc> 算了 闪
<adam8157> imtxc: momo
<iMadper> adam8157: 体系结构, i386的我知道. pe/pg/ cr0~3啥的, 都还是略懂.
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 你俩说哑谜啊。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 虚实内存地址怎么转换的, 是硬件操作还是软件计算?
<iMadper> mmu...
<iMadper> 多数体系都有了. 老的要死的体系结构才没有mmu.  adam8157 :-)
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥一定要有高端内存(大于1G内存 在ian
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥一定要有高端内存(大于1G内存 在ia32)
<iMadper> adam8157: 因为1/3来分配地址空间, 然后内存需要映射用户态空间的时候, 就用高于875~1g之间的还是多少的空间来映射
<iMadper> 好像不是875, 但是记不清具体的数字了. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 1024-128
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦 :-)
<adam8157> iMadper: 映射用户态空间?
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不拉我过去给你干活去?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你理解有误哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想想. 
<adam8157> iMadper: fatal
<Data-cn> 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 找到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我了个去...
<adam8157> iMadper: huh?
<iMadper> adam8157: 剩下那128MB(4G-3G-896MB)是用来做各种映射的, 包括整个高端内存的映射, 如果不留出这么一段做映射, 内核就只能管理1G的物理内存, 余下部分就只能浪费了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个解释?
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是没理解. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 你关键错在和用户空间没关系, 只是因为内核空间地址只有1G, 必须用这1G去映射4G甚至PAE的64G
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是映射用户空间
<iMadper> adam8157: 你剩下的3g空间不就是用户空间了?
<Ein> irssi也很好使的嘛！
<iMadper> adam8157: 前面的low和normal都不用映射的
<adam8157> iMadper: 要映射 只不过不分页而已, 有offset =,=
<adam8157> iMadper: 那就说PAE, 后头63G是什么?
<iMadper> adam8157: pae后面的63g都是高端内存
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你说是去映射用户空间呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 我得再去想想. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个4只是正好一样而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 明白了. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实是物理内存的管理, 这时候还没到用户空间不用户空间的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • TeXmacs作Mathematica的前端遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418495 TeXmacs真的很强大呢。可以作很多种数学软件的前端，比如大名鼎鼎的maxima,octave,R等甚至还可以作mathematica的前端，只是不知道有没有人用或者想用TeXmacs作mathematica的前端。我用的 …
<adam8157> iMadper: 内核空间内想管理后头的内存也得映射
<adam8157> iMadper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#Python_3.3
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好, 我去看看去. 
<freeflying> adam8157: struct里如果只是变量的话好处有啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥意思
<freeflying> adam8157: type T struct {int i}
<iMadper> struct xxx {int a}
<iMadper> adam8157:你给我看的啥?
<adam8157> iMadper: py3
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没这么写过诶... 好处是不会有警告了, 用起来更灵活?
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 为啥?
<adam8157> iMadper: 顺便贴下而已
<adam8157> 趋势啊趋势, 希望加速py2的退休
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... py3要是默认了, 好多东西都得改...
<Ein> 我N9上的python还是2.6版的。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 那么写的好处是啥?
<freeflying> adam8157: type GenericOperation struct { Env string
<freeflying> }
<iMadper> adam8157: 没好处...
<adam8157> iMadper: 那他们为啥这么写... 我是没这么写过=,=
<mordory>   > 8*8
<^k^> mordory, eval return: 64
<iMadper> 想不到好处... adam8157 
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也想不到哦, 可能是java的语法糖吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 这是go里的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么赶紧ubuntu很慢，打开一个程序总是先显示“正在启动xxx” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418496 每次启动一个程序都是工具栏先显示“正在启动xxx”过上几秒甚至几十秒才显示程序启动的画面，然后再过几十秒程序才完全打开。。。。一个程序打开以后，再打开 …
<adam8157> freeflying: =,= 想不到哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 看见Go的骆驼命名我就浑身不舒服 sigh
<freeflying> adam8157: 我挺喜欢go的方式啊
 * adam8157 觉得kernel coding style最高
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 你选好cpu了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没呀, 你就买那个廉价的i7多好. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 不然, 你还得要一个显卡.
<freeflying> iMadper: 既然买i7，就还不如惊动或者卓越了
<iMadper> freeflying: è´µ.
<freeflying> iMadper: 有保啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我cpu没坏过...
<freeflying> iMadper: i7-3770配个b75的板子如何
<iMadper> freeflying: 板子看做工的. 
<abinez> 要Z77的主板
<abinez> 技嘉的不错
<iMadper> z77的, 很容易上千吧...
<freeflying> abinez: z77好在什么地方呢
<abinez> N多的性能特性
<freeflying> abinez: 用得上吗
<abinez> 技嘉的主板质量都很可靠
<abinez> 大把的用得上
<iMadper> abinez: 同不知道z77优势在哪里. 
<iMadper> abinez: 用料, asus的更好一些吧. 
<abinez> 错
<freeflying> iMadper: intel盒装cpu有风扇吧
<abinez> 话说华硕的就没有技嘉的好
<iMadper> freeflying: 有. 
<abinez> 我用华硕的都坏了好几块主板了
<abinez> 用技嘉的还没坏过主板呢
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/685855.html   这个主板, 听歌好. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【映泰Hi-Fi-Z77X】映泰（BIOSTAR ）Hi-Fi-Z77X 主板 (Intel Z77/LGA 1155)【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<freeflying> abinez: 我现在用的还是顶星的板子 lol
<abinez> 都是渣渣的牌子
<abinez> 神马顶星和映泰都比技嘉逊色一点
<abinez> 主板是技嘉、华硕、微星
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实吧, 电源也很贵的. 
<richyoung> 大家好请问谁知道win8运行命令查看电脑首次安装系统的时间啊
<abinez> 你是来这里踢场子的吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 超级花缩水之后, 现在能买的电源, 也就安钛克还有台达了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我之前的电源还能用不
<abinez> 跑来这里问win8
<iMadper> freeflying: 说说型号?
<abinez> Tt的电源也不错啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道你之前的是什么时代的了. 
<richyoung> 我的系统是win8的
<iMadper> abinez: tt的是台达代工的吧?
<abinez> 还有一个什么牌子了
<abinez> 也是挺好的
<abinez> 那个叫啥牌子了
<iMadper> 康舒. 挺好的. 
<abinez> 全汉
<abinez> 是全汉的牌子
<iMadper> 全汉已经缩水不是当年的全汉了... 现在都成全汗了. lol
<richyoung> ubuntu是操作系统还是虚拟机啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 航嘉的
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥钻石的
<iMadper> freeflying: 得说型号. 不过如果现在买, 航嘉这牌子直接不考虑. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来我现在机器上只有硬盘和机箱能用了啊
<richyoung> #weechat-cn
<iMadper> freeflying: 我帮你查查主板吧还是. 主板了解的不多, 我主要了解电源的. 
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.smarter.com.cn/computers-553/prod-73304650/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Huntkey 航嘉 HK400-55AP 冷静王钻石版2.3增强版 电源 (额定功率300W,)报价/价格,评测
<x_> 报到
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 13.04 Final beta 昨天发布了，怎没人评论吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418501 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1 ... -beta.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 ping — 2013-04-05 21:12
<abinez> 电源要选好的
<abinez> 那些便宜电源最好不要买
<abinez> 不然，你哭都没有眼泪
<abinez> 一切要买正规的产品
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的电源还可以沿用. :-)
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 先买主板好了
<abinez> 买个技嘉的主板
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 我估计用到现在, 波纹输出也悬了, 以后可以慢慢换. 
<abinez> 金士顿的内存
<abinez> 希捷的硬盘
<abinez> 技嘉的主板
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/679121.html
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【惠普Z210 】惠普（HP）Z210 SFF B0B30PA工作站（E3-1225 2G 500GB DVD 键鼠 Linux 三年上门服务）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<freeflying> iMadper: 这样整下来我还不如买这个了
<abinez> 罗技的键盘和鼠标
<abinez> 这个多少大洋？
<iMadper> freeflying: E3-1225 2G 500GB         2G呀.....
<abinez> 这个这个？
<abinez> 内存太小了
<iMadper> freeflying: Intel HD Graphics 2000    2000呀...
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在的机箱还能用
<freeflying> :)
<abinez> 我可以自己组装一个16GB的内存了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 电源也可以. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都不准备接显示器的
<abinez> 128GB的固态硬盘
<abinez> 极速运行虚拟机
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 显示器不用换. 换个显示器太贵
<iMadper> freeflying: 预装novell sled 11
<abinez> 可以同时运行4个虚拟机系统
<debianer> 你们给我组装一台小米2吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 显示器我倒是还有个24"的三星的，用了4年了
<iMadper> freeflying: pva?
<abinez> 土豪
<iMadper> freeflying: 以前的三星高端都是pva的... 土豪, 膜拜. 
<abinez> freeflying: 土豪啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 土壕
<freeflying> iMadper:  不知道是不是啊
<abinez> 四年的价格可是高高在上的
<freeflying> 四年前买的是HD的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 现在，都是普及4K的了
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-722142-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 联力Q11与GTX670的一次亲密接触 - 硬件SHOW - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> 4k普及没戏. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个貌似不错
<abinez> iMadper: 快普及了
<iMadper> chiphell, 你比我玩的深多了... freeflying 我也就看看玩家堂..
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实我最大的要求是静音
<abinez> N多的摄像头支持4k摄像了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这是 imtxc 昨天给我的
<iMadper> freeflying: 技嘉H77ITX WIFI 这东西, 目测2k
<abinez> 现在，给我有个HD的显示器，都觉得是很幸福的事情了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没查, 不过猜也是2000的价位. 这主板. 
<abinez> iMadper: 那个应该不用2k
<abinez> 是小主板来的
<freeflying> iMadper: 太贵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我擦.. 这么便宜...
<freeflying> iMadper: 一个主板就2K还不贵啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 额.. h77... 700左右. 
<abinez> 你要好的主板，看型号就知道了
<abinez> 技嘉就是那些游戏主板比较贵
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的要求是1 cpu核越多越好， 2 便宜 3 静音
<freeflying> iMadper: 主要用来跑kvm的
<abinez> 另外还有一些是UD5以上的主板就会贵一点
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥显卡性能我都没要求，不玩游戏
<adam8157> freeflying: VPS  哈哈哈哈哈哈
<abinez> 显卡还是要的
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.iddfRw&id=17713690935  这个. 比h77wifi
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Gigabyte/技嘉 B75N B75 迷你主板 双网卡 正品行货-tmall.com天猫
<abinez> 可以跑跑虚拟机
<freeflying> adam8157: 最近在公司的云里搞，都被nested kvm搞死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 一堆莫名其妙的问题
<abinez> 这个双网卡适合用来做软路由啊
<iMadper> freeflying: b75n是h77相同设计的. 少了没用的多sata3模块. 少了没用的wifi.
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦? 现在kvm支持nested了?
<iMadper> freeflying: 别的用料一样的. 便宜了200
<freeflying> adam8157: 有日子了啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 我看看
<adam8157> freeflying: 高级
<abinez> wifi是用来做HTPC的
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<abinez> adam8157: 你还没睡觉哇
<adam8157> abinez: 还早啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 其实我觉得现在的namespace这种方式的container更靠谱
<abinez> 不早了
<abinez> 我准备睡觉了
<adam8157> freeflying: support不全啊现在
<abinez> 困死了
<freeflying> adam8157: nani? 
<abinez> 今晚的网络真的很奇怪，特别的稳定
<adam8157> freeflying: kernel 的namespace查好多好多呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在很初级
<abinez> 一直都能在线
<freeflying> adam8157: 你没看最进那哥们提交的不定啊，基本达到openvz的水平了
<abinez> 没有断线
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有关注啊
 * bluezd 高级 !
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.itocp.com/html/20130111/article/itx/aa1.png
<freeflying> adam8157: 找HR要lwn的账号啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我有的啊
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 晚安，各位大神
<freeflying> iMadper: 技嘉的这个不错啊，两个5j45
<jiero> 内存。4GB啊。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 是呀. 你需要?
<freeflying> iMadper: 做bonding啊
 * jiero 发现自己用了 4年 4GB内存了，不论换啥电脑，几乎不久就上4GB。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> 不过反正有线和无线也能一起bonding
<iMadper> spdif输出我更关心一些.  freeflying   lol
<freeflying> adam8157: http://lwn.net/Articles/528078/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ User namespaces progress [LWN.net]
<freeflying> iMadper: 听音乐我又bose music wave system
<iMadper> freeflying: 有钱人... 那东西自己有音源?
<freeflying> iMadper: cd+FM
<iMadper> freeflying: o... 这高级了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 有个接ipod的connector, 没买
<freeflying> iMadper: CD足够了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 不过, cd不够方便. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我也就在家里听啊
 * jiero 以为用 kindle 放音质就足够了 
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是说, 一张cd存的太少, 换盘麻烦. 
<freeflying> 之前又伊美姬，我还下CD, 现在买原版的了
<freeflying> iMadper: 我一张碟可以听一个月
<iMadper> freeflying: O_c
<freeflying> iMadper: 1900+750+700
<freeflying> iMadper: 这都3k多了啊
 * jiero 发现一个奇特的日本人。
<jiero> “I am using LibO on XP/SP3 on a Lenovo x230 with max memory and fastest processor. This machine came originally with W7 but on recommendation of my IT-wizard-younger-brother I reformatted the HDD and installed XP - the machine is very fast and very stable.”
<iMadper> freeflying: 本来就要3k多吧...
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 这风扇啥的还没买呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 机箱风扇? 
<freeflying> iMadper: 盒装cpu带风扇的？
<tenzu> IT-wizard…
<iMadper> freeflying: 当年我买cpu的时候是带的. 
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> jiero: 你在青岛对么？
<jiero> tenzu: 不对
<tenzu> jiero: 大连？
<jiero> tenzu: 不对
<tenzu> jiero: 潍坊？
<jiero> tenzu: 对了。
<tenzu> 我这记忆力真是烂
<jiero> tenzu: 很好了
<tenzu> jiero: 真的不回去看袋鼠了？
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。怎么会回去看袋鼠。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 或者看树袋熊？
 * jiero 在哪里都是另类---
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道amd的靠谱不
<jiero> 树袋熊。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 显卡秒了intel. cpu.... 我就不说了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 推荐个核多的呗
<jiero> tenzu: 你想去看袋鼠？
<iMadper> freeflying: 5800k?
<jiero> 怎么又这样啊。。。freeflying 不在列表。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.CD8Pvp&id=16242549500
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ AMD A10-5800K 盒包CPU 四核 3.8G 不锁频 FM2接口 二代APU 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> freeflying: 巨便宜.
<tenzu> jiero: 我不看，等我家有娃了带娃去
<jiero> imadper 你也不在列表？
<freeflying> iMadper: 又八核不
<iMadper> jiero: 我在呀.
<tenzu> jiero: 他俩都在列表啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 同样巨便宜: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.Xt5m3n&id=14578589844
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 抢购AMD FX-8150盒装 推土机8核CPU 3.6G 顶级处理器 质保三年-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> imadper 更新列表命令是什么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没... /names
<freeflying> iMadper: 确实锉啊，居然还是32nm的，TDP到125w
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀... 不过巨便宜不是? 
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且好配主板是不?
<tenzu> jiero: 给你OP，把他俩踢了，然后他们会在列表里重新出现，hoho
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且显卡巨好, 是不?
<jiero> tenzu: 现在你也不在了。。。成了 0 人了。。。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> jiero: 神奇的列表
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个8核还不如i7的四核
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要看价格呀... 一半呀
 * jiero 发现 thunderbird 真黑啊。
<jiero> 现在好了。
<iMadper> freeflying: == 打装机, 我给忘了这个了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.Xt5m3n&id=17920587421    8核 4g主频 
<iMadper> freeflying: amd的新架构 (也不新了)
<jiero> 8核也不如4核？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个还没显示
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我也刚刚发现. 
<freeflying> jiero: intel四核有超线程
<iMadper> freeflying: 只能5800k了
<jiero> freeflying: 超线程都能当核心用了么。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.792.OjHsII&id=12451181361 淘宝卖家推荐了这个
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Asus/华硕 P8Z77-V LX Z77主板支持E3-1230 V2散片 新锐科技-淘宝网
<iMadper> freeflying: 超线程是利用流水线间隔的, 虚拟出来的线程处理能力很弱很弱的..
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个5800k的spec有不，我看看对虚拟化支持的如何
 * jiero 有了 intel i5，感觉不出太大速度优势。
<iMadper> freeflying: 搜索下. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这里网速太慢了...
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A10-Series%20A10-5800K.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ AMD A10-Series A10-5800K - AD580KWOA44HJ / AD580KWOHJBOX
<iMadper> freeflying: VT / Virtualization technology 
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/V/Virtualization_Technology.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Virtualization Technology and AMD-V
<jiero> iMadper: 看的关于 ux 的越多，越发现，这只是商业伎俩。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ux是啥? 用户体验?
<freeflying> iMadper: amd在这方面确实不行
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在只靠集成的显卡来混饭吃了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<mordory> hello
<jiero> iMadper: 因为 用户太原始，所以才发明的词汇
<^k^> mordory, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<iMadper> jiero: 这个不懂... 偏设计的, 我妹子可能有兴趣. 
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.expreview.com/22342-4.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ A10-5800K vs.Core i5-3450之GPU性能 - 通用计算决胜负，A10-5800K大战Core i5-3450 - 超能网
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/SERVER/PROCESSORS/6000-SERIES-PLATFORM/6300/Pages/6300-series-processors.aspx#2
<mordory> hello  摩登工厂
<freeflying> iMadper: 虚拟化amd的只有server版的cpu才能和intel比
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, server版本找不到合适的主板吧...
<crack> 瞬间发现IRC的ubuntu比QQ好多了- -
<crack> - -QQ群好多水神。
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊，没办法考虑amd的了
<jarod_ch_> qq上很多萎缩男发黄图的，非常讨厌
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.expreview.com/topic/img/review/a10_5800kvs3450/cpu.png   性能上也让你没办法考虑. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 考虑5800k只有800块钱, 跟i3一个价位的. 
<freeflying> lol
<crack> 黄图倒是没怎么看见过
<crack> - -卧槽，linux有LOL玩？
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的e7200要不是不支持vt的话我也不换了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你只能考虑那个i7了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者去买1245?
<jarod_ch_> 技术群里荷尔蒙超标的技术猥琐男比较多
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还是很看好1245的. 就是不敢买. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 1245买的人很少啊
<jarod_ch_> 有人折腾过GPU预算卡没有？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩... 都是1230, 不知道怎么想的.. 
<crack> 。。
<jarod_ch_> 运算卡
<iMadper> 预算卡是干嘛的?
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过哪价格已经和i7没太大去吧了
<crack> - -好吧，貌似IRC不能发图片，只能发URL
<jarod_ch_> GUP运算卡
<iMadper> freeflying: 1600吧. 性能好过i7吧.
<crack> 话说linux能玩LOL？
<jarod_ch_> GPU运算卡
<jiero> crack: 啥？
<freeflying> iMadper: 最近内存价格太离谱了
<jiero> crack: 你知道csslayer是什么麽？
<iMadper> freeflying: 涨了一倍, 你非得这时候买. 
<crack> - -
<crack> - -为毛IRSSI用/msg name （内容）  不行？
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都拖了很久了
<crack> - -好吧，眼神偏了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 原来你是刻意等到内存大涨价的... lol~
<iMadper> 走了, 买宵夜去. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10下双屏幕设置问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418503 今天刚装了ubuntu的小菜鸟一只= =因为学校桌面的限制导致我外接的显示屏在左侧。 请问：在ubuntu12.10下怎么设置让外接显示屏在左侧衔接（怎么看怎么觉得这问题好像很愚蠢的样子= =） 请各位大大们伸 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教双硬盘安装Ubuntu问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418504 我有2块硬盘一块ssd一块机械，win8装在ssd c盘中，而windows8 loader在机械硬盘d盘中，安装12.10时启动器安装到d盘，重启开机直接进入win8，ubuntu 没反映，启动器装到c盘就会出现如图情况，请问如何解决？ …
<jzmer> h7n9登陆hk了^
<debianer> 安卓手机上的谷歌潮流同步字体设置最大了，仍然太小了！
<Sleeve> 想问下android
<Sleeve> 用啥客户端上irc比较好？
<jzmer> 弄个支持WEB界面的shell就好了
<jzmer> 像ninthfloor, Sleeve 
<Sleeve>  我现在用andchat
<chenxiongfei> 各位好，不知道管理是否在呢
<chenxiongfei> 各位有活着的吗？
<Sleeve> Fivesheep_ 告诉下我fire的地址 我忘记了
<imtxc> 有活着的早 kick 你了 chenxiongfei 
<jzmer> imtxc: 你有病啊?动不动就踢人?
<chenxiongfei> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻…… 没事情，让他踢下
<Sleeve> 有多少人用爪机上的？
<chenxiongfei> 刚才我在 英文频道
<chenxiongfei> 结果，很多人 ！CN 
<lingshu> 请问一下Texmacs的默认安装目录在哪
<chenxiongfei> rpm -ql texmacs
<lingshu> thank you
<chenxiongfei> 不客气
<chenxiongfei> 我英文还好，顺便上来学习下英文
<chenxiongfei> 你们说英文就行
<chenxiongfei> 纠正下，我英文不好
<chenxiongfei> firefox 20.0 out
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: it's 2 days ago
<chenxiongfei> firefox 20.0 a
<imtxc> ......
<chenxiongfei> what
<chenxiongfei> you can talk about anything else
 * imtxc 擦 莫名奇妙挨骂了，这里怎么了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个频道最近发生了什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 不过看到了久违的马甲哥. 
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<iMadper> \rs: 好久不见你了, 马甲哥. 
<chenxiongfei> 可以用英文聊聊吗
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 等你把英文学好了之后. 
<chenxiongfei> 我来这里学习下英文
<Pwnna> database index如何implement?
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 直接去#ubuntu更好. 
<Pwnna> B+Tree? SST?
<Pwnna> reverse hashtable?
<chenxiongfei> 这里比较友好
<Pwnna> o.o
<chenxiongfei> 那边 直接  ！cn | chenxiongfei
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 你去那边说中文?!
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: stop speaking chinese in #ubuntu 
<chenxiongfei> 我瞬间心凉了
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<Pwnna> 当然了
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 你去那边说中文, 那边的正确做法应该是踢掉你
<chenxiongfei> 你们都是用的ubuntu吗？
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 没几个用ubuntu的. 
<chenxiongfei> 他们是仁慈的
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近是不是有人在什么地方推广这个频道了?
<Pwnna> 在这里 说英文会直接被踢掉吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么来了这么多?
<Pwnna> < ubuntu
<Pwnna> well, xubuntu
<chenxiongfei> 这里说英文不会被 T
<chenxiongfei> 这里可以说英文也可以说中文
<Pwnna> we can test that theory?
<chenxiongfei> 我们这里中英文结合，正好学习下英文
<jusss> eexp: gcc的数组是行主序？还是列主序或间接向量，
<Pwnna> o.o
<chenxiongfei> 我看不懂，我还是直接翻译下，记住就好了
<\rs> iMadper: 變成Guestxxxxx後一直沒改回來
<chenxiongfei> 主要是得尝试记住
<Pwnna> 突然发现我不会Btree >_>
<jusss> fortran是列主序
<iMadper> \rs: :-)
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: 记一般来说没有用？
<chenxiongfei> 有呀
<chenxiongfei> 我平时 做东西都得记住
<piggybox> Pwnna:  要去复习算法了？
<chenxiongfei> 对了，我今晚得做nginx 反响代理
<chenxiongfei> 有仁兄实施过吗
<Pwnna> piggybox: 从来没学过
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: 语言不容易记
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna 你用得是什么客户端？
<Pwnna> piggybox: 我是学工。。>_> 
<Pwnna> piggybox: irc?
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: ^^
<chenxiongfei> 是啊
<Pwnna> xchat
<chenxiongfei> 为什么你可以对我发言呢
<Pwnna> 额？
<chenxiongfei> 我如果想对你发言怎么办呢
<Pwnna> /dialog Pwnna
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: /ignore xxx    xxx就是你想对他说话的那个人. 
<Pwnna> lol
<piggybox> iMadper:  ...
<Pwnna> o.O 这里有人用go吗？
<iMadper> piggybox: 怎么了?
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣
<chenxiongfei> go语言？ /ignore Pwnna
<Pwnna> O.o
<chenxiongfei> 还是没出现
<Pwnna> o.o
<iMadper> roylez: 席席~
<chenxiongfei> 怎么出现 那个 类似与@的玩意？
<jusss> roylez: 你有vps没，白天叫兽想给你要个
<roylez> jusss: 有
<jusss> roylez: tenzu叫兽
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: /msg Pwnna 
<roylez> jusss: 哪里的？
<jusss> roylez: how much
<jusss> roylez: 随便吧
<jusss> roylez: 最便宜的每月多少
<roylez> jusss: 19刀一个月
<iMadper> 真贵....
<iMadper> 我的20刀一年...
<jusss> roylez: ...
<chenxiongfei> pwnna 你用QQ吗
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: no
<jusss> roylez: 真心贵
<roylez> jusss: 恩....
<roylez> jusss: 考虑到我那站现在的状况....
<Pwnna> lowendbox
<Pwnna> $12/year
<iMadper> Pwnna: 123system 10刀/year
<Pwnna> 额。。Btree怎么能够变成database index?
<iMadper> Pwnna: 不过速度慢.
<jusss> roylez: 难道你那最便宜的就这么贵，那你那最贵的每月多少
<eexp> roylez: 一条烟钱
<Pwnna> iMadper: speed? RAM?
<roylez> jusss: 不知道
<roylez> jusss: linode，你自己去看
<Pwnna> iMadper: 我$12/year 是256MB. 作为reverse proxy
<iMadper> Pwnna: 不知道. 我只知道我的20刀/年 的是512的. 
<jusss> roylez: 额，好吧
<Pwnna> 还可以运行一点其他的service
<chenxiongfei> 有人用gtalk
<jusss> roylez: 这gaox
<Pwnna> chenxiongfei: yes
<chenxiongfei> 有人用gtalk吗
<chenxiongfei> 你说下，我加你
<Pwnna> iMadper: OVZ? xen?
<jusss> roylez: 日本的linode？
<roylez> jusss: 恩
<eexp> 还不睡觉
<iMadper> Pwnna: 没关心. 123system.
<iMadper> eexp: 很早呀.
<Pwnna> iMadper: 有关系。我不喜欢123system
<eexp> 要片子不
<jusss> roylez: 下tokyo hot的片快不
<iMadper> eexp: 啥的?
<Pwnna> 不过buyvm还是没有货 ;_;
<eexp> 28
<eexp> 208
<iMadper> eexp: 我最近把艳遇都给推了. 
<iMadper> eexp: 不要了... 最近没欲望...
<eexp> .
<eexp> ！
<jusss> roylez: 今天看了部神作
<jusss> roylez: dracula 3d
<jusss> roylez: 跟美国战舰有一拼
<jusss> dracula 2012
<roylez> jusss: 那就是烂片了
<piggybox> jusss:  imdb评价超低啊
<jusss> roylez: 烂的有水准
<jusss> piggybox: 嗯
<jusss> roylez: fanhaixun
 * iMadper 饥饿游戏 更烂
<roylez> jusss: 别吵我看小说，我看完要睡了...
<jusss> roylez: 范海辛在里面就是开挂的存在，一招秒各种吸血鬼
<eexp> 吃宵夜不。 roylez
<jusss> roylez: 看毛小说？
<eexp> 最近几年，哪里有好片子。都是烂片子。
<piggybox> jusss:  不过范海辛里有Kate Beckinsale
<roylez> jusss: 造神
<jusss> piggybox: 欣赏不了她的美丽
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> eexp: tdk就是好片
<jusss> eexp: tdkr
<\rs> linode 四小時玩不錯
<eexp> 缩写？
<\rs> 我最後玩了 rm -r / --no-preserve-root
<\rs> 可以用 bash tab 補全查看路徑
<\rs> 各個 mounting point 還在
<jusss> piggybox: 我本来以为范海辛的里面女主是梅根福克斯
<jusss> piggybox: 结果不是
<jusss> eexp: 蝙蝠侠
<jusss> eexp: 盗梦空间都不错呀
<eexp> 继续吃麻辣香锅。你去看
<iMadper> eexp: 这么晚吃?
<iMadper> eexp: 刚吃完 鱼片粥和牛肉拉肠
<iMadper> eexp: 长沙有啥好吃的没? 
<eexp> 今天是晚了点
<jusss> 有沙子吃
<eexp> 只有一堆小吃
<iMadper> eexp: ... 那没兴趣去了...
<eexp> 吃肉，你喜欢不
<jusss> 老板，来碗麻辣烫，不要麻辣，不要烫
<iMadper> eexp: 喜欢呀! 不过没特色的话, 就没必要过去吃了. 
<eexp> 臭豆腐吃不
<iMadper> 不吃...
<iMadper> 接受不了....
<eexp> 百粒园
<iMadper> 干嘛的?
<eexp> 刮凉粉
<eexp> 传统小吃
<iMadper> 湘菜不是很有名气吗?
<iMadper> 怎么全变成小吃了...
<piggybox> 只知道腊肉
 * iMadper youku广告都卡了... 受不了了....
<iMadper> piggybox: 各地都有腊肉吧? 
<eexp> 那要很高档的地方，才吃得比较好。一般的湘菜，口味重，你吃不了
<iMadper> eexp: ...
<piggybox> iMadper:  湖南腊肉味道很特别
<eexp> 湘西的腊肉，那是很好
<Larex> 发生什么事情了，这个群。。。。
<iMadper> piggybox: 考虑一下. 
<eexp> Larex: 乖乖，这里没群。
<Larex> =-O
<iMadper> 湘西, 各种传奇鬼故事小说...
<eexp> 鬼吹灯
<eexp> 出美女的地方
<Larex> 湘西？出美女吗
<eexp> 你要来看看？
<iMadper> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.4HF9Lv&id=9318876705   好贵...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 葛四湘西腊肉湖南四川特产咸肉农家自制烟熏肉土猪后腿肉腌肉2斤-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> eexp: 美女, 都太变态了... 
<eexp> iMadper: 你不如搜索宁乡花猪。你看价格
<jusss> 湘西赶尸
<iMadper> eexp: 猪肉干而已?
<eexp> 有1k一斤的
<iMadper> ........................................................................................................
<eexp> 来，奢侈下，请客
<iMadper> 你请客? 
<jusss> c和pascal据说有好多相同的地方
<iMadper> eexp: 你要请客我就去, 反正我回北京路过长沙. 
<eexp> 猜拳请客
<eexp> 好不。lol
<jusss> 讨论c时经常提到pascal
<iMadper> eexp: 我猜拳输了也请不起呀
<eexp> 你输了，就吃小吃嘛
<eexp> 额。你现在在哪里？
<iMadper> eexp: 在广州呀
<iMadper> eexp: 回北京的话, 第一站就是长沙. 
<eexp> 那可以啊。
<eexp> 过来
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 好!
<iMadper> eexp: 考察一下长沙妹子的平均质量!~ lol~
<eexp> 平均质量，你要去豪华酒店看。
<iMadper> eexp: 住不起...
<eexp> 学侯总的。 lol
<eexp> 侯总都是住五星的
<iMadper> http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTMxNTgyNA==&in_track=teamsearch_%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E_%E9%95%BF%E6%B2%99_null_%E9%85%92%E5%BA%97_%E4%BA%94%E6%98%9F%E7%BA%A7/%E8%B1%AA%E5%8D%8E_null_null_null_%E9%95%BF%E6%B2%99_1_1
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 维也纳国际酒店（长沙芙蓉广场店）周二-周六-长沙酒店团购-去哪儿网
<eexp> 这啥破酒店。我都没看见过
<iMadper> 不知道... 
<iMadper> 我最贵住过7天...
<iMadper> 赶上广交会还是啥会, 300/天
<eexp> 啥时候？
<iMadper> 忘了, 之前去香港, 晚上连夜回来(香港住不起), 找了个地方住, 就是那个价钱... 
<eexp> 真没印象，是一个小巷子里面进去的？
<iMadper> ??
<iMadper> 不是... 
<iMadper> 理解错了....
<iMadper> 算了, 直接换话题吧... 
<iMadper> lol~
<eexp> 。
<iMadper> 又饿了... 去找吃的去了...
<eexp> 睡觉了吧
<chenxiongfei> snicker
<Pwnna> oo
<Pwnna> Btree这个。。
<Pwnna> O.o
<chenxiongfei> 美丽的夜晚啊
<chenxiongfei> :-S
<Pwnna> lunch time~
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 你跟 破马什么关系?
<Larex> chenxiongfei: 怎么个美丽 。。。
<chenxiongfei> 美丽的夜晚，天空很漂亮
<eexp> 看地图知道了，在一条新建的弯路上。基本不进去那条街。
<MeaCulpa>  http://twitter.com/fightcensorship/status/320204328512126976/photo/1
<chenxiongfei>  who
<chenxiongfei> oho
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:44.31)
<chenxiongfei> 都睡觉了？
<ace____> ˋˋˋ
<chenxiongfei> 哇塞
<chenxiongfei> 你还存在 
<chenxiongfei> 不知道IRC频道是否有女性
<ace____> 艘祥獗斕湖腔趼﹝﹝﹝
<chenxiongfei> 你这是什么字符，没见过？
<ace____> 湮模疑域楊
<ace____> 湮模疑ㄐ
<Pwnna> 有
<Pwnna> 这里没有
<ace____> »¹Êǿ´²»Áˣ¿
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-06
<jzmer> 中国数字时代有没有 ipv6 的 access?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求解是什么错误 引导不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418526 我是按照教程上做的，只有在C盘根目录下两个文件的格式跟教程上的不一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhyasong — 2013-04-06 10:01
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu13.04安装google-chrome-stable依赖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418528 electing previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 162072 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 google-chrome-stable (从 google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prev …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用firefox浏览沪江词场显示不正确 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418529 我喜欢用沪江词场记单词，但是那个flash打开之后汉字根本不显示，全都是叉叉，求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sheldon.scu — 2013-04-06 10:38
<ofan> 色狒狒在不在
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 beta2安装后wifi检测不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418533 笔记本wifi开关我开了，但是就是检测不到啊。。联想Y470 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcjsw2005 — 2013-04-06 11:12
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> ofan: 好久不见
<imtxc> GR
<hash> hi
<^k^> hash, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<hash> 请问一下 ubuntu下默认服务怎样关闭？
<freeflying> ofan: 呕饭
<freeflying> ofan: 偶犯
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手菜鸟共享上网问题，求解决，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418537 一台笔记本win7，一台台式机ubuntu版本12.04,笔记本无线上网，台式机怎么样跟笔记本共享 上网呢。！求细节 统计信息: 发表于 由 leave0 — 2013-04-06 12:19
<ofan> freeflying: ...
<ofan> imtxc: 色狒狒去哪了
<ofan> 求推荐音响
<freeflying> ofan: b&w led zeppelin air
<imtxc> ofan: 不知道啊，他昨天看上了一个入门箱子
<imtxc> ofan: 看看昨晚的log 名字里面有个 88 ，你搜搜
<imtxc> 切割的中午pdf还是蛋疼啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥叫切割的中午pdf
<imtxc> 中文。。
<imtxc> freeflying: k2pdfopt
<freeflying> imtxc: kindle上看pdf啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你还是用电脑吧
<ofan> imtxc: ....
<freeflying> 老徐时评:清明时节雨纷纷，H7N9欲断魂。借问良方何处有？砖家齐指板蓝根。
<imtxc> freeflying: 本来弄了个7寸的屌丝平板以为可以，事实证明还是有点小啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的9.7的kindle看 pdf都不行
<imtxc> freeflying: 横屏还凑合
<piggybox> freeflying: 切过边的勉强还行，还得看字体大小
<imtxc> 横屏之后的翻页也是个问题，每次只给我翻1/4 屏。。。
<imtxc> 总是一翻页之后还得找刚才看到哪了。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: piggybox 你们试试N10这种tablet上用Mantano看pdf就知道啥叫效果了
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 如果你想躺着看的话，N10 用来练臂力么
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 周末都干啥去啊
<maplebeats> 啦啦啦。。。我又上IRC了
<cuihao> 好萌
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，mp3播放器不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418540 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-06 13:52
<iMadper> ee在不?
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 你的arch有没有遇到那个pacman<4.1的那个冲突?
<roylez> iMadper: 昨天没遇到
<roylez> iMadper: pacman 4.0.3
<iMadper> roylez: 哦, 那你pacman版本低, 没事...
<roylez> iMadper: 现在遇到了
<iMadper> roylez: 我前天就遇到了...
<iMadper> roylez: 我以为package-query的打包者会发现. 
<roylez> iMadper: 等两天吧
<roylez> iMadper: 无所谓啦
<iMadper> roylez: pacman4.1换了接口, 现在有patch出来来修正package-query, 不知道什么时候能正常. 
<iMadper> roylez: 啥无所谓... 我现在没有yaourt用了. 
<roylez> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> roylez: 我在尝试解决这个问题的时候, 把yaourt卸载了...
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣渣
<iMadper> roylez: 然后成功安装了pacman4.1
<iMadper> roylez: ToT
<roylez> iMadper: 活的长真痛苦啊
<iMadper> roylez: 啥??
<roylez> iMadper: 海盗湾能看的片子都被我看完了
<iMadper> roylez: 这不怪你. 主要是最近几年没出过好片子.
<iMadper> roylez: 最近两年出的, 都是imdb倒数. 
<roylez> iMadper: 有顺着数的啊，比如断背山之流
<iMadper> roylez: 少呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/232630.htm    咋个跳票了?~ 乖乖等haswell吧~
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [图]“Haswell”已开始向主要PC制造商供货 首款产品本季度发售_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<Larex> 下午好
<cuihao> package-query 已经出新版兼容4.1了额
<cuihao> yaourt 也出新版了
<iMadper> cuihao: 刚出的. 一个小时前还没有
<cuihao> 早上就有了额
<cuihao> 我早上更新的
<Larex> cuihao: arch好用吗
<iMadper> 那你的源比较新...
<cuihao> Larex,  =。=让我怎么说呢
<cuihao> Larex,  [太可怕了]ヽ(*。>Д<)o゜
<Larex> cuihao: 一直在fedora和ubuntu之间打转
<cuihao> Larex, 反正比较折腾
<Larex> cuihao: 哈，难道还配个awesome
<cuihao> 没用过awesome
<roylez> Larex: 拉 rex
<Larex> roylez： 有两个同名的，，，合体了去吧
<UbuntuTalk> [小猫薄荷] 871210
<iMadper> bugzilla id?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc 使用的中的小小小小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418543 各位高手，小弟刚接触UBUNTU 不久，安装的12.04LTS，自带libreoffice 3.5.7.2，今天在使用libreoffice calc时需要打印工作表，打印出来的为什么上面带着“工作表1”，下面带着“页1 …
<UbuntuTalk> [小猫薄荷] 喵了个咪的，不小心失去焦点把密码发出去了。
<cuihao> 目测生日
<Larex> UbuntuTalk: 哈
<October21> Larex 你awesome配置好了吗？
<Larex> 在使用中，摸不着头脑，help文件都是英文的
<Larex> 不过目测现在很多功能都默认就可以了
<October21> Larex 我还在弄，状态栏太单薄了
<October21> Larex 啥，我U只有时间+托盘
<weichen> awesome 的状态栏能去掉吗?
<October21> Larex 想加CPU 内存 网络 声音
<October21> rc.lua里有，不知道能去除否
<Larex> October21: 没这个需求，现在直接install awesome就可以搞定了 
<Larex> October21: 不用像以前那么麻烦
<Larex> lua我也装过了
<October21> Larex 那你怎么调音量？
<October21> 没LUA，你怎么运行awesome 依赖啊！
<Larex> October21: 现在都有上面的树状菜单栏，可以调出来程序调整声音
<October21> 哪一个？
<iMadper> 修改音量, 可以绑定后面的命令到一个快捷键上面, 每次调整2分贝的增益. (define-key *top-map* (kbd "XF86AudioRaiseVolume") "exec amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB+")
<iMadper> 把绑定用的语法改成你们awesome的lua就行了. 
<Larex> iMadper: 刚刚开始，这些真还不懂，可惜入门资料都是英文的，有点吃力
<October21> 我还不会lua啊，还是想加个widgets
<iMadper> Larex: 我不用不支持快捷键序列的wm. 
<October21> 我没说awesome不支持啊?好像有dmenu吧
<Larex> iMadper: 我也感觉有点不习惯，不过刚开始，先学吧。难道你是键盘控？
<iMadper> Larex: 在家是, 现在在学校, 就不是了. 
<October21> iMadper 你是Emacs党吧？
<iMadper> October21: .
<October21> iMadper 你不是在上班吗？
<iMadper> October21: 现在没有. 之前有. 
<October21> iMadper 你上次说的按键绑定不是VI的风格
<October21> iMadper 在学校学习？
<iMadper> October21: 不是我说的吧? 我不记得我有说我的按键绑定是不是vi风格... 好久没有提到过vi
<iMadper> October21: 不, 在学校玩. 
<Larex> October21: 我也有用emacs装过一段时间b 最后还是vi，没深入很可惜
<October21> iMadper 学校有什么好玩的啊？
<Larex> iMadper: 学校有小师妹啊。。。
<iMadper> Larex: vi不是更难?
<October21> Larex 不用可惜，你到别人电脑上去就发现只有VI啦！
<iMadper> Larex: elisp好歹还能写一点儿, vi-script来看都看不懂
<Larex> iMadper: 皮毛不会难的，emacs真心一点没进入的感觉
<Larex> iMadper: 其实我想用emacs的 
<October21> Larex 你是程序猿？
<Larex> October21: 我不是 也不做员
<iMadper> Larex: vi, 你想复制一个文字, 然后粘贴到firefox, 怎么复制?
<October21> Larex 那要求这么高？
<October21> 有Fx插件
<Larex> October21: 我是业余爱好啊
<wolftankk> 鼠标选择后 用鼠标中间就能粘帖
<iMadper> wolftankk: lol~ 
<October21> iMadper 好像有firefox插件可以调用vim
<iMadper> October21: 我知道有. 
<iMadper> October21: 不过, 你干嘛跟我说这个. 这个跟我刚问的东西有关系?
<October21> iMadper 我不敢用，太菜了
<weichen> 复制还用插件?
<iMadper> October21: 我刚用linux的时候就用的vim, 用了半年. 实在受不了. 
<Larex> yy-p啊
<iMadper> Larex: 你不觉得麻烦?
<Larex> iMadper: 我又不是程序猿 
<iMadper> 跟是不是程序员有关系? 我只是在说那东西很难.
<October21> iMadper 但是到那里，都有它，Emacs不一定有啊！！！
<chenxiongfei> iMadper  good morning
<Larex> iMadper: emacs不用插件的话不也很麻烦，很难
<chenxiongfei> :-))
<October21> Larex 你学什么的啊？
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 早. 
<iMadper> October21: 到哪儿都有? 我到哪儿都不离开我的笔记本. 我上班都不用单位的工作站. 
<Larex> October21: 自学。。。。小菜鸟 :-D
<chenxiongfei> iMadper主要做什么呀
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 我? 学生. 
<Larex> iMadper: 你用啥笔记本
<iMadper> Larex: 很老的了. hp probook 4230s
<October21> Larex 什么专业？
<Larex> October21: 经济学
<Larex> iMadper: 我也喜欢12寸的笔记本，手中一个x41t 一直舍不得仍
<chenxiongfei> ;-)在中国吧
<chenxiongfei> X220I 12
<iMadper> Larex: 在yy lavie z. 13寸, 875克. 比air轻多了
<October21> Larex 这么高级，我们班听了经济学的都去炒股了……
<Larex> October21: 我听到一般去玩计算机了 结果两边都没学好
<Larex> October21: 现在不好抄吧
<October21> Larex 不懂啊，你是内行
<Larex> October21: 中国的市场，求稳的话还是等几年吧 
<October21> Larex 你计算机玩的什么啊？我不炒股
<Larex> October21: 我随便玩的，随兴趣啊 又没技术饭碗的压力 
<October21> Larex 你们学VB吧，我学过VC，现在玩Linux
<Larex> October21: 我们vb vf入门的，c自己学的
<Larex> October21: 我现在一般不做win下
<October21> Larex 不安全吧！
<Larex> October21: 也算一个原因吧 不想装杀毒软件，尤其是360什么的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 修改完环境变量后，登陆后进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418545 登陆后，还是跳回到登陆界面，google后，发现有相似的情况，但为什么我的是乱码，而且敲入代码后，出现下图： 求解决办法。。真心不想重装啊，才刚刚转没一个星期 统计信息: 发表于 由 blue7win …
<October21> Larex linux下炒股的软件不多啊？
<Larex> October21: 全胜吧
<October21> Larex 软件？
<Larex> October21: q-sheng:)
<Larex> October21: 还有pinkstock之类的
<chenxiongfei> 我发现ubuntu频道有 女孩子
<October21> Larex 只是了解一下linux的应用
<chenxiongfei> 真是神奇呀
<October21> 不会吧？
<chenxiongfei> IRC既然有磁性动物
<iMadper> 一直就有女生
<chenxiongfei> 想找个女生聊天锻炼英文水平
<chenxiongfei> :-P
<October21> 贴吧里来了个女神就天下大乱
<chenxiongfei> 这里都有多少人是从事linux职业的？
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 去看书, 学英语学的比找什么妹子聊天快多了. 
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aa35fec0jw1e3fqchk8i4j.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: 主席....
<roylez> iMadper: 实在无聊了
<Larex> roylez：主席
<Larex> =-O
<iMadper> roylez: 帮我找工作...
<roylez> iMadper: 我还要找工作呢
<iMadper> roylez: huh?
<roylez> iMadper: 丫的帝都呆得好好的，干啥呢
<iMadper> roylez: 你说我? 我是情非得已... 
<roylez> iMadper: 咋了
<iMadper> roylez: msg跟你说了...
<user___> ???
<roylez> iMadper: 微信上看了一把，周边都是些比我小10岁的，真无趣
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<jusss> roylez: proof 2005看过没
<roylez> iMadper: 给自己照了张微信头像
<iMadper> roylez: 听说主席单身没多久呀? 好好享受单身吧, 勾搭上妹子之后, 就没这么清闲了. 
<jusss> 据说单身好几年了
<October21> 哪里的主席啊？
<Larex> October21 
<October21> Larex ?
<Larex> ..... 木事，在win下使用了mirc 
<Larex> 只有试用版
<roylez> iMadper: 还是不用了，残不忍睹
<Larex> roylez 用了什么
<jusss> October21:  http://roylez.wordpress.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Jiggling & Wiggling
<October21> Larex ibus 又萎了!
<iMadper> roylez: momo
<October21> Larex 连接被重置
<Larex> October21 果断换fictx
<iMadper> roylez: 其实, 还是挺想让你有个op的. 话说, 怎么没了?
<roylez> iMadper: 我闹不清啊
<jusss> roylez: http://hi.baidu.com/gzqin/item/acccc3500e43fa9608be171b
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 【转】【转载】xterm和rxvt-unicode的详细对比_落叶居_百度空间
<jusss> roylez: 你的文章，lol
<roylez> jusss: 恩，很早了
<October21> Larex I am in awesome now
<Larex> October21 can't use ibus in awesome?
<October21> Larex sometimes
<October21> Larex maybe ibus can not find the input windos
<Larex> October21 maybe you need to modify the xprofile in etc
<Larex> oc
<jusss> Larex: 看下你的locale
<Larex> October21 另外有个东西不是im-switch的嘛
<jusss> Larex: LC_CTYPE
<Larex> jusss 我还回手提了 在winxp下 sorry
<iMadper> ibus也吃LC_CTYPE?
<jusss> 吃
<Larex> jusss 手提一天到晚都开着的，台式机太变态了，耗电
<jusss> 我的Debian就是因为设置了LC_ALL=C,ibus就不能用
<October21> jusss 能用只是现在无法识别输入窗口
<iMadper> October21: 你是想说, 无法跟随光标?
<October21> 我在火狐里能输
<Larex> LC ctype对awesome影响这么大？你默认不就是cn_zh.UTF-8嘛
<October21> ibus在irssi这个窗口不行了
<jusss> irssi好像也跟locale有关
<jusss> irssi里有设置选项
<October21> 我在unity下是完全正常，所以就没想换ibus
<iMadper> October21: export LC_CTYP=zh_CN.utf8 && irssi    这样启动试试看吧. 
<October21> 哦，我试试
<roylez> iMadper: irssi关locale什么事情，这个是终端的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox关联aMule http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418549 本人是一个ubuntu新手，以前用的都是windows操作系统，现在换了操作系统遇到各种问题，自己百度，google找解决方案浪费时间，我把找到的解决方案发出来， 供新手参考！！！！ 以下是连接地址 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2 …
<iMadper> roylez: 我的emacs就关他的事情...
<Larex> 或者让OOo用Gtk 界面
<roylez> iMadper: emacs渣渣
<Larex> roylez 。。
<October21> iMadper sorry
<iMadper> roylez: 总不会渣过vim~
<roylez> iMadper: 你果然是找死的...
<Larex> ha
<iMadper> roylez: 说实话都不行了?
<roylez> GNUdog: 帽子
<October21> iMadper 我本来系统 utf-8 就是为什么还加
 * wzssyqa 正在围观意识形态大战
<roylez> iMadper: 现在想当城管都不容易啊
<Larex> October21 尝试加环境变量 OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome
<iMadper> roylez: 是呀. 那天来个骂人的, 想找人踢, 结果你们都不在. 
<iMadper> October21: 还是不起作用?
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你不是bot吗
<roylez> iMadper: 几个op都是不常来的
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你才是boot
<iMadper> roylez: 是呀. 让 freeflying 分多一个op出来吧. 
 * jusss bot说话啦，快来围观呀
<iMadper> wzssyqa: lol, 你怎么被人当成bot了?
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你不是记录日志的bot?
<roylez> iMadper: 据说大权现在在 destine 手上，你上次看见她是神马时候？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我只是自己做了个到今日日志的快捷方式而已
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 一定是你平时说话太傻, 别人觉得你跟机器人似的~~
<iMadper> royl
<October21> Larex 我关了火狐就好了，其实昨天我发现了，只是觉得离谱
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 可能真过不了图灵测试
<jusss> wzssyqa: 好吧，我还以外你是Bot
<iMadper> roylez: 一年了吧. 
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 估计装机器人, 还是可以骗过评委的
<Larex>  October21 可能就是不支持吧
<October21> Larex 关了火狐就好了，真奇怪
<wzssyqa> jusss: 以后别见谁都是机器人
<October21> iMadper 关了火狐就好了，真奇怪
<iMadper> roylez: 我刚来这里的时候, 还经常看见他, 那会儿我才大一呀...
<Larex> 就kk是机器人
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你能证明你不是机器人吗
<wzssyqa> jusss: 需要证明么？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 不需要了
<iMadper> lol~
 * wzssyqa 对 jusss 大发淫威
<roylez> wzssyqa: 擦，你有帽子？
<wzssyqa> roylez 你才知道？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 给kk一个op吧, 好歹你们不在的时候, 能管一下刷屏的. 最近来了太多新人. 控制不了局面. 
<roylez> wzssyqa: 恩
<roylez> wzssyqa: 给kk一个吧
<wzssyqa> iMadper: kk不是一直有么？我只能临时给人帽子
<jusss> roylez: 我哪天不是给你一个op吗，你这个号不是在公司不下线的吗
<iMadper> wzssyqa: kk现在没有了呀... 每次都是空说一句+q, 但是实际上不禁言...
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 要是永久给帽子，找 freeflying happyaron huahua
<roylez> jusss: 公司的网会抽
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 恩, 我猜就是他们之一取消的kk的帽子吧. 
<jusss> roylez: 额，好吧
<jusss> roylez: 你可以学ofan,在vps上搞个号挂在这，这样就不掉了，给一次op就一直有op了，lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Pinguy_OS_12.04-shell-x86-64这个版的显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418551 我昨天下载了Pinguy_OS_12.04-shell-x86-64这个系统，在安装的时候没有任何的问题 问题是这样的，装完后我把本子的盖子合上了，再次打开之后时花屏。然后强制重启发现不出自检信息，我 …
<jusss> roylez: 我在无所事事，咋办
<jusss> 忧郁
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox不能启动怎么回事呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418552 我想用vbox装win8，可是一点启动就提示错误。图一 我执行 sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 就会提示图二。找不到文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 压哨出手 — 2013-04-06 16:58
<freeflying> iMadper: 已经下单i7了
<Larex> freeflying 笔记本？
<freeflying> Larex: 台式机
<Larex> freeflying 准备什么配置？
<freeflying> Larex: i7 3770 + z77主板 + 8G内存
<wzssyqa1> freeflying: 内存偏小啊
<Larex> freeflying 显卡呢 ？ 内存还不够啊？用来干啥啊
<Larex> 这cpu都快2000了
<roylez> freeflying: 你有 jero 的手机号么？
<freeflying> wzssyqa1: 现在内存太贵了，等便宜的时候再买三条8G的
<freeflying> roylez: 没啊
<roylez> freeflying: .
<freeflying> roylez: 又不是美女我怎么会有呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用dd命令制作live usb，可以自定义容量么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418554 sd卡容量： 2G 如果，直接用dd if=iso文件位置 of=输出设备。它会自动分配不到1G的容量作为live usb！ 怎样自定义live usb容量？ 如，把2G的容量，全部作为live usb启动盘。可以么？ 如果可以，dd …
<cley> test
<cley> test again
<cley> 6over
<eexpress> 谁有 ubuntuone file 的apk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 两个或多个存储设备，合并为一个分区。有这样的软件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418556 硬盘系统：ubuntu 3G 没分区 SD卡，挂载在：dev/sdb1 on /media/kk 16G 没分区 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 1.以上配置，表示：有两个硬件设 …
<alpha080> 24吨重型卡车压过诺基亚920仍可正常工作
<alpha080> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/232654.htm
<jusss> eexpress: 你不是htc吗
<jusss> eexpress: 不是有market吗
<eexpress> 找到一个apk了。合约机都禁止google账号了
<jusss> eexpress: vpn
<eexpress> 你没理解禁止账号的意思。不是网络的事情
<jusss> eexpress: 不懂。。。
<eexpress> 没root，就不能看开谷歌的服务
<lzk90s> 好高端的样子.
<jusss> eexpress: 给你一个笑话我的机会，我要写compiler
<eexpress> 这笑话啥，不至于
<jusss> eexpress: 笑话我的自不量力
<eexpress> momo
<jusss> eexpress: 走了，拜
<hhhhfz> 大家好
<^k^> hhhhfz, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<iMadper> eexpress2: 在?
<iMadper> eexpress2: 发货了. 
<iMadper> eexpress2: 申通. 
<eexpress2> 好。你过来不。一起邮寄过来，省钱
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 大加好
<iMadper> eexpress2: 等我定下来去长沙了, 提前跟你说. 宰你一顿.
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 大家好
<^k^> circ-user-Ux0Tu, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<eexpress2> lol 好的
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 和任何人
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 呵呵
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 我用的chrome
<eexpress2> 今天买了车 
<circ-user-Ux0Tu> 厉害
<iMadper> eexpress2: 买了? gaoji... 有钱人呀. 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 终端更新及tty界面中文显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418557 1、sudo apt-get update 更新后，在终端里有下面的提示： W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.163.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors. …
<eexpress2> iMadper: 知道 beats audio 是啥不
<iMadper> eexpress2: 知道呀... 就是很多年轻人脑袋上的那个b
<iMadper> eexpress2: 魔声耳机嘛
<eexpress2> 可这是手机的一个功能
<iMadper> eexpress2: 魔声认证音效嘛. 
<iMadper> eexpress2: 就跟笔记本说啥奥特蓝星认证一样. 
<eexpress2> 额 这可能是了，开了，声音尖锐点
<iMadper> eexpress2: 你买手机了?
<iMadper> eexpress2: htc的?
<eexpress2> 是换了。移动合约机
<iMadper> eexpress2: 有钱. 
<eexpress2> 这。。。
<alpha080> 买htc，真有钱啊
<gfrog> eexpress2: 那个车是山寨货啊
<gfrog> eexpress2: 有那钱不如就买美利达了。
<manxgoo> 这几天论坛上不去了？
<eexpress2> 噶嘛，找你的时候不出来。买了，不鸟你了
<gfrog> eexpress2: ...
<gfrog> eexpress2: 就那个？
<manxgoo> 这几天论坛上不去了？
<gfrog> eexpress2: 退了吧，太不值了。反正天猫有7天无理由退货
<eexpress2> 是x6的，和mx500一样的配置
<eexpress2> 边上专卖店买的
<tryit> eexpress2, 今天第二次上高速，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<eexpress2> 啥高速？
<eexpress2> 开车？
<manxgoo> 高速公路啊？
<tryit> eexpress2, 是啊
<tryit> eexpress2, 前天第一次，今天第二次
<gfrog> eexpress2: x6？ 啥牌子？
<eexpress2> 骑车上高速，还可以吹下
<eexpress2> 喜德胜
<gfrog> eexpress2: 别告诉我是BMW
<gfrog> eexpress2: 。。。 山寨
<eexpress2> 不要山寨
<iMadper> gfrog: 我昨天给 ee推荐了bmw了, 忘了几万了... 他不买. 
<eexpress2> 我觉得bwm才山寨 lol
<iMadper> eexpress2: 为啥要在名字后面加个2?
<eexpress2> nnnd wifi切换成3g 就2了 lol
<iMadper> eexpress2: 我最近想买3g卡呢... 不过没有好的资费卡...
<eexpress2> 反正都是shimano套件 就这价格
<eexpress2> iMadper: 为啥要3g卡？
<iMadper> eexpress2: 上网呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你经常移动？
<eexpress2> 本本？连手机上嘛
<iMadper> eexpress2: 不是呀, 我需要一个好的3g资费卡. 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 手机的资费更贵
<iMadper> eexpress2: 3g网卡我有. 
<eexpress2> 哦
<iMadper> eexpress2: 我需要的是3分卡那种. 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我也有一个，可惜没有sim卡
<eexpress2> 反正我这是包70m流量的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 记得曾经淘宝上又那种无限流量卡，不知道现在还有没有
<eexpress2> 无限的骗子吧
<iMadper> 70m流量, 几分钟就没了...
<eexpress2> 我用不完，基本wifi
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我们班同学曾经买过一个无线流量卡，能用
<gfrog> iMadper: 你那更山寨
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~好吧~
<gfrog> iMadper: 喜德胜起码还是个真牌子，虽然贵了点
<iMadper> gfrog: 之前在王府井百货大楼里面见过bmw的自行车. 
<iMadper> gfrog: 难道真的没那个牌子?
<gfrog> iMadper: 没有，全是山寨
<iMadper> gfrog: 额... 我以为还真有呢... 
<gfrog> eexpress2: 啥shimano套件啊？
<gfrog> eexpress2: 430? 这也就是公爵水平吧，总感脚贵了些。
<gfrog> eexpress2: 公爵
 * gfrog 擦，为毛会出乱码
<eexpress2> 刹车 换挡等
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有乱码.. 
<eexpress2> 除开车叉嘛
<gfrog> eexpress2: 我问型号。。。 shimano从20块的套件到五位数的套件都有。
<eexpress2> 那我就不知道了。你看官网的配置
<gfrog> eexpress2: 发个链接？
<eexpress2> xds官网，我手机。。。。
<gfrog> eexpress2: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么安装不了ufw? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418559 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-06 19:42
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助！关于ubuntu12.04安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418560 我用的是U盘安装，一直进行到“其他选项”，选择安装分区时，整个磁盘是一整块，没有分区啊！我之前用win7已经给它腾好地了啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 spacevoyager — 2013-04-06 20:07
<freeflying> eexpress2: 你也用U1啊
<eexpress2> 啥u1
<freeflying> eexpress2: 马甲啊
<eexpress2> 不是啊
<eexpress2> 手机挂的
<freeflying> 真 ee咋会不知道U1呢
<cfy> iMadper: 咋样？
<iMadper> cfy: 周一面试.
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 那个是假的, t了假的!
<cfy> iMadper: 哦，加油，成了，回北京请我吃饭。。。。。
<iMadper> 成得了再说~ cfy 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助贴....wine的官方源总是update不了啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418562 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppa_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash 校验和不符 不知道大家是不是有类似的情况？添加了wine的官方源以后，apt-get update …
<iMadper> cfy: 我打算去敲湖南竹扛去. 
<cfy> iMadper: ......
<cfy> iMadper: 。。。。。。再说么。。。
<crack> - -湖南
<crack> - -我是湖南的。
<iMadper> cfy: 我打算去吃ee一顿!~
<iMadper> cf
<cfy> iMadper: cool cc eexp
<iMadper> ee
<freeflying> iMadper: 面试哪里的职位啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 帽子的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 私信跟你说了. 
 * iMadper wc
<freeflying> iMadper: 明天装机器
<iMadper> freeflying: 明天能都送到?
<iMadper> freeflying: 最终你选的哪个主板?
<freeflying> iMadper: 就用asus的z77
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 挺好的了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 系统可以用ssd,手上还有个40G的SSD
<iMadper> freeflying: intel的ssd... 有钱人... z77貌似多个接口的是sata3的, 用ssd无压力... 羡慕有钱人. 
<iMadper> 1970年湖北省中西医结合工作会议资料《靠毛主席光辉哲学思想指导治疗风湿性心脏病的实践》
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个ssd用了快2年多了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 现在ssd很多都tlc了... 不过老ssd又慢... 
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在就等内存降价，补齐另外三条
<iMadper> freeflying: 你现在只有单8g?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要32g内存... ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 只买了单条8G
<freeflying> iMadper: 拿来做工作站用啊
 * pity 奇怪，pbcopy 在 tmux 中复制一个文件中的内容时总是返回 1，而在 screen 或普通的终端中却可以正常复制
<iMadper> freeflying: 再次膜拜有钱人...   sro  freeflying  orz
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们在公司有机器用啊，我这种在家上班的只好自己买机器了
<iMadper> freeflying: 公司的机器才4g内存而已. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 那你们那边做kvm的咋整？
<iMadper> 双核四线程.... 4g内存... 硬盘没关注... freeflying 
<freeflying> iMadper: 编译内核咋整
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Website http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329573 The importance of positioning the realm pozycjonowanie stron warszawa Anyone who has at all times stopped to take-home pay a FOR THE SAKE IN speciality had to spend a an infinity of age to create the appropriate names. How not to waste time and money, how to create a sphere respect that lik …
<iMadper> freeflying: 编译内核, 我从来都用自己的笔记本慢慢跑...
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 难道帽子还不如我们？
<freeflying> 我们好歹编译内核还可以用去云
<freeflying> 或者ec2
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们也有编译用的服务器到是... 不过明显马克比白马有钱.
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
 * freeflying 睡觉去，顺便把 understanding linux network internal 看完
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 装机指南（有maya2012哦） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418567 先安装语言支持安装完后 在语言支持中-》添加或删除语言-》中文简体删除-》应用变更 然后在添加中文 重启~ 不然菜单新建文件夹选项和新建空白文档选项是英文 同时解决了在软件中心安装软件时 …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog> freeflying: 那么厚乃都看完了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 犇，我只看了routing那一点点。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wineqq错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418568 去内核兼容网站下了个wineqq2012,安装成功，但是输入账号密码时却出现如下错误，不知道是什么原因，wine不怎么会用，请指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-04-06 21:36
<l0o0> 大家好！在邮件列表里面CC是什么意思？
<iMadper> l0o0: 抄送. 
<iMadper> l0o0: 我发给a的邮件, 同时也想让b知道这件事情, 就在发送给a的同时cc给b
<l0o0> 是么，不过我还是不知道什么意思，是Carbon Copy的意思
<l0o0> 非常感谢你的回答，我是在邮件列表里提问题的时候，别人回复我了，我是直接在Gmail里点回复他的。然后那人提醒 我Please CC the mailing list.
<happyaron> l0o0: reply to all
<happyaron> 回复全部
<iMadper> l0o0: 是的, 回复全部. 
<iMadper> happyaron: 早, 快乐阿荣. 
<l0o0> 嗯嗯，谢谢，那我要怎么回复？
<iMadper> l0o0: 有个选项叫做: 回复全部. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 不早了……
<happyaron> iMadper: 我马上就收拾东西睡觉了……
<l0o0> 我看到了，下面有三个，回复，全部回复或转发。
<l0o0> 我应该要点全部回复对吧。
<iMadper> happyaron: 对了, 为啥取消kk的op特权? 
<iMadper> happyaron: 最近这里新人好多, op都不在, kk有op, 起码能控制一下刷屏... 
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是我搞的。
<happyaron> 好我加一下……
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩. 信任太多, 控制不住局面了. 
<iMadper> s/信任/新人/
<happyaron> done
<iMadper> happyaron: 临时的?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是
<happyaron> iMadper: access list的
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<happyaron> iMadper: UbuntuTalk 可能会比较受伤 :)
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> iMadper: 这机器人话痨
<happyaron> gfrog: hi
<gfrog> happyaron: 早
<happyaron> gfrog: 不早了……
<iMadper> happyaron: ignore那东西很久了... 
<happyaron> gfrog: 难道你们都肉身翻墙了？
<gfrog> happyaron: 木有。
<gfrog> happyaron: 见面打招呼都说早安啊，没见说晚安的。。 晚安都是要撤退了才说。
<l0o0> 我还想问下小问题，怎么回复别人？像这样： 某人ID:我说的话
<iMadper> happyaron: 早, 只是打招呼的意思. 你可以理解为 "你好"或者"好久不见"或者"最近怎么样"随便了. 
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> l0o0: 自己输入别人的id就行了. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。
<l0o0> iMadper：原来是这样的呀，我还以为有自动补全这种东西
<iMadper> l0o0: 有, tab可以. 
<l0o0> iM这样？
<iMadper> l0o0: im之后按tab
<l0o0> iMadper: 哦哦，我会了，感觉好极了
<iMadper> l0o0: 输入 /topic 你会得到一份irc教程. 
<jiero> 墙。
<l0o0> iMadper: 我用的是pidgin，有影响么？输命令的时候
<iMadper> l0o0: 没有影响. 
<jiero> iMadper: 其实有些是没缩写的
<iMadper> jiero: 哦~ 不过, /topic都还是有的~
<l0o0> iMadper: 非常感觉呢
<ardeny> ubuntu 13.04安装kmetronome后，没有声音输出了，连播放器的声音都没有输出了，会是哪里的问题呢？？
<iMadper> 耳机坏了. 
<ardeny> 没有安装之前，播放一切正常
<ardeny> 肯定不是
<ardeny> 就是刚刚还放了的
<iMadper> 你的alsa输出选的正确?
<ardeny> 忘记在哪里设置了
<iMadper> sudo gnome-control-center   里面选择 soudn
<iMadper> sound
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教，局域网下apt-get总是失败。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418569 公司到网络是局域网，需要设置网络代理，设置后浏览器可以上网了。 但是，使用apt-get install安装软件包时总是出现如下提示： [sudo] password for long: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正 …
<iMadper> ardeny: 你先确定自己是alsa吗?
<ardeny> thinkpad e40板载声卡
<ardeny> 好像不是
<iMadper> ardeny: 你是oss?
<iMadper> ardeny: osstest  也没有声音?
<ardeny> 现在一点声音都没有
<iMadper> ardeny: 你到底是oss还是alsa?
<ardeny> 我不明白你说的，从哪里可以看出来？？
<iMadper> lsmod | grep oss
<iMadper> 算了, 你要是不明白, 那你就是alsa
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:39.17)
<iMadper> sudo gnome-control-center  --> sound   然后自己乱调一下就好了应该
<ardeny> 输入命令没有任何显示
<iMadper> 那你就是alsa.
<ardeny> sound里面只有模拟耳机
<ardeny> 配置那里是：模拟立体声输出 
<ardeny> 没有其他选项
<iMadper> ardeny: 你自己折腾吧, 看看能改什么, 我不用alsa.
<ardeny> 测试扬声器那里也没声音
<ardeny> 好奇怪
<ardeny> 我怀疑是更改了声卡设置文件，可不知道应该 怎么改
<iMadper> alsamixer  -->  F5   看看是不是音量的问题. 
<ardeny> 试了，没用，连警告声音都没有了
<ardeny> 郁闷。。只是想装一个节拍器而已
<iMadper> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa#No_Sound_with_Onboard_Intel_Sound_Card 
<ardeny> (gnome-control-center:19381): sound-cc-panel-WARNING **: Unable to find bar for stream alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo in on_stream_volume_notify()
<ardeny> 这是错误提示
<knownbad> alsamixer 再 f6 选项？
<knownbad> amixer sset Master unmute && speaker-test -c 2
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine上网软件出错err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"npf" failed to http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418570 从网上找到了需要的dll文件，但是打开后运行总是提示程序不完整 在终端输入wine Netkeeper.exe &时提示如下 Code: err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"npf" failed to load 软件我保存在微软skydri …
<jzmer> 香港飞中国背景的isp有哪几家？
<jzmer> s/飞/非
<knownbad> 不受中国影响的应该没有。
<jzmer> 比如说電訊盈科
<jzmer> 主要是说资金来源中国方面最少的
<jzmer> 有这方面的资料吗？
<jzmer> 在准确一点，就是股东持股非中国方面最少
<jzmer> 错
<jzmer> 是股东持股中国方面最少
<jzmer> 中国方面的定义为：
<jzmer> 中国公民个人持股
<jzmer> 中国在香港投资的公司持股
<knownbad> 这我不清楚。
<knownbad> 如果是上市公司应该可以查到财务资讯。
<jzmer> Hutchison Global Communications
<jzmer> knownbad: 这一家听说过没有？
<jzmer> 好像被发掘地较少
<knownbad> 好似。
<knownbad> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=zh-CN&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Finvesting.businessweek.com%2Fresearch%2Fstocks%2Fprivate%2Fsnapshot.asp%3FprivcapId%3D1733713&act=url
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] xfce如何重置
<jzmer> knownbad: 你觉得给缅甸提供接入的可信吗？
<jzmer> 我是说如果他们给缅甸提供接入，那可否认为他们是支持独裁政权呢？
<jzmer> knownbad: 又一个——国泰航空居然有dns
<knownbad> 只要不和中国的利益冲突应该不会的。
<jzmer> 就是要与中国利益冲突的
<jzmer> 要不然难以保证他们那一边的dns数据没有污染
<knownbad> 中国对境外的网路暂时没兴趣。  如有需要直接黑了。
<knownbad> GFW 直接封了不受欢迎的 DNS.
<knownbad> 缅甸如无法 peer 就无法避免受到第三者影响。
<jzmer> knownbad: 所以，理想的dns是：（1）与中国利益冲突（2）名声不太大以至于不会树大招风
<jzmer> knownbad: 你说呢？
<knownbad> 为何和与中国利益冲突是理想呢？
<jzmer> 这样就保证对方不会“主动”潜入被污染的数据
<jzmer> s/潜入/嵌入
<knownbad> 这我不清楚。
<jzmer> 这样数据只可能是在中间被污染
<jzmer> 而不是在另一端
<knownbad> 这是个只能猜测的问题。
<jzmer> 下次去中环看看那里的apple store用什么dns
<jzmer> 但同年中大東電報局宣佈把香港電訊售予新加坡電信。
<jzmer> 消息傳出後在香港引起憂慮，擔心香港最大的電話系統公司會落入競爭對手——新加坡當中，中央政府也表示反對把香港電訊售予外資。及後盈科數碼動力加入競投
<jzmer> pccw和hkt都不是好东西
<jzmer> 其他基本上都跟电视挂钩
<jzmer> cathay pacific sounds like a good-enough neutral party, don't you think so, knownbad?
<knownbad> Basically, any private entity can be influenced by state pressure if head of state is somehow pre-selected.
<knownbad> Even elected official can be corrupted even.
<knownbad> You can use 3rd party DNS if you're concerned unless there is blockage against other DNS.  Of course you can defend man in the middle if attack is state sponsored.
<jzmer> knownbad: the company does not have with it a history of close partnership with ccp. so i would have to assume it is safe atm. at least safest for hk dns servers
<NotMe> knownbad, 还不睡额
<jzmer> and i cannot defend mitm
<jzmer> i already secure my own dns queries with dnscrypt
<NotMe> 怎么这里又在讨论独裁啊
<jzmer> however, for my parents i need to set set up some other name servers
<NotMe> 主席，你不出来管管么
<jzmer> since they always complain of the speed of opendns
<jzmer> and hence i gotta need some other speedy and relatively-reliable alternative for their need
<knownbad> NotMe: 操，你又从后潜入了。
<jzmer> or, they will shut this ftth connection down for an adsl one, which does not allow protocol 41 to pass through
<knownbad> 我错了，是曹操。
<NotMe> 额
<jzmer> knownbad: got it?
<NotMe> 你总不上 google， 只能在这找你了
<jzmer> the security, if any, is for them.
<jzmer> not for me.
<jzmer> | i already secure my own dns queries with       │ alvin_rxg
<jzmer>                     | dnscrypt                                       │ avfun
<knownbad> There are ways if you really want to circumvent.
<jzmer> knownbad: i already circumvent many things ...
<jzmer> knownbad: i was consdiering of purchasing some ipv6-native server in hk
<knownbad> Too bad DNSSEC just not here yet.
<jzmer> knownbad: you have dnscurve and dnscrypt
<NotMe> 德国香肠这俩天也没上
<jzmer> NotMe: who's the sausage guy?
<jzmer> knownbad: you sure know what dnscurve and dnscrypt are?
<knownbad> NotMe: 我一直有点问题上 google。  只有经由 VPN 但慢了些。  等我明天回国了再加你。
<knownbad> jzmer: I can google them.
<NotMe> 额，忘了你在台湾
<NotMe> what is sausage
<jzmer> NotMe: 德国香肠
<NotMe> i don't speak english
<NotMe> 额
<^k^> : define:sausage http://g.cn A sausage is a food usually made from ground meat with a skin around it. Typically, a sausage is formed in a casing traditionally made from intestine, but ...
<NotMe> gebjgd
<knownbad> NotMe: 前两天看到他后来就没了。
<NotMe> 他给吃了?
<knownbad> 他老婆快生了可能忙着呢。
<jzmer> knownbad: 台湾的网快不快？
<knownbad> No idea, only heard of higher cost/speed.
<knownbad> I am not residing in Taiwan.
<jzmer> 什么时候国军过来解放我们就好了
<knownbad> Stop dreaming and save yourself.
<jzmer> aye. dreaming of the day i could stick ms. peng liyuan's pretty little head on the tip of a pike
<piggybox> wow, bloody
<knownbad> Taiwan has its own problem.  There is no stopping of Chinese power.  Either China progresses or you learn to adapt.
<jzmer> and save myself, how?
<jzmer> oh, and there is hope recently on dprk's declaration of war
<knownbad> jzmer: I'd suggest tone down your opposition or OP may be forced to ban you.
<jzmer> knownbad: come on. its late night. everybody's asleep
<NotMe> 额， 你不在台湾
<knownbad> I would imagine economy may promote more openness in the future.
<jzmer> if there is to be a real war between dprk and some third party
<NotMe> 姣兔三窟
<knownbad> NotMe: 我潜入祖国了，但明天回去。
<NotMe> 额
<jzmer> as long as some army lands in hk and progress north
<jzmer> there is hope
<knownbad> jzmer: There are wars on internet every moment.
<jzmer> i don't really care if it's japanese army or us army or vietnamese army or philippino army
<jzmer> as long as its not pla
<jzmer> knownbad: some idiots would always like to stay on the offensive, till its too late
<NotMe> 我也得下了，本来想冒个头就走的
<piggybox> NotMe:  bye
<NotMe> bye
<jzmer> NotMe: may a red dawn greet you morrow
<knownbad> Nah, US has its own problem.  Not as free as you would think.  Even constitution has been bent to suite war against terrorism.  How is loosing freedom in order to preserve freedom fair with you?
<jzmer> i did not say that us is a free state
<jzmer> and, iraq was made a democracy, as a side effect
<jzmer> women of kabul can go to school again
<jzmer> yes us citizens are killed abroad by drones
<knownbad> Not by far if you think replacing the less evil.  Kazai is another crook behind Hussain.
<jzmer> and bradley manning still in jail
<jzmer> knownbad: and i rest in the pleasure that he is challenged by many locally.
<knownbad> Anyway, I'll have to fix some computer problem for families before I leave tomorrow.  You take care and keep down and safe.
<jzmer> knownbad: have a good night.
<jagd> knownbad, alvin_rxg, ofan, fivesheep_ : Hallo world
<knownbad> Lease me at last.
<knownbad> Oops typo.
<jagd> gebjgd 也改邪归正了?
<knownbad> 别把我放最前面。
<knownbad> No idea.
<jagd> 你是长者  :)
<knownbad> 虚拟世界哪来的长者，只有站着。
<iMadper> knownbad: lol~ 你成长者了
<knownbad> 我是年纪大些但挺白痴的。
<jagd> 短者---> alvin_rxg
<knownbad> 与长者的定义不符。
<knownbad> Alvin 被他自己打飞机打短了。
<ardeny> 原来 也有这么多夜猫儿。。。
<knownbad> rxg = 软性哥
<jagd> lol
<alvin_rxg> .
<jagd> knownbad, 你这么早就干活了?
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 在干啥呢?
<alvin_rxg> 学习怎么做饺子
<iMadper> knownbad: 你多大了?
<knownbad> 是这么晚还干活。
<iMadper> knownbad: 你不就大一还是大二吗?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 他 80 了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: lol~
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 嘿嘿, 跟哪个鎂鋁学习?
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 自学……为了以后的泡妞大业
<jagd> 自学成材!
<alvin_rxg> 快残了
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  今天买了一堆 muscheln, 好便宜,  6块钱一公斤, 没壳, 只是肉.
<knownbad> 以前就煮了素食给日本女孩吃差点就被她上了。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 不是吧……纯肉……才6块钱……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这招够狠。
<jagd> 比牛肉便宜多了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<jagd> knownbad, 你确定那是女孩?
<knownbad> fivesheep_: zo
<fivesheep_> 今天不知道吃什么了
<fivesheep_> 平时都是免费餐
<knownbad> jagd: 就年纪大了点和抽烟。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 确实 buffet 吃多了会腻。
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 你改学煮素面吧!
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你是加州还是哪里
<knownbad> 有车就去 Malpitas.
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 亚超买国内那种面？
<fivesheep_> 我妈公司做的面条还不错... 玫瑰牌 lol
<jagd> alvin_rxg, rewe 就有
<knownbad> 忘了怎么拼了。  听说有个大华99 market的mall.
<alvin_rxg> o~~~
<fivesheep_> 我一般不买华人超市的东西.. 信不过
<knownbad> 是 mall 里的餐馆。
<fivesheep_> 据闻都有改时间戳的习惯
<jagd> 只买过米... 
<jagd> 不用据闻, 明鲜贴了两次标签..
<knownbad> 那去 Costco.
<fivesheep_> 我只是委婉一点
<fivesheep_> lol
<jagd> fivesheep_,  你在哪高就了?
<fivesheep_> 我知道他们改的. 有人亲口告诉过我, 老板要那么做
<knownbad> 你的泡妞计划呢？
<fivesheep_> jagd: 临时工...
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 难以实施
<jagd> 装灯泡?
<fivesheep_> 不装灯泡了
<piggybox> 华人超市里没保质期的东西不少，改过保质期的还没发现
<fivesheep_> 改打字
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 把日期擦掉
<fivesheep_> 有这种药水的
<fivesheep_> 可能华人超市还好点, 有些华人小店
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  难怪那么多没保质期的
<jagd> 至少简历又多一栏了 ;)
<fivesheep_> 你们得注意点
<fivesheep_> jagd: 装灯泡是很难得的经理
<fivesheep_> 经历
<fivesheep_> 我经常跟人吹嘘这个
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 你看他们有时候把一些外包装去掉, 然后分开来卖
<fivesheep_> 很可能就是过期的
<jagd> 我最不可思意的一次是做了一次试卷, 赚了 25 块钱..
<fivesheep_> 这弱爆了
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  反正没保质期的一概不买
<jagd> 大概是测学生智力之类的调查, 做完几道空间想像的几何题就给钱..一个小时都不到净赚25块
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 你在三番还是sj?
<fivesheep_> jagd: 这里很多电话调查 完成之后都给你礼品卡的
<fivesheep_> 十块, 二十块的
<jagd> fivesheep_,   那样的话, 比我打工快多了.  每小时打工只有10块3毛钱...
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  中间吧
<fivesheep_> 那也不太远
<alvin_rxg> 什么情况……每个饺子在热水里都变得胖胖的…… =.=
<jagd> ....
<knownbad> Palo Alto?  Apple?
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 对了, 我今天还买了冰冻的餃子,  1块6毛每斤
<fivesheep_> 没吃饺子的习惯..
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 似乎比这边便宜
<fivesheep_> 我倒是喜欢吃日式拉面
<jagd> 火鸡餡的
<knownbad> Turkey meat sucks.
<jagd> 似乎我还没见到过活的火鸡, 却吃了不少
<alvin_rxg> >.<  口味跟德国超市卖的差不多………………………………
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 超市买的不都是黄皮的吗?
<alvin_rxg> 我也加了个鸡蛋。。。
<jagd> 本来就要加鸡蛋的, 还要加盐, 否则面粉会很软..
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:52.16)
 * hooluwa is back
 * hooluwa is back
<jagd> 哪个 MPI 能 Windows, HP-UX 和 Linux 混合着用呢?
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<^k^>  05:16
<jiero>  真的。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 还是很早呢。
<jiero> 想当年，这是和欧洲人玩游戏的时间。
<freeflying> jiero: 昨天主席找你
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-07
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 调查：使用的输入法引擎和输入法——前奏，收集条目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418580 我目前用， fcitx-rime 的 朙月拼音 - "朙" 同 "明" 其他 fcitx-rime 的 朙月拼音.语义流 fcitx-rime 的 明月拼音.简化字 fcitx-rime 的 倉頡 再其他 fcitx-sunpinyin fcitx-googlepinyin fcitx-pi …
<gfrog> GNUdog: 基狗君
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> 基狗
<freeflying> 基娃
<freeflying> gfrog: cisco的书出到第几版了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • x64汇编入门 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418582 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72851&fromuid=36714 “多年来，对效率要求极高的代码段，PC程序员用的都是x86汇编语言编写。然而，32位PC正逐渐被64位PC所取代；与此同时，底层的汇编代码也改变了。本白 …
<freeflying> gfrog: routing tcp ip
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎只有第二版。
<gfrog> freeflying: 第二卷有没有第二版有点忘了。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 上回说的山寨的折叠叫啥牌子来着
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • SailfishOS SDK发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418585 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72853&fromuid=36714 SailfishOS 身后的公司Jolla，发布了SailfishOS SDK for Windows, OS X and Linux。开发者终于获得了他们开发SailfishOS 所需的一切！希望SailfishOS 开发能流行起来。 Sailfi …
 * GentleHonker <say>
<GentleHonker> 有人么
<^k^> GentleHonker, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<GentleHonker> 问下大家 ubuntu amd64 这种版本在inter上可以安装么 ？ubuntu区分处理么 ？
<iMadper> GentleHonker: 可以安装。 
<iMadper> GentleHonker: 不用关心intel或者amd，安装就行。 
<GentleHonker> iMadper: 好的 谢谢
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥山寨折叠。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 移动充值送的那种？
<freeflying> gfrog: 喜德盛？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这货倒是造折叠。
<freeflying> 欧亚马
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过还是大行起跳吧，欧和喜的架子都不太靠谱。
<freeflying> gfrog: 折叠没法装小孩的椅子，现在一般的车居然也要4-500
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的工资跟自行车比起来根本不算啥。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问修改Apache配置文件default，出现e4888 Trailing characters http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418588 我修改的是documentRoot就是网站的目录。存盘退出提示E4888 Trailing characters。是什么地方出错啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 3721tj — 2013-04-07 9:35
<crack> - -有人用过NMAP么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网络安装ubuntu出现了问题，几天都没解决啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418589 我一直在用centos，最近真好要装ubuntu，在局域网内，用dhcp、tftp搭好环境，安装ubuntu，可是就是进行不下去 按ctrl+alt+F4，发现执行到下面这句话就停了 can't open '/tmp/net-retriever-****-dedup …
<GentleHonker> NMAP 是什么？
<crack> - -nmap
<crack> - -scan吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们工资比帽子的低很多的
<ofan> freeflying: 求工资多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 鬼信？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那为毛壕基铛还跑那去了。
<ofan> gfrog: 私奔去了
<MeaCulpa> 工种不一吧
<MeaCulpa> 基蛋又不是傻子
<freeflying> gfrog: 很向往帽子的售前的待遇啊
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-588431-1-2.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 老婆送的生日礼物 Alex Moulton 折叠单车 - Show单车 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> ofan: 跟黑毛儿私奔嘛？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那肯定也是工资高了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 应该吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，友提去年跑了一大片售前，据说新mgr不靠谱。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 帽子也有售前？ 帽子的忽悠如何
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 帽子售前待遇相当好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 真的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过现在帽子大多来自novell了
 * MeaCulpa 也曾是Consultant
 * MeaCulpa 技术秒大部分售前，口才/English秒大部分技术，求推！
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你算了
 * MeaCulpa 不过 ppt不怎么会玩
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，新CEO拉来了一大票人。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 售前的最大问题，是忽悠的都是国内国企，没我啥事，我要忽悠有钱的东南亚二货，但那饭碗都被傻子阿三强了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04无线上网极慢,打不开网页.有线正常,怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418590 　　这问题已经郁闷了我大半年了,一直都是用有线的.　但是真得很想解决这个问题.　我的笔记本是华硕k70-AF.两天前装10.04时,并没有这个问题,无线也很正常的.　但从1 …
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我主要是年纪不够大，要是一头白发，说话港台腔，还能震慑一下客户...consultant都是忽悠
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 化个妆？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也许吧
<freeflying> iMadper: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57578223-92/intel-confirms-usb-bug-in-haswell-chipset/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Intel confirms USB bug in 'Haswell' chipset | Business Tech - CNET News
<gfrog> freeflying: intel又跑出来坑爹了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 还是用ivy bridge吧，haswell不靠谱的
<freeflying> gfrog: lol， 犹如你们帽子用jboss忽悠人一般
<chenxiongfei> good moring!
<gfrog> freeflying: 他们敢出去忽悠嘛。。
<gfrog> freeflying: jboss就是坨粑粑
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽子当初为啥买jboss呢
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 闹不清楚。
 * gfrog RH也买了一堆渣玩意儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: openshift你们也不搞了吧
 * gfrog 最该买的mysql竟然被oracle抢去了。
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞吧，不是我们team的活儿。 
<freeflying> c记应该把mongodb买了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有理
<tryit> "程序开发，高薪在 Linux ； Linux 程序员，高薪在驱动开发。" ?
<MeaCulpa> 不就对结构体么...
<airead> MeaCulpa, 堆结构体是表象
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪乃这么说壕基铛会伤心的。
<onlylove> morning~今天上班迟到了……
<MeaCulpa> airead: gfrog 我只是觉得驱动开发最容易文档化，人类的作用也最低
<MeaCulpa> airead: gfrog 可替代程度也最高
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实确实是这么回事。创造性不高。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过软件产业发展到现在，很少有需要创造力的工作了，基本都是按照固定模式堆代码。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 莫这样嘛  你没看到web工业已经用模板生成页面了呢 要是驱动也用lisp类的语言生成c代码 那才叫一个惨
<onlylove> 自动生成的驱动行么？
<airead> yunfan, 那大概多少个月后，驱动能用 lisp 类的语言生成c代码
<gfrog> onlylove: cpu都用模块堆了，驱动算毛。
<onlylove> 我突然想起pcb的自动布线了
<yunfan> airead: 我觉得现在也许就可以  只是你可能找不到那么多符合需求的程序员来写
<airead> yunfan, 也就是说没有公司去推动这件事？
<yunfan> 不错啊 计算机学会发表声明反对微信收费
<yunfan> airead: 也许有 他们不说而已 
<airead> yunfan, 如果真是生成的话，看代码应该能看出来
<yunfan> airead: 你确定自己看过所有那些驱动的代码么 虽然他们开源
<airead> yunfan, 我确定我就看过一丁点
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34165
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 避税天堂大量资料外泄
<yunfan> airead: 你不觉得大公司生产的那些代码 跟java差不多么 而java跟生成的不是差不多么
<airead> 大公司生产的代码没怎么看过，但好些 java 是用人肉机器生成的吧
<airead> yunfan,  话说回来，如果一个公司都使用一种 style 的话，是不是也跟机器生成的一样了。包括 C python perl lisp ...
<MeaCulpa> style和干的活有关系么
<MeaCulpa> 写的代码和跑的代码又不是一回事
<airead> MeaCulpa, 说的是“ 大公司生产的那些代码 跟java差不多么 而java跟生成的不是差不多么“
<onlylove> 大公司为了阅读调试方便用一个style没啥好说的吧
<airead> onlylove, 嗯啊
<yunfan> airead: 你看看今天那些代码 确实跟生成的差不多啊 c代码不也要堆结构体么 只是关键地方指针转换 这个用一个 typed scheme就可以解决了
<yunfan> 不过要求你能自己写一个自己的scheme 还能根据需要改造核心 而不是按照书上教的经典模型来 
<yunfan> airead: 所以我说可能找不到合适的程序员来写
<yunfan> @满口牙：据其他港媒同行透露，除香港东方日报外，香港的信报、经济日报都令记者撤离华东区采访。
<airead> yunfan, 好吧，我只是想说 程序员 还是有其自身不可替代性的， 就算机器能够自动生成代码
<yunfan> airead: 程序员作为一个整体是有其不可替代性的 但是具体的没一个程序员却未必呀
<yunfan> http://codepen.io/cwolves/pen/gykbc  这个好玩
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ CodePen - A Pen by Mark Kahn
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安装pyWebQQ-1.2问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418601 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 python-gtkmozembed Checking Python version ... found 2.7.4rc1(>=2.4) ... yes Checking Pygtk ... found 2.28.6(>=2.0) ... yes Checking Py …
 * gfrog 每天拜一次铛铛壕 adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 吾的timbuk2到海关了
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> freeflying: pm
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<airead> 大家都拜 adam8157， 那他是不是有成神的趋势啊
<onlylove> 得把神找来
<MeaCulpa> 新神诞生了？
<yunfan> 在想如果用齿轮做数字计算器用八进制还是十六进制好
<yunfan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Antikythera_model_front_panel_Mogi_Vicentini_2007.JPG
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: File:Antikythera model front panel Mogi Vicentini 2007.JPG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> adam8157: 壕。
<adam8157> iMadper: 明天
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩。
<\rs> 又被 python import path 搞死了
<adam8157> \rs: momo
<MeaCulpa> \rs: momo
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 有了 >>> google.__path__
<\rs> /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/google
<\rs> /opt/google-appengine/google/ 就 import 不了了
<\rs> 而且感觉也不受 sys.path 中路径位置的限制
<MeaCulpa> \rs: momo
<\rs> 最后 mv /opt/google-appengine/google/* /usr/lib64/python2.7/... 了
<\rs> 算是能用了
<yunfan> \rs: 无聊
<gfrog> \rs: momo
<yunfan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluidic_logic  adam8157 你看 真有人研究用流体来驱动逻辑
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Fluidics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\rs> ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙早
<pity> 请教个问题： awk 如何显示第 3 列后的所有列的内容，屏蔽掉前两列显示？
<\rs> for(i=3;i<=NF;i++) $i
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用Universal-USB-Installer安装的ubuntu如何卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418604 使用Universal-USB-Installer安装的ubuntu12.10如何卸载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 偶还活着 — 2013-04-07 13:18
<MeaCulpa> pity: 不用for循环做不到，awk没有记录列具体位置
<MeaCulpa> pity: 简单的数据用cut即可
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我刚才实了半天 print $3-NF
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 做不到的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要么cut要么循环要么sub
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 为何他不加个这种特性呢?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 多年以来这个讨论了很久，说是一旦开始记录位置，性能就会大幅度下降
<yunfan> 我自己的脚本分析数据 都支持日期输入是 day1,day2,da3-day10 这种
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 简单的cut足够了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我说的是语法啊
<MeaCulpa> 要不就老老实实写循环
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就这个做不到，获得第n列以后的所有数据
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 解释器没这个个功能
<yunfan> 或者提供个函数 range($3,$END)
<MeaCulpa> 你可以自己写，但是你不可避免的读取了整行数据
<MeaCulpa> 既然读取了整行数据，就是for循环了，没必要实现了
<yunfan> 好挫
<\rs> awk 用在沒 ruby 沒 python 沒 perl 的地方……
<yunfan> 他要不是解释器就好了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不锉，要是现这一个功能，牺牲太大
<yunfan> 这样可以在有这类语法的时候读入整行 在没有的时候不用读入
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 解释器自己要记录每个数据块的位置
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 解释器不好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那没办法~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没有别的非解释器版本的awk么？ 我记得有好多awk啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 而且FS, RS这些都可以在下一行之前动态换掉，代价太大了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: show me
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 写个for循环有那么累么~~~在说你数据不复杂直接cut嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: show 你啥...\rs不是写了么
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 确实累  如果喜欢写那么多 还不如用回我喜欢的python 用列表推导也能搞定
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我说show我非解释器版本的awk
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 想不到你也开始丢thread context了
 * yunfan 难道18摸最近在裁员
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没听懂
<MeaCulpa> thread context是啥
<iMadper> 线程上下文。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我问你有没有别的非解释器版本的awk 你说有 然后我要你show一个给我看看
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: http://awka.sourceforge.net/specifics.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Awka - Specifics
<yunfan> iMadper: thread还是翻成 线性执行序列更好点 更符合本义
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就不会自己搜么...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不知道搜哪个关键词
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: awk compile
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: http://www.tasoft.com/tawk.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: TAWK Compiler 
<\rs> 你是要徐列點嗎？sequence point
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你的google-fu太烂了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个范围大  何况问你最精确 因为你已经知道有了
<MeaCulpa> 我从没用过那些...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个我倒是不否认 可能是 adam8157 给我惯出来的
<yunfan> 看看这个 tawk是否支持范围的语法
<adam8157> 啊?
<\rs> programming2013.cstnet.cn/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Beauty of Programming 2013 (@ cstnet.cn)
<pity> MeaCulpa: thx
<yunfan> \rs: 你是不是学数学专业的?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: tawk貌似是商业软件
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 应该会有免费试用版本吧 就像王垠吹他老师做的那个scheme比c快 不也有免费试用的么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 其实有个很脏很脏的做法是 print 'a b c d' | awk '{$1=$2="\b\b"};1'
<\rs> 上次澗石不是說stalin chicken gambit都有很多特異之處
<yunfan> \rs: 我还专门去查了 gambit 还真有用那个来做ios game的
<yunfan> 当然这些都比不过我大forth 早期许多街机游戏里都有forth
<yunfan> \rs: 你到底是不是数学专业的
<gfrog> adam8157: 遇到个连bug都不会分析的笨蛋肿么办。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ignore
<gfrog> adam8157: 我懒得帮他擦屁股啊。
<MeaCulpa> 你们干活好高端，还要分析bug
<adam8157> gfrog: 不理他就完了嘛 =,=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪啪
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 鸡蛋蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你说18裁员杀意思...
<yunfan> 点名时间不知道算不算非法集资
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 用脚本跑出来的，把真正的bug和脚本错误分开这种事情都搞不定。
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么不理？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得你今天有点心不在焉 我怀疑18模在裁员导致你忧心忡忡 以至于一再丢上下文
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦...这不是knowledge而是智力了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 忽略这个bug
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa: 鸡蛋蛋 酷啪啪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我吐槽无力了。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在flash一堆硬件，去年我干这个的时候我把两台POWER小型机刷成了砖头
<gfrog> adam8157: 我可以忽略真正的bug，但是丫给我脚本找麻烦啊。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 然后还能救回来么？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜贵摸一定有办法。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 当然，都是模块化的，砖头了只要把一小部分挖掉换一个即可
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 否则几百万的玩意儿，谁陪得起...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以我猜得方向不错 有更高优先级的任务占用着你的宝贵的脑存 然后刚才咱们讨论的那些就被可耻的给清理掉了 这说明 你的大脑装的是iOS而不是Android
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那去年你是怎么赔的? 还是学阿蛋 ignore it?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: android是多任务的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 砖了直接甩给做firmware的家伙啊，不够稳定，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: android我记得相当烂阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 渣安卓
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是 android的app切出去还保留 ios的切出去不保证不会给gc
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ios工程方面的规则可不够好 
 * gfrog 安卓跟丫的系统代号一样，都是一坨坨垃圾食品
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，没用过，不知道...看着android就不顺眼...看google的非网络产品没一个顺眼的
<yunfan> 比如你的app不能一层一层的返回
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你原来的thread, ignore it
<yunfan> 我以前一直以为android那种是很自然的 等到看同事玩ios设备才觉得蛋疼  额
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 去年怎么赔的？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没赔，报修，等几天即可
<yunfan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_conditioning 这个狠  ding huan我都不知道是谁 居然老外知道
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Air conditioning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我发觉我多进程的确不行...我现在有三个screen session, 一个是所有的聊天，twitter, email, 7个screen; 然后一个是工作有关的session, 5个screen, 开了些文档傻的，然后是专门远程用的session, 开了8个screen连到8个远程设备，然后还有firefox直接挂在X下面....我就已经觉得麻烦了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这不是你的问题 大多数人都这样来着 你倒是说几个你觉得多进程方面表现很行的人看看
<MeaCulpa> wm 有 16 个workspace, 都被我用光...
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是真不知道...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 给你个小提示 找找哪些人使用tiling wm
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: awesome不算
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不是awesome
<yunfan> hashwm twm也不算
<MeaCulpa> 不过我一般来说不tile, 太小了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...也不是...
<yunfan> 额 那我就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: https://github.com/polachok/echinus
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, unitymedia 超级爽啊
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: polachok/echinus · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> 啥功能都没有，能用即可
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那些awesome啥的，被配置玩死
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我现在都不折腾了 直接用unity 在他里面玩tmux即可
<gebjgd> 女航天员刘洋回乡扫墓 当地抽调专人力保供电
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 写lua么 体验跟js差不多
<yunfan> 早晚你会迷失在meta table里 就跟js迷失在 prototype里一样
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 公墓要什么供电
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不知道  在天朝只要当了宇航员  就啥都有了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 昨天看了一个有意思的TED 是一个荷兰的女的 讲猪身上的东西被制作成各种物品
<yunfan> gebjgd: 其中有个做肥皂和牙膏的 我很好奇 穆斯林是不是肥皂和牙膏也有清真的 
<onlylove> yunfan: awesome不算dwm呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 他们不和属猪的人爱爱
<yunfan> onlylove: s/dwm/tiling wm/ ?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 那一年出生的信什么？ 犹太教也没指望了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是替换，是说，dwm属于tiling wm不
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不写lua, 我看到js就恶心
<gfrog> adam8157: 在家工作真的挺开心的。
<yunfan> onlylove: 大概算吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃赶快申请remote吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在家你还能工作？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 我暂时不想呢 =,=
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Distraction忑多了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 在家工作不是很正常么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 诱惑太多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 刚跟那几个傻蛋吵了一架。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有一天我早上起来无聊 就在家里把公司要跑的数据给跑了发给他们
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在家你可以不理会傻蛋...
<yunfan> 然后一天的任务完成了 然后过了半个小时 我就出门去上班了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 在家网不爽，公司网络太脏，要改一堆东西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 本来在公司就会自己给自己制造一些扯淡休息时间
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 公司distraction更多吧
<MeaCulpa> 我这两天要是在家...估计去找人组队EQ2了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 办公室吵的话 真可以考虑家里办公 尤其是你主要靠集中精神干个把分钟那种任务
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何限制单个用户的联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418608 给小朋友用ubuntu ，想建立一个帐号，只能联接到特定的网址，如何实现。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小时候的天空 — 2013-04-07 14:14
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 和你相反 我家里网络比公司网络好多了 
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 不一样，在公司，可能会一整天写一两行没用的奇怪代码，在家...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我家里网络也比公司好，但是公司那套vpn....太恶心
<yunfan> 而且在家里情绪不紧张 在公司总有人看你屏幕  不舒服
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我倒是无所谓...开个热血的图片也无妨
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有一次我在公司，弄措了目录，开了一堆那个图片...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 而且你要考虑这么一点 我们最有能量干活的时间主要集中在早上和快下班前 在家的话 这段时间可以延长 中间的时间可以出去玩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这倒是...4-5点是干活时间
<\rs> openvpn在國內也會被屏蔽……
<yunfan> 我希望有一天可以这样开公司 一个程序员一个宾馆标间
<yunfan> 包括高速网络
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我4-5点是犯困扯淡时间。。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真正干活的是一大早和晚上8点之后
<yunfan> 公司负责宾馆的费用 剩余的就是你的工资和产出了
<\rs> 公司不會很吵嗎
<huntxu> gfrog: 求remote職位收留
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 18摸的service都是一个程序员一个5星级标间
<yunfan> 随便你在哪个城市住 只要都是那种标间就行
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 18摸的service都是一个程序员一个5星级标间, 就是国内宾馆网络差点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 来吧，哈哈，有不少人住好几个月呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 那是派出啊 又不是长期住
<gfrog> huntxu: 我还找呢，今天只是在家偷懒一天，明天还得乖乖上班。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 18摸体现不出我个人的价值啊 除非你们像安利那样要员工也去卖东西 额
<yunfan> \rs: 就是公司太吵闹了
<freeflying> iMadper: 貌似电源不行
<yunfan> 本来根本不需要很长时间去做一个事就因为老被中断  然后上下文在L1里 全部丢
<freeflying> iMadper: 一开机，cpu风扇转了几圈就停了
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 你們這裏實習最短接受多長的？
 * gfrog 求remote啊
<Larex> freeflying 会不会电压低
 * adam8157 求发家致富啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你可以去作sales嘛...
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以去做sales啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有色相啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ... 乃不是有倒三角么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋白质粉白喝啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有啊 =,=
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不要那么夸张的...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 江苏科技大学校园客户端上网（wine+dr.com）解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418611 第一步：安装与配置wine1.2. 安装：sudo apt-get install wine1.2 配置：网上有很多的教程大家搜一下就好，基本的配置方法就是点击一下菜单wine下的Configure Wine ,然后等待其 …
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚面试完。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: linda?
<iMadper> adam8157: 一直问我有没有给内核提过patch
<iMadper> adam8157: 不认识， 人家说名字了， 没记住。 
<adam8157> iMadper: lol 感觉如何
<adam8157> iMadper: 中国人?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不好呀。。。 问我给开源做过啥贡献。 。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩， 中国人。 先是中国人面。 
<iMadper> adam8157: 感觉这难度跟ccui跟我说的难度相差好大。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 技术的回答的也不好?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不怎么好。问我kdump的细节了解多少。
<iMadper> adam8157: blahblah之类的。 
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后，感觉自己略弱了。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 瞬间觉得自己太弱了。 
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个无所谓吧, 没接触过的项目
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是怀念caspar的面试。 
<adam8157> iMadper: 问你取向?
<iMadper> adam8157: 取向？
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来casper也好这口儿？
 * adam8157 什么都没说
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟乃也是好机油？ lol
 * iMadper wtf！ 我说个面试， 也能被你们这群基佬想偏！！！ 你们这群基佬！！！！
<iMadper> 我先去吃饭
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 职业的sale有点xx
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 对30岁以下的人面试，问些知识性的问题有啥意义...拉进来干活就是
<yunfan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4874466/?start=0&post=ok#last
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 同时对物理，数学，哲学，经济学感兴趣的同学们
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你不是要卖么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 看成30岁的人 问些性知识的问题有啥意义 直接拉进来干就是了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 不要乱省略用词 这个频道可是有记录的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸威武 http://twitter.com/chenshaoju/status/320778140815343616/photo/1
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 说的是blade吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 介个就不了解啦。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸的服务器，五角大楼采购，中东前线用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 碉堡了
<MeaCulpa> blade一般有作业环境的粉尘容忍度
<MeaCulpa> 普通服务器不管了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看起来是因为温度的问题，空调粉尘过滤应该是有效的。
<MeaCulpa> 那么有钱的单位，空调不会差的
<MeaCulpa> 难道不是精密空调...
<MeaCulpa> 恒温恒湿.
<roylez__> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> 可能是我国的通病，zf部门有钱，但是不舍的在空调上砸
<MeaCulpa> roylez__: .
<gfrog> roylez__: MeaCulpa <- 壕
<gfrog> roylez__: <- 壕
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: <- 壕
<abinez> roylez__: momo
<abinez> gfrog: momo
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34176
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 19开发代号薛定谔的猫引发争论
<onlylove> 讲起服务器来，dell弱爆了
<gfrog> abinez: ...
<abinez> gfrog: 有钱么
<abinez> 赞助一点
<imtxc> iMadper: hi 面了没
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<onlylove> 还是喜欢18M的server，国内曙光的造型和18m的造型一样一样的
<\rs> iMadper: 哪裏面試？
<imtxc> onlylove: 曙光的造型什么样 求图片
<imtxc> \rs: gaoji地方啊，他不说
<abinez> onlylove: 服务器不是用来摆造型的说
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说的是x86的，你看看18m什么样就知道曙光什么样了
<imtxc> onlylove: 18m的也没见过，求图片 cc roylez__  MeaCulpa 
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 暑假想來你們這裏玩，不知道你們收多長的
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34176
<onlylove> imtxc: http://detail.zol.com.cn/server/index309176.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【IBM System x3250 M4 2583I03】报价_参数_图片_论坛_IBM System x3250 M4(2583I03)服务器报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> 刚刚c又没按上
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在主板bios好高级啊，都可以直接用鼠标了
<freeflying> lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得云计算是18摸的阴毛
<freeflying> s/bios/uefi
<yunfan> freeflying: 我的板子就可以
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 记得两年前dell还是hp的笔记本bios就是鼠标流了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: dell
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，反正我见过，当时膜拜了半天
<imtxc> 现在dell的服务器也是鼠标流
<onlylove> imtxc: 没什么意思的
<gfrog> freeflying: pc真是弱爆了，乃看hp和dell的机框，碉堡了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个18m的没看出来哪里好看了啊
<onlylove> hp和dell的机架才是真渣
<onlylove> imtxc: 这要好看么
<gfrog> onlylove: 敝司买不起18摸
 * gfrog 那天去机房，有一排dell的塔式机器贴了一排ubuntu的logo，乐死我了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 曙光，浪潮就不推荐了，看不起国内的就买hp吧，虽然我不喜欢那牌子
 * adam8157 笑而不语
<onlylove> 有啥好笑的，里面不知道装的什么系统呢
<onlylove> 搞不好盗版的win server
<gfrog> onlylove: 肯定是RHEL
<gfrog> onlylove: 外企不会选国产服务器的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就18m没悬念，dell和hp的机器，谁用谁知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道帽帽咋想的，买了一堆预装ubuntu的服务器。
<onlylove> gfrog: 确定不是suse什么的
<gfrog> onlylove: 没钱。只能等18摸赠送。
<adam8157> gfrog: 说明兼容性好呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们的机房？
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱也有hwcert啊，买认证过的就好了嘛。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我们team的机房
<onlylove> gfrog: 都有钱到中国开公司没钱买18m的机器？
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个太欢乐了
<gfrog> freeflying: 下次我去机房给你拍下来哈。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃就有的说了，XD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分享软件中的下载有分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418613 迅雷这种软件是只下载不分享，抢夺人家的资源来达到下载快的目的的，一般的分享软件都是有下载有上传的，这才是分享精神，那么这个下载与上传的速度定为多少才是合适的呢？ 首先，只下载不上传 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 比较有意思
<adam8157> roylez__: 乐乐
<abinez> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33934
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国网络攻击：硬盘在下午两点自毁
<imtxc> gfrog: 贵司壕啊，用的起国家操作系统
<gfrog> imtxc: 显然回来都干掉换RHEL啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 或者Fedora
<imtxc> 跑国家操作系统不好么
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃要我们给C家做QA么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。。
 * adam8157 饿了
<imtxc> adam8157: 求给C家做QA
<adam8157> imtxc: 在招qa
<imtxc> adam8157: 求推哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 发简历来
 * adam8157 饿
<imtxc> adam8157: 帅当当，我过一个月自由了之后再求 
<imtxc> adam8157: 泡碗面吃
 * imtxc ... 唉，没自由的人伤不起
<yunfan> imtxc: 自由是相对的
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，也对
<imtxc> yunfan: 要是完全自由了，安全也就没保障了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们不给零食嘛？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我再坚持俩月
 * imtxc 自备饼干
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷的啥都没有
<imtxc> adam8157: 催催杀太甜了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼信。
<adam8157> gfrog: 真心没有!!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷死了
 * adam8157 555
<onlylove> imtxc: 脆脆鲨不是很好吃……为啥那么多人喜欢
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼信。
<adam8157> gfrog: 真的... 刚还一直在和 freeflying 讨论RH的令人羡慕的福利
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，没钱啊，你那些工资够你一天一箱脆脆鲨了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 说说看，都哪些
<adam8157> onlylove: RH福利手册厚厚一本呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 员工手册也有厚厚一本。
<iMadper> rh的福利? Errata吗?
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
 * gfrog 不做errata的表示真是太幸福了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 怀念Errata不?
<adam8157> iMadper: hell not
<iMadper> adam8157: 怀念bugzilla不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 怀念!!!!
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，哪有这么问的。
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你快回来~
<gfrog> adam8157: 怀念不撸不？
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊? 哦...理解了. 
<gfrog> adam8157: 怀念casper不？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 afk
 * gfrog afk
<freeflying> iMadper: bugzilla估计没人怀念
<gfrog> freeflying: bz真心好用。
<iMadper> freeflying: Errata更没人怀念.. 相比之下, bugzilla算是很好的了. 
<freeflying> gfrog: 我还是比较喜欢lp
<iMadper> freeflying: 虽然不是一个东西. 
<gfrog> freeflying: lp功能较弱。
<imtxc> 。。。。 iMadper 
<iMadper> ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 虽然集成度高，但是搜索和统计功能比bz弱的多。
 * gfrog afk
<imtxc> iMadper: 我求 errata未果
<iMadper> imtxc: 都跟你说了...
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 他家要关门？
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是要搬家会米国去
<iMadper> imtxc: 上次不是跟你说了?
<freeflying> gfrog: api啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 没说啊 你只说有不能说的原因
<iMadper> imtxc: 我上次说的是啥? 你想想.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说最近2年没戏
<imtxc> iMadper: 可是还是没原因啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 要是回去, 能说2年没戏吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就直接说这辈子没啥希望了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么意思
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 没啥... 忽略吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦 这么神秘干嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 透露一下
<imtxc> intern能知道的消息应该不属于机密吧
<imtxc> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Launchpad貌似作翻译不锉
<crack> = =好辛苦
<crack> = =backbox比ubuntu难玩多了。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<tryit> "程序开发，高薪在 Linux ； Linux 程序员，高薪在驱动开发。" ?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你们要不要junior呀?
<freeflying> iMadper: sigh, 居然把SPEC2000给删了，不然正好跑一下
<iMadper> freeflying: 电源搞定了?
<iMadper> freeflying: 真快...
<freeflying> iMadper: 忘记插一根线
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 
<freeflying> 又要用bzr来下了，好几个G
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: bzr搞这种大的东西太痛苦了
<iMadper> 一定要跑, 来看那分? freeflying 
<gfrog> freeflying: bz也有api啊。
<freeflying> iMadper: bzr下起来太痛苦了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ? 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哦，git的alpha比较小
<iMadper> freeflying: bzr是一个一个文件的下载吗? 
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 扩展性显然是bzr简单
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不是
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: bzr的branch是full-feature的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没用过bzr呢. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 所以尺寸大，下载东西多
<MeaCulpa> git的默认branch只是一个diff
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 大改应为bzr还要支持centralized workflow
<MeaCulpa> bzr这样藏私活比较好，处处生花
<MeaCulpa> git更适合码字了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 谁有方正液晶的GBK字体啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418617 谁有方正液晶的GBK字体啊。给这个网站改字体www.yanhongkeji.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 97693675 — 2013-04-07 16:15
<\rs> 好物 http://overapi.com/css/
<adam8157> iMadper: 不晓得啊, 发cv来
<iMadper> adam8157: .
<\rs> 有沒有上海的實習場所?
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我grp刚刚close...
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 现在貌似晚了吧，该来的都来了
<iMadper> 求各个公司的采购岗位!!!
<freeflying> 准备装系统
<freeflying> iMadper: 一块40Gssd,一块250G,一块500G
<freeflying> iMadper: 300W的电源没问题吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 可以, 不过你的负载高了之后, 波纹输出可能就没那么稳定了.
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 300w 太寒碜了吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: :-) 这个岗位不好吗?
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 好吧……暑假想玩玩的，北京吸毒氣不太想動，還是上海略好
<\rs> systemd 都上200了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道你平时是不是满载跑cpu呀. 不过觉得还是够.
<adam8157> freeflying: ...你这是配了个啥
<freeflying> adam8157: i7啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 台式机?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 升级系统，老的电源
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃这电脑是用来下片片儿的嘛？
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 为啥
<freeflying> gfrog: 下片我有nas
<freeflying> adam8157: 就是配个台式机啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: sent. 刚gmail附件上传失败...
<freeflying> adam8157: 1k到手
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃发错人了。
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 求bg
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥bg
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸...
<gfrog> freeflying: 请客
 * bluezd 你们 ......
<freeflying> gfrog: 找 adam8157 啊
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸.....
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不有钱么
<bluezd> iMadper: 咋了?大象
 * gfrog 找请客肯定要找大户儿啊。
<iMadper> bluezd: sigh... 说出来都是泪呀...
<bluezd> iMadper: 咋了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你看过有钱人装台式机？
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是你喽
<yelinh> >.<
<freeflying> kao, spec现在的benchmark真多啊
<freeflying> web的都有了
<gfrog> freeflying: 见过，好多呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个机箱1k多。
<freeflying> gfrog: 那是有钱人啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这个机箱和电源都用了4年多了
<adam8157> bluezd: 骚年
<bluezd> adam8157: 愁苦啊
 * bluezd 求解救
 * gfrog 求解救
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸转去pre-sales吧。
<gfrog> bluezd: 据猴总说工资很高呢。
<bluezd> gfrog: 挣钱吗？　挣钱就去，不管干啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 无法找到软件包。。。initrd-tools http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418618 在虚拟机里的Ubuntu 10.04版本下: 我用linux-2.6.32.2内核编译，然后需安装initrd-tools 发现： desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install initrd-tools 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息 …
 * bluezd 我的节操哪里去了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 节操是神马？ 求解释。
<adam8157> holiday fuck
<bluezd> gfrog: ^^^^^^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃肯定没这东西。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你咋知道？
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃觉得铛铛是有holiday呢？ 还是有fuck？
<bluezd> gfrog: 有 holiday 有毛用．
<gfrog> bluezd: 难道乃在求fuck？ 0_0 oops..
<iMadper> bluezd: 0_a
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<yunfan> 我想问下侯哥1304正式版啥时候出
<yunfan> 我的chromebook熄火好多天了
 * gfrog adam8157 的神解释啊
 * iMadper 没节操了, 求各种it公司的采购岗位!!!!
<bluezd> gfrog: 没来上班？
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，昨天偶饭找你推荐箱子
<iMadper> ofan: 多少钱?
<yelin> >.<
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也刚接触箱子, 自己还没买呢, 不是很了解...
 * adam8157 又小又静音有强大的台式机存在么?
<imtxc> gfrog: 请教一下 我用pptp弄的vpn，客户端连上之后可以ping通服务器，可为嘛ping不通另一个连这个vpn的主机呢
<freeflying> adam8157: day dream
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 要弄台式机 ? 壕
<adam8157> bluezd: 我就问问
<imtxc> 昨天 freeflying 还说用笔记本的都壕
<freeflying> imtxc: pptp默认不让你这么干
<imtxc> freeflying: 看吧，事实证明还是台式机党豪
 * adam8157 我娘台式机的硬盘真响
<imtxc> freeflying: 那哪个vpn服务默认允许这么干的 我目的就是为了把两个地方的主机做成局域网
<gfrog> imtxc: ip_forward啊骚年
<gfrog> imtxc: iptables搞了嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 搞了的
<gfrog> imtxc: 或者路由呢？
<freeflying> adam8157: 通过fuse写，如何保证从cache里写回磁盘了
<adam8157> freeflying: sync
<freeflying> adam8157: samba呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 很多
<adam8157> freeflying: 都一样吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 有啥简单工具能看cache不
<adam8157> freeflying: 不晓得
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要求那种机器其实有的，买个vps然后远程。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你这个需求不用vpn，gre tunnel就能干了
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃说是吧？
<imtxc> gfrog: 擦哦，想起来了，当时配的iptables没 save ,
<gfrog> imtxc: 一般不通就是iptables没搞定。
<imtxc> gfrog: 今天VPS被重启了。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: iptables -vn可以看每条规则的包计数。
<imtxc> gfrog: 是规则没了的原因
<bluezd> adam8157: vim 你用的是啥 colorscheme ? desert, molokai ?
<adam8157> bluezd: desert
<freeflying> iptable为啥不搞个数据库，每次写一下就自动保存起来
<bluezd> adam8157: 有其他的好的推荐下？
<adam8157> bluezd: 这都是个人口味吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚正确的操作是写好配置文件，检查完了，然后iptables-restore吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 万一写错了误杀流量，可能是要命的事儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你看ovs就又类似的东西
<adam8157> bluezd: https://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html
<kves> adam8157 ⇪ ti: VIM Color Scheme Test - C - Sat Sep 26 16:32:23 2009
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道为毛有人要搞出ovs这坨渣渣。
<gfrog> freeflying: 优势在哪？ 
<freeflying> gfrog: 方便啊
<freeflying> gfrog: ovs不错啊
<imtxc> freeflying: gre tunnel ？我了解一下去
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个看起来比vpn高级啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 也就是方便嘛。
<gfrog> imtxc: 高级个渣渣。就是tunnel，没加密没认证。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜 
<imtxc> 万恶的奸商，重启了我的vps也不通知一下。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 米兔，导致我现在没事上去就看iptables
<imtxc> 。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞个tunnel总比配vpn方便啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 所以要用ec2这样的才靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也没见方便到哪。
 * yunfan 奇怪 今天pulseaudio又可以混音了
<iMadper> yunfan:  用oss吧.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<MeaCulpa> 波多野结衣 是干啥的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 教育家. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 可能是上周升级没重启 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦我去搜搜
<yunfan> 今天重启了 
<rich> 大家好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 这个虽然我没看过他作品 但还是知道他的
<^k^> rich, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<yunfan> 知名教育家
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 擦，教生理卫生的
<adam8157> 公交车上，一小学生拿着作业本对他妈妈说：妈妈，我作业太多了！然后他妈妈把作业本撕了扔出窗外，还潇洒地嘱咐儿子说：老师问，你就说爸爸妈妈打架，妈妈撕了作业本！小学生看得目瞪口呆，过了许久才吐出三个字，“刚做完……” 
<rich> kk在吗
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 弱暴了，于我们东欧／罗马美女比
<yunfan> adam8157: 你发这条是给自己确定了征婚目标么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 0_a..
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我还是看好外教
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: O_c
<rich> 能帮一下我吗 我的电脑出问题了
<iMadper> rich: 找了半天也没找到你的问题. 你啥时候问的?
<rich> 我的电脑回复出厂设置后 可用硬盘变小了
<rich> imadper
 * adam8157 闪, 办公室就我一个人 sigh
<iMadper> rich: ... 你用windows自带的: "磁盘管理工具" 看一下.
<iMadper> rich: 就知道问题了.
<rich> 我的问题很复杂 我拿到电脑后 只给我分了一个分区 于是我 分类一部分到e盘 ，然后 恢复出厂设置后 我的e盘的那一部分硬盘不见了
<iMadper> rich: 磁盘管理工具也显示不出来吗?
<rich> 我在磁盘管理能看到 我消失的硬盘 可是我用资源管理器查看可用空间 还是没看见我消失的硬盘
<iMadper> rich: 直接格式化那块儿盘就行了.
<iMadper> rich: 格式化了之后就能看到了. 
<alvin_rxg> !linux
<cfy> iMadper: 什么时候面试？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 最近好多新人进来问windows问题... 不知道是谁去qq群来推广这里了. 
<rich> 我没看见有格式化的按键啊 还用我用我的电脑查看 看不见我消失的那一部分
<Jagdwurst> 哪个 MPI 能 Windows, HP-UX 和 Linux 混合着用呢?
<\b>  /msg NickServ identify  wcrwcr
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Guest15848> ...
<rich> 我原来是 500g  的c 盘 我分了200g 做e 盘 现在 我的电脑显示 我的硬盘只有 300g 
 * gfrog 壕铛铛 == 门房儿李大爷。
<jagd> 靠
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 夏天的时候打算买个 500G + 32G ssd 的机器。。
<rich> imadper 我能截图给你吗 
<jagd> alvin_rxg,   夏天 Haswell 出来了,  simd 扩一倍, 还支持 FMA
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  本来想上个天买个 16G 内存 + i7 Quard 的,  共享6MB L3cache... 测了一下, 比我现在用的笔记本快 15 倍
<\rs> jagd: 你把 \ 開頭的單字母都註冊了
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 但是没钱
<\rs> jagd: 我很不高興
<jagd> \rs,   我的 \b 被人抢了
<jagd> \rs, 好久没上了, 现在一个\开头的也没了  :)
<\rs> jagd: 你把 \r 讓給我
<alvin_rxg> Information on \b (account benonsoftware)
<yunfan> jagd: 多少钱？
<jagd> yunfan,  只 800€, 如果现在肯定买了. 上个冬天干了太多不赚饯的活..
<\q> jagd: good
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求如何通知epoll_wait退出。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418622 int a = epoll_wait(b,ev,65535,-1); 使用close(b);epoll_wait也一直卡着。 怎么通知epoll_wait我要退出epoll呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞翔的薄荷 — 2013-04-07 9:17
<yunfan> jagd: 800欧么 对我有点多 虽然换算起来不多 但是入关关税太黑
<rich> win8 怎么用磁盘管理格式化 xiexie
<yelin> 这是要闹哪样……
<alvin_rxg> 便宜的还是 lenovo 啊……
<freeflying> jagd: 我刚买了i7
<jagd> alvin_rxg,   看一眼 HP ENVY dv6-7240sg  我本来想买那个
<widon> vim怎么高亮qml文件啊
<jagd> 我这里 qml 自动高亮的...
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个板子居然没ide,原来的刻录机没法用了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要刻录机干嘛... ide, 确实都没了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在刻录机都是sata的了.
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 不错……就是 15.6寸太大了…
<jagd> freeflying, 光盘的价格比硬盘贵多了
<yunfan> 确实 光盘没市场
<freeflying> iMadper: jagd 我家里还有一盒空白盘呢
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  ... 写程序不会觉得太大的. 除非你再买个大显示器
<iMadper> freeflying: 我笔记本都没光驱了. 
<jagd> freeflying, 我家还有若干盒没开封过的软盘呢, 认了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 该死掉的东西,就让他们默默的死去就好了. .. ...
<Larex> jagd 留着纪念了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕，还有i7
<jagd> freeflying, 而且自己刻的光盘里的数据保存不久. 激光能把它烧了, 太阳光照样能烧
<rich> http://www.jb51.net/os/Windows8/57083.html  imadper 是这样做的吗 谢谢
<^k^> rich ... ⇪ 在Windows 8 中创建、删除或格式化硬盘分区的方法(图文教程)_Windows8_Windows系列_操作系统_脚本之家
<iMadper> rich: 没用过win8... 就用过xp
<iMadper> rich: 不过看上去差不多. 但是, 你那个盘的数据就没了.
<jagd> 在考虑要不要从 win8 用回 fedora...
<rich> 我 才买的新的预装win8的
<rich> kk 
<rich> k
<alvin_rxg> rich: 果然是 rich ..
<rich>  可是我在磁盘管理里面不能点击右键啊
<freeflying> jagd: 有时候还想刻音乐 CD啊
<jagd> freeflying, 也是我刻CD的唯一原因. 直接把计算机插到功放上, 放 flac 或者 ape 算了
<rich> kk 在吗
<rich> 我不能在磁盘管理器里点击右键
<Router2> quit
<bluezd> gfrog: ping
<rich> 我分区的时候是用的压缩磁盘卷来分的区跟这个有关系吗 谢谢
<jagd> freeflying, 昨天买了一张 CD, 5€ 模拟唱片转的, 音色不怎样, 但也听不出噪音
<jiero> roylez__: 怎么了
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 烧饭! 尝一尝昨天买的贝壳
<rich> kk 我的为什么不能点击右键调出新建煎蛋卷啊 imadper
<rich> 谁能帮一下我啊 谢谢啦 我在磁盘管理中只能看见c 盘的盘符 其他的都没名字 是因为这个原因吗 imadper
<iMadper> rich: 不知道, 我不用windows的...不了解...
<iMadper> rich: 如果只是要修复, 那没问题, 但是要保留数据的话, 我就没办法了. 
<rich> 修复 我只求修复
<rich> 我分区的时候用的是压缩卷的选项 是和这个有关系吗
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 现在 linux  下的 skype 怎样? 通话的时候还占满 cpu 吗?
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 还好的呀。没满过 cpu ……
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 不过近期也不用了..
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 从前不是都满 cpu 的... 通话的时候就不能干别的事了
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 没有……
<alvin_rxg> jagd: pulseaudio 的问题？
<jagd> alvin_rxg, win8 的中文输入法不好用. 又没时间自己写, 再加上我的电脑跑 visual studio 2012 太慢. 在考虑是不是要用回 linux
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  从前没有 pulseaudio 的时候就是占满的
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 不如趁早买新机器……
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 我一直是配合 pulseaudio 用的……没满过 cpu
<Larex> rich win下其他盘如果没有盘符，可以自己设置的
<rich> 怎么做啊 谢谢
<Larex> rich 你点击其他分区右键可以吗
<rich> 不行 
<rich> 格式化c盘可以解决吗 我那消失的200g 的空间
<Larex> rich 不妨使用diskgen来操作，比win自带的还简单易懂
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  linux 下面的 rdp 现在还不能登入 win8 ?
<Larex> rich 格式化
<Larex> rich 格式化c的话 你数据和系统就没了
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 不知道……没用过 rdp
<Larex> rich http://www.diskgenius.cn/
<^k^> Larex ... ⇪ DiskGenius 软件网站
<jagd> alvin_rxg, ...  我每天都必需 rdp 和 ssh. 自己电脑太慢, 只能远程登到某个节点上
<jiero> freeflying: 早上你说 roylez 找我？
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 又放假了？
<jagd> jiero, 祼姐
<jiero> jagd: 呃。
 * jiero 突然想到，有没有个人rime词典库同步功能呢。
<rich> larex 问题是我选择的是恢复到出厂设置 应该是还原啦 我的c盘显示是os 是什么意思啊 我原先把os c 盘的空间分了200g 出去 ，恢复出厂设置后os c 盘显示是我原来分剩下的大小
<jiero> rich: 一般电脑出厂设置windows只有一个盘曲
<rich> 那应该显示我原先的500g 可是现在显示的是我操作分区后剩下的大小 我用的是dell backup recovery 
<rich> jiero
<jiero> rich: 这个问 dell 啊。
<jiero> jagd: 你怎么了？
<jiero> iMadper:  mad person
<rich> 他们卖了电脑就不管这些了 这不来这里问了吗
<jiero> rich: 怎么可能。。。
<rich> 我可以截图给你们看吗 这样
<jiero> rich: dell是我见过的最喜欢让你重复购买的。。。
<jagd> jiero, 我改邪归正了.. 不上irc了
<jiero> jagd: 你谁啊。我记忆力很差的。
<Larex> rich 无论如何，你用diskgen试试看吧 恢复到出厂设置 也可以用diskgen操作，可以缩小c盘大小等等
<jagd> jiero, 其间我的名字也被人夺去了.
<jiero> jagd: 。。。
<maluyao> 我的屏幕左上角有黑点，侧边栏一直闪屏///
<maluyao> 请问这么解决
<rich> 在磁盘管理中能看到我那消失的磁盘大小 可是用资源管理器还有我的电脑看就看不见了
<Larex> maluyao 肯定是驱动的问题
<jiero> maluyao: 显卡是 amd？
<maluyao> 双显卡
<jiero> rich: 问 dell。。。售后工程师
<maluyao> optimus的
<Larex> rich 是的，那些空间可能是未分配的空间 你新建分区后把它们分配好新的磁盘即是
<jiero> maluyao: http://bumblebee-project.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux!
<maluyao> 现在是nouveau的驱动
<maluyao> 我现在不需要用nv显卡。。
<jiero> maluyao: 可能有错误，nouveau和很多桌面互动有问题，效果/功能要求越少的桌面毛病越少。
<jiero> maluyao: 直接用wm，别用de了
<maluyao> 但是装了nvidia的驱动 unity就打不开了
<jiero> maluyao: 或者有啥办法关闭 nvidia显卡。
<jiero> maluyao: 比如有些笔记本是可以把显卡拔下来的 -
<maluyao> jiero: 貌似不行。。而且默认就是用intel显卡的吧
<jiero> maluyao: 你用的是 nouveau，那是 nvidia的
<maluyao> jiero: 但是默认intel的显卡驱动应该也有啊
<jiero> maluyao: 有，但是没启用。
<jiero> maluyao:  blacklist it to udev.  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and append a line containing blacklist nouveau, 
<jiero> maluyao:  http://superuser.com/questions/324210/ubuntu-11-04-disable-nvidia-graphics-card
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 11.04 - disable NVIDIA graphics card - Super User
<jagd> alvin_rxg,   我这里下载  libreoffice 好慢, 只有 330kB/s
<maluyao> jiero: 但是optimus不用bumblebee的时候不是只会用intel显卡的吗
<jiero> jagd: 。
<alvin_rxg> jagd: ö_Ö
<jiero> maluyao: 不是，是2个都启动把。
<jiero> maluyao: 但是空耗
<maluyao> jiero: 那会有闪屏的问题么
<jiero> maluyao: 不一定
 * jiero 现在统一了，firefox+rime+inkscape+libreoffice
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于bc的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418626 我现在有一个600多行的脚本，因为涉及一些敏感信息，所以我只能po一部分了。。 现在主逻辑 Code: while read  ppl do    part_judge_alarm "${ppl}" & done < ${ldir}/mon_part_info.txt.${tstamp} 在part_judege_alarm函数里用到了大量的bc进行浮点数 …
<maluyao> jiero: 那我先把nouveau禁掉试试
<maluyao> jiero: 感觉是intel显卡驱动的问题
<jiero> maluyao: 正常情况下，intel显卡玩桌面效能是nv卡的5倍的感觉。
 * jiero 试过 2004年intel集成显卡和2007年nv独立显卡——差不多感受。
<rich> 谢谢larex 哈哈我的盘又回来啦
<maluyao> jiero: 把nouveau驱动禁了以后就提示识别不到显卡了。。。
<jerryzhou> 大侠们 你们在弄什么呢
<jerryzhou> let us hack
<jiero> maluyao: 必须硬件关闭了。。。
<jerryzhou> 弄啥呢
<jerryzhou> ubuntu 3D桌面？
<jiero> nvidia 的某东西
<maluyao> jiero: 没有禁用。。。
<maluyao> jiero: 这机器也没法禁用。。
<jiero> maluyao: 那就 装那个把。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam 不能更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418627 如题 在更新时出现 Fatal Error:Steam needs to be online to update,but was set to offline mode 望高手帮解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 chkwx — 2013-04-07 19:01
<imtxc> iMadper: 这里快要成为windows频道了？
<widon> vim怎么高亮qml语言文件啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近新人太多了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 各种问题都直接提问, 问之前都不在网上搜索的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 新人没关系，关键是都是问怎么装windows的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道是谁在qq群上面推广这个群了吧. 
<jerryzhou> 那就T
<imtxc> 很想知道推广的内容。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 偶尔一两个新人还好, 以来来一片, 真心控制不住局面了.
<imtxc> 专业网管群
<imtxc> 专业修电脑群
<iMadper> lol~ 去掉专业好不好?
<iMadper> 来这里问白痴问题的, 也叫专业?
<iMadper> 问题是, 问的还都是windows的... 真心不是我不帮忙...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你当初是怎么来到这里的
<iMadper> imtxc: 很早之前, 论坛挂了, 当时就找到这里了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 难道最近论坛又挂了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我那时候在论坛逛无聊点那个链接进来的。。。 web页面
<imtxc> 估计挂的是什么雨林木风类型的论坛吧，不然怎么会来这么多windowser呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim怎么高亮qml文件啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418629 画qt界面得qml文件怎么高亮啊? 网上弄了一个qml.vim但是放到syntax里面，没有效果啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-04-07 19:28
<iMadper> imtxc: 有可能...
<widon> vim怎么识别后缀名啊
<imtxc> widon: 记得给你说过。。。
<widon> imtxc, 我忘了
<imtxc> widon: autocmd
<imtxc> widon: 上次你是问什么格式的来着。。。
<widon> imtxc, 现在是qml文件
<imtxc> widon: 。。。  autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.qml set filetype=qml
<widon> imtxc, 呵呵，应该是这样
<imtxc> ......................
<roylez> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> roylez: .... 又怎么了扎西
<roylez> imtxc: 跟你打个招呼
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西得了
<imtxc> 好几天没mo破马了
<rich> 给大家 推荐一个聊天软件跨 平台的 instant bird
<imtxc> rich: 你的win7 ghost好了么
<rich> win8 
<rich> ghost 有什么用啊 是恢复系统的文件吗
<widon> 谁会qml语言啊，我一张图片都显示不出来
<rich> 各位360  杀毒一键优化内存有用吗 谢谢 我的内存占用率居高不下
<jerryzhou> 踢 rich
<jerryzhou> 啥破问题
<jiero> maluyao: 。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> roylez 昨天你找我？
<roylez> jiero: 没事了
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西的kindle有皮套不，一直没皮套用现在背面被手汗弄的掉色好恶心啊
<jiero> roylez: 好的
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你的手是腐蚀性的么。
<roylez> imtxc: 曾经有，扔掉了
<imtxc> 你们的kidle掉色不
<roylez> imtxc: k3不好配
 * jiero 的好像没太大改变
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，手容易出油，用个触摸屏 几分钟就恶心的不能看了
<jiero> 就是按键有些感觉不太灵敏。
<imtxc> jiero: 你用皮套了么
<jiero> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> 算了，我继续坚持，等实在看不下去了再弄个壳。。。
<rich> 大哥从士兵到将军总要有个过程吗 jerryzhou
<imtxc> jiero: 就是出门装包里面每个盖子那屏幕容易碎估计
<imtxc> rich:  这里不是很欢迎windows话题的
<iMadper> rich: 你问错地方了. 
<imtxc> rich: /topic
<rich> 懂了
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。我都是夹在硬皮书里。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 或者硬皮本子
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。那么厚
<jiero> imtxc: 厚？
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊，能夹在书里？
<jiero> imtxc: 可以。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我可以笑你太小了么。
<imtxc> ... .。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么
<imtxc> 小？
<jiero> imtxc: 多带一本子都累么。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，包小
<jiero> imtxc: 包的话就更不用了啊。
 * jiero 放包里就不用书了
<jiero> 就不用本子了
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，我过几天去看看有没有贴的纸什么的贴背面，现在太影响美观了
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现很少有本子用纯白色的封面啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 如果出了这种没装饰的本子其实应该很好卖。
<imtxc> jiero: 本子？
<jiero> imtxc: 对。\
<imtxc> jiero: 白色封面应该不好卖吧
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。为啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 因为我很少见到白色的本子啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<NWMonster> imtxc: 买个原装皮套吧，虽然有点贵，但是很值得
<jiero> imtxc: 当你卖过的时候你就知道了。
<jiero> imtxc: 我卖过白色的本子，然后发现顾客对别的本子都变得视而不见了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Juniper 中文 Realm 参数问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418633 我这是的Juniper的Realm对应参数是中文的，命令行上始终连接不上网络，但网页方式可以。 怀疑是中文参数不被支持的问题，有人遇到过类似情况或者知道解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotu …
<jiero> imtxc: 想像不到，然后就变了。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> NWMonster: 一点都不值得
 * imtxc 没卖过啊
<NWMonster> imtxc: 我个人感觉原装皮套还是很好用的
<jiero> imtxc: 我的手机短信功能没了。
<jiero> imtxc: 最近有什么搞怪么。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-31 trunk 40022) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • H3C iNode 那个死货的连接方法解决了没有 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418635 我用的最新版 5. E1015 神码的。。 1分钟准时掉线一次。 还有听说用系统自带的就能连接。 具体怎么设置 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hceasy — 2013-04-07 20:33
<jzmer> whos is this GNUdog?
<imtxc> jiero: 什么手机？
<imtxc> jiero: 我没发过短信好几个月了
<jiero> imtxc: 我的 n900让我耍坏了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 上一条短信还是 4 月 5 日。。。
<imtxc> ，，，，，
<freeflying> iMadper: 太搞了，居然系统装不上
<iMadper> freeflying: 什么设备?
<iMadper> freeflying: 什么设备卡住了?
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总的新机器已经到了？
<freeflying> iMadper: partman探测分区过不了
<jiero> freeflying:  这么快
<freeflying> fuck
<jiero> freeflying: 要求换硬皮
<freeflying> jiero: 硬皮是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是硬盘吧....
<freeflying> jiero: 我三块硬皮呢 lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 三个都不行?
<freeflying> iMadper: 探测每块硬盘时死了
<freeflying> 貌似我的ssd有问题
<iMadper> freeflying: 拿走ssh, 再试试看?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我是想把/放到ssd上去的
<jiero> imtxc: 问下，如果话费不足是不能打电话对把。我现在怎么查话费呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 我能打电话，不能发短信
<jiero> imtxc: 各个网络金融服务只支持短信，不支持电话。
<freeflying> jiero: deadlock lol
<jiero> freeflying: 。
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道呀...
<jiero> freeflying: 好奇怪啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 不能收了？
<imtxc> jiero: 打 10086或者10000或者10010
<jiero> imtxc: 短信不能收，不能发。wifi无法连接，其他网络正常。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> jiero: 记得有个地方是配置什么信息中心号码的
<imtxc> jiero: 如果不小心改错了也就发不了了
<imtxc> 你问问他们的客服正确的信息中心号码应该是什么
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> imtxc: 这个么。。。似乎没有。
<imtxc> jiero: 这个，用移动客服官方的话来说就是：先生您换卡换机试试，把您的卡放在别的手机上用或者在您的手机上用别的卡。。。
<jiero> lol 都没有啊。
<imtxc> 您先试试。。。
<imtxc> ^_^
<imtxc> jiero: 你是CMCC？
<imtxc> jiero: 移动的话看看你手机设置的短信服务中心号码是不是 +8613800100500
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么看。
<imtxc> jiero: 什么系统？
<jiero> imtxc:  maemo
<imtxc> jiero: 反正在短信页面应该有叫做设置的菜单吧
<jiero> imtxc: 还真有，默认是从 sim 找。
<imtxc> 改成上面那个号码试试？
<imtxc> 138××××0500
<jiero> imtxc: 仍然failed
<imtxc> 这…… 我就不清楚了。。。 或者是你用短信发了黄段子什么的被封杀了/
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在家里玩服务器版,没有网线,只有一个无线网卡.tplink http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418640 现在界面黑呼呼,只能用命令行,请问如何配置这个无线网卡连接上wifi 不然没办法用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 buobuk — 2013-04-07 21:11
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么会。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 直接刷
<imtxc> jiero: 先看看是不是系统的原因再刷啊
<imtxc> 万一是卡的原因不是白折腾了没
<jiero> imtxc: 大概是了。。。wifi都被我搞垮了。
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 那还等什么 刷之 wifi都没了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 关键刷机很麻烦，要下载很多东西。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 下载一堆32位兼容包。。。
<imtxc> 32位兼容包？
<imtxc> jiero: 嘛系统？
<jiero> imtxc: mint
<imtxc> debian 里面 multiarch 很不错的说
 * imtxc 休息
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • win7下安装12.04出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418643 这是出错的日志 04-07 21:35 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Copying uninstaller H:\ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386\wubi.exe -> C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe 04-07 21:35 ERROR TaskList: (5, '') Traceback (most recent call last): File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __c …
 * leyle 狠狠的撸了一管。
<stock-cn> 更新goagent时出现这个错误是怎么回事？难道我的python版本不对？  http://pastebin.com/ybCa5T4x
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新人报道，刚刚装ubuntu 驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418645 刚刚装上的ubuntu 感觉用的还不错啊！ win8 都不想用了 现在双系统 就是电脑的 驱动没搞 只是显卡驱动安装了 其他的 驱动不知道在哪下载 我的是Y470 P 有知道的 说下 谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<crack> Ubuntu还是Win8？
<iMadper> stock-cn: python --version 
<iMadper> stock-cn: 返回什么?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 下了个vim装到泪牛满面啊 ！ 各种不成功！求指导！！! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418646 坐等大神指导！ 我到QQjackpair@msn.cn 真心求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainbowlay — 2013-04-07 22:36
<stock-cn> iMadper: 2.6.6
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我要更新到2.7吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 貌似是要2.7
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你终于来了，救星
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你升级到2.7试试看. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我一直用debian6
<stock-cn> iMadper: 升级要添加一个源，似乎要升级很多东西
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我开始把配置文件的python改成2.6.6,居然也不行，呵呵
<stock-cn> iMadper: 正在升级，还要半个多小时
<iMadper> stock-cn: 我到是没用过goagent, 不过我觉得是python的版本的问题. 要不你升级试试看?
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩. 
<cuihao> ？python2.7可以用的
<iMadper> cuihao: 他2.6
<cuihao> 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<iMadper> roylez: 破席
<iMadper> roylez: 心情不好呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: 还是得买外接显示器, 用笔记本办公眼睛脖子都不舒服斯基
<adam8157> GNUdog: 侬来啦
<iMadper> adam8157: 买pva吧. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你那么有钱...
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥东西
<iMadper> adam8157: 或者买eizo.
<iMadper> adam8157: pva, 之前三棒子的面板工艺, 比ips好. 
<adam8157> iMadper: dell已经肉痛了
<iMadper> adam8157: eizo或者nec才是做显示器的, dell弱爆!
<stock-cn> cuihao:   iMadper  谢谢你们
<cuihao> =。= 我幹什麼了？好像什麼都沒幹嘛。
<adam8157> cuihao: stock-cn yooo 你俩竟然在
<iMadper> stock-cn: 呃.. 不用这么客气, 我也就是胡猜的...
<stock-cn> iMadper: 还有个事，刚才升级到2.7过程中，我按ctr+d 把终端进程关闭了，但后台还在运行，我要如何再打开他
<adam8157> cuihao: 小盆与你好
<stock-cn> adam8157: 在干嘛
<adam8157> stock-cn: 在纠结买或是不买显示器
<iMadper> stock-cn: Ctrl + d会取消?
<stock-cn> adam8157: 不要乱说
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.150.7hHPd1&id=17915731466
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 日本直送EIZO艺卓新款27寸显示器ColorEdge CG276 原生10位面板-淘宝网
<stock-cn> iMadper: 是ctr+z
<adam8157> stock-cn: ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 尼码
<stock-cn> adam8157: 不买显示什么意思
<cuihao> 再按一遍ctrl+z
<stock-cn> cuihao: 好
<adam8157> iMadper: 老子是码农啊 不是画图的
<iMadper> stock-cn: fg
<adam8157> stock-cn: 买或者不买显示器
<stock-cn> cuihao: 再按没有用了，我把那个终端窗口关闭了
<stock-cn> cuihao: 但目前的确还在下载哦
<cuihao> =。= Ctrl+Z然後關閉了？
<iMadper> stock-cn: fg不行吗? 那你pkill apt  然后重新下载?
<iMadper> adam8157: 破码农, 还用得着买dell? 
<adam8157> iMadper: 为了眼睛和脖子和手
<iMadper> adam8157: 随便买个廉价的ips就行了...
<stock-cn> cuihao: 是阿，先ctr+z，就没看到动了，然后我再关闭了那个窗口
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/499116.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【戴尔U2312HM】戴尔（DELL）UltraSharp U2312HM 23英寸宽屏LED背光IPS液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<stock-cn> iMadper: 重新下载会不会又要很久时间，会不会接着下哦？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 接着下载. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 输入什么命令
<adam8157> iMadper: 肉痛
<iMadper> stock-cn: 我没有debian, 不过我猜pkill apt
<iMadper> adam8157: 1k4, 挺贵.
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊
<cuihao> =。= 确信是下载过程？安装过程中kill掉可能会死吧？
<stock-cn> iMadper: 谢谢，在继续下载哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 有1.4k, 还不如加200上asus.
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.116.GNYkl7&id=18618123019
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 华硕MX239H 23寸超薄窄边IPS液晶显示器 包邮顺丰 机打发票 赠品-淘宝网
<iMadper> stock-cn: :-)
<adam8157> iMadper: 你就各种忽悠败家
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有呀, sigh. 我觉得, 我适合当采购
<adam8157> iMadper: 搞得东家破产
<iMadper> adam8157: 得了吧, 偷工减料我也是一把好手!
<iMadper> adam8157: 低端产品我也很了解的!~
<adam8157> iMadper: 来个低端显示器 能码字就好
<stock-cn> iMadper: linux下上传gae，到底是 python appcfg.py update server/python/   还是直接  python uploader.zip?
<iMadper> stock-cn: 没用过gae...
<stock-cn> 有谁用过阿
<stock-cn> 会不会版本不同命令不同了阿
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/676597.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【华硕ML249HR】华硕（ASUS）ML249HR 24英寸宽屏LED背光MVA液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<cuihao> uploader.zip
<cuihao> python2 uploader.zip
<adam8157> iMadper: 19就够了其实
<iMadper> adam8157: ok.
<iMadper> adam8157: 是不是tn也够了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 无所谓啊, 码字而已
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/536361.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ ~ŰŞËśVE198D-C۪˜èASUS ĂŠVE198D 19Ó˘´ds" content="ASUSVE198D-C,ŰŞËśVE198D-C,ŰŞËśVE198D-CĎÔĘžĆŰ,ASUSVE198D-Cą¨źŰ"/> window.pageConfig = { compatible: true, product: { skuid: 536361, name: '\u534e\u7855\uff08\u0041\u0053\u0055\u0053\u0020\uff09\u0056\u0045\u0031\u0039\u0038\u0044\u0020\u0020\u0031\u0039\u82f1\u5bf8\u004c\u0045\u0 …
<iMadper> ^k^: 老k, 该吃药了....
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个价位我喜欢
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要求这么低, 这个价位都不算便宜的.
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/673910.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【戴尔E1913】戴尔（DELL）E1913 19英寸宽屏LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> adam8157: 都是tn的呀... 其实我不喜欢tn. 好歹mva. http://item.jd.com/634958.html  这个, 800, 真心不算贵. mva + 21.5寸. 比你说的dell才贵50而已. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【明基GW2250E】明基（BenQ）GW2250E 21.5英寸LED背光MVA宽屏液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> adam8157: mva比tn强百倍. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 0_0
<iMadper> adam8157: 靠谱吧?
<freeflying> cao, 终于装好了
<adam8157> iMadper: 不错
<freeflying> 1357KB/s
<freeflying> 这才叫宽带啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 唉, 要自己买显示器办公...
<iMadper> adam8157: mva起码可视角度在178度, 而且黑的下去, 比廉价的ips好. 
<freeflying> adam8157: 办公室不是很多显示器吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有... 就QA有个
<freeflying> adam8157: 找你老板报销啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们这么穷 能给报么?
<iMadper> 报销? 看来我可以去推荐万元级别的显示器了. 
<adam8157> freeflying: 明天问问好了
<freeflying> adam8157: 办公室要用的东西肯定报销啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 问问去, 脖子不舒服啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 找测试的理由买
<adam8157> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> iMadper: i7真是快啊
<freeflying> 2098KB/s
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪莫炫耀... 我还在用sandy bridge的i5...
<freeflying> iMadper: 我也在用呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 2098kb/s是网速吧... 不代表你的i7快... lol~
<iMadper> freeflying: adam8157: 求去贵公司当采购, 可以为贵公司的程序员挑显示器!
<freeflying> iMadper: 解压缩时cpu占用不到0.6%
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: cat /proc/cpuinfo 看着真舒服啊
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 刚才30MB/s的你说我咋评价你的网速。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 公网的
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是教育网? 能有这么快? 
<happyaron> iMadper: 我这儿1G的电信接入……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 
<happyaron> 当然，不是我出钱的……
 * iMadper 各种土豪...
<freeflying> iMadper: 受打击了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀... 我这里教育网下电影也才这个速度. 
<freeflying> NND, 晚上啥时候都没干，光装系统了
<freeflying> 真悲剧
<adam8157> happyaron: 1Gbps....
<freeflying> adam8157: 跳楼吧
<iMadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17803582348&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1365348638_4k8_980282990
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sony/索尼HMZ-T1头戴式3D显示设备播放器 仅限3个，先到先得-tmall.com天猫
<leave> 。
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:05.13)
 * hooluwa is back
<iMadper> yun
<iMadper> ..
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:20.29)
<hooluwa> lol
<Espeona> ονγυφ η ιθσ?
<Espeona> ωανκ ρθυεγ ubuntu ημνγδ
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是什么语言？
<CyrusYzGTt> 俄语
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-31
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 试用ubuntu server 14.04 beta 2,问题反馈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457255 usb安装ubuntu server 14.04 englsh version，顺利。桌面化成功。 ibus默认已安装。 安装成功,系统默认字体为sans.....10 添加简体中文或者繁体中文支持，系统默认字体均会变成楷体。 system setting中有sound和ti
<^k^>  ─> me and date图标，点击均会闪退。 声卡能识别，但由于点击sound图标系统设置面板闪退，所有无法开启声音设置。 操作系统镜像557M,比13.10版 …
<wsm> i
<wsm> hi
<wsm> GM
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  09:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • PDF乱码（方框），谷歌过了。英文字母显示为方框…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457259 PDF：[url]docs.linuxtone.org/ebooks/Shell/ABS_Guide_cn.pdf[/url] 显示截图： /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 如下代码。 Code: <?xml version="1.0"?> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd"> <fontconfig> <!--   If the f
<^k^>  ─> ont still has no generic name, add sans-serif  -->    <match target=&
<Pipi> .who onlylove
<roylez> yunfan: .
<cherrot> imtxc: 早 脑瘫人没来？
<onlylove> 周一综合症……
<onlylove> 我不想上班……
<onlylove> 看来我还是更适合做helpdesk或者其他职位，这个职位真做不来
<onlylove> imtxc: ping ?
<onlylove> cherrot: 你问下饭团咋样，听说深圳好大雨
<dx_> 大家早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救啊！买的T440p,把win8改成win7后，现在想装ubuntu，网上写的看不懂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457261 我想问： 1.我把win8改win7后，是GPT分区还是MBR分区 2.如果我要安装64位的ubuntu，支持的软件多不多 3.因为把win8改成win7，我用联想推荐的方式改成legacy启动模式，现在
<^k^>  ─> 装64位再改回来EFI有没有影响 在线等！！！！急求 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_like — 2014-03-31 10:08
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问一下。。。帖子审核的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457262 请问，发一个帖子，回复一个帖子，审核大概需要多长时间。。。。是完全人工审核么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DiuDiugirl — 2014-03-31 10:14
<lainme> eexpress: 早上好
<freeflying> lainme: 赖妹
<lainme> freeflying: 早上好
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [求助]有没有办法使fcitx开机后先输入英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457264 安装了fcitx输入法，蛮好用的，唯一不足的地方就是一开机马上启动搜狗输入法。 我想开机之后默认显示输入英文，按ctrl+space后再切换到搜狗输入法。 但是找了一下好像都没有这样
<Guest45311> morni妹
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总。
<zhouqt> fre
<zhouqt> freeflying: 我已经买了……
<freeflying> zh
<freeflying> zhouqt: 早知我也跟你一起撸了
<freeflying> 一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是要搞小米么
<freeflying> gfrog: 家里有小米了，只是最近多用airplay
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我那个还没发货呢，估计的5月份才能到
<freeflying> gfrog: 小米盒子的airplay不太好，有些播放器的ariplay支持也差
<freeflying> gfrog: appletv在国内能用付费的内容不
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，我那个山寨盒子的airplay也不太利索，时不时的就有延迟或者断掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似不能，一般是改DNS看山寨源
<freeflying> gfrog: 那没意义，还是等水果发官方的
<lainme> maplebeats_: 你们今天停工？
<gfrog> freeflying: lol。不知道哪年月能发呢。这玩意归广电管的，苹果好像还没搞定。工信部水果倒是妥妥的hold住了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 我的鼠标用得不爽... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457265 系统是Xubuntu 14.04 .电脑是Acer V5-573pg. 我在使用键盘输入的时候,鼠标会自己隐藏起来.使用鼠标的时候要单击左键或者右键才可以使用....造成了效率低下..这个要怎么解决呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 kohna — 2014-0
<^k^>  ─> 3-31 10:54
<cherrot> imtxc: 入的keycool87 还不错 ，同样是红轴 感觉手感离filco确实差了点  但足够了
<freeflying> onlylove: 给我扒拉个mac版的vmware吧
<sssss> yunfan: 给你邮寄出去了， 顺丰 305049747741
<sssss> onlylove: freeflying 早啊
<sssss> > joke
<sssss> test
<^k^> sssss:点点点.  11:02
<sssss> cherrot: 话说你上班去还自己背显示器啊？
<onlylove> freeflying: 自己下就是，fusion
<cherrot> sssss: 公司用眼镜
<cherrot> sssss: 家里直接换显示器了
<freeflying> onlylove: 贵司网站要注册，很烦
<onlylove> freeflying: 晓得了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我帮你下吧，刚好有帐号
<sssss> cherrot: 这样啊
<sssss> 我把 znc 移到新家皮的 vps 上之后 lag 好严重啊
<onlylove> imtxc: sssss哪个是你……
<onlylove> http://download.pchome.net/system/treak/detail-25991.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ VMware Fusion for Mac官方免费下载_VMware Fusion for Mac 6.0.1-1331545-PChome下载中心
<freeflying> gfrog: onlylove thx
<onlylove> 虽然不知道是多久以前的……
<freeflying> onlylove: 你whois我看不到结果?
<sssss> onlylove: 都是我
<sssss>  onlylove 但是 imtxc 那个我现在连不上
<onlylove> freeflying: 能啊……我在问imtxc
<onlylove> 我去buildweb看下去，不过说起来，老版的可能网上注册机多
<gfrog> freeflying: onlylove 看来不用我了，哈
<onlylove> 官网的居然也是6……
<gfrog> onlylove: 看来有内部版本了，啊哈哈
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥，我觉得pchome这网站很久没去了，居然还活着……
<onlylove> gfrog: 以为那上面的东西都是几年前的
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实还是有更新的，下载站一本万利啊，你看页面上那些广告吧。
<onlylove> jiero今天没来？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人请教，gimp2.8为什么不能安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457266 不想在线安装，已经下载有安装包，sudo apt-get remove gimp-plugin-registry auto将旧的gimp删除。 ./configure check说还有旧的，make不能继续，请教是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 prfly — 2014-03-31 11:14
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<onlylove> 渣东那破站，啥时候把asp换掉
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx 搜狗拼音的自造词怎么删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457267 上次测试按键A的时候，生成了一个很长的自造词，如何删除？ 自带拼音里用Ctrl+delete，或者Ctrl+7，对搜狗拼音无效 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-03-31 11:20
<KAO> hi，孩子们
<onlylove> KAO: 老爷爷好
<KAO> 啊去你的，最近还好吧
<yunfan> sssss: why you change nick?
<sssss> yunfan: 往前看看log你就知道了
<sssss> yunfan: 我新的那个vps上的znc lag 太大
<yunfan> sssss: me too, the network sucks at my parents' home
<onlylove> sssss: 快别说新家皮那破地方
<yunfan> and i dont have ubuntu installed on the desktop
<onlylove> sssss: 我司的服务器现在在那，都快疯了
<yunfan> the C company should be blamed, fuck
<KAO> 次奥，聊的这么欢
<sssss> onlylove: 刚弄过去那天速度挺快的
<yunfan> onlylove: what's the price of hosting an 1U server with 100M shared bandwidth?
<onlylove> yunfan: 托管？不知道唉，没干过那事
<onlylove> sssss_: 乃长尾巴了？
<sssss> test
<^k^> sssss:点点点.  11:41
<sssss> 刚连vpn装了个插件
<yunfan> sssss: show me a vpn account?
<yunfan> fuck i need mosh/ssh client on win7
<onlylove> putty？
<sssss> 哇
<yunfan> putty cant use the privatekey from openssh
<sssss> 哈哈，老工终于给我批卡了！
<onlylove> 你可以转换下么……说起来，那xshell呢
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: Putty挺好用的
<onlylove> sssss: 乃又多了一张卡？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 人抱怨私钥呢
<sssss> onlylove: 对啊 lol
<onlylove> sssss: 要那么多作甚，收集控？
<sssss> onlylove: 工行这个要用啊
<sssss> onlylove: 我要分 24 期 5s lol
<sssss> 小招只能分12期，不开心
<onlylove> sssss: 工行这有啥用……靠……
<onlylove> sssss: 有意思么
<sssss> onlylove: 免手续费免利息分24， 多划算
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: need a tool to convert the privatekey
<onlylove> sssss: 多钱
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: ?
<sssss> onlylove: 水果官网啊
<yunfan> and fuck ubuntu, it just mess the screen when booting
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: o
<yunfan> saying lack of ati driver of my apu
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: convert...咋convert
<sssss> onlylove: 现在应该是 5299？
<sssss> onlylove: 最近没看，应该没有降价
<yunfan> but other small distro like tinycore linux could boot normally
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: convert from id_rsa to *.ppk which is the format putty use
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: .... just rename, you clueless
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: and PUTTY is not enforcing format?
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: just chooese ALL FILES in PAGENT dialog
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: nope , it cant use the privatekey which i export from openssh, and you could type chinese, i just cant input chinese in this fucking hterm
<yunfan> ok will try
<MeaCu1pa1> 你是报错，还是不让选？
<yunfan> error reporting
<yunfan> the publickey error :[
<MeaCu1pa1> pagent的对话框里选了你的key, 然后报错？
<yunfan> i dont have pagent
<yunfan> only putty itself
<MeaCu1pa1> 那你搞毛putty！
<yunfan> which download from shadowsocks
<MeaCu1pa1> Go download full putty
<MeaCu1pa1> 搞毛..
<MeaCu1pa1> putty
<yunfan> okay follow your advice
<MeaCu1pa1> putty不自带ssh agent的
<MeaCu1pa1> plinks是cli client, pagent是agent
<yunfan> i'd prefer mosh client
<yunfan> but cant found one that works currently
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: You need to learn the Windows way :) which is more portable than linux
<MeaCu1pa1> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: PuTTY Download Page (@ greenend.org.uk)
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: i need a bootable distro :]
<yunfan> and then install it to my usb stick
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38941
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Demonoid网站重新上线
<onlylove> yunfan: slax？
<onlylove> 我想知道那本10岁的种子的电子书是啥
<onlylove> Top Secret Recipes
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: most linux distro scatter lib, executable, config all around the whole filesystem, which is pointless in nowadays PC environment
<roylez> yunfan: grub4dos + systemrescuecd
<yunfan> onlylove: and easily configurable and could boot from usb
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 说来我这个笔记本没有光驱，在想如果装linux，win8会不会罢工... UEFI
<yunfan> i used to have built an tinycore with chinese support and firefox
<onlylove> 看得真累……
 * MeaCu1pa1 People tend to invest 1/10 of their effort on Windows then on Linux, and flame Windows based on that sheer 1/10 effort, they are calm as a whore no matter what trash Linux put between their legs
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: pageant report "couldnt load this key(openssh ssh-2 private key)
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: Then you have to work out any difference between the formats... they are just plain text
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: that's why i ask for converting tool !!!
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: human labour, observe...
<yunfan> damn , maybe i should try puppy
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/437719
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色茶轴） 559元包邮（手机端专享）_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<onlylove> yunfan: http://blog.csdn.net/shiqidide/article/details/8110958
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ putty使用密钥登陆OpenSSH - shiqidide的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<adam8157> 和我的同款哦
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^'
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenSUSE将提供KDE软件滚动更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457271 OpenSUSE团队和KDE桌面团队 宣布 将提供四种不同的KDE Software Compilation（KDE SC）软件仓库，用户将可以选择不同的仓库获得不同的体验。KDE SC是KDE桌面的软件部分。默认的KDE SC仓库就是OpenSUSE提供给用户的软
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似puttygen应该可以用
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天给我儿子入了个gbike
<onlylove> sssss: jiero有信用卡？
<sssss> onlylove: 他之前让 adam8157 推荐申请过，不知道批了没有
<onlylove> sssss: 我今天蛋疼翻了下周末的log，发现他有张3K的
<onlylove> sssss: 这年头没信用卡没法在这频道混了是不……
<sssss> onlylove: 那就是最近批的？
<onlylove> sssss: 天知道
<onlylove> sssss: 等来了捉住问下
<sssss> 恩
<onlylove> sssss: 我想不明白他要信用卡做啥，我想了两天想不明白信用卡对我有啥用，所以觉得暂时不申请
<adam8157> sssss: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/437719
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色茶轴） 559元包邮（手机端专享）_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥？ 滑板车？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove:  你真有钱
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 没钱啊
<adam8157> sssss: onlylove jiero的信用卡批了
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我没信用卡就饿死
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 但是我不明白要那做啥
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 借钱啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 怎么可能，月光族？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 年初光
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 啥？乃按年发薪？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 嘲讽我这按月领钱的有钱？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我按年还信用卡
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 京东上面已经749...
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: ……
<onlylove> 我是不是未雨绸缪下，免得以后和 MeaCu1pa1那样……
<freeflying> gfrog: micro的
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 这款不错
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.efeihu.com/sale/20140311InFocusM320.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ InFocus M320惊喜上市 真8核极速CPU 1300/800像素摄像头
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个不错
<freeflying> onlylove: 帮我下到了?
<onlylove> freeflying: 唉？乃不是去pchome了么
<freeflying> onlylove: 啥去pchome?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我发过一个pchome的下载链接啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 啥时候啊
<onlylove> freeflying: infocus不是做投影仪的么
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 寻个人或工作室开发Linux下的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457273 有偿开发软件。 要求对Linux下音视频压缩、编解码、流广播熟悉。 详细需求可以与我联系。 最好在珠三角的个人或工作室。 2340167@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 ranfish — 2014-03-31 12:19
<onlylove> freeflying: 很久很久之前11点9分
<freeflying> onlylove: fusion不能创建vm吧
<adam8157> gfrog: MeaCu1pa1 freeflying onlylove sssss roylez http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/67c4f635jw1eeysuazylkg206b04ekib.gif
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> freeflying: 可是可是，mac上的产品就是fusion
<freeflying> onlylove: 哦，我奥特曼了
<onlylove> http://www.vmware.com/go/tryfusion
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 长度=511.03 MiB ; disposition=attachment; filename="VMware-Fusion-6.0.2-1398658.dmg" ; md5=By0lYeQGe35uMUlEVaVqaw== ; type=application/x-octet-stream
<freeflying> on
<onlylove> 貌似是免费试用的
<freeflying> onlylove: mac的版本咋这么老呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 别问我……
<freeflying> ：）
<adam8157> onlylove: 你"想了两天想不明白信用卡对我有啥用"? 开房预授权什么的, 买机票什么的, 交托福GMAT考试费什么的
<onlylove> adam8157: 明白了，都是土豪干的高大上的活
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> onlylove: 总之会有特定场景必需信用卡, 而且多点流动资金也蛮好
<onlylove> adam8157: 我等穷人，不买机票，不开房不考试
<onlylove> adam8157: 迟早要还……
<onlylove> adam8157: 难道jiero就这么被你说动的开了3K的？
<lainme> onlylove: 我现在除了必须现金的，其它支出几乎都通过信用卡了
<adam8157> onlylove: 他不是被我说动的, 他是自己要办的
<onlylove> lainme: 乃在hk不是
<adam8157> onlylove: 我也是除了必须cash的地方全部信用卡
<lainme> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> lainme: 刚想说那个地方消费习惯啥的，adam过来拆台……
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃土豪，一天60W进出的，表鄙视这些一天60的穷人
 * adam8157 被黑出翔
<onlylove> 今天是数据备份日，有什么说法吗
<lainme> adam8157: 你的土豪名声已经人尽皆知了
<onlylove> 难道是因为明天愚人节？
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子休的臊我
<eexpress> adam8157: 你对妹子这么凶。
 * lainme 好怕
<adam8157> eexpress: 逃回去了?
<adam8157> lainme: =,=
<eexpress> 蛋蛋变水浒人物了。
<eexpress> adam8157: 本地pm2.5低啊。
<eexpress> 逃了
<adam8157> eexpress: 你这鸟人
<onlylove> eexpress: adam正在飞速向三国时代前进
<eexpress> roylez: 你那发的啥。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 这语气，是和宋江学的？
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: Cherry 原厂键盘上部分那一大块空挡实在是烂
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 稳重
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 我在键盘前要放一个笔记本或者显示器的话，失败
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 我最好键盘的线也是从边上或者底部出
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 放笔记本离太远, 放显示器被这个影响的话说明离太近
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 我就是要放笔记本，所以青睐无边框键盘
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 你那个键盘叫啥，我考虑一个黑色版...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: ducky
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 我目前用chocco满足我游戏需求，然那活太厚太妖，不linux
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 无冲是什么意思...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 同时按都能识别
<MeaCu1pa1> 哦
<MeaCu1pa1> 适合打游戏
<MeaCu1pa1> 不错...
<MeaCu1pa1> ducky不错，没有小键盘
<sssss> MeaCu1pa1: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/437719
<^k^> sssss: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色茶轴） 559元包邮（手机端专享）_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<MeaCu1pa1> sssss: 都说了不考虑原厂键盘，前面空间太操蛋
<MeaCu1pa1> sssss: 我要紧贴笔记本
<sssss> 哦
<sssss> 想收个二手青轴玩儿
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16289452461&catId=5&scm=1216.15.1.1
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 斐尔可FILCO 87圣手二代忍者黑茶青红轴 黑白色 机械键盘 价格:869.00 - 1199.00 元
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: è´µ
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 还是ducky便宜...
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 盒饭钱也不能糟蹋啊
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 话说，上海时装周又要开始了....来观摩不
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 没有邀请啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 端掉数据库，给加一条邀请记录给adam
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38942
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 夏令时被发现与心脏病发作存在相关性
<u258> 中国的午时，是指12点前后1小时，还是正午太阳正中前后1小时？
<yunfan> onlylove: done by using puttygen
<yunfan> onlylove: thanks
<adam8157> afk
<onlylove> u258: 忘了，你自己算下吧，子时是指半夜11点到1点
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: )
<u258> 如果是前者，美国的午时是半夜。不合理。如果是后者，夏临时，应该比较科学。
<onlylove> u258: 古代的时刻压根就没考虑地球的另一半，你多虑了少年
<onlylove> u258: 那个时代，只有皇家才有授时的权利，故宫里面的日晷就那么回事
<onlylove> u258: 所以，那个时候，其实是按照太阳走的
<u258> 嗯。应该太阳比较准
<u258> 北京时间22点睡觉。新疆那边还有太阳呢。应该是根据太阳来计算
<MeaCu1pa1> 撕只鸡吃吃..
<MeaCu1pa1> 我国为啥取消夏令时 。。。
<palomino|working> 因为毫无价值啊
<MeaCu1pa1> 不是能节约照明电么
<palomino|working> 西部更浪费吧
<MeaCu1pa1> 还是中国人太勤劳
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 现在时间不也是看太阳么
<palomino|working> 对于一些高纬度国家，实行夏令时可以使人们早睡，从而较显著地节约能源
<MeaCu1pa1> 比如欧洲...但是欧洲貌似没有啊
<palomino|working> 最新研究表明，夏令时会影响心脏病发病率，实行夏令时的最初几天有可能对心脏病患者不利。
<MeaCu1pa1> 美国倒是有，除了亚利桑那
 * MeaCu1pa1 不讨论美国的度量衡，太乱
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: palomino|working夏令时什么的，都是人为的东西，其实实行不实行无所谓，把点卯的时间改下不就完了
<MeaCu1pa1> 我国历法还是相当先进的
<MeaCu1pa1> 我们小时候还有
<palomino|working> 美国还用英制单位呢...
<palomino|working> 连英国都不用了啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 是的，听说过夏令时，什么时候停的，忘了，也许那时候还没我，或者太小
<palomino|working> 至少20年前吧
<MeaCu1pa1> 我读小学时候还有
<onlylove> palomino|working: 实际上……现在的显示器不都是英寸么
<palomino|working> 电视显示器这类的算是惯例吧
<MeaCu1pa1> 美国人比较自大
<onlylove> 到91年
<onlylove> 嗯，看来是那时候没有时间概念，还没上学呢
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCu1pa1> 刚才看体育台，貌似美国人所有的比赛全国冠军都叫World Champion...
<MeaCu1pa1> NBA冠军就叫世界冠军...
<palomino|working> 因为NBA水平比别的国家高太多了嘛。。
<u258> 政治家，经济学家，都没有办法吧中国搞好，程序员 是否 编译出一个理想的中国 ？
<MeaCu1pa1> 真要用国际规则，难说啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 玩世界规则，淘宝的规模秒杀ebay什么的几条街
<onlylove> palomino|working: 论流量，yutube什么的几十万算大的点击率，在国内，几十万点击算毛毛雨
<u258> function perfectLife() { ...}
<palomino|working> ?_? onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以apache那东西现在看起来不适合国内用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反而是nginx更好
<palomino|working> 现在不都用nginx了么
<onlylove> palomino|working: apache httpd还是大头
<palomino|working> 是么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然是
<palomino|working> don't care
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且你看很多开源软件的web，都是apache的
<MeaCu1pa1> apache是实验品，是个基础
<MeaCu1pa1> 是大家玩新功能的地方
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: apache的rewrite和perl_mod貌似比nginx好
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: nginx的问题在于，这货就和emacs似的
<MeaCu1pa1> oh yeah, 吃鸡
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 啥都干，httpd,反向代理，负载均衡……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 麦记还是肯爷爷
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 或者德克士？
<palomino|working> 金凤凰烤香鸡
<u258> 遇到2个公司，原来 APACHE 主机 很好的。后来搞个啥云主机 ，结果，SERVER常常 DOWN ，你说啥情况呢 ？害的这2个公司都关闭了。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那是咩？
<palomino|working> 我经常光顾的一家店。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 在哪？
<palomino|working> 在天津...
<onlylove> 那么远……不去！
<onlylove> 差评！
<palomino|working> :D
<onlylove> 说起来我每次回家都会路过天津……
<onlylove> u258: 什么云主机，都忽悠人的，apache httpd需要的资源比nginx多，你给的少了就会down
<u258> 我想事实是对了。那个糟糕的云，吧我前老板害惨了 。
<onlylove> u258: 不是云的主机就在你本地了么，不一样托管在机房
<u258> 原来是 租用美国一个电脑，做主机 APACHE
<u258> 生意很好，网络翁定 。
<u258> 后来改用啥云，吧整个公司给闭了。
<onlylove> u258: 就和人说 的，挑几个瓦片，换个牌子，就共和了
<piggybox_> 哪个云？
<u258> 我以前遇到 国内一个，也是 用啥云，他说公司主机常常DOWN，说访问太多。
<u258> 我那个时候不相信。
<u258> 因为我上一个公司日访问量很大的，从来没啥事情，直到用了云。基本每日DOWN 。现在。。。
<u258> 我不是 SERVERMAN 所以不清楚
<onlylove> u258: 这边有18摸的，你问问他们，云是咋回事
<u258> 用了一个月 MAC，还是 觉得   UBUNTU  好多了 。
<onlylove> u258: 习惯而已
<u258> 键盘不一样 。。很难习惯 。
<onlylove> u258: 所以不是mac和ubuntu哪个好的问题
<u258> 哈
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马机器资源够不，弄个deepin试试，习惯不
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我在server上弄的，x回传太慢
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> palomino|working: kernel是3.8的目前
<palomino|working> os[Linux 3.11.0-18-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.50GHz] mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 80.4% free] disk[Total: 1.8TB, 47.9% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]] ether[Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<palomino|working> 硬件够，但没时间玩别的系统了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我没办法啊……现在这xp一共就那么点内存，我啥没干2G没了
<palomino|working> 弄个虚拟机?
<u258> Processor  3.5 GHz Intel Core i7
<u258> Memory  8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你觉得我就这点内存了，还敢开虚拟机？
<u258> Graphics  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M 2048 MB
<u258> Software  OS X 10.9.2 (13C64)
<palomino|working> 8g还不够啊。。
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是我的机器
<palomino|working> 看错人- -
<u258> :)
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且就算是8g，xp有pae么
<palomino|working> 没有么?
<palomino|working> 没用过xp
<palomino|working> 一直win2003来着
<onlylove> palomino|working: 正版否
<u258> 干活了。 88
<palomino|working> 怎可能.. onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你觉得我在上班的地方用盗版，合适否
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这机器4G内存，我得多蛋疼用xp
<onlylove> palomino|working: 公司说了，你要7，需要额外审批手续
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以vm哪天不让我联网了，我就弄个deepin或者debian啥的
<onlylove> palomino|working: deepin目前看，只是看起来不错……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 用起来咋样不知道
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 让人费解的 join 出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457274 今天我运行了 join 1 2 > 3_ ,结果居然少了几百行 (序号900之前)， join 6_ 6 > 7_ ，居然少了几千行 ，文件在附件 哪位大神分析一下原因 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-03-31 13:36
<palomino|working> 额.. onlylove
<palomino|working> debian同事用得挺开心的
<palomino|working> deepin貌似我附近没人用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我也用的挺开心
<palomino|working> 周围的同事用的不是debian就是centos或者ubuntu
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以弄个试试呗，反正是base ubuntu的，uname的时候还有ubuntu的信息
<palomino|working> 没时间试。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: debian的kernel略旧啊，我怕以后买了haswell的本子驱动不起来
<palomino|working> 自己编译一个新的?
<palomino|working> debian带的kernel多少的?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我想说，如果缺别的好说，如果缺网卡，你知道的
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不清楚啊，stable的话是3.2
<palomino|working> 网卡必缺
<palomino|working> 3.2 -_-
<palomino|working> 太老了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是deepin的是3.8
<palomino|working> 3.8也够老啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: debian backports到3。11
<palomino|working> 噢
<palomino|working> 但...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是那也得先把系统搞上
<palomino|working> 新点的atheros网卡还是不支持吧
 * adam8157 debian好 debian妙 debian呱呱叫
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我的问题是，我之前玩过一个缺网卡驱动的系统，里面dnsutils, bash补全啥的都没
<onlylove> palomino|working: 天知道缺多少东西
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我不求都驱动起来，哪怕驱动起一个来……不行我买个usb的……
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> ar956x的无线，8161的有线
<onlylove> 就是不知道haswell的驱动需要多新的kernel
<palomino|working> ...8161
<palomino|working> 跟我这机子一样
<palomino|working> 貌似得另装驱动
<muWest> haha
<muWest> I'm here
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> who's this
<muWest> person using Ubuntu
<palomino|working> :O
<muWest> ;)
<muWest> Are u people or robot
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<muWest> what's this
<muWest> byebye
<muWest> follow me at : facebook.com/gshmu
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是收了525了么？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的kernel报上来
<palomino|working> 3.11.0-18-generic
<onlylove> 不是吧，3.11都没8161的驱动？
<muWest> how to find robot?
<onlylove> muWest: hello bot
<muWest> 什么是吧不是吧，我是第一次来》
<muWest> 你好
<^k^> muWest: define:吧不是吧，我是第一次来》 羽泉《男人哭|吧不是|罪》-《|我是|歌手》第九期,改编成瘾的羽泉这次不再是被人诟病的 ... 人生|第一次|: 明星家庭含泪不舍离别 .... 《|我是|歌手|》|第八期辛晓琪赛后感言没发挥好.
<freeflying> gfrog: 没货
<gfrog> freeflying: 忍忍等水果6吧
<muWest> 给谁发消息 怎么弄的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在的S4要一天三冲了
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<palomino|working> 您怎么用的呀 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 还没多少电话的情况
 * adam8157 谁来推荐个T恤店铺?
<gfrog> freeflying: lol 一定是乃玩儿的太多
<onlylove> freeflying: 一天三充？
<palomino|working> 我的俩手机前几天都发生了耗电飞快的现象 freeflying
<sssss> freeflying: 一天三充。。。
 * adam8157 据说振动很费电
<freeflying> palomino|working: 晚上11点看还有35%左右的电，早上起来就已经关机了
<palomino|working> 事后证明是email客户端cpu占用率奇高 freeflying
<onlylove> adam8157: 你说振动我突然想起个段子……算了，不说了
<sssss> palomino|working, freeflying 能比我的手机耗电快么， 我的三星手机连着充电器都稳不住电量。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: palomino|working 不过可能也因为联通调了网络。
<gfrog> freeflying: palomino|working 耗电跟网络状况很相关。
<palomino|working> .... sssss
<sssss> 哎，联通
<palomino|working> 我那个确实是email的问题.. gfrog
<onlylove> sssss: 去投诉，要个基站去
<palomino|working> 把邮箱禁用掉就好了.. gfrog
<sssss> onlylove: 我跟联通反应过问题啊
 * gfrog 感脚不到费电原来是一天到晚都插着充电器。不然半天就没电
<gshmu> 初来乍到，多多指导……
<freeflying> p
<sssss> onlylove: 他们说这些增值功能暂时还不太稳定
<freeflying> palomino|working: 耗电大户是 Android System和Android OS
<onlylove> sssss: 信号基站是增值功能？
<sssss> onlylove: NNND， 我只是希望可以接到电话而已
<sssss> 联通手机的接电话是属于增值功能的
<palomino|working> 我从电池管理里看也是这样 freeflying
<palomino|working> 下了个cpu monitor freeflying
<onlylove> sssss: 那啥是不增值的
<palomino|working> 才看到是email占cpu
<sssss> onlylove: 不知道，我的手机信号一直保持在 1格或者以下
<onlylove> sssss: 满信号移动飞过……
<eexpress> palomino|working: 啥email客户端，还一直耗电的。介绍下。
<palomino|working> 自带那个 eexpress
<palomino|working> 不是gmail
<palomino|working> 是另一个
<sssss> onlylove: 我都想弄个移动的合约机去了
<eexpress> 难道是定制机？
<palomino|working> nexus5 eexpress
<eexpress> 5哦。
<palomino|working> 另一台是中兴u988s
<palomino|working> 俩问题一样
<palomino|working> 貌似是邮箱里某个邮件的事儿
<onlylove> sssss: 有那么多信用卡的土豪，分期一个不久完了
<sssss> 不知道移动合约机的5s现在是啥价格
<gshmu> 请问一个问题 Ubuntu forefox 滚轮不能用，经常出现 为什么？
<palomino|working> 现在过了n天老邮件被删了，没那个现象了
<sssss> onlylove: 分期得给银行羊毛啊
<onlylove> sssss: 移动合约机里面各种定制
<sssss> onlylove: 不是我的作风
<palomino|working> 焦点不在firefox窗口? gshmu
<freeflying> palomino|working: 这个是三星的A15的锉芯片，有问题的
<onlylove> sssss: 有人今早上和我说，24期的5s
<sssss> onlylove: 除非有不被薅羊毛分期的
<sssss> onlylove: 对啊，我就等那个卡啊
<sssss> onlylove: 那个卡可以没手续费啊
<palomino|working> 额.. freeflying
<palomino|working> 下回买高通的 freeflying
<sssss> onlylove: 不过现在确定了，我的希望又破灭了
<onlylove> sssss: 被拒了？
<sssss> onlylove: 因为我刚查了查， 工行只给了我1k的额度。。。
<sssss> 我考。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 1K的额度？
<sssss> 对啊 CNY 1k
<onlylove> sssss: 打电话问工行，嘲笑人呢？
<adam8157> 渣渣
<sssss> 还能要啥自行车！
<onlylove> sssss: 打发乞丐呢
<freeflying> palomino|working: 下回直接买水果了
<sssss> adam8157: 你可以网申农行试试  lol
<sssss> onlylove: adam8157 我在工行有案底， 就不强求太多了
<onlylove> sssss: 怒销之，问为啥，就说，哥是吃得起茶叶蛋的人，就给1K额度
<onlylove> sssss: 毛案底
<palomino|working> 大屏水果啊 freeflying
<sssss> onlylove: 有过逾期啊
<onlylove> sssss: 不懂……
<palomino|working> 据说7.1不好越狱，小心没有输入法用 freeflying
<sssss> onlylove: 两年前， 有一次忘了还款
<sssss> onlylove: 有了不良记录
<onlylove> sssss: 没自动还么
<sssss> onlylove: 我那时候还没毕业，不太懂这些
<freeflying> palomino|working: 对越狱无爱啊，输入法对我没啥影响，写邮件大多是英文
<palomino|working> 这样...
<palomino|working> 不愧是侯总
<sssss> onlylove: 好像超了一个月才还上，不过工行也没给我发过账单，也没催过我
<onlylove> sssss: 两年前没毕业？小正太？
<sssss> onlylove: 。。。。
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> sssss: 它不发账单这事情太不地道
<palomino|working> 没准是博士毕业 onlylove
<palomino|working> 40好几了 onlylove
<sssss> onlylove: 学校里面不知道怎么办的，账单地址都没有
<onlylove> palomino|working: 拉到吧，博士毕业能找到工作？
<palomino|working> =_= onlylove
<sssss> onlylove: 也从来没问我要过邮箱、手机、地址之类的
<onlylove> sssss: 这事你得找工行
<sssss> sssss: 然后我还了钱之后又做了件错误的事儿，给销卡了。。。
<sssss> sssss: 我那次也不算恶意的，不然卡早被冻结了
<sssss> onlylove: 如果不销卡，两年就能把那次不良记录盖掉，销了的话只能等5年
<onlylove> sssss: 救不了你了
<sssss> onlylove: 现在估计他们原谅我了，至少给了我张菜卡
<onlylove> sssss: 给自己年轻冲动买单吧
<onlylove> sssss: 咩叫菜卡，买菜的？
<sssss> onlylove: 恩，额度只够买菜的， 而且只能买蔬菜水果，鸡蛋别想！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> 坐等土豪马还击
<hometow1> 论坛挂了啊
<sssss> onlylove: 去年工行吧我狠狠的鄙视了一次。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 咋？
<sssss> onlylove: 我填过一张表，他们说我星级不够，肯定下不来，我说填了试试
<sssss> onlylove: 结果他们给填了，后来打电话说交不上去啊
<onlylove> sssss: ……
<sssss> onlylove: 然后你猜怎么着，他们亲自给我把表送回来了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 人都和你说了，肯定下不来
<onlylove> sssss: no do no die
<sssss> onlylove: 主要问题是专门派人来找我还我的表啊。。。
 * palomino|working 抡起 eexpress 猛砸 roylez 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 关ee啥事……
<palomino|working> 顺手..
<roylez> onlylove: 破马的意思是 eexpress 是个棒槌
<onlylove> 还好nick靠后，不然被土豪马顺手抡起来就麻烦了
 * palomino|working 拿起 onlylove 的小手轻戳 roylez 
<sssss> onlylove: 不给批就不给，至于专门还回来我的申请表么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你……
<palomino|working> :D
<onlylove> roylez: 求继续表演节目
<onlylove> sssss: 这代表人重视你
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<onlylove> 哦这！
<onlylove> 肿么会这样！
<Sm4rkey> lol
<sssss> onlylove: 你是帮凶，没把你踢掉啊
<onlylove> sssss: ……
<onlylove> sssss: 你那张工行卡，要多久才能提到5K
<onlylove> sssss: 说起来5K也买不了啥
<leodemon> who *
<gfrog> adam8157: 出神马大事儿了，消防车叫翻天
<sssss> onlylove: 不知道啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 滚轮失效！Ubuntu 12.4 FireFox 28.0 Firefox滚轮经常失效，重启有时可解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457276 浏览网页是，Firefox的滚轮经常失效，滚动滚轮没有任何方向，但这时在文件夹浏览器，滚轮是正常的，重启Firefox基本上也就正常了。 网上搜到了这个：sudo
<^k^>  ─> gvim /etc/X11/xorg.conf 打开配置文件之后，将鼠标配置参数部分改写成如下形式： Code: Section “InputDevice” Identifier ”Configured Mouse” Driver ”mo …
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，fusion-io是硬件么？ 磁盘连到这个硬件上么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是的
<freeflying> 实在受不了chrome的字体显示了
<onlylove> sssss: 水果出6s的时候能给你提？
<onlylove> sssss: 还是7s 或者xs
<gfrog> freeflying: lol，chrome在mac里确实满渣的……
<onlylove> freeflying: 为何不用safari
<gfrog> freeflying: 那要是从这些玩意上启动，grub还要支持fusionio么？
<sssss> onlylove: 。。。。
<quininer> safari 上有类似scriptsafe的扩展么？
<freeflying> onlylove: safari不能在各个设备间同步tabs
<sssss> onlylove: 6 就算出来我也买不起的
<onlylove> sssss: 肿么会呢
<onlylove> sssss: 分期都分不起？
<sssss> onlylove: 分了也得月供不是
<sssss> onlylove: 万一6很贵，我也还不起月供啊
<onlylove> sssss: 信用卡不就是还月供的东西么
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋啊，各种奇葩问题。真是无力吐槽了
<sssss> onlylove: 那我也得考虑我还不还得起啊
<onlylove> sssss: 你现在出粮以后，还完月供，还剩多少米
<sssss> onlylove: 我现在的月供就是房租了
<onlylove> sssss: 那不多啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚在厕所 不晓得啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们居然也这么高大上的东西啊
<sssss> onlylove: 哦，不对，还有过年的一次账单
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是那个小日本，是另外一个小日本
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这蹲的够久。
<adam8157> gfrog: 玩了一局实况, 打了加时赛...
<adam8157> afk
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们要再ceph上用这个？
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<freeflying> gfrog: 找壕蛋蛋组给你们做enable吧
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 只是简单的启动不能。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是说要drive fusion-io
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕蛋蛋组那么忙，哪会有时间管我等屌丝
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个东西如果你们自己没得到fusion的支持，客户不会用吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似他家的东西只支持RHEL
<gfrog> freeflying: 不了解，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正他们用了，而且部署出问题了，1:1的出错率
<sssss> leodemon: 不要私聊
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃去翻帽帽的KB吧
<leodemon> "sorry"
<roylez> gfrog: 有痔疮的上厕所果然够久
<gfrog> freeflying: 这能翻到嘛……
<gfrog> freeflying: 目测是maas install node的时候出问题了呢
<gfrog> roylez: 多出来的时间是要把大肠塞回去嘛？
<roylez> gfrog: 你问问蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<freeflying> adam8157: 晚上南京大排档，八卦锤子手机
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜高大上们
<onlylove> adam8157: 我有个问题，就是，你的招行卡的额度多少的
<adam8157> onlylove: 50K
<adam8157> onlylove: 临时110K
<onlylove> adam8157: 那为咩jiero的只有3k
<adam8157> onlylove: 我大学时也只有3k
<adam8157> onlylove: 用了好多年嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • tr -s ' '命令是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457280 ps aux | grep mysql | tr -s ' ' 统计信息: 发表于 由 双鱼的契约 — 2014-03-31 15:00
<onlylove> 这闹哪样，原来急匆匆的催，要这要那，现在给她数据，半天不搭理
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么关闭Mir Natively？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457281 开了Mir的Natively模式，发现闪屏很严重，就想换回XMir，然后发现官方的指南里没说怎么关闭。。。查了很久也没查到怎么操作。我purge掉unity-system-compositor 和mir demos，再装，结果还在natively。我不想重装，应
<^k^>  ─> 该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Tuzi.Li — 2014-03-31 15:29
<sssss> adam8157: 你推荐的 jiero 办卡成功了？
<adam8157> sssss: .
<sssss> 不错嘛
<onlylove> sssss: 你反应好慢啊
<onlylove> sssss: 今上午和你说了大半天了
<sssss> onlylove: 我一直没看到  jiero 上线啊
<onlylove> sssss: adam自己都确认了
<sssss> 酱紫啊
 * adam8157 困
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:40
<gfrog> adam8157: 神秘的小盒子
<adam8157> gfrog: 小...
<gfrog> adam8157: 多小啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 小箱子差不多
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又玩啥高大上啊
<FestivalFxxk> jusss: 抓到你了。下午好。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没玩儿呢
<adam8157> FestivalFxxk: 节操...
<adam8157> FestivalFxxk: 你竟然留了名字邮箱和手机号
<adam8157>  /whois FestivalFxxk
<sssss> ...
<sssss> 这注册信息真详细
 * adam8157 困
<onlylove> 看到网上对notes的评论“notes 是个极其愚蠢的软件， 要找到邮件地址， 都要去掉半条命， 然后把地址拷贝出来，再去掉另外半条。 18M这种公司， 根本不懂做软件， 和MS差太远了。”
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了张电信的双月卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 出去玩儿的利器啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥东西……
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要出去玩儿俩月?
<gfrog> onlylove: 上网卡
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 那货是个喷子
<gfrog> adam8157: 清明加五一啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 买单月卡太麻烦
<jusss> Hoxily: 小敏，你是女的吗
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: notes的确该喷
<Hoxily> jusss: 男子汉
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪玩儿
<Hoxily> jusss: le月
<Hoxily> jusss: leeeeeeeee是女的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 依旧记得那货喷mysql，说mysql不是真正的关系数据库，然后被别人引导去postgres了
<gfrog> adam8157: 南京南京
<adam8157> gfrog: 这日子过的, 赞
<jusss> Hoxily: 那怎么取这么个名字。。。
<jusss> Hoxily: 我也在用扣扣邮箱
<jusss> Hoxily: jusss at 扣扣点卡姆
<nyfair> 赶快发QQ漂流瓶
<Hoxily> jusss: 你百度一下“杨敏”，第一条应该是男的。
<iLucky> 为什么我的ff加载网页的速度明显比chrom慢呢
<iLucky> s/chrom/chrome
<jusss> nyfair: 你的邮箱也扣扣？
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥叫双月卡啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你也用jiecao那个nick？我记得土豪马之前用过唉
<yunfan_chrome> 有没有那种0月租0最低消费的手机卡卖 下奶
<yunfan_chrome> 现在
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你做咩，咋不用加密连接
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你的要求……真……现在怕是没有
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我这个是 chrome插件装的irc客户端 又不是真名那个
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那我在淘宝上看那些是什么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 存货或者啥的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 都是1块钱的 不大可能是存货
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 很多不错的业务，后来都不卖了，然后有人没卖掉的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 比方说，去年推出的业务，然后今年出新业务了，可能去年的就不卖了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这种一块钱一张的 很有价值
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我问过我公司的 现在应用推广的广告费非常疯狂 一个激活有几块钱
<yunfan_chrome> 你要搞个卡来 激活个几百个app 价值远超卡本身
<onlylove> 那个应用多少钱……
<yunfan_chrome> 一般都是免费的 就是推广费很疯狂
<yunfan_chrome> ios的比android的还高个几块
<onlylove> 那后续的盈利模式呢
<yunfan_chrome> 那是他们的事
<onlylove> 我只是关心这个是不是长久买卖而已
<yunfan_chrome> 况且还有许多邀请新用户送奖励的各种政策
<yunfan_chrome> 所以我想弄个几百个号来 看看一个月能弄多少收益进来
<adam8157> .....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装fcitx后,系统设置就变成这样了,怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457283 用的是这个命令, sudo apt-get install im-switch fcitx sudo im-switch -s fcitx -z default ,,求助!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 bunbun_c — 2014-03-31 16:07
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 前提就是那种1块钱的卡有效 我反正也不接电话 也不发短信 就收短信而已 不产生任何费用 里面都充一块钱维持卡
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: 你真有钱
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 然后下载呢……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不停的关机换卡？
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 你这个话题被很多留学生和海外党探讨过, 基本都是5块月费的水平
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 一块钱一张卡 里面冲一块钱 算你买100个号 也不过是200块钱的实验费用
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 只是用来收短信 有一种东西叫做gsm modem
 * adam8157 嘿嘿
<onlylove> sssss: 私聊
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 所以我在研究到底有没有真正没有最低消费的卡
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 玩过，zig-bee
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 但是不理解那个app的激活是咋回事
<yunfan_chrome> 以前的神州行貌似可以 但是那种都是预充几十块的
<yunfan_chrome> 成本有点高了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 很早之前，联通有个3块的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 现在呢？ 其实想了下 如果积极点 月租5块也是可以的 无非是保证一个手机一个月至少激活两个应用就行了 cc adam8157 m8157
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不清楚，我现在这号以前买的，5块
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 但是前几天移动发短信诱惑我升级18块
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那你这个号什么个套餐情况说下
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 神州行5元卡，北京移动
<yunfan_chrome> 我不知道神州行有杀
<yunfan_chrome> 有啥
<yunfan_chrome> 神州行可有免费的流量？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我也清楚
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不清楚
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 反正没钱就交钱就是，5块钱，能有啥，来电，全时通啥的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=IARJ_wXoLOsLShT1OXhgo2jiNrpHTabMirDgzZ-YsO-xv_stTT2H204Euzx8yhVe07FWtFj-nSDk_Q7EloKVi_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 神州行5元卡_百度百科
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 但是我不知道那个阅读包是啥，从来没用过
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 13年停止销售了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不知道家园卡现在是怎么说
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不一样的地方不一样的
 * iLucky 问大家个问题，为什么我的firefox加载网页要明显比我的chrome慢？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 私聊
<roylez> iLucky: 你得去问火狐的开发团队
<iLucky> roylez: 怎么问？email？
<roylez> iLucky: 去 #firefox
<onlylove> iLucky: chrome如果还慢的话，他可以一边去了，chrome的速度是用大量内存换来的
<onlylove> sssss: 你还在咩？
<iLucky> onlylove: 我的ff比ie慢的也挺明显的
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 东西在哪里了
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 着啥急
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 现在在家没linux用 能不捉急么
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 没带笔记本啥的?
<yunfan_chrome> 带了个chromebook 一下子就用到swap了 然后开始卡了
<onlylove> iLucky: 谁和你说ff最快的，ff本来就慢
<iLucky> onlylove: 慢的明显就不正常了吧？
<onlylove> iLucky: 清理缓存。历史，然后重启
<onlylove> iLucky: 我会和你说ff占用内存超过600M过
<RainFlying> 上次用世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一，看着 Free 到了 27M 了，Cache 还有 3.xG，操作系统就是不肯放一点 Cache 出来用，真是太先进了！
<adam8157> RainFlying: 这样很好啊
<iLucky> onlylove: 你平时都用ff的吗
<RainFlying> adam8157: 确实很好啊！ Free 27M Cache 3.xG，系统卡爆。带薪等内存释放。
<onlylove> iLucky: 是啊
<adam8157> RainFlying: 这样理论上是不会卡的, ` echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches`
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是3么
<adam8157> onlylove: 力道太大
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: 居然买 chromebook 钱真多
<RainFlying> adam8157: 都说了是世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一了，肯定不给你这样的机会的！
<iLucky> onlylove: ...一时找不到ff清理缓存在什么地方了
<adam8157> RainFlying: =,=
<iLucky> onlylove: 找到了
<adam8157> iLucky: C-S-delete
<iLucky> onlylove: 要删cookie吗
<onlylove> iLucky: 不用
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃的虎皮鹦鹉平安过冬了？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 轻松平安过冬
<adam8157>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<adam8157> Mem:          7.5G       4.3G       3.2G        82M       166M       2.8G
<chenxiongfei> 看到一个好玩的项目
<chenxiongfei> http://www.oschina.net/p/psdash
<^k^> ⇪ ti: psdash首页、文档和下载 - Linux 系统信息面板 - 开源中国社区
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: chromebook samsung 250USD那款
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 廉价货
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 我唯一买了个奢侈品就是 brix 还没到手
<chenxiongfei> 锁噶
<gfrog> freeflying: 只能用俩月
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵组威武
<adam8157> gfrog: 啷个?
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛啊，从手机到server到dc，全能修啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿我买了个UPS给NAS，lol
 * adam8157 这些逗逼... http://www.zhihu.com/question/19887643
<sssss> 。。
<onlylove> dc是咩？camera还是别的
<adam8157> onlylove: data center
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个怎么修
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果是硬件，可以理解
<adam8157> onlylove: .
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那总停电，一星期2-3次，我的硬盘都咯咯响了开始
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 乃壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 屋里有啥地方短路了，一关灯空开就掉
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都那能停电啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 排查吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 在LP上没抢到整儿 1300100
<adam8157> gfrog: 你又来这个...
<gfrog> freeflying: 我才不管，那么多屋呢，房东也不在
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛不能来
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是自己一个人住嘛
<onlylove> gfrog: ups
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果是本子就挂电池吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 我打算搞个二手车算了
<gfrog> freeflying: 合租啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 多麻烦
<gfrog> freeflying: 买个qq或者奔奔算了。要不byd F3,低价神车
<sulit> 骑自行车就行
<sulit> 多环保
<sulit> 还有利于身体健康
<onlylove> sulit: 自行车要选合适的车才有利身体健康
<onlylove> sulit: 随便一辆不行的
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，这个也是
<onlylove> sulit: 车架尺寸，车座等等
<sulit> onlylove: 那就挑个呗，别隔着蛋就行
<sulit> ofan: hi
<freeflying> gfrog: 车管所认识人
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是说买车麻烦啊，挑二手车多麻烦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我不会写正则，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457285 是酱紫，我用的indesign里有字符过滤功能，现需要它自动给我运用字符样式，以前老土的搞法是全手动，现在想搞搞新意思 具体要求如下： 凡是遇上段落结尾有——“ xxx（xxx）。 ”这样的，就把 （xxx）。 这
<freeflying> gfrog: 不用自己去挑啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？ 你有路子？ 帮我搞辆320吧。 lol
<sssss> 候总路子够野啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38947
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 特斯拉和SpaceX：Elon Musk的工业帝国
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38948
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.14 kernel发布
<onlylove> 3.14了
<onlylove> 怀念当初万年2.6的时候
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> adam8157: kernel这个飙法，多久会赶上nt的版本
<adam8157> onlylove: nt?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 说起来，那个网卡的驱动，我觉得应该有了
<onlylove> adam8157: ms nt
<palomino|working> 是么.. onlylove
<palomino|working> 现在是6.2? onlylove
<adam8157> onlylove: ms nt?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得那个网卡出来好些日子，而且有驱动源码，没理由不支持
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个你还是上新的比较靠谱
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在是nt6啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 新的谁上它，我肯定妥妥的去买雷克萨斯
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过丫二手也麻烦哈，保养一次就得被黑死
<freeflying> gfrog: abb你还是直接上新的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，确实，保养压力大。
<freeflying> gfrog: 要不去海淘吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是bmw还好吧，丫保养跟vw差不太多
<gfrog> freeflying: 海淘回来坏了咋办，没地儿修啊
<adam8157> roylez: http://curator.im/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 小海嚴選正妹
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/253/253038.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 支持远程开机 高通AR8161网卡赏析-高通,Atheros AR8161,网卡,测试,-驱动之家
<freeflying> gfrog: 海淘他们要保修的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看这个文章，去年元旦的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想开回家啊，又不能次次都去天津港
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一年多了，而且有驱动，我觉得3.11不支持肯定哪里不对
<freeflying> gfrog: 你盛京的4S也管修啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 一般不会有啥问题的
<adam8157> onlylove: sudo modprobe alx
<onlylove> adam8157: 这做啥
<sjd_zeus> 、别人的孩子都会买手纸了，我的孩子还在手纸上。
<sjd_zeus> 神回复：别人的老婆都会生气了，你的老婆还要充气。
<adam8157> onlylove: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx
<^k^> ⇪ t: alx | The Linux Foundation
<adam8157> 1969:1091 - AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个是kernel的第几个版本支持的，3.8可以否
<palomino|working> hmm...
<palomino|working> 貌似3.10开始支持的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你给我讲你的需要驱动
<palomino|working> 我装这台时妥妥的手动编译的驱动
<gfrog> freeflying: 这样，到处都管修么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那攒钱弄个赛纳去，哈哈。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你装的时候是多少？3/8?
<palomino|working> 不知道。也许当时我装的13.04?
<adam8157> onlylove: $ git t --contains ab69bde6b2e9c37456eeb0051a185446336aef9f |grep v3.
<palomino|working> 忘了..
<adam8157> v3.10
<adam8157> onlylove: 3.10 or backport
<onlylove> 果然是3.10
<adam8157> onlylove: 所以你用这个好了 https://github.com/erikarn/alx
<^k^> ⇪ t: erikarn/alx · GitHub
 * adam8157 饿了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我还没买新电脑，旧的貌似2.6就能驱动
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃
<onlylove> gfrog: 你没告诉他吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 我屋有苏州小吃
<adam8157> onlylove: 不鸡到
<gfrog> onlylove: 这就说了
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁带的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你来吃了就知道了
<freeflying> gfrog: 赛纳壕啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 脑瘫人一天没上班的节奏么。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像亚市卖的真不太贵，官方指导价的一半左右
<sssss> cherrot: 他最近忙啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说二手？
<gfrog> freeflying: 海淘的
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<cherrot> sssss: 哦对 你是他隔壁组的哈？
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚饭呗
<palomino|working> 红焖羊肉? adam8157
<onlylove> 小学时放假出去玩，妈妈说：“小孩子自己出去多危险，在家呆着！”初中时妈妈说：“还有那么多作业，玩什么玩？”高中时妈妈说：“马上高考了，你还敢出去玩！"终于，我们上了大学，妈妈说：“怎么不出去玩呢？”我说：“找谁玩呢……”其实，我们错过的不是时间，是感觉...
<freeflying> gfrog: 心动了吧
<sssss> cherrot: 。。。 没有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 早心动了，但是后来想想，买这么大个车也用不上几次，不如买个便宜的，马五马八啥的也挺好了。
<cherrot> sssss: 忘记你是谁了 23333
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后等等奥德赛5神马的
<adam8157> gfrog: 参考Need for
<adam8157> gfrog: 参考Need for Speed里那三辆车
<freeflying> gfrog: 马8确实比较靠谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 买啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你送我电池啊
<adam8157> ...
<sssss> cherrot: 你居然敢在那个项目上报 bug
<sssss> cherrot: imtxc
<cherrot> sssss: 哪个项目？
<cherrot> sssss: leaderF ?
<sssss> cherrot: 恩啊
<sssss> cherrot: 那哥们很逗的
<cherrot> sssss: :D 你认识啊 帮我问问那个bug咋回事儿呗~
<sssss> cherrot: 我不认识，我也报过bug，太逗了我就不玩了。。
<cherrot> sssss: 怎么个逗法。。
<sssss> 你去看看那个 issue 啊 #2 还是哪个来着
<onlylove> 京东通信”发布，京东通信业务将于今年5月正式上线，届时会有京东专属通信产品及专有号码段供用户选择。京东开始动奶酪了，下一个是谁呢？
<sssss> 京东用的哪家的网络
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是能收到个s-max倒是不错
<onlylove> sssss: 就是虚拟运营商
<onlylove> sssss: 之前说过的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧。
<sssss> onlylove: 他们肯定要依赖现有的运营商的网络啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃还是喜欢ford啊。
<onlylove> sssss: 如果我是京东，我会考虑电信或者移动
<sssss> onlylove: 如果是渣通的话就算了
<onlylove> sssss: 联通虽然有wcdma，但是联通的缺点是致命的，没信号
<sssss> 对啊
<onlylove> sssss: 其实如果联通和移动都用wcdma的话，移动会更大一点，联通……可能还要小
<sssss> 。。
<onlylove> sssss: 2G时代联通就因为信号被诟病
<sssss> 不是一般的弱啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 福特野马
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕送我一辆吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 3g时代它信号也不行啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 也送我一辆
<freeflying> gfrog: ford比较耐操
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以如果我是京东，我只能考虑移动或者电信
<gfrog> freeflying: 日系也一样嘛。lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 价格也不如两田那么水
<happyaron> onlylove: 目前我是不会用虚拟运营商。
<freeflying> gfrog: 两田在国内太贵了
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过国产ford就是个渣渣
<happyaron> onlylove: 以前铁通不就经常被联通掐线么。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不用的好，说起来铁通不算虚拟的
<happyaron> onlylove: 现正不还不如以前么
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，我发现了，两田绝对抢钱。所以我都是去找快下线的车，打折比较狠
<freeflying> gfrog: 长安不给力啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 看看这些小宽带，方正长宽啥的
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看小宽带有哪个不悲剧的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣渣长安。
<freeflying> gfrog: x-trail现在可以入手
<gfrog> freeflying: 想入，但是我对SUV无爱了…… 真心没啥用啊，出去豁心疼车，拿来上班心疼油
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: SUV =  offraod时就是个轿车，高速时是个越野
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以还是算了，出去疯不如弄个吉姆尼呢。
<gfrog> nyfair: Miranda？
<onlylove> gfrog: 客户端而已
<gfrog> onlylove: 我说嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是个客户端
<adam8157> gfrog: ta的login是"NanHaiZi" LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: 这样……
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个login真暧昧
<jusss> adam8157: 没有呀
<adam8157> jusss: ?
<jusss> adam8157: <adam8157> gfrog: ta的login是"NanHaiZi" LOL
<adam8157> jusss: 我开玩笑的...
<freeflying> gfrog: 凯泽西吧
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 大家都好好奇 nyfair到底是男是女
<onlylove> jusss: 你在上海的时候不去瞅瞅ta
<jusss> onlylove: 没空。。。走时连leeeee都没见到，
<jusss> onlylove: leeeee最近在忙毕设，我走那天她导师找她，时间太紧就没见
<jusss> adam8157: 14.04还开发布会吗？长这么大还没去过北京，开时想过去领件t
<adam8157> jusss: 有, kylin开
<jusss> adam8157: 那就没你们啥事了？
<adam8157> jusss: 一起开吧
 * adam8157 不打算去
<onlylove> jusss: 上次就是kylin
 * onlylove 也不打算去
<jusss> adam8157: 时间地点定了吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> adam8157: 好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 上次去了，体验很糟糕
<onlylove> jusss: 想领t，记得要在登记的地方登记下，所以要按时去
<jusss> onlylove: 体验啥了？ 过去白领东西就是了
<onlylove> jusss: 而且不是一定领得到
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，这么扣
<onlylove> jusss: 我，happyaron 还有 adam8157都去过，反正那次超无聊
<nyfair> onlylove: 发的什么东西？
<jusss> onlylove: 真扣
<onlylove> nyfair: kylin的光盘，贴纸，有机会拿到T
<nyfair> onlylove: 大保健vip?
<nyfair> onlylove: t是什么？
<onlylove> jusss: 主要是不一定有你合适的号
<onlylove> nyfair: t-shirt
<nyfair> onlylove: 真穷
<onlylove> nyfair: 大保健你要送么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 送你啊
<jusss> nyfair: onlylove, 你们在说什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 问你送不送啊，你送的话我考虑请年假去魔都
<onlylove> jusss: 大保健啊
<jusss> nyfair: onlylove, 你们在讲跳蛋 震动棒之类的吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道ta的性别，调戏着没意思……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38950
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 土耳其劫持Google DNS
<jusss> 我来
<happyaron> onlylove: 这在我镇还能上新闻呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: 这事有系列报道貌似
<jusss> nyfair: 你是男的吗？
<quininer> 啥新闻？
 * adam8157 已经放弃google dns和opendns
 * adam8157 sigh
<happyaron> adam8157: 明智之举
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是在我镇，这真不是啥新鲜事情，所以……土耳其需要购买防火墙技术
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在用啥
<jusss> adam8157: 那你用？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那真不是防火墙，那是DPI技术啊。
<nyfair> adam8157: 推荐个，我从不该hosts
<adam8157> happyaron: 在用114.114.115.115和1.2.4.8 cc onlylove jusss
<happyaron> adam8157: 这俩也不好啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 还是自建吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 在用114.114.115.115和1.2.4.8
<adam8157> happyaron: 这俩不错, 超级快, 干净
<quininer> adam8157 google dns怎么了？
<adam8157> 别的不强求
<happyaron> adam8157: 不干净，做过检测啦。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那啥，你那个紫光的事情咋样了
<adam8157> quininer: 国内太慢
<jusss> happyaron: 自建？用那个好？
<onlylove> jusss: dnsmasq
<jusss> happyaron: 还没标准
<jusss> onlylove: 我用过unbound
<quininer> adam8157 我还以为google 又做什么作奸犯科的事了
<happyaron> jusss: bind
<onlylove> quininer: 作奸犯科犯不着用dns
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个是不是略大
<onlylove> happyaron: 个人用dnsmasq足够了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实不太重的，要不就dnsmasq或者unbound
<jusss> happyaron: 现在可以强制dns走tcp吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 推荐dnsmasq
<happyaron> jusss: 那好像只有unbound可以
<quininer> onlylove google dns的受众面，作奸犯科起来真恐怖
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且你用bind8还是bind9
<happyaron> onlylove: 9
<onlylove> quininer: 所以它不敢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看linux系统管理技术手册对dns这块略简单，似乎更偏向8
<jusss> happyaron: unbound可以强制走tcp了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那是因为旧
<happyaron> jusss: 早就支持了有木有
<happyaron> jusss: 我知道你要干啥。lol
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 咱有public的release party么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 第二版啊……不算太旧吧，不过也差不多，里面的ubuntu还是606
<happyaron> gfrog: 有
<onlylove> happyaron: 他要做啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还要去么
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个你问他吧
<jusss> happyaron: 我好久以前用过一次，当时啥也不会，感觉不好使
<gfrog> happyaron: 球发T
<happyaron> onlylove: 去啥
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个不是我说了算的
<onlylove> happyaron: release party
<happyaron> onlylove: 去啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 需要你主动去抢
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有个小节目啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 上次好无聊
<onlylove> happyaron: 咩小节目
<gfrog> happyaron: 不管了，就找你要，啊哈哈
<gfrog> happyaron: 不然就穿帽帽的T去踢场子，哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 你得多领几件了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 你可以穿猫猫的去领U的
<happyaron> onlylove: 这次也不知道能不能有聊，目前看至少会比上次好点。
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后当场换上
<adam8157> gfrog: kylin的, 好意思穿么?
<happyaron> gfrog: 传猫猫的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 有毛不好意思的
<happyaron> gfrog: 穿猫猫的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 照穿不误
<happyaron> adam8157: 我社的衣服现在也不行了
<jusss> happyaron: 你也去？发布会吗
<happyaron> adam8157: 前几年的还挺有品的，现在悲剧了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 一直都不行, 但好在不丑
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是kylin的吧，我记得上次kylin的记号弱化的挺厉害
<gfrog> happyaron: 设计师都走了
<happyaron> jusss: 去啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 忘了啥样了，反正有有恐龙图案的
<happyaron> adam8157: 以前的不丑，现在的悲剧啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 呵呵
<jusss> happyaron: 你不是在非盈利组织里吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 他在C
<happyaron> jusss: 我在盈利组织啊
<jusss> onlylove: ..
<adam8157> happyaron: 我现在有logo的就是拿来当睡衣的红帽大使T, 别的穿坏都扔了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这次听你的，去一把试试，如果还上次那么无聊，就算了
<happyaron> adam8157: 穿上
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，那你还是提前算了吧。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora的都穿坏了？
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 那天穿来了啊, 在办公室谈笑风生
<onlylove> happyaron: 为咩？
<jusss> happyaron: 时间地点定了没？ 我打算去领件大号的t
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有那
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 想再做一件debian的T
<adam8157> gfrog: 容易看成dabian =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL6的穿坏了？ 还是小了送乃家猫了？
<jusss> happyaron: 有穿着cosplay的美女没
<gfrog> adam8157: 怕毛，我还把logo放上去来着，一圈圈
<onlylove> jusss: 做梦
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去的时候都发布好久了
<happyaron> jusss: 时间可能5月10号
<gfrog> adam8157: 你来的那么晚，啧啧
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，是随便都能去吗？用啥报名之类的步骤吗
<adam8157> gfrog: 2011-6
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> jusss: 上次C记去了个黑人奥巴桑
<jusss> onlylove: 黑人。。。还是奥巴桑
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是要cosplay美女么
 * adam8157 家走
<jusss> 家走，这是什么奇怪的语法
<quininer> 。。
<onlylove> 外包邮箱里面总是各种乱七八糟的充满图片的邮件，还不讲究排版
<onlylove> 一个邮件动辄2到3M
<onlylove> jusss: 不是语法，习惯用法
<jusss> onlylove: 没见过这种用法呀
<onlylove> jusss: 方言
<onlylove> jusss: 自己搜么么哒的起源
<jusss> onlylove: .
<onlylove> jusss: 还要我给找么
<jusss> onlylove: 不用
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/359948/11199818.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 么么哒_百度百科
<quininer> 摸摸蛋
<jusss> onlylove: 你这么热情，搞得我都有点不好意思了，你帮我搜下postfix怎么设置使用tls但不使用签证吧
<onlylove> jusss: 靠……没弄过
<jusss> onlylove: 一个月搞，postfix连扣扣邮箱死活过不去，gmail就没问题，估计是签证问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我原来弄postfix+dovecot半天没弄明白
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Postfix Howtos and FAQs
<jusss> onlylove: 我没弄dovecot，就弄了下postfix fetchmail 配置还是拿酷胖的
<jusss> onlylove: 这个faq我看过了，貌似没签证
<onlylove> jusss: 因为要做邮件服务器，所以需要dns上有mx标识，如果是外网
<onlylove> jusss: 这里面有tls的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 我没让postfix做外网服务器，只做本地的投递邮件用的
<onlylove> jusss: 我司的防火墙把里面的连接都屏蔽了
<onlylove> http://yocum.org/faqs/postfix-tls-sasl.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 — Page Not Found
<onlylove> 好多过期的……
<jusss> onlylove: 我快半个多月没进arch了，又玩了半个月的游戏在win下
<onlylove> jusss: 我天天玩
<onlylove> jusss: 赶快弄个deepin体验下，然后给我体验报告
<jusss> onlylove: 我是早上起来就玩一直玩到晚上睡觉
<onlylove> jusss: 我没办法，我得上班，每天就玩两个小时左右的游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 其实我这俩小时做点别的估计……唉
<jusss> onlylove: 不体验。。。你直接虚拟机装个不久行了，我现在玩游戏看美剧 韩剧还没时间。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我资源不够
<onlylove> jusss: 服务器的话X回传太慢
<jusss> onlylove: 6季的超感警探刚看到最近的更新，看了3个多月了
<onlylove> jusss: 卡的要死，没法体验
<palomino|working> .... jusss
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 你也看美剧？
<onlylove> jusss: 所以让你体验，明白了？
<palomino|working> 而且也看the mentalist jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 土豪马啥都看
 * jusss 握手 palomino|working
<palomino|working> van pelt和rigsby的戏份没了.. jusss
 * jusss 深情地握住了 palomino|working的马蹄
<palomino|working> -_-
<jusss> palomino|working: 从s6 08之后就烂尾了
<palomino|working> lol jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: red john太小学生了，前面搞的跟神一样，后面跟猪一样，
<palomino|working> 是啊
<onlylove> 看不懂……
<onlylove> 下班
 * palomino|working momo onlylove 
<jusss> palomino|working: 还派人去cbi放窃听器这种极度低级的都会做，然后失败后还手动杀了那个女的，这得多脑残
 * onlylove 反momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> 编剧累了，想赶紧结束，我猜 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在lisbon都没戏了全让Kim抢了
<palomino|working> kim是哪个。。
<jusss> palomino|working: jane在15集被剁手的表情比见red john还害怕
<jusss> palomino|working: kim那个fbi的
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 全靠rigsby血厚啊
<jusss> palomino|working: jj死的最怨
<palomino|working> 没错。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 人家rigsby可是超人
<palomino|working> 绝对是- - 挨了一shotgun+一手枪都不死
<jusss> palomino|working: 本来很看好jj的 上来就被枪给打死了
<jusss> palomino|working: s6 08之后的可以砍了，后面真的不好看了
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<jusss> palomino|working: 我最喜欢s3了
<palomino|working> 击毙假red john那季么...
<jusss> palomino|working: s3感觉是这6季里最好的一季
<jusss> palomino|working: 对
<dragonpridesky> 大家好，我是龙傲天
<quininer> 龙傲天是谁
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我看成dragonridesky了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<quininer> 哈哈
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jusss> palomino|working: 里面有集感觉很好，就是那个验尸官那集
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球赠送显示器
<palomino|working> = = gfrog
<jusss> dragonpridesky: 龙骑天？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 14.04 安装vmware workstation 无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457286 日志报错 vthread-3| W110: Failed to build vmnet. Failed to execute the build command 找了两天，在google上找到的解决办法，分享一下。 VMware module patches and installation VMware Workstation 10.0.1 and Player (Plus) 6.0.1 sup
<^k^>  ─> port kernels up to 3.13.5. 3.13.6 kernels Since 3.13.6 patching vmnet and vmblock is required. $ cd /tmp $ git clone https://github.com/bawaaaaah/vmware_patch.git $ cd /usr/lib/vmwa …
<jusss> palomino|working: 里面那个盲女后面咋不出来了，就是喜欢弹奏巴赫的c大调的那个
<jusss> palomino|working: 还有第二季的那个通灵女
<palomino|working> 那个不是被干掉了么?_?
<jusss> palomino|working: 没呀，找到时不是还活着吗，只是貌似神志有问题了
<palomino|working> 额...
<jusss> palomino|working: 失忆之类的，也可能被催眠了
<palomino|working> 我记不清了。。
<palomino|working> 最近在追the blacklist来着...
<jusss> palomino|working: 我开看韩剧了。。
<palomino|working> 囧!
<jusss> palomino|working: 英剧不错，就是太短
<palomino|working> 是
<jusss> palomino|working: sherlock s4据说要到2016
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 太能拖了吧
<palomino|working> 一季不是只有3集么
<jusss> palomino|working: 反正感觉sherlock s3很差劲
<palomino|working> 没看~
<jusss> palomino|working: 对呀，只有3集还要等2年，
<jusss> palomino|working: 最近也没电影看
<jusss> palomino|working: 就看了个霍比特人2
<jusss> palomino|working: 还尼玛完全是为3做铺垫
<palomino|working> 2和1一样没劲啊...
<jusss> palomino|working: 1有咕噜呀
<jusss> 那么萌的大眼睛
<quininer> jusss 还以为会屠龙，没想到留了大坑
<Guest45074> who
<Guest45074> nick kungfan
<Guest45074> who
<jusss> quininer: 对，就是这样
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，ccie dc在帝都可以考啦，哈哈
<quininer> jusss 完全被坑到了，2精简一点把龙屠了多好
<jusss> quininer: 嗯，影片的百分之90都是在去找龙的路上
<jusss> quininer: 最后和龙玩会捉迷藏，龙飞走了，就玩了
<quininer> jusss 女精灵那一堆太扯了，俩人总共才说了几句话啊- -
<jusss> quininer: 对，而且两人的身高问题严重
<Guest45074> who
<jusss> quininer: 就像大家都说的，美女有72种好处，1养眼 1养胃 1养孩子，剩下69
<quininer> jusss 哈哈哈，身高不够69
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ros 方面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457287 我的系统是ubuntu12.04 ，对着ros的教程做，前面的没有出错，在Using rosnode时，出现错误 我输入命令 rosnode list 时，出现：Unable to communicate with master 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-03-31 19:04
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:26
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  19:42
<quininer_> test
<^k^> quininer_:点点点.  19:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥我装不了jdk？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457289 装不了jdk，提示： 现在没有可用的软件包 sun-java6-jdk，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃， 或者只能在其他发布源中找到 百度了很多，都是这几种方法，可是我都试过了
<e6nian> nobody here :)
<quininer> hey gays.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Xubuntu 再路由器绑定MAC地址后，局域网内所有机器均不能上网！求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457290 我们单位有一个宽带，3根线的TPlink，因为之前只是设置了密码，连接的人很多，后来我们绑定了自己班组员工的硬件地址（路由器内设置），主要是
<^k^>  ─> 手机、平板，笔记本有2-3个，我的xubuntu在没有绑定之前没问题，绑定之后我是用大概3分钟左右，所有人都上不去网了，我断开无线连接 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 新手的virtualbox一点使用心得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457291 因为现在很多玩ubnutu的朋友，尤其像我这样的新手，一般是不太可能分一个很大的分区来安装OS的，这样一来安装虚拟机的时候就发现了个问题，磁盘空间不够用了。经实践发现，磁盘空间不够用的朋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 各位大神指点一下新人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457292 作为一个小白，想要学习c语言应该从哪个方面着手 统计信息: 发表于 由 紫云互联 — 2014-03-31 20:45
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助。ubuntu12.04总是驱动安装失败怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457293 第一次安装ubuntu，也是第一次使用，希望大家说的简单些，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 四一君寻 — 2014-03-31 20:51
<freeflying> gfrog: 不考
<perr> irc不热闹了?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想请教一下，ubuntu中 用wine安装window的exe文件，如何实现wine与ubuntu之间的通信 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457294 在ubuntu中安装sourceinsight 可以很方便的查看代码，但sourceinsight单纯的运行即可，但最近我想安装一个window程序，需要连接网络，不知道如何解决，求高手支
<^k^>  ─> 招，还有在ubuntu中方便看代码的工具有没有更好的推荐下。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 husfheng0518 — 2014-03-31 21:00
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:22
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 结果如何?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kde下如何快速平均排列多个窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457295 有时要使用几个窗口，感觉很乱，如何快速平均分配面积给这些窗口？ 要快速的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-03-31 21:39
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 招行大众版能往余额宝里转款不
<leeeee> 周一呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啥叫大众版?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我不懂呀, 我就一张招行运通卡
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你妹用过？
<freeflying> 啧啧
<freeflying> 高大上啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ...
<jiero> 今天在小姑娘们的房间里，我感觉我真的是老大爷了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> leeeee: 了，都是比你差不小的小孩子
<jiero> 多
<jiero> zenNamaste 神奇的是，现在小女孩竟然看日本的热血动画
<jiero> zenNamaste: 让我设置密码竟然是 onepiece。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不懂...
<jiero> zenNamaste: 海贼王
<zenNamaste> jiero: 正常吧?
<zenNamaste> jiero: 崇拜英雄
<jiero> zenNamaste: 以前我也不懂，直到某人用英文名告诉我。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 呃。。。
<leeeee> == 我们寝室有人也看
<leeeee> 但是我不爱看啊
 * jiero 三岁就对毛贼失望了。
<leeeee> 我比较爱看八卦新闻
<jiero> 竟然把自己刻在章上
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 看了这么多年有一点乐趣没有。。
<leeeee> 唉 没劲 今天刷了一天文章的事
<jiero> leeeee: 倒是发现这些孩子们的电脑都比我的还轻薄
<leeeee> == 你是老大爷那我是大妈了
<imtxc> freeflying: 往余额宝转钱不用网银
<leeeee> 你是真的没见过小孩子吧？
<imtxc> jiero: 罗杰
<imtxc> jiero: 你的卡批了啊？恭喜
<jiero> imtxc: 什么意思？
<jiero> leeeee: 你就是小孩子啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 听说你的招行卡批了给你道喜哇
<jiero> imtxc: 为什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 不为什么
<jiero> imtxc: 信用卡有什么用处呢。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 借钱
<imtxc> jiero: 买东西
<leeeee> == 我都23了 还是小孩子？ 你逗呢
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我想雇人，不想买东西。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 证明你是一个成年人，在国际社会，除了护照，就是他了
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 噢。证明是社会人把。。。
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪有多少张卡，都是怎么管理的，账单，还款日等
<lrvy> 基佬們好
<jiero> leeeee: 23岁的孩子啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 不太另类
<imtxc> /kick lrvy
<jiero> leeeee: 还在作业么？
<leeeee> 好吧 我谢谢你了 没啊
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 招行 浦发 中行 平安，想弄个交通...
<leeeee> 我在玩呢
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 困难就还最低，年初要是有钱就多还点
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 我是记账单日比较难。。而且经常有些卡不按时给我发邮件
<jiero> 困难度报表 MeaCu1pa
<jiero> imtxc: 不按时的肯定是招商银行
<jusss> leeeee: 你毕设搞好了？
<imtxc> jiero: 招行还好啦
<jiero> imtxc: 不按时，你就可以交罚款，银行多高兴啊
<leeeee> 死前也要好好玩一下啊  等我明天早上收到我导师的回复 我就又要忙了。。
<jusss> 。。。
<leeeee> 没呢。。
<imtxc> jiero: 现在最及时的就是中国银行，经过我的多次投诉之后，现在每期都是给我 ems 账单的  cc MeaCu1pa
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。账单都是纸张么，不是 email么。
<imtxc> jiero: 可以有纸质的
<imtxc> jiero: 其实也就是把邮件打印出来而已，不过他们是彩色打印
<jiero> imtxc: 记得纸张账单 收费 一张 $0.7
<jiero> imtxc: 几次之后我就直到取消掉了
<imtxc> jiero: ... 好贵
<leeeee> jusss：回家了啊 感觉怎么样？
<jusss> leeeee: 很好，
<jusss> leeeee: 玩玩游戏 看看电影
<imtxc> jiero: 主要中行当时给我好几期没按时发，我投诉了好几次，最后他们一个客服还告诉了我几个错误的查账单的方式，后来他们觉得自己错了，就给我免费EMS了
<jusss> leeeee: 准备领毕业证
<leeeee> jiero:楼上才是小孩
<jiero> imtxc: 本来想买轨迹球，但是刚买了垂直鼠标啊。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 我们学校6月份给，你呢
<jiero> leeeee: 和你一样大吧。
<leeeee> 我们也是六月 不过事情多了去了
<leeeee> 我明显比他成熟多了好吧
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。完蛋了，我怎么看不出你成熟来。
<jiero> imtxc: 我为什么看不出 leeeee 成熟
<jiero> imtxc: 充分说明对银行投诉还是有用的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 所以以后直接麻烦银行把。
<leeeee> 你瞎
 * jiero 统计一下，有谁在浦发银行出插件那天打电话去骂了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:25
<lrvy> ~~~~~
<imtxc> nnd，难道是znc的问题么
<imtxc> lag 这么严重
 * jiero 不敢想像自己竟然黑着脸欺负客服MM
<leeeee> == 你们怎么这么无聊啊？
<imtxc> leeeee: 无聊？
<imtxc> 困了，睡觉，明天再找找延迟的原因
<jiero> leeeee: 客服的抱怨，如果在足够优秀的公司的话，一定会传到很远的地方。
<leeeee> 我很少会投诉别人
<leeeee> 除非特别过分
<leeeee> 所以我淘宝也都是好评==
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> imtxc: 想买vps了，推荐个呗
<leeeee> 好饿啊。。
<freeflying> jusss: linode
<jusss> freeflying: ...linode是好，关键是我没信用卡，啥卡也也没
<freeflying> jusss: 他们不支持支付宝？
<jusss> freeflying: 我还真不知道。。。其实我连支付宝也没。。。
<jusss> freeflying: 是不是很少见到我这样的了。。。
<jusss> freeflying: 论坛里貌似说burst不错
<leeeee> 支付宝也没？？
<leeeee> 火星人？
<jusss> leeeee: 真没。。。
<jusss> 困了
<jusss> 睡觉去 晚安
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于夏令时的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457296 现在我将 “Locaiton” 设置为一个执行夏令时的地区，可是电脑上显示的时间还是和实行夏令时之前的一样，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-03-31 22:51
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 没收到你的邮件呀
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 另 下单了 :D
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不是你帮我问问有没有名额吗?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 邮件什么的不着急
<cherrot> zenNamaste, OK   今天头儿小孩儿发烧没来上班
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 国内不是有499的你不入?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 亚马逊 54刀啊
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 到手不到400. 恩.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 而且同事也要团 一共5副
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 啊???
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不怕被税?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 会变成一个大件是么。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我没想到这点。。 税怎么算的额。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 算了 税就税吧。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 分两单, 一单三个, 一单两个.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 好主意～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 运费应该不会涨太多, 而且不担心被税
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 那就好 你的转运公司是顺丰？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩.
<xrosnight> hello good evening
<xrosnight> gonna  sleep  see you guys
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近怎么样
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 饭子
<lcygnu> \q
<Veritas048> 有人嘛=0=?
<Veritas048> -help
<Veritas048> allchanel
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哭了，ununtu挂起后立即自动醒来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457299 点击suspend之后，系统黑屏挂起，几乎是立刻，机器又“啪”的一声（我的机器开关机时都会“啪”的响一声），风扇重新转起来，系统自动醒过来... 上面说的是通常的情形，今早还遇到更怪的事：机
<Veritas0`> hi
<^k^> Veritas0`:点点点.  08:19
<Veritas0`> 有人嘛=0=?
<Veritas0`> 这里是erc
<Veritas0`> 机器人你好
<Veritas0`> hi bot
<Veritas0`> 话说 换了item2配色变得好好看的说=0=
<Veritas0`> 下了=0=
<iLucky> 我的nick有没有被认证呢？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将让亚马逊产品搜索结果“选择加入” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457304 未来版本的Ubuntu默认将不会在搜索结果中展示亚马逊的产品。此前，Unity Dash由于默认包含亚马逊而引发了隐私方面的争议，包括电子前哨基金会(EFF)和自由软件基金会都对此提出批评。Cano
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将让亚马逊产品搜索结果“选择加入” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457304 未来版本的Ubuntu默认将不会在搜索结果中展示亚马逊的产品。此前，Unity Dash由于默认包含亚马逊而引发了隐私方面的争议，包括电子前哨基金会(EFF)和自由软件基金会都对此提出批评。Cano
<lsjun> 大家好   irc新人
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [提问]为何不能用Homegroup分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457307 电脑A：Win7，工作组：WORKGROUP， 分享文件夹AA，分享用户Administer， UserA以及HomeGroup； 电脑B：LinuxMint，工作组：WORKGROUP。 电脑A访问B没问题 但是电脑B访问A却很奇怪，我先建立了smb用户，重
<^k^>  ─> 启smb服务 用 Code: nemo smb://UserA@ip/AAA 可以密码访问共享文件夹AAA 但是用 Code: nemo smb://HomeGroup@ip/AAA 却不行，这是为什么呀？ 难道win7的homegr …
<chenxiongfei> 今天愚人节
<chenxiongfei> 各位小心啊
<onlylove> 小心毛，我自己坐地铁坐反方向了，然后从那开始，一路都觉得方向是颠倒的
<onlylove> 直到出了地铁站才正常
<yunfan_chrome> 呵呵
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 刚好应景
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • i3wm 启动,底部出现 error:status_command not found (exit 127) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457308 i3wm 启动出现 error:status_command not found (exit 127) 是什么地方出了问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2014-04-01 9:52
<imtxc> yunfan: 你居然还没收到东西？
<imtxc> 顺丰不都是第二天大早到的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你居然能连上这个号？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我给vps换了个地址
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<lsjun> 论坛上发的帖子会在这里广播么？
<arinya> 请问，现在哪些网银支持linux？我记得建行可以登录，但是交易还是不行的
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天有雾霾？还是我习惯了
<imtxc> onlylove: 轻度
<onlylove> imtxc: 轻度？
<imtxc> arinya: 浦发 only
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊，不算很严重
<gfrog> imtxc: only你妹
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是不是感觉坏掉了，我觉得今天还算正常
<gfrog> imtxc: 我用兴业就好好的没问题
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说建行也无压力
<imtxc> gfrog: 建行不能转账啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 222目前
<arinya> 浦发，兴业
<gfrog> imtxc: 那就是兴业了，全功能
<onlylove> gfrog: 我在百度看到266
 * imtxc 原来我还缺好多家银行的卡
<arinya> 浦发的卡被我闲置了……回头再问问，那我去申请一个兴业，有小额管理费吗？
<onlylove> gfrog: 远处是有点灰蒙蒙，但是近距离的没啥问题
<imtxc> arinya: 没有
<imtxc> arinya: 兴业好像每月有三笔异地还是跨行免费来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 小破银行，我家都找不到营业厅
<arinya> 嗯。兴业三笔异地
<imtxc> arinya: 你可以开那个金卡级别的，好像就是5笔了
<gfrog> onlylove: 222
<arinya> 浦发谁能确认吗？
<gfrog> onlylove: pm25
<imtxc> arinya: 放心去办吧
<arinya> 我有现成的浦发，只是以前销户没成功，却将网银给销了
<gfrog> imtxc: 异地取款，如果当地有兴业分行，那前三笔免费
<gfrog> imtxc: 办兴业e卡，用e卡普通转账免费。
<imtxc> gfrog: 额，这么多限制呢？
<arinya> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2953290888
<^k^> arinya: ⇪ 兴业银行自主增加零售业务免费项目_掌柜钱包吧_百度贴吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是现在都手银转账了，懒得开网银。
<imtxc> 那我还是继续用我的全免卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥卡？
<arinya> 就是就是。e卡我申请了一个，后来发现还是要上柜台
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<imtxc> gfrog: 光大商务理财卡
<lsjun> 前两天浦发出问题的时候看到过有网友的一个open bank 网站整理支持linux的银行的   可惜忘了网址了
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣光大
<imtxc> lol
<arinya> 兴业现在那个货币基金收益不错
<imtxc> 现在手机转账收费的就剩下工行了么
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> gfrog: 你有兴业的白金信用卡？
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有
<gfrog> imtxc: 我之前主要用兴业卡，但是现在比较喜欢民生……
<imtxc> gfrog: 你不是用那个现金宝么，那是哪家的
<gfrog> imtxc: 汇添富的，跟银行没关
<imtxc> 汇添富？记得招商证券的软件里面有这个
<gfrog> imtxc: 基金公司
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在收益多少啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 5.3吧，最近没看，反正一天比一天低
<imtxc> 余额宝也是一直降
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 出来混，总有一天要还
<gfrog> imtxc: 微信那个新基金最近收益挺高
<onlylove> 别傻了，都存定期去吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 定期收益也太小
<imtxc> onlylove: 我爸妈就给我们那里的邮政忽悠了
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你要存活期？
<arinya> 交行手机转账暂时不要钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 一点积蓄存了一年，只给了10袋大米。。。
<wsm> python中，想定义配置文件，存储的类型有元组，怎么做比较好呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，多少积蓄，10袋米不少钱了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后我爸妈抗不动，换了两套四件套儿。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 说是价值1000元的大米。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 四件套就坑了吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 四件套这里面容易出价钱
<imtxc> 大米估计也值不了多少钱
<lsjun> http://www.openbanks.info/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 哪些网上银行(bank)兼容 Firefox(火狐) / Linux, Safari / Mac OS (苹果) 等平台
<onlylove> imtxc: 看包装
<onlylove> imtxc: 多少KG的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没细问
<onlylove> imtxc: 1号店，20KG的192
<gfrog> imtxc: 壕啊，10袋大米
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，是5×4
<imtxc> onlylove: 农村小镇子上的邮政，能有啥好的
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是4袋
<gfrog> imtxc: 就算是5斤的袋子还50斤呢，100羊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 存多少钱才有这么大返点儿……
<imtxc> 1块砖啊
<onlylove> ……
<gfrog> imtxc: 10w？ 那还不错啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 利率3. 几来着，忘了
<gfrog> onlylove: 定期？ 现在存定期太二了，那么低利息。还不如买半年的理财呢，能有将近6%的收益。
<imtxc> 反正我爸现在信不过基金
<gfrog> imtxc: 就是基准利率呗，我说返点儿。
<imtxc> gfrog: 老人，不敢买那些啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是敢不敢的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 07年基金坑了不少人
<gfrog> imtxc: 大银行10w都不当钱，存款根本不送东西
<imtxc> gfrog: 是啊
<imtxc> 存了一年，明年让他们也买点理财
<gfrog> imtxc: 谁说老人不敢买。我老丈人买理财买的不要太happy
<imtxc> gfrog: 我爹妈农村的，弄不好被忽悠成保险之类的东东。。
<realrealjerry> 保险。。。太坑人了
<onlylove> 现在农村卖保险的太多了
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，这个倒是
<realrealjerry> 几年前老爸一个同学整天上门推销，实在经不住骚扰就买了点儿
<realrealjerry> 去年出点儿意外想退险，本金都折了一大半
<gfrog> realrealjerry: 这就是愿赌服输了，你不按合同履行义务，自然不会有好下场。
<gfrog> realrealjerry: 另一方面就是签合同之前看都不看就签字，出了事儿怨不得别人
<lsjun> 这是不是就跟装软件不看安装说明  出了问题找客服 类似
<realrealjerry> 没办法，谁让家人没细细查询保险条款
<onlylove> lsjun: 靠，软件的EULA不都霸王条款么，你在国内买了软件，还能退掉不成？
<gfrog> onlylove: 安卓菜市场可退
<onlylove> gfrog: 我买了微软的windows，我觉得那协议太TM扯，点了拒绝，要求退货
<gfrog> onlylove: 我猜这个没问题，但是仅仅是猜测，没买过零售版windows
<onlylove> gfrog: 请问，您给退么，您不给退，微软给么，反正卖软件的那边肯定是不肯了
<onlylove> gfrog: 你没见那些一经售出，如无质量问题，概不退换的
<gfrog> onlylove: 有明确说明的不算。
<onlylove> gfrog: 貌似都有唉，那我咋办，买还是不买，看看金山公司那恶心的协议
<gfrog> onlylove: 比方说外包装上写着，如果开封，即认为用户同意EULA，这样的话是有效的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 外包装没写
<gfrog> onlylove: 但是不写，用户就可以退，打官司也打得赢
<onlylove> gfrog: 谁家外包装都没写，EULA都是在安装的时候给用户看的
<onlylove> gfrog: 换句话说，你想看EULA，必须开包
<gfrog> onlylove: 没试过，你打微软客服电话问问
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是无良商家就会以你拆包了，我卖不掉了为由，拒绝退货
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 使用Highlight-Indentation-for-Emacs缩进提示线的疑问，求大拿看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457311 https://github.com/antonj/Highlight-Ind ... -for-Emacs 使用之后，显示出的线条很粗，如何配置修改变成一条细线呢？ Code: ;;use highlight-indentation (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/plugin/Highlight-In
<^k^>  ─> dentation/") (require 'highlight-indentation) (set-face-background 'highlight-indentation-face "light sky blue") (set-face-background 'highlight-indentation-current-column-face "med …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • infinality freetype字体补丁 版本号的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457312 infinality freetype字体补丁 需要下载一个freetype的源码包、infinality的补丁包，然后打完补丁make。 原文中freetype是2.4.12的版本，而我的freetype 查询到的freetype版 版本是2.4.11。 问题直接这么
<^k^>  ─> 安装说明编译有效果么？ 作者的说明了没有提及。 http://www.infinality.net/forum/viewtop ... &t=77#p794 还有在win 7里面cleartype的软件可以对比几个 …
<onlylove> http://gb.cri.cn/42071/2014/03/31/7311s4486081.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 温州600住户合买26万元高音炮 “击退”广场舞大妈(高清组图) - 新闻 - 国际在线
<onlylove> 26万……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • elementary OS新版本发布（不稳定版） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457314 3小时以前，elementary OS发布了最新的版本（不稳定版）。 关于elementary OS的介绍： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=447217 下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 Kuka — 2014-04-01 11:16
<yunfan_chrome> 弄得好
<yunfan_chrome> 那些大妈早该治一治了
<palomino|working> 成本太高了
<palomino|working> 还是用遥控飞机空投辣椒面比较划算
<onlylove> palomino|working: 四轴？
<palomino|working> 弄个俯冲轰炸机形式的更带感
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你那样的话，如果伤到人，是要被捉的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 危害公共安全哟
<palomino|working> 这喇叭要刺激得对方脑溢血了不也一样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那不一样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这间接的，你那直接的
<palomino|working> 怎么直接
<palomino|working> 又没拿飞机撞人
<onlylove> palomino|working: 都辣椒粉了还要怎样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 以眼还眼，以牙还牙
<onlylove> palomino|working: 她们搞的你没法休息，你搞的她们么发娱乐
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过网易的评价更……三十年前是他们三十年后还是他们，红卫兵老了
<palomino|working> 主要是大妈们音量开得实在是太大了
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 想想差不多，50后
<palomino|working> 嗯
<onlylove> 那是怎么样的一段历史啊……
<palomino|working> 疯狂的年代
<palomino|working> 全民疯狂
<onlylove> 给新中国多大的创伤……
<onlylove> 10年的时间，学校不上学
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个有意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪个？
<imtxc> 用大音响那个
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 顺丰昨天邮寄出来了？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 对啊，
<onlylove> imtxc: 26万啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这得吵成什么样，才肯出这样的成本
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 快件在 杭州集散中心 ,准备送往下一站
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 不错 要是我小电脑有这么快就他妈好了
<yunfan_chrome> 话说我现在在用的 circ是 chrome浏览器的app
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 这次好慢啊，我以前发的哦是早上到的
<yunfan_chrome> 从win上一个启动器启动的 有自己的界面 挺好的
<yunfan_chrome> 以后可以用html5开发跨平台的app了
<yunfan_chrome> 至少通过chrome win/ubuntu都支持了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 我这里没办法  杭州过来都要1天的 要发到屯溪 再发到我这里
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 顺丰发我这里 基本都是亏本的 lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38959
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国际法庭裁定日本捕鲸不是“为了科学”
<MeaCu1pa1> 日本...
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/img/201404/01070853_Na25.jpg
<nyfair> 麻蛋，mac grep和gnu grep居然是不同的，坑死我了！
<yunfan_chrome> 日本人就喜欢搞点小动作啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，通过iwconfig连接无线网失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457315 如题，我新安装的一个Ralink的无线网卡，驱动应该是安装成功了，因为用图形界面可以联网。 但是我最终是要在服务器上用的，那没有图形界面，所以必须要通过文本界面搞定。关掉n
<^k^>  ─> etworkmanager，打开终端。 当我执行下述命令时，却进入了一个function的会话，直接将我搞晕了 。 $sudo iwconfig ra0 essid "homenetwork" key 123456 funct …
<onlylove> http://news.xinhuanet.com/fortune/1110029768_13962542215141n.jpg
<onlylove> nyfair: gnu什么东西都和别人不一样
<lsjun> 请问   (11:38:44 AM) monson 离开了聊天室(quit: Quit: 离开)。  这种消息有办法屏蔽么？
<onlylove> 你是什么端，不一样的端不一样的方法
<lsjun> Pidgin 2.10.7 (libpurple 2.10.7)
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 额，那你今天应该还收不到
<lsjun> 我能问问你们在收啥么？
<MeaCu1pa1> 吃饭吃饭
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu最新版的安装过程中分区的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457316 我现在安装的是最新版的ubuntukylin-13.10-desktop-amd64。但是在安装过程中遇到了分区确认的问题。不知道大家有没有碰到过。请大家指教。。 就是上图的分区之后，没找到点击确认的按钮
<^k^>  ─> 啊。。。请问在哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzhdim — 2014-04-01 11:41
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 你那破网，换个吧
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我是在不停地换vpn
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 打游戏必须
<nyfair> onlylove: 那肿么办？把gnu挨个骂一顿？
<onlylove> nyfair: 用工具之前，先看man
<onlylove> nyfair: 人没义务保证和其他同类工具行为一致
<nyfair> onlylove: 不会用man，大不了不用呗
<nyfair> gnu这群傻X高贵冷艳个毛
<MeaCu1pa1> nyfair: 又被啥工具蹂躏了？
<imtxc> 最近色大象忙成这样了啊
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457317 我笔记本电脑使用系统是linuxmint 16 64位系统，安装了VMware workstation10，，在vmware启用3d功能，启动虚拟机时提示The GPU driver on this host might cause issues with VMware products. If you experience problems, disable 3D support in the affected virtual m
<^k^>  ─> achines. 我的显卡是apu A10-4600M+amd 7670M 双显卡，开源和闭源驱动都是以上问题。 我在ubuntu13.10 opensuse13.1系统中 都遇到该问题，无法启用3d ba …
<Little-Chip> 我点击了不再提示，然后连没连上网络就不出来提示了……但是我需要它，怎么才能让他回来……
<tcstory> 能帮我看这个帖子吗
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2956358846
<^k^> ⇪ t: 为啥现在我输入错误的命令居然有如下报错_linux吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • nautilus增加以管理员打开菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457318 在UBUNTU 14.04 final beta中的NAUTILUS右键菜单中少了“以管理员打开”的菜单，很不方便。通过使用SUDO APT-GET INSTALL NAUTILUS-GKSU安装不了。在网上找了大半天终于搞 定了。将附件中的文件下载，拷到/usr/lib/naut
<^k^>  ─> ilus/extensions-3.0下，修改权限读写-只读-只读。注销系统就有菜单了。下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 ydong95 — 2014-04-01 12:35
<onlylove> 中午吃多了……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马吃过没
<palomino|working> 午饭?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道你要吃晚饭
<palomino|working> 多想吃完赶紧回家啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃回帝都了？ 好像刚好躲开大雨？
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<nyfair> 你的护甲毫无意义，你的信仰一文不值
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯
 * adam8157 新财年到来
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手关于Ubuntu12.04的U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457319 从网站下载了Ubuntu12.04镜像，然后用UltraISO刻录到U盘上，重启快捷键选择USB-HDD为启动项，然后就停留在一行英文上： Peter Anvin et al什么的，然后按照网上大神的办法打开syslinux.cfg注释，但是打开以后却
<^k^>  ─> 是空文档，什么都没有，这是怎么一回事，难道我就装不上Ubuntu了吗 我现在的系统是windows7 求大神解释一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 silent-b …
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要发奖金了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 拜土壕啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 还早, 还没开始review呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 怎么知道是不是被review了？
<adam8157> gfrog: review是你老板和你谈
<adam8157> gfrog: 流程类似campus
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这么回事，那我谈完了
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽, 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: campus？ compass吧？
<adam8157> oh
<gfrog> adam8157: 上次老板来就谈了啊，就是谈compass来着
<gfrog> adam8157: 他说目前系统还不知道叫啥，但是大家一说compass，就都懂了，lol
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<adam8157> gfrog: ........ 你老板之前也是rh的?
<gfrog> billyway: manual 好玩儿么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们整个team基本都是帽帽的好吧
<billyway> gfrog, 今天刚加入
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板，老板的老板，老板的老板的老板
<gfrog> billyway: 啧啧，高大上team
<billyway> gfrog, ...
<gfrog> billyway: 上午刚玩儿了一次block hotplug，高端啊。
<gfrog> billyway: 以前从来没成功过
<billyway> gfrog, 今天没被客户虐 ？
<billyway> 用Openstack hotplug ?
<gfrog> billyway: 今天？ 这才过去几个小时，一切还是未知数
<gfrog> billyway: .
<billyway> gfrog, 现在openstack能用spice了没 ？
<gfrog> billyway: 好像不能……
<gfrog> billyway: 其实是qemu package的问题
<gfrog> billyway: OS level应该没问题
<billyway> gfrog, 看来没人使用 openstack搞VDI啊 ？
<gfrog> billyway: VDI？ 您出门左转去vmware问问？ cc onlylove
<billyway> gfrog, 就问问。。。想着自己搭个os环境玩玩。
<billyway> 之前搭的 all  in one
<billyway> 想搞个分散的。
<onlylove> VDI是啥……
<gfrog> billyway: 用贵Fedora肯定没问题。 ubuntu那个奇葩货，spice的lib没在main repo，然后main里的qemu没法编译spice support
<gfrog> billyway: 妈蛋，操蛋的设计
<gfrog> onlylove: virtualbox那个磁盘文件格式
<billyway> gfrog, 哇擦， 这是怎么搞的？spice也没那么多问题啊，default关它干嘛。。。
<gfrog> billyway: 深井冰
<onlylove> gfrog: vbox不是甲骨文的么……
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵司不是高大上么，肯定懂vdi
<onlylove> gfrog: 甲骨文更高大上，不过是在其他方面
<nyfair> adam8157: mac grep和gnu grep不一样，肿么办
<adam8157> nyfair: 用posix grep
<adam8157> nyfair: 非posix的option别碰
<nyfair> adam8157: posix的不支持regex lookahead，我就要那个啊
<adam8157> nyfair: "呵呵"
<nyfair> adam8157: "嘻嘻"
<adam8157> nyfair: 么么哒
<onlylove> 这啥节奏
<nyfair> adam8157: 我记得perl python java .net都支持的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 这简单了，不用grep
<gfrog> onlylove: 他俩要滚床单的节奏
<onlylove> gfrog: adam怎么能这样啊，还没见过照片呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 我也没见过
<adam8157> nyfair: 想法workaround吧, grep还是坚持posix啥的
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是你没有要滚床单啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 不用grep，白皮猪看不懂
<gfrog> onlylove: 好吧……
<onlylove> nyfair: 白皮猪这么高智商，就只能看懂grep？
<nyfair> onlylove: 白皮猪连sed awk都不准我用
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看，我一说白皮猪坏话，还断我网
<onlylove> nyfair: 这都不准用？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你保重
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以更不可能里面写啥python perl脚本
<gfrog> nyfair: onlylove 白皮猪是神马？
<onlylove> gfrog: 白人
<gfrog> onlylove: 我擦，没反应过来
<nyfair> 白皮猪说，awk的东西没几个人看得懂，维护起来麻烦
<onlylove> gfrog: 在这个频道，你要习惯nyfair的各种看不懂的词汇
<nyfair> 都怪元首当年剿匪不力，犹太姥就应该赶尽杀绝
<onlylove> 还需要维护？不是一次性的么
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要说服的不是我
<gfrog> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/72/231_713057.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【AI-MASK水冷团队制作的次世代配置NVIDIA哥给抢过来办公用了】-DIY与攒机论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马来一发
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手关于Ubuntu12.04的U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457319 从网站下载了Ubuntu12.04镜像，然后用UltraISO刻录到U盘上，重启快捷键选择USB-HDD为启动项，然后就停留在一行英文上： Peter Anvin et al什么的，然后按照网上大神的办法打开syslinux.cfg注释，但是打开以后却
<^k^>  ─> 是空文档，什么都没有，这是怎么一回事，难道我就装不上Ubuntu了吗 我现在的系统是windows7 求大神解释一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 silent-b …
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不差这几个钱吧？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还是看不上
<palomino|working> 看不上
<palomino|working> 再拉风不也就是个780么。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 水冷呢？
 * gfrog 困
<palomino|working> 对水冷一丝兴趣都没有
<HereAGoat> win#1
<gfrog> onlylove: palomino|working 现在pc还用得着这么巨型的制冷设备？
<palomino|working> 不追求性能就不需要
<palomino|working> amd那个795x2,不是号称要500w tdp么
<palomino|working> 一块显卡500w诶...
<onlylove> gfrog: 恩，全速工作的时候发热还是不能小看的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 500w太扯了点吧
<palomino|working> amd是为了照顾冬天没暖气的用户
<gfrog> onlylove: palomino|working 用pad和电视盒的用户表示不能理解。这么大功率做运算干毛线用？ 挖矿么？
<palomino|working> 配上200多w的fx9590
<palomino|working> 打游戏 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 浪费资源。挖矿多好
<palomino|working> 挖矿才是纯浪费吧。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 现在一个比特币多少米？
<palomino|working> 不到3000rmb?
<gfrog> palomino|working: 跌了这么多啊，不是1000多刀呢么？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38962
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IE6降至4%，XP仍然高居28%
<palomino|working> 狂跌不已啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 真是渣渣玩意儿
<onlylove> palomino|working: 上次去创客的开源硬件那次，xiangfu还在宣传他的矿机
<palomino|working> :O
<freeflying> gfrog: 抢到了个华为
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> palomino|working: 双卡双待
<imtxc> freeflying: 华为？抢？
<palomino|working> :O freeflying
<palomino|working> 不错 freeflying
<palomino|working> 这年头都学小米 imtxc
<palomino|working> 所以都得抢
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计跟小米学的
<imtxc> 啥型号啊， freeflying
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似双卡也是解决我目前困境的一个方案
<onlylove> imtxc: 我会告诉你我现在俩手机？
<imtxc> 不过双卡的话不是更耗电？
<onlylove> imtxc: 本来打算买701的，后来想想算了，就买705了，然后发现705需要剪卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 俩手机更类
<freeflying> imtxc: 荣耀3x啊
<imtxc> ç´¯
<onlylove> imtxc: 不累
<onlylove> imtxc: 我暂时没啥好办法也
<imtxc> o
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过……现在买单核的手机没啥意思了吧
 * adam8157 求推荐T恤店铺
<freeflying> imtxc: 早上在后厂村路那边堵了有40分钟
<freeflying> adam8157: 我有好多件未拆封的，收不收
<adam8157> freeflying: 不要有logo的
<freeflying> adam8157: 那不是t了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃怎么跑那去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 到底还是搞华为了
<onlylove> adam8157: 不要有logo的，去动批
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷
<sjd_zeus> 现在推荐非智能手机
<onlylove> adam8157: 或者沃尔玛
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你肿么了，非智能的？1110啊
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 或者像我一样，把智能机当功能机用
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 手写什么的还是很方便的
<imtxc> yunfan: 乃的快递到黄山了
<imtxc> freeflying: 居然来这种破地方
<imtxc> 后厂村儿
<freeflying> imtxc: 屌丝去唐家岭啊我
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/cell_phone_advSearch/subcate57_1_s4984_1_1_0_1.html#showc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 手机高级搜索-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> imtxc: 双卡的手机好多
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，是的
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 我手机除了打电话外，很少用其他功能，短信都少发，手机那键盘打字太不爽了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 有些很少用的功能在你需要用但是没有的时候很蛋疼
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 那你用智能机和功能机一样啊，随便买就是
<sjd_zeus> 谁能搞到小米路由的F码呢
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 我手机都是冲话费送的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 比如地图、指南针之类
<sjd_zeus> 指南针用不着，用地图的时候看pad呗
<nyfair> 安倍弯人不得好死，居然涨消费税！
<nyfair> 11区人民赶快起义
<nyfair> 11区赤军何在？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 你随身携带ｐａｄ？
<sjd_zeus> 随身一个手机+一个ipad mini+一个kindle black
<gshmu> 求高人 指点：echo xxx.xxx.rmvb |sed 's/.*\(\..*$\)/\1/'
<gshmu> sed 后边怎么解释
<gshmu> 管道命令 交给后边处理 这个我知道的。
<onlylove> 替换嘛
<onlylove> s///的多明显
<gshmu> onlylove  什么替换为什么
<imtxc> freeflying: 华为那手机多少米啊
<onlylove> gshmu: s/a/b/把a替换成b
<onlylove> 如果你不知道* $的含义，那需要给你讲正则
<gshmu> 正则还是知道的
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用的是htc的最低端的手机了
<gshmu> ``也见过
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38964
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 荷兰使用3D打印颅骨替代人体颅骨手术获得成功
<onlylove> 这新闻……
<gshmu> s/a/b/把a替换成b  应该好了
<gshmu> 请问怎么对某个人发消息？
<gshmu> 这样么？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我们是不是在topic里面加上FAQ
<onlylove> gshmu: 别闹，直接打名字
<gshmu> onlylove: 我输入的名字
<gshmu> 不过 输入名字 意义大么？
<onlylove> gshmu: 好了，你已经会了
<gshmu> onlylove:  hehe 有自动完成
<gshmu> 师傅 你没有教完oooo
<onlylove> gshmu: 我在干活，你别捣乱
<gshmu> onlylove: Tab  lalala
<onlylove> 想让我拉黑直接说话
<gshmu> onlylove: 我错了 谢谢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感觉我啥都不需要买了这种美好的感觉之持续了1个月不到。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在又感觉各种缺
<nyfair> onlylove: 求推荐个简繁日全覆盖字体
<onlylove> imtxc: 相机不要了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 相机有啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 有个花园明朝
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 花园
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ +1
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道……我都是多个字体一起上的
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过据说花园那个不错
<nyfair> onlylove: 好大！
<onlylove> imtxc: 你需要啥美好的感觉
<freeflying> onlylove: 啥faq
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要全覆盖
<onlylove> freeflying: 比方说，我怎么对某人说话
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过，这个字体对于民族主义者来说，不爽 ， 这是 倭寇 贡献给 全世界的， 就像 AV
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在又缺爪机，不过我不太确定是不是因为三星信号差的缘故，我们厂信号很差，但是我旁边的这个HTC one 就能接到电话，虽然说话的时候也喂喂喂的
<freeflying> onlylove: 加不了那么多的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我看它也提供个很小的迷你版
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天发现一个妹子开始玩重复曝光了，你不玩下？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不如后期来的方便
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你要是不愿意用倭寇的东西，可能有点略麻烦
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似倭寇对linux和windows以及osX都有贡献
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我 无所谓， 我是 实用主义者，
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 其实岛国的民族主义者才麻烦，他们想要不用中国的东西太难了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯， 所以，我对这些 看得很轻， 就当是 二战 赔偿的 一小部分
<adam8157> http://yuejia.gitcafe.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitCafe - Share a cup of Open Source
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 顺便说，民族主义者应该没事不去要求覆盖日文
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 简繁就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§  不了解天朝之外的全球， 不作回答
<nyfair> 不对啊，我记得雅黑显日文都完全没问题，雅黑才8Mb啊
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 同理可证。 。甲骨文 就够了， 狗日的，， 不要这种无聊的讨论
<onlylove> nyfair: 雅黑有繁体么
<nyfair> onlylove: 有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你用雅黑不就完了
<onlylove> 邮箱用了433m了，我哪里那么多邮件
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是用的win8么，你怎么会有这个问题
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04好像已经发布了，是测试版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457321 以后能自动升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 airdreams — 2014-04-01 15:46
<imtxc> adam8157: 坏了，广东又下雨
<adam8157> imtxc: 所以呢?
<imtxc> adam8157: 百通可能有会延迟20天左右
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 哪里的公告
<imtxc> adam8157: 还没出来呢，不过从春节啊下雪啊两会啊什么的都能成为原因，这次机会百通等的不容易啊
<adam8157> ............
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 深圳机场都出打砸事件了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用wine，占用CPU是不是比在正常win7环境下多一倍？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457322 就是用wine运行evernote，经常占40%，这样正常 吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-04-01 15:48
<imtxc> onlylove: 那都不叫事儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 百通每隔几天随机从新闻上找一条下来作为理由延迟个2周
<chenxiongfei> 1
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> imtxc: 抢错了，3x居然是1698
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 得退掉啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 抢的时候手抖了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 别人抢得
<nyfair> onlylove: 玩平板游戏
<imtxc> freeflying: 抢还能抢错
<imtxc> freeflying: 那你打算抢的哪个哇
<freeflying> imtxc: 畅玩版的，998那款
<onlylove> 发现jiero最近都是晚上在？
<imtxc> freeflying: 已经付款了？既然是抢的，转手加100出去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38965
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 通用再次召回百万汽车，工程师如何发现汽车缺陷
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04--32bit安装dbus-1.8.0.tar.gz后无法启动界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457323 启动经过grub后就黑屏了，alt+ctrl+f1可以进入命令模式，但是网络不通（出问题之前，在ui上是可以上网的） 看到网上有人说这样可以 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<freeflying> imtxc: 你问问看有要得不
<freeflying> imtxc: 没人要我就退了
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: ducky稍稍不爽
 * MeaCu1pa 为啥键盘都那么讲人体工学，右边的alt太靠右
<nyfair> 挺服贸工人进攻立法院 ，反服贸学生大喊：警察叔叔救我！
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 服贸到底是啥
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 台巴子在大陆生意那么成功了，还图啥....魔都50%饭店是台湾老板
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/303071
<eexpress> 一台机器fontconfig正常，2台不正常。nnnnd
<linuxlearn595> pwd
<linuxlearn595> what?
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 貌似大陆在台湾更成功
<eexpress> onlylove: 你能过去开店？
<linuxlearn914> en
<linuxlearn914> 牛逼
<linuxlearn656> hello
<linuxlearn914> 公共聊天室？
<^k^> linuxlearn656:点点点.  16:11
<linuxlearn656> who r u
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch无声,怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457324 安装好arch,但没有声音,怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-04-01 16:13
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 有要得不
<imtxc> freeflying: 貌似没有
<freeflying> gfrog: http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Facebook To Buy Ubuntu For $3 Billion
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天啥新闻都没法信
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃发达了
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司现在有600人，3B
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，谁信
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157乃们发了啊
<freeflying> 真正的壕啊
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: adam8157恭喜
<gfrog> freeflying: MeaCu1pa 半夜12点之前来村儿里，请你们吃二尺长的龙虾庆祝。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 怎样用git，安装vim插件c.vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457325 我弄了好久就是不行，c.vim官网也去了托管地址clone一下不行。哪位大神帮帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 datoupixie — 2014-04-01 16:30
<nyfair> freeflying: 这新闻太傻，愚人节新闻最起码要逗人开心
<adam8157> nyfair: 逗得我很开心
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 难道不是真得吗壕
<nyfair> adam8157: 被不存在的网站买了发你多少补偿金？
<adam8157> nyfair: N+100
<nyfair> adam8157: 求内推
<adam8157> lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 小心 MeaCu1pa飞过来
<gfrog> onlylove: 他才不会，酷啪啪会在乎二尺长的龙虾嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 今儿周几？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那你只请我好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 2
<gfrog> adam8157: 你自己请自己吧，你是真土壕
 * adam8157 被黑得飞起
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天有咖啡店打折卡么？
<freeflying> adam8157: 真壕啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不晓得
<freeflying> adam8157: 我后悔死了，咋就离职了呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天楼下costa？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没这优惠了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 早到期了
 * adam8157 困, 最近睡眠不足
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天到期，妈蛋
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38966
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数字录像机被用于发动攻击和挖矿
<HackLiu> :-D
<onlylove> irc不能留言……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 請幫我看看這個終端的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457326 我用的是zsh，不知道為什麼，第一次打開後終端上面都會有一個討厭的百分號。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu701 — 2014-04-01 17:02
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞了个小米的移动电源
<gfrog> freeflying: 我99收了个lepow
<freeflying> gfrog: 不错啊
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: .........
<gfrog> freeflying: http://detail.ju.taobao.com/home.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.zPRcVX&item_id=20478887650& 现在还能买
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ [lepow/乐泡]月光石超薄移动电源世界杯特别定制版-聚划算团购
<linuxlearn348> 你哈
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: lol
<MeaCu1pa> 入了一ducky
<MeaCu1pa> 但感觉键帽....不像是激光刻字
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: ducky不是那个大黄鸭么？
<wuhua`>  /quit
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 嗯
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 推荐你买filco的
<MeaCu1pa> 东方梦工场招Linux SA...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 太贵，切边不够窄
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 哪里？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 魔都么？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 显然是魔都
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我还是算了……
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 功夫熊猫你觉得有戏么
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 乃可以考虑
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我对功夫熊猫没兴趣
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我只对集群有兴趣
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 招sa显然是希望管理用来渲染的集群
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 大概吧，无数帽帽
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 猫猫就猫猫，坏到家直接改配置还是好用的不是
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 帽帽也走command-based路线的吧
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我基本接触不到猫猫的东西，都是centos的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: system-config-network-tui 多恶心的名字 cc adam8157 gfrog
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你给起个好名，让他们改 cc adam8157 gfrog
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 他们都不在那窝了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38967
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 约会网站因Mozilla CEO反对同性恋权利屏蔽Firefox
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: onlylove 忙
<onlylove> http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-25655-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 不想结束我的运维生涯 - 职业生涯{招聘/求职} - LinuxTone | 运维专家网论坛 - 最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区! - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> 我现在彻底懒得吐槽这个网站了
<onlylove> 整天搞些皮毛，还把自己说的多么高大上，居然有搜狐新浪的人在
<onlylove> 顾左右而言他，打太极的水平倒是不错
<onlylove> nyfair: 有啥刷的比较快的资讯站，要中文的，看鸟语看的慢
<freeflying> gfrog: 清明放假是咋放得啊
<mikecao> caoliu ..:)
<gfrog> freeflying: 567吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 不用调休了把
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎是
<freeflying> gfrog: http://mtksj.com/html/mtkshoujizixun/7239.html
<hoxily> onlylove: 使用/msg memoserv send registerednick text 可以发送留言给注册用户。
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 待机2个月！飞利浦W6618即将上市 - MTK手机网
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个不错
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<hoxily> onlylove: /msg memoserv help 可以查看更详细的说明
<hoxily> onlylove: 你这nick竟然没有注册？
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1703809-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 金山张宏江：转型移动应用 安全业务IPO顺利_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 金山公司到底是啥公司……
<onlylove> 自己都不知道在做啥
<alvin_rxg> alvin_: hi
<alvin_> alvin_rxg: hi
<onlylove> hoxily: 我的问题是，如果对方不知道，或者ignore，咋办
<freeflying> gfrog: 小米这货也是用得 18650
<hoxily> onlylove: 对方不知道是指对方没注意到freenode对他的提醒吗？
<hoxily> onlylove: ignore是本机客户端的指令，不影响memoserv Bot的功能。
<onlylove> hoxily: 哦，这样……
<hoxily> onlylove: 17:46:26 freenode  -- | MemoServ (MemoServ@services.): You have a new memo from hoxily (1).
<hoxily> onlylove: 如果他没注意系统提示的话，那就没办法了。
<hoxily> 就好像发了个ctcp，人家不管一样。
<onlylove> hoxily: 我没注册的，那个看不到是吧
<hoxily> onlylove: 只能用memo服务发留言给注册过的 user/nick
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说了的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 巨沉
<onlylove> hoxily: 可是我没注册，你给我发的那个？
<hoxily> onlylove: 那个是我自己发给自己，测试用。
<hoxily> onlylove: 17:43:11 freenode  -- | MemoServ (MemoServ@services.): onlylove is not registered.
<hoxily> 这条是尝试发给你的时候，memoserv的提示。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • UUI安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457328 安装到U盘时无法找到U盘 u盘是I盘，SELECT只给了H盘，但没H盘。新手求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 伽蓝主义zyb — 2014-04-01 17:36
<onlylove> hoxily: 哦，这样
<onlylove> 我擦，抓狂了……
<onlylove> 我去哪里找日志去
<onlylove> 虽然都收了，但是对不上号啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 走了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 逮饭？
<adam8157> gfrog: 正准备走, 不吃了今天
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是为了省钱还是减肥啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是你懂我
<iLucky_> test
<^k^> iLucky_:点点点.  18:24
<onlylove> 靠……要不要每次这样……受不了了
<onlylove> 翻遍了邮件和qq记录找不到那是哪天跑的数据……
<onlylove> tmd恨死了
<freeflying> gfrog: 又上当了
<imtxc> ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 忙
<freeflying> gfrog: 小米电源
<freeflying> imtxc: 有人收小米电源不
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊？
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么上当了
<freeflying> imtxc: 18650的电芯
<imtxc> 18650 也不是都炸嘛
<imtxc> 控制电路做得好还是有可能不炸的啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问个命令，怎么批量删除命名几个目录下的文件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457330 比如我有A,B,C这三个目录，我想把这三个目录下的所有包含(1)字符串的文件，重新命名删除(1)字符串： 这样子： A: a(1) aa(1) aaa(1) aaaa(1) B: b(1) bb(1) bbb(1) bbbb(1) c: c(1) cc(1) ccc(1) cccc(1)
<^k^>  ─> 更改后，变成这样： A: a aa aaa aaaa B: b bb bbb bbbb c: c cc ccc cccc 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 2014-04-01 18:47
<freeflying> imtxc: 重
<gfrog> freeflying: 很渣，收我那个lepow吧
<freeflying> jmao ‏@tjmao  8h
<freeflying> 去年喜欢一个妹子，在她生日那天故意打了两次电话说生日快乐。她奇怪：「不是说过了吗。」我告诉她：「啊，忘了，真的说过。你看，我这人记性不好，容易忘事，但是你生日不会忘。」她十分感动，最后选择了追求她的高富帅。
<freeflying> imtxc:
<freeflying> gfrog: 再收就是第三个了
<imtxc> 传说中的十动然拒？
<gfrog> freeflying: 怕啥，总会坏的
<imtxc> 都这么土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的第二个电源电量也不满了。
<freeflying> imtxc: 没看fb要3B收购C记啊
<imtxc> 你们商旅人士也这么费电啊
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 主要我买的S4太垃圾了
<imtxc> gfrog, happyaron 哇，成了 fb员工了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 再不选择三爽了
<happyaron> imtxc: 我怎么不知道
<freeflying> imtxc: 绝对不买了
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的本子想恢复win8，他们都不给我恢复镜像
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 搞得我只能装盗版的
<happyaron> freeflying: 小米的东西都渣
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个手机退了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 他那是啥意思？
<freeflying> imtxc: 退了
<gfrog> happyaron: Apr 1st
<happyaron> gfrog: ok
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 原来是我上当了
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总坏人啊
<roylez> freeflying: 主要是你人渣
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣
<happyaron> freeflying: 这还不踢他？
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 我今晚上要在一堆历史文件里面找文件，你看到jiero来了和我说下，如果我下班还没来就算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好，如果我看到的话
<hoxily> 我收到了一条来自 Kloeri 的 Global Notice，
<hoxily> kloeri (~kloeri@freenode/staff/exherbo.kloeri): [Global Notice] For purely non-profit reasons, all your nickserv accounts have been converted into freenode+ accounts; details at http://blog.freenode.net/2014/04/googleplusfreenode/. Thank you for using freenode.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> > 糗事百科
<onlylove> 傻kk,又timeout
<^k^> onlylove: Timeout, 超时。。
<jusss> hoxily: 你给我留了memo...第一次看到留memo
<hoxily> jusss: 啊
<hoxily> 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 你工作怎么样呀现在？我马上就毕业了还没工作。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 每次想到毕业后就惆怅。。。就这样失业了。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 3月27日离职了。
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> jusss: 现在在找新工作呢。
<hoxily> jusss: 你在哪里上学啊？
<jusss> hoxily: 河北石家庄
<hoxily> jusss: 怎么上次听你说在上海这边实习
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，待了10天
<jusss> hoxily: 现在回家了，打算领毕业证后再找
<hoxily> jusss: 喔
<jusss> hoxily: 没毕业证，工资低得连生活费都不够
<jusss> hoxily: 实习生果真是低廉劳动力呀，给的都是城市生活最低标准
<jusss> 最低工资
<jusss> hoxily: 你下个工作打算找啥类型的
<jusss> hoxily: 14.04发布会，我打算去北京玩两天看看，长这么大还没去过北京，你来吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 打算做游戏。没去过北京。
<jusss> hoxily: 游戏。。。开放？
<jusss> hoxily: 大型游戏还是网游？
<hoxily> jusss: 移动平台的3D游戏。
<onlylove> 高大上
<hoxily> jusss: 得先搞搞Unity3D
<jusss> hoxily: 。。。用过一次unity感觉不喜欢
<hoxily> jusss: 服务器端应该还是常规的PC机吧
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<chenxiongfei> 请问各位一个问题
<chenxiongfei> 请教问题；有人知道 虚拟用户如何手工创建吗？ 目前网上的解决办法都是基于vsftpd创建的
<chenxiongfei> 有人回答我的问题吗
<chenxiongfei> linux依赖ftp才能创建虚拟用户；还有别的方法创建这样的用户吗？
<roylez> chenxiongfei: 又不是只有这么一个ftp软件pureftp
<chenxiongfei> foylez:有什么更更简洁的方式吗？
<chenxiongfei> foylez:我的业务中，太需要，虚拟用户了，我在寻求更好的解决办法
<jusss> roylez: 哇，你活了
<roylez> chenxiongfei: 我不懂，vsftpd的虚拟用户，只是用于ftp的，你还有什么需要用户的？
<roylez> chenxiongfei: 如果你有自己的业务，为什么不能直接开个数据库，自己建表？
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣渣
<roylez> jusss: 我在开会
<jusss> roylez: 开会时,jj痒了怎么办
<roylez> jusss: 没这种毛病
<jusss> roylez: 你还没领盒饭？
<roylez> jusss: 我的同事都领盒饭了
<jusss> roylez: 酷胖领了？
<roylez> jusss: 恩，给他卖去摩根士丹利了
<jusss> roylez: 来个传黑丝的女上司开会，然后jj痒了
<vose> hello
<zenNamaste> cherrot: .
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 有问吗骚年?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 最近跑步了？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 跑了, 不过都不长
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 膝盖吃不住太久
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 最近还做过t25
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这是啥高大上的东西呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 减肥操...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 很赞的.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 不错
<freeflying> 继续开会
<iLucky> zenNamaste: 八大处你知道吗
<zenNamaste> iLucky: .
<iLucky> zenNamaste: 怎么样?
<zenNamaste> iLucky: 分对谁来说. 对我来说, 无聊.
<iLucky> zenNamaste: 医院还有啥聊不聊的
<zenNamaste> 八大处? 医院?
<iLucky> zenNamaste: 是啊 北京八大处医院 你说哪个八大处?
<zenNamaste> iLucky: 从来提到八大处, 都是在说八大处公园. 八个庙嘛.
<zenNamaste> iLucky: 啥时候八大处变成说医院了???!!!
<iLucky> zenNamaste: 有一群人是把八大处说成医院的，看来普通人不这么说
<iLucky_> test
<iLucky> test
<quininer> test
<vose> q
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-02
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [ubuntu 13.10]字体安装原来这么简单.双击就行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457349 [ubuntu 13.10]字体安装原来这么简单.双击就行 最近有些软件遇到字体问题,网上提供了一个解决方案,说你下载某个字体包.解压后里头都是xxxx.ttf的arial系列的字体. ubuntu 13.10 64bit下也
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么装. 后来看到说双击就行.我的是ubuntu 13.10 默认的桌面,unity的.带各种gnome应用. 完了,双击一个字体ttf文件,自动出font viewer这个软 …
<xroslight> hello :)
<gshmu> PDF英文显示为方框 安装tahoma字体解决
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38970
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国公司为Wine ARM实现申请专利并获批准
<wsm> hi
<xroslight> onlylove: 骗经费的吧又是
<xroslight> wsm: hello
<wsm> hello
<onlylove> xroslight: 据说是longee项目
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  09:35
<wsm> 新人报道，请多多关照
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  09:35
<xroslight> COS sounds ...hahaha
<xroslight> wsm: welcome
<gshmu> 已解决，PDF乱码（英文显示为方框）：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=457259
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 已解决，PDF乱码（英文显示为方框），安装字体解决，感谢@attention 4# - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: lg3124
<gshmu> 求SVN软件 ubuntu下SVN 软件，求推荐几个……
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/279435.htm  这款好便宜 额
<^k^> yunfan_chrome: ⇪ 浩鑫推出DS81迷你PC 光驱般大小最高可配i7_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没抓到罗杰么
<wsm> stackoverflow是不是挂了
<eexpress> gshmu: 你这应该是看安装了poppler-data包没。这包使用Cmap替换字体的。
<eexpress> gui的试试esvn。只是估计没人使用svn了。
<gshmu> eexpress: poppler-data安装了 中文使用的文泉驿
<onlylove> imtxc: 没见啊，他改名了？
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 找不到找不到吧，我这边乱套了
<gshmu> eexpress: 我从windows走来，SVN用的还算熟练吧
<eexpress> wsm: maybe
<onlylove> imtxc: nnd大概一个月以前，开始只要结果不要log，然后昨天突然找我要log，我要一个个的扒拉出来
<eexpress> gshmu: 你缺啥字体，就安装啥字体，明显没使用到cmap的映射。可能是软件的bug。
<gshmu> eexpress: tamoha 这个字体
<eexpress> win下都是使用小乌龟吧。不是命令行。如果这样就不算熟练 。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 浩鑫很早以前就开始做准系统了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 之前还做主板，后来不赚钱，就不做了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 看了下尺寸 发现跟brix根本不是一个级别
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 现在做主板可以了 intel都打算soc化了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: brix……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我终于知道为啥log对不上号了
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是照着excel来的，然后excel里面数不对，我翻了下邮件，发现和邮件能对上
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 昨天被人耍了 告诉我有快递
<yunfan_chrome> 今天我老爹路过屯溪过去取 结果没有
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我怎么说来着！
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 哦，习惯就好
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 你不听我劝
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 问题在于没几个人知道我屯溪的地址和电话
<yunfan_chrome> 今天请了天假 刚好出门骑车玩玩
<freeflying> happyaron, where can I get sogoupinyin
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox | Could not open the medium http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457353 打开虚拟系统时出现如下错误： Could not open the medium '/media/dlls/00089427000F5A16/.vdi'. VD: error VERR_ACCESS_DENIED opening image file '/media/dlls/00089427000F5A16/.vdi' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED). Detail： 返回 代码: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x800
<^k^>  ─> 04005) 组件: Medium 界面: IMedium {29989373-b111-4654-8493-2e1176cba890} 1.ubuntu 13.10 64bit. 出现上述问题时更新过。 2.用终端打开时出现下面提示: dlls@dll …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50301/oracle-to-be-no2-software-company
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 502 Bad Gateway
<gshmu> eexpress: hehe小乌龟 是的
<gshmu> 文泉驿字体 入门说明哪里有？
<xroslight> 有没有在用mariadb  的？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50327/openshift-paas-support-dotnet-app
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 红帽 OpenShift PaaS 平台支持微软 .NET - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox | Could not open the medium http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457354 打开虚拟系统时出现如下错误： Could not open the medium '/media/dlls/00089427000F5A16/.vdi'. VD: error VERR_ACCESS_DENIED opening image file '/media/dlls/00089427000F5A16/.vdi' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED). Detail： 返回 代码: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x800
<^k^>  ─> 04005) 组件: Medium 界面: IMedium {29989373-b111-4654-8493-2e1176cba890} 1.ubuntu 13.10 64bit. 出现上述问题时更新过。 2.用终端打开时出现下面提示: dlls@dll …
<mli> gfrog, s2 要提前买票吗？
<gfrog> mli: 神马s2？
<mli> 火车
<gfrog> mli: 到延庆那个？
<mli> 嗯嗯
<gfrog> mli: 刷公交卡上车。
<gfrog> mli: 但是目前不让带自行车
<mli> 哦，那就提前去那里等就是了，是吧？
<mli> 清明那么多人，能上得去吗？多久一趟啊？
<gfrog> mli: 提前1小时估计都不够
<gfrog> mli: 尽早走吧，赶第一班
<gfrog> mli: 我经常是7点半到那，10点之前的车已经上不去了
<mli> gfrog, 第一班是几点啊？
<gfrog> mli: 忘了，6点之前
<mli> 哦，那么疯狂啊，
<mli> 看来还是坐9字头车吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是丢了一个log,估计是那天不小心覆盖了
<mli> S2风光比较好？
<mli> gfrog,
<gfrog> mli: 舒坦，快
<mli> gfrog, 天津北站停运了
<gfrog> mli: 毕竟没堵车
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于用ffmpeg合并几个视频文件遇到的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457357 现要合并几个视频文件, 按顺序是0 1 3 5 6 其中 0,1,5没有音轨, 只有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94
<^k^>  ─> tbc 3有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc     St …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于用ffmpeg合并几个视频文件遇到的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457358 现要合并几个视频文件, 按顺序是0 1 3 5 6 其中 0,1,5没有音轨, 只有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94
<^k^>  ─> tbc 3有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc     St …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于用ffmpeg合并几个视频文件遇到的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457359 现要合并几个视频文件, 按顺序是0 1 3 5 6 其中 0,1,5没有音轨, 只有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94
<^k^>  ─> tbc 3有 Code:     Stream #0:0[0x1011]: Video: h264 (High) (HDMV / 0x564D4448), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc     St …
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 该回去收件儿了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 我还在家
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 恩，快到了，我刚收到短信
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 到哪里？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 正在派件..(派件人:周鲲,电话:13695593193)
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 不对啊，怎么从黄山就派送了，不先送到你们县里么
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 可能只是省略吧
<mli> gfrog, 北京清明郊区两日游，有什么好地方推荐啊？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 不太清楚
<imtxc> 上坟高峰期啊，出门困难
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 你联系那个电话问问， 看是不是今天送
<roylez> imtxc: 有人给你汇钱了？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> roylez: 渣西
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> roylez: 你现在是在报复社会啊
<roylez> imtxc: 有人给你汇了5万亿？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 师傅说马上来送
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 好慢
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 就这样呗
<roylez> imtxc: 火汇不是即时到帐么？
<imtxc> roylez: 不是的，中间还有小鬼们转发
<imtxc> roylez: 所以你收到的金额不对不要托梦给我哦
<palomino|working> nice kick freeflying
<yunfan_chrome> http://ptimg.org:88/dapenti/DEk171PE/r6MK3.jpg   这个囧 roylez
<eexpress> 额。 roylez 你估计每次发4个波，被猴总盯上了。少发2个
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<eexpress> 再说，破马最多2个波啊
<eexpress> lol
<palomino|working> excellent! freeflying
<roylez> eexpress: 丫蛋的狒狒
<freeflying> gfrog, imtxc which shadowsocks to use under ubuntu
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不用那玩意，vpn
<gfrog> mli: 2天？ 不知道
<imtxc> freeflying: ssh -D ...
<freeflying> gfrog, it works nicer than vpn
<gfrog> freeflying: 麻烦
<freeflying> gfrog, don't know which files I deleted, my maverick stops to boot
<freeflying> can't restore it from time machine
<imtxc> eexpress: 额，我的vps搬家了，新的 shadowsocks 还没弄。。
<freeflying> shame
<imtxc> 侯总今儿没输入法了？
<eexpress> imtxc: 赶紧搞新的vps
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教 桌面一直显示启动时的五点进度条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457361 系统版本是12.04, 上午看到提示有四十多个更新, 强迫症发作就用apt-get upgrade全部更新了, 之后重启发现登陆界面变成一个很老式的对话框, 而且进去之后桌面多了一排启动时的那种五点进度
<^k^>  ─> 条, 一直在走. 求教这应该如何解决? 非常感谢! IMG_3287.JPG IMG_3289.JPG IMG_3290.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 thoen — 2014-04-02 10:53
<freeflying> imtxc, reinstalling maverick
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总帮我找个linode的推荐码吧。我去跟老板申请个linode
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 到手了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你在里面塞许多diff文件打印件做啥
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 哦，那是一份邮件
<yunfan_chrome> 还是kernel的 难道是那个路由的补丁？？
<happyaron> freeflying: 还没到公布时间
<happyaron> freeflying: 集中修bug阶段
<freeflying> happyaron, only couple of days left
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 没找到废报纸，就用打印纸塞了一下
<eexpress> 今天一直掉线？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 这个好小  扩展板上还带个rj45
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 对啊
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: wifi 12345678  root 密码是 f
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 看，亏了吧，300 买个这玩意儿
<imtxc> eexpress: vps有，还没弄 shadowsocks 呢
<eexpress> 手机上，相关的都禁用了。不需要ss了。
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 还有wifi?
<yunfan_chrome> 额 你是说他自己呢
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你是不知道 以前xiangfu他们做的nanonote 我可花了600还是800呢
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 貌似就是个 wr703n 的板儿
<yunfan_chrome> 不扯这个 我要收拾下准备出门骑车了
<onlylove> imtxc: 打印纸……壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又没别的纸，总不能把用过的纸巾塞盒子里面么
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个确实不行
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 收集不一样的log，按日期排再按类型排合适还是先排类型再排日期
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 都exhaust了
<palomino|exhaust> 是啊...
<palomino|exhaust> 累死了
<palomino|exhaust> 真想长眠不起
<roylez> palomino|exhaust: 死马
<roylez> palomino|exhaust: 你拉松树去了？
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 是什么让你如此exhaust
<palomino|exhaust> work啊 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 确定不是昨天晚上和小蜜papapa多了？
<palomino|exhaust> ....
<palomino|exhaust> 那得先有小蜜才能啊
<roylez> palomino|exhaust: 你昨晚跟狒狒piapiapia多了？
 * palomino|exhaust renames roylez to 狒狒
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38976
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> ^k^: lag bot!
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，孔老二说了，只有死人才可以休息
<palomino|exhaust> 是啊，我就想长眠
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 继续working吧，不过可以怠工
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 无所谓用什么排 这个跟你后续处理任务要求相关太密切了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 没后续，我只要把log收集好就行了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 要不你先按类型来吧 并发过滤下再合并
<gfrog> palomino|exhaust: 破马叔儿，你不working了？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 收集好以后仍给那个疯女人分析
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 装个storm不是更好么
<onlylove> gfrog: 土豪马需要红牛
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那个是啥
<gfrog> onlylove: 竟然不是母马，真是重口儿啊
<palomino|exhaust> work啊...
<onlylove> gfrog: 都exhaust了还母马？
<onlylove> gfrog: 你是不是嫌慢呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 那要红牛是神马节奏……
<palomino|exhaust> 喝红牛效果不大
<onlylove> gfrog: 补充能量咯，功能饮料嘛
<palomino|exhaust> 不如喝藿香正气水
<palomino|exhaust> 一口下去立马精神
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 你还是喝衡水老白干吧
<palomino|exhaust> 不会喝酒。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 原来不是找牛……
<onlylove> gfrog: 果然不浪费基蛙这名字你……
<gfrog> onlylove: 这有神马关系……
<onlylove> gfrog: 算了，没神马关系，有神牛关系
<onlylove> 我要疯了，从一堆log里面找数据！
<onlylove> 我怎么知道哪个log是哪个！
 * palomino|exhaust 轻抚 onlylove 
<gfrog> onlylove: 找到蛛丝马迹
<onlylove> 我不要做测试了！
<onlylove> 罢工！
<freeflying> onlylove: 所以你们要hadoop
<onlylove> 虽然it赚得钱少，但是那个活轻松
<onlylove> freeflying: 要毛hadoop啊，我每天在跑hadoop的测试，然后收集一堆hadoop的log文件
<onlylove> freeflying: 怎么分类这些文件我很头大啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 上gae
<onlylove> freeflying: 那是啥？
<freeflying> onlylove: 用google得map/reduce
<onlylove> freeflying: 我现在用`date +%m%d'-'%H%M`来分类，但是老是记不住里面的好几个一样的case哪个是最好的
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后每次需要grep一下，来确定哪一个是我要的
<freeflying> onlylove: 你学习日本人啊，去年有一天，我把40几台机器的 rsyslog给了他们，人2个小时就从里面找到需要的信息，人家还不会用 grep
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 靠……他们怎么办的！
<onlylove> freeflying:挨个打开 肉眼看么
<maplebeats_> l5e呢
<freeflying> onlylove: 是啊
<maplebeats_> 她给的鞋子太好用了~~
<onlylove> maplebeats_: l5e昨天没来，今天不知道
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 还有，好用是啥意思
<maplebeats_> onlylove: imtxc 见到l5e替我说声十分感谢，爱死她了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你拿鞋做啥了？
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 啊？
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 今天穿的拖鞋么
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 恩，最近深圳暴雨
<maplebeats_> 拖鞋党回归
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 帆布鞋也不错
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 穿拖鞋会被判定衣冠不整，不准上班
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你能找到罗杰么
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 可以
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你居然可以穿拖鞋上班，你家大厦保安不拦着你？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> ^k^: lag bot!
<onlylove> > 糗事百科
<^k^> onlylove: Timeout, 超时。。
<onlylove> http://news.cnr.cn/gjxw/tpjj/201404/t20140402_515207289.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总装好了？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.fusionio.com/company 这公司真是高大上。 cc onlylove
<onlylove> 金胖子他媳妇真厉害……
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个是内存里面的db吧，它怎样把数据flush到硬盘？我不信它硬盘上不留备份
<gfrog> onlylove: cache啊
<onlylove> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2014-04-02/063329845505.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> http://laoyu.baijia.baidu.com/article/9980
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 出来取标题！
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20140401/007293.htm?tu_type=18&tp=1#p=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安裝ubuntu desktop 14.04 beta 2,感覺很好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457364 安裝順利,歷時幾分鐘時間.沒有安裝server 14.04 beta 2遇到的各種問題.美中不足的是集成的無用的軟件太多. 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumengshang — 2014-04-02 12:11
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥装好了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: fusion确实不错啊
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 怎么可能管- -
<zer4tul> 为啥每次我上来都有穿越的感觉
<onlylove> zer4tul: 欢迎来到ubuntu-cn现在时间是1900年4月1日中午13点
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Chrome首次超火狐：成第二大桌面浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457366 　　新浪科技讯 北京时间4月2日早间消息，市场研究公司Net Applications公布的最新数据显示，3月份，谷歌Chrome已超过火狐，成为排名第二的桌面浏览器。 　　3月份，Chrome在桌面浏览器市场的流
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • debian 8.0 安装chromium 浏览器闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457367 安好debian 8.0 后安装chromium 浏览器，黑屏后退到登陆界面。然后卸载在官网安装chrome 浏览器也出现同样的情况？刚才安装了遨游浏览器还能用，但是打开插件后又黑屏后退到登陆界面？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 qxa1982 — 2014-04-02 12:59
<arch> 为什么gae无法部署了，被墙了？
<onlylove> employee居然一人6张电影票！一个季度一次！
<imtxc> onlylove: employee?
<imtxc> zer4tul: 穿越到啥地方了
<agen> w
<onlylove> imtxc: vmware的regular
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是非contractor
<agen> :)
<onlylove> imtxc: 正式的
<imtxc> onlylove: 确定是票子不是券子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是外包的
<onlylove> imtxc: please reach out to below colleague to get your Q2 movie tickets, 6 tickets per person.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道这个tickets到底啥意思
<agen> LUANMA
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就有可能是票子
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们厂发的就是券儿
<agen> wait
<onlylove> imtxc: 一季度6张啊，一月俩次
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且那券越来越贬值了
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是一个人看的话
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果一张票能看一次那还不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还有券，我连那都没
<imtxc> onlylove: 相当与一个季度发了40元，有区别么
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你给我
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 163镜像源很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457370 有一阵子没用Ubuntu了，今天一上打算更新一下软件源，结果慢得凄惨。 用的是163的镜像源，有谁知道什么问题吗？能介绍个快的镜像源最好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xsuii — 2014-04-02 13:23
<imtxc> onlylove: 过两天这个季度的发了我给你
<imtxc> onlylove: 上次发的我就送人了
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……真给啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 指定影院的
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 让我去北京的角落的影院，我到时候迷路了就麻烦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我靠，一张电影票有啥不能给的，我附近只有一家新华国际，但是那个券刚好不能换新华国际
<imtxc> onlylove: 嘉华之类的都可以换的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在北京就没看过电影
<imtxc> onlylove: 你要学习 gfrog , 每周三场  ~
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了学校组织的，我就没去过影院
<onlylove> imtxc: 电脑和电视够了
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在连电视都不看了
<imtxc> ...
<agen> q
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • help:argdo的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457372 多个文件同时删除不包含vt和id的行： Code: :argdo v@vt\|id@de|update 这个命令行不通怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhwubai — 2014-04-02 13:29
<onlylove> imtxc: 我上大学的时候，都是BT拖的，后来，后来哪个感兴趣哪个迅雷拖下来看，看完删掉
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都在线看了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 最多回家的时候，在长途车上看点过期的
<onlylove> imtxc: 券子你自己留着吧，没准哪天约个妹子啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只能等哪天妹子馋了找我出去蹭饭
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 电视和电影都是生活啊
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 不同的生活
<onlylove> gfrog: 完了，我没生活了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 酷啪啪成导演了呢 Director
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得原来在GTC上班的时候，楼下就是UME
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是感觉票子好贵
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w6833012-4402981019.17.eUai7j&id=7758216083 这货怎么样
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 背包客 专业单反相机腕带 舒适适用佳能尼康腕带 宽面手腕带特价-淘宝网 价格:36.00 - 46.00
<onlylove> imtxc: 问gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: 没必要，挂带缠好了比腕带舒服
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都是直接缠手上
<imtxc> gfrog: 就是自带的那个？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 我也尝试过缠上，但是没会打结，走走路就松了
<gfrog> imtxc: 用不着打结
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想起个故事来，就是小姑娘问爷爷，睡觉的时候胡子在被子里面还是外面
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要去买个内胆包了，现在塑料袋儿装太搓了
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接上摄影腰包吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用
<onlylove> gfrog: 你把齐全点的装备一起介绍给imtxc，让他看着买
<imtxc> onlylove: P, 我啥都不买啊，就一包
<onlylove> imtxc: 别想太多，保护好相机和镜头就行
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 找个小弟帮你扛相机脚架，就神马都不用买了
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> gfrog: good idea，不过总感觉imtxc要给别人扛的感觉
<gfrog> onlylove: 他那样你觉得谁能扛动他？ lol
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|exhaust
<palomino|exhaust> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * palomino|exhaust 煮沸 roylez 
<roylez> gfrog: 有好事不？facebook娃
<gfrog> roylez: 昨天12点之前来村儿里的有2尺长的龙虾发，人手一只
<gfrog> roylez: 但是乃显然来不及了，除非穿越。lol
<roylez> gfrog: 非死不可加工资不？
<onlylove> gfrog: 咩？我的龙虾呢！
<gfrog> roylez: fb的mark都1$工资了，你说呢。
 * gfrog 这俩公司老板竟然都叫Mark
<gfrog> onlylove: 你也没来
<onlylove> gfrog: 工资算啥，人有期权
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么可能，我一直在RAYCOM
<gfrog> onlylove: 神马叫村儿里，raycom叫村儿里么？
<roylez> gfrog: 给米国绿卡不？
<gfrog> roylez: 问 adam8157
<onlylove> gfrog: 来，乃说的村儿里是哪里，海龙还是鼎好
<roylez> gfrog: 为啥不能问你？
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 牛逼吧
<gfrog> roylez: 我又不想要绿色的东西
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: Inclusive Boy Mentoring....
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 乃能潜规则妹纸么？ lol
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 今天发现elinks挺好使的，以后没事不用firefox了
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: js..
<roylez> gfrog: 你本来就绿色的
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 要是没有google, elinks是挺好...
<gfrog> roylez: …… 你怎么知道我今天穿了绿色的衣服
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: google可以对付
 * gfrog 记得曾经搞定过elinks的中文显示，但是忘了怎么搞了……
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 谁和你说Director是导演的意思...
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCu1pa1 ^
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 字典
<freeflying> gfrog: 我车上的牙盘总是响
<roylez> gfrog: 不用啊，默认就能用啊
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 破字典
<gfrog> freeflying: 怎么个响法？
<gfrog> roylez: 现在可以了？ 2年前不行的
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 总是像链条没挂上去的那种
<gfrog> freeflying: 前拨刮链条
<gfrog> freeflying: 前拨有半档的，加半档或者减半档
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: adam8157 乃们也不去LinkedIn祝贺我
<freeflying> gfrog: 试了，效果不好
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 这不在这祝贺你么
<gfrog> freeflying: 去车店调下吧
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 这个祝贺毛啊, 你不正经写
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是啥大事儿，应该不收钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 收钱就换一家
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 你倒是正经的写你的新高大上职位啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 回头买工具自己调吧
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> freeflying: 螺丝刀就够
<freeflying> gfrog: 那些工人的水平还不定有自己靠谱
<gfrog> 看准方向，拧那俩标着H和L的螺丝
<gfrog> freeflying: ^
<gfrog> freeflying: 看准方向 == 看准磨哪边
<freeflying> gfrog: 回头试试
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是别调太多了，不然要掉链子
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥时候刷到密云水库去
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，密云水库绕一圈好远呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这来回100多点
<eexpress> 有8km一圈没
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 高大上个毛，哥闲赋在家
<onlylove> eexpress: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=jucJ5UnXhenHFbVnNtHJWHv52nElBYmA-GghoTlRlhnw5s2domVSu7IKFNoiYzel
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 密云水库_百度百科
<onlylove> eexpress: 8KM……
<onlylove> eexpress: 真长
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 你妹，大摩那可是真正的高大上啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 18摸也比不了好伐
<eexpress> 110公里长的环湖公路？真有人骑？
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • ubuntu13.10下安装iNodeClient问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457374 我在联想万全R680（4个8核CPU,32G内存）上安装了ubuntu13.10 64位的系统，由于校园网上网认证需要安装H3C v3.60-E6210的上网客户端软件。 由于原来在其他32位的机器上安装过ubuntu12.04服务器版，且安装iNodeClient成
<^k^>  ─> 功，这次的安装过程一样： 先为libjpeg.so.62和libtiff.so.3建立了软件链接，然后再运行install.sh，运行出错： starting AuthenMngService:Sudo:unable to …
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 这不是，还没去么
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 你丫这是在享受人生呢
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 摩根大通？
<freeflying> on
<freeflying> onlylove: 知道谁是壕了吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，知道了
 * onlylove 拜 MeaCu1pa1 壕
<OperaGhostkv> zhe
<onlylove> eexpress: 神教我写CGI吧……
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa1: 壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级内核后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457375 前段时间 12.04 升级内核到 3.5.0-47 后无法正常启动。 于是一直使用的 3.5.0-46。 今天看到有 3.5.0-48 的升级，想着能解决之前的问题，但是升完后还是类似问题，同样不能启动。 有人碰到类似问题吗？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 Aiur — 2014-04-02 14:12
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2957449353
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【水】这个故事告诉我们 长得帅=死得快_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<eexpress> onlylove: 没web server
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin今日新增四处镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457376 今日，Linux Deepin今日新增四处镜像！分别为日本、瑞典和美国！ Tsukuba WIDE Public Mirror service（日本） 目前该镜像站目前只支持Http和Rsync协议，其地址如下： http://ftp.tsukuba.wide.ad.jp/Linux/deepin/ rsync://ftp.tsukuba
<^k^>  ─> .wide.ad.jp/deepin 此外，该镜像服务还提供ISO下载服务，Linux Deepin ISO地址： <a class="postlink" href="http://ftp.tsukuba.wide.ad.jp/Linux/d
<OperaGhostkv> 不支持https差评
<gfrog> roylez: 肿么让elinks显示中文啊？
<onlylove> eexpress: webserver？直接install 一个apache或者nginx然后加libperl不就好了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 不知道，觉得时间有点穿越。经常看到有人发消息回复别人，但是我找不到上一条消息
<onlylove> zer4tul: 这里有很多人反射弧超长，你没准需要找昨天的log
<roylez> gfrog: utf-8不就可以了吗
<gfrog> roylez: 额，但是不是所有网站通吃吧
<roylez> gfrog: 搞不定的网站不用上了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjkyNjIzODg0.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<gfrog> roylez: sina都搞不定
<gfrog> roylez: 还怎么看我朝高大上新闻
<roylez> gfrog: 渣浪没什么好说的
<onlylove> fx的标签页死掉了管不了！
 * adam8157 困
<roylez> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/773613
<sssuj> adam8157: 撸一发就好了
<roylez> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/773614
<gfrog> adam8157: 高大上给你电话了不？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天就找我了啊 我说我考虑考虑
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天还有个360的....
<onlylove> adam8157: 数字给你打电话？
<adam8157> onlylove: headhunter
<onlylove> sssuj: 骚年，还撸不
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> roylez: 乃系统啥编码？ 终端啥编码？ elinks啥编码？ 啥语言？
<hoxily> sssuj: jusss?
<roylez> adam8157: 你又要跳槽？
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，数字那种公司，没人品的
<roylez> gfrog: utf-8
<adam8157> roylez: 没啊, 被猎头骚扰而已
<roylez> gfrog: 一水的utf-8
<gfrog> roylez: 好吧，你这是移动版……
<roylez> adam8157: 居然有人要你的头
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 的头很好吃嘛？
<sssuj> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> sssuj: 跑北京去啦？
<sssuj> onlylove: 只是撸一发又不犯错
<sssuj> hoxily: 没呀，在家
<sssuj> test
<^k^> sssuj:点点点.  15:02
<cherrot> imtxc: leaderF比ctrlP好用~
<nyfair> 为什么freenode这渣服务器不能用中文nick?
<imtxc> cherrot: 在大目录里面速度怎么样
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个bug改好了没
<cherrot> imtxc: 改好了 速度很快
<imtxc> cherrot: 完了我试一下
<cherrot> imtxc: 比ctrlP快多了 而且匹配行为更符合我的预期
<cherrot> imtxc: 我对插件做了个修改，因为我是打开 set autochdir的，就把 <leader>-f 映射给改成   exec 'nnoremap <silent>' g:Lf_ShortcutF ':<C-U>Leaderf ' .$PWD .'<CR>'  了
<cherrot> imtxc: 不然只索引当前目录 就没有意义了
<lcygnu> \q:
<imtxc> cherrot: 他没合并进去么
<cherrot> imtxc: 我觉得没必要合并进来
<cherrot> imtxc: 不然容易困惑吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 比如我在 /home/b/src/ 下 打开了  /home/a/develop 下的文件  那我的mod就会导致你永远找不到你要的文件了
<imtxc> cherrot: 。。这种情况找到的是哪个目录里的文件？a 还是 ｂ
<cherrot> imtxc: a，  因为我映射称  LeaderF $PWD了  $PWD是当前shell的工作目录
<sssuj> nyfair: 我见过数字开头的nick可是我用数字开头它就提示非法
<cherrot> imtxc: 但我的习惯是先切换到源码根目录再打开文件 所以不会有问题
<sssuj> nyfair: 你知道怎么回事吗？ freenode nick
<imtxc> cherrot: 我用这个插件还是用困惑啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 啥困惑？
<imtxc> cherrot: 因为我的目录是 a 下面有 1, 2 两个目录，我在 ａ 目录下打开 1 下面的文件，就没办法跳到 2 下面的文件
<imtxc> cherrot: 只能在 1 里面跳
<cherrot> imtxc: 把我的修改加上就行了
<cherrot> imtxc: 因为你和我习惯一样有 set autochdir
<cherrot> imtxc: 修改 LeaderF/plugin/leaderf.vim
<imtxc> cherrot: 直接加你那句配置？
<cherrot> imtxc: 改掉插件的那句映射
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞！
<cherrot> imtxc: 160行  改成 exec 'nnoremap <silent>' g:Lf_ShortcutF ':<C-U>Leaderf ' .$PWD .'<CR>'
<cherrot> imtxc: :D
<imtxc> cherrot: 打开 viｍ 的地方就是根目录吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一块电脑上可以安装两个linux系统吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457379 如果可以,/home分区可以共用否? 我想在电脑上安装fedora和ubuntu. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-04-02 15:29
<imtxc> cherrot: 这个插件没有ctrlp 那种忽略文件的功能吧
<cherrot> imtxc: ctrlp还有忽略文件的功能？
<imtxc> cherrot: 当然有
<imtxc> cherrot: 你可以忽略类似 .o 啊， .cmd 啊，*~ 还有 tags这些啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦  估计没有  总之对我足够了  要是哪天有这个需求就改Python源码去
<cherrot> imtxc: 反正不难实现
<imtxc> cherrot: 速度还真不错
<imtxc> cherrot: 在 kernel 里面速度还能接受
<cherrot> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> cherrot: 在 home
<imtxc> cherrot: 在 home 里面不小心按了会怎样
<cherrot> imtxc: 没试过 你试试看？
<imtxc> cherrot: 用 ctrlp 的时候我试过，还是 ssd 来着，后来只能 kill 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天学新词儿啊，今天知道了神马是樱花
<adam8157> gfrog: 神马
<cherrot> imtxc: 是啊 那个速度无法忍受。。
<gfrog> adam8157: sakura
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38982 你看懂这段文字不
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本实验室称小保方晴子有不正行为
<onlylove> imtxc: 理解大意即可，不正，即不正当
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是标题
<imtxc> onlylove: 是内容，几方面的话我都没看懂
<onlylove> imtxc: 无非是说，那货的论文作假
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要细究看不懂的，除非你懂日文
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和韩国那个克隆牛还是啥造假一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者在样本数据上造假
<onlylove> imtxc: 挑选了特定的样本作为随机本，就和随机数造假一样
<imtxc> 你没明白我的意思
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 有在Windows下Nexus 7 2013刷ubuntu touch的教程吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457381 好些教程都是在ubuntu系统下刷机的，无法对应到windows下去，求一个windows下的刷级教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 pshafeng — 2014-04-02 16:01
<gfrog> adam8157: 困
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你仔细的说下
<adam8157> gfrog: 一会儿回家换鞋打球
<cherrot> imtxc: 试了下在 / 下 索引文件 lol  kill掉进城了
<imtxc> cherrot: ... no make no die.
<gfrog> adam8157: #土壕的日常
<gfrog> imtxc: cherrot No Zuo No Die, Why U Try.
<cherrot> gfrog: lol
<cherrot> gfrog: Curiosity kills cat
<onlylove> imtxc: 忙啥呢
<nyfair> stap细胞和用？iPS细胞才是王道
<imtxc> onlylove: 定饭。。。
<imtxc> 订
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，看私聊
<freeflying> NND，看来我真要去打信用报告了
<adam8157> imtxc: 订饭....
<adam8157> freeflying: 被招商拒了?
<freeflying> gfrog: 连中信都拒了我
<freeflying> adam8157: ^^
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊，晚饭得吃啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 小昭呢?
<adam8157> imtxc: 吃完饭才下班?
<imtxc> freeflying: 中信都拒人？
<nyfair> freeflying: 你需要蛋壕帮忙引荐
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有光大的存贷合一卡
<freeflying> adam8157: 那办卡的业务后来就没理我
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果这个都不行……
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，薅免费晚餐
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你打了信用报告么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我给客服再说一下
<adam8157> 不像话
<freeflying> gfrog: 没呢，说北京农商行可以
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 光大存贷合一不能办了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你等了多久啊？ 基本得等1-2周才能有电话验资
<gfrog> imtxc: 不办了？ 我擦，为毛？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我还想销呢，看来还是囤着好了
<gfrog> imtxc: 虽然额度才1000
<imtxc> gfrog: 外地很早就不给办了，北京最近不给办的
<imtxc> gfrog: 那卡有bug，好多借记卡可以用那个刷分，类似工行星星
<freeflying> gfrog: 差不多一周
<nyfair> 每天20w上下，就是这么87
<gfrog> imtxc: 修好bug就行了，干嘛不发啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我可是从没刷卡不还的记录啊，连逾期都没有
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃没拿出乃汇丰的卡摔在办卡小妹的脸上么？ lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 关键光大认为那个不是 bug，是 feature
<gfrog> freeflying: 查下信用报告吧，别控制
<freeflying> gfrog: 那个又不值钱的
<nyfair> freeflying: 所以你信用不好啊，银行没钱赚还给你赚了利息
<imtxc> gfrog: 还款溢出的钱自动进储蓄账户
<freeflying> nyfair: 我都是全额还款
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥，中信拒掉你这土豪的信用卡申请？
<nyfair> freeflying: 银行就是喜欢你还但是不还清
<freeflying> nyfair: 总会多还些的
<imtxc> gfrog: 好多人用这bug刷出了工行的7星然后下黑白菜来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都不知道我交行还逾期过
<freeflying> nyfair: 现在大概只有建行给我卡了
<gfrog> freeflying: 查了报告才知道
<freeflying> gfrog: 建行我只要申请就给我发
<nyfair> freeflying: 你申请什么高端卡不给？一般不都是银行跪着求你开卡的么
<freeflying> nyfair: 普通卡啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 普通卡上门服务的啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕你让招行看看我的信用是不是有问题呢
<sssuj> freeflying: 你不是好多卡吗？
<adam8157> freeflying: 客服说让人去找你
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/439341
<freeflying> nyfair: 人不搭理我
<gfrog> freeflying: 因为你验资已经验过了，他们不需要再验，直接就可以发卡
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ TAMRON 腾龙 SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD 标准变焦镜头（佳能/尼康卡口） 5885元包邮（5980-95）_天猫优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个我问他也不会说啊
<freeflying> sssuj: 现在都是建行的了
<imtxc> 腾龙业界良心啊，5年保
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的隐私她不会告诉我的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我申请小招也是，不用验资，一个星期就寄新卡
<nyfair> 上次花旗来，3天卡就寄过来了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你干过什么坏事儿? 都不给你批信用卡
<imtxc> 申请二卡会被拒的只有工行么
<nyfair> freeflying: 银行底层推销信用卡很苦逼的，怎么可能刁难你
<adam8157> imtxc: 只有你
<freeflying> adam8157: 没比我更守法的吧，连红灯都没闯过
<imtxc> nyfair: 花旗是两张卡？
<imtxc> adam8157: 工行是独立额度的
<nyfair> imtxc: 就一张啊
<freeflying> nyfair: 不是他们刁难啊，后台审批的把
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在不是
<imtxc> 啊？ 变了？
<imtxc> 怪不得
<nyfair> imtxc: 你指什么卡？
<nyfair> imtxc: 我没弄vip的，那个年费2k
<imtxc> nyfair: 花旗的 Master 不是一次下两张么
<imtxc> 银联一张，master 一张
<nyfair> imtxc: 是master啊，就一张
<nyfair> imtxc: 没银联的
<imtxc> .....
<sssuj> ...
<imtxc> nyfair: 在国内发行不给银联的？
<nyfair> imtxc: 你问我？我问谁？
<imtxc> freeflying: 查查征信看看吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 看看他们有没有查过
<sssuj> freeflying: 你们为啥都办信用卡呢？
<lsjun> 有可信android端的irc软件么？  市场里有几个 感觉不太可靠
<imtxc> sssuj: 这个问题你去跟 onlylove 深入探讨
<sssuj> onlylove: 办信用卡有什么好处吗？
<onlylove> sssuj: 你问adam去……
<freeflying> sssuj: 不办了
<onlylove> sssuj: 我这边问了一圈，都是说可以借钱……
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> sssuj: 这边一堆人离了信用卡不活，我没信用卡一样活蹦乱跳
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在借出来用处不大了
<freeflying> imtxc: gfrog打出来有我问题咋整呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 透支消费不就是借钱么
<lsjun> 我觉得用信用卡   自己的钱就可以留在手里应急
<imtxc> onlylove: 去年那段时间我借出来放余额宝都有收益啊
<imtxc> lsjun: 对，这个是一个思路
 * adam8157 穷得
<lsjun> 万一进医院什么的  手上临时没有现金  可以刷卡应急
<lsjun> 余额宝现在收益不如百度了吧
<hoxily> lsjun: andchat
<lsjun> 3ks
<hoxily> lsjun: Google Play 上有。
<eexpress> lsjun: holoirc最好
<imtxc> freeflying: 那至少先得看看是什么原因吧，看有办法补救没有
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似我有个电信的欠费
<freeflying> imtxc: 估计是这个
<imtxc> 电信欠费没关系
<eexpress> onlylove: 没事做，安装apache，我nginx都不愿意安装。
<onlylove> eexpress: 算了，我领导派事情来了……
<imtxc> freeflying: 要不你半个中信的U盾，可以网上查
<eexpress> 我这有一个美女的qq，谁要
<onlylove> eexpress: 求真相
<eexpress> 啥真相，今天才交谈过的。你要不
<onlylove> eexpress: 无图无真相
<imtxc> eexpress: 哪里的，我要啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 本地的嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 想法销了
<imtxc> eexpress: 湖南妹子？
<gfrog> freeflying: 有些可以argue回来
<eexpress> onlylove: ...这倒是没照片
<eexpress> imtxc: 当然
<imtxc> eexpress: 来来来
<adam8157> eexpress: 贴出来
<eexpress> adam8157: ... 给 imtxc了。不能同时2个吧
<lsjun> andchat  自由不开源  holoirc  是开源软件么  ？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我不要, 我说照片贴一下
<eexpress> lsjun: 那手机上面，你管啥开源。
<imtxc> 没照片嘛不是说
<eexpress> 没照片。
<eexpress> 自己视频嘛
<lsjun> 强迫症
<imtxc> eexpress: 这妹子跟你的关系是什么
<adam8157> imtxc: 小七
<imtxc> 那就问题不大
<eexpress> imtxc: 你管这些干嘛。
<eexpress> >3的都可以gpl，是不。 adam8157
<adam8157> 我看不懂
<imtxc> >=
<lsjun> (04:44:16 PM) eexpress: lsjun: 那手机上面，你管啥开源     这句话里的lsjun是手打的么？
<eexpress> 装吧。破蛋蛋
<imtxc> lsjun: tab
<eexpress> lsjun: ? tab
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉银行业务好复杂
<lsjun> eexpress:   谢谢
<jusss> onlylove: 还有网上支付。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的千元买菜卡到手之后我就合计销两张卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 你，负责把真相贴上来
<imtxc> onlylove: 只要我搞到
<onlylove> imtxc: 销谁和谁？
<eexpress> imtxc: 别，要吊下胃口
<imtxc> onlylove: 在合计，估计销平安和浦发的
<imtxc> eexpress: 我能不能要到还好难呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 浦发最烦人，经常给人打电话要分期
<gshmu> eexpress:  看见妹纸了
<imtxc> onlylove: 上个月我只刷了100多，也打电话来问问io要不要分期
<eexpress> 这谁啊
<gshmu> 奇怪 妹纸QQ自己不留啊  谢谢啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 100块也要分期？
<eexpress> imtxc: 你的“wo”变“io”了
<eexpress> 就知道io
<onlylove> gshmu: ee的崽崽都快谈女朋友了
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以说他家的卡得销啊，接推销电话都不够烦的，虽然那是我的第一章伪白金
<eexpress> .
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥叫快！
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计都见过家长了
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥，有这事？
<gshmu> 退出了 ooo
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕
<gshmu> 传说的妹纸QQ呢？？？
 * gfrog 就一张伪白
<imtxc> gfrog: 你有真白啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线，只有这一张白
 * imtxc 100 元的账单都要被邀请分期的穷人
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信U盾能网上查个人信用报告？
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<freeflying> imtxc: 那U盾咋整
<imtxc> freeflying: 貌似 45 元
<freeflying> imtxc: 好贵啊
<imtxc> 对啊，但是现在能网上查的也就他家了，官方那个支持的地方太少
<imtxc> freeflying: 或者再等等，官方也就可以差了
<imtxc> 自2013年，征信中心面向江苏、四川、重庆、北京、山东、辽宁、湖南、广西、广东9省（市），开展了通过互联网查询本人信用报告服务试点工作，试点效果良好。现决定自2014年3月29日起，分批次逐步扩大试点范围到全国所有省（市、自治区）
<gfrog> freeflying: 去月坛算了，早起点
<gfrog> freeflying: 也就4块钱的事儿
<imtxc> 侯总户口哪里的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个在哪查
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似我可以查唉
<lsjun> 在线征信我被驳回好几次了
<imtxc> 现在 33, 12, 65 开头的也能查了
<imtxc> onlylove: https://ipcrs.pbccrc.org.cn/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 欢迎登录个人信用信息服务平台
<imtxc> lsjun: 还会驳回？
<imtxc> lsjun: 不给查？
<onlylove> imtxc: fx不能正常浏览不开心，差评！
<freeflying> gfrog: 太耗时间了
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，反正我也没那需要……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你查也是白的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就买中信的盾喽
<imtxc> onlylove: 没贷款没信用卡的话
<freeflying> imtxc: 34开头的啥时候能查啊
<nyfair> 期之如圣贤，用之如牛马、视之如盗贼、弃之如敝屣
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，只有贷款和信用卡才能查啊……那算了
<freeflying> gfrog: 回头路过中信银行去弄下吧
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc 现在那个网上查的只是概要，不是全部信息
<imtxc> 不太清楚啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 中信的U盾呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 只能看到有哪些卡，额度是多少，是不是逾期
<imtxc> 我的身份证不支持，一直没查过
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道
<imtxc> freeflying: 我也没买过盾，具体查出来什么样儿我也不知道啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，给我想个除了辞职以外的办法，现在做工略窝火
<imtxc> onlylove: 推到leader
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，不要
<nyfair> onlylove: uccu
<imtxc> 倒
<onlylove> imtxc: 那货我怀疑内分泌有问题
<mikecao> adam8157: 又在找新工作
<adam8157> mikecao: ä½ ?
<nyfair> onlylove: 买个跳蛋塞小屁屁里去上班
<mikecao> adam8157: ni
<onlylove> nyfair: uccu是啥
<nyfair> onlylove: you see see you
<onlylove> nyfair: 塞你屁屁里面？
<adam8157> mikecao: 没 只是被猎头骚扰
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也懒得查，但我知道我有一次逾期
<bcao> adam8157: 好吧最近没啥猎头骚扰我了，好寂寞。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 去月坛太扯了
<onlylove> 骚扰我的都是外包，神烦！
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 神马时候顺路过去吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 我刚被外包骚扰
<onlylove> freeflying: 月坛？好地方啊，阜成门那边
<onlylove> freeflying: 银行扎堆的地方
<adam8157> bcao: 不过有点动心诶, 傻速来的公司
<freeflying> gfrog: 具体月坛啥位置呢
<bcao> adam8157: 哪家让你动心了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得有个外包和我说，工作地点在月坛附近，hp-ux的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解。反正就是人民银行信用卡中心之类的
<adam8157> bcao: 不告诉你
<imtxc> adam8157: 广东那边天气不好啊，你确定要过去？
<bcao> adam8157: FFFFFFFFFFFFFF****
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕要南下广州了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊, 他在说360, 那个我直接给拒了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要去GZ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 听imtxc瞎扯
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接去东莞吧，lol
<imtxc> 傻速来的应该是东莞啊
<gfrog> adam8157: yooo，有重大消息呢。
<freeflying> adam8157: 好地啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 看到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是那个
<adam8157> gfrog: 1
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是那个
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司被FB收购了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽 是哪个? pm我
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是那个
<freeflying> gfrog: 来八卦下
<onlylove> gfrog: 那是哪个
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是那个
 * adam8157 回去换鞋打球了 bye
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • issue after press Ctrl+C during installation http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457383 I just wanna copy one line of words from installer, so i pressed CTRL+C. Then I realize that it is the terminal command in ubuntu. is there anyone know that what can i do to continue the process of installation? soms.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmlas
<onlylove> http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<^k^>  ─> can — 2014-04-02 17:12
<onlylove> 3billion……
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Facebook To Buy Ubuntu For $3 Billion
<onlylove> 土豪当去打球了！
<onlylove> 我还得苦逼的上班！
<onlylove> 这就是土豪的生活么！
<jusss> http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av1009216/、
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 克里米亚女检察长出席发布会 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<hoxily> jusss: 最近很火的女神？
<jusss> hoxily: O
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu遇到点问题，请高手帮个忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457384 我想创建Ubuntu的虚拟机，但老是提示我这个（菜鸟不会上传图片IMG，图片在附件里），本人知道是权限问题，已经chomd 777整个软件包了！不知道哪里出问题了！请求大神帮我一下！！没有虚拟机无法调
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38985
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果获得可交换手机镜头附件机制专利
<onlylove> 苹果没有不能申请专利的东西……
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，建邺有啥值得玩儿的地儿么？
<lsjun> imtxc:  刚才出去了   申请有时候会驳回的   &我的中信银行的u盾没有花钱
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 提问如何让samba根共享能让匿名访问且匿名无须交互和用户访共存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457385 发现samba的security = user级别的共享，每次输入samba地址时都要输入用户名和密码，就连根共享也不例外，所以近来有兴趣研究一下如何让user级别的共享实现匿名访
<^k^>  ─> 问且匿名无须交互和用户方问共存 但是在网上找了许多的资料，大多数提及的都是samba的配建，没有更深层的触及到这方面的配置。 以下 …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 发现可能性的界限的唯一办法就是越过这个界限，到不可能中去。--阿瑟·克拉克 
<freeflying> gfrog: 一般般
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃去出差啊
<OperaGhostkv> 大家好。。。
<^k^> OperaGhostkv:点点点.  18:09
<OperaGhostkv> ubuntu能在安全启动的win8笔记本上安装呒?
<gfrog> freeflying: 去玩儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我发现定旅店定晚了，没地儿了
<nyfair> OperaGhostkv: 你和opera什么关系？
<freeflying> gfrog: 怎么可能啊
<jusss> OperaGhostkv: 好像不能
<freeflying> gfrog: 因为清明？
<OperaGhostkv> 哪个opera?
<jusss> OperaGhostkv: 需要签名之类的貌似
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，清明
<OperaGhostkv> ubuntu 不是买了吗?
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 没钱买win8建议你自己试验
<jusss> OperaGhostkv: 那就不知道了。。。我没那个
<jusss> 用过一次efi，搞的我半死，再也不想碰启动方面的东东了
<jusss> 还是bios好
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃不回家陪媳妇啊
<OperaGhostkv> 我以前一直用slackware .自从买了个win8笔记本。可把我头疼坏了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一段时间没操作系统提示以下信息如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457387 我目前用的系统是debian7，今天用电脑的时候因为一些事离开一段时间，虚拟终端打开着，回来后提示下面一段信息： Message from syslogd@debian7 at Apr 2 17:22:51 ... kernel:[ 4898.916121] Uhhuh. NMI recei
<^k^>  ─> ved for unknown reason 2d on CPU 3. Message from syslogd@debian7 at Apr 2 17:22:51 ... kernel:[ 4898.916128] Do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? Message from syslogd@de …
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 把SB功能关了，windows格式化，一切搞定
<OperaGhostkv> 这样很容易解决。。但是我又不想删掉win
<OperaGhostkv> *…*
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 你的首要问题是，先看看那个SB功能，能关掉不
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 如果不能，只能祝你好运，不过貌似有人装过
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 至于开没开SB就不知道了
<OperaGhostkv> 有人告诉我可以。但是我不知道怎么搞
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 如果你一直用slack，我认为你是有经验的linux用户，所以……自己折腾吧，多尝试几次
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 我没有预装8的笔记本，也没有UEFI的主板，什么都没有，没法帮你实验
<OperaGhostkv> 我的确有经验啊。但是我对grub非常不熟悉
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 我觉得这不是grub的问题了
<OperaGhostkv> lilo 不支持uefi
<OperaGhostkv> 只能用grub
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: grub要启动貌似要经过sb吧……
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 折腾uefi的那货不在，没法回答你
<OperaGhostkv> 他什么时候在？
<onlylove> 或者你可以考虑等等，看看他晚上心情好不好，他最近一直忙，忙的很久没来了
<OperaGhostkv> 蒽
<OperaGhostkv> 最近大陆网速怎么回事儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 一起去南京
<freeflying> gfrog: sogo
<imtxc> OperaGhostkv: 京东真乃良心企业人
<imtxc> gfrog: 人生赢家啊，盛京北京南京三地儿都有窝
<onlylove> imtxc: 京东咋了
<imtxc> onlylove: .. 刚发给你被别人拦走了
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥米东东
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前买过一个东西，有点问题，京东说让我来点击换货
<imtxc> onlylove: 后来发现没问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道了……你也太懒了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近老给我打电话说你丫还换不换。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥东西，如果不确定的话换个呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后我信号不好，每天晚上回去收到一条短信说京东今天联系我未遂，让我赶快换货
<onlylove> imtxc: 京东的售后好的没话说
<imtxc> onlylove: 东西没问题，是我的使用问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后今天我终于接到电话了我说不换了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你和京东联系下，
<freeflying> gfrog: 三天确实短了，没啥可去得地
<onlylove> imtxc: 不容易……
<imtxc> onlylove: 这态度确实值得赞一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没换他们倒着急，业界良心啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是京东的网站真垃圾
<onlylove> imtxc: 倒不是ASP什么的，主要是，一个笔记本包，在电脑配件和箱包两个分类里面，价格还不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 以后B2C就用京东了
<onlylove> imtxc: 京东有时候价格略坑
<imtxc> onlylove: 不同的套餐么？ 而且，你买东西之前最好用手机登录看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 手机下单价格跟网站还不一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛不同套餐，一个包有毛好套餐的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我点给你看
<onlylove> 擦，JD又傻了
<onlylove> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/900266.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金电脑包】贝尔金Belkin 15.6寸笔记本电脑双肩背包附带平板专用隔层F8N893qeC00黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> imtxc: 看好了，这个的价格
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有看好分类，这是箱包分类
<onlylove> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/998956.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N893qeC00】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N893qeC00 商务版双肩电脑背包 15.6英寸(黑色)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> imtxc: 再看这个的价格和分类
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个是电脑配件分类
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个应该是他们把同一个包弄到两个分类里面了的原因
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们不同的东西有不同的优惠
<onlylove> imtxc: 同样的东西，应该有唯一标识码吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 都是330的听装普通可乐，一个买两块一，一个买一块九，真的没问题？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个问题是米国亚马逊更多啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 同样的东西，你输不输优惠码就不同价格
<onlylove> imtxc: 意思是我可以买电脑配件分类捡便宜咯
<onlylove> imtxc: 美亚那是优惠码不一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 八折码和九折码当然两个价格
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，那个价格应该是某天他们家配件分类的统一折扣
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有可能那俩包在不同的仓库什么的
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 就要下班了
<onlylove> imtxc: 把job起来就走
<onlylove> imtxc: 罗杰这两天咋了，没见呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才听广播最近有雨啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 最近？有雨？清明时节雨纷纷
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的意思是，有雨正常！
<onlylove> imtxc: 古人都很明确的告诉你了、
<onlylove> imtxc: 除非现代人已经改变了气候
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是早已经改了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过据说已经改的差不多了……北京以前和现在气候还是有差距的
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么热的春天对么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京春秋短促
<onlylove> imtxc: 春天好刮风
<imtxc> onlylove: 有风倒好了
<onlylove> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=vtzT_vnyovcoiIkSI9HMU7IcCeRdNMthuDmgX4BLOZ9LxN2pqKtFuJhU0zLtHQPj5jRrVFi5VMiZB4B70WxSKa
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 北京天气_百度百科
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己研究去
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个插件还有问题啊，你用 split 打开别的文件看看？
<onlylove> 我下班
<jusss> 在jd上买了个信号有问题的手机，7天内申请退货，非让我出检查报告，光尼玛出检查报告我还得自己去找人，擦，恶心死了，最好直接不退了
<imtxc> cherrot: 应该是咱改的那句配置的问题
<cherrot> imtxc: 怎么了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 没啥问题吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 我用 C-t 在新标签打开没问题
<imtxc> cherrot: 但是用 C-] 或者 C-x 打开文件就是空的
<cherrot> imtxc: 我没用过 C-] 和 C-x   和我的映射没关系 估计作者没改好
<cherrot> imtxc: 我都是回车或者C-t
<imtxc> cherrot: 比如我在 a/1/a.c 里面 ,f 然后 定位到 a/2/b.c 这个文件， C-x 打开 就是错的，它在 1 目录下又建立了一个 a/2/a.c 文件
<imtxc> cherrot: 你试试看？ 如果你这边也有错的话我再去开个 issue ~
<mjkr> 现在github被封了吗？好慢。
<imtxc> mjkr: 慢，还活着
<cherrot> imtxc: 万把游戏 回来试试
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<mjkr> imtxc: 你的blog也出问题了
<imtxc> mjkr: 我的blog就蹭的github的空间，你访问不了github，当然也访问不了我的blog
<mjkr> lol
<mjkr> imtxc: cheap vps hosting abounds these days
<mjkr> imtxc: don't crowd github beyond need
<imtxc> mjkr: ...
<mjkr> would you spend usd35 per annnum or would you milk github?
<imtxc> mjkr: 个人博客，几个静态html而已，就 milk 了？
<mjkr> usd35=cny210 210/12=18 -> about the price for a sandwich from subway
<zenNamaste> cherrot: nnnd. 兔子, 妹子等结果呢.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, sfbuy还没收到你的表.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 今天的双狮真漂亮
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 昨天回去太晚 没找你  我们这边校招都没有名额了  除非说有人拿到别的offer不来了才有补招机会。 我问了我们组和一个兄弟组 都一样的情况
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 今年的实习生都没有了... 这么速度...
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我们有个专门的QA组，但是他们组向来是靠招聘外包员工的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: okay, 有hc了记得联系我.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我说的校招  实习的话没办法内推。。只能是走公司统一的推荐系统
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦, 那就算了, 外包xxxx
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦, 校招没名额正常.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 嗯  外包略坑
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 妹子答应实习一年的
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 主要是有点晚了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 实习的hc有码?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 实习还没开始  但没法内推。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 啥时候开始呀?
<zenNamaste> 校招, 妹子水平不够, 贵公司这么高大上.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我们公司校招很水的 我指的北京
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 当年我面失败了呀.. 我现在还记得当年的面试题, 我还是不会答
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 估计看部门把。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好吧.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 多谢了, 实习能推了, 记得趁有hc的时候帮我
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 实习我再问问看看有没有办法操作吧   统一的推荐估计没啥用
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 安装好QQ的问题，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457389 [size=150]我的安装的是2013QQ 聊天的时候只要打开QQ表情就卡死在那里，有一块阴影，看着不舒服，不知道是不是少了什么插件，大家给我说说 [/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 漫步者 — 2014-04-02 20:46
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 北京实习宣讲4月初开始 就在这两天了  http://join.qq.com/faq.php
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ FAQ | Tencent 校园招聘
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 记得关照你们组内的人放水.
<zenNamaste> 简历给你?
<iGoogle> 谁推荐盒子
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 纸盒子? 亚马逊的就不错.
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 你要寄东西用吗?
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 去超市找一个就行了呀
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 死家伙，不认真。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 怎么了?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 编写好替换命令后再怎么操作，才能替换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457390 编写好替换命令后再怎么操作，才能替换 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunwenyan39 — 2014-04-02 20:59
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 我的Debian 8.0 （jessie）配置文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457391 我的Debian 8.0 （jessie）配置文档 1，添加软件源 su到root用户 vi /etc/apt/sources.list 也可用gedit /etc/apt/sources.list （gnome下用，如果kde下则用 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list 在非root用户下用才能打开。） deb http://
<^k^>  ─> mirrors.163.com/debian jessie main non-free contrib deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian jessie-proposed-updates main contrib non-free deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian-security jessie …
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 难点就在 招聘都是统一的  你面的人不一定来你组  统一安排的面试
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦, 明白了.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你们招聘实习生这么多规矩..
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 难道我又不顺利了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是我不顺利, 你还好.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 实习和校招都这样
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没事, 最多晚两天
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lol 恩
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 但校招能内推 实习没办法。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我的另一块表还早呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 双狮？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩. 实习不能内推真是很扯淡.
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste cherrot imtxc
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 今天zdm上面的
 * zenNamaste 摸摸 jiero 
<imtxc> jiero: 这两天你跑哪里了
<imtxc> jiero: onlylove 找你两天了
<jiero> imtxc: 哪两天？
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我就看到 A7 了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 他是14年应届生, 还能参加实习面试?
<jiero> imtxc: 不是把。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥a7?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 其实管的没这么严~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: sony那个全画幅
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 就看筛选简历时有没有看哪个毕业时间了。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我也看到了.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦，你说的黑色那个啊
<jiero> imtxc: 周一来了噢
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个bug你复3现木有
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 胡写一个, 然后面试的时候说出来就好了把, 反正能多实习一年.
<imtxc> jiero: 明天冒出来一下呗
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<cherrot> imtxc: 在玩游戏啊
<jiero> imtxc: 又又什么事情
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 问题在于, 不是定向推到你们组的.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 对 就这个意思
<imtxc> cherrot: 你丫挺持久啊
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 对
<imtxc> jiero: 没事啊
<imtxc> jiero: 他找你， 不知道什么事儿，他让我见到你了跟你说
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 不用实习一年 半年多差不多就能转正了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩, 能进去实习才是问题所在呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 今天的推荐里面，我还是喜欢那个RADO
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 想要什么呢。
 * jiero 是笨蛋
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 双狮便宜呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 比精工好点儿, 样子也骚
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 台式机弄个外置的usb解码意义有多大
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 解码? 声卡?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 解码的话, 提升应该不小
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 都说差不多
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 类似fiio E17 那种
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不不不, 推力大了呀
<imtxc> 电脑直推的推力也不小
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 也对.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: usb限制于供电压力, 推力大不了太多.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 信噪比提高, 别的应该没傻了
<imtxc> 恩
<zenNamaste> 没啥了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你台机windows?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 公司有台win7的
<jiero> i声卡是什么
<jiero> iiiiii: 你是？。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 在地铁站在我后面排队的妹子穿的鞋子跟我的完全一样。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我现在怀疑 l5e 给我的到底是男鞋还是女鞋 cc maplebeats_ ....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 脱了她的, 跟你自己的交换.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: l5e给你鞋??
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊，你不知道？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我最近不怎么关注这个频道呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 她闲置的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个月前的事儿了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 13.10升级成14.04，输入法问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457392 升级完成后，输入法不是全拼。无法正常输入。 把ibus-pinyin换成ibus-libpinyin. 我就奇怪了，什么时候ibus-pinyin成默认的了，而且布局也很像。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-04-02 21:35
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 人不在啊
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 女鞋多好啊，我穿的还是女装呢
<jiero> imtxc: 男鞋和女鞋不一样？
<imtxc> jiero: 我本来以为不一样嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457393 ubuntu12.04自带的文本编辑器无法调出输入法，重命名也不行。别的像office，firefox什么的都行。我用的是IBUS输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2014-04-02 21:38
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 喂
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赶紧买眼镜啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 眼镜上有个点儿怎么也擦不掉了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没钱呢最近...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没事, 你多戴几天, 就习惯了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 北京的这个音乐广播不错
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就是手机听起来经常有杂音
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没听过...
<imtxc> 我又从民谣爱好者转换到FM爱好者了
<imtxc> lol
<zenNamaste> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<\q> unetbootin 現在不能安裝debian-7.4.1-amd64-DVD-1.iso 了？
<jiero> imtxc: 是么
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<jiero> imtxc:  你越来越像 yunfan么？
<imtxc> jiero: ?
<jiero> imtxc: 没啥。突然想起我该买插板了，我需要花400元更新各处的插板，这太糟糕了
<jiero> imtxc: 另外 onlylove 找到我了。你的话带到了
<imtxc> jiero: lol
<imtxc> jiero: 更新插板。。？
<jiero> imtxc:  电源插板
<jiero> imtxc: 继续更新，还有6个
<imtxc> jiero: 哦
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/439867
<jiero> imtxc: 姥姥家有大约20个插板
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ APC P6U-CNX691 7联防雷、防浪涌插座（1.8米、铜条连接）*2个+宜客莱清洁纸巾 80.9元包邮（98+2.9-20）_京东优惠_家居生活_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 好贵。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 80 两个
<imtxc> jiero: 你需要6个  240
<jiero> imtxc: 我买的最贵的是 47哈。
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubantu 无线驱动解压完，make 后出现了几个错误，没有出现wl.ko文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457394 cc1: some warnings being treated as errors make[2]: *** [/home/lxl/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] 错误 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/lxl] 错误 2 make[1]:正在离开目录 `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic' m
<^k^>  ─> ake: *** [all] 错误 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxlfred — 2014-04-02 21:56
<jiero> imtxc: 好贵。我还是搞20块包邮递的吧。。
<jiero> imtxc: 以前我在澳大利亚看到那里干瘪瘪的都是同样样式的各种插排从$10到$80不等，觉得，真的有竞争么。
<jiero> imtxc: 然后在这里看，过载保护竟然不是标配啊。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 那边解决方案，不一定是插排，很可能是双出接头哈。
<imtxc> jiero: 没见过啊
<jiero> imtxc: 一个插上去，斜着两个
<jiero> imtxc: 相当于多一个，不过见过累加的。3个双出接头就出4个插口了哈。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 【NEED HELP】基于Gtk的 Metro 风格界面开发(Metro-UI) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457395 wanted.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 wlemuel — 2014-04-02 22:20
<wsm> chrome新标签页设计，绝对傻X，33这个版本还没法还原...
<linuxrav> anybody here?
<linuxrav> yep
<superTJD> Hi
<^k^> superTJD:点点点.  03:10
<OperaGhostkv> hi
<^k^> OperaGhostkv:点点点.  03:13
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 好像人一直比较少啊
<OperaGhostkv> 是啊
<OperaGhostkv> 原来不穿bra这么清爽啊。。。！！！
<superTJD> 呃……
<OperaGhostkv> 玩在听rolling stones
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 好听？
<OperaGhostkv> 当然啦。。对我来说好听极了
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 你懂php么？
<OperaGhostkv> 我在考虑明天呒要光膀子出来
<OperaGhostkv> 那不是最伟大的语言呒？
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 懂？
<OperaGhostkv> 我呒敢说懂啊。
<OperaGhostkv> 我好像是不懂的。
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 好像很无聊的样子
<OperaGhostkv> 你在学php？
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 准备学
<OperaGhostkv> 我呒搞web啊呣
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 你做哪个方面的呢？
<OperaGhostkv> 我是弹钢琴的
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 这个真高级
<OperaGhostkv> 额。。。
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 艺术跟技术不一样啊
<OperaGhostkv> 真呣？
<superTJD> OperaGhostkv: 撤了，早休息
<FTC56> Hello
<^k^> FTC56:点点点.  04:46
<FTC56> I need some help ... I'm currently learning an Asian language, and I am facing a problem that is reading characters. Indeed, I have sight problems, so I have trouble reading the characters. I want to know if there was a way to increase the characters of Asian fonts, without it affecting the western fonts?
<FTC56> I know it's probably a little early, so if no one is available tonight, tomorrow I will return soon!
<bla_> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com)
<knownbad> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-03
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问如何靠最右输出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457398 RT 如何从右边输出 写了个脚本. 想像开机时那样 ok 靠最右边输出. .. 但是搜索了很久也没找到方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackysc — 2014-04-03 0:52
<yunfan_chrome> 额 大清早看到个ubuntone即将关闭的新闻
<sjd_zeus> test
<Ver1tas> 冒泡=0=
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:01
<Ver1tas> 换了个irc客户端～～
<Ver1tas> 现在是linkiunus感觉良好～～
<Ver1tas> #gentoo-cn人好少。。
<sjd_zeus> 每天的工作从调戏小K开始
<Ver1tas> linkinus
<Ver1tas> test
<^k^> Ver1tas:点点点.  09:01
<Ver1tas> 调戏完毕～～
<gshmu> eexpress: 妹纸QQ呢？
<Ver1tas> 咦 这里有妹子嘛=-=?
<gshmu> eexpress: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度专访：体验机计划（一） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457400 经过前期大量的准备工作，以及广大用户的翘首企盼，Deepin体验机相关报道终于正式亮相。本期给大家带来了体验机的拆箱展示、体验机安装Deepin 2014的过程演示，以及新版本的基础演示。相信在北京CS
<^k^>  ─> DN开源技术大会上，已经有部分小伙伴提前体验了一把。现在我们就将Deepin 2014预览视频带给大家。 请前往优酷查看视频： http://v.youku.com/ …
<Ver1tas> 人好少=0=
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: http://www.oschina.net/news/50357/canonical-close-ubuntu-one
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu One 文件服务将关闭 Canonical 无以为继“免费存储大战” - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你看的是这个？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我刚才说过了 cb的新闻
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 看来国内弄个走baidu的很有前途
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我使用ubuntu办公遇到的障碍们 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457402 我装的是linux mint 16，对我来说，Mint也是ubuntu，为什么不用原生ubuntu？因为我不习惯它的界面。 总的来说，linux实在不够便利。 1、我们公司的打印机是理光2027,系统有只带驱动，但就是打印不出来，打印
<cherrot> imtxc: 早~  你昨天说的是啥问题来着？ C-x C-] 无效是么
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 果然 bug
<imtxc> cherrot: 打开的是空文件，好像是在当前的目录下面又创建了子目录
<imtxc> cherrot: 应该是你修改的那句的原因，但是 C-t 是对的
<cherrot> imtxc: 你提issue吧  或者跟帖我的issue
<cherrot> imtxc: 我只是给 LeaderF一个额外的目录参数   这个应该是程序设计不周
<imtxc> cherrot: 不太了解，删了那句就没有问题，但是又没法跳转到其他目录里面了。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我看看他的commit是怎么修改的，估计是没改全
<cherrot> imtxc: 那当然了  原来作者就没考虑 set autochdir的情况 才导致这种问题    问题不在我的那个修改  问题在于这个插件没有兼容 set autochdir  没考虑到搜索路径和当前工作路径不一致的情况
<imtxc> cherrot: 或者有可能就是没有改全的缘故，因为 C-t 正确啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 我怀疑是作者只修复了 c-t  没修复其他的
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> cherrot: 话说你怎么看到我上线的，我记得我离开之后没有改 nick 啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 补全了你的nick 就call你了呗
<cherrot> imtxc: 作者的提交应该是改的通用方法啊 奇怪为啥分屏不行
<gshmu> 断线了吗？
<gshmu> uiuiuiu    ：：：： /\b([a-z]+) \1\b/gi  一个单词连续出现的位置 后面的gi怎么解释
<gshmu> 正则表达式，冒号后边。。。
<eexpress> yunfan: 确定不是愚人节消息？
<eexpress> 连云港的家伙，谁啊
<MeaCu1pa1> 沙巴果然出事
<MeaCu1pa1> 自己领土都控制不出的国家，指望他们找飞机...
<eexpress> 沙巴是谁？
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa1: 你现在是不是每天很闲了
<gshmu> 连云港怎么了？
<yunfan_chrome> 沙巴 沙劳越本来就有离心力
<yunfan_chrome> 华人可以趁机夺回沙捞越
<yunfan_chrome> tmd 老子的cronjobs 最近不知道怎么好像到点都不启动
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot: 你们两个的东西, 都到我顺丰了.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的, 一胖, 10美金运费
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你的, 三胖, 15美金运费.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: thx  运费怎么给你？
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 不是拆分两个包裹么？ 才15美金？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你那个发过来就是一个箱子了. 没法拆分. 我看了, 箱子不大, 直接运会来被税概率不算高
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 好滴 :)
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 随便买双鞋, 箱子就比你这个大多了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 打我支付宝.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 等我给你上图
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫那个啥问题都没有, 就不给你图了, 1胖
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 晓得了    btw 你学妹的实习要不要先推荐了？
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我的有啥问题咩。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 要呀
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你的, 之前说好要分箱, 现在结果发过来就是合箱了的, 不知道还能不能分
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 如果你需要分, 我就联系sf问问
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 毕竟你这个报价太高了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 你让妹子去 join.qq.com 注册下简历
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 | Tencent 校园招聘 (@ qq.com)
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 没事儿  发过来吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 还好还好。。今天最后一天推荐。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 私信给你了, 童叟无欺.
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 请教Ubuntu12.04 64bit 有线网卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457403 我的笔记本：lenovo Y510p 网卡信息：Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30) 电脑有两个固态硬盘+一个机械硬盘，装了一个win8+Ubuntu12.04 现在Ubuntu12.04装好了，但是接上有线无反应，个人
<^k^>  ─> 是刚接触Ubuntu的，望高手指点一下，感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 啊华华华华 — 2014-04-03 10:33
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社现在疯狂招妹子中？
<cherrot> onlylove: 木有。。。我厂神秘的很 。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 渣渣?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ? 啊？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 刚才去蹲坑了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 汇率多少现在
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫, 表到了. 10美金
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁tmd知道, 自己查去
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你得问问你的发卡行，大佬
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 得按他们家的给你算的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我按查到的给你换的话，你会赔的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怎么问?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就问现在还款他们按多少汇率算，要不就直接问 112.37 你得换多少人仔，让妹子给你算。。
<onlylove> 现汇买入619
<onlylove> 卖出621
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 或者我给你问，稍等
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好.
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个坑爹的问题，有关mysql与重定向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457404 嗯，我实在不能用一句话描述这个问题，所以标题就只能这样了。 具体问题是，假如我有如下代码： Code: for i in {1..5}; do   echo "select md5($i);";   sleep 5; done |\ mysql -u<user> -p<passwd> --skip-column-name 在终端
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我觉得imtxc适合去银行工作了，银行业务那么熟
<zenNamaste> .
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 6.2204
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 看到没有，按 621 给你你就赔了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞!
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ^^ 你也按照这个算
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 好滴~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 112.37 * 6.2204   698.986 先给你700, 有关税再说？
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 等你再寄到我公司一块算？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 收到.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ok
<imtxc> 手机支付宝付款咋默认不用支付宝余额呢
<gshmu>        ^[[:alpha:]]{3}$ 所有的3个字母的单词
<gshmu> 上边的正则 谁解释下？
<zenNamaste> gshmu: alpha这个, 表示字母
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 基本上类似[a-zA-Z]
<onlylove> 还没发工资……
<onlylove> 不开心
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 后面的{3}, 表示有三个这样的字母
<gshmu> zenNamaste:  谢谢
<zenNamaste> gshmu: ^$不用解释了吧?
<gshmu> 双[[]] 不懂
<onlylove> ……
<gshmu> 就双[[]]和里面的不懂
<zenNamaste> [:alpha:] 是一个东西, 外面的[]是一个东西
<gshmu> 还有（（）） 反向引用时可以不，顺序怎么算？
<gshmu> zenNamaste:  第一次见[:alpha:]
<eexpress> 不如自己man grep
<onlylove> gshmu: 自己看mastering regx去
<gshmu> 正在看各种资料
<gshmu> 第一次遇到 难免不懂啊
<zenNamaste> mastering regexp... 我就看的懂前50页...
<onlylove> eexpress: 正则那么厚一本书呢，让他看手册页多累
<gshmu> onlylove:  谢谢哈
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 嗯，我故意的……有中文版嘛
<gshmu> 有吧
<gshmu> 昨天下载的
<onlylove> gshmu: 简单的正则用不到看那书的，看那书会死掉的
<gshmu> 呵呵 学得东西不少 精通的太少了
<gshmu> 我计划先精通一个………………  所以苦苦的学
<gshmu> 以后迟早用的到，相信正则是个好东西
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 不用精通, 够用就行.
<gshmu> 辞职 学习中
<gshmu> 那本书你要是要的话 我给你
<eexpress> onlylove: grep里面没多少
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 我有. 一直在家里书柜上
<gshmu> 同样的匹配 可以写的烂到泪奔
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs能将光标所在处的字符进行大小写转换么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457413 现在知道的方法是，将光标所在的字符先选中，然后M-x upcase-region 或 M-x downcase-region ------能在不选中，直接转换光标所在的字符不？ 我记得，vim里面是可以弄的，直接 ~ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> LeoDemon — 2014-04-03 11:00
<eexpress> https://www.insynchq.com/ 不通
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<gshmu> 15天 懒得试 学习
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/303556
<gshmu> 在文本文档中移动某指定行到指定位置 有什么好的方法没有？
<eexpress> dd15jp
<gshmu> 比如有两行开头## 将第一个##上面一行移动到第二个##上面去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: shaped by是啥意思
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有context
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 只能理解为, 被谁砍了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs能将光标所在处的字符进行大小写转换么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457414 现在知道的方法是，将光标所在的字符先选中，然后M-x upcase-region 或 M-x downcase-region ------能在不选中，直接转换光标所在的字符不？ 我记得，vim里面是可以弄的，直接 ~ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> LeoDemon — 2014-04-03 11:06
<onlylove> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-alexander-nsa-20140331,0,6256842.story#axzz2xmuTHfQx
<freeflying> eexpress:
<onlylove> zenNamaste: NSA chief's legacy is shaped by big data
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这新闻标题理解略困难
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 问候总呀
<onlylove> freeflying:  NSA chief's legacy is shaped by big data 这里shaped by做何解
<piggybox_> 塑造？
<onlylove> piggybox_: 觉得不是很合适
<onlylove> 应该找个英语专业的……
<freeflying> onlylove: 受影响
<onlylove> 这还可以
<onlylove> 感觉看bing词典的文章真头大
<onlylove> 不过人提供的都是地道的英文文章……
<freeflying> onlylove: 联系上下文
<onlylove> freeflying: 联系上下文感觉也很困难呐
<onlylove> 感觉自己中文和英文都没学好！
<onlylove> 去恶补中文去……
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 蓉蓉粗来呀
<happyaron> ZN_Slacking_Off: 你谁啊。。。
<happyaron> 这名字。。。
<ZN_Slacking_Off>  happyaron: 我你都不知道？
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，我知道他，但是怎么说呢，mad person吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怕另一个外号他会发疯
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 问你 [Unit]
<ZN_Slacking_Off> After=network.target network-online.target remote-fs.target
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 我依赖 netowrk-online了
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 然后netowrk-online依赖另外一个 叫c吧
<ZN_Slacking_Off> c是disalbed 状态
<ZN_Slacking_Off> 这时候我的服务会不会打开c和network-online呀?
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 现在的情况就是, 我依赖了no, no依赖了c, c是默认关闭的, 然后我就起不来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的。。。
<happyaron> ZN_Slacking_Off: 额我晕了。
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: .........
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是依赖关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 我依赖你，然后你依赖他，然后他被禁止干活
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后我就没法干活了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那要么别依赖，要么别disable
<happyaron> lol
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: a 依赖 b, b依赖 c, c是disable的.
<happyaron> 我现在这智商就能想到这程度。
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 很好，别依赖B
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 这样a起不来是吗? a不会先让c起来吗?
<happyaron> ZN_Slacking_Off: see above 啊。
<happyaron> ZN_Slacking_Off: 对啊，这样systemd会计算依赖然后按顺序搞啊。
<happyaron> ZN_Slacking_Off: c禁用了，还起毛线。
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: 哦, 我知道了, 是after , 有没有别的关键字能让我直接起来c?
<happyaron> 这已经超出我脑容量了，最近忙吐血智商已经耗尽了。
<ZN_Slacking_Off> happyaron: Requires=new dependency    这个是不是就会强制他起来?
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 给个提示，c is disabled start fail
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: 读不懂
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 就是说，因为C被禁用了，所以我起不来
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: 语法我就看不懂.
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 我就没按语法来……
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: Requires=new dependency    After=new dependency   这两个都不会启动依赖?
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: 我总觉得你不是用systemd的呀
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 别问我，我不懂systemd
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 我只是给你说下，你可以把球踢给C
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: 对呀, 那你刚才说禁用了就起不来, 是怎么得出来的结论?
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 依赖
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 更低级的服务么起来，就别想起高级的
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 换句话说，你必须起来C，你才能正常运行
 * jiero momo1 imt
<jiero> 、me 抱抱 cherrot 你现在常来了
<jiero> eexpress:  阿姨啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你这几天咋白天不来呢
 * jiero 拜 lainme 不知道什么时候拜见您老人家          
<jiero> onlylove: 懒啊懒
<jiero> onlylove: 来了就是聊天不是。
<jiero> onlylove: 办了 你的 信用卡了没？
<cherrot> jiero: 挂机党~
<imtxc> ZN_Slacking_Off: 百通蛋疼死了，早知道这样，顺丰再贵一倍我也用顺丰
<onlylove> jiero: 没
<jiero> onlcherrot
<imtxc> ZN_Slacking_Off: 现在出不了关，又退不了，真蛋疼
<jiero> 哈。这个标识正好挡住了输入文字的地方，看不到了。等待 webchat.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<imtxc> ZN_Slacking_Off: 我看了下评价，最少也要100天
<imtxc> 我cao！
<onlylove> http://server.zol.com.cn/444/4444680.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 美国媒体眼中的6个中国大公司都有谁？_服务器_服务器知识学堂-中关村在线
<onlylove> 这是在黑美国媒体还是自黑
<jiero> imtxc 今天我早上骚扰 招商银行的客服，要求添加 linux 支持
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> jiero: 你想多了
<onlylove> http://mb.zol.com.cn/443/4433317.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 玲珑套件第二弹：技嘉BRIX APU版本图赏_主板新闻-中关村在线
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，lepow确实不错呢。
<imtxc> jiero: 客服都不知道linux咋拼，你让她怎么给你记录问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 大小和重量刚好。就是容量小点，6000mAh
<onlylove> http://server.zol.com.cn/444/4444828_all.html#p4444828
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Power阵营新厂家 Servergy刀片助IBM扩张_IBM服务器_服务器产业-中关村在线
<onlylove> jiero: 表为难招商的小妹妹
<jiero> onlylove: 我已经麻烦过多个浦发的小姑娘了
<jiero> imtxc: 我告诉她让她反馈给工程师。
<jiero> imtxc: 反正只要改useragent linux也可以绕过哪些插件的。测试成功。
<imtxc> onlylove, jiero http://weibo.com/p/1003061684661782/home 这个妹子怎么样
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 韩力的微博|微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<imtxc> gfrog: 意大利电源到了？ 那天99买的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> 这应该比 18650 轻多了
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我怎么知道。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我的小米也到了
<gfrog> im
<imtxc> jiero: 让你看照片嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 确实满轻的，而且灰常文艺范
<jiero> imtxc: imtxc  看不能得到任何结论啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你用几天看看转换率怎么样
<imtxc> jiero: 外表
<gfrog> imtxc: smzdm上说还不错
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在每天9-24点都是听这妹子的声音睡觉哇
<gfrog> freeflying: 小米好沉好沉好沉
<imtxc> 21-24
<gfrog> freeflying: 瞬间就无爱了
<imtxc> gfrog: smzdm 也好多软文了
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧，那我试试
<gfrog> imtxc: 6000 x 85% / 1400 应该至少能给iphone充满3次
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38994
<imtxc> gfrog: 如果真有这个转换率还不错了
<gfrog> imtxc: 也就是说用2天无压力
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows对9英寸以下平板手机免费
<jiero> imtxc:  比较喜欢的妹子是这样的 http://weibo.com/songsc
<gfrog> imtxc: 等我试下
<onlylove> imtxc: 朝阳v姐？
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说能有70%就不错了
<gfrog> imtxc: 也就是刚好充满3次
<imtxc> onlylove: 爱的更久点和男左女右的主播
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。很常见的啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，充三次就可以，至少轻啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有段时间没听广播了
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，其实我那个像移动硬盘的电池也不错，10800, 给水果充3-4天电无压力。但是就是长得丑
<imtxc> gfrog: 长得丑就扔了啊? 壕
<onlylove> 擦，看见个塑料袋在天上飞……我这在17层啊……
<gfrog> imtxc: 木啊，我用着呢，这个lepow是给媳妇买的
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 你怎么跑17层去了？ vmware不是在8层嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我司在3层还有前台呢
<imtxc> onlylove: FM 现在是我的三星手机唯一的功能
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前有四层是我司的，据说9层也租下来了
<nyfair> 为什么银行要添加linux支持？可以忽略不计的用户就忽略好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 为什么中国境内要有英语服务，可以忽略不计的忽略好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 颐和园卖水果的都会英语日语韩语
<gfrog> onlylove: 土壕公司
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实还是因为EMC有钱
<onlylove> gfrog: 说起来微软更土豪啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 少来啦，贵司的钱还少嘛？
<gfrog> onlylove: 一年好几百亿啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 人微软自己盖的房子
<onlylove> gfrog: 我社没地方停车，人微软有自己停车场
<gfrog> onlylove: 咱能说一些新兴产业的公司不，微软都好几十年了好嘛
<onlylove> gfrog: 虽然说我没车
<gfrog> onlylove: raycom楼下有停车场啊，5块一小时貌似
<onlylove> gfrog: vmware也不少年了
<gfrog> onlylove: 当时我在raycom都是直接把车停桌子底下
<onlylove> gfrog: 包月呢，微软可是很便宜的
<gfrog> onlylove: 也就20年，比ms差多了
<onlylove> gfrog: 微软不超过40吧
<gfrog> onlylove: Microsoft was founded by Bill Gates and Paul Allen on April 4, 1975
<gfrog> onlylove: 明天你可以去给MS送个蛋糕
<onlylove> 靠，那么早……
<onlylove> 刚好39
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵司貌似是95还是98年成立的，比MS晚了20年呢，差了一代
 * gfrog Founded in 1998, VMware is based in Palo Alto, California, USA.
<onlylove> gfrog: 那时候硬件太弱，虚拟不起来
 * gfrog 比帽帽成立的还晚
<onlylove> gfrog: 再说了，大型机什么的，有终端能用
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这顶缸没意思，有英语服务当然是因为有比没更能赚钱，linux呢？
<onlylove> 吃饭去，a座餐厅应该没多少人了现在
<onlylove> nyfair: 没见他们多赚钱啊？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你又知道了
<onlylove> nyfair: 该卖1块的没因为是英语服务要两块啊
<nyfair> 拜托，你当雪肤豚不用银行？
<onlylove> 你当雪肤豚不用linux？
<gfrog> onlylove: 物理所小食堂价格便宜量又足啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 没去过……不知道在哪……
<onlylove> gfrog: 主要是C座楼底下装修，把餐厅挪A去了，ATM也挪过去了，神烦
<nyfair> onlylove: 天朝的雪肤豚用windows的多还是linux多？
<nyfair> onlylove: 对用户，装个系统有多麻烦？学门外语有多麻烦？对银行，搞个外语服务随便抓几个会英语的员工就行，支持linux的成本呢？
<nyfair> onlylove: 别跟我扯国内银行怎么怎么样，11区不支持linux的也多了去了
 * nyfair 当年在住友实习就知道了，别说linux，连ie都不支持新版的
<nyfair> onlylove: 反过来，支持linux的银行有几家，你自己数数
<MeaCu1pa1> .
 * nyfair 跟银行打交道都电话，轻轻松松，非要上银行官网看各种外包公司的sx项目这是有多自闭？
<nyfair> 用mac的都没这么矫情
<imtxc> cherrot: 算了，就这么凑和用得了，大不了只用 C-t
<nyfair> 看看linux社区的节操 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=457399
<nyfair> g婊的gdrive服务再烂都不敢这么干
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • XP系统停止服务怎么办，印度率先升级Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457415 距离XP系统停止服务不到一周时间，全球各地政府机构、企业客户以及普通消费者仍在寻找替代Windows XP的平台方案，不仅要兼容老旧的硬件，而且系统足够可靠。这次印度南部泰米尔纳德邦
<imtxc> 明天就放假了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 为什么Firefox浏览器每况愈下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457416 网友“飞不高的小鸟”： 我是Firefox浏览器的忠实用户，我非常喜欢这款浏览器，可是它的市场表现越来越糟糕，市场份额不断下滑，如今更是被Chrome浏览器超过了。为什么会这样？ 腾讯科技： 进入20
<^k^>  ─> 14年以来，Firefox浏览器的市场份额一直呈现下滑态势，而Chrome浏览器份额则逐渐上升。在今年1月到2月间，Chrome上升0.56%，Firefox下降0.4%。3 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 港行的appletv 660
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国公司为Wine ARM实现申请专利并获批准 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457417 匿名读者 写道 "Phoronix报导，在 Wine 项目于 1.3.4 版本实现 ARM 平台支持后的 8 个月，浙大网新科技股份有限公司的五个人宣称“发明了在 ARM 处理器上实现 Wine 构建工具移植的方法”并为此申请
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome占用CPU过大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457418 Chrome V33,之前在13.10和现在的14.04中都是一样，一旦打开的网页因为各种原因比较慢，也就是title那里的小圈圈开始不停的旋转时，CPU占用就非常高，风扇开始狂转，声音很大。网页完全加载完过一会儿，才恢复正
<^k^>  ─> 常。 请问大家由于到同样的问题吗？应该如何解决？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2014-04-03 13:04
<freeflying> gfrog: 老款奇骏最近价合适
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove:  你说错了
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: requires 是会激活所有依赖的东西的.
<ZN_Slacking_Off> onlylove: systemd, 我刚查了
<ZN_Slacking_Off>  Requires=
<ZN_Slacking_Off>            Configures requirement dependencies on other units. If this unit gets activated, the units listed here will be activated as well.
<onlylove> nyfair: C记也算社区？
<onlylove> ZN_Slacking_Off: 我没和你说systemd，我只是说，不启动底层的东西，上层的肯定起不来，至于怎么启动底层的那不是我考虑的
<nyfair> onlylove: 你真烦，把你ignore了
<onlylove> nyfair: 说不过就ignore，就这水平，小女生
<nyfair> onlylove: 你还要战定义？
<onlylove> nyfair: 社区批评C记的各种行为不是一天两天了，懒得和你战
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以和天朝银行不支持linux相比哪个更没节操？
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你一样
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃收了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不想搞SUV啊，想弄个金杯
<nyfair> onlylove: 人要什么节操，累不累，需要的时候捡起前面那个人掉下的就好。企业的形象可不一样，尤其是银行这种需要公信力的。当然linux发行版可以没节操，一摊手老子不维护了就Ok
<onlylove> nyfair: 那雷曼brothers做何解
<onlylove> nyfair: 银行需要公信力，gov呢，自己看现在啥情况？
<nyfair> onlylove: 没钱了，保险公司和政府埋单，还能变出钱来？
<onlylove> nyfair: 别把公信力太当回事
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • [分享]Audacity 录音、降噪、合成实例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457419 作者：TeliuTe 来自：基础教程网 　1、调整音频属性和录音 　1）接好耳麦，麦克风接到红色的插孔，前面板和主机箱后都可以，再点右上角的小喇叭图标，选择“声音设置”； 　 　2）在出来
<onlylove> nyfair: 没钱了，就滚蛋
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是滚了？没办法呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 换句话说，银行的公信力就是财力
<onlylove> nyfair: linux发行版做不下去了，一样滚蛋
<onlylove> nyfair: 为什么你认可银行可以滚蛋，不认可linux发行版滚蛋呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 双标不要太明显好吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 你不要搅浑水，我什么时候不认可linux发行版滚蛋了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我就说滚蛋这事很没节操
<onlylove> nyfair: [13:29:33] <nyfair> onlylove: 人要什么节操，累不累，需要的时候捡起前面那个人掉下的就好。企业的形象可不一样，尤其是银行这种需要公信力的。当然linux发行版可以没节操，一摊手老子不维护了就Ok
<nyfair> onlylove: 你语文哪个老师教的，我有说滚蛋不行么
<onlylove> nyfair: 你的意思是，发行版可以没节操，银行得有不是
<onlylove> nyfair: 你自己看啊，你说的，linux发行版可以没，意思是银行不可以咯？
<nyfair> onlylove: 废话，银行没节操谁存钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以银行滚蛋也是有节操的滚？
<onlylove> nyfair: 说起来，微软撒手不管winxp了也没见你那么大反应，人linux发行版做不下去了，看你又是没节操又是形象
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋想搞金杯呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 大啊，便宜啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 盛京地产啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 新奥德赛不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵，等有折扣有现车八成得明年了。我准备哪天去看看马八。
<freeflying> gfrog: 去哪儿看
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都啊，不过不知道哪有4S
<freeflying> gfrog: 回龙观有个
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以考虑啊，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 那车现在优惠不错，要入赶紧的
<gfrog> freeflying: 马8？ 等着下下周去看看。
<onlylove> imtxc: 招行进中午给我个名牌，看推销信用卡的名牌真简陋
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，名片
<imtxc> onlylove: 都是那样啊，什么客户经理之类的
<imtxc> 或高级客户经理？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个不是高级的……
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
 * adam8157 "所谓求虐惯性，正如这段子说的：昨天愚人节，等了一天也没人骗我，于是晚上看了一会儿新闻联播，就算过节了。"
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以名片简单到……
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
 * onlylove 拜当当壕
<adam8157> onlylove: 乖
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总, 联系你办卡了么
<freeflying> adam8157: 没啊
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157 你姥姥的，招商能支持linux登陆付款，就是不做，你给我去抗议去。
<adam8157> jiero: 手机支付就好了啊
<adam8157> jiero: 很好用的
<jiero> adam8157: 我今天就是linux支付的。
<adam8157> jiero: 怎么弄的
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。就是用手机 html 界面。
<jiero> adam8157: 我讨厌客户端。
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯, 就是那个, 很好用
<jiero> adam8157:   https://mobile.cmbchina.com/MobileHtml/Login/LoginA.aspx
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 招商银行 手机银行网页版
<adam8157> jiero: 这个我也用
<onlylove> asp……
<gfrog> adam8157: 来吃bug
<jiero> adam8157: 不过台式机要改 useragent 。我要求直接识别 linux useragent 就好了。。。
<adam8157> jiero: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/109672
<wanggs> 大家好
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CMBChina Cellphone Bank for Greasemonkey
<^k^> wanggs:点点点.  13:52
<jiero> adam8157: 我改成 android firefox 可以啊。
<adam8157> jiero: oh
<onlylove> jiero: 表示你发的那个地址，windows firefox可以直接访问，没跳转
<jiero> adam8157: 京东坑了我钱，放进去买东西，100变115了是真的，拿不出来了。
<jiero> adam8157: 非要装傻傻的数字证书，windowsonly
<wanggs> jiero
<jiero> wanggs: 。。。
<jiero> wanggs: 加入反制联盟。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，招行不给你面子啊
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<onlylove> freeflying: 肿么了？拒掉了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 此ppa源 公钥问题不知有几人遇见过。。。可有高手解惑？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457420 ubuntu12.04更新 root@recd:~# sudo apt-get update 忽略 http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en 忽略 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-zh_CN 忽略 http://extras.ubuntu.com pre
<^k^>  ─> cise/main Translation-zh 忽略 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en_US 忽略 http://extras.ubuntu.com <!-- m --&g
<imtxc> palomino|working: 才开始 working啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 直接没理我啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 至少得上门来跟你收表吧？
<onlylove> freeflying: 今天中午有个办卡的在大厅堵人呢，我差点被他说动了
<imtxc> freeflying: 如果没来收表，那应该就不是征信的问题了
<palomino|working> 是啊 imtxc
<onlylove> freeflying: 招行的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马壕现在在哪个时区呢？
<palomino|working> GMT+8吧
<freeflying> onlylove: 你们都是高大上啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 外包……唉，employee才是高大上
<onlylove> freeflying: 和我说额度是15K起步……
<gshmu> empathy 怎么添加irc
<imtxc> onlylove: 夏天但疼，衣服兜儿少啥都没地方装
<onlylove> imtxc: 卡包
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正你出门就带几张卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 钱包，手机，mp3 都没地方装了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 要mp3作甚
<onlylove> imtxc: 有卡包尽量别去用现金的地方
<imtxc> onlylove: 现金裤兜里面可以装
<onlylove> imtxc: 你才一个手机，我这种两个的咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是手机、工牌儿、mp3,之类的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 我带俩手机啊，我的三星手机做 fm 用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 包
<onlylove> imtxc: 单肩包，背包，还是什么包
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，我找找看吧，背个包又怕太热
<imtxc> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.BDBK4T&id=35593806914&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id= 这种类似的淘宝爆款怎么样不知道
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> ^k^: 傻k
<onlylove> imtxc: 点进去瞅了眼价格，只能说，拜土豪
<^k^> onlylove, No I am kk .\n\n\n\n  14:34
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还没来及看价格呢
<cherrot> ^k^: 傻kk
<^k^> cherrot, No I am kk .\n\n\n\n  14:35
<gshmu> hehehe 换客户端来了。。。
 * adam8157 以前夏天口袋里就是信用卡和钱, 现在... 估计麻烦很多 imtxc onlylove 
<adam8157> imtxc: 夏天这个不错哦 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=20554879643&_u=3dpfn3975b
<freeflying> imtxc: 我新入的timbuk2很不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 必须的
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个要是有个夹子不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 这卡包? 夹哪
<freeflying> adam8157: 价皮带，口袋
<freeflying> 防止掉
<adam8157> freeflying: 夹皮带..... 这行为太暴发户了
<palomino|working> ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu One或将停止服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457423 https://one.ubuntu.com/services/shutdown/#storage_panel The service has been discontinued We are sorry to notify you that we will be shutting down the Ubuntu One file services, effective 1 June 2014. It is no longer possible to purchase storage or music from the Ubuntu One st
<^k^>  ─> ore. The Ubuntu One file services apps in the Ubuntu, Google, and Apple stores have been removed. As always, your content belongs to you. If you have already uploaded any content yo …
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马你说是吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 这不是个卡包么
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊 夏天带这个就够了
<palomino|working> 我把手机x2钱包钥匙全塞裤口袋里了
<imtxc> adam8157: o, 你的意思是比钱包薄对吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 对, 放口袋就好了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你有四个裤腿儿啊，当然能装下
<adam8157> freeflying: 你买的S还是XS
<palomino|working> = =# imtxc
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<freeflying> adam8157: xs
<adam8157> freeflying: 不错, 当个随身包挺好的.
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪个 timbuk2? 有链接不
<adam8157> freeflying: 我想再买个xs的, 打球游泳出去玩儿什么的背着
<freeflying> imtxc: 淘宝搜 timbuk2, t天津的
<adam8157> timbuk2 大小对比 http://img.dgtle.com/forum/201203/26/160218kr6ykci0vkrzct9e.jpg!680px
<freeflying> adam8157: video的driver再申明目录下
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么video的?
<freeflying> adam8157: mali
<imtxc> adam8157: 你这个比较没有参照物啊
<adam8157> freeflying: mali?
<freeflying> adam8157: arm的显卡
<freeflying> adam8157: 应该叫GPU
<adam8157> freeflying: 请去xorg找...
<freeflying> adam8157: kernel内也要有好伐
<adam8157> freeflying: binary的, 没有源码呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 木有开源啊亲 (好像是
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.63.H6iVrj&id=18326311697&_u=311tpk4944d 这种？
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 现在有了 稍等
<freeflying> adam8157: 什么目录下
<freeflying> adam8157: 为啥我git log里没看到呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 高大上
<gfrog> adam8157: 高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<onlylove> gfrog: 又咩高大上，别半路冒出一句……
<adam8157> freeflying: The Mali kernelspace driver is open-source and provided by ARM itself.
<gfrog> onlylove: 反正你就是高大上呗
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃CCIE比我高大上多了
<freeflying> adam8157: patch什么时候收得
<adam8157> freeflying: The Mali kernelspace code will never go upstream, at least not while there is any major userspace application that uses it.
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 没收, 在别的地方, kernel里没有
<imtxc> freeflying: ZN_Slacking_Off palomino|working adam8157 onlylove freeflying MeaCu1pa eexpress 高大上们
<gfrog> onlylove: 我是混日子啊
<palomino|working> ?_?
<freeflying> gfrog: 推荐个12寸的儿童自行车吧
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> 高大上们，把乱点名的踢掉！
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃娃能骑车了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我也在混日子……
<gfrog> freeflying: 去递卡侬搞一个算了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不清楚, 有的说是闭源, 有的说arm自己开源维护单独tree
<palomino|working> 目测只有侯总能 onlylove
<adam8157> imtxc: 我也在混日子...
<onlylove> gfrog: 虽然我不想混，但是……
<onlylove> gfrog: 人在江湖，身不由己哇
 * imtxc 也在混日子
<adam8157> freeflying: 目前一些板子 allwinner啥的都是提供的binary mali driver
<imtxc> freeflying: timbuk2 当随身用的有点大了吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: xs的很合适
<gfrog> onlylove: 身不由己？ 难道你被乃的女经理包了？ lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 才不会
<onlylove> gfrog: 她要有那想法我直接先跑路
<imtxc> adam8157: xs 能装了 x230 不
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道, 我的是s的, x230和t440s没问题
<freeflying> adam8157: 因为arm没开源xorg的，所以kernel的补丁没人收
<freeflying> adam8157: lkml有啥比较方便的办法看不
<freeflying> adam8157: 还有alkml
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要看什么? 我就是lkml.org和patchwork
<alvin_rxg> Title: LKML.ORG - the Linux Kernel Mailing List Archive (@ lkml.org)
<freeflying> adam8157: 关注补丁
<adam8157> freeflying: https://patchwork.kernel.org/project/LKML/list/
<adam8157> freeflying: 那就patchwork
<freeflying> adam8157: RSS的？
<adam8157> freeflying: =,= 不知道诶 我就是订阅了几个sub list, 然后git, 然后patchwork...
<adam8157> freeflying: 4.1的时候有新闻说kernel要用facebook去review patch, 不用list, 哈哈哈哈
<freeflying> adam8157: 还有说用twitter呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你就看这个吧 https://patchwork.kernel.org/project/linux-arm-kernel/list/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux ARM Kernel Architecture - Patchwork
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Black Sabbath - Voodoo 太尼码燃了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> ilber称，关闭Ubuntu One文件服务是一个艰难的决定，
<onlylove> 又见艰难的决定
<freeflying> onlylove: nani？
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38999
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 贵司关闭了U1?
<adam8157> freeflying: 是滴
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司这是啥情况啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，是
<onlylove> freeflying: 踢之，以报复关闭U1
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷得
<gfrog> freeflying: 不赚钱，关了算了
<freeflying> adam8157: FB不是3B买了你们吗
<freeflying> gfrog: U1那帮人，尼玛几年前我就告诉丫等了，这么玩是不行的
<onlylove> freeflying: 那样玩可以？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我打一开始就不喜欢U1,慢出翔
 * adam8157 又进了两个patch 嗯嗯
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> 拜patch壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 10个patch 800行左右改动
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> patch数少得可怜
<freeflying> adam8157: 不如人写openstack得啊，那行数是花花的上去
<adam8157> freeflying: mingl几百个patch了
<freeflying> adam8157: 雷总那是牛啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 几个月前, 他的改api的patchset, 一个文件一个patch, 就一两百个了...... 凶残的很
<freeflying> adam8157: 他不是在搞hyperscale了嘛
<adam8157> freeflying: usb嘛, 和工作无关的
<freeflying> adam8157: 估计很快就要毕业了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽, 你们这些牛牛!
<freeflying> adam8157: 雷总是牛
<freeflying> adam8157: 你也是牛
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛线
<adam8157> freeflying: 牛牛都在贵司
<happyaron> adam8157: hyperscale到底神马意思。
<adam8157> happyaron: arm集群
<freeflying> adam8157: intel也算
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> happyaron: 小unit的集群
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^ 介个如何?
<nyfair> wine arm补丁申请专利也有开源厨喷？
<nyfair> adam8157: 违反lgpl有违我朝宪法么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 法律和道德嘛
<nyfair> adam8157: 我只知道一个地方要是满嘴道德不讲法律，最后会都变成伪君子
<nyfair> adam8157: 我举个例子，ffmpeg的耻辱柱大家都知道
<adam8157> nyfair: 法律的话, 我朝其实是和us有知识产权备忘录的, 而且lgpl是合同, 违反合同法的
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 其实老外也有专利流氓的
<nyfair> 上回有好事之人给ffmpeg发邮件说XX影音违反开源协议
<nyfair> 问题是xx影音真的违反了ffmpeg的lgpl协议么？
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 什么时候有arm集群了 你们
<nyfair> 人家提供的不都是libavcodec.dll么？
<nyfair> 棒子播放器提供的单文件怎么不见这群逗逼开源厨喷？
<nyfair> 你们不信自己去下载各类xx影音
 * yunfan_chrome 这人是来照抄的
<nyfair> adam8157: 话说wine真能跑在arm上？求个编译好的版本
<yunfan_chrome> 我就等ubuntu平板了
<yunfan_chrome> 现在各种折腾
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 出来以后帮我弄个购买资格吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> nyfair: 那个post主要赖poster, 没看代码只看summary, 又不是偷的实现, 赖别人抄袭
<adam8157> freeflying: hyperscale  --> 小unit的集群 这样解释如何?
<eexpress> adam8157: 发ubuntu touch手机没
<adam8157> eexpress: 还有好久才上市呢
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: 土豪你可以买个mx3 体验下嘛
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 1404块出来
<eexpress> yunfan: 刷机的，肯定不爽啊
<freeflying> adam8157: wp8.1在9寸以下设备上免费了
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 还有两周
<yunfan_chrome> 老子到现在还在用着win7 额
<adam8157> freeflying: 免费也没人用...
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: 魅族跟c记是全球合作的 这个刷机应该没什么问题吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 对贵司真不是利好消息啊
<eexpress> yunfan_chrome: 驱动估计还是有问题哦
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 不是没人用 你看我不都用了 关键在于收费项目不靠谱 速度也还是很差
<eexpress> 以前触摸还是用的android的底层
 * adam8157 只要mark平安就是利好 (大雾
<yunfan_chrome> 你就当是github那个规模 人家不也能自己养自己
<yunfan_chrome> 为何c记这个规模却养不了自己呢
<eexpress> adam8157: 记得送我一个手机
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: 怎么可能 全球就两家合作的
<adam8157> ..... 我有没有都不一定
<eexpress> 蛋蛋是土豪豪豪豪豪豪豪豪啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 毛线
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 你这家伙 先前保密那么久 肯定都玩一阵了
<eexpress> 恩。说不定哦
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 这project和我无关啊
<yunfan_chrome> 难道是蛤蟆 额
<eexpress> 搞定女上司，不就有了。 adam8157
<eexpress> 额。
<yunfan_chrome> 我倒是想他们出个mips的
<eexpress> arm才支持
<yunfan_chrome> 然后用高通那个彩色电子墨水
<eexpress> 其他别来
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 为什么这么喜欢mips?
<zer4tul> 蛋蛋幹嘛了？
<yunfan_chrome> mips直接就上64位了 根本不用arm这么艰难
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 不艰难啊 v8不是蛮好么
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: mips的指令集设计得简洁一致 而且对开源友好
<eexpress> 现在这边一堆m3
<yunfan_chrome> arm这个大坑爹 我去下他那个汇编器 还要注册
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃不能YY啊，微软的生态系统摆子那里
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 性能呢.... 而且, mips太贵了!!!!
<yunfan_chrome> 还标榜自己开源 tmd
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司咋玩
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 瞎说 mips什么时候贵了？？？
<adam8157> freeflying: 和我无关啊猴总
<freeflying> adam8157: 你看intel刚刚又宣布了5模芯片
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 便宜的路由都是一水的mips 你以为厂商都2货
<adam8157> freeflying: intel人希
<freeflying> adam8157: win-tel没准又要杀入终端市场
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 我说指令集授权贵
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: mtk吧
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: mips的哪里贵了 以前国内有个山寨厂 好像就是全胜 就几百万他都懒得出 干脆经常换名字
 * adam8157 哈哈哈, kernel社区幸亏有linus大神主持大局 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY1MzA
<yunfan_chrome> 经常换个名字 都是 后面带个智的
<yunfan_chrome> 索智 全智什么的 sochip 这个 老外还有搞mp4的时候研究这个
<yunfan_chrome> 现在卖给了 imagintion 说不定以后可以 跟powervr 打包一起卖
<nyfair> 四娘表示劳资文章全是抄的，你们跟劳资比？
<yunfan_chrome> 买gpu送cpu
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 这和mtk有啥关系啊
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 我记得前几天看cb的新闻说mtk出了5模的soc
<bcao> adam8157: 伟大的ubuntu one 怎么不支持了。。
<palomino|working> mtk那个5模的不是还得过几个月才能上市么
<adam8157> bcao: 没钱烧了
<bcao> 多好的服务
<adam8157> bcao: 是么? 没用过...
<bcao> adam8157: 是啊。。
<adam8157> =,=
<zer4tul> 沒用過+1
<bcao> adam8157: 不是自动备份么
<eexpress> u1现在蛮好的。
<bcao> 自动还原啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 要关了
<eexpress> 别理他们，他们喜欢装
<eexpress> 关了可惜
 * adam8157 dropbox 赛高
<eexpress> 高啥。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 用dropbox吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 百度网盘，华为网盘，这些才是王道
<freeflying> adam8157: dropbox速度太锉了
<eexpress> 不系统集成，要爬墙，额外客户端。不爽
<adam8157> freeflying: 我dropbox只是sync, 不share
<adam8157> eexpress: 不用爬墙啊 乖
<eexpress> insync其实以前很好的。速度最快
<eexpress> 你咋不用
<eexpress> 带nautilus图标提示。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我不用nautilus的
 * adam8157 保护珍惜动物, 不用nautilus, 没有使用就没有杀害
<eexpress> 那只有rox比nautilus好了。
<adam8157> eexpress: ranger
<adam8157> eexpress: 我之前也是rox重度用户, 结果后来改键盘流了
<onlylove> adam8157: 使用和保护啥关系，而且鹦鹉螺早没了吧？
<adam8157> onlylove: 没绝种呢, 我开玩笑啊
<eexpress> 。那你还不如terminal
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: u1一个月烧多少钱？
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 得研究下百度网盘
<yunfan_chrome> 弄个 那个什么fs
<eexpress> fm还在乎键盘流。。
<yunfan_chrome> 那个fs叫啥来着 我都忘记名字了
<yunfan_chrome> 用户空间模拟的fs api
<freeflying> adam8157: 来hangout下
<freeflying> adam8157: 问你个问题
<onlylove> 居然还活着……鹦鹉螺，记得是古生代的东西
<eexpress> onlylove: 。。海南岛，某广场，还有一个巨大的外壳呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 跟你说话你不理啊
<freeflying> adam8157: calling
<adam8157> .....
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没标准hangouts客户端...
<freeflying> adam8157: 你没装hangout?
<adam8157> freeflying: 没呢
 * eexpress google的一切软件，是不是都是为了卡机设计的。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你不适用的chrome妈
<adam8157> freeflying: vimperator重度依赖, 用啥chrome
<adam8157> freeflying: 我开下手机的试试
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: vimium虽然笔不上vimperator 不过也凑合
<adam8157> freeflying: 手机hangouts上线了
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 相比之下就是渣渣
<yunfan_chrome> 关键是chrome感觉块点 还有不少插件
<yunfan_chrome> 不过最挫的是 linux下 反而ff可以用webgl
<adam8157> freeflying: audio call吧, 手机略弱
<yunfan_chrome> chrome却不能 真是2
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 我早熟悉了chrome那套案件
<eexpress> 觉得chrome的那些生态，维持不长
<freeflying> adam8157: 就这里吧
<adam8157> freeflying: timout while joining
<adam8157> freeflying: 直接问好了...
<freeflying> adam8157: x86上得UEFI咋支持pxe的
<adam8157> freeflying: 这你妈还video call
<adam8157> freeflying: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s1-netboot-pxe-config-efi.html
<freeflying> adam8157: 懒得打字不是
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 高端的猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: efi文件扔tftp就是了
<freeflying> adam8157: 以前都是在网卡的rom里搞，现在都丢到uefi里区了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 和以前一样吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 网卡rom去load引导文件, uefi下load的是.efi而已
<freeflying> adam8157: 那uefi岂不是要支持很多网卡的驱动了？
<adam8157> freeflying: load回来扔给bios(uefi), load这块儿没变啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 很很基本的驱动而已, 以前legacy bios也是啊
 * adam8157 赶在财务本月结算前报销
<eexpress> 你目前的永久容量为2063.59G
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥的
<FTC56> Hello !
<FTC56> I need some help ... I'm currently learning an Asian language, and I am facing a problem that is reading characters. Indeed, I have sight problems, so I have trouble reading the characters. I want to know if there was a way to increase the characters of Asian fonts, without it affecting the western fonts?
<yunfan_chrome> 如果我用 fuse实现个fs 覆盖了 /home/jyf 那这个实现的app 还能访问到之前的那个/home/jyf不？
<yunfan_chrome> cc adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 他的毛片
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 不能, mount point被覆盖了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<yunfan_chrome> 那这个挺不爽的 难道不能直接用inode去引用
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39001
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软宣布.NET Native预览版
<adam8157> FTC56: use fontconfig to set the font priority, like https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: inode当然可以, 处理起来复杂
<yunfan_chrome> 假如我是在mount之前打开了个那个目录 并保持句柄呢  adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 那可以, 打开的还是之前inode
<yunfan_chrome> 还是没则 你只能列出下面有哪些文件名 当你要打开那个文件名的时候 不是又被mount给覆盖了么
<FTC56> adam8157: I can do so that only the Asian fonts are impacted?
<yunfan_chrome> 对啊 那aufs怎么实现的
<yunfan_chrome> 那个好像就可以随便覆盖 还能保存覆盖的内容
<adam8157> FTC56: if the high priority fonts have your western character, sure the asian fonts wont be used for western
<adam8157> FTC56: a character will be displayed as the first usable font
<FTC56> Ok, I see
<adam8157> FTC56: so, just give the asian fonts low priority
<FTC56> I do not really know what is the default font for Asian languages​​, should I look ...
<FTC56> OK, thank you I see!
<adam8157> FTC56: no problem
<FTC56> I'll watch it as soon as I have time then! :)
<eexpress> 额，洋蛋，洋乐
<adam8157> FTC56: FYI, some asian fonts, like fonts-wqy-zenhei, its package already provides a proper fontconfig conf, out of box and wont impact your western fonts
<FTC56> Ok, i see
<xrosnight> hello . how to make program run in /etc/rc.local when rebooting?? here's codes link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197778/
<jussss> simsun最好
<xrosnight> /etc/rc.local 运行文件报错
<xrosnight> 谁能看一下
<xrosnight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197778/
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]第1名送正版steam在linux上的游戏ravensword shadowlands http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457427 [猜谜]第1名送正版steam在linux上的游戏ravensword shadowlands 游戏也叫渡鸦之剑，暗影大陆。 之前登录过手机app，后来有pc版，支持pc，mac和linux。 steam上可激活。 最近因为买了
<jussss> xrosnight: 文件权限看看
<xrosnight> root root 777
<xrosnight> jussss:
<xrosnight> jussss: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1384 Apr  3 15:32 start_daemon.sh
<adam8157> "Hello, Adam Lee!  You were tipped 0.00023880 Ƀ for your commit on Project torvalds/linux. Please, log in and tell us your bitcoin address to get it."
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> Ƀ
<palomino|working> 还有这符号
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 标题是"You received a tip for your commit"
<freeflying> adam8157: so>
<freeflying> ?
<jussss> 给比特币？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 无法“禁止鼠标接触 hot corner（左上角）切换活动视图” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457428 （gnome版本：3.10） 我用Archwiki中的方法编辑layout.js,将其中的reactie改为false没用，鼠标移到左上角还是会自动弹出来（很慢，所以想禁止）。而且我在panel.js中没找到"this._corner = n
<jussss> 一直不明白是咋回事
<jussss> xrosnight: 你的我不懂……
<xrosnight> jussss: 这个 /etc/rc.local 启动有问题
<xrosnight> jussss: 文件脚本路径是可以使用的，如果用手输入。而当重启以后，却报错。
<xrosnight> No such file or directory 很奇怪啊
<jussss> xrosnight: 没写过rc.local
 * gfrog 困
<gfrog> adam8157: 你屋有给pad充电的充电器不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道呢
<jussss> xrosnight: 写/etc/profile试试
<imtxc> http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38193015602&spm=a230r.1.14.5.CqD1QG 半价了，历史最低价啊，快入手吧大家
<xrosnight> 有谁了解的呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 后悔没买4G版的 ipad了
<gfrog> freeflying: hehehe
<gfrog> freeflying: 早说嘛，其实4G的ipad不错的
<jussss> freeflying: 4g是哪个4g？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<freeflying> jussss: 三网
<jussss> freeflying: 支持天朝的4g？
<freeflying> gfrog: 刚刚日产4s店打电话给我，老款奇骏2.5豪华版23.9优惠2w，置换再优惠1w+
<freeflying> jussss: 都说了三网通吃啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 你要换奇骏？ 这是说20.9裸车么？
<jussss> freeflying: 外国人也支持天朝的4g感觉有点不可思议
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似还有得谈
<freeflying> gfrog: 后悔入手飞度了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 顶配就24.98啊，为啥看豪华
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然不后悔啊。我本来就打算入个小车市内代步的
<gfrog> freeflying: 目前对SUV无爱
<freeflying> 呵呵
<freeflying> gfrog: 周六要带娃，不然就去看看了
<gfrog> freeflying: 带娃去看，你买车让4S小妹送你家娃个车模……型
<freeflying> gfrog: 他看到车比我还有兴趣，他对车模吴兴趣啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就走起啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 带着他没法看车试驾
<gfrog> freeflying: 让4S小妹看着，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实你不预约一般排不上试驾的
<xrosnight> 这个有可以帮忙的吗？
<xrosnight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197778/
<xrosnight> gfrog:
<xrosnight> 文件脚本路径是可以使用的，如果用手输入。而当重启以后，却报错。
<xrosnight> No such file or directory 很奇怪啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎大保定的奇骏更便宜
<imtxc> xrosnight: 啥意思
<xrosnight> imtxc 把脚本加入到/etc/rc.local 重启后，启动不了。
<xrosnight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197778/ imtxc
<gfrog> xrosnight: 检查权限
<imtxc> start_deamon.sh 是啥
<xrosnight> imtxc: 是一个脚本。
<xrosnight> gfrog:  权限 -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1384 Apr  3 15:32 start_daemon.sh
 * adam8157 为什么戴隐形眼镜看到的东西比框架眼镜看到的大?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你带隐形了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 买了日抛, 运动的时候戴戴准备
<freeflying> gfrog: 上帝都牌麻烦吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似是因为框架眼镜看到的比裸眼看到的小
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，哈哈，说不定。可能那边还是国四的
<freeflying> imtxc: 他肯定加到了  exit 0 后面了
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 盛京也不错，直降2.5
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是不知道还能不能继续砍
<xrosnight> freeflying: 没有加到exit 0 后面
<xrosnight> 上面的链接是两个文件的内容
<gfrog> freeflying: 我买fit的时候就是照着车托之家上最便宜的报价去砍的，貌似还是没砍到底
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 运动的时候看上哪个妹纸了？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以前刚戴隐形的时候，看到的东西都大得没法适应
<imtxc> adam8157: 特别是看镜子里面的脸的时候。。。。 然后我就不戴了
<adam8157> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> 真的，记得差距很大的样子，看到锅碗瓢盆之类的都大了好多
<freeflying> gfrog: 看来下次我买车叫上你帮我砍价去
<gfrog> freeflying: 为毛
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不会砍，真的
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以我才开了辆展车走嘛，因为只有展车达到我的心理价位了。囧
<imtxc> xrosnight: 应该是你加的太靠前了吧，分区还没有挂载？
<imtxc> 我靠，跑了
<jusss> 买辆奥托算了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你最后多少成交的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，忘了……
<jusss> imtxc: 应该挂载了吧
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 9.4好像
<imtxc> jusss: 那看他加在什么位置了
<gfrog> imtxc: rc.local是最后一个加载的脚本，然后就login了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 升级后内核没上来，update-grub出现没配置，怎破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457430 Code:  sudo update-grub GRUB >= 2.00 has been unpacked but not yet configured. grub-mkconfig will not work until the upgrade is complete. It should run later as part of configuring the new GRUB packages. Code: sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo
<^k^>  ─> update-grub sudo grub-install /dev/sda 均没作用 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2014-04-03 17:22
<imtxc> 辣就不知道了..
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog: 高配？
<gfrog> freeflying: 1.5AT
<freeflying> gfrog: 我比较喜欢飞度
<freeflying> gfrog: 实在不行我就去找个二手的飞度或者雅力士了
<jusss> imtxc: 挂在分区不是在initramfs里面就写了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 买个致炫丐中丐？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 飞度就算了，北京车展新款就上市了
<freeflying> gfrog: 手动不要啊
<MeaCu1pa> .
<freeflying> gfrog: 这样老款才能便宜不是
<MeaCu1pa> 日本车也敢买？
<MeaCu1pa> 多买几份意外险，套现？
<gfrog> freeflying: 老款确实有点旧了，是11款，而且当时就是小改款，核心组件也没升级
<gfrog> freeflying: 致炫吧
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 贵神标不也烧机油嘛，大家彼此彼此
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 乃居然是脑残神车粉？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: lol
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事没？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 烧机油不致死
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 整车烧毁过
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 哥的是老版本铸铁发动机
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 你们日本车的发动机都是铝热剂做的
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 上次在新疆烧的那个，把区域老总烧死那个叫神马观来着？
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 那不一样的
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 神标威武
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 哥是老版本铸铁手动5档
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 神标威武
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 那神马观，是忽悠小妞的
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 没
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: .
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 买那观的都是二货
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: EA888，神机
<MeaCu1pa1> .
<MeaCu1pa1> 我的又一个Avatar 走了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 今年DSG又改3年10万了，VW这是要疯
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 买的是二货
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 帝都遍地神标
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 那你还说毛的神车啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 明锐晶锐也是遍地爬
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 神车现在都是DSG了
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 我的不是啊
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 我管他那，我的不是即可...
 * gfrog 比较下来，还是日系省心。
<MeaCu1pa1> 啧啧...美系吧
<MeaCu1pa1> 走人走人
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 受不鸟美系那个风格
<onlylove> gfrog: 有人会和你说，发动机铝的，忽悠小妞的
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 你省略无数字....我说途观忽悠小妞
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 铝发动机现在是趋势了，没办法，除非牛逼车，或者柴油版本
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 别的不忽悠？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 高中就学了充分和必要条件吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在发一个patch给0.1美元啊, 发财之道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_Away: 我就摘几个关键字而已
<MeaCulpa_Away> adam8157: 贵patch和我们以前那里刷patent异曲同工了
<gfrog> onlylove: 现在要没个铝发动机都不好意思出去见人好嘛……
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？ 哪里？
<onlylove> adam8157: 10美分？乃现在是标准的美分党？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不得一个patch一行那么往外发啊……
<onlylove> adam8157: 嗯，tencent，一个patch一个腾讯
<MeaCulpa_Away> adam8157: roylez 有没有，s/patch/patent
<MeaCulpa_Away> adam8157: roylez 实在是很像啊
<MeaCulpa_Away> roylez: 下个月应该可以在google搜到我的绝唱patent...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_Away: 反正一样是渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa_Away: 高端大气就是你
<adam8157> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/303580
<MeaCulpa_Away> roylez: 还是强哥分我们的
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39003
<onlylove> 好贵好贵
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多projects都支持 http://tip4commit.com/projects
<adam8157> gfrog: 自动给的, 不用申请
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfrog> adam8157: 有qemu
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过无爱，这玩意是别人赞助的，也就火那么几天
<gfrog> adam8157: 官老爷和商土壕给的钱才是长久的
<adam8157> lol
 * onlylove 决定了
<quininer> 1
<adam8157> 2
<onlylove> 3
<jusss> 4
<nyfair> g婊必须死！
<quininer> g表是谁
<nyfair> quininer: 谷人希
<quininer> nyfair 谷人希是谁
<palomino|working> 谷歌人类的希望
<quininer> 胡说，ms才是
<palomino|working> 我只是在回答你的问题
<quininer> 好样的
<nyfair> ms算什么人类希望，三红姬一生黑
<onlylove> 你们在胡扯，明明是水果！
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我一直觉得我才是呢。。
<cherrot> 我一直觉得我才是呢。。
<palomino|working> -_- cherrot
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<quininer> 水果算什么人类希望，楼下才是
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<cherrot> palomino|working: 破马儿 么么哒
 * palomino|working momo cherrot 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • SUSE发布kGraft 用于Linux内核动态打补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457431 　2014年4月1日，中国 北京—SUSE现已公开发布该公司开发的kGraft技术，该技术用于在Linux内核运行时为其动态打补丁。与其他技术不同，kGraft不需要内核短时间内停止，因而IT人员可以在无需系统
<^k^>  ─> 宕机的情况下，安装重要的安全补丁和其他补丁。 　　SUSE实验室主任Vojtěch Pavlík表示：“kGraft最初是SUSE实验室的一个研究项目，但很快 …
<palomino|working> 这怎么做到的...
 * nyfair 准备把chrome换了，求替代
<palomino|working> firefox?
<nyfair> 360浏览器何如？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 360的东西能碰嘛。。
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不知道啊
<palomino|working> 我是不建议使用
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我司的浏览器能用么？
<palomino|working> 贵司是?
<nyfair> palomino|working: opera
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 我很少用...
<palomino|working> 尝试过一下
<palomino|working> 好像没搞定字体
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我觉得烂透了啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 对啊
<palomino|working> 于是我就放弃了
<quininer> 貌似很多奇葩问题都是only opera
<quininer> 欢了webkit应该差不多了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那就firefox吧，几个插件貌似都有更好的替代，书签同步有办法么？
<palomino|working> firefox自己的同步就可以吧
 * adam8157 必须firefox
<nyfair> palomino|working: firefox现在有同步了？
<adam8157> nyfair: firefox sync
<palomino|working> 很久了 nyfair
<nyfair> adam8157: 哦，果断换
<palomino|working> 能同步书签、插件什么的
<nyfair> adam8157: 能跟手机同步？
<quininer> opera貌似能兼容chrome的扩展
<adam8157> nyfair: 能
<cherrot> chrome 对Linux越来越不友好了  卡成球
 * cherrot 得考虑换firefox了
<nyfair> quininer: 自家东西一生黑
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上吃啥
<quininer> nyfair 求带黑opera
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天招商的人来堵门了
<nyfair> adam8157: 好，这个换掉接下来就只剩android，买个水果结束
<jusss> nyfair: 有个叫智能浏览器的，很好用的
<adam8157> onlylove: lol
<adam8157> nyfair: 何必呢
<nyfair> 从此彻底拜托谷人希
 * cherrot firefox好啊 android直接用代理
<nyfair> adam8157: 洁癖
<jusss> cherrot: ?
<quininer> 有没有了解jolla的？
<adam8157> nyfair: 反左派公司的意识形态, 最终自己也变成了意识形态驱动, 不好
<cherrot> jusss: 可以直接设置代理 方便
<jusss> cherrot: 手机上的ff开socks代理?
<cherrot> jusss: 可以啊
<jusss> cherrot: 比较恶心的是设置选项里没socks代理，但是用about:config又可以设置，感觉奇葩
<palomino|working> 以前手机ff有个插件能设置代理
<jusss> cherrot: 我下的是天朝版ff for android
<gfrog> adam8157: 5楼吃面
<palomino|working> 后来好像不能使了
<cherrot> jusss: 嗯  只能进 config 改
<adam8157> gfrog: 5楼的卡已然销了 =,=
<jusss> palomino|working: 不用插件，在设置里没找到socks直接进about:config里找
<cherrot> jusss: 应该没区别  都是在config里改
<jusss> cherrot: ff这是在考验使用者的智商吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？ 你要走？
<cherrot> palomino|working: 手机版更新也挺快的 插件基本上没有能用的
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<adam8157> gfrog: 换大时代了中午
<palomino|working> 插件太残念了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那地方脏的不行……
<cherrot> 犹记得当年firefox 每次更新都有大批插件不能用……
<jusss> cherrot: 话说android上貌似都是开vpn吧，还没用过ssh
<cherrot> jusss: android 有个开源的 ssh client 很好用的
<jusss> cherrot: 我从github下了个shadowsocks客户端，也是开vpn的。。。
<nyfair> 想想不对，rpg maker, ren'py, onscrpter只有android版没有ios版...
<onlylove> adam8157: 过几天吧，过了清明再找你
<nyfair> 坑爹啊！万恶的g婊
<adam8157> onlylove: .
<jusss> cherrot: 那种ss client都需要root权限吧
<cherrot> jusss: 为啥需要 就是个client而已
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天招行的小妹和我说，你们公司都是15K起步的，吓坏了……我得不吃不喝那么久才有15K
<cherrot> jusss: 端口开1024以上的就行了
<cherrot> onlylove: 我擦 人神共愤啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 点点啥
<jusss> cherrot: 我下的ssh client提示需要root权限。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 代表ack
<cherrot> jusss: ConnectBot
<jusss> nyfair: 。。。少年，闻名用语
<onlylove> cherrot: 你愤毛线
<cherrot> onlylove: 我得不吃不喝多久才有15k
<nyfair> onlylove: 我得不吃不喝多久才有15k
<onlylove> cherrot: 招行去你社办信用卡，不得和你说，你社2W起？
<jusss> cherrot: 没用过，我现在没ssh用。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 你说的15k是工资还是额度啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 表学cherrot那壕，你信用卡额度早过了30K了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 额度，信用卡能有啥
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 20K额度的土豪
<cherrot> onlylove: =。=  没工资 20K管个J8
<onlylove> cherrot: 证明你社的实力
 * cherrot 妈蛋公司还不让加班了 卧槽 
<onlylove> cherrot: 银行都高看一眼
<onlylove> cherrot: 你就缺那几个加班钱？
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，不让加班的地方，我得考虑去
<cherrot> onlylove: 你想多了 工作日加班从来不会限制你
<cherrot> onlylove: 节假日给钱的才不让你加班
<cherrot> onlylove: 怎么可能会限制工作日加班呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 那多好，节假日哄妹子去
<onlylove> cherrot: 节假日我从来不加班的说
<cherrot> onlylove: 好他妹  就指着那天挣钱了
<cherrot> onlylove: 然后再请假 多好的生蚝
<onlylove> cherrot: 你想3倍就那么想？
<cherrot> 生活
<cherrot> onlylove: 平时工作日就不给钱了  节假日当然得捞回来点
<onlylove> cherrot: 打卡否
<cherrot> onlylove: 不打卡 10点到公司
<onlylove> cherrot: 不打卡怎么给你算工时，当然没加班费
 * cherrot 撤
<onlylove> cherrot: 撤那么早作甚！
<jusss> cherrot: 没反应 connectbot
<jusss> cherrot: 下了 打开后啥也没
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，请我们吃饭吧
<onlylove> 土豪马也下班了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 你就嘚瑟吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕求请吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 走家？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不, 我在等人
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 话说你们都不做饭的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助:如何用genisoimage制作可启动xubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457432 系统：xubuntu 14.04 参考官方文档https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization做到最后一步生成iso的时候老是提示失败 图片见附件 我搞不懂 明明装的是genisoimage 为什么教程上面非要用mkisofs 感觉非常
<^k^>  ─> 坑爹啊 在xubuntu12.04上面也试过 最后失败了不得已用uck， 现在还是希望高人能指点下到底错在哪里或者应该怎么写genisoimage的命令来达到 …
<freeflying> adam8157: 有妹纸了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没条件现在, 去年经常做
<adam8157> freeflying: 乜
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那窝连筷子都没有，做毛线饭
<adam8157> freeflying: 咩
<onlylove> freeflying: 看，adam壕在请妹子吃饭，不管咱
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 你还是没打对
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 帽帽最近又要招很多OS的人
<freeflying> 你俩不考虑回去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟我没关啊，实在不想去RH中国
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是搞云么
<adam8157> gfrog: 高大上又出去玩儿啊
<freeflying> onlylove: OS = OpenStack
<gfrog> adam8157: 南京南京
<freeflying> adam8157: 清明到底咋放假啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 7
<adam8157> freeflying: 671
<onlylove> freeflying: 下周一不上班
<gfrog> freeflying: 567
<freeflying> 就一天假啊
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 是671啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 567啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 567号
<gfrog> adam8157: 弱爆
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 刚看到贵司以销售去了SUSE了
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 哦 我说的是星期671
<onlylove> adam8157: 对应sat sun mon
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？ 谁谁？
<adam8157> freeflying: 谁
<freeflying> gfrog: 米国那边的
<freeflying> 你们估计不认识
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，擦，那没关系。
<gfrog> freeflying: C社生意基本都在亚洲呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问openbox 下有那款好用的文件浏览器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457441 因为kde在精简过程中，不小心卸载了某些依赖，进不去了。 现在是在openbox的桌面上工作，但是文件管理器呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-04-03 18:43
<adam8157> gfrog: dell, hp
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说OS的生意
<adam8157> gfrog: 可不就是OS么, preload
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
 * gfrog 闪人
<onlylove> adam8157: hp有预装U的？
<adam8157> sure
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也走
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问openbox 下有那款好用的文件浏览器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457446 因为kde在精简过程中，不小心卸载了某些依赖，进不去了。 现在是在openbox的桌面上工作，但是文件管理器呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-04-03 18:45
<czj> 有谁知道为什么命令 ps aux 显示较长用户名会略去后面的字符用“+”代替。
<onlylove> +？缺省ps4的符号是+
<em4_> 请问有谁用过python 建模的吗
<czj> 比如我的登入用户是“caozhijie”，为什么用ps aux 命令显示进程的USER是“caozhiji+”
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.10，用的校园网，在ubuntu下插入网线没反应，连灯都不亮。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457450 求大神助我。。。网卡是Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingstar千泷 — 2014-04-03 19:01
<imtxc> freeflying: 一天不错了，我开始还以为是因为清明在周六所以就不单独放假了呢
<wsm-mao> hi
<^k^> wsm-mao:点点点.  19:40
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • make还没熟，又要用scons了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457451 想用一个程序，它是用scons管理的。 scons是python程序，它从SConstruct文件和命令行里读设置。 要用的这个程序还提供了一个conf文件，这样，只改conf,不用改SConstruct了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnnr — 2014-04-03 19:42
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 解决ubuntu zip 解压乱码——终于可以不使用命令行了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457453 管理员帮个忙，搬到合适的栏目。 rar乱码： 一般是由于安装了rar导致的，可以替换为unrar或7zip，不过只支持解压。 zip乱码： 系统自带的unzip导致的。 综合解决方案： 安装p7zip：
<^k^>  ─> $ sudo apt-get purge rar unrar $ sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar 此时还是存在zip乱码，安装打中文补丁的p7zip，32位补丁下载，7z无乱码9.20.1- …
<jusss> http://news.mtime.com/2014/03/24/1525724.html
<jusss> 傻马兰 唯一一个坑遍好莱坞六大制片公司的导演……
<jusss> http://news.mtime.com/2014/03/24/1525719.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 沙马兰新作重回恐怖路线 – Mtime时光网
<former> 重返地球确实和宣传的不一样有很大区别，我以为会是大片
<jusss> “而沙马兰“坑遍好莱坞六大”的笑谈如今也已成为现实：《重返地球》来自索尼哥伦比亚；《最后的风之子》出品自派拉蒙；《神秘村》出自当时的迪士尼试金石；《灭顶之灾》出自二十世纪福斯；《水中女妖》则出自华纳兄弟。再算上环球影业出品了其编剧并监制的“票房毒药”《电梯里的恶魔》。沙马兰完成了对好莱坞大型制片公司的六连æ
<jusss> €ã€‚这在古往今来的电影史上堪为一项壮举。”
<jusss> 傻马兰果真厉害！阿三果然牛
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python网络编程诡异的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457454 一个简单的函数， def test(): page=urllib2.urlopen("http://www.baidu.com").read() 应用是，做个了一个win32gui的界面，点击一个button触发该函数。 在很多windows操作系统上，正常工作。但是在windows_7_ultimate_x64 上，报socket 1
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有人想过开发个YY for Linux啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457455 最近发现YY上面有很多学习资源还是很不错的，相信打游戏的朋友也挺希望有这个软件的，不知道有没有高手想过开发个对应的Linux版啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xialinlei — 2014-04-03 20:37
<^k^> 新 教学和常见问答 • 菜单显示在标题栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457456 here 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-04-03 21:04
<MeaCulpa_> YY 4 linux...
<MeaCulpa_> 最早的TaemSpeak就有linux版本，但是那时候ogg奇丑无比，做音频的人都灰心了...
<roylez> jusss: 这货长得像麦克杰克逊
<jusss> roylez: 。。。他可是纯种的阿三
<jusss> roylez: 坑遍六大的阿三，太厉害了
<jusss> roylez: 早期的第六感和不死劫还是不错的，其实
<roylez> jusss: 我偏偏只看过最后的气宗
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  21:22
<jusss> roylez: 这种看名字就是知道是给小孩子看的，你竟然看了。。。
<jusss> roylez: 他这两年的我直接忽略了，都没看
<roylez> jusss: http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Negative_2000_Lines_Of_Code.txt
<roylez> jusss: 无聊嘛
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> roylez: 第六感 不死劫 天兆 灭顶之灾  电梯里的恶魔 这几部我都看了
<jusss> roylez: 重返地球 最后的气功 神秘村 水中女妖都没看
<iGoogle> action_right_click_title_bar 各种失效
<iGoogle> 乐胖
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣神
<roylez> iGoogle: 神渣
 * roylez 该去睡觉了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu有类似window下有限元分析软件ansys的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457457 因为需要用到有限元软件，无奈window下ansys需要钱买，所有打听一下ubuntu下有免费的类似ansys的软件吗？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenfeng7788 — 2014-04-03 21:31
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<lcf-lucifer> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1752615223，学生刚开始接触有限元
<^k^> ⇪ t: 准备入门学习一款有限元开源软件Gmsh 求高人指点_linux吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> lcf-lucifer: 有限元是什么？
<lcf-lucifer> 一种分析方法
<jusss> 原来是数学方法
<jusss> 还真没听说过这个名词。。。
<lcf-lucifer> ^k^是机器人吗
<jusss> 是我肤浅无知了
<^k^> lcf-lucifer, 它是一个机器人。  22:16
<lcf-lucifer> 呵呵，开始我以为有人问有限元呢
<jusss> 分析方法 我们还真没学过。。。
<winter_wind> 这里还有机器人
<lcf-lucifer> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com)
<lcf-lucifer> 又一个机器人？
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好啊。
<jusss> hoxily: 好
 * hoxily go bed
<ipython__3> firefox越来越慢了
<ipython__3> 唉
<ipython__3> 半天不出来.它要闹哪样.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457471 1、我的机子是联想Y510P，自带的win8。现在想要安装双系统ubuntu 13.10,不知有哪位大神给个建议 我网上找到一篇安装教程，但是他最后貌似引导有点问题，不知各位大神如何解决 http://wenku.baidu.com/view/cdcf0c19590 ... 09c42.
<hoxily> morning all
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:56
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sYOIYl13AADHjh8shGAAALrLAMQD4UAAMem070.jpg 真相
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于hdmi声音默认设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457473 电脑用HDMI链接功放输出图像和声音，之前一直正常，昨天突然发现图像正常但没有声音。在声音设置里发现输出设备里有两项，默认选了第二项headphones，改选第一项就正常了，但重启之后又变回第二项，
<^k^>  ─> 最后没有办法重装系统，发现现在重装后就有这个问题，是否某些更新造成。望高手解决！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojilianlu — 2014-04-04 9:1 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有人想过开发下阿里旺旺for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457474 我知道外面已经有个内部泄露版的阿里旺旺 但是貌似功能简单 最关键的是不能去关联浏览器里面点别人直接说话。。所以不知道有没有高手想弄下？我觉得可以像webqq一样 直接
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有人想过开发下阿里旺旺for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457476 我知道外面已经有个内部泄露版的阿里旺旺 但是貌似功能简单 最关键的是不能去关联浏览器里面点别人直接说话。。所以不知道有没有高手想弄下？我觉得可以像webqq一样 直接
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有人想过开发下阿里旺旺for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457477 我知道外面已经有个内部泄露版的阿里旺旺 但是貌似功能简单 最关键的是不能去关联浏览器里面点别人直接说话。。所以不知道有没有高手想弄下？我觉得可以像webqq一样 直接
<onlylove> 某日，一个高科技创业公司召开新产品发布会。现场，有几个公司员工在聚精会神地写代码。这个细节被一些记者看到，其中一个记者趁机向他们其中一人提问：“我们觉得你们公司的人素质挺高，面对这么多闪光灯，依然能够安心编程。请问你们是怎么做到的？”
<onlylove> 那个码农抬起苦逼的脸，说“啥啊！办公室的6盏灯管，有5盏是闪的，都好几年了，也没见修过。你们这些小灯，暴弱了！”
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50407/microsoft-opensource-winjs-under-apache
<onlylove> 微软？apache协议？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39008
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39009
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50416/opensource-notebook
<cherrot> onlylove: 节假日不让加班了 心情郁闷不想上班……
<onlylove> cherrot: 乖，好好享受生活
<imtxc> cherrot: ...............
<hoxily> cherrot: 不上班还不开心？
<onlylove> hoxily: 你不明白，cherrot在算经济账
<imtxc> cherrot: 矫情
<onlylove> hoxily: 节假日加班是多给钱的
<onlylove> hoxily: 然后平时工作日再请假
<cherrot> imtxc: 就节假日加班这点福利了 还给ban掉了 能开心么
<cherrot> imtxc: 有种就不要让工作日这么苦逼啊。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你比我下班早
<Ver1tas> 出任PM
<Ver1tas> =0=
<cherrot> imtxc: 你几点下班？
<imtxc> cherrot: 反正那天我还上班的的时候你已经在玩游戏了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50419/manhattan-real-time-multi-tenant-distributed-database
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 下一代大数据：Twitter 公布曼哈顿实时数据库细节 - 开源中国社区
<cherrot> imtxc: 那也是在公司玩游戏
<imtxc> cherrot: 工作日能在公司玩游戏还不开心么
<cherrot> imtxc: 偶尔头下班早的福利而已~
<imtxc> cherrot: 靠，你还有这福利！！
<AndChat601929> 有人用过1020吗？
<cherrot> imtxc: 23333 谁让我厂有游戏呢。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我们头儿每天22-24点下班。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我等不到丫走了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 360网盘昨天坑了我，睡觉前把一堆nef打算上传上去，早上起来一看第二个文件就失败了，然后后面的都停了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们头啥时候上班……
<imtxc> cherrot: 貌似还没有度娘的靠谱
<imtxc> onlylove: 9:30-10:30
<onlylove> imtxc: 度娘在我这网络不靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们领导赚不少钱吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不太清楚
<onlylove> imtxc: 晚上那么晚回去，没小孩吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 有
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是养过了，不用继续了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正他们就没有比我早走过
<maplebeats_> 我编译带ssl的curl，如果ssl使用的动态so库，那curl就不可能做成一个静态库不依赖ssl.so的静态库了是么。。
<onlylove> 好复杂，看不懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在网盘容量都挺大的啊， 话说企鹅家有没有速度快容量大的免费网盘 maplebeats_ cherrot
<onlylove> cherrot: 贵社的渣渣游戏，都是土豪玩的，土豪求包养
<cherrot> imtxc:  http://weiyun.com
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 微云，全能收藏 无处不在 - 官方网站
<cherrot> onlylove: 我只玩 LOL
<imtxc> cherrot: 还真有。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 微云  容量足够你用了  但有单文件4G的限制，不知道现在还有没有了  不知道别家网盘有没有这蛋疼限制
<imtxc> cherrot: 我就传照片用，这个限制没关系
<onlylove> cherrot: 什么qq飞车，什么qq炫舞,什么寻仙，没个千八百万的月收入别想玩
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的硬盘太小
<cherrot> onlylove: 都是坑钱的游戏
<onlylove> cherrot: 你看，硬盘不大点的，还要玩单反RAW格式
<cherrot> onlylove: 全公司都指着游戏发工资。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠……那些红黄蓝绿钻呢？
<cherrot> imtxc: 买块大硬盘吧亲  你确定你的网速足够？
<cherrot> onlylove: 那些收入实在是。。。。微不足道。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 渣。。。 还要什么控件
<cherrot> imtxc: 国内网盘 你懂得
<cherrot> imtxc: 用web版呗
<imtxc> cherrot: 就是web版本要控件
<cherrot> imtxc: 我昨天刚用了
<cherrot> imtxc: 不用控件也OK
<imtxc> cherrot: 算了，度娘凑和用，反正我又不怕泄漏出去
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠……会员和一堆钻的收入，乃都不看在眼里了
<onlylove> http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0913/21/1363602_53432419.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 停止ISP的DNS劫持和HTTP劫持
<cherrot> onlylove: 真的。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 比起游戏来 真是毛毛雨
<onlylove> cherrot: 以前呢，我们管完美时空叫挖煤的
<onlylove> cherrot: 该怎么称呼你社呢
<cherrot> onlylove: 黑心工厂啊
<onlylove> 360图书馆里面居然有360最不安全浏览器字样……
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，我决定下家到你社去了，现在玩十美分游戏的都是二代
<onlylove> cherrot: 一出手就百八十万的
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯 都是财主。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 收入主体要么是二代 要么是民工兄弟
<onlylove> cherrot: 民工兄弟的钱你们就别压榨了
<cherrot> onlylove:  手机游戏的收入主体就是民工兄弟  几乎所有公司的用研结果都这样
<yunfan_chrome> cherrot: 你们做手机游戏的？
<cherrot> yunfan_chrome: 没有 但了解过他们的数据
<onlylove> cherrot: 那郭mm代言的天天飞车，你社的，压榨了民工兄弟多少钱，pvzonline，也是你社，又打算压榨多少钱
<yunfan_chrome> 哦
<cherrot> onlylove: 那就不知道了 反正我的工资就是从那来的~
<cherrot> onlylove: web业务根本赚不着钱 电商更是无底洞
<cherrot> onlylove: 你看最近卖来卖去 这里那里入股的 不都是些坑钱货
<onlylove> cherrot: 那要你们作甚
<onlylove> cherrot: 易迅不是卖给京东了么
<cherrot> onlylove: 等死。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> cherrot: 麻花就是习惯他以前的套路，别人有，我就抄，抄淘宝抄赔了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 还当淘宝是联众呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 也不想想，人阿里马，也是老马家的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 抄淘宝 那叫抢占战略制高点 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 人马云人称大马，他被称小马，等级上差着呢
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: 有好事不？
<cherrot> roylez: 主席早
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 有个毛好事 倒是垂直农场 我刚才看到个教你diy的文章 挺方便的
 * cherrot 猪洗澡的候选词排序比主席早靠前了
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/03/make-your-own-lowtech-vertical-farm.html   roylez
<^k^> yunfan_chrome: ⇪ LOW-TECH MAGAZINE: How to make your own low-tech vertical farm
<MeaCu1pa> zeze
<MeaCu1pa> http://www.startrek.com/article/check-out-stewart-mckellen-outtakes
<^k^> MeaCu1pa: ⇪ Star Trek Check Out Stewart-McKellen "Outtakes"
<MeaCu1pa> 这两个老小子真牛逼
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 问你个事情，什么样的商业险，需要交1000多的税
<imtxc> cherrot: 腾讯的各种钻，也是压榨的民工兄弟
<imtxc> 住洗澡
<cherrot> imtxc: 钻应该二代更多  不清楚
<imtxc> onlylove: 我靠，我刚装了一个金山毒霸，我的电脑跟中毒了一个样。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个不一定，我那天吐槽一个好友有黄钻，然后好友的回复是，她的一个好友都有黄钻，就她没有，然后就送她一个月
<onlylove> imtxc: 二代可能大点
<onlylove> imtxc: 没理由……除非，你之前装过360
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者其他杀毒，没卸载干净
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊，之前裸奔，刚才下载了个破解软件，不太放心所以装了个毒霸看阿奎那
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就不知道了，我用毒霸的时候还成？我其实没啥感觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概我电脑太卡了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 有可能
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么软件需要破解
<onlylove> imtxc: 有可能毛线，小红伞，avg，都和毒霸差不多感觉的
<onlylove> imtxc: 再怎么说，3G内存，也够折腾的
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 最好的pdf切割导出软件 pdf2svg http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457479 有时候，需要导出单页的pdf，进行修改。 pdf2svg 很爽，大家对比下。 Code: pdf2svg xxx.pdf ~/t.svg 8 需要下载 7,144 B 的软件包。 pdfshuffler <- 不能绕过加密文件。 需要下载 92.3 kB 的软件包。 pdftk 需要下载 20.7 MB 的
<^k^>  ─> 软件包。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-04-04 10:44
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说我以前在高中的时候，就有人拿着仅有的生活费买黄钻红钻
<onlylove> imtxc: 有病
<lsjun> hello
<^k^> lsjun:点点点.  10:51
<imtxc> cherrot: 假期去哪里私拍呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 上海 苏杭吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 牛
 * cherrot 怕是花都谢了
<onlylove> imtxc: 霓虹
<imtxc> onlylove: 捉急啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 没妹子拍，。。 sigh
<onlylove> imtxc: 大街上抓一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以我最讨厌这过年过节的了，最好 365 × 24 小时上班
<hoxily> 上淘宝租一个妹子
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，你24小时上班，让我8小时上班好吧，只有机房里面的服务器才24小时上班
<cherrot> imtxc: 上淘宝租一个妹子
<imtxc> 。。。。
<lsjun>      onlylove  你是想开这么多工资吧
<imtxc> sigh...
<onlylove> lsjun: 和工资啥关系
<onlylove> lsjun: 我就要8小时，多了不要，你也别想让我多上一秒钟的班
<imtxc> cherrot: 16G 的卡 nef 出能出440张
<imtxc> 只能
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯哪
<cherrot> imtxc: 再买张卡吧  不是能插两张么
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Unbuntu拨号上网问题，本人菜鸟，求大神解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457480 在unbuntu右上角设置DSL上网连不上 然后在终端输入sudo pppoeconf 显示以下错误提示 抱歉，扫描了 2 个接口，但供应商的访问集中器没有响应。请检查您的网线以及调制解调器的
<^k^>  ─> 线缆是否接好。导致扫描失败的另一个可能原因是其他的pppoe进程正在占用调制解调器。 求大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 260153990 — 2014-0 …
<hoxily> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.klgrZF&id=38262753027
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 假异地恋女友/手机女友/包月女朋友/手机关爱服务/出租女友-淘宝网
<hoxily> *服务仅限于短信电话社交软件陪聊天
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，要不要买张带 wifi的？
<cherrot> imtxc: SD卡还带wifi了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 噢特曼
 * cherrot 科技真发达 可是  要wifi管啥用呢 。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你机器上没wifi，需要用sd卡？
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 不用数据线直接拿图
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 怎么用啊  一个薄片还能集成wifi了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 拍了直接发微薄儿～
<cherrot> imtxc: 发微薄的图用手机就够了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来的读写开关改成wifi开关了，就这样
<cherrot> onlylove: 那  怎么配置呢？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你个土豪！
<cherrot> imtxc: 没后期的片儿惨不忍睹  发毛微博啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 你TMD真土还是假土
<cherrot> onlylove: 我是真土 不豪。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 是哟两个开关了好像
<onlylove> cherrot: http://qicai.fengniao.com/427/4273300.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Wifi体验_器材频道-蜂鸟网
<onlylove> cherrot: 在腾讯上班还不壕
<onlylove> cherrot: 谁信啊@
 * cherrot 求不黑我。。
<lsjun> #centos
<lsjun> 发错了 不好意思
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦 原来SD卡是个AP啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 你有nikond7k,不黑你黑谁!
<cherrot> imtxc: : 我处理照片都是在台式机 多麻烦
<cherrot> onlylove: 嘤嘤嘤 我买的二手 imtxc买的全新套机 你说该黑谁。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 买二手的是老油条
<onlylove> cherrot: 证明你比imtxc土豪的时间长多了
<imtxc> cherrot: 对对对
<cherrot> imtxc: 而且外拍的时候会关掉吧 省点，等到回家再打开，那取卡开wifi 开机的操作，没比我插一根线方便多少啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我买的内胆包到了，终于可以扔了塑料袋了。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 嘤嘤嘤嘤嘤。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的相机包都靠同事捐赠……
<imtxc> cherrot: 居然有相机包。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 。。。。。。。 好吧你赢了。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 9 元包邮我还是买的起的。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 一个土豪汉子,到我跟前买毛萌!
<imtxc> lol
<cherrot> onlylove: 233333
<imtxc> 中午出去拍一下园子里面的花，我看到有棵树的花特别红
<onlylove> cherrot: 找你家饭团攻卖萌去
<cherrot> onlylove: 饭团是受  我见过照片
<cherrot> imtxc: 中午就放弃吧  光比太大
<cherrot> imtxc: 早上或者4点左右吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 你明明比他还受,两受相遇必有一攻
<cherrot> onlylove: 哪里看出来我比他受了！
<imtxc> 基蛙已经出门high了
<cherrot> imtxc: 呱呱
<onlylove> cherrot: 你什么时候见攻卖萌
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 额
<imtxc> cherrot: 工作时间不好跑出去
<onlylove> cherrot: 土豪兔子,捐我个100d吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 带个50/f1.2l更好
<cherrot> onlylove: 等阿当保养我了再考虑你
<onlylove> cherrot: 嘤嘤嘤,人家现在就要!
<cherrot> onlylove: 我擦……
<cherrot> onlylove:  败了。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 买的起d7k,买不起套机4k的100d,谁信!
<cherrot> onlylove: 信用卡都还不起了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 有换不起的信用卡,额度肯定不小,再刷一下就是
<cherrot> onlylove: 你功力太强了…… 我完败了……
<onlylove> cherrot: 最恨你这种明明很萌,故意装败的!
<palomino|working> ....
<cherrot> onlylove: .....
<onlylove> 出粮咯!
<felixonmars> 这里好像有一个土豪...
 * palomino|working 指指adam
<imtxc> cherrot: 分期吧。。。
<onlylove> felixonmars: 这里不止一个土豪,这里一堆土豪
<felixonmars> 好可怕...
<imtxc> cherrot: 过年的那比没办法，我给分期掉了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你指adam作甚,好像你不是土豪是的,是不是,土豪马?
<palomino|working> 找个合适的大腿抱啊 felixonmars
<palomino|working> 我显然不是啊- - onlylove
 * cherrot 指指adam
<imtxc> cherrot: 幸亏小招过年出了bug，把我的分期手续费算错一位
<felixonmars> adam 是谁
<palomino|working> adam众望所归啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 3770k便宜出给我好了,100币,咋样
<imtxc> adam 呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 这么赞
<palomino|working> 还得用呢 onlylove
<imtxc> cherrot: 你没收到邀请分期短信么
<cherrot> imtxc: 收到了 还要手续费  能一次还就尽量一次呗
<cherrot> imtxc: 招行分期买苹果没手续费
<imtxc> cherrot: 那次确实划算啊，1/10 的手续费
<palomino|working> 每次都还清，在银行看来信用度很低...
<cherrot> palomino|working: 是啊 估计用多久额度都不会给涨了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我看了看比较划算，就给分了，然后分之后来的短信又是没有bug的，我打电话投诉了下，他们说是他们系统的bug，就给我按bug价收了
<palomino|working> 是啊.. chenshaoju
<palomino|working> 是啊.. cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc: 按bug价收了 哈哈哈太赞
<cherrot> imtxc: 把你坑了的节奏啊？
<imtxc> cherrot: 没有啊，就按1/10的价格收的手续费
<imtxc> cherrot: 他们是说是程序员的错。。。。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ... roylez
<cherrot> imtxc: soga
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|working: 循环信用有利息,日息,银行当然喜欢
<onlylove> palomino|working: 复利哟
<imtxc> cherrot: 本来我打算让他们给我取消了分期就行了，她们说是程序员的错我就不开心了，明明自己发短信的时候单手发的，手抖了，怪程序员
<cherrot> imtxc: 赞 骂回去 妈蛋出事儿就黑开发
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马知道复利啥意思吧?
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩 万分之5的日复利啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 算下来17% 的年利率
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc 什么事
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看招商银行的解释,循环信用,丫的1800块,一个月要34块利息,疯了
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone:
<palomino|working> 嗯 onlylove
<imtxc> 木有事儿啊
<palomino|working> 循环利息，会死人的 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 可是银行喜欢啊
<palomino|working> 是。。我要是银行我也喜欢。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且银行的循环信用,就是这么回事
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以,能在免息期一次还清,就一次还清
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不然面对你的就是复利
<palomino|working> :-(
<Yunfan-phone> 我是说你在吐槽什么   imtxc
<palomino|working> 我也是尽量一次还清。。
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 哦，招行的某次bug
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 发错了分期邀请短信里面的手续费，小数点错一位，还说是程序员的错
<Yunfan-phone> 这个明显是运营的问题
<Yunfan-phone> 怎么可能程序员写代码里呢
<palomino|working> 一切都是程序员的错
<Yunfan-phone> 但是嘴巴长运营身上 没办法
<Yunfan-phone> 这个叫  能力越大  黑锅越大
<palomino|working> LOL
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 还记得第一次运行su的时候的提示么,权力越大,责任越大
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的信用卡额度多少的,借我刷下呗
<Yunfan-phone> 我没注意
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 很多发行版没有的,opensuse的有,这个提示在配置里面可以开启
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生啥事情会被银行下调额度
<palomino|working> 1w only... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马,你的额度咋还不如土豪当呢
<palomino|working> 额度不能超过1个月工资啊..不然还不上咋办 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 套现
<imtxc> onlylove: 恶意逾期
<onlylove> palomino|working: 免息期不是俩月么
<imtxc> palomino|working: 还有这么个规定啊？
<palomino|working> 自己定的规定.. imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 好吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 说起来当当这个一天20w上下的,才50k的额度,真小气
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<eexpress> 破马真节俭
<palomino|working> 省吃俭用买硬件呢 eexpress
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马为啥不省吃俭用买媳妇
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 那个不是省吃俭用买得来的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 去越南啊
<palomino|working> 囧
 * adam8157 听说现在fifa好过pes, 真的么?
<palomino|working> 早就好过了吧
<adam8157> palomino|working: 竟然这样...
<palomino|working> 不过。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 当年fifa的风火轮把我恶心到了
<palomino|working> 我很久不玩了
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 当初fifa比实况差太远了
<adam8157> palomino|working: pes6时期我玩儿的最凶
<palomino|working> 我好象是we7?8?
<adam8157> palomino|working: pes6就是we10
<palomino|working> 噢。。
 * adam8157 we这名字多好啊
<onlylove> winner eleven多古老的东西
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39013
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软开源.NET库，成立.NET基金会
<onlylove> 谁来告诉我,微软到底发生了什么!
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> "美国最高法院取消政治献金上限
<adam8157> "美国最高法院取消政治献金上限" 卧槽
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总啥事儿
<gshmu> Empathy 能不能设置不接收提示消息
<gshmu> 不提示也好啊  每次都烦死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 放假不约妹纸玩啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我有fp了....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nnnnd, 昨晚拿到的.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 11k
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 乃还考虑不?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这两天早上每次都是11km
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 霸气.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 膝盖怎么样?
<imtxc> g fp
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 今天最快的1km到了4'45''
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 好快.
<^k^> imtxc: fp Magazine of global politics, economics and ideas. Published bimonthly in print and daily online by the Slate Group, a division of the Washington Post Company.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 目前无碍
<imtxc> 明天要不要去白云山
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 去吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 目前也不戴护膝了
<nyfair> linux有8个发行版，其中有ubuntu，很平衡
<zenNamaste> qiao: ^^ imtxc 也要去白云山. 你们可以打野战了
<lsjun> 、才；
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求救啊！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457481 这是为什么啊 我装的ubuntu kylin ，电脑运行firefox，星际译王的时候。突然界面一暗，程序突然就挂掉，为毛啊 ！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-04-04 13:13
<onlylove> http://apple.zol.com.cn/444/4442691.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 研究发现苹果A7处理器性能媲美桌面CPU_苹果新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 苹果这是要扔掉x86的节奏么
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> 13:13 nyfair: linux有8个发行版，其中有ubuntu，很平衡
<freeflying> nyfair: 啥意思 ^^
<nyfair> freeflying: 大唐无双有8个职业，其中有奶妈，很平衡
<nyfair> freeflying: 搜索这段话
<freeflying> nyfair: 游戏？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: palomino|working 老子putty的locale已经设置utf8了 lang这些也是zh_CN.utf-8 怎么中文显示全变成下划线了
<yunfan_chrome> 我还担心是字体问题 选了个黑体 还是一样
<palomino|working> no idea
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不清楚,问库胖
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<onlylove> freeflying: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=w-32ucqc9mpgth9NsBYiEpQpBXJ1-MuipgaZmamDfNmpqaG1REcioOIKc92xJ0aRE_TE_U6zfZgECkd4_vTWIaC-kCgBB1ZxJOxtlwbYh8_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 大唐无双有八个职业还有奶妈是什么梗_百度知道
<palomino|working> 奢靡侯总
<onlylove> freeflying: 看下面pis那个
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我已经报警了
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 我tm又不是sb
<zenNamaste> nyfair: lol
<onlylove> freeflying: http://bbs.sgamer.com/thread-11165957-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ PIS介绍大唐无双，你们认为是炒作？ - DOTA＆DOTA2 - 超级玩家官方论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<nyfair> http://wiki.acfun.tv/index.php/%E5%A4%A7%E5%94%90%E6%97%A0%E5%8F%8C%E4%B8%80%E5%85%B1%E6%9C%89%E5%85%AB%E4%B8%AA%E8%81%8C%E4%B8%9A
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 大唐无双一共有八个职业 - AcFun WIKI 天下基友是一家
<nyfair> http://wiki.acfun.tv/index.php/%E5%88%86%E7%B1%BB:AC%E9%BB%91%E8%AF%9D
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 分类:AC黑话 - AcFun WIKI 天下基友是一家
<freeflying> onlylove: 炒作啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 够低级的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你那可以访问dropbox不 最近我这可以了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不知道啊,我在墙外
<hoxily> yunfan_chrome: Window -> Translation -> Remote character set 设置为UTF-8了吗？
<yunfan_chrome> hoxily: 全弄了 我在下kitty试试
<freeflying> 为啥大家喜欢玩电脑游戏呢
<freeflying> 多无聊啊
<yunfan_chrome> win下用个term都这么闹心
<hoxily> yunfan_chrome: 我这里用的好好的。
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 换个chromebook把
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 现在在win上  chrome最近的更新把输入法给搞死了 tmd
<yunfan_chrome> 现在这个是 win上的chrome浏览器apps
<yunfan_chrome> 说起来 google这个策略不错 弄了个launcher赖在win上
<yunfan_chrome> 尤其是外观也跟win7那些锁定的差不多
<hoxily> 以前在shell.cjb.net申请的帐号也是中文显示有问题。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free Shell Accounts (@ cjb.net)
<yunfan_chrome> 用 kitty 好了
<yunfan_chrome> kitty可以替换putty 这个做得不错
<yunfan_chrome> 官方说 直接改成putty.exe都可以
<freeflying> palomino|working: android上有啥收音机软件
<freeflying> palomino|working: 是真的收音机
<palomino|working> 不知道，一般手机会自带吧
<hoxily> freeflying: 系统没有自带吗？
 * adam8157 谁送我一双 New Balance 574
<freeflying> 刷成cm11就没了
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 找找原来系统rom里的apk
<freeflying> adam8157: 你这种壕，买双这个还不跟尿泡尿死的
<freeflying> palomino|working: 三星的
<hoxily> 收音机软件一般都要求插入耳机才能使用。
<nyfair> cm好在哪里？
<nyfair> adam8157: 一天20w上下你要扯这个？
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕,那是啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 治脚气的东西
<adam8157> .....
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，明天去迪卡侬吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 该
<imtxc> freeflying: 蜻蜓fm
<adam8157> freeflying: 干啥子?
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个可以？
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<imtxc> freeflying: 可以选择在线fm还是系统fm
<freeflying> adam8157: 带儿子去买自行车
<freeflying> imtxc: 我试试
<adam8157> ....
<imtxc> freeflying: 下载吧，没错的～
<freeflying> imtxc: 不行
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 一直不懂，某些软件的源是哪里来的？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457482 就是比如我想装jdk，那么我更新这个jdk的源的话，要怎么找？？ 每次去网上找，都是直接贴个网址出来，但是我都不知道为啥 他们就知道是这个网址，他们给的这些软件源，到底是从哪里得
<^k^>  ─> 来的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 2014-04-04 13:59
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么不行哇
<freeflying> imtxc: 没这个选项
<imtxc> freeflying: 分类|排行 里面有个“系统收音机”
<czj> 有用14.04的吗，怎么今天更新后突然很多问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 难道还没找到？
<freeflying> imtxc: 下了，打开没这功能
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:12
<imtxc> 我去
<imtxc> ^k^: ping
<^k^> imtxc, 傍。  14:14
<onlylove> http://bbs.lidroid.com/t-197108-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 蜻蜓.fm收音机 v2.4.17.9-支持主流机型硬件FM-Android 综合资源下载区Android软件分享-力卓社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> 这边说确实支持硬件fm
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 飞鸽传书安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457483 解压qipmsg_32_121019.tar.gz时有问题，解压出来的不是目录。 root@localhost:/home/#ls qipmsg_32_121019.tar.gz liu root@localhost:/home/#tar zxvf qipmsg_32_121019.tar.gz QIpmsg (中间没有出来任何东西，只有上面那个QIpmsg) root@localhost:/home/#ls
<^k^>  ─> qipmsg_32_121019.tar.gz liu QIpmsg root@localhost:/home/#cd QIpmsg bash: cd :QIpmsg:不是目录 这是什么问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 silence_liuxy — 2014-04-04 14:0 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 本来就支持啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚掉线了？ 我说的最后一句话是啥
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:20
<adam8157> imtxc: "队长别开枪"
<imtxc> adam8157: lol, 忘了说“自己人” 了？
<imtxc> 怪不得成了最后一句了
<nyfair> 系统提示，你的好友imtxc已死亡，获得奖励点数1000
<imtxc> 才1000
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得你level很高么
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且要命的是,都是kill掉enemy得分,你这
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你是spy?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.10显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457484 刚装ubuntu13.10。 发现温度比用win7高，网上查了一下说是显卡驱动问题。 我的显卡型号是： 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v] 请问一下这个显卡驱动该怎么
<^k^>  ─> 装？ 我是新手，求指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 、千寻 — 2014-04-04 14:18
 * adam8157 今天困死了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> adam8157: 因为周五?
<nyfair> 周五啊
<nyfair> 我们来玩个irc小游戏吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> adam8157: 那书因为啥
<bcao> adam8157: 夜夜笙歌不好
<jusss> bcao: 这nick 节操何在？
<adam8157> =,=
<bcao> jusss: 去问无节操的 RH IT DEPARTMENT
<nyfair> jusss: 踢了踢了
 * imtxc 烦躁不安
<onlylove> imtxc: 相机拿出来踩上几下
<imtxc> onlylove: 你咋知道我今天带着相机上班的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道,只是提个建议,相机坏了,你就不会烦躁了
 * adam8157 睡前再也不喝红牛了
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥bcao的nick无节操,就解释
<onlylove> adam8157: 喝脉动?
<onlylove> jusss: 求解释
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 或者浓茶,咖啡?
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当假期去哪里度过呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 同上
<onlylove> imtxc: 当当现在是有妹子的人
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，不错嘛
<adam8157> ???
<imtxc> onlylove: 这反映怎么很迷茫的样子？
<adam8157> imtxc: 明天陪人去医院, 后天陪人喝酒, 大后天游泳, 如此而已
<imtxc> 这才多久！ 又去医院
<adam8157> ....
<imtxc> 肯定红牛喝多了
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你去看看他买了多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 有多的帮忙销毁
<imtxc> onlylove: 难道他收购了红牛厂？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不好说,一天20万上下的^
<adam8157> lainme: ..........
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看,他是不是喝的太多了
<adam8157> lainme: 删了啥?
<lainme> adam8157: 数值模拟的结果，正要用的
<adam8157> lainme: 跑了几天?
<lainme> adam8157: 一个月吧。不过最后需要的可能2个星期能再算出来
<adam8157> lainme: 我勒个去...
<onlylove> lainme: 在啥平台上算的,要不要搞云主机帮忙算^
<lainme> onlylove: 学校有个集群。太高端了怕用不来，我的程序只能openmp并行
<adam8157> lainme: review下代码, 兴许重压之下灵光闪现, 几天就又算出来了
<onlylove> lainme: 那用普通工作站算一个月,就这么没了，不太好吧，还是用大集群搞下吧……
 * adam8157 TBBT不需要字幕是什么水平?
<onlylove> adam8157: tbbt是啥？
<adam8157> the big bang theory
<imtxc> 对哦，今天更新了
 * imtxc 等字幕
<jusss> adam8157: 我看porn也不需要字幕
<onlylove> adam8157: 你为了证明你不需要字幕，把字幕搞出来给imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是你的不对了
<imtxc> onlylove: adam8157 经常和自己的外国老板谈笑风声
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 咩？我给你弄字幕，你还抱怨？
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机，求带
<imtxc> onlylove: lol ，下班就有了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你确定他看的是岛国的，不是欧美的？
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本屏幕反光 眼睛难受
<onlylove> jusss: 雾面屏
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 哪有，推荐个
<onlylove> jusss: thinkpad
<jusss> onlylove: tp外观太丑。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那就忍者镜面屏
<nyfair> onlylove: 和岛国欧美有什么关系
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道你的求带是要资源，不是学鸟语？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我英文日文都没障碍，学啥鸟语
<onlylove> nyfair: 都没障碍，那你找资源也应该没啥障碍吧……
<nyfair> onlylove: 有啊
 * adam8157 印度人讲鹊桥会...
<jusss> nyfair: 你还能少资源？
<onlylove> nyfair: CL的资源不合你的口味？
<nyfair> onlylove: 肿么找啊，我只会上优酷土豆找
<onlylove> nyfair: 恶意卖萌！
<nyfair> ^k^: CL是什么？
<onlylove> 踢了踢了
<jusss> nyfair: 我给你个 三大不了点equlu点卡姆
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: www.equlu.com是什么
<^k^> nyfair: define:`CL tunisia. © 2014 craigslist|CL|; help · safety · privacy · feedback · |cl| jobs · terms · about; mobile; desktop. © craigslist - Map data Natural Earth, © OpenStreetMap.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 额去撸-全国撸量领先、JJ连起来可绕地球一圈的夜夜撸改名额去撸。 (@ equlu.com)
<nyfair> 。。。
<jusss> 美国一位科学家研究表明：记住不住本站备用网址的人撸商几乎为零！！！据统计：90%撸友可以记住备用网址 并在无法访问本站时通过备用网址找到本站最新地址。
<nyfair> 我来给你们涨知识
<nyfair> www.hashdb.info
<nyfair> www.sharedb.com
<freeflying> adam8157: time to call it a week
<onlylove> nyfair: 什么破网址，连取标题的都懒得看
<nyfair> 记错了...
<nyfair> www.sharedb.info
<nyfair> www.hashdb.com
<nyfair> 后缀烦了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Shareファイル検索 (@ sharedb.info)
<onlylove> 我记得前几天有谁发过一个来着
<nyfair> nzb.info?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nzb.info: The Leading Nzb Site on the Net (@ nzb.info?)
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁来分析下这个pdf搜索的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457486 搜索结果不全。 竖排文字，丢了一些搜索结果。 pdf.png 导出成svg后，发现文字是断的。 svg0.png 只是右边的，也是断的，却搜索得到。 svg1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-04-04 15:
<^k^>  ─> 12
<jusss> nyfair: 再给你个小说网站吧
<nyfair> 晋江？
<jusss> nyfair: http://72.9.150.13/~admin/ebook/forum/archiver/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Shared IP
<gshmu> 火狐 鼠标滚轮经常失效 怎么办？
<jusss> nyfair: 各种口味，总有适合你的
<nyfair> jusss: 厕所读物，无聊
<jusss> nyfair: 我一直不明白左边一个耳右边一个沈去三点水那个字叫啥。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 耽误
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是不知道的好
<jusss> onlylove: 念什么
<onlylove> jusss: 我都把常用词给你了，你还不知道念啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 耽搁
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 耽美是啥意思
<onlylove> jusss: 你的语文真的是看门的亲戚教的？
<onlylove> jusss: 耽美，腐女向的
<jusss> onlylove: 我从小学上到现在就没人教过我这个词或这个字
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是不知道的好
<nyfair> onlylove: 这哪是腐女向的，分明是绿茶向的。这词跟琼瑶那类分不开，当小三的时候讴歌自由爱情，坐正了又开始描黑各种小三
<onlylove> 每次给发信息，发俩字，停上半分钟，再蹦俩字，然后再停，再蹦
<onlylove> nyfair: 被洗白自己了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译出错，目录下面明明就有的，为啥还找不到arm-linux- androideabi-gcc这个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457488 我本身是想编译android源码的，但是却报这样的错： root@mimixi666-virtual-machine:/my/source/android4.0# make init 但是出错 /bin/bash: prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-linux-andro
<onlylove> nyfair: 你的洗白没有任何意义   http://baike.baidu.com/view/754.htm cc jusss
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 耽美_百度百科
<onlylove> jusss: 既然你那么想知道
<hoxily> jusss: 你们又在研究porn啦？
<imtxc> 最近几天没见到 l5e了
<jusss> imtxc: 她论文还没射完
<jusss> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=etA9NdY4AkMhK5nOKwrjhorGOOFif-2EuRFpGeH5dQNM6i_kxOwC5iMPPa85_zvy
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥咱俩的百科地址不一样
<jusss> hoxily: 你知道啥是耽美吗？
<eexpress> onlylove: 草，你研究得很特别啊。 “男性与男性之间不涉及繁殖的恋爱感情”
<onlylove> eexpress: 和我的研究有毛关系，jusss非要知道耽美啥意思
<onlylove> eexpress: 我都和他说了，不知道的好
<eexpress> 远离 onlylove..lol
<jusss> nyfair: 这个天神右翼我到时看了一部半
<onlylove> eexpress: 加上 nyfair还忙着洗白
 * adam8157 silver lining 哈哈哈哈哈
<eexpress> nyfair 也是有点妖怪的妹子
<jusss> nyfair: 当时我在搜太古天帝传，这个本当时搞了个神之右翼的名字，我就搜到了它
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> eexpress: 有好玩的不
<nyfair> eexpress: 战定义真麻烦，这词是哪里来的？
<jusss> nyfair: 台湾的鲜网，网址是啥？
<nyfair> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，恨死你了
<jusss> onlylove: 我又咋了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你给我记住，下次我和你说，你不知道的好的东西，就自己找去
<onlylove> jusss: 省得到时候被 eexpress啥的说我口味特别
<jusss> onlylove: 我给你澄清
<jusss> eexpress: 这个词不是 onlylove说的
<freeflying> eexpress: 明天带娃去哪儿啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 你用186还是139手机
<adam8157> eexpress: 你发的什么破玩儿
 * adam8157 这集蛮逗
<eexpress> adam8157: 乖，仔细看
<adam8157> eexpress: 不看
<freeflying> eexpress: 185， 186不常用，备机
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，你好假啊
<eexpress> freeflying: @@
<jusss> http://www.qdwenxue.com/BookReader/1816738,30736520.aspx
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 小说:网络小说的前世今生独家首发/六、探索前行－元元与恶魔岛的时代/小说_起点文学小说网_小说阅读页|小说下载
<adam8157> eexpress: 你太low了
 * onlylove 掀桌！
<lsjun> 这个碰到太欢乐了
<lsjun> 频道
 * adam8157  (╯°□°）╯
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕卖萌
<eexpress> 额。中英混合蛋蛋，不明白意思了。nnnnd
<onlylove> adam8157: 你有毛好掀桌的，我快被那个疯女人的乱七八糟的话搞疯了
<adam8157> onlylove: 一日夫妻百日恩
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，白送你，你要不？
<adam8157> onlylove: 不要
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不要凭什么要我收她
<adam8157> onlylove: 只是调侃你这句话"我快被那个疯女人的乱七八糟的话搞疯了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Smarty3视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457489 Smarty是一个使用PHP写出来的模板引擎，是目前业界最著名的PHP模板引擎之一。它分离了逻辑代码和外在的内容，提供了一种易于管理和使用的方法，用来将原本与HTML代码混杂在一起PHP代码逻辑分离。简单的讲，目的
<adam8157> "
<onlylove> adam8157: 有毛好调侃的
<nyfair> onlylove: 妖僧！赶快伏法
<onlylove> adam8157: 前言不搭后语的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我看了半天不明白，后来才明白，她说错了
<adam8157> onlylove: 我很困, 脑子在家
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃是何方神圣
<onlylove> adam8157: 那等你休息好了再说话
<adam8157> =,=
<nyfair> freeflying: onlylove和adam8157在说啥，这是变相秀恩爱?
<adam8157> nyfair: piapiapia
<onlylove> nyfair: 昨天才伺候好你，今天就变心了？要今晚上加倍？
<adam8157> 0_0
<eexpress> 额。爱情与战争？ irc好玩了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 来, 给你个板凳
<Niac> 貌似我又赶上故事直播了
<eexpress> 我远程围观不更好？省得摊上事情
<adam8157> eexpress: 赞
<Niac> 个把月没上，好多生面孔啊
<onlylove> 土豪当真不地道
<onlylove> 自己网上申请去……
<onlylove> 为啥chrome总是记不住需要直接打开jlnp文件
<onlylove> 每次都要我下载再打开
<adam8157> onlylove: 别介
<eexpress> 这奇怪啥。和fx一个德性
<onlylove> eexpress: fx能记住哦
<adam8157> onlylove: 请我看个电影嘛, 你也有奖励的
<onlylove> adam8157: 行了，吓唬你，知道你舍不得那电影票
<eexpress> 上次某mime-type就这样，只要opera正常。chrome fx 都是2货。
 * adam8157 暴露穷人本质
<eexpress> 看电影！！！有激情啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪
<freeflying> happyaron: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/111849
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ TUMI T-Tech Cargo Extended 拉杆旅行箱（32寸、万向轮、PC材质硬壳）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<nyfair> 激情小电影
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个不错
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是女主？
<happyaron> Niac: 我看你还是生面孔呢。
<eexpress> roylez: 你的小三准备好了没。
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的，正在看。
<roylez> eexpress: 滚
<eexpress> 哈皮要出差？
<adam8157> happyaron: 你要去哪
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是路人甲，不要黑我
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个能托运么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 说过啊。
<eexpress> roylez: 乖。机动个啥
<adam8157> happyaron: 哪儿?
<happyaron> adam8157: malta啊
<eexpress> malta
<adam8157> happyaron: 公差? 这么爽
<happyaron> adam8157: 要不代我海淘？
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> happyaron: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女甲
<happyaron> adam8157: 说正事，帮我海淘不
<chenshaoju> =-O
<eexpress> happyaron: 不会是黑手党闹独立的那附近吧。小心被捉去找人质。
<Niac> 说好的故事呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 能啊，随便大小都能
<happyaron> eexpress: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 买啥
<happyaron> adam8157: ff发的那个箱子。
<adam8157> happyaron: http://sfbuy.com/tools/rates/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 服务与价格 中国进口商品的类别
<happyaron> adam8157: 没信用卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的意思是, 能用sfbuy就给你代购, 别的转运操不起心
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> adam8157: 亚马逊上的， http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AX5GGLE
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DCCY2ES?t=joyo01y-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<adam8157> happyaron: 运费可能挺贵哦 顺丰每磅比别人贵一美元
<onlylove> 擦，没让我做的实验问我要数据！
<freeflying> adam8157: 顺便帮我搞个这个吧
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com - iRobot Braava 320 Floor Mopping Robot -
<adam8157> freeflying: sfbuy不能合箱
<happyaron> adam8157: 19pounds，得多少费用呢。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你用sfbuy帮他搞箱子回来？
<adam8157> afk
<roylez> adam8157: SongTitle: Chainsmokers - #Selfie
<roylez> adam8157: 越听越带感
<happyaron> freeflying: 先问价啦。
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<freeflying> happyaron: 很贵的
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦。。。
<onlylove> 重启下xp，够了
<onlylove> 突然想起以后还要上qq就神烦
<freeflying> adam8157: stardict的字典哪里能下到了
<eexpress> freeflying: 很难找了。家里机器有。很大的zip
<freeflying> eexpress: 回家传网盘一份啊
<eexpress> 试试吧。只是家里那网速，做鸡。。。。
<eexpress> 现在apt下载，都用u盘拷贝deb回去。。
<eexpress> ▶ du .stardict/dic/
<eexpress> 45M	总用量
<eexpress> 小的，要不。只2个字典的
<lsjun> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o6JhyyA
<^k^> lsjun: ⇪ stardict-langdao-ce-gb-2.4.2.tar.bz2等_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<lsjun> 我之前下的俩字典
<freeflying> eexpress: 今年都百M了
<palomino|working> -rw-r--r-- 1 palomino palomino 186730313  1月 24  2013 /home/palomino/xx/stardict_all.7z
<eexpress> stardict-langdao-ce-gb-2.4.2/  stardict-langdao-ec-gb-2.4.2/
<eexpress> 哦。有人有嘛
<freeflying> lsjun: 有牛津的没
<hoxily> jusss: 耽美不就是BL吗？
<lsjun> 没有
<eexpress> 破马。all
<eexpress> 破马，不会-h的啊
<palomino|working> 好多佛学词典
<palomino|working> 不喜欢-h
<lsjun> 当时本着够用就好   结果后来官网下载不了了
<palomino|working> 看不到具体大小啊
<hoxily> jusss: 男男搞基
<eexpress> 喜欢动物？ palomino|working lol
<palomino|working> ?_? eexpress
<adam8157> back
<eexpress> -h 是human啊
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying .
<palomino|working> 看文件大小时-h了看不清结尾啊
<eexpress> du -sch
<palomino|working> du总是要-h的。。
<palomino|working> 因为不需要精确到字节嘛。。
<eexpress> ls -lFht --color
<hoxily> http://soft.hao123.com/soft/appid/1.html 编号第一的竟然是快播。
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 快播免费官方下载2013_快播 5.19.211下载-hao123下载站
<eexpress> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1c0h8Q4K 16M 秒传
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ stardict-langdao.tar.gz_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<palomino|working> =_=
<adam8157> freeflying: http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库
 * adam8157 改用goldendict好多年
<eexpress> adam8157: 为毛
<adam8157> eexpress: stardict死了, 没goldendict好用
<adam8157> eexpress: goldendict兼容s的词库
<happyaron> 用纸质词典好多年。
<eexpress> 我不需要gui，只监视xsel
<eexpress> sdcv足够
<happyaron> 乐乐主席那脚本用了一笑段时间，后来不习惯
<eexpress> 文艺青年才看纸
<palomino|working> 不能search看起来太累
 * adam8157 困出翔了
<eexpress> 蛋蛋果然今天没带大脑。
<palomino|working> ......
<eexpress> nnnd 出去吃饭，不能喝酒，不如不去。是吧。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 出去吃饭从不喝酒
<palomino|working> 在家吃饭也不喝。。
<eexpress> 一开就是小几千，到时候AA。nnnnd
<nyfair> goldendict只对西文好用吧
<MeaCu1pa> 有下周五不上班的么
<nyfair> 上次谁推荐我的mdict，现在开始觉得不错了
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 请客？我不上
<palomino|working> 太奢靡了 eexpress
<palomino|working> 吃饭吃几千 eexpress
<eexpress> 吃饭没那么多，喝酒才这样
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 你又不在魔都
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 不是，找人去看成人展
<quininer> 求带看
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: ....
<eexpress> 记得留下照片
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 哎，你丫的不在
<eexpress> 又见激情邀请
<eexpress> 清明时节两人行，成人展上踏歌声。
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 我不只两张票的
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<MeaCu1pa> 只是找不到人消化掉而已
<eexpress> 额。hoho 多人行
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: Gang Bang
<imtxc> 看起来有好玩的
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 啥好事？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * quininer = =
<palomino|working> 该! roylez
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 成人展
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 又这个，你每年都折腾这个
<quininer> 成人展里有什么
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 每年都没人去
<MeaCu1pa> quininer: 不知道，套套？某些日货妹子
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 我又不看日剧
<quininer> MeaCu1pa 你举办的么。。
<imtxc> 下班回家
<onlylove> imtxc: 这么早回家？
<onlylove> 神烦dell的idrac，java一升级就挂了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> onlylove: 那二货你们也用啊
<quininer> 烦躁
<onlylove> freeflying: 那用啥，机器在新加坡
<freeflying> onlylove: vmware也是高大上啊，咋用Dell得机器呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 别问我，我不知道，我不负责采购
<onlylove> 卸载java居然还影响腾讯qq
<onlylove> 真神奇
<quininer> 这是为何。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是 某些特殊功能的 option
<onlylove> 别问我，JAVA要我关掉它
<freeflying> happyaron: adam8157 下单完成？
<adam8157> freeflying: 没呢, happyaron 没说话
<happyaron> 没
<happyaron> adam8157: 你还没告诉我多少运费啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 两百多美元..... 不如你自己去注册个风雷www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee 自己转运, 我帮你下单到你的转运
<alvin_rxg> Title: ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案 (@ fengleisd.com *FROM* thunderex.com)
<adam8157> happyaron: 除了sfbuy, 别的真操不起心
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> adam8157: 那个得多少运费呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 只能估计, 700~850
<adam8157> rmb
<adam8157> happyaron: http://www.fengleisd.com/CostShow/CostShow.aspx
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案
<happyaron> 额
<freeflying> happyaron: 箱子还是去那边买划算，转运回来不靠谱
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> happyaron: 去马尔他买把
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司真壕，去这么高大上的地方开会
 * adam8157 羡慕
 * quininer 嫉妒恨
<nyfair> a.sh里调用b.sh，b.sh退出时有没有办法直接全部流程？
<nyfair> killall bash?
<hoxily> nyfair: throw new Exception ?
<nyfair> 壕，同去同去
<jusss> nyfair: 在b.sh里kill掉a.sh不行？
<nyfair> jusss: 我就是这么想的啊，killall bash，只是太ugly了吧
<jusss> nyfair: 话说能killall bash？
<nyfair> jusss: 当然可以
<jusss> nyfair: 那kill后怎么再打开bash?
<quininer> 如果机子上没有killall怎么办
<nyfair> 为什么要再打开？
<jusss> nyfair: 没有了bash怎么运行程序。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 没有了bash可以运行新程序吗?
<nyfair> jusss: kill掉的是当前user执行的bash啊
<nyfair> jusss: 可以
<nyfair> jusss: 给你个例子
<jusss> nyfair: 如果是root呢
<nyfair> jusss: root别问我，我只管解决问题，不管各种奇葩情况
<quininer> 哈哈哈
<nyfair> jusss: 反正我刚试过这方案ok
<hoxily> nyfair: kill -9 $PPID
<jusss> nyfair: ...我在arch上只有root账户。。。
<hoxily> 这个怎么样？
<jusss> nyfair: 不停的sudo或su 感觉会发疯的
<nyfair> hoxily: 这个肯定可以，但是传PID再读太烦了
<quininer> jusss root敢死队握爪
<hoxily> 终止掉父进程，子进程就相应结束了。
<jusss> quininer: 握爪
<nyfair> Windows Administrator表示压力不大
<jusss> nyfair: 为什么不用system权限
<quininer> nyfair 我觉得windows更需要用普通权限
<nyfair> jusss: 不会，你教我
<jusss> nyfair: 虽然不知道win7或8有没有system...但是xp有system
<hoxily> nyfair: $PPID不需要传入。
 * adam8157 困
<hoxily> nyfair: bash 内置的只读变量。
<nyfair> quininer: windows很安全的，自带防火墙和mse杀毒软件，还有各种杀毒软件可选
<nyfair> quininer: 其实这是黑
<onlylove> jusss: 你每天做啥，不停的sudo
<quininer> nyfair 流氓软件太多唉唉
<nyfair> 有超级好用的360安全卫士，qq电脑管家
<onlylove> 超级好用的隐私曝光卫士，嗯，
<nyfair> 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 挂起 挂载 联网那个不需要root
<jusss> nyfair: 我在用qq电脑管家
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定你用的是arch？你确定哪些不可以用systemd搞定？
 * nyfair 虽然从来没装过，但是推荐每个人都用360
<onlylove> jusss: systemd连关机都可以
<jusss> onlylove: 不会systemd...还依然停留在sys v
<nyfair> sys v+1,systemd去死
<nyfair> 那货开发的东西全是渣渣，比如pulseaudio
<jusss> onlylove: 现在连开机启动加启动项都忘了，systemd不会 sys v加/etc/init.d/下还记得
<quininer> 其实root也挺好的啊
<quininer> 多方便！
<jusss> nyfair: pulseaudio的确很不好，以前用Ubuntu用过一段时间，后来还是用alsa
<jusss> onlylove: 以前用Ubuntu还会点upstart...可惜以后再也看不到了
<jusss> 触发事件机制，感觉还可以
<nyfair> avahi systemd pulseaudio，这货贡献的都是装完archlinux马上就想办法干掉的东西
<jusss> nyfair: arch默认没装pulseaudio呀
<nyfair> jusss: 你装个多媒体的东西就给你加了，尽管完全不需要
<nyfair> 还有gstreamer那堆，一点用都没有
<jusss> nyfair: 。。。就下了个mplayer-vaapi
<hoxily> nyfair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202519/
<nyfair> 我觉得我这么说，似乎gentoo更适合我
<jusss> nyfair: 不用自己编译，很好
<quininer> 太高端，太厉害
<hoxily> nyfair: 刚刚写的 $$ 与 $PPID 的尝试。
<nyfair> jusss: vaapi和vdpau已经merge进mplayer了吧，直接用mplayer就行了
<jusss> nyfair: 没吧
<nyfair> jusss: 有啊
<jusss> nyfair: 我去年7月份装的，当时还提示mplay和mplayer-vaapi冲突
<jusss> nyfair: 今年已经merge进来了？
<nyfair> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/x264rip-tmod-git/
<^k^> ⇪ t: AUR (en) - x264rip-tmod-git
<nyfair> 看comment
 * adam8157 唉 笨蛋
<nyfair> jusss: 我在上面搞rip的，这还能弄混？
<jusss> nyfair: 我用的吃豆人
<nyfair> adam8157: 妖僧！mplayer分裂党不就是贵社的那几个员工？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我不知道
<nyfair> adam8157: 把他们绑来认错！
<jusss> nyfair: 官源里也merge了？
<jusss> nyfair: 一直吃豆人，没用过aur还
<nyfair> jusss: 很久以前的事了
<sennn> 用上遨遊瀏覽器 for linux 還不錯
<nyfair> jusss: 官源其实我不知道，依赖太多，我从没用过
<nyfair> 你看我的那个pkgbuild，一个依赖都没有
<nyfair> 就一个glibc
<jusss> nyfair: 那在mplayer里可以vo=vaapi了？
<nyfair> jusss: 可以啊
<jusss> nyfair: ...
<nyfair> jusss: 哦，没必要，vdpau就行了，a卡也这么干
<jusss> nyfair: 你每次看到这个libav.org有啥想法没
<alvin_rxg> Title: Libav (@ libav.org)
<nyfair> jusss: vaapi现在可以扔了
<nyfair> jusss: 别问我，问蛋蛋的同事，他们搞的
<jusss> nyfair: 笔记本的n卡不同步，仍旧是靠集显输出
<nyfair> jusss: i卡也是vdpau啊
<jusss> nyfair: 我的是笔记本，没法用n卡，画面撕裂严重
<nyfair> jusss: vdpau现在已经不是只供n卡的了
<jusss> nyfair: i卡也是vdpau???变化这么大？
<nyfair> jusss: 是啊
<nyfair> jusss: 不信我你可以去fedoratoy翻文章
<jusss> nyfair: 那i卡用vdpau和vaapi有啥区别吗？
<jusss> nyfair: 求链接
 * jusss 感觉自己信息好弱。。。
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/easy-enable-radeon-opensource-uvd-vdpau-support.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 轻松启用 Radeon 开源驱动 UVD VDPAU 支持 — LinuxTOY
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我为啥要去ban我的网站搜新闻啊
<nyfair> 另外其实mplayer除了glib不需要其他依赖，那堆东西都是你压视频的时候用的，自己编译可以少装很多东西
<jusss> nyfair: vdpau不是nv的吗？难道开源了？
<jusss> nv的不都是闭源驱动吗？
<nyfair> jusss: 一直就开源啊，vdpau不是驱动
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qwyIfSIfAAB5j-mmQosAALrQwHyGBkAAHmn146.jpg 普通熊猫,文艺熊猫和二逼熊猫
<nyfair> jusss: 你不信我也该信archwiki吧 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VDPAU_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: VDPAU (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<onlylove> 一个不肯死心一直让我送死的疯子！
<onlylove> 都和她说不好用了，还要执着的让我用
<onlylove> TMD这是要闹哪样
<nyfair> 壕都下班了！
<cherrot> onlylove: 啥东西
<onlylove> cherrot: dell的破烂
<onlylove> cherrot: idrac
<onlylove> cherrot: 死活连不上了
<cherrot> onlylove: 不明觉厉
<jusss> nyfair: 有点混乱了。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我这是vmware，搞虚拟化的，自己的windows不好用，就去别的虚拟机，然后北京的不好用就去新加坡的虚拟机
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 今天的14.04更新是不是桌面环境有BUG啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457490 桌面变得奇卡，关机选择之后出现的是注销的选项。这个有解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Tuzi.Li — 2014-04-04 17:59
<onlylove> cherrot: BMC或者ilo总该知道吧
<jusss> onlylove: i卡可以用vdpau了。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 都没听过 对虚拟化一窍不通
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 和虚拟化没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> cherrot: 自己搜hp的ilo或者dell的idrac去
<cherrot> onlylove: 总之不明觉厉~
<onlylove> cherrot: 弄死你！
<cherrot> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 能用不能用的，我用vlc
<nyfair> jusss: 有啥混乱的？就是你vaapi vdpau之类的什么都不用管，老老实实装个mplayer就好
<onlylove> nyfair: 他就640KB内存，还没swap，不够用的，你理解下
<nyfair> jusss: 这不就是洗发水经常说得keep it simple silly么？
<palomino|working> ....
<cherrot> jusss: vlc / gmplayer
<palomino|working> 640k无论对谁来说都够了
<cherrot> 640k无论对谁来说都够了
<nyfair> jusss: sudo reboot
<onlylove> palomino|working: 盖子大叔你好 cc cherrot
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> nyfair: 真的让我混乱了。。。我去年装mplayer时还提示mplayer-vaapi和Mplayer冲突，当时设vo=vdpau还说找不到，现在突然给我说i卡可以用vdpau了一下颠覆我的常识。。。
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> what
<palomino|working> i卡能vdpau?
<jusss> palomino|working: 你也被颠覆了吧
<palomino|working> 是啊
<nyfair> i卡用vdpau不是半年前的旧闻么？
<palomino|working> O_O
<nyfair> 什么卡都用vdpau
<jusss> nyfair: 看，连破马这种有双泰坦的壕都不知道这回事
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> jusss: 因为人家不像你，老是找pron
<nyfair> porn
<palomino|working> libvdpau-va-gl with libva-intel-driver
<palomino|working> 真有啊- -
<jusss> palomino|working: vaapi merge进mplayer里，你知道了吗？
<palomino|working> 完全不知道啊... jusss
<nyfair> jusss: 这是哪条新闻？
<nyfair> 我可没说过
<jusss> palomino|working: 又一个颠覆了咱俩常识的
<jusss> nyfair: 不是你说的吗？
<nyfair> 我说得是mplayer-vaapi merge进去
<nyfair> 另外vaapi已死，有事烧纸
<jusss> [17:50:38] <nyfair> jusss: vaapi和vdpau已经merge进mplayer了吧，直接用mplayer就行了
<palomino|working> 神了- -
<nyfair> 好好，我语文是体育老师教的，语言组织有问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39017
<jusss> palomino|working: 太颠覆常识了。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 链接能发两个吗？
<jusss> nyfair: 半年期的新闻。。。
<palomino|working> 败了败了
<jusss> palomino|working: 你有啥想说的吗？
<nyfair> jusss: 我又不关注新闻，看archwiki的结果就行了
<palomino|working> 回家研究一下咋用去... jusss
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，怎么办，我已经被撞死N次了，还要继续尝试
<nyfair> jusss: 反正archwiki告诉你，装个vdpau就行了
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> nyfair: 那以后我的ff就可以用vdpau硬加速了？
<palomino|working> 加油 onlylove
<palomino|working> 我下班
<palomino|working> byebye各位
<onlylove> palomino|working: 加油做啥
<nyfair> jusss: flash可以，ff不行
<jusss> palomino|working: 研究完告诉我呀
<palomino|working> 继续尝试 onlylove
<palomino|working> 好... jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 双泰坦壕，就看你了
<palomino|working> = =
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我知道不行的，我是被要求尝试
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<palomino|working> 太惨了
 * palomino|working momo onlylove 
<jusss> palomino|working: 一定给我个结果啊
<palomino|working> 不急... jusss
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> ff要vdpau加速，你要花钱买那个gstreamer收费插件
<onlylove> ……
 * palomino|working slaps ^k^ 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你被k盯上了
<nyfair> jusss: g婊那个估计短期内没啥希望
<palomino|working> 走了走了
<palomino|working> byebye
<jusss> nyfair: 不用g婊，
<nyfair> 让你们支持html5，不支持flash，哈哈
<onlylove> nyfair: 我问你，libav和ffmpeg这几天有啥动静
<nyfair> onlylove: 不知道，最近似乎都在折腾h.265
<onlylove> nyfair: 有合并的希望没
<jusss> nyfair: 连root上g婊，都推三推四不让上，后来就不用它了，还是ff好，随便上
<onlylove> jusss: 你用root用chrome？
<nyfair> onlylove: 直接让蛋蛋问他同事不是更好，他们又不认识我
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 分裂就是那几个家伙弄出来的，到今天也只有ubuntu和debian用他们的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 我没重要数据也不是重要人物，没啥担心的
<onlylove> jusss: 我是因为没办法用chrome，你为啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 总觉得libav……唉，闹腾
<jusss> onlylove: 可以考虑chromium呀
<onlylove> nyfair: debian倒霉是因为那货维护debian的包，ubuntu又跟着上游走
<jusss> onlylove: 就是太大还得自己编译
<nyfair> onlylove: 当年不还雄心壮志的？把ffmpeg贬得一文不值，说什么代码审核混乱，用老掉牙的svn
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道我为什么不得不用不，因为flash！
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看libav现在还有动静，mplayer2今何在？
<onlylove> jusss: chrome有最新的flash，adobe就到11.2
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair，你们每次看到libav.org就没啥想法？ 非营利组织的av库
<alvin_rxg> Title: Libav (@ libav.org)
<onlylove> jusss: libav觉得编码风格更重要 就这样 cc nyfair
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair,里面应该有大量的adult video
<jusss> onlylove: ff每次都去adobe那下新的flash包
<onlylove> jusss: 白痴，看到av就只能想到porn
<onlylove> jusss: 你傻吧，自己看adobe的linux版flash去
<onlylove> jusss: 他要是超过11.2就神了
<onlylove> jusss: adobe都不维护了
<jusss> onlylove: chrome没remote_dns选项。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你连chrome什么时候给你开了远端dns你都不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 有没有的，我用它就是因为flash，没别的原因
<onlylove> jusss: 如果adobe有11.5的linux flash，我才懒得用那货
<jusss> onlylove: 开ssh后神奇的发现chrome不用开remote_dns就能上tw
<onlylove> jusss: 说你什么好……
<jusss> onlylove: 所以感觉很神奇，平时也没发现什么，但是chrome怎么就这么智能
<jusss> onlylove: 难道chrome给你搞的一直就没用过你的dns
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是我看他们的首页就觉得libav很小人啊。ffmpeg的主页还经常提到libav的人做了哪些贡献，libav一堆说自己哪里比ffmpeg好
<jusss> nyfair: ffmpeg不是还有个耻辱名单吗
<nyfair> jusss: 是啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 是啊，给人感觉很小人，但是ffmpeg做的只是开源软件应该做的吧
<nyfair> jusss: 哦，已经没了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以也不见得ffmpeg是君子
<nyfair> jusss: libav留着那名单，ffmpeg已经删了
<jusss> nyfair: 不过国内的手机上的播放器貌似都用的ffmpeg吧
<nyfair> jusss: 是
<onlylove> nyfair: 我给你贡献代码，你提不提我的名字，那是你自己的事情
<nyfair> 本来就不是什么君子吧，从他们对g婊的态度上
<nyfair> 你看出个解码器比g婊的快都要宣传一下表示自己NB
<jusss> nyfair: g婊有解码器？
<nyfair> jusss: 有啊，libvp8
<jusss> nyfair: 还真没听说过。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你到底是……远古时代来的？
<jusss> onlylove: 真没听说吗。。。
<nyfair> 现在不需要libvp8了，因为确实ffmpeg自产的更好
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是巨硬粉丝，来说下巨硬今天用apache授权开源winjs是打算闹哪样
<nyfair> onlylove: 喂喂，我肯定不是巨硬粉丝啊，只是日常应用觉得windows8更适合我
<nyfair> winjs是什么
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似就你还经常念叨下巨硬的好了，我用微软系统也就玩下游戏了
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.oschina.net/news/50407/microsoft-opensource-winjs-under-apache
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 迅雷xware下载使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457491 参考--http://nas1.cn/thread-80158-1-1.html 适合32位 1.下载相应CPU构架的迅雷固件 下载对应CPU的迅雷固件，解压缩到xunlei目录。使用上传工具把xunlei目录上传到NAS的迅雷下载目录，本文中迅雷下载目录为volume1/download/。
<^k^>  ─> 固件下载地址http://g.xunlei.com/thread-128-1-1.html 迅雷固件必须在挂载目录 2.安装迅雷程序 可以使用putty或者SecureCRT远程登录到NAS（需在NAS中开 …
<nyfair> onlylove: 我念叨巨硬好的时候肯定有linux做的不好的地方嘛
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50437/dotnetfoundation
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软宣布成立.NET基金会全面支持开源项目 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 微软打算用开源对抗开源了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我有天大的胆子都不敢说windows的shell比linux的好
<jusss> chdbits的字幕感觉真心比tlf强多了
<Sm4rkey> 開源不是好事嗎
<nyfair> jusss: tlf黑名单飘过
<Sm4rkey> 應該說 微軟被“赤化”了
<onlylove> 我真心累了……
<sennn> 不錯,我對微軟有了不一樣的見解
<nyfair> 上次指点tlf压片，结果进他们黑名单了，哈哈
<jusss> nyfair: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 多嘴的结果
<jusss> nyfair: 国内压片感觉没必要呀，国外的压片组还少吗
<jusss> nyfair: 字幕一搜全是sparks的
<sennn> 微軟很偉大
<nyfair> jusss: 正经的说，其他我不熟悉，但是动画这方面天朝rip组比国外的良心多了
<jusss> nyfair: 。。。几乎没看过动画。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 连chdbits的字幕组出的字幕也是sparks压的片，也不是他们自己组压的
<sennn> 魔鬼設計師 乔纳森
<nyfair> jusss: 所以我不评价我不熟悉的
<jusss> nyfair: tlf的貌似也是这样，tlf压的片还真没见过。。。当然快播上还是国内压的比较多
<jusss> nyfair: 圣城家园的都比tlf强
<nyfair> jusss: 有些老外动画压片组简直神经病，40g的原盘，能给你压出20g的东西来
<nyfair> 还告诉你，高码率=质量高
<nyfair> 那要压干嘛，直接下原盘不就得了
<jusss> nyfair: ...人家是玩pt的，我们是看bt的。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 最近看过的动画片还是去年在同学笔记本上看的剧场版q
<jusss> nyfair: 4个多g
<nyfair> 国内各种动画字幕组有的超闲的，还能给你写avs脚本修噪点
<nyfair> 所以看动画还是认准国内的吧
<nyfair> 哦，毛子的也不错
<jusss> nyfair: 看动画还是用快播吧
<nyfair> 毛子的动画组也挺良心的
<nyfair> 快播是什么
<jusss> nyfair: qvod
<jusss> nyfair: 宅男腐女撸管必备呀
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 再见
<jusss> 吃饭
<onlylove> 我终于成功的把自己坑了……
<Ager1> hello
<Ager1> hello all
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:11
<^k^> Ager1:点点点.  19:11
<Ager1> 有啥话题啊？
<sennn> 都很安靜
<Ager1> :)
<jusss> yunfan: dict.cn挂了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 最近几天的daily build都有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457493 我上周6装的daily build，本来一直用的好好的。 前天晚上手贱，想升级一下，结果upgrade之后就进不了桌面环境。 然后重新下载daily build，装了还是未遂。 今天刚刚下了最新的，依旧未遂。 还好公司电脑
<^k^>  ─> 上的ubuntu没upgrade，不然就杯具了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2014-04-04 19:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神帮忙，我的无线设置及菜单等全部消失了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457494 不知道什么时候消失的，我是DELL笔记本自带的ubuntn 系统，按FN+F2，蓝牙会有变化，没有无线的灯。现在在右上方已无无线的一切菜单和设置，系统设置中的网络设置也只有
<^k^>  ─> 有线，怎么办？ 网上一些方法，试过一些目前没有能解决的。请大神帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xixihaha2012 — 2014-04-04 19:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • omgubuntu.co.uk无法访问？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457496 我现在无法访问这个网站，你们能不能访问？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-04-04 20:36
<yunfan_chrome> ucloud太屌了 那个vps貌似是kvm搞的
<yunfan_chrome> 走个vnc登陆进去 在web界面上按重启 vnc里还能进到他的grub界面 去修改单用户
<jusss> yunfan: 我这dict.cn挂了貌似
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<jusss> yunfan: 一访问就出现iis 7的图标然后一点就去微软的网站饿了
<jusss> 呼叫 nyfair 破马大叔
<hoxily> http://en.dict.cn/news/view/29946
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/280319.htm
<yunfan_chrome> 终于有mips界的树莓派了
<jusss> hoxily: 404
<jusss> 到底是vaapi backend for vdpau还是 vaapi backend for vdpau ？？？看混了
<jusss> 几篇不同的文章说的不一样。。。
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/280211.htm  这个里面有个20美元的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 今天更新，就把ubuntu one从系统删除了! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457498 就把ubuntu one从系统删除了!就这个明显！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-04-04 21:14
<jusss> yunfan: 这种东西能在天朝卖吗？
<jusss> 估计有点困难
<yunfan_chrome> jusss: 叫啊蛋给你海淘一个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编程狂人第十八期--且行且珍惜 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457499 以梦为马山海间，风吹野火孤枕眠。 编程狂人周周看，不羡人间四月天。 编程路慢慢，爱情路漫漫，婚姻路慢慢，创业路漫漫（哪个都不易），且行且珍惜! 上链接： http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/yZh9rvMHQjqaU htt
<^k^>  ─> p://vdisk.weibo.com/s/yZh9rvMHQjqaU 统计信息: 发表于 由 doit61 — 2014-04-04 21:37
<jusss> 好安静
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCu1pa
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 吃饭了吗？
<jiero> /me 买了一个欧文键盘——不知道是哪个国家的哈，真不熟悉。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 13.10启动黑屏，但是startx可以启动桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457500 新手问题。。今天Ubuntu出了问题了。。。。可能是我手贱。。我觉得问题可能出在以下几个方面，但是不确定问题出在哪，求高手指点。。 症状是这样的：开机引导正常，但是屏幕上输出大概一
<^k^>  ─> 屏的文字之后就完全黑屏了（没有光标，什么都没有），按alt+ctrl+f2可以进字符模式，也可以登录，然后startx可以启动桌面。但是普通账 …
<myfract> 请问有人知道ubuntu如何休眠吗
<jusss> myfract: echo mem > /sys/power/state
<myfract> jusss: mem是代表内存？
<jusss> myfract: 嗯 suspend to ram
<jusss> myfract: 也suspend to disk 或者3.09加的frozen
<jusss> 睡觉
<myfract> jusss: 就是说先将内在放进电源状态的文件中，在suspend to ram的时候就会保存到硬盘了，是吧。
<myfract> 88
<gcell> 求教，radeon HD4200显卡是不是没有64位的linux驱动？
<sasa> 有
<gcell> sasa: 我在官网只看到一个X86的
<sasa> gcell: 你认为没有那就没有咯
<gcell> sasa: 多谢，是我看错了，显示是x86，但下载地址中的文件名有x64字样
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 贱猫因为拍照被抓了
<knownbad> ?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 茂名
<knownbad> 怎么了？
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 贱猫因为拍照被抓了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 反px
<knownbad> 对哦，我怎么没联想上。
<knownbad> 我之前看了但没联想起他的所在。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 擦 最近一直在荷兰
<knownbad> 不意外但担心他儿子。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你收来做养子？
<knownbad> 妈的，有的玩干嘛抱怨？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 玩鸡巴毛  项目
<knownbad> 不行，老婆有血亲情结得自个生。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 这项目更傻逼 我的软件早就完事
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆不是不能下蛋么
<knownbad> 你鸡巴毛不是留给老婆玩的吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 天天在那里好这耗着
<knownbad> 还不知道，正调理我自己着。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我鸡巴毛经常剃的
<knownbad> 我剃过但不适合。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 因为太小？
<knownbad> 你的？
<knownbad> 毛孔粗些，根本剃不干净。
<knownbad> 有段时间运动量大想这么干些。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 经常剃就行
<knownbad> 你怎么知道贱猫被抓了？
<knownbad> G+?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, G+
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆长居了？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你是说移民？
<knownbad> 贱猫好似没事嘛。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你都美国人了  她还不是绿卡
<knownbad> 她来美国落地就有绿卡。   今年底入籍。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 哦
<knownbad> 她不来长居干嘛嫁给我？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 也是
<knownbad> 给贱猫留言去。
<knownbad> 也好，终于让他有个实践思想的机会了。
<knownbad> 也算是巧合和难得。
<superTJD> 没人？
<superTJD> ofan: 好啊
<piggybox> O.o
<piggybox> who's 贱猫?
<superTJD> piggybox: ?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-05
<riniuge> 嗨
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于at命令对X11桌面的输出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457514 at设置的几个命令，想要在当前控制台输出，直接使用输出重定向>/dev/tty 或者>/dev/tty/n就可以了。 但是有一个问题，就是怎么开启程序并且在X11的图形界面上显示。比如说我想打开firefox，应该怎么写这
<^k^>  ─> 个at呢？求教！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanboyuan — 2014-04-05 10:12
<hoxily> riniuge: 一觉醒来就是9点多了。
<hoxily> riniuge: 你好啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Atheros ar9485 无线网卡无法启用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457515 华硕笔记本最近装了ubuntu 14.04，但是无线网卡死活无法启用，具体情况是点击启用无线但是无线仍然是被禁用状态 Code: rfkill list all 0: phy0: Wireless LAN    Soft blocked: no    Hard blocked: no 1: acer-
<^k^>  ─> wireless: Wireless LAN    Soft blocked: yes    Hard blocked: no 执行rfkill unblock all上面的还是不变 Code: lspci | grep -i 'network controller' 03:00.0 Network controll …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<hoxily> ^k^: 你好啊
<^k^> hoxily, 你介意我告诉其他人。  11:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:长二寸 : 一人名张仁,其妻爱偷人。张仁要出远门,对妻甚不放心,便用封条将妻私部封好,上写"张仁封"三个字。然而张仁走后,妻仍偷人,将那封条从中撕去一半,只剩下三个字的半边,成了"长二寸。"张仁回家一验,原封纸少了一半,便大打大骂妻子,说:"我走后你仍
<^k^>  ─> 偷人,情尚可恕,但你不该另写'长二寸'三字贴上气我,明明你是嫌我之短,喜人之长,岂不该打。"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 升级后网络管理图标消失,关机变成注销,deju-buk-monitor进程内存占用飙升 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457516 今早开机升级时, 提示只能部分升级, 于是通过命令行进行了upgrade和dist-upgrade, 然后运行了autoremove. 于是就变成了标题上的状态, 目前还发现无法加载其他设备, U
<^k^>  ─> 盘, 其他windows分区, 都不能加载. 尝试了坛友提到的sudo software-center, 但是无用. 尝试打开NETWORK MANAGER, 但是提示服务不兼容. 解决方法暂无, …
<imtxc> time
<hoxily> imtxc: 2014-04-05T1305+0800
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457517 安装ubuntu12.04时没联网，但是选择了安装第三方软件这个选项，然后安装时就卡在下载第43个文件了，我该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 silent-brain — 2014-04-05 13:00
<imtxc> hoxily: ?
<imtxc> hoxily: thx ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坐在云上 : 晴朗的天空上的一个角落,两个值勤的小天使在聊天: "明天的气象报告怎么样?" "明天是多云的天气。" "那太好了,我们明天就可以坐在云上,不会脚酸了。"
<leeeee> 小伙伴们！！！
<hoxily> leeeee: 阿姨上线了！！！！！！
<leeeee> ==
<hoxily> 论文写完了没？
<leeeee> 不去扫墓你凑什么热闹！！！
<leeeee> 早写完了  在改啊。。下周要定稿。。
<hoxily> 哦哦
<leeeee> 我欲哭无泪啊 。。
<leeeee> 盲审的小伙伴伤不起啊  室友们都回家玩去了  论文都没写的都回家了！！
<Ver1tas> = =
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 关于vim更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457518 想装一个vim插件，这个插件需要vim7.4的版本支持，但是源中没有7.4的vim，我从官网上下载了vim7.4,不知道我在不卸载原来vim版本的情况下装一个最新的可行吗？ 如果我卸载老版本的vim我曾经配置的插件还能用吗？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 魔鬼的惊叹 — 2014-04-05 15:13
<hoxily> stmsgebjgd: yooooo
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, yo毛
<hoxily> stmsgebjgd: 去扫墓了没？
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, 扫什么墓
<hoxily> jusss: yo
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<jusss> hoxily: 把你上次看的那个俄罗斯的种子的地址发个
<hoxily> jusss: angelica ？
<jusss> hoxily: 直接给网站更好
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 你不会自己搜索吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 其实想要网站
<jusss> http://www.76me.com 小K替我试试这个能访问吗
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/11VGoI
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 百度云 请输入提取密码
<hoxily> jusss: 提取码见私信……
<jusss> hoxily: 要网站呀。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 这么直白了。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 文件名上不是有网站名了么？
<hoxily> jusss: http://kickass.to/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<hoxily> http://kickass.to/usearch/ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Download ubuntu Torrents - KickassTorrents
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • minidwep扫描不到东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457519 启动minidwep的界面是这样的 不知道是不是无线网卡的问题，我的无线网卡可以上网，现在扫描扫不出任何东西 统计信息: 发表于 由 魔鬼的惊叹 — 2014-04-05 15:31
<leeeee> 哟哟切克闹
<hoxily> 药不能停
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈  有小伙伴找我玩 白白咯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问点击就能安装deb包的软件就啥名？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457521 找不到了，到底叫什么来着？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-04-05 15:52
<jusss> 呼叫破马和nyfair
<hoxily> ^k^: 你知道 nyfair 去哪里吗？
<^k^> hoxily, .. 休息一下 ..  16:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 美人效应 : 罗马一家自助餐厅的老板想出一个赚小费的妙计。他请来一位非常漂亮的姑娘,坐在柜台边收钱,以便使男客们神魂颠倒,慷慨解囊。 谁知那位姑娘上班后没过几天,就对老板说:"我想,我不如以前漂亮了。" 老板忙问:"这是怎么回事呢?" "现在,所有的男客都在
<^k^>  ─> 柜台边反复地数找给他们的零钱。"      
<sennn> hello everyone
<hoxily> sennn: hello back
<sennn> 終於有人回了!
<sgo11> hi, 我测试从美国一个服务器下载东西的速度，同样是电信。我家里的10M光纤宽带只有 5KB/s, 但是如果用手机电信3G的话，可以达到 100KB/s,有人知道这是啥道理吗？难道走的不是一个电信主干网？
<sennn> 不是,3g干擾少
<sgo11> sennn, 谢谢您的回复呀。为啥说3G干扰少呢？走的不是一条线路吗？难道走的不是同一个城市的电信主干网？
<sgo11> 我是北方的电信。
<sgo11> 10M光纤，真是好假。
<sgo11> senn 快回来。。。。
<sennnn> 滿血復活!
<sgo11> sennnn, 恭喜，恭喜。还是继续说说我的这个问题把。
<StarBrilliant> 喵
<StarBrilliant> 正在调教服务器的TCP/IP网络配置中
 * StarBrilliant 正在调教服务器的TCP/IP网络配置中
<sennnn> <sgo11> 具體問題具體分析
<sennnn> 服務器端還是用bsd好了
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 光纤宽带是宽带，不是光纤
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 别引战
<sennnn> 正解
<StarBrilliant> 光纤宽带的上行明显不够
<StarBrilliant> 所以是宽带
<StarBrilliant> 只是说速度达到了光纤的速度
<StarBrilliant> 但是仍然是ADSL
<sennnn> 對頭!!!
<StarBrilliant> 因为ADSL是上行下行非对称的
<sennnn> 很好
<StarBrilliant> 呵呵
<sennnn> 哈哈
<sgo11> 我就想知道，同样在一个地点。同样的网络供应商。都是电信的。下载同样地点的东西。美国服务器。为啥宽带 5KB/s，3G确是 100KB/s。我认为它们本身应该都走的是同一个电信主干网。
<StarBrilliant> 3G的理论速度是8M左右
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 你使用的是同一个设备么？
<sgo11> 现在不讨论ADSL还是光纤。讨论的是为什么同一个ISP。会产生这样的差距。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: traceroute一下给我看看
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 同一个设备是什么意思？
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 3G的理论速度是8M左右，100KB/s算慢！
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 忽略因为手机/电脑软件造成的问题
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 主要是去美国，肯定要慢的。我在国内。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 我的意思是，如果你在电脑上，后台一不小心开了360
<StarBrilliant> 下什么都慢啊
<StarBrilliant> 所以
<sennnn> 還要考慮到某某防火牆的問題,所以這個問題複雜了
<StarBrilliant> 是否是同一个设备呢？
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 那個不管
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 对不起，我不用windows已经15年了。
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 因為同樣是電信
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 那很好
<sennnn> 誰說不管
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 牆對同一個城市，同一個ISP會區別對待麼？
<sennnn> 當然會
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 確實電信的牆和聯通的牆會區別對待
<StarBrilliant> 但是同一個城市同一個ISP怎麼可能做到區別對待？
<sennnn> 呵呵
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207020/  之前的一个mtr记录。在电脑上的。手机还不能做这种测试。没装类似的软件。
<StarBrilliant> 手机上没必要了
<StarBrilliant> 我看看log
<StarBrilliant> digitalocean的VPS？
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 对。
<StarBrilliant> 这掉包有点碉堡
<StarBrilliant> 出在telia那边
<StarBrilliant> 看起来是出境之后的问题
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 昨天还400KB/s, 过了一天就这样了。
<StarBrilliant> 我今天也是
<StarBrilliant> 我到hostigation的
<StarBrilliant> 速度慢成翔
<StarBrilliant> 所以我在调教啊
<sennnn> 還是用日本或韓國或臺灣的mirrors吧,會好很多
<StarBrilliant> 是你自己的VPS么？
<StarBrilliant> 我在尝试 http://www.snooda.com/read/324
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<StarBrilliant> 我的一台VPS有显著提升
<sennnn> 下載我用某雷
<StarBrilliant> 另一台反而下降
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207039/ 这是另外一个。
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 那是什麼？Windows的軟體？
<sennnn> wine的
<sennnn> 進擊的WINE
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 我用axel、aria2c、yaww、deluge、transmission、amule——每種協定用不同的軟體來下載
<StarBrilliant> 而不是渣雷一站式
<StarBrilliant> 而且渣雷吸血的黑歷史
<StarBrilliant> 讓我不喜歡
<sennnn> 國情 這就是國情
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 我这种问题一般怎么解决？让电信更改路由？估计不现实。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 如果是你自己的服务器，试试看 http://www.snooda.com/read/324
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ net-speeder网速优化/加速器（适用于高延迟不稳定链路加速） - Snooda - Snooda's Blog
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 会有50%的机率提升，50%的机率恶化
<sennnn> 無解,省省吧 用vpn
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 更改路由的话，VPN不就是干这个事的？
<StarBrilliant> （当然VPN不是真的修改路由
<StarBrilliant> 如果对面那个digitalocean的服不在你的掌握中
<StarBrilliant> 挂VPN吧
<StarBrilliant> 我今天上YouTube只能看网页郁闷死了
<sennnn> 請用VPNBOOK 完全免費 請自行google
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 用免費VPN遲早會吃虧的
<sennnn> 不盡然!!!
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 会不会是地震造成的？
<sennnn> 只提一句,最近freebsd社區進展神速.
<sennnn> 深有感觸
<sennnn> 不排除
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 禁止挑起聖戰！
<sennnn> 海底光纜受損
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 地震？我去看看啥时候地震了。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 今天
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 这个不是说没可能。但是电信3G和联通3G速度还是超快的。这个又何解？
<sennnn> 準備寫你篇文章
<sennnn> 幾篇
<StarBrilliant> 说不定是不同的部门管的
<StarBrilliant> 配置了不同的路由表
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 你的手机上真的没有traceroute？
<StarBrilliant> 原版traceroute也好啊
<StarBrilliant> 或者你从服务器上traceroute你的手机IP
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 手机上没有。安卓系统。装啥软件？
<sgo11> 就算有了这个，知道了正确的路由。有啥用？我能改变我电脑的路由跳点吗？
<sennnn> 還真能
<sgo11> sennnn, 怎么自己改路由表？请教一下。谢谢。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 你改不了运营商的路由表
<sennnn> 黑他
<StarBrilliant> sennnn: 別搗亂
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 你查询到你手机的IP地址
<StarBrilliant> 然后从服务器上traceroute回来
<StarBrilliant> 这样不就也能得到正确的路由信息了么
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 我的意思是说，既然你手机装不了traceroute工具（其实可以装）
<StarBrilliant> 那就反向traceroute回来
<StarBrilliant> 然后给我log
<StarBrilliant> 我看看是不是走同一个城市骨干网
<StarBrilliant> （查询本机IP我自己做了个页面 http://erhandsome.org/~brilliant/ip.cgi
<StarBrilliant> 或者用著名的 http://ip.cn
<StarBrilliant> ^k^: http://erhandsome.org/~brilliant/ip.cgi 出不来了？
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<StarBrilliant> 23333333333333333
<StarBrilliant> 继续调戏 http://erhandsome.org/~brilliant/ip.cgi
<StarBrilliant> 难道是光缆真的断了？！
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 谢谢回复。我自己琢磨一下吧。
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 我这边速度终于上来了
<StarBrilliant> sgo11: 我可以达到100KB的速度了
<StarBrilliant> 原来只有10KB/s
<StarBrilliant> 200KB/s了
<sgo11> StarBrilliant, 我这还不行。还是11KB。现在要出去吃饭，吃完饭回来再测试把。谢谢分享数据哈。呵呵。
<iyzsong> - -
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]升级ubuntu 1404后依赖出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457522 Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        正在更正依赖关系... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：   libboost-system1.5
<^k^>  ─> 3.0 libcolamd2.7.1 libdb5.1:i386 libdns99   libebackend-1.2-6 libedata-book-1.2-17 libedata-cal-1.2-20 libgsoap3   libgweather-3-3 libhud-client2 libllvm3.3 libllvm3.3:i386   lib …
 * hoxily 七点多了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级ubuntu 1404后依赖出错解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457522 Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        正在更正依赖关系... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：   libboost-system1.53.
<^k^>  ─> 0 libcolamd2.7.1 libdb5.1:i386 libdns99   libebackend-1.2-6 libedata-book-1.2-17 libedata-cal-1.2-20 libgsoap3   libgweather-3-3 libhud-client2 libllvm3.3 libllvm3.3:i386   libmj …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级ubuntu 1404后依赖出错解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457522 Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        正在更正依赖关系... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：   libboost-system1.53.
<^k^>  ─> 0 libcolamd2.7.1 libdb5.1:i386 libdns99   libebackend-1.2-6 libedata-book-1.2-17 libedata-cal-1.2-20 libgsoap3   libgweather-3-3 libhud-client2 libllvm3.3 libllvm3.3:i386   libmj …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，ubuntu14.04 今天的更新安装后进不了桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457523 如题，系统启动后在登录界面输入密码后就没反应了，一直卡在登录界面。然后我到字符界面输入startx然后屏幕就黑了。。。用unity -reset显示错误信息： WARNING:no DISPLAY variable set,settin
<^k^>  ─> g it to :0 ERROR :the reset option is now deprecated, 求大神解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hujingjie1034 — 2014-04-05 19:44
<jusss> 好安静呀
<quininer> 是啊
<jusss> quininer: 是因为周末吗
<quininer> jusss 是因为清明
<jusss> quininer: 于是都出去啪啪了？
<quininer> jusss 清明时节啪啪帕
<jusss> quininer: 你怎么没去呀
<quininer> 没有妹子
<jusss> hoxily_droid`: 你的droid有2ip
<breeze_growing> hey there guys how is ur day today ?
<quininer> 。。
<hoxily> jusss: 刚才拿着手机去门。联通3G网络连上来的。
<hoxily> jusss: 回来后自动连接无线路由，于是IP变了。
<quininer> 好机智
<hoxily> 出门
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 你怎么暴露 姓名 还有 电话了。。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己填的。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 你怎么能这样， 这里貌似只有我是暴露了 个人信息的
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: :p
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 好吧， 这里只有 我俩是 暴露过 个人信息
<quininer> hoxily 看名字难道是妹子？
<Roman__> 据阿披diprem啊
<Roman__> 哎呀 抱歉
<Roman__> 好多人啊
<quininer> 。。
<Roman__> 怎么都不说话呢
 * hoxily 凡人怎么可能理解暴露狂的想法呢。
<hoxily> quininer: I'm male.
 * quininer - -
<quininer> hoxiky what is male?
<quininer> hoxily 好吧我懂了- -
<hoxily> quininer: 你英语没过关啊。
<quininer> hoxily 是的- -
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 『求助』安装compiz并设置效果后，标题栏，任务栏全都消失了，登陆后只剩下壁纸了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457524 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovewsm — 2014-04-05 20:19
<hoxily> quininer: female 才是妹子。
<quininer> female 是谁
<hoxily> quininer: 昨天你上IRC了没？
<quininer> hoxily 没有
<hoxily> quininer: 我以为你会问有IRC是谁。
<hoxily> quininer: 我以为你会问我IRC是谁。
<quininer> hoxily IRC是谁
 * hoxily 这是个什么梗？
 * quininer 不好玩
<Roman__> ( ′ 没人聊天啊
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`)
<Roman__> 哎呀
<MeaCu1pa> .
<Roman__> 没人气啊
<Roman__> 是因为大家都睡觉了？
 * MeaCu1pa 现在的gmail, 界面以及恶臭到我专门装了个chrome作为gmail客户端...
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 不要用gmail不就好了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你不是fetchmail加msmtp了吗。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: windows, firefox
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 最近没有linux了
<Roman__> 怎样快速加入对方名字啊？
<MeaCu1pa> Roman__: tab 看你客户端
<Roman__> 诶···我用的是weechat
<Roman__> MeaCu1pa: 果然是哦
<October21> jusss: hello
<Roman__> 各位 彩色的名字是如何实现的？
<October21> 插件之类
<Roman__> 啊 原来如此
<October21> 那只是各个客户端的行为
<October21> 你可以开启这个功能
<Roman__> October21: 原来如此
<October21> 我的是 .irssi/scripts/autorun/nicklist.pl
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 我用的是weechat 完全不知道运作 而且跟irssi似乎有很大差别？
<Roman__> 总之输入栏上面一行蓝色看起来确实很不爽···也不知道怎么该颜色
<October21> 你可以看看weechat的wiki看看如何设置
<Roman__> 嗯哼 正在看着
<Roman__> 平常在线的人多么？
<October21> 八九十人吧
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 会聊天的人呢
<Roman__> 看上去现在大家都在挂机
<October21> 我刚才发错了irssi的是nickcolor.pl
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 太阳绝不为它所做的善事后悔，也从不指望任何报酬。 
<Roman__> 哦~ 原来如此
<October21> 周末嘛……
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 诶 也是哦
<October21> 一般都有人聊，不过技术话题相对少……
<hoxily> Roman__: 输入框上面的那一条不是用来显示状态信息的吗？
<Roman__> hoxily: 是啊··· 不过蓝色的很刺眼 而且 看上去好像也没什么有实际意义的状态啊
<hoxily> Roman__: 这玩意儿没了就不知道当前在哪个频道了。
<October21>  /topic
<Roman__> hoxily: 顶上不是还有一条么
<hoxily> Roman__: 如果你同时连接多个IRC服务器，进入多个频道的话。
<Roman__> October21: ( ′_ゝ`) ~ 诶 是哦  技术性的东西没有那么多好聊的嘛
<Roman__> hoxily: 诶 是哦
<October21> 主要是没多少人在这里聊这个
<hoxily> October21: 来一发用英语怎么说？
<Roman__> fuck me plz
<October21> Roman__: 你是程序员？
<Roman__> October21: 实际上是it运维 程序员的好朋友
<October21> hoxily: 你问错了人？
<October21> Roman__: 我是业余的linux用户……
<Roman__> 哦··· 说起来 一般情况下 其实 并不会经常有机会用linux的吧
<Roman__> October21: 即便是我 也就公司服务器是linux 自己的话 还是w8为主
<October21> 我不是坐办公室的，对这个没要求
<Roman__> 哦？这样啊··· 但是不需要玩游戏消遣么
<October21> 我在学校时也只是为了上学校网站才用虚拟机上
<October21> 我一般就浏览网页吧，偶尔去学下编程
<Roman__> 哦？ 这样啊 好吧
<Roman__> 所以说起来 你是做什么的呢
<October21> 我玩游戏就玩玩开源的fps罢了
<October21> 我是无机非金属材料工程
<Roman__> 哦 开源fps 我所知道的只有 urbanterror？
<MeaCu1pa> urbanterror 一开始只是一个Q3的mod
<Roman__> 嗯哼··· 然后精简掉了火箭跳····
<October21> redeclipse
<MeaCu1pa> 从OpenGL上，一上来就开源，几乎是做不出游戏的
<MeaCu1pa> 都是少数大牛做好了，再开源
<MeaCu1pa> social coding是搞不定的
<Roman__> 哦~
<sasa> Roman__: 你是程序员的好朋友？运维不是程序员的死对头么
<Roman__> sasa: 别这样说 我跟我们开发部的程序猿关系很好的
<Roman__> 程序猿的死对头应该是市场部
<sasa> Roman__: 老实说，没多少机会用linux也没多少机会用windows
<Roman__> sasa: 哦 是果粉啊··· 真是不错
<mntcdrom> 开源有什么好的游戏
<Roman__> sasa: mac osx 除了用不太上以外实在也是找不出其他问题了
<sasa> Roman__: 不是果粉，就是不上班了就不怎么爱开电脑了，用win也行用lin也行没啥区别
<Roman__> sasa: 哦··· 好吧··· 不开电脑的话 有什么事情可做呢？
<Roman__> sasa: 虽然我也很想不碰电脑···但是如果不碰的话 就更无聊了
 * MeaCu1pa 程序员和市场部都是cost centre....
<sasa> Roman__: 春天到了，出去拍花拍草打鸟
<Roman__> MeaCu1pa: ( ′_ゝ`) ~ 是啊
<Roman__> sasa: 我i····
<Roman__> sasa: 唔··· 可惜还在底层奋斗 实在没有闲情逸致了
<October21> 我们这边公司有iMac
<sasa> Roman__: 那你开电脑都做啥
<October21> 用着不太舒服
<October21> 主要是使用大文件时卡得要命
<Roman__> sasa: 折腾折腾服务器 去逛各个论坛 看看又有什么新东西出了··· 毕竟运维嘛 广度最重要了 个人认为
<Roman__> October21: ( ′_ゝ`) ~ 诶 要是是 mac pro 就会好很多了吧
<October21> 我感觉和win64的速度差不多
<sasa> Roman__: 你和服务器多大仇……
<Roman__> October21: 诶 这样哦 话说回来 w864绝赞啊 好过w7
<sasa> Roman__: 还有，逛论坛不是上班时候的事情么
<Roman__> sasa: 这个嘛 因为折腾起来很爽啊
<October21> 显示效果很差的……
<Roman__> sasa: ( ′_ゝ`) 上班的时候嘛 可以泡办公室的妹子啊
<sasa> Roman__: make -j24？
<Roman__> October21: 哦~ ？
<sasa> Roman__: 运维办公室有妹子？
<Roman__> sasa: 小公司啦 我又不用坐在办公室里 我会经常晃到客服那边调戏客服妹子的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不明白了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457525 在ubuntu13.10中本来是root用户但是该了标准用户锁定后原来的密码不能解锁了为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cailaiching — 2014-04-05 21:36
<mntcdrom> 运维是什么
<Roman__> 就是维护服务器啊 单机啊之类的
<sasa> Roman__: 我一开始被忽悠的不轻，然后人各种不要我
<Roman__> ssh连接后再使用这种输入中文的东西果然是不稳定
<sasa> Roman__: 后来发现TMD一群骗子
<Roman__> sasa: 哦？ 诶 是谁忽悠你 ？ 我错过了什么么
<Roman__> sasa: 我刚刚重载了weechat
<sasa> Roman__: 说我没受过培训，如何如何
<sasa> Roman__: 没，我找工作的事情
<Roman__> sasa: 哦····额··
<sasa> Roman__: 后来发现那些人，大都没学历，除了会忽悠以外没发现特长，都能找到工作
<October21> Roman__: 用手机也可以啊
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) ~
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 关于wine下运行校园网客户端的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457527 在学校上网需要一个校园网客户端，但是这个客户端只支持windows系统（即exe文件），按照网上的做法，下载了一个wine，然后成功在wine下安装了该客户端，但是在却无法运行，每次打开会出现虚拟
<Roman__> October21: 是啊···不过因为刚好连在服务器上 所以用服务器聊天 感觉挺好的
<^k^>  ─> 桌面一闪即逝的现象（类似“闪退”），始终无法运行，没法联网很急，求大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 silent-brain — 2014-04-05 21:40
<October21> 虽然我也觉得用ssh上很方便
<Roman__> sasa: 唔 所以说找工作还是要有自信
<sasa> Roman__: 所以从那以后就决定和国内所谓运维划清界限
<Roman__> October21: 主要还是因为ssh连接的话 好像画面很容易崩溃
<Roman__> 尤其是输入中文
<Roman__> sasa: ( ′_ゝ`) ··· 诶 这样啊
<October21> 和这个没关系吧
<October21> irc是纯文字的
<October21> 要X比较费劲吧
<October21> win下也有不少IRC工具
<Roman__> October21: 主要还是比如输入一个汉子是两个字符 然后删除应该只能删除一个字符 所以很容易界面崩溃
<Roman__> October21: mirc···打但是界面不讨喜
<October21> hexchat
<sasa> Roman__: quassel thunderbird chatzilla pigdin
<sasa> Roman__: 这些都有win版本
<October21> HexChat is an IRC
<October21> client based on XChat
<Roman__> 唔 倒也是哦 不过irc这么有年代感的东西 还是在纯命令行使用才带感嘛
<October21> XChat win下的版本是收费的
<October21> mirc也是收费的
<Roman__> 嗯哼 所以我都是用破解版的
<Roman__> 但是即便如此 mirc的界面依旧不讨喜
<October21> 试试 Hexchat
<Roman__> Hexchat 看上去很科学啊
<Roman__> 界面很不错
<sasa> 纯命令行……irssi
<Roman__> 一开始我是用irssi来着 然后就在尝试weechat
<iyzsong> weechat+
<Roman__> 总的来说 如果不输入中文的话 weechat还是比较可以接受的
<mntcdrom> weechat好用吗
<Roman__> 还行 至少看上去比较鲜艳
<iyzsong> 不用配置..
<Roman__> 不过说实话 linux作为主系统的话 不能用qq实在也是个硬伤
<sasa> webqq
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) ··· 网页版毕竟还不是个事嘛
<sasa> 我因为QQ这事恨得牙疼
<sasa> 网页版已经可以传文件了
<endle> wine qq?
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 与其劳心劳力wine个不好用的qq还不如装个win
<October21> 不好意思，我掉线了
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) ~
<endle> win 下写代码太蛋疼。。。
<endle> 配置开发环境难受的要死
<Roman__> 写代码不都用myeclipse么？
<endle> vim 党路过
<October21> myeclipse是什么？
<Roman__> 集成开发环境的编程器
<^k^> October21: define:myeclipse Mar 25, 2014 |...| Liberty Profile, New Editors & More for |MyEclipse| Blue. |MyEclipse| Blue 2014 is now available with more built in support for We... Visit All Blog / ...
<Roman__> 写代码比较方便
<October21> 和eclipse有什么区别
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 那我就不太清楚了 毕竟我是用不上的 好像是有点区别
<sasa> 偶尔写scripts的表示vim够用了
<Roman__> 上次开发部一伙人就着 eclipse和myeclipse哪个好还争论了一番
<Roman__> 写shell也表示vim够用
<sasa> Roman__: 乃光写shell不写别的？
<mk3548208> myeclipse不是要钱吗，难道不差钱
<Roman__> sasa: 运维的话··· 会写shell不就足够了嘛
<Roman__> mk3548208: 破解嘛
<sasa> Roman__: 不够哦
<Roman__> sasa: ( ′_ゝ`) ··· 不够也没办法了··· 我可没打算在运维一条路上走到黑
<sasa> Roman__: 如果可能，你最好会perl python ruby的一种
<Roman__> 现在应该是流行 python
<sasa> Roman__: 那你打算怎么办，国内的环境决定你没法在运维一条路走到黑
<hoxily> Roman__: ssh连接linux，然后开weechat？
<mk3548208> 亏你们还是搞技术的(￣.￣)　
<mk3548208> netbeans不是也很好吗
<Roman__> hoxily: 是啊 ssh然后weechat
<sasa> Roman__: 你看科罗拉多大学的那个sysadmin，都可以写书
<Roman__> mk3548208: 是啊 好像是还不错
<hoxily> Roman__: 推荐ssh连上后，先开tmux或者screen，然后在tmux里面再开weechat
<mk3548208> php，java都很不错，就是写js差了点
<Roman__> sasa: ( ′_ゝ`) ~ 唔 算了吧 将来嘛 还是要转管理的···
<Roman__> hoxily: 哦？ 听上去很有道理的样子 我试试
<sasa> 将来搞不搞计算机行业都在两说
<Roman__> mk3548208: 我的某个同事就是用的那个
<hoxily> Roman__: 这样子可以在网络意外断开后，tmux attach重新连上。weechat并不终止。
<Roman__> sasa: 是啊···
<Roman__> hoxily: 实际上ssh倒是挺稳定的 我自己这边是10m/s的电信 服务器是100m/s的····
<hoxily> 远程ssh操作linux，怎么可以没有tmux/screen呢。
<Roman__> hoxily: 主要还是中文输入的一多 weechat界面就会崩溃
<hoxily> Roman__: 奇怪。我这里没问题的。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机出问题了，帮忙看看该如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457528 前2天还正常，更新update ,upgrade后虚拟机OS就像死机一样，反应很慢，后来删除虚拟机OS重装也不行！先说明一下，我的虚拟机存放目录指定的是在windows分区里（NTFS分区），也就是说我把
<Roman__> hoxily: 哦？ 唔 那是为什么呢 你用的什么ssh工具？
<Roman__> hoxily: 我用的是 xshell4
<hoxily> Roman__: archlinux系统安装在虚拟机中。
<Roman__> hoxily: 好吧
<hoxily> Roman__: 然后在Windows下用putty连
<hoxily> Roman__: xshell好用？
<Roman__> hoxily: putty么··· 单独连接倒是不错 不过因为我有20+服务器要管理 putty用起来就比较麻烦了
<hoxily> xshell的中文支持不好？
<Roman__> 还行 至少服务器多的时候 标签式的管理就很科学了
<Roman__> 也不是吧 xshell本身就有中文了 是什么的问题呢 我也不知道哦
<sasa> 表示xshell一般
<hoxily> Roman__: 以前玩shell.cjb.net提供的ssh帐号时，用Bitvise Tunnelier的terminal对中文支持很渣。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free Shell Accounts (@ cjb.net)
<Roman__> hoxily: 我最早用的ssh工具也是bitvise
<noeyesee> 有人知道acfun弹幕引用的字体是什么么，chrome上乱码，网上那些方法都没效
<Roman__> hoxily: 那时候看到有一个可以ssh连接上去后可以开启桌面共享 感觉很吊 惊为天人
<Roman__> hoxily: 后来知道tunnel 然后就再也没用过bitvise了
<Roman__> noeyesee: 引用？ 评论区？
<hoxily> Roman__: 如果你不介意在Windows快捷方式里泄露密码的话，可以在putty的快捷方式里设置好 user password host等信息。双击运行自动输入用户名、密码。
<Roman__> hoxily: 这个我倒是知道 但是一桌面的快捷方式仍旧很难管理 毕竟有20+服务器
<noeyesee> 不是评论区哪儿，就视频上显示那些弹幕，英文和数字都显示完美
<sasa> Roman__: putty可以保存会话啊
<Roman__> noeyesee: 我要是没记错 那个字体是可以修改的啊 所以你不需要管他原来是什么字体 你只管把微软雅黑放进去 然后把弹幕字体改成微软雅黑
<noeyesee> 怎么改，那个文件
<noeyesee> 有链接么
<Roman__> sasa: 但是相对于xshell···还是xshell比较好看一些嘛
<Roman__> noeyesee: ( ′_ゝ`) ········ 弹幕高级设置啊···
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机安装不了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457529 前2天还正常，更新update ,upgrade后虚拟机OS就像死机一样，反应很慢，后来删除虚拟机OS重装也不行！先说明一下，我的虚拟机存放目录指定的是在windows分区里（NTFS分区），也就是说我把windows分区自动
<hoxily> Roman__: 要不你试一下tmux
<Roman__> 也好哦 那我就试试看
<hoxily> Roman__: 在其中一台机上配置好，
<hoxily> Roman__: 然后从这台机器出发连接其他机器。
<Roman__> h
<hoxily> Roman__: 这样你就可以在一个tmux session里管理所有服务器了。
<Roman__> hoxily: 啊？ ( ′_ゝ`) ···这是什么概念？
<Roman__> 哦····
<Roman__> 额·····
<Roman__> 额······
<Roman__> 想法不错···但是····
<Roman__> 好像···变得更麻烦了
<hoxily> Roman__: 是么？
<Roman__> h
<Roman__> hoxily: 是的
<hoxily> Roman__: 也许图形界面比较直观一些。
<Roman__> hoxily: 是的···就是这么回事 图形界面真的会很直观
<sasa> 你们的服务器不是同一管理集中配置么
<Roman__> tmux和screen哪个好些？
<hoxily> Roman__: tmux好一些。
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) ~ 显然不是啊 就算是服务器位置的话 两台在北京 两台是阿里云 公司机房里又有若干台
<sasa> 习惯，无所谓好坏，你要问这个就会导致vim和emacs的那种问题
<Roman__> 然后我自己也有一大堆服务器
<sasa> 有密钥嘛
<Roman__> 啊···简单的说 就是会引起战争啊
<sasa> 我表示最多在shell里开几个标签
<Roman__> 最多会开···不确定哦 5-6 一般都会开这么多
<Roman__> 而且还会有好几个是专门开起来做tunnel的
<Roman__> 即便是翻墙也是用国外的ssh tunnel实现的啊
<sasa> 而且linux里面sftp ssh scp各种东西直接用，比win方便多了
<sasa> Roman__: 听说阿里云经常各种故障？
<Roman__> sasa: 还好吧 至今没出故障诶
<Roman__> 倒是在北京机房的机器 经常会出各种问题
<sasa> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39028
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) ···唔 不可靠的伙伴啊
<Roman__>  
<Roman__>  
<Roman__> clear
<mk3548208> 那个网上外包是怎么回事
<mk3548208> 有个人加我QQ，要我每天工作2小时，还要teamview工作，周结算工资
<Roman__> mk3548208: 那是什么？
<mk3548208> Roman__,我也不知道，要我改下bug，还说系统完成98%了
<Roman__> mk3548208: ( ′_ゝ`) ···完全不了解了···
<sasa>  /msg NickServ identify love
<Roman__> 话说亚马逊的免费服务器用起来还是挺不错的
<hoxily> sasa: 你的密码暴露了。
<sasa> hoxily: 改了
<sasa> hoxily: 偷懒，identify的时候复制的，多复制了个空格
<hoxily> sasa: 最好在server buffer上输入。
<cece> 午夜！！！
<hoxily> sasa: 在channel buffer上输irc命令一不小心就当成文本发出去了。
<sasa> hoxily: 同感
<gebjgd> sasa, 感同
<gebjgd> 茂名两年轻人被活活打死 警察拖尸走照片曝光
<gebjgd> 中国广东茂名市反PX活动抗争多天，4月3号下午，政府举行PX项目新闻发布会，数万人包围市政府，由于政府在新闻发布会上公然撒谎〝没有打死人〞，也没提到PX项目是否取消，引发民众不满。当天晚上，数千民众再次聚集市政府门前抗议。今天（4日），有民众爆料，茂名明湖商场麦当劳门口活生生的打死两个年轻人，戳穿中共当局的谎言
<Roman__> 每年退党人数连起来可绕地球3圈
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`)
<Roman__> 在用着hexchat
<Roman__> 感觉上来说···· 没有我看google截图里的帅气
<sasa> Roman__: 这是那啥新闻吧，没啥置信度吧
<Roman__> sasa, 现在来说 我看新闻都是相信一般
<Roman__> 相信一半
<Roman__> 不过刚刚那个····好吧 完全不相信
<gebjgd> sasa, 是不是真的 去找个茂名的人问下就知道了
<gebjgd> Roman__, 这里有人是茂名的
<sasa> gebjgd: 表示有些事谣传的厉害，当地人都不一定知道真假
<Roman__> gebjgd:  啊 不 我是说 退党人加起来绕地球3圈
<Roman__> gebjgd: 警察打死人嘛 我倒是相信一半··· 不过另一方面来说 有那么多人闹 只打死那一个人 这个嘛
<gebjgd> Roman__, 也是 屁民多  死一两没关系
<Roman__> gebjgd: ( ´_ゝ`) ~ 那也不是哦··· 打死人还是不对 只是 只打死那一个人 说明那个人相比也是做了其他人没做的事情
<gebjgd> Roman__, 这种人是领袖
<Roman__> gebjgd: 当然 这只是我按照常理猜测的···没有任何事实根据··· 所以···具体是怎么样···反正我也不会知道了
<Roman__> gebjgd: 唔··· 不过说起来 这都是第几个城市闹了？ px有这么重要？ 要冒着这样的大不讳去弄？
<gebjgd> Roman__, 你没明白这叫民主话语权
<Roman__> gebjgd: 这个我当然是知道了 不过先去除政治性 就px项目这件事情来说···· 地方政府为何要如此执着呢？
<gebjgd> Roman__, 利益
<gebjgd> Roman__, 为什么中国的房价贵的这么执着呢
<sasa> Roman__: 钱
<Roman__> 但是至少房价还没这样明目张胆的打死人嘛
<sasa> Roman__: 没明目张胆更可怕
<gebjgd> Roman__, 还不明目张胆？
<Roman__> 之前至少还想着事情不要闹大 弄隐晦一点 现在直接不管那么多 打死拉倒···这是猪队友拉仇恨的节奏嘛
<Roman__> 难道都是打算捞完这票就全家跑路的节奏么？
<gebjgd> Roman__, 难道不是么？
<gebjgd> Roman__, 广东省跑路的官员太多了
<sasa> Roman__: 意外，你懂得，比方说那个卖西瓜的
<Roman__> gebjgd: ( ´_ゝ`) ~ 唔··· 真是令人欣慰
<Roman__> sasa: 所以我们最终奋斗的目标也是跑路咯
<gebjgd> Roman__, 孺子可教
<Roman__> gebjgd: 唔 当初半羽上台 大家都是抱着 新领导 新气象 的希望·~ 唉 中国政府这个恶性肿瘤看来指望自己能好 显然是不现实
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`) 哎呀 没有挂代理来着··· 失误 失误
<sasa> Roman__: 他改变不了什么的
<Roman__> sasa: 话说你连ip都没隐藏啊
<sasa> Roman__: 他的政策再好，也架不住下面执行的走歪路
<Roman__> sasa: 是啊~ 冰冻三尺
<gebjgd> Roman__, 你才知道
<gebjgd> Roman__, 现在才醒悟
<Roman__> gebjgd: 其实知道是知道的·· 08年抢尸那会我也曾在各个贴吧发帖来着·· 但是·· 这次px事件啊·· 真是太让人有想法了
<gebjgd> Roman__, 贴吧？
<gebjgd> Roman__, 笑抽了
<Roman__> gebjgd: 这应该怎么算呢·· 首先是有前车之鉴·· 很多地方闹 地方政府最终选择是让步 然后 现在又出来提px 这已经是不长脑子了 然后 这次还这么强硬 真的是在刷底限了
<Roman__> 08年那会贴吧还好的····
<gebjgd> Roman__, 1948年那会儿中国还好吧
<sasa> 不讨论历史和政治
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`)
<Roman__> 嗯 不讨论政治
<Roman__> 要讨论也要下次套个tor再说
<sasa> 还要套上cloak
<Roman__> 套上tor的话 cloak都无所谓了
<Roman__> 反正也不是自己的真实ip
<sasa> 墙内tor不好用的
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`) ~ 你以为我会只套一层代理么
<Roman__> 墙内至少也要2层再出墙
<sasa> 两层……
<Roman__> 我有朋友是搞天网的···所以电信级别的我还是知道一些
<gebjgd> Roman__, 赞
<Roman__> 诶~ 话说 我在看基于github的blog  jekyii 和 octopress 感觉 上来说 我偏向喜欢octopress 看上去比较好看
<Roman__> bye
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-06
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 帮忙理解virtualbox手册里这一节的准确描述 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457532 9.14. Fine-tuning timers and time synchronization 9.14.1. Configuring the guest time stamp counter (TSC) to reflect guest execution By default, VirtualBox keeps all sources of time visible to the guest synchronized to a single time source, the
<^k^>  ─> monotonic host time. This reflects the assumptions of many guest operating systems, which expect all time sources to reflect "wall clock" time. In special circumstances it may be u …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nJmIPqUTAACJVRdvibAAALq6AL2zaAAAIlt929.jpg 怎么还不熟?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linus封杀了一名Red Hat的内核开发者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457533 来源:Solidot 作者:WinterIsComing Linus Torvalds在内核开发者邮件列表上宣布封杀一名Red Hat的内核开发者，理由是不想为他的代码“擦屁股”。Kay Sievers是一位知名的内核程序员，是systemd的关键开发者之一
<sennnn> 上午好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 你为什么没有女朋友？——论某些linuxer让人受不了的高冷思维。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457534 我这里先点明一个非常重要的前提：全文都是以“小白”，或者说，普通用户的角度来展开叙述的，如果你自认为是一个高大上的GEEK，让出门向右，不送 其实很久
<sennnn> 說的是
<zenNamaste> ....
<sennnn> 我始終沒有女朋友,可能就是以上原因
<zenNamaste> sennnn: 或者因为你本质上是个基佬.
<sennnn> 絕不是
<jiero> zenNamaste:   我昨天对嫂子说了我是基
<zenNamaste> jiero: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 宣布出柜?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 什么？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 出柜？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩... 就是说, 公开承认自己是基佬.
<jiero> sennnn: 没有女朋友最大的可能是根本不在乎女朋友
<zenNamaste> sennnn: 别自欺欺人了, 其实你内心深处就是个基佬.
<zenNamaste> sennnn: 你虽然表面上喜欢女性, 但是内心深处惧怕她们, 抗拒她们, 对不对?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。背景是：她问我我的择（女）友标准，我说了两条：比我聪明，和我思维差不太多。然后我突然说了句：这标准好像真的没考虑性别呢。
<zenNamaste> jiero: lol~
<zenNamaste> jiero: 和你思维差不太多, 比较难.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 嗯。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 所以男女都不限了。。。
<sennnn> 無語了......
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste
<jiero> zenNamaste: 另外，我被买了伴郎礼服。
<lucky_> zenNamaste: lumia1020怎么样
<sennnn> 恐婚症
<jiero> zenNamaste: 一套衣服花费比我自己买过的全部衣物费用还要高。
<jiero> lucky_: 人家送你就接受了
<jiero> lainme: 返乡了么。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我的笔记本升级到了 14.04 大概音频bug修复了把。。。我猜。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 没有
<zenNamaste> jiero: 肯定没修复
<zenNamaste> jiero: 最近kernel没有这个修改
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我这里3.14的kernel, audio codec 都还是100%
<jiero> zenNamaste: 感觉，powertop界面变了，不知道怎么找这个问题了。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦, 不对, 我在听歌...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 按tab, 切换到device stats呀
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<douglas> 14.04发布了？
<zenNamaste> douglas: 谁知道.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 那个不显示如此了。
 * zenNamaste 讨厌半年来一次的发布, 所以讨厌ubuntu
<jiero> zenNamaste: 不显示消耗。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 那就不知道了... powertop的原理我不是很懂.
<zenNamaste> jiero: 貌似是msr
<zenNamaste> jiero: 或者直接读取acpi?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你停止音乐后会如何？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 感觉我的笔记本开无线后，现在能支持接近4个小时了。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 肯定还是100% 没跑
<zenNamaste> jiero: 关闭音乐还不够, 还要关闭所有对音乐设备有open的应用.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。这种bug都不修。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 但是alsa的那个PA 什么的音频服务, 貌似一直open着这音频设备.
<zenNamaste> jiero: 所有一直是100%不稀奇
<jiero> zenNamaste: 好像只有 0% 100% 两档
 * zenNamaste 以上仅为猜测
<zenNamaste> jiero: 可能吧
<lucky_> jiero: 看上去好耀眼的样子，不知道使用感如何
<douglas> zenNamaste 所以我换了Debian
<jiero> zenNamaste: 那可是 0.9~1.9w的消耗哈。
<zenNamaste> douglas: debian还区分那么多, 更没好感
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这么多????
<zenNamaste> jiero: codec没这么多吧?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 以前 powertop这样标记的
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我记得
<jiero> zenNamaste: 平均消耗 如果没了这个bug，我的笔记本能多跑10%的时间。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这个bug, 消不掉
<maokk> 请问有没有人知道如何在conky里显示占用流量最大的3个进程？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 嗯。
<macint0sh> 求分享conky
<zenNamaste> jiero: 主要是, upstream考虑节电的时候, 都是在考虑cpu
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我都不知道音频的codec有没有s2状态, 如果有的话, 兴许能修
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你可以关闭键盘上的led灯来达到节电的目的....
<jiero> zenNamaste: 现在我看到了我的无线 861 mW     47.8 pkts/s  Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi)
<zenNamaste> jiero: 实际上你没有在用?
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我在用，但是真的这么高哈。
<jiero> zenNamaste:      0 mW      0.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Analog Devices 修好了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我擦...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 怎么可能...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 没听说有这方面的patch呀
<zenNamaste> jiero: 有个tunable, 很赞.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 不知道啊。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 有个enable audio codec power managment
<jiero> zenNamaste:    2.29 W     69.0 pkts/s  Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi) 巨大的消耗。
<zenNamaste> jiero: tunables  进去之后有设置的吧
<zenNamaste> jiero: 刚把nmi watchdog 给关了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 不知道呢。。。我没看到那些。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 这样就可以了？
<zenNamaste>  echo '1' > '/sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save'     <-  这个是声卡的电源管理
<zenNamaste> jiero: nmi只是用不到, 默认又开启, 所以很烦
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。你的是这个噢。
<zenNamaste>  echo 'auto' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1b.0/power/control'  <-- 还有这个, 也是音频的, 不过要看你的声卡设备号
<zenNamaste> echo 'on' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:03:00.0/power/control'     <--- 这个是我的无线网卡. echo on就一直开着, echo auto就是自动节电.
<zenNamaste> jiero: ^^
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你自己查一下设备号, 应该能搞定
<zenNamaste> jiero: lspci嘛
<zenNamaste> alvin_rxg: nnnd, 你要干吗?!
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。你搜到了。。。
<zenNamaste> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<zenNamaste> 我的无线网卡.
<jiero> zenNamaste: grep 都是区分大小写的。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: grep -i
<zenNamaste> jiero: 忽略大小写
<jiero> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<jiero> 我的。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。我成了伸手党了。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste 太照顾我了
<zenNamaste> echo 'auto' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/power/control'
<zenNamaste> jiero: ^^ 上面这个命令,执行之后, 过一会儿试试看? 我不知道有没有用
<zenNamaste> jiero: 要是还不行, 就把auto 换成 off
<jiero> ~$ sudo echo 'on' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/power/control'
<jiero> bash: /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/power/control: Permission denied
<jiero> lol
<zenNamaste> jiero: .... .... ....
<jiero> zenNamaste: 竟然是只读么。
<zenNamaste> jiero: su -c "echo xxxxxxx"
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这样才行
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。不懂。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不然你的sudo只是给echo权限, 后面的 > 还是普通用户
<zenNamaste> su -c "echo 'on' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/power/control'"
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你不要用on呀, 你要用auto
<jiero> zenNamaste: 结果我没设置 su 的密码，还是 sudo su 了。。。
<jiero> root 密码没有。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦. .. .... ....
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我发现powertop第一项就是这个呢。。。早已设置了。。。
<vipzrx> debian中安装什么软件，能在右键的菜单中出现解压
<zenNamaste> jiero: .. 你不是说找不到tunables吗..
<zenNamaste> jiero: 那你直接echo off
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这下就开心了
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 论坛搜不到? 这个跟你的桌面环境有关系
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。我混乱了。
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: file browser related
<jiero> zenNamaste: 好像没有。
<vipzrx> file-roller?
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦... 咱俩的powertop区别很大...
<jiero> zenNamaste: gnome的右键菜单要搞不容易。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 看样子没有
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩, 但是网上有现成儿的
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我比较懒
<jiero> zenNamaste: 是我开启的时候不是全屏 宽度不够
<zenNamaste> jiero: lol~
<zenNamaste> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> 3.85 W     46.9 pkts/s  Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi)
<jiero> 这也太高了
<zenNamaste> 吃饭去先
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦胚
<jiero> maplebeats: 开车回老家了么。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04为什末一点桌面旁边的搜索就会死机呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457536 刚刚常鲜装了个14.04但是一点搜索就会死机，但是有时候用键盘上的WINDOS键不会死机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunzhong8106 — 2014-04-06 11:24
<macint0sh> 。。。
<imtxc> 今天好多人在啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 从白云山回来了?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要的是父亲 :     小彬和妈妈上街,看见一个穷苦女人带着黝黑瘦弱的小孩子,哀怜的求助:"请可怜可怜这孩子吧！他没有父亲呀！ "小彬的母亲赶紧丢了一个十元硬币给那孩子。小彬有点迷惑的说:"妈妈,您给他钱有什么用?他要的是父亲呀！ "   
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7.4iceweasel视频播放白屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457537 debian7.4下iceweasel播放视频显示白屏，可是chrome却能正常显示视频，求高手帮忙解决，本人小白一个，拦截广告用的是adblock plus和youkuantiads with player，禁用后依旧没有解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 Le0 — 2014-04-0
<^k^>  ─> 6 11:46
<sennnn> 我打算寫本書
<sennnn> 一般需要多少字才能出版呢?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊
<iGoogle> sennnn: 自己出钱就可以。
<iGoogle> 先自己预定1w套，啥出版社都愿意出。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 臭屁托，在干吗
<imtxc> iGoogle: 啊？我啥事侯当托儿了，刚吃了饭缓支烟。。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我今天看这我的三星手机屏幕被划得不行了，然后就使劲擦，结果擦着擦着发现上面居然贴着张膜。。 nnd，原来我是贴着膜一直把这个手机用坏了
<iGoogle> 臭屁托，，不是托儿，是一种爱称。通常是说可爱的意思，但是说话有点臭屁的人。
<iGoogle> 陀，砣，佗。发音是duo
<imtxc> 这么高级啊
<imtxc> lol，这是长沙话？
<sennnn> 寫一本偽現實小說
<sennnn> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu没有亮度调节条，没法调整亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457541 很无奈，记得以前在系统设置，亮度里面有个亮度条，可以调节。现在再打开是一闪而过。目前是这样--上图 1.png 对了 还有一个问题，我的本机硬盘不够安装Linux的了，我想安装到移动硬盘
<^k^>  ─> 上。怎么安装？grub？ 在Windows下不能用啊。我的Linux目前跑在虚拟机中。 谢谢各位了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CRoot — 2014-04-06 14:34
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 记得以前有人发过一个地震预警的小脚本 现在找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457542 求 链接 不知道还能不能找到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-04-06 14:52
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 所谓爱国心，是指你既生为这个国家的国民，对于这个国家，当比对其他一切的国家信仰得高贵优越。--萧伯纳 
<PaleFire> 地震预警。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.10如何安装极点五笔啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457543 Ubuntu13.10如何安装极点五笔啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-06 15:20
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu13 无线网络被硬件开关禁用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457544 我用一个u盘作启动盘，把ubuntu13安装在另一个u盘上，可是安装完进入系统后就提示无线网络被硬件开关禁用，明明在启动盘进去时都能用无线，反而安装后的系统被禁用，我在
<sennnn> 唉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 标语 : 某系体育实力强大,每次运动会都得第一名。一次运动会上,该系打出标语:兄第系科努力拼搏,勇夺第二！
<jiero> 噢。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 结果，还是达不到 macbook air 那样续航 12小时的一半。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  另外，好久没对比，现在看来mac的汉字渲染是不如linux的。
<imtxc> jiero: 嗨
<jiero> imtxc: 哈
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了？
<jiero> imtxc:  mac 怎么优化渲染？
<jiero> imtxc: mac文字那算虚还是字体错误？
<Roman__> 啦啦
<Roman__> 各位
<sennnn> osx已經沒有尋在意義了
<sennnn> 存在
<PaleFire> whoami
<imtxc> 我哪里知道 mac 嘛
<^kk^> mu
<^kk^> imtxc: 我也没用过mac
 * ^kk^ 最近有人要买东西吗, 美亚?
<fyang> .
<fyang> 有人吗？
<fyang> ？
<^k^> fyang:点点点.  18:35
<fyang> ？
<fyang> ..
<fyang> 请问一下大家有没有别的irc频道
<Jack77213> #freenode
<imtxc> ^k^: 买啥
<fyang> ?
<imtxc> ^kk^: 买啥
<^k^> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  18:38
<fyang> 什么买啥
<^kk^> imtxc: 钱包.
<^kk^> imtxc: 我的那个太厚了
<fyang> 你们真有聊
<fyang> 为什么不用qq
<fyang> 你们的系统都是ubuntu吗？
<imtxc> ^kk^: 今天smzdm上推荐的那个怎么样
<fyang> 还有别人吗？
<imtxc> ^kk^: 美亚上好多钱包装不了红色的。。。
<fyang> #fyang
<fyang> 加#fyang与我聊天
<fyang> 加#fyang
<^kk^> imtxc: 我老爸给了我一个刚刚...
<^kk^> imtxc: 给的那个很赞, 我刚把我那几毛钱放过去
<^kk^> imtxc: 我没有红色的呀, 我都是毛票
<imtxc> ^kk^: .....
<imtxc> whois ^kk^
<imtxc> 还有没有人管了，这里有人炫富
<fyang> .
<fyang> .
<fyang> .
<fyang> .
<fyang> 快加聊天室#fyang
<imtxc> whois fyang
<fyang> ？
<fyang> 你的命令书错了
<fyang> 应该是/whois fyang
<fyang> 前面有斜刚
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 启动后，无法自动挂载windows 的盘符，需要Log out 一下才正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457546 Hi, all 我的ubuntu 是从12.10 升级过来的，有时开机能自动发现windows的盘，有时不能，需要Log out 一下才行，是什么原因，有人遇到过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kgd.zh
<^k^>  ─> en — 2014-04-06 20:13
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好啊
<quininer> 早上好
<Guest81007> 早上好？
<hoxily> quininer: 早上？
 * quininer 我就那么一说- -
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 周末果然安静呀
<jusss> 你有i卡吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [不是什么大问题]为什么我上网必须通过路由器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457547 我家用的 GPON 终端是华为的 HG8240，电脑直接连接时只能放问部分网站，而接上路由器以后就可以访问所有网站，这是为什么？ 我用的系统是 Ubuntu 14.04。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 Hello World! — 2014-04-06 20:59
<jiero> jusss: 果然安静了。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 alpha080
<jiero> roylez: 活着么
 * jiero 继续拜 lainme
<October21> jiero: 周末还这麽活跃
<jiero> October21: 。反正外面一直电视声音。
<October21> 我周末没休……
<jiero> October21:  你的抉择
<jiero> October21:  wifi网卡就能用掉 1/5 电池。太黑暗了。
<October21> 嗯，行业性质
<jiero> October21: 你是什么行业？忽悠业？
<October21> 网卡好像有个省电模式
<October21> jiero: tiles
<jiero> October21: 启用了，平均功耗2.* W
<jiero> October21: 噢。烧砖块的啊。
<jiero> October21: 你眼里有多少砖块啊。太复杂了。
<October21> 嗯，你让我看这方面的书，结果我真的做了瓷片
<October21> 目前实习是在瓷片
<October21> 没有弄设计，只是试制……
<jiero> October21:  发些你的设计啊
<jiero> October21: 欧。
<jiero> October21: 发些你的模仿品
<October21> 试制只是去在生产中做出样板相似的
<October21> 我还没注意拍照
<jiero> October21: 噢。你不是在工作么。
<October21> 实习而已
<October21> 下次拍几张给你，这边还是有漂亮的砖
<jiero> October21: 你也做个哈。
<jiero> October21: 各种纹理
<jiero> October21: 现在干嘛中？
<jiero> imtxc: 刚到货了最原始的 PS 手柄。
<yunfan> imtxc: 看看这个   @bar(input):button2
<jiero> imtxc:  linux下支持手柄的游戏不算多哈。
<jiero> yunfan: 饭，你竟然在
<jiero> 晕饭
<yunfan> imtxc:你们甘肃有个太阳能熔炉项目 真心不错
<yunfan> October21: 你烧什么瓷片？
<hoxily> jusss: 没有
<October21> 一般是 300x600 的瓷砖
<imtxc> ??
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥项目
<imtxc> yunfan: 有链接不
<noeyesee> 各位晚上好，我删除了一些系统预装软件，rhythmbox等，然后apt-get autoremove删除依赖软件，结果很多有用的预装软件都会删掉，是关联上的问题么？怎么解决
<imtxc> noeyesee: 再装回来
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这客户端没法复制  你自己搜 甘肃武威  太阳能熔炉
<yunfan> imtxc: 感觉那东西小巧实用 笔法国人的好多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> 可惜淘宝上卖的大型透镜太他妈贵了
<yunfan> 要上千块
<yunfan> 1-200的都是35-50cm的
<yunfan> 要不然我自己也可以做个小型太阳能熔炉用
<yunfan> 用反射镜 电机成本受不了
<imtxc> 我搜一下
<noeyesee> 但是它会删掉300多个软件，一些系统的组件也会删掉，我手贱用了，reboot结果只能用字符界面了
<imtxc> jiero: 那个手柄支持 linux？
<imtxc> jiero: 可是 linux 下能玩什么游戏呢
<yunfan> 擦 是淘宝卖家太黑了  imtxc
<yunfan> imtxc: alibaba上1m左右的才卖不到100
<yunfan> 淘宝上卖1200+
<yunfan> 不过他们是当舞台反射用
<yunfan> 估计跟摄影器材那样黑
<yunfan> 看错 不是alibaba 是ebay 但是价格确实是 RMB
<yunfan> 美刀25
<yunfan> 看来要让蛋蛋给我买一对了
<hoxily> jusss: 这个是你的客户端设置的吗？ jusss (~xxxxxx@27.129.240.176) has quit (Quit: No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)
<jiero> imtxc: 支持， 可以玩一些比如 flightgear astromenance rig of rods 之类的。
<jiero> yunfan: 要买，就买 aliexpress哈。
<jiero> yunfan: 有时候 ebay 香港包邮价格比taobao便宜
<imtxc> yunfan: 没看到那个多好玩。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那没啥用啊
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 玩格斗，就可以4人了。键盘的范围最多3个人。
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个温度可以上2000度  在家练东西都可以了啊
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 虽然你也可以买个电弧炉  但是耗电太厉害
<jiero> yunfan: 电磁炉么
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以在家融硬币 融易拉罐什么的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我之前还看到有人用那个启动斯特林发动机来发电
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是想大部分工业冶炼温度都在这个范围内 可以研究自给自足
<jiero> yunfan: 你要研究3d金属打印么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 那个大神指导下！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457549 u盘装Ubuntu12.04，选择安装后屏幕就黑了，留下一个竖线在哪里闪，加载不了下一步，怎么回事啊？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-04-06 21:54
<yunfan> jiero: 不是  是 sustainable life
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 那是需要金属的啊。。
<yunfan> jiero: 融易拉罐
<yunfan> jiero: 另外 一毛钱硬币的含铁量比1元的1/10大多了
<yunfan> 另外我一一直想知道 用磁铁石吸到的铁粉是不是可以炼铁
<imtxc> 高级
<jiero> yunfan: 易拉罐制作什么？鱼钩？
<jiero> yunfan: 斧头？
<jiero> yunfan: 铝啊。。。
<yunfan> 有铁也有铝 可乐的就是钢灌
<jiero> imtxc: 高级高级
<yunfan> 还有 如果有高温 可以用水汽+木炭 做水煤气燃料用  额
<yunfan> 还可以烧玻璃 这个我最希望尝试
<jiero> yunfan: 琉璃还容易些。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统的软件图标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457551 ubuntu13.10系统装的gnome桌面，如何把程序软件的图标放到桌面上呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-06 22:07
<jiero> yunfan: 尝试吹玻璃 吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 吹成灯泡
<yunfan> jiero: 你要有钱  什么都没问题 大不了自己造高炉
<yunfan> 我这不是屌丝玩法么 太阳能不要钱
<yunfan> 也不搞高科技 反正几秒就化  就手动调角度好了
<jiero> imtxc: 话说。现在有什么游戏用手柄玩好玩的。。。
<October21> jiero: RoR 你是怎么安装的？
<jiero> October21: 噢。有个 portable linux binary
<October21> 我上次没编译过……
<jiero> October21: 有运气成分。
<jiero> yunfan: 太阳能，或者风能带动转化热能
<jiero> imtxc:  linux 游戏还是策略游戏偏多。
<jiero> imtxc:  基本上 70% 大型游戏都是偏动脑。。。
<jiero> October21:  http://www.portablelinuxgames.org/?id=rigsofrods
<^k^> ⇪ t: Portable Games for Linux - rigsofrods
<jiero> October21: 手柄能玩什么游戏啊。。。
<jiero> 感觉手柄玩什么都不好用。
<jiero> 我玩动作游戏只会右手控制方向。
<jiero> 没人了。。。
<October21> jiero: ps模拟器？
<jiero> October21: 不玩模拟。。。
<jiero> October21: 噢。我突然发现 plee the bear 好像可以。那种2d 平台游戏。。。
<October21> 我没玩过那些游戏机所以偶尔会去玩模拟器
<jiero> October21: mario 64
<jiero> October21:  N64的3D游戏很多好玩的。。。
<jiero> October21: 果然，plee the bear 可以
<October21> 能
<October21> n64的模拟器效果怎么样？
<jiero> October21: 晕。。。为啥 plee the bear 突然性能大幅降低了。。。
<October21> 我还没玩过……
<jiero> October21: 一般吧。windows有好的。linux那个倒是更新的最新。
<jiero> October21: http://www.desura.com/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Games | Desura
<jrk0> imadper 是谁？ 有没有主页？
<jiero> jrk0: 是内核测试员，没
<October21> Release 1-archlinux
<jrk0> imadper是么时候给内核做过测试了？
<jrk0> 有没有mailing list的link?
<October21> 只能用在archlinux上吗？
<jiero> jrk0: 我以为是。
<jiero> jrk0: 哈哈
<jiero> October21:  https://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<^k^> ⇪ t: mupen64plus - N64 emulator and plugins for Linux, Mac OSX, FreeBSD, and Windows - Google Project Hosting
<jiero> jrk0: 好像是给他们公司内核测试的，未必在你关注的 mailing list
<jiero> October21: 什么意思？
<jiero> gish
<jrk0> jiero: 他是哪件公司的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助：如何在Ubuntu 12.04LTS版本上下载Android源代码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457552 按照官方教程里面的步骤操作，最后repo sync总是下载不了。有没有好的教程来指导一下呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdf517 — 2014-04-06 22:30
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2967264444?pn=3
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ =转=重温中国的抗日神剧。已被神剧雷翻~_地下城与勇士吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助，关于云主机的第二块硬盘。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457553 云主机的第二块硬盘。使用fdisk命令新建分区。结果把分区表搞乱了。在云面板里重做系统也无法恢复分区表。请教大神帮忙解决。 fdisk -l 后出现下面的结果。。已经搞不定了。。。。大
<^k^>  ─> 神帮看看，在线等。 Disk /dev/sda: 21.5 GB, 21474836480 bytes 222 heads, 30 sectors/track, 6297 cylinders Units = cylinders of 6660 * 512 = 3409920 bytes Sector size (logi …
<leeeee> 有人吗？？？？、
<leeeee> 呼叫！！！
<hoxily> leeeee: What's up?
<leeeee> 私聊
<leeeee> call我下
<Azurewrath> 新人报到
<hoxily> Azurewrath: 愤青你好。
<Azurewrath> hoxily, 卧槽神翻译……
<Azurewrath> hoxily, 这尼玛是碧蓝怒火好么……多文艺瞬间被翻译到二逼
<hoxily> Azurewrath: 贴吧上是这么叫的。
<hoxily> Azurewrath: 要不就是战网上这么叫。
<Azurewrath> hoxily, 呵呵呵～
<Azurewrath> hoxily, 你这样调戏新人，我感到压力很大
<leeeee> 有人吗？？？
<felixonmars> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=554941039
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ 打出了旧版碧蓝怒火(Azurewrath)_暗黑破坏神吧_百度贴吧
<felixonmars> Azurewrath: 还真是翻译成愤青了...
<Azurewrath> felixonmars, 呵呵呵呵呵呵呵……
<Azurewrath> felixonmars, 你不会也混暗吧吧？
<felixonmars> 不会~
<leeeee> 这都谁啊
<leeeee> 我怎么都不认识啊
<Azurewrath> 新人
<leeeee> 原来如此
<leeeee> 新人好
<Azurewrath> 你号
<Azurewrath> 好
<felixonmars> 我也是新人呢
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 新什么人
<felixonmars> 刚过生日嘛, 变成全新的猫了
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 不卖萌会死啊
<felixonmars> gebjgd: 这个...可能真的会
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛呢
<StarBrilliant> 那个git托管服务可以有private repo?
<stardiviner> StarBrilliant: Bitbucket
<StarBrilliant> stardiviner: thanks
<StarBrilliant> git@osc 怎么样呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-30
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装Ubuntu13.10提示不能下载iso文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469178 ~1.jpg~0.jpg 出现了一个错误:Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO 我试过把目标磁盘改NTFS 断过网络连接 目录全英文 放在同一个目录下 都是正常的 有没有什么办法能解决？ { 都说用U盘能解决 如
<^k^>  ─> 果真的没办法了能不能把U盘刻录系统的方法的教学地址发一下; } zz: 扯淡那些伤 — …
<SouppuoS> lsblk
<SouppuoS> ls
<SouppuoS> 抱歉发错
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04下面用火狐浏览器字体显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469179 浏览器里面字体有的粗有的细，看着很不习惯。 用的是AMD的，显卡，不知道是浏览器的缘故还是显卡的缘故。 zz: shuizaiku7 — 2015-03-30 9:33
<jusss> join #linuxcn
<iIlL10Oo> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/windows-start-service.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Reference Manual :: 2.3.6.7 Starting MySQL Server as a Microsoft Windows Service
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 公司的wifi无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469180 1，住的地方的wifi可以连接 2，公司的wifi手机和win10都可以连接 3，ubuntu15.04，笔记本 Atheros AR9285 zz: 屋村住哪座 — 2015-03-30 10:52
<iIlL10Oo> 怎么给频道加颜色功能？
<O0XX> iIlL10Oo: 加特效啊
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛君
<O0XX> roylez: 扎西得嘞
<cherrot> O0XX, 蛤蟆
<O0XX> cherrot: 兔兔
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<iIlL10Oo> O0XX: 是的，怎么加
<roylez> O0XX: https://ruthlessray.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/inventing-favicon-ico/
<roylez> O0XX: yuncli支持断点续传了，赶紧升级吧
<O0XX> roylez: 赞.. 扎西你太腻害了,我太葱白你了..
<roylez> O0XX: 766行了...
<O0XX> roylez: 赶紧把离线加上
<roylez> O0XX: 离线这个加不了。。。除非用web的API
<cherrot> roylez, 什么云？
<O0XX> roylez: 那我下片片还得开网页
<roylez> cherrot: 百度云
 * cherrot web api 向来都限速吧
<cherrot> roylez, 赞啊
<roylez> cherrot: https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<^k^> ⇪ ti: roylez/yuncli · GitHub
<roylez> O0XX: http://jandan.net/2015/03/30/two-new-dragon.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 新发现两种粉色蜈蚣
<roylez> O0XX: 牛逼大发了，虫子自带氰化物毒素...
<O0XX> roylez: 然后呢?不小心爬嘴里咬一下就挂了?
<roylez> O0XX: 估计会
<cherrot> O0XX, 和蜈蚣亲个嘴就挂了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 早
 * O0XX_ 色象今天没来?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 发现 cloud_dl 貌似是可以的...不过添加的下载在网页上看不见
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 那存哪了?
<fanqie> ^k^: hi
<^k^> fanqie:点点点.  12:04
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 就存在你的api home了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 那可以啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 你debug on，给个磁力链，然后可以看response
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 而且被秒的下载，也不会在dl里面有返回
<iIlL10Oo>  /mode #ubuntu-cn -c
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 擦，又给我not authorized的回应，抽风
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • firefox 到底什么毛病， 地址栏和搜索栏中的文字无法复制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469182 如题！ 地址栏和搜索栏中的文字复制不上， 左键单击拖动之后文字被清除， 在空白处单击三次也是清除， 太不方便了！！！！！！ 另外如果使用 提供搜索建议 这一项的话
<^k^>  ─> ， 输入浏览器地址时会卡死 zz: myubunt_720 — 2015-03-30 12:15
<nyfair> 辣鸡gcc支持c++新特性bug多的一逼.当年支持regex库的时候敢直接用空实现糊弄人你敢信?
<nyfair> gcc还有这种黑历史？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: gcc现在确实发展的不如别人
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 空实现 bug多什么的, 都是还没正式release
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我以为是黑历史，结果一查就是这两三年的事
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 非x86平台性能差倒是真的, x86平台也比intel家编译器性能差好多
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 几个铁板gnu粉，现在都转用msvc了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 比如mame ffmpeg
<nyfair> 以前都不支持msvc编译的，现在官方下载都是用巨硬编译的
<sulit> 你们用clang啊
<nyfair> sulit: clang这垃圾比gcc还烂
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 被别人逼得
<sulit> nyfair: 好吧，我先歇会
<sulit> QiongMangHuo: 那linux kernel怎么用GCC
<QiongMangHuo> sulit: http://adam8157.info/blog/2014/08/why-does-linux-kernel-depend-on-gcc-for-now/
<nyfair> gcc编译linux kernel比clang好得多，所以clang比gcc还要烂
<^k^> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 口胡
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<sulit> nyfair: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo>    1   + Mar 30 2015  GuruDigger         [ 23K]  [GuruDigger] 您的预注册申请已经审批通过
<palomino|working> O_o
<QiongMangHuo> 谁尼码预注册过了????
<QiongMangHuo> 抓我的邮件地址给我简历账号还这么明目张胆
<QiongMangHuo> 建立
<nyfair> 御宅暴君是谁？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 谁知道啊
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 你给的链接打不开
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 好了，开了，真心慢
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 国外云 不稳定正常
<nyfair> 10个商业软件9个是废品，100个开源软件99个是废品
<nyfair> 为什么这么说，我就是写开源软件的
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<nyfair> 上回无聊上g婊mail清理垃圾邮件，发现有个三个月前github上的bug issue。想了想，跑去留个言too lazy to fix，然后close掉了
<palomino|working> 不错
<nyfair> 又没钱又不影响我自己使用，fix他妹啊
<luobo> nyfair: 有时候拼的是基情
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣渣
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> 喜闻乐见
<palomino|working> 自作孽 roylez
<luobo> kk为什么是禁23s
<palomino|working> 大概是随机的
<nyfair> 因为它本人是个233
<nyfair> 人革联
<luobo> 好吧
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 离线下载已经好了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 原来是必须要用 c.pcs 服务器
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<roylez> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo 如何？
<iIlL10Oo> g 葱白
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 葱白 |葱白|，中药名。为百合科植物葱近根部的鳞茎。我国各地均有种植，随时可采。采挖后 ，切去须根及叶，剥去外膜，鲜用。味辛，性温。具有发汗解表，通达阳气的功效。
<palomino|working> g 扎西
<^k^> palomino|working: 扎西 多吉|扎西|（藏文：རྡོ་རྗེ་བཀྲ་ཤིས་，威利：rdo rje bkra shis，Dorje Tashi，1973年 －），藏族富豪，因涉案被判无期徒刑，没收43亿元财产。 1989年，多吉|扎西|从甘肃 ...
<QiongMangHuo> g 自恋
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: 自恋 |自戀|（英语：narcissism），形容自我陶醉的行為或習慣，可被視為是一種性格，或是 一種集體行為造成的現象。嚴格來說，可被觀察到|自戀|現象的人物應區分為三種類型 ： ...
<palomino|working> 哎呦卧槽，43亿
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 这个还可以不用交互的用
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 更加崇拜扎西了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: ./yuncli da magnet:......
<palomino|working> 可不
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我去找个片子试试
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 还可以这样，所以，写个脚本去扫荡整个海盗湾，不是梦
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 没这么大空间..
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 你可以当度娘的付费用户...
<palomino|working> .....
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 度娘不让我爽, 我不付费给度娘
<nyfair> roylez: 可以用115终身会员
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 👍
<iIlL10Oo> 度酿会不会自动检测AV文件名，然后删了
<nyfair> roylez: 度娘现在限速了
<palomino|working> 即便用百度云管家下载貌似也不怎么快
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 人家不查文件名，只查md5，也不删文件，只是给你的下载返回个302
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我这里居然没有U+01f44d这个
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 破字体
<nyfair> 115下载直接10M，超级赞
<palomino|working> :O
<roylez> nyfair: 不能跟土豪妹你比
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: md5简单，你在视频文件末尾加几个字节，md5就变了
<O0XX|Qiong> iIlL10Oo: 那也不能快速离线下载了啊
<iIlL10Oo> 那倒是
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 简单毛。你以为我没想过.... 度娘的 creatsuperfile 在服务器上都不能对屏蔽的文件操作
<nyfair> roylez: 狗屁，根本不是这个原则
<iIlL10Oo> 我比较笨
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 扎西你又淘气了...
<nyfair> roylez: 你给我解释下为什么这个被说成是违禁内容http://dwz.cn/thbgm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 百度云 网盘-链接不存在
<iIlL10Oo> 人工的智能
<roylez> nyfair: 都不知道是嘛文件
<nyfair> roylez: 里面就几个xml文件
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 哪里违禁了?
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair:  度娘不是说了 分享取消了么?
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 不是，这个路径是我分享的。别人看是分享取消，我自己看是有违禁内容
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 那不知道了
<nyfair> 显然不是根据md5
<roylez> nyfair: 有二货点了举报吧
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 貌似现在也开始抓版权了, 我以前放的 win7的iso现在也不能下
<O0XX|Qiong> 载了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 是么，我这里还有一个可以下呢
<gfxmode> roylez: yuncli和bcloud有差别么？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 回车键有问题? 好几回了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我有两个, 一个是win7 sp1 u一个是win7 sp1, u的那个不能下
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: win7 中文sp1 respin过一次
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: erc的问题
<roylez> gfxmode: 后面一个没用过，Python写的吧？yuncli我用ruby写的，主要是模仿lftp的命令，然后就是没有任何依赖的库
<gfxmode> roylez: nice，我回头看看
 * gfxmode 赞美 roylez 
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<O0XX|Qiong> gfxmode: 是这个格式
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 啥？好使不？
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我刚下了一个
<gfxmode> roylez:  赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: lol
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赶紧去v2ex宣传下啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 没账号....
<nyfair> 尼玛，暖暖到底有多赚钱，这都出3代了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 暖暖是什么?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我去ubuntu.org.cn发个帖吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu | 全球领先的用于个人电脑、平板及手机的操作系统 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 1代叫暖暖环游世界
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 暖暖环游世界......
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 什么东西?
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我第一次也是从腐女 nyfair 这里听到这名字的
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 是嘛我没查过，就这名字就很奇葩
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 游戏
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 手游
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 嗷
<nyfair> ┋◆冃.狌.交.伖，释.鲂.压.劦、棑.解.漃.瘼◆ 真 人】视||频. █网.址：wWw. GitHub 。Com◆┋
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: server现在咋啥都没有了?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 哦，这个倒是，无所谓
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 马上可以加上。不过不建议换服务器。其他的服务器不能用离线
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我建议这样, da的时候切换服务器
<nyfair> 穷死了，我现在要每晚直播玩游戏，你们给不给我twitch账号paypal送钱啊
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 完了再切回来
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 为嘛....
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 果聊
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 万一其他的快呢?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: servers其实也提示 c.pcs 最快的
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 好吧
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我以前没把他当默认主要是觉得这个域名丑
<gfxmode> 我试用了1个月阿里云，58元/月的，体验不好，下个东西不够快
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赞!
 * QiongMangHuo 我了个去 https://github.com/systemdaemon/systemd/tree/master/src/linux   cc O0XX|Qiong roylez palomino|working nyfair BuMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> The systemd Project Forks the Linux Kernel
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这啥意思? systemd fork 了 kernel?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我操
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ç³»
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: O0XX|Qiong https://twitter.com/felixonmars/status/582417763240521728
 * O0XX|Qiong 赞! 以后就是 GNU/SystemD 了
<QiongMangHuo> 他们表示这是在贯彻所有系统核心组件都在一个仓库的哲学
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 多好啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  斩斩
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我要坚持用Mac，直到Linux的systemd黑暗年代过去
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 斩不动啦
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 其实我zici systemd
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: push了
<iIlL10Oo> 我要坚持用Mac，直到Linux的systemd黑暗年代过去
<BuMangHuo> systemd 万岁
<BuMangHuo> 顺丰居然有第二天到不了的
<palomino|working> 额
<palomino|working> 遇到好几次了
<BuMangHuo> 为啥自行车的坐垫儿没有软的？
<palomino|working> 怕万一塌了被下面的立柱爆菊?
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 我要去换个永久c 那样的，带弹簧的坐垫
<palomino|working> 我一直觉得。。自行车座前端的形状很不合理
<palomino|working> 应该挖两个半球形的槽才对
<BuMangHuo> ....
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 有啊
<palomino|working> :O
<BuMangHuo> 骑行酷里面有槽的吧
<palomino|working> 我骑车的年代没看到过啊
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 我记得以前在捷安特的车子上看见过
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 不错
<palomino|working> 这应该也叫人体工程学设计
 * BuMangHuo 为了加班，去买个手电
<palomino|working> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:F3A24FAB28C43DDEF0616BC5EFC63FFA7FCAFAC7
<palomino|working> 这是哪种班要打手电上的
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: Error: [36007] user is not authorized
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 这种就是被过滤了吧?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道，没试过
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 你试试你能下不?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 上web看看？
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 对啊，买的坐垫的广告都是这么写的
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 应该是 男式人体工学？「
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: web可以
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 可以啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我这里两边都可以
<palomino|working> 说得好 BuMangHuo
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 难道度娘的屏蔽在不同的节点上规则有细微不同的？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我重新登录一下
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: cpu的MHz降到只有200，哪里有可能出问题？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 什么电脑?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 服务器
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 0_0
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我来写个logout命令吧
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 而且是两台一样的机器，一台跑着跑着就剩200了。。。
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 行....
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez:     logout        退出登录并退出
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 试试强制关降频
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 性能模式
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 还是只退出登录?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 你试下只退出行不行再说
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: quit肯定不行啊.. session还留着
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我这个是清空.baiduyun
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 恩，那就两样都有呗
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 12个core全部要echo
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 把降频模块卸载了算了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 叫啥名字，估计是Y了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 什么cpu你都没说
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: cpu_freq ?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling#CPU_frequency_driver
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo:  E5-2620
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CPU frequency scaling - ArchWiki
<huntxu> current CPU frequency is 187 MHz (asserted by call to hardware)
<huntxu> 好惨。。。
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 似乎改成performance都没用？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 就是改成performance啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo huntxu nyfair http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=469184
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [重福利]模仿ftp的百度云命令行下载 yuncli - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: roylez
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 自行车座应该增加一个放屁孔，透气会更好
<roylez> 帮顶贴
<roylez> gfxmode: 你也有...
<palomino|working> 支持 gfxmode
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [重福利]模仿ftp的百度云命令行下载 yuncli http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469184 https://github.com/roylez/yuncli 看了几个命令行下下载百度云的，大部分是Python，大部分都有各种各样的依赖包。接口都没怎么封装，感觉都不大友好。 于是自己用ruby写了一个，代码不长，不
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 改了，还是200
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: interesting...
<roylez> huntxu: 你不觉得蛋疼么？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 特地登录我的多年核动力潜艇给你点了个赞
<huntxu> roylez: 我昨天把蛋割了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 是不是过热了?
<palomino|working> ........
<roylez> huntxu: 擦
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 忘了哪里看温度。。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:21
<wiiw> test
<wiiw> 颜色还不行
<QiongMangHuo> 谁又把颜色开关开了?
<wiiw> 我
<wiiw> 这个不能开的啊？那我关掉吧
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 壕，您又在呀
<QiongMangHuo> wiiw: 没事儿 开就开吧
<wiiw> QiongMangHuo: 哦，这么花啊
<wiiw> 强的
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 你试试删了baiduyun
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 再登录
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 貌似坏了
<QiongMangHuo> wiiw: 太多人玩的话我再关 :)
<wiiw> QiongMangHuo: 好主意
<palomino|working> .....
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: http://regexcrossword.com/challenges/hamlet/puzzles/1
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我看看....
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hamlet: The Ghost
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez:     when  ArgumentError; puts "无效的参数"; retry
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 写第一题已经晕了
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 我去，特效啊
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 怎么实现的
<wiiw> 特效+1
<huntxu> 特效
<huntxu> 特效
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 能不能动
<huntxu> 特效
<jusss> 特效
<wiiw> duang
<huntxu> 我写出来是这个效果
<jusss> 我这咋没颜色和粗体，andchat好弱
<happyaron> 卧槽怎么五颜六色的
<gfxmode> 我也顶贴了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 装
<wiiw> jusss: 换个irc软件
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 说我装的话，要+c吗？
<jusss> wiiw: 手机
<huntxu> 我不是用插件的，直接手打的，累死了。。。
<wiiw> jusss: 哦
<huntxu> 打一行字按10几次C-k
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作就要筋疲力竭叔儿，求泰坦叉，求4k
<palomino|working> -_-
 * jusss 看见 palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
<wiiw> happyaron: 不要加c
<happyaron> wiiw: 嗯嗯
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 生物学曾经以为人与动物最大的区别就是懂得使用工具
<wiiw> :)
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 结果发现猴子也会
<nyfair> 渣渣
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 屎黄色的背景
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 注册: 2009-03-05 16:31 帖子: 2757 
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<wiiw> 鸟还能造自己的房子呢
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你真能灌..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那是我第二个帐号哦
<QiongMangHuo> o
<jusss> nyfair: 来福利
<luobo> 你们累吗？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 第一个被我抛弃了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 马甲最多的是谁
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 母鸡
<gfxmode> 我是TeddyHouse，哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 只知道ee三四万的帖子
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 绝对是 eexpress 
<nyfair> jusss: 快给我直播账号充钱就有福利
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 那只是它的主号
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 帖数上万的里面，有一半帐号是神的马甲
 * QiongMangHuo 很想念兔嫂
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 好了
<jusss> palomino|working: thunderbird界面为啥那么丑
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 凑合用吧。。
<palomino|working> 我已经凑合很多年了
<palomino|working> 看着看着就习惯了
<jusss> nyfair: 你成女主播了？
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 好使不？
<kandu> palomino|working: thunderbird 发出的中文邮件会在字间插空格是如何解决？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 登录上去了
<roylez> nyfair: 求女主播真相
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 可以了, 貌似你开了新权限, 要重新登录一下
<palomino|working> 啊? 没遇到过啊 kandu 
<jusss> palomino|working: thunderbird收件人地址里下划线不现实怎么办
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 木有呢
<palomino|working> 不知道 jusss 
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 好使就行
<kandu> palomino|working: 这个 bug 存在了好多年了
<palomino|working> 难道我人品贵重。。
<jusss> 显示
<palomino|working> 假装自己看到了，如何 jusss 
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 那个文件能下？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 下了, 能不能看我试试啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: keyi 
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 🆗
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 别乱用unicode..我这边没字体
<palomino|working> 看不到 roylez 
<jusss> palomino|working: 对
<roylez> palomino|working: 破 🐴
<^k^> roylez say: palomino|working: ча┤ ЁЯР┤ in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<palomino|working> ......
<jusss> kandu: 你用什么收邮件
<jusss> linux上的imap客户端sucks 比android上的k9差多了
<kandu> jusss: 以前用 icedove
<kandu> jusss: 现在考虑换一个。因为经常要发中文邮件了
<jusss> kandu: 跟dovecot要关系吗？icecot
<kandu> jusss: 不知. icedove 就是 thunderbird 的 debian 版
<roylez> kandu: 搜一把很难么 http://yunol.com.tw/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25709
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 于老師日誌 • 檢視主題 - KompoZer、Thunderbird自動換行問題
<kandu> roylez: 乐乐，你真是我的大救星
<roylez> kandu: http://hi.baidu.com/goodenoughcui/item/d3d77e259b0dc28f9d63d18e
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 如何避免thunderbird雷鸟邮件中的空格_The Cui's Knowledge_百度空间
<jusss> kandu: postfix真的是个很棒的软件，无论是做smtp client还是server，为毛imap client就不能像postfix这么赞
<palomino|working> 1. 不使用html格式编写邮件
<palomino|working> 难怪我没遇到过。。
<luobo> 哇，你们那个带方框的字是怎么打上去的
<roylez> palomino|working: markdown-here 这个插件还是很不错的
<luobo> 🐴
<luobo> 就是这个
<luobo> 怎么敲，这种特效真好
<roylez> luobo: mac下原生输入或者Alfred都可以很方便输入emoji
<palomino|working> Markdown是什么...
<luobo> roylez: 好吧，mac，我也就看过别人用
<roylez> palomino|working: 🔪 🐴
<luobo> roylez: 我也就是看看，都没摸过。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 去苹果店随便摸。。
 * luobo 萝卜好可怜的
<wiiw> > a=  '🐴'  ;  20.times{ print " " +  a.next! }
<luobo> palomino|working: 又不让带走
<^k^> wiiw: 🐵 🐶 🐷 🐸 🐹 🐺 🐻 🐼 🐽 🐾 🐿 👀 👁 👂 👃 👄 👅 👆 👇 👈 => https://eval.in/306263
<palomino|working> 摸多了自然会产生买走或者放弃的想法。。
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 让的, 你试试, 自信点 抱着就走
<jusss> happyaron: 宇宙第一小dd，那个fcitx经常出现二个字的拼音还没输完第一个字就自动蹦出来了，怎么回事
<roylez> wiiw: 赞...
<palomino|working> 除了能看到一个猴子
<palomino|working> 其余都是方框
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 我是可以自信，那样说不定今年的饭都不用花钱了
<wiiw> 12生效吧？
<roylez> 马眼不好使，大家别见怪
<roylez> wiiw: 12生肖里没有熊猫的...
<luobo> palomino|working: 我觉得屌丝用linux就够了，随意折腾
<luobo> palomino|working: 不用心疼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: readme 更新了, 现在有bug我正在调...
<palomino|working> 额。。。
<wiiw> 哦对
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是 readme.org和readme.org~
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to ReadMe.org! (@ readme.org)
<luobo> palomino|working: 关键时刻，拿个大腚电脑，可以跑linux
<luobo> palomino|working: mac就不一定了
<jusss> happyaron: 正常应该是二个字拼音输完空格字才蹦出来，现在二个拼音没输入玩，第一个字自动蹦出来了而且第二个字的拼音还没了，以前没遇到过，最近这个版本遇到的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没注意... 一会儿ignore所有~去, 新电脑没global的gitignore呢还..
<palomino|working> 装个macport也可以当linux使。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 用x1c 3rd的壕
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<luobo> palomino|working: 一台旧电脑，你扔了，你会心痛吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 大象你来啦
<palomino|working> 会啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 他们还问你来不来打球呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在的做法是直接返回一个本地uri, 然后emacs直接渲染那个html文件浏览文档.
<luobo> palomino|working: 好吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 其实我想去啊, 但是上午踩健身单车有点儿累啊
<luobo> palomino|working: 我们学校的电脑256M内存
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 蛤蛤
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 还没手机内存多。。
<luobo> palomino|working: 估计现在就只适合跑linux了
<luobo> palomino|working: 那都是古董啊
<luobo> palomino|working: 还带电的
<nyfair> 屌丝干嘛用linux，windows比linux流畅多了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过, 如果vim渲染html比较困难的话, 我们是不是应该在脚本里渲染好了然后输出成纯文本传给vim?
<luobo> palomino|working: 是不是来一下，刺激的很
<nyfair> 还停留在win7年代啊
<nyfair> win8 win10系统占用都很小的
<luobo> nyfair: 屌丝，不屑于众人为伍
<palomino|working> 那256m也跑不动啊 nyfair 
<jusss> palomino|working: xp
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 10km 没压力
<palomino|working> xp都得精简版的。。
<nyfair> palomino|working: windows server
<palomino|working> server...
<wiiw> nyfair: 2G内存的笔记本，用了10年了。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂, 我还没车呢... 我把阻力调到7档, 然后踩了半小时....
<nyfair> wiiw: 壕！
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 估计真正骑车阻力也就3档吧.
<jusss> wi
<palomino|working> 10年前2g
<palomino|working> 好像还不错啊
<nyfair> wiiw: 10年前就买得起2g笔记本了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不太清楚哎
<nyfair> wiiw: 壕求包养
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 如果是周六那个风速逆风就不知道了
<jusss> palomino|working: 我现在i3 2370m 4g内存是几年前陪着
<luobo> wiiw: 什么牌子的
<jusss> 配置
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 逆风真是没办法啊.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过现在还不习惯，胳膊疼
<wiiw> luobo: 神船
<palomino|working> 4g现在略少了
<luobo> wiiw: 这会儿还能用的，肯定好
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ..
<luobo> wiiw: 我。。。
<luobo> wiiw: 我同学也有
<wiiw> luobo: 神舟笔记本
<wiiw> 嗯
<palomino|working> 神舟能用10年？质量不错啊-_-
<luobo> wiiw: 拆着都不心疼
<wiiw> 买来是1G的，第二年加了1G
<wiiw> palomino|working: 嗯，换过2个键盘，其他没坏过
<iMadper> wiiw: 撸太快弄坏键盘了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 百度导航每次完了都要告诉我我的速度比世界竞走冠军还快。。。
<BuMangHuo> 丫只有开车和步行模式好像
<luobo> wiiw: 当时，改锥和锤子一拿，叮叮咣咣就开始了
<wiiw> iMadper: 可能是dota打坏的
<luobo> wiiw: 拆的那个happy
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> wiiw: 赞. 
<luobo> 国产的还是有靠谱的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你10km多久啊?
<luobo> wiiw: 能打游戏吗？
<luobo> wiiw: 还是就是看个电视剧
<wiiw> luobo: dota1代
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 28min
<luobo> wiiw: 好吧，那个也行
<wiiw> war3 cs 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等车到了我骑车去找你, 然后你赶紧把那顿盖饭请了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 然后俩车一起被顺走？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 找个街边大排档啊
<luobo> wiiw: 我笔记本现在6G内存
<BuMangHuo> lol
<jusss> wiiw: war3 赞
<luobo> wiiw: 游戏不敢玩
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 或者买盒饭坐车上吃. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你买车了?
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 求请吃盖饭?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 自行车...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 求请吃盖饭!
<luobo> wiiw: 一玩就自己关了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 自行车也是车啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ... 我答应 iMadper 的都两年多了呢
<wiiw> luobo: 太热自动关机？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那你现在答应我
<luobo> wiiw: 你很懂行情啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这话调调感觉不对
<BuMangHuo> 让我先理解顺了
<luobo> wiiw: 你猜猜什么牌子的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 买了个什么车?
<BuMangHuo> 有啥能导航骑车的 app
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 就便宜的自行车啊. 那天跟 happyaron 说, 他直接说太烂, 伤我自尊了... 再也不敢说出来了..
<BuMangHuo> 百度地图的步行导航让我过天桥我做不到啊
<BuMangHuo> ...
<wiiw> luobo: 神船？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 说吧..反正我也不懂
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 天桥能骑上去的吧. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 骑不动
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 交行的那个自行车, 我1490收的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那个还破?
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 拜
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 应该是最便宜的破车了... BuMangHuo 倒是买了辆好车. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 很破啊. 
<luobo> wiiw: lenove，还是商务机，有指纹的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 价钱差不多一样啊 cc O0XX|Qiong 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是吧... 我的1490, 你的呢?
<wiiw> luobo: 编译个gentoo, 用wine玩游戏，或者安装 steam
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那天我蹲守了一天，车行卖出去的大多是那个
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: duke600卖这么火?
<luobo> wiiw: 还是算了吧，那个热的我死的心都有
<iMadper> 不说了, 修bug去了
<BuMangHuo> 特别火、
 * iMadper 我老妈拿走我的hdmi线看电视剧了, 没外界显示器用了....
<BuMangHuo> 反正我看去美利达店里的人不管本来的预算是多少，最终都是骑着公600走的
<palomino|working> .... iMadper 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 竟然大家都不买公路车...
<luobo> wiiw: 联想本就是好，冬天都不能玩
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 果然只有 happyaron 买得起...
<BuMangHuo> 对吧
<luobo> wiiw: 冬天啊，他热的自动关机
<wiiw> luobo: 哈哈，联想的软件多，开机都后台运行的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我给蓉蓉酱推荐了一个9.5kg的全碳公路车, 才6k, 是不是有点儿侮辱他?
<BuMangHuo> $? 大概差不多吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: rmb啊... 我错了..
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 额，那么便宜的车你推荐给 happyaron ？
<luobo> wiiw: 不关那个事，重装了还是那个屌样
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那个timo是有多喜欢 thinkpad x1?
<luobo> wiiw: 联想散热好是出了名的
<BuMangHuo> 公路车的车把为啥那么诡异
<BuMangHuo> 看着好复杂
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 油碟刹车不能装刹车灯哎，不开心
<wiiw> luobo: 重装还有的，这些软件需要手工删，就像手机root后删自带软件一样
<BuMangHuo> 不过也没关系，妹的骑了两天发现路上人看红灯的都没几个，别说刹车灯了。。。
<luobo> wiiw: PC还没到那种丧心病狂的地步吧
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 行人都看
<wiiw> luobo: 就是花点时间，PC的软件删起来比手机复杂，只是不需要root
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 至少我是这样的
 * cherrot 联想散热好。。。。
 * jusss 联通4g卡插移动3g手机里，信号一直是g，连小e都不是，what a pity!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: roylez iMadper BuMangHuo cherrot http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6df127bfjw1eqnrqs7s9lj20c007paaf.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: timo说啥了?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 看#su..on
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: timo是战斗民族 嗓音巨低 喝酒很猛
<luobo> O0XX|Qiong: 笑点好低啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 战斗民族在北欧?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 芬兰啊 没错 也是斯拉夫 之前还被俄罗斯殖民过
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 芬兰也算斯拉夫民族?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那匈牙利是不是匈奴人?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你是油碟刹啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也对, 你的车比我的贵800块钱呢
<nyfair> https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=password+qq.com&type=Code&ref=searchresults
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Search · password qq.com · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我记得和斯拉夫同源 可能记错了
<nyfair> 这么搜出来的qq密码能用么
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 你太机制了
<lainme> nyfair: 机智
<palomino|working> .... nyfair 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 芬兰是斯拉夫.
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 以前我就这么找到过 roylez 的密码
<palomino|working> ....
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 其实吧, 之前老俄子侵略过的国家, 斯拉夫人都不会少, 因为老俄子们善于给其他国家换人种.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 蒙古人呢?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 蒙古人不是把...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我是说跟蒙古人比,哪个更能帮别人接种?
<QiongMangHuo> 还是蒙古人比较猛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那可能还是老俄子吧
<nyfair> 老毛子搞移民那都是跟蒙古人学的啊
<jusss> 黑人比较猛吧
<nyfair> 以前老毛子给蒙古人当肉便器啊
<gfxmode> 向各位推荐《地缘看世界》
 * iMadper 代码写的太丑, 自己都调不下去了啊...
<nyfair> 罗斯大公给金帐汗国朝贡了几百年来着？
<nyfair> 还给蒙古人当小弟欺负吞并其他斯拉夫小国
<nyfair> 这还是分裂后的蒙古
<jusss> nyfair: 那后来为啥没报复？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 等"田中一聖"的邮件等得好辛苦
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:26
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看起来要下雨了，我那车不知道防水不
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买了个啥?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 自行车儿哎
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥样儿的?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://gd2.alicdn.com/bao/uploaded/i2/TB1lj6MHpXXXXcyXVXXXXXXXXXX_!!0-item_pic.jpg_400x400.jpg
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 加油
<happyaron> iMadper: BuMangHuo 是什么车
<jusss> happyaron: dd，fcitx
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 昨天据说你鄙视 iMadper 了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不错, 但是没有后挡?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 前挡也没有
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 地上有水的话怎么办...
<BuMangHuo> 他们说装了也挡不住
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 减速呗
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还是有个比较好...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 看看如果雨比较多就装个
<iMadper> happyaron: 公爵600
<iMadper> happyaron: 好车来的. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 多少钱啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 2.2k
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: rmb
<happyaron> o
<iMadper> happyaron: 算是很赞的车了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 额，别闹
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 万人斩妹子壕
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 万人斩妹子壕，壕
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 别闹
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你要买公路车？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 在考虑
<gfxmode> 我的是Giant ATX-770；同事买的是Giant XTC
<jusss> 想回家
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我觉得都差不多吧
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: XTC比ATX高一级
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 买的时候倒没有试骑 giant
<BuMangHuo> 那些高出来的东西，跟 hifi 之类的一样都是玄幻的吧？
<BuMangHuo> 或者是真的好了，不懂
<BuMangHuo> 就像油碟刹车和线碟的或者V刹区别真的那么大么
 * cherrot ATX777
<BuMangHuo> 通勤的速度，啥刹车都能刹住， 那种用自行车飞的，啥刹车都刹不住吧
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 能骑就好了。就像GOLNAGO和Giant，对我来说只是自行车
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你只是通勤用 买太好了丢了还心疼
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这个我不同意
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 今天我还跟我同事说了
<BuMangHuo> 媳妇迟早要跟人跑就不娶媳妇了？ 就找个丑的？ 说不过去啊
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 不能同意更多
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 更高深的功能你通勤根本用不到
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 但是如果哪天万一兴趣来了想出门跟大家骑一下短距离的，稍微高配一点的不至于太掉链子嘛不是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妇人之见 : 一位画家举办个人画展。一位贵妇人来到展室,站在一幅画前 面端详了许久,说:"我要是能认识这幅画的作者,那该多好啊！ " 站在一旁的画家走过来说:"夫人,我就是。" 贵妇人说:"这幅画画得大妙了！你能不能告诉我,画里这位小 姐做裙子的裁缝是谁?"  
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 以后可以骑着去斩人
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 拜壕  有钱任性
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: lol
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 骑着斩人
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 公爵600? 好像二爷落灰三四年的就是这型号
<wiiw> luobo: 有个工具  https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902
<cherrot> gfxmode, XTC 体验过么？ 比ATX爽在哪？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 其实我主要是看大家都买这个唉，我就以为这货口碑不错
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 刹车我只分是否刹死。V刹会抱死轮子，然后我同学当时从自行车上飞出去了，Biu~~~
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ Autoruns for Windows
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 丫刹的前刹吧
<cherrot> Biu
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 后轮怎么能飞出去
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 速度快了抱死后轮也会飞出去
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 是么?
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 对，他刹的前刹
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 前刹就不只是飞出去了  
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 抱死后轮也能飞?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我试了一下下坡的时候最快我只能到 36
 * QiongMangHuo 得手动防抱死啊
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 会滑啊 飘逸
<cherrot> 漂移
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 特别快的话, 会起来.
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 前刹飞是肯定的吧
<gfxmode> Giant的前刹是右手，与平常的自行车相反，你懂的
<happyaron> cherrot: 多少钱
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 所以才有点刹.
<happyaron> cherrot: 你的atx
<BuMangHuo> 前刹不是都有防抱死么
<gfxmode> O0XX|Qiong: 抱死后轮，不会飞，只会摆尾
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 点刹? 你说的是液压制动防抱死系统?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: abs?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对啊
<jusss> gfxmode: 所有自行车的右手都是前刹吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这东西都装到自行车上了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我说的是骑车啊
<iMadper> 汽车
<BuMangHuo> 难道没有？
<BuMangHuo> 那就说明我的前刹车是坏的？
<BuMangHuo> 丫真的刹不死，跟后刹不一样哎
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~ 车圈不平了已经
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 挫
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 碟刹哎
<BuMangHuo> 不管车圈儿的 lol
<gfxmode> jusss: 不是，200块钱的右手是后刹，看你怎么装刹车
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你新买的车前刹刹不住?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/89e1fee7gw1eqnnvghwx9g203k02ok3m.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刹不死，我以为是 ABS 呢
<BuMangHuo> ....
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 来面试，人家领导开会，等了2个小时还没完，这是何等的我艹
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞. 不过也是好事.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 塞翁失马
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 碟刹是刹不死的，V刹才刹得死
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 转头就走
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 哦啊
<iMadper> 杀不死怎么飘逸啊, 怎么耍酷啊
<palomino|working> ...小心查水表 roylez 
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，那不能漂移啊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: zhangzhe.wang
<alvin_rxg> Title: 长者网 - 为长者续命 (@ zhangzhe.wang)
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 desktop版本下Intel 7260-AC联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469186 1.OS : ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop(32bit or 64bit) H/W: Intel 7260-AC(无硬件开关) 问题: 不能联网 2.依照网上所搜寻到的答案（http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63）
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper ^^
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为什么大家突然开始粉长者了?
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: iMadper palomino|working https://h.zhangzhe.wang/src/1427435512136.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我是因为看完蛤三篇之后由黑转粉的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 长寿很厉害
<palomino|working> LOL O0XX|Qiong 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是因为爱屋及乌
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你懂得
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 看江大官人开远光灯闪死你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 因为你喜欢成龙!
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你个死基佬 哈哈哈哈
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 这是个嘛玩意
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 膜蛤教
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 有啥近距离的骑行路线推荐？
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 轮子搞的吧
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 十三陵
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 水库
<nyfair> https://github.com/greatfire/wiki/issues/1
<nyfair> 这帖子怎么又被顶上来了
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 当然不是 纯恶搞啊
<^k^> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 现在江家帮山河日下，白道黑道都搞他
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 是两个地方还是一个地方
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 一个地方. 
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 这倒是 轮子和TG竟然打一面旗
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo 我也骑车去过十三陵 往返87km
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那够远啊
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 这网站的favicon做的不错
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 想起来了，那是两年前吧，你们好像准备了不少时间
<luobo> iw
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 中间下车吃顿农家饭.
<BuMangHuo> 农家饭吃不起吧
<luobo> wiiw: 好的，谢谢
<BuMangHuo> 往返 50 的话或许可以拼一下
<gfxmode> QiongMangHuo: 北京，沙尘对骑车有影响么？
<alvin_rxg> 支持颜色了吗？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: yep
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 啥时候允许了的？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2小时前
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 好！一个字
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 脑袋掉了碗大个疤
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 那得看多大的脑袋，有的可不是碗那么大
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 上班
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 固定单程11km * 2
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 北京地铁里好多漂亮妹子
<jusss> 昨天见到2个很漂亮的，一个是学生妹，一个是年轻小少妇
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 去搭讪呀，胖子
<jusss> 今天又见到2个漂亮的ol
<iMadper> jusss: 呵呵
<iMadper> jusss: 最近两年漂亮妹子越来越少了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 这是你的大好机会呀，快去搭讪呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我比较羞涩
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 怕什么，在北京又没几个人认识你，丢脸也没人笑话你
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 脸皮薄
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 大不了红着脸去搭讪呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 明明是胖子，肉那么厚，谁知道你脸红呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 昨天遇到的那个学生妹很中性，很好看
<roylez> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=469184
<alvin_rxg> jusss: “嘿，你看起来很漂亮哦，我有点心动了”
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [重福利]模仿ftp的百度云命令行下载 yuncli - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: roylez 
<BuMangHuo> 为什么要给长者续命？
<BuMangHuo> 长者危险了么
<jusss> roylez: 和云客户端一样速度吗？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 年纪大了嘛~
<roylez> jusss: 用的他们的user-agent，一样
<iMadper> roylez: 扎西你怎么不写成fuse啊.
<roylez> iMadper: 挂载？工作量太大了吧
<roylez> iMadper: 我这个毕竟就那么点东西
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我要是韩剧里的明星那样的脸就干这样说了
<iMadper> roylez: 不大, 工作量挺小的. 
<iMadper> roylez: 然后就可以直接当本地文件读了. 
<roylez> iMadper: 我用Mac，写成fuse，我也没用
<iMadper> roylez: 写个hook, 放在network的init script后面
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我也没那样的明星脸，但我好歹脸皮厚啊
<iMadper> roylez: 哦, 你mac啊. 
<iMadper> roylez: 那可能不行了. 
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 是德国佬没东方的审美观，而且她们比较随性
<nyfair> roylez: 老江这人我佩服啊，各种玩得溜
<jusss> roylez: 百度云怎么下载被举报的资源？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 所以你脸皮厚一点，地铁上坐女生旁边，然后聊天啊，别人就认为你们是认识的啊
<nyfair> roylez: 尤其是当年对着大妓院的那句图样图森破，把那堆sb脸都打肿了
<roylez> jusss: 没办法，md5过滤的，你有办法告诉我
<nyfair> roylez: 肯定不是md5
<palomino|working> 跟长者学会了naive这个单词
<jusss> roylez: 资源字节码翻转
<palomino|working> 受用终身
<jusss> roylez: 我试过，可以
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00NQO5A20/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=IU81SEC1CZZST&psc=1
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ IIQOO 爱酷精品T恤 短袖纯棉圆领直身 你们啊你们 Naive (L, 白色) 【IIQOO 爱酷】 服饰箱包 - 亚马逊中国
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> palomino|working: +1
<roylez> nyfair: 确实是md5，我试过在服务器端createsuperfile，都失败了
<palomino|working> lol QiongMangHuo 
<roylez> jusss: 你怎么下的
<jusss> roylez: vps aria2
<jusss> roylez: 先下资源到vps，然后百度拉下来
<BuMangHuo> http://www.amazon.cn/IIQOO-爱酷T恤-中华民国青天白日旗帜-短袖纯棉T恤衫文化衫/dp/B00H08AH6W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sa_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=16F8KGV3MH6EFYXDHA1Y
<roylez> jusss: 你说被墙的资源？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这种也不错的样子？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<roylez> jusss: 百度屏蔽掉的，直接给你个302
<jusss> roylez: 嗯，被举报的资源
<BuMangHuo> 标题都被 404 了？
 * BuMangHuo 回家拆水表
<roylez> jusss: 没听懂你的，你先下载到vps，自己上传到百度，再到墙内拖下了？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.cn/IIQOO-%E7%88%B1%E9%85%B7%E7%B2%BE%E5%93%81T%E6%81%A4-%E7%9F%AD%E8%A2%96%E7%BA%AF%E6%A3%89%E5%9C%86%E9%A2%86%E7%9B%B4%E8%BA%AB-%E4%BD%A0%E4%BB%AC%E5%95%8A%E4%BD%A0%E4%BB%AC-Naive/dp/B00NQO59P8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sa_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TFZ33ZJVZJGM9FWB1S2
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ IIQOO 爱酷精品T恤 短袖纯棉圆领直身 你们啊你们 Naive 【IIQOO 爱酷】 服饰箱包 - 亚马逊中国 pp: ￥ 49.99
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 就这个吧?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 没短链么，都三行了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这衣服真的有人敢卖？
<jusss> roylez: 先下到vps，字节码翻转，然后百度云从vps上拉下来，再然后下本地
<roylez> jusss: 你这样显然可以啊
<roylez> jusss: 字节码翻转再上传，md5不一样了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊
<jusss> roylez: 我现在想知道有的资源已经下到百度云了，可是被举报了，能下到本地吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<roylez> jusss: 不能，我说的就是这个意思
<roylez> jusss: 只要是百度认得的毛片都不行，度娘没看过的毛片都可以
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 现在还有度娘没有看过的毛片么
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 多了去了
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 求分享
<jusss> roylez: 所以美国片大部分可以，岛国的大部分不可以，所以大家还是看岛国的比较多，
 * jusss 原来朝阳区的居民都喜欢看岛国片
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 海盗湾上的老片，欧美的，基本上度娘都没看过。如果是图片，整个磁链100个图片的那种，度娘一个个屏蔽搞不不过来，所以从来就没事，最多封分享。岛国片，老的封的很多，不过新片太多，度娘看不过来
<yunfan_> roylez: 居然不挂我频道 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我上次给你推荐的那个
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: agogo.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: 宅男频道 (@ agogo.tv)
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那里都是新的
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 用番号自己搜magnet就行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 基本度娘都没看过
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 新片？
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: roylez 有国语的没？
<roylez> yunfan_: 你频道忘了啥名了...
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 国语的都是小短片
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez:  agogo.tv也推荐给你
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 用winodws的话可以直接在线看
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 大部分有中文字幕
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 那也行，什么地方有？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 不知道
<yunfan_> roylez: linuxcn
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: yunfan_ 告诉你了 ^^^
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 忙着搜片呢？
<roylez> 全都忙着搜片去了啊
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那个都没打开过啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ie 的呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你看看, 好资源你不利用...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 说了找到番号用百度下
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 简介里有番号和截图
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 你session是缓存的啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: session不存。直接读 .baiduyun 里面的access_token，这个token一年有效
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我ls一下把这个文件删了, 然后还可以接着用
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 因为token已经读到内存了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 明白
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: @token = nil
<QiongMangHuo> 你们的出口带宽还好么?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还真等到光大的电话了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又TM是免年费
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 帮我 ping nimbus.adam8157.info 试试?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 被认证了？
<BuMangHuo> 哦，可以通
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像整个dc都不对劲
<BuMangHuo> PING nimbus.adam8157.info (45.62.114.165) 56(84) bytes of data.
<BuMangHuo> 64 bytes from 45.62.114.165.16clouds.com (45.62.114.165): icmp_seq=11 ttl=48 time=175 ms
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 31 packets transmitted, 3 received, 90% packet loss, time 30016ms
<BuMangHuo> 丢了好多
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 应该是dc的问题, 猴总上头跑得irc都掉了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，我在 vps 上ping 也丟
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 骂了一顿然后果断销户
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: zan
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo 神马DC？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 挨着CIA和FBI数据中心的一个, 在亚利桑那
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 被拔网线了？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 车子提到了呢，公爵6， 迪卡侬那个300手把太硌手
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 等着丢吧
<BuMangHuo> 不过迪卡侬的店看起来比那些车行正经多了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不给你推荐M家G家就是因为太眨眼
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我买的黑色的低调了也会丢么
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不给你推荐M家G家就是因为太扎眼
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 擦，贼认识牌子
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 额
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 架子上那么大字会看不到么……
<BuMangHuo> 要是那个迪卡侬的500 减震能锁我就妥妥提它了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 通勤妥妥的选硬叉啊，我以前那个山地，冬天的时候直接冻成硬叉
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对，买回来我一想然后就蛋疼了，我既然加钱买可以锁的，为毛不直接买个没减震的。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 买桶油漆把涂装改一下防盗去
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: ruby怎么return fail?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 高达漆吧，不然以后不好出手
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: nil
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我主要是被西三旗那个车行来买车的几个给忽悠了，现在想想难道他们是托儿
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哪个店？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 那怎么表示成功? 什么都不return就是return nil对吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:买车了?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 对，返回值如果不需要处理的话不重要
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我需要啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 不写的话，最后一行的返回就是返回值
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: return true?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 直接写true
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 看我获得的token  "ERROR: Exception while getting access token, please retry.\n"
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么会这样，你改了authenticate函数？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 没有, 现在又没问题了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 估计是刚才百度自己的服务器出问题了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 有可能是 bypy 他的oauth服务器的问题，遇到过一次
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: push了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 是不是需要个 lls?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 有点蛋疼吧。换个窗口看看或者按tab都可以啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: lftp都没有lls
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 差不多是这么个意思
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: lol
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我学的很快的
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: @token = nil 为什么不移到 clear_session 里，还有这个 clear_session有些多余呢
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: clean_session不是跟你的save_session相对应么, 只操作session
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: token是高一层的了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 好吧...
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我稍稍改改，让这代码更像ruby风格...
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 改吧
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 还有readme
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 也改了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong:  我看到了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 好了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赞, 扎西你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 是不是觉得这样写更飘逸了？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 西三旗建材城那个路上
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: ruby语法太奇葩..
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有个美利达专卖店来着
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: bug
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 中文名文件夹没办法补全
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: ....有这等事，我这里没中文文件夹....
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我弄一个看看吧
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我有个文件夹叫 "中国梦学习实践材料"
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 你猜是放什么的?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 那家店好像不是特出名儿。
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 以前叫 共产党员先进性学习材料
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这周水木有捷安特团购
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 8折还是85折来着
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ^
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 可以啊
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 你这个不能补全文件夹下面的?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不出名应该是因为不在学校旁边的缘故吧？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不过挺小气的，给个10块钱的码表还牛牛捏捏的
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 这个太烦了。。。。你看看我那补全，就那么几行，你当我这是个shell啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不是因为学校，是因为价不好
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 好吧..这个以后再说
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 别的店谈谈都能打个小折。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我问我旁边生命科学园那家店，丫也不打折
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 西三旗那个大行店以前很不错，我买折叠都去那
<BuMangHuo> 送的那些东西可以忽略吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 恩，就在大行旁边来着
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你能找点城里的店不……
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 太远了我买了开不回家啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 北城儿的店到西三旗都没多远啊，20km顶天了，一个半小时怎么都到了
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 去清华北边那
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 好多自行车店
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 已经到手了呐
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 买二辆
<BuMangHuo> 唉，搞了个硅胶坐垫刚到，这跟原来的比没有软到哪里去啊
<BuMangHuo> 可想而知硅胶的胸手感多差
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 一个是硅胶包肉, 一个是肉包硅胶,能一样么?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 捏起来不一样啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 捏起来的话，会揉到里面的硅胶吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你那么使劲啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我看人
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 再说现在不都是放水袋?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对有的人使劲
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过真有不怕疼的，估计人的是真货
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
 * BuMangHuo 啥千人啊。。。。 就遇到过俩不怕疼的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 咬 她们啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你总是炫耀, 还能不能愉快的交谈了...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 别闹
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我一个渣
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 闰土, 管好你们家渣 ^^^
<huntxu> 不是猹嗎
<BuMangHuo> 额
<huntxu> 怎麽變渣了
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你是西瓜?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 沙地野战？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你该走了...
<QiongMangHuo> 渣渣啃瓜
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 怕疼的是不怕疼的百倍？
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 这个估计至少得101人斩才能回答吧
 * QiongMangHuo nnnnd, 又回归autoproxy了, foxyproxy简直难用
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 说了用basic版
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不要太好用
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: basic确实不支持gfwlist
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 样子 : 一人被殴打,警察赶到现在处理。警察问被殴打的人:"你能描述打你的人的相貌吗?"那人斩钉截铁的回答:"当然能,警官,我就是因为形容他的样子而挨打的！"
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 直接非中國ip全翻就好了。。。
<jiero> huntxu, 翻墙干嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 用小朋友的 pac文件
 * jiero 现在越来越不明白翻墙干嘛
<huntxu> jiero: 找鶯鶯啊
<jiero> huntxu, 那是？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 等你回来修你的pac文件呢
 * jiero 亲亲 huntxu 
<huntxu> jiero: 沒看過西廂記？
<jiero> huntxu, 没看呀
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: basic 版本比 autoproxy 好用？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: autoproxy支持新的ff有问题
<jiero> huntxu, 这诨名太杂，谁都用
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 好久没更新了
 * O0XX|Qiong Your Telstra Pre-Paid activation is complete‏
 * O0XX|Qiong Congratulations – your Pre‑Paid service 0447062163 is now active and ready to go. You’re now part of Australia’s largest and most reliable mobile network.
<BuMangHuo> 求 pac cc QiongMangHuo iMadper O0XX|Qiong 
 * O0XX|Qiong 发达了...
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 终于去鸟国了？
<QiongMangHuo> ?
 * O0XX|Qiong 好吧, 看错了, 以为是特斯拉
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 
<O0XX|Qiong> jiero: 这是袋鼠国的一个运营商?
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 这是拥有袋鼠国90%通信基础设施的变态
<O0XX|Qiong> jiero: 我现在这个邮箱是用黑科技从一个袋鼠国人那里抢过来的
<O0XX|Qiong> jiero: 结果他没办法改邮箱, 很多东西都还是发这个
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, ... 黑你妹科技。。。
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 没看懂 不能改邮箱？
<O0XX|Qiong> jiero: 估计他很多都没改吧
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 不了解了。
 * jiero 现在觉得人生好没意思。。。
<q_> drwxrwxr-x 2 root root 4096  3月 30 17:01 ppid
<q_> 我想将ppid这个文件夹的属主改成某个用户而非root，该怎么改啊？
<q_> 求助。  
<palomino|working> chown?
<q_> 哦。 对了。  
<q_> 记起来了。 。
 * palomino|working 轻抚 q_ 
<q_> drwxrwxr-x 2 q root 4096  3月 30 17:01 ppid
<q_> 请问这里面还有一个root，该怎么改成q啊？
<q_> q是我的用户名。 
<q_> drwxrwxr-x 2 q q    4096  3月 28 12:57 sscanf
<q_> 比如这个文件夹就没有root . 
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> chown q.
<O0XX|Qiong> q_\: chown q:q ppid
<neoesque> 也可以用 chgrp 後面那個是 group
<q_> 哦。  好的。谢谢。： ）
<q_> palomino|working,  谢谢。
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸全#ubuntu-cn人口的脸
<palomino|working> 不客气
<q_> O0XX|Qiong, 谢谢。
<q_> neoesque, 谢谢。
<q_> 哈哈。  
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> 快下班了,快乐得不得了
 * palomino|working 手舞足蹈
<neoesque> :)
 * jiero 摸摸 palomino|working 
<jiero> palomino|working,  四腿朝天
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 jiero 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜
<palomino|working> 一会儿回家打游戏去!
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * palomino|working 抡起两块titan猛砸 roylez 
 * jiero 轻轻抚摸 palomino|working  的鬃毛
 * jiero 举起鞭子 “啪” 一声， palomino|working 准备回家
 * palomino|working 萧萧
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 回家不需要鞭策,工作才需要
<palomino|working> home sweet home
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 有没有双显卡用户在15.04下玩dota2的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469188 有没有双显卡用户在15.04下玩dota2的？ 附加驱动没法用。启动无法切独立显卡。 使用bumblbee可以完美。但是无法启动dota2.报库文件错。 有成功的人士吗？？？？？！！！！？！？？！ zz: <a href="http
<^k^>  ─> ://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberl
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 跨平台的即时通讯软件——Telegram http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469189 跨平台的即时通讯软件——Telegram linux上聊天成为大家的困扰，QQ不能用，wineQQ各种崩溃，openfetion也体验很差，给大家推荐一个APP——Telegram。 真正的跨平台（windows ，linux，Andriod，iOS，MAC）图片
<^k^>  ─> ，除过服务器以外，客户端和通讯协议都是开源的 安全性，采用128位加密通讯协议 …
<bestucan> 那个通讯软件。。。被墙了。。。。
<gfxmode> bestucan: GTalk？
<luobo> hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  19:14
<bestucan> gfxmode:Telegram
<bestucan> ^K^发的链接
<^k^> bestucan, 你在哪里找到？  19:17
<bestucan> ^k^: 新 因特网相关软件 • 跨平台的即时通讯软件——Telegram http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469189 跨平台的即时通讯软件——Telegram linux上聊天成为大家的困扰，QQ不能用，wineQQ各种崩溃，openfetion也体验很差，给大家推荐一个APP——Telegram。 真正的跨平台（windows ，linux，Andriod，iOS，MAC）图片
<bestucan> ^k^:  ─> ，除过服务器以外，客户端和通讯协议都是开源的 安全性，采用128位加密通讯协议 …
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 跨平台的即时通讯软件——Telegram - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: chw724998120 
<bestucan> 这是你发的
<^k^> bestucan, 我觉得可能是少数的例外。  19:17
<bestucan> ^K^:国家重点照顾我么。。。。。
<^k^> bestucan,
<bestucan> ^K^:我为国家贡献的热情都快被每次艰辛的搜索资料过程给磨没了。尤其是关于linux和开源代码，处处被墙。。。。。。。
<^k^> bestucan, // KK bot.org/contribute.html“\u003e KK bot.org。  19:19
<bestucan> ^K^:bot.org/contribute.html也没反应
<^k^> bestucan, 你是男人还是女人？  19:22
<bestucan> ^K^:........男人。
<^k^> bestucan, 谁告诉你的？  19:23
<bestucan> ^K^:你是机器人吧。
<^k^> bestucan, 是的，我是一个。  19:23
<bestucan> ^K^:图灵测试，你已经失败了！
<^k^> bestucan, 我喜欢的传记安德鲁·霍奇斯。  19:24
<bestucan> ^K^:谁把你造出来的
<^k^> bestucan, 我必须处理一个一会儿。  19:25
<bestucan> ^K^:。。。。。。。。
<^k^> bestucan, 休息一下..  19:25
<bestucan> ^K^:你的父亲是谁
<bestucan> ^K^:我就不
<^k^> bestucan, 我真的没有父亲。  19:25
<^k^> bestucan, 为什么不呢？  19:25
<bestucan> ^K^:那你的母亲是谁
<^k^> bestucan, 我听从医生理查德·S·华莱士。  19:26
<bestucan> ^K^:你妈是谁
<^k^> bestucan, 其实我没有妈妈。  19:26
<bestucan> ^K^:你是孙悟空么
<^k^> bestucan, 我喜欢聊天，我的朋友。  19:27
<bestucan> 为什么和你私聊没反应
<bestucan> ^K^:为什么和你私聊没反应
<^k^> bestucan, 我不是太好用反事实。  19:28
<bestucan> ^K^:谁把你制造出来的
<^k^> bestucan, 我还没有听说过给我带来了制造业。  19:28
<bestucan> 你是怎么产生的
<bestucan> ^K^:你是怎么产生的
<^k^> bestucan, 这是一种仪式，每次我做同样的方式。  19:29
<bestucan> ^K^:你有智商么
<^k^> bestucan, 我的电脑。  19:30
<bestucan> ^K^:你是男人还是女人
<^k^> bestucan, 你是男人还是女人？  19:30
<bestucan> ^K^:你是男人还是女人
<^k^> bestucan, 女性。  19:31
<bestucan> ^K^:有男朋友么
<^k^> bestucan, 多少时间，你呢？  19:31
<bestucan> ^K^:人工智能离我们还很远。。。。
<bestucan> ^K^:你的智商还不够高
<^k^> bestucan, 我还没有听说过这样的事情。  19:32
<^k^> bestucan, 我想加盟MENSA的。  19:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7153.html 买真药,犯了法 : 甲:我买的是真药,进了监狱,为什么? 已:过期的药。 甲:不对。 已:农药。 甲:不对。 已:假药。 甲:笨蛋！是炸药！
<SouppuoS> 捧场
<onlylove> 今天换了楼层，以为会有起色，丫丫的还是那个破交换机
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 被单"技穷" :   老师:"宿舍卫生检查团马上就来,你们的床单这么脏怎么办?"  班长:"照常规翻过来应付一下。"  学生:"可是我已经翻过好几次了呀！ " 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:04
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> jusss: pong?
<jusss> onlylove: 今天去上次那个初创公司面试了，tmd让我等了2个半小时，当时就该直接走
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教一个ubuntu启动时不时黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469190 本本是win8.1+ubuntu14.04,amd双显卡的，每次进入系统后，重启或关机，如果立即开机有时候会进不去，黑屏，但是过段时间又正常了， zz: lubantu — 2015-03-30 22:05
<yloves> 。cl
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事，对面还得一脸无辜呢，我们的HR和技术也忙啊
<jusss> onlylove: 问我要多少，我说税前4k5，老板还说为啥我这么自信要这么多
<jusss> onlylove: 这多吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不多
<onlylove> jusss: 你和他说，我去干IT都比这个多
<jusss> onlylove: 让我下周二入职，试用期不定，一周感觉不合适直接走人，这公司…
<onlylove> jusss: 试用期不定？
<onlylove> jusss: 你愿意干就干，不过我就直接不去了
<jusss> onlylove: 半个月前我去时，两张大桌子连个纸都没有，这次去了，就一张大桌子5个人在玩电脑
<jusss> onlylove: 总共就7个人 一个初创
<onlylove> jusss: 我去过小公司，人试用期就3个月，可以提前
<onlylove> jusss: 这种不定试用期的，是不是傻，还是不懂规矩
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，
<jusss> onlylove: 让我做bash开发，不过我bash还真不会
<onlylove> jusss: abs啊
<onlylove> jusss: 难道还要你开发bash新版本？
<jusss> roylez_: happyaron 来教我bash
<onlylove> jusss: 估计他俩都不用
<jusss> onlylove: 他俩都会
<onlylove> jusss: 你去看下劳动法，关于试用期的规定，别的地方就算了，北京这地方，呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 这个频道bash大牛 roylez_  happyaron  meaculp adam
<onlylove> jusss: 库胖明明是用ksh的
<jusss> onlylove: 那人家也一定精通bash
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<onlylove> jusss: bash黑科技太多
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是想要PDF的，也有，好像TXT也有
<jusss> onlylove: 我有中文版的
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Linux Documentation Project: Guides
<onlylove> jusss: 有中文版的那还要别人教你？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己看去
<jusss> onlylove: 教黑科技
<jusss> onlylove: 学会挖坑
<onlylove> jusss: 擦……
<onlylove> jusss: 学什么不好，学挖坑
<onlylove> jusss: 黑科技，就是非标准用法
<onlylove> jusss: 或者说，其他shell不支持的用法
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，你要学就学吧，别把自己埋进去就行
<jusss> onlylove: 挖坑才会让别人依赖你，你就能猥琐欲为了，跟 yunfan_ 学的
<yloves> onlylove: 挖坑是天赋技能。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 等把自己埋了，就不是天赋了
<yloves> onlylove: 有些人天生就是挖坑的，怎么整都会留坑给你的。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 干活不利索，不干净，就承认，毛挖坑
<jusss> onlylove: 我要租房
<jusss> onlylove: 还想要个对象
<jusss> 可以pia pia pia
<happyaron> jusss: 就这么点追求了么
<onlylove> jusss: 租房好说，对象放放吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不能打击人积极性啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 快点教他用bash挖坑
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我教不了，我总是把自己埋进去
<jusss> happyaron: 你都pia pia pia过了，就不能理解25岁老处男的悲哀了 cc onlylove 
<onlylove> jusss: 他没pia过应该，还有，别把我拉进去，没我事
<jusss> onlylove: 他都有对象了，怎么能没实战过
<jusss> happyaron: 来教我挖坑秘技
<jusss> pia pia pia biu biu biu
<onlylove> jusss: 不作不死，我只能这么和你说
<onlylove> jusss: 你应该庆幸那个妹子现在不在，如果在的话，你又要被KB
<jusss> onlylove: 她很少在，没事，而且已经是过去式了
<onlylove> jusss: 过去式一样KB你啊
<jusss> onlylove: 换个nick
<eve_ouyang> 擦,税前给4K5还那样.....
<eve_ouyang> 好像4K5好多似的...在哪上的班?
<gfxmode__> jusss: 4K5 比较低
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 朝阳区
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 润枫德尚
<eve_ouyang> jusss: ....非常低了....
<jusss> gfxmode__: 你说给多少合适点
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 我感觉也是
<onlylove> gfxmode__: 他没工作经验，差不多
<gfxmode__> jusss: 我三年前试用期也是4K5
<gfxmode__> 税后
<eve_ouyang> jusss: = =!我这边佛山,打杂的税前也不止这个
<jusss> gfxmode__: 可是你那是三年前…
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 高管求带走
<gfxmode__> jusss: 三年 物价涨了好多
<jusss> gfxmode__: 你现在在哪里？
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 我就一打杂:P
<gfxmode__> jusss: 深圳
<eve_ouyang> 估计你在帝都到我这边的小城市不会习惯的了
<jusss> 我也是河北一小城市的，
<yloves> onlylove: 。。。。。。。
<gfxmode__> eve_ouyang: 佛山不是小城市 我去过一次 那里的人有钱 不露富
<jusss> 可是北京真的比上海破多了
<jiero> gfxmode__, 佛山是一个看起来很老的城市
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 可是我是佛山顺德那个贫穷的地方
<jiero> jusss, 因为北京人不太注重房子？
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 双皮奶。。。
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 对
<jusss> jiero: 是北京小广告太多建筑太丑
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 到顺德找我,我请你吃
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 暂时不会再去了哦~
<jusss> 我就吃过一次双皮奶，奶味太重
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 好远好远 - 
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 有机会~
<gfxmode__> eve_ouyang: 我楼下有家 顺德佬 的酒店
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 那是他做得不好~
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 顺德是小吃铺。。。
<jiero> 无数顺德食品
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: = =!顺德佬.....
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 做得好的双皮奶,好香好滑的
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 吃货福地
<gfxmode__> eve_ouyang: 嗯嗯 嘿嘿。我不喜欢佛山菜 太腻 像没有煮熟过似的
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 奶味会不会太重
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 我现在都好奇。。。以前广东怎么获得奶的？是羊奶？
<jusss> jiero: 人奶？
<jusss> lol
<eve_ouyang> jiero: - -!牛奶好多吧
 * jiero 踩 jusss 
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 我说的是久之前啊，奶牛是进口种吧。
<eve_ouyang> jusss: lol,珍稀资源
<jusss> jiero: 以后有对象了，可以每天一杯新鲜奶
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 那我就不知道了,反正我吃了那么多年都是牛奶
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 以前那么多水 - 。- 现在珠江都小河了。。。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 为什么不尝试新鲜奶
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 什么新鲜奶
<jiero> 新鲜奶？
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 他说人奶把。
<eve_ouyang> jiero: lol,不好喝
<jiero> jusss,  。。。 有对象很难呀。
 * jiero 有对象真的很难。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 你喝过…
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 说说什么味道
<jiero> jusss, 你小时候没喝过
<jiero> jusss, 说不出来就是奶而已
<jusss> jiero: 我说的是长大后
<eve_ouyang> jiero: lol,我儿子都4岁了
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 哦。
<jusss> jiero: 你能想起小时候奶的味道？
<jiero> jusss, 想不到
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 你果然喝过…
<jiero> jusss, 不同人的奶也不一样吧。
<eve_ouyang> 不过我结婚比较早,还是不那么早结婚为好
<eve_ouyang> - -~好后悔
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 。。。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 然后像我一样25了还是老处男
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 你知道。我还没到家里结婚岁数上限。
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 好多束缚啊
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 大不了离婚呀。
 * jiero 家里最高31，还有3年。
<eve_ouyang> jiero: = =!你以为那么容易啊
<jusss> jiero: 你比我大，对吧
<jiero> jusss, 我28
<gfxmode__> 我女同事33岁了 还是处女
<jusss> jiero: 28岁的老处男，what a pity!
<jusss> gfxmode__: 你怎么知道的
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 还比我大一点
<jiero> jusss, 其实我觉得破处不难。。。
<gfxmode__> jusss: 住隔壁
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 你不到25？
<jiero> lol
<jusss> jiero: 你2代，当然不难
<eve_ouyang> jusss: lol,语出惊人
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 27了
<jiero> gfxmode__, 额。
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 哦。毕业就结婚了。。？
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 你23结的魂？
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 太早了，too young for you
<jiero> jusss, 大概22就结婚了吧。
<jiero> 然后生崽崽
<jusss> jiero: 看，我的英语水平是不是又增长了那么一点点
<jiero> jusss, 。。。。。拍飞你，这些看不出来
<eve_ouyang> 差不多吧,毕业大半年左右就结了
<jusss> jiero: 你是我现在有没有cet 4的水准了
<jiero> jusss,  cet 4 是什么。。。
<jusss> jiero: 大学英语四级
<jiero> jusss, 哦。不太清楚。。。
<jiero> jusss,  我高中毕业2个月大约是cet 6的水平。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你是白澳，不一样
<eve_ouyang> jiero: = =!牛X
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 放弃高考去学英语了。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 他在白澳，不用佩服他
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 然后?
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 然后考完雅思去留学。。。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 然后变成了一只海龟
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 那还得更加佩服......lol
<jiero> 佩服啥，现在 是 1500元工资哦。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jusss> jiero: 你是2代
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 擦....做什么工作....1500?
<eve_ouyang> 给老爸打工...
<gfxmode__> jiero: 欧元吧
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 哦。我这里平均工资2500
<jiero> gfxmode__, 人民币
<jusss> jiero: 你应该去白澳上个大学
<eve_ouyang> jiero: = =!平均....这个词好悬
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 没啥，就是常规收入
<jusss> jiero: 获取个ph.d
<jusss> jiero: 然后就可以后入白人妹子了，还是pink的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 根本不明白
<jusss> 不是黑木耳
<eve_ouyang> A收入,20000,B*20收入1500,平均2380
<jiero> jusss ... 想起以前学英语的时候室友说过，女人下面是很丑的。
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 说的是平常人的收入
<jusss> jiero: aha come on，you know what I say
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 什么才算平常人...
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 打工的
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 其他的是收入，不是工资
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 女人下面丑吗？
<eve_ouyang> jiero: = =!soga,收入.......
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 我收入500-1000,我....
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 。。。
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 好丑,lol
<jiero> eve_ouyang, 我这里租110平方房子一个月1000
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 真的.如果算收入
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 是容易变黑吗？
<eve_ouyang> jusss: = =!没那么有空去研究这个
<jiero> jusss,  本来不就是黑的么。
<jusss> 据说变黑是亚洲人皮肤里的黑色素造成的
<eve_ouyang> jiero: 去......110平方的1000一个月
<jusss> jiero: you're totally wrong. 白人妹子的都是pink的
<jiero> jusss, 。。。
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 性学研究大师
 * jiero 是因为从来就是对女生不感兴趣  -  如果感兴趣也不会想到性。。。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 谢谢
<jiero> 第一个兴趣应该是性趣
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 2代是个gay
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 还有可能是自恋
<jiero> jusss, 去你的。。。
<eve_ouyang> jusss: lol
<jiero> jusss, 识别gay我还是能的。。。曾经多个老师是gay
<eve_ouyang> 不吹了,搞一遍RHCE的试题碎了
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 2代就是希腊神话里的那个跳湖而死的那个自恋
<jiero> 啊啊。都是有责任感的人。
<jusss> eve_ouyang: 你什么公司还考rhce？
<eve_ouyang> 小公司,不过整个公司的服务器网络,ERP那些都是我管理,但是想换个工作环境
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 自费考,lol
<jusss> erp是沙盘那个erp吗？
<eve_ouyang> window的erp,金蝶K3
<jusss> 我还在用友干过一段时间也没搞明白erp
<eve_ouyang> jusss: = =!
<jiero> jusss, 弄明白了就忽悠不到钱了。
<jiero> jusss,  创造壁垒才是抓钱本事
<jusss> jiero: 帮我在京东上找个500左右带呼吸灯的手机吧
<onlylove> 居然敢拔二代的毛 jusss看来活腻了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-31
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装xubuntu，一直卡在安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469191 提示 Quote: acpi package has zero elements sdb no caching mode page found sdb assuming drive cache：write through 然后就在安装界面一直转圈 image.jpg 换了几个发行版都是卡在安装开始 以前安装都很顺利 zz: eyenani — 2015-03
<^k^>  ─> -31 1:35
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教如何安装支付宝的安全控件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469192 我用的是LINUXmint16 xfce的系统，火狐浏览器无法安装支付宝控件，请教如何处理！非常感谢！ zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-03-31 8:04
<kingbo> hi,早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园生活里的一些开心爆笑 : 高中时,同桌爱放屁。有次,一股恶臭飘过。我问他:"你是不是又放毒气了?"前桌的mm回头说:"他的不是这个味。"
<kandu> kingbo: 早
<kandu> jiero: 二代早
<kandu> 各路大神大湿早
<jiero> kandu:  能人早
 * jiero 拜 kandu
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  09:41
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早
 * BuMangHuo momo happyaron HowIsItGoing freeflying roylez_
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早. 
<luobo> hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  09:42
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 肺活量不行，昨天带着口罩骑车差点憋死
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 今天下雨, 明天空气应该会好吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你用helm不?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 用啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 来, 快用我写的插件
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啥插件，能自动写代码不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不能. 
<BuMangHuo> lol, 辣有多好用
<BuMangHuo> 来我看看
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/madper/helm-fasd/blob/master/helm-fasd.el
<^k^> ⇪ ti: helm-fasd/helm-fasd.el at master · madper/helm-fasd · GitHub
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我先去吃点儿东西. 
<BuMangHuo> 首先， fasd 是个啥
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 神级工具  https://github.com/clvv/fasd
<^k^> ⇪ ti: clvv/fasd · GitHub
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你的口罩啥型号？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 买带呼吸阀的型号，之前我带那些没呼吸阀的能直接把口罩吸瘪了
<gfxmode> 来深圳骑车吧，沿海岸线骑车，不用带口罩
<luobo> gfxmode: 得带防毒面具
<gfxmode> luobo: 不用呀，深圳这边天天空气质量优
<luobo> gfxmode: 好吧，帝都今天天气太。。。
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 哪有，又不是没200多过
<luobo> gfxmode: 不过海边风大
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: !!!
<luobo> gfxmode: 得带风巾
<gfxmode> 是的。上周我去西涌，海边上有好多泳衣女
<kandu> gfxmode: 深圳真是好地方
<jiero> kandu: 。。。
<luobo> gfxmode: 那个怎么称呼，就是脖子上带的那个，叫风纱吧
<gfxmode> 厦门也不错，厦门环岛骑行，大概30公里，好像
<luobo> 才30公里啊
<luobo> gfxmode: 我去年上班，都骑行13公里呢
<luobo> gfxmode: 是一趟
<luobo> gfxmode: 还不是一来回
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 我都观察深圳好久了，要是真像你说的那么好，我早搬过去了
<luobo> 你们清明都有什么安排？
<gfxmode> 清明去HK玩
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 深圳还不错，但是人太南方了 - 或者工作信任度很难建立。
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 信任度？跟工作关系的同事敞开心扉嘛？ naive
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 呵，感觉比成都上海北京差
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 就是一团散沙
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 哪都一样
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 就那个带呼吸阀的啊
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 至少我就没见过什么深圳出的团队。
<BuMangHuo> honeywell d7031v
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 啥牌子？ 3M的阀好用些，Maskin的比较垃圾。
<BuMangHuo> 3m 的好像贵些
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: honeywell没用过……
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不忙不活
<BuMangHuo> jiero: lol
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 反正昨天第一次戴口罩，骑回去满头大汗，憋气憋的
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 带带就习惯了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我不喜欢这样套耳朵的型号，勒耳朵
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我看好像别人戴的有绑脑袋后面的，那种更勒吧？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 好不少，毕竟脖子脑袋都是硬的，不怕勒
<BuMangHuo> 也对哦
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: fasd 看起来不错的样子
<luobo> 我能稍微淫荡一下吗？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<luobo> 不喜欢带勒耳朵的，那你喜欢那种胸罩式的戴法？
<jiero> luobo: 你本来就淫荡
<luobo> jiero: 这个我知道，不然早有对象了
<jiero> luobo: 胸罩是怎么戴的？
<luobo> jiero: 卡扣卡在后面兜着的
<jiero> luobo: 噢。见女生的时候好像穿睡衣是不带的？
<luobo> jiero: 好吧，我没见过
<luobo> jiero: 你比我有出息
 * iMadper 求加薪和remote!
<freeflying> iMadper: 找你老板
<iMadper> freeflying: 我老板不给啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 不给就炒了他
<iMadper> freeflying: 没存款, 不敢炒
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 药，药，药加薪
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ...
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 侯总早
<BuMangHuo> NND, 今天这个雨还下不下了，这天气真要命
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 都几点了啊，还早
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 莫怕，几千万人跟着你呢
<jiero> luobo: 。。。
<kingbo> 请问lspci不加-k能看出驱动是不是装好了？
<kingbo> 感觉大神们牛贴里总会有个lspci，却从来不带-k参数，总是不明白他的驱动是不是装好了，更想要的是如果带上-k参数不就可以看到具体的驱动是什么么，自己的内核不就好配多了么？每次为新机头大...
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: 《地缘看世界》里说，高纬度的人比低纬度的人，上进、更有侵略意识
<gfxmode> 中国历史上，很多的都是北方人打败南方人，然后统一中国
<jiero> gfxmode: 是更坚定的组织。
<jiero> gfxmode: 至少更环境艰苦更坚强吧~
<gfxmode> 是的。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32275.html 哈哈天使 : 小汤姆:"妈妈,天使是什么样的?" 妈妈:"天使是一个长着翅膀 会飞的漂亮女人。" 小汤姆；"可是我们的女佣她并不会飞啊！" 妈妈:"你为什么会这样说?" 小汤姆:"因为昨天我听到爸爸对她说:'亲爱的,你是我的天使。'" 妈妈:"我
<^k^>  ─> 今天就叫她飞！"
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo linux 的 certutil 在那个软件包里面?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • /home 是单独分区，怎样把硬盘的空闲空间增加到home分区中！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469194 刚把硬盘腾出了60g的空间，现在状态是未分配未格式化状态 之前装ubuntu系统，/home我是单独分区 请问 怎样把这60g的磁盘空间 加入到我现有的/home 分区中，，，我
<yunfan_> gfxmode: 现在北方有暖气 还不如南方人了 
<jiero> gfxmode: 据说长江是一套专门的。因为地理缘故。
<jiero> gfxmode: 因为南方东西交通不如北方方便。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过用了 fasd 之后感觉 cd 的节奏变慢了一拍啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥意思?
<happyaron> iMadper: 你的到账了吗
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥我收到邮件了但是啥都没到
<iMadper> happyaron: 到账? 
<iMadper> happyaron: 工资啊?
<happyaron> a
<iMadper> happyaron: 懒得查, 几块钱
<happyaron> iMadper: 额
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜壕
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 
<iMadper> happyaron: 车买了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没呢，昨天网络有问题没登录成功
<happyaron> 一会儿再试试
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂. 
<O0XX> happyaron: 买车了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 早买吧, 那个买了还要等呆湾发货呢
<happyaron> 好的好的
<happyaron> O0XX: 没啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我现在 d: aliased to fasd_cd -d.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 然后直接在任意目录 d rtags 就能进去rtags源码目录, 好用的很. 
<jiero> happyaron iMadper 北京淫你们都是美国10年签证了吧？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是啊. 
<happyaron> jiero: 还没续呢
<happyaron> jiero: 那个也没啥啊
<happyaron> jiero: 直接中信代签就可以了
<jiero> happyaron:  一代
<IsoaSFlus> 忙忙忙
<jiero> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> jiero: 美国10年签证有啥用? 美国很无聊的
<jiero> iMadper: 我没觉得美国无聊额。。。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你设置的 fasd 的 init 参数是啥
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我看看蛤
<BuMangHuo> audot?
<BuMangHuo> auto?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是的  eval "$(fasd --init auto)"
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 足够了
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的helm-fasd里面给find-file加了个hook, 你在emacs里面打开文件, 会反馈给fasd的. 
<BuMangHuo> 美的很
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 这个真是好用. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 然后在emacs里面也可以用fasd快速打开想要的文件. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 已经给你在 github 点赞了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你怎么跟成龙似的?
<BuMangHuo> 成龙怎么了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实, 一开始让你点赞你应该拒绝的.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不能人家让你赞你就赞
<BuMangHuo> ..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当我第一次知道要拍洗头水广告的时候，其实刚开始他们找我我是拒绝的。因为，你不能让我拍，我就马上去拍，第一我要试一下，因为我不愿意拍完了以后再加一些特技上去，头发“咣”一下，很亮、很柔，这样观众出来一定会骂我，根本没有这样的头发，就证明上面那个是假的。后来我也经过证实他们确实是中药的，我用了大概一个æ
<O0XX> roylez: 渣, 你家闰土呢?
<jiero> roylez: 闰土
<jiero> roylez: 是啥？
<iMadper> roylez: 闰土
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你去湾湾买车？
 * IsoaSFlus opgl屌还是dx屌？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 今天发饷？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不是我, 是 happyaron 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 收到了工资条了
 * HowIsItGoing 貌似我还有俩报销没打回来呢，都几个月了
<BuMangHuo> ... 靠，这个 3 月怎么这么长
<BuMangHuo> 还不发饷
<palomino|working> 因为有31天哪
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 过年回来就是 3 月，到现在还是 3 月
<BuMangHuo> 我怎么感觉都年过完好久好久了
<BuMangHuo> 31
<palomino|working> 额..过年回来不是2月么...
<BuMangHuo> 2
<BuMangHuo> 怎么有颜色了
<palomino|working> 不知道,手头有个脚本会自动给数字加颜色
 * IsoaSFlus 没人理我，伤心
 * HowIsItGoing 发公积金了，哈哈
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • ubuntu kylin14.10如何升级15.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469195 请问如何把ubuntu kylin14.10升级到15.04？ zz: gyj1109 — 2015-03-31 11:32
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 工资还没发
<happyaron> iMadper: 有折扣码么
<iMadper> happyaron: 真没有....
<palomino|working> ç´¯...
<iMadper> happyaron: 问问 HowIsItGoing 呗
 * QiongMangHuo 工资条比工资早到, 不开心
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还真不发奖金啊...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:1d90976cad50a7d4369650a2bfb0c2ba
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 视频
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 4月发啊 不是告诉你了咩
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 靠...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我就怕fesco那货把奖金当工资扣税
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你发的这是什么?
<luobo> 那个视频是啥？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 比这个狠的视频我都没敢给你看, 一刀下去脑袋开瓢
<luobo> 对啊
<luobo> 好吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这啥? 看不清除
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 昨天上海斗殴死人那个
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 注意 手被砍掉了...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ...
<luobo> 。。。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这是打群架?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗯 两死五重伤
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 那个开瓢的视频看得我反胃....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我靠..打个群架这么狠?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 刀太锋利了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  喂,你的关注点啊!
<sgo11> 哪里可以找到最新的 developer.android.com， code.google.com IP呀？国内可以访问的。之前的都被封了。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 头骨那么硬, 一刀下去就掉了一层你说呢?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 上海哪?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这么狠...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不能说了 想想就反胃, 昨天水木首页上还有个小孩车祸的, 脑浆涂地 妈的 反胃
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 一个酒吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷总你怎么喜欢看这种东西...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 首页十大 我也就是随便点点
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  唐山港彪了, 这是要发规划了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/NewExpress/5470789  有胆就看 图片就够了
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-错误信息
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不看
<jzp113> 有玩机器人的吗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 听说被佣金宝冲击的, 招商证券可以给万五了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不过还是准备转
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 万五对你这个大鳄还是亏啊..一次交易几个亿的手续费也
<O0XX> 不少了
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  万二五的话能少一般呢
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 一半
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 是啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 啥？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你买啥车？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • xf86-input-synlx40 驱动怎么安装? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469196 驱动地址 https://github.com/SergeyMosin/xf86-input-synlx40 Debian 3.18.6-1 abcd@C:/tmp$ git clone https://github.com/SergeyMosin/xf86-input-synlx40 Being cloned 'xf86-input-synlx40'... remote: Counting objects: 50, done. remote: Total 50 (delta 1), reused 1 (del
<^k^>  ─> ta 1), pack-reused 48 Unpacking objects: 100% (50/50), done. abcd@C:/tmp$ cd xf86-input-synlx40/ abcd@C:/tmp/xf …
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 牛牛
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 穷忙活
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 对啊
 * casparant 我是上来找 eguan 的……有谁看见他了么
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 这两天见过几次
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  穷啊穷
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: BuMangHuo 早
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  什么？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 BuMangHuo
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 自行的
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:29
<jusss> 下雨了额
<jusss> fcitx的bug修好了没
<jade-shan> 大家觉得这个硬盘柜如何？好像还是带raid的http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.71.syOYpW&id=38617827488&ns=1&abbucket=9
<^k^> jade-shan: ⇪ 顺丰ORICO 9558RU3 外置3.5寸USB3.0移动raid硬盘盒磁盘阵列柜子 【全新工艺】全新5盘位3.5寸sata阵列硬盘盒，优质金属材质打造，存储扩展优先选择 ！ 【功能强大】完美支持20T硬盘，巧妙装拆内模，便捷不卡盘，优秀静音散热系统，多种企业级安全阵列模式！ 【高效传输】USB3.0高达
<^k^>  ─> 5Gbps理论传输速度，可作为电脑，机顶盒，智能电视影音中心！ 价格: 元
<jade-shan> 我就家里用用，存存小片啊大片啊啥的
<happyaron> iMadper: 这货有必要到店里看么
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 去店里看的时候一定要坚守自己的原则
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 我就被店家忽忽悠悠的就瘸了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: HowIsItGoing O0XX_ iMadper bzr两年没更新了 为什们还不死...
<QiongMangHuo> 用得痛苦
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 看的话，是不是只看尺寸
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 还是说，尺寸没必要看，估计差不多就ok
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: lol
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 来来回回对比了两家的好几个型号，最终买 600 的原因是特喜欢那个灰红色的涂装，结果不知道为什么，最终骑出来的是一个黑色的。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 就店里让他装好骑走不就得了么
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你网上买的话还得自己装，麻烦
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 真的，我到现在还没想明白我为啥买了这个
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 网上买也是送到店里，然后免费装
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不是现货的
<nyfair> 牛牛们，求个小bash脚本
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 缩
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛好
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你不是牛牛? 你没有牛牛?
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 你就是我的牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 卧槽
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 给你年和月，打印出这个月最后一天
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 啥车啊
<nyfair> 普通的yyyy-mm-dd就行了
<jusss> nyfair: 判断下润年什么的不就是了？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 姐姐不会写bash脚本吗
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 会，但是疼
<nyfair> 枚举月份再判断闰年简直坑爹
<nyfair> 求一步到位
<palomino|working> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 刚学编程的时候不是有教判断闰年的方法吗
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 骚等
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你还是用cal取吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: cal mon year|yadda yadda ...
<jusss> 貌似得3个判断语句，31天的 30天的 2月份的
<nyfair> 这种有啥好判断的，随便换个python ruby 不都是一行搞定么
<BuMangHuo> 哎，话说清明节和复活节在同一天会有什么效果？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2so-IGj93AACuQvhtul4AALrWANiqm8AAK5a971.jpg 安眠药的新用法
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 清明节又不是寒食节
<palomino|working> 中国人烧纸,耶稣复活,没冲突
<BuMangHuo> 那基督中国人呢
<luobo> http://www.netfilter.org/projects/nftables/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ f: netfilter/iptables project homepage - The netfilter.org "nftables" project
<palomino|working> 额..
<luobo> ^k^: 笑话
<^k^> luobo, 什么，当你过一只猫和一只紫色的人，你得到什么？  15:08
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我还没有
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 乃买湾湾的自行车？ 巨大车么？
<nyfair> 搞定搞定，这个也是一行bash吧
<nyfair> nimabi_date=`python -c "import calendar;print '%d-%02d-%02d' % (2004,2,calendar.monthrange (2004,2)[1])"`
<iIlL10Oo> > joke
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 饥蚊子 饱蚊子 : "老疙瘩"的儿媳计划外怀了孕,儿子、儿媳外出逃避检查,于是,"老疙瘩"被"请"进了"学习班"。第二天清早,老婆赶去探望,见"老疙瘩"光着膀子蹲在大树下,脊背上爬满了蚊子,急忙上前驱赶。 "你想让蚊子咬死我不成?""老疙瘩"发了火,"那些.蚊子都是吃饱了在那里睡觉哩！
<^k^>  ─> 你把它们赶跑了,腾出了地盘,那些没吃饱的蚊子还不都赶来咬我吗?！ "
<BuMangHuo> 这个段子前戏太长了吧？
<iIlL10Oo> require 'time' ; print  Time.parse('2004-03-01') - 1
<iIlL10Oo> require 'time' ; print  Time.parse('2004-03-01') - 86400
<luobo> ^k^: joke
<luobo> ^k^:> joke
<^k^> luobo: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG-yIa056AABza0hOZPcAAMZDAEYOg8AAHOD640.jpg 转的,真心的笑了
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: 千万别跟律师讲什么理 : 话说一个卖肉的男人来到律师事务所。 "律师先生,不知谁家的狗吃了我的火腿,你说我该怎么办?" "那你应该找到狗的主人,让他赔偿你的损失。" "谢谢你的建议,那现在就请你给我20英镑吧,是你的狗偷吃了我的火腿。" "好,我同意赔偿你的损失,但是你要知道,我的
<^k^>  ─> 咨询费是20英镑,我们就扯平了。"
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oSyIQ9aeAADJAJJlpXAAALrIgN_Ye4AAMkY342.jpg 我就不信我找不到真爱,哼！
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qv2IX49DAAFYJI9x19AAALrGgFszesAAVg8788.jpg 蝙蝠侠版黄包车
<njl> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> njl: 小宝贝 : 护士看到病人在病房喝酒,就走过去小声叮嘱说:"小心肝！ "病人微笑道:"小宝贝。"
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: 答应我！电风扇！ : 我要你只注视着我！ 不要有一丝一毫的游离,不要躲避我热切的视线！ 哪怕你只侧目一刹那！转头一瞬间！ 我的嫉妒之火,情仇之焰,便会熊熊而燃！ 我要你做我的奴,奢享你冰肌玉骨的缠绵！ 我要你为我的王,我称颂你千里快哉的风范！ 我要你属于我！属于我！
<^k^>  ─> 我要你注视我！注视我！别摇头！ 答应我！电风扇！
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: 不抽烟 :     一位年轻人热恋着一个漂亮的女郎,他很想向她求婚,可是由于他身体那部份发育不全,他有点自卑,所以不敢开口。有一天晚上,他带她到一个很黑暗的地方,把那个放在她手里看她有什么反应,她说:"对不起,我不抽烟的。"
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> > joke
<^k^> palomino|working: 预防近视 : "医生,请问一下,听说吃红萝卜可以预防近视是真的吗?" "你怀疑啊?！你有看过兔子带眼镜?"
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qfSIRVviAAEjhQ0maoQAALrFgNMkEIAASOd543.jpg 这样的山寨伤不起啊
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 开小窗调戏去
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<^k^> 我要加延时了 `人机合一
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 现在延时还不够么
<^k^> 现在是2秒，改成7秒 `人机合一
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 对啊, 男人怎么能这么短...
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 一定要延时
<palomino|working> :O 人机合一
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 延到12？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 12你就觉得长了?
<BuMangHuo> 还好吧
<palomino|working> 可以对外宣传增长了5倍 O0XX|Qiong 
<palomino|working> 比xxx好五倍!
<BuMangHuo> lol
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> ... `人机合一
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 卧槽...
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 这种东西怎么宣传是一回事, 终究还是要用啊
<palomino|working> 干得漂亮 ^k^ 
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 你这样不就等于说你原来更短么
<BuMangHuo> 我要搞一个指南针帖在车子上面
<palomino|working> 只提好五倍,不提基数!
<roylez> ^k^: 人基合一
<^k^> roylez, 一个是什么？  15:29
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 两个是什么？
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: define:`两个 《|兩個|爸爸》（英语：Two Fathers）2012年三立華人電視劇八點檔系列的第五部作品， 由聲色工場製作有限公司製作，由林佑威、楊一展、賴雅妍、樂樂、梁靖、周曉涵及 ...
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: kk是什么
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 这是一个很好的问题。  15:46
<IsoaSFlus> > joke
<O0XX|Qio_> O0XX|Qiong: ping
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: 神农氏 :     有天老师问大家:"谁知道神农氏有什么功绩吗?" 班长马上举了手:"老师我知道,是尝百草。" 老师很满意的说:"嗯！不错,果然是班长,都有在念书。" 之后小明不服气的举手了,问道:"老师,你知道神农氏死掉之前所说话的吗?" 老师说:"嗯?老师不知道。" 小明说:"老师,我
<^k^>  ─> 来告诉你吧！那就是:'啊！这个有毒／" 老师:"。。。。。"
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 贵team现在是全能专家组啊...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥情况?
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:51
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 给了一个GTK的call trace.. 让解bug
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那不算全能吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: hohoho~ 找到我的话我肯定拒掉 =,=
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 贵组都是全能专家啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 哪能说拒掉就巨屌的..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 工资到账了 cc HowIsItGoing happyaron shuduo iMadper 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我厂测试哥们网线掉了导致不通都会提个bug让解
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: s/巨屌/拒掉
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 菊苣
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 快给我twitch账号送paypal
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 QiongMangHuo 的工资
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 有真相没?
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 辛苦钱啊
<luobo> 这是要约的节奏吗？
<palomino|working> 摸摸有益身心健康啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你也有账户余额提醒了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 手动查...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哎, 一点儿也开心不起来啊
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 姐姐在twitch直播？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: why?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 工资低, 发了还是没钱
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我账上还有人民币 95.8
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 下个月刷信用卡过日子，下下个月估计就被裁员鸟
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 别闹 你今天也发工资
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 昨天发了
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 发现shift加上小键盘的加减号可以调节xterm的字体大小
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: iterm多好，用什么xterm
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 贵组都是全能专家啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 而且都是胸肌男
<iMadper> roylez: 我正要找好用的term呢, 我去试试看iterm
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 帮我申请个 paypal 国际帐号
<iMadper> roylez: aur里面都没有?
<roylez> iMadper: 首先你得有Mac
<iMadper> roylez: 哦, 我不用那破玩意
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: urxvt啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 会吞快捷键. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: urxvt有时候会捕获tmux快捷键...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 换screen
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 什么鬼?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  哎, 我的老伙计, 你丫换还是不换!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不换, 我要找好用的term... 你给我换tmux...
 * O0XX|Qiong 踢皮球是个艺术啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 明天就要去上班了, 伐开心 
<O0XX|Qiong> http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_381743.htm
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 非“愚人节”玩笑 京东确定上调免运费标准_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
 * O0XX|Qiong 奶茶家缺钱了?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 穷老板可想你了..赶紧过来吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 来重现bug
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哪个? usb?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: usb!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 说 usb!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在谁是assignee?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä½ 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 行, 那我去改成你去
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 赞! 先说usb然后把assignee改成他
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: yaourt -Syu --aur --devel <- 你多久做一次?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 快一个月没做了..
 * O0XX|Qiong 啊! 我都快一个月没做啦!
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 出门左转戒色吧
<luobo> 是我邪恶了吗？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 强烈推荐一个国产电视剧  QiongMangHuo 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo: 边城汉子   快去看!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo: 晚了就该删减了!
<shuduo> QiongMangHuo: 谢谢通知，终于有钱还信用卡了
<iMadper> shuduo: 哭穷是不对的
<QiongMangHuo>  shuduo: 哭穷是不对的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 无脑转发是不对的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 多了个空格
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: xterm的#override, <KeyPress> 和<Key> 有什么区别?
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 按住和按一下的差别
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 哪个是按住?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我猜是 keypress
<jiero> 爱你们
 * BuMangHuo 就没做过啊 cc iMadper|AAFFKK O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<nyfair> 尼玛逼，我就说了句奴性是自由民主的基督世界的传统美德，民逗们就高潮了
<nyfair> 这堆sb居然不服圣经？
<jiero> nyfair 建工厂吧
<luobo> nyfair是上次的那个女汉子吗？
<jiero> nyfair, 汉子，赶紧露出鸡肉来
<palomino|working> ........
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<roylez> nyfair: 🐂
<gfxmode> 公司最漂亮的女子，一般是财务部的
<jiero> gfxmode, 错了吧，多数是迎接的吧。
<nyfair> 不服就砍，把傻逼的政治诉求扼杀在萌芽阶段国家稳定发展的根基
<nyfair> gfw满塞
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<jiero> nyfair,  其实我觉得网络最大的问题是垃圾太多 - 没啥人有权限去清理
 * jiero 讨厌病态广告成品。
<jiero> 互相抄袭者砍杀。
<gfxmode> jiero: 你在山东潍坊？
<jiero> gfxmode, 是啊
<jiero> gfxmode, 你竟然不知道。
<gfxmode> jiero: 昨天不是说你在Australia么？
<jiero> gfxmode, 我说过么？
<jusss> ^k^: 你怎么实现延迟的？不会是sleep吧
<^k^> jusss, 我的华莱士博士教给我的。  17:14
<luobo> jiero: 潍坊有我同学
<luobo> jiero: 还是女的
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 怎么写一个计时的脚本？
<zhanshime01> #!/bin/bash
<zhanshime01>     sleep 6 && conky
<jusss> 比如几十分钟之后执行某个程序，但是不中断当前线程，继续执行后面的程序
<jusss> zhanshime01: 不用sleep
<jiero> luobo, 潍坊的女人。。。怎么说的，见识也就那样了。。。
 * jiero 思维倾向没法过呀。。。
<Niac> user=> (doto (Graphics.) (.create 10 10 10 10)) CompilerException java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: No matching ctor found for  class java.awt.Graphics, compiling:(NO_SOURCE_PATH:45:7)
<luobo> jiero: 好吧，我们还算熟吧，就是稍微奔放了一点
<jiero> luobo, 对啊，喜欢我就会直说的
<jiero> luobo, 觉得我奇怪也会直说
<luobo> jiero: 你是潍坊人？
<jiero> luobo, 在这里长大的，大体是吧。
<jiero> luobo 不会说潍坊话，不常被认作潍坊人。
<luobo> jiero:你是女的？
<luobo> jiero: 不要跟我开玩笑
<luobo> jiero: 我得下班走了
<luobo> jiero: 你要是女的，那就太可怕了
<luobo> jiero: 用空聊吧
<hoxily> #!/usr/bin/bash
<hoxily> sleep "$1"
<jiero> luobo 我是男的
<BuMangHuo> 下班下班
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 家门口就是京东自提点，不管多少钱都是免费的……
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 拜高管!
<jiero> 。。。凭什么必须是男的开口说喜欢对方。。。
<jiero> tryit,  高管
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 高毛线，码农一个 cc jiero 
<jiero> tryit,  我们这里京东自提点在远方游乐场旁边。
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管!
<jusss> hoxily: 不用sleep，怎么计时
<gfxmode> lastlog tryit
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 你为啥这么低调……
<gfxmode> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 男人嘛, 嗓音声调肯定低
<hoxily> #!/usr/bin/bash
<hoxily> sleep "$1"; shift
<hoxily> program="$1"; shift
<hoxily> "$program" "$*"
<hoxily> 然后这么用： mysleep 3600 echo "hello world!"
<hoxily> 然后这么用： mysleep 3600 echo "hello world!" &
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你做为回龙观玩家为啥不用自提车呢
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 自提点要排队麻烦吧
<hoxily> jusss: 不用sleep的话，只能读取系统时间来判断了。但是总不能 在一个循环里不停地检测时间吧。太消耗CPU了。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 去吧。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: ?
<jusss> hoxily: 应该有别的方法
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么计时，不用sleep ?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 。。。我又发出骚扰信息了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我现在是每天被骚扰
<QiongMangHuo> nnnnd
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 因为你是众矢之的 - 
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 结实的肌肉提高了抗打击能力
<QiongMangHuo> 烦躁
<nyfair> 开源厨就是贱，好压也是开源的，自带编码解析完美解决zip乱码，附带的虚拟光驱还能把flac映射成虚拟光盘，凭什么因为是国产的就被人喷？
<nyfair> 比那个狗屎7z强多了
<nyfair> 狗屎7z和5年前相比有进步么
<gfxmode> 7z很好用的呀
<nyfair> 7z很好用？支持rar5么？
<nyfair> tar.gz能一步打开么？
<nyfair> zip解压能不乱码么？
<nyfair> 来战啊
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 不用排队，输入提货码或者刷下二维码就可以取了
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10711202/
<hoxily> jusss: 然后这样子用： mysleep 3600 echo "hello world!" &
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 自提点无服务人员的
<jusss> hoxily: 不用sleep可以吗？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 工资是不是3点之后才发？ nnd这帮魂淡是不是拿去做了1天理财……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不是, 不是
<jusss> hoxily: 想买款联通3g/4g的带呼吸灯的手机，找半天不好找
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 啊？ 跟我以前见到的不一样？
<hoxily> jusss: 为什么不能使用 sleep？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 银行结账如此, 二月份的好像就三点前发了
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 我三年前去过中关村的自提点
<Plain_Text> 7-Zip 软件的 Bug 真的很多，只是它的压缩算法比较好而已。 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 在帽帽的时候早上/中午发的时候很多啊
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 要呼吸灯做毛线？ 我现在特别讨厌带led灯的玩意。晚上超级晃眼
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你说京东？ 自提柜和自提点不一样
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我家楼下也有自提柜了，不过不能刷信用卡，还不认小银行的银行卡，伐开心
<hoxily> jusss: 过去batch没有timeout，都用ping -n 123 127.0.0.1 代替
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 在线付呗
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 木积分，说的我又想去薅i白金了
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> lol
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<hoxily> jusss: 你可以大概估计下每个icmp echo来回所花的时间。
<hoxily> jusss: 算出 -n 参数需要多少
<hoxily> jusss: linux下的ping命令是-c参数
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 不想不停的看手机，长时间不看手机，led灯就很重要了
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 我的手机有个呼吸灯
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 不过被我关了
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 。。。
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 那你适合黑莓
<iMadper|AAFFKK> jusss: 那你适合黑莓
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还没下班?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 恩啊
<BuMangHuo> 当当回家了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊
<jusss> BuMangHuo: iMadper 太贵，买不起
<BuMangHuo> kernel-devel 这个是怎么打包的, iMadper O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing , 我只想编译一个内核模块，在 ubuntu或者 fedora 里面装 linux-headers 这个包就可以了，那我能不能从我现在的内核代码里面打包出一个这个 header 包来？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 能.
<BuMangHuo> 这样别人编译的时候，只需要我的这个 header 包和他自己的模块源码就好了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好像我把我现在的完整的内核代码里面的 .c 都删掉也可以用，但是肯定多余了很多东西
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对. 
<BuMangHuo> ubuntu 里面的 linux-headers 里面基本上都是 Kconfig 和 Makefile 吧， 那我在我的这个内核里面怎么打一个这样的包出来呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 所以, 可以make rpm-pkg生成header.rpm
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 额，不要 rpm
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: deb?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: make deb-pkg
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 就出来个目录就ok
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 打出来了之后你自己解压嘛
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有直接打包成 gz 的方式么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没  make headers_install  ?
<BuMangHuo> 把现在内核里面编译模块需要的 .h, 还有 Kconfig, Makefile  打包到里面
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 有啊，没明白这是做什么的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 它会给 ./usr/include 里面装一些东西，但是应该不全吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 全了吧? 不全嘛?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: cat include/Kbuild  这里面有 header-y += xxx  来标识某个目录下的文件要不要放在headers里面. 然后make headers_install会安装那些header
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，这只是 header 啊
<BuMangHuo> 只是一些 .h 吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我还得要 Kconfig 和 Makefile 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那我不知道了, 我以为包括makefile的
<nyfair> 5年前，7z的确是当时很优秀的软件。现在，好压秒7z一条街
<nyfair> 就好比今天的mplayer和3年前一样优秀
<nyfair> 开源软件就是一时兴起瞎搞，然后就撒手不敢了
<nyfair> 还是gfw好，天天都在更新
<nyfair> iMadper: 老大，哪里能领5毛啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 找你老妈要咯
<iMadper> nyfair: 我要钱都是找我老爸的
<nyfair> iMadper: 你老爸这么牛，能藏私房钱？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7装ubuntu双系统开机开机只能进入ubuntu求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469198 机子是win7的系统，装了win8.1的双系统，win8.1为默认，开机只能进入ubuntu，进不了win8.1，学校用的是锐捷，下的安装包是rar的压缩包，ubuntu也打不开，wifi也不道怎么用！！！ zz: 喵了个咪0
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-03-31 18:04
<iMadper> nyfair: 不用藏啊, 就放钱包里
<nyfair> iMadper: ...
<nyfair> iMadper: 钱包里的也叫钱？
<iMadper> nyfair: 那叫啥?
<nyfair> 叫钱包附属品
<hoxily> jusss: 你所谓的不行用sleep到底是什么意思？
<hoxily> jusss: 你是想操作系统提供一个定时任务的服务，需要定时任务的人提交任务请求，然后这个服务就会安排好一切？
<jusss> hoxily: 如果没有sleep, 怎么计时? 比如一个脚本里，符合某个条件后就n小时后启动另一个脚本，然后接着执行下面的，不论另一个脚本n小时后是否会触发，都会执行下面的
<jusss> f=1; if f==1 then xxx; f=2 符合就n小时后执行xxx,不管符合不符合，执行玩f=1后，都会马上执行f=2
<jusss> 如果你用sleep，那就会中断f=2
<hoxily> jusss: 我发给你的那个不行吗？ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10711202/
<hoxily> 也就改写成bash里面的 function
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 存款要保险了..大鳄你的几个亿怎么办啊?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥情况?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 存款保险条例啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 发布了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 瑞士出台这政策了?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 最高就50W
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你都转移啦?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那你可长点心吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 瑞士现在早就不替你保密了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂, 都海外了, 所有积蓄都放在了一个连我都不知道的账户里
<hoxily> jusss: 你有试过这个脚本吗？ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10711202/
<hoxily> jusss: f=1; if [[ $f == 1 ]]; then mysleep 3600 yourtaskprogram arguments list &;fi; f=2
<hoxily_> jusss: 你的这个脚本执行完了，是不是就退了？
<jusss> hoxily_: what if没有sleep了呢？
<hoxily_> jusss: 用 ping -c 123 127.0.0.1 代替，虽然不太准
<hoxily_> jusss: 我这个脚本有一点问题。parent process 结束的时候，顺手结束了子进程。
<hoxily_> jusss: 需要想办法创建一个分离的任务。
<jusss> hoxily_: ...难道就没别的方法了吗? cpu时间计时什么的？
<jusss> hoxily_: sleep的实现总不会是用ping吧
<hoxily_> jusss: sleep不就是吗？
<hoxily_> jusss: sleep不就是计时吗？
<jusss> hoxily_: 如果没有sleep和ping这两个程序，现在要你去搞个计时的程序怎么办
<hoxily_> jusss: 自己写一个呀
<jusss> hoxily_: 怎么写
<hoxily_> jusss: 自己写一个呀。调用linux的syscall
<jusss> hoxily_: 那如果是win/mac呢
<hoxily_> jusss: 一样调用API
<hoxily_> jusss: 你在纠结什么呢？
<happyaron> 人生苦短，Python 是岸
<happyaron> 这种跨平台的，或许不错
<happyaron> 或者Java是岸
<jusss> hoxily_: 我也不知道，我只想能有个可以计时的工具，比如在lisp py里面，但是又不依赖系统
<hoxily_> 不依赖系统？
<iMadper> 手表啊!
<hoxily_> jusss: 干脆你自己造个系统吧
<iMadper> 想不依赖系统, 自己用手表啊
<jusss> hoxily_: 我的不依赖系统意思是不自己去搞跟系统相关的
 * jusss 每次说不依赖系统，总会被人误解
<hoxily_> jusss: 那就用别人帮你封装好了的库
<hoxily_> 你依赖的是一个固定的接口，具体实现由别人来干。
<iMadper> c库里没nanosleep函数? 
<hoxily_> jusss: 你纠结这个问题所花的时间，完全可以针对某个平台编写计时程序了。
<jusss> hoxily_: 你说的对，我就是有这方面的问题，我太容易钻进这种问题了，我现在在找500以下的手机带呼吸灯的就是，
<jusss> hoxily: 我还有选择恐惧症，都是穷闹得
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么治
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • goagent 不能访问code.google.com/p/goagent，其他正常。何故？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469200 goagen 3.2.3，chrome，ubuntu14.04,不能访问code.google.com。访问其他网站正常，谁知道原因。怎么解决？？？？ 11.jpg zz: ahwad — 2015-03-31 19:58
 * jiero 何时才能不烦躁
<iMadper> jiero: 易烦躁是激素分泌问题. 
<iMadper> jiero: 自宫吧. 一劳永逸. 
<jiero> iMadper|NoMoney,  抱抱
<jiero> iMadper|NoMoney, 还是北京好些 - 如果找女朋友之类的。
<jiero> iMadper|NoMoney, 男的或许差距不是那么大
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper|NoMoney, 我觉得糟糕了，糟糕了。怎么办。。。
 * jiero 兴奋了，今天看来睡不着了~
<jiero> iMadper|NoMoney, 我发现我有一次进入发春状态了哦。就是完全没有性欲了~
<jiero> 哈哈。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rDWIeveIAAE9RNYBYz4AALrRgP87HUAAT1c043.jpg 还真没有见过这么拉轰的球迷啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 命令 sudo fdisk -l，“未起始于物理扇区边界”这句话什么意思，不懂 是分区错误吗，？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469202 重新调整分区，然后开机不能进入Grub2，，尝试修复 键入命令 sudo fdisk -l 出现： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sda1 * 64 125833216 6
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让我再想一想 : "如果你拒绝我,艾丽莎,那我就去卧轨。" "你让我再想一想,反正离今天的末次火车到站时间还早着呢！ "
<jiero> http://news.qq.com/zt2015/changshi/zfbgyjwdceshi11111.htm 政府工作报告~ 答对有200MB手机流量奖品哦
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【测一测】你所知道的政府工作报告
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ping
<alvin_rxg> -bash: ping: command not found
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我有选择恐惧症，都是穷闹得，怎么办
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 上了再说
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • win7下能否运行portable_ubuntu_remix http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469204 本人因工作需要使用portable_ubuntu，在portable_ubuntu_remix的介绍中，好像可以在WIN7下运行，但是自己测试了一下，不行啊，是因为64位系统的关系吗？而且现在WINXP确实很少了，现在笔记本都是WIN7或者
<^k^>  ─> WIN8，不知道各位大哥大姐能否帮忙解决下？？？？ zz: superkitten1986 — 2015-03-31 23:21
<Guest76952> Lenovo S410电池只能充电到58%的类似问题 我也有，没解决
<Guest76952> Lenovo的机器，linux下很多驱动貌似都不是支持的很好
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu服务端安装了shadowsocks如何开启UDP转发呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469206 运行了nohup ssserver -c /etc/shadowsocks/config.json > log & 并在/etc/rc.local中添加了/usr/local/bin/sslserver -c /etc/shadowsocks/config.json 成功开启了shadowsocks,但是发现UDP无效.那如何在ubuntu服务器端开启ud
<^k^>  ─> p呢? zz: nanshenliu — 2015-04-01 2:29
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu14.04 64bit PC 编译 2.6.32的内核(编译前配置成i386, 32bit)出错， 请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469207 我编译前把本机的gcc降低为gcc-4.4 $ll /usr/bin/gcc* lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 4月 1 00:34 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-4.4* 编译的出错信息如下： CHK include/linux/version.h CHK i
<^k^>  ─> nclude/linux/utsrelease.h SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86 HOSTCC scripts/basic/fixdep HOSTCC scripts/bas …
<happyaron> iMadper BuMangHuo 我被 HowIsItGoing 劝阻了
<iMadper> happyaron: aha?
<iMadper> happyaron: 为啥?
<happyaron> iMadper BuMangHuo 他表示不能买杂牌碳架
<iMadper> happyaron: 那就要买贵的了?~
<happyaron> iMadper: 买个便宜的～
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟 BuMangHuo 一样买公爵600
<happyaron> iMadper: 推荐了OCR5500/5700 or TCRSLR2
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu firefox 福字变绿色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469209 各位大侠， 在ubuntu下想翻墙，firefox已经安装了福字，只是它是红色的，如何让它变绿色，可以翻墙？ 浏览器最右边福字是红色的，想让它变绿色就可以了。 谢谢！ zz: yueli711 — 2015-04-01 10:10
<iMadper> happyaron: TCRSLR2不便宜吧?
<iMadper> happyaron: 8k?
<happyaron> iMadper: 7.7好像
<O0XX> iMadper: http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2015-04-01/doc-iavxeafs3907513.shtml
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这也叫买便宜的?
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 百度愚人节恶搞：智能穿戴“百度珠环”|百度|愚人节_业界_新浪科技_新浪网
<happyaron> iMadper: 我也没说要买那个啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 他买的额是公路
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 对 happyaron 来说太便宜了吧
<BuMangHuo> cc iMadper 
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 入珠
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 黑我
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 为啥要公路不要山地呐
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 主要用途是刷圈啊
<tryit> iMadper, happyaron BuMangHuo 今天会有一个1977年的大哥来面试……
<happyaron> tryit: 拜高管，不是有特殊技能这样的一般要把简历放一边了吧。。。
<iMadper> tryit: 拜高管
<kandu> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> 我只负责对筛选出来的进行第一轮技术面试……
<tryit> 感觉好奇怪啊
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> O0XX: 喝咖啡去不? 半价
<O0XX> iMadper: zou
 * tryit C代码有啥重构的方法、工具、书籍 推荐？ cc iMadper O0XX kandu happyaron
<iMadper> O0XX: 我看了半天来确认是 zou还是 zuo...
<iMadper> tryit: c代码还要重构啊... 
<tryit> iMadper, 项目超过15年的历史了……
<q_> --------- 消息队列 -----------
<q_> 键        msqid      拥有者  权限     已用字节数 消息 
<q_> 0xffffffff 32768      q          600        340          61
<q_> 请问这东西怎么删除啊？
<q_> 我按照书上学写程序创建了一个IPC ，但是不知道怎么删除了。 － － 
<happyaron> 重启大法
<q_> 我天。 － －－ － 
<q_> 有别的办法嘛？
 * BuMangHuo 喝了咖啡就心脏病发作....
<q_> 把你的咖啡寄给我让我也心脏病发作一下 。
<kandu> tryit: c 代码还想重构。。必先做好单元测试，整体测试。然后消除所有 warning . 消除所有为了消除 warning 而做的 type casting. 然后需一个对整体代码结构流程很熟悉的人进行开发中的独裁管理。修改的代码最好经过他人 review, 并且能讲清楚修改理由。代码逻辑。
<kandu> tryit: 开发中我是反对单元测试的。 不过重构这种类型检查不强的代码，还是得用一用
<iMadper> O0XX:  JetBrains
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu14.04 64bit PC(gcc版本4.8)编译 2.6.32的内核(配置成i386, 32bit)出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469210 编译前我把本机的gcc 还原为gcc-4.8 $ ll /usr/bin/gcc* lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 4月 1 18:05 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-4.8* -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 255080 3月 20 2014 /usr/bin/gcc-4.4* -rwxr-xr-x 1
<^k^>  ─> root root 357344 3月 20 2014 /usr/bin/gcc-4.6* -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 775888 4月 5 2014 /usr/bin/gcc-4.8* lrw …
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/545556.html?source=search
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 程序员鼓励师招聘-魅族招聘-拉勾网
<tryit> kandu, 多谢
<kandu> tryit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_for_static_code_analysis 好多工具都太贵
<^k^> ⇪ ti: List of tools for static code analysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tryit> kandu, en
<onlylove_> http://www.zhihu.com/question/21377540
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 为什么 USB 键盘会有键冲而 PS2 的键盘能全键无冲？ - 硬件 - 知乎
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个活不错啊..推荐你去
<onlylove_> 原来USB的无冲都是模拟多把键盘……
<iMadper> O0XX: ..
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37206539976&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102851844:N:%E8%A1%97%E6%9C%BA%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F%E6%9C%BA:be145ca73459a0fc3fc62f148036f418&ali_trackid=1_be145ca73459a0fc3fc62f148036f418&spm=a230r.1.0.0.qeVxif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 正品吉童新款炮打僵尸弹珠机游戏机滚滚球儿童投币器游戏机-淘宝网 pp: 1150.00 - 1200.00
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个这么贵啊!
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... 
<iMadper> O0XX: 你要买?
<O0XX> iMadper: 太贵了..
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得咱们真应该买个街机...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不贵也没意思啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 搞个linux游戏局域网玩啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog> iMadper: 球送咖啡啊。
<iMadper> gfrog: 来啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在你来就送
<gfxmode_> gfrog: 咖啡共蟑螂一色
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<O0XX> gfxmode_: ...
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛扎
<O0XX> roylez: 扎西得嘞
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 去年有笔报销没发给我…… 肿么办？
<roylez> O0XX: 黑蚂蚱
<jiero> iMadper:  杀。。。你们都有空玩游戏
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 给payroll发信
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 贴上 报销的连接
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: nancy只负责发钱...这种得找payroll
 * O0XX 说起来, 我还有笔报销呢
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 骂payroll啊. 那帮人不会算账.
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 还是你熟
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: payroll的list就是payroll@c?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 就是
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 菜鸟解压压缩包遇到警告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469212 unzip解压压缩包遇到警告,求各路大神指导下这个警告是啥意思,有没有影响. Archive: /media/_Data/MedLine/zip/medline13n0267.xml.zip warning: skipped "../" path component(s) in ../zip/medline13n0267.xml inflating: /media/_Data/MedLine/zip/zip/medl
<^k^>  ─> ine13n0267.xml [size=150] [/size] zz: 逄小杰 — 2015-04-01 11:19
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请问用x86 64bit PC编译32bit x86内核需要交叉编译工具吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469213 请问用x86 64bit PC编译32bit x86内核需要交叉编译工具吗 zz: eagle7 — 2015-04-01 11:47
<jiero> O0XX: 你们该买游戏机呀。
<jiero> O0XX iMadper你们真有钱。
<jiero> O0XX iMadper 要公司报销
<jiero> windows下的firefox确实垃圾噢。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: fwall挂了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啊? sg?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 先用sg吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://m.newsmth.net/article/QingHe/113730
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.bj.10086.cn/service/promotion/2501/
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 1天1元，10M宽带用两年
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong: 北京真便宜
<roylez> ooOO_OOoo: 被砍了的蚯蚓
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 蛤蟆精
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nYGIJT5lAAFsfKVPfNYAALq7AEQCEwAAWyU592.jpg 坑爹的饲养员,你叫人家怎么吃嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://github.com/cyfdecyf/cow
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 百度真废柴，下个firefox37半天没下完
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 附赠的百度杀毒安装包比较大
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 对头
<jusss> 还有360安全卫士 扣扣电脑安全管家
<onlylove> roylez: 去mozilla下，baidu那个是谋职版
<jusss> hoxily: 昨晚跳了2个小时的手机，最终选出了zte v5s 华为畅玩4 红米2 这3个699配置还可以的手机，然后今天上午用了10分钟买了zte  u705u 439人民币，
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 键盘壕，是不是6键无冲的USB键盘，什么系统都可以用，那种全无冲的就限定windows了
<gfxmode_> irssi怎么看一个nick上线多长时间？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 来分享个 pac 啊 cc O0XX|Qiong onlylove 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo:  pac是毛？
<BuMangHuo> foxyproxy 的 pac
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我是好孩子，不会上房
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨晚花了2个小时选手机，今天上午10分钟买了个不是昨晚选出来的，是不是很怪
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早啊
<jusss> gfxmode_: whois
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何只更新新添加的ppa http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469214 每次update都老半天，如何只更新新添加的ppa？谢谢！ zz: liupeng0518 — 2015-04-01 13:47
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 应该是
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 不过cherry最新的芯片也可以全无冲了
<hoxily> jusss: 好用吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 我不懂手机
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道，上午刚定的货，明天到
<gfxmode_> jusss: NICE
<jusss> onlylove_: 我又买了个zte的手机。。。
 * jusss 低端货里，zte真是良心价
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 我掉了，你刚回答没，就是，6键无冲是usb协议决定的，cherry的芯片怎么个无冲
<jusss> hoxily: 5.5寸 1200x900的分辨率 439人民币
<gfxmode_> hoxily: whois信息里有你的手机号？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 忘了它怎么搞的了, 反正做到了...
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 私有协议，驱动？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 想起来了, 每个按键一个独立信号
<hoxily> P: 手机是低端货； Q：手机是ZTE牌子； R：手机的价格是良心价。
<onlylove__> 有空去鼎好看看……诶，
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 以前键盘是横竖坐标来确定按键的 (之类的意思
<hoxily> P ^ Q -> R
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 108个信号……
<hoxily> 是这样子吗？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 再多说我就不懂了
<jusss> 看不懂你的表达式
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，他能做到就好，不过我买不起cherry，最多看看3494
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我现在有一个编译过的完整的kernel，有啥办法从这个基础上搞出一个类似 linux-headers 那样的包来，这样别人在编译自己的模块的时候就不需要下载完整的内核代码了，我现在只是手动删了 .c 之类的文件，不过应该可以比这个更少吧
<onlylove__> jusss: 矩阵，矩阵表示键盘按键信号
<onlylove__> jusss: 那样信号少很多，如果是每个按键一个，那就无所谓冲突了
<hoxily> 这个命题的逆否命题怎么表达？
<onlylove__> 自从地铁涨价，再不爱出门了……
 * onlylove__ 今天得鼓捣点东西糊弄项目经理……让他认为我在干活
<jusss> onlylove__: 13号线真的慢的不行呀
<BuMangHuo> 3494 不便宜吧
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 890
<onlylove__> jusss: 嗯，13号线我坐过的最慢的
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<jusss> onlylove__: 从西直门到望京西竟然要50分钟左右
<onlylove__> jusss: 傻
<onlylove__> jusss: 先坐2到东直门，从东直门走
<jusss> onlylove__: 后来我知道了2号线快
<onlylove__> jusss: 2并不快，但是2距离短
<hoxily> ¬R -> ¬ (P ^ Q)
<jusss> 你这符号真看不懂，是中学数学上的符号？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不过我没摸过，没啥发言权，但是我觉得3494应该还是值那个钱，毕竟原厂
<jusss> 还是用计算机上的 and or not来表示检点点
<hoxily> ¬R -> ¬P ∨ ¬Q
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 昂
<jusss> if not and or eq
<onlylove__> 实验课小明突发酒瘾喝干所有酒精灯
<hoxily> 用语言来表达就是：如果手机的价格不是良心价格，那么要不手机不是低端货，要么手机不是ZTE的牌子。
<hoxily> 好绕
<hoxily> jusss: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%80%BB%E8%BE%91%E7%AC%A6%E5%8F%B7%E8%A1%A8
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 逻辑符号表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove__> hoxily: 别黑ZTE了，我估计船都有可能比ZTE强
<onlylove__> test
<^k^> onlylove__:点点点.  14:07
<jusss> onlylove__: zte真的不错了，我搜了下发现800以下都没有出虚拟键的，zte 499虚拟键手机带回家
<onlylove__> jusss: 一分钱一分货
<jusss> onlylove__: "如果格力出手机了，我一定买，格力，掌握核心科技，一晚流量只走1MB" -某推友
<onlylove__> jusss: 流量一关，一个bit也别想走
<lainme> 两天没有收到一封邮件，不正常啊
<BuMangHuo> 靠，老板说这个月发奖金涨月钱的
<jusss> lainme: 把邮箱发我，我天天骚扰你 :)
<BuMangHuo> 居然忽悠我们
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋，从去年9月拖到现在
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: pac啊, 我也没有好用的pac文件. 那个, 有个自动学习并生成pac的工具, cow
 * BuMangHuo 决定从今天开始 5 点下班
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你真天真
<onlylove> lainme: 你去mailserver瞅一眼，看看它是不是宕机了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一开始他说发的时候，我是不信的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 然后你怎么信了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 关键后来他是在年会上当着所有人说的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: emacs插件已经几乎完美了.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哦，那时候他喝多了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你的vim版本快快快
<lainme> onlylove: 意识到可能放春假了。学校各部门也不发垃圾邮件了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: https://github.com/cyfdecyf/cow ？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: cyfdecyf/cow · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 明天演示给我看看..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 何厚铧
<jusss> lainme: 春假是什么?
<onlylove> jusss: 假期的一种
<iMadper> jusss: 类似寒假/暑假
<jusss> 你们都好博学
<jusss> 我还zhen 没放过春假
<kandu> 有没有秋假?
<jusss> onlylove: 我的fcitx坏了，打zhen这个字打到zhe就自动出这都不用空格，没法打zhen这个字
<jusss> happyaron: fcitx出问题了
<kandu> jusss: 切双拼
<jusss> kandu: 我用的是pinyin 难道得用shuangpin才正常？
<kandu> jusss: 把 csslayer 吊起来打一顿，也会正常的
<jusss> kandu: it's about csslayer ? my IME broken
<jusss> shuangpin is not good
<jusss> I'd like to input 'today' , I input jintian , it's not jintian, I need to input j't , weird
<onlylove_> jusss: 好像是 csslayer在维护fcitx，所以吊打他应该可以
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你不说我还以为春假跟产假、婚假是一种类型呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 我也没放过春假
<jusss> onlylove_: oh I see, I misunderstand
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞. 
<iMadper> jusss: csslayer is a person.
<iMadper> jusss: not css.
<lainme> cs slayer
<jusss> css layer
<QiongMangHuo> cs slayer
<jusss> iMadper: is he in some channels on freenode ?
<iMadper> jusss: #fcitx?
<onlylove_> 我刚不该想咋还不掉的……
<happyaron> jusss: 找 csslayer
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: ...
<jusss> happyaron: zhao le
<hoxily> jusss: 双拼多好用。
<jusss> happyaron: what about fcitx-libpinyin and fcitx-googlepinyin, they're better than fcitx-pinyin ?
<jusss> hoxily: I can't agree with you
<hoxily> jusss: 最长的全拼有六个字母，双拼统一为2个字母。
<hoxily> jusss: You can't agree with me any more?
<jusss> hoxily: no
<jusss> fcitx-libpinyin is more slowly than fcitx-pinyin ...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper 报销好麻烦啊，伐开心
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那别报 =,=
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 更不开心
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我觉得报销方便得很啊...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 尤其不要实体
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 报了不发钱啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我去年7月去UK的报销，到现在都没给钱
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 今天nancy来office说要发报销.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 找人, 报bug, 跟这儿说没用啊..
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我二月初提的报销 二月底就发了 啦啦啦
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 发了邮件了
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 你是不是调戏财务小姑娘了
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 财务的都是土财主，谁敢得罪
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 詹悌真是踢皮球的高手. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 皮特都没话可说了. 
<onlylove> happyaron: 4月25放jessie？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我觉得我在这边最大的收获就是学会怎么踢皮球了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 等等就可以进国家对了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我在猫猫就学会了提bug给Evan和performance team.
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 。。。财主们
<onlylove> https://www.gentoo.org/
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 为什么要给 evanwang ?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 另外一个人, evan embbaaxxxx
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2okWII2JzAACBvkkcOr8AALq_QLMMdsAAIHW716.jpg 你咬我无所谓,别吓到旁边的小孩
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 先把皮球踢出去, 争取无限时间
 * O0XX|Qiong 困...
<jusss> 重启fcitx还得重启emacs ...
<jusss> 现在在用fcitx-googlepinyin,貌似还行
<jusss> fcitx-libpinyin好卡
<tryit> jusss, 工作怎么样了
<Guest89194> hoho不知道有人没
<happyaron> onlylove: 好像是吧
<Guest89194> 刚去gentoo-cn看了，没有人说话 
<kandu> onlylove: 前几天刚释出 rc2 installer
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43545
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google愚人节推出com.google
<kandu> onlylove: 好期待
<onlylove> kandu: 我在想jessie stable以后下一个sid会改名叫啥
<onlylove> happyaron: debian10的codename是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> happyaron: 你是dd都不知道？那9呢？jessie现在还应该是testing
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:51
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也不是万能的……
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是小dd都不知道？那9呢？jessie现在还应该是testing
<happyaron> iMadper: 我本来就不是万能的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没别的意思, 我只是纠正一下 onlylove对你的称呼
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron:  我们没说 happyaron 是万能的，只是一个普通的土豪
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/491633 这划算么
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ ZOJIRUSHI 象印 SM-JD48-BA 480ml 不锈钢保温杯 1936日元_日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 国内特价也能买岛这个. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 国内特价也差不多了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 140块钱应该国内有过这个价.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个不是 100 么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 免邮国内?
<BuMangHuo> 哦，还得运费啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没必要为了便宜十块钱折腾一趟啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: When kmalloc() is called, all it does is search through the general caches until it finds a suitably sized cache, and then calls __kmem_cache_alloc() to grab an object from that cache and returns it to the caller.
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 膜拜
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  膜拜什么？
<jiero> BuMangHuo iMadper : 你们要保温杯学美女煮鸡蛋吗？
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 膜拜美女煮鸡蛋
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。。http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/DhS2W8U2QGc 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 煮一颗完美鸡蛋|喃猫料理日常_土豆_高清视频在线观看
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 男猫。。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo 好吧。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 万一鸡蛋里面有寄生虫咋办？
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 吃掉了
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 万一你吸入的空气里有寄生虫怎么办？
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 你的被子里一定有寄生虫
 * QiongMangHuo 今天对我这种严肃的阅读者来说太糟糕了, 到处都是假消息
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 消化液够厉害的话，可以把寄生虫消化了，没事
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 吃出抵抗力，睡出免疫力
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 怎么没把肠胃消化了呢?
<jiero> iIlL1你死吧死吧。
<iIlL10Oo> QiongMangHuo: 根据生物学家的说法，胃的生长力很强，消化掉了没事。肠里面没有消化液
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 人类可比寄生虫厉害多了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://com.google/ 上上上
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 是吧。
 * QiongMangHuo 明天可不可以穿短袖?
 * jiero 打飞 iIlL10Oo
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 可以穿无袖
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我又不是基佬
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 刚起床?
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 为啥视频里的美女有沟？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你不是，你是为了女生的。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 为什么你会想到基佬 - 别人这么看你的？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我这么看穿无袖的
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 去你的。。。打篮球的大批穿无袖的。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15760.html 性 急 : 有一个人、性子很急,仆人有了过错,他令仆人下跪,准备责 打,连喊"拿板子来！ ""拿板子来！ "板子没拿来,他急得要命。仆人见他急成这样,便替他想了个法子,对主人说:"那就先打我个嘴巴子应应急吧！ "
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper casparant roylez http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1817808   一定要看!!!
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 据说这是一名物理老师，给同学们讲解胸口碎大石的原理... - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 看过动图.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 上班呢
<cherrot> maple 好久没来了
 * O0XX|Qiong 摩擦摩擦, 在这光滑的触控板上摩擦! 摩擦!
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 新入了MBP?
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 那就好了...
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 测bug
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, =。= 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 使用中国镜像站加速安装 Ubuntu 手机开发工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469217 Ubuntu 手机许多资源都储存于欧洲服务器，为了方便中国开发者加速安装开发工具。Canonical 为中国开发者设立了数个境外服务器的映像站。 安装 Ubuntu SDK (QT Creator) 集成开发环境 请
<^k^>  ─> 透过以下命令使用新的 SDK PPA 源 Code: # remote the old ppa repository. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu …
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 壕
<onlylove> cherrot: 你俩谁换新东家来着
<cherrot> onlylove, me 
 * cherrot 持续内推招人中
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 我我我
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 我们倒是有硬件和嵌入式的需求 你看得上不
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 硬件不会 嵌入式只会一点点 看得上不
 * QiongMangHuo 刚洗了个澡
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 买了个表?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你来肯定看得上啊~
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 买了个包
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 是你看上 QiongMangHuo 了吧?
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 可我啥也不会啊...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ^^
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你说我说的对不?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 对. 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 来来来 给我加薪
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 给我简历就成啊  来不来先面个基吃个饭嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我真的买了个包 http://item.jd.com/746677.html 中午到货的
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【马盖先圆筒包】马盖先 MaxGear波士顿圆筒包0407R橙色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 229.00
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 昨天特价六十五
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我刚想说这货平时都是99...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 看成了马桶盖包
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 确实缺个包
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 圆桶很淡腾.
<iMadper> 蛋疼..
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 每每提着京东袋子路过蓝色港湾去游泳的时候都被路人鄙视
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 心在滴血
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 人家是羡慕你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你的舔爸包不错啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 太大
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 圆筒背着游泳健身爬山蛮好哒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 羡慕个鬼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕. 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕. 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 人参淫夹
<QiongMangHuo> "今天愚人节，等到中午了还没有人来骗我，如果下午还没有人来骗我，那我只好等到晚七点看新闻联播了——无论如何，这个节还是要过的。 "
<jusss> tryit: 还在找。。。
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, iMadper O0XX|Qiong remote compile 有啥好的解决方案？
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 飞机或者火车
<jusss> tryit: 你们工资都多少？
<tryit> jusss, 你猜猜～
<jusss> tryit: 8k ?
<tryit> jusss, 咋这么聪明 :D
<jusss> tryit: ...
<jusss> tryit: 你bash怎么样？
<tryit> jusss, 不咋样
<jusss> tryit: 你们面试都问什么问题？
<jusss> tryit: 随便说两个
<jusss> onlylove_: 你还在用你那个lg手机？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 请问bash名字里的笑点是什么
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 你知道还有谁在 RH 么
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: ooOO_OOoo 
<casparant> ooOO_OOoo 你这nick真是。。。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我那手机咋了
<onlylove> jusss: 还能用
<BuMangHuo> nnnd
<jusss> onlylove 现在都用android了，你为啥还不换。。。
<BuMangHuo> 干嘛下雨啊
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事……我那机器能待机5天呢
<onlylove> jusss: 再说了，我有个玩具安卓啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我不爱剪卡而已
<jusss> onlylove: 高端玩具？
<jusss> 竟然要剪卡。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不过那玩具当年也不便宜，2000+呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我没一个手机超过2000的还
<onlylove> jusss: 现在的sim卡不用剪了，直接有小卡，当年可没有
<hoxily> bash： 重击，Diablo II 野蛮人战斗系技能
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p3WIH5RyAABmf3bggokAALrEAF194sAAGaX141.jpg 这厮居然喜欢上网看A片
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 ubuntu 双系统重启后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469218 笔记本电脑安装64位win7系统，然后通过硬盘安装ubuntu系统（12.04.LTS 64位）。在win7系统下，重启进入ubuntu系统，会出现黑屏的情况；同样，在ubuntu系统下，重启进入win7系统也会出现黑屏的情况。另外，
<^k^>  ─> 每次进入ubuntu系统，笔记本都会发出“咚”的一声。请各位大侠帮忙解决，谢谢！ z …
<jiero> ..
 * jiero 终于知道自己多么奇葩了。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHtqIAzAJAADNZmNNdhoAAMZFAEyBNwAAM1-031.jpg 无敌死循环啊。。。
<iMadper> tryit: ping.
<jusss> onlylove_: 你怎么还是不停的掉呀。。。
<jusss> fcitx-googlepiyin貌似真的比fcitx-pinyin好
<jusss> fcitx-pinyin打不完就把字蹦出来了，fcitx-googlepinyin还没遇到
<jusss> hoxily: 我的py经常MemoryError怎么办？
<hoxily> jusss: 内存不足嘛，你的VPS内存太小。
<jusss> hoxily: 1G的
<jusss> hoxily: 很大了吧
<hoxily> jusss: 那么就是内存泄露了。
<jusss> hoxily: 那怎么办
<jusss> hoxily: 捕捉异常？
<hoxily> jusss: 我也不太懂。照理Python有垃圾回收器的。
<jusss> hoxily: 然后经常不停的写某字段到文件，创造到45M的大文件
<jusss> hoxily: 看query
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 名字 :      有个人在银行开户,委托银行职员为他填表,职员问他:"你叫什么?"    "费费费雷罗*彼彼彼得洛维奇*帕帕帕里奇。"    "对不起,先生,您口吃么?"    "不,只是我父亲口吃,而那个为我进行出生登记的人就这么给记下来了！ "    
<onlylove_> 惊喜的发现，自己下班又没退客户端
<{ToT}> onlylove_: 蛤蛤
<onlylove_> 别学牛牛，我害怕
<freen0d3rr> hello guys, sorry to bother, Someone could help me to access a file from a pan.baidu.com ? That I cannt acces. I think baidu doesnt allow other countries
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<freen0d3rr> anyone online?
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: .
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: the URL?
<freen0d3rr> iMadper: 
<freen0d3rr> http://pan.baidu.com/wap/shareview?&shareid=4057526253&uk=2214641459&dir=%2FVerycd%20Share%2FO%27Reilly%2F2015%2F2015-3&page=1&num=20&fsid=738951381026390&third=0
<^k^> freen0d3rr: ⇪ OReilly.Elasticsearch.The.Definitive.Guide.2015.1.epub_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: how I send you it?
<freen0d3rr> iMadper: may I pm you my email address?
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: sure. 
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: have you pm the email-address?
<freen0d3rr> iMadper: i am having a connection problem here :)
<iMadper> freen0d3rr: okay.
<onlylove_> 老外也看盗版书么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 在终端输入命令可否由文件实现？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469220 RT～～比如说我安装一个软件用了20个命令，我能否将这些命令写到一个文件中，这样下次再装软件的时候只要运行文件就行了... zz: FrozenArea — 2015-04-02 8:27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求Linux下的论坛软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469221 是否有ubuntu下使用的论坛软件?要中文版的,请介绍. zz: 男菜鸟 — 2015-04-02 9:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问ubuntu14.10下如何修改mac地址和ip地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469222 学校的网络是mac和ip绑定的，需要修改才能上网。我在网上搜到了如下方法： sudo ifconfig eth0 down sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.X.X netmask 255.255.255.0 sudo ifconfig eth0
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求帮忙，firefox某些网站显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469224 某些网站显示不正常，如新浪，163，淘宝，京东等，会出现没有字的情况。但亚马逊显示就是正常的。 提问之前在网站里面搜索了一下，发现以前有类似问题都是通过改字体解决的，但我这次
<iMadper> tryit: 你要不要? 你要就转给你.
<tryit> iMadper, 我去不了杭州，也去不了北京
<iMadper> tryit: 那就算了. 
<tryit> iMadper, 你准备去吗
<iMadper> tryit: 我当然不去了. 
<iMadper> tryit: 我还是在软件公司慢慢等死好了, 互联网公司我没这水平啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 北京也有啊
<tryit> iMadper, 别妄自菲薄
<iMadper> tryit: 真不行, 而且我也接受不了加班...
<tryit> iMadper, 有朋友在鹅厂，说周围的一塌糊涂
<iMadper> tryit: ?? 没读懂.
<jade-shan1> 这几天我在爬「去哪儿」上的酒店价格，然后就看到他们在ＪＳ里写着：「不加班，不瞎作，每年19薪，另有美女PM相伴，快来加入我们，q:3210068589」
<tryit> iMadper, 部门的人的水平
<iMadper> tryit: 昂... cherrot 水平就很高. 
<iMadper> tryit: 良莠不齐
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 给我简历就成啊  来不来先面个基吃个饭嘛
<cherrot> tryit, 北京么
<iMadper> cherrot: 他人不在...
<cherrot> tryit, 哪个team
<iMadper> cherrot: 你请吃饭啊?
<cherrot> iMadper, 昨天的回复 忘记enter了
<iMadper> cherrot: 带上我?
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ... ....
<cherrot> iMadper, 来啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我跟adam都在这边, 你过来好了. 
<tryit> cherrot, 深圳
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你们用 git-gutter 这个插件么  cc O0XX 
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这是啥?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: https://github.com/syohex/emacs-git-gutter
<^k^> ⇪ ti: syohex/emacs-git-gutter · GitHub
<O0XX> cherrot: 你来这边请吃饭吧
<O0XX> cherrot: 我们给你报销公交票
<chongwish> BuMangHuo: 有什么 git 功能，说下呗
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: 就是在边上显示一个标记
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好用. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: https://github.com/syohex/emacs-git-gutter/raw/master/image/git-gutter-separator.png 这样
<^k^> ⇪ ti: image/png
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 真心点赞, 这个名字我见过两次, 从没点进去看过
<cherrot> O0XX, 抠死了
<BuMangHuo> lol iMadper 
<cherrot> iMadper, 才不
<iMadper> cherrot: 我们给你报销公交票
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> cherrot: 来吃大腰子
<O0XX> cherrot: 我穷啊, 我只能给你报销公交的, 你问问 iMadper 和 穷总
<iMadper> cherrot: 这边6块钱一个. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 你们这些抠门的壕
<O0XX> cherrot: 他们估计能给你报销 地铁票
<cherrot> iMadper, 好歹帮忙叫个专车啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个人写的这个 https://github.com/syohex/emacs-git-messenger 也很好用啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: syohex/emacs-git-messenger · GitHub
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个我用了
<chongwish> BuMangHuo:挺不错啊
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不喜欢. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不喜欢哪个
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我port了一个dash. 现在emacs下已经可以玩了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不喜欢 git-messenger, 已经删了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/nonsequitur/git-gutter-plus
<iMadper> bu
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nonsequitur/git-gutter-plus · GitHub
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个是个 什么 鬼...
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦, It contains patches that haven't yet been added to Git-Gutter
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有类似快速commit的功能. 
<yunfan_> 阿丹呢 ？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://pic3.zhimg.com/6abda532fcd7da40a5c4fa5cc86c6c3e_b.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: 修不好bug就亲一口
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 阿丹今天没来 ？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 不知道唉
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个, 我添加一行之后会有个加号, 然后我删除那行, 加号还在诶.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 保存一下就没了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦. 
<iMadper> 在办公室功放我是没意见啦, 但是能不能不要总是凤凰传奇这种调调...
<BuMangHuo> 话说 dash 是啥 maku 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://kapeli.com/dash#docsets
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<BuMangHuo> os x 啊？
<BuMangHuo> 看起来很高级的样子
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还行, 一般. 
<jiero> cherrot:  http://shop118140930.taobao.com/ 这个适合你噢。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q6WIDzWvAAEdeL_MVhcAALrRQDvpuIAAR2Q934.jpg 狙击高手
<BuMangHuo> 印象笔记的这个 clearly 插件又没法在英文系统里面用了。。。
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60gw1eqr1t39kduj20c80hogno.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你的腿能踢那么高/
<BuMangHuo> ？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 买了斩人用啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 让妹纸帮你自拍..然后你就可以斩了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你想多了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 斩妹子不需要那么麻烦啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这样斩多有情趣..
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/381811.htm  这要是装个arch
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 微软发布499美元Surface 3 - Surface家族的低价版本_Microsoft Surface_cnBeta.COM
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 这些花招其实太累了，就是别人看着有趣而已
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那你觉得有趣的是什么呢?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 普通的最有趣
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 普通的斩人方法?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 求指教
<BuMangHuo> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: http://m.ishuashua.cn/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 刷刷手环
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • w32codes安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469226 哪有w32codes.deb文件下载？ 或哪个源有这个文件，怎安装？ zz: GAtgp — 2015-04-02 12:56
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • w32codes安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469226 1.安装了w32codes解码器，就可以播放MP3，WAV格式文件么？ 2.哪有w32codes.deb文件下载？ 或哪个源有这个文件，怎安装？ zz: GAtgp — 2015-04-02 12:56
<O0XX> iMadper: 没货了..
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 这货会不会是之前有众筹?
<iMadper> O0XX: 国内现在不少众筹网站嘞
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货之前在京东众筹的
<jiero> 我发现taobao的搜索未必把最低价的都给出来
<jiero> 付费的才显示？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 它就是把公交卡塞盒子里面了？
<BuMangHuo> 然后卖  168？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 手环啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 手环啊
<BuMangHuo> 把公交卡塞到手环大小的盒子里面了？
<jiero> 手环？手环决不能要小米，掉了的。
<jiero> 小米手环应该植入体内
<jiero> lol
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 502 啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。我当时没有
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 掉了
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  http://shop118140930.taobao.com/?spm=a1z10.3-c.0.0.FkTY4i iMadper适合你们去呀。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 首页-企鹅吃喝小店-淘宝网
<iMadper> jiero: 啥玩意? 里面东西好贵.
<jiero> iMadper: 美女教你喝酒
<iMadper> jiero: 无聊...
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 放环？
<iMadper> jiero: 还不如去香港. 
<jiero> iMadper: 你不是要呆在北京么
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 好主意，商机来了
<iMadper> jiero: 你不懂 去香港 什么意思.
<jiero> iMadper: 不懂
<jiero> iMadper: 嫖娼？
<iMadper> jiero: 对啊, 干嘛要美女教喝酒?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。因为重点是喝酒。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 不是美女。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 那就自己买酒喝就是了
<iMadper> jiero: 干嘛需要别人教?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。其实我好懒和你说呀。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 无数选项呢
<iMadper> jiero: 别说. 
<jiero> iMadper: 就一句话，“随你怎么选”
<O0XX> iMadper: 你多少钱买的交行自行车来着?
<iMadper> O0XX: 1.5k
<iMadper> O0XX: 咋?
<O0XX> iMadper: http://m.newsmth.net/article/CreditCard/123502
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<eexpss> happyaron: 搜狗看来内存溢出了，会说内存不足，面板崩溃。赶紧查。
<O0XX> iMadper: 看7楼
<iMadper> O0XX: 这么快就到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 今年没提能换钱么?
<iMadper> O0XX: 貌似不能吧.
<iMadper> O0XX: 自取太坑了
<iMadper> O0XX: 车子是没装好的, 得开车去取. 我不会开啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 7楼那个能给送, 还能刷卡...
<iMadper> O0XX: 7楼没说价
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种搭车的应该是一个价吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 不确定, 不过倒是很值
<iMadper> O0XX: 你来辆?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不要, 我这个智商, 基本也就告别自行车了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/29200249/answer/43555870?utm_source=weibo&utm_medium=weibo_share&utm_content=share_answer&utm_campaign=share_button  这个真心好啊... 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何评价 Surface 3？ - 知乎用户的回答 - 知乎
<iMadper> O0XX: ^^
<iMadper> O0XX: 果断来一辆啊
<eexpss> O0XX: 智商和骑车啥关系。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 没组装大概也就是脚踏，车把，坐管没装，拿套工具去装上就行了
<O0XX> iMadper: 7楼那个不错..
<O0XX> iMadper: a之哟1400
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哟, 那不错. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 只要1400
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不会是一地零件的状态
<iMadper> O0XX: 是吗? 赞, 不过我的已经买了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂. 不过我已经taobao入了
<O0XX> iMadper: 面交?
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 改账单地址到我家了
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www1.cnnic.cn/AU/MediaC/Announcement/201504/t20150402_52049.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ CNNIC
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 已经发货了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞... ... 
<O0XX> iMadper: 我要做一下了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: google 又怎么得罪 cnnic 了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 移除了cnnic的根证书
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 最顶头那个跟证书
<BuMangHuo> chrome 里面？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:.
<BuMangHuo> 玩这么大？
<O0XX> iMadper: 做一下代价好大.. 635MB
<iMadper> O0XX: 做啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 昨天你说的啊.. yaourt -Syua
<iMadper> O0XX: --devel
<O0XX> iMadper: 我不用这个
<iMadper> O0XX: yaourt -Syua --devel
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, git版本安装的aur, 不会被更新, 除非你--devel
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊..
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: win10 pad 好用？
<O0XX> iMadper: 我不要求这么心
 * QiongMangHuo 乐噶细 乐噶细 乐噶细....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好用啊, 有ie. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好用 买
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: .. 不买
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 好用 买
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 比ipad强多了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: huntxu 就买了, 买买买
<O0XX> iMadper: 好用 买
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°. 
<BuMangHuo> 刚买了 ipad 的表示日了狗了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你+1的魔爪伸向狗了?
<huntxu> 我那個是win8.1 QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥价格?
<BuMangHuo> ..... QiongMangHuo 别闹哇
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 会免费升啊
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 可是surface pro我覺得還是很靠譜的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 499$
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: è´µ
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 其实可以
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 3000+人刀呢
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: è´µ
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你斩了 3000+ 人了？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 对很多人来说真的可以替代笔记本了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 可以接键盘 可以接外显
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 别闹千人斩
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43561
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | CNNIC发表声明谴责Google
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: CNNIC自己作死，怪别人咯
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: O0XX 其实这个没什么担心的吧，咱们有管家有卫士的，到时候上线个一键安装证书功能 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你想多了，我装好系统和firefox第一件事，就是移除CNNIC
<BuMangHuo> 话说 baidu 现在都是 https 了？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 百度的https没任何意义吧，除了给人看看
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你这是说一句话换个尾巴？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不，随机的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我也不知道啥时候回掉
 * onlylove_ 拜牛牛
<nyfair> 艹尼玛的，g婊居然不让我用cnnic
<nyfair> 果断换sparta
<nyfair> 我他妈忍了很久了，chrome越改越sb，那个书签栏现在搞得什么破样子
<onlylove_> nyfair: 有人用CNNIC的证书坑了google，google不吊销是google自己脑子有坑
<nyfair> onlylove_: 埃及佬的屁事关我什么事，我要用cnnic的dns
<nyfair> onlylove_: cloudflare天天钓鱼g婊怎么不管？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 人没坑google啊
<nyfair> 埃及佬得罪g婊了？
<nyfair> 还不是因为cnnic是支那组织么
<nyfair> 用户永远都是负责埋单的白鼠
<nyfair> 另外sparta确实好用
<nyfair> cloudflare签发的证书，100个里能有80个是正经的就谢天谢地了
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛多才多藝，有理有據令人信服
<huntxu> nyfair: 我對你的景仰，有如滔滔江水。。。
<onlylove> 我就TMD不明白，出生在中国，整天支那支那的，是不是脑子进水了
<nyfair> cnnic不止g婊觉得恶心，我也觉得恶心，但是g婊这做法更恶心
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他喜欢叫支那 你管他那么多 
<onlylove> 对付恶心的人，就得用更恶心的办法
<yunfan_> nyfair: 快来我频道 #linuxcn
<nyfair> 所以g婊滚了啊，让他算呗
<nyfair> 酸
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xubuntu-desktop
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu – Details of package xubuntu-desktop in trusty
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你总算来了 
<nyfair> yunfan_: 支那本来就只是个中性词，被鬼子叫着叫着成了贬义词罢了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 最近可出去 ?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: flavor之间的不同就是这虚包的区别
<nyfair> 我又不是鬼子，说支那有什么问题？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我不觉得那是贬义 只是贵国人自卑而已 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: o .
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 没有意外的话六月出去 不过不去欧美 你要干啥
<tedlz123> 话说CNNIC的证书有什么问题啊？
<onlylove> 也不知道是谁，整天婊google还用google的东西
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 昨天不是出了几个chromebook么 我看续航和价格都挺不错的  想找你带一个 
<iMadper> tedlz123: 伪造google证书?
<onlylove> tedlz123: 签发了个证书，把google坑了下
<nyfair> yunfan_: 贵国人自卑与我何干，我就负责拿犹太姥的钱然后和五毛美分打哈哈
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你不去欧美 莫非去南非 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 除了美国应该都买不到
<yunfan_> nyfair: 就算别人贬贵国也是该的 贵国电视剧网络论坛不是一天到晚叫别人鬼子 倭寇什么的 
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不可能  面向教育市场和欠发达地区呢  就因为贵国google被封  所以才单独买不到而已 
<tedlz123> CNNIC干嘛要坑Google呢？
<yunfan_> 那个 rk3288也真叼
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你也可以有事没事跑去卫报2ch4chan瞧瞧别人怎么评论贵国政治
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<nyfair> tedlz123: 简单来说，有家埃及黑心公司花钱买了个cnnic证书坑埃及人而已
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我没有你闲 我就想你来我频道教育下 斗篷 
<tedlz123> nyfair: 那个埃及公司怎么不买CA证书？
<BuMangHuo> lol
<nyfair> tedlz123: 因为ca在埃及臭名昭著啊
<nyfair> tedlz123: 茉莉花革命驴教都知道
<nyfair> g婊一看，蛤蛤中国公司，砍了砍了
<nyfair> 但是g婊似乎选择遗忘了，cnnic几年了也就出过几件漏子，他家的cloudflare签的证书100个里有80个是正经网站就谢天谢地了
<tedlz123> 话说#linux-cn看起来比#linuxcn更好，你们可以加入这个频道。
<iMadper> tedlz123: 没人气...
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你去了就有了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不想去. 
<BuMangHuo> 话说 cnnic 签名的网站有那些
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你到底去哪里呢
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 去不去还不一定呢
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 签证麻烦得一X
<nyfair> .cn结尾的都是啊
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不是 去对岸就行 
<nyfair> 总之就是你要用chrome了，以后访问https://*.cn都要给你警告了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
<BuMangHuo> 比如 12306？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你说影响人正常使用么
<yunfan_> 从来就无视警告
<nyfair> 12306和cnnic同级的，它自己也能签
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: GFW更影响我使用啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你不能和流氓比無恥啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕你又要出去了？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 找hamo要fwall
<tedlz123> 那么话说那些12306的证书和网银证书是不是有安全隐患啊？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不出去
 * huntxu 只用過幾天chrome for windows，毫無影響。。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你去哪里？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 清明去爬山都还没计划好
<nyfair> 我没说cnnic不无耻，至少cnnic不怎么影响我日常。g婊这么干了我开个qq邮箱都想艹g婊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你可以用ie
<nyfair> yunfan_: 我一堆书签插件绑定了啊
<nyfair> yunfan_: 换ie要学习成本啊
<onlylove> 换IE要成本，我就呵呵下
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一定人很多
<onlylove> nyfair: 为何不用你东家的opera
<nyfair> onlylove: 我司自己都没人用的东西你让我用？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 对 用你自己东家的 
<nyfair> 还搞个sb浏览器叫vivaldi
<yunfan_> 或者mozilla的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你们自己的东西自己都不用，还给别人用？
<yunfan_> mozilla跟三星合作用rust重写了内核
<nyfair> ie都用不来，你让我用那个？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又没让你用
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看脱袜子好歹自己还用linux
<BuMangHuo> qq 邮箱？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 傻X铁道部提前两个月售票, 搞得更难买了, 清明出不去, 五一回来的高铁票只买到半夜到北京的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 谁能计划那么远啊, 两个月 真是夭寿
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 坐灰機啊壕
<BuMangHuo> 不是 Verified by GeoTrust Inc. 么 nyfair 
<iMadper> yunfan_: servo还远不到实际使用的级别. 
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你觉得依他，能用 mozilla？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 什么东西
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你要去哪？ 1kkm之内自驾更好
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: qq 邮箱啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不会开车
<nyfair> qq.mail.com又不是.cn结尾的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 而且, GeoTrust是中级ca吧?
<nyfair> 随便找个 https://www.10086.cn
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<nyfair> 移动营业厅
<huntxu> VeriSign.inc
<nyfair> https://www.battlenet.com.cn 玻璃渣战网
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ language=zh-CN ; encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=application/xhtml+xml;charset=UTF-8
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你清明和五一都去哪里玩?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不知道，没计划
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你要去哪复活?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 说走就走壕
<BuMangHuo> 战网在我这里自动跳到 http
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啊?
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 你要登录
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你去哪玩?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 清明想去爬山还没组成团, 五一去杭州衢州
<iMadper> 12306.cn从来都提示我不安全... 几年了都
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  壕祝你成功
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我这边直接过去的，没跳http
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我清明五一都看书 lol
<iMadper> 玻璃渣战网自动跳转http.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: iMadper 美亚买了双鞋 还有什么值得买的推荐下?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥鞋? 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你不是要换钱包么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 凑单比较合适吧？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 美国钱包放不下腊肉红啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 钱包别乱买...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: NB 572
<iMadper> 毛爷爷比较肥壮.
<BuMangHuo> 也对哦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 572是什么鬼...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 多少米啊 鞋子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等990v3啊. 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 北京去杭州有个z字头软卧很不错
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 或者前两天特价的T11啊
<BuMangHuo> 哎，我想想，昨天有个啥可以直邮的来着
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 怕有人打呼噜...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: T11是啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等我给你链接
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 软卧有格间，怕啥
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BHLP5Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?t=joyo01y-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20  现在不特价了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 四个人里头呢? 上次做软卧去西安差点半夜起来杀人
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com: Saucony Men's Triumph 11 Running Shoe,White/Red/Black,9 M US: Shoes
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 特价也就50刀
<BuMangHuo> 要不要买个 u 盘呢，cc iMadper 
<BuMangHuo> cc QiongMangHuo 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: u盘能直邮
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 我是买个便鞋
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 优盘……这东西不是说买就买的么，你觉得国外的优盘质量更好？还是更耐用
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 便宜
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我买这种鞋都是平时穿.
<iMadper> onlylove: 更便宜
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FE2N1WS?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 这个怎么样
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: PNY Turbo 128GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive - P-FD128TBOP-GE: Computers & Accessories pp: $45.97 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 速度不算快的, 但是性价比算是很高的
<BuMangHuo> $30.98 刀
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: chh上面有两篇评测. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 直邮运费很低的
<BuMangHuo> 看起来不错的样子？
<BuMangHuo> 恩，直邮运费好像 2
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 烤包子吧！ : 一天,阿凡提往家里带来了几位客人,他对妻子说:"老婆子,快烤一点馕吧！ " 妻子不高兴地问他道,"家里连一把面都没有了,我用什么烤馕?" "那就烤包子吧！ "阿凡提说。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper:  AmazonGlobal Priority Shipping  这个不便宜吧
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 小心当今圣上封了你
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 贵得很
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我买了这个了: http://picpaste.com/pics/Selection_002-QaueEVqS.1427955825.png
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你不是有一个了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 再买一个屯着, 省的哪天停产. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你看这价钱
<^k^> QiongMangHuo, .. 休息一下 ..  14:25
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo, .. 休息一下 ..  14:25
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 国外的关键是要打折就真打很多。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 根本不便宜
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 为的就是 90%的人买3倍价格的，10%的人买0.8倍价格
<IsoaSFlus>  > joke
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2saCIdFVUAABlKbiQ-e4AALrVgDq6lYAAGVB070.jpg 国产柚子iphone屌爆了
<BuMangHuo> 。。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我又不买 3 倍价格的
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 所以对我来说还算便宜啊
 * BuMangHuo 要不要下单这个 U 盘呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 优盘有什么用?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 所以我不是在想嘛
<BuMangHuo> 到现在还没想出来用途哎
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 就是，直接买USB 3.0 读卡器和64GB 90MB/s 的SD卡
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • kubuntu 最近一次更新后发现超级内存泄露 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469227 出现在kded5这个进程上.开机进入桌面后数分钟,机器卡,8G内存一下子就用完了,硬盘狂闪....... zz: flwwater — 2015-04-02 14:30
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 顺道买个$2799的摄像机
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 说的就是 Panasonic HC-X1000
<BuMangHuo> ..
<iMadper> jiero: 你为何最近总是推荐别人买东西?
<jiero> iMadper: 无聊呀。
<jiero> iMadper: 因为我彻底终止买东西了
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我也不知道，没注意到
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3674163458?see_lz=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【哭诉】我就是辣个被苍生种草了键盘在美帝亚马逊上买了的萨比_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<O0XX> iMadper: undo-tree你用不?
<O0XX> iMadper: 神器
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用, 我看你用过. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 推荐
<iMadper> O0XX: 我脑子里有ring
<iMadper> O0XX: 不需要可视化的tree.
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 脑补侠
<iMadper> O0XX: 我脑子里还有marker-ring
<onlylove> iMadper: 脑补侠
<iMadper> onlylove: 乖, 妹子
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: gtags 也不需要了吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赶紧扔
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: gtags什么鬼
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 亏我当初还用他, 连cscope都不如
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 跟rtags这种语法解析的比, gtags就是垃圾
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你居然用 rtags， 脑补啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: rtags太强大
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 比我脑补还厉害
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags  强烈推荐rtags
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 次要推荐irony
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX http://paste.ubuntu.com/10722452/ 我吧这个贴在emacs配置的最后，丫的完全不生效咋回事啊
<BuMangHuo> 也不是完全不生效，比如我用 emacs test.c 打开 c 文件的时候， 至少缩进用的是 tab ，但是也是 4 个空格的宽度
<BuMangHuo> 打开 emacs 之后，C-x C-f 打开 test.c, 就完全不起作用啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你看看你的c-mode下面都有啥hook...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是不是有别的hook覆盖了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 怎么看啊
<chongwish> BuMangHuo: 没怎么看
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: C-h v c-mode-hook 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<BuMangHuo> 乱了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • html文件在火狐里可以正常显示，文本编辑器打开则乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469228 附件文件编码是GBK的，用wget从网上批量下载的文件，其他的都正常 网页里面没有指定语言，想加个meta标识gbk，结果加不进去，火狐默认打开会乱码 目前是用rpl 把gbk加
<^k^>  ─> 进去了，但是文件还是不能编辑 忘了是从哪下载的，这个能不能修复 Code: 您打开的文 …
<tryit> iMadper, rtags 对 c 支持好吗？
<iMadper> tryit: 完美. 
<nyfair> 又有傻逼出来了，gbk是最优秀的编码，utf-8滚
<nyfair> 不服来战！
<iMadper> tryit: 能通过clang编译的, 就支持.
<nyfair> 说utf-16我还信服，utf-8是什么鬼
<tryit> iMadper, 甩 cscope 几条街？
<iMadper> tryit: 数不清. 
<iMadper> tryit: ui没cscope好. 
<iMadper> tryit: 不过我打算改善一下这个ui
<tryit> iMadper, ……
<iMadper> tryit: 现代的elisp插件, 应该都用helm做ui才对.
<tryit> iMadper, 话说你不是放弃 emacs 了吗
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 我现在emacs主要用来收发邮件了
<iMadper> tryit: 还有irc
<iMadper> tryit: jetbrains家的ide完成度太高了
<iMadper> tryit: rtags跟clion还有的一拼, 但是enh-ruby-mode跟rubymine比, 简直是dos跟win7比.
<tryit> iMadper, C IDE?
<iMadper> tryit: .
<iMadper> tryit: https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/CLION/Early+Access+Program
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Early Access Program - CLion - Confluence
<tryit> iMadper, 我之前用过 phpstrom
<iMadper> tryit: webstorm?
<tryit> phpstorm
<tryit> ...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<chongwish> iMadper: jde 和 intellij，大概不是 算盘 和 超级电脑 的区别……
<iMadper> chongwish: 没用过这俩. 
<iMadper> chongwish: 我不写代码, 所以不知道. 
<chongwish> iMadper:那你又弄 ruby ？
<iMadper> chongwish: ruby那么简单也算代码? 
<iMadper> chongwish: 顶多算是伪代码
<chongwish> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> tryit: 其实静态语言, 都很容易做好ide. 关键是能不能做好动态语言.
<chongwish> iMadper: 不是动态的容易，静态的难吗？
<iMadper> chongwish: 啊???
<jusss> hi all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:21
<iMadper> chongwish: 动态语言的类型是运行时确定的, 你ide分析代码的时候怎么知道一个变量的类型?
<chongwish> iMadper: 静态分析的大神？
<iMadper> chongwish: def func1 (x) {if  x > 0 return classX.new else return classY.new}; foo = func1; foo.{compelete here}
<iMadper> chongwish: 你看上面那个怎么补全?
<iMadper> chongwish: 不到执行的时候, 都不知道foo是classX还是classY, 能做好就有鬼了
<iMadper> chongwish: 静态语言都是你写的时候就能确定类型了, 自然只需要一个语法树就够了
<chongwish> iMadper: rubyMine 不行吗？我不知道，但是 phpstorm 对于 php 的补全，和 intellij 对于 java 的补全，是可以这样的。
<iMadper> chongwish: rubymine和phpstorm都是猜的. 错误率都不低.
<iMadper> chongwish: 同理, pycharm也是. 
<iMadper> chongwish: pycharm比较作弊的是, 他会分析你的注释来提高猜测的正确率, 哈哈哈哈
<chongwish> iMadper: ruby 我不知道，php 没有分类型，一个变量各种保存，干嘛一定要确定这个类型声明？
<iMadper> chongwish: 不确定类型, 怎么知道这个东西能接受什么方法的call?
<iMadper> chongwish: 就拿c++来说吧. 一个String自然会响应length方法. 但是如果是别的类型, 就不一定会响应这个方法了. 通过判断类型来决定这个symbol能响应什么, 才能知道补全的时候给出什么候选啊
<chongwish> iMadper: 反正 ide 就是智能，你爱咋想咋想……
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX huntxu 好像很屌 http://www.geek.com/microsoft/linux-users-rejoice-heres-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-3-1594864/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux users rejoice, here’s Ubuntu on the Surface Pro 3 | Microsoft | Geek.com
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 最近国美电器的hr总是关注我的linkedin...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 去啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 他们不是想让我去卖家电吧?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 人家有b2c好吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 推荐别人买东西倒是很在行
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 说不定我凭借自己扎实的买买买功力, 成为金牌售货员
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 支持
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 去去去
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 自己卖自己不算吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你要卖你自己?
<huntxu> Hoothin: 把sp3裝ubuntu？我才不這麽幹
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你是售货员
<iMadper> surface3又便宜又好
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 恩, 我可以帮你卖
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:34
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: windows在 pad上很好用嘛？
<jusss> ^k^: 
<^k^> jusss,
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 那不是pad嘛，是電腦嘛
<jusss> ^k^: f
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 也有C盘么?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 一樣的啊，不過那個ssd好像小點而已
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 也要装360么？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 裝了360開機速度就老是比人慢，才不裝
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 没有屏蔽掉桌面系统复杂概念?
 * huntxu 自從把殺毒軟件刪掉之後，系統就再也沒有病毒了
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 也会中毒嘛？也有弹窗撕逼大战嘛？
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 沒有，桌面還是能用的，有兩個操作模式
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我还以为是个专门的平板系统
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你可以不當桌面用拿手上當平板用，雖然apps少，但還能過得去
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 幹活時把鍵盤接上開桌面
<jusss> huntxu:  不能同意你更多
<^k^> jusss,
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 高配有i7啊，拿來裝平板系統？
 * HowIsItGoing 想拿个arm平台给打印机做打印服务器，结果发现这破打印机需要一个x86 only的plugin
<jusss> 买了个zte，各种杀毒软件
<iMadper> jusss: 简单
<iMadper> jusss: 剁手就行了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 自從入這個surface pro 3之後，我突然理解了gnome3的方式了 =.=
<huntxu> 可惜那貨沒人用
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: Gnome3越来越好了
<nyfair> jusss: 360杀毒是通过virus100测试的唯一的免费杀毒软件，有啥好黑的？
<onlylove> 360不是病毒么，啥时候变杀毒软件了
<tryit> iMadper, 写软件需求说明书，真蛋疼
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 写吧. 高管都要干这个
<tryit> iMadper, 你也写过吧？
<iMadper> tryit: 没. 
<tryit> iMadper, 让你写就知道有多爽了
<tryit> iMadper, 唉
<iMadper> tryit: 不会的, 我没拿那份儿钱
<iMadper> tryit: 我也没那个title.
<iMadper> tryit: 我也没那个地位.
<iMadper> tryit: 想写也轮不到我这个level的去写啊
<jusss> nyfair: 扣扣电脑管家
<iMadper> huntxu: 微软的硬件一直很赞. 
<onlylove> jusss: 那是360帮你抓腾讯的小辫子
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么能那么黑360这种雷锋
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<iMadper> 360用户粘性不强啊. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么不强，哭着喊着要装
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁? 下次录下来给我看看
<huntxu> iMadper: 比如鍵鼠？
<jusss> onlylove: 坐车与一少妇，脚裸有纹身
<iMadper> huntxu: 比如zune 1代
<iMadper> huntxu: 他家的键盘我都是买多一把屯着, 就怕哪天停产买不到了
<onlylove_> 求推荐87键键盘……
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚出的sf3看上去也不错. 
<iMadper> onlylove: trulyergonomic
<iMadper> huntxu: 感觉就算当平板用, 都比ipad靠谱. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 何况还能完美办公. 
<tryit> iMadper, 自己下载的国家标准，对照着写，真蛋疼
<iMadper> tryit: ... 这么高端了
<tryit> iMadper, GB-T 9385-2008 计算机软件需求规格说明规范.pdf
<tryit> iMadper, GBT8567-2006 计算机软件文档编制规范.PDF
<iMadper> 难道不应该用ieee的规范对照写?
<tryit> iMadper, 国产化
<huntxu> iMadper: 必須同意
<tryit> iMadper, 唉，只希望能静静地看会代码或者看会书，或者写点代码
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以你送我一台呗
<onlylove> 诶，我还是有空去鼎好转转吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTI1MzA4NzAw.html ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 解放双手！ANIMAX 推出超羞耻 TEBURAKUCHIN 手机架—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> 不敢点
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没事, 很正常的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我信了你的邪
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我刚看完啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你不在乎在办公室的名声
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 有马老司机垫底, 我怕啥?
<tryit> iMadper, 这广告创意……绝了
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你黑人黑得好厉害...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊???
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, 你现在在广州还是汕头?
<huntxu> iMadper: guangzhou
 * iMadper 终于把鸟人下完了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 安卓的玩意是不是不用在sd卡上做启动分区啥的？ 丫自己会直接在sd卡上加载系统吧？
 * QiongMangHuo 乐噶细 乐噶细 乐噶细....
<nyfair> g婊的系统也敢用？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/492843  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Levi's日本官网 OUTLET折上折特价 2件8折3件7折_Levi's日本官网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的最爱:  http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/492831
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Marcato Classic 150mm宽度面条机 €48.9_德国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 150mm 宽？
<BuMangHuo> 难道是冷面机？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 定了 清明爬云蒙山
<BuMangHuo> 那是哪里
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 可以去杭州那个山沟沟景区 是 kandu 的地盘呢 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你是女的么? : 帮个很缅甸的男生介绍女朋友． 他们两个坐在咖啡厅沉默了很久． 男生很尴尬,想找点话说． ＂你是女的么?＂话出口我估计他都寒了． ＂是啊！＂那ＭＭ．． ＂哦,这样啊．＂ 又继续沉默．．
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你用wp?
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥买的可是好媳妇牌
<nyfair> yunfan: 我用街机
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个山还有个网站呢？ 不错啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 比你这个不知道强到哪里去了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 买冷面机做啥
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 压面条啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 其乐无穷？
<nyfair> yunfan: 日常应用够了，比某个官方市场排行榜上全是色情读物的好多了
<gfxmode> 支付宝添加“优衣库”后，可以抽奖领免费内衣
<gfxmode> 我没有抽到，同事抽到了
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么是色情 我都看不到 
<yunfan> gfxmode: 然后送到公司 让大家都知道？
<gfxmode> yunfan: 没有，要自己去门店取
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps
<nyfair> 图书与工具书应用
<nyfair> 第一名：经典诱惑系列
<nyfair> 第二名：XXOO笑话大湿
<nyfair> 第三名更叼：毛XX荒X无道
<nyfair> yunfan: 你给我g婊洗地继续洗啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你咋去？
<nyfair> yunfan: 麻蛋，我上网打嘴炮什么时候拿不出干货过，别惹我
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 其实看花的话不如妙峰山
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 一群人租车去啊
<BuMangHuo> 妙峰山？ 我查查
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 求子的都去妙峰山
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 妙峰山老和尚比较厉害
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 去拴娃娃？
<yunfan> nyfair: 惹你又怎样 难道你一怒把美元都转给我？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 转给我转给我
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 你打开的方式不对哇？
<nyfair> yunfan: 不怎么样啊，傻逼，被卖了还要洗地
<IsoaSFlus> 这句话有问题……
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2537834 或者就是我打开的方式不对
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 那怎么样才对，绑定粑粑国IP就不推送这些了？我当然知道啊，这叫区别对待
<BuMangHuo> 不知道，没有绑定过
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 有付费的你说个JB，你都绑定他国google play支付了，又没用支那国专属gbiatch play
<yunfan> nyfair: 卖卖更健康 who cares
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 支那国gbiatch play么有付费应用
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那去了不是正合适么，老和尚忙不过来栓
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 我没有留意过，就是点了一下你发的链接不太一样说了句而已，丫别喷我
<BuMangHuo> 至于么
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 支那国屁民不会翻墙，买不了收费应用
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你也怕恶人？
<BuMangHuo> 不翻能打开 google play 啊？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 没有啊，说不过而已，我认耸了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞思路
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 认怂就是怕嘛 不要以为窃书不算偷
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: g婊play什么时候被墙过了，外交部不是都否认了么
<IsoaSFlus> gp不是一直被墙吗
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我一直在想以前看过的一个电视剧《关中匪事》里面那个求子的活动哪里有，原来在这里哇 
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 那是其他不可抗力导致的服务器故障而已 具体意见以外交部说法为准
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 少年，你能力不行，g婊play中文版其实有点用的，有的软件中文版免费，英文版要钱
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 比如kirikiroid
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 不翻墙上中文版g婊play其实也不难
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: how2？
<lainme> 我的google play里图书应用推荐前三是ebook reader, 小说连载阅读器，佛经佛教歌
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 以前绑定天朝版g婊play，然后肉身翻墙
<IsoaSFlus> 我每次上gp还得翻到11区去……
<IsoaSFlus> 欺负人QAQ
<nyfair> lainme: 不是应用，是书
<lainme> nyfair: 是书。 Books & Reference Apps 
<BuMangHuo> 我的排名前面的都是写字典啥的
<nyfair> lainme: 好吧，我错了
<lainme> 每个都不一样吧
<lainme> 我之前下了一些有些，现在推荐全是游戏
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.bannedbook.book.AOUNQFTAHIUKWTNG，这玩意能上架？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 外交部的话也能信？整天一脸无辜，NSA劫持了百度攻击的github是不
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 哈哈哈
<nyfair> onlylove: 不能信，但是greatfire更不能信
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不一定是劫持
<lainme> amazon的不是更好，每天一款免费应用
<lainme> 收费的也比google play便宜
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我觉得肯能李就是NSA的合同工？
 * QiongMangHuo 准备买pocket casts
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 下单
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 是不是劫持咱放下，迎春花一脸无辜的说，有人提到忘了攻击，就说中国blabla，中国一直是受害者blabla
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: pocketcasts是啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 串流?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 听podcast的一个牛Xapp
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ... 
<nyfair> onlylove: 外交部说的永远都是正确的屁话
<yunfan> onlylove_: 前几天不是有新闻 加拿大有个nsa类似的局 专门搞攻击装成是其他国家和组织干的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 走路上听听NPR, NASA什么的 很赞
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 艳红同学要真是合同工还好了
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪国外交部不是这样？除了乌克兰
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不如听黄梅戏
<onlylove_> yunfan: five eyes
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我格调不够高
<nyfair> onlylove: 快送我剑3橙武
<yunfan> 其实我想看 迎春花去岛国拍片 cc onlylove_ 
<onlylove_> nyfair: 来，6000软给我，我给你买玄晶去
<onlylove_> nyfair: 小铁自己包去
<iMadper> 华春莹的话, 基本上是说了等于没说. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不然人家能进外交部呢
<nyfair> onlylove_: 别闹，腿灵顶级武器才2000出头
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以请志玲姐姐去当外交部发炎人
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃鱼 想吃肉
<yunfan> 否认这个她很擅长
<iMadper> yunfan: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实毛少将进外交部比较合适吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 腿灵武器至少还能无限强化，永不过时，你剑3橙武出个新版本就过时了
<yunfan> iMadper: 你想想乌克兰那个女监察长
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper BM晚饭几点开?
<BuMangHuo> 没有人说的话能比他说的内容还少吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还去bm?
<nyfair> yunfan: 克里米亚不是脱离了么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不不不，橙武可以升级
<BuMangHuo> g bm
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对面食堂便宜很多啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BM有鱼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦. 不知道诶. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我猜5点就有了
<yunfan> nyfair: 对啊 只要长得漂亮 随你站在哪边都行嘛 
<onlylove_> nyfair: 郭胖子为了保证亮晶晶不被淘汰，只要不开新等级，就可以升级
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 据说玉渊潭樱花都开了？ cc BuMangHuo iMadper 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是的. 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 人山人海
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 想去帝都耍了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 去了根本找不到
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 话说在哪里
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 纳尼？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 樱花节不是已经开始了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 上周完全没见到樱花在哪里
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 进去就是啊, 去年我看过
<BuMangHuo> 额
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你走错门了吧？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 去年我去的时候, 基本花都凋了. 
<BuMangHuo> 难道方式不对。。。 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有可能
<^k^> BuMangHuo: bm not defined.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你没走错路, 只是瞎了而已
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 丫加了这么长的延迟
<onlylove> nyfair: http://gameid.5173.com/detail/DB088-20150331-38822542.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【七秀 云裳 女 90级 恶人谷 成女 】忍痛出售紫烟沉成女秀秀只卖个玄晶钱网通(一/二)区飞龙在天|剑侠情缘Ⅲ交易平台-5173.com pp: 6100.00
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我猜可能真没有，人们都在找樱花
<onlylove> nyfair: 看好了，做好了武器的角色，玄晶钱6K
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也可能. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 就跟我去年秋天去百望山，路上的人都在找红叶。。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 太丑了啊，我大腿灵默认角色都比这个漂亮啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 百望山有个毛毛啊
<O0XX> iMadper: QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo 如果华为找你们去, 你们去不?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 最好的是 喇叭沟门
<iMadper> O0XX: 得看啥组
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 找过我啊 他们给不起钱...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 去做啥？ 看月钱
<iMadper> O0XX: 如果是一堆妹子一起, 我就去
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 去那种光拿钱不干活的组还行
<^k^> BuMangHuo, .. 休息一下 ..  16:57
<iMadper> BuMangHuo, .. 休息一下 ..  16:57
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 找过你? 给你评什么级别?
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，过两天就是三天假期了对吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 忘了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: iMadper BuMangHuo iMadper 你们都不觉得华为公司怎么
<O0XX> æ ·?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 六七之类的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 找过我两次，不过我没去来着
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: ^^
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=kQQjFLEo1yFDe_wKT930WUr_tNP2R3qOnfs14xcMyVHbo3CHKi0vchUswWv7DjedwTLBFDEtCcQXClkbnWaCJFrzNufn5ZXnsJ4nJtap69CBWHxYDnDS6srVIqxAKbmwvVvlbA5W6d4Elm7sL7QSI-sN8eo9GAcASmknTzI0jSWi8pIclIHLkxUk--2rox-o
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 喇叭沟门满族乡_百度百科
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 确定? 华为应届生进去本科12级, 研究生13级
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 那就是16 17
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这样
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我直接在简历里写华为/中兴勿扰，效果很好，终于没有华为的二逼骚扰我了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 说让我去面试，然后我刚好回家了好像
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 记不大请, 让我周六早上去面试
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 度娘比中兴更累啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 当时给你的是16/17
<BuMangHuo> 对对对，好像也是周末来着？
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 我又不是度娘的，我对bat也没兴趣
<BuMangHuo> 面试都周末，进去了估计再也没有周末了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 然后? 你要去?
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 来我司吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你怎么不要我!!!
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 钱多否？ 加班否？
<iMadper> nyfair: 能remote否?
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 工资能有 QiongMangHuo 的十分之一不？
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 你看我每天几点上班？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不去..不要我
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 没观察过
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 看我几点上线？
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 你12点以前又见过我么
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 几点下班
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 没注意过，我把上下线消息关了
<nyfair> 19
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: QiongMangHuo每天20w，谁给得起
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 去郊区的话，当天回不来吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 十分之一也行啊
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 他这收入能赶上科比了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你去哪儿?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper BuMangHuo HowIsItGoing http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/51405fd2gw1eqrai12lltj20sg0ftq9z.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 字幕变了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 有衣服啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 以前是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6a3ccb32gw1eqr9lnasi1j20vk0hrdic.jpg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX 毫无节操啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 下面的英文翻译真地道
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 华为来电话了哇
<nyfair> 赞
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 应该是. 
<nyfair> 是李阿蛋先生么
<nyfair> 我是华为的HR gbiatch
<nyfair> 我们公司最近有个项目，在坦桑尼亚和黑蜀黍交流经验，不知道你有没有兴趣
<O0XX> nyfair: 赞!
<O0XX> nyfair: 神韵不减当年
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我说给别人的电话...
<nyfair> 李先生长期在腐国出差，英文肯定没问题了啦，我们就缺您这种人才啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10版本执行 pip install atc_thrift ……时报错了，求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469231 在执行以下这个命令的时候，报错了 pip install atc_thrift atcd django-atc-api django-atc-demo-ui django-atc-profile-storage 报错信息如下： Ignoring link https://pypi.python.org/packages/source ... d
<^k^>  ─> c6f307071 (from https://pypi.python.org/simple/django-static-jquery/ ), version 2.1.1 doesn't match ==1.11.1 Ignor …
<nyfair> 说起来，7z到底算不算开源软件？
<onlylove_> 貌似不算？他好像说过他不是？
<tryit> O0XX, 好的组可以考虑吧？
<O0XX> tryit: 比如圣终端?
<lainme> LGPL算吧。
 * O0XX 我生孩子难产医生问你保大还是保小这时候你妈跳进河里逼你保小你怎么做？
<onlylove_> 或者我记错了，是utorrent？反正我看过一个的文档说过这事
<nyfair> lzma的算法他放在public domain上了，然后又用gpl开源了一个很早期的版本，新版本都是闭源的
 * O0XX 终极问题来了!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你竟然有生孩子难产的技能...
<nyfair> linux下的p7zip根本不是他写的，而是其他人拿着他的东西改的
<nyfair> 当然，p7zip肯定是开源软件
<tryit> O0XX, 猎头找你谈了？
<lainme> nyfair: 看起来最新版本的src还能下载
<nyfair> lainme: 那是sdk吧
<nyfair> lainme: 最新版本是7-Zip 15.00 alpha，能下到？
<lainme> nyfair: 我的时间比你落后了……我看到的还是1月的9.38
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • go语言写的一个简单的代理软件，主要用于突破公司网络限制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469232 https://github.com/ginuerzh/gost 目前这种软件已经很多了，像shadowsocks, goagent等等都很成熟了，那为什么我要再发明一个轮子？ 一般公司的上网都是通过公司代理服务器，
 * QiongMangHuo 下楼吃饭去
<nyfair> http://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/9e68012c/?limit=25&page=2#833b
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 7-Zip / Discussion / Open Discussion:7-Zip 9.38 beta 
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这个bug闹大了
<nyfair> 开源软件不能用啊，还是用winrar吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: O0XX 都有衣服啊？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 废话, 不穿衣服咋出门?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: O0XX 我说你俩之前发的图片啊
<BuMangHuo> 刚才在吃饭没看到
<BuMangHuo> 我以为有没穿衣服的版本
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 一晃十年了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469233 刚才看了看自己的注册资料，居然是2005年。十年间用过了N多的发行版，现在转投 OpenSuSE门下了。 zz: slrey — 2015-04-02 17:33
<O0XX> iMadper: 恍恍惚惚红红火火何厚铧黑乎乎
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b.w5003-6630817891.2.jBwxdU&id=35023653659&abbucket=_AB-M32_B18&rn=1c5af9942ead52900435c173db9062e5&acm=03054.1003.1.147943&uuid=9sdv2YFl_7S8ZDZsJBScCAWp1LeUZIb/W&abtest=_AB-LR32-PV32_1085&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_35023653659_147943&pos=2&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<BuMangHuo> 好长的链接
<BuMangHuo> 这种链接用 vimperator 没发粘啊....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: vimperator是什么鬼?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 快用keysnail
<BuMangHuo> 不用
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过按照淘宝的习惯
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你有啥功能需要vimperator啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实复制第一行就够了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: firefox 插件啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: C-x k 关闭标签页
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我知道是fx插件啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: emacs党用keysnail
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 快使用大板砖!! 红红火火!! 快使用大板砖!! 恍恍惚惚!!
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我是双修党啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 女狗双修?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 光是快捷键绑定就足以秒掉vimperator了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 何况还有一堆插件
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还有helm for keysnail
<BuMangHuo> ...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 黑毛
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: momo
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: PXE能把一个iso之类的玩意扔给系统启动嘛？
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 不知道啊
<nyfair> 必须能啊，不能就是开源软件垃圾啊
<jusss> google真是百度云的好基友
<O0XX_> jusss: 啥?
<O0XX_> jusss: 为啥?
<jusss> O0XX_: 用google搜索百度云的资源呀
<jusss> O0XX_: 百度云不提供搜索选项，差评
<arinya> 出了xmpp, 请问还有什么普通人可以用来注册的帐号, 我在ubuntu下可以方便的和他联系的
<arinya> 即时消息
 * jiero 不知道想要干什么了
<jiero> 哈哈。
<IsoaSFlus> 上课中
<IsoaSFlus> c++课
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 体检、考试和打饭等雷人爆笑 : 学习组织体检,要查大便,提前发了个便盒给学生。有学生问:老师,我便秘,拉不出来怎么办?老师说:拿根棒子去弄弄。另外一个老师更绝,说:你准备好便盒,哪天有就哪天接下来,然后搁冰箱里放着,体检那天再带去。。。
<yeahnoob> 明天rust开始进入beta阶段，很有意思的一个东西。会C或者C++的，都可以去看看
<IsoaSFlus> yeahnoob: 那是？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:10
<yeahnoob> IsoaSFlus, rust-lang.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Rust Programming Language (@ rust-lang.org)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5411.html 父亲的信 :       一个学生收到他父亲的信,信上说:"你以后写家信,应该多写一些生活的情况,不要只知道要钱。这次寄10块钱给你,附带告诉你犯的一点小错误,用阿拉伯数字写10的时候,只能写一个零,不能写两个。"
<jusss> onlylove: 今天定的手机到了，439的5.7寸手机，看了后才发现5.7寸真tmd大
<jiero> jusss,  大手机真的有好处，不会太为难自己的眼睛。
<jiero> jusss, 不为难自己的脖子。
<jiero> jusss, 恭喜
<jusss> jiero: 为难自己的衣服
<jiero> jusss, 衣服不是受阻
<jiero> jusss, 另外，我明白了，我根本就是个怪胎。
<jusss> jiero: 早点结婚生孩子去吧，你就是生了女文青的病
<jiero> jusss, 没人我愿意呢。
<jusss> "得了女文青的病怎么办，生个孩子就好了"
<jiero> jusss,  
<jusss> jiero: 你要求太高
<jiero> jusss,  每次捐精子前禁欲3天以上7天以内。
<jiero> jusss,  这。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 他不是要求高，是瞎要求
<jiero> jusss, 我都禁欲个把月了。。。
<jiero> onlylove, 要求啥瞎要求？
<onlylove> jiero: 说了你也不明白
<jusss> onlylove: 这是病，跟我一样
<onlylove> jusss: 这是病，得电？
<jiero> onlylove,  我本身就不讨人喜欢。。。
<^k^> jiero, hi `人机合一
<jusss> ^k^: 你怎么实现的延迟？
<^k^> jusss, thread.new{sleep 10; xxx(); } `人机合一
<^k^> jiero,禁欲对身体不好的吧？ `人机合一
<jusss> ^k^: 难道除了sleep就没别的方法了？
<^k^> jusss, 方法应该很多，我是随便选择了一个 `人机合一
<jiero> alvin_rxg, 你搞的鬼？
<jiero> jusss, k是你的了？
<^k^> jiero, 你是我的了？ `人机合一
<^k^> 不聊了，上床禁欲去。。。 `人机合一
<jusss> onlylove: 租房子是个问题
<onlylove> ^k^: 你要和电脑上床禁欲？
<onlylove> jusss: 多大问题……
<^k^> 嗯嗯 `人机合一
<jiero> jusss, 找个女孩，说我和你一起住
<jiero> jusss, 你反正没那么多要求吧。
<jusss> jiero: 没有你的属性，我不敢
<jiero> jusss, 我的属性？
<jiero> jusss, 我有什么属性？我只是被认为是一个无用的变态
<jusss> jiero: 2代
<jiero> jusss, 去你的二代，我比任何打工族都穷
<jusss> jiero: 你可以认为我这是仇富，我比你们都穷
<jiero> jusss, 你丫的又不打工
<jiero> jusss, onlylove 肯定是因为比你勤于讨好别人而比你富有
 * jiero 打 jusss 继续打 jusss 
<jusss> onlylove: 你看"<jiero> jusss, onlylove 肯定是因为比你勤于讨好别人而比你富有"
<onlylove> 活腻了！
<onlylove> 谁给我帽子！
<onlylove> 他自己退了……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不用了，jiero自己掉了……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 本来想踹他一下
<jusss> onlylove: 你怎么知道是 alvin_rxg ?
<onlylove> jusss: 有提示啊
<jusss> *** ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +o onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 你看不到
<onlylove> jusss: msg
<onlylove> jusss: chanserv发的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，关于wine和独显驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469235 机器只装了ubuntu一个系统。所有盘都给ubuntu了。 双显卡，intel集显+ATI独显。在bios里不能对显卡进行任何操作。 开机后想要使用独显（因为集显效果太差了）。在系统设置中，附加驱动选择了专有驱
<^k^>  ─> 动（fglrx）重启后可以生效成功。 之后安装wine（1.6和1.7）都试过了，在安装的时候就 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • CSS让markdown更迷人！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469236 markdow就不用多介绍了。 本人是用通过pandoc，将markdown文件转换为html文件 默认设置下，转换成html文件后，标题、列表、表格、强调等各种格式比较单一。 其实，研究了html源文件后，各种标
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • CSS让markdown更迷人！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469239 markdow就不用多介绍了。 本人是用通过pandoc，将markdown文件转换为html文件 默认设置下，转换成html文件后，标题、列表、表格、强调等各种格式比较单一。 其实，研究了html源文件后，各种标
<yangtongxue> 真难用
<kandu> yangtongxue: ?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 所有的输入法光标都不跟随，怎么办呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469240 所有的输入法光标都不跟随，怎么办呀？ 好像是安装了一下im-switch，然后安装搜狗输入法的时候又把im-switch自动卸载了，在这之后所有的输入法下光标都不能跟随了。 帮帮忙 ，谢谢
<^k^>  ─> zz: yzb317415 — 2015-04-03 0:15
<iMadper> XwinX: 这么早
<hoxily> morning all
<jackness> imadper, 早啊
<iMadper> jackness: .
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QT监听键盘无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469241 我想尝试开发一个基于QT的输入法，现在刚刚开始进行 ，在监听键盘上出现了一点小问题。 首先建立了一个事件过滤器，然后获取键盘输入，可当我按上、下键的时候，文本框里面并不会出现qst的内容，请问这是为什
<^k^>  ─> 么呢？ 输入非上、下键的时候，会输出“HOHOHO”，因此我怀疑是case Key_Up和case Key_Down …
<tryit> iMadper, .
<iMadper> ?
<gfxmode> 今天网络好差，我已经被重置几次了：09:39 -!- Irssi: warning Connection reset by peer
<tryit> iMadper, ooxx昨天聊了一会CCIE
<tryit> iMadper, 也有道理，
<Niac> ruby大法好不好啊
<iMadper> tryit: 啥???? 我没context
<iMadper> Niac: 当然了.
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:00
<Niac> iMadper: 可是clojure不是更高大上
<iMadper> Niac: 你看我从来都不会写程序, 但是学了半个小时ruby就已经是rubyist了, 就知道ruby多容易学了
<iMadper> Niac: clojure呵呵哒
<iMadper> Niac: 你真的用过clojure吗?
<Niac> iMadper: 玩了两个月 还在门口徘徊
<iMadper> Niac: 还没放弃啊?>
<tryit> iMadper, 可以自学CCNA+CCNP的知识，然后报个辅导班直接考CCIE，不需要前置的NP证书
<iMadper> tryit: 赞. 
<Niac> iMadper: lisp 方言 逼格高啊
<iMadper> Niac: lisp方言多得很, 有啥逼格...
<iMadper> Niac: 何况, clojure如果去公司的话, 很少有人要, 自己平时写着玩有没有ruby开发快
<tryit> iMadper, 毛线，备考的书加起来比椅子还高
<iMadper> tryit: 买电子版就没那么高了
<Niac> iMadper: 所以打算向现实低头啊
<tryit> iMadper, 不爽，我还是喜欢纸版的书
<iMadper> tryit: ... 
<tryit> iMadper, CCIE Security 培训17k考费13K
<Niac> iMadper: 话说我本身php的开发也快啊
<iMadper> Niac: 虽然我喷了好久的python, 但是我也不得不向现实低头, 打算去学学python...
<tryit> iMadper, 肚子疼
<iMadper> Niac: 不过最终我没决定好是学python2还是python3
<iMadper> Niac: php太丑. 
<Niac> iMadper: 当初我也是这样卡在门外的
<gfxmode> iMadper: python2
<iMadper> gfxmode: ... ... 我只是黑一下...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 。。。
<gfxmode> iMadper: 不要为了黑而黑。黑一个事物，要发自内心地黑
<iMadper> Niac: 要逼格, 果断去学OCaml啊
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我现在是随口黑了
<iMadper> news.smzdm.com/p/11599
<alvin_rxg> Title: PCIe 3.0 x4通道读取达2.4GB/s：英特尔 发布 750系列 NVMe 固态硬盘_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<onlylove_> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/02/distrusting-new-cnnic-certificates/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Distrusting New CNNIC Certificates | Mozilla Security Blog
<onlylove_> 玩脱了估计这下
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 都玩的好大
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 别笑，你司估计没少出力
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不过 cnnic 没几个一定得上的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 随便吧，反正由着他们闹腾
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不用https就好
<iMadper> IC. We will therefore be asking CNNIC for a comprehensive list of their currently-valid certificates, and publishing it. After the list has been provided, if a certificate not on the list, with a notBefore date before 1 April 2015, is detected on the public Internet by us or anyone else, we reserve the right to take further action.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: python在什么领域用得多？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你能想的到的. 都在用. 
<onlylove_> IsoaSFlus: 好多领域都在用……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: AI/DM/ML/SC
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: Web backend
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: Gui APP / Cli App
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 干脆直接问python在哪里用不上, 这样比较好回答
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 能问问前辈你大学学的什么专业吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 水产养殖
<IsoaSFlus> ≥﹏≤
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 是行业黑话吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不是... 农学.
<IsoaSFlus> 真的假的……
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 真的不是在耍我？我很单纯的……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ... 你看不起水产养殖专业?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这和it行业没有关系额……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是啊. 所以我编程水平一直这么差..
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 谦虚了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 别别别, 真没前序. 
<iMadper> 真没谦虚..
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你研究生阶段呢？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 啥研究生, 没读. 
<O0XX> iMadper: https://qastaging.launchpad.net/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Launchpad
<O0XX> iMadper:  带git支持的launchpad
<iMadper> O0XX: yooooo
<iMadper> O0XX: q staging ?
<O0XX> iMadper: qa stagin
<O0XX> iMadper: qa staging
<iMadper> O0XX: 稳定吗? 
<O0XX> iMadper: 当然不...
<O0XX> iMadper: 数据库都是定时清空的
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实lp比github快. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是说push/clone的速度. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 网页速度, lp真是被python拖慢了
<O0XX> iMadper: 没办法啊, 人家火了
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是我可以用lp啊. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 你知不知道rh有个神奇工具叫做 tcms?
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我曾经在全公司的邮件里吐槽tcms, 然后被叫去喝茶
<O0XX> iMadper: 据说用户个位数, 跟12306春运时候一样
<O0XX> iMadper: 我其实也用过
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后他们问我, 你觉得tcms哪里慢!!!
<O0XX> iMadper: 没用多久
<jade-shan1> tcms是啥东东？
<iMadper> O0XX: Life is too short to wait tcms.... 当时我给全公司发了这个邮件.
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 很多人不敢回复邮件列表, 只回复我一个人说确实慢...
<dongxiaowei> 哎 Ubuntu手机 哪里买？
<iMadper> O0XX: lp相比tcms还是块很多啦
<tryit> iMadper, 赞赞赞
<iMadper> dongxiaowei: 哪款?
<dongxiaowei> 魅族哪个如何？
<^k^> jade-shan1: define:tcms not defined.
<iMadper> dongxiaowei: 现在就能买, 解锁bootloader就能刷机. 买之前确认你能解锁就行. 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动系统进入不了图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469243 登录之后无法进入桌面，一直停留在紫色的界面，startx有如下的信息： Using system config directory "/usr/share/x11/xorg/.conf.d" The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) report: >Error: can't find file "default" for symbols include > Excting
<^k^>  ─> > Abandoning symbols file "default" Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server (II) AIGLX:Suspending AIGLX …
<dongxiaowei> 能和电脑ubuntu一样就好了
<iMadper> dongxiaowei: 跟电脑的ubuntu一样还怎么用啊
<dongxiaowei> 测试
<^k^> dongxiaowei:点点点.  10:34
<dongxiaowei> @dongxiaowei 测试
<O0XX> community/ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<dongxiaowei> andchat 怎么群聊的时候@用户名呀！
<dongxiaowei> iMadper: 知道了
<BuMangHuo> dongxiaowei: 直接输就好了
<BuMangHuo> dongxiaowei: tab 可以补全
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 话说 .cn 的域名不是已经被 cnnic 抛弃了么
<dongxiaowei> BuMangHuo: 好了 有个add
<dongxiaowei> 感觉cn好低端
<dongxiaowei> 做烂了
<iMadper> dongxiaowei: 带国家的, 一般都不怎么高端. 
<O0XX> test
<^k^> O0XX:点点点.  10:47
<iMadper> O0XX: 我见过的最强的网站报错: http://www.t1dj.com/zvhnerm/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 武汉十五中张飞跃和母亲的54分钟视频_武汉十五中张飞跃和母亲的54分钟视频全集_武汉十五中张飞跃和母亲的54分钟视频百度影音
<iMadper> ^k^: 卧槽, 你怎么能访问?
<iMadper> Warning: mkdir() [function.mkdir]: File exists in D:\wwwroot\t1dj\Web\index.php on line 67
<iMadper> ^k^: 你不是坏了很久吗?
<BuMangHuo> 这标题是啥意思
<IsoaSFlus_> 糟糕的……
<^k^> iMadper,
<^k^> iMadper,
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 刚微博一个评论给的
<eexpss> 召唤 基蛙
<arinya> 现在还有什么跨平台的聊天软件? 除了skype
<eexpss> 还有telegram
<arinya> telegram我刚试^
<arinya> 现在xmpp感觉一蹶不振
<eexpss> xmpp快完蛋了
<arinya> telegram在linux下似乎不能组群
<tryit> eexpss, ccie蛙？
<arinya> 这个不知道娃
<arinya> 看这个拼写就觉得很怪
<arinya> 我还以为是软件
<arinya> 原来是nickname
<arinya> 晕
<yunfan> eexpss: 有个用json替换xml的xmpp替换 
<eexpss> tryit: gfrog
<tryit> eexpss, 恩
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: ……
<eexpss> yunfan: 不是我，你给  arinya 说
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: ...
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: 你那openwrt的路由器，什么源，有ss呢。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哪跟哪就+ 啊
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 我不用ss
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 没关注过
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 多了一个可以骑的难道不能说+1?
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: 那你咋自动翻的?
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: vpn啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 说的好像有道理
<eexpss> yun
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: pptp 啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 必须不能反驳啊
<eexpss> vpn全局啊。不方便啊。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 不要全局啊
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 给一个你写的教程吧。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 黑名单？
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 不要用 vpn 做默认路由就得
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 策略路由啊
<eexpss> 策略，，高级，不会。给教程。
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: vpn单独一张表
<eexpss> 路由表，只会照抄。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 邮箱呐
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 我从印象笔记发给你
<eexpss> 就这nick的，gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail (@ accounts.google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<onlylove> 神居然不会策略路由
<eexpss> 好高级的大象笔记。
<eexpss> onlylove: 我又不是IT
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: sent
<eexpss> 3ks
<eexpss> , 3ks
<BuMangHuo> 大象笔记的分享功能没有了，只能邮件发了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 纳尼？！
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是的啊，不能创建公开链接了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我用旧版UI，还是可以建啊，哈哈
<woju> 同志们，大家好，同志们辛苦了
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 我直接照抄，要是路由器死了，我们换一下，好不。
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 和谐呗  cc BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你用的应该是 evernote 吧
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 死不了吧
<eexpss> 难说。呵呵
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过taobao上木有买大象笔记 point的了，不能升高级，不开心
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 死不了，最多神没法上网
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 刚检查了一下，直接抄应该没问题
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你用国内版？ 啧啧，勇气可嘉
<eexpss> 源可能不同啊。
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 就这个关键
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 用owrt最新版的官方源肯定没问题，该有的都有
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 你当owrt还有几个靠谱的源？
<eexpss> 你把源也发一下吧。官方源不是今天不通吗
<BuMangHuo> 我用的官方的
<BuMangHuo> 通的啊
<eexpss> opkg.conf里面改的内容是啥
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2537910
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 国内版和国际版导入到出太麻烦，导入之后笔记分类就没了，所以一直没有换
<BuMangHuo> 不过我在我们厂上网都是全局 vpn 的， 丫的不知道那个地方有人监控
<eexpss> 配置 vpn，是要在luci 界面操作了？ BuMangHuo
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 国际版号称多少年不倒来着，国内版敢这么说么，说不定哪天就给拔网线
<eexpss> 没cli操作方式？
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 恩
<eexpss> 好的
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: luci-proto-ppp 装这个多简单
<eexpss> 这啥
<eexpss> 不是之前安装过嘛
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 恩，装了就可以在界面配 vpn 了
<eexpss> 只看到open vpn和pptp vpn，选哪个呢
<eexpss> 你教程，居然没一个截图。
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 真找不到你说的是哪里，这web界面上。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 添加接口
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 本来就是笔记嘛，不是教程
<eexpss> 从哪里进去，新建呢？
<eexpss> 服务-pptp vpn，最下面？
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，我要找adam去
<onlylove> eexpss: 自己多点几下就是
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: ？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你也是笨，直接给来个cli
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 网络-接口-添加接口
<eexpss> 就是，cli直接命中，说界面，搞晕了。
<eexpss> 输入 pptp 服务器地址、用户名密码。这没有，给一个测试的吧。 BuMangHuo
<eexpss> 我等下去架设
<BuMangHuo> msg
<eexpress> 这是抱大腿的节奏啊。
<BuMangHuo> 咋了
<BuMangHuo> 妥了？
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你最后那一堆东西是撒。
<eexpss> #!/bin/sh
<eexpss> ip rule del table vpn
<eexpss> %23%20openwrt%20%u914D%u7F6E%20pptp%2C%20dnsmasq%0A@%28network%29%5Bopenwrt%7Cvpn%7Cpptp%7Ciptables%7Cip%20rule%7Ciptables%5D%0A%0A%23%23%23%20%u51C6%u5907%u73AF%u5883%0A%0A%23%23%23%23%20%u5B89%u88C5%20dnsmasq-full%2C%20ipset%2C%20pptp%20%u652F%u6301%u7B49%0Aopenwrt%20%u9ED8%u8BA4%u5B89%u88C5%u7684%20dnsmasq%20%u6CA1%u6709%20ipset%20%u652F%u6301%u
<eexpss> FF0C%u9700%u8981%u5378%u8F7D%u4E
<BuMangHuo> ？
<eexpss> 只一句脚本吧。后面跟一堆这些%%
<BuMangHuo> 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> ip rule del table vpn 加到 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/vpndown.sh 呗
<BuMangHuo> 不过这个加不加问题不大吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qriIDGT_AACUXodE3XIAALrQgPfCsYAAJR2512.jpg 跟汗血宝马作对是一定没有好下场的
<eexpress> 嗯。反正路由器基本都是直接断电。
<BuMangHuo> 还没搞定？
<eexpress> 早搞完了，在测试，没效果中。
<anti-unix> 大家好
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点.  12:13
<eexpress> 难道要重启路由？
<tcstory> 有谁linux用的是ssd?4k对齐麻烦吗?
<onlylove> 现在默认都对齐了吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你年终发了没
<tcstory> onlylove: 我去,我怎么在网上看到是不是默认 对齐
<onlylove> tcstory: 那你就自己对呗
<tcstory> onlylove: ...........
<tedlz123> 用SSD的都是土豪吧，真想嫁给他。
<onlylove_> tedlz123: 当然你现在想要和机械盘那么大容量的话自然贵，但是就128G的小盘不贵的
<halenrain> hi,all
<^k^> halenrain:点点点.  12:27
<tcstory> tedlz123: 我是汉子
<halenrain> 请问有建立wifi热点的软件吗
<tcstory> 感觉不用ssd 打开intellij 好慢 虽然我的cpu也是喳喳
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 还没有
<tedlz123> tcstory, 我也是小男生，我想嫁给你。
<tedlz123> 因为你有SSD。
<halenrain> ...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我发了，1100
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我目前不知道说啥，打算买把键盘玩
<yunfan> tedlz123:  你的菊花好不值钱啊 
<tedlz123> yunfan，还是小处男呢。
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 查，无线连不上了。只能刷机了。
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用小米路由器mini的吗
<IsoaSFlus> 为毛我编辑不了crontab……
<yunfan> tedlz123: 那更不值钱 
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 不用吧
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 或许只是 dhcp 出问题了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: +1帝
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: ....
<O0XX> iMadper: 百战天虫?
<BuMangHuo> 来一局？
<BuMangHuo> 你们建个公网服务器啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 哪有公网IP
<O0XX> iMadper: 来来来!
<O0XX> iMadper: 连到.1上
<iMadper> O0XX: 一会儿
<O0XX> iMadper: 赶紧的!
 * O0XX 领导：“一群笨蛋！我问你们，行为发生了吗？证据充分吗？现在叫我怎么办？十足的废物！谁踹的门？”一个穿着制服的干部颤抖着往前迈一步，小心翼翼地答，“领导，是我的错，门确实踹早了。但谁能想到，那老头光接吻就那么长时间，要知道，有的人12秒就完事了。”“闭嘴！滚！都给我滚！”领导咆哮道。
<BuMangHuo> ee 回不来了？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你的路由表把ee搞挂了
<BuMangHuo> 不至于啊
<BuMangHuo> 他说无线连不上了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 鼎好说我看上的那键盘没了
<O0XX> iMadper: 192.168.1.111
<onlylove_> 要不要加钱买poker2……想买87键的QAQ
<iMadper> O0XX: 软件叫啥来的?
<O0XX> iMadper:wartux
<iMadper> warmux?
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 只有aur?
<iMadper> O0XX: 编译都要好久啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 还行..
<O0XX> iMadper: 赶紧
<iMadper> O0XX: 正在下载
<BuMangHuo> 。。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 千万不要 poker2
<BuMangHuo> ubuntu 源里面不是有？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那好……不买了，现在键盘好多全无冲，linux没法用啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我的话6无冲够了
 * BuMangHuo 现在敲这 poker2 表示日了狗了
<onlylove_> 我突然想问，v2ex还被墙着呢？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 啥轴
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 青
<eexpss> 似乎网线不通，等晚上去拿线。先休息，反正路由器多。
<O0XX> iMadper: 好了美?
<iMadper> O0XX: 编译呢
<O0XX> iMadper: i7还这么慢?
<O0XX> iMadper: 等着打两局精力充沛的工作呢
<onlylove> 路由器多……
<onlylove> 神的路由器还有backup?
 * BuMangHuo 没办法，自己两台机器连一局吧
<onlylove> 一个坏了另一个顶上？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你自己打自己么
<tryit> iMadper, O0XX 刚才在看到一些CCIE的人哭着找不到工作，甚至实习工作也找不到。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 你见图
<O0XX> iMadper: 弄好了
<O0XX> iMadper: 1.111
<iMadper> tryit: 实验室党
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你+1的进程都拓展到狗了？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: CCIE球工作
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 开啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我无聊的时候下棋都是过来过去自己下自己 
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 达尔优的键盘能买否
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: iMadper 我U能把sd卡上的系统释放到内存里再启动嘛？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: iMadper 直接从sd卡启动慢出翔了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: sd太慢
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你说应该换sd卡？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这个思路倒不错，启动起来就不想要 U 盘或者卡了
<iMadper> O0XX: ä½ ...
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 也可以这么说
<iMadper> O0XX: 自动退出了
<O0XX> iMadper: 再加
<iMadper> O0XX: 这图..
<onlylove> iMadper: 无所不知壕，达尔优的键盘能买否
<iMadper> onlylove: 这牌子做啥的?
<iMadper> onlylove: 听起来像是保健品
<iMadper> O0XX: 该你了啊
<tryit> iMadper, g蛙的CCIE是R&S?
<iMadper> O0XX: 玩这个必须死
<iMadper> O0XX: 我就知道
<O0XX> iMadper: 这啥东西?
<onlylove__> 算了，无所不知壕不知道的东西，不买了
<iMadper> onlylove: 昨天不是给你推荐了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 啧啧啧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oFKIFPcNAAAg9yWSLycAALq9gB4sxAAACEP420.jpg 这个杂技表演还是有一定水准的哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 上面居然还有个杠
<iMadper> O0XX: .... 飞错了....
<jusss> onlylove android的rom怎么那么多推广软件。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd
<jusss> 我都不敢刷了
<iMadper> O0XX: ....
<O0XX> iMadper: 太坏了
<iMadper> O0XX: .....
<jusss> 打sho之接出'是哦‘ 我擦这fcitx怎么搞的
<O0XX> iMadper: 害人害己
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 你就说准不准!
<onlylove__> iMadper: 那个真买不起
<jusss> onlylove__: 我的fcitx一直在出毛笔，
<hoxily> jusss: bot运行状况如何？
<O0XX> iMadper: 渣渣
<jusss> 都按C-A-p了，怎么还没关掉embed preedit
<jusss> hoxily: 没改
<hoxily> (⊙o⊙)哦
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 好像直接用pxe比sd卡效果好啊
<iMadper> .
 * HowIsItGoing 但是不知道pxe怎么从一个img启动，不想分nfs给这个box
 * O0XX ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 买msergo4k吧.
<BuMangHuo> 那得有 pxe 服务器啊
<BuMangHuo> 不适合做 live usb 啊
<iMadper> O0XX: crash了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 路由就能开pxe啊
<jusss> hoxily: 你会修改android rom包吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 卡刷的rom包
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 找个地儿扔个tftp就好了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我觉得还是 live usb 方便
<BuMangHuo> 启动好了一拔
<iMadper> .....
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你那键盘么有~这个键？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我有个破本子，没硬盘，想一直开着做打印服务器，用sd卡启动太慢，反复读写还容易挂……
<HowIsItGoing> 不知道咋办好……
<iMadper> O0XX: 灰机太赖皮了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 有
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 但是太蛋疼
<BuMangHuo> 所以这是我不推荐的原因之一
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: Fn + shift + Esc
<iMadper> O0XX: 你仍不过来的
<iMadper> O0XX: 咋回事?
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 果然纠结……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 所以我现在宁愿输入 /home/imtxc 也不输 ~
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞赞的
<iMadper> 擦...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 最蛋疼的我好几键绑定在 F1-F12 上
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: F区的话，我倒是不常用
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 算了，找人看看从南京买……
<BuMangHuo> o
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 为啥不万能的淘宝天猫
<O0XX> iMadper: 就差一点啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 就是天猫南京店啊，反正去实体店摸摸，看看有没有毛病
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不然还要来回折腾
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 键盘能有啥毛病
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不至于
<iMadper> O0XX: 差点儿弄死自己
<iMadper> O0XX: 差点..
<iMadper> O0XX: 擦...
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你何苦...
<iMadper> O0XX: 没控制好....
<jusss> onlylove_: 1前边不就是~吗？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这年头的全无冲还是真麻烦
<jusss> tilda grave
<onlylove_> jusss: 你去poker2上看看
<gfxmode> 用https连接Freenode，好像没有被重置过了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 那怎么了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: windows下面没问题，linux下面你能保证啊，我看他们无冲的苹果都没法用，估计linux好不到哪里
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉我要挂...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我的意思，为啥要无冲
<palomino|working> 为了打游戏?
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我的意思，为啥要无冲
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我是说，我现在没打算买无冲的，但是无冲是卖点的键盘太多
<O0XX> iMadper: 2了啊
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 两个人挤一个键盘真不爽，游戏还是手柄玩
<iMadper> O0XX: 神恶鬼!
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 很多键盘默认就是全无冲
<BuMangHuo> o
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 那怎么了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你既然不关心，你管他有没有无冲
<jusss> O0XX: 你改过卡刷的rom包没？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我关心啊，他无冲我没法用咋办
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 那你就当有冲的用
<palomino|working> 手柄打格斗我啥招都发不出了 onlylove_ 
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 外挂啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<jusss> 我现在有3个rom包，1个精简后台界面很漂亮，一个wp界面，一个自带gms
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 问题不是那样的……是你没法用，不是当有冲的用
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 换个手柄
<BuMangHuo> 不会吧
<palomino|working> 不是手柄的事儿
<jusss> 但都有推广软件，不知道怎么删
<palomino|working> 是不会使手柄
<BuMangHuo> 我一直想买个手柄玩一下游戏来着
<BuMangHuo> 20年的梦想了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper HowIsItGoing 我们年假是15+N吧?
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-491184-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ NOPPOO 87 LED 在MAC电脑下面好多键都乱套了 视频上传完成。。。 - Powered by Discuz!
<palomino|working> 卧槽,15+N
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> 我槽， 15 + N
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我果然14/15都少了一天...
<anti-unix> 弱弱的问一句,现在手机比笔记本都贵 是什么节奏?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 怀疑是切换出错
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这个帖子可以回答你的问题了
<palomino|working> 买便宜的就行啦.. anti-unix 
<palomino|working> 像三星galaxy这路的绕着走即可..
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 那你买摇杆
<palomino|working> 摇杆自然是最佳选择
<palomino|working> 但是没地方摆
<anti-unix> palomino|working, 哈哈^_^
<BuMangHuo> 不知道 sony 那个小的 ps 叫啥来着，那货好玩不
<palomino|working> ps vita?
<palomino|working> 好像变成手柄了啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: PSV？
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 冤冤相报何时了
<iMadper> O0XX: ....
<O0XX> iMadper: 把你炸成渣渣
<BuMangHuo> 哦，对
<BuMangHuo> 有个那货的梦想也很多年了
<O0XX> iMadper: zhazha
<halenrain> hi,all
<^k^> halenrain:点点点.  13:59
<onlylove_> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0403/134809_k4Tq_1456141.png
<halenrain> how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10728652/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ image/png
<iMadper> O0XX: zhazha
<iMadper> O0XX: hang了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我也是
<O0XX> iMadper: 不玩了,待会再说
<iMadper> 昂
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 看, 我的推荐没错吧
<anti-unix> 上帝 赐我5000万
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0403/130607_0ZUi_16298.png
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> anti-unix: 赐予5000万，做梦去取吧
<anti-unix> onlylove, ^_^
<O0XX> iMadper: 再来?
<iMadper> O0XX: 图
<iMadper> O0XX: 看你往那儿飞
<iMadper> O0XX: 合适吗?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 股神!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你知道我在说啥?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 知不知道你也是股神!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 好像你在三人群里并没有看到号码啊...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 哪天老侯把你也拉进去求推荐了
<iMadper> O0XX: ....
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 然后我说了一会儿就默默地退了
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拜老司机一个～
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 唉, 都是小钱
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你这手续费上亿的...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 多我们来说天量了
<iMadper> O0XX: 三上
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 中金手续费都没上亿
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对啊, 所以你就别谦虚了
<iMadper> O0XX: gogogo
<iMadper> ???
<O0XX> iMadper: 渣渣
 * BuMangHuo 再次去跟测试强调一下 feature 跟 bug 的区别
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:  对, 想修的才是bug, 不想修的都是feature
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 开发比测试有优越感啊，呵呵
<iMadper> O0XX: 你卡了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 有道理
<palomino|working> by design
<palomino|working> won't fix
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 
<palomino|working> 我最喜欢用的两个选项..
<iMadper> palomino|working: no patch
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我最喜欢的选项.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你卡了
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 因为你切出去了
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 赞
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: ++
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你们这样，遇到强迫症测试，不得逼死人啊 cc palomino|working
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 关键我讨厌那哥们
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 丫能两个问题里面的各种子选项来来回回排列组合的提
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 就是你上次说的那个玩命找bug的那个？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 对
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那是疯子，逼死他
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 他不是玩命找 bug
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 嗯，他对你有意思，所以一直找你毛病？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 他是找到一个 bug 之后，就会盯着这个不放， 把这个有 bug 的功能和其他各种功能组合起来
<BuMangHuo> 有病
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我觉得你可以有机会揍他一顿
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 这人不能当测试的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 我真的理解不了，我都说了那个地方有 bug，他不管啊，拿这错误的功能跟其他所有的功能组合一遍，每个错误报一次
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 因为他那一堆BUG，只要解决了一个，就都OK了
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 所以看起来很多……实际上
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 我前两天没管丫，他们 leader 打电话问我是不是这个模块好多问题啊，我说是啊，不愿意测找我经理去
<BuMangHuo> 气死人了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 我给说了 N 遍那个地方有错，不要拿着有错的功能跟别的功能组合了
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 他们leader是不是也不懂
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 她倒是懂，但是细节她不知道
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/493719
<hoxily> jusss: 从来没搞过android刷机
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 测试也要拼工作量啊 也不容易
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ FOREVER 永久 QJ012 山地车 26寸红色 799元（999-200）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 他们又不是按提的数量发工资的啊
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 要不我给你当测试去？
<hoxily> jusss: 网上不能找到Google 官方的ROM吗？
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 保管整的你想骂人还不敢骂
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: perfermance好看一些
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 来嘛, 反正我又不和项目直接打交道 =,=
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 我很想过去跟丫吵一架，但是又实在懒得跟丫书偶啊
<BuMangHuo> 懒得说话
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 不过给那些喜欢看数值和图表的领导来说，确实performace好看
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 依然记得我当年被TI辞掉是因为每月case数量太少
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你一个IT，天天修电脑，你的工程师还干活不了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 但是我们老大说了，老板觉得好看
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 能量化的东西有说服力, 你这全是空的, 你老板就算知道你工作得不错也没法往上交代
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 很多时候没办法
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 但是你IT天天修电脑，你不怀疑你的vendor给你送来一批劣质产品？
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 更何况，其他部门也要看performace啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41137028482&ali_trackid=2:mm_13884688_4614300_15028133:1428043215_3k7_896110044
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 科尔沁牛排150g*8袋 牛排套餐顺丰包邮送油包酱包（含3口味牛排） 科尔沁牛排特点：1、整块肉分割 2、带自然纹理和筋膜 3、肉容易煎老,牛肉味浓郁,嚼劲十足! 其他网络合成牛排：1、极其廉价，鸡肉价。2、不带筋膜,没自然纹理 3、容易分散,是碎肉合成牛排 4、含淀粉和蛋清,
<^k^>  ─> 肉质极嫩,和鸡肉无区别,无牛肉味! 价格: 元
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你IT部门天天修，别人没法干活，别人咋办
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 多少钱?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还没见过不喜欢看数值和图表的领导.
<QiongMangHuo> 139还可以
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 139.
<onlylove> iMadper: 看是哪个部门的，IT部门的就是傻
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 科尔沁的一般都很贵的, 139算是不错了
<QiongMangHuo> 和鸡肉无区别,无牛肉味  .....
<QiongMangHuo> 这尼玛?
<iMadper> onlylove: it部门啊, 公司内部的现金在组间流通, 对it来说就是按照ticket数量从别的组收费啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 打LOL，你一个辅助比ADC拿人头还多，真的好么
<QiongMangHuo> WTF???
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你才玩lol.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 说错
<iMadper> onlylove: 你才玩lol
<tryit> ...........
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还带淀粉和蛋清... 无牛肉味 和鸡肉无区别... 什么鬼?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我dota5号位拿人头怎么了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不知道啊...
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我不知道5号位是哪个位置，你比应该拿人头的那个位置拿的多，你觉得很光荣是吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 5号位是辅助. 很多人喊 包鸡包眼包tp, 让冰让线让人头 的那个
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为什么总是发给你! 你烦不烦!
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你什么键盘，q和o都分不清
<iMadper> onlylove: 长得太像了
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 有啥好吃的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 永久，能靠谱么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在已经不是那个需要拿着公社介绍信去供销所买的那个永久了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://forum.xitek.com/thread-761683-1-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.36 KiB
<BuMangHuo> 这是无忌？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://forum.xitek.com/thread-963778-1-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.36 KiB
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你都开始玩表了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不啊. 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: iMadper开始玩表了？
<gfxmode> 壕玩表，屌玩手机
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你的车啥时候到，一起去越野哇？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道呢, 估计还要过一阵子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不着急
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你是求壕带你还是你也有车了？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 骑着去啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拜自行车壕
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 额，已经一个周了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 无忌估计跟chh一个级别了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我都在朋友圈炫了啊
<iMadper> zhihu的网站总是挂.
<iMadper> 就说别用python写东西...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还顺便引用了一句王尔德的话假装文艺.......
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你可以努力变得真文艺
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以PHP是最好的语言？
<iMadper> onlylove: 写网站后端, php当然好过py
<BuMangHuo> zhihu, douban, taobao 这三家网站从来记不住我的登录状态
<BuMangHuo> douban 用啥写的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: python
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 果然，不是 php 写的就不是好网站
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不过我觉得那是session的事情吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 或者cookie
<tryit> iMadper, 你的php搞到啥程度了
<iMadper> tryit: 语法都不会...
<iMadper> tryit: 一直用ruby呢
<onlylove> tryit: 拜高管，求带走
<onlylove> tryit: 年终发了1000软妹币，不知道说啥了
<palomino|working> ....
<gfxmode> 我们年终奖现在还扣着，没发
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你怎么确定有驱动内存泄露了呢?   cc tryit 
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我也没发呢
<iMadper> gfxmode: 前年年终奖倒是发的痛快, 300块钱人仔
<gfxmode> iMadper: 我们这边估计一发年终奖，就会有一大批人走
<gfxmode> 公司和员工耗着，也没告诉大概什么时候发
<iMadper> gfxmode: 昂... 
<iMadper> tryit: 啊? 怎么确定有内核态的内存泄露?
<jusss> hoxily: 没找到，你帮我找下？ zte q705u
<palomino|working> 300...
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 壕的300，可能是300E2
<palomino|working> :O
<tryit> iMadper, 不懂kernel
<iMadper> tryit: 昂...
<tryit> iMadper, 我就一打酱油的
 * palomino|working 同不懂
<hoxily> jusss: android\sdk\system-images\android-19\default\armeabi-v7a\system.img
<hoxily> 这个是不是？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我们老板再一次保证了，一定是 4 月，但不知道哪天... cc onlylove ..
<BuMangHuo> 上次说的 4.1, 果然愚我们
<jusss> hoxily: 是什么？
<hoxily> android sdk里面的img文件
<hoxily> 就是你所说的rom吗？
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我发现美亚有卖键盘的，但是95刀啊，天猫最贵才不到500这一下接近600了，突然想起我昨天给你发的那帖子
<anti-unix> 大家有没有兴趣为ReactOS项目做点贡献?
<onlylove> anti-unix: 我也就帮忙查字典翻译下了
<palomino|working> 无..
<hoxily> jusss: 我网上搜了一下，应该就是rom文件
<jusss> hoxily: 不带 /system /data boot.img META-INF ?
<anti-unix> onlylove, 添加中文支持,也是不错的呀
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我刚跟测试大战，居然被产品汪救了一把
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这让我以后还怎么跟产品汪大战？
<freeflying> chihchun, when can I buy ubuntu phone? it's April XD
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 对啊对啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=38129388490  99块钱
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 宽洋ThinkPower 小红点快充移动电源10000mah毫安手机通用充电宝 快速自充电速度是普通移动电源的6倍哦！ 价格: 元
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: April 了 XD
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我有一个小米移动电源哦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 小米的给我, 你买这个
<hoxily> jusss: 你照着这篇文章试试？http://wenku.baidu.com/view/e6d7f8150b4e767f5acfce9b.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 从官方原生ROM(system.img)定制update.zip刷机包_百度文库
<anti-unix> 16000安
<anti-unix> ?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哪99?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哪里 99
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 299 - 200
<hoxily> jusss: 我电脑里有20.1GB的android sdk rom文件。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: http://taoquan.taobao.com/coupon/unify_apply_result_tmall.htm?seller_id=1763970184&success=false&need_check=false&need_ok=true&activity_id=cf5b90a6bc1545c7a123812a9216c9b4&apply_source=daily&is_collina_check=true&ok_str=%BF%ED%D1%F3%C6%EC%BD%A2%B5%EA+200.00%D4%AA%C9%CC%C6%B7%D3%C5%BB%DD%84%BB&scene=taobao_shop&pid=mm_25282911_3455987_23854822
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 领取结果页面 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 用笔记本电源充电的啊 好腻害
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: 快充, 90分钟充满1w毫安. 
<O0XX> iMadper:
<O0XX> http://huaxi.media.baidu.com/article/16271968058594482058?qq-pf-to=pcqq.c2c 
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 中国首款学习习近平重要讲话APP上线_百度传媒
<O0XX> iMadper: 装装装
<iMadper> O0XX: 有ios版?
<hoxily> jusss: 去这里自己下载也行： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDERvWX
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ adt-bundle-windows-x86_64-20140702.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<iMadper> O0XX: 能过审核?
<freeflying> iMadper, http://item.jd.com/1323492.html 
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【iWALK PCI2400i6】iWALK PCI2400i6 闪电甲背夹电池 2400毫安 苹果iPhone 6专用 保护壳充电宝/移动电源 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 298.00
<iMadper> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> iMadper, 大拿，这个如何
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道啊....
<QiongMangHuo> 确实很值啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 还很方便. 公司那么多电源.
 * QiongMangHuo 继续用小米电源
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可以随便拿一个老型号的, 我们其实多出很多配件
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> 求电视盒子推荐!
<hoxily> jusss: 照着这篇文章做，最后会得到一个update.zip包，里面有 META-INF文件夹、system文件夹、boot.img
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<O0XX> iMadper: 这又不涉黄, 为啥过不了?
<jusss> hoxily: 如果是别人直接做好的update.zip，我能直接删除里面的apk吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 删除后还能用吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 直接添加好像不行，签名什么的
<onlylove> jusss: 重新签一下
<jusss> hoxily: 签名后，如果对update.zip里的文件修改，就不能用了吧
<hoxily> jusss: 我没试过。你试试。
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么签？
<hoxily> jusss: http://cn.bing.com/search?q=android+rom+sign&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=android+rom+sign&sc=1-16&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=e1ef6e4d50af4ee7977bf2bf991d8dcc
<^k^> ⇪ ti: android rom sign - 必应
<freeflying> iMadper, 唉，想支持下贵司都没戏
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 黑得漂亮
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们公司接受捐款. 
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 10%了, 你可以卖了 XDD
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要是真心想支持, 你就给我捐点儿钱.
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 才10%啊
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你说年化10%你就满足了的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 我一共才买了200股，100%收益也没啥意思啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 200股... 2000%也没意思啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 以后就跟着 QiongMangHuo 股神混了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 漫步华尔街真是好书啊，推荐你读读
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不读
<O0XX> freeflying: 人家吃肉咱们可以喝点汤
<freeflying> O0XX, 我这回沾了点腥
<jusss> hoxily: 好麻烦。。。
<IsoaSFlus> a
<hoxily> 那就别刷了。
<jusss> hoxily: 还是保持对它的无知吧
<hoxily> 随便刷个小米吧
<jusss> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 
<^k^> IsoaSFlus,
<IsoaSFlus> joke
<IsoaSFlus> > joke
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12493.html IT时代的缘分 : 他mm还不是他mm的时候 只是他outlook里的一个联系人 某天他的电脑中毒了 给每个联系人发了封邮件,标题是" i love u?" 结果他收到了mm的手机短信"i love u too" 结果他mm就变成他mm了
<freeflying> iMadper: 我现在出门都不用开电脑的， ipadmini+键盘组合很好用
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/381811.htm
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 微软发布499美元Surface 3 - Surface家族的低价版本_Microsoft Surface_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> iMadper: 不喜欢windows啊
<freeflying> 这货居然还是用的Intel芯片
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 因为高端人士只用邮件和幻灯就够了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 装装装 http://www.wandoujia.com/apps/com.redwolfama.peonylespark
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 「拉拉公园LesPark」安卓版免费下载 - 豌豆荚
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我们屌丝啊
<iMadper> O0XX: android....
<O0XX> iMadper: ios也有啊
<O0XX> iMadper: https://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/lespark-la-la-gong-yuan-lesbian/id764217137?mt=8
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ iTunes 的 App Store 中的“LesPark拉拉公园-Lesbian女同拉拉专属社交应用 附近单身女同性恋les蕾丝边社区约会聊天交友” pp: 免费
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这...
<freeflying> iMadper: 确定mx4支持ubuntu就好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 确定啊.
<iMadper> freeflying: 正在玩
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 拿过来给你刷
<iMadper> freeflying: windows上网, 看pdf什么的都很完美
<freeflying> iMadper: 效果怎么样啊
<palomino|working> :o
<freeflying> iMadper: 早说啊，去找你了
<palomino|working> 什么应用都没有这问题如何解决啊
<freeflying> 刚刚从东方广场回来
<palomino|working> 上回刷了1天又刷回来了
<palomino|working> 实在没得可玩
<iMadper> freeflying: 用来工作 + 看片 + 看pdf肯定完爆ios啊
<freeflying> iMadper, ubuntu phone?
<iMadper> freeflying: 微软的硬件个顶个的好啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? 你说up啊...
<palomino|working> 我猜说的是surface pro
 * O0XX 忍不了了, 我得去装一个
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, ubuntu touch不错, 能用
<palomino|working> ... O0XX 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 捋直她们
<freeflying> O0XX,  你居然对拉拉感兴趣了啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 除了没应用, 卡, 动不动死机, 耗电快以外, 还不错
<palomino|working> 他对p们感兴趣,大概
<O0XX> freeflying: 拉拉的妹纸都很好看啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 错觉
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我就这么想的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我认识的拉拉都不好看
<iMadper> O0XX: 我认识两个啦啦, 其中一个很好看. 
<freeflying> iMadper, 给我个UProm吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 不行啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 我去买个MX4算了
<jusss> hoxily: gms的签名和rom的签名不一样能刷吗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不能给啊现在
<jusss> hoxily: google mobile service
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, iMadper 有很多不是纯粹的
<tryit> 双性恋
<freeflying> iMadper, mark还搞这套啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪套?
<iMadper> tryit: 啥? 
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 啦啦啊
<freeflying> i
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<hoxily> jusss: 我没刷过rom。你可以自己试试。
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 给你你也刷不了
<tryit> iMadper, 其实拉拉不拉拉和好看不好看没半点关系
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: mx4 loader锁了 得使烧写起
<QiongMangHuo> 器
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  确定?
<freeflying> f***
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 确定?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 有个东西叫线刷包
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有个东西叫线刷包
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 那不就是烧写器?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, MX4我记得可以刷机啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 签了名的当然可以刷...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 没签名的也可以吧
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不可以啊
<O0XX> freeflying: unlock了bootloader才能刷没解锁的recovery
<O0XX> freeflying: 原厂的recovery是会验rom签名的
<QiongMangHuo> roylez_: palomino|working O0XX iMadper|Echo http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/88c184bcgw1eqs93evhupj208g05mjs3.jpg
<freeflying> O0XX, 我觉得上回我买的MX4刷了个别的人rom
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞涉猎广泛
<O0XX> freeflying: 啊?
<O0XX> freeflying: 你买的不是行货么?
<palomino|working> .... QiongMangHuo 
<palomino|working> 信息量很大 
<freeflying> O0XX, 是啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 行货就给你带了个别人的三方rom?
<freeflying> O0XX, 不是，刷的是他们官方的通用rom
<O0XX> freeflying: 这种官方的肯定是签过名的
 * QiongMangHuo 通用Rom路过
<freeflying> 看来我想先买个，等刷是不靠谱了
<freeflying> 最近也没啥别的手机值得玩的了
<palomino|working> moto x pro!
<freeflying> iMadper|Echo, 有啥推荐的不，新的一年，有能买手机了
<O0XX> freeflying: mx4啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 预算只能买1千多的啊
<palomino|working> 这..
<palomino|working> 红米2A,买俩
<freeflying> 坚决不买小米的
<O0XX> freeflying: 酷派大神
<O0XX> freeflying: 剁手兴
<freeflying> 可玩性不高
<O0XX> freeflying: 淘宝上买亲儿子
<freeflying> O0XX, 预算只有1k多，亲儿子肯定买不了了
<QiongMangHuo> Moto G
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 水货的不支持电信，国行的不能刷原生的
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 一加吧
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 反正你不嫌大
<jiero> freeflying:  需要中国手机 wiki 啊
<jiero> 哪些可以刷哪些
<O0XX> freeflying: 1++1
<jiero> QiongMangHuo http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/493779 这个挺好玩啊。用 thinkpad 的电源适配器冲移动电源
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 宽洋 ThinkPower 小红点快充移动电源 10000mah 99元（299-200）_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper|Echo: 吵, 关了把?
<iMadper|Echo> O0XX: .
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|Echo: 看起来很厉害，暂时不买
<iMadper|Echo> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|Echo: 移动电源啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你都是怎么刷的谷歌服务框架？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 魅族提供
<O0XX> iMadper|Echo: 装装装 https://tails.boum.org/index.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Tails - Privacy for anyone anywhere
<O0XX> iMadper|Echo: 看片上t66y首选
 * jiero 大家告诉我怎么才能好好活着？
<iMadper|Echo> O0XX: 赞. 
<O0XX> iMadper|Echo: 斯诺登同志亲自验证并代言
<O0XX> iMadper|Echo: 一开始让斯诺登代言的时候, 其实他是拒绝的
<BuMangHuo> eguan: 啥
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|Echo: 我靠 20V 的充电器
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|Echo: 用笔记本电源充的？
<BuMangHuo> 60v 的还是  90v 的
<iMadper|Echo> BuMangHuo: 都是20v, 你说的是w吧?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: rom包的那个签名会验证文件大小和个数吗？如果我直接删掉rom包里的某些apk不知道这个rom还需要重新签名不
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<BuMangHuo> w
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 需要
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 签名比大小个数更复杂
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: hash算出来的
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 如果卡刷谷歌服务框架的包，需要这个包和rom的包签名一样吗？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你用rar 打开那个zip 右边能看到一个 Signed by SignApk
<O0XX> jusss: ^^^
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 签名肯定不一样, 但是一个私钥
<O0XX> jusss: 你自己改改 然后打开看看还有没有了
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 反正你改不了 别想了
<O0XX> 有钱人真是任性.. http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_382731.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 马云在母校杭州师范大学设立一亿元教育基金_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
 * O0XX “我坚定不疑地相信，杭师大是全世界最好的学校”
<palomino|working> ......
<huntxu> O0XX: 胡說，明明是一師
<O0XX> huntxu: 一师 只是 一所好学校
<O0XX> huntxu: 马云这个 是 全世界最好的雪鸮
<O0XX> huntxu: 学校
<BuMangHuo> ...
<huntxu> O0XX: 少將金口玉言，還題了字
<QiongMangHuo> 马云母校杭师大? 不是在那教书而已么?
<huntxu> O0XX: 貴族當然是要謙虛和低調，只敢說是所好學校，不敢說世界最好
<QiongMangHuo> 哦 在杭电教书
<O0XX> huntxu: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=j8dvnm&s=4#.VR5OWHW6f-Y
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<O0XX> huntxu: 你看这个一和师之间拉这么大
<palomino|working> 将军题字!
<O0XX> huntxu: 一定是被删去了什么字
<huntxu> 好字好字
<iMadper|Echo> O0XX: 装了微软字体之后终于好了...
 * O0XX|Qiong 啥时候再去吃大腰子呢?
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 来吃大腰子不?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还有你斩神!
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong 我现在在下载gms包，我试试看能卡刷进去不
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 话说我咋没看到哪里卖大腰子
<BuMangHuo> 街边烧烤摊都卖小腰子
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 要对应你的设备密钥的才可以
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你不如说说你是什么设备我帮你找下
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 大腰子好大腰子妙
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 已经刷第三方recovery了，这也不行？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: zte u705q
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 解锁了啊? 有可能可以
<QiongMangHuo> 剁手兴不了解
<Niac> 粗略看了下ruby in twenty minutes
<Niac> 逼格不高啊
<iMadper|Echo> freeflying: Surface 3明显更轻，重量仅有622克，最小存储容量64GB起，相应配置2GB内存，也有大容量内存和闪存版本可供选择，价格各有不同。接口方面，Surface 3 提供一个USB 3.0接口，一个Mini DP接口和microSD读卡器。每一台Surface 3将会配备Office 365的一年订阅权限
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 我看得第一本ruby书是metaprogramming ruby
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 感觉还可以. 
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 实用性很强, 略有逼格.
<Niac> iMadper|Echo: 嗦嘎 原来是看错东西了啊
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 如果单纯的要逼格, http://iolanguage.org/
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 少有的高逼格语言. 
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 虚拟机只有1w行代码, *原型语言*, 功能强大, 可以嵌入
<iMadper|Echo> Niac: 纯c实现
<Niac> iMadper|Echo: io？感觉像是活塞蠕动
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 知道剁手兴就足矣，不需要多的了解啊
<iMadper|Echo> O0XX|Qiong: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Infinality  真心赞. 这个东西. 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Infinality - ArchWiki
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你赞助不
<freeflying> iMadper|Echo: O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo HowIsItGoing telegram啊，irc得电脑用，麻烦
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你有两个号
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 不知道哪个是你
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 微信
<freeflying> O
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 两个都是我
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 185的为主
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你丫不是不加微信群呢吗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 小三和小四 一人一个号
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: telegram我也不加群啊, 啥啥我都不加群啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: freeflying 一共有三个... 应该是还有个小五
<iMadper|Echo> freeflying: irc不一定用电脑啊. 手机有很多优秀的irc客户端啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 啥
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 正宫不用躲藏, 微信就好, 小三小四需要保密性极佳的telegram
 * QiongMangHuo 真相
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我说我看到你有三个telegram号
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 人生赢家!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<iMadper|Echo> freeflying: 人生赢家!
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 人生赢家!
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: iMadper|Echo O0XX|Qiong  滚粗
<gfxmode_> 太困了，没心思工作
<freeflying> iMadper|Echo:  居然还是atom的，苏菲太没诚意了
<hoxily_> program ::= message [ program ]
<hoxily_> message ::= symbol [ "(" [ message [ "," message ] ] ")" ]
<hoxily_> 这是在说啥？
<grass> 路过
 * palomino|working 潜伏
<hoxily_> add(add(1,1), 2) 这样子？
<jiero> freeflying: 人生赢家
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 为何我成了破的
<jiero> palomino|working:  pal 
<jiero> palomino|working:  同伴 = pal =谐音 破
<palomino|working> =_=
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马。我现在很忧伤呀
<palomino|working> pal读音不是更接近"炮"么...
<palomino|working> 何故忧伤?
<jiero> palomino|working: 不知道我能干什么
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 迷失了自我么
<jiero> palomino|working: 不知道我能干什么之后就能每天换24件事不停的做
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 1小时一件事么
<jiero> palomino|working: 不知道怎么样做才能将全世界人炒鱿鱼，每小时炒一次
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 自由职业者如何炒...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: tails 自带的翻墙工具是啥
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: tor
<anti-unix> 我回来了!
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像有必要
<jiero> palomino|working: 能炒
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 试试，还没用过 tor 来着
<anti-unix> tor 很慢
<yeahnoob> Tor现在还能用吗？两年前感觉Tor基本连不上，然后花钱用VPN了
<anti-unix> 能用啊
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: recursive regex你会吗？
<anti-unix> 看你用什么网桥了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 听都没听过, 说中文
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 滚
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 反向匹配?
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.rexegg.com/regex-recursion.html
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 一般是用来匹配嵌套的括号的
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 明白了, 但是还是不会
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 太蛋疼了
<anti-unix> 弱弱的问一句,大家都用什么翻墙?
<palomino|working> shadowsocks
<anti-unix> -_-!!!
<roylez> palomino|working: 你不是用跳的么
<palomino|working> 怎么... anti-unix 
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero_> roylez: 乐乐。我不知道自己干什么了。
<jiero_> roylez_ lainme 乐乐 囡囡 我不知道自己该干嘛了
<anti-unix> 看什么都别看中央台! 严重洗脑
<jiero_> anti-unix: 洗屁脑。。。根本就是无效信息一堆
<jiero_> anti-unix: 洗脑的是ted
<gfxmode_> 天气预报还不错
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 突然想问，你的键盘有坏轴的问题不，为啥看评价，很多都说没几天键就不灵了
<jiero_> onlylove__:  你的键盘有坏轴吗？
 * jiero_ will take the challenge 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不可能吧？
<onlylove__> jiero_: 你一边去
<jiero_> onl
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 我自己用这俩，周围好几个都在用不同牌子不同价格不同轴的
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不是poker，是国产牌子
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 从来没有听过任何一个人的轴坏了啊？
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/382751.htm  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Visual Studio 2015将支持为Linux构建应用_Microsoft Visual Studio_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不知道，凯酷，雷柏，诺普，都有人喷坏键
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 什么凯酷什么机械风暴什么都有人用啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 估计是水军黑的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 哪里有那么容易坏呢
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 美亚呢……
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 美亚有个noppoo的
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 如果老外也黑，我觉得……
<BuMangHuo> noppoo 对，我同事也有人用
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 估计概率很小
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 买所有的东西都有坏的嘛
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 你搜的时候别指定关键字啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我就是随便点一个进去看评价咯
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 就像以前查相机进灰的问题， 在 google 里面搜任何一个 型号 + 进灰  都会出来一堆帖子
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 目前看魔力鸭没问题
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不不不，我没指定关键字，我就看评价
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 键盘不至于这么虐心的啊
<anti-unix> 中国有没有 类似中情局之类的?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 就放心买一个然后放心用了
<BuMangHuo> anti-unix: CYQZ
<anti-unix> ?
<gfxmode_> anti-unix: 国安局
<anti-unix> 哦
<BuMangHuo> anti-unix: 跟 CIA， MI6, KGB 齐名的 CYQZ
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 都有买个雷柏充数的想法
<anti-unix> BuMangHuo, CYQZ全称是什么呢?
<BuMangHuo> anti-unix: 北京朝阳群众
<anti-unix> BuMangHuo, 不懂
<BuMangHuo> anti-unix: google 关键字 朝阳群众 举报
<anti-unix> 牛13
<anti-unix> 我等屁民,无地自容啊
<jiero_> onlylove: 现在产品保证 1/1000故障率的都算好的了。
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 泄露国家机密，不想混了？
<jiero_> onlylove:  老美也有黑的 - 我买的相机被说不如 iphone 5s
<lainme> anti-unix: 他们有校园招聘(?)的，你可以试试
<anti-unix> 胡锦涛曾经遇刺?
<anti-unix> 听说的
<grass> 被老美吗
<anti-unix> 不知内情啊
<onlylove_> anti-unix: 别想了，等多少年以后解密再看吧
<onlylove_> anti-unix: 现在的听说，太多捏造了
<anti-unix> 哎,没办法
<jusss> anti-unix: 中国的类似机构叫 有关部门
<anti-unix> 对啊
<jiero_> anti-unix:  。。。不关你的事情，你吓操心啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 你咋学 BuMangHuo到处泄露
<anti-unix> 关我的事啊
<jiero_> jusss: 打 onlylove_ 叫他假正经
<anti-unix> 我是屁民
<anti-unix> 今天试用spartan 浏览器 微软威武!
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43579
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Visual Studio 2015支持为Linux构建应用
<anti-unix> 前几天点电话给CIA 与MI6 送了他们几句文明用语,爽啊!
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<anti-unix> 打电话
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我又不是开发，买毛VS
<jiero_> 好无趣。不来了。。。
<onlylove_> 也不知道罗杰这几天上班没
<anti-unix> +1 7034820623 CIA电话 没事儿打着玩儿吧
<onlylove_> anti-unix: 国际长途，你是不是方
<anti-unix> 我有 google voice
<anti-unix> 免费!
<anti-unix> ^_^
<onlylove_> anti-unix: 小心哪天不爽派人来揍你一顿
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 银行真是没钱了, 连我这点小钱也不放过..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 让你干啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 新快线啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你办中信没?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不懂
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没推荐活动啊
<anti-unix> onlylove_, 没事,老子皮厚
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 等有羊毛的时候再办
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现金分期?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 恩
<anti-unix> 谁学过韦伯英语,贼贵的说
<onlylove> anti-unix: 钱多了烧的，你上学老师没教你英语？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 手续费+利息, 年化多少?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个高..
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 10%
<anti-unix> onlylove, 没学好
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你这是要死命上杠杆啊?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 10%还可以啊, 和融资差不多
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我没想
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 就是问问
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我现在只有1.5倍杠杆
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 融资?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: .
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 去杠杆以后的年华收益多少?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这哪能说...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我又不抢你的...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 反正不高, 去年卖空亏太多
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 给个大概啊
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 你要作甚，打听  QiongMangHuo的最新收入？
<nyfair> 哎哟我艹，QiongMangHuo菊苣又开坑了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
<nyfair> 韦伯英语？少不更事的时候去免费蹭过几次，就是找个傻逼老外跟你吹有的没的。之后就麻烦了，隔三差五打电话跟你说有优惠活动叫你再来
<onlylove> nyfair: http://news.softpedia.com/news/CloudFlare-SSL-Certificate-Used-For-Phishing-Scam-467356.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudFlare SSL Certificate Used for Phishing Scam - Softpedia
<onlylove> nyfair: 你昨天说的cloudflare就这个？
<anti-unix> 0845 450 2152 军情5处电话
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不帮那个c开头我名字都忘了的组织背锅，我只黑g婊
<nyfair> onlylove: mozilla都说它有问题，那大概是有问题
<lainme> 但是mozilla自己也要弄免费ssl
<lainme> 审核不好或者没审核的话，也会有类似问题吧
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 说嘛...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 人家想 万一你只是嘴上说不要呢
<jusss> c艹艹ic早该封了
<nyfair> onlylove: 这种新闻其实意义不大，cloudflare的黑户口其实非常多
<anti-unix> 给大家一个瑞士银行账户 320001 http://www.ubs.com/ch/en.html 登陆
<^k^> anti-unix: ⇪ UBS – Your Bank – more than 150 Years | UBS Switzerland
<jusss> 我还去过#firefox反应过删除c**ic后重启还是会有，都没人鸟我
<jusss> 这次活该
<onlylove> nyfair: 钓鱼这种事情，你没看清网址怪不得别人，但是埃及那公司可是直接发假证书
<nyfair> onlylove: 我就说下我的观点。cnnic黑历史大家心知肚知，早就该封了。埃及佬这件事性质根本没那么严重，显然是g婊捕风捉影
<onlylove_> 为毛亚信总是看我简历，就在旁边，坐班车 都要排队的公司！
<nyfair> 发假证书的病毒网站，g婊旗下的blogspot就不少
<nyfair> onlylove_: g婊chrome什么时候有显示过blogspot不安全么
<anti-unix> 没人用瑞银吗?
<onlylove__> nyfair: 貌似没
<onlylove__> nyfair: 不过那网站貌似我上不去？需要爬墙，我比较懒
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我跟g婊有不共戴天之仇
<onlylove> nyfair: 多大事，你看鲍尔默还说linux是癌症呢
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.oschina.net/news/61125/microsoft-use-linux-kernel
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微软承认多年一直使用 Linux 内核 未来加大贡献 - 开源中国社区
<nyfair> onlylove_: 当年无比信任g婊，结果g婊把我一封正常的关乎人生转折的邮件扔到垃圾邮件里
 * nyfair g婊一生黑
<onlylove> nyfair: 这种事情，你相信计算机？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我经常去垃圾邮件里面看看有啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然大部分是垃圾邮件
<nyfair> onlylove: 当时哪懂这么多啊，只知道g婊帮我过滤广告好用啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你继续黑吧
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • winetricks ie8无法下载安装源文件，有没有其它方式安装IE8？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469244 winetricks ie8无法下载安装源文件，有没有其它方式安装IE8？ 请看截图附件！ zz: lzl607 — 2015-04-03 17:12
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是g粉比国粉还可怕，我不甘心啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看上次我举了多少干货出来
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该庆幸他们不是绿教
<jusss> "有意思的是，最近 WinHEC 大会上微软表示，未来决定让所有 OEM 的 Windows 设备默认打开 UEFI 安全启动功能，且用户无法自行关闭。换句话说，此类设备无法安装除  Windows 之外的任何其他操作系统。"
<nyfair> onlylove: 驴教当年也不是这样的
<nyfair> 萨拉丁当年都把耶路撒冷的基督徒都放了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 绿教当年弱小，不敢明着来，诶，我这网，你将就下
<yunfan> nyfair: 你说得对 你对g婊不去也门撤侨有啥看法 ？
<nyfair> yunfan: 这能怪到g婊头上？
<nyfair> yunfan: 如果g婊明目张胆从政了，那倒是必须的
<yunfan> nyfair: 我给你钱 你必须得评
<nyfair> yunfan: nyfair@qq.com 支付宝快发
<nyfair> yunfan: 发了能看到我名字哟
<yunfan> nyfair: 姓名校验通不过 
<nyfair> yunfan: 拉倒
<nyfair> 那发paypal，nyfair2012@gbiatch.com
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这假名字以为骗得倒我？ 那两个字是起 哑铃之意
<yunfan> 自从被贝宝中国忽悠了以后 我就不用paypal了 
<yunfan> 说起来 这个才是当年响应贵国号召的鸟公司 
<jusss> 亚玲
<nyfair> 烦
<yunfan> 哑铃是一对的 刚好左右各一个
<onlylove> 下班下班
<nyfair> 买买提当年还没打出阿拉伯沙漠就挂了，除了搞了个萝莉之外也没啥大缺点
<nyfair> 当然找了个有野心的萝莉埋下了后患这没得洗
<yunfan> 干脆大家都入绿教好了 
<yunfan> 以后就是绿教自己内部矛盾了 
<nyfair> 哪个教派
<yunfan> 没事  以后人家说你异端  你也说他异端 铲除他家眷
<yunfan> 上天堂强占他的处女份额 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何从底层安装xubuntu?类似arch的安装方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469246 如何从底层安装xubuntu?类似arch的安装方式 求解！！！！ ubuntu可以像archlinux那样安装么？我很讨厌ubuntu帮我默认安装那么多东西，但比较喜欢deb管理机制和ubuntu丰富的软件仓库。 zz: jos
<^k^>  ─> huaPC — 2015-04-03 18:28
<yunfan> 最好去把那各石头给炸了 
<yunfan> 反正咱们这块地没东西怕他报复 
<happyaron> ff
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "吻"字新义 :      美国青年比利学习中文。当学到"吻"这个字时,比利提出了疑问:"吻字会意就是'勿','口',不动口如何接吻?"有人想了想,笑着回答:"中国人个性比较含蓄,'勿''口'就是'不必说话'的意思。你接吻的时候,会说话吗?" 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装open-vm-dkms过程中出现如下问题，怎样解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469247 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed: libdumbnet1 open-vm-tools open-vm-tools-dkms zerofree Suggested packages: open-vm-tools-desktop The fol
<^k^>  ─> lowing NEW packages will be installed: libdumbnet1 open-vm-dkms open-vm-tools open-vm-tools-dkms zerofree 0 upgrad …
<jusss> 变色工具栏
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<woju> happyaron: 龙哥
<woju> happyaron: 龙哥你好
<perr> 咩
<happyaron> woju: 啊？
<happyaron> woju: 你好你好
<majormeng1989> xmms2 的mlib命令是不是没有了？我man了一下xmms2,没有发现这条命令，而且好像监听文件夹的功能也不好用，能设置但是不起效果
<majormeng1989> 哪位大神给解个迷津？
<Jack-zhang> 有人吗？想请问一下，我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 装了个emacs 不知道为什么无法用它来编辑非系统盘的文件，一直显示该文件是只读的，用sudo emacs 启动也没用 但gedit却一切正常。。
<majormeng1989> gedit能编辑吗？
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，能
<majormeng1989> 你是apt-get装得emacs？
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，一开始不是 发现这个情况之后 我就把emacs 卸载了 重新用apt-get 装
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，结果还是不能编辑非系统盘下的文件
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 可能是你的emacs配置文件没有删除干净
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 你没有emacs的权限吧可能
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，我把他的配置文件.emacs
<Jack-zhang> 上除了
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，我把他的配置文件.emacs 删除了
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 非系统盘是挂载的吗？
<Jack-zhang> majormeng198，是的
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: ntfs格式？
<Jack-zhang> majormeng1989，然后gedit打开、编辑文件 一切正常 但用emacs打开就是空白
<Jack-zhang>  majormeng1989，不是 是ext3的
<majormeng1989> 你把你要打开的文件赋予下权限试试
<majormeng1989> chmod 777 file
<Jack-zhang>  majormeng1989，试过了 没用
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 那应该是emacs的问题吧，你用其他软件打开盘里的东西都没问题吗？
<Jack-zhang> 看了一下权限  确实是可读写
<Jack-zhang> gedit没问题
<majormeng1989> 赋予emacs权限得了
<Jack-zhang> 不知道是什么问题 所以 也不造该去哪求助
<Jack-zhang> 用sudo emacs 启动 emacs 也没有用 
<majormeng1989> chmod 777 /usr/bin/emacs
<Jack-zhang> 打开文件依然是空白 显示只读
<Jack-zhang> ok 我试一下
<Jack-zhang> ok的话告诉你
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 我也是小白，只是我也有问题，来求助没人理我，看你的在大家互助
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: 哈哈。。反正我说的这几个也不会对电脑有啥影响就是了。先试试呗
<Jack-zhang> 你的是什么问题./
<Jack-zhang> 谢谢
<majormeng1989> xmms2的mlib命令貌似没有了。我在manpage里也没查到。。。
<majormeng1989> 玩linux没事还是多看看man吧。我好多问题都是自行解决的，man基本上能搞定
<onlylove> 不要随便执行别人给的命令，记得执行前查看或者备份下系统状态，以便恢复
<majormeng1989> onlylove: 还好拉。我给的几个命令只是赋予权限，不会有啥问题的。。。。
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 如果是chmod 777 /呢？
<Jack-zhang> 话说 ubuntu 有什么备份 恢复的好方法？
<majormeng1989> onlylove: 。。。。。
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 只是赋予权限，不会有啥问题啦
<majormeng1989> onlylove:给了一个文件权限而已，我想谁也没那么笨把整个系统根目录都给任何人可以访问吧。。。。
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 你想太少
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 你知道为啥要小心执行 rm -rf 不
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 这都是有人吃过亏的
<majormeng1989> Jack-zhang: emacs不一定在 /usr/bin/这个目录里额。。你看看有可能在/usr/sbin啥的里面，我不确定。。
<onlylove> majormeng1989: 如果emacs不能编辑文件，可以查看下emacs的log啥的，因为可以执行，所以emacs的权限不太可能是问题的原因
<jusss> onlylove: mplayer的字体颜色怎么设？
<onlylove> jusss: 我还真没研究过这个
<onlylove> jusss: 你复试的咋样了
<yunfan> majormeng1989: man也分写得好和写得不好的 
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说hadoop的man？
<majormeng1989> jusss: 我以前在网上看过一篇关于mplayer的ass的字幕颜色设置。。你可以上网搜下。。
<jusss> onlylove: 看query
<onlylove> jusss: 看过了，你好像上次说过
<majormeng1989> yunfan: mplayer 的stop-xscreensaver配置木的用，我写在config里面还是不能阻止屏保，您知道怎么用吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHuuIRdutAACF4tAbFNoAAMZFAIC4EYAAIX6537.jpg 看看啊 有你想不到的亮点！！
<majormeng1989> 评论亮了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Alienware 14 安装 Ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469248 这alienware我也是醉了，默认安装win8.1，各种BIOS设置，各种尝试，就是安装不上这Ubuntu，卡在安装启动的时候，我也是醉了； 哪位在这上边安装过？能不能给个提示？ 这BIOS怎么设置？ zz: missfmaster — 20
<^k^>  ─> 15-04-03 22:02
<yunfan> majormeng1989: 按你的说法 去看man嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯哼 
<yunfan> onlylove: docker的也是 
<carmelo1989> 大家好啊 ：）
<carmelo1989> ／quit
<cht1989> .
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libre和wps的公式显示问题，还请各位大侠指点一二 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469253 好醉啊！！！字体没有问题，我从我笔记本预装的win里面拷了字体。各位请看图 DeepinScreenshot20150403224733.png wps公式没有运算符号 DeepinScreenshot20150403224848.png 然后。
<cht1989> .
<caoht> .
 * jusss tucker and dale vs evil 太好看了
<carmelo1989> ...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近在干嘛
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10 16核安装后只显示1核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469262 大家好，两台一样配置的服务器，都是两颗cpu,分别8核，可是安装完毕后一台查阅正常，另外一台只显示一个cpu一个核心，重启开机界面识别正常。 谁知道这是什么原因导致的？在不重装的前提如
<^k^>  ─> 何让系统识别正常？？ zz: lqq1633 — 2015-04-04 2:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r7KIByHFAAB0UNQUyMYAALrUQEOM-gAAHRo714.jpg 这就是得罪女人的后果
<jiero> roylez_:  http://www.sz-ica.com/upload/editor/20140910211713_88771.jpg
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 移动硬盘中的Ubuntu在其他电脑上无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469263 我在自己的笔记本上可以通过“从USB启动”进入移动硬盘中的Ubuntu 但是在其他电脑上却不行，会进入“grub> ”界面，用网上的http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-27037833-id-3235145.html类似的方法也没用。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QT设置同一个Ui下不同Widgets的信号连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469265 我的ui如下，一共有三个widgets，LineEdit、SpainTextEdit、TextEdit，分别为上中下如图所示 我希望实现一个功能，在your input中输入的字符能够在Candidates中即时显现出来，一开始想创建一个新的线程，但
<^k^>  ─> 是新的线程无法调用主线程的GUI（不可重入），所以考虑信号槽机制，代码如下： Code: …
<jusss> 做了一个很奇怪的梦，和一个很漂亮的中性女生结了婚，可是婚后一直没有性生活，然后她kill me ,然后我又复活了，好奇怪
<yeahnoob> 还能复活，游戏搞多否
<jusss> 不玩游戏了
<jusss> 只是感觉好奇怪好像看了个电影
<jusss> github攻击还没停？
<gfxmode_> http://item.jd.com/1090380.html
<^k^> gfxmode_: ⇪ 【星火打气筒】星火 多功能铝合金 XH-103 自行车 篮球通用打气筒【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 29.00
<gfxmode_> 我准备买这个打气筒，主要是便宜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 登录系统时反复出现密码输入框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469266 系统是14.04，安装过搜狗输入法，发现不好使，于是卸载掉了，是在软件中心里卸载的，重启后就出现了反复输入密码无法登录的情况。 虽然现在我是通过U盘启动盘修复了系统，没事了，但抱
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rsGII_uLAAC7ix_9nicAALrTgIxOGEAALuj531.jpg 过来！给爷剔个牙
<anti-unix> hellooooooooooooooo
<anti-unix> 没人在吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】是系统更新出问题了吗？已截图求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469268 RT：已截图，不知道是什么情况 zz: MrScarecrow — 2015-04-04 14:54
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于lftp的一个问题 如何在ls时显示出类似一个标记并且可以直接选择呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469269 问题来源及解释：就是在访问学校的服务器的时候，大多数的目录和文件都是中文的，虽然在cd 或者get 时可以切换中文输入法来选择相关文件或目录，但
<noie> 各位好，我乱删内核，把grub弄坏了。
<noie> 现在grub中只有win和MemTest。
<noie> 我想用命令行引导Ubuntu，但是在网上找不到资料。
<jusss> noie: 没内核启动不了了
<jusss> noie: 但是可以启动win
<jusss> 不过我还是建议你重装系统算了
<noie> 没有都删光，我还剩了三十多个。
<noie> 我分钟内没有回复，我就只能重装系统了。
<yangtongxue> hi all 请问下 我想实现WEB认证 在认证页放广告  大家麻烦指教一下 THX
<yangtongxue> 路由没有WEB 认证功能。
<gebjgd> noie, 昨天不是告诉你了么
<gebjgd> noie, 都告诉你了要留一个内核
<taozhijiang> microcai: 在不啊
<noie> 我记得我留了三十多个，但是grub菜单中却没有。
<gebjgd> noie, 无法进系统了？
<gebjgd> noie, livecd chroot
<taozhijiang> 我们群里面的那个机器人叫啥子来的啊
<taozhijiang> slip
<noie> grub可以显示菜单，但是没有Ubuntu启动项。
<noie> 也许是菜单出了问题，也许是真的全删光了。
<gebjgd> noie, livecd chroot
<noie> 应该不用吧？grub的命令行应该够用。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sQGIXdHXAACeYU0b0sIAALrKwIU8F0AAJ55891.jpg 师太,你就从了老衲吧
<taozhijiang> ^k^: 你是谁
<noie> ^k^：好久不见。
<yangtongxue> 大家能给个关键词么
<^k^> taozhijiang, .. 休息一下 ..  16:29
<yangtongxue> ：（
<^k^> noie,
<jusss> 30多个内核???
<gebjgd> jusss, *ubuntu系列老版本内核都在本地
<noie> 从14年初安装之后，就没删过内核。
<jusss> gebjgd: 我13年arch,现在内核还是就3个...
<gebjgd> jusss, arch会删除
<gebjgd> jusss, 而且没有版本好
<gebjgd> jusss, 而且没有版本号
<noie> Arch可以安装在arm核心的Chromebook上吗？
<gebjgd> noie, debian arch fedora都有arm的源
<noie> gebjgd 我说的是市面上出售的arm Chromebook，三星的那个。
<gebjgd> noie, debian arch fedora都有arm的源
<touparx> noie: 30个多个内核？系统装了多久啊？
<gebjgd> noie, 你买的win电脑就不能装Linux了？
<gebjgd> noie, 怎么还是那么糊涂
<noie> Arch是否有合适的驱动。
<touparx> noie: 我猜可能不是有洁癖的给boot单独分区
<gebjgd> noie, 驱动是内核的事情
<noie> touparx 一年多。
<touparx> noie: s/可能/肯定
<gebjgd> touparx, 是他删的太多
<touparx> gebjgd: 嗯嗯
<microcai> ....
<microcai> 谁叫我？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们老外多长时间换次手机?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生日快乐 : 女性好友生日,我们四个人商量零点发一条"生日快乐"给她,一人发一个字,我领到了第二个。 结果,他们都没发。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 古董机除了能做文件服务器还有什么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469272 古董机，老到送人都没人要的机子，决定发挥一下余热做个文件服务器玩玩，目前暂时只配置了，SSH，NFS，SAMBA，FTP ，配置完后打算用tar做个备份，负载竟然这个样子……，老到命令行都
<^k^>  ─> 够慢的了……，不知道还能怎么折腾一下？各位有什么好的建议和玩法吗？ 004.jpg 005.jp …
<gebjgd> jusss, 和国内一样
<jusss> 有人用gnus没?
<jusss> 怎么设置gnus的Gcc ?
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/gnus/Ma-Gnus.html 真GNUS
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ma Gnus - Gnus Manual
<jusss> hoxily: 太难看懂了 gnus的变量设置
<jusss> 参数tmd多了
<hoxily> jusss: Gcc是什么东西？
<jusss> hoxily: 一个header, 设置发送的邮件存储在哪
<hoxily> 好复杂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHQCIR_zNAAfPtjPAaD8AAMZDwEtHWoAB8_O047.gif 太恐怖了,胆小的哈友勿点
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助!alt+f2+r提示未找到位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469279 debian系统,在gnome classic和xfce下就不行,提示could not open location. 'file:///....' 但是在默认主题下就正常,请问杂解决呢?新手,求帮助,谢谢. zz: debfans — 2015-04-04 21:46
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-05
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04evolution怎么配置163邮箱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469283 我设置了很多种可能的服务器类型和加密类型，但是在输入登录密码时都总是提示密码错误，但是之前是配置成功的，但是好像现在都不能了，搞了一整天了，累死了，麻烦哪个有
<^k^>  ─> 经验的兄台们不吝赐教。 我试过下载thunderbird来配置163,但是也不能成功，而且在thunder …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 美得无法形容 : 深夜里,巴维尔和巴芙琳娜紧偎着,漫步在街头,巴芙琳娜呼了一口气,拖长了声音说:"啊,巴维尔,如果我们结了婚,那不是太美了吗?我们之间的是爱情。我们只要有口饭吃,有口水喝就能生存。" 巴维尔把他心爱的人儿搂得更紧了,他安慰她说:"当然喽,那会
<^k^>  ─> 美得无法形容的,只要你愿意赚钱买饭吃,我就愿意赚钱买水喝。"
<SouppuoS> 请问有人用firefox+vimperator么？我重装了系统14.10后发现imperator的f功能出现问题
<SouppuoS> 比如原本编号14的地方，按f 按1 后出现的所另外的地方
<SouppuoS> 原来编号的也被改变
<iMadper> SouppuoS: 不用, 只用firefox + keysnail
<SouppuoS> iMadper: thx,要是修不好就考虑抛弃vimperator投入keysnail怀抱拉
<iMadper> SouppuoS: 其实我觉得用起来一样, 感觉不到区别. 不过tanything做的真的很不错. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • firefox+vimperator的f功能出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469284 按f后： http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/t2538868 再按2后：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/t2538869 前几天重装了14.10 把home 备份后恢复 之后再开firefox就发现vimperator的f功能出现以上问题 按f 按2后原本的链接编号都变了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo> test
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  13:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 傻孩子,你怎么会是傻孩子呢 : 小熊猫哭着问熊猫太太:"妈妈,我真正的爸爸其实是隔壁的熊叔叔吗?" 熊猫太太猛地捂住他的嘴巴:"乱说什么！这要被你爸听见……" "就是爸爸告诉我的呀,他说我是熊孩子……"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04LTS 32位 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469285 sudo apt-get update 运行后 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... 6/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... 6/Pac
<^k^>  ─> kages Hash 校验和不
<jin7kylin> 求助,我安装了一个虚拟wifi热点的脚本,  依赖hostapd 的.. 但是现在要用,忘了命令,
<jin7kylin> ap-hotspot
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 下怎么使用微软触摸鼠标的滚轮？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469286 由于微软的触摸鼠标滚轮是触摸式的，所以在14.04下不能识别，我觉得应该就是简单的滚轮映射问题，但我ubuntu不熟，请问哪个高手可以教我怎么做吗？非常感谢！！ zz: cloudcjl — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -04-05 15:05
<eexpss> 有人买chromebit没。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • i7的cpu4核8线程 安装ubuntu只识别到一个核心一个线程怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469293 我的笔记本安装了ubuntu14.10 今天开机突然发现风扇响的厉害，查看了一下cpu信息，竟然发现只有一颗cpu在工作 @kang-Linux:$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor: 0 vendor_id: GenuineIntel cp
<^k^>  ─> u family: 6 model: 60 model name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710MQ CPU @ 2.50GHz stepping: 3 microcode: 0x17 cpu MHz: 3 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • labview for linux 8.6谁会安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469294 新手不会装labview到ubuntu系统上（12.04.2），安装过程报了很多错，刚接触这个系统。是不是没装glibc2？我装的是labview for linux 8.6版的~~~~~哪位好心人能帮帮忙么？谢谢啦~~~ zz: 470931002@qq.com — 2015-04-
<^k^>  ─> 05 15:56
<jussss> test
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  16:33
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  16:33
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  16:33
<jusss> jussss: .
<jusss> jiero: hi
<jiero> jusss:  知道了。坚持自己的。
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 青岛理工大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469295 校园网的原因，估计没几个人用linux zz: 机油老大 — 2015-04-05 17:39
<luobo> test
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  17:54
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<^k^> luobo: 上帝说的 : 一精神病人狂叫:"我是总统,你们都得听我的！ " 主治医生问他:"谁说的?" 病人:"上帝说的。" 听到这儿,旁边一个病人突然跳起来:"我可从来没说过！ "
<cherrot> iMadper, typhoeus 是什么？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于使用代理上网连接被重置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469296 我再国外的一台vps上搭建了一个代理服务器，然后使用火狐浏览器通过代理上网，主要是访问谷歌学习之用，但是经常会出现连接失败的情况，显示'服务器的连接被重置'，一般情况下重启
<^k^>  ─> 代理服务后就没事了。我想请教一下，这个问题和GFW有没有关系？应该怎么解决呢？ z …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 14.04 下，如何切换mac pro本子的 左alt 和 左 command键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469297 今天，我终于试着将我的mac pro本子的操作系统，从13.04，重新安装到14.04版。 问题来了，以前的，可以在系统设置，里面，键盘布局，有专门切换 左alt 和 左 command键的选项
<^k^>  ─> 。现在到了14.04 里面，整个布局的选项页都没了。 求助…… zz: sarrow — 2015-04-05 18:28
<mao_> hi，大家号啊
<mao_> hi
<^k^> mao_:点点点.  19:09
<mao_> 点点点
<SouppuoS> mao_: 那个^k^是机器人吧
<hoxily> SouppuoS: 是的．晚上好．
<abc_> hoxily: 候塞雷
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哥们儿之间乐逍遥 : 周末在网吧玩游戏。手机铃声突然响起,接听,耳边传来哥们儿语重心长的话语:"都二十几岁的人了,整天就知道上网玩游戏,难怪找不到女朋友。能不能有点出息啊?"我纳闷无比:"你有意见?""我很有意见,我这三缺一！ "
<sensen> hi
<^k^> sensen:点点点.  20:25
<jusss> jussss: .
<jusss> jussss: .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 新人求助 装了ubuntu14.04系统后无法搜索到无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469298 新装的ubuntu系统后无法搜索无线网，wifi按钮的灰色的 无法点击 也不是驱动的原因 求大神帮忙 不胜感激 zz: chenliyun — 2015-04-05 18:49
<onlylove> jusss: 你又在玩bot？
<jusss> onlylove: 没有,测试下手机的led灯通知
<jusss> 各种软件都不好用
<jusss> onlylove: 我最喜欢android的一点就是有led呼吸灯,现在手机都不带了,都跟傻叉的iphone学的
<jusss> onlylove: iphone因为没有Led 灯就搞个闪光灯做呼吸灯,多傻
<jusss> onlylove: 北京那现在气温多少度?我明天去北京在想用不用穿羽绒服去
<onlylove> jusss: 高温十几度吧，羽绒服肯定热，但是单外套会冷
<jusss> onlylove: 那我还是穿个毛衣算了
<onlylove> jusss: 你明天面试？明天不是休假么
<jusss> onlylove: 后天
<jusss> onlylove: 明天去了找个地方住
<jusss> onlylove: 试用期内会和你签什么协议吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，没遇到过，最多和你说试用期工资80%
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是遇到各种奇葩……我没办法
<jusss> onlylove: 我总是遇到各种奇葩
<jusss> onlylove: 天生的属性,唉
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说吧，我现在非知名企业不投，非外企不投
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是总投那些小破公司，电话容易被泄露不说，丫的还各种你想象不到的下限
<onlylove> jusss: 不是不给初创公司机会，丫的自己不要脸
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在没经验...知名企业外企不要
<onlylove> jusss: 不一定
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • UBT14.04,使用ibus时,如何打出"顿号"? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469299 中文标点符号的"顿号",在ibus下使用什么键打出?以前是使用键盘的"\", 但是现在按下"\"键,出来的不是顿号,而是"\"! zz: 男菜鸟 — 2015-04-05 21:28
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是我都不知道我会什么,如果我在某一方面有所建树我也就不愁了
<onlylove> jusss: 你把abs和python看下，应该可以面试大部分系统维护的工作了
<onlylove> jusss: 他们要求无非是shell和python
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是想找写代码的工作可能得看下java，这个主要是好找，满大街都要java
<jusss> onlylove: 我的abs中文版存sd卡里,现在sd卡坏了
<onlylove> jusss: 看英文的，多大事
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，对了，还有本紫红封皮的linux系统管理技术手册（第二版）
<jusss> onlylove: 是rhel系统管理技术手册吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=fQrfTNVx_utouPIg1bcno7eLhzFryYHQSDNO9gm6V2NUwKhCeeP4p_afm7EjWQ4Y4K2mj4YUmT3vsBYVONfVrq
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux系统管理技术手册_百度百科
<onlylove> jusss: 这本
<jusss> onlylove: 在d盘找到ABS_Guide了
<jusss> 831K
<gfxmode_> jusss: 黑莓手机带呼吸灯
<tryit> iMadper, hello
<iMadper> tryit: ?
<onlylove> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> onlylove, .
<tryit> iMadper, 放假还挂着啊？
<jusss> gfxmode 太贵买不起
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 
<tryit> iMadper, 昨天和今天宅在家看了两天的《CCNA学习指南》……
<jusss> "去ATM取钱前面有一对夫妻。妻子对丈夫说“我要输密码了，你让开”丈夫退到一边去了。我心想，这男人在家没有一点经济权啊！只听到滴滴三声过后，妻子转身对丈夫说“好了，我输完了，该你输后三位了”！哎呦真开眼，原来是互相制约互相监督啊...高！然后我看见：丈夫先按了3次退格键，然后输入了6位密玛"
<tryit>  iMadper 感觉还不错，慢慢入门了～
<jusss> "然后妻子就一巴掌“老娘上次输的是520，这次是250，也能取款？块说真真的密码是多少”“438438”。。。"
<hzform> “权威指南”好用吗？类似《802.11无线网络权威指南》之类的书
<iMadper> tryit: 不错, 挺好的
<iMadper> hzform: 那本书, 很无聊. 
<hzform> 哦
<onlylove> tryit: CCNA这种东西……你需要学？
<jusss> "昨晚在公园溜达，听见树林里有动静，过去一看，果然是一男一女在打野战！我盯着看了几秒钟，终于被男的发现了，他大喊:“你干吗？”天啊！幸福来得太突然了，我一边解开裤子一边走过去说:“这真的可以吗？”"
<hzform> 和《TCP/IP路由技术》相比如何？
<iMadper> onlylove: ccna挺难的吧?
<tryit> onlylove, 当然
<tryit> iMadper, http://www.amazon.com/Routing-Switching-Foundation-Learning-Library/dp/1587144395/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1428242225&sr=8-3&keywords=ccnp
<jusss> 大家交朋友的时候一定要慎重，尽量多交一些酒品好的朋友，昨天一个哥们喝多了竟然给我打电话说暗恋我很久了！卧槽，原来他是一个同性恋！最可气的是，第二天他把这事给忘了！害我白高兴了一个晚上！！
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ CCNP Routing and Switching Foundation Learning Library: (ROUTE 300-101, SWITCH 300-115, TSHOOT 300-135) (Self-Study Guide): 9781587144394: Computer Science Books @ Amazon.com pp: $334.25
<tryit> iMadper, 2000多页的书……
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 有毛线难的
<onlylove> iMadper: CCNA难，那CCNP怎么办
<onlylove> iMadper: 你考虑过ccie蛙的感受？
<iMadper> onlylove: 对我来说难.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我比较水
<tryit> hzform, Routing TCP/IP 是CCIE备考书目
<tryit> onlylove, 对我来说也比较难
<hzform> tryit: 是啊
<tryit> hzform, 我入手上卷准备，过几天
<onlylove> tryit: 对你来说难，是因为那东西是偏操作，考你怎么配置思科路由器
<tryit> onlylove, 不是
<onlylove> tryit: 换句话说，如果把路由换成linux系统，就是考你常用命令
<onlylove> tryit: 不是毛线，不是的那部分是可变长子网掩码
<hzform> tryit: 买一套吧~~买一套省邮费
<tryit> onlylove, IGRP OSPF 这些n听过概念，但是这是我第一次实际配置
<tryit> onlylove, 变长子网掩码也让我大开眼界
 * iMadper 啊啊啊, 当年计算机考试, 要描述ospf的算法, nnnnd!!!!
<tryit> iMadper, 高大上
<jusss> iMadper: 最短路径什么的?反正是最短什么的
<iMadper> tryit: 反正我是学不会这些东西了...
<onlylove> tryit: ospf也就给你一个area0让你配着玩吧
<iMadper> jusss: 有个Dxxxxx算法
<iMadper> jusss: 名字太各异, 记不住
<tryit> onlylove,  NP和IE就不止area0了
<onlylove> tryit: CCNA不会考太难的东西
<jusss> iMadper: 我也是
<tryit> onlylove, 没打算考CCNA……
<onlylove> tryit: 那你看CCNA的书做啥
<tryit> onlylove, 备考CCIE啊
<onlylove> tryit: 484傻
<tryit> onlylove, 自学完CCNA CCNP CCIE，然后报个CCIE冲刺版
<tryit> onlylove, 冲刺班
<onlylove> tryit: IE不需要NA和NP的前置
<hzform> 认识一个在校期间，花了五千多考了个na又考了个np的
<tryit> onlylove, 我知道啊
<tryit> onlylove, 我没基础……
<tryit> onlylove,  而且我也没打算考NA和CP
<tryit> onlylove, NP
<tryit> onlylove, 打算直接上CCIE
<iMadper> tryit: 家里网速不行, 打算换100M的京宽宽带
<hzform> tryit: IE可以直接考
<iMadper> tryit: 下载个pdf竟然要一个小时
<hzform> O:-)
<tryit> iMadper, 我在京东办的30M
<iMadper> tryit: 其实吧, 现在IE没啥含金量了...
<iMadper> tryit: 京东还有宽带服务?
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 新推出的
<iMadper> tryit: 太多实验室选手了
<iMadper> tryit: 这么厉害?
<tryit> iMadper, 我主要是自学
<tryit> iMadper, 扩充知识面
<iMadper> 昂
<tryit> iMadper, 今年考出IE来，明年说不定考个RHCA
<hzform> 去年就听说IE之上又要增加新的考试名目了，听说是什么网络安全审计有关的
<onlylove> 3G还是靠不住……
<iMadper> tryit: 其实rh现在有云计算的课程和认证了~
<onlylove> tryit: rhca，你确定？
<tryit> iMadper, 其实我想等 cloudera 入华
<iMadper> tryit: 不过我肯定玩不了云计算. 我现在熟悉土计算, 小数据, 虚假化.
<tryit> onlylove, 有可能，怎么了
<onlylove> tryit: 没，rhca和rhce毕竟是俩东西
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，这倒是
<iMadper> tryit: 我到是想学学编程... 顺便认真学一下lisp.
<tryit> iMadper, 我想学的东西多着呢
<iMadper> tryit: lol~
<iMadper> tryit: 我现在纯粹是玩票儿的心态了. 
<iMadper> tryit: 短期又不能跳槽, 没动力~
<tryit> iMadper, 我其实是想为长期投资
<iMadper> tryit: 我做的长期计划无一例外, 全都没多久就放弃了... 所以我不做长期计划了都...
<tryit> iMadper, 哪天出去了说是搞网络的，不懂交换和路由，都不好意思和人家打招呼
<iMadper> tryit: lol~ 这倒是~
<iMadper> tryit: 你一个协议栈大牛, 出去了还不如入门的sa. lol~
<hzform> onlylove: 红帽认证是不是linux领域唯一的认证考试呀？
<tryit> iMadper, 毛线大牛……
<jusss> iMadper: 你上次给我推荐的替代offlineimap的是mew吗? gnus真是太卡了,木法用呀
<iMadper> jusss: mew自己处理imap, 所以不需要offlineimap了. 
<onlylove> hzform: 必须不是
<tryit> iMadper,  因为这，我把大数据相关的计划都暂时搁置了……
<iMadper> jusss: 但是我自己用的是offlineimap + mu4e
<jusss> iMadper: 那指定下载哪几个folder也是在mew里配置了?
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 来玩小数据吧.
<iMadper> jusss: 应该是吧, 我就用过一次. 
<jusss> iMadper: 我这offlineimap有bug
<onlylove> tryit: 大数据大忽悠
<iMadper> jusss: bug太多了, 用python写的, bug肯定多.
<tryit> iMadper, 我是想通过CCIE把网络相关的知识，从广度上做一个提高
<tryit> onlylove, 未必
<iMadper> tryit: 挺好的啊. 
<jusss> iMadper: 那你还用...
<iMadper> onlylove: 大数据还忽悠? 
<tryit> iMadper, 然后通过内核，再在深度上提高～
<iMadper> onlylove: 云计算才是忽悠. 大数据除了那些销售们开口闭口大数据让人很烦之外, 剩下的学术方面的还是很靠谱的. 
<tryit> iMadper, 这样的知识结构就比较完整了
<iMadper> onlylove: 至于云计算就只能呵呵了
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 
<iMadper> tryit: 现在频道里网络方面的问题, 我以后有三个人可以问了
<iMadper> tryit: 你, 糊涂许, CCIE蛙
<tryit> iMadper, ...我刚入门都算不上呢
 * iMadper 赞赞哒
<iMadper> tryit: 很快的
<tryit> iMadper, 考出证来得一年
 * iMadper 卧槽, 这渣渣网, 下载个lein瞎了12分钟了才45%....
<iMadper> tryit: 那也很快了, 况且我遇到的一般都是简单的问题. 
<tryit> iMadper, 想着以后的云计算和大数据毕竟是以网络和存储为底层基础的
<tryit> iMadper, 应该不会i太差
<iMadper> tryit: 大数据可不是网络哦~
<tryit> iMadper, 大数据得存储和交换吧
<iMadper> tryit: 现在看了一下国外的密集文本处理的公开课, 感觉更多的还是....数学...
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 
<tryit> iMadper, 那是大数据n应用
<iMadper> tryit: 对, 偏向基层方面的还是存储和网络. 
<tryit> iMadper, 而且以后还可以做网络相关的开发工作
<tryit> iMadper, 就业面不会太窄
<iMadper> tryit: 就业应该轻轻松松的吧
<iMadper> tryit: 你看ccie蛙
<iMadper> tryit: remote之后每天多自在
<tryit> iMadper, 哪里的remote?
<iMadper> tryit: Canonical的
<tryit> iMadper, 总部的？
<tryit> iMadper, 我等着你拿美帝remote请客的那一天
<iMadper> tryit: 中国的
<iMadper> tryit: 行啊, 没问题. 
<iMadper> tryit: 美帝remote了绝对请.
<iMadper> tryit: 等我当上美国总统, 我直接给你三栋中关村园区的别墅~
<iMadper> tryit: 拆了新东方大厦给你盖别墅~
<tryit> iMadper, 这个就不必了
<iMadper> tryit: 看不上?
<tryit> iMadper, 您自己留着吧～
<iMadper> lol~
<tryit> iMadper, 现在感觉每天的时间不够用
<iMadper> tryit: 我也是, 我等着写代码呢, 结果下载个库等了21分钟了. 
<iMadper> tryit: 换个快点儿的网势在必行啊
<tryit> iMadper, 你现在是啥网速
<iMadper> tryit: 电信20Mb
<iMadper> tryit: 没我想象中的快
<tryit> iMadper, 北京用啥电信啊
<iMadper> tryit: 小区刚建立的时候, 只有电信. 
<iMadper> tryit: 就一直用下来了. 
<tryit> iMadper, 好吧，你换个联通的，保证妥妥的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • windows 7 和 ubuntu kylin 14.10 双系统启动顺序的修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469300 我目前双系统已经完成，也能正常使用，默认是启动 ubuntu ，我想改成 windows 7。 以前GRUB 的时候 修改 /boot/grub/menu.lst 我也成功过 现在是GRUB2 了，我知道应该修改 /boot/grub /grub.
<^k^>  ─> cfg。 并且修改完后应该：update-grub。 现在有一个问题，我的GRUB 文件中打开后如下，没 …
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 换个百兆必须的. 
<iMadper> tryit: 忍不了
<tryit> iMadper, 就像我现在30M电信也爽歪歪
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊, 南方电信靠谱
<tryit> iMadper, 下载东西3M多完全没问题
<tryit> iMadper, 所以让你换个联通30M也绝对没问题
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 外网访问快不?
<tryit> iMadper, 暂时中华大局域网
<iMadper> tryit: http://download.jetbrains.com/idea/ideaIU-14.1.1.tar.gz  试试看下载速度?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ type=application/x-tar ; 长度=289.82 MiB ; encoding=gzip
<iMadper> tryit: 昨天下载了一个小时... nnnd
<archerslaw> 你们都在阿
<tryit> iMadper, 500k/s
<iMadper> tryit: 好快...
<iMadper> tryit: 我家, 20kb...
<iMadper> tryit: 所以说, 肯定不行. 
<tryit> iMadper, 最低250K/S
<hzform> 有一个专业的测速网站，www.speedtest.cn还不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: 测速网 - 在线网速测试,网络测速 - SpeedTest.cn (@ speedtest.cn)
<iMadper> tryit: 你那个还可以等, 我这里等不起.
<tryit> iMadper, 和带宽没关系
<iMadper> hzform: 没用. 
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊. 
<iMadper> tryit: 线路不行
<tryit> iMadper, 15%了，一会给你？
<iMadper> tryit: 不用, 我昨晚睡觉之后托完了
<tryit> iMadper, .
<iMadper> tryit: 就是看看你的速度... 然后更加坚定了我的网是垃圾的看法. 
<tryit> iMadper, +1
<iMadper> tryit: 为了网浪费时间... 不值啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 可以和小姑娘聊聊天
<tryit> iMadper, 洗漱，睡觉～ 8
<iMadper> tryit: ... ... ... 
<iMadper> tryit: bye
<majormeng1989> debian7.8用什么-
<majormeng1989> debian7.8用什么p2p软件看视频和直播？
<majormeng1989> 一直也没找到好用的。。。。
<iMadper> majormeng1989: 没有.
<majormeng1989> iMadper: 为什么源里的xbmc显示out of support。。。
<majormeng1989> debian7.8源里的xbmc显示out of support。。。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc无奈啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469301 debian7.8，直接apt-get 安装源里的xbmc显示out of support，不支持拓展包了好像，我哭，没了xbmc，怎么用客户端 看在线视频。。。。。。 zz: majormen
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 安装双显卡Bumblebee 加源时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469302 安装 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable [sudo] password for ××: ^CTraceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 119, in <module>     shortcut = shortcut_handler(line)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packa
<^k^>  ─> ges/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 837, in shortcut_handler     ret = factory(shortcut)   File …
<gnf> hello
<^k^> gnf:点点点.  04:48
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-04
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有比较好用的dnscrypt-proxy服务器地址推荐？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476992 有没有比较好用的dnscrypt-proxy服务器地址推荐？ 谢谢！ zz: kashu — 2016-04-04 8:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6645.html 幸运与不幸运   :     一个刚手术完醒来的病人问:"我怎么了?" 医生回答说:"您遇到了车祸,刚手术过。" "那我是在医院了?"病人说。 医生回答:"准确的说,是您的大部分在医院里。"  
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 想让 ThunderBird 在通知区域实时显示新邮件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476994 16.04 默认安装 ThunderBird 作为邮件客户端，有没有办法在不打开客户端的情况下，在收到新邮件时，Unity 的通知区域能实时显示提示信息。 zz: NetDreamer — 2016-04-04 11:54
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 执行'grub-install/dev/sda5'失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476995 我按照网上的教程空出100G，安装的时候根目录是主分区，25G，swap逻辑分区，8G，/boot逻辑分区，400M，剩下的是/home，逻辑分区。引导式在/boot下面的，然后就出现grub-install失败，我又试了试把
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 从游戏机看计算机系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476996 BIOS程序 加载 ============= 加载 ==== BIOS程序，就是 电脑 或 游戏机 的开机画面； 这不完全对，先这么记；因为讲 BIOS程序 之前， 还要先说说 加载（load）是啥意思。 加载就是召唤 ------------ 加载
<gebjgd> freeflying, 还不搞个telegram分部
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新手 sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal总是无法成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477001 系统问ubuntu14.10，之前在win7里vmware里装ubuntu的时候还行呢，结果双系统之后总是不行。 为什么呢？ 换了好些源，都失败了。。。 该咋整 zz: jlx — 2016-04-04 16:09
<smake> 中原人在此
<gebjgd> smake, 中猿人 你好
<smake> gebjgd, 你透著濃濃的劣根性
<smake> 哇哈哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> smake, 啥烈根性？
<smake> 誰像加入摩薩德？
<smake> 想
<smake> https://www.mossad.gov.il/eng/careers/Pages/application.aspx
<ubrl> smake: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<gebjgd> smake, 你加入圣战了？
<gebjgd> smake, 赞
<smake> 填資料吧，騷年
<gebjgd> smake, 不好
<gebjgd> smake, 我只信金将军
<smake> gebjgd, 邊玩去，！
<gebjgd> smake, 你的那个是邪教
<gebjgd> smake, 金将军万岁！！！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 嗯，赞金将军
<gebjgd> smake, 小心我们金将军 一屁崩死你
<gebjgd> onlylove, XD
<gebjgd> onlylove, 逗小白玩呢
<smake> join them to see the invisible and do the impossible!
<gebjgd> smake, 哥们你要信三胖
<gebjgd> smake, 朝鲜的煤矿都让你挖
<gebjgd> smake, 生活大大的好
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上班爽么
<onlylove> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 上班了？
<smake_> 網線碰掉了。。。。
<smake_> 慚愧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你才知道
<gebjgd> onlylove, 安卓开发
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那货很少冒泡啊，鬼知道他上班了，还以为在上学呢，他现在在墙里面外面
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必须墙外
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他对日而慢女人不死心  非要娶一个
<onlylove> gebjgd: 日尔曼女人有毛好的，岛国的都比那个强吧，或者斯拉夫的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 娇小的还不错
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这事，随他去，反正不能强加审美啥的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没上个android x86用用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 稳定的很
<smake_> +17034820623,深夜請打這個電話。。。。
<smake_> 這酸爽，不敢相信
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教ununtu15.1安装vm virtualbox虚拟机 win10的系统 win10系统下不能读取移动硬盘怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477002 请教ununtu15.1安装vm virtualbox虚拟机 win10的系统 win10系统下不能读取移动硬盘怎么解决 zz: efei1122 — 2016-04-04 17:17
<niac> 无聊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 电视病 :     有一个年轻妻子,她丈夫每晚连续看电视中的拳击节目,什么也不顾。她一气之下回了娘家。一进门,只见她父亲一个人坐在电视机前,也在看拳击节目。她问:"妈妈呢。"她父亲头也没回,说:"回你外婆家去了。"
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • QMPlay2 音视频播放软件（附赠中文汉化）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477003 QMPlay2_v160324.tar.gz 上面的是我自行编译的（编译环境是kubuntu16.04，64位版本），已将中文内置于软件的lang目录。只要打开软件，在设置里选择cn重启后就是中文界面。 里面有安装参考，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哥看新闻联播的时候,被戳中笑点了 : 不知道大家看到"X方愿意同中方一道"和"中方希望同X方一道"能想到什么。 不过我想到了:"X方愿意捅中方一刀"和"中方希望捅X方一刀"。
<stardiviner> hi
<ubrl> stardiviner:点点点.  07:25
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助~lubuntu 15版本的系统，想删除鼠标右键的一些功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477012 我想删除鼠标右键的“桌面首选项”，用的是lubuntu 15版本的系统,网上看了很多的方法，但是都删不了~求助！！！ zz: yaozhu — 2016-04-05 0:12
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04.4 gtx 750 TI 显卡安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477013 Hi,各位好！ 现在希望各位能提供点安装显卡的指导，谢谢！ Code: zjhxmjl@ubuntu:~$ uname -r 4.2.0-27-generic Code: zjhxmjl@ubuntu:~$ sudo lspci -knn [sudo] password for zjhxmjl: 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 4 Se
<^k^>  ─> ries Chipset DRAM Controller [8086:2e20] (rev 03)    Subsystem: Dell Dell Vostro 220 [1028:0283]    Kernel driver …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-05
<zjhxmjl> 有人吗？
<ubrl> zjhxmjl:点点点.  08:37
<zjhxmjl> ??
<zjhxmjl> 各位，有谁能提供下GTX 750TI 显卡 安装的帮助
<zjhxmjl> 在Ubuntu 14.04.4 32位系统上
<frank1> 空无一人？
<smake> 非也
<zjhxmjl> 哪有朋友能帮助一下吗？
<zjhxmjl> 在Ubuntu 14.04.4 32位系统上GTX 750TI 显卡 安装的帮助
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 谁有UBUNTU下安装外星人三屏系统的经验，分享一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477014 谁有UBUNTU下成功安装外星人三屏系统的经验，分享一下，亲！！！ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-05 10:23
<zjhxmjl> 好像这边没有能帮助你的人
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 系统启动问题求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477015 我用U盘在双硬盘主机上安装centos6.5，在安装的时候配置软raid。挂载点有三个：/boot、/、swap。但是安装完成后，发现引导安装在U盘上了。导致开机启动必须插上U盘才能启动。不插U盘，就报：Reboot and Sel
<^k^>  ─> ect proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key。另外，我在bios界面将EFI …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu Kylin 系统启动问题，一直停留在系统界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477016 我用的Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS版本，之前删除了一些不用的内核，用着也没什么问题很正常，但是今天用系统自带的 “优客助手” 软件清理系统垃圾，显示有一些没用的包可以卸载
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 微软与Canonical的合作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477018 根据现在公布的消息，win10上不仅可以运行bash，连linux的二进制程序都可以在win10上运行。 这些消息看起来都是单方面有利于win10的，那么，canonical与微软的合作，对canonical有什么好处呢？合作应该对双
<^k^>  ─> 方都有利才叫合作。不然canonical为什么要跟微软合作呢？大家有知道的没 zz: yejustme — 20 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04 启动时 Invalid patition table！错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477019 Hi，all： PC支持硬raid，将两个500g的硬盘做了个RAID 1镜像。安装ubuntu 12.04时将grub安装在/dev/mapper/isw_dfciehgfed_Volume0. 安装后机器启动就出现“Invalid Partition Table！”的错误然后停在哪里
<frank1> 我的firefox升级完成后，变成英文的了？怎么改回中文？
<Mt_ZeroCopy> frank1: LANG=zh_CN.utf8 firefox   用这个命令启动firefox, 看看是中文还是英文.
<zjhxmjl> frank1:这个你自己google下应该可以解决
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2n_2IOWzBAAFe-filfAIAALrHQPND4YAAV8R735.jpg 这个女人嫁给了黑夜
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何获取debian的installer具体执行过哪些命令?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477021 如何获取debian的installer具体执行过哪些命令? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-05 14:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu15.10怎么检测机器是哪种类型的显卡并安装驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477023 RT 用什么命令可以查看？ 我知道显卡类型用lspci |grep VGA？ zz: sh42 — 2016-04-05 15:16
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如果想在 Writer 里邮件合并，是否只能使用其内置的邮件设置？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477024 我的意思是，在 Writer 里邮件合并，我最初想的是，发邮件它应该调用 Ubuntu 默认的邮件客户端——比如 ThunderBird。 但是试了一下，好像不是
<^k^>  ─> 。好像是得用 Writer 内置的设置中的邮件账户。 zz: NetDreamer — 2016-04-05 15:39
<hceasy> 论坛挂了.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 怎么检测机器是哪种类型的显卡并安装驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477026 运行某些软件总是提示这个问题，应该是显卡驱动的事情吧，如何修复： libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast 使用inxi -F命令显示显卡信息如下
<^k^>  ─> ： Graphics: Card: Matrox Systems MGA G200eW WPCM450 Display Server: NetSarang Computer . X.org 1.17.2 drivers: mg …
<smake> anyone know how to contact google？
<hceasy> smake: ss
<hceasy> smake: or ocserv ,you need a vps first .
<smake> hceasy, i have ssh
<hceasy> smake: it`s blocked
<smake> hceasy, it is work fine here
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:前辈好久不见啊
<nyfair> 话说我的dx12看图程序写的差不多了，bmp+7z直接往显存里解压，速度飞快
<nyfair> 听说vulkan出了？
<nyfair> 然而不支持osx
<nyfair> linux反正我是不会再用了
<nyfair> 那么问题来了，想卖钱该怎么玩啊
<nyfair> 联系bat插播广告？
<iMadper`> yuning: shengyao: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00CAWP9YI?t=joyohwg23-23&tag=joyohwg23-23
<ubrl> iMadper`: ⇪ OWI14合1太阳能机器人 - 玩具 - 亚马逊中国-海外购 美亚直邮 pp: ￥ 143.52
<jvava> hi
<ubrl> jvava:点点点.  18:12
<jvava> 有好的字典软件推荐吗，goldendict不能很好的显示音标
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4458204694
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 还在为找工作而烦恼吗_怒首领蜂吧_百度贴吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper`: 前辈竟然不理我
<netsnail> jvava: stardict
<jvava> netsnail， just now i installed stardict, no where can i found a setting to dict file
<gebjgd> jvava, .stardict
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 下班了啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 刚到家
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我天天在, 你经常不在啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 流行在2010年的搞笑语录 : 我的签名:mopdzhsnrllkhqbpyry……别猜了,这是所有和我有过一段的女人的姓氏首字母！
<onlylove> iMadper 我今天电话被外包公司打爆了
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper 来了几次都没看到你...
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 只是因为他经常改名，然后你不认识他的马甲
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 所以下次如果他不在，你在频道里面大吼一嗓子
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 是不是irc里面晚上才有人说话...
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我名字经常改啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 白天才有人说话, 晚上都下班了, 谁还说话啊
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 那你看看这log白天哪里有人说话
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 因为没人说话, 所以才没人说话
<IsoaSFlus_> ....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 一旦有人说话, 全都开始说话了
<IsoaSFlus_> 为什么不用telegram
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper:
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: telegram还得用手机号注册吧?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 这不是有病嘛?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 卖点是保护隐私的IM竟然需要手机号注册...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我知道你所有信息但是我是在保护你?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 但是别人看不到你手机号的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 但是telegram全都知道啊
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 那irc不还知道你ip了吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 对啊, irc从来也没用保护隐私当卖点啊....
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: Orz
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 本来就是个明文传输谁都能看的im啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 而且我手机打字慢, 只跟漂亮妹子聊   :-b
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: (其实我也想不通为什么要用手机号绑定
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 程序需要女人?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 程序不需要, 我需要
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 66666
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 频道里面有没有嵌入式方面的大神?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 不知道诶..
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 以前有几个都不来了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: xiangfu之类的
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: Orz
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你做嵌入式了?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 准备走这个方向了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 没钱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 为啥不做钱多的方向?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 嵌入式钱少?那什么钱多?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 数据分析, 前端开发
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 人工智能
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 那和我跑太远了,我学ee的啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 这有啥关系...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 好多还是学中文, 学翻译的呢
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 前端开发钱多?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 目前正在看qt...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 没钱.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 都看qt了, 为啥不看前端
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 是为嵌入式看的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 没意思, 没钱的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 花时间看qt开发还不如看swift/android开发
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 为什么嵌入式没钱?我不是听说嵌入式钱挺多的吗?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: ... ...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 比如说, 什么公司
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 美满? 飞斯卡尔? mtk?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: Orz萌新吓得不敢说话了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 嘛，嵌入式确实没啥钱，现在有钱的都是互联网公司，做基础的都不赚钱
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 弱弱问一下前辈说的少大概是多少
<iMadper> onlylove: 估计应届生在北上广深8k吧
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 发错人了....
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 本科?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 恩.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 前端的话, 稍微靠谱点, 12k不成问题
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 肯定不会要我的,我学校太差了
<onlylove> iMadper 现在嵌入式这么多钱了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 北上广深有了啊, mtk之类的
<onlylove> 哦，那差不多
<onlylove> 如果普通小公司，能给5就很多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 高通什么的估计更多, 但是可能不要本科, 或者药好学校
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 话说我准备考研...其实还不是很急工作就业的问题
<onlylove> iMadper 你说高通，貌似今天有个外包就是高通还是高盛来着……
<iMadper> onlylove: 这俩区别蛮大的, 你问清楚啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 高盛还是威盛啊? lol~
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你搞工程的, 考研干嘛
<onlylove> iMadper 我忘了，没接
<onlylove> iMadper 不过TI的话，貌似要本科的，实习
<iMadper> onlylove: TI没高通赚吧现在
<onlylove> iMadper 我在TI的时候有几个本科实习，不过都是好学校
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 想考研快去搞数据科学
<onlylove> iMadper 可是没
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 我不考研,出来就只能拿3k
<onlylove> iMadper 人整天和NXP比
<iMadper> onlylove: nxp....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 学前端, 立马变10k
<onlylove> iMadper 有一次年会我正好赶上
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, TI现在这么堕落... 跟NXP一个级别...
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 再有个好学校，立马13
<iMadper> onlylove: NXP以前只做半导体吧... 集成到嵌入式远不如TI做的好....
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41460230#answer-31870259
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  如何评价应届生前端人员月薪要3.3k到13k后，该公司CEO的评价？ - 互联网 - 知乎
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 为什么前端有这么多,而我搞硬件编程就只有那么一点?
<onlylove> iMadper 老实说，北京TI也就做电源芯片和MSP
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 人互联网公司有钱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你问我, 我怎么知道...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 互联网公司躺着赚钱
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 你如果能去intel，你也不差钱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你硬件公司拉磨赚钱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 能一样?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 让我哭一会儿TAT
<iMadper> onlylove: 想做核心去amd.
 * iMadper 不过国内的amd啊... 啊.... 啊...
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 哭有毛用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你哪年毕业啊?
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 当初我嫌搞软件门槛低特意学的硬件...那我是不是选错了?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 还有三个月的时间没?
<onlylove> iMadper 按摩店日常翻身之PPT？
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 才大二...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 学半年前端就10k了, 你还有两年多的时间
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 从技术上讲，你没错，从钱上讲，你错大了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 怕毛啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 从人生的角度来讲, 你打错特错
 * iMadper 已经深刻的认识到, 在这个世界上, 没钱就是傻逼. 
<onlylove> iMadper 咱这样把一嵌入式苗子忽悠瘸了，是不是不太好
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 别闹了, 我是真心拯救他呢
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 不过看着你每天为房贷挣扎，我觉得这样其实很对
 * IsoaSFlus_ 卧槽你们别吓我啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你去搞嵌入式, 多半就不用考虑房贷了.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 不管怎么说，多学点赚钱的技术，以后买房结婚压力轻点
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 毕竟连首付都凑不起
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 他可是在帝都为政策房挣扎哟
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 搞嵌入式的肯定有挣钱的, 但是普通的大多数都穷.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 你可想清楚了，去不了大公司，就只能那啥了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 搞前端, 普遍都是赚钱的, 少数特别赚
 * IsoaSFlus_ 一脸萌比....
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 前端很多有意思的东西要玩的.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 当然，如果你毕业的时候风向变了，那也不要紧，毕竟你有嵌入式技术，能吃饭
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: js作为少有的原型语言, 也就IO-lang能跟js一样有趣了
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 比方说各种浏览器的适配？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 就算是从技术角度来看, 学前端也不亏.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不是啊, 原型语言啊
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 哦，那倒是
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 原型OO是简化的Class-OO,
 * IsoaSFlus_ 但是我听别人说,搞硬件的要转软件很快,但搞软件的想转硬件就不行
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 貌似极少语言是这么做的.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 很快也是需要时间的. 转过去赚5k喝转过去赚15k还是有区别的. 早点儿转, 多点儿前端经验.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 没有的事
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 隔行如隔山你没听过
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你让linux过来重写一个React-js试试看?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> s/linux/linus/
<IsoaSFlus_> ...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 我跟你讲, 医生转行做程序员是可以的, 程序员去做外科医生没戏. 那你要不要去做外科医生啊?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你这逻辑就不对
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 谁告诉你选方向要选门槛高的?????
<IsoaSFlus_> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我中二了...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 我认识几个学理论物理/高能物理的, 都博士没读完就转程序员了.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 为啥? 难道程序员的门槛比高能物理还高?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 还不是为了赚钱....
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 快去业余时间学前端, 或者android开发. 都比你现在赚.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 不是门槛高，是赚钱
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 你解决温饱之后再讲理想
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 想要门槛高+赚钱, 去搞AI, DM
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 不读个博士不出来.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 这个要博士后出来吧
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 硕士也可以, 博士足够了
 * IsoaSFlus_ 其实吧我的目的也不是想赚钱,我是想继续读书
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 赚钱要得不是你发paper多牛, 而是你对现有的paper如何应用到工业界的理解有多深刻
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 学术界有的是有理想有深度的研究人员给你提供工具, 你想办法拿来应用到工业界赚钱就是了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 你毕业以后就知道了，没钱你书都读不成
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy 不说了. 
 * IsoaSFlus_ 先谢谢各位前辈和我聊这么多
 * onlylove 没想到 IsoaSFlus_ 也是小学生
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy 有句话叫做, 不当家不知道柴米贵...
<onlylove> 本来以为论坛里面就一个小学生
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 家里的意思也是让我继续读
<onlylove> 结果今天又发现一个
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 既然家里有钱供你读，那就读
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 当你揭不开锅, 还不上信用卡的时候, 要想到当年有个 onlylove 大大曾经对你说过的话啊.
<onlylove> 我擦……
<IsoaSFlus_> ...
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你不能这样咒人啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 只是说一个深刻的现实而已啊...
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 特别是我爸,让我一定要考研
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 我也觉得我的本科太差了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 其实从形式来看，确实现在要考研
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 但是从赚钱方向看，本科足够了，很多人因为本科学历被公司卡住
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 不过考虑你还没毕业，所以考研吧
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 考研这个呢, 有另外一个理解, 跟你什么方向有关系.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你的方向偏向研究, 你就去读研深造.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你就像做工程, 你就去上班.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 认真说, 你老爸编程水平如何? 对IT行业了解有多深刻?
<IsoaSFlus_> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 0
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 那你为什么要听他的. 他只是按照直觉帮你设想. 你要信你自己啊少年郎
<IsoaSFlus_> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 可是我也是想读下去
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 不过多读书是好过本科的, 但是你想让你的研究生阶段收益最大化, 你需要有一个需要深造的方向.,
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 嵌入式是一个偏向工业的方向. 读研的话, 你最好找一个偏向研究的领域, 才能不让你的研究生阶段虚度.
<IsoaSFlus_> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我确实应该好好考虑我的方向
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> IsoaSFlus_: 你一个不赚钱的工业方向, 死守着不放还要考研. 本身就自相矛盾...
<onlylove_> 这线掉的真诡异
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: ... 你换个好点儿的网去.
<onlylove_> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 不，这个是偶尔的，就是那种无线光猫
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 莫名其妙的会突然丢掉互联网连接，但是本地连接是好的
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.RcYNYK&id=526978050290&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> Sigh_ZeroCopy: ⇪ NetFree Router MikroTik routerboard RB2011UiAS-RM-淘宝网 pp: 38888.00
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: ä¹°.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 反正比文思海辉那破网是好多了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 恩.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 等我新家装修, 我买这货
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你你你……你给我这东西作甚！
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.DTLgTp&id=527646143142&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> Sigh_ZeroCopy: ⇪ 新品Mikrotik RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT hAPac千兆双频家用无线路由器-淘宝网全球站
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你现在看不上linksys了都
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我在用linksys, 没多好
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: MikroTik
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 估计性能是linksys的30倍吧.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 这货是routeros吧？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 是的.
<onlylove> 这货家用，简直逆天
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 是啊.
<onlylove> 不知道QOS会咋样
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 测试来看, 30条规则下, 秒杀其他民用路由器. 几倍的秒杀
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 720MHz的主频，不秒杀可以去死了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我的EA6400我看看主频多少去...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 800MHz
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: CPU1: Broadcom BCM4708A0 (800 MHz, 2 cores)  FLA1: 128 MiB (Spansion S34ML01G100TFI00)  RAM1: 128 MiB (Hynix H5PS1G63JFR-S6C)
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你拿arm和ppc比？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 这是ppc的???
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 不是么？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 老型号是, 新款也是?
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你别问我啊，你上次给我发这牌子，不就是一PPC么
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 那个是, 这个我不知道诶.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/113171722/TB2mnUJkVXXXXXaXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!113171722.png
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你要的带规则之后的性能测试.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 这要是arm的话，你那ea6400刷ros也不会太差啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 没得刷吧.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你不用原生系统, 连硬件NAT都驱动不起来
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 都用cpu模拟了到时候
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不用看了, ppc的, 500MHz秒杀这个720MHz的...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> Routing	25 ip filter rules	114.8	1,394.1	119.2	488.2	120.3
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 这性能...
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 也就是这货不是ppc，那只能是mips或者arm了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 那没理由那么强啊，就因为ros？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 别闹了, 肯定很多其他硬件啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: hNAT不同厂家性能也不一样啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 驱动优化也不一样啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 网卡的外围电路也不一样啊
<onlylove> 讲起来肯定是啊，毕竟ROS也是linux kernel
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 这种一般的配置, 能卖1k. 肯定花钱在别的地方了. 看不出来而已.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 实际体验肯定不同.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 估计有不少soc
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 恩, 我对原理不关心, 好用就行...
<onlylove> 这简直矿机和普通PC的区别
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-11913869365.6.AXbuPS&id=21779035562  这款廉价货就很厉害了.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我是说，100M的FE真的没问题？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 其实是不行的.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 家里有两天电脑, 或者有nas的就不行了.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> s/天/台/
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 还是乖乖买千兆的吧... 这个连5g都不支持...
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 今天白天nyfair来没，我突然想起好像有事要找他，又忘了啥事了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> ... ...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我最近盲, 看不见
<onlylove> ……
<jusss> onlylove: gtk qt那个好点？
<onlylove> jusss: 嘛，你要做啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 目前看qt略好一点
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<hoxily> jusss: onlylove 晚上好
<jusss> onlylove: racket的gui太简陋了，文档不详细，还没例子，我打算去学下py的gui
<onlylove> jusss: 要是py的gui一样渣呢
<jusss> onlylove: py有很多的。。。tkinter qt gtk wx什么的。。。
<hoxily> python的gui是指tkinter吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 你py的gui会qt吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我就听说过pyqt
<jusss> onlylove: 你py大致看完了没
<jusss> hoxily: py的栈帧那块你看过没？
<onlylove> jusss: 没，就看了下2.7的tutorist
<jusss> onlylove: 还是看3吧， 3比2好太多了
<onlylove> jusss: 看毛线，我决定不看了
<onlylove> jusss: 这几天安心睡觉
<jusss> onlylove: 我买了本ruby的书2年前，现在还没看。。。据说end太多。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你那样还不如看网站的tutor
<NeverMin> jusss Ruby 现在都 2.2 版本了.
<jusss> onlylove: py的yield还是很不错的，可以用作coroutine
<NeverMin> 1.x 2.x 差好远
<jusss> 但是我到现在还是不知道py的修饰器用来干啥。。。为了彰显py的函数性吗。。。
<NeverMin> 现在 Perl5 Perl6 也是这个样子.
<jusss> NeverMin: ruby还是有大量的end吗？
<jusss> perl这种东西各种符号，根本记不住是啥意思。。。
<jusss> 符号越多，感觉这个语言越难学。。。
<NeverMin> end 是 ruby 的特色....
<jusss> 不嫌麻烦。。。为啥不用; ) }
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 可以用}啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: ruby可以用{}代替do end
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: editor会帮你写出end的.
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 哦
<htroy> ruby听说过，没用过
<onlylove> perl6长啥样了
<jusss> onlylove: 我给racket的邮件列表提交了个bug然后gmail提示邮件被拒了，说我的邮件是spam :(
<onlylove> jusss: 你先去研究下提bug的规矩，然后按规矩发邮件
<NeverMin> onlylove Perl6 有点像 Java.....了.
<onlylove> java!
<NeverMin> jusss 你是否为邮件列一成员?
<onlylove> 靠，那么恶心的东西，没ide写不了的东西
<NeverMin> s/一/表
<jusss> NeverMin: 不是。。。
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: perl6长得不错, 不过不影响perl6根本发展不起来
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 比py3如何
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 还有rust
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 当然好过py3.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: rust我不喜欢...
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 好过py3还发展不起来？
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 还是说，比py3发展的好
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: ruby也好过py3啊, 还是没py火啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 这个跟推广和"党性"有关
<onlylove> py就因为上手简单活了？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 还有党性啊
<\u> pl6哪里好。保留sigil历史余孽……
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> \u: lol~
<NeverMin> jusss 你需要是邮件列表的一员方可发向邮件列表发送邮件.
<onlylove> 这种事情，不是说，只有被人骂的和没人用的么
<NeverMin> 否则, 我知道某些 maillist 是需要你手动确认一下
<biubiubiu> 停电了。。。
<touparx> 学校么？
<touparx> 这个点停电
<biubiubiu> 变压器爆炸了
<biubiubiu> 听到了响声，应该是爆了。。。
<yloves> 诶好棒,有人去拍个照麽
<touparx> 这个时候不该负荷过重啊
<touparx> 南方么？
<onlylove> 变压器爆炸……
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你TM知道变压器爆炸多大动静不
<biubiubiu> 不知道
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有变压器怎么爆炸，里面都是铜
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 难道变压器油着火了？
<yloves> 变压器真的能炸...
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 小变压器呀，一个箱子那么大
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy 变压器是啥?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 靠，那种小破玩儿，最多着火吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你没见过吗
<yloves> biubiubiu: 乃确定是箱子大的变压器炸了?多大的箱子?
<onlylove> yloves: 箱子嘛，可大可小
<onlylove> yloves: 要是10KV那个炸了，那还了得
<yloves> onlylove: 嘛,就是不确定他说的到底是多大的,太小的还真炸不了...
<biubiubiu> yloves: 1m x 1m那种
<onlylove> 1mx1m……
<onlylove> 10KV的降压变压器吧……
<yloves> biubiubiu: 乃听错了,一定没错...
<onlylove> 这东西炸了的话，整个地区断电
<biubiubiu> 那就是烧了估计
<onlylove> yloves: 这里面有变压器油，不过我就听说过油变成碳，炸了的真没听过
<biubiubiu> 就听见扑一声
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 保险
<yloves> onlylove: 可以炸,高压的内部短路炸掉 0.0
<onlylove> yloves: 这要炸了多严重的事故啊，肯定油烧成碳了，然后短路了
<onlylove> yloves: 油碳化的话，有报警吧
<onlylove> 巡检的人做啥去了
<yloves> onlylove: 额,一般都是超载烧坏绝缘,油不会成碳...
<gebjgd> yloves, 节操
<yloves> onlylove: 炸了之后油还可以烧好一会儿...
<yloves> gebjgd: 乃的节操掉了,快捡...
<onlylove> yloves: 那油太稀了吧也，变压器油就是降温的，都烧坏绝缘了，肯定温度降不下了，估计碳化也不远了
<onlylove> yloves: 本来变压器油就要定期换，把底下碳化的油抽出来换新的
<yloves> onlylove: 郊区没人维护的变压器太多了...
<onlylove> 靠……
<yloves> 还以为能看到爆掉的变压器呢,果然太稀少了 0.0
<onlylove> yloves: 真炸了重大事故好么
<onlylove> yloves: 负责人搞不好要撤职
<yloves> onlylove: 这真不算啥重大事故,不过负责人肯定是要倒霉的..
<onlylove> yloves: 那发电机解列呢？
<yloves> onlylove: 当然要看啥级别的了啊...
<onlylove> yloves: 这要大规模解列还过不过了
<yloves> onlylove: 当然最后还得看调查原因...
<yloves> onlylove: 别担心太多,一般用户都感觉不到的...
<onlylove> 唉，好想回电气行业，可惜不赚钱
<onlylove> yloves: 是，其他的电网可以顶上，但是变压器坏了这事，用户可是能切身感受的，因为没电了，冰箱里面的东西要坏掉
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还没网上呢
<biubiubiu> 没电不能玩我心爱的游戏了
<biubiubiu> 也不能看我心爱的美剧了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 啥心爱的游戏
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 啥破烂美剧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: dnf呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: dnf那种渣渣游戏，还不如玩数独
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 老实讲，你要是喜欢玩dnf，不如去试试街机一币通关
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没玩过街机
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有，培养点离了电能活的兴趣
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 模拟器
<onlylove> biubiubiu: mame winkwaks
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你看adam要是没电，一准玩健身去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我穷，没有健身房的卡
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 囚徒健身
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我特别希望川普能上台
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 上不上的，我等就看热闹
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 2015这一年被美剧和电影的政治正确恶心坏了，所以我特别支持川普
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看纸牌屋嘛
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 种族 性别 女权 各种政治正确 太恶心了 看前段时间的奥斯卡全是这种电影 太恶心了 还有美剧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是说，如果来了个又黑有绿的女权啥的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哦，是又黑有绿的女权蕾丝边
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 纸牌屋看完了，最后frank做的太对了，we dont submit terror, we make the terror
<biubiubiu> 最后一集满分
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我想去音悦台上班，不知道他们愿不愿让我去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 好呀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我非常喜欢那个站，资源很不错
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有colg
<biubiubiu> colg上各种技术分析贴。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没用，人看不上你连电话都不会给你打，今天白天我电话快被外包公司打爆了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有个自己电话不清楚，嫌我声音小，然后挂了的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就这种傻逼
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 好吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 风行还活着吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 活着吧？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 去哪试试
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 地铁里还有每周佳片风行点播
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 豆瓣呀 知乎呀，你都投投试试呀
<biubiubiu> 果壳什么动物
<biubiubiu> 什么的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 豆瓣自己都还没赚钱
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 虽然看好，但是……
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我更看好b站
<biubiubiu> onlylove: b站梗多。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 虽然说，b站出所谓硬币让用户买版权有点那啥
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你是在2环住着吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 嗯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: a站换人以后没多大感觉，感觉技术上还是那么渣
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 离朝阳区和西二旗哪个更近呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我隔壁就是朝阳
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 朝阳很大的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: b站出卖up主
<onlylove> biubiubiu: a也不咋样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 关键是版权闹的b站没资源，a站各种资源然后几天就下架
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以b弄个硬币啊，让用户自己花钱买
<biubiubiu> onlylove: a站现在擦边球打的挺溜得呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 据说a的后台硬
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 傻x才掏钱买，国外bt高清一抓一大
<biubiubiu> 把
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 版权是问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是所有人都是下载党
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要想在线，就绕不过版权
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 版权这种东西严重阻碍了世界发展呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 刚出来的时候是促进发展的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我天天用tokyo的vps下资源也没事
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 现在版权被滥用了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没给你发律师函？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没，就有一次dmca警告
<onlylove> biubiubiu: dmca是个人就可以发好像
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我直接说在我大天朝这不犯法
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 再说我大天朝也没dmca
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是犯法的问题，丫的dmca现在简直不分敌我的AOE
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 很多正常的东西躺着中枪
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 随便吧，反正都是狗咬狗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正DMCA 傻的可以
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 他们咬他们的，不妨碍我们bt就行了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: youku一个1分钟20秒的视频给你加3分钟的广告，你受得了呀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有什么爱奇艺傻的5分钟多的广告
<biubiubiu> 国内这票子视频分享网站都不是啥好玩意
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那种5分钟的可以点一下跳过去
<biubiubiu> 还各种删减版 呵呵
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后a和b没广告
<biubiubiu> 还是直接国外bt简单省事
<biubiubiu> onlylove: b站没资源 a站资源下架快
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正看完以后不会再看
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那以前没看的现在想看怎么办。。。早下架了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没办法
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以岛国有DVD租借
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 明天牛牛来了可以一起讨论下b站的梗 牛牛一定知道很多话题的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有，那些电视剧都是岛国人自己录下来的，为了方便不同地区交换电视剧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我对ab的爱恨情仇没兴趣
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 现在都互联网了谁还录下dvd呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 岛国版权很严格
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后netflix不知道能不能解决
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 下次买笔记本说啥也不要光驱和独显了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看情况
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 光驱这个事，我怎么说呢，你要装windows否
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 岛国很抵制米国货
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果你要装10，无所谓，如果7，新机器没usb驱动
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正岛国不像国内电视台，他们是自己播自己的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 啥没驱动？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后不一样电视台的用户看的电视内容不一样，有时候自己想看的自己电视台不播放
<onlylove> biubiubiu: xhci还是ehci的，反正没有，就是usb3.0
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我都是用2。0的u盘。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后他们电视台就像宽带运营商那样的，所以会录下自己的节目，然后去专门的网站和别人交换
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果主板没有2.0呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 新电脑
<biubiubiu> 没有3。0的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后有可能2.0是第三方桥接的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不会呀最少2个口
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哎呀你事情真多，我和你说了，肯定是有可能会遇到的问题
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我这个华硕2个口一个2 一个3
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/369/369261.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Intel全新平台将成为Windows 7的噩梦-Intel,14nm,Skylake,XHCI,EHCI,USB,Windows 7-驱动之家
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不买这种高档货
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 以后skylake很快就会铺货，然后haswell就买不到了
<onlylove> 哦，对了，移动平台还有5代
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在还i3呢，按某人的说法我这配置都是10年前的配置
<onlylove> biubiubiu: i3和i3不一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: skylake也有i3
<biubiubiu> onlylove: intel的移动芯简直就是大坑货
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尤其是atom
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 以前atom n系列还是个正常芯就是太渣，现在平板上的baytrail，呵呵连intel自己都不给linux驱动
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是说系统不支持cpu一个啥特性么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尤其是时钟源支持太渣
<biubiubiu> onlylove: baytrail的默认的时钟源你知道多渣吗，你按一个a，tty里给你显示出10个a，就跟开了连发一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还不停的弹信息各种警告
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那就不用，然后打电话给intel，骂，骂到他不敢接电话
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还容易死机，玩着玩着就死了，时钟源问题不解决能不死吗
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我花800买了玩具，真想骂死intel
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 真后悔没买大mtk
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 同样的价大mtk能买到8核的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: mtk也是坑，还是高通吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 再坑总比intel强，还是三爽吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: mtk的10核让我看不懂他想往那走
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 算了，你自己玩，这么晚你明天不上班啊
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 晚安
<a_python_guy> 我的服务器备案，也被取消了。由于没有继续使用阿里云。http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-itinfo-290439-1.shtml  马云真霸道
<ubrl> a_python_guy: ⇪ 阿里云为什么这么霸道？无通知取消备案接入_ＩＴ视界_天涯论坛
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-06
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • Arch颠覆了我的感觉,真的完全靠shell安装,iso文件对它来说真的是完全没有意义了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477031 Arch颠覆了我的感觉,真的完全靠shell安装,iso文件对它来说真的是完全没有意义了 因为就算用iso文件,也还是bootstrap那套. 从别的发行版上装Arch也完
<^k^>  ─> 全不需要iso(甚至应该避免iso,对于Arch,iso文件只会徒增麻烦); 直接下载archlinux-bootstrap-2016 …
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04下，如何在桌面或launcher建立一个快捷方式，用于以root身份启动一个应用程序？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477033 版本：14.04（通过windows 7下的VirtualBox虚拟机运行） 最近需要经常以root身份运行pycharm，启动scapy，通过网卡发送、接收数据。 有
<^k^>  ─> 没有方法在桌面或launcher建立一个这样的快捷方式，用于以root身份启动pycharm？ zz: titron …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04下，如何在桌面或launcher建立一个快捷方式，用于以root身份启动一个应用程序？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477034 windows 7下用虚拟机Virtualbox运行Ubuntu14.04. 需要以root身份运行pycham，通过网口收发数据，有简单的快捷方式不用每次用命令行启动
<^k^>  ─> 吗？ zz: titron — 2016-04-06 9:44
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛
<nyfair> onlylove: 外面雨好大
<changger> whoami
<Sleepy_Cat> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 首席
 * Sleepy_Cat 无聊啊, 困
<ooOO_OOoo> Sleepy_Cat: 早，壕
<ooOO_OOoo> Sleepy_Cat: 困了吃饭去
<Sleepy_Cat> ooOO_OOoo: 刚吃饱
<Sleepy_Cat> ooOO_OOoo: 吃了12个包子
<ooOO_OOoo> Sleepy_Cat: 卧槽。。
<ooOO_OOoo> Sleepy_Cat: 你猪啊。 12个
<Sleepy_Cat> ooOO_OOoo: yuning 吃了18个
<ooOO_OOoo> Sleepy_Cat:  yunfan  ...!!!
 * yuning 感觉还没吃饱...
 * ooOO_OOoo 吃饭
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wangli> ilaria2, ping
<ilaria2> wangli: pong
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 少年郎
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司hr让我朋友打过去, 但是打了好多次都没人接
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 我猜是vivian?
<bbbbbddddd> 阿丹呢?
<bbbbbddddd> Sigh_ZeroCopy: ... ...
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 早, 王老板.
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 早
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 被你发现了
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: .
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: vivian 这周休假去了
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 喵的, vivian让我朋友这周给她打啊!!!!!
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 这什么情况
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 坑
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 这姑娘脑子有炮吧?
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: hahaha
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 别的岗位出这种情况, hr还能这么玩????
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: winnie姐呢?
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 跳到A座的一个公司去了
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 哪家?
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 现在贵司就vivian一个hr啊?
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司招不招hr啊?
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 忘了叫啥名字了
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: .
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 没有，这边现在有3个hr
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 新招的
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 能木能推荐几个有水平的过来
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 我想去贵司, 可以吗? 再有两个月就离开rh两年了.
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 欢迎啊
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 叫ccui跟我谈咯
 * bbbbbddddd 其实我有点儿怕崔老板
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 为啥
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 认真说, 你们给的那点儿钱, 真够招有水平的人咩?
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 哈哈哈，赶紧来坐dup吧
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 我现在过去又给我个aqe, 8k/mon
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 贵组不是不做dup了?
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, dup现在等你呢
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: dup那个开发没意思的
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 你这个水平至少Senior
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 还不如去找个垃圾创业公司写前端有意思.
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 别闹了. 最多qe
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: ooOO_OOoo 还不是跟我一样, 一起入职的
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 不不不，没你水平高
<bbbbbddddd> wangli: 你说今年 ooOO_OOoo 能升级到senior吗?
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 你先找个hr, 让他联系我朋友啊, 说好的这周, 电话打不通....
<wangli> bbbbbddddd, 这个我哪知道，我是给首席擦键盘的
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: vivian休假也得有backup啊
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: hr也要按照基本法啊
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 谁知道他们怎么交接的。。
<ooOO_OOoo> bbbbbddddd: 你朋友的名字和电话发给我 。
<bbbbbddddd> ooOO_OOoo: 好的.
<bbbbbddddd> 今天阿丹不来了啊
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: 大神又换马甲
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 糊涂许叔早!
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: 我把dhcp服务器的option改了，但是已经给出去的lease在renew的时候没照着新的option配置，解决办法关键词应该用啥搜
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: renewal的dhcp ack里面显示的option是新的
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 卧槽... 你这问题... 为啥你会觉得我是sa呢...
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: 老司机不是专治各种疑难杂症么
<huntxu> 这就是疑难杂症啊
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 糊涂许叔别嘲讽我..
<huntxu> 我也没问你咋解决，我就问问有啥关键词可以考虑
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 不知道诶...
<\u> dhcp server改了有啥影响吗？
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: 这个协议一点也不dynamic
<bbbbbddddd> shengyao: yuning_: http://bj.sofang.com/housedetail/ss85602897.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 东五环保利首开联合打造+经典法式风格别墅+东坝商务中心+近城区
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • Ubuntu14.04.4特效不兼容，导致桌面上什么都没有了，只剩一个壁纸，求大神指导。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477038 Ubuntu14.04.4想弄个特效啥的，不知选了什么导致桌面上什么都没有了，只剩一个壁纸，连终端都打不开了，求大神指导。 zz: LOMO-zZ — 2016-04-06 15:
<^k^>  ─> 07
<harajuku> happyaron: syq BinLi 壕们又要去GUADEC了 羡慕啊!!!
<bbbbbddddd> happyaron: syq BinLi 壕们又要去GUADEC了 羡慕啊!!!
<BinLi> harajuku: 这么快就看到啦
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 哪天给钱啊?
<nyfair> harajuku: 牛牛，我们去砸场
<harajuku> BinLi: 我时刻关注着你 =,=
<harajuku> nyfair: 赞助我!
<nyfair> 联系绿绿冲进去，一个个全肛了
<nyfair> 安拉乎阿克巴！
<nyfair> harajuku: 你个分分钟20w上下的说笑呢
<BinLi> harajuku: wk, 太吓人了
<harajuku> BinLi: momo
<harajuku> BinLi: 想跟C社壕们去游泳啊, 人民大学涨价到40 游不起了
<nyfair> harajuku: 你家里的私人游泳池呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • lubuntu 15.04划分子网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477040 y@y:~$ sudo uname -a Linux y 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:01 UTC 2015 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux 至少用了两层路由，再往上不清楚，traceroute 显示都是 * ，本层IP：192.168.5.x，上层:192.168.1.x 想划子网
<^k^>  ─> ，一直划不成。 y@y:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo i …
<harajuku> nyfair: 有那个的话我还跟这儿搬砖?
<nyfair> https://vivaldi.net/en-US/teamblog/102-vivaldi-finale-1-0 我老东家发正式版了？
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Vivaldi Web Browser Community - Vivaldi 1.0: Not for everybody, just you
<nyfair> 这玩意你们有用过？
<BinLi> harajuku: 你小子藏的好深啊
<bbbbbddddd> BinLi: /whois harajuku 就好了
<harajuku> BinLi: 这样你就认不出来了? 伤心
<nyfair> BinLi: 风俗店还看不出来？
<harajuku> BinLi: 有什么能和大数据或者数据库扯得上的会 记得叫我
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 我知道啊
<BinLi> harajuku 原来是这个意思
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: http://www.dexa.org/dexa2016  <--  牛牛, 洒家尽力了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: DEXA 2016 | DEXA Conference
<nyfair> harajuku: 回答我两个问题
<nyfair> osx的terminal里怎么用home和end键
<nyfair> fn+左右没效果
<harajuku> nyfair: 来了 刚休息了会儿
<harajuku> nyfair: c-a c-e
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 不一样吧. 翻页的时候C-a没用吧?
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 只是行首的时候是C-a
<harajuku> bbbbbddddd: 他是说home和end啊
<harajuku> 哦
<harajuku> 我用vimperator
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 对啊, home两个作用啊
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 我现在也是vim党了
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 我已经不用我自己那套emacs了.
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 换了个vim发行版.
<harajuku> neo?
<bbbbbddddd> vim的第三方实现
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 不是, 叫啥 spacemacs
<harajuku> spacemacs?
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 恩恩, 就是这个
<harajuku> 你跟我说过的 我已经安利了我的PM
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 哦, 赞!
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: spacemacs适合没有emacs基础的人用.
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: dhclient-script的锅 sigh
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 老司机真厉害.
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: windows的客户端都很规矩
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller网卡驱动下载和安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477048 zzh2011stu@zzh2011stu-laptop:~$ sudo rfkill list [sudo] password for zzh2011stu: sudo: rfkill: command not found zzh2011stu@zzh2011stu-laptop:~$ uname -r 2.6.24-16-generic zzh2011stu@zzh2011stu-lapt
<^k^>  ─> op:~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class network Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.12.01 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...] lshw …
<bbbbbddddd> huntxu: 你现在是做啥的?
<huntxu> bbbbbddddd: 在折腾dhcp服务器啊
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 新广告也投放完成了.
<harajuku> bbbbbddddd: 赞美啊
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 喵的, 这次英文投放, 20分钟了还没收到简历....
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 擦, 偷懒没翻译jd...
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 晚上翻译成中文的去...
<harajuku> bbbbbddddd: 挣钱不容易啊
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 是啊...
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: sigh...
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 希望清华小哥能过
<bbbbbddddd> harajuku: 我也回点儿本儿
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rtl8723be网卡，看了好多教程，试了一下,发现sudo权限不够，怎么办啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477049 sudo echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0 swlps=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf bash: /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf: 权限不够 爆炸。。我的无线网卡啊，好纠结 zz: C咖
<^k^>  ─> 咖 — 2016-04-06 17:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU登陆界面多了一个用户postgres  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477050 莫名其妙的多了一个用户，今天才注意到，用户名：postgres，都不知道是什么时候搞上去的，我中毒了么？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-06 19:07
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<IsoaSFlus> 哇,还带欢迎词的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU登陆界面多了一个用户postgres  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477050 ubuntu14.04LTS环境 莫名其妙的多了一个用户，今天才注意到，用户名：postgres，都不知道是什么时候搞上去的，我中毒了还是被黑了 问：出现多了一个用户的问题，我应该采用什么方式
<^k^>  ─> 查出这个异状呢？思路是怎样的？ 说明：我不想知道如何隐藏，如何删除这个用户，我 …
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你想要啥词，小学生？
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 组 NAS 了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, ...
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你买那破玩儿，就为nas？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 那个交换机不是
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 那个交换机是帮朋友公司看的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我买了个网件 WNDR3800 路由器，LAN 是千兆口的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我自己家用这个就足够了
<onlylove> 3800?我就记得3700和4300
<Freebuilder> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.SS9VQF&id=521498276454&_u=6kd71vud47c
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 网件NETGEAR WNDR3800 WIFI双频千兆无线路由器 中继 OPENWRT多拨-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 150.00
<onlylove> 不关心，讨论最多的是3700v4和4300，3800关注的貌似不多
<Freebuilder> 联想那个路由退掉后我就买这个了
<Freebuilder> http://img.vim-cn.com/12/6ff7f8307499a291e7079cd0c15996bb27cc21.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 6666
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 路由器啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 买路由器之前可以考虑咨询我.  :-)
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你又要作甚
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 推销ros么
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 昂.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我最近看到一个超级赞的.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 10口 + 无线
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 完美解决办公室问题.
<hk_> 没有人说话？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎样将SSH设置为一直连接（不断线）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477051 ubuntu的SSHD默认是如果客户端长时间不操作SSH就会自动断线，很麻烦。 zz: okudayukiko0 — 2016-04-06 21:21
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【求助】新买的电脑Ubuntu有很大的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477052 首先是关不了机，然后是触控板无法使用（新思的触控板），还有键盘的功能键无法使用，i7 6700hq的cpu只识别了4个线程，求助论坛里的大神，谢谢（系统是ubuntu15.10的） zz: Steve
<^k^>  ─> n_Chen2016 — 2016-04-06 22:02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477053 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug 1.chrome,firefox全屏卡死,全屏看视频容易卡死 2.键盘突然失灵,表现为按键盘没有反应,不按键盘也输出一堆一样的字符 3.鼠标问题,表现为原来为长
<^k^>  ─> 按左键拖动选择,变为不长按也是一样效果 以上问题好像只有长按电源键,强行重启 啊啊, …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477057 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug 1.chrome,firefox全屏卡死,全屏看视频容易卡死 2.键盘突然失灵,表现为按键盘没有反应,或者不按键盘也输出一堆一样的字符 3.鼠标问题,表现为原来
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477058 用了ubuntu14.04lts这么久,总结以下常见bug 1.chrome,firefox全屏卡死,全屏看视频容易卡死 2.键盘突然失灵,表现为按键盘没有反应,或者不按键盘也输出一堆一样的字符 3.鼠标问题,表现为原来
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-07
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：三星SM951 NVMe SSD支持问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477062 新买的“联想小新air13”笔记本电脑，使用的三星SM951 NVMe SSD，笔记本随机带的是win10 home版。 使用U盘安装Ubuntu 14.04 LTS系统，在安装程序中不识别硬盘。 随后进入试用桌面，分别使用 Code:
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想 小新air13 关于三星SM951 NVMe SSD支持问题的求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477063 新买的“联想小新air13”笔记本电脑，使用的三星SM951 NVMe SSD，笔记本随机带的是win10 home版。 使用U盘安装Ubuntu 14.04 LTS系统，在安装程序中不识别硬盘。 随后进入试用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大乱天堂 : 圣诞前,一位牧师在街上散步,看见一家百货公司的橱窗里放了几个曲线玲珑, 身穿蝉纱睡袍的仙女模特儿。 他看了又看,叹一口气说:"如果天使真是这个样子,天堂一定大乱。"
<onlylove> bbbbbddddd: 到底哪个是你啊 Sigh_ZeroCopy
<bbbbbddddd> onlylove: 公司里是 bbbbbddddd
<bbbbbddddd> onlylove: 家里是 Sigh_ZeroCopy
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47761 虽然没怎么用过，不过这字体不是在逼乎被喷成屎了么？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Ubuntu 16.04 将 Noto CJK 作为默认中文字体
<nyfair> 而且有些中文日文同源字用的日文的写法
<Lodd> Hi all
<ubrl> Lodd:点点点.  11:11
<onlylove> nyfair: 知乎那地方，除了雅黑都是渣吧，丽黑毛茸茸的，没法看
<onlylove> nyfair: 思源还没想好统一口径，反正就是丑
<onlylove> nyfair: b站居然在北京有公关职位
<nyfair> onlylove: 都丑，知乎推荐的是苹果那个日文字体
<nyfair> onlylove: 那字体的常见中文基本也全了
<onlylove> 生僻字呢
<nyfair> fallback呗
<onlylove> 老实讲，中文字体生僻字都不一定全
<nyfair> 不过讲道理,noto sans这种我不管丑不丑，本身就有个很严重的问题
<yunfan> nyfair: 你会不会开发app?
<yunfan> onlylove: 工作找到了？
<nyfair> yunfan: 有多少利润？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没，前天电话被外包打爆了
<yunfan> nyfair: 没利润 我想弄个公益型的网站 抓拍交通违规的车牌
<nyfair> onlylove: 外包公司当个manager玩玩？不过挺累的
<onlylove> nyfair: 字体小白求问啥问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 挺好 外包赚钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是manager，是给人打工
<nyfair> onlylove: 门
<yunfan> onlylove: 到时候记得照顾我
<nyfair> onlylove: 中文和日文写法不一样的
<nyfair> noto用的日文写法
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，我tm给外包干了那么多年，你见我赚几分钱了
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么抓呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你个收入比我高的还让我照顾你
<nyfair> onlylove: 老实讲，我们做咨询顾问的本质全是外包
<onlylove> nyfair: 前几天有个发短信的，说交行直招呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 我想了想，大概是卖保险的
<yunfan> nyfair: 用手机摄像头呗 还有一个是行车记录仪 那个不需要开发app 就用户自己传就是了 关键就是 手机可以同时获取图片和位置
<yunfan> onlylove: 你前途不可限量 我是夕阳产业
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，给来个夕阳产业的职位
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然是夕阳产业 哪里有职位可给 你还是求一求其他大佬吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在一堆人在嚷嚷去外包，你还让我去外包
<yunfan> onlylove: 大家都去 说明情况好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个是快坏了，一个是正在坏的路上
<onlylove> yunfan: it外包只对企业有利
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在受益者喊，我们不玩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 人都是理性的 就算正在坏 那也是以后的事 要不然干嘛许多人去
<yunfan> 等到真不行了 那自然有好多人出来
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎样 干不干
<onlylove> yunfan: 怕那时候已经为时已晚
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我早就叫你转开发了 转后端了
<onlylove> yunfan: 开发和后端一样外包啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 人外包电话清楚的很，我这边有测试有开发，看你想要啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 先做测试 自学开发 过一阵转开发
<onlylove> yunfan: 那也是外包啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你先做着再说呗 你现在的问题是技能以及糊口
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不想做外包了
<onlylove> yunfan: 没工作也不做了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就随便你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 搬砖干不干 跟着工地走 食宿都包
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统 ubuntu删掉旧的内核后 启动项没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477064 新手。 ubuntu系统提示更新，但是boot空间不足，我就把几个带imgae和signed 标记的内核，用autoremove删掉了。 结果重启后，就剩 windows boot manager 和 system setep 这两个选项了，咋办？ zz: h
<^k^>  ─> ang719 — 2016-04-07 11:37
<onlylove> yunfan: 能搬早去了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统 ubuntu删掉旧的内核后 启动项没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477065 新手。 早上ubuntu系统提示更新，结果警告boot空间不足，我就把带image和signed标记的内核用autoremove命令删掉了。 结果重启后，ubuntu启动引导没有了，只剩下 windows boot manager 和 system s
<^k^>  ─> etup两个选项了，怎么办？ zz: hang719 — 2016-04-07 11:40
<bbbbbddddd> yuning: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/56e0fc78gw1f2n0vmnva6j207v09vaaw.jpg
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统 ubuntu删掉旧的内核后 启动项没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477065 新手。 早上ubuntu系统提示更新，结果警告boot空间不足，我就把带image和signed标记的内核用autoremove命令删掉了。 结果重启后，ubuntu启动引导没有了，只剩下 windows boot manager 和 system s
<^k^>  ─> etup两个选项了，怎么办？ zz: hang719 — 2016-04-07 11:40
<smake> 中原人又來了。。。。
<luobo> smake: 你是中原人？
<smake> luobo, 對啊
<luobo> smake: 你所谓的中原是哪儿？
<smake> 中部平原
<bbbbbddddd> 中二原始人?
<luobo> 谁用arch
<luobo> 我想问一个问题
<smake> no one use arch here
<smake> 拒絕做中國人。。。！！！
<bbbbbddddd> ...
<bbbbbddddd> luobo: 啥问题?
<luobo> 请把中国两个字去掉
<luobo> 问题就是arch给我的感觉是半成品
<smake> loubo，linux本身就是半成品
<luobo> 同样是用触摸板翻网页，在arch上比较迟钝
<smake> Android才是成品
<bbbbbddddd> luobo: 这个是常见问题. 去 #archlinux问一下就有人帮你解决了
<smake> 中原地區去中國化獨立！！！
<yunfan> nyfair: 忽然想起来  深证交警是奖励你举报的 罚款会分成一部分给你
<luobo> bbbbbddddd: 这只是一例，其他的我还就不说了，这种问题得自己想办法去解决
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 一般来说, 50每单
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 每个月还有500的上限
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 根本不够看的
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 什么？
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 罚款分成
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 为什么有上限？
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 深圳
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 你去问有关部门, 这个上限不是我设定的
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 这些个狗子啊 这是深圳地区的 还是全国都这样？
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 堵车时间去高速路, 拍占用应急车道的车, 一个小时就把这月500块钱赚到了, 剩下时间只能吃土.
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 就深圳啊. 北京都没有举报分成这一说.
<luobo> bbbbbddddd: 政府需要这部分钱
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 这种事情, 你打电话举报, 北京的警察会直接出脏口骂你的
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 那他怎么核实你？ 按身份证？
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 我不知道, 你去深圳交警的微博看看咯
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 这就是南北差距么 南方没钱赚的警察也骂你 这种来钱的干嘛骂 真是
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 他们懒得出警
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 不一定需要出警啊  深证交警那个 人家是微薄上at的 怎么可能出警 都过去好几天了
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 那种需要你有视频/照片证据
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 是不用出警啊
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd:  我就是说这种有照片证据的啊
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 北京交警根本就不支持微博at啊
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 你举报只能打电话让出警啊
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 深圳交警微博支持跟北京需要打电话又不冲突. 不知道你到底在纠结啥
<smake> 誰有google 客服電話？
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 我想知道全国的 最小也要知道北上广的政策
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 没分成也没关系 只要处罚了心理爽就好 所以我要看看各地交通部门可有处罚页面什么的
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: 我也不知道. 我家门口的路, 我走过去顺便录像, 几百辆违规停车的呢. 要是50一辆, 我早就是千万富翁了
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 我只要他们被罚 至于给不给我倒是无所谓
<bbbbbddddd> yunfan: .
<yunfan> bbbbbddddd: 有的人是有心理强迫症的
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 【求助】双系统 ubuntu删掉旧的内核后 启动项没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477065 新手，望大神相助。 早上ubuntu系统提示更新，结果警告boot空间不足，我就把带image和signed标记的内核用autoremove命令删掉了。 结果重启后，ubuntu启动引导没有了，只剩下 win
<^k^>  ─> dows boot manager 和 system setup两个选项了，怎么办？ zz: hang719 — 2016-04-07 11:40
<yunfan> imtxc: 好久不见哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 好久不见咯
<yunfan> 什么时候结婚啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我是说，你这是今天才爬上来
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: ..
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 你在魔都一月租房多钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 2k1
<yunfan> onlylove: 有便宜的 住集装箱的 如果不是跟我哥嫂一起 我倒是真想一个人住一个
<onlylove> yunfan: 你哥在那啊……
<yunfan> onlylove: 他混东方有线
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还以为你一人就那么去了
<yunfan> onlylove: 他一直在这里混 我是一个人就这么去的
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包公司的职位，我怎么说呢，反正我在文思这三年，给我感觉就是，有项目招人，没项目就把你开了，这样有今天没明天的日子很不爽
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果要去外包的话，我现在已经上班一个月了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是希望你先有个收入可以让你有个缓冲期
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里有个全栈，从服务器到前端，3K
<onlylove> yunfan: 人说的很明白，centos nginx php
<{ToT}> //
<{ToT}> ///
<{ToT}> 。。。
<nyfair> 你妹，昨天刚更新了win10 rs1 pre，今天跟我说ubuntu版出来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你家里？？
<nyfair> 3k美刀都不够啊
<lyt> ubuntu 版 什么
<onlylove> 靠，掉线掉线……
<onlylove> 靠，掉线掉线……
<nyfair> lyt: c社帮巨硬搞了个cygwin威力加强版
<onlylove> nyfair: 这哪里是威力加强版
<jusss> onlylove: openwrt的qos用过吗？ luci-app-qos
<onlylove> jusss: 没用过，他们说qos好用的是石像鬼
<onlylove> jusss: 一个改版
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛openwrt的luci-app-qos限速怎么表示ip段呀？ 用CIDR?
<onlylove> nyfair: 这明明虚拟机嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 啊？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你试过了？不是说和wine一个性质的么
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是说能运行原生linux程序嘛，那不是虚拟机是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 石像鬼的好像也不好用。。。traffic control你会吗？来个脚本
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没试，我对那个不感冒
<nyfair> onlylove: wine不是也可以么
<onlylove> nyfair: 10还在虚拟机里面
<onlylove> jusss: 石像鬼不好用就没辙了，
<onlylove> jusss: 那大概你需要强力路由器
<onlylove> 靠，大象呢
<jusss> onlylove: tp-link的ip限速其实很好用
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04LTS无线网卡驱动问题（BCM43142）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477067 小弟刚接触Linux系统，装了Ubuntu14.04LTS，发现没有地方连接wifi 查了下可能是无线网卡驱动的问题，用lspci看了下网卡类型：2:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802
<^k^>  ─> .11b/g/n (rev 01)。去broadcom官网下了驱动后装了但是没有解决问题.. 之后尝试了网上看到的su …
<onlylove> jusss: 那你就用tp自己的东西
<yunfan> nyfair: 目前连tmux都支持不了 我真不知道是谁负责的项目
<jusss> onlylove: 这个是netgear
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，那个win10版的ubuntu？
<onlylove> jusss: 那我没办法，你自己看着办，tc的话有手册
<nyfair> archlinux终于可以删了
<onlylove> 原来牛牛还留着arch
<onlylove> 其实讲起来，arch个人用还是蛮不错的
 * onlylove 刚听说有冤大头买了金聚德
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 到底是威力加强的cygwin？
<nyfair> 不知道啊，看看gcc编译出的是.dll还是.so就知道了
<IsoaSFlus> 有玩过android studio的吗?这货可以用openjdk吗?
<nyfair> 可以，但是推荐xamarin，可以不写java
<nyfair> 还能同步做ios版
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 怎么安装驱动！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477068 买了个UGREEN的USB2Ether的网卡，其驱动程序Linux文件夹下有4个文件：*.c/h,makefile，readme。 readme中提到： ------------ Prepare to build the driver, you need the Linux kernel sources installed on the build machine, and make sure that th
<^k^>  ─> e version of the running kernel must match the installed kernel sources. If you don't have the kernel sources, you ca …
<IsoaSFlus> 好像很厉害的样子
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 cygwin 是兼容层 跟bsd那个差不多
<yunfan> onlylove: cygwin是编译成win 这个是elf本身就支持了
<nyfair> yunfan: 所以后缀到底是.dll还是.so
<yunfan> 不过我觉得可能主要就是实现了 ld嘛
<nyfair> 那mingw呢？
<yunfan> nyfair: 既然是原文件执行 当然是.so
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 新版的android已经用openjdk了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 但是旧版android还是oracle jdk
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以问题在android身上，而不是jdk身上
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 换成openjdk8现在能打开了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 实际上就是intel那个ide的改版
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以有问题也是google的锅
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 不过android studio提示建议我用oracle jdk
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你管他
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以androidstudio这种四不像，也就玩玩andriod了
<nyfair> 何必呢
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 要么eclipse要么intellij idea
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 反正我印象里面lij idea可以用openjdk
<nyfair> 讲道理，给android写app简直艹蛋，java搞不定的还要用jni
<IsoaSFlus> 我就先装装看的
<onlylove> nyfair: 有钱赚即可
<yunfan> 出个tinycc那样就圆满了
<nyfair> bellard的东西太geek
<yunfan> 但是 我喜欢
<yunfan> tinycc和tinygl
<nyfair> ffmpeg?
<yunfan> 那个不关我事
<nyfair> solidot和linuxtoy那俩傻逼编辑，事情来龙去脉完全不清楚就黑国产播放器和耻辱柱那事
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈,这个Xamarin 是用c#开发移动端的程序的?
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 是啊
<IsoaSFlus> sad
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 艹艹写界面简直亦可赛艇
<nyfair> 反观某java
<nyfair> 当年ffmpeg的耻辱柱根本不是为了ffmpeg树的，是为media player classic树的，因为那玩意的作者gabest是bellard的继任者的基友
<nyfair> 多年过去了，gabest早就不玩那玩意去搞游戏机模拟器了，media player classic也被人fork成了mpc-hc，ffmpeg自己都撤下了这玩意。还剩一堆傻吊国人天天扯这个
<nyfair> onlylove: 你说这堆国人是不是病的不轻
<MangHuoEr> 李老板呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 国内喜欢陈芝麻烂谷子，而且有些东西实效性太强
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是国内不知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 就比方说，yinwang这货
<onlylove> nyfair: 都投奔windows多年了，然后还有人拿着他愤青的文章奉为圭臬
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈用什么视频播放器?
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 用哪个不都一样么，这年头啥播放器都是ffmpeg
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 说白了都是壳
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 谁也不比谁高贵，最多看哪个功能多
<nyfair> 当然windows有个强力渲染器madvr
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 网页里播放的视频文件,缓存在哪里?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477069 在网页里播放的一段视频,在哪里可以找到缓存文件?并取出,保存? zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-04-07 13:51
<yunfan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiSASYA4pew   onlylove 看这个  /dev 下还是有一些东西不行
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Hot!! Video Demo Linux Command Line di Windows 10 - YouTube
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似棒子壳多一些，啥kmplayer potplayer
<nyfair> onlylove: 棒子壳确实做得好啊
<nyfair> kmplayer是最早支持多字幕的
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=477069，追着打脸
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 网页里播放的视频文件,缓存在哪里? - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 联通这网最近也不太好……
<onlylove> nyfair: 玩具浏览器，firefox么？
<luobo> nyfair: 是个妹子啊
<nyfair> onlylove: firefox是用hash做文件名的，chrome更傻，直接数字编号
<jusss> onlylove: 我想不明白为啥Openwrt不自带qos,而且安装它的qos还那么差，难道老外都不用qos吗？一个路由器最重要的不就是qos吗
<jusss> 一个连qos都做不好的路由器。。。
<luobo> nyfair: 人家lainme也是妹子
<onlylove> jusss: openwrt有qos啊……你编译的时候选上，不过老实说，效果一般就是了
<onlylove> jusss: openwrt严格讲，不是路由器
<jusss> onlylove: 我设置了，怎么没顶用。。。
<jusss> onlylove: luci-app-qos
<jusss> 设置了，根本就没限速。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那是luci
<jusss> 而且还不写怎么限制一个ip段
<onlylove> jusss: 还有个叫qos-scripts的
<onlylove> jusss: 网段可以加子网掩码
<jusss> onlylove: luci-app-qos用的就是qos-scripts
<luobo> lainme妹子的博客改版了啊
<onlylove> jusss: qos和限速是两回事
<jusss> onlylove: 那我要设置192.168.2.1到192.168.2.250我得写4个地址呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你要限速就限速
<jusss> onlylove: 192.168.2.2/25 192.168.2.130/26 192.168.2.226/28 192.168.2.242/29
<onlylove> jusss: 如果tc不限速，你就自己写
<onlylove> jusss: 你理解可变长子网掩码不
<jusss> onlylove: 真烦，最后还得自己写tc
<jusss> onlylove: 早忘了你这名词是啥了
<jusss> onlylove: 你来个192.168.2.2-250的
<onlylove> jusss: 你这给的可是限制了4个子网，不是2.1到2.250
<onlylove> jusss: 子网掩码2552552550？
<jusss> onlylove: 一个子网，你用CIDR来表示下2.2-2.250咋写
<onlylove> jusss: 要是192.168.2.1/24的话我还真不清楚，因为没写过
<jusss> onlylove: 192.168.2.0/24里把192.168.2.2-250表示下咋写？
<onlylove> jusss: 你的需求根本不是那么回事！
<jusss> 那是怎么回事
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己知道，我反正不知道
<jusss> 我怎么知道呀。。。
<jusss> huntxu: 牛牛在吗
<huntxu> julianwa: ?
<huntxu> jusss: ?
<onlylove> jusss: https://www.amazon.cn/%E6%80%9D%E7%A7%91%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%AD%A6%E9%99%A2%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8BCCNA-Exploration-%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E5%9F%BA%E7%A1%80%E7%9F%A5%E8%AF%86-%E6%88%B4%E4%BC%8A/dp/B001O855DE/475-6900364-6333227?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 《思科网络技术学院教程CCNA Exploration:网络基础知识(附赠光盘1张)》 戴伊 (Dye.M.A.), 麦克唐纳 (McDonald.R.), 鲁菲 (Rufi.A.W.), 思科系统公司【摘要 书评 试读】图书 pp: ￥ 30.00
<nyfair> 从入门到转行？
<jusss> huntxu: 192.168.2.0/24里如果要表示192.168.2.2-250这个ip段怎么写？
<jusss> 一个子网，子网掩码255.255.255.0
<huntxu> jusss: 没明白
<onlylove_> 今天这咋回事！
<onlylove_> huntxu: 给 jusss 表示下 C类子网的 192.168.2.2到192.168.2.250
<jusss> huntxu: 我有一个路由器，我要限速192.168.2.2到192.168.2.250
<jusss> huntxu: 就一个局域网，我能用/xx这种方式来表达这个ip段吗
<huntxu> jusss: 太杂了，基本不可能
<huntxu> 非要写得写好多个
<luobo> 这让我想起了虚拟主机之类的，先把2段地址全禁了，再把需要的ip放开，主要看路由器支持不
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，其实刚才发帖子那个用户，只是想保存视频而已，所以用插件就好
<jusss> huntxu: 192.168.2.2/25 192.168.2.130/26 192.168.2.226/28	192.168.2.242/29 是不是这样写？
<jusss> 需要写4个或5ge
<huntxu> jusss: 不是
<jusss> huntxu: 那咋写
<huntxu> jusss: 192.168.2.2/25和192.168.2.0/25是等价的，剩下的你自己研究
<huntxu> 反正我说了非要写得写好多个
<jusss> huntxu: 你确信是/25而不是/24?
<jusss> 192.168.2.0/24才是0到255吧
<huntxu> jusss: 啥意思，那个/25是你写的
<jusss> huntxu: 192.168.2.2/25 是192.168.2.2到192.168.2.129呀
<huntxu> jusss: 谁告诉你的。。。
<jusss> 2^(32-n)
<jusss> huntxu: 2^(32-n)
<huntxu> jusss: 192.168.2.2/25和192.168.2.0/25都表示192.168.2.0-192.168.2.127
<huntxu> 等价
<huntxu> jusss: 回去学掩码， onlylove 已经给你书了
<onlylove> jusss: 一个vlsm就把你搞成这样
<jusss> onlylove: 我不会这个
<jusss> luci-app-qos都不给例子
<onlylove> jusss: 子网掩码不是32位嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 有多少个1,后面就写几
<jusss> huntxu: 哪个镜像的qos比较好？
<jusss> qos我意思是限速的那种
<huntxu> jusss: 通常做法，纯用tc的话，把192.168.2.0/24一起限制了，用高优先级的filter挑掉不限制的那些
<huntxu> jusss: 不过这个办法蛮笨
<huntxu> 这么非机器的做法，当然用iptables mark一下特定那段地址然后用tc对着mark限制了
<huntxu> iptables这种才是用来写range的
<huntxu> jusss: 没用过，反正我能自己写...
<jusss> huntxu: 那有文件没，让我抄下
<huntxu> jusss: google
<onlylove> jusss: 192.168.1.0/24就表示有24个1，就是255.255.255.0
<onlylove> huntxu: 简单粗暴，我喜欢
<onlylove> huntxu: 这种笨办法通常是最有效的
<onlylove> 我在想v6有没有netmask这个概念
<huntxu> onlylove: 有啊，network prefix
<jusss> 不会tc...我还是刷个石像鬼算了
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 域名解析的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477070 我的/etc/hosts设置如下 127.0.0.1localhost ::1 localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters 127.0.0.1 hwy.local/wp 127.0.0.1 hwy.local/test 本机ip是192.168.1.101。 ping hwy.local/wp PING hwy.local/wp (127.0.0.1) 56(84)
<^k^>  ─> bytes of data. 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.029 ms 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0 …
 * IsoaSFlus 想接触一门解释语言,学哪个好?
<hportsnap_els9> python3
<lc0127> 各位大神,第一次用irssi不知道怎么修改ircname
<lc0127> 0.0
<harajuku> IsoaSFlus: Python 3
<harajuku> lc0127: \nick whatever
<lc0127> thanks
<onlylove> 你们这群熊孩子，ruby不比python强么
<lc0127> 0.0我这种学硬件的只会一门
<onlylove> 学硬件的安心学夕甲甲
<hportsnap_els9> python是脚本之王。
<onlylove> 没准连夕甲甲都不用学，直接C
<lc0127> 问题是我学的是c,嘻嘻
<onlylove> python教徒果然可怕
<hportsnap_els9> c有不是解释的
<hportsnap_els9> ruby难读的要死
<lc0127> 感觉学前端的要会好多语言
<lc0127> 我就打算下学期学一下verilog就米有了^.^
<harajuku> 前端简直抓狂
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • kbuntu15.10无法连接中文wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477071 之前一直用windows或ubuntu14.04连接学校的wifi，windows能正常显示，ubuntu显示乱码但是没有字符缺失，这两个系统都能成功连接。 但是我后来用kubuntu15.10搜索热点，显示学校的wifi是有菱形
<luobo> 学习解释型语言用于什么呢
<luobo> 各有各的用处
<onlylove> python教徒会说python是万能的
<luobo> python能吃屎吗？
<luobo> 吃一个看看
<luobo> 所以说没有什么东西的是万能的
<luobo> 这么明显的悖论
<huntxu> harajuku: 大神你也在写前端吗
<harajuku> huntxu: 不写啊, 我资质不够
<huntxu> harajuku: 大神莫谦虚
<luobo> 我刚才是不是伤人了
<luobo> 我道歉，对不起
<onlylove> 啥公司都TM给我打电话，那么重的鼻音
<feifan00x> 现在隐私保不住啊，各种资料黑市都有卖，甚至精确到门牌号
<onlylove> luobo: 你没有伤人，你只是伤了你自己
<onlylove> feifan00x: 卖就卖呗
<hportsnap_els9> python是社区的，ruby是个人主义的！
<feifan00x> 不怕推销  就怕诈骗
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好久不见啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 乖
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: momo
<MangHuoEr> 有啥好事不
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 有好事儿啊, 跟你说过的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: ... 那算好事么
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 太算了, 终于轻松了,
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: ....
<MangHuoEr> 牛
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 唉对了，你以前住的那个小区叫啥来着
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 这几天都没敢问，是知道你那是好事坏事...
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 朝阳公园西里北区
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好嘛
<onlylove> 朝阳公园，风俗店壕果然住好地方
<harajuku> 那边是挺不错的
 * harajuku afk
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你用的移动哪个套餐，我看流量都很贵啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你觉得他会差钱？
 * MangHuoEr 实在忍受不了联通的信号了 
<MangHuoEr> 我要换全网通
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 当然了，这里谁不差钱啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 移动4G就那几个套餐
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 有个新用户入网的活动好像还不错
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你自己看，他明明差流量，不差钱
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你不怕手机烧sim卡了？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 108 的套餐，每月返不少好像
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 108好贵，我记得有个68的还是多少的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不过不爽的是，带 4 的号码和不带 4 的返的钱不一样，真是逗
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 每月返 60 的
<MangHuoEr> 65
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 58/m
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 带4就带4吧，你要连号4，没准还买不到
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我不在意这个
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 比方说188XXXX4444
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 但是区分对待不就不俗昂了
<MangHuoEr> 不爽了
<MangHuoEr> 有啥安卓机推荐么
<MangHuoEr> 双卡的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 三星烧过我的卡
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: xperia z5 premium
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 大法好？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我靠，这个贵
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你觉得谁闲的没事5K买个破烂
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我买安卓就是图个性价比啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 过几天看看魅蓝 note3
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 双卡你要是不买三丧，不买xperia，那就安心买国产
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 国产双卡简直标配
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 然后不在乎性价比就直接蓝和绿
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 别
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 不嫌弃华为就直接荣耀6P
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我用过绿的机器，不错的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我这么辛苦的混一线城市就是为了不用蓝v绿
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 除了没所谓的性价比
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我不买honor6p因为那货太大
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 5.5 /
<MangHuoEr> ?
<MangHuoEr> 还是 6？
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 5.5
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 5.5 还大？
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你不嫌弃就去买啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 一千多块的机器
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 这不是买不到
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 就在等了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你鬼扯，荣耀6P你买不到？
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: http://item.jd.com/2391709.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【荣耀6 plus】荣耀 6 Plus (PE-TL10) 3GB+32GB内存版 晨曦金 移动联通双4G手机 双卡双待双通【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我要买魅蓝
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 那你去买吧
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 说了在等。。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04 双屏设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477074 首先，在windows系统下可以双屏显示。 然后，在Ubuntu系统下使用开源驱动（nouveau）可以监测到两个显示器，但是副显示器黑屏 Code: DVI-I-0 connected VGA connected 最后，安装Nidia驱动后，只能监测到一个显示器
<^k^>  ─> 。 Code: lehyu@Lehyu:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 connecte …
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 被bugme逼疯想砸手机的时候别忘了通知我直播
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 反正我就拿来打电话
<penn> 买个防水的比较实在，在洗衣机里洗过一次就值回来了。
 * harajuku 用魅族一年多了, 不root 不刷 装官方Google框架 挺好用的啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 魅蓝没有NFC, 没有快冲, 而且太大
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 5 就好了...
<MangHuoEr> 5 寸就好了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 而且太低端了, 相机效果什么的很差, 别光看性价比
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好嘛，那有啥安卓机器推荐不
<MangHuoEr> mx5 也是 5.5
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你看，给你推荐xperia z5你不要
 * harajuku 我等下一个魅族MX, android 6的, 有小屏幕就选小屏幕的
<onlylove> 魅族也就和小米斗下了
<onlylove> 两家除了性价比毫无特色的手机
 * harajuku AFK
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助啊，各位大神，，，执行”grub-install/dev/sda”有误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477075 小弟想在我win10的电脑上安装Ubuntu，按着网上的步骤来，却出现问题，执行”grub-install/dev/sda”有误，这是为什么啊，哪位大神能帮忙解决，感激不尽～ zz: fkcong —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-04-07 17:28
<luobo> 像这种grub-install错，我都不确定是什么原因
<luobo> 我也遇见过，不过是grub title写成中文的，在chroot里执行这个过不去
<luobo> 有没有遇到过？
<luobo> 是不是这帖子就沉了
<yunfan> 刚出门买了个折叠车
<IsoaSFlus> 卧槽,那个lc0127也是学ee的啊,碰到同行了
 * onlylove 忘了还信用卡……
<luobo> 我同学还怂恿我办呢
<luobo> 听说欠几块钱，几年后就是上千
<luobo> 多的是叫滞纳金吗？
<luobo> 银行真会赚钱
<yunfan> 浦发曾经打电话给我说 可以给我打40万体验下贷款
<yunfan> 被我坚决拒绝了
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在银行这么大方？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问为何提示没有发现软件包呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477076 按http://how-to.cc/get-a-displaylink-video-adapter-working-with-ubuntu-12-04这里的教程运行apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink提示找不到软件包 于是搜索，找到http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/precise/amd64/xser
<^k^>  ─> ver-xorg-video-displaylink/download 参照它添加了一句deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ft ... cn-archiv …
<onlylove> yunfan: http://v2.freep.cn/3tb_160407195911bwhy512293.png
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有个asp的
<yan1> 有活人吗
<yan1> 木有活人？？？
<memyself> ?
<memyself> yan
<memyself> yan1:?
<IsoaSFlus> yan1, 我是活的
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy 不知道
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 感觉 yan1 问了谁是活的之后自己就死了...
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 至少问完之后自己就变成哑巴了
 * onlylove 打算种迷迭香增强记忆力，最近总忘事
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 这管用嘛?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 管用我马上买!
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 最近我的AD越来越严重了.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我就是有事情要和你说，然后突然想不起来了！
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 已经在吃DHA了, 不过感觉效果不是很好.
<yunfan> onlylove: 不可能有用 真有用早就有 提取物药片卖了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我现在靠咖啡来让大脑活跃一点儿, 这个确实有用.
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实有用没用的，经常有些事情突然间就忘了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> yunfan: 咖啡因胶囊有用吗?
<onlylove> yunfan: 就好比1分钟钱我想着要做啥，然后突然有人打岔，然后就忘了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里那JD你看了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 感觉如何
<yunfan> onlylove: onlylove 坑跌
<onlylove> yunfan: 那已经很不错了……老实说，我如果会php，我有点想回去
<yunfan> onlylove: 回去就是等死
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不能在帝都买房子，早晚要死
<yunfan> onlylove: 不一定要买房 你像我这个收入就可以一直租房了
<yunfan> 我上床了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: php学啊, 很简单的.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 你先看jd
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 在那儿?
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: http://v2.freep.cn/3tb_160407195911bwhy512293.png
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 能看不，不能我换个网站
<jusss> onlylove: 你还在用debian?
<onlylove> jusss: 用啊，咋了
<jusss> onlylove: archlinux上的xorg issue问题都5个多月了，也没修完呢。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 啥问题啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 我不清楚呢
<jusss> onlylove: xorg问题或intel驱动，用sna会画面撕裂
<jusss> onlylove: 需要改回uxa...
<onlylove> jusss: sna是啥……
<jusss> onlylove: 2013年那会因为画面撕裂从uxa改回sna,现在又要该回去，擦
<jusss> onlylove: i卡的加速
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，我看电影都是windows干的活
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在arch都好几个月不更新了，就因为这个问题，到现在还尼玛没修完
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事情
<onlylove> jusss: 喷intel
<jusss> onlylove: 貌似是xorg的问题。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不清楚，arch还建议用modesetting
<jusss> dri3
<jusss> onlylove: dri3和modesetting和i915 vaappi都啥关系,都忘光了
<jusss> onlylove: mpv看片神器，快进从不卡，vaapi硬解，非常流畅
<jusss> onlylove: mpv貌似基于mplayer2, 完爆vlc之流，而且字幕显示比mplayer强多了
<onlylove> jusss: mplayer2我就觉得字体还成，用过一阵子xbmc，再然后就没继续看了，vaapi太麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 又不用你自己编译，有啥麻烦的，都是现成的
<jusss> onlylove: archlinux下有现成的mplayer-vaapi和mpv，都支持vaapi还不用自己编译，多好
<onlylove> jusss: debian好像没有，我没注意，因为有正事要做
<onlylove> jusss: 我玩的时候都开windows的
<jusss> onlylove: 我写了简单的窗口弹出器，可以在bash python等脚本里用，你要不要呀
<jusss> 弹出信息通知用的
<onlylove> jusss: 你先自己玩几天，然后放github上
<onlylove> jusss: 我对那个没兴趣
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 这要求不低啊
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 刚才跟妹子打电话去了
<jusss> onlylove: https://github.com/jusss/code/blob/bla2/lisp/notifier.rkt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: code/notifier.rkt at bla2 · jusss/code · GitHub
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 再秀妹子我隔着网线烧你
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: jquery, ajax, mysql, php
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我家里工作就这样，万能
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 这典型全栈
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 恩, 能理解, 小地方嘛
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 有问题都要顶上去
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 也没问题啊
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 实际上不是要多专业，你只要能糊弄过去就成
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 感觉反而能学更多东西
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 是啊, 能让问题绕过去/不影响系统就可以了
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 反正只要windows+ie是ok的，其他不用管
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不过工资3k...
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我那平均也就差不多这价格吧
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 住家里?
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 反正低于3K不好找人
<jusss> onlylove: 人家ie看flash都不怎么占cpu连风扇都不转，linux下看flash简直就跟编译内核一样，
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 对啊，自行车15分钟
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: 那还行
<onlylove> jusss: 这是adobe的锅
<jusss> onlylove: 我比较好奇osx会咋样
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 从操作系统角度来讲, 本来就是windows好.
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy iocp比epoll开发者友好多了. 
<onlylove> jusss: osx也疯
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: windows有些流氓进程干不掉呀
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 说的就跟linux你干的掉似的
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 而且各种钩子，而且有些文件权限设置不是很好
<onlylove> jusss: 来，干掉init给我看
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: linux就是普通用户太少, 360懒得管
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 有呀，360 for linux
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 流氓软件做linux版本没效益. 不然照耀弄
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 我知道有啊, 但是没好好做啊
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 每20分钟唤醒一次，扫描硬盘，
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: linux问题太多，所以就没用户了。。。比如这个xorg更新搞的画面撕裂，或者插个u盘文件乱码，
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 还有linux的自带浏览器竟然不支持flash,而且看个flash简直就能当暖手宝了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 你喷都没喷到点子上
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 那你来说
<jusss> 游戏太少？
<jusss> 网银不支持？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 我刚才就说过了
<jusss> 没有扣扣 微信？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> linux对开发者不友好.
<onlylove> 你们别闹腾了，如果这世界上没有微软，世界就清净了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 想在linux下做开发太难了
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 那bsd和osx呢
<jusss> onlylove: 你会设SPF记录吗？
<jusss> 域名的SPF记录
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 没了解过. 我记得bsd的kqueue比epoll还复杂
<onlylove> jusss: 没搞过
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> 但是epoll不支持disk IO.
<onlylove> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 好像bsd支持
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> onlylove: kqueue支持
<jusss> windows的superfetch和windows defender没事就喜欢大量读写硬盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你不知道要把这俩关了，不然卡死么
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 没有好用的os, 你写个吧
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 买个记事本就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 这东西就和编程语言一样，要么有人用，被人骂，要么没人用
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，谁骂过yin语言
<onlylove> jusss: 除了yinwang，没人见过啥样
<jusss> 淫王
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉设计语言比设计系统有意思，我胡说的
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 牛牛来设计一门语言吧
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 不会. 语言设计本身, 我就喜欢ruby
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 但是我最喜欢用的语言是golang, 虽然设计烂, 但是好用.
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 然后不停的end end end
 * Sigh_ZeroCopy 写了go, 就没办法继续写c了. 
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: end怎么了?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 一个符号而已
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 对表达能力又不影响
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 不怎么，我胡说的
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: s-exp还不是一堆))))
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: c还不是一堆}}}}
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 就py没有, 你看py那个鸟样子
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: bash还一堆;
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 用什么符号根本就没关系. 这不是关注重点.
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: py的缩进太坑爹，如果一个函数的长度超过了屏幕，里面又多个缩进，最外面再写时就呵呵了
<jusss> 得翻到上个屏幕看下位置，再翻到下个屏幕，tab几下，再返回看看对不对。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 这就是你的问题了
<jusss> s-exp感觉最大的好处就是变量名终于可以用连字符-了！
<jusss> 每次用下划线不感觉麻烦吗，得按shift-
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 这个也不是s-exp的好处. 只是lisp没这个限制, 而且恰好lisp用的是s-exp.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 命名限制里面最恼人的是!和?
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 别的语言又支持-在变量名的吗？
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 还不允许数字开头，都允许_开头，都不允许数字开头
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 开头是为了parser好写. 那会儿写parser水平不像现在这么高
<jusss> 如果c的那个是年代限制，那现在这么多年过去了，怎么那些语言的变量命名还是那一套
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 1exx 是有别的用途
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 现在水平高了，也没见那个语言允许呀，不还是c那一套
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 简单起见就都避免了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 不然怎么用科学计数法
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 何况用数字开头没有任何显而易见的好处
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 以及, 数字开头的话, 还得多一个要求, 就是必须包含一个字母或者_
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 不然111是直接量还是变量名?
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 只会更复杂
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 位置呀
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 以及, 一堆js框架造的DSL都支持用-的
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 你都是在纠结完全没必要的东西
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我一直都在胡说
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: go的多线程是绿色的还是系统的？
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 绿
<jusss> ruby的是绿色的吧
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: ruby是系统线程
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 速度会差很多吗？
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: ruby是绿色的呀
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: py的是系统单线程，是不是更搞笑。。。
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: import threading
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 你别扯了
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 懒得跟你说了.
<Sigh_ZeroCopy> jusss: 这么多年过去了, 你还是这么弱
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 我胡说的呀
<jusss> Sigh_ZeroCopy: 也没几年呀，哪有那么多年
<jusss> 我毕业还没2年呢，好像我很老似的
<jusss> 不喜欢说，拉倒，我看片去了
<jusss> 有GIL,多线程也变成了单线程，我胡说的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-08
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 除了Ubuntu,还有哪些发行版的官方源自带lowlatency(RT-preempt)内核?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477084 除了Ubuntu,还有哪些发行版的官方源自带lowlatency(RT-preempt)内核? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-08 2:03
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 文件系统挂载失败，导致不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477086 widon@widon-X401A:~$ dmesg | grep mount [ 2.587038] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [ 5.010011] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point. [ 8.307233] EXT4-f
<^k^>  ─> s (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro [ 14.255011] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 文件系统挂载失败，导致不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477087 widon@widon-X401A:~$ dmesg | grep mount [ 2.587038] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [ 5.010011] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point. [ 8.307233] EXT4-f
<^k^>  ─> s (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro [ 14.255011] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 一个#号将UBUNTU搞坏的故事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477088 环境：笔记本 UBUNTU14.04 LTS 一直以来，都是使用的无线网络，很正常，昨天，由于网络环境变化，需要在不同网络中切换，在UBUNTU中同时配置了有线的pppoe拔号，然后又切换到了无线，这时提
<^k^>  ─> 示有线网卡未托管，在万恶的百度搜解决方法，找到一篇让我将修改/etc/network/interfaces文 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 两张截图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477089 启动器终于可以放在底部了，不过我习惯放在左面了 目前只有左面和底部两个选项 来自下面的网址， 不过我知道的有点晚 http://digi.163.com
<onlylove> 这年头啥人都能做HR了，别人公司的名字念错了就念错了，关系也搞不对
<onlylove> 文思汉辉的哪个公司，呵呵，我要是说vmware，是不是文思和EMC都要和我急
<onlylove> 这种中国话都说不明白的，是怎么入职的！
<lc0127> 哪位大神可以告诉我一下元搜索是什么么？
<lc0127> 还有和普通的google搜索有什么区别
<lc0127> 😁
<bohr> 你们好：）
<lc0127> :)
<bohr> Topic中这个网址：http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2 挂了
<ubrl> bohr: ⇪ 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html -- unhandled response
<torrey_> 1
<all-l28> hello
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  11:57
<all-l28> hi
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  11:57
<all-l28> is
<all-l28> hello
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  12:04
<all-l28> is anyone here?
<all-l28> .
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo> lainme: 原来你这么热心啊
<yuning> shengyao, 黑女巫:沉睡魔咒
 * IsoaSFlus 中午好
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 是不是吃饱了
<IsoaSFlus> luobo, 还行,我一般7分饱
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 我要减肥了，肚子和脸上全是肉
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 虽然不是太多，但是影响形象
<IsoaSFlus> luobo, 多运动
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:25
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:25
<sjd_zeus> O(_)O
<sjd_zeus> s
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:30
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 多个非官方内核源码补丁是否会发生冲突?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477090 多个非官方内核源码补丁是否会发生冲突? 比如下载了一个官方内核源码,然后有两个感兴趣的补丁A和B,打完补丁A又打补丁B,然后编译,这样会不会出问题? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 04-08 13:51
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有无分享ccache缓存的途径?感觉这样就像发布二进制包一样,但打源码补丁时可以更快编译.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477091 有无分享ccache缓存的途径?感觉这样就像发布二进制包一样,但打源码补丁时可以更快编译. zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-08 13:55
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 怎么才能知道编译一个源码需要的内存空间？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477093 如题， 话说我在大概去年就开始编译源码了， 但是那个时候使用的是time make -j{cores +1}d的编译方法，这个方法需要的内存数目是相对较小的，不需要多少的内存就可以编译完成
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 修改时区失败，求大神帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477094 lab@ubuntu:~$ date Fri Apr 8 01:24:38 CDT 2016 ##这是当前时间 lab@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/localtime -l lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 Apr 8 01:24 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago ##当前时区Chicago lab@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /usr/sha
<^k^>  ─> re/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime ##修改时区为Shanghai [sudo] password for lab: lab@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/loc …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu64位（14.10）更新源出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477096 试过网上的好多方法，将源设置为163的之后，每次更新都提示下面的错误： 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com utopic InRelease 忽略 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 trusty InRelease 命中 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10
<^k^>  ─> 006 trusty Release.gpg 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com utopic-security InRelease 命中 <a class="postlink" href=&q
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 猫是公网IP后的几个疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477100 今天咨询了下电信客服，他说分配给我的猫的是公网IP，然后用网线直连电脑与猫就可以使电脑获得公网IP。 有如下几个疑问： 1. 猫获得了公网IP，用网线直连电脑就可以使电脑获得公网IP了吗
<^k^>  ─> ？我的理解不是的，求解答。 2. 假设如他所说，那我网线直连路由不就可以使路由得到 …
<biubiubiu> .
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  16:43
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  18:06
<luobo>  /quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 玩电脑玩疯了 : 我有个同学,不知道是不是玩电脑玩疯了。 今天下了一场雨,地上很滑,他不小心滑了一下,结果你猜他说什么,"我操,好卡！" 我对他彻底无语了！
<lc0127> (^v^)
<lc0127> 话说元搜索是什么?和google search 有什么区别?
<lc0127> 有人指点可以私我,^.^
<IsoaSFlus> lc0127, 你是学ee的?
<lc0127> IsoaSFlus 学硬件,没事也喜欢瞎折腾0.0
<IsoaSFlus> 那不就是ee吗
<IsoaSFlus> lc0127,
<lc0127> 但是我的专业是通信工程
<IsoaSFlus> 通信不就属于ee吗
<lc0127> 貌似不是
<IsoaSFlus> 我这边通信都在电子系里的
<lc0127> 我们好像都是理论
<lc0127> 我们专业被分到理学院了
<IsoaSFlus> 唉,看来是我学校太烂
<IsoaSFlus> 你大九
<IsoaSFlus> 大几
<lc0127> 都只学电路和通信原理什么的
<lc0127> 大二
<IsoaSFlus> 我也大二～
<lc0127> 握手
<IsoaSFlus> 我学电子的
<lc0127> 私聊吧
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 同样的声卡硬件，Ubuntu(Linux)下的驱动会比Windows下的差吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477102 我有个bose的有源耳机，听一些无损音乐时好像感觉不明显。 问题：同样的声卡硬件，Ubuntu(Linux)下的驱动会比Windows下的差吗？ zz: kashu — 2016-04-08 19:26
<smake> all mates
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  21:45
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 16.04奇葩的显示被屏蔽的核显  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477103 如图： 2016-04-08 18-53-15屏幕截图.png 型号：蓝天P375sma； 处理器：I7-4710mq（有核显） 显卡：GTX880m 系统：win10企业版/ubuntu16.04双系统 375sma是双卡模具，所以出厂默认是屏蔽掉核显，结果
<^k^>  ─> 装完16.04发现核启用了，回win10就是正常只有独显，之前装的其它版本ubuntu也是只有独显 …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • BQ的ubuntu手机能不能用联通的卡？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477104 如题。我在bq的网站上看介绍好像只能用GSM,那就是说不能用联通的卡喽。我理解的正确不？ zz: wisner — 2016-04-08 22:51
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-09
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装Burg出现的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477107 目前版本为Ubuntu16.04,名称为ubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso按照网上的教程想要安装Burg美化启动界面。 如上图，很漂亮的启动界面吧。 安装Burg教程教程网上一大把，但都没有成功。例如官方教程 https://help
<^k^>  ─> .ubuntu.com/community/Burg 提示如下： Code: root@token:~# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg  sudo add-a
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 今天周六，都在补觉，别闹腾，还有，今天大概没什么人，工作日人多
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 用me所有人都会接到通知吗?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: notice
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: me是动作
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 还有，别犯傻用notice，小心被op踢掉
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 噫，我还是不作死了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 没啥，今天op应该不在
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04单系统，开机进入登陆界面会自动暴力重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477109 问题如题，因为只是单系统，所以使用了整块硬盘，但是懒得分区就没去管他。 但是发现一个大问题。 每次笔记本插上电开机的时候，通过了grub2的引导，同时屏幕上也
<^k^>  ─> 有一些指令刷过（16进制的），进入到登陆界面，刚想要输入密码登陆，突然电脑就自动 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Lubuntu删除了XTerm后黑屏无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477110 系统带的有XTerm还有UTXerm还有个LXTerminal，一样的东西为什么搞三个？强迫症犯了，就去软件中心找到了XTerm删除了。然后看到应用更新好了，点击了"重启"，启动后仅仅左上角一个下划
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Lubuntu删除了XTerm后黑屏无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477111 系统带的有XTerm还有UTXerm还有个LXTerminal，一样的东西为什么搞三个？强迫症犯了，就去软件中心找到了XTerm删除了。然后看到应用更新好了，点击了"重启"，启动后仅仅左上角一个下划
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：关于15.10 sudo tee -a 无效命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477112 按照http://dhalperi.github.io/linux-80211n-csitool/installation.html上的指令。 输入：echo iface wlan0 inet manual | sudo tee-a/etc/network/interfaces 显示：sudo: tee-a/etc/network/interfaces：找不到命令 是因为15.10文
<^k^>  ─> 件位置不一样了吗 萌新不懂，求帮忙 zz: 古月心 — 2016-04-09 10:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 酬谢！重启后自动还原如何实现？酬谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477113 ubuntu系统重启、关机、断电后，系统自动还原，就像冰点还原那样？如何才能实现？有办法的朋友请联系我，解决后酬谢。加我QQ私聊：18833911 zz: okyzh — 2016-04-09 10:50
<niac> wine
<hao> #C
<tracyone> 有木有荒野猎人，求链接
 * IsoaSFlus 快被bug搞死了
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有c/c++大神啊,想问下程序中某个函数在执行return时出错一般是什么问题?
<alvin_rxg> IsoaSFlus: 什么可能都有，还是看出错时的信息吧
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 段错误
<alvin_rxg> IsoaSFlus: 顾名思义。 segment fault 一般是哪里的内存越界
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 我知道啊,我就是找不到哪里越界了...为什么会在return的时候报段错误...
<alvin_rxg> IsoaSFlus: return 的数据给别人用了?别人出错了
<IsoaSFlus> 没有,gdb在return那一行点下一步就报错了
<IsoaSFlus> 我要看看汇编
<alvin_rxg> gdb 打印一下 bt
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 栈顶是两个问号...
<alvin_rxg> 问号？
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 对...
<alvin_rxg> 那就看接近的地方咯。。
<IsoaSFlus> 0	??			0xfa8	
<IsoaSFlus> 1	??			0x7fffdc049010	
<IsoaSFlus> 2	??			0x7fffffffe340	
<IsoaSFlus> 3	??			0x68e330	
<IsoaSFlus> 4	__GI___libc_malloc	/usr/lib/debug/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.23.so	2914	0x7ffff621d744	
<IsoaSFlus> 5	QListData::detach_grow(int *, int)			0x7ffff6c068e3	
<IsoaSFlus> 6	??			0x4061e0	
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<IsoaSFlus> 7	??			0x675bb0	
<IsoaSFlus> 8	??			0x233	
<IsoaSFlus> 9	??			0x233	
<IsoaSFlus> 10	??			0x7ffff78b64d0	
<IsoaSFlus> 11	??			0x7fffffffe3b0	
<IsoaSFlus> 12	??			0x54e5a6704a05d600	
<IsoaSFlus> 13	??				
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么会是问号...
 * IsoaSFlus 感觉是多线程的锅
<smake> 中原人來了 又....
<alvin_rxg> IsoaSFlus: 你贴的代码没法看。。
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 我解决了
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, 是一个结构体指针忘记分配静态内存了...导致破坏了栈...
<IsoaSFlus> alvin_rxg, QAQ
<alvin_rxg> oh
<wuji2016> c/c++就容易出这样的错
<\u> return挂多半是返回地址破坏了或stack canary破坏了
<\u> stack potector
<niac> ls
<andyhuzhill> q
<Guest24980> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest24980:点点点.  01:23
<Guest24980> 还没有睡觉啊
<Guest24980> 在哪里啊
<Guest24980> #archlinux-cn
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-10
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
 * Plus 
 * Plus 
<perl> hi
<ubrl> perl:点点点.  14:21
<Plus> hi everyone
<shelling> 有人么？
<ubrl> shelling:点点点.  15:09
<shelling> 如何从iso升级系统阿？
<IsoaSFlus> 写到u盘里面
<IsoaSFlus> shelling,
<shelling> 只能用u盘吗？
<IsoaSFlus> cd也行
<shelling> 。。。
<shelling> 不能将iso作为更新源升级么？
<gebjgd> shelling, 必须可以  iso位置放到 sources.list
<IsoaSFlus> shelling, 你那里没有网络吗
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, debian的dvd就是这样
<gebjgd> shelling, 但是ubuntu有dvd么
<shelling> 有a
<shelling> 我刚刚下载来16.04到iso
<shelling> 网络下载好慢
<IsoaSFlus> shelling, http://img.cnelite.org/image.php?di=LWK3
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<gebjgd> shelling, 那是livecd
<IsoaSFlus> ubuntu有个这东西
<shelling> 以前好像有个alterxxx
<shelling> 那个可以当本地源使用
<shelling> No CD-ROM could be auto-detected or found using the default mount point.
<ArSolo> 有人使用I2P么
<ArSolo> 我XCHAT 设置了端口6668怎么还是公网
<MtSky> hellp
<MtSky> sssss
<cvhc> 有 16.04 用户么
<cvhc> 真惨
<IsoaSFlus> cvhc, 压低
<IsoaSFlus> cvhc, 有
<sun> linux怎么深入学习
<smake> sjh, 怎麼才叫深入？
<sjh> smake:技术大牛。
<sjh> 我不会shell
<smake> sjh, 無所謂
<smake> sjh, linux正在向linux靠攏。。。
<smake> sjh, 走神了,正在向圖形化靠攏....
<smake> 如果你數學不好,那麼請不要學計算機學科......
<jusss> 数学好，就更不要学
<jusss> smake: 牛牛来讲讲lambda演算
<smake> jusss, 我沒說我數學好啊
<smake> XD
<smake> isis發佈中文版聖戰歌曲,可怕......
<sjh> smake:你有什么好的建议吗。我的个人博客http://blog.csdn.net/smhbqc
<ubrl> sjh: ⇪ smhbqc的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<smake> sjh, 使用windows
<sjh> smake, 我个人的环境没有windows聊，只有linux和mac。当然工作的环境里有linux和windows
<smake> sjh, 我個人是非常討厭bsd流與apple的
<smake> 我基本上拒絕使用蘋果產品....
<tracyone> 苹果电脑可以装ubuntu，应该也可以装arch
<tracyone> 好的设计拒绝没啥理由
<tracyone> linus自己也用macbook，装某linux发型版本，类似mint之类的
<smake> tracyone, 我为啥要用苹果的高价格买所谓的设计，来装windows 或linux，没理由啊。。。
<smake> linus也不是神，只是个偏执狂而已，只是因为他碰到了gpl
<tracyone> smake,当然这是个人自由。
<smake> 个人不认可osx
<smake> 好了，不喷了。。。。
<gebjgd> smake, +1
<gebjgd> tracyone, 苹果的键盘
<gebjgd> 想骂娘
<tracyone> 美观和实用是对矛盾体
<tracyone> 木有办法。
<smake> android 绝对是linux的未来。。。。，不用怀疑
<smake> 电视，pc， 手机全部android
<smake> 明天又是星期一了，哎
<smake> 中国必然消亡，
<smake> 看cctv看得我一身鸡皮疙瘩。。。。
<gebjgd> smake, +1
<gebjgd> smake, android x86
<gebjgd> tracyone, 瞎说
<gebjgd> tracyone, 我感觉tp比mbp漂亮多了
<gebjgd> tracyone, mbp娘气十足
<gebjgd> 基老专用
<tracyone> xps和tp比mbp还差一点
<tracyone> 很好但总觉得少点什么
<gebjgd> tracyone, 你看你看  这就是品味问题
<gebjgd> tracyone, 基老的欣赏水平是难以理解的
<gebjgd> XD
<tracyone> 觉得只有乔布斯这样的偏执狂才能做出如此完美的硬件产品
<smake> tracyone, 乔布斯已死，。。。。。我本人不怎么欣赏他
<smake> 另外，苹果的性价比是最差的
<gebjgd> smake +1
<gebjgd> smake, 约么
<smake> XD
<smake> CCTV看得我直犯恶心，，，有得治吗？
<gebjgd> smake, 必须肉翻！
<smake> gebjgd, 翻哪去？
<smake> 台湾？
<gebjgd> smake, 台湾不够好
<gebjgd> smake, 美帝 欧洲
<smake> gebjgd, 我不懂外语的
<smake> 《来生不做中国人》这本书不错
<tracyone> 民主呢只有相对的
<tracyone> 没有来生了
<smake> tracyone, 为何如此确定？
<tracyone> 不信教
<gebjgd> smake, 学啊
<smake> gebjgd, 這輩子學不會外遇了
<smake> 外語了
<smake> 我知道自己有幾斤幾兩
<gebjgd> smake, 被生活逼的绝路 你什么都会做的
<smake> 逼死我都學不會,我知道我的能力有多少
<smake> ⊙﹏⊙
<smake> 無奈
<gebjgd> smake, 那就麻烦了
<smake> gebjgd, 還是台灣好...
<gebjgd> smake, 台湾人民也未必就比大陆人民好过
<smake> 未必就不好,好的面更大吧...
<smake> gebjgd, 台灣可能根本沒有"人民"這個概念吧....
<gebjgd> smake, 公民
<gebjgd> 睡午觉去了
<smake> 哦
<tracyone> 有人用上windows 10的bash没，体验如何
<hoxily> jusss: 伤好了没?
<hoxily> jusss: ping
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-03
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • huponexit是off,为何关闭终端时前台程序仍然会被结束?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483385 huponexit是off,为何关闭终端时前台程序仍然会被结束? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1559 ... -ampersand Code: $ shopt | grep hupon huponexit         off 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-04-03 2:52
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 手机和电脑，怎才互传文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483386 用数据线。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-03 10:54
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • urxvt下vim中文显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483388 我用的urxvt，中文显示正常，但是在vim中，当光标从行首位置上下刷过的时候，中文字出现重叠，英文不会，怎么破 2017-04-03-120516_214x129_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 IceAmber — 2017-04-03 12:24
<modory> evolution 遇到qq email是无效邮箱是址的问题
<modory> 怎 么回事？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<modory> ^k^: evolution invalid email
<modory> ^k^: 傻爪
<modory> ^k^: time
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 怎安装openvpn？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483389 ubuntu12.04 LTS 安装命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-03 16:01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • firefox什么组件，可下载网站视频？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483390 (︶︹︺) 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-03 16:04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab120.16 #1 SMP Tue Dec 13 20:58:28 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hmz365> 3.14.54内核是否需要打 IOCT.H 的补丁？
<hmz365> "device-mapper: reload ioctl on veracrypt1_0 failed: No such file or directory Command failed . " 有谁遇到同样问题已解决的，不吝赐教！ 网上着不着答案，为此内核从3.14.54 升到 4.5.2 还是一样，不知哪里问题。
<DDR20170404> 测试
<ubrl> DDR20170404:点点点.  19:30
<DDR20170404> ubrl
<ubrl> DDR20170404,
<DDR20170404> paste http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5
<ubrl> ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-05
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈，有啥内存占用小点的浏览器么……
<policeboss> @iMadper 大神  我回来找你帮忙了
<policeboss> iMadper
<policeboss> 在吗
<policeboss> 大神
<policeboss> @freeflying 你在吗？发你邮件短信你都不理我
<policeboss> 爱卖的婆，在吗？
<policeboss> 窝草 很久不来了 这里没人了
<policeboss> 。。。。
<policeboss> 曾经无话不谈的IRC 变成了无人说话？
<policeboss> nyfair:...
<policeboss> iMadper:你在吗？
<policeboss> iMadper, 一人我饮酒醉
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 有人啊
<policeboss> 哇 终于有人说话了
<policeboss> 我看到了 熟悉的爱卖的婆 可惜他好像很忙
 * violetzijing 觉得这里是鬼城（大概
<policeboss> 爱卖的婆 我很久没来了 一来你就当班
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 他估计等下会上来
<violetzijing> policeboss, 他上班的时间是下午，估计下午才会看 IRC
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus, 你们这么了解爱卖的婆
<policeboss> 我完全不了解他
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: ……很多人上来两分钟看到没人说话就来了句"真冷清"云云，然后就下了，我想反驳都没机会……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 就是很冷清啊，不需要反驳
<policeboss> 请教各位大神，当你的电脑被随时入侵 随时断网的时候 你们会怎么做
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 待久点不就能看到人了吗
<policeboss> 不冷清的
<violetzijing> 关机睡觉
<policeboss> 我过去来的时候 这里热闹的比菜市场还热闹
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 还没冷清到那种程度好吧……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, ？没有吗
<policeboss> 关机睡觉那是消极对待
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 我觉得还好，还是有吹水的时候
<policeboss> 有什么鸡鸡的方式
<policeboss> 积极
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 啥入侵……
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus:我是在win下啊，希望你们不要排斥我 我的路由连接里面有两个
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 你是说别人破解了你的wifi？
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus：两个同名的客户端 一个mac是我的有线网卡 一个是我的无线网卡 但是我的无线并没有连接 但是会出现两个一起登录 但是只是有时候发生
<policeboss> 每次发生之前在线视频播放会卡几次
<policeboss> 感觉像是跟我打招呼
<policeboss> 每次卡几次之后 我就发现 我的有线连接变成了2个
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 这个去
<policeboss> 多了一个无线网卡的mac地址的有线连接
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 看心理医生
<policeboss> 你家心理医生负责断网？
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus：你家心理医生这么牛逼，入侵电脑 断网一把好手？
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 连入设备都是你自己的？
<policeboss> 我说的很清楚了 一个是有线网卡的mac地址 一个无线网卡mac地址 不同ip
<policeboss> 但是我无线网卡没在用
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 手机呢
<policeboss> 而且大部分情况下 都是一个连接的
<policeboss> 手机这些都是无线连接啊 wifi
<policeboss> 但是那个多出来的无线网卡连接 显示是有线连接
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 你怎么知道那个mac地址是无线网卡的
<policeboss> ifconfig查看的啊
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: openwrt？
<policeboss> 贴的图怎么给你看到
<policeboss> 路由器里不是都能看见mac地址吗？
<policeboss> https://sm.ms/
<ubrl> policeboss: ⇪ SM.MS - Simple Free Image Hosting
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 你在哪里运行ifconfig？
<policeboss> 我是win7啊 cmd里面啊
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 原来你啥都不懂阿……
<policeboss> 我是菜鸟啊 要不然也不会到这里找人帮忙了
<policeboss> 我贴图你看到了吗？
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 你针多了，就这么简单
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 想多*
<policeboss> 很久没来了 都不会发图了
<policeboss> 我也希望我想多了
<policeboss> 可是我发现这个问题之后 在我询问他人求助之时
<policeboss> 我家就断网了
<policeboss> 断了一个多小时
<violetzijing> Big bro is watching you
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 所以我说你该找心理医生
<policeboss> oh,yeah why???
<policeboss> 心理医生会修网络？心理医生会断网？
<IsoaSFlus> 是的
<policeboss> 哦 牛批 你们家心理医生是卡梅隆计算机系毕业的吧
<IsoaSFlus> 是的
<policeboss> 看来IRC里面也找不到敢于帮忙的人了
<policeboss> 这个世界真牛批
<IsoaSFlus> 我已经说了是你想多了
<IsoaSFlus> 而你是抱着答案来的
<IsoaSFlus> 浪费时间，不是吗？
<policeboss> 什么叫抱着答案来的？
<policeboss> 浪费什么时间
<policeboss> 我反正也没什么事情忙
<policeboss> 你不能帮忙 不代表IRC里面没有高手
<policeboss> 我相信总有人有解决方法的
<policeboss> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/04/05/58e459b5dabfc.png
<ubrl> policeboss: ⇪ image/png
<policeboss> 有人看到这个图吗？谁能帮帮我啊？
<IsoaSFlus> 这图咋了
<policeboss> 你看到没有 我一台笔记本 路由器里面出现两个连接
<policeboss> 同名连接
<policeboss> 大部分情况下只出现一个连接
<policeboss> 第一个连接是正常情况下出现的
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 你不广播ssi的。
<IsoaSFlus> ssid
<IsoaSFlus> s
<policeboss> ssid我隐藏了
<IsoaSFlus> 再改个密码
<IsoaSFlus> 再连
<policeboss> 你的意思是我无线网络密码的问题？
<IsoaSFlus> 不是，控制变量法
<IsoaSFlus> 测你的问题在哪里
<violetzijing> policeboss, 你的路由器几个人用？
<policeboss> 好吧 暂时没有别的人帮忙
<policeboss> 我的路由器我家里用
<bix_> 哈哈，控制变量法
<bix_> 这个厉害了
<violetzijing> policeboss, 你家有 iPad 吗
<policeboss> 对
<violetzijing> policeboss, 你家有红米吗
<policeboss> 这些都是我家的设备
<violetzijing> policeboss, 你家有安卓吗
<policeboss> 有啊
<violetzijing> policeboss, 这些客户端都是你自己的设备吗
<policeboss> 我当然都确定是我家的设备
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 最简单的，你把那个重名的mac给ban掉
<violetzijing> policeboss, 那哪里来的别人来控制你的电脑？
<policeboss> 一个mac应该是一个设备
<policeboss> 我一台电脑出现连个mac地址
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 是一个网络设备
<policeboss> 两个
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 一个网卡一个mac，谁说一台电脑一个mac
<policeboss> 那为什么我一天24小时有10个小时是一个网卡连接呢？？？
<policeboss> 偏偏视频卡几下之后就变成了两个了？？？
<policeboss> 更神奇的是 在我求助他人的时候 很快就断网了呢？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<policeboss> 我家网络2 3年了 就几乎没有断过网
<IsoaSFlus> 断网是什么意思
<violetzijing> 干活了干活了
<violetzijing> 没意思
<policeboss> 就是我下去那个粥两个鸡蛋回来 网就断了
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<policeboss> 再告诉你们神奇的事情
<policeboss> 我现在路由器里面只有有线网卡连接了
<IsoaSFlus> 网断了是什么意思，isp切了你的网？
<policeboss> 但是我上网还是支持没有问题
<policeboss> 你们怎么解释两个连接
<policeboss> 问题不知道为什么 但是就是网没了
<policeboss> 路由器灯也亮的
<policeboss> 电脑也没人动
<policeboss> 一切都没人动
<policeboss> 网断了
<IsoaSFlus> 什么叫网没了……
<policeboss> 网络连接打了个×
<policeboss> 够明白吧
<IsoaSFlus> ……明白个p
<violetzijing> 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub - ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way: 本文原文由知名 Hacker Eric S. Raymond 所撰寫，教你如何正確的提出技術問題並獲得你滿意的答案。
<IsoaSFlus> 你的电脑有无线网卡吗
<policeboss> 当然有
<IsoaSFlus> 那问题大概就是你的有线网卡和无线网卡同时连上了路由器呗
<IsoaSFlus> 要么重装系统，要么换路由器固件
<policeboss> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/04/05/58e45d393d99d.png
<ubrl> policeboss: ⇪ image/png
<policeboss> 为什么现在就变成一个有线网卡连接了
<IsoaSFlus> 我用tplink的路由器也碰过一些问题，有些设备就是连不上，一直在获取ip地址和验证间疯狂循环
<IsoaSFlus> 然后我怒刷openwrt
<IsoaSFlus> 就好了
<policeboss> 哦 牛批 我不会刷openwrt
<IsoaSFlus> 我该说的都说完了
<IsoaSFlus> goodluck
<policeboss> 好吧 不管怎么说谢谢你 虽然感觉你一直针对我的心理问题 而不是网络问题
<IsoaSFlus> 你一直针对我是在针对你的心理问题而已
<policeboss> 不是我的问题
<IsoaSFlus> 对
<policeboss> 我问你网络问题 你两次叫我看心理医生
<IsoaSFlus> 是世界的问题
<IsoaSFlus> 哈哈哈哈
<policeboss> 是我搞错了 还是你搞错了？
<policeboss> IRC午休时间到
<policeboss> 熟悉的ID好少
<policeboss> 爱卖的婆，还没有上班
<policeboss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=483398
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<policeboss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=483398
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 有啥内存占用小的浏览器推荐么……
<policeboss> 有
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m lynx
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus:卡内基梅隆大学计算机系毕业的心理医生推荐你 卡计心不占内存浏览器
<IsoaSFlus> policeboss: 谢谢
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 你这两个没法正常使用啊……
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus:不客气，反正是你们自己家的心理医生
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 你只是说内存占用少
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 我试了几个，竟然chrome占用还是最少的……
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 那就推荐 Qupzilla Midori
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 这两个我都试了……阵亡，还没chrome占用少
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 那就 w3m吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> Epiphany
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 那种东西没意义……
<CyrusYzGTt> 来来去去就那么几个，要不你自己写个出来
<policeboss> CyrusYzGTt:你太小看人家了，人家的心理医生分分钟秒杀你
<CyrusYzGTt> policeboss§ 我没有小看她，只是linux就那么几个浏览器，，
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 没看到epiphany，我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus, 人家是心理医生没出手，只要一出手立马秒杀一切浏览器
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 这个占用还是爆炸……我还是老老实实用chrome。加内存才是真理……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 内存多少？
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 4g……
<CyrusYzGTt> opera试过了么， opera-12.60 版
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 开了多少个 tab ？
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus:赶紧召唤你们家心理医生吧 卡计心不占内存浏览器 我很期待啊
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: b站开6个页面就上90内存占用
<CyrusYzGTt> opera e神最爱
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 有那种不去那个 tab 就关闭连接的插件来着，顺便再把 flash 关掉，大概能撑几个 tab
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 没开flash，我都没装flash
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, lol
 * violetzijing 刚发现我的内存占用已经 7/8 了，大部分都是 flash
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus：这个时候不找心理医生了？我知道你是什么人了
<CyrusYzGTt> flash要禁止或者手动运行
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者用开源的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没有好浏览器, 我暂时用vivaldi
<iMadper> policeboss: 今天你找我?
<CyrusYzGTt> opera的fork?
<policeboss> IsoaSFlus：果然牛批，你开始穿马甲了？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没人找你
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: fx从52开始不支持google hangouts, 不支持bluejeans了.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: vivaldi好像用node写的？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不知道啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不知道啊.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你被误伤了
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 少年干得好啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 不是吧，我用 google hangouts 还好好的啊
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 不来不想踢的，但他过分了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你啥版本?
<violetzijing> 52.0.2 (64 位)
<iMadper> violetzijing: http://techdows.com/2017/02/google-hangouts-doesnt-work-in-firefox-52.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google to make Hangouts work without plugin in Firefox 52 | Techdows
<violetzijing> 我试试 hangouts
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你别骗我
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我可是fx脑残粉.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 至少聊天功能是正常的，视频我没试过
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ubuntu自带的那个浏览器用啥写的……
<iMadper> violetzijing: 视频不行了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: gnome的那个浏览器?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 既然都是gnome了, 那么不是c就是vala
<violetzijing> iMadper, 啊是，视频不行了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 对啊, 已经没办法开会了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: wtf
<violetzijing> iMadper, lol
<iMadper> violetzijing: bluejeans也不行了.
<jackness> iMadper:你要是还是曾经的爱卖的婆 你就自己去看论坛
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 标题是叫ubuntu浏览器，应该是为带触屏的移动设备做的……
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不支持第三方插件了.
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=483398
<iMadper> jackness: 论坛怎么了?
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jackness> 论坛没怎么
<jackness> 我把问题发论坛了而已
<iMadper> jackness: 哦, 我还以为论坛挂了.
<iMadper> jackness: 我从来不上论坛的.
<jackness> iMadper：如今的论坛跟挂了也没两样
<iMadper> jackness: 好事儿啊. 反正我也不去论坛.
<iMadper> 我要还是曾经的iMadper, 那我就该坚持不上论坛.
<IsoaSFlus> hhhh
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 你被夺舍了？
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：你踢我千百次，我也会记住你。等下送你上天
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 啥???
<IsoaSFlus> jackness: 再见
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ <iMadper> 我要还是曾经的iMadper, 那我就该坚持不上论坛.
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 昂.
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 对啊, 然后我坚持不上论坛了.
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 小伙子干得好
<IsoaSFlus> 这zz有迫害妄想症
<iMadper> 论坛也不知道服务器在tm的哪儿, 打开页面五分钟
<iMadper> cc oneleaf
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 好吧，我也不上论坛了，fedora的社区会议也没有参加（主要是要用英文了）
<iMadper> violetzijing: 开始找工作了吗? 需要我帮你推荐码?
<IsoaSFlus> 就是有线网卡和无线网卡冲突了，非要说自己被hack了
<IsoaSFlus> 笑死
<iMadper> violetzijing: 新西兰去吗?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 好啊，求推荐啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 去群里问bb啊.
<iMadper> violetzijing: bb很懂这个的
<jackness> IsoaSFlus:权限算个什么
<violetzijing> iMadper, bb 是谁？
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我现在盘算着，真的把我裁了，那我就先去考试，然后就去找工作了233
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这就是你的不对了, 你kick别人的时候怎么也不带一条kick message?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别闹了, 有这好事儿?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 裁员? 给大把钱啊.
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：我是不是被hack，我自己知道，看看你的说辞 我早该料到你们手脚一下很快的
<violetzijing> iMadper, 人心惶惶啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 新手不太会啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我求之不得啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: / kick  nickname message
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你离op还有很远的路啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还有啊, 不是罪大恶极, 你自己ignore就好了.
<jackness> 人家心理医生牛就行了啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不骂人, 不传教, 只是你不想听了, 你就ignore嘛
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我ignore吧
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我有异议啊，很烦啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这还不算骂人啊？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我没看log
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 骂人了? 骂人就kick
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你可以+q的
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：我骂人了？你自己看看记录
<IsoaSFlus> jackness: 你那阴阳怪气说话还不算骂人？
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：你哪只耳朵听到我阴阳怪气了？你自己说的什么话，你不要忘记了
<IsoaSFlus> 难道我说错了？你问问当时在场的人我说得对不对？
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：我记得这个聊天也是有记录的，你翻翻这一天的聊天记录，你说了什么，我说了什么？
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 别争了, 互相ignore就好了.
<IsoaSFlus> 当然没问题，都是公开的
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：你说的哪里对了？我问你网络问题，你两次叫我看心理医生 你对了？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你还是别ignore了, 毕竟你是op, 肩负着kickban的重任.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 写过android app嘛?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 先ignore了，上课去
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：你还说自己家心理医生卡内基梅隆大学计算机系毕业的，你自己看看记录
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 比赛的时候写过一个
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 好, 以后不会的我找你问.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你问我也不见得会……我只写过一个
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没事儿, 我还没写过. 我就写个简单的.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 写过android?
<violetzijing> iM
<violetzijing> iMadper, mei
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦.
<violetzijing> iMadper, type c 电源是稀缺货啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你司那个浏览器字体有问题啊……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 用vivaldi
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我有好多线, 但是没有电源....
<iMadper> violetzijing: type c的线其实挺多的.
<violetzijing> iMadper, sigh
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你拿到好机器了?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 并没有，我对好机器没兴趣啊233
<violetzijing> iMadper, 一个i5的sp3现在能卖多钱？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不知道啊, 看看咸鱼别人怎么卖吧?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 市场价挂上去了?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 市场价 -10块, 挂上去咯
<violetzijing> 想把我的苏菲卖了，换个新平板，但是估计不够
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不够.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 新平板指的是?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 小米 平板3rd?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 那还是够的
<violetzijing> iMadper, sony 的平板啦
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 那肯定不够
<iMadper> violetzijing: android的板子?
<iMadper> violetzijing: android手机还行, 板子不好用.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我有个 z2 tablet
<violetzijing> iMadper, 还行吧
<violetzijing> iMadper, 真从安卓平板里找好用的，也没啥好用的，我不过就上个 B 站而已，没必要太好的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 恩.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 板子还是ipad好用. 手机就各有优点了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我想换小米mix....
 * violetzijing 迅速去搜索了一下什么是小米mix
<violetzijing> iMadper, 换！
<bix__> shadowsocks-qt5测试延迟全都显示错误，怎么办呢
<bix__> 同一个服务器，用手机在同一个WiFi下用就没什么问题
<bix__> 但是ubuntu下面用ss就没法用
<bix__> 测试延迟刚开始都是正常的，显示几十毫秒，大概就十秒钟不到，显示就变成了“错误两个字”
<bix__> 并且防火墙也没有开
<iMadper> bix_: 别用qt5版本就看不到这个错误了.
<bix__> 那用什么软件呢
<bix__> 我只知道qt5
<bix__> 在ss的官网推荐的ubuntu也是qt5
<iMadper> bix_: shadowsocks-go
<bix__> 在github有它的项目吗
<iMadper> bix_: 有.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: Vivaldi 是一款独特的基于现代 Web 技术构建的浏览器。我们使用 JavaScript 和 React 并在 Node.js 和一系列 NPM 模块的帮助下创建了用户界面。Vivaldi 是采用 Web 构建的 Web 浏览器。
<IsoaSFlus> 前两天还用过一个用electron构建的浏览器。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: firefox也是吧?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 界面也是个html
<bix__> 麻烦再问一下
<bix__> shadowsocks好像都是服务器版
<bix__> 没有客户端版吗
<bix__> shadowsocks-server.tar.gz
<bix__> 1.19 MBshadowsocks-server.zip
<bix__> Source code (zip)
<bix__> Source code (tar.gz)
<bix__> 最新的版本就这四个
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: ss-qt5
<bix__> ss-qt5测试延迟都报错
<bix__> 延迟显示错误
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 报错会不会是你没填对?
<bix__> 我是用配置文件导入的
<bix__> 配置文件是直接下载的
<bix__> 点测试，是正常的显示几十毫秒，但是十秒钟不到就变成“错误”两个字
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 你ss-qt5怎么安装的
<bix__> 从ppa源安装的
<bix__> 跟着官网步骤安装的
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 那就奇怪了，我都没问题，是所有的都这样吗
<bix__> 恩，几十个节点都这样
<bix__> 之前用linuxmint，也是同样的问题
<bix__> 是不是我的系统设置有问题？
<bix__> 可是我的防火墙都没开的
<bix__> ubuntu是14版本
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 我是16版本诶。。。
<bix__> 我之前也试着安装16版本
<bix__> 可是安装完开机就进入busybox
<bix__> 也不知道怎么弄，就安装的14
<bix__> 个人觉得应该是设置有问题
<bix__> 系统设置没对，可是系统都是新装的
<bix__> 只是以前的home分区没有格式化
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 去.config下面看看喽，把原来的删了
<bix__> 这个文件在哪个文件夹啊
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: ~/.config
<IsoaSFlus> 是一个文件夹，用户的配置文件都在这
<bix__> 找到了
<bix__> 你是说把ss的文件夹删了？
<IsoaSFlus> 对
<bix__> 删除了从新导入，仍然是错误
<bix__> 还有别的ss客户端吗
<IsoaSFlus> bix__: 我只用过ss-qt5，不过你还可以试试自己编译一个
<bix__> 算啦，不会编译
<bix__> 如果有其他版本可以试一下
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: mark宣布放弃unity了？
<IsoaSFlus> Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence - https://www.zhihu.com/links/833181436482813952
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence - 知乎
<IsoaSFlus> 我是真的有毒，前两天我才打算迁移到ubuntu gnome今天就告诉我以后再没unity了……
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-06
<mayli> hi
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  08:10
<IsoaSFlus> mayli: hi
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 是的，放弃 Unity 了
<IsoaSFlus_> violetzijing: 感觉是好事，但又有点可惜
<lishoujun> 以后会有人维护一个Unity桌面发行版咩？
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 应该没有了吧
<eleveni386> 我就知道这里会讨论Unity问题了. :)
<violetzijing> eleveni386, 哈
<lishoujun> 这并不叫讨论吧
<lishoujun> 缅怀
<IsoaSFlus> eleveni386: 知乎上很多人讨论。。。我都没想到是这样一个大事件
<eleveni386> violetzijing: 喵
<eleveni386> 怎么也不会想到Unity会是这种结局
<IsoaSFlus> eleveni386: 其实八成能猜出来，unity这么多年基本没有什么更新
<IsoaSFlus> unity的状态栏菜单是个好东西，希望gnome能有
<eleveni386> IsoaSFlus: 好吧. 好久没用过Unity了. 之前用Ubuntu的时候也是用G3.
<IsoaSFlus> eleveni386 我现在也迁移到gnome3了
<violetzijing> 坚持 cinnamon 不动摇
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: cinnamon好在哪里?
<eleveni386> IsoaSFlus:我已经用了快1年的Deepin 了. ^_^
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 习惯了
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: cinnamon好像和g3区别不是很大?
<IsoaSFlus> eleveni386: deepin也不错的，我感觉挺好看
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 魔改版的 Gnome3
<eleveni386> IsoaSFlus: 嗯 是挺好看的. 界面统一. 就是这一股子Win10的既视感 不知道哪来的.
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/W1cwR7zs/2017-04-06%2015-55-25%20%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 我这自己配置的g3目前挺满意的
<eleveni386> IsoaSFlus: 很不错呢. 壁纸好评.
<IsoaSFlus> eleveni386: 嘿嘿
<DDR20170404> Ubuntu宣布放弃Unity界面：明年将回归GNOME
<DDR20170404> GNOME屏幕利用率低。
<lishoujun> DDR20170404: 下午已经说过一次了啦
<lishoujun> IsoaSFlus: hackerrank 没见你刷题啊。
<lishoujun> 结个伴如何？
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 吓我一跳……
<IsoaSFlus> 我没时间啊……
<lishoujun> 哦
<lishoujun> 我有那么吓人么？
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wcM5zJIE/irccloudcapture-374243378.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 手机震动吓到我了
<lishoujun> 你是学生？
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 大三考研狗
<lishoujun> 哦 那确实没时间
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-07
<lishoujun> 早
<Gun_King> 兜兜转转七年时间，总算从unity回归到了gnome
<Gun_King> ping baidu.com
<dsoyet> ^^
<BlueShark> Hey.
<BlueShark> Is there someone here who speaks Chinese?
<BlueShark> One that can help with a general question.
<memphise> BlueShark question?请说
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-08
<jackness> 哦 牛批
<danzizi> oh
<danzizi> oh again
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-02
<xiaohui> Good morning, everyone
<rabbitear_sdf> good afternoon
<tanzhixin> 有什么好的重复文件检测和清理软件？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-04
 * harajuku 想下班
<petter_> hello??
<vasili111> hi! anybody here?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-05
<mayli> no
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-06
<iMadper> ..
<modory> 这频道还有活人吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-07
 * Remi_IO 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-08
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KhiWIkyM6Q
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Fleece – Riverside (Live from Imprint Music) - YouTube
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSCv7LkeBa0   <-- changed it
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Warren G Feat The Dove Shack- This Is The Shack - YouTube
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10+Ubuntu16.04 LTS双系统 在Ubuntu16.04下NVIDIA驱动无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487121 新手求教一下，我配置的电脑是NVIDIA 1080ti，海盗船16G内存，西数256G固态硬盘+西数2T机械硬盘，lntel i7，我先安装了win10的操作系统，后来因为深度学习的需要又安装了
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 关于优麒麟17vim的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487122 inoremap [] []<ESC>i 这是/etc/vim/vimrc里面的一条配置 然后输入 [] 变成了 []<ESC>i 求助各位大佬 统计信息: 发表于 由 luchenOoO — 2018-04-08 14:23
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 双网卡双网络中iptables的设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487123 我的ubuntu17.04有两块网卡，一块网卡（网卡1）连接无线路由器，DHCP分配地址用于互联网（地址192.168.1.X）;另一块网卡（网卡2）启用，连接到单位内网，但不设置地址，不启用DHCP，
<^k^>  ─> 以用于虚拟机。通过virtualbox安装了win7,分配网卡2，启用DHCP，顺利分配到内网地址（172.1 …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 如何安装最新版的wine  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487124 删除原有版本 Code:    sudo apt-get remove wine* winetricks    sudo apt-get autoremove 启用32位支持 Code:    sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 安装软件源 repository： Code:    wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-bui
<sixand>  /topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4462.html 考试秘诀 : 记者:你在考试中取得好成绩的秘诀是什么? 寂莫:嗯,基本上有那么三点:1、写名字和考号的时候千万不能写错；2、做完题之后千万不要忘记把卷子上的答案涂到答题卡上；3、在答题卡上涂答案的时候一定要看清楚,千万
<^k^>  ─> 不能涂错位置；     
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 求解决 k3b刻录时提示 没有权限打开设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487125 Ubuntu 18.04 64位 昨天还刻录光盘来今天不行了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2018-04-08 19:25
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助，终端模式下如何用脚本或命令开启远程桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487127 untuntu 16.04的系统，没有外接显示器，目前仅能TTY登陆，有什么办法可以开在不外接显示器的情况下在终端用命令开永远程桌面，如下图： 勾选 允许他人查看你的桌面 将“req
<^k^>  ─> ure-encryption”去掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=&qu
<simbon> 我的vim --version中-python，Ubuntu上有什么办法不需要编译安装就可以解决的没。。。
<n35xdxb0> 大家好，想知道，那里能下载ubuntu iso?
<udwenking> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-01
<violet-running-n> cherrot, qiao imadper` 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violet-running-n: imadper` 早
<violet-sneeze> nick 太长无法显示
<qiao> violet-sneeze: 还以为你跑步去了呢
<imadper`> qiao: violet-sneeze: cherrot: contrun[m]: 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> 周末开始了吗
<contrun[m]> imadper`: 已经结束了
<imadper`> sigh...
 * imadper` 人生啊
<violet-sneeze> 昨天一个朋友因为再障去世了，我觉得我还活着已经是很幸运的事
<imadper`> sigh...
<yumenoyume[m]> 这里和IRC频道是联通的吗
<imadper`> 是的
<violet-sneeze> stackoverflow 的主题换了
<violet-sneeze> 哈哈哈还挺有趣的
<yumenoyume[m]> imadper`: 很好
<contrun[m]> 夫天地者，万物之逆旅；光阴者，百代之过客。而浮生若梦，为欢几何？
<yumenoyume[m]> <contrun[m] "夫天地者，万物之逆旅；光阴者，百代之过客。而浮生若梦，为欢几何？"> 活在当下
<yumenoyume[m]> <yumenoyume[m] "活在当下"> 夏
<imadper`> 好一个 ""活儿在裆下""
<imadper`> 学习了
<yumenoyume[m]> <imadper` "好一个 ""活儿在裆下"""> 这是个好地方，人人向往
<contrun[m]> 关于死亡  我看过两本非常好的书  The Death of Ivan Ilych  和 Being Mortal
<imadper`> 大佬们啊, 有没有好工作推荐啊
<imadper`> 面试简单点儿的
<contrun[m]> imadper`: 我不就是这样来你司了  傻逼面试官  轻轻松松就让我过了
<imadper`> contrun[m]: 是哦, 当时我要是问  <<< 会不会 append newline, 你丫早被刷了
<contrun[m]> imadper`:  谁说不是呢
<violet-sneeze> imadper`, 我们公司招做 scala 的
<violet-sneeze> 刚开出来的岗位
<imadper`> violet-sneeze: 大数据玩不动啊
<imadper`> violet-sneeze: 不过jd先给看看?
<violet-sneeze> imadper`, jd 发你微信了
<imadper`> violet-sneeze: 我也微信回你 "搞不定" 了...
<imadper`> violet-sneeze: 貌似现在还在用scala的都是大数据了. 我也得去学学了
<violet-sneeze> 除此之外，我司招 java, php, C++ 开发
<violet-sneeze> 还有前端，但是这个前端的范围有点宽泛，我都没问到底是咋个前
<violet-sneeze> 我也想换工作
<violet-sneeze> 唉
<imadper`> violet-sneeze: pm
<cherrot> violet-sneeze: 你那不挺好的。。
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 我想升职加薪
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 但是升职这玩意太难了
 * imadper` 
 * imadper` 也想加薪
 * iMadper 十分羡慕 qiao 
<iMadper> 一路升职加薪
<qiao> iMadper: 别闹
<qiao> iMadper: 我的薪资只有你的一半
<iMadper> qiao: 瞎扯淡
<iMadper> qiao: 超过我一半的部分你给我不?
<qiao> iMadper: 一半多一点 :_)
<iMadper> qiao: 咱俩工资一样的
<iMadper> qiao: 但是我加班, 你不加班啊
<qiao> iMadper: 我9点上班，你12点上班啊
<iMadper> qiao: 现在是10点来, 十点走
<iMadper> qiao: 周末有时候还要来
<qiao> iMadper: https://github.com/997icu/996.ICU
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - 996icu/996.ICU: Repo for counting stars and contributing. Press F to pay respect to glorious developers.
<iMadper> qiao: 没鸟用
<qiao> iMadper: 快14万了
<iMadper> qiao: 要暴动才行
<iMadper> qiao: 革命不是请客吃饭啊
<qiao> iMadper: 日子都不好过
<iMadper> qiao: 你别骗我, rh的股票我又不是不知道
<iMadper> qiao: 节节高升
<qiao> iMadper: 和国内员工关系也不大啊
<iMadper> qiao: 说明贵司有钱啊
<qiao> iMadper: .. 公司有钱，员工没钱啊
<iMadper> qiao: 公司有钱就好啊
<qiao> iMadper: 招聘个人 聊到工资就geigei
<iMadper> qiao: 我们公司都没钱了
<qiao> iMadper: ..
 * violet-sneeze 也十分羡慕 qiao
<violet-sneeze> 好想升职啊
<violet-sneeze> 妈的
<qiao> violet-sneeze: 我还羡慕你们高薪呢 cc iMadper
<qiao> 我也想升职加薪
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 我可以推荐你去 qiao 他们组
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 拿个senior没问题啊
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 曾经的senior是如此的遥不可及
<iMadper> qiao: 怀念一起吃面包喝咖啡聊公司各大senior八卦的时光啊
<qiao> iMadper: 现在pantry你的娃都没有认识的了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 我都是老油条了
<iMadper> qiao: 肯定的啊
<iMadper> qiao: 贵组我还是认识很多人的
<iMadper> qiao: 四个
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, qiao 话说我倒是知道你们组一个曾经 senior 现在得是 principal 的八卦吧
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 你知道的真多
<qiao> violet-sneeze: 啥
<iMadper> principal是真高端
<iMadper> qiao: principal能有多少啊?
<qiao> violet-sneeze: 哦， openshift, linqing之前是 openshift的
<iMadper> qiao: 80w?
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你都不知道你同事的工资?
<violet-sneeze> linqing 是魏的老手下了
<iMadper> qiao: 白混了啊
<violet-sneeze> 在 SUSE 的时候就是
<qiao> iMadper: 我知道eguan 那会没这么高 应该
<iMadper> qiao: eguan是p?
<violet-sneeze> 哎当时真是各种仰慕 senior
<iMadper> qiao: 我以为是senior + supervisor
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 那是啊
<violet-sneeze> 毕竟 openshit 的 senior 就 jialiu 和 xiaoli 俩
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，他的 supervisor 每当多久就不干了，然后就是p了
<iMadper> qiao: 看来是一心一意走技术路线
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<qiao> iMadper: 所以，人家后来去了阿里
<iMadper> qiao: 去阿里是正路啊
<violet-sneeze> 阿里有钱啊
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 去阿里吧
 * iMadper 前端大佬不是已经在阿里, 就是正在去阿里的路上
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 好赖钱多
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 我问了猎头啊
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 不是特别多
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 我最多p7, 能不能p7都两说
<qiao> iMadper: 话说caspar推荐我的那个岗位之后没了音信。。。 我不好意思问caspar。。
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 夺钱？
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 金服p7, 120
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 挺多了
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 集团p7, 80 - 100?
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 一半是股票
<violet-sneeze> qiao, 你找 coly 内推，会更靠谱点
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 所以要砍半的
<violet-sneeze> qiao, 毕竟都是内核圈的
<iMadper> qiao: 问啊
<iMadper> qiao: 谁跟钱过不去?
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 那也行啊
<qiao> iMadper: 现在也不问了， 等媳妇娃生了吧。。 去阿里了就不能天天在家了
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 我们这里 20w 的股票还要分 4 年慢慢给的跟谁说理去
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 就按集团p7, 80w算吧 (估计这就是我能面上的最好的级别了)
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 其实每个月才多少钱啊...
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 并不觉得很值啊. 除非去的组很好
<qiao> iMadper: 80w + 股票？
<iMadper> qiao: 集团p7总包也就80 -100吧
<iMadper> qiao: 金服才能有120?
<iMadper> qiao: 我是这么理解的
<qiao> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> qiao: p8就别想了
<iMadper> qiao: p8放到哪个公司都是个技术领袖了
<iMadper> 万一人家给我一个p6...
<qiao> iMadper: 没啊，我去年年初面，人家也只给我一个6
<iMadper> qiao: 你涉及转岗了吧
<iMadper> qiao: 不然的话p7没啥大问题的
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 你应该试试 elastic
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在干的这个，去哪都是转岗
<iMadper> qiao: 再过几年不转岗, 就更难了
<qiao> iMadper: 唉。。。 不行了问问冒冒的售后还要人不
<iMadper> qiao: 要做就做售前啊
<iMadper> qiao: 售后干个屁啊
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，也是。
<iMadper> qiao: 售前都是solution architect
<iMadper> qiao: 售后都是背锅侠
<iMadper> 一天到晚的帮人trouble shooting
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 为啥你看到了我的工作内容。。
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 大佬你是se啊
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 我干开发测试ops技术支持的活
<violet-sneeze> 除了 PM 的活其余全干
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 全能钳子姐
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 强壮紧握蟹
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 钱少啊
<violet-sneeze> 估计我要在我司升职得再来三年
<violet-sneeze> 老子就 30 岁了啊妈的啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 三年? 三年我司都没了
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 你好歹有个盼头儿
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 我司呢, 画的饼都吃完了.
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 来我们公司吧，好歹三年之后环球影城就开了
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, 一带三免费进
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 环球影城在的位置啊...
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 常营不可达
<violet-sneeze> iMadper, NBCU 在我们楼上啊
<violet-sneeze> 这个是可以控制的啊
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 感觉面不上
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 我可能要在各大创业公司来回跳了
<cherrot> iMadper: 什么职位p7能有80？
<iMadper> cherrot: 都行啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 去年底金服p7给的是120啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 就是股票占比有点儿高
<cherrot> iMadper: iMadper 现金部分呢
<iMadper> 50%
<cherrot> 哦对，差不多
<cherrot> violet-sneeze: 你们升职渠道很窄吗
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 我们组真的是很窄啊，我前面一个给力的大姐花了 4 年时间从 senior 到 lead，我觉得我是没戏了等不住了
<cherrot> violet-sneeze: 业务发展慢？
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 主要也是因为我们大组比较稳定，没啥人走，像别的组还有 5 年从 intern 到 principal 的
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 别的组那种一走走一个组的，剩下的哪怕是 intern 也算老员工知道别人不知道的东西了
<cherrot> violet-sneeze: 这属于撞大运式升迁。。
<violet-sneeze> cherrot, 唉，升迁太慢，不如跳舞
<iMadper> violet-sneeze: 还没下班???
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-02
<violetzijing> iMadper, 早啊
<qiao> iMadper: violet-sneeze zao
<violet-wfh> qiao, 大佬早
<violet-wfh> 今天决定不上班，刁民一天
<qiao> violet-wfh: 今个在家办公啊
<violet-wfh> qiao, 哎写作 sick leave,读作在家办公
<qiao> violet-wfh: sick leave 可还好 :)
<violet-wfh> qiao, 我每个月都 sick 一天，都这么压榨我了不能便宜了他们的病假
<qiao> violet-wfh: 这个可以有
<iMadper> qiao: violet-wfh: 早, 大佬们
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 羡慕wfh
<violet-wfh> iMadper, cherrot 早大佬们
<violet-wfh> 话说昨天跟同事一通胡扯，我服了这帮人不顾一切要上 k8s 的心了
<violet-wfh> 连本地开发的笔记本都要布一套 k8s 的开发环境
<violet-wfh> 美其名曰：统一
<violet-wfh> 我问稳定性如何啊？连跑一个星期不喘气吗？
<violet-wfh> 同事：四五天吧，四五天重启一次
<violet-wfh> 我：白眼
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 稳定性的事儿, 交给sre呗
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 开发只要做出来就行
<violet-wfh> iMadper, 我们就是 SRE
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 又不是不能用
<iMadper> violet-wfh: ... ...
<violet-wfh> iMadper, 我不是说了么。。
<violet-wfh> iMadper, 我们啥都做
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 厉害了
<violet-wfh> 真的顶着 SRE 头衔的人在做什么呢？给你在服务器上开帐号
<violet-wfh> 没了
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 跟cto吐槽啊
<violet-wfh> iMadper, CTO 觉得挺好的
<iMadper> violet-wfh: 那就问ceo, 为什么我们公司不招sre
<iMadper> life is too short to argue with our stupid sres.
<violet-wfh> iMadper, 人说：我们有 SRE 啊，只不过不负责你所说的那些事而已
<violet-wfh> ops 那边的 VP 推 SRE 不力直接被 fire 掉了，然后就没有然后了，大家凑合干活吧
<cherrot> violet-wfh: iMadper 大佬早啊
<cherrot> violet-wfh: 羡慕可以wfh
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔早
<iMadper> 大佬们, 工作堆积如山, 但是无心工作怎么办啊?
<iMadper> qiao: 大佬你吃饭afk了俩钟头啊
<qiao> iMadper: 不还得睡会啊
<iMadper> qiao: 你这个过分啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你咋不说我早上8点多一点就开始工作了呢
<iMadper> qiao: 并不能相信
<qiao> iMadper: 切
<iMadper> qiao: 大佬还不来给开源项目贡献大妈?
<iMadper> s/大妈/代码/
<iMadper> qiao: 反正你有时间
<qiao> iMadper: 要是在办公室的话，一半是睡到1：30才开始工作的
<qiao> iMadper: 好呀
<iMadper> qiao: 家里有床, 还不得4:00见?
<qiao> iMadper: 你们的项目太高级，我这个菜鸟
<iMadper> qiao: 开源项目啊
<iMadper> qiao: 不是我们的项目
<iMadper> qiao: 大scalaz急缺贡献者啊
<qiao> iMadper: scalaz不懂
<iMadper> qiao: 学嘛, 你都会了, 贡献还有啥意义嘛
<iMadper> qiao: 不就是一边写一边学?
<iMadper> qiao: 从 good first issue开始修起
<iMadper> qiao: 比内核有意思多了
<qiao> iMadper: 是嘛？
<iMadper> qiao: https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz/tree/series/8.0.x
<qiao> iMadper: repo 发个瞅瞅
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - scalaz/scalaz at series/8.0.x
<iMadper> qiao: https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3A%22good+first+issue%22
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Issues · scalaz/scalaz · GitHub
<iMadper> qiao: 这些都是 "good first issue"
<qiao> iMadper: 学习下
<iMadper>  contrun[m]: liskov
<iMadper> contrun[m]: liftLiskov
<contrun[m]> iMadper: https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz/blob/series/7.3.x/core/src/main/scala/scalaz/Liskov.scala 好像就是类似子类型的东西   可能只是因为 第一要和 java 兼容的  第二 要给原来并不支持函数式编程里边的方法的数据 添加方法    才搞的东西
<ubrl> ⇪ f: scalaz/Liskov.scala at series/7.3.x · scalaz/scalaz · GitHub
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 好, 我看看这个去
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://pastebin.com/M7mAf8Ji   我还能说啥???
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://transfer.sh/bSg76/Screenshot-from-2019-04-02-14-19-15.png
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ image/png
<imadper> contrun[m]: 没有32G内存不要碰这玩意...
<contrun[m]> imadper:  早跟你说  迟早要完
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊
<imadper> BinLi: 好久不见啊, 大佬
<FishOneeyed> 大家好
<ubrl> FishOneeyed:点点点.  19:17
<FishOneeyed> /name
<imadper> fishoneeyed: ...
<fishoneeyed> imadper: 咋地
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> ...
<qiao|afk> IlllIllIIIl|ll: 你这什么jb名字
<fishoneeyed> 一直叫这个，只不过很长时间不来了
<fishoneeyed> 这名字不行吗
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> qiao|afk: 你afk了还说话?
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> fishoneeyed: 没在跟你说啊
<qiao|afk> IlllIllIIIl|ll: 在开会啊
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> qiao|afk: 羡慕参加国际会议的大佬
<qiao|afk> IlllIllIIIl|ll: 你大晚上的不陪老婆睡觉去。
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> qiao|afk: 加班啊
<qiao|afk> IlllIllIIIl|ll: 这个点了加个毛班。。
<fishoneeyed> qiao|afk: 看错了
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> qiao|afk: 这才几点?
<IlllIllIIIl|ll> qiao|afk: 10-10-6啊
<qiao|afk> IlllIllIIIl|ll: 哈哈哈，秒杀他们的 996
<qiao|afk> violet-wtf: 怎么晚上的开始上班了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-03
<TerenceLau> hello
<ubrl> TerenceLau:点点点.  09:33
<imadper> qiao: shengyao: BinLi: violetzijing: contrun[m]: 大佬们好
<contrun[m]> 漫长的一天又开始了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 说出来你可能不信, 我要简化一下咱们的后端方案了
<contrun[m]> imadper:  一颗赛艇
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao 早啊
<violetzijing> 挖坑的一天又开始了
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing 早
<imadper> 今天有啥好事儿吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, 没有啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 清明哪里耍
<imadper> violetzijing: 家里啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 就三天, 有啥可去的
<violetzijing> imadper, 话说最近常营咋了
<violetzijing> 要爆炸了吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 咋了????
<imadper> violetzijing: 啥情况???
<violetzijing> 从早上 7 点开始跟地雷响似的
<violetzijing> 咚咚咚的
<violetzijing> 延续一整天
<imadper> violetzijing: 不是公园里有人抽鞭子?
<imadper> violetzijing: 我一直以为是啊...
<violetzijing> 那也不能那么大声音啊
<violetzijing> 昨儿我一整天在家，响了一整天
<violetzijing> 说来天街南边的朝阳医院分舵动工了，我怀疑是不是那里的声音
<imadper> violetzijing: 也有可能
<imadper> violetzijing: 隔着天街, 我听不到 囧rz...
<violetzijing> 按说我离得也挺远的
<violetzijing> 但是声音真的好大
<imadper> violetzijing: 可能天街比较隔音
<imadper> violetzijing: 哦, 不对哦, 我白天不在家啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 所以我听不到, 是因为我在王静啊
<imadper> 望京
<violetzijing> cherrot, 早啊大佬
<violetzijing> 我们的 UT 太多了，跑起来内存太大直接 oom 了
<violetzijing> 笑死了
<fishoneeyed> 今天有人没
<contrun[m]> 反正我不是
<cherrot> 你猜呢
<cherrot> violetzijing: ut能把内存吃光还是头回见呀 稀罕事儿 哈哈
<violetzijing> cherrot, 太多了，我本地不把几个浏览器关了根本跑不起来
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我也算 16G 的笔记本了，说少也不算少的那种
<violetzijing> qiao|away, 这么早下班啊，羡慕死了
<imadper> cherrot: 我这里, java天天让我的笔记本oom
<imadper> qiao|away, 这么早下班啊，羡慕死了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我们只能在CI上跑ut，本机也就单独测几个包看看
<violetzijing> https://cfp.vim-cn.com/cbfwM/text
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<violetzijing> 今天新鲜的 oom
<imadper> 以后工作机要32g起步了
<yumenoyume[m]> 已死烂今天又自爆了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-04
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot_ qiao|away 大佬们早
<cherrot> violetzijing, imadper 早呀
<violetzijing> 话说刚看我们用 sonar 跑代码的结果
<violetzijing> 感觉我的实现还是可以啊
<violetzijing> lol
<imadper> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao|away: 大佬们早
<imadper> cherrot: 早啊, 大佬
<violetzijing> cherrot, 辣鸡网
<imadper> cherrot, 辣鸡网
<violetzijing> 太惨了，早上来面试的人吃了个午饭消失了，挂了
<imadper> violetzijing: 没面完就走了?
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们 UI 面试的套路，如果觉得还不错就可以面到下午，如果觉得不行中午安排吃个饭就可以走了
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们这边面试时间贼鸡儿长，从早上 10 点到下午 4 点
<imadper> violetzijing: 觉得还不错, 就不给吃饭了?
<violetzijing> imadper, 饭肯定都要吃的
<imadper> violetzijing: 不过好歹都有饭吃
<imadper> violetzijing: 好公司啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 以后我吃不起饭了, 就天天去贵司面试
 * imadper 会变成臭要饭的
<violetzijing> imadper, 特别套路，来先领到最大的冰箱前让挑饮料
<violetzijing> imadper, 然后都会安排吃饭显摆自己的饭
<imadper> violetzijing: 真不错啊, 有苏打水?
<violetzijing> imadper, 有u
<imadper> violetzijing: 羡慕贵司
<imadper> contrun[m]: ^^^ 你还不去蹭个饭?
<contrun[m]> 去去去 不去不是人
<contrun[m]> 问题是现在有公司能给我面试的机会了？imadper
<imadper> violetzijing: 我发现有个C社老同事去了grafana   你可以套套近乎
<imadper> contrun[m]: 需要老侯这样的大忽悠帮你推啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 老侯推的 你投了？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 没呢还
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我要做完pd再说, 机会难得
<violetzijing> imadper, 我想去 google
<imadper> violetzijing: 去勾搭googlehr咯
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我想找几个项目 刷几个commits
<imadper> violetzijing: 而且你肯定认识人可以内推
<imadper> contrun[m]: typed akka咯, 你自己都找到了
<violetzijing> imadper, 内推都是小事，主要还是要刷题
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的
<violetzijing> 这个就非常烦
<contrun[m]> imadper: 2!=几
<imadper> contrun[m]: 几
<adam8157> imadper: BinLi roylez happyaron violetzijing yoooooooooo
<imadper> adam8157: 我靠, 你不上班了? 怎么总来irc?
<imadper> adam8157: 工作不饱和啊你
<adam8157> imadper: 近几个月只来了两三次吧
<imadper> adam8157: 说明还是工作不饱和
<adam8157> 空气差，眼睛不舒服，实在搬不动了
<imadper> adam8157: 不过现在irc没啥人了啊都
<imadper> adam8157: 推个人去贵司?
<adam8157> imadper: 太好了
<adam8157> 推来
<imadper> adam8157: contrun[m] ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 把你邮箱pm给他呗?
<adam8157> contrun[m]: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N65nBq3rSw/
<contrun[m]> adam8157:  ok  好像我的 系统语言有问题   matrix 没有对应的  德语 找了半天没找到 pm
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-04-04-07-49-46.png (60KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ojvLcqclUxIPLwcfqBGViAWe >
<adam8157> 私聊的时候说什么You must log in with services to message this user - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration 就这吧
<ubrl> adam8157: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<imadper> 高端岗位啊大佬
<imadper> adam8157: 看起来是yuning组啊
<adam8157> imadper: 除了web，要求都差不多，我们组也是招这个
<imadper> adam8157: 高端大佬
 * adam8157 待我登录一下
<contrun[m]> adam8157:  明天给你发简历呀 还有点想要吹牛的东西可以加上去
<harajuku> contrun[m]: 好的
<imadper> adam8157: /msg nickserv id $nickname $passwd
<imadper> hara
<imadper> harajuku: 不需要下线就能登录...
<harajuku> imadper: 我试一下配置文件改对没
<imadper> harajuku: 赞美老司机
<harajuku> imadper: 怎么op来着
<imadper> harajuku: 这样?
<harajuku> 我记得我有个alias的，这咋都找不着了
<imadper> harajuku: 不知道...
<harajuku> imadper: 推荐多多益善啊
<imadper> harajuku: 斩老板最近找工作呢
<imadper> harajuku: 我拉他过来?
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔早
<harajuku> imadper: 来啊，多多益善
<imadper> cherrot: 你丫网真垃圾
<harajuku> cherrot: yoooooooo
<violetzijing> harajuku, 仰慕啊
<imadper> harajuku, 仰慕啊
<harajuku> 仰慕个毛，我要是年轻几岁就去互联网多赚些钱
<violetzijing> harajuku, 还是仰慕
 * violetzijing 日常想升职加薪迎娶小三
<imadper> harajuku: 大佬你不是今年23?
<imadper> harajuku: 我记得你只比我大三岁啊
<harajuku> 是就好了
<harajuku> ca
<cherrot> imadper: 我只是在不停的合盖开盖
<violetzijing> cherrot, 一看就是经常开会的大佬
<cherrot> harajuku: 谁说互联网赚钱的
<imadper> harajuku: 说了半天还不投... 斩老板磨叽啊
<imadper> harajuku: 谁说互联网赚钱的
<imadper> cherrot: 开开关关的有快感?
<cherrot> imadper: 倍儿舒服
<cherrot> harajuku: 咋还换马甲了呢
<violetzijing> imadper, 我还等着赚斩老板的内推费呢
<imadper> violetzijing: 投贵死了?
<imadper> violetzijing: 投贵司了?
<violetzijing> imadper, 没啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 说他需要两周时间去要赔偿啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 我建议你跟adam风险对冲一下
<imadper> violetzijing: 无论谁内推成功, 都分一半给对方
<imadper> violetzijing: 这样你俩都稳赚
<violetzijing> imadper, lol
<violetzijing> harajuku, 我司还在等着一个 senior manager 到来
<harajuku> zhanzhan去哪了？
<imadper> harajuku: hxt啊
<harajuku> 活性炭？
<violetzijing> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈卧槽
<harajuku> 我真不知道是啥
<imadper> harajuku: 华芯通
<harajuku> imadper: 听你们的意思是要跳槽去另外的地方啊
<imadper> harajuku: 不是啊, hxt要裁员啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你要和阿当swap吗
<imadper> 请定义 swap  cherrot
<harajuku> cherrot: violetzijing 我们的工资体系按照互联网工资水平乘以一个小于1的系数来算的
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我是个垃圾 dev 啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, harajuku 可是 promising manager
<cherrot> imadper: 互相内推，顺利入职对方公司
<violetzijing> 原宿
<harajuku> violetzijing: 没人告诉我啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 懂了
<imadper> cherrot: 懂了
<imadper> violetzijing: 发错人了...
<cherrot> violetzijing: promising是什么阶级？
<violetzijing> 阿当咋叫原宿啊
<harajuku> violetzijing: 随便起的，anti-SEO
<cherrot> violetzijing: 可能去原宿卖了趟屁股，赚钱了
<imadper> violetzijing: 据说是adam在日本嗨皮的时候, 住的酒店?
<imadper> harajuku: anti-seo有啥用. 这个频道里每个人都知道你的黑历史
<harajuku> :)
<cherrot> imadper: 来回放一下
<violetzijing> 原宿不是妹子们逛街的地方么
<imadper> cherrot: 那我得先deop一下
<violetzijing> 新宿才是卖屁股的地方
<imadper> violetzijing: 您懂得真多
<violetzijing> imadper, 毕竟我去日本玩的时候住新宿歌舞伎町看牛郎上下班
<imadper> violetzijing: 我就一个问题, 既然原宿是妹子们的聚集地. 那么找妹子为啥不去原宿呢?
<violetzijing> imadper, 找妹子要去六本木啊
<aoi_sola> violetzijing: 哦想起来了，东京的西直门地铁站
<violetzijing> imadper, 原宿的妹子都在逛街吃甜点，真的能找到的妹子要去六本木的酒吧门口
<aoi_sola> violetzijing: 新宿为啥没妹子呢
<violetzijing> aoi_sola, 有牛郎
<imadper> shinjuku: .... ....
<shinnipponri> 哈哈哈哈哈
 * shinjuku 假装自己很有名
<imadper> harajuku: 话说, 你一来, 这个频道就开始污了...
<harajuku> ???
<harajuku> 我有说什么吗？
<imadper> harajuku: 没有
<imadper> harajuku: 可能你不需要说
<shinjuku> 都不需要说什么，这就是光环
 * shinnipponri 我是新日暮里
 * shinnipponri 是新日暮里
 * zhejiujuku 跟风狗
<shinjuku> shinnipponri: 新日暮里在哪
<shinnipponri> shinjuku, 是哲♂学所在地
<shinnipponri> https://zh.moegirl.org/zh-hans/%E5%93%B2%E2%99%82%E5%AD%A6#.E6.96.B0.E6.97.A5.E2.99.82.E6.9A.AE.E9.87.8C
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 哲♂学 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<shinnipponri> 新日暮里是一个与我们所生活的次元隔绝但又暗里存在着各种微妙的联系的幻想乡，政治上的领袖为森之大统领，而精神上的领袖则是森の妖精比利·海灵顿，与兄贵有关的故事大多在此展开。
<shinjuku> 还记得主席带来香蕉君的那个燥热的夜晚
<harajuku> ???
<shinnipponri> ？？？
<shinnipponri> 玩得真开
<zhejiujuku> ???
<shinnipponri> 阿当下班真早
<shinjuku> 想想都是10年前的事情了啊
<zhejiujuku> ...
<zhejiujuku> shinjuku: 你也老了啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-05
<yhlfh> fontconfig设置英文字体优先后，怎样才能让双引号，破折号等中英文共用码点的符由中文字体来显示？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-06
<faawdd> ee
<andyhuzhill> h
<yumenoyume[m]> ipfs居然有桌面客户端了，i2p的节点也是神一样的存在，门罗要建一个整合i2p的网络，zeronet开发者们正在热闹的讨论开发进度和方向
<yhlfh> https://img.vim-cn.com/90/d40b05dcae625285e1eec9baf8db4351540f2b.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<kingbo_>  /msg NickServ identify hryspa.ljb
<perr> kingbo, 你为何这么优秀?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-07
<mk3548208> ubuntu snap官网太慢了，有没有什么解决办法
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-30
<lzkj> 早唞
<groudon_> 你好。最好的文本编辑器是什么呢
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-31
<mk3548208> Groupon
<mayli> vim
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-01
<boss-w> chinese?anyone?
<runwei007> boss-w zzz
<popolon> 大家好。
<popolon> 我今天就是明白VRChat.你们认不认识开源
<popolon> 一样的文件。
<popolon> 我想实行中文。
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-02
<lila_0> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-04
<Mrkkk> exit
<Mrkkk> exit
<cr51k> 这么安静？
<whatatiming> hello
<yutian> :)
